# ***CL Sizing Info & Advice *READ FIRST PAGE***



## JetSetGo!

Previous thread is archived here
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...izing-info-advice-read-first-page-481701.html

When asking for sizing advice in this thread, please include AS MUCH INFORMATION as possible, 
so we can better help you.

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. 
 Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."

In this guide, True to Size (TTS) means that it is the same as your US size. So a US 7 = 37 in a TTS CL shoe. HOWEVER, you may need to make adjustments if you have wider feet and/or if you are in the larger size range. In general, sizing for those in the smaller size range (abbrev. SSR; about 36.5 and under) is more TTS than sizing for those in the larger size range (about 38.5 and above). Further, CL sizing has recently changed, and certain styles (e.g., Ron Ron, VP) are running more TTS or even large when compared to before.

Here is a decently up to date list, in alphabetical order, of the size you should order for your CLs.  This sizing is subjective and generally the consensus of most people in here but not everyone's feet are the same. The best way to get sizing advice is to go to a boutique or store and try CLs on. When that is not possible, the ladies here will do everything they can to help you with sizing advice!

_
123 Scarpe 1/2 size UP
Activa 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Alicette 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Almeria TTS to 1/2 size UP
Alta Ariella 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Altadama (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
Altadama (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Altadama sizing
Alta Perla 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Alti 140 TTS to 1/2 size UP
Alti 160 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Ambrosina True to Size 
Amelissa 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Anana 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Anemones 1/2 to full size DOWN (Same as Pigalle 120)
Archidisco 1/2 size DOWN
Architek TTS (Same as old VP size)
Ariella Clou 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Armadillo 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
Astraqueen 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Babel TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
Ballerina Flats 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Banana 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Barcelona TTS
Be A Girl 1/2 size UP
Belle bootie 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Bianca 1 full size DOWN to TTS (wide feet)
Bilbao TTS
Bling Bling TTS to 1/2 size UP (Same as old VP size) 
Body Double TTS
Bourge 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Bow T Dorcet TTS 
Bruges TTS to 1/2 size UP (Same as old Simple size)
Bzelmut 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN 
Calypso 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Candy flat 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Candy pump TTS to 1/2 size UP
Caracolo 1/2 to 1 full size UP (Same as old VP size)
Carnaval Nodo TTS
Castillana 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Catenita TTS to 1/2 size UP
Cate Trash TTS to 1/2 size UP
Catwoman 1/2 size DOWN
Cest Moi 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Champus TTS
City Girl TTS 
Claudia TTS to 1/2 size UP
Clichy 100 TTS for SSR; 1/2 to full size UP for others
Clichy 120 1/2 size DOWN from Clichy 100 size
Coxinelle TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Declic 120 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP for others
Declic 140 1/2 size DOWN from Declic 120 size 
Decollete 868 TTS (SSR), but for most 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Decoltissimo 1/2 size DOWN (SSR) to TTS
Decolstrass Same as Decoltissimo 
Decolzep Same as Decollete 868
Dickensera TTS to 1/2 size UP
Differa 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Dillian 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Diskoteka 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Drapanova TTS to 1/2 size UP
Drapiday TTS
Duvette Same as Pigalle sizing
En Passant 100 TTS to 1/2 size UP
En Passant 120 1/2 size DOWN from En Passant 100 size
Ernesta TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP 
Espadrille Styles TTS to 1/2 size UP
Eugenie TTS
Eventa TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
Feticha 1/2 size DOWN for SSR to 1/2 size UP
Fiorellino TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP 
Fontanete TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
Gabine TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
Ginerva 1/2 to full size UP
Gino 1/2 size DOWN (SSR) to TTS
Glamissima 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Goya 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Greissimo 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Gwenissima 1/2 size DOWN 
Helmoon 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN 
Helmut 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN 
Hi Tina TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP 
Horasling TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP 
Horatio TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
Hung Up 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Hyper Prive TTS to 1/2 size UP
Insectika TTS to 1/2 size UP
Iowa TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP 
Iowa Zeppa Same as Iowa sizing
Jaws TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
Jo TTS to 1/2 size UP
Joli Noeud (slide) 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Joli Noeud Dorcet 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Joli Noeud Slingback TTS
Josephine 1/2 size UP 
La Donna Mary Jane TTS
Lady Page Same as Feticha size
La Falaise 1/2 size UP 
Lady Claude TTS to 1/2 size UP
Lady Claude sling 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Lady Gres TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
Lady Lynch 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Lady Lynch Zeppa1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Lady Noeud TTS 
Lady Strass 1/2 size UP 
Lapono 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Lastic 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Lillian 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Lova Pigalle Same as Pigalle sizing; depends on heel height 
Mad Mary 1/2 to 1 full size UP (same as old Rolando size)
Madame Claude TTS to 1/2 size UP
Madeleine 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Mademoiselle Marchand 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Madison Boots TTS to 1/2 size UP
Mads 1/2 to 1 full size UP (same as old Rolando size)
Maggie 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
Maria 1/2 size UP 
Marpoil TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Matador TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Materna 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Maternik Orlato 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Merry-go-round 1/2 size UP 
Metallika 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Miminette 1/2 size UP 
Mimini 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Minibout TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
Miranda TTS to 1/2 size UP
Miss Boxe TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP (same as old Simple sizing)
Miss Bunny TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Miss Cool TTS
Miss Fred 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Miss Marple TTS
Mody 1/2 size UP 
Monica 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Moonbow TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as Yoyo sizing)
Mouchalina 1/2 size UP 
Mouche TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing) 
Moustique TTS to 1/2 size UP
Mumbai TTS to 1/2 size UP
Neurone 1/2 to 1 full size UP
New Simple TTS to 1/2 size UP
No Barre TTS
Numero Prive TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Oh My Slings TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Open Clic TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing)
Orniron 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Palace Zeppa 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN 
Para La Cruz TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Parciparla 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Passmule 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Penny Girl flats 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Piaf TTS
Pigalle 70 TTS
Pigalle 100 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Pigalle 120 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Pilot 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Piluca 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Pin Up 100 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP (Same as Clichy sizing)
Pin Up 120 1/2 size DOWN from Pin Up 100 size
Piros TTS to 1/2 size UP
Podium 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Pompadeuce TTS
Poseidon 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Pratique Corta 1/2 size UP 
Pretty Woman 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Privatita TTS 
Resort 1/2 size UP
Rhonda Dina 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Robocopina TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Rolande 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Rolando (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
Rolando (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Rolando sizing
Ron Ron (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
Ron Ron (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old Ron Ron sizing
Sabotage 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Salamanca 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Salopette 100 TTS 
Salopette 120 TTS 
Salopina 1/2 size UP
Samira TTS to 1/2 size UP
Scissor Girl TTS to 1/2 size UP
Serinette 1/2 size UP 
Sevillana 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Sigourney 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Simple (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
Simple (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Simple sizing 
Som1 Same as Clichy sizing 
So Private TTS to 1/2 size UP
Star Prive 1/2 size DOWN
Steva 1/2 size UP 
Super T TTS to 1/2 size UP
Super Wallis Same as old Simple sizing
Tenue 1/2 size UP 
Tiburon TTS to 1/2 size UP
Titi 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
Treopli TTS for SSR to 1/ 2 size UP
Triclo TTS
Vanitarita TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Vee TTS
Very Croise 1/2 size DOWN for SSR to TTS
Very Galaxy 1/2 size UP
Very Prive (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
Very Prive (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old VP sizing 
Voilier Zeppa Wedges 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Wallis Same as old Simple sizing 
Yopen TTS
Youclou TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as Yoyo sizing)
Youpli TTS
Yoyo TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Yoyo Zeppa TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Yoze Kubrik 1/2 size UP
_

Remember that this is a guide, and no two feet are the same. CL sizing depends on many factors, including width of feet, length of toes, smaller or larger size range, material, and personal preference (e.g., some prefer to buy shoes tight and stretch to fit, while others prefer to buy them looser and pad to fit).

It is completely normal for shoes to feel tight at first, especially in the toebox. For the most part, CLs WILL stretch and break in with wear, but you may also try the sock trick or bring them to a cobbler to be professionally stretched. Please do a search for more stretching/comfort advice.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html

*
*special thanks to ledaatomica, evolkatie and rilokiley for generating most of that list!*

We also have a thread for insole measurements, found here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/insole-measurements-reference-guide-445592.html

Here is a Google Docs spreadsheet where you can enter your own info as well:

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pXi7yo0_PbN2UTgZxZBQ_Kg


----------



## immashoesaddict

Following on from the old thread ..

*mimi *- lol , at least this time we'll know which size fits more better on your feet .when you do get them , which ever size you choose in the end + 1/2 size to figure out your old VP size  

*misslol* - it will be too small .1/2 - full size up for rolandos 37.5 - 38 

*jmwarner *- no they will be too small , sorry!


----------



## mimi0011

immashoesaddict said:


> Following on from the old thread ..
> 
> *mimi *- lol , at least this time we'll know which size fits more better on your feet .when you do get them , which ever size you choose in the end + 1/2 size to figure out your old VP size
> 
> *misslol* - it will be too small .1/2 - full size up for rolandos 37.5 - 38
> 
> *jmwarner *- no they will be too small , sorry!



This is key information in knowing my actual size!  I hope I end up fitting the 38.5 in the New VP (which means I'm truly a 39 in old VP), so I will always have the same sizing as you!!!  

You truly are an awesome resource!  I (and we at tpf) would be lost without you.  Thank you for all that you do!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

mimi0011 said:


> This is key information in knowing my actual size! I hope I end up fitting the 38.5 in the New VP (which means I'm truly a 39 in old VP), so I will always have the same sizing as you!!!
> 
> You truly are an awesome resource! I (and we at tpf) would be lost without you. Thank you for all that you do!!!


 

lol awww  I actually take 38.5 in old vp lol , you're just teeny bit bigger than me BUT YAYYYYYYYYYYY now we found your proper size


----------



## MadameElle

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes 6
 Width of feet average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
Own:  MBB 36
 Tried on:  Altadama, Very Prive, Bianca, Lady Peep, Studio 36
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from
Luly and Rosella (flats) 2009-2010 (not sure of season)


----------



## **shoelover**

From my middle(longest) toe to heel measures 23.2 cms. I have a slim foot.

In Declic's im a size 35.5..with heel height of 140 but could do a 35.

Tried on size 35 in studded pigalle 100 in kid leather which where tight in toe box but stretchable

Tried on pigalle 34.5 120 patent tight in toe box - no heel slippage

Lola 100...size 36 snug in toe box but livable..
tried on Lady page size 36 kinda tight in toe box but livable with it
tried on Lady page size 36.5 heel slippage but toe box comfy.

Fastissma...which size do you think i should take? (cl website recommend half size up)


Thank you.


----------



## icecreamom

Good Morning Experts! 
I think I just found my new love  I saw Gywneth Paltrow's pic on the celebrities thread and I think I need the Loubouts in my life! Any idea on how the fit?
These are my CL sizes right now:
New Vp: 6.5
No. Prive: 7
Bianca: 6
RonRon:6.5

Also, does anybody know if they are comfy or killers? (don't want them to be like the laponos, that was a sad-sad experience )
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## joanniii

Hi ladies!
I would love some confirmation on the patent Peacock Biancas as I'm trying to get the right size for me.
I am usually 38 in my non-CL shoes (Burberry, MJ, Ferragamo)
My patent simples (with thick heel) are 38
Decollete 38
I have quite narrow (to average) and skinny feet (bony with not much meat on my foot  )
I heard (and per guide above) these run large so Should I get 37 or 37.5? I was just told by a SA 30mins ago that these run SMALL so now I am confused!  
Thank you so much!


----------



## handbag_newbie

:bump: from previous thread:

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 7 in Jessica Simpson, 7.5 in Coach
 Width of feet: average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Old Simple 38, Luly 37.5, Yoyo Zeppa Sling 38
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Mikamia, not sure about the season

Would a 37.5 fit?


----------



## jeshika

joanniii said:


> Hi ladies!
> I would love some confirmation on the patent Peacock Biancas as I'm trying to get the right size for me.
> I am usually 38 in my non-CL shoes (Burberry, MJ, Ferragamo)
> My patent simples (with thick heel) are 38
> Decollete 38
> I have quite narrow (to average) and skinny feet (bony with not much meat on my foot  )
> I heard (and per guide above) these run large so Should I get 37 or 37.5? I was just told by a SA 30mins ago that these run SMALL so now I am confused!
> Thank you so much!



not an expert but these def run LARGE... if your feet are narrow, then you might want to go a full size down. good luck!


----------



## erinmiyu

joanniii said:


> Hi ladies!
> I would love some confirmation on the patent Peacock Biancas as I'm trying to get the right size for me.
> I am usually 38 in my non-CL shoes (Burberry, MJ, Ferragamo)
> My patent simples (with thick heel) are 38
> Decollete 38
> I have quite narrow (to average) and skinny feet (bony with not much meat on my foot  )
> I heard (and per guide above) these run large so Should I get 37 or 37.5? I was just told by a SA 30mins ago that these run SMALL so now I am confused!
> Thank you so much!


these def run big. i tried these on and 1/2 down was best, though a lot of ladies went full size down. (i like lots of toe room in closed toe shoes, though!)


----------



## joanniii

Thank you ladies for all your input! 

Though I am wondering is the sizing the same for Bianca PEACOCK - so the PATENT ones?

I just spoke to a SA and he told me to SIZE UP and "In his experience the Biancas run small and almost everyone i sold them to went up in size I asked my manager and he agreed with me. I would tell you to purchase at least a 38.5 or 38."

The dept store near me doesn't stock Bianca I'm afraid so can't try 
Pleeeease help!


----------



## erinmiyu

sassysarah has the peacock pair, perhaps pm her?


----------



## joanniii

^^ yep! Have just PM'd her. Thanks for the heads up 
Ohh this is so frustrating.. I THOUGHT I had it all planned out and now I am thrown off track by conflicting sizing advice.. Yikes! ush:
I am so sad I missed out on the ones on Bluefly 
And Net-a-porter is sold out... *sigh*


----------



## SassySarah

^^ I pm'd you back. I found mine at the Madison boutique. Saks in Atlanta also had them last month PM me for SA info. Sorry but it doesn't seem your SA knows what he's talking about IMO.


----------



## MadameElle

:bump:...  ... Thanks



MadameElle said:


> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes *6*
>  Width of feet *average*
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
> *Own:  MBB 36
> Tried on:  Altadama, Very Prive, Bianca, Lady Peep, Studio 36*
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from
> *Luly and Rosella* (flats) 2009-2010 (not sure of season)


----------



## NANI1972

joanniii said:


> Thank you ladies for all your input!
> 
> Though I am wondering is the sizing the same for Bianca PEACOCK - so the PATENT ones?
> 
> I just spoke to a SA and he told me to SIZE UP and "In his experience the Biancas run small and almost everyone i sold them to went up in size I asked my manager and he agreed with me. I would tell you to purchase at least a 38.5 or 38."
> 
> The dept store near me doesn't stock Bianca I'm afraid so can't try
> Pleeeease help!


 
There is a pair of 37.5 on ebay right now ends in less than 2 1/2 hrs.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...84837?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f02da0f45


----------



## SassySarah

MadameElle said:


> :bump:...  ... Thanks



You should be fine going with your CL tts. Luly and Rosellas run mt tts CL size for me.


----------



## joanniii

NANI1972 said:


> There is a pair of 37.5 on ebay right now ends in less than 2 1/2 hrs.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...84837?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f02da0f45



Thanks for that!
Hmm they are 37.5... I am TTS 38...
Wonder if these will be a tad big....


----------



## handbag_newbie

^They are from a lovely tPFer


----------



## MadameElle

Thanks, Sara



SassySarah said:


> You should be fine going with your CL tts. Luly and Rosellas run mt tts CL size for me.


----------



## Popsicool

handbag_newbie said:


> :bump: from previous thread:
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 7 in Jessica Simpson, 7.5 in Coach
>  Width of feet: average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Old Simple 38, Luly 37.5, Yoyo Zeppa Sling 38
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Mikamia, not sure about the season
> 
> Would a 37.5 fit?



Hey *handbag* 

I have the Yokamia (same as Mikamia but with a bow type thing in the front) in 37.5 and they're a bit tight on me so I'm letting them go. As we're the same size, a 38 would definitely be better for you. HTH.


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *popsi!*


----------



## pooh1001a

Hi Ladies - I am in love with the Madame Butterfly booties and the Annees Folles pumps.  How is the sizing on those?  I usually wear 6.5 normally, most of my CL's are 6.5 or 7 (Decollettes 6.5, Insectikas 6.5, Turbella 6.5, Rolandos 7, Sigourney 7, Orniron 7).

Thanks!


----------



## Melocoton

Hi all.  Looking for advice from people with the pigalle flats.  I'm looking to buy these: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00149cat000199cat5130731&navid=QuickToProduct

I'm a pretty solid 36.5 in CLs:  Open Clic 90 (I think), Mater Claude 85, Simple 85 and 70 with a smidge of room in the back for heel pads

I have some 37s but only the Declics work:
Declic 90 and 120 (they fit well with thin heel pads)
Altadama 100 (1/2 size too big)
Turban Flats (1/2 size too big)
Walibou (1/2 size too big).

Do the Pigalle Flats run TTS?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## immashoesaddict

joanniii said:


> Thank you ladies for all your input!
> 
> Though I am wondering is the sizing the same for Bianca PEACOCK - so the PATENT ones?
> 
> I just spoke to a SA and he told me to SIZE UP and "In his experience the Biancas run small and almost everyone i sold them to went up in size I asked my manager and he agreed with me. I would tell you to purchase at least a 38.5 or 38."
> 
> The dept store near me doesn't stock Bianca I'm afraid so can't try
> Pleeeease help!


'

afaik all biancas almost runs the same , they run *LARGE* no way that they run small  1/2 - full size down depending how you like the fit , i went half size down  

and ditto what sassy said , your SA might be bit cuckoo , youll be swimming in them going up


----------



## immashoesaddict

joanniii said:


> Thanks for that!
> Hmm they are 37.5... I am TTS 38...
> Wonder if these will be a tad big....


 

if your TTS is 38 , 37.5 will be perfect for you   , i bought TTS and 1/2 size down , had to pad my TTS , but the 1/2 size down was perfect


----------



## immashoesaddict

pooh1001a said:


> Hi Ladies - I am in love with the Madame Butterfly booties and the Annees Folles pumps. How is the sizing on those? I usually wear 6.5 normally, most of my CL's are 6.5 or 7 (Decollettes 6.5, Insectikas 6.5, Turbella 6.5, Rolandos 7, Sigourney 7, Orniron 7).
> 
> Thanks!


 

MBB TTS  , AF i think 1/2 size down


----------



## pooh1001a

immashoesaddict said:


> MBB TTS , AF i think 1/2 size down


 
Thank you!!


----------



## mrsb74

hi ladies how the formentera espadrille wedges size please i am a 37.5 new vp, 4.5 UK 37 bianca can i wear a 38? TIA


----------



## icecreamom

Are the new Candy Pumps (Ostrich) still running TTS? I'm not sure if I should get 6.5 (my vp size) or 7 (my No.P size)?!
Thanks for any comments or input !!!


----------



## joanniii

immashoesaddict said:


> if your TTS is 38 , 37.5 will be perfect for you   , i bought TTS and 1/2 size down , had to pad my TTS , but the 1/2 size down was perfect



Thanks for that *imma*!
Yes I am going for a half size down. They should be coming in the mail very soon. 
Though I just spotted some light grey suede ones on Blue Fly and I want to get them too (even though my first pair hasn't even arrived yet) 
Haven't bought from Bluefl y before.. I wonder if they are pretty good with international orders? hmm


----------



## immashoesaddict

joanniii said:


> Thanks for that *imma*!
> Yes I am going for a half size down. They should be coming in the mail very soon.
> Though I just spotted some light grey suede ones on Blue Fly and I want to get them too (even though my first pair hasn't even arrived yet)
> Haven't bought from Bluefl y before.. I wonder if they are pretty good with international orders? hmm


 

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY , congrats . I've never ordered from bluefly personally but others have.Is it the grey flannel biancas that you saw ?


----------



## joanniii

immashoesaddict said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY , congrats . I've never ordered from bluefly personally but others have.Is it the grey flannel biancas that you saw ?




No hun it's the light grey suede and they look gorgeous!
...Do you think light grey suede and elephant grey Declics are too similar? Please be honest


----------



## bornfree

Hi ladies, does anyone know how the sizing for the following NM "Titi curved-heel pumps" runs? is it TTS? TIA

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml;jsessionid=DWDJSKB0KJFG0CQAAKTRABY?itemId=prod107550049&parentId=cat5130731&masterId=cat000199&index=4&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## RyNat

Hi, 
Can someone give me their expert opinion on this please?
I am a 39 in ron ron patent. They fit perfectly, some days a bit snug but they fit fine.
Would a (old) Simple 100 pump in patent leather size 10 (only one available) be too big even with gel foot sole and heel grip?
(yes, me mega desperate for that pair)
I have galaxy pass in 39 and its a tad big, they are OK with heel grips.
Diskoteka are 39.5 and are OK. I coulda gone for a 10.

I measured my foot toe to heel and its 10 inches.  the Simple pumps are 10 and 3/8

Thanks!


----------



## erinmiyu

RyNat said:


> Hi,
> Can someone give me their expert opinion on this please?
> I am a 39 in ron ron patent. They fit perfectly, some days a bit snug but they fit fine.
> Would a (old) Simple 100 pump in patent leather size 10 (only one available) be too big even with gel foot sole and heel grip?
> (yes, me mega desperate for that pair)
> I have galaxy pass in 39 and its a tad big, they are OK with heel grips.
> Diskoteka are 39.5 and are OK. I coulda gone for a 10.
> 
> I measured my foot toe to heel and its 10 inches.  the Simple pumps are 10 and 3/8
> 
> Thanks!


if you have wider feet i think you could get away with it (especially if those are new season ron rons, which ran larger). i wear a US 6.5-7, and my typical old season simple size is 37, but i can get away with 37.5 with padding.


----------



## RyNat

erinmiyu said:


> if you have wider feet i think you could get away with it (especially if those are new season ron rons, which ran larger). i wear a US 6.5-7, and my typical old season simple size is 37, but i can get away with 37.5 with padding.


 

Thanks Erin,
yeah, they are 2010 ron rons. i'll weight it out in my sleep tonight!

 LOL


----------



## NANI1972

Can anyone tell me how the sizing runs on the Python Bloody Marys?


----------



## sakura

NANI1972 said:


> Can anyone tell me how the sizing runs on the Python Bloody Marys?



IIRC you should go with your Rolando size.


----------



## voceisvoce

Can anyone please advise the sizing for 85MM PRORATA 90 PUMPS?

I am a standard 39 most of times. 39 in Chloe and miu miu, 38.5 in Lavin.

Average to slight wider feet.

I am a 39 in Simple 70 leather pumps, it looks a little bit narrow for me at the front but walkable and comfy in general.

Thank you!


----------



## olidivia

I wear a 39.5 in the old simple about a 100 or 110 heel. I am thinking about a New Simple (with a similar heel) in a 39. Do you think it might fit me?


----------



## immashoesaddict

bornfree said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know how the sizing for the following NM "Titi curved-heel pumps" runs? is it TTS? TIA
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


 

from experience the titi is a bit funny at least on my feet , the TTS is veryyyyyy tight on the toe part but perfect length wise and 1/2 size up is perfect on the toe part but a gap at the back.  i think several pfers have them here so they'd be able to give better advice than me.


----------



## immashoesaddict

olidivia said:


> I wear a 39.5 in the old simple about a 100 or 110 heel. I am thinking about a New Simple (with a similar heel) in a 39. Do you think it might fit me?


 

itll be too small , new simples tts - 1/2 size up 39.5 - 40


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

sakura said:


> IIRC you should go with your Rolando size.



Yep did this. Works...


----------



## SassySarah

bornfree said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know how the sizing for the following NM "Titi curved-heel pumps" runs? is it TTS? TIA
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml;jsessionid=DWDJSKB0KJFG0CQAAKTRABY?itemId=prod107550049&parentId=cat5130731&masterId=cat000199&index=4&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731



On me the Titi runs large.  Yes tight in the toe box but length wise it slips off if it's TTS, so I have to go a half size down.  However, I've discovered for me personally not the best shoe since I have a wider foot.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies, there are so many posts regarding Lady Claude sizing but I'm still confused. 
I'm a true 38 in CLs, but have issues with really tight toe boxes, so went with a 38.5 in Gerissimos for example. 

Am I wrong to think the Lady Claude will fit like the Titi? I have the Titi in a 38 and they were pure torture the first time I wore them, with some sock stretching they are fine now.

so I guess my question is do I go with a 38 or 38.5? 

thank you!!!


----------



## olidivia

Thanks immashoesaddict!


----------



## jenayb

Hi girls,

So I bought a pair of Whipsnake VP's from a lovely seller on Bonanzle; however, they're slightly too big. They're a 39, and I generally take a 38.5 in almost every style... My studded VP's are a 38, so perhaps I went a whole size up on the VP's on accident! 

Anyways, I have heel grips and Killer Kushionz in the shoes and the right shoe still feels as if I will have heel slippage, as it's smaller than my left foot. Any tips? I've never had to really pad a shoe to make it fit!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Hello Lovely TPFers, 

I just purchased the Flannel Biancas in size 36 from mytheresa and I was wondering if they are going to be tight. I also purchase the Nude Biancas, which have arrived in a size 36 they fit perfectly. I guess my concern is if the Flannel material opposed to the Patent Leather would make a difference in sizing. 

Anyone that has the Grey Flannel Bianca, what size did you stick with?
Thanks in advanced


----------



## erinmiyu

*elisa*, i don't have these but i have a pair in flannel and they seem to fit the same as leather or patent. hth.

so there is a new season pair of ron rons in a 36.5 i'm looking at. i've not tried on ron rons before, but my new season simple size is 36.5. i'm thinking they will be too tight, but hopeful? i also wear a 37 in declics, 37 new season decolletes, 36.5 in old season new simple.

i have narrowish feet but very long toes. my us size is typically 6.5, occasionally 7.


----------



## what_katy_does

Hello ladies!

I'm in a bit of a quandry and wondering whether anyone can help...
I've recently purchased a stunning pair of En Passant on the bay -  advertised as a 39 but when they arrived they've turned out to be a 39.5  :cry:   Whilst I'm waiting to hear from the seller to find out about a refund,  I'm also on the hunt for a replacement.  Bought these for a big  function, then bought frock, purse, accessories etc all with these in  mind....

My TTS is a 39, so according to your sizing advice a 39 in En Passant  120 should fit.  The 39.5 is clearly waaaaaay too big even for padding.  Absolutely perfect on the width but I can get about 4 fingers down the gap at the  heel. Pics to demonstrate attached (really bad work stockings + awkward angle for photography = fat ankles, whoops!)







Chances of finding a 39 are remote and I only have 3 weeks now to find, order, buy and wait for the delivery of the right pair of shoes - uh oh!  Wanted an ankle strap for security if a bit tipsy later in the evening, but also might have to walk a mile or so which means I don't want to be in horrible agony from an ill-fitting pair of shoes.

Thing is, I've spotted a pair of En Passant 120 black patent in a 38.5 on the bay and I'm wondering whether I might be able to get away with them.....  Any thoughts????

If it helps - I'm a 38.5 in Pigalle 120, 39 in Pigalle 100, 39 in Ronnette, 39 in Espadrilles.  Oh, and I have pretty wide feet...



628deab8-d992-4872-9421-58db95e62238
1.03.01


----------



## nillacobain

what_katy_does said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'm in a bit of a quandry and wondering whether anyone can help...
> I've recently purchased a stunning pair of En Passant on the bay - advertised as a 39 but when they arrived they've turned out to be a 39.5 :cry: Whilst I'm waiting to hear from the seller to find out about a refund, I'm also on the hunt for a replacement. Bought these for a big function, then bought frock, purse, accessories etc all with these in mind....
> 
> My TTS is a 39, so according to your sizing advice a 39 in En Passant 120 should fit. The 39.5 is clearly waaaaaay too big even for padding. Absolutely perfect on the width but I can get about 4 fingers down the gap at the heel. Pics to demonstrate attached (really bad work stockings + awkward angle for photography = fat ankles, whoops!)
> 
> View attachment 1203935
> 
> 
> View attachment 1203936
> 
> 
> Chances of finding a 39 are remote and I only have 3 weeks now to find, order, buy and wait for the delivery of the right pair of shoes - uh oh! Wanted an ankle strap for security if a bit tipsy later in the evening, but also might have to walk a mile or so which means I don't want to be in horrible agony from an ill-fitting pair of shoes.
> 
> Thing is, I've spotted a pair of En Passant 120 black patent in a 38.5 on the bay and I'm wondering whether I might be able to get away with them..... Any thoughts????
> 
> If it helps - I'm a 38.5 in Pigalle 120, 39 in Pigalle 100, 39 in Ronnette, 39 in Espadrilles. Oh, and I have pretty wide feet...
> 
> 
> 
> 628deab8-d992-4872-9421-58db95e62238
> 1.03.01


 
You're right. They look big on you. I'm not an En Passant expert ... but I think they fit like Pigalles? IMO the 38.5 might be fine since the 39.5 look like a whole size too big on you ...  but please wait for an expert lady's opinion.


----------



## ElisaBr13

Thanks Erin. I just got an email form mytheresa canceling my order. I am so sad  Oh well... Hopefully Ill find it elsewhere for that same great  price!


----------



## immashoesaddict

jenaywins said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> So I bought a pair of Whipsnake VP's from a lovely seller on Bonanzle; however, they're slightly too big. They're a 39, and I generally take a 38.5 in almost every style... My studded VP's are a 38, so perhaps I went a whole size up on the VP's on accident!
> 
> Anyways, I have heel grips and Killer Kushionz in the shoes and the right shoe still feels as if I will have heel slippage, as it's smaller than my left foot. Any tips? I've never had to really pad a shoe to make it fit!


 

DOUBLE HEEL GRIPP  hahha i did this to one of my VP . slap another heel grip ontop of your current one , i use Dr.Scholl suede heel gripp


----------



## immashoesaddict

olidivia said:


> Thanks immashoesaddict!


 
you welcome


----------



## immashoesaddict

ElisaBr13 said:


> Hello Lovely TPFers,
> 
> I just purchased the Flannel Biancas in size 36 from mytheresa and I was wondering if they are going to be tight. I also purchase the Nude Biancas, which have arrived in a size 36 they fit perfectly. I guess my concern is if the Flannel material opposed to the Patent Leather would make a difference in sizing.
> 
> Anyone that has the Grey Flannel Bianca, what size did you stick with?
> Thanks in advanced


 

 generally all biancas runs the same , keep in mind once broken in - stretching wise , each material stretches differently , satin & patent doesnt stretch as much as say kid leather ( not to the point your feet will swim in the shoe just enough so they'd be comfy )  . I think flannel wont give much, so 36 for flannel will be fine


----------



## immashoesaddict

erinmiyu said:


> *elisa*, i don't have these but i have a pair in flannel and they seem to fit the same as leather or patent. hth.
> 
> so there is a new season pair of ron rons in a 36.5 i'm looking at. i've not tried on ron rons before, but my new season simple size is 36.5. i'm thinking they will be too tight, but hopeful? i also wear a 37 in declics, 37 new season decolletes, 36.5 in old season new simple.
> 
> i have narrowish feet but very long toes. my us size is typically 6.5, occasionally 7.


 
ron ron's is TTS , they_ might _run big this season , i havent tried any new season ron ron but i would go TTS / your simples size. i just checked with the refrence threads , chelley belley and another tpfer suggested TTS new season sizing  , 36.5 in your case


----------



## immashoesaddict

what_katy_does said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'm in a bit of a quandry and wondering whether anyone can help...
> I've recently purchased a stunning pair of En Passant on the bay - advertised as a 39 but when they arrived they've turned out to be a 39.5 :cry: Whilst I'm waiting to hear from the seller to find out about a refund, I'm also on the hunt for a replacement. Bought these for a big function, then bought frock, purse, accessories etc all with these in mind....
> 
> My TTS is a 39, so according to your sizing advice a 39 in En Passant 120 should fit. The 39.5 is clearly waaaaaay too big even for padding. Absolutely perfect on the width but I can get about 4 fingers down the gap at the heel. Pics to demonstrate attached (really bad work stockings + awkward angle for photography = fat ankles, whoops!)
> 
> View attachment 1203935
> 
> 
> View attachment 1203936
> 
> 
> Chances of finding a 39 are remote and I only have 3 weeks now to find, order, buy and wait for the delivery of the right pair of shoes - uh oh! Wanted an ankle strap for security if a bit tipsy later in the evening, but also might have to walk a mile or so which means I don't want to be in horrible agony from an ill-fitting pair of shoes.
> 
> Thing is, I've spotted a pair of En Passant 120 black patent in a 38.5 on the bay and I'm wondering whether I might be able to get away with them..... Any thoughts????
> 
> If it helps - I'm a 38.5 in Pigalle 120, 39 in Pigalle 100, 39 in Ronnette, 39 in Espadrilles. Oh, and I have pretty wide feet...
> 
> 
> 
> 628deab8-d992-4872-9421-58db95e62238
> 1.03.01


 

hiya sweets!

as per the first page : _
En Passant 120 1/2 size DOWN _
you actually needed 38.5  1/2 size down 

i hope you get the right pair


----------



## what_katy_does

nillacobain said:


> You're right. They look big on you. I'm not an En Passant expert ... but I think they fit like Pigalles? IMO the 38.5 might be fine since the 39.5 look like a whole size too big on you ...  but please wait for an expert lady's opinion.





immashoesaddict said:


> hiya sweets!
> 
> as per the first page : _
> En Passant 120 1/2 size DOWN _
> you actually needed 38.5  1/2 size down
> 
> i hope you get the right pair



Thank you very much indeed ladies!  Fingers crossed because I just clicked that ol' _buy it now _button  
Now to get the cash back for the first pair..............!

628deab8-d992-4872-9421-58db95e62238
1.03.01


----------



## immashoesaddict

yayyyyyy!!


----------



## jenayb

immashoesaddict said:


> DOUBLE HEEL GRIPP  hahha i did this to one of my VP . slap another heel grip ontop of your current one , i use Dr.Scholl suede heel gripp


 
GENIUS!!!


----------



## mb1292

Ok I need some help ladies...I purchased my first pair of CL's a few weeks ago. I ordered the Relika from Saks in a 39. I wear a 9 in pretty much everything, and the Saks website said they fit TTS. Well...they came in and theyre like a WHOLE size too small.  I ordered a 40, but I need them for my wedding in a couple of weeks and it looks like they wont be off of backorder by then so I am thinking of cancelling the order and getting another style. I am looking at the Louboutin online store and I really like the Catenita 140 MM in the multicolor glitter. Does anybody own these? How is the fit? I am also looking at the Altadama and the Lady Peep. Need any advice ya'll can give me!!! Thanks!


----------



## elle56

Hello ladies,

I am debating purchasing a pair of Louboutin Anemone pumps, size 36.5 (have been authenticated!). I take size 37.5/7.5 in most shoes since I find an insole of 9.5 inches to be comfortable (Marciano, D&G, Miu Miu, etc). My foot is of normal width and in the past, I have found that I have had to go up a size in shoes with a pointed toe because I find my usual size to be too snug. From what I have read though, the Pigalle 120s do stretch a bit.

So here is my question: if I am a regular 37.5, will the 36.5 in the Anemones fit me? I know it is recommended to go 1/2 size down for wide feet and a full size for narrow in the Pigalle 120 but my feet are neither narrow or wide. Thanks!


----------



## immashoesaddict

jenaywins said:


> GENIUS!!!


 

you welcome


----------



## immashoesaddict

elle56 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am debating purchasing a pair of Louboutin Anemone pumps, size 36.5 (have been authenticated!). I take size 37.5/7.5 in most shoes since I find an insole of 9.5 inches to be comfortable (Marciano, D&G, Miu Miu, etc). My foot is of normal width and in the past, I have found that I have had to go up a size in shoes with a pointed toe because I find my usual size to be too snug. From what I have read though, the Pigalle 120s do stretch a bit.
> 
> So here is my question: if I am a regular 37.5, will the 36.5 in the Anemones fit me? I know it is recommended to go 1/2 size down for wide feet and a full size for narrow in the Pigalle 120 but my feet are neither narrow or wide. Thanks!


 
 you may be able to go full size down it depends how you'd like it to fit . i have a average width feet and for me i need 1/2 size down and dont want to suffocate my toes  I would give it a shot buying the 36.5 good luck! p.s the satin anemone doesnt stretch THAT much , its just the shoe it self run's big in terms  of sizing


----------



## immashoesaddict

mb1292 said:


> Ok I need some help ladies...I purchased my first pair of CL's a few weeks ago. I ordered the Relika from Saks in a 39. I wear a 9 in pretty much everything, and the Saks website said they fit TTS. Well...they came in and theyre like a WHOLE size too small. I ordered a 40, but I need them for my wedding in a couple of weeks and it looks like they wont be off of backorder by then so I am thinking of cancelling the order and getting another style. I am looking at the Louboutin online store and I really like the Catenita 140 MM in the multicolor glitter. Does anybody own these? How is the fit? I am also looking at the Altadama and the Lady Peep. Need any advice ya'll can give me!!! Thanks!


 

Hiya ! Which colour ( relika ) were you after ? pam has them in 40 int he tortoise shell , she usualy mails it out on the day of purchase and takes approx one week to arrive  

https://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Relika-Tartaruga-Patent/5795.html

the cantenita glitter is GORGEOUS!there was a modelling pic , i think in the dallas boutique thread , one of the SA was wearing it


----------



## joanniii

ElisaBr13 said:


> Hello Lovely TPFers,
> 
> I just purchased the Flannel Biancas in size 36 from mytheresa and I was wondering if they are going to be tight. I also purchase the Nude Biancas, which have arrived in a size 36 they fit perfectly. I guess my concern is if the Flannel material opposed to the Patent Leather would make a difference in sizing.
> 
> Anyone that has the Grey Flannel Bianca, what size did you stick with?
> Thanks in advanced



Oh congrats Elisa you got some Biancas!! 
Mine should be here any day now


----------



## uwhuskygirl

I have a pair of Fifi's in a 37 and they're a teeny tiny short in the toe box (currently trying the sock/heat stretching method) but they fit pretty well every where else. 

I'm a 37.5-38 in Manolos and Choos. And my foot is pretty average. 

Do you think these will fit? 

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...slingback-pumps/cat20022/308389001/detail.fly

Thank you!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hello Experts! Question about the MATER CLAUDES. I've read both that they run TTS - but also they run a half size larger.

There's only one pair of camel MATER CLAUDES at the boutique but they're a size 36. However, most of my CL's (VP, Yo Yo's) run 36.5 or 37. Do you think they'll be too small?

Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

How did you size for your MBB's? Does that deliciously soft leather give or stretch much?

Thank you!


----------



## Alice1979

^Bella, mine are 1/2 size down from my old VP size, since that was the only size available. I was very late to the game, but luckily they work out for me. Actually the length was a little long, but since I have extremely high arches, the middle bow was a little snug for me. But after wearing them around the house for a couple of hours, the leather stetched and fit me perfectly.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Alice... I will look for TTS!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hello Experts! Question about the MATER CLAUDES. I've read both that they run TTS - but also they run a half size larger.
> 
> There's only one pair of camel MATER CLAUDES at the boutique but they're a size 36. However, most of my CL's (VP, Yo Yo's) run 36.5 or 37. Do you think they'll be too small?
> 
> Thanks!


 
they are TTS , they are preety much VP with shorter heel imo  you could probably make it work , just need to stretch it


----------



## NANI1972

Sizing advise for patent open clic please!

U.S. size is 6.5, My feet are average width.

Patent Biancas 36.5, Kid Bianca 36, Eel AD 37, Engin spike 37 probably should have gone with a 36.5, old NP 37.5, Mutli damas Griessimo 37 tight in the toe box with heel slippage.

What size should I go with in open clic? And I have heard some girls say these are tight in the toe box. I had Rolandos in 37 and gave up on those because they made my toes go numb. ush: Any advise? Thanks so much!


----------



## Miss T.

Hi,
My CL size varies from 37.5 in Pigalle 120s to 39 in Clic Clacs, my feet are between 9.5 and 9.75 inches and narrow-medium width. I found a beautiful pair of pink suede VP´s in size 38.5 on ebay, but am afraid they will be too big? Any thoughts? Not sure if they are the old sizing or new... Thanks!


----------



## hdr4350

Ladies, I need help with sizing on Arielle A Talon booties (i'm receiving conflicting sizing info).
I'm a 36.5 in Pigalle,Bianca (kid leather),and Gino
37.5 in Decollette, AstraQueen and Blood Mary

Thank you.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Hello Ladies-  Can anyone help me with sizing on the Madame Butterfly Booty?  I wear a 9 (sometimes 8.5) in non CL shoes.  
I wear a 39 in the VP Glitter, a 39.5 in the Clou Noeuds, a 38.5 in Biancas and 39 in Very Galaxy.  My foot is average to wide.  Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

hdr4350 said:


> Ladies, I need help with sizing on Arielle A Talon booties (i'm receiving conflicting sizing info).
> I'm a 36.5 in Pigalle,Bianca (kid leather),and Gino
> 37.5 in Decollette, AstraQueen and Blood Mary
> 
> Thank you.



The Arielle A Talon is the same shape as the Astraqueen, so you should probably go with 37.5.


----------



## immashoesaddict

Miss T. said:


> Hi,
> My CL size varies from 37.5 in Pigalle 120s to 39 in Clic Clacs, my feet are between 9.5 and 9.75 inches and narrow-medium width. I found a beautiful pair of pink suede VP´s in size 38.5 on ebay, but am afraid they will be too big? Any thoughts? Not sure if they are the old sizing or new... Thanks!


 
I think we're almost the same size , my feet is more on the average side .i think you could possibly fit them but since your feet is more on the narrow side , i think it might be half size too big BUT you can just insole or heel gripp it or both.is the colour rose pink suede ( rose indien suede ) ? They were from last season range afaik .Its recomended to go down half size with new VP sizing , i stayed the same size old and new VP size 38.5 , with the new one i find going down squashes my toe a little and the 38.5 is a better fit &  i use a thin insole .


----------



## immashoesaddict

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hello Ladies- Can anyone help me with sizing on the Madame Butterfly Booty? I wear a 9 (sometimes 8.5) in non CL shoes.
> I wear a 39 in the VP Glitter, a 39.5 in the Clou Noeuds, a 38.5 in Biancas and 39 in Very Galaxy. My foot is average to wide. Thanks for your help!!!


 
Go with TTS and in your case its 39


----------



## joanniii

Hi lovelies!
So another pair of Loubies have caught my eye 

How do the A/W 2010 100mm Dorepi square metal suede pumps run? They look abit like a pigalle to me which I really want to try!

Sizes of the CL I own:
Simple (think heel) purple glittart - 38
VP - 38
Bianca Peacock patent (I now need) - 37
Declics 140mm - 37.5

Any help would be much appreciated! 
Thank you~


----------



## Miss T.

immashoesaddict said:


> I think we're almost the same size , my feet is more on the average side .i think you could possibly fit them but since your feet is more on the narrow side , i think it might be half size too big BUT you can just insole or heel gripp it or both.is the colour rose pink suede ( rose indien suede ) ? They were from last season range afaik .Its recomended to go down half size with new VP sizing , i stayed the same size old and new VP size 38.5 , with the new one i find going down squashes my toe a little and the 38.5 is a better fit &  i use a thin insole .



Wow, thanx so much *immashoesaddict*, that was really useful. I don´t know which season they are from, maybe you recognize them? This is the link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...386417&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1026

Love the color, but am afraid they are too big.


----------



## immashoesaddict

ah yes those were from last season  you might need to use insole since your feet is narrow . i find the new VP is 1/4 bigger than the old sizing e.g my old VP 39 i only needed to use 1x insole and 1x heel grip to make them fit where as the new one i need to use 2x heel grip and 1x insole  . btw i take 39 in clic clacs also  , could you list your other CL sizes for me please .


----------



## Miss T.

Hm, 38 in 10cm Miss Clichy, but the toebox is TIGHT!
38 in 10cm simples, which fit nicely.
38.5 Rolandos, tight toebox, but def. long enough.
Thanks *immashoesaddict*!


----------



## immashoesaddict

it seems your TTs is 38 , half size from me  IMHO the VP will be too big for you  i was hoping you wear 38.5 TTS then you could possibly pad it hehehee.Depends how much you love them it is possible to work it with lots of paddings


----------



## Miss T.

Thanks, I was afraid of that.  Not sure how hard it will be to find a similar shoe again soon, and 10 minutes left to decide.... *arg!* Thanks for wonderful help, though!


----------



## CelticLuv

Got my Alti 140's from the OutNet sale today! I was so excited to get them but the toe box is super tight! I can't walk in them and after 5-10 minutes my toes are numb.
I got them in a 35 which is TTS for me (going by the reference guide) and the toebox huuurrts, my 3rd toe especially is super cramped and practically feels pushed under.

Will these stretch? for anyone with Alti 140's in leather, was this your initial experience with the toebox?
I'll be really upset if I have to return them b/c I know I won't find them in a 35.5 and I absolutely LOVE the look of these!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Miss T. said:


> Thanks, I was afraid of that.  Not sure how hard it will be to find a similar shoe again soon, and 10 minutes left to decide.... *arg!* Thanks for wonderful help, though!


 

OWWW sorry ! i didnt see this sooner  , its been relisted several times , if you love them i say go for it and pad the shoes


----------



## immashoesaddict

CelticLuv said:


> Got my Alti 140's from the OutNet sale today! I was so excited to get them but the toe box is super tight! I can't walk in them and after 5-10 minutes my toes are numb.
> I got them in a 35 which is TTS for me (going by the reference guide) and the toebox huuurrts, my 3rd toe especially is super cramped and practically feels pushed under.
> 
> Will these stretch? for anyone with Alti 140's in leather, was this your initial experience with the toebox?
> I'll be really upset if I have to return them b/c I know I won't find them in a 35.5 and I absolutely LOVE the look of these!!


 

Celtic dont return them yet! Hows the length ? if its fine , i suggest you sock trick the toe part is there enough length room for your toes or is it pushed all the way to the end of the toe box ?


----------



## CelticLuv

immashoesaddict said:


> Celtic dont return them yet! Hows the length ? if its fine , i suggest you sock trick the toe part is there enough length room for your toes or is it pushed all the way to the end of the toe box ?



I feel like my toes are pushed to the front and they start to ache. I initially thought that might be due to the pitch of the heel height.
From my other 35's i've measured, they seem to have a 9" insole. These Alti's have a 8.75" insole.


----------



## Miss T.

immashoesaddict said:


> OWWW sorry ! i didnt see this sooner  , its been relisted several times , if you love them i say go for it and pad the shoes



What to do, what to do... The seller says they are 9.5 inches, and I am having a hard time letting them go. Maybe padding isn´t that bad?


----------



## SpursGirlJen

immashoesaddict said:


> Go with TTS and in your case its 39


 
Thanks so much!   I was hoping for a 39.5 but now you confirmed they would probably be too big.  Hopefully a 39 will pop up


----------



## hdr4350

Thank you* Laureenthemean*!You're a life saver!


----------



## maggiesze1

Hi, I was wondering, would I be able to fit into a 39 in the Picador? Or would they be too big? Just for reference, I am a 38 in most CLs like the miss boxe, ron rons and also a size 8 in most other shoes. TIA!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Miss T. said:


> What to do, what to do... The seller says they are 9.5 inches, and I am having a hard time letting them go. Maybe padding isn´t that bad?


 

hahahah , i would get them and pad them IF they ended up being too big  , tbh half size too big isnt THAT bad kwim


----------



## immashoesaddict

SpursGirlJen said:


> Thanks so much!  I was hoping for a 39.5 but now you confirmed they would probably be too big. Hopefully a 39 will pop up


 aww ! keep a look out on ebay , im sure they will pop up in your size  also check bonanzle


----------



## immashoesaddict

CelticLuv said:


> I feel like my toes are pushed to the front and they start to ache. I initially thought that might be due to the pitch of the heel height.
> From my other 35's i've measured, they seem to have a 9" insole. These Alti's have a 8.75" insole.


 
Hmm . its possible to be able to stretch them still , what i do normally in this case , pop a pair of thick socks ..sit in front of the heater whilst reading mag , tpf'ing etc etc ..give about an hour or two they should stretch, keep checking every half hr if it has stretched ..you dont want it to over stretch


----------



## maggiesze1

maggiesze1 said:


> Hi, I was wondering, would I be able to fit into a 39 in the Picador? Or would they be too big? Just for reference, I am a 38 in most CLs like the miss boxe, ron rons and also a size 8 in most other shoes. TIA!



:bump: Thanks!


----------



## immashoesaddict

sorry  I cant advice you on that pair


----------



## babysweetums

nyone have any info on the cate boots? im a us 9 regular cl 40 thank you!


----------



## Minamiz

OK usually a 6.5 in most US brands (Nine West, Tory Burch, etc....)
Prada boots a 36
Miu Miu flats 36.5, could prob. use a 37
Marni is all over the place between 36-37
Gucci boots a 36
Stuart Weitzman boots I got a 36.5 but could fit a 36
Chloe boots need a 37

Medium width feet
CL's I have are so old and they are 36.5 like over 10 yrs.

*Lapono patent leather not sure the season.
Do I go up 1 size or 1.5 sizes as I know these run small??*

Here's the link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...178415&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_600wt_1137

TIA!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sigh.  Even after more than 10 pairs of CLs, the sizing still escapes me.  I just received two new pairs:  studded Pigalle flats in 39.5 (which is the size I take in ALL CL flats, except the Candy flats which I had to go up to 40) and nude patent VPs in 39, which is what most of my VPs are.  Granted, most of them need a sole pad and/or a heel grip, but these are ENORMOUS!  Gotta exchange them both.  I don't think I've ever been able to buy a pair without needing a size adjustment!  SO wish I lived near a boutique!


----------



## Minamiz

I have a boutique near me but 2 small children who actually throw the shoes all around the store!  I just can't ever go shopping there w/o making elaborate plans.


----------



## myminimee

Hi ladies! Any idea on how the hai fits? I think I need another everyday shoe I can run around in. I'm a 38 altadamas, Alta perla strass, decocolico, new simples (should've gotten a 37.5). I have the Jo in 37.5. 
The particular pair I'm looking at is a 37.5 with a 10.5" insole.


----------



## marsienishi

Hi all! I'm wondering what size to order for the Lace Fifi 100 "Black Comet"?

I am a 38 in Simple 100, 37.5 in Ron Ron 100, and 37 in Lady Lynch 120. I also have a New Simple 120 in 38 which is slightly too big but ok with padding, and I just sold a Feticha 120 in 38.5 which was way too big even with padding.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## trustlove

I normally wear a size 8.5. I have a very narrow foot. I'm looking to get white Studio 120 for my wedding, what size would you suggest?


----------



## immashoesaddict

Minamiz said:


> OK usually a 6.5 in most US brands (Nine West, Tory Burch, etc....)
> Prada boots a 36
> Miu Miu flats 36.5, could prob. use a 37
> Marni is all over the place between 36-37
> Gucci boots a 36
> Stuart Weitzman boots I got a 36.5 but could fit a 36
> Chloe boots need a 37
> 
> Medium width feet
> CL's I have are so old and they are 36.5 like over 10 yrs.
> 
> *Lapono patent leather not sure the season.*
> *Do I go up 1 size or 1.5 sizes as I know these run small??*
> 
> Here's the link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...178415&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_600wt_1137
> 
> TIA!!!


 
i'd go with 37 - 37.5   1/2 to full size  .


----------



## Minamiz

^ TY


----------



## misslollirot

Hi!
Will studded Very Prive in 37 fit me?
I'm a 37.5 in Yoyo Zeppa Slings

My US normal shoe size is 7.
I'm usually 37 in brands like Vivienne Westwood, Kurt Geiger, Carvella, Irregular Choice, Office, etc.


----------



## NANI1972

U.S. size is 6.5, My feet are average width.

CL I have:

Patent Biancas (2) 36.5, Kid Bianca 36, Eel AD 37, Engin spike 37 probably should have gone with a 36.5, old NP 37.5, Mutli damas Griessimo 37, sould have gone with 36.5, Maggies 36.5

Would a Nappa Armadillo 36 be too tight for me? Thanks!


----------



## joanniii

Can anyone help me? I am getting excited about these shoes and really want them... 

How do the A/W 2010 *100mm Dorepi *square metal suede pumps run? They look abit like a pigalle to me which I really want to try!

Sizes of the CL I own:
Simple (think heel) purple glittart - 38
VP - 37.5
Bianca Peacock patent - 37
Declics 140mm - 37.5


----------



## olialm1

I'm a 38 in Decolletes and wondering if I should go for a 37.5 or 38 in simples. My feet are wide and the decolletes are snug/a good fit. Tia


----------



## immashoesaddict

olialm1 said:


> I'm a 38 in Decolletes and wondering if I should go for a 37.5 or 38 in simples. My feet are wide and the decolletes are snug/a good fit. Tia


 
37.5 simples ..decolletes are 1/2 size up normally


----------



## erinmiyu

misslollirot said:


> Hi!
> Will studded Very Prive in 37 fit me?
> I'm a 37.5 in Yoyo Zeppa Slings
> 
> My US normal shoe size is 7.
> I'm usually 37 in brands like Vivienne Westwood, Kurt Geiger, Carvella, Irregular Choice, Office, etc.


these will work! you may need a heel grip if you have narrow heels. i have them in a 36, but could have done a 36.5 with a heel grip (i typically wear a 6.5 open toe). i haven't tried yoyo zeppa sling, but my yoyo size is 37.


----------



## wannaprada

I am currently contemplating buying the CL Rolando Pinch Toe Pump but am not sure which size I need as I do not currently own any CLs in this style.  I wear a 40.5 in the New Simple and New VP; I own the Declic in a 41, although I could have gone up a half to a whole size bigger; I wear a 41 in the Lady Gres and a 41 in the Pigalle 120.  Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

wannaprada said:


> I am currently contemplating buying the CL Rolando Pinch Toe Pump but am not sure which size I need as I do not currently own any CLs in this style. I wear a 40.5 in the New Simple and New VP; I own the Declic in a 41, although I could have gone up a half to a whole size bigger; I wear a 41 in the Lady Gres and a 41 in the Pigalle 120. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


 
I have to go a half size up in Rolandos. I'm typically a 38 in VP, 38.5 in pretty much everything else, and a 39 in Rolandos. I hope this helps.


----------



## jenayb

Does anyone know how the Lady Lynch glitters run? I have heard that they run large... I'm a 38 in VPs. Can I pull off a size 38 in the LL glitter? Not that I need another pair... 

Thanks in advance, lovelies!!


----------



## babysweetums

wannaprada said:


> I am currently contemplating buying the CL Rolando Pinch Toe Pump but am not sure which size I need as I do not currently own any CLs in this style.  I wear a 40.5 in the New Simple and New VP; I own the Declic in a 41, although I could have gone up a half to a whole size bigger; I wear a 41 in the Lady Gres and a 41 in the Pigalle 120.  Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!



some people go up half a size from regular cl sizing in rolandos but my rolandos are all true to size and fit great i think it depends on your toes lol


----------



## Hanna_M

My CL TTS is 40.5... can I make a suede Declic 140 in a size 40 work or am I kidding myself?

TIA.


----------



## erinmiyu

Hanna_M said:


> My CL TTS is 40.5... can I make a suede Declic 140 in a size 40 work or am I kidding myself?
> 
> TIA.


have you tried on declic 120s before? i take tts for declics, and according to the first page, 140s are 1/2 down from tts. (but i am in the smaller size range, so that may make a difference) suede stretches a lot. i would risk it if they aren't super expensive.


----------



## wannaprada

Hanna_M said:


> My CL TTS is 40.5... can I make a suede Declic 140 in a size 40 work or am I kidding myself?
> 
> TIA.



Don't do it to yourself. I went with my normal CL sz for the Declic and I could have easily gone a half, even a whole size up!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Jena and Sweetums!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Hanna_M said:


> My CL TTS is 40.5... can I make a suede Declic 140 in a size 40 work or am I kidding myself?
> 
> TIA.


 
no too small


----------



## MadameElle

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes:  6
 Width of feet:  average
 What CLs you already have:  MBB 36, Greissimo multi 35.5
CLs I have tried on:  Altadama, Very Prive, Rosella flats = 36
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from:  Fall 2010 LOVE flats 
 http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...18884?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5ee2b4c4

Thanks in advance.


----------



## olialm1

thank you immashoeaddict


----------



## Hanna_M

Thanks ladies. Dammit!


----------



## immashoesaddict

you welcome


----------



## immashoesaddict

MadameElle said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 6
>  Width of feet: average
>  What CLs you already have: MBB 36, Greissimo multi 35.5
> CLs I have tried on: Altadama, Very Prive, Rosella flats = 36
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Fall 2010 LOVE flats
>  http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...18884?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5ee2b4c4
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 

I think they are TTS , i'll have to ask another pfer who owns these flats Sorry im having total mind block right now


----------



## BattyBugs

Belle Booties w/ 85 mm heels - TTS (US) 1/2 size down from CL TTS


----------



## sophinette007

Hi, I would like to buy a pair of Open clic(patent leather) in size 38 but I am afraid it would be too tight. What's your opinion?
My US size is 8, most of my CL are 38,5 except Bibi and Bianca and VP(new) which are 38. I am a 39 in Rolando.
Do you think the 38 would be ok?


----------



## gheaden

Looking at Piaf in 40.  Wife wears a 39 or 39.5 in Simples, Declics.  Would they be too big?  Thank you


----------



## BattyBugs

gheaden said:


> Looking at Piaf in 40. Wife wears a 39 or 39.5 in Simples, Declics. Would they be too big? Thank you


 
I checked the 1st page. These are showing TTS, but if they are a great deal, she could always pad.


----------



## gheaden

Thanks, Batty


----------



## marsienishi

marsienishi said:


> Hi all! I'm wondering what size to order for the Lace Fifi 100 "Black Comet"?
> 
> I am a 38 in Simple 100, 37.5 in Ron Ron 100, and 37 in Lady Lynch 120. I also have a New Simple 120 in 38 which is slightly too big but ok with padding, and I just sold a Feticha 120 in 38.5 which was way too big even with padding.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Can anyone who owns or has tried on a Fifi 100 please help me? Thanks!


----------



## Miss T.

Hiya,
Does anyone know how the Gres´s mules run? I think I am a CL 38, and I am drooling over a pair of 37.5 Gres´s mules, would they be too short?

Thank you! 

PS: love your signature, *marsienishi*.


----------



## erinmiyu

marsienishi said:


> Can anyone who owns or has tried on a Fifi 100 please help me? Thanks!


i found the 37 (my old season tts) or 36.5 (new season tts) both worked for me on these (37 would have been good with padding, 36.5 was slightly snug but felt good). i am usually in-between sizes. i wear a 36.5 in new simples, if that helps.


----------



## chloe speaks

I am rather new to Louboutins, and missed the boat on trying on the Clichys in person. I am obsessed with getting a pair of Clichys 120mm 

I don't know my "CL size". I have Rolandos and those are 38.5

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes : *Casadei, 38, Most american shoes a true 7.5*

 Width of feet: *average*

 have: *Rolando 38.5* Tried on: *Elisa 100 38.5 Declic 120 38.5*

 The Style I am asking about: *Clichy 120** Patent Size 37
*
Am I way too optimistic? According to the CL sticky, the Clichy 120 run smaller than most CL sizing. According to that I would be a 37.5 or a 38 in the Clichy 120s, but also I know that the patent doesn't stretch much...(crosses fingers)


----------



## immashoesaddict

chloe speaks said:


> I am rather new to Louboutins, and missed the boat on trying on the Clichys in person. I am obsessed with getting a pair of Clichys 120mm
> 
> I don't know my "CL size". I have Rolandos and those are 38.5
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes : *Casadei, 38, Most american shoes a true 7.5*
> 
>  Width of feet: *average*
> 
>  have: *Rolando 38.5* Tried on: *Elisa 100 38.5 Declic 120 38.5*
> 
>  The Style I am asking about: *Clichy 120** Patent Size 37*
> 
> Am I way too optimistic? According to the CL sticky, the Clichy 120 run smaller than most CL sizing. According to that I would be a 37.5 or a 38 in the Clichy 120s, but also I know that the patent doesn't stretch much...(crosses fingers)


 

your TTS is 38  the styles you have are normally 1/2 size up from TTS ( they run like pigalle ) so 1/2 to full size down ..full size down if you have narrow feet so IMO 37 would be touch too small for you


----------



## immashoesaddict

Ladies , for the post that i have not replied to yet .. i dont want to reply to it and give the WRONG sizing advice , some one else will come along and reply to them hopefully . I my self cannot give you advice to ALL the styles , i try my best to advice you on the styles i personally have tried or familiar with in terms of sizing . Please be patient , bump your post if it's still hasnt been answered after 3 pages or so


----------



## immashoesaddict

Miss T. said:


> Hiya,
> Does anyone know how the Gres´s mules run? I think I am a CL 38, and I am drooling over a pair of 37.5 Gres´s mules, would they be too short?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> PS: love your signature, *marsienishi*.


 
If your feet is narrow , yes you can work it ..if its average or wide i wouldnt reccommend it  Sowei ! i hope it pops up in your size !


----------



## immashoesaddict

sophinette007 said:


> Hi, I would like to buy a pair of Open clic(patent leather) in size 38 but I am afraid it would be too tight. What's your opinion?
> My US size is 8, most of my CL are 38,5 except Bibi and Bianca and VP(new) which are 38. I am a 39 in Rolando.
> Do you think the 38 would be ok?


 
too small . _Open Clic TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing)_

you'll need 38.5 - 39


----------



## immashoesaddict

MadameElle said:


> &#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 6
> &#8226; Width of feet: average
> &#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have: MBB 36, Greissimo multi 35.5
> CLs I have tried on: Altadama, Very Prive, Rosella flats = 36
> &#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Fall 2010 LOVE flats
> &#8226; http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...18884?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5ee2b4c4
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 

am back , i believe its 1/2 size up ,  you could go TTS but they might be a tad tight on the toe box but after some wear they should stretch


----------



## Miss T.

immashoesaddict said:


> If your feet is narrow , yes you can work it ..if its average or wide i wouldnt reccommend it  Sowei ! i hope it pops up in your size !



Thank you *imma*, you are my shoe-sizing hero! 

I think I might just have to get them, to make up for the other suede pair I had to pass on...


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies! I just scored a pair of leopard Pigalles during the Outnet sale. Yay, my first pair of piggies! I nabbed a 6.5 - I usually wear a 36.5 or 37 (VP's, Yo Yo's) do you think these will fit? Thanks! Also, what's the comfort like? I've heard the 120's are hard to walk in but these are 100.


----------



## chloe speaks

thanks imma,
i will hold off on your advice.

(sob) so many clichys have recently popped up on ebay in 37s!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

These are the CL's I have:New Decoltissimo 85 sz 35.5, Super Dec 868 sz 37, Moudy sz 37 (but 36.5 would have been great) and Alti 140 pumps sz 36.5. MY TTS is usually a 36.

Would a patent leather Rolando in a sz 35.5 fit me?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## erinmiyu

ChrisyAM15 said:


> These are the CL's I have:New Decoltissimo 85 sz 35.5, Super Dec 868 sz 37, Moudy sz 37 (but 36.5 would have been great) and Alti 140 pumps sz 36.5. MY TTS is usually a 36.
> 
> Would a patent leather Rolando in a sz 35.5 fit me?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


i think you would need the same size as alti 140, half up from tts. (36.5)



Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies! I just scored a pair of leopard Pigalles during the Outnet sale. Yay, my first pair of piggies! I nabbed a 6.5 - I usually wear a 36.5 or 37 (VP's, Yo Yo's) do you think these will fit? Thanks! Also, what's the comfort like? I've heard the 120's are hard to walk in but these are 100.


newer season pigalles seem to run 1/2 size big, so a 36.5 sounds like it will work for you. i wear a 37 in yoyos and 36.5 in new season pigalle is fine for me. 100s are very comfortable to me. i wore a pair all day saturday no problem.


----------



## vhdos

Anyone have the Ernesta Plateaus (Black patent with gold heel) and can tell me how the sizing is?  I am a TTS 35 and most of my CLs are 35s or 35.5s.  I have mostly NPs and C'est Mois.


----------



## marsienishi

Thank you thank you erinmiyu!

And thanks Miss T!


----------



## mini glamour

hi ladies,

I think this might sound too simple but i am a bit confused re simple sizing (because on the guideline it says new & old) and what is confusing is if I am to buy a new pair now, I would need to go down 1/2 size from the old sizing. So it seems it is TTS?

I don't actually have any CLs. But i am size 5/35 for nine west...? and I tried CL Elisa just a few weeks ago and I would need to wear sz 35.5 ( a new style i was told) so what do you suggest i should take for simple 100? 35 or 35.5? Sorry I don't have actual stock to try at where I am. Thanks so much in advance.

p.s also I am sz35 on YSL tribute pumps... even a tad loose on me actually.


----------



## Marisa783

I am in the process of ordering Alti Spikes 160 and am unsure of what size.  I read in another thread people were sizing one full size down from there usual CL size.  I am a US 7.5 - 8 and usually take a 38 in CLs.  I would say my foot is a normal width.  

I wear a 37 in Bianca patent (probably could have gone up to 37.5), 38 in Bianca Sling (probably could have taken a 37.5), 38 in declic 120 (the lower ones, now known as the 100?); 37 in Pigalle 120, 38 in Arielle a Talon, 38 in Ginerva kid leather, 38 in Catenita, 38.5 in Astraqueen, 38.5 in patent and jazz decolletes, 38 in suede Rolando, 37.5 in patent Rolando (definitely should have gotten a 38), 38 in Claudia, 38 in VP (old sizing); 38.5 in Pique Cire (probably should have gotten a 38)

So what size in Alti Spike 160?  37.5 or 37?  I heard they fit like the Pigalle 120?  THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## LavenderIce

vhdos said:


> Anyone have the Ernesta Plateaus (Black patent with gold heel) and can tell me how the sizing is? I am a TTS 35 and most of my CLs are 35s or 35.5s. I have mostly NPs and C'est Mois.


 
You can actually take a 35 or 35.5 in them.  If you go a half size up, the T strap will keep things secure.  For reference, I would take my old VP size in them.



Marisa783 said:


> I am in the process of ordering Alti Spikes 160 and am unsure of what size. I read in another thread people were sizing one full size down from there usual CL size. I am a US 7.5 - 8 and usually take a 38 in CLs. I would say my foot is a normal width.
> 
> I wear a 37 in Bianca patent (probably could have gone up to 37.5), 38 in Bianca Sling (probably could have taken a 37.5), 38 in declic 120 (the lower ones, now known as the 100?); 37 in Pigalle 120, 38 in Arielle a Talon, 38 in Ginerva kid leather, 38 in Catenita, 38.5 in Astraqueen, 38.5 in patent and jazz decolletes, 38 in suede Rolando, 37.5 in patent Rolando (definitely should have gotten a 38), 38 in Claudia, 38 in VP (old sizing); 38.5 in Pique Cire (probably should have gotten a 38)
> 
> So what size in Alti Spike 160? 37.5 or 37? I heard they fit like the Pigalle 120? THANKS SO MUCH!


 
Yes, the fit is somewhat similar to the Pigalle 120, although I think the similarity might just be the pitch.  The toeboxes are different and the Pigalle 120 does not have a platform.  I actually find the Pigalle 120 more comfortable.  Anyway, to answer your question, my Alti 160 size is a half size up from my Pigalle 120 size, so in your case 37.5.


----------



## Marisa783

LavenderIce said:


> You can actually take a 35 or 35.5 in them.  If you go a half size up, the T strap will keep things secure.  For reference, I would take my old VP size in them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the fit is somewhat similar to the Pigalle 120, although I think the similarity might just be the pitch.  The toeboxes are different and the Pigalle 120 does not have a platform.  I actually find the Pigalle 120 more comfortable.  Anyway, to answer your question, my Alti 160 size is a half size up from my Pigalle 120 size, so in your case 37.5.



Thank you!


----------



## shopnonstop

Can anyone advise on the fitting for the Loubout bootie? TTS?


----------



## juncrys315

Hiya Ladies,

I'm watching a pair of Patent Open Clic's.  Can anybody tell me if they're comfortable??  TIA

Crystal


----------



## ChrisyAM15

erinmiyu said:


> i think you would need the same size as alti 140, half up from tts. (36.5)
> 
> Thanks a lot erin!


----------



## CocoLeCheri

Hello ladies 
I need an advice regarding Alti booty 140.

I don't have any CLs but my other shoe sizes are:

D&G - true 36.5
Gucci - 36~36.5
Alaia - true 37
Stuart Weitzman - true 36.5
Chanel 37~37.5
Other American Brands - mostly 6.5

Could you please give me an advice as to which of 36.5 or 37 would fit me best? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## chanell0ve

hi ladies
I need help regarding madame butterfly 150mm pump and lady peep.

I wear size 7 in us but in my CLs my sizes ranges from 37-37.5
should i get a 37 in both? Thanks


----------



## immashoesaddict

mini glamour said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> I think this might sound too simple but i am a bit confused re simple sizing (because on the guideline it says new & old) and what is confusing is if I am to buy a new pair now, I would need to go down 1/2 size from the old sizing. So it seems it is TTS?
> 
> I don't actually have any CLs. But i am size 5/35 for nine west...? and I tried CL Elisa just a few weeks ago and I would need to wear sz 35.5 ( a new style i was told) so what do you suggest i should take for simple 100? 35 or 35.5? Sorry I don't have actual stock to try at where I am. Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> p.s also I am sz35 on YSL tribute pumps... even a tad loose on me actually.


 

hiya , there is actually no new or old simples  in terms of new or old sizing. 

Simples - no platform TTS 
NEW simples - simples with platform. 1/2 size up from TTS 

I have not tried elisa yet , so i cant say what your TTS is


----------



## immashoesaddict

chloe speaks said:


> thanks imma,
> i will hold off on your advice.
> 
> (sob) so many clichys have recently popped up on ebay in 37s!


 
awwwwwww they do pop up now and then just keep a look out


----------



## immashoesaddict

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies! I just scored a pair of leopard Pigalles during the Outnet sale. Yay, my first pair of piggies! I nabbed a 6.5 - I usually wear a 36.5 or 37 (VP's, Yo Yo's) do you think these will fit? Thanks! Also, what's the comfort like? I've heard the 120's are hard to walk in but these are 100.


 

hiya! I would reccommend 1/2 size down from TTS for the 100. i think this is the general sizing for 100s new or old afaik  and CONGRATS!


----------



## Miss T.

Hi,
How does Wall Street run?
My CL size is 38, will 38.5 be too big?

Thank you!


----------



## ManoloMandi

Hey guys, 

I got my first pair of Louboutins in April and am now on my 3rd. *Swoon* 

Anyway, the first two fit very well. I have the Bianca black kid in a 38 & the Elisa nude patent in a 38.5. I just received the black suede Bibi's in a 38, as I read sizing was comparable in the Bibi's and Bianca's. 

One foot feels just slightly tight if at all, but nothing I'd be concerned over; however, the other foot feels borderline squished. Now, when I first got my Bianca's I had the same worries, but when I tried on the 38.5's they were way too big, so I wore the (38) Bianca's out a few times and now they're fairly comfortable. Do you think it will be the same way with the Bibi's? I'm torn between looking for a 38.5 or hoping these will stretch. Any advice? 

Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

ManoloMandi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my first pair of Louboutins in April and am now on my 3rd. *Swoon*
> 
> Anyway, the first two fit very well. I have the Bianca black kid in a 38 & the Elisa nude patent in a 38.5. I just received the black suede Bibi's in a 38, as I read sizing was comparable in the Bibi's and Bianca's.
> 
> One foot feels just slightly tight if at all, but nothing I'd be concerned over; however, the other foot feels borderline squished. Now, when I first got my Bianca's I had the same worries, but when I tried on the 38.5's they were way too big, so I wore the (38) Bianca's out a few times and now they're fairly comfortable. Do you think it will be the same way with the Bibi's? I'm torn between looking for a 38.5 or hoping these will stretch. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Suede will stretch.


----------



## marketpro29

Thank you, everyone, in advance for your help

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: almost always 9.5, 9 in Nine West, 40 in Manolo

 Width of feet: average with long toes!

What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: square toe patent Decollete's from the lovely Speedah in 40.5 fit perfectly. Pony Feticha's in a 40 were too small. I do prefer a tight fit; I hate to pad.

The style you are asking about and what season it is from: 

Rouge metal patent Lady Lynch 40
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CLaddict/items/Christian_Louboutin_Rouge_Metal_Patent_Lady_Lynch_40

Fortuna 40.5
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/westcoaster/items/Christian_Louboutin__Fortuna__40_5_NIB


Patent New Simples 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-NEW-SIMPLE-120-BURGUNDY-PATENT-PUMPS-40-NIB-/310246214702


----------



## erinmiyu

marketpro29 said:


> Thank you, everyone, in advance for your help
> 
> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: almost always 9.5, 9 in Nine West, 40 in Manolo
> 
> Width of feet: average with long toes!
> 
> What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: square toe patent Decollete's from the lovely Speedah in 40.5 fit perfectly. Pony Feticha's in a 40 were too small. I do prefer a tight fit; I hate to pad.
> 
> The style you are asking about and what season it is from:
> 
> Rouge metal patent Lady Lynch 40
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CLaddict/items/Christian_Louboutin_Rouge_Metal_Patent_Lady_Lynch_40
> 
> Fortuna 40.5
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/westcoaster/items/Christian_Louboutin__Fortuna__40_5_NIB
> 
> 
> Patent New Simples 40
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-NEW-SIMPLE-120-BURGUNDY-PATENT-PUMPS-40-NIB-/310246214702



lady lynches will probably be too big, and with the pitch/lack of platform might be hard to pad. (i would say you would need a 39 or 39.5)

i take half down or tts in new simples, but i am in the smaller size range. most people go tts or 1/2 up in NS. 

i don't know about the fortunas.

hth!


----------



## Minamiz

US size 6.5
Prada boot 36
gucci boot 36
Miu Miu 36.5
*Random CL's* 37 & 36.5
Width: Avg. to narrow.

*Questions regarding:*

Zipette (38?), VP Nude (37?), Clou Noued (37.5?), Astraqueen (37.5?), Engin (37? opps just saw someone went down 1/2 size so 36.5?),
Blk Patent Wallis (36.5??).

TY!


----------



## LavenderIce

CocoLeCheri said:


> Hello ladies
> I need an advice regarding Alti booty 140.
> 
> I don't have any CLs but my other shoe sizes are:
> 
> D&G - true 36.5
> Gucci - 36~36.5
> Alaia - true 37
> Stuart Weitzman - true 36.5
> Chanel 37~37.5
> Other American Brands - mostly 6.5
> 
> Could you please give me an advice as to which of 36.5 or 37 would fit me best? Thanks so much in advance!


 
It really depends on your feet and how you fit CLs.  If the 37 is too big you can always wear thick socks with them.



chanell0ve said:


> hi ladies
> I need help regarding madame butterfly 150mm pump and lady peep.
> 
> I wear size 7 in us but in my CLs my sizes ranges from 37-37.5
> should i get a 37 in both? Thanks


 
Yes, you can fit a 37 in them both.  I'm in the same size range and the 37 is the better fit.  I did find a little variability being able to fit 36.5 - 37.5 in those styles.


----------



## misslollirot

Hi
I'm 37.5 in yoyo zeppa sling 
A US 7 in all other brands.
Would decollete 686 in 37.5 fit me? I have small feet narrow
Thanks!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Please could someone help me? Here's some sizes for reference:
New Decoltissimo 85 sz 35.5, Super Dec 868 sz 37, Moudy sz 37 (but 36.5 would have been great) and Alti 140 pumps sz 36.5. MY TTS is usually a 36.
I need help with Lillians, would a sz 37 be ok?
And also Moira pumps and boots, would sz 37 be too big?

Thanks a million!!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Hi Ladies, please help.  I wear 38.5 in patent Biancas, do the flannel Biancas run about the same?  I needed the patent ones to stretch a bit so I'm wondering if I should go a half size up.  Thank you!


----------



## erinmiyu

misslollirot said:


> Hi
> I'm 37.5 in yoyo zeppa sling
> A US 7 in all other brands.
> Would decollete 686 in 37.5 fit me? I have small feet narrow
> Thanks!!!


i would say yes, possibly, though you may need a 38. i am a 37 in yoyos (though have not tried zeppas) and have narrow-ish feet. dec 868 worked best for me in a 37.5, but i could have gone 38 and padded. (new season decs i am a 37) i am typically a 6.5 in most us brands and for the most part a 37 in cl. hth!



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Please could someone help me? Here's some sizes for reference:
> New Decoltissimo 85 sz 35.5, Super Dec 868 sz 37, Moudy sz 37 (but 36.5 would have been great) and Alti 140 pumps sz 36.5. MY TTS is usually a 36.
> I need help with Lillians, would a sz 37 be ok?
> And also Moira pumps and boots, would sz 37 be too big?
> 
> Thanks a million!!!


i don't know about moira, but i think a lillian in 36.5 or 37 would be okay for you. since there are several straps to hold your foot in, it would help if the shoe is a bit big. i have the dillians in a 37 (my TTS in cl) but a 37.5 would have been best.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

erinmiyu said:


> i don't know about moira, but i think a lillian in 36.5 or 37 would be okay for you. since there are several straps to hold your foot in, it would help if the shoe is a bit big. i have the dillians in a 37 (my TTS in cl) but a 37.5 would have been best.


 
Thanks a lot for your help erin!!


----------



## victorialee13

Please help!

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) 8-8.5 
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) Average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are 
Patent Ron Ron Sz 39
Patent Rolando Sz 39
Patent Yolanda Sz 39
Zermadame bootie Sz 39.5

I am wondering about my sizing in Declics or Clichys (100 or 120)...

TIA!!!


----------



## mini glamour

immashoesaddict said:


> hiya , there is actually no new or old simples  in terms of new or old sizing.
> 
> Simples - no platform TTS
> NEW simples - simples with platform. 1/2 size up from TTS
> 
> I have not tried elisa yet , so i cant say what your TTS is



thanks so much for your help  *immashoesaddict*!


----------



## erinmiyu

victorialee13 said:


> Please help!
> 
> &#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) 8-8.5
> &#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) Average
> &#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> Patent Ron Ron Sz 39
> Patent Rolando Sz 39
> Patent Yolanda Sz 39
> Zermadame bootie Sz 39.5
> 
> I am wondering about my sizing in Declics or Clichys (100 or 120)...
> 
> TIA!!!


my declic 120 size is my cl tts (same as simple, 1/2 down from rolando), but i am in the smaller size range. most people seem to go 1/2 up for them.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

hello fellow shoelovers,


I got my eye on the louboutin Alti pumps, the 6 inch ones and I d like to know if they run 1/2 a size or a full size small? Im usually a 40 but in louboutins I need a 40.5 in sandals. I know on the first page where all the CL styles are listed it says the alti 160 runs large, but net-a-porter says they run small. Being a size 40 I also def. have wider feet ( and a bunion...not Victoria Beckhams size though )

thx in advance


----------



## CLNoob

Hi everyone, I checked the first page, but figured I'd ask this just in case...

If I wear a 40 in the Simples 85, would I be able to fit into a size 39 Pigalle by any chance since it seems it runs a bit larger? Or is that really just wishful thinking? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## erinmiyu

CLNoob said:


> Hi everyone, I checked the first page, but figured I'd ask this just in case...
> 
> If I wear a 40 in the Simples 85, would I be able to fit into a size 39 Pigalle by any chance since it seems it runs a bit larger? Or is that really just wishful thinking?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


it really depends on the heel height. on 120s, yes possibly. on 100 or lower, definitely not. i find 100s you can maybe get away with 1/2 size smaller and have it be tight, but i typically need tts. it also depends on the season. newer season styles (both simples and pigalles) are running a bit larger.


----------



## CLNoob

erinmiyu said:


> it really depends on the heel height. on 120s, yes possibly. on 100 or lower, definitely not. i find 100s you can maybe get away with 1/2 size smaller and have it be tight, but i typically need tts. it also depends on the season. newer season styles (both simples and pigalles) are running a bit larger.


 
Thanks erinmiyu! 

Sigh...I should've posted here first. I totally jumped the gun and bid on a pair of pigalles that'll likely be too small. Here's hoping I'll be outbid...


----------



## clothingguru

...


----------



## yousofine

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies, please help.  I wear 38.5 in patent Biancas, do the flannel Biancas run about the same?  I needed the patent ones to stretch a bit so I'm wondering if I should go a half size up.  Thank you!



They are the same in my opinion. They do need stretching, but then they'll be good.


----------



## chloe speaks

In general, are the lower heels running more TTS to other brands or to the smaller fit of the CL type french/italian shoes?

I'm looking at a Sixties 70mm heel and it's a d'Orsay so I want to make sure it doesn't come too big, but I also don't want a squeeze.

I was told I'm more of a 38 in CL (7.5/8). Will this fit ok?

Thanks!


----------



## CLNoob

CLNoob said:


> Thanks erinmiyu!
> 
> Sigh...I should've posted here first. I totally jumped the gun and bid on a pair of pigalles that'll likely be too small. Here's hoping I'll be outbid...


 


clothingguru said:


> ...


 

Perhaps I should explain. I read the first page and saw that Pigalles typically run true to size. My US size is a 9. So based on that information and because I was excited about possibly getting a pair of Pigalles, I bid on the item. 

My apologies if I came across sounding like a ditz or if I misunderstood the TTS to mean CL TTS. 

Thanks.


----------



## erinmiyu

CLNoob said:


> Perhaps I should explain. I read the first page and saw that Pigalles typically run true to size. My US size is a 9. So based on that information and because I was excited about possibly getting a pair of Pigalles, I bid on the item.
> 
> My apologies if I came across sounding like a ditz or if I misunderstood the TTS to mean CL TTS.
> 
> Thanks.


i do typically wear my us size in pigalles. i normally am a us 6.5-7 and wear a 37 in old season pigalles 100mm and under, 36 in 120s. i should note, i almost always prefer to pad than to stretch. i like room in my toe box  

i think the smaller size range tends to be more true-to-size, but i was going on the assumption that your simple size was your us size, with 40 being a 10. you might be able to get away with your us size in these, but again i would think a 39.5 or 40 would work best, depending on the season, especially if that's your simple size.


----------



## elfgirl

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> hello fellow shoelovers,
> 
> 
> I got my eye on the louboutin Alti pumps, the 6 inch ones and I d like to know if they run 1/2 a size or a full size small? Im usually a 40 but in louboutins I need a 40.5 in sandals. I know on the first page where all the CL styles are listed it says the alti 160 runs large, but net-a-porter says they run small. Being a size 40 I also def. have wider feet ( and a bunion...not Victoria Beckhams size though )
> 
> thx in advance



Hi!  That NAP listing you linked to was for the Alti from a few seasons ago. CL sizing changed significantly for some styles beginning in Fall 2009, so that sizing advice from NAP may not be accurate for current season styles.

Are the Altis you're looking at from this Fall season or are they an Ebay/Bonanza/etc find?


----------



## 4everglammm

Im looking at bidding on my first pair of CL' YoYo 85's. Very exciting!!!! My wife wears a 7.5 although her foot is narrow. The YoYo's are a 38 which several people have said they wear a 7.5 and wear a 38 with this style. My concern is the width. I guess we can use some padding if needed. What do you think. Any advice would be great!. Thanks.


----------



## erinmiyu

4everglammm said:


> Im looking at bidding on my first pair of CL' YoYo 85's. Very exciting!!!! My wife wears a 7.5 although her foot is narrow. The YoYo's are a 38 which several people have said they wear a 7.5 and wear a 38 with this style. My concern is the width. I guess we can use some padding if needed. What do you think. Any advice would be great!. Thanks.


i don't have super narrow feet, but i have very narrow heels. this style 1/2 up from my US size is perfect.


----------



## jenayb

Hi ladies! It is my understanding that Maggies run small. 

If I'm a 38 in Bianca and VPs, but a 38.5-39 in most everything else, can I make the Maggie in a 38 work?


----------



## NANI1972

Yes!!!  I wear a 6.5 in U.S. and my Maggies (they fit just right) are a 36.5, my Biancas 36.5 but I have heel slippage in them big time. The Maggies do not run small they are pretty TTS. I say go for it. Get the ones that just popped up for BIN.


----------



## NANI1972

Astraqueen question

I am a U.S. 36.5/7

I have Bincas 36.5, Maggie 36.5, Eel AD 37, Rasta Griess 37 tight toe box with heel slippage, Engins 37 heel slippage. My feet are not wide or narrow. Could I make a Astraqueen in 38 work if I wear them with socks? Thanks!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

yousofine said:


> They are the same in my opinion. They do need stretching, but then they'll be good.


  Thanks so much for the advice!!!  I just ordered them


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Yes!!!  I wear a 6.5 in U.S. and my Maggies (they fit just right) are a 36.5, my Biancas 36.5 but I have heel slippage in them big time. The Maggies do not run small they are pretty TTS. I say go for it. Get the ones that just popped up for BIN.



Thank you, Nani! They are my UHG, I'm just terrified of spending that much on something that may not work for me! ush:


----------



## NANI1972

If they are a little tight they will stretch. And I find them much more comfortable than Rolandos!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> If they are a little tight they will stretch. And I find them much more comfortable than Rolandos!



Hmm. In length though...? That's my main concern....


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

elfgirl said:


> Hi!  That NAP listing you linked to was for the Alti from a few seasons ago. CL sizing changed significantly for some styles beginning in Fall 2009, so that sizing advice from NAP may not be accurate for current season styles.
> 
> Are the Altis you're looking at from this Fall season or are they an Ebay/Bonanza/etc find?




thanks for answering..well this style was purchased about two years ago...Inner sole length is about 10.25 inches but the toe box is said to be narrow.


----------



## elfgirl

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> thanks for answering..well this style was purchased about two years ago...Inner sole length is about 10.25 inches but the toe box is said to be narrow.



Ok, so this will be old sizing then.  Altis fit much like the Declic which means that, yes, they will have a narrower toe box.  (I can't wear either style because they _kill _my toes.)

In general, the Alti will be 1/2 size UP (or TTS).  However, the steeper pitch of the 160 heel versus the 140 heel means that the sizing is usually at least 1/2 size _smaller_ than the 140 sizing.  That's why the sizing advice here says 1/2 to full size DOWN for the 160.

You said you wore a 40.5 in CL sandals.  Which sandal style?  Have you tried on any of his pumps at all?


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

well I have the very prive leopard pony in 40.5 they are 1/2 size too small, i have the fox trots in 41 which is perfect, the podiums in 40.5 which is ok but I think 41 would have been better. I ve never tried CL pumps :S

maybe its a language barrier or I just got it wrong I thought 1/2 down meant to get a them in 1/2 size smaller !?!?that was wrong I guess


----------



## elfgirl

Yes, you're right:

1/2 DOWN means 1/2 smaller 
1/2 UP means 1/2 larger

Because of the narrow toe box in the Alti, people usually have to get them larger than their regular size.  However, because the heel of the Alti 160 is higher, the angle of your foot in the shoe causes your foot to compress a little which has the effect of making your foot "smaller".  Therefore, you get them _smaller _than your regular size.  Does that make sense?

Based on the pairs you listed, I think your CL TTS is probably 40.5.  So, for the Alti I'd suggest:

Alti 140 -- 41
Alti 160 -- 40 

Since you said you have wide feet, I wouldn't try to go down a full size in the 160.  You might even be able to get away with a 40.5 with padding.


----------



## AlphieGrey

Hi all,
I'm new to the designer shoes thing, but I'm after a pair of CL's for my wedding shoes. Currently in Perth, Australia, the only place in the state that stocks CLs is David Jones, but they don't have much of a range, or many sizes. I tried to try some of the more classic styles, but they had nothing in a 40 or 41... so, can you girls help me out with sizing?

I'm after the bow t dorcet, the first page says they run TTS, but I'm not really sure what that means for me - my shoe sizes vary so much. There's a 40.5 on ebay I have my eye on, and I'm not sure if they'll fit??

I would say I have narrow/narrow-average feet, and at a guess, that I would be a 41. I am comfortable in Tony Bianco heels in a 10 (aussie brand), and Wittner (are they also aus only?) in a 41, also tried on some Ferregamos today (at the SAs insistance) and the 10.5B was too big.

I'll be in Sydney or Melbourne within the next month - should I wait to try
some on at the David Jones there, or risk it with the 40.5?

Thanks heaps!
Alphie


----------



## Minamiz

Minamiz said:


> US size 6.5
> Prada boot 36
> gucci boot 36
> Miu Miu 36.5
> *Random CL's* 37 & 36.5
> Width: Avg. to narrow.
> 
> *Questions regarding:*
> 
> Zipette (38?), VP Nude (37?), Clou Noued (37.5?), Astraqueen (37.5?), Engin (37? opps just saw someone went down 1/2 size so 36.5?),
> Blk Patent Wallis (36.5??).
> 
> TY!


Anyone?  On any of these?


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

elfgirl said:


> Yes, you're right:
> 
> 1/2 DOWN means 1/2 smaller
> 1/2 UP means 1/2 larger
> 
> Because of the narrow toe box in the Alti, people usually have to get them larger than their regular size.  However, because the heel of the Alti 160 is higher, the angle of your foot in the shoe causes your foot to compress a little which has the effect of making your foot "smaller".  Therefore, you get them _smaller _than your regular size.  Does that make sense?
> 
> Based on the pairs you listed, I think your CL TTS is probably 40.5.  So, for the Alti I'd suggest:
> 
> Alti 140 -- 41
> Alti 160 -- 40
> 
> Since you said you have wide feet, I wouldn't try to go down a full size in the 160.  You might even be able to get away with a 40.5 with padding.




thank you soooo much...sorry for being a pain but now I got it. I got my eys on a pair  size 40.5 I ll go for them I guess. thanks again elfgirl


----------



## erinmiyu

Minamiz said:


> Anyone?  On any of these?


i am almost the same size as you (though i range 6.5-7), but on boots i size up.

current season VPs i am 36 (tight, but no heel slippage) or 36.5 (have to pad). i haven't tried on astraqueen, but i would go with 37.5, 36.5 for engin and 36.5 or 37 for wallis.


----------



## Minamiz

^ TY erin I know I posted a lot of styles...

This confuses me b/c the shoes I tried in the boutique were mainly 37's admittedly I did not note the style but it was fairly consistent with 2 or 3 - 36.5's that fit too.  Merde.

I'll check ur shoe blog out too.


----------



## erinmiyu

Minamiz said:


> ^ TY erin I know I posted a lot of styles...
> 
> This confuses me b/c the shoes I tried in the boutique were mainly 37's admittedly I did not note the style but it was fairly consistent with 2 or 3 - 36.5's that fit too.  Merde.
> 
> I'll check ur shoe blog out too.


i am frequently a 37 in a lot of CLs but in the newer season styles i seemed to size down, but in open-toe i am usually a smaller size. the 36.5 in VP would probably be best if you do not have narrow heels. the length was fine for me but my feet come out of them whenever i try to walk :/


----------



## lizr

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) *5.5*
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
Decollete - 36 (just tried this on yesterday)
Sharka 70 - 36
 &#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.
Nude VPs -- the ones currently listed on the CL site

Please let me know if 35.5 is right for me. Concerned about stretching and heel slippage. Just saw a post on a shoe that stretched very badly and it scared me!


----------



## kml2887

I'm currently trying to track down a pair of Clichy 120, but I'm not even sure I'm on the hunt for the correct size.  I have a pair of Clichy 100 that are TTS, should I be looking for the same size in the 120? TIA!:kiss:


----------



## elfgirl

lizr said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) *5.5*
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> Decollete - 36 (just tried this on yesterday)
> Sharka 70 - 36
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.
> Nude VPs -- the ones currently listed on the CL site
> 
> Please let me know if 35.5 is right for me. Concerned about stretching and heel slippage. Just saw a post on a shoe that stretched very badly and it scared me!



35.5 should be good in the VPs. They will stretch--any style in patent or kid is going to stretch some--but it shouldn't be excessive.



kml2887 said:


> I'm currently trying to track down a pair of Clichy 120, but I'm not even sure I'm on the hunt for the correct size.  I have a pair of Clichy 100 that are TTS, should I be looking for the same size in the 120? TIA!:kiss:



Clichy 120 should be 1/2 size down from your Clichy 100 size.


----------



## elfgirl

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> thank you soooo much...sorry for being a pain but now I got it. I got my eys on a pair  size 40.5 I ll go for them I guess. thanks again elfgirl



No worries!  All the talk of UP, DOWN, smaller, larger....it can get confusing for anyone!


----------



## glitter20

Hi ladies, I'm still new with CL. 

 I need help to find the size for Catenita. I order from the outnet size 38.5 and I do have the Nappa Laminato Scissor Girl size 39 and it runs a little bit bigger for me (maybe 38.5 will fit perfectly)

Do you think the Catenita will fit? I really want to keep the shoe.


----------



## husssy

Hi all, I am looking to purchase the 
Christian Louboutin Fifi 100 satin and lace pump from NAP
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/94570

I am a 39.5 in Bianca, VP's, and very brode, 40 in decollette and 40.5 in miss bunny
I think I have wide feet, around 10cm. the length of my feet are 26.5cm

Would I need a size 39, 39.5 or a 40 in these fifi? 

Thank you


----------



## Minamiz

Nine West 6.5
Miu Miu 6.5
Prada boots 36
Gucci boot 6
Miscellaneous Cl's mostly 37/some 36.5

*What size Patent ROLANDO should I get????
1/2 size up so 37.5?*


----------



## Ayala

I just found a would-be HG, but I'm not 100% they will fit. 

I am a 39 in Simples, Sharkas, VPs.  I am a 39.5 in Rolandos and Declics.  Would a 39 Titi work for me?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Hello Ladies!

I am new to the CL forum and need your advice. I ordered the Simples black patent in a 39. I am between an 8.5 and 9. Do you think they will fit?

Thanks so much! Id really appreciate any advice!


----------



## victorialee13

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) 8-8.5 
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) Average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are 
Patent Ron Ron Sz 39
Patent Yolanda Sz 39
Zermadame bootie Sz 39.5


I spy a TDF pair of red eel Decolletes on eBay, they are 38.5. Am I dreaming? Thanks!


----------



## CelticLuv

for the smaller sized ladies...how do the Bianca's run? I'm thinking of buying a pair of black leather at retail and not sure if I should go with a 35 which is my True Size or 34.5, half size down? I have average to wide feet.
I have Miss Clichy 100 in 35, NS 35, Simple 35, MC 35, Fifi 35, etc.
Candy in 35.5 and Zigounette in 35.5 (could've gone 35 but they didn't have).

also, does the louboutin online store still have free shipping?
thank you!


----------



## iluvpandora

&#8226; My US size in other brands. 
5.5 
&#8226; Narrow
CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN VERY PRIVE LEOPARD PONY HAIR sz. 36 6

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_705wt_920
I know the new VP runs big but
I am not sure what season these are from? Just wondering if these run tts and will they fit my 5.5 narrow feet.  Ty!


&#8226;


----------



## MarvelGirl

Hi Ladies!

I am pretty new to CL and just purchased the black kid Very Prive with red tip in size 
39. My shoe size in other brands is mostly 39 and I also wear a 39 in the Patent New Simples (120mm); 39 in Simples (70mm) and 39.5 in Simples (100mm). 

Did I purchase the right size? Please advise/help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## mizsunshyne

Hi Ladies.

I can fit US 8M perfectly but I think I'm more of a wide feet girl.  

I've owned Kikas 38.5, Pigalles 38.5 and Passmule wedges 38.5.

My question refers mostly to pigalle sizing.  I've read the first page but it didn't really help me so that's why I'm posting.  I find that the Pigalles in 38.5 are a little too big for the length of my feet even with Foot Petals and heel grips, but the toe box is too small for my toes.  Is it possible that Pigalles won't work for me at all?  Thanks.


----------



## coconuttiger

Hi Ladies
i'd like to purchase a pair of sequin pigalles. can someone please advise me on sizing?
my details
decolette old 37
decolette new 36.5
quadrilette 37
rolando 36.5


----------



## Popsicool

Does anyone know if Declic 120 and Feticha fit the same?? The toebox looks mightily similar. Thanks!


----------



## husssy

MarvelGirl said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am pretty new to CL and just purchased the black kid Very Prive with red tip in size
> 39. My shoe size in other brands is mostly 39 and I also wear a 39 in the Patent New Simples (120mm); 39 in Simples (70mm) and 39.5 in Simples (100mm).
> 
> Did I purchase the right size? Please advise/help! Thanks in advance!



Based on my experience, the VP's run TTS and I am a 39.5 , only half a size up from you so I think you should be okay.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^Thanks so much, *husssy*! I am so undecided between the 39 and the 39.5. I had to purchase them tonight without trying them on for the Neiman's 10,000 bonus Incircle point event. I really want them to work/not be too big or too small so I hope you are right. Thanks again for your response. I so appreciate it!


----------



## erinmiyu

mizsunshyne said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I can fit US 8M perfectly but I think I'm more of a wide feet girl.
> 
> I've owned Kikas 38.5, Pigalles 38.5 and Passmule wedges 38.5.
> 
> My question refers mostly to pigalle sizing.  I've read the first page but it didn't really help me so that's why I'm posting.  I find that the Pigalles in 38.5 are a little too big for the length of my feet even with Foot Petals and heel grips, but the toe box is too small for my toes.  Is it possible that Pigalles won't work for me at all?  Thanks.


have you tried sock tricking them or getting them stretched professionally by a cobbler? this stretches out width and not really length. 



coconuttiger said:


> Hi Ladies
> i'd like to purchase a pair of sequin pigalles. can someone please advise me on sizing?
> my details
> decolette old 37
> decolette new 36.5
> quadrilette 37
> rolando 36.5


which heel height? 100mm or lower in new season i would go 36 or 36.5, in old sizing 36.5. 
120s i would go 35.5 or 36. 



Popsicool said:


> Does anyone know if Declic 120 and Feticha fit the same?? The toebox looks mightily similar. Thanks!


feticha actually felt toe squishier to me. i took the same size as i did for declic 120 (i take tts 37 in these), but while the length on the feticha was a little big, i could NOT have gone smaller because of the toe box. i don't find declics to be amazing in comfort, but way better than from what i've tried of feticha. (which doesn't stop me from wanting the lady page!)


----------



## husssy

MarvelGirl said:


> ^Thanks so much, *husssy*! I am so undecided between the 39 and the 39.5. I had to purchase them tonight without trying them on for the Neiman's 10,000 bonus Incircle point event. I really want them to work/not be too big or too small so I hope you are right. Thanks again for your response. I so appreciate it!



I hope they fit! Are you able to exchange them if they don't fit?


----------



## MarvelGirl

^Hi *husssy*! Yes, fortunately, Neiman's has a fabulous exchange/return policy and my SA is a good friend so no worries there. However, I really want them to work without having to go through the hassle of exchanging, etc! We are close in size as you are a 39.5. What size are your VPs?


----------



## Moon2020

Alphie,

The TTS 40.5 Bow T Dorcet should fit a foot that is ~26 cm long.



AlphieGrey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm after the bow t dorcet, the first page says they run TTS, but I'm not really sure what that means for me - my shoe sizes vary so much. There's a 40.5 on ebay I have my eye on, and I'm not sure if they'll fit??
> 
> Thanks heaps!
> Alphie


----------



## msohm

Hello all!

Advice.. If I fit the lady page in 34.5 and the decollette in 35 is slightly big.. What size would I need in the lady claude? I fit the catenita in 34.5 as well. TIA!


----------



## Popsicool

erinmiyu said:


> feticha actually felt toe squishier to me. i took the same size as i did for declic 120 (i take tts 37 in these), but while the length on the feticha was a little big, i could NOT have gone smaller because of the toe box. i don't find declics to be amazing in comfort, but way better than from what i've tried of feticha. (which doesn't stop me from wanting the lady page!)



Hmm, thank you!! I really want to give Feticha a go but have nowhere to try them on. I take 1/2 & full size up from TTS in Declic (have both, both are comfy). So I guess I should go 1/2 up in Feticha. I  my Declics.


----------



## mizsunshyne

erinmiyu said:


> have you tried sock tricking them or getting them stretched professionally by a cobbler? this stretches out width and not really length.



erinmiyu, I tried the sock trick with my 1st pair of lime green Kikas and they failed me miserably so I had to sell those.  Then I tried the same trick on nude NPs but they failed as well.  I left them in for about 3 days each and really stuffed them to death.  Poor things.  But they hadn't changed a bit.  The cobbler in my town isn't the best.  I had my vibrams placed on my green Un Voileurs but they cut the leather and left glue residues.  I would have to go to Sac for other places but I don't know where.


----------



## Minamiz

Minamiz said:


> Nine West 6.5
> Miu Miu 6.5
> Prada boots 36
> Gucci boot 6
> Miscellaneous Cl's mostly 37/some 36.5
> 
> *What size Patent ROLANDO, Iowa Zeppa, Wallis and Decolettes should I get????
> *



Help???


----------



## erinmiyu

this is kind of a sizing issue, but are peanuts the same toebox/fit as clichy?


----------



## erinmiyu

Minamiz said:


> Help???*What size Patent ROLANDO, Iowa Zeppa, Wallis and Decolettes should I get????*


rolando - 37.5
iowa zeppa - 37 or 37.5 (i had lower heeled iowas, and they were a 37.5 -- a bit long, but narrow)
wallis -37
decolletes - new season 37, old season 37.5

we are very similar in size and i am basing this on my sizing.


----------



## immashoesaddict

mizsunshyne said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I can fit US 8M perfectly but I think I'm more of a wide feet girl.
> 
> I've owned Kikas 38.5, Pigalles 38.5 and Passmule wedges 38.5.
> 
> My question refers mostly to pigalle sizing. I've read the first page but it didn't really help me so that's why I'm posting. I find that the Pigalles in 38.5 are a little too big for the length of my feet even with Foot Petals and heel grips, but the toe box is too small for my toes. Is it possible that Pigalles won't work for me at all? Thanks.


 
also pigalles are generally 1/2 - fulll size down for 120's and for the 100 heel height 1/2 size down 

hiii , i'd go with the tighter toe box and stretch is , and also like all shoes once broken in, they do stretch  IMO the 38.5 is too big for you  , otherwise you can put on insole and heel grips one or another , if needed..put on both


----------



## immashoesaddict

MarvelGirl said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am pretty new to CL and just purchased the black kid Very Prive with red tip in size
> 39. My shoe size in other brands is mostly 39 and I also wear a 39 in the Patent New Simples (120mm); 39 in Simples (70mm) and 39.5 in Simples (100mm).
> 
> Did I purchase the right size? Please advise/help! Thanks in advance!


 
i take the same size for my VP and simples , if its too big you can always pad  congrats


----------



## immashoesaddict

iluvpandora said:


>  My US size in other brands.
> 5.5
>  Narrow
> CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN VERY PRIVE LEOPARD PONY HAIR sz. 36 6
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_705wt_920
> I know the new VP runs big but
> I am not sure what season these are from? Just wondering if these run tts and will they fit my 5.5 narrow feet. Ty!
> 
> 
> 


 
Very prive TTS , probably half size too big , easily fixable with insole and heel grip


----------



## immashoesaddict

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am new to the CL forum and need your advice. I ordered the Simples black patent in a 39. I am between an 8.5 and 9. Do you think they will fit?
> 
> Thanks so much! Id really appreciate any advice!


 
Yup  simples is TTS i wear 8 - 8.5 US , 38.5 in simples


----------



## immashoesaddict

victorialee13 said:


> &#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) 8-8.5
> &#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) Average
> &#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> Patent Ron Ron Sz 39
> Patent Yolanda Sz 39
> Zermadame bootie Sz 39.5
> 
> 
> I spy a TDF pair of red eel Decolletes on eBay, they are 38.5. Am I dreaming? Thanks!


 
too small sorry !  i think you'll need 39.5 , i wear 38.5 ron ron and take 39 for decolletes


----------



## immashoesaddict

Ayala said:


> I just found a would-be HG, but I'm not 100% they will fit.
> 
> I am a 39 in Simples, Sharkas, VPs. I am a 39.5 in Rolandos and Declics. Would a 39 Titi work for me?
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
maybe , probably have to stretch the toe box , from what i've heard the toe box is quiet narrow


----------



## immashoesaddict

coconuttiger said:


> Hi Ladies
> i'd like to purchase a pair of sequin pigalles. can someone please advise me on sizing?
> my details
> decolette old 37
> decolette new 36.5
> quadrilette 37
> rolando 36.5


 

hi CT , which heel height is this ?


----------



## Minamiz

erinmiyu said:


> rolando - 37.5
> iowa zeppa - 37 or 37.5 (i had lower heeled iowas, and they were a 37.5 -- a bit long, but narrow)
> wallis -37
> decolletes - new season 37, old season 37.5
> 
> we are very similar in size and i am basing this on my sizing.



TY Erin


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Thank you so much immashoeaddict!


----------



## nastasja

Help! What size should I get in Suede Greissimo?

I'm a US7 and wear a CL:
38 - No Prive, So Private, Catenita, Yoyo Zeppa, Sabotage, etc.
38.5 - Piros, Treopli


----------



## Minamiz

Me again.

CL mostly 37 some 36.5
US 36.5

*Alta Iowa Calf Rubens 120* - can I do a 37.5 so size up 1/2?


----------



## mizsunshyne

immashoesaddict said:


> also pigalles are generally 1/2 - fulll size down for 120's and for the 100 heel height 1/2 size down
> 
> hiii , i'd go with the tighter toe box and stretch is , and also like all shoes once broken in, they do stretch  IMO the 38.5 is too big for you  , otherwise you can put on insole and heel grips one or another , if needed..put on both



Thanks for the advice *immashoesaddict*!


----------



## CaramelBeauty0

Hello Ladies!!  I'd appreciate any advice on the following:

Your US Size in non-CL brand shoes: *10.5*
Width of feet: *Average*
What CL's you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: *Decollete Patent in 41.5; Pigalle 120 in 41 (prob should have gotten 40.5)*

I am inquiring about my size in the Maggie and Lady Lynch.  I see on Pg1 that "Maggie is 1/2 size down or TTS" and Lady Lynch runs large - but I wanted to double check because I know sizing is so crazy! I've found some lovely Lady Lynch 120 in 40, but I'm scared they will be too small.

Please help!! TIA!


----------



## lizr

elfgirl said:


> 35.5 should be good in the VPs. They will stretch--any style in patent or kid is going to stretch some--but it shouldn't be excessive.
> 
> 
> 
> Clichy 120 should be 1/2 size down from your Clichy 100 size.



Thanks!


----------



## rnsmelody

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) *YSL tribute 38.5*
 Width of feet *Average*
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - *decollete patent leather 39, 2010 very prive black leather & patent leather 38.5, altadama 38.5, very croise satin 38.5*
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. *not sure what season.. *Youpla 140  Satin Platform Sandal Pumps

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Minamiz

Minamiz said:


> Me again.
> 
> CL mostly 37 some 36.5
> US 36.5
> 
> *Alta Iowa Calf Rubens 120* - can I do a 37.5 so size up 1/2?



Also *Walibou*???  Will 37 be big?


----------



## marketpro29

Do Decollete's run the same as Petit Rat?  My only CL's are a 40.5 in patent square toe Dec's, and I'm looking at these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Petit-Rat-100-Pump-40-/230529188050

I'm a US 9.5, 40 in Manolo, 9 in Nine West.


----------



## husssy

MarvelGirl said:


> ^Hi *husssy*! Yes, fortunately, Neiman's has a fabulous exchange/return policy and my SA is a good friend so no worries there. However, I really want them to work without having to go through the hassle of exchanging, etc! We are close in size as you are a 39.5. What size are your VPs?



Mine are 39.5 but I've had to sell my open toe CL's, my long toes just don't agree with being exposed, did you end up getting the right size?


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes 8.5-9
&#8226; Width of feet Average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - simples without platform I am a 39
&#8226; The style you are asking about: I am curious what size I should be looking for in the very prive, ron ron and rolando.

Thanks so much! 

Also very interested in these Cathay Sling Backs. They are a size 38.5 and not sure if I could fit them? Thoughts?
Here are the exact ones I am looking at: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...24270?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item41532b5a0e


----------



## shopnonstop

Hi Ladies, *I have a quick question on Banana's! *Would you happen to know if they stretch? I'm normally a 39 in this model (since the new sizes have rolled out) but I just ordered the Metallic Square Pump which is a Banana model, and the 39 is a bit snug. Nowhere near discomforting at all, and I actually think if I did a 39.5 I would get slippage since it's a high shoe and I have no arch on my foot. So I'm just wondering if these will stretch naturally, especially since they're suede. Its a GORGEOUS shoe and I dont want to give it up. Opinions and thoughts are appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## CLNoob

Hi ladies,

I've got my eye on a pair of Triclos in 39.5.

I wear a 40 in Simples (purchased about two months ago), but they're slightly loose. My feet width is average. I wear a 40.5 in Decolletes (but they're also slightly loose). 

I believe I wear a 9-9.5 in Nine West, depending on the shoe. 

Would I be able to fit into the Triclos, generally? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## immashoesaddict

shopnonstop said:


> Hi Ladies, *I have a quick question on Banana's! *Would you happen to know if they stretch? I'm normally a 39 in this model (since the new sizes have rolled out) but I just ordered the Metallic Square Pump which is a Banana model, and the 39 is a bit snug. Nowhere near discomforting at all, and I actually think if I did a 39.5 I would get slippage since it's a high shoe and I have no arch on my foot. So I'm just wondering if these will stretch naturally, especially since they're suede. Its a GORGEOUS shoe and I dont want to give it up. Opinions and thoughts are appreciated. Thank you!


 

Hiii ! Yes they will def stretch after some wear . i would suggest walk around your home with sock but keep checking! you dont want to over stretch them


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Help! I am looking at this shoe http://www.bonanza.com/booths/NerdyBirdy1982/items/Christian_Louboutin_Brocade_Titi_Size_39 and am an 8.5 9 US sizes. I have tried on the simple style without the platform in a 39 and they fit perfect!

Please let me know your thoughts soon! Thanks!


----------



## shopnonstop

immashoesaddict said:


> Hiii ! Yes they will def stretch after some wear . i would suggest walk around your home with sock but keep checking! you dont want to over stretch them



Thank you!


----------



## hellokitty99

hi girls, does the Enscenes run small?  i have normal to wide feet.  also how high is the heel for that style?  thanks!


----------



## Josephine SD

Hi ladies, I was wondering what size I should order in these Very Prive 120mm (I would assume these are what you are referring to as the "new" VP?)

I'm normally a 7.5M in shoes, but once in a while I'm a 7M.

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/platforms/very-prive-120mm-12721.html


----------



## Nieners

I was wondering what size I am in the Leopard pony LC's. 
Currently a 39.5 in patent Decolletes and 38.5 in YoYo Zeppa's (patent), and a 39.5 in satin Fiorellino's. Lol, hth!


----------



## bornfree

Hi ladies.... need help on Maggie sizing....I wear a size 38.5 on Bianca (need insole padding), 39 for very prive (new sizing), alti, nude engine, and 39.5 for ostrich Yotruche.... any chance for me to fit a size 40 Maggie with padding?


----------



## anne.11b

size; 8.5
width; average

Hi ladies, im a 39 in fetitcha, and a 39.5 in no prives.
What would I be in patent decolletes? 39 or 39.5?

Thanks in advance~


----------



## immashoesaddict

bornfree said:


> Hi ladies.... need help on Maggie sizing....I wear a size 38.5 on Bianca (need insole padding), 39 for very prive (new sizing), alti, nude engine, and 39.5 for ostrich Yotruche.... any chance for me to fit a size 40 Maggie with padding?


 

i think it might be too big , i wear 38.5 youtrouche , 38 bianca , 38.5 old vp and 38 new vp ..i take 38 with maggies


----------



## immashoesaddict

Josephine SD said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering what size I should order in these Very Prive 120mm (I would assume these are what you are referring to as the "new" VP?)
> 
> I'm normally a 7.5M in shoes, but once in a while I'm a 7M.
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/platforms/very-prive-120mm-12721.html


 

hi , i cant really help as i dont know your CL sizes or your other shoe brand sizes ..you could go with 37 - 37.5 in the VP , if you can please list your other shoe sizes


----------



## immashoesaddict

anne.11b said:


> size; 8.5
> width; average
> 
> Hi ladies, im a 39 in fetitcha, and a 39.5 in no prives.
> What would I be in patent decolletes? 39 or 39.5?
> 
> Thanks in advance~


 
i go up half size from my NP size ...i would say 40 for old season , from what ive been told the decollete this season runs tad bigger almost TTS so possibly 39.5 but i'd go with 40  are you more of 8.5 - 9 us?


----------



## anne.11b

immashoesaddict said:


> i go up half size from my NP size ...i would say 40 for old season , from what ive been told the decollete this season runs tad bigger almost TTS so possibly 39.5 but i'd go with 40  are you more of 8.5 - 9 us?



thanks. yes I am a 8.5 - 9 US.


----------



## immashoesaddict

i'd go with 40 , is the NP perfect fit , slings not slipping off or anything ?


----------



## Hanna_M

Anyone have any idea how these run? The seller has measured the insoles at 10.5cm and I'm paranoid they may be too big... I can't really afford them so if I do melt my credit card I need to know they're going to fit! 

My CL TTS is 40.5 for reference. TIA


----------



## erinmiyu

Hanna_M said:


> Anyone have any idea how these run? The seller has measured the insoles at 10.5cm and I'm paranoid they may be too big... I can't really afford them so if I do melt my credit card I need to know they're going to fit!
> 
> My CL TTS is 40.5 for reference. TIA


you might want to pm *laureen*, as she has these as well.


----------



## bornfree

immashoesaddict said:


> i think it might be too big , i wear 38.5 youtrouche , 38 bianca , 38.5 old vp and 38 new vp ..i take 38 with maggies



Thanks *immashoesaddict*


----------



## Hanna_M

Eh oh... one of my HG has just turned up on ebay... would a 40 Bloody Mary fit me as a TTS 40.5?


----------



## erinmiyu

Hanna_M said:


> Eh oh... one of my HG has just turned up on ebay... would a 40 Bloody Mary fit me as a TTS 40.5?


no. i just got these a full size up from my tts CL size 37 and while they are a touch big, i could not have gone smaller than 1/2 up from my tts honestly.


----------



## Hanna_M

erinmiyu said:


> no. i just got these a full size up from my tts CL size 37 and while they are a touch big, i could not have gone smaller than 1/2 up from my tts honestly.



Dammit! Thank you.


----------



## Hanna_M

erinmiyu said:


> you might want to pm *laureen*, as she has these as well.



System says no... it seems laureen can't receive pm's right now...


----------



## **shoelover**

From my middle(longest) toe to heel measures 23.2 cms. I have a slim foot.

In Declic's im a size 35.5..with heel height of 140 but could do a 35.

Tried on size 35 in studded pigalle 100 in kid leather which where tight in toe box but stretchable

Tried on pigalle 34.5 120 patent tight in toe box - no heel slippage

Lola 100...size 36 snug in toe box but livable..
tried on Lady page size 36 kinda tight in toe box but livable with it
tried on Lady page size 36.5 heel slippage but toe box comfy.

Would these fit me 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5151389294249529105


----------



## immashoesaddict

Hanna_M said:


> Eh oh... one of my HG has just turned up on ebay... would a 40 Bloody Mary fit me as a TTS 40.5?


 
sadly no  you'll need half size up at least to full size up


----------



## immashoesaddict

Hanna_M said:


> Anyone have any idea how these run? The seller has measured the insoles at 10.5cm and I'm paranoid they may be too big... I can't really afford them so if I do melt my credit card I need to know they're going to fit!
> 
> My CL TTS is 40.5 for reference. TIA


 

_Pilot 1/2 size DOWN to TTS _  judging from that itll be too big


----------



## immashoesaddict

**shoelover** said:


> From my middle(longest) toe to heel measures 23.2 cms. I have a slim foot.
> 
> In Declic's im a size 35.5..with heel height of 140 but could do a 35.
> 
> Tried on size 35 in studded pigalle 100 in kid leather which where tight in toe box but stretchable
> 
> Tried on pigalle 34.5 120 patent tight in toe box - no heel slippage
> 
> Lola 100...size 36 snug in toe box but livable..
> tried on Lady page size 36 kinda tight in toe box but livable with it
> tried on Lady page size 36.5 heel slippage but toe box comfy.
> 
> Would these fit me
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5151389294249529105


 
 i take 1/2 size down from TTS for my 100 piggy, hmmmmmm im quiet confused with your sizing , but i take the same size with my 120's. But IMHO itll be one full size too big if you need 34.5 with 120's


----------



## Hanna_M

immashoesaddict said:


> _Pilot 1/2 size DOWN to TTS _  judging from that itll be too big



Thanks... I thought that might be the case as my feet measure just over 10... appreciate your help.


----------



## glitter20

Ladies...I need your help ASAP! I order catenita black with wood heels from outnet size 38.5. My US size is 8.5 - 9. I read from the first page catenita is usually TTS or half size up but when i search the forum, a lot of people wears 1 size up. 

The problem is I'm travelling now and will be back next month so I won't be able to try the shoes. If the shoes is not going to fit, I will ask my family to return it. Please help me!! I'm so worried now. Thx


----------



## Nieners

Nieners said:


> I was wondering what size I am in the Leopard pony LC's.
> Currently a 39.5 in patent Decolletes and 38.5 in YoYo Zeppa's (patent), and a 39.5 in satin Fiorellino's. Lol, hth!


----------



## pixiesparkle

hi!! Im planning to buy BiBi 140 velour pumps from the States because the department store where I live doesnt stock them so I dont know which size I should get..Im a US 7 - 7.5 depends on the style..I have Fifi black patent in 37.5, same size for Declics (although I wear size 38 for 120cm due to the height) and the peep toes (e.g Poseidon)in 38 ..My toes are quite long..My foot length is roughly 24cm and quite narrow
Please advise me on which size to get for Bibi!!! THANKS HEAPSS


----------



## Minamiz

CL mostly 37 some 36.5
US 36.5

*Alta Iowa Calf Rubens 120* - can I do a 37.5 so size up 1/2?
*Also Walibou???* Will 37 be big?
*Rolando* 37, 37.5, or 38????


----------



## Belladiva79

Can someone please tell me how the bang bang boots run?


----------



## CLNoob

CLNoob said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've got my eye on a pair of Triclos in 39.5.
> 
> I wear a 40 in Simples (purchased about two months ago), but they're slightly loose. My feet width is average. I wear a 40.5 in Decolletes (but they're also slightly loose).
> 
> I believe I wear a 9-9.5 in Nine West, depending on the shoe.
> 
> Would I be able to fit into the Triclos in 39.5?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Hi, just bumping up my earlier post because it got missed. Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

Hi ladies!  I'm looking at my first pair of D'Orsays and need some advice.  They have a fairly small strap around the toes, so I'm concerned about fit (especially in regards to the shoes staying on my feet).  I am a TTS 35 and I have several pairs of NPs and Cest Moi booties in sizes 35 and 35.5.  The D'Orsays are a size 35.  Any advice on sizing?  Do D'Orsays stay on your feet okay or can they be difficult to wear?  Thanks!


----------



## JosieS

Hi ladies! Does anyone know how Dahlia 100 in patent runs in size? NAP recommend you to take the next half size up. And also says it's narrow across the top of the foot and the toe...

I'm a EU37, normal foot width but high foot arch, and wear a:

37,5 in Pigalle 100 pony (09) and Declic 120 (08) both a tiny bit too big. Especially during the winter. 38 in Almeria (10), Barcelona (09) and Salamanca (09).

Should i go for a 37,5? Or maybe even for a 38 since it's narrow and I have a high foot arch?

Thank you!


----------



## bec_h_med

Hi Ladies,

Just looking for a bit of guidance.

I have a pair of Lola 100 black patent in a 37.  
They are slightly loose, and I have to put party feet inside to stop slippage.  With tights they are even more loose.
I was wondering if I could get away with a 36.5 in the python Hung Up.....

What do you all think??


----------



## Lizzie8686

Hi there, I have never bought a pair of louboutins before but have my heart set on this pair. I usually wear a size 8.5 and my feet are wide. I read the sizing help section but I don't know if this is the old or new style. Also I have read about ladies using rubber pads in the toe area if the shoes are two big, how much can you size up if you use them and where can you get them? TIA! http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...2#ht_594wt_922


----------



## moshi_moshi

thinking about buying these for work but the insole says 10'' on a size 38???

i'm wondering if they just over compensated a bit on the 10''.... maybe closer to 9.75??

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jealo...ian_Louboutin_Stef_70_Maron_Metallic_Pumps_38


----------



## victorialee13

Hi ladies! 
A few questions:

Are Fetichas drastically painful, and how do they feel in comparison to Rolandos? I don't have the luxury of trying on the Feticha but I love the look of them. I don't have a problem wearing Rolandos at all and find them quite comfortable actually.

If I am a 39.5 in Rolando will I need the same in Feticha? Thanks!


----------



## finnz

hello, i need ur help since this my first time wanna buy Tinazata but a bit confuse with sizing. im Singaporean, my feet lenght is 23.5 centimeter i wore GUESS 6, ALDO 37 so better i take 36 or 36.5?  How do they fit? Anyone have them?


----------



## Shirazzzi

Hello ladies! 
I am thinking of buying a new pair of Candy Louboutin flats in size 36.5 and need your amazing help. 

My U.S size varies between 6.5 to 7
I won a Bianca patent pair in size 36.5 and they fit perfectly. I also have the amelissa triple platform sandals in size 37 and they fit well too. 

Would the candy flats in size 36.5 be too small for me?
Thank you soo much in advance.


----------



## tampura

CLNoob said:


> Hi, just bumping up my earlier post because it got missed. Thanks!


 
Hi CLNoob!  I think the Triclo's will fit you nicely in a 39.5.  Most ladies have them TTS, and a couple have them 1/2 size up from TTS.


----------



## BattyBugs

I did a search for the Suede Belle Booties with the 85 heels & couldn't find one on this thread. 

They run CL TTS to 1/2 size down (US TTS). 

I bought a 40.5 (my usual CL TTS), but am getting heel slippage. I tried on the 40s afterward & they fit like a glove.

HTH


----------



## BattyBugs

The Madame Butterfly Pumps with 85 heels run CL TTS. I wear 40.5 in CL & took a 40.5 in both pairs of my MBPs.

HTH


----------



## pixiesparkle

pixiesparkle said:


> hi!! Im planning to buy BiBi 140 velour pumps from the States because the department store where I live doesnt stock them so I dont know which size I should get..Im a US 7 - 7.5 depends on the style..I have Fifi black patent in 37.5, same size for Declics (although I wear size 38 for 120cm due to the height) and the peep toes (e.g Poseidon)in 38 ..My toes are quite long..My foot length is roughly 24cm and quite narrow
> Please advise me on which size to get for Bibi!!! THANKS HEAPSS



sorry for posting this again but it got missed from prev page.. THANKS!!


----------



## anne.11b

Hi all,
Im usually
US8.5
normal width

I wear fetitcha 120 in a size 39
would I fit pigalle 120 in a size 39?

please get back to me asap.. the listing is ending soon. TIA!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

vhdos said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm looking at my first pair of D'Orsays and need some advice.  They have a fairly small strap around the toes, so I'm concerned about fit (especially in regards to the shoes staying on my feet).  I am a TTS 35 and I have several pairs of NPs and Cest Moi booties in sizes 35 and 35.5.  The D'Orsays are a size 35.  Any advice on sizing?  Do D'Orsays stay on your feet okay or can they be difficult to wear?  Thanks!


 

Hi! It depends on the style , some are 1/2 size down some TTS , it vcaries. as for wear ..i actually have love hate relationship with my jolie neoud dorsay ..because of the whole heel slipping thing when you walk


----------



## immashoesaddict

bec_h_med said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just looking for a bit of guidance.
> 
> I have a pair of Lola 100 black patent in a 37.
> They are slightly loose, and I have to put party feet inside to stop slippage.  With tights they are even more loose.
> I was wondering if I could get away with a 36.5 in the python Hung Up.....
> 
> What do you all think??


 
no too small , 1/2 size up to full up  you would need 37 - 37.5 at the very least


----------



## immashoesaddict

moshi_moshi said:


> thinking about buying these for work but the insole says 10'' on a size 38???
> 
> i'm wondering if they just over compensated a bit on the 10''.... maybe closer to 9.75??
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jealo...ian_Louboutin_Stef_70_Maron_Metallic_Pumps_38


 
Moshii , im not too sure why but some people measures differently  or the particular style might be on the larger side


----------



## immashoesaddict

victorialee13 said:


> Hi ladies!
> A few questions:
> 
> Are Fetichas drastically painful, and how do they feel in comparison to Rolandos? I don't have the luxury of trying on the Feticha but I love the look of them. I don't have a problem wearing Rolandos at all and find them quite comfortable actually.
> 
> If I am a 39.5 in Rolando will I need the same in Feticha? Thanks!


 

I cant say whether they are painful or not ..but for me i cannot walk propely on a curve heel like fetichas and i find it painful . and as for rolandos some people find them painful others find it comfy like your self  

_Feticha 1/2 size DOWN for SSR to 1/2 size UP_


----------



## immashoesaddict

Shirazzzi said:


> Hello ladies!
> I am thinking of buying a new pair of Candy Louboutin flats in size 36.5 and need your amazing help.
> 
> My U.S size varies between 6.5 to 7
> I won a Bianca patent pair in size 36.5 and they fit perfectly. I also have the amelissa triple platform sandals in size 37 and they fit well too.
> 
> Would the candy flats in size 36.5 be too small for me?
> Thank you soo much in advance.


 
Too small , bianca is half size down from TTS , your TTS would be 37  the candy flats will be suffocating your feet


----------



## immashoesaddict

pixiesparkle said:


> sorry for posting this again but it got missed from prev page.. THANKS!!
> 
> hi!! Im planning to buy BiBi 140 velour pumps from the States because the department store where I live doesnt stock them so I dont know which size I should get..Im a US 7 - 7.5 depends on the style..I have Fifi black patent in 37.5, same size for Declics (although I wear size 38 for 120cm due to the height) and the peep toes (e.g Poseidon)in 38 ..My toes are quite long..My foot length is roughly 24cm and quite narrow
> Please advise me on which size to get for Bibi!!! THANKS HEAPSS


 

1/2 size down like biancas i would go 37 , possibly 37.5  judging from your size ( afaik fifi is TTS or half size down ) ..what size did you take for poseidon ?


----------



## immashoesaddict

anne.11b said:


> Hi all,
> Im usually
> US8.5
> normal width
> 
> I wear fetitcha 120 in a size 39
> would I fit pigalle 120 in a size 39?
> 
> please get back to me asap.. the listing is ending soon. TIA!!


 

no , itll be too big ...pigalle 120 1/2 to full size DOWN from tts


----------



## anne.11b

immashoesaddict said:


> no , itll be too big ...pigalle 120 1/2 to full size DOWN from tts



Thank you for your reply. I thought that Fetitchas run big as well, similar to the pigalle 120. Im a 39.5 in no prive..
any luck still?


----------



## immashoesaddict

anne.11b said:


> Thank you for your reply. I thought that Fetitchas run big as well, similar to the pigalle 120. Im a 39.5 in no prive..
> any luck still?


 

no feticha actually runs SMALL ..majority of people went 1/2 size UP , some with narrower feet stayed TTS or half size down   the pigalle runs LARGE so 1/2 to full size down from your VP / NP size , also is your feet on the narrow side etc etc ?

anyway to answer your question i think the 39 in 120 may fit you  but if you have narrow feet i would reccomend 38.5  It's possible for you to pad the 39 if they are tad too big


----------



## anne.11b

okay, thanks immashoesaddict!

i think I do have narrow feet
i wear 39 in fetitcha 120s and 39.5 in NP..
I guess ill need to find a 38 in pigalle 120


----------



## immashoesaddict

woops i meant 38.5  i wear 8 US 38.5 NP but my feet is more average to wide side , i take 38 in the 120 , 38 in 100 pigalle . i would suggest you try to find 38.5   how do you find the fit on your NP is length perfect no left over length etc etc ? dont worry it will pop up again


----------



## mrsMP

I'm a TTS 6 in US size and got a VP Python in 36.5... Will it be too big?

I'm a:
36 - New Simple
35.5 - Bianca

Thanks!


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ Yes half size too big .your TTS is 36.


----------



## bgem

Hello girls,

I need advice on how the Mamimo Rete fits!

TIA!!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

bgem said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> I need advice on how the Mamimo Rete fits!
> 
> TIA!!!!


 
PLEASE follow the posting rules for the sizing thread ON THE FIRST PAGE   thanks!

When asking for sizing advice in this thread, please include AS MUCH INFORMATION as possible, 
so we can better help you.

Some info that could help us help you:
 &#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
 &#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
 &#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
 &#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. 
&#8226; Please include a pic or link if you&#8217;re unsure of the style name."


----------



## bgem

immashoesaddict said:


> PLEASE follow the posting rules for the sizing thread ON THE FIRST PAGE   thanks!
> 
> When asking for sizing advice in this thread, please include AS MUCH INFORMATION as possible,
> so we can better help you.
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.
>  Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."




Thank you for the info, I must've only read the available sizing info, I will start over:shame:

*US size is 9.5
*Feet are average width
*No Barre in 40, Lady Peep 39.5, Quepi Reci 40, Bianca 39.5, Banana 39.5
*The style is listed as Mamito Rete, I do not know what season it's from-EDIT: A web search has shown me that the style is called Mamimo

http://www.google.com.tr/imgres?img...t:429,r:12,s:47&tx=103&ty=36&biw=1366&bih=653

here is the link for the photo


Accept my apologies

Thanks


----------



## immashoesaddict

Hiii thats okay! I  would suggest TTS -  half size up  , i dont know the sizing properly my self , but thats whats been suggested in the past sizing thread


----------



## pixiesparkle

immashoesaddict said:


> 1/2 size down like biancas i would go 37 , possibly 37.5  judging from your size ( afaik fifi is TTS or half size down ) ..what size did you take for poseidon ?



Thanks so much for your help!! I took size 38 for poseidon but they are a bit too big..the only reason why i chose sz38 was because in 37.5 i felt like my toes were sticking out..:wondering
The Bibi pumps are available on NAP and Luisaviaroma but both dont have 37.5..im worried 37 might be too tight


----------



## immashoesaddict

pixiesparkle said:


> Thanks so much for your help!! I took size 38 for poseidon but they are a bit too big..the only reason why i chose sz38 was because in 37.5 i felt like my toes were sticking out..:wondering
> The Bibi pumps are available on NAP and Luisaviaroma but both dont have 37.5..im worried 37 might be too tight


 
so minus the fact that your toes sticks out you would fit perfectly in 37.5 length wise right  if so the bibi 37 should be fine  also they are suede so will give a fair bit


----------



## Lizzie8686

Lizzie8686 said:


> Hi there, I have never bought a pair of louboutins before but have my heart set on this pair. I usually wear a size 8.5 and my feet are wide. I read the sizing help section but I don't know if this is the old or new style. Also I have read about ladies using rubber pads in the toe area if the shoes are two big, how much can you size up if you use them and where can you get them? TIA! http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...2#ht_594wt_922



Hello again! I think this was missed. Please help Tia!


----------



## pixiesparkle

immashoesaddict said:


> so minus the fact that your toes sticks out you would fit perfectly in 37.5 length wise right  if so the bibi 37 should be fine  also they are suede so will give a fair bit


yup!~~ ok it's decided..i will get the 37 ^^ fingers crossed that they fit  thankss so much again


----------



## finnz

hello, i never bought CL shoes, and wanna buy Tinazata, a bit confuse with sizing. im Singaporean, my feet lenght is 23.5 centimeter i wore GUESS 6, ALDO 37 so better i take 36 or 36.5? How do they fit? Anyone have them?


----------



## mrsMP

immashoesaddict said:


> ^ Yes half size too big .your TTS is 36.


 

oh no!  that's the only size that's left ... thank you though


----------



## JosieS

JosieS said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone know how Dahlia 100 in patent runs in size? NAP recommend you to take the next half size up. And also says it's narrow across the top of the foot and the toe...
> 
> I'm a EU37, normal foot width but high foot arch, and wear a:
> 
> 37,5 in Pigalle 100 pony (09) and Declic 120 (08) both a tiny bit too big. Especially during the winter. 38 in Almeria (10), Barcelona (09) and Salamanca (09).
> 
> Should i go for a 37,5? Or maybe even for a 38 since it's narrow and I have a high foot arch?
> 
> Thank you!



No one..? I want them nooow!


----------



## tampura

Lizzie8686 said:


> Hello again! I think this was missed. Please help Tia!


 
Hi Lizzie!  The link to the shoes in your original post leads to an auction that has been removed.  Is there a particular style you had in mind?  Perhaps someone can be of more assistance if they knew exactly what you were looking for.  

In regards to padding up, I usually have great success padding shoes that are up to a half size too big from the recommended size.  I like to try heel grips first, then ball of foot pads, or both depending on the shoe.  If you haven't already seen it, there's a plethora of helpful info on this thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html


----------



## Alice1979

Lizzie8686 said:


> Hello again! I think this was missed. Please help Tia!


 



tampura said:


> Hi Lizzie! The link to the shoes in your original post leads to an auction that has been removed. Is there a particular style you had in mind? Perhaps someone can be of more assistance if they knew exactly what you were looking for.
> 
> In regards to padding up, I usually have great success padding shoes that are up to a half size too big from the recommended size. I like to try heel grips first, then ball of foot pads, or both depending on the shoe. If you haven't already seen it, there's a plethora of helpful info on this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html


 
Are you referring to the studed VP? I went back to the closed thread that you started and this is the original link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...32690?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c00b0f52

I believe the studed VPs are new and run bigger than the older VPs. I went down 0.5 size from my TTS (also my US size). If you have wide feet, perhaps you could try them TTS. The pair in the listing are 40 and the length might be too long for you to even pad them.


----------



## bec_h_med

immashoesaddict said:


> no too small , 1/2 size up to full up  you would need 37 - 37.5 at the very least



Ooh, I'm so sad  . I saw the perfect pair of gold python hung ups. Oh well, back to the drawing board. Thank you so much for your time. 
I really wish I could make them work. I was so hopeful as I'm a 36.5 in architeks and a 36 in onemore 35.5-36 in new pigalle. Do you think the 36.5 would stretch, or are they going to be to small lengthwise?


----------



## immashoesaddict

Lizzie8686 said:


> Hello again! I think this was missed. Please help Tia!


 

the listing was actually removed..


----------



## immashoesaddict

bec_h_med said:


> Ooh, I'm so sad  . I saw the perfect pair of gold python hung ups. Oh well, back to the drawing board. Thank you so much for your time.
> I really wish I could make them work. I was so hopeful as I'm a 36.5 in architeks and a 36 in onemore 35.5-36 in new pigalle. Do you think the 36.5 would stretch, or are they going to be to small lengthwise?


 
OH noooo!! Dont worry they do pop up now and then more frequently in your size than mine *sobs*  , unfortunately from my past experience if its reccomended 1/2 - full up , i think 36.5 would be too short in length   even if you could stretch the toe box , there isnt enough length for your feet  & you welcome


----------



## immashoesaddict

mrsMP said:


> oh no!  that's the only size that's left ... thank you though


 
There is a way to make them work though  i've had VP's that are half size too big ...insoles and heel grips are your new bestfriend in situation like this


----------



## immashoesaddict

pixiesparkle said:


> yup!~~ ok it's decided..i will get the 37 ^^ fingers crossed that they fit  thankss so much again


 

YAYAYYAYAYAYYAA you welcome , please let me know how it fits you when they've arrived


----------



## mrsMP

immashoesaddict said:


> There is a way to make them work though  i've had VP's that are half size too big ...insoles and heel grips are your new bestfriend in situation like this


 
Thanks! I will definitely try those!


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ youll need to use both together


----------



## mrsMP

immashoesaddict said:


> ^ youll need to use both together


 
aaaahhhh i'll do anything and everything for CLs


----------



## immashoesaddict

ahahahahhahaha!


----------



## finnz

hello, i never bought CL shoes, and wanna buy Tinazata, a bit confuse with sizing. im Singaporean, my feet lenght is 23.5 centimeter i wore GUESS 6, ALDO 37 so better i take 36 or 36.5? How do they fit? Anyone have them?


----------



## Doll6255

I know the Circus booties are an older style but i've been in  with them since forever! Now i have the opp to actually get them at a good price.
Look at the sizing thread..but didn't find anything 
I was wondering ..how small do they run? im a 9..or a 9.5..so what size should i opt for?

Thanks


----------



## karwood

Doll6255 said:


> I know the Circus booties are an older style but i've been in  with them since forever! Now i have the opp to actually get them at a good price.
> Look at the sizing thread..but didn't find anything
> I was wondering ..how small do they run? im a 9..or a 9.5..so what size should i opt for?
> 
> Thanks




They do run small. I got my Circus booties 1/2 up from my TTS.


----------



## Doll6255

thank you karwood


----------



## yazziestarr

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: *7.5/8*
 Width of feet: *wide *
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
*new VP 37.5 (38 w/ grip), bianca 37.5, simple 38, Horatio sling 38, Ron ron 37.5 josefa 38.5* 

I'm wondering of the Bow Bows that are in the D&S will fit ...they are a 38.5, I dont know when they are from. If they runs small I_ think _I can pull them off. (crossing fingers they run small)

heres the listing

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...93971?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb095a9d3

TIA


----------



## anne.11b

Size: 8.5-9
Width: slim
I'm a 39 in feticha, 39 in NP
Would I fit a 39 Bianca?


----------



## mrsMP

Hi ladies! I don't know where to post this but question on the VPs...

When did the new sizing start? Thanks so much!


----------



## anne.11b

immashoesaddict said:


> woops i meant 38.5  i wear 8 US 38.5 NP but my feet is more average to wide side , i take 38 in the 120 , 38 in 100 pigalle . i would suggest you try to find 38.5   how do you find the fit on your NP is length perfect no left over length etc etc ? dont worry it will pop up again



for me, i find that the length for np (size 39.5) fits nicely lengthwise but the sling comes off, where as 39 looks a tad small but the slings fit nicely.

i found a pigalle 120 thats in a size 38.5. Could these fit?
Remember I do have quite narrow feet... and I thought i concluded that I'd need to go down a full size from NP, though 39 in NP looks a tad small but no sling slipage.
Did that make sense?

also again, Biancas this time!,

Size: 8.5-9
Width: narrow
I'm a 39 in feticha, 39.5 in NP (length is good but need padding to make the sling fit)

Would I fit a 39 Bianca 140? 	or is it similar to the Pigalle 120, should i be looking for a 38-38.5?


----------



## Ayala

Ok ladies, here is another one...what do you all think about an old Clichy 100 for me?

Generally I am a 39 in simples, VPs, flats and a 39.5 in Rolandos and Declics.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

anne.11b said:


> for me, i find that the length for np (size 39.5) fits nicely lengthwise but the sling comes off, where as 39 looks a tad small but the slings fit nicely.
> 
> i found a pigalle 120 thats in a size 38.5. Could these fit?
> Remember I do have quite narrow feet... and I thought i concluded that I'd need to go down a full size from NP, though 39 in NP looks a tad small but no sling slipage.
> Did that make sense?
> 
> also again, Biancas this time!,
> 
> Size: 8.5-9
> Width: narrow
> I'm a 39 in feticha, 39.5 in NP (length is good but need padding to make the sling fit)
> 
> Would I fit a 39 Bianca 140?     or is it similar to the Pigalle 120, should i be looking for a 38-38.5?


 
ah in my opinion if you think the NP 39 wouldve fitter you much better * the toe box does stretch after a while but anyway * the 38.5 pigalle should be fine . The pfer who has my 38.5 lova pigalle wear similar size as you and the 38.5 fits her perfectly 

as for bianca its also half size down so 38.5 also ( you may be able to do the 38 but im not sure if the length will be ok i went down half size for mine and the length is just right )  , i wouldnt suggest 39 because they do stretch ALOT


----------



## immashoesaddict

mrsmp said:


> hi ladies! I don't know where to post this but question on the vps...
> 
> When did the new sizing start? Thanks so much!


 

 2009


----------



## immashoesaddict

Ayala said:


> Ok ladies, here is another one...what do you all think about an old Clichy 100 for me?
> 
> Generally I am a 39 in simples, VPs, flats and a 39.5 in Rolandos and Declics.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


 

hiya ayala ! 
the sizing list says _Clichy 100 TTS for SSR; 1/2 to full size UP for others_


----------



## anne.11b

immashoesaddict said:


> ah in my opinion if you think the NP 39 wouldve fitter you much better * the toe box does stretch after a while but anyway * the 38.5 pigalle should be fine . The pfer who has my 38.5 lova pigalle wear similar size as you and the 38.5 fits her perfectly
> 
> as for bianca its also half size down so 38.5 also ( you may be able to do the 38 but im not sure if the length will be ok i went down half size for mine and the length is just right )  , i wouldnt suggest 39 because they do stretch ALOT



Thanks so much for the advice  immashoesaddict!


----------



## immashoesaddict

you welcome!!! I hope you find them


----------



## CelticLuv

Python Pigalles...do you think I can do them TTS? I wear a 35 in 99% of CL's. I know the guide states 1/2 size down but sometimes for the smaller footed ladies like myself, I can take TTS.

I have a chance to grab a great pair of black Python Pigalles (worn only 2x), size 35 but want to make sure they won't be too big.


----------



## Ayala

immashoesaddict said:


> hiya ayala !
> the sizing list says _Clichy 100 TTS for SSR; 1/2 to full size UP for others_



Sooooo 39.5 or 40?  

Are they basically a declic without a platform?

Ty again!


----------



## CelticLuv

also, how does Miss Clichy run? is it the same as the Alti? thanks!


----------



## JosiePosie

Found these in a 9, and I have never tried on CLs so I was wondering if a 9 would be too big?

 Regular shoe size: 8/8.5 (Aldo and Nine West)
 Width of feet: Average
 Style/Collection: Nappa Pump/Knotted Pump, Fashion Collection (according to Bergdorf Goodman)

 
resources.shopstyle.com/sim/77/f5/77f54a82debbdc31d09971cdfcdc4dbb/christian-louboutin-bergdorf-goodman-pumps-knotted-suede-pump.jpg


Thanks!


----------



## immashoesaddict

JosiePosie said:


> Found these in a 9, and I have never tried on CLs so I was wondering if a 9 would be too big?
> 
>  Regular shoe size: 8/8.5 (Aldo and Nine West)
>  Width of feet: Average
>  Style/Collection: Nappa Pump/Knotted Pump, Fashion Collection (according to Bergdorf Goodman)
> 
> 
> resources.shopstyle.com/sim/77/f5/77f54a82debbdc31d09971cdfcdc4dbb/christian-louboutin-bergdorf-goodman-pumps-knotted-suede-pump.jpg
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 

afaik they toe box is slightly on the narrower side 1/2 size up , if you have narrow feet you may be able to wear TTS. I think we're the same size i would go 38.5 - 39


----------



## immashoesaddict

CelticLuv said:


> Python Pigalles...do you think I can do them TTS? I wear a 35 in 99% of CL's. I know the guide states 1/2 size down but sometimes for the smaller footed ladies like myself, I can take TTS.
> 
> I have a chance to grab a great pair of black Python Pigalles (worn only 2x), size 35 but want to make sure they won't be too big.


 

Celtic i have no idea how miss clichy runs  But as for the python piggy if you REALLY love them there might be a chance you could but youll have to pad a fair bit , i had a TTS piggy 120 , i had to pad them


----------



## immashoesaddict

Ayala said:


> Sooooo 39.5 or 40?
> 
> Are they basically a declic without a platform?
> 
> Ty again!


 
i would go with 39.5


----------



## Ayala

immashoesaddict said:


> i would go with 39.5




Thank you my love!


----------



## immashoesaddict

you welcome


----------



## sophinette007

Hi ladies! Anyone have any informations about the Miss Clichy Sizing. I've just read that the toe box is narrow. What size should I take if  I am a US8, and a 38,5 in most of the CL style (except Bianca= 38 et Rolando=39). For example I am a 38.5 in Alti pumps and New simple. Shoudl I choose a 38.5 or a 39? I am looking for Miss Clichy 140 but just in case, how does the 160 runs?
Please help me. Many Thanks.


----------



## Theren

&#8226; Between and 8.5 and 9
&#8226; Width of feet: Average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have: Sacopines 39.5, Peanut wedges 40, Coquines 40, Delfines 40 (I have long toes)
&#8226; Clou noeuds & Madame Butterfly booties


----------



## **shoelover**

My foot measures 23.2 cms. Studded pigalle's 120 I'm a 35 in nappa leather. I normally wear a 35.5..some 36's depending on style's i.e rolando's. 

I want the Leather 100 pigalle's  

Should I go for size 36 which measures at 9 1/4" 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310261114764&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

35.5 which measures at 9"
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380278499200&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

 I'm not sure as i don't know what year/season these where made. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sophinette007

CelticLuv said:


> also, how does Miss Clichy run? is it the same as the Alti? thanks!


 
I d love to have an answer to this question! There is no informations about Miss Clichy sizing in the whole Forum. Thank you ladies for your help!


----------



## norcalgal

Help with sizing, please, for Georgineta (leather).  

I am looking to purchase for my daughter (for Christmas).  Last year, I bought the Iowa in black patent in 37.5 and it was a perfect fit.
Her foot is a medium width. She wears a 7 in most other brands.

Would a 37.5 be my best bet?

Thank you!


----------



## immashoesaddict

iowa is actually half size up from tts so i would assume her tts is 37 , i have no idea the sizing on the geogineta


----------



## **shoelover**

**shoelover** said:


> My foot measures 23.2 cms. Studded pigalle's 120 I'm a 35 in nappa leather. I normally wear a 35.5..some 36's depending on style's i.e rolando's.
> 
> I want the Leather 100 pigalle's
> 
> Should I go for size 36 which measures at 9 1/4"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310261114764&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 35.5 which measures at 9"
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380278499200&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> I'm not sure as i don't know what year/season these where made. Thank you in advance.



think my post got missed. thank you.


----------



## immashoesaddict

**shoelover** said:


> think my post got missed. thank you.


 
i would go with the same size you took for the 120 , 36 will be FAR too big  i take 38 in both 100 and 120 pigalle , probably could squeeze into 37.5 for pigalle 120 but itll crush my toe . my tts is 38.5


----------



## Theren

Imma.. any info would be devine!


Theren said:


>  Between and 8.5 and 9
>  Width of feet: Average
>  What CLs you already have: Sacopines 39.5, Peanut wedges 40, Coquines 40, Delfines 40 (I have long toes)
>  Clou noeuds & Madame Butterfly booties


----------



## immashoesaddict

sorry theren ! i mustve missed it  

Cloud neouds 1/2 size up at least its quiet narrow  40 ( youre after the 150 heel height right ? )
MBB - TTS or half down if you have smaller ankle and narrow feet ( i would rec TTS for mbb since you have long toes ) 39.5


----------



## immashoesaddict

sophinette007 said:


> Hi ladies! Anyone have any informations about the Miss Clichy Sizing. I've just read that the toe box is narrow. What size should I take if  I am a US8, and a 38,5 in most of the CL style (except Bianca= 38 et Rolando=39). For example I am a 38.5 in Alti pumps and New simple. Shoudl I choose a 38.5 or a 39? I am looking for Miss Clichy 140 but just in case, how does the 160 runs?
> Please help me. Many Thanks.


 

Hiii , according to popsicool half size up from tts   , i think were the same size i take 38 bianca 39 rolandos , i suggest you get 39 for miss clichy


----------



## Theren

immashoesaddict said:


> sorry theren ! i mustve missed it
> 
> Cloud neouds 1/2 size up at least its quiet narrow 40 ( youre after the 150 heel height right ? )
> MBB - TTS or half down if you have smaller ankle and narrow feet ( i would rec TTS for mbb since you have long toes ) 39.5


 I didnt realize there was anything smaller than the 150s.. makes me a bit nervous as I just mastered the 100s.


----------



## sophinette007

Many many thank!!!!!! You have helped me a lot! 



immashoesaddict said:


> Hiii , according to popsicool half size up from tts  , i think were the same size i take 38 bianca 39 rolandos , i suggest you get 39 for miss clichy


----------



## immashoesaddict

Theren said:


> I didnt realize there was anything smaller than the 150s.. makes me a bit nervous as I just mastered the 100s.


 
aww the MBB is 150 , cloud neoud comes in two version with and without platform , without platform is 120 and 150 is the one with the platform


----------



## immashoesaddict

sophinette007 said:


> Many many thank!!!!!! You have helped me a lot!


 
welcome


----------



## vuittonamour

hi everyone, i am trying to figure out my sizing for titi. i did order a pair this year in black patent that turned out to be half a size too big for me, they were size 36.5. does anyone have any idea if the straw titis may fit any tighter? these are also 36.5 but i'm afraid to buy them. here's my shoe sizing:

i'm a 36.5 in fall 2009 patent feticha, but i have a pair of kid feticha in a 36 that fit me well. 
new sizing kid VP - 36
lady lynch - 36
bianca - 36
older sizing yoyos - 36.5
patent so private - 36.5

help?


----------



## sophinette007

HI again, another sizing question ladies about the DECLIC 140. I am ready to confirm a SO. As I can't send back the shoes if they don't fit, I ask you some advices in order to avoid sizing mistake 
 The Store is far away and I can't try the shoes before doing the special order. I know my size in DECLIC 120 which is 39. In the 120 I find the toe box to be narrow like the Rolando. I am a US SIze 8, 38,5 in most of Louboutin (except Bianca=38 et Rolando=39).for example in the patent alti pumps 140 I am a size 38.5 and a size 39 in Decollete with heel grip (I can do a 38,5 in lenth but the toe box is medieval torture in this size) Please help me again! I need your shoe wisdom 
Is the Declic 140 sizing like Rolando?
I  hesitate between a 38.5 or a 39 for Declic 140. It is narrower than the 120 or bigger?


----------



## immashoesaddict

sophinette007 said:


> HI again, another sizing question ladies about the DECLIC 140. I am ready to confirm a SO. As I can't send back the shoes if they don't fit, I ask you some advices in order to avoid sizing mistake
> The Store is far away and I can't try the shoes before doing the special order. I know my size in DECLIC 120 which is 39. In the 120 I find the toe box to be narrow like the Rolando. I am a US SIze 8, 38,5 in most of Louboutin (except Bianca=38 et Rolando=39).for example in the patent alti pumps 140 I am a size 38.5 and a size 39 in Decollete with heel grip (I can do a 38,5 in lenth but the toe box is medieval torture in this size) Please help me again! I need your shoe wisdom
> Is the Declic 140 sizing like Rolando?
> I  hesitate between a 38.5 or a 39 for Declic 140. It is narrower than the 120 or bigger?


 
This is from the list : _Declic 120 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP for others
Declic 140 1/2 size DOWN from Declic 120 size _

Since we both take 39 for the 120  and the sizing says to go down half size , you'll need 38.5 for 140


----------



## Nieners

I need help asap! They popped up somewhere  
What I want to know is.. what size should I take when it comes to Leopard pony LC's. 
I'm a 38.5 in the old VP sizing, 39.5 in patent decolletes. Please help me


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Hi ladies! I am trying to figure out my true Louboutin size.
Here is my info, thanks in advance for your help! 

*&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: *38 or 39 Aldo
*&#8226; Width of feet:* Wide
*&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: *Alti 160 = 38


----------



## Theren

immashoesaddict said:


> aww the MBB is 150 , cloud neoud comes in two version with and without platform , without platform is 120 and 150 is the one with the platform



Well I guess we will find out if I can handle them soon enough lol!


----------



## CelticLuv

How do the Ariella Talon ankle boots run? are they TTS or half size up?
also, is the Miss Clichy half size up for smaller sizes? I read that they run small but I wasn't sure for smaller sizes. I generally take a 35 however in Alti calf I have to do a 35.5.
thanks!!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ i would say half a size up at least for ariella talons. mine are a 37.5 bought in fall 2008, and they were half a size up from my 2008 NPs.


----------



## jenayb

I am so ashamed that I don't know this, but I need help with old vs new VP sizing. :shame:

I take a 38 in new VP sizing; can I make a 39 in old VP work...???


----------



## carrera993

Hi All! I'm trying to decide whether to keep a pair of Ron Rons that I JUST bought. My first pair of CLs!!!
Someone suggested I try this thread -- sorry about repeats, this is all new to me! (see my post *Ron Ron 100s ready to return to store... Am I making a mistake?*)

Here's my story...

I'm a US size 9 average width. 
CL simple pump 85mm size 39.5. A 40 in sp85 is too large (I could put the tip of my finger in the back of the shoe). As the SA put it "they look like I'm a child playing with my mother's shoes." 
The Ron Rons in question are 100mm size 39.5. They're snug through the width, and as far as I can tell I have about a pinky finger width in length between toes and the tip of the shoe.

The store I bought them at has only a 41 left and they're way too large.  No 40s in stock anywhere in my city so I can't try on to judge size with or w/o padding, or whether I'll have horrible heel slippage. As someone put it "heel slippage is a real mofo." I believe them.

I realize that a 100mm shoe won't feel like slippers. But, I'm new to CL and [clearly!] worried about sizing. 


With 10 more days to decide before the return deadline expires...
*Should I,*

keep the 39.5 and have them professionally stretched? Does stretching the width make the shoes feel all-around roomier?
size up to a 40 in the Ron Ron IF they arrive in the next shipment? *A big IF *because the store doesn't know what stock they'll be getting. ugh.
OR, return the shoes and move on to a New Simple, or a Simple 100 (both of which I also love)?
*To you Ron Ron owners:*
What has been your experience with this shoe?  


*For those of you who have the Ron Ron and New Simple or Simple 100:*
Now that your shoes are broken in, which ones do you find most comfortable?

Thanks so much for all your help and advice and personal insight! 
The CL Newbie


----------



## jenayb

^^ You already have a thread on this and numerous members have responded with opinions. No need to duplicate post.


----------



## carrera993

Sorry jenaywins--you're right. Posting is new to me and someone suggested I try the sizing form, so here I am. 

I'm obviously nervous about my purchase, and seeking more advice sounded like a good idea. 

Turns out finding the "right" fit in CLs is pretty close to rocket science. Many thanks .  :shame:


----------



## CelticLuv

I'm still not sure on Miss Clichy sizing in calf leather. I know Soph made a post and was answered with a half size up.
I realize that Miss Clichy is Clichy with a concealed platform and Alti is made with the Declic (platform exposed).

My debate is that I love the Alti, bought them TTS from Outnet sale. Sadly I had to return them b/c the insole length was too small, smaller than a normal 35 that I wear. Miss Clichy is the close cousin to that style so I'd love to get it. 
I own Clichy 100 in Nude Patent in 35. I'm looking for Miss Clichy in black kid leather. Would I still take a 35 like I do in the Clichy 100 or b/c it's a 140 w/platform, should I take a 35.5, half size up? I keep asking SA's to measure the inner insole length of both 35 and 35.5 but of course they're too busy or don't care to (knowing which size has a 9" insole would help answer my question).

what do you ladies think? in kid leather, is Miss Clichy 140 the same size as my Clichy 100 patent or should I be half size up like I am in the Alti kid leather?

thank you much!!!!


----------



## jenayb

carrera993 said:


> Sorry jenaywins--you're right. Posting is new to me and someone suggested I try the sizing form, so here I am.
> 
> I'm obviously nervous about my purchase, and seeking more advice sounded like a good idea.
> 
> Turns out finding the "right" fit in CLs is pretty close to rocket science. Many thanks . :shame:


 
Don't be nervous. I'm sure that with some practice and diligence your 100mm Ron Rons will be like second nature to you. 

Like I said, the gals have given great advice in your thread so at least you have somewhere to start!


----------



## lovetoshop390

What size would I be in Christian Louboutin Yolanda Spikes?

I am 38.5 bianca
39 in declic 120
39 lillians 
39 rolando 

Thanks!


----------



## victorialee13

Please help!

I am a size 39 in Yolanda, 39.5 in Rolando...

What would I be in Feticha? I know the sizing says TTS to 1/2 size up but what is my best bet? I have normal to narrow feet. 39 or 39.5?

TIA!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

jenaywins said:


> I am so ashamed that I don't know this, but I need help with old vs new VP sizing. :shame:
> 
> I take a 38 in new VP sizing; can I make a 39 in old VP work...???


 
Jenay the two VP's you purchased were 38.5 right ?they are both old sizing and were too big already IMO you'd be swimming in 39


----------



## immashoesaddict

CelticLuv said:


> How do the Ariella Talon ankle boots run? are they TTS or half size up?
> also, is the Miss Clichy half size up for smaller sizes? I read that they run small but I wasn't sure for smaller sizes. I generally take a 35 however in Alti calf I have to do a 35.5.
> thanks!!


 
i would go half size up to full up


----------



## immashoesaddict

carrera993 said:


> Hi All! I'm trying to decide whether to keep a pair of Ron Rons that I JUST bought. My first pair of CLs!!!
> Someone suggested I try this thread -- sorry about repeats, this is all new to me! (see my post *Ron Ron 100s ready to return to store... Am I making a mistake?*)
> 
> Here's my story...
> 
> I'm a US size 9 average width.
> CL simple pump 85mm size 39.5. A 40 in sp85 is too large (I could put the tip of my finger in the back of the shoe). As the SA put it "they look like I'm a child playing with my mother's shoes."
> The Ron Rons in question are 100mm size 39.5. They're snug through the width, and as far as I can tell I have about a pinky finger width in length between toes and the tip of the shoe.
> 
> The store I bought them at has only a 41 left and they're way too large.  No 40s in stock anywhere in my city so I can't try on to judge size with or w/o padding, or whether I'll have horrible heel slippage. As someone put it "heel slippage is a real mofo." I believe them.
> 
> I realize that a 100mm shoe won't feel like slippers. But, I'm new to CL and [clearly!] worried about sizing.
> 
> 
> With 10 more days to decide before the return deadline expires...
> 
> *Should I,*
> 
> keep the 39.5 and have them professionally stretched? Does stretching the width make the shoes feel all-around roomier?
> size up to a 40 in the Ron Ron IF they arrive in the next shipment? *A big IF *because the store doesn't know what stock they'll be getting. ugh.
> OR, return the shoes and move on to a New Simple, or a Simple 100 (both of which I also love)?
> *To you Ron Ron owners:*
> What has been your experience with this shoe?
> 
> 
> *For those of you who have the Ron Ron and New Simple or Simple 100:*
> Now that your shoes are broken in, which ones do you find most comfortable?
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help and advice and personal insight!
> The CL Newbie


 

HI!!!  ron ron has always be comfy and please note that all shoe NEEDS TO BE BROKEN IN before they get really comfy. Is the length ok ? As long as your toes aren't suffocating i think the size is perfect . I take both 38.5 in ron ron AND simples 85. Even iof you get 40 and roomier , keep in mind they WILL stretch and may end up being far too big for you  . 

As for comfort , what one person find comfortable may not be for another its all about trial and error . 

ron rons are TTS and judging from the info you've given me the size you bought should be fine


----------



## immashoesaddict

lovetoshop390 said:


> What size would I be in Christian Louboutin Yolanda Spikes?
> 
> I am 38.5 bianca
> 39 in declic 120
> 39 lillians
> 39 rolando
> 
> Thanks!


 
i believe bella bought her yolanda spike TTS


----------



## immashoesaddict

CelticLuv said:


> I'm still not sure on Miss Clichy sizing in calf leather. I know Soph made a post and was answered with a half size up.
> I realize that Miss Clichy is Clichy with a concealed platform and Alti is made with the Declic (platform exposed).
> 
> My debate is that I love the Alti, bought them TTS from Outnet sale. Sadly I had to return them b/c the insole length was too small, smaller than a normal 35 that I wear. Miss Clichy is the close cousin to that style so I'd love to get it.
> I own Clichy 100 in Nude Patent in 35. I'm looking for Miss Clichy in black kid leather. Would I still take a 35 like I do in the Clichy 100 or b/c it's a 140 w/platform, should I take a 35.5, half size up? I keep asking SA's to measure the inner insole length of both 35 and 35.5 but of course they're too busy or don't care to (knowing which size has a 9" insole would help answer my question).
> 
> what do you ladies think? in kid leather, is Miss Clichy 140 the same size as my Clichy 100 patent or should I be half size up like I am in the Alti kid leather?
> 
> thank you much!!!!


 
I think each styles runs differently ( Declic vs altis ) and depending on heel height and so on .

answering your Q , for me i prefer clichy 100 / 120 , im not really in love with the 140 *yet* 
judging from popsicool's experience its 1/2 up so 35.5 for you


----------



## fiercekittykat

Hi everyone!
i am new here and this is my first post. was wondering if any of you could give me (a size *43 ITALIAN / 12 US / 10 UK *) any tips which size of CL that would be suitable for me?

recently i bought from net-a-porter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and *although its size 42* it fits me just fine (as most open toed sandals that i've owned jimmy choo etc)

now i would like really to own a "proper" CL pumps but preferably not the _120mm/12cm/4,5 inches_ and above version. but more the _100mm/10cm/4inches_ *below*

could anyone give me some advice? thanks

OH and do CL does special order in my size : 43 italian? does any of you done that?
much appreciated if you could give me some tips


----------



## CelticLuv

Are City Platforms TTS? thank you!


----------



## Tiffy24

Hello. I am a 40 in Hyper Prive and Declic, what size would I be in Rolando?


----------



## anne.11b

Hi all,
size 8.5-9. narrow width
39.5 in NP, 38.5 Pigalle 120, 39 Fetitcha

What would I be in Paquita?


----------



## sophinette007

Question about Pigalle 
I 've read that I should size down 0.5 to a whole size.
I am a 8US, 38,5 in most CL style(except Bianca 38 and rolando 39). I do hesitate between size 38 and size 37.5. But I must confess I am very afraid of the size 37,5 to be too narrow and become medieval torture. What would you pick? Since I can't try the shoe before....I would pick a 38( like Bianca which runs large).Correct or not?


----------



## carrera993

jenaywins said:


> Don't be nervous. I'm sure that with some practice and diligence your 100mm Ron Rons will be like second nature to you.
> 
> Like I said, the gals have given great advice in your thread so at least you have somewhere to start!


 

Being a CL virgin , I am having some post-purchase and performance anxiety for sure! 

Thanks again for suggestions and patience!


----------



## NANI1972

I am a size 6.5 U.S., my feet are average width. 
CLs I own: Eel AD 37, Biancas Patent 36.5 and Kid 36, Yolanda Spikes 36.5, Maggie 36.5, Multi damas Griess 37 with heel slippage. Which size should I get in Patent Clichy (new) 36.5 or 37? TIA!


----------



## carrera993

immashoesaddict said:


> HI!!! ron ron has always be comfy and please note that all shoe NEEDS TO BE BROKEN IN before they get really comfy. Is the length ok ? As long as your toes aren't suffocating i think the size is perfect . I take both 38.5 in ron ron AND simples 85. Even iof you get 40 and roomier , keep in mind they WILL stretch and may end up being far too big for you  .
> 
> As for comfort , what one person find comfortable may not be for another its all about trial and error .
> 
> ron rons are TTS and judging from the info you've given me the size you bought should be fine


 

Hi! 
The length is ok (I have a finger width at the tip of my toe) and have checked sole measurement vs. foot measurement so I do have space.

Since I don't want them to fly off once stretched, I will stick to what I have, which is a 1/2 size up from TTS and see what happens.  As someone pointed out, I need to stretch out the toe and then deal with my real issue: the pitch of the shoe.

I really really really do love them and now that I have them don't want to give them back. [sigh]


----------



## mrsMP

Hi ladies!

I'm a TTS 36 and here's what I have so far:

Bianca - 35.5
New Simples - 36 (perfect size)
Insectika - 36.5 (a little big - I should've gone with a 36)
** I have wide feet **

Will a 37 Decollete be too big for me?   

Thank you!


----------



## vuittonamour

anyone know how decocolico fits? i am a 36 in kid feticha, 36.5 in older sizing yoyos...do i need a 36 or a 36.5?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Hi ladies! I am trying to figure out my true Louboutin size.
> Here is my info, thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> * Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: *38 or 39 Aldo
> * Width of feet:* Wide
> * What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: *Alti 160 = 38



Anyone?


----------



## CelticLuv

Black kid leather Alti 140, size 36, do you think I could make it work?
I'm generally a 35, I had previously bought the Alti in 35 but it was way too small, the insole length was 8.75" as opposed to a 9" which my 35's are.
Size 35.5 would probably be ideal but I cannot find it anywhere! 
For more reference, I have a size 35.5 Alti in PATENT (not sure if the material makes a difference), that insole is 9" and I have to use a toe pad to prevent heel slippage and my toes from being crushed. Fits great but the material is patent as opposed to kid.

There is a size 36 in kid on the bay but I'm not sure if that would be too big for me.
Thoughts? Please help, I absolutely LOVE the Alti style and cannot find them in 35.5!


----------



## CelticLuv

^ the 36 Alti kid has a 9 1/8" insole.


----------



## tampura

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm a TTS 36 and here's what I have so far:
> 
> Bianca - 35.5
> New Simples - 36 (perfect size)
> Insectika - 36.5 (a little big - I should've gone with a 36)
> ** I have wide feet **
> 
> Will a 37 Decollete be too big for me?
> 
> Thank you!


 
Hello!  I have a pair of patent Decolletes (love!!).  For reference, I went a half size up from my average-width TTS 37, and after a long and not-so-pleasant break in period (I swear I thought I got them in the wrong size), and a thick pair of socks for stretching, they fit perfectly now.  

The toe box is very narrow on these beautiful shoes, so I think a size 37 would be good for you, but you will likely need some heel grips and/or other padding after they have stretched to your foot width.  

I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## sophinette007

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Anyone?


Hi hollywood! I think we are the same size! I have a black satin alti pumps 160 in 38. They are a bit narrow in the toe box but as you i am a 8us size. My average size in christian louboutin is a 38,5.most of the time i just need to size up 0,5 from my 8us tts. I wear a 38,5 in decollete, clichy, new simple,declic 140 alti pumps 140 and Elisa. Execptions:bianca i need a 38 and rolando i need a 39 and simple a 39. I hope this have helped you.


----------



## vuittonamour

hey ladies, this isn't really a sizing question but i am not sure where it would go. maybe one of you experts would know? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...61555?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item483cdcff53

this particular shoe...are these the laminito leather? it says "patent" leather and laminated leather, so i am confused after googling those terms. they look more like a raw leather to me than patent...

TIA.


----------



## vuittonamour

I guess that question belongs in the help identify this style thread...oops. Sorry I was in a hurry to post!


----------



## jeNYC

Hi Ladies, I have 

Studded VPS - 8 with heel grips
Bianca - 8 with heel grips
Ron Rons - 8 without heel grips
Decollete - 8.5, eventually need heel grips
Declic - 8.5 with heel grips
YouYou- 8.5 with heel grips

I want to know if I would fit a size 8 in

1) the regular CL gold ballerinas
2) the gold grafitti ballerinas

or do I need a half a size up for either one?  I just don't have CL flats and I'm not if they are generally smaller than heels!  Thanks!


----------



## vuittonamour

okay NOW i am asking sizing advice. i think these are an older style pigalle 100 (although they look a bit higher than that) in laminato leather...would a 36.5 fit me? i had some black glitters last year (but returned) in a size 36 and they were a little tight but would have fit with some stretching. i'm pretty consistent now between a 36 and 36.5 for new sizing CLs, but i am wondering if these being an older style i might need a 37. my other shoes are as follows:

kid feticha: 36
older laminato yoyo 100: 36.5
new you you 100: 36
new patent ron ron: 36
patent so private: 36.5
patent lady claude: 36.5
patent bianca: 36

TIA!


----------



## bfali

Hi guys, can someone please advise me on sizing for the LOVE pumps??
Here's my info

Rolando: 41
YoYos: 41
Feticia: 40
Simples (this season): 40
Bianca: 39.5
Basically everything this season has been a 40 for me (except bianca)...

What do you guys think?  I don't know if the love pumps are old sizing or not?  I did a search and couldn't find anything?!


----------



## inch

Hi ladies !

Im after a pair of Carino Plato Espradrilles and am unsure what size i would be.

I have the following CLs:-

Yolando 34
Buchon Slingbacks 35
Bianca Slingbacks 34.5
Hyper Prive 34
Elisa 34

What size do you guys think i should get? Would a 35 fit?

Thanks !


----------



## tampura

bfali said:


> Hi guys, can someone please advise me on sizing for the LOVE pumps??
> Here's my info
> 
> Rolando: 41
> YoYos: 41
> Feticia: 40
> Simples (this season): 40
> Bianca: 39.5
> Basically everything this season has been a 40 for me (except bianca)...
> 
> What do you guys think? I don't know if the love pumps are old sizing or not? I did a search and couldn't find anything?!


 
Hi!  Are you looking at suede love pumps (like the ones that were just on the Outnet sale) or patent or another material?  

If you are thinking of suede, they run pretty TTS, and I would recommend taking your true US size.  
I believe the patent runs a bit smaller, and wont stretch as much as suede, so a half size up from your TTS may be best.  

I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## meyan

Hi there! Very clueless with CL sizing. Planning to buy Simples 100.

I usually wear a size 8 in almost everything. I was wondering how much I should size up on these CLs? Thanks!


----------



## creditcardfire

Does anyone have any advice on the Catchouli? It's reminiscent of the Paquita that I am still looking for in a size 42. I have 4 pairs of CL's (my first ones) on the way and only 1 in hand - the Paquita in size 40 which was WAY too small. Lengthwise it was *just* OK, but width wise, there's no way. 

So I'm going to say my Paquita size is 42 - I have average length (about US size 9 - really, my non-CL shoes are all around size 9-10) but annoyingly, freakishly wide feet. At this point I am seriously considering getting the custom last done in Paris, but will wait for the pairs I am waiting on to arrive and decide if I can make a 41.5/42 work for me in most styles.

Advice on the Catchouli would be nice as would comment on flannel as a material - is there any stretch to it? Am looking at the Bianca AND the Greissimo in grey flannel and just wondering...


----------



## seeminglysweet

Hi guys, still working on getting my first pair. 

&#8226; US size 9 (Nine West, Jessica Simpson) 40/10 (Aldo)
&#8226; Average width 
&#8226; 40 in patent Decollete was too tight in toe box; same with VP but not unbearable like Decollete.
&#8226; Im looking at two pair - Black patent *Pigalle 120* and 2009 black patent *Rolando* 120

TIA!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Hi Ladies! I'm a size 38 in Alti 160 and Simple 85.

Would I be able to fit into a size 38 in Nude Bianca?


----------



## BellaShoes

Does anyone have the insole measurement on the *MADAME BUTTERFLY BOOTY 39.5*?

TIA!


----------



## myminimee

hi ladies! i need sizing advice on the bibafrou... pls see attached ebay link.. i am looking for wedding shoes and i really hope these would fit... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0064996&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_600wt_922
i am a 38 in AD, 37.5 in new simples, 38 in alta perla, 38 in decocolico... 

non-designer brands- i'm a true 7.5, dior - 37.5 -38. seller says she's a 7-7.5 and bibafrou in 36 was perfect for her. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## vixen894

Hi, I am a US 7 (7.5 if narrow, or in slingbacks) and usually I am a 38 in all my Louboutins, I was able to pull of a 38.5 in the Scarpe heels. 

I don't know the style name but I am curious if you think these size 39 espadrilles will fit?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290488675638&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## MissLinn

Hi,

I am usually a US size 7 (sometimes 7.5 if the shoe runs small). In designer brands like Jimmy Choo, Balenciaga, Dior, Gucci, etc I usually wear a 37-37.5. The only Louboutins I have so far are the patent Rolandos in 38, which fit me almost perfectly (just a little bit big). What size would you recommend for the Annees Folles and patent Bananas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MissPrivé

I really want the new black Maggies from the fall collection. I think i should order a size 35.5 but i'm not sure. What would you recommend?

I have really narrow feet. Here are some of my sizes:

Bianca 35.5
Pigalle 120 35.5
Clou Noeud 36
Simple 100 36
Open Clic 36.5
YouYou 100 36

TIA!!


----------



## tampura

MissLinn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am usually a US size 7 (sometimes 7.5 if the shoe runs small). In designer brands like Jimmy Choo, Balenciaga, Dior, Gucci, etc I usually wear a 37-37.5. The only Louboutins I have so far are the patent Rolandos in 38, which fit me almost perfectly (just a little bit big). What size would you recommend for the Annees Folles and patent Bananas? Thanks in advance!


 
Hi *MissLinn*.  Sounds like we have the same size feet!  

I took my Annees Folles in a 37.  I get a teeny bit of heel slippage, but the toe box is pretty tight and the material is very stiff (i.e. isn't stretching much), so I would stick with a TTS 37 if I were you.

I haven't tried on any banana's, so I'm not much help there, but the first page of this thread says they run big, so you should size down to a 36.5 or even a 36.

I hope that helps a bit!


----------



## BellaShoes

*MissLinn*... always bear in mind the Annees Folles have a very narrow toe box and as *tampura* said, very stiff.

I took a .5 size down to a 38.5 in the Banana's from my TTS CL 39.


----------



## bgem

Hi there!!!

I am a true 40 in CL. 39.5 in Lady Peep, 39.5 in Bianca, 40 in Quepi Reci.

What size would I be in Cathedrale?

Thank You!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Hi,
I am a US size 8 and a 38 in most CLs such as Ron Rons, Miss Boxe. So, I was wondering, would there be anyway I can make a 39.5 in the Mamimo Rete Black with mesh shoe bootie work?
Thanks!


----------



## funinthesun80

good morning! i've been purchasing very prives in a 39 which on me fit pretty tight in the toe area. i have wider feet. my hope is that they will stretch out and the result will be a perfect fitting shoe that won't cause my heel to slip or my toes to fall off. but after wearing them for 10 minutes- the pain begins. my poor toes are so squished that they almost go numb! i''ve tried wearing them around the house with thick socks but they don't seem to have stretched. i sold my size 40 VP's due to heel slippage. do you think i will ever find comfort in a 39 or should i look at 39.5's?
thanks!


----------



## CelticLuv

Alta Ariella boots, leather. I found a pair that has mismatched sizes. One shoe is a 35.5, the other is 35.
I generally wear 35 in most styles. Do you think I can make these work?
I know the reference says half size up for these but is that still true for smaller sizes?
Thanks!


----------



## mioumiou

Hi!

I would like to have information on LADY DERBY (fall- winter 2010-2011). How do they run?http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod103030007&parentId=cat5130731&masterId=cat000199&index=91&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

Here are my sizes
In very deprive: 38.5
Armadillo: 38.5
Pigalle 100: 39
Declic 120: 40

Fine feet: purposes, length: 25.2 cms (9,92125984 pouce)

Thank you very much


----------



## vuittonamour

CelticLuv said:


> Alta Ariella boots, leather. I found a pair that has mismatched sizes. One shoe is a 35.5, the other is 35.
> I generally wear 35 in most styles. Do you think I can make these work?
> I know the reference says half size up for these but is that still true for smaller sizes?
> Thanks!


 
i have these in suede and newer sizing i generally wear a 36-36.5, but in these which were from a couple seasons ago i have in a 37.5. i really think you'd be safer sizing up. i can't vouch for the "smaller sizes" -- but in US sizing i almost always wear a 6 and occassionally a 36.5


----------



## CelticLuv

Thanks Vuittonamour!


----------



## immashoesaddict

funinthesun80 said:


> good morning! i've been purchasing very prives in a 39 which on me fit pretty tight in the toe area. i have wider feet. my hope is that they will stretch out and the result will be a perfect fitting shoe that won't cause my heel to slip or my toes to fall off. but after wearing them for 10 minutes- the pain begins. my poor toes are so squished that they almost go numb! i''ve tried wearing them around the house with thick socks but they don't seem to have stretched. i sold my size 40 VP's due to heel slippage. do you think i will ever find comfort in a 39 or should i look at 39.5's?
> thanks!




if the length is perfect , it could be due to the fact you have WIDE feet imho. I think its best you go up half size to 39.5 and use heel grip / insole rather than tormenting your toes cos it shouldnt be killing your toes within 10 mins ( This happenedd with a VP of mine that was half size too small , no matter what it just HURTS my toes )


----------



## immashoesaddict

maggiesze1 said:


> Hi,
> I am a US size 8 and a 38 in most CLs such as Ron Rons, Miss Boxe. So, I was wondering, would there be anyway I can make a 39.5 in the Mamimo Rete Black with mesh shoe bootie work?
> Thanks!




i think it'd be half size - full size  too big


----------



## immashoesaddict

MissPrivé;16972321 said:
			
		

> I really want the new black Maggies from the fall collection. I think i should order a size 35.5 but i'm not sure. What would you recommend?
> 
> I have really narrow feet. Here are some of my sizes:
> 
> Bianca 35.5
> Pigalle 120 35.5
> Clou Noeud 36
> Simple 100 36
> Open Clic 36.5
> YouYou 100 36
> 
> TIA!!



judging from karwoods post they are TTS , id go with 36


----------



## MissPrivé

Thank you so much! Are you sure? Because i have heel slippage in a 36 (old VPs) and i regret not taking a 35 in biancas... Thank you so much!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

MissPrivé;16987410 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much! Are you sure? Because i have heel slippage in a 36 (old VPs) and i regret not taking a 35 in biancas... Thank you so much!!


HMMMM So is the 35.5 loose? i would just go half up from which ever size of bianca you find more better fit? I take 38 for the bianca and 38.5 old VP / simples etc and i took 38 in the old maggie and from karwoods post she said TTS for my case its the simples / old VP sizing which is TTS for me ( 38.5) its SOO confusing isnt it


----------



## immashoesaddict

Tiffy24 said:


> Hello. I am a 40 in Hyper Prive and Declic, what size would I be in Rolando?




 i would say 40 also , for me i went half up for declic and rolando from TTS and they are both the same size


----------



## immashoesaddict

carrera993 said:


> Hi!
> The length is ok (I have a finger width at the tip of my toe) and have checked sole measurement vs. foot measurement so I do have space.
> 
> Since I don't want them to fly off once stretched, I will stick to what I have, which is a 1/2 size up from TTS and see what happens.  As someone pointed out, I need to stretch out the toe and then deal with my real issue: the pitch of the shoe.
> 
> I really really really do love them and now that I have them don't want to give them back. [sigh]




 yay soo glad you kept them  i would sock trick the front half , borrow ze bf's sport socks  hehehe and if you have issues with the back flying off or any heel slippage i would reccomend putting a heel grip on it  let me know how you go


----------



## immashoesaddict

sophinette007 said:


> Question about Pigalle
> I 've read that I should size down 0.5 to a whole size.
> I am a 8US, 38,5 in most CL style(except Bianca 38 and rolando 39). I do hesitate between size 38 and size 37.5. But I must confess I am very afraid of the size 37,5 to be too narrow and become medieval torture. What would you pick? Since I can't try the shoe before....I would pick a 38( like Bianca which runs large).Correct or not?



Which height is this ? the pigalle 120 and 100 i took 38 probably could do 37.5 with the 120 but it might be tad norrow for my toes  Since we're both the same size i'd go 38 unless you have REALLY narrow feet 37.5


----------



## MissPrivé

It really is confusing!! But thank you so much for helping me! My biancas (patent 35.5) fitted perfectly when they arrived but now the stretching started and they start to feel a bit loose. But i guess the 35 would be REALLY thight in the beginning... I have glitter VPs in a size 36 and they're loose i can't wear them without padding. But my simples and YouYous in a size 36 fit perfectly!! And i forgot to mention that i have really narrow feet. I really don't have a clue which size to get with the maggies...


----------



## immashoesaddict

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm a TTS 36 and here's what I have so far:
> 
> Bianca - 35.5
> New Simples - 36 (perfect size)
> Insectika - 36.5 (a little big - I should've gone with a 36)
> ** I have wide feet **
> 
> Will a 37 Decollete be too big for me?
> 
> Thank you!




I would say half size too big im sure you can insole and heel grip it though


----------



## sophinette007

Hi, we are the same size. Bianca/Bibi runs large, 0,5 size larger most of the times or TTS. I have a Suede Bibi in size 37,5 and it is ok(a little narrow in the toe box) , size 38 in Kid Bianca is the best for me but my patent Bianca in size 38.5 was too big for me, I was obliged to sell it. You can try 38 or 37,5 that's depend if your feet have an average wide or not.



HOLLYWOOD said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm a size 38 in Alti 160 and Simple 85.
> 
> Would I be able to fit into a size 38 in Nude Bianca?


----------



## immashoesaddict

seeminglysweet said:


> Hi guys, still working on getting my first pair.
> 
>  US size 9 (Nine West, Jessica Simpson) 40/10 (Aldo)
>  Average width
>  40 in patent Decollete was too tight in toe box; same with VP but not unbearable like Decollete.
>  Im looking at two pair - Black patent *Pigalle 120* and 2009 black patent *Rolando* 120
> 
> TIA!




Pigalle 120 - 39 - 39.5 ( i think - my vp size is 38.5 , decollete 39  1/2 up from vp size pigalle 120 38 possibly 37.5- i have never personally tried squeezing into 37.5 yet hehehe  )

Rolando is the same size as your decollete 1/2 up from TTS ( VP size )


----------



## immashoesaddict

meyan said:


> Hi there! Very clueless with CL sizing. Planning to buy Simples 100.
> 
> I usually wear a size 8 in almost everything. I was wondering how much I should size up on these CLs? Thanks!



simples 100 TTS , i wear US 8 - 8.5 but more of 8 took 38.5 in the simples


----------



## immashoesaddict

MissPrivé;16987487 said:
			
		

> It really is confusing!! But thank you so much for helping me! My biancas (patent 35.5) fitted perfectly when they arrived but now the stretching started and they start to feel a bit loose. But i guess the 35 would be REALLY thight in the beginning... I have glitter VPs in a size 36 and they're loose i can't wear them without padding. But my simples and YouYous in a size 36 fit perfectly!! And i forgot to mention that i have really narrow feet. I really don't have a clue which size to get with the maggies...




Ok lets say you need 35 in bianca , 35.5 in VP ( since 36 is loose ) and for the you you i went half up for them TTs murdered my feet EEP , for simples i went TTS though. I'm going to take a stab and say you need 35.5 in this case for the maggie since you have super narrow feet ...ignore my previous post


----------



## immashoesaddict

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm a size 38 in Alti 160 and Simple 85.
> 
> Would I be able to fit into a size 38 in Nude Bianca?



i think its tad too big ? i went half size down from my simples size for the bianca . i have a TTS also i had to pad them and they havent stretched yet , so idk how wearable they are once stretched


----------



## MissPrivé

Ok great i feel better now...  Thank you so much!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

yay! let me know how it goes when you get them , id like to know for future sizing refrences


----------



## sakura23

Hello, If I am a 41.5 in Decollette, am I correct in assuming that a 41 in the cabarets would be too small? Any help would be great


----------



## CelticLuv

Hi! I had asked this several pages back but never saw a reply...

Black kid leather Alti 140, size 36, do you think I could make it work?
I'm primarily a 35 (shoe insole length of all 35's I own are generally 9"), I had previously bought the Alti in 35 but it was way too small, the insole length was 8.75" as opposed to a 9" which my 35's are.
Size 35.5 would probably be ideal but I cannot find it anywhere! 
For more reference, size 35.5 Alti in PATENT (not sure if the material makes a difference) has an insole of 9" and I had to use footpetals toe pad to prevent heel slippage and my toes from being crushed. Fits great but the material is patent as opposed to kid.

There is a size 36 in kid on the bay but I'm not sure if that would be too big for me. That has a 9 1/8" insole. 		

Thoughts? Please help, I absolutely LOVE the Alti style and cannot find them in kid in 35.5!


----------



## mioumiou

Hi!

I would like to have information on LADY DERBY (fall- winter 2010-2011). How do they run? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod103030007&parentId=cat5130731&masterId=cat000199&index=91&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

Here are my sizes
In very prive: 38.5
Armadillo: 38.5
Pigalle 100: 39
Declic 120: 40

Fine feet:  length: 25.2 cms (9,92125984 pouce)

Thank you very much (désolée pour mon anglais)


----------



## fashion16

Hello. I am a US 7.5. I wear a 38 in the pony hair leopard rolando but they are a little snug, I am a 38.5 in the minibout and could have gone 39, I am a 38.5 in patent You Yous and I am a 38 (perfect fit) in patent simples (I don't know how old/new they are but they are 100s in black patent and I got them on bluefly 4 months ago). Could I do a 39 in the new simples in patent?


----------



## mioumiou

Hi! 

I would like to have information on L DERBY (fall- winter 2010-2011). How run? http://www.neimanmarcus.com ca...0199cat5130731 

Here are my sizes 

In very prive: 38.5 Armadillo: 38.5 Pigalle 100: 39 Declic 120: 40 Fine feet: length: 25.2 cms (9,921259 pouce) 


Thank you very much (désolée pour mon anglais)


----------



## kima976

Hello ladies. I thinking about puchasing a pair of altamdama's . I am US size 8, but have MMB in size 38.5 (fit perfect) and a pair of kid bianca's size 39 (with foot pads fit perfect!). Can I do a 39.5 in a watersnake altadama? Do the altadama's run TTS?


----------



## fashion16

In my opinion, Altadamas run big. I have some CLs in 38 and others in 38.5. I am a US 7.5 and I purchased my Altadamas in a 38 and I have heel slippage. I wish I would have gotten a 37.5.



kima976 said:


> Hello ladies. I thinking about puchasing a pair of altamdama's . I am US size 8, but have MMB in size 38.5 (fit perfect) and a pair of kid bianca's size 39 (with foot pads fit perfect!). Can I do a 39.5 in a watersnake altadama? Do the altadama's run TTS?


----------



## vixen894

vixen894 said:


> Hi, I am a US 7 (7.5 if narrow, or in slingbacks) and usually I am a 38 in all my Louboutins, I was able to pull of a 38.5 in the Scarpe heels.
> 
> I don't know the style name but I am curious if you think these size 39 espadrilles will fit?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290488675638&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



I posted this a few days ago and have not received a reply. PLEASE HELP!. 
TIA


----------



## kima976

AHHH! I really wanted these shoes, but I had a feeling they might be too big for me to pull off. Thanks Fashion for the advice!


----------



## jchiapp

Help! I am new to this and i have no idea how this works lol embaressed to say. 
I am in the process of ordering my first pair of Christian Louboutin Alti Platform heel pumps.  Does any one own that shoe? if so can someone guide me as to what size i would be because i am ordering them online. I am usually a 6.5/7 in american sizing, how do they normally fit and what size would i need to get? how do they fit, big/small? please help! thank youuuu


----------



## gymangel812

Can i squeeze into a 36 studded VP if i am?:
- 36 in bianca
- 36.5 in very galaxy
- 36 in feticha
- 36.5 red canvas VP
- 36.5 in MBB (i think, my 37s are a bit big)


----------



## erinmiyu

gymangel812 said:


> Can i squeeze into a 36 studded VP if i am?:
> - 36 in bianca
> - 36.5 in very galaxy
> - 36 in feticha
> - 36.5 red canvas VP
> - 36.5 in MBB (i think, my 37s are a bit big)


 
absolutely. the only similar one i've tried is feticha where 36.5-37 worked best for me and my new VP size is 36. (36.5 with padding)


----------



## mrsMP

What size am I on the new VP?  Here's what I have so far:

Bianca - 35.5
Insectika - 36.5 (a little big.. should've gone with the 36)
New Simples - 36 (perfect size!)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

What about the Mount Street?


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

how does the *spike clou noeud* run ???

 I havent seen any post about these...Im a size 40 in general...size 41 in louboutin..my feed are not exactly narrow but sometimes I can squeeze in a size 40 in CL ( although it hurts)...in rolandos Im probably a size 40.5...I have a 41 but I slip out of them although the toebox is so tight it hurts so  much ( thats why a youldnt keep them)

TIA Ladies!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

about the *ALTI* ( 160mm)

I believe opinios differ...I find it definitley runs at least half a size small, I got them in a 40 and my toes are all the way up there ( Im an actual 40)..but then again my feet dont belond to the SSR ^^..BUT the toe box is teeny tiny so I think one half size up wont hurt..


----------



## witchy_grrl

Hey everyone! So I'm wondering how I'd fit in a few of the higher heels.  My toes are a bit short, and the widest part of my foot (the ball) is 3.5".

My sizing in: 
Old Simple (100): 38
Decoltissimo: 38
Decollete: 38.5
Rolando: 38.5
So Prive: 38

So would I be:
Bianca: 37.5
Pigalle 120: 37.5
VP: 38 (new) and 38.5 (old)
Altadama and Alti 140: 38
Banana: 37.5

Thanks, dahlings!!


----------



## jchiapp

PLEASE HELP!
Its my first pair and i would love some help!
i am interested in the Altadamas 140.
i am usually a 6.5/7 in american sizes.  
my foot is narrow.  i have a length of 8.5 inches/ about 22cm 
width of about 3inches or 8.5
What size would i be?


----------



## NANI1972

I am a U.S. size 6.5, 7 in some closed toed shoes. 
My CLs
Patent Biancas 36.5 heel slippage
Kid Bianca 36
Multi Damas Griessimo: 37 major heel slippage
Eel Altadama: 37 fit good
Old Maggie: 36.5 fit good
Yolanda Spike: 36.5 heel slippage
Kid Fontanete: 37 a little big
Tigresse wedge: 37 a little big
Scissor girls: 37 heel slippage

I have heard that new Altadamas are running bigger, so what size should I get in the new run of Roccia Watersnake Altadama 36.5 or 37?


----------



## LavenderIce

NANI1972 said:


> I am a U.S. size 6.5, 7 in some closed toed shoes.
> My CLs
> Patent Biancas 36.5 heel slippage
> Kid Bianca 36
> Multi Damas Griessimo: 37 major heel slippage
> Eel Altadama: 37 fit good
> Old Maggie: 36.5 fit good
> Yolanda Spike: 36.5 heel slippage
> Kid Fontanete: 37 a little big
> Tigresse wedge: 37 a little big
> Scissor girls: 37 heel slippage
> 
> I have heard that new Altadamas are running bigger, so what size should I get in the new run of Roccia Watersnake Altadama 36.5 or 37?


 
Now that I see the rest of your sizing, I think you're a 36.5 in the new watersnake AD.  Seeing all the 37s (and 36.5!) you have with heel slippage is all the confirmation I need.


----------



## sophinette007

CelticLuv said:


> Hi! I had asked this several pages back but never saw a reply...
> 
> Black kid leather Alti 140, size 36, do you think I could make it work?
> I'm primarily a 35 (shoe insole length of all 35's I own are generally 9"), I had previously bought the Alti in 35 but it was way too small, the insole length was 8.75" as opposed to a 9" which my 35's are.
> Size 35.5 would probably be ideal but I cannot find it anywhere!
> For more reference, size 35.5 Alti in PATENT (not sure if the material makes a difference) has an insole of 9" and I had to use footpetals toe pad to prevent heel slippage and my toes from being crushed. Fits great but the material is patent as opposed to kid.
> 
> There is a size 36 in kid on the bay but I'm not sure if that would be too big for me. That has a 9 1/8" insole.
> 
> Thoughts? Please help, I absolutely LOVE the Alti style and cannot find them in kid in 35.5!


 
I think you  should take it since it is a rare style now. You are a size 35.5 in Kid Alti as well but you could give a try to a 36. Personnaly I am not afraid of buying shoes that are 0,5 size bigger since I send them to Paris at the CL cobbler "Minuit moins 7" who does an amazing job with is invisible half cord insole (they put it in under the insole of the shoe). This process have succedeed to make lost a whole 0.5 size to my suede Bianca and is totally invisible. The shoe was a 38,5 and it is now a 38. But It only work for a 0.5 size. May be in USA, there are some great cobblers able to do the same excellent job. If not PM me I would send you the email contact to this cobbler, they are very nice and professional and accept to receive shoes by airmail and send them back when the work is done. The half insole only cost 16 euros (appro 22$)without shipping. Personnaly I would buy a size 39 in Alti 140 even if I am a size 38.5. 
I have taken a 0.5 size up from my TTS in Alti.


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you twin shoe sizing 
My question was for the Pigalle 120! I thing I should follow your advice and go for a 38 since I don't have narrow feet 


immashoesaddict said:


> Which height is this ? the pigalle 120 and 100 i took 38 probably could do 37.5 with the 120 but it might be tad norrow for my toes  Since we're both the same size i'd go 38 unless you have REALLY narrow feet 37.5


----------



## Shirazzzi

Hello ladies I really need your help
I am interested in buying the CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN PIGALLE SPIKED BALLERINA and all they have in a size 38. I am not sure how the pigalle style runs in flats and this is when I need your amazing help 

I wear 36.5 in Patent Bianca
37 in Salopette
37.5 in Amelissa triple platform. 

I was wondering if the 38 will be huge on me, I dont mind just putting some heel pads in the back if the difference is not huge. 
Please let me know ladies


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hi ladies! I wear 37.5 new simple, and I just ordered 38 in yolanda spikes... Now I'm worried that they might be too big on me... Would you advice 37.5 in yolanda spikes too?

TIA!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Shirazzzi said:


> Hello ladies I really need your help
> I am interested in buying the CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN PIGALLE SPIKED BALLERINA and all they have in a size 38. I am not sure how the pigalle style runs in flats and this is when I need your amazing help
> 
> I wear 36.5 in Patent Bianca
> 37 in Salopette
> 37.5 in Amelissa triple platform.
> 
> I was wondering if the 38 will be huge on me, I dont mind just putting some heel pads in the back if the difference is not huge.
> Please let me know ladies



yes it will be HUGE


----------



## immashoesaddict

CelticLuv said:


> Hi! I had asked this several pages back but never saw a reply...
> 
> Black kid leather Alti 140, size 36, do you think I could make it work?
> I'm primarily a 35 (shoe insole length of all 35's I own are generally 9"), I had previously bought the Alti in 35 but it was way too small, the insole length was 8.75" as opposed to a 9" which my 35's are.
> Size 35.5 would probably be ideal but I cannot find it anywhere!
> For more reference, size 35.5 Alti in PATENT (not sure if the material makes a difference) has an insole of 9" and I had to use footpetals toe pad to prevent heel slippage and my toes from being crushed. Fits great but the material is patent as opposed to kid.
> 
> There is a size 36 in kid on the bay but I'm not sure if that would be too big for me. That has a 9 1/8" insole.
> 
> Thoughts? Please help, I absolutely LOVE the Alti style and cannot find them in kid in 35.5!



celtic ...i think it would be too big for you


----------



## immashoesaddict

fashion16 said:


> Hello. I am a US 7.5. I wear a 38 in the pony hair leopard rolando but they are a little snug, I am a 38.5 in the minibout and could have gone 39, I am a 38.5 in patent You Yous and I am a 38 (perfect fit) in patent simples (I don't know how old/new they are but they are 100s in black patent and I got them on bluefly 4 months ago). Could I do a 39 in the new simples in patent?



I think itd be a tad too big but you can insole / heel grip it . new simples runs tad small unless you have narrow feet , 1/2 size up for average / wide  I'm US 8 / 39 - 39.5 rolandos / 38.5 simples and you you and take 39 in the new simples - just for the refrence


----------



## immashoesaddict

vixen894 said:


> I posted this a few days ago and have not received a reply. PLEASE HELP!.
> TIA




im not sure how they run but if your TTS is 38 ..i think tehy could possibly too big ..im not too sure , hence why i didnt reply


----------



## immashoesaddict

mrsMP said:


> What size am I on the new VP?  Here's what I have so far:
> 
> Bianca - 35.5
> Insectika - 36.5 (a little big.. should've gone with the 36)
> New Simples - 36 (perfect size!)
> 
> Thank you ladies!



35.5 . Most people went down half size for the new VP ( in your case its the same size as the bianca / old VP youd be a 36  ) I chose to stay the same and heel grip it , the toe box was a tad too tight for my liking 1/2 down


----------



## immashoesaddict

sophinette007 said:


> Thank you twin shoe sizing
> My question was for the Pigalle 120! I thing I should follow your advice and go for a 38 since I don't have narrow feet




YAYYAYYAYAA ! Yeah i would go 38 , i find the toe box more comfier , i havent tried the 37 but i have a feeling it might be squishing my toes


----------



## immashoesaddict

witchy_grrl said:


> Hey everyone! So I'm wondering how I'd fit in a few of the higher heels.  My toes are a bit short, and the widest part of my foot (the ball) is 3.5".
> 
> My sizing in:
> Old Simple (100): 38 *its actually just called SIMPLES  New simples is simples with a platform on it*
> Decoltissimo: 38
> Decollete: 38.5
> Rolando: 38.5
> So Prive: 38* << you mean no prive?*
> 
> So would I be:
> Bianca: 37.5 *YUP*
> Pigalle 120: *37.5 YUP or 37 if your feet is narrow , new season pigalles have also been know to run larger*
> VP: 38 (new) and 38.5 (old)* NEW 37.5 OLD sizing 38*
> Altadama and Alti 140: 38* not sure i would suggest 37.5 for alti , check first page  i would say your TTS is 38 *
> Banana: 37.5 *YUP*
> 
> Thanks, dahlings!!



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## immashoesaddict

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> how does the *spike clou noeud* run ???
> 
> I havent seen any post about these...Im a size 40 in general...size 41 in louboutin..my feed are not exactly narrow but sometimes I can squeeze in a size 40 in CL ( although it hurts)...in rolandos Im probably a size 40.5...I have a 41 but I slip out of them although the toebox is so tight it hurts so  much ( thats why a youldnt keep them)
> 
> TIA Ladies!



1/2 size up i would go with 40.5 / your rolando size


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello

Is it possibleto get replacement studs for shoes from a christian louboutin boutique or is it a pipedream or an urban legend.  Found a pair with missing stud and wondering if it's worth the headache.

TIA


----------



## sophinette007

After reading the sizing advices about Maggies, I understand that they tend to run like Bianca (0,5 size dow to TTS). So I am a US8 and a Bianca 38(TTS). I would need a New Maggie size 38? Right?


----------



## immashoesaddict

sophinette007 said:


> After reading the sizing advices about Maggies, I understand that they tend to run like Bianca (0,5 size dow to TTS). So I am a US8 and a Bianca 38(TTS). I would need a New Maggie size 38? Right?



new maggies 160 TTS - 38.5 ( urm is your bianca tts or half down cos my 38.5 is effen huge no way you could have taken TTS , my 1/2 down is perfect ) 

not sure about th 140 

Old maggie 38 1/2 down for me


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Please could someone help me? Here's some sizes for reference:
New Decoltissimo 85 sz 35.5
Super Dec 868 sz 37
Moudy sz 37 (a bit big, 36 would have been better)  
Alti 140 pumps sz 36.5
Moro boots sz 36
Pigalle 100 sz 36
MY TTS is usually a 36.

Would the Mouskito Bow in sz 37 be ok or too big?

Pic for reference:







Thanks!


----------



## witchy_grrl

immashoesaddict said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



*Imma,* you are awesome, THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Does anyone know how the Pigalle Spike Flats run?
Thank youu!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Can anyone please tell me how these boots fit...Ronfifi Alta?

Thanks sooo much!!


----------



## Hanna_M

I'm after my first pair of Pigalles... never tried them on so not sure on sizing at all.

My CL TTS is 40.5 - I have neither narrow nor wide feet. My CLs range from 39.5 (suede Biancas) to 41.5 (Lapanos)... I have some at 40 (kid Bianca), 40.5 (kid Feticha) and 41 (Decollete).

I'm keen on these and looking at the 40... I'm thinking due to the lace they won't stretch as much as normal Pigalles but I don't want to end up with loose shoes! Also looking at these which are a 39.5 in kid which I would then strass... will have to be either or as can't afford both. 

TIA


----------



## Doll6255

how do the fernando's fit?
im a 8.5-9 so what size should i get?


----------



## immashoesaddict

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Please could someone help me? Here's some sizes for reference:
> New Decoltissimo 85 sz 35.5
> Super Dec 868 sz 37
> Moudy sz 37 (a bit big, 36 would have been better)
> Alti 140 pumps sz 36.5
> Moro boots sz 36
> Pigalle 100 sz 36
> MY TTS is usually a 36.
> 
> Would the Mouskito Bow in sz 37 be ok or too big?
> 
> Pic for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hiii , i believe they are TTS , i will have to re-check with a friend who has them though  will post another reply within the next 24hrs oks


----------



## immashoesaddict

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Does anyone know how the Pigalle Spike Flats run?
> Thank youu!



i think one of the pfers who got them took the same size as her new sizing VP


----------



## immashoesaddict

Hanna_M said:


> I'm after my first pair of Pigalles... never tried them on so not sure on sizing at all.
> 
> My CL TTS is 40.5 - I have neither narrow nor wide feet. My CLs range from 39.5 (suede Biancas) to 41.5 (Lapanos)... I have some at 40 (kid Bianca), 40.5 (kid Feticha) and 41 (Decollete).
> 
> I'm keen on these and looking at the 40... I'm thinking due to the lace they won't stretch as much as normal Pigalles but I don't want to end up with loose shoes! Also looking at these which are a 39.5 in kid which I would then strass... will have to be either or as can't afford both.
> 
> TIA




they both do stretch .i would reccomend 1/2 size down from tts for both so take the same size as your bianca. if your TTS is 40.5 take the 40 for pigalles 120  I know some ladies have gone full size down , i personally have not tried my self the most i have gone is half down and they are perfect , the toe box is narrow , so please keep that in mind if youre going full size down


----------



## immashoesaddict

Doll6255 said:


> how do the fernando's fit?
> im a 8.5-9 so what size should i get?



\When asking for sizing advice in this thread, please include AS MUCH INFORMATION as possible, 
so we can better help you.

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. 
 Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."


----------



## couturequeen

I purchased some Helmuts from Barneys.com. I assume this is the new Helmut? I want to find 1/2 to one size smaller.

Would I be the about the same size in the old Helmut?


----------



## ChrisyAM15

immashoesaddict said:


> Hiii , i believe they are TTS , i will have to re-check with a friend who has them though  will post another reply within the next 24hrs oks


 
Thanks so much Imma


----------



## Hanna_M

immashoesaddict said:


> they both do stretch .i would reccomend 1/2 size down from tts for both so take the same size as your bianca. if your TTS is 40.5 take the 40 for pigalles 120  I know some ladies have gone full size down , i personally have not tried my self the most i have gone is half down and they are perfect , the toe box is narrow , so please keep that in mind if youre going full size down



Thank you. 

Do you know how the toe box compares to the Feticha as I know many people have problems with that one but they are perfect for me?


----------



## immashoesaddict

Hanna_M said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Do you know how the toe box compares to the Feticha as I know many people have problems with that one but they are perfect for me?



i have actually never tried feticha mainly because i find the curve heel makes it uncomfy for me to walk .


----------



## immashoesaddict

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Thanks so much Imma




ok am back =] 1/2 up heel slippage but ok toe box , probably better TTS  - i would go with TTS


----------



## Hanna_M

immashoesaddict said:


> i have actually never tried feticha mainly because i find the curve heel makes it uncomfy for me to walk .




Fair enough! Thanks for your help.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

immashoesaddict said:


> ok am back =] 1/2 up heel slippage but ok toe box , probably better TTS  - i would go with TTS



Thanks again Imma


----------



## boxermomof2

If I wear a 37.5 Bianca would a 37.5 Rolando fit?

I just ordered these from Barney's and now I'm afraid they won't fit! 
http://www.barneys.com/Rolando Python/159105152,default,pd.html

If they don't fit, do you think Barney's could find a size 38 for me? Can someone recommend a SA to help me?


----------



## immashoesaddict

boxermomof2 said:


> If I wear a 37.5 Bianca would a 37.5 Rolando fit?
> 
> I just ordered these from Barney's and now I'm afraid they won't fit!
> http://www.barneys.com/Rolando Python/159105152,default,pd.html
> 
> If they don't fit, do you think Barney's could find a size 38 for me? Can someone recommend a SA to help me?




NO farrrr too small! biancas 1/2 to full *DOWN* from TTS and rolandos 1/2 to full *UP* from TTS!

sounds like your tts is 38 so will need at least 38.5 for rolandos


----------



## Marchee

Hi gals! Can anyone please help me? I am interested in buying the Mater Claude Patent (85 mm) but am not sure of its sizing. I am a size 37 in the Patent VP (120mm). And this would be my 2nd pair of CLs =) (Yup I really love the open toe style!) Thanks in advance!


----------



## boxermomof2

immashoesaddict said:


> NO farrrr too small! biancas 1/2 to full *DOWN* from TTS and rolandos 1/2 to full *UP* from TTS!
> 
> sounds like your tts is 38 so will need at least 38.5 for rolandos




Thank you for your response! I tried to cancel my Barney's order but they shipped.  
You are on the money with the Bianca's!
I decided to go with the Bianca style and called the Miami CL boutique. The SA recommended 37.5 for me.  
I ordered them! They are my Christmas present from DH.


----------



## immashoesaddict

boxermomof2 said:


> Thank you for your response! I tried to cancel my Barney's order but they shipped.
> You are on the money with the Bianca's!
> I decided to go with the Bianca style and called the Miami CL boutique. The SA recommended 37.5 for me.
> I ordered them! They are my Christmas present from DH.


 

YAYYYY!!! oh noo  i find biancas toe box more comfy than rolandos anyway  yayayayya cant wait to see your new biancas


----------



## immashoesaddict

Marchee said:


> Hi gals! Can anyone please help me? I am interested in buying the Mater Claude Patent (85 mm) but am not sure of its sizing. I am a size 37 in the Patent VP (120mm). And this would be my 2nd pair of CLs =) (Yup I really love the open toe style!) Thanks in advance!


 
i would assume itd be the same preety much VP with shorter heel , but please wait for some one else to chime in .


----------



## vanillagal07

Madame Butterfly satin 120 crepe satin 
hey guys! Does anyone know how these fit??? I'm deciding between the Escandria cranberry and butterfly peacock blue for my wedding....I can order the madame butterfly from shopsavannahs but the escandria have not come in the madison store yet  

any help with fit is greatly appreicated! TIA


----------



## kmcq

I was hoping somebody can help me. I just spent almost 2 hours searching for the answer, I give up! I am wanting to buy my sister a pair of graffiti ballet flats. She is a size US 5. Her feet measures 8.5". Should I buy the size 35 (which measures 8.75") or size 36.5 (which measures 9.25") She has kind of wide feet. Thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## immashoesaddict

kmcq said:


> I was hoping somebody can help me. I just spent almost 2 hours searching for the answer, I give up! I am wanting to buy my sister a pair of graffiti ballet flats. She is a size US 5. Her feet measures 8.5". Should I buy the size 35 (which measures 8.75") or size 36.5 (which measures 9.25") She has kind of wide feet. Thanks in advance for all the help!



35.5 at least 36.5 is too big


----------



## BellaShoes

I took my graffiti flats TTS and after wear, should have taken .5 size up...


----------



## kmcq

Thank you, thank you BellaShoes and Immashoesaddict for your help!!!


----------



## u580729

I have a question. I have a pair of Louboutin that are a size 39, however I noticed that there was a 1/2 marking on there that has been stamped out with 2 (*). Have you ever seen that before?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Does anyone know how the Lady Peeps run? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## BellaShoes

u580729 said:


> I have a question. I have a pair of Louboutin that are a size 39, however I noticed that there was a 1/2 marking on there that has been stamped out with 2 (*). Have you ever seen that before?



Yes, the altier has been known to stamp out size errors in original production... rather than destroy the shoe or do a complete resole


----------



## BellaShoes

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Does anyone know how the Lady Peeps run?
> Thanks so much!



TTS for me...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Thanks Bella!


----------



## simplygm819

Hi ladies,

I absolutely need a simple style for my wedding which is only a few days away and found the MATER CLAUDE style in nude patent on barneys website. Does anyone know if I should size up since I own a pair of Sharka pumps in patent leather and my usual size 7 were a tight fit. For non CL's I'm typically a size 6.5 - 7 but safe to say that 7 is most comfortable. Please help!!! TIA!!


----------



## NANI1972

I am a U.S. size 6.5, 7 in some closed toed shoes. 
My CLs
Patent Biancas 36.5 heel slippage
Kid Bianca 36
Multi Damas Griessimo: 37 major heel slippage
Eel Altadama: 37 fit good
Old Maggie: 36.5 fit good
Yolanda Spike: 36.5 heel slippage
Kid Fontanete: 37 a little big
Tigresse wedge: 37 a little big
Scissor girls: 37 heel slippage

Is a size 36.5 OK for me in a nappa minibout? Thanks


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> I am a U.S. size 6.5, 7 in some closed toed shoes.
> My CLs
> Patent Biancas 36.5 heel slippage
> Kid Bianca 36
> Multi Damas Griessimo: 37 major heel slippage
> Eel Altadama: 37 fit good
> Old Maggie: 36.5 fit good
> Yolanda Spike: 36.5 heel slippage
> Kid Fontanete: 37 a little big
> Tigresse wedge: 37 a little big
> Scissor girls: 37 heel slippage
> 
> Is a size 36.5 OK for me in a nappa minibout? Thanks



NANI, i am a solid 35.5 on most CLs but for the minibout/open clic, i went 1/2 a size up and it was a perfect fit. the nappa will stretch so you might be ok there but i had to go 1/2 a size up for my leopard patent open clics.


----------



## mlle chance

Hi All,
I hope you can help me 
I can't find any CL flats in Canada as they seem to be a spring item here, and am thinking of ordering the Gozul Flats at Bergdorf Goodman, and hope to avoid an international return.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...ouboutin%26_requestid%3D5580%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt

I am normaly a true US 7.5, though I seem to wear a 7 in Nine West. I bought a pair of CL Chunky-Heel Round-Toe Pump (link below) in a 7.5 ~ the 8 was too big as it was in the Simple 85 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod57080011&parentId=cat335701

I have a pair of Delman flats in an 8 and they are a bit snug. 

Thank you for any and all advice!


----------



## midsommer

Hi there

Just trying to find out my size in VP's (ebay auction for newer/post 2009 VP)

Some information:
I'm a UK 6 - which is a European 39 or 39.5 (depending on which shoe chart you look at!). I have always been 39 in shoes (where they don't come in half sizes). 

US size would be - ?? Less than 9.5 as I have a pair of shoes in 9.5 which are a bit big. 

I have only tried on my ONE pair of CLs, La Falaise sandals - which are 39.5.

Any guesses on VP size? 

My foot is average width. 

Thanks TPFers!


----------



## CelticLuv

Are the new season Ron Ron's still TTS or half size up? I'm thinking about getting the Multi-mini-glitter Ron Ron's but am not sure on sizing.
I'm a 35 in the majority of my CL's (NS, Simple, Clichy 100, Zigounette), 35.5 in Candy, Patent Decollete only (35 in suede), Alti.
I haven't had a chance to try on Declics but I think I'm a 35 in them too.

Do you think the 35 or 35.5 multi ron ron would work best? thank you!


----------



## NANI1972

I am a U.S. size 6.5, 7 in some closed toed shoes. 
My CLs
Patent Biancas 36.5 heel slippage
Kid Bianca 36
Multi Damas Griessimo: 37 major heel slippage but little tight in the toe box
Eel Altadama: 37 fit good
Old Maggie: 36.5 fit good
Yolanda Spike: 36.5 heel slippage
Kid Fontanete: 37 a little big
Tigresse wedge: 37 a little big
Scissor girls: 37 heel slippage

What size in Patent Clichy 100 36.5 or 37? Please help ASAP. TIA!


----------



## Alice1979

CelticLuv said:


> Are the new season Ron Ron's still TTS or half size up? I'm thinking about getting the Multi-mini-glitter Ron Ron's but am not sure on sizing.
> I'm a 35 in the majority of my CL's (NS, Simple, Clichy 100, Zigounette), 35.5 in Candy, Patent Decollete only (35 in suede), Alti.
> I haven't had a chance to try on Declics but I think I'm a 35 in them too.
> 
> Do you think the 35 or 35.5 multi ron ron would work best? thank you!


 
I actually went 0.5 size down for the new season Ron rons, therefore I think 35 would work better than 35.5 for you.


----------



## Alice1979

nani1972 said:


> i am a u.s. Size 6.5, 7 in some closed toed shoes.
> My cls
> patent biancas 36.5 heel slippage
> kid bianca 36
> multi damas griessimo: 37 major heel slippage but little tight in the toe box
> eel altadama: 37 fit good
> old maggie: 36.5 fit good
> yolanda spike: 36.5 heel slippage
> kid fontanete: 37 a little big
> tigresse wedge: 37 a little big
> scissor girls: 37 heel slippage
> 
> what size in patent clichy 100 36.5 or 37? Please help asap. Tia!


 
36.5


----------



## lmac408

Hi ladies. 

I need a little help ordering Patent Elisa shoes.  

U.S. size: between a 6.5 and a 7 (I have narrow heels so I size down when my heel slips) Other shoes: I take a 37 in chanel flats, 6.5 in tory burch revas, 7 in basically all boots
I have 2 pair of louboutins, both patent simple 85's in a 37 (fit very well).

What size would I be in patent Elisa's? I'm thinking of ordering 37s. Thanks so much!


----------



## lmac408

^ I'm also interested in Rolandos and trying to figure out which size i'd need in those -- also, if anyone could tell me if the elisas  are easier/harder to walk in than the rolandos. thanks!


----------



## Alice1979

^Looks like you're my size. I'm a US 7 most of the time, 6.5 sometimes. I actually took 0.5 size down in patent Elisa, so 36.5. The toe  box is kinda snug for me but I have no doubt that they'll stretch in time. I take tts, which is 37 in Rolandos. The toe box on Rolando is narrow and show quite a bit of cleavage, but at the same time I have heel slippage. Elisa is definitely more comfy and easier to walk in than Rolando. HTH.


----------



## lmac408

so helpful  thank you!


----------



## CelticLuv

thank you Alice, you're the best!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Okay so I found these GORGEOUS pigalles on NM, the smallest size is a 6.* On that list, it says I would be a 5.5 in Pigalles but everyone's feet are different right?
Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
&#8226; Width of feet: Average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have: I have the fifi square suede in a 6. They fit alright with heel slippage.
The Black ron ron 100 6.5, with padding they fit perfectly.
I have tried on the miss fast booty in 6.5, they fit in toe box, but had heel slippage.
A cheetah booty (no idea what it was called, I didn't check) 6.5 was kind of tight.
The Jem Velours pump 6.5 was EXTREMELY tight, since it was on display and no one was helping me I don't know if a 7 would have worked.
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Pigalle Glitter Cruise 2010
&#8226; Please include a pic or link if you&#8217;re unsure of the style name." http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D39355%26N%3D4294966733


----------



## ceseeber

dear Louboutin sizing fairies, I need some help in determining which size I would be in the Lady Peep Sling back 150.

I'm a 39.5 in the old VP sizing, a 40 in the Decollette and Rolandos, and the most recent pair I have is the Pique Cire in a 39.5, but I think they may be a half size too big.

Soooo, would I be a 39 or 39.5 in the Lady Peep Sling back?

Thanks! cesee


----------



## redsoledlover

Hi Ladies I need some sizing help!

Some info that could help us help you:
&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): I am a 7-7.5 in most non-CL brands
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): my feet are of average width
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: I have a pair of 37.5 new decolitissimo's 85. I have tried on the simple 85 and ron ron 100 and I was a size 37.5 in both. I have also tried on a VP and I they were either a 37 or 37.5 

What size would I be in the anemone 120 pump. I found a pair that are 37. I know you should size down in these. Would a 37 work or would they be too big?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Hi ladies! I am a TTS 38 and I'm really hoping to make a size 40 Big Kiss work. 
Would it be WAY too big? I take a 39.5 in my Chanel Cambon flats. Thank you!

Also, would I be able to make the Decollete Jazz 39 work?


----------



## ROXANE2007

Hi ladies!
I need some sizing help.
I 've a pair of 36,5 kid declic 120, 36,5 new VP, 37 lady claude watersnake.
What size would I be in *Black Maggie 140;
Thanks in advance!*


----------



## CelticLuv

If I'd be a 34.5 in Pigalle 120, would I also be a 34.5 in Pigalle 100? I'm usually a 35 in CL's.


----------



## nillacobain

I'm an Italian 36/37. My CLs TTS is 37 (New Simples 120, Declic 120, etc). Do you think that a 37.5 patent leather Yoyo 85s would fit me? I rather snug shoes to big ones. TIA


----------



## LouboutinNerd

CelticLuv said:


> If I'd be a 34.5 in Pigalle 120, would I also be a 34.5 in Pigalle 100? I'm usually a 35 in CL's.



I took my pigalle 100's 1/2 size down from TTS (I'm a 36, and got them in a 35.5) and they are perfect. I think  you should be ok with a 34.5.


----------



## Star86doll

.


----------



## Anne_O

Ladies,

Newbie seeking quick help! 

I'm eying a pair of Turbellas (nappa) on ebay, size 39.5.

Thing is, my only CL pair so far are Greissimos, in size 39. I don't know what it would be for other models (I seem to remember I fit fine in New Simples size 39 though).
My regular size (French) goes between 39, 39.5 and 40 depending on the brands.

Do you think a 39.5 would fit me for Turbellas? (I'm scared of my feet slipping out!)

Thank you so much!


----------



## immashoesaddict

LouboutinHottie said:


> *Okay so I found these GORGEOUS pigalles on NM, the smallest size is a 6.* On that list, it says I would be a 5.5 in Pigalles but everyone's feet are different right?
> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
>  Width of feet: Average
>  What CLs you already have: I have the fifi square suede in a 6. They fit alright with heel slippage.
> The Black ron ron 100 6.5, with padding they fit perfectly.
> I have tried on the miss fast booty in 6.5, they fit in toe box, but had heel slippage.
> A cheetah booty (no idea what it was called, I didn't check) 6.5 was kind of tight.
> The Jem Velours pump 6.5 was EXTREMELY tight, since it was on display and no one was helping me I don't know if a 7 would have worked.
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Pigalle Glitter Cruise 2010
>  Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name." http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D39355%26N%3D4294966733





i think you're more of a 35.5 ron ron since you need to pad it , pigalle 120 are half to full down ( 34.5 - 35 ) those will be far too big


----------



## immashoesaddict

redsoledlover said:


> Hi Ladies I need some sizing help!
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): I am a 7-7.5 in most non-CL brands
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): my feet are of average width
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: I have a pair of 37.5 new decolitissimo's 85. I have tried on the simple 85 and ron ron 100 and I was a size 37.5 in both. I have also tried on a VP and I they were either a 37 or 37.5
> 
> What size would I be in the anemone 120 pump. I found a pair that are 37. I know you should size down in these. Would a 37 work or would they be too big?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



36.5 - 37( 1/2 - full down )  , i took half size down from my simples size ( i take simples and vp the same size TTS ) so the 37 should fit .=]


----------



## immashoesaddict

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Hi ladies! I am a TTS 38 and I'm really hoping to make a size 40 Big Kiss work.
> Would it be WAY too big? I take a 39.5 in my Chanel Cambon flats. Thank you!
> 
> Also, would I be able to make the Decollete Jazz 39 work?




hehehe sorry its WAYYY TOO BIG for the big kiss ! Chanel flats are known to run extremely small and as you know every brand runs differently.  As for the decollete you you probably can depending what your tts is


----------



## immashoesaddict

Anne_O said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Newbie seeking quick help!
> 
> I'm eying a pair of Turbellas (nappa) on ebay, size 39.5.
> 
> Thing is, my only CL pair so far are Greissimos, in size 39. I don't know what it would be for other models (I seem to remember I fit fine in New Simples size 39 though).
> My regular size (French) goes between 39, 39.5 and 40 depending on the brands.
> 
> Do you think a 39.5 would fit me for Turbellas? (I'm scared of my feet slipping out!)
> 
> Thank you so much!




I think they would be tad too big  they are tts - half down afaik  and greis are tts - 1/2 up )


----------



## immashoesaddict

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I need some sizing help.
> I 've a pair of 36,5 kid declic 120, 36,5 new VP, 37 lady claude watersnake.
> What size would I be in *Black Maggie 140;
> Thanks in advance!*




36.5 - 37  , i think you would be 37 with old vp and i use that as a TTS and the new season maggies 140 have been reported TTS


----------



## immashoesaddict

CelticLuv said:


> If I'd be a 34.5 in Pigalle 120, would I also be a 34.5 in Pigalle 100? I'm usually a 35 in CL's.



YUP , i took the same size for both heel height


----------



## immashoesaddict

nillacobain said:


> I'm an Italian 36/37. My CLs TTS is 37 (New Simples 120, Declic 120, etc). Do you think that a 37.5 patent leather Yoyo 85s would fit me? I rather snug shoes to big ones. TIA



yes , i think your CL TTS is 37 and i take half up for yoyo


----------



## immashoesaddict

NANI1972 said:


> I am a U.S. size 6.5, 7 in some closed toed shoes.
> My CLs
> Patent Biancas 36.5 heel slippage
> Kid Bianca 36
> Multi Damas Griessimo: 37 major heel slippage
> Eel Altadama: 37 fit good
> Old Maggie: 36.5 fit good
> Yolanda Spike: 36.5 heel slippage
> Kid Fontanete: 37 a little big
> Tigresse wedge: 37 a little big
> Scissor girls: 37 heel slippage
> 
> Is a size 36.5 OK for me in a nappa minibout? Thanks



half to full up from tts for minibouts i think they might be ok , but a fellow pfeer TTS 38 ( bianca 37.5 ) got them in 38.5 and she had to stretch the toe box =]


----------



## immashoesaddict

midsommer said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just trying to find out my size in VP's (ebay auction for newer/post 2009 VP)
> 
> Some information:
> I'm a UK 6 - which is a European 39 or 39.5 (depending on which shoe chart you look at!). I have always been 39 in shoes (where they don't come in half sizes).
> 
> US size would be - ?? Less than 9.5 as I have a pair of shoes in 9.5 which are a bit big.
> 
> I have only tried on my ONE pair of CLs, La Falaise sandals - which are 39.5.
> 
> Any guesses on VP size?
> 
> My foot is average width.
> 
> Thanks TPFers!



new season could be 39 old sizing 39.5 , taking a guess here .new season VP are more generous so rec half down .


----------



## Anne_O

immashoesaddict said:


> I think they would be tad too big  they are tts - half down afaik  and greis are tts - 1/2 up )



Oh, thank you SO MUCH!

You saved me a bundle, I would have been heartbroken if I had gotten them and they didn't fit!


----------



## immashoesaddict

you welcome  i hope you find your size someday.keep looking and dont loose hope !


----------



## nillacobain

immashoesaddict said:


> yes , i think your CL TTS is 37 and i take half up for yoyo


 

Thank you. 

sorry for the typo - I meant that I *prefer* snug shoes.


----------



## immashoesaddict

^AHA  i would still suggest 37 , same size you took for declic , i tried TTS the toe part really hurt in store the length was okay , you probably could go TTS but will need to sock trick the toe part   .my tts 38.5 yoyo / declics and new simples are all 39  i have two pairs of yoyo TTS coming my way ..i could probably update you once its properly stretched if you like ?  Is your yoyo an urgent purchase?


----------



## Anne_O

Might I again ask for advice?

Another pair I've been eyeing (does this ever stop? ) are the *Tinazatas*. As I said above, my Greissimo (and possibly NS) size is 39, although my "true" size varies between 39, 39.5 and 40 according to the brand.

I've seen online the Tinazatas in 39 and 38.5 still.... any opinion on the 39 fit? These look pretty snug around the foot, so I guess the sizing needs to be perfect for them to fit well!

TIA!


----------



## mandyrouty

This is my first post so please be kind
I need some help with sizing for the CL Simple Botta 100 boot. Saks suggest ordering true to size. I have CL Guidolina in 39, Metallika bootie in 39 ( feels snug) and New Simple in 38.5. Tried on Elissa today in 38.5 and it was too snug/narrow. In Jimmy Choo I am a 38.5 and in Nine West 7.5/8. Ideally I would order 38.5 & 39 and return whichever didnt fit but I live overseas and can only order 1 pair.


----------



## ROXANE2007

immashoesaddict said:


> 36.5 - 37  , i think you would be 37 with old vp and i use that as a TTS and the new season maggies 140 have been reported TTS



Thanks,
I think that TTS will be good. Kid and veau velours stretched.
I prefer when they are a little tight.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I need some advice about the CL Cate boots wedge-heel boots. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat24660734

I am consistently a size 7.5 in other brands of shoes/boots. I own some Chloe boots and the 7.5 in these fit great on me. I also own one pair of Louboutin pumps, the Sharka Pump 45, if this helps. The pumps fit, but they are a little snug. Do you think I should order a 7.5 in the boots or size up to an 8? Also, are these boots fairly narrow in the leg? I have pretty thin legs and I heard the Louboutin boots are narrow which is what I want. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## _Danielle_

hellokatiegirl said:


> I need some advice about the CL Cate boots wedge-heel boots. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat24660734
> 
> I am consistently a size 7.5 in other brands of shoes/boots. I own some Chloe boots and the 7.5 in these fit great on me. I also own one pair of Louboutin pumps, the Sharka Pump 45, if this helps. The pumps fit, but they are a little snug. Do you think I should order a 7.5 in the boots or size up to an 8? Also, are these boots fairly narrow in the leg? I have pretty thin legs and I heard the Louboutin boots are narrow which is what I want.
> 
> Thanks for your input!



Mine are quiet big TTS
I would go a half size down because they have a loose fit In the "Heel"
and It's also a narrow fit.

I guess If you size up, the boots will be to big

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-im-a-romance-novelist-reveal-o-640065-3.html


----------



## CelticLuv

Trying to determine if I could do a 35.5 in the Declic 120 (kid leather) and Madame Butterfly PUMP.
I have average to wide feet (in denial that they may be wide) with long skinny toes with the 2nd toe slightly larger than my big toe.

I wear 35 in NS, Simple, Clichy 100
35.5 in Candy 100, Alti 140
35.5 or 36 in No. Prive and So Private.
I can do either 35 or 35.5 in VP, Madame Claude, Zigounette.

thank you!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

_Danielle_ said:


> Mine are quiet big TTS
> I would go a half size down because they have a loose fit In the "Heel"
> and It's also a narrow fit.
> 
> I guess If you size up, the boots will be to big
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-im-a-romance-novelist-reveal-o-640065-3.html



Thanks for your advice. I liked your "Romancing the Shoes" reveal too! Your boots look great.


----------



## medicbean

hi guys, the 37 ron ron fits me perfectly, will a new simple be the same size?
my feet are average width
xxxxx


----------



## erinmiyu

CelticLuv said:


> Trying to determine if I could do a 35.5 in the Declic 120 (kid leather) and Madame Butterfly PUMP.
> I have average to wide feet (in denial that they may be wide) with long skinny toes with the 2nd toe slightly larger than my big toe.
> 
> I wear 35 in NS, Simple, Clichy 100
> 35.5 in Candy 100, Alti 140
> 35.5 or 36 in No. Prive and So Private.
> I can do either 35 or 35.5 in VP, Madame Claude, Zigounette.
> 
> thank you!


i wear my (old season) simple size in declic 120s (37). i have narrow feet with long toes, though (second toe also longer on one foot!)... but i wear a 36.5 or 37 (padded) in NS, 36.5 or 37 in NP and 36 or 36.5 in new season VP. (i don't like my shoes to be very snug, so i'm usually able to size down in open toe since my toes don't feel "trapped" in them)

i find the declic toe box very wide, and i think that is why i am able to go tts in them, personally, but the size i have is 1/2 up and they are great with padding. so long answer to a short question, i think 35.5 in them would be fine. not sure about MBP.



medicbean said:


> hi guys, the 37 ron ron fits me perfectly, will a new simple be the same size?
> my feet are average width
> xxxxx


are these new season ron rons? i only have a pair in suede (the love pumps) in 37 and they fit the same as my NS in the same size (both need padded for me as i really need a 36.5 in both of these).


----------



## CelticLuv

erinmiyu said:


> i find the declic toe box very wide, and i think that is why i am able to go tts in them, personally, but the size i have is 1/2 up and they are great with padding. so long answer to a short question, i think 35.5 in them would be fine. not sure about MBP.



Thank you Erin! I'm going with 35.5 half size up. According to my SA the insole on my TTS would be too small and half size up is perfect. I can always pad the toebox for more comfort like you said. Thanks again!

I wonder if suede sizing would be different than kid leather? What do you think? My above size reference was for kid.


----------



## erinmiyu

*celtic*, mine are kid, so i can't comment on suede :/ but i do find suede way more forgiving in general in terms of sizing down.


----------



## ceseeber

Alti Pump 160 sizing? Which size would I need if my old VP size is 39.5? Thank You


----------



## savvysgirl

If its any help *cesee*, my satin Alti 160s are 0.5 down from my true VP size. I think those 39s would be fine


----------



## ceseeber

savvysgirl said:


> If its any help *cesee*, my satin Alti 160s are 0.5 down from my true VP size. I think those 39s would be fine



hmmmm, you're a troublemaker you know?


----------



## savvysgirl

Meeeeeeee? NEVER!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ bahahahhahah!

Cesee , i thought they would have fitted you since the sizing reccomended half to full down from tts ( VP size in your case )


----------



## Suz7

Hi,

I've never owned a pair of Louboutins... I am currently looking at two styles (Lady Lynch Glitter and Greissimo). I find the shoes I own vary - guess on average they are a 38. 

My foot is approx 9.5" length and 3.5" wide. Wondering if anyone could advise on my Louboutin size, and perhaps the styles above. 

Unfortunately I live in a small city with no Louboutin stockists 

Thanks


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ is it possible for you to elaborate your sizes with other brand..its hard to determine what size you need approx using measurements


----------



## Star86doll

Hi! do you think Annees Folles in a size 39 will fit me? I'm a TTS 39
Biancas & Bibs 38.5, new vp 39, decollete 40 should be 39.5 and old maggies 39.
Thanks!!


----------



## Beaniebeans

Suz7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've never owned a pair of Louboutins... I am currently looking at two styles (Lady Lynch Glitter and Greissimo). I find the shoes I own vary - guess on average they are a 38.
> 
> My foot is approx 9.5" length and 3.5" wide. Wondering if anyone could advise on my Louboutin size, and perhaps the styles above.
> 
> Unfortunately I live in a small city with no Louboutin stockists
> 
> Thanks



I took the Damas Greissinmos TTS (38) and I'm a wide 7.5


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hey CL sizing fairies
What size would I be in the Jessy espadrille boots.
I'm a 36 in ron rons
36 in fifis
37 in Jem Velour
36 in Miss Fast
35 - 36 in flats, it varies

6 in Aldo
5.5 in Coach

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/jessy-flannel-12913.html


----------



## BellaShoes

LouboutinHottie said:


> Hey CL sizing fairies
> What size would I be in the Jessy espadrille boots.
> I'm a 36 in ron rons
> 36 in fifis
> 37 in Jem Velour
> 36 in Miss Fast
> 35 - 36 in flats, it varies
> 
> 6 in Aldo
> 5.5 in Coach
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/jessy-flannel-12913.html



TTS or .5 size down


----------



## BellaShoes

Star86doll said:


> Hi! do you think Annees Folles in a size 39 will fit me? I'm a TTS 39
> Biancas & Bibs 38.5, new vp 39, decollete 40 should be 39.5 and old maggies 39.
> Thanks!!



Yes, they should but know they are very narrow and the material does not give... best for a narrow foot.


----------



## indypup

Tell me these won't fit!  I'm looking at black suede Greissimos in a 37.5.

I'm a:
-37 in Feticha
-37.5 old VP
-37 Bianca/Bibi
-37.5 old Decollete

The sizing reference says 1/2 to a full size down, but I want the 100% that I need to stay away!


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ in that case  STEP AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD ...LEAVE THE MOUSE ALONE........LEAVE YOUR BLACK BERRY / IPHONE OR ANY INTERNET ACCESED THINGY MAJIGI AT HOME...GO FOR A WALK ... lol lol !


----------



## ellewoods

Drooling over Miss Boxe, which I totally regret not buying when they first came out. I found size 35.5 and size 36.5. So, which do you think will fit me? 

Some of my current pairs to give you an indication of my size: simple in 36 but they stretch out and I need ball of foot pads after a while, sixties in 36.5, yoyos in 36, maternas in 36, pigalle studs 35.5, yoyospina 36.5, twistochat 36.5, ballerines in 36.5 which stretched and now are slipping off, ballerines in 36 which fit, horatio in 36, sigourney booties in 36.5, viva lola in 36.


----------



## randr21

If I'm a 37 in old simples and in suede and patent decollettes, will a 37 in suede Alti Botte 140 fit?  TIA


----------



## Alice1979

indypup said:


> Tell me these won't fit! I'm looking at black suede Greissimos in a 37.5.
> 
> I'm a:
> -37 in Feticha
> -37.5 old VP
> -37 Bianca/Bibi
> -37.5 old Decollete
> 
> The sizing reference says 1/2 to a full size down, but I want the 100% that I need to stay away!


 
They will be 100% too big for you, so stay away.



ellewoods said:


> Drooling over Miss Boxe, which I totally regret not buying when they first came out. I found size 35.5 and size 36.5. So, which do you think will fit me?
> 
> Some of my current pairs to give you an indication of my size: simple in 36 but they stretch out and I need ball of foot pads after a while, sixties in 36.5, yoyos in 36, maternas in 36, pigalle studs 35.5, yoyospina 36.5, twistochat 36.5, ballerines in 36.5 which stretched and now are slipping off, ballerines in 36 which fit, horatio in 36, sigourney booties in 36.5, viva lola in 36.


 
MB is practically Simple with wedge, so if you're 36 in simple, then perhaps 36, or 35.5 in case of stretch, in MB will work the best for you.


----------



## meltdown_ice

Hi all, i would like to check if anyone have information or have tried on the Maudissima 100mm? It seems that the smallest size the US and UK stores are going to bring in is sz35 so am wondering if this style runs tts (think im a tts 34.5 with heel grips) and will my wide feet, short toes look good in them? Thank you very much for your time!

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) : 35 or 5 

 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): Wide with short toes, about 22cm length

 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: sz34.5 in Fifi lace with heel grips or half paddings, sz35 in Pigalle 100mm silver nappa laminato (heel grips and half paddings), sz35 miminette, sz35 in jean-paul nude patent wedges with half paddings, sz35 in new season simple pumps 85mm with heel grips, sz 35 yoyo patent 85mm (could be old season) with heel grips. sz34.5 Clichy 100mm with heel grips or half paddings, sz34 Pigalle 120mm and they're too long.

 The style you are asking about and what season it is from: 2011 Maudissima 100mm in Nude Patent.


----------



## miss alice

Ladies!

My usual CL size is 38. I am US 7.5 womens. Narrow to normal feet.

What size would I be in Rolando Zip and Bibi?

thank you in advance!!


----------



## Star86doll

Hi! do you think black kid banana in a size 39 will fit me if I'm 38.5 in all biancas? I'm a TTS 39. Thanks!


----------



## MadameElle

I am normally a US size 6 in Michael Kors, Stuart Wietzman, Nine West; and 6.5 in Cole Haan and Sam Edelman.

I've tried on 5.5 in CL classics - VP and Altadama and they fit in length - no heel slippage .. .. .. but just a little bit tight, not much, on the toes.

I currently own only 2 CLs:  MBB in 36 and Greissimo Multi in 35.5 - they both fit me.

I'm lusting over the Very Prive Spikes in beige that LavendeIce posted...I wonder what size I would need for these VP spikes 36 or 35.5?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeshika

meltdown_ice said:


> Hi all, i would like to check if anyone have information or have tried on the Maudissima 100mm? It seems that the smallest size the US and UK stores are going to bring in is sz35 so am wondering if this style runs tts (think im a tts 34.5 with heel grips) and will my wide feet, short toes look good in them? Thank you very much for your time!
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) : 35 or 5
> 
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): Wide with short toes, about 22cm length
> 
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: sz34.5 in Fifi lace with heel grips or half paddings, sz35 in Pigalle 100mm silver nappa laminato (heel grips and half paddings), sz35 miminette, sz35 in jean-paul nude patent wedges with half paddings, sz35 in new season simple pumps 85mm with heel grips, sz 35 yoyo patent 85mm (could be old season) with heel grips. sz34.5 Clichy 100mm with heel grips or half paddings, sz34 Pigalle 120mm and they're too long.
> 
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from: 2011 Maudissima 100mm in Nude Patent.



i am receiving mine in black nappa this weekend... i am a TTS 35.5 and I will let you know how it goes!!!


----------



## meltdown_ice

jeshika said:


> i am receiving mine in black nappa this weekend... i am a TTS 35.5 and I will let you know how it goes!!!



Congrats! I really love the way these maudissima look! Modeling pics please:greengrin:

Thank you for your prompt response, jeshika


----------



## meltdown_ice

Hi all again, 
Am think of getting a pair of sz35 Feticha but was wondering if this style will fit my wide feet? And will sz 35 be big for me. Has anyone with wide feet managed to fit comfortably in this style? Thank you in advance 

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 35 in sergio rossi, miu miu, dolce&gabbana

 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): Wide with short toes, about 22cm length

 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: sz34.5 in Fifi lace with heel grips or half paddings, sz35 in Pigalle 100mm nappa laminato (heel grips and half paddings), sz35 miminette, sz35 in jean-paul nude patent wedges with half paddings, sz35 in new season simple pumps 85mm with heel grips, sz 35 yoyo patent 85mm (could be old season) with heel grips. sz34.5 Clichy 100mm with heel grips or half paddings, sz34 Pigalle 120mm, can't fit as they are too long .

 The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Feticha 120mm sz 35


----------



## angiexp

Hi.
I am confused about the sizing info.. Can someone please clarify for me?
I want to order a pair of Biancas and it is listed as 1 size down/ tts.. Does that mean it is 1 size smaller than usual?
So if I usually wear 35 should I order 34?

Additional Info:
- I wear size 35 or us5 but most shoes leave 2 finger amount of space in the back. They're pretty loose but I've learned to walk in big shoes since it's very hard to find smaller sizes.
- My only pair of CLs are Bloody Marys but they aren't listed. I ordered size 35, but these are lace-up booties so I think the sizing is probably different.
- I think I'm narrow/average width
- I want to order a pair of Biancas (I'm guessing 2010 since it's from their site and they didn't have them up before)

Your advice will be much appreciated! =)
CLs run out really fast & I want to grab mine before their gone.. I'm scared if I order the wrong size they won't be available anymore in my size. Please help! 
TIA!


----------



## bagfashionista

sizing in other brands  - 8  in nine west
width - average, i suppose - i don't have much arch support, i don't think

i'm wanting the very prive 120mm that's on the CL site right now...what size should i get?


----------



## abonavo2

Any help is greatly appreciated!

I am looking to get a pair of black patent Rolandos on ebay.

Here is some information:

 My US size in most brands is 7.5 for any heel
 average width of foot
 I have not tried on any CLs, these will be my first pair
 I don't know off hand which season they are from, but here is a link to the auction, which hopefully will help
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110613135792&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

This auction is for patent Rolandos in a 38.5, which is a full size up from what I normally am.  I figured this may be best since they are also patent, but wanted to get advice from people with actual CL knowledge.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, I'm considering the Bow Ts. My CLs TTS is 37. Should I buy them TTS or half a size down (since they are d'orsays?). TIA


----------



## erinmiyu

MadameElle said:


> I am normally a US size 6 in Michael Kors, Stuart Wietzman, Nine West; and 6.5 in Cole Haan and Sam Edelman.
> 
> I've tried on 5.5 in CL classics - VP and Altadama and they fit in length - no heel slippage .. .. .. but just a little bit tight, not much, on the toes.
> 
> I currently own only 2 CLs:  MBB in 36 and Greissimo Multi in 35.5 - they both fit me.
> 
> I'm lusting over the Very Prive Spikes in beige that LavendeIce posted...I wonder what size I would need for these VP spikes 36 or 35.5?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i would suggest 35.5. i have them in black and they ran very large. (my simple size is 37, old season, and i have these in a 36 and 36.5 -- the 36s fit better)



bagfashionista said:


> sizing in other brands  - 8  in nine west
> width - average, i suppose - i don't have much arch support, i don't think
> 
> i'm wanting the very prive 120mm that's on the CL site right now...what size should i get?


this is difficult to say without some more information, maybe other brands you've tried on? i am a 6.5 (sometimes 6) in nine west and the 36 in the new season VP fit me best, though i have a 36.5 and it's ok with padding. i would suggest staying true to your us size and order an 8.




abonavo2 said:


> Any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> I am looking to get a pair of black patent Rolandos on ebay.
> 
> Here is some information:
> 
>  My US size in most brands is 7.5 for any heel
>  average width of foot
>  I have not tried on any CLs, these will be my first pair
>  I don't know off hand which season they are from, but here is a link to the auction, which hopefully will help
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110613135792&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> This auction is for patent Rolandos in a 38.5, which is a full size up from what I normally am.  I figured this may be best since they are also patent, but wanted to get advice from people with actual CL knowledge.


rolandos are a really tough fit. i did not find newer season rolandos to run bigger, but that's just me. i am a us 6.5-7 and i've had rolando/rolando-based shoes in 37 and 37.5. the 37.5s were too big for me as i bought them used and they were already stretched out, but 37s are just slightly too tight, but would be okay with stretching. (i am impatient though, so it's a no-go). most people go 1/2 up from their true size and seem okay. i have a narrowish foot and i could not have gone a full size up personally, though i know there have been a lot of people who do.


----------



## Hanna_M

I think I know the answer, in fact I'm pretty sure I've asked it before but I'm hoping to get a positive this time...!

I'm a CL TTS 40.5... therefore a Declic 100 would be TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size up, so a 41 really... with a Declic 120 being 1/2 size down from Declic 100, so a 40.5... 

Am I being really silly wanting a pair of suede 120s in a size 40? 

This is the second time a pair of 120s in suede has come up... I passed on the second (yellow ones, I was going to dye and strass) but now there's a pair of dark green ones and I NEED them!!! 

TIA

PS I have neither narrow nor wide feet
PPS I sized down 1/2 size in kid Biancas but one full size in suede as they stretched so much... hence my optimism here!


----------



## erinmiyu

^^sorry, lady, i think sizing down in the bianca is a bit different than in declic  i tried on suede declics in my tts (i am in the SSR) and i could not have sized down, personally.


----------



## Hanna_M

erinmiyu said:


> ^^sorry, lady, i think sizing down in the bianca is a bit different than in declic  i tried on suede declics in my tts (i am in the SSR) and i could not have sized down, personally.



Dammit dammit dammit! 

But thank you.


----------



## bagfashionista

thanks, erinmiyu! I ordered the 8 and keeping my fingers crossed! So excited!!!!


----------



## soda-pop

Hello Ladies! I noticed the Fifi Lace is almost sold out, and I have just fallen in love with them...

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 7.5-8

Width of feet: Narrow

Ron Ron size 38 fits me perfectly.

Do you think Fifi 100 Satin/Lace 37.5 could fit?
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/pumps/fifi-100mm.html

Thanks!


----------



## erinmiyu

soda-pop said:


> Hello Ladies! I noticed the Fifi Lace is almost sold out, and I have just fallen in love with them...
> 
> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 7.5-8
> 
> Width of feet: Narrow
> 
> Ron Ron size 38 fits me perfectly.
> 
> Do you think Fifi 100 Satin/Lace 37.5 could fit?
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/pumps/fifi-100mm.html
> 
> Thanks!


are those this season ron ron? i am a 36.5/37 in this season and took the same as fifi. (37 is a bit big, but perfect with padding, 36.5 would be good once stretched) i would personally not size down as fabric does not stretch as much as leather. they carried this style at saks as well, so you might want to call around.


----------



## calisurf

 Non-CL size: *7.5*
 Width of feet: *wide toes, narrow heel*
 What CLs you already have/tried on:

Bananas 37.5
Bianca 37.5
Bruges 38
Greissimo (suede) 37.5
Greissimo (damask) 38
Maggie 140 37.5
MBP 150 38
Miss Boxe 38
Rolando (old) 38.5
Peniche 38
VP (new) 38

Need help on Lady Peep Patent 150s - placing my order with boutique - 37.5 or 38?  

I am thinking 37.5


----------



## soda-pop

Thanks Erin!


----------



## **shoelover**

From my middle(longest) toe to heel measures 23.2 cms. I have a slim foot.

Declic's 140  size 35.5  140 but could do a 35.
Tried on pigalle 34.5 120 patent tight in toe box - no heel slippage
Lola 100...size 36 snug in toe box but livable..
Lady page size 36 kinda tight in toe box but livable

Do you think the following would work? Insoles measures at Insole length 8 3/4

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290501935727&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And these Insoles measure at 9 1/4 INCHES

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110589807406&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Thank you


----------



## itzkoolkidkam

alright, im looking to pickup my girlfriend a pair of fifre boots but they are no where to be found in a 39.5 (the 39 at saks was too small). I located a 40 on ebay but worried they might be too big on her.

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: *38-38.5 (in flats - Dior, Fendi)  *
*   and 39-39.5 (in heels - BCBG)*
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): *I would say average*
 Owns a pair of Rolando pumps in 39.5
 Heres the link to the ebay item (I believe theyre from current 
  collection): http://cgi.ebay.com/1195-C-LOUBOUTI...37041?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19bf8352b1

Thanks in advance! Im looking to gift these to her and the seller doesnt accept returns (not a surprise).


----------



## laureenthemean

itzkoolkidkam said:


> alright, im looking to pickup my girlfriend a pair of fifre boots but they are no where to be found in a 39.5 (the 39 at saks was too small). I located a 40 on ebay but worried they might be too big on her.
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: *38-38.5 (in flats - Dior, Fendi)  *
> *   and 39-39.5 (in heels - BCBG)*
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): *I would say average*
>  Owns a pair of Rolando pumps in 39.5
>  Heres the link to the ebay item (I believe theyre from current
> collection): http://cgi.ebay.com/1195-C-LOUBOUTI...37041?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19bf8352b1
> 
> Thanks in advance! Im looking to gift these to her and the seller doesnt accept returns (not a surprise).



I think they might be a little too big, but b/c they are booties she could always wear socks with them.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Please could someone help me? Here's some sizes for reference:
New Decoltissimo 85 sz 35.5
Super Dec 868 sz 37
Moudy sz 37 (a bit big, 36 would have been better) 
Moro boots sz 36
Pigalle 100 sz 36
Leopard Pony Hair Dickensera sz 36
Tried on:
Alti 140 pumps sz 36.5 and Alti 160 in sz 35.5 (there was abit of a gap at the back)

MY TTS is usually a 36.

Would the Python Rolandos in a sz 36 be ok for me?


  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## CelticLuv

Pigalle 100...TTS or half size down?
I can only find size 35 so I hope TTS will fit.
I'm a true 35 in most styles, NS, Ron Ron, Clichy 100, Madame Claude, Titi
35.5 in Candy, NP and Zigounettes (altho id be better in a 35), Alti 140
Thank you!


----------



## jeshika

CelticLuv said:


> Pigalle 100...TTS or half size down?
> I can only find size 35 so I hope TTS will fit.
> I'm a true 35 in most styles, NS, Ron Ron, Clichy 100, Madame Claude, Titi
> 35.5 in Candy, NP and Zigounettes (altho id be better in a 35), Alti 140
> Thank you!



Celtic, i went TTS on my Pigalle 100 and it was ok. I put an insole in it and it fits perfectly. i think u will be fine.


----------



## jooriargh

Hi Ladies, needing your help. I am:

36 in Lapono
36 in Very Galaxy
35.5 in Bianca
35.5 in Very Croise

What size should I get for Nude Patent VPs? I can only find 35 in Paris and 36 in London. Which size would be better out of the two?

Thanks!!


----------



## CelticLuv

Thanks Jeshika! I'm going to try the 35.
What kind of insole is that? It looks comfortable.


----------



## **shoelover**

From my middle(longest) toe to heel measures 23.2 cms. I have a slim foot.

Declic's 140 size 35.5 140 but could do a 35.
Tried on pigalle 34.5 120 patent tight in toe box - no heel slippage
Lola 100...size 36 snug in toe box but livable..
Lady page size 36 kinda tight in toe box but livable

Do you think the following would work? Insoles measures at Insole length 8 3/4

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And these Insoles measure at 9 1/4 INCHES

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


missed post i think. Thank you


----------



## sakura

jooriargh said:


> Hi Ladies, needing your help. I am:
> 
> 36 in Lapono
> 36 in Very Galaxy
> 35.5 in Bianca
> 35.5 in Very Croise
> 
> What size should I get for Nude Patent VPs? I can only find 35 in Paris and 36 in London. Which size would be better out of the two?
> 
> Thanks!!



I would go with the 36.


----------



## sakura

**shoelover** said:


> From my middle(longest) toe to heel measures 23.2 cms. I have a slim foot.
> 
> Declic's 140 size 35.5 140 but could do a 35.
> Tried on pigalle 34.5 120 patent tight in toe box - no heel slippage
> Lola 100...size 36 snug in toe box but livable..
> Lady page size 36 kinda tight in toe box but livable
> 
> Do you think the following would work? Insoles measures at Insole length 8 3/4
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> And these Insoles measure at 9 1/4 INCHES
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> missed post i think. Thank you



Between the two, the first one will fit you better.  They may still be a little big though.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Hi ladies I have only tried on two pair of CL's 
Bianca sling 42 fit perfect
Loubout peep toe boot fit good
Just a little tight in toe area
Now I want a pair of Bianca but don't know if I should get a 41 or 42? They never seen
To have any sizes when I do go to try then on
TIA


----------



## NANI1972

Declic sizing advice please.....

I am a 6.5 U.S. medium width feet. These are some the CL that I own.

Patent Biancas 36.5, heel slippage
Kid Biancas 36
Eel and Watersnake Altadama 37 fit good
Maggie 36.5
Mutli Damas Griessimo 37 major heel slippage tight toe box
Yolanda Spike 36.5 heel slippage
Patent Clichy 36.5

Will a 36.5 in Patent Declic work for me?


----------



## Star86doll

Hi! How does Ambertina 150 runs?


----------



## Niblette

Hi,
I am trying to determine Moira 120 sizing... From what I can tell, I am most comfortable in 41.5 but I also have 42.

I have:
Horatios - 42 They fit like a glove
Insectika - 41 VERY tight around the toe box. 
Simples  - 41.5 Fit perfectly

The Moira I am looking to buy are a size 41. Do you think they might work for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeshika

CelticLuv said:


> Thanks Jeshika! I'm going to try the 35.
> What kind of insole is that? It looks comfortable.



one of the ladies in the comfort forum recommended them... and i really like them because it doesn't add too much bulk.

http://www.pedagusa.com/product pages/lady.htm

good luck *celtic*! can't wait for your pictures~


----------



## Eclipse4

Hi Ladies,

Trying to figure out if I can fit a pair of fetichas in a 40.5.

Currently I wear 40.5 in square toe decolletes, 40 in b/w greissimo and tigresse wedges. Also, I tried on new simples and the 40 seemed to fit ok. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SassySarah

Eclipse4 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Trying to figure out if I can fit a pair of fetichas in a 40.5.
> 
> Currently I wear 40.5 in square toe decolletes, 40 in b/w greissimo and tigresse wedges. Also, I tried on new simples and the 40 seemed to fit ok.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



These run large in my opinion about a half size large.


----------



## annaspanna33

Hi ya, 
I'm after some sizing advice on the mamanouk please. I'd say i'm a true 38.5, which is what I wear in greissimo. 38/38.5 in altadama, 39/39.5 in old vps. Do you think I could make a 40 in mamanouks work (with insoles etc)? 
Thanks!


----------



## bagfashionista

bagfashionista said:


> sizing in other brands - 8 in nine west
> width - average, i suppose - i don't have much arch support, i don't think
> 
> i'm wanting the very prive 120mm that's on the CL site right now...what size should i get?


 
i've received the shoes in a size 38...my 3rd - 5th toes feel like they can't fully stretch out, and on my right foot, which is slightly bigger than the left, the second toe sticks out kinda awkwardly out of the peeptoe, and i feel is hanging over the edge of the shoe...i just ordered a 38.5 to try that instead...so maybe for VPs need to size up a 1/2 size?


----------



## tiffandy

Hi Ladies:
I'm a 36.5 in most designer shoes,

For CLs, however, 
size 36 in the Studded VP, 
size 36.5 in the Candy low-heel.

Just wondering what size I'm for the **Lady Derby bootie**?
I've searched everywhere in the forum but no luck!!

Thank you!!


----------



## indypup

Hi *tiffandy*!

It depends on the material... nappa vs pony vs flannel.

I found the nappa to be most TTS.  I would go with a 36.5.  Flannel and pony hair ran kind of small for me, but I still would purchase my true size and stretch them.  The nappa were also tight, but a little more bearable than the other two.


----------



## indypup

annaspanna33 said:


> Hi ya,
> I'm after some sizing advice on the mamanouk please. I'd say i'm a true 38.5, which is what I wear in greissimo. 38/38.5 in altadama, 39/39.5 in old vps. Do you think I could make a 40 in mamanouks work (with insoles etc)?
> Thanks!



Just off the top of my head, I'd say they're going to be too big.  A 39 or 39.5 is probably safest.  Are they 120 or 140?


----------



## indypup

NANI1972 said:


> Declic sizing advice please.....
> 
> I am a 6.5 U.S. medium width feet. These are some the CL that I own.
> 
> Patent Biancas 36.5, heel slippage
> Kid Biancas 36
> Eel and Watersnake Altadama 37 fit good
> Maggie 36.5
> Mutli Damas Griessimo 37 major heel slippage tight toe box
> Yolanda Spike 36.5 heel slippage
> Patent Clichy 36.5
> 
> Will a 36.5 in Patent Declic work for me?



*Nani*, I think a 36.5 will be a safe bet since they're the new sizing.


----------



## tiffandy

indypup said:


> Hi *tiffandy*!
> 
> It depends on the material... nappa vs pony vs flannel.
> 
> I found the nappa to be most TTS.  I would go with a 36.5.  Flannel and pony hair ran kind of small for me, but I still would purchase my true size and stretch them.  The nappa were also tight, but a little more bearable than the other two.



Hi Indypup:

Thanks for answering!!
You are my hero!! 

Just wondering though,
does it mean that the 2010 VPs generally run a little larger?

Also, I hope you don't mind me asking, I'm guessing your feet must be on the narrow side (like I am). That's why you find the flannel and pony versions still bearable TTS? 
Would you go 1/2 size up for the flannel and pony versions?


----------



## indypup

Yes, the new VP's run big for some.  I am a true 37.5 in the OLD CL sizing (VP, Declic, Decollete, etc.) and would definitely purchase a 37 for the new pairs.

I actually tried going up .5 for the flannel.  Neiman Marcus didn't have a 37 so the SA brought be a 37.5 in the flannel.  I HATED them.  They fit well, but they were too long (this is why I say they fit a little small).  My toes didn't fill out the peep like they should.  

I can't remember ever trying on the flannels in a 37, but I remember the 37.5 having very little give to them.  My feet are pretty average to maybe slightly narrow.


----------



## Katjamo

This thread is very helpfull. However - and this is probably because I am not native english speaker - but I don't understand the terms used in the first post. If it says 1 size down, does that mean the shoe is a size smaller or larger than usual?


----------



## CelticLuv

*Volnay 140*, TTS or half size up?
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?q=500724505&x=8&y=7
I can't seem to find any posts on this style. I'm primarily a 35 in most CL's.


----------



## voilasabine

Hello Ladies! 

Don't own any of the CL's so I would need your help in deciding what size to go with GREISSIMO 140 and FETICHA 120 both SUEDE 

Non-Cl Shoe sizes like Nine West I wear 7 1/2 
I have rather narrow feet 
I have tried a lot of CL's but I dont really remember, which ones

TIA


----------



## Yokochic

I am aware that few styles like VP & ron ron has changed in sizing. May I know whether there is any change in sizing for NP 120?

Thanks


----------



## jeshika

Katjamo said:


> This thread is very helpfull. However - and this is probably because I am not native english speaker - but I don't understand the terms used in the first post. If it says 1 size down, does that mean the shoe is a size smaller or larger than usual?



1 size down is 1 size smaller. i hth!


----------



## marketpro29

Happy Thanksgiving! 
I am a US9.5, a 40 in Simples and Scissor Girl, and 40.5 in square Decollete's.  

On ebay I'm looking at:

Cathay in 40.5
Clichy 100 in 41
Alta Spritney in 40
Zigounette in 39.5

Will any or all of these work for me? I'm giving thanks for any help!


----------



## MissPrivé

I would go with the 41. They stretch like crazy...



ilovefashion87 said:


> Hi ladies I have only tried on two pair of CL's
> Bianca sling 42 fit perfect
> Loubout peep toe boot fit good
> Just a little tight in toe area
> Now I want a pair of Bianca but don't know if I should get a 41 or 42? They never seen
> To have any sizes when I do go to try then on
> TIA


----------



## Anne_O

Gah. GAAAAAAAH!

OK, my feet are officially weird, or something. Please hear my plea, ladies.

Greissimos are supposed to be 1 full-size-down shoes. Yet, while being a US 8 / 8.5, I had to take a 39 in Greiss (nappa) and they're pretty much torture devices in the toe-box, my toes go numb instantly.

Also, Guerriere booties are just too small in 39, I'd need at least a 39.5.

So, I tried on some Titis today (eel) to see if I could walk at all with Feticha heels, and lo! I stepped right out of the 39.5. The store only had one full size down and the 38.5 seemed to fit fine, length-wise - my toes were just crushed by the tip opening. 
My question is, what size should I look for, for *Fetichas*? I'd tend to look for a 38.5 then, but is there a risk re: the toe-box, do you think? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sharonephone

Hi Ladies,

I'm looking at the Elisa but wondering about size. I currently own a Simple in a 40, although it is still tight. Other non-CL sizes:
39.5 Gucci
40 Chanel
40 Manolo
40 Jimmy Choo

TIA!


----------



## Bellarina

New Very Prive sizing Q ~ I wear a 38 in most of my CL's except Decolitissimo 100's, I wear a 37.  

My other shoes ~ 37.5 in Dior, 38 in Fendi, 37.5 Prada, 38 in Zanotti, and all over the map in my Chanel's.  

TIA!


----------



## carlinha

Bellarina said:


> New Very Prive sizing Q ~ I wear a 38 in most of my CL's except Decolitissimo 100's, I wear a 37.
> 
> My other shoes ~ 37.5 in Dior, 38 in Fendi, 37.5 Prada, 38 in Zanotti, and all over the map in my Chanel's.
> 
> TIA!



*bellarina*, new VP is running slightly larger with a narrower sexier vamp than old VP, so i think you can do 37.5 in them (what are your other CL styles by the way, as i am not familiar with decoltissimo sizing?)


----------



## carlinha

Anne_O said:


> Gah. GAAAAAAAH!
> 
> OK, my feet are officially weird, or something. Please hear my plea, ladies.
> 
> Greissimos are supposed to be 1 full-size-down shoes. Yet, while being a US 8 / 8.5, I had to take a 39 in Greiss (nappa) and they're pretty much torture devices in the toe-box, my toes go numb instantly.
> 
> Also, Guerriere booties are just too small in 39, I'd need at least a 39.5.
> 
> So, I tried on some Titis today (eel) to see if I could walk at all with Feticha heels, and lo! I stepped right out of the 39.5. The store only had one full size down and the 38.5 seemed to fit fine, length-wise - my toes were just crushed by the tip opening.
> My question is, what size should I look for, for *Fetichas*? I'd tend to look for a 38.5 then, but is there a risk re: the toe-box, do you think?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



oh *Anne_O*, unfortunately this seems to be a common problem with CLs!  And FETICHAS are NOTORIOUS for being torture devices and not very easy to walk in, even worse than titi... if you get them TTS, the toebox is murder, but they will be fine length-wise... if you get 1/2 size up, the toebox will be more tolerable, but you may have heel slippage.  my solution is that i'd rather not have my toes fall off, so i am suggesting getting them 1/2 size up, and deal with the heel slippage by padding them (which would also make them more comfy).  for you, that may mean 39 or 39.5 in the fetichas.

good luck.  they're stunningly sexy shoes....


----------



## carlinha

voilasabine said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Don't own any of the CL's so I would need your help in deciding what size to go with GREISSIMO 140 and FETICHA 120 both SUEDE
> 
> Non-Cl Shoe sizes like Nine West I wear 7 1/2
> I have rather narrow feet
> I have tried a lot of CL's but I dont really remember, which ones
> 
> TIA



i have narrow feet and very narrow heels... for me i sized 1 full size down in the greissimo... feticha is TTS to 1/2 size up.

so for you i would suggest:
greissimo 36.5 or 37
feticha 37.5 or 38 (37.5 may fit lengthwise but will be murder in the toebox... 38 may be a little loose but better in the toebox, and you can just pad it to make it fit)


----------



## carlinha

Star86doll said:


> Hi! How does Ambertina 150 runs?



1/2 size down for me


----------



## carlinha

calisurf said:


>  Non-CL size: *7.5*
>  Width of feet: *wide toes, narrow heel*
>  What CLs you already have/tried on:
> 
> Bananas 37.5
> Bianca 37.5
> Bruges 38
> Greissimo (suede) 37.5
> Greissimo (damask) 38
> Maggie 140 37.5
> MBP 150 38
> Miss Boxe 38
> Rolando (old) 38.5
> Peniche 38
> VP (new) 38
> 
> Need help on Lady Peep Patent 150s - placing my order with boutique - 37.5 or 38?
> 
> I am thinking 37.5



37.5!


----------



## carlinha

jooriargh said:


> Hi Ladies, needing your help. I am:
> 
> 36 in Lapono
> 36 in Very Galaxy
> 35.5 in Bianca
> 35.5 in Very Croise
> 
> What size should I get for Nude Patent VPs? I can only find 35 in Paris and 36 in London. Which size would be better out of the two?
> 
> Thanks!!



out of 35 and 36, i would go for 36 and just pad it... you technically need a 35.5. i think


----------



## jchiapp

Hi ladies, i need help!
I have my heart set on the Alti platform heel pump 140.  I would like to know how they fit in comparison to the Christian Louboutin Lady Peep Peep-toe Platform Pumps
I tried my friends on in in a size 35, and they fit but they were uncomfortably small. What is the style comparisson and could i get away with these if they fit similar in a 6.5. Thanks


----------



## jchiapp

i dont really know how this works but i need help! lol so im looking for some expert openions considoring this is my first pair....
I have my heart set on the Alti platform heel pump 140. I would like to know how they fit in comparison to the Christian Louboutin Lady Peep Peep-toe Platform Pumps
I tried my friends on in in a size 35, and they fit but they were uncomfortably small. What is the style comparisson and could i get away with these if they fit similar in a 6.5. Thanks


----------



## jeshika

jchiapp said:


> Hi ladies, i need help!
> I have my heart set on the Alti platform heel pump 140.  I would like to know how they fit in comparison to the Christian Louboutin Lady Peep Peep-toe Platform Pumps
> I tried my friends on in in a size 35, and they fit but they were uncomfortably small. What is the style comparisson and could i get away with these if they fit similar in a 6.5. Thanks



I went TTS in mine. I wear a 35.5 in almost all my CLs and I took the Alti 140 TTS. A size 35 is going to be impossible for you. I guess depending on whether your feet are narrow or wide, you are going to want to try a 36.5 or 37. GL!


----------



## jeshika

meltdown_ice said:


> Hi all, i would like to check if anyone have information or have tried on the Maudissima 100mm? It seems that the smallest size the US and UK stores are going to bring in is sz35 so am wondering if this style runs tts (think im a tts 34.5 with heel grips) and will my wide feet, short toes look good in them? Thank you very much for your time!
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) : 35 or 5
> 
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): Wide with short toes, about 22cm length
> 
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: sz34.5 in Fifi lace with heel grips or half paddings, sz35 in Pigalle 100mm silver nappa laminato (heel grips and half paddings), sz35 miminette, sz35 in jean-paul nude patent wedges with half paddings, sz35 in new season simple pumps 85mm with heel grips, sz 35 yoyo patent 85mm (could be old season) with heel grips. sz34.5 Clichy 100mm with heel grips or half paddings, sz34 Pigalle 120mm and they're too long.
> 
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from: 2011 Maudissima 100mm in Nude Patent.



I took the Maudissima TTS. I would suggest you take them in a 34.5. Good luck!


----------



## Bellarina

I've read conflicting advice about sizing for Petite Fee. I typically wear a 38 in Ernesta and Joli Noeud Dorcet, 37 Decoltissimo 100.


----------



## sophinette007

Ladies, I need your help for the lady lynch in mini glitter please. I have read that they run big but I need a confirmation because I won't be able to try them. My TTS is 38 and I am a 38.5 in most of CL shoes(except Bianca=38, VP=38 and Rolando=39). Do I need to pick a size 38 in Lady Lynch or will it be too big? I have a wide feet.Thank you in advance for you help.


----------



## Shirazzzi

Hello Ladies :urock:

I am planning on buying the multi color glitter sling backs with the gold heel(I hope that's their name) and they only have size 36.5 left. I normally wear between 36.5 to 37 in CL so I was wondering how it will fit. 
I own biancas in size 36.5 and the triple bone amelissa in size 37

Your help is very much appreciated :kiss:


----------



## jeshika

sophinette007 said:


> Ladies, I need your help for the lady lynch in mini glitter please. I have read that they run big but I need a confirmation because I won't be able to try them. My TTS is 38 and I am a 38.5 in most of CL shoes(except Bianca=38, VP=38 and Rolando=39). Do I need to pick a size 38 in Lady Lynch or will it be too big? I have a wide feet.Thank you in advance for you help.



they definitely run big. my lady lynch zeppa wedges are about 1 size too big. i had to pad the heck out of them and i'm still not sure if they are wearable. good luck!


----------



## Luena

Hi there everyone, i dont know if i am posting this in the right place as this is my first post. I'm about to get my first CL Simple pump 70 in nude. Does anyone have this? How do they fit?
Im usually a european size 36, shall I go 37?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## chloe speaks

Does the Pigalle 100 w/ sculpted heel fit exactly like without?

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) : 7.5 and usually CL 38 

 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): Average foot

 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: 
*Have* Clichy 100 perfect 38.5, Rolando 38.5, _*Tried on*_ Dorepi 100 -37.5 seemed right, Pigalle 120 37 seemed ok, a bit tight.

 The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Pigalle 100 with sculpted heel in Patent leather, don't know season. Is *in size 38*


----------



## PlatinumSM

*Question:  What size am I in the Lady Lynch Patent Wedge?*

*US Shoe Size: * 8 M

*CL Sizes: * 38 Drapiday Suede, 38.5 Decollete Patent, 39 Miss Boxe Patent Wedge, 39 Lastic Bootie

I know the guide says to order 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN for the Lady Lynch pumps, but I wonder if that goes for the wedge version, too...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## woody

Does anyone now how the OTK ronfifi runs?

Thanks


----------



## chloe speaks

sophinette007 said:


> Ladies, I need your help for the lady lynch in mini glitter please. I have read that they run big but I need a confirmation because I won't be able to try them. My TTS is 38 and I am a 38.5 in most of CL shoes(except Bianca=38, VP=38 and Rolando=39). Do I need to pick a size 38 in Lady Lynch or will it be too big? I have a wide feet.Thank you in advance for you help.



38 may be too big but may work.  I have the fuxia mini glitter LL (my avatar) in 37.5 and its a tad big in the heel (heel grips) and my usual CL is 38. I feel I could do a 37 as well but wanted to add some scoosh in case I put a footpad in as this 120 has no platform!


----------



## fashionatic079

Hey guys, does anyone know where i can find a good, black peep toe pump heel about 4 inches and size 7.5?


----------



## nay.nay01

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) *39, 8 1/2* Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) - *Narrow *
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
I tried on the no prive in 39 and my foot was hanging off the back...

*Do you think I can make a 39.5 work in the horatio sling?
TIA!


----------



## nay.nay01

*


----------



## jeshika

PlatinumSM said:


> *Question:  What size am I in the Lady Lynch Patent Wedge?*
> 
> *US Shoe Size: * 8 M
> 
> *CL Sizes: * 38 Drapiday Suede, 38.5 Decollete Patent, 39 Miss Boxe Patent Wedge, 39 Lastic Bootie
> 
> I know the guide says to order 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN for the Lady Lynch pumps, but I wonder if that goes for the wedge version, too...
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Yes it does. I got my Lady Lynch Zeppa Wedges TTS and I was swimming in them.


----------



## MissPrivé

*What size would you recommend for the VP spikes?*

I'm a 36 in 2009 glitter marine vps with a little heelslippage. 

*What size would you recommend for new patent pigalle 120*

I tried the patent pigalle 120 in may and a size 35.5 was perfect. 

My other CL sizes (some examples):

Simple 36
YouYou 36
Bianca 35.5

My feet are very narrow.  TIA!!!!


----------



## taydev

i searched for alta bouton boots in this thread but couldn't find it. how do these shoes size? i wear 39 in open-toe pumps/sandals, 39.5 in closd-toe pumps, and 40 in boots (closed-toe). i know, very erratic. i don't have any open-toe boots such as these, so i was wondering if i could get away with a 39 or 39.5 even if my original boot size is 40? thanks in advance

*edit* WOOHOO! 500th post after 2.5 years


----------



## cuddles001

I have heard that the Lady Lynch runs big and I should get 1/2 size smaller. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## sophinette007

Yes that's what I have read too but the Smaller size range should even get one full size down from their normal CL size. But I guess,that's depend on how wide your feet are .

Today a SA told me the Lady Lynch sizing is exactly the same as Pigalle 120. Since I have large feet and I am not in the Smaller size range. I think I should get them in TTS(=38) like my Pigalle 120.
I hope that's help but this is the theory. In real  I am still hesitating between a size 38 and a size 37.5....


cuddles001 said:


> I have heard that the Lady Lynch runs big and I should get 1/2 size smaller. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## sophinette007

Hi, I am a TTS size 38 in general and a size 38.5 in most of CL size and I have the simple pumps 70 in size 38.5. I think you should pick a size 36.5 but if you feet are narrow, I think you should pick TTS= a size 36.



Luena said:


> Hi there everyone, i dont know if i am posting this in the right place as this is my first post. I'm about to get my first CL Simple pump 70 in nude. Does anyone have this? How do they fit?
> Im usually a european size 36, shall I go 37?
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## sophinette007

chloe speaks said:


> 38 may be too big but may work. I have the fuxia mini glitter LL (my avatar) in 37.5 and its a tad big in the heel (heel grips) and my usual CL is 38. I feel I could do a 37 as well but wanted to add some scoosh in case I put a footpad in as this 120 has no platform!


 
Thanyou *Jehsika* for your answer too about the Lady Lynch!

Thank you *Chloe Speaks*! Do you know what's your Pigalle 120 size?Have you narrow or wide feet? Since we nearly have the same size(I am a 38 TTS but 38,5 in CL) that would help me.

I ask you about the Pigalle 120 because today a SA told me that the Lady Lynch sizing like Piggies 120, so I wanted to check again if this information is correct. I am still hesitating between a size 37.5 and a 38. Shoud I sizing down a half of size or a full size....My Pigalles 120 in 38 are ok but a little big at the back(but I don't need heel grip to fix that since it is not so obvious) but perfect on the toe box. On the one hand,I am afraid that the lady lynch toe box is too narrow if I pick a size 37.5 and on the other hand I am afraid that they are too big if I pick a size 38 since I want them in glitter which is definitely more strechy than my patent Pigalle I guess.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Pigalle and Lady Lynch sizing are the same for me. I went a half size up with LL and my LL Zeppas not by choice but bc I wasn't sure on sizing. Foot pads worked for me plus it added some comfort.


----------



## amnA-

Hye guys!!!

Am contemplating buying the following pair.. please guide as to which size i should order...
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000000cat000141cat000143cat9360735cat13410734


I am a 
size 7 UK (Dune, Moda in Pelle, Zara etc.)
size 9 USA (Nine west, INC etc)

My size is giuseppe zanotti, Jimmy choo and Gucci is 40.
Feet are wide at front. TIA


----------



## Luena

Hi Sophinette, thank you so much for your help...I have ordered them yesterday in size 37, now i am praying they will fit....


----------



## medicbean

hi guys

sorry in advance if this is a stupid question but there are a pair of gorgeous declic on sale on ebay and ive been looking for them for ages, but they are 2 sizes too big, should i let them go? or can i somehow use some miraculous thing to make them fit

xxxx


----------



## calisurf

carlinha said:


> 37.5!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## calisurf

 Non-CL size: 7.5
 Width of feet: wide toes, narrow heel
 What CLs you already have/tried on:

Bananas 37.5
Bianca 37.5
Greissimo (suede) 37.5
Greissimo (damask) 38
Maggie 140 37.5
MBP 150 38
Miss Boxe 38
Peniche 38
VP (new) 38

I'm interested in the Deva, does anyone know how this shoe runs?

(example: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-C...10208?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a38808e0)


----------



## laureenthemean

medicbean said:


> hi guys
> 
> sorry in advance if this is a stupid question but there are a pair of gorgeous declic on sale on ebay and ive been looking for them for ages, but they are 2 sizes too big, should i let them go? or can i somehow use some miraculous thing to make them fit
> 
> xxxx



There are lots of suggestions for how to make them fit, but I always end up selling shoes that are too big.  It's just not the same.


----------



## bellajanie84

I was waiting to buy the Louboutin Multi Glitter Ron Rons is a 37.5 from Barneys ( my nordies only has it in a 37), well of course it sold out. My nordies only has 1 pair of 37's left.
When I tried them they fit but feel snug.... my question is do these strech at all?
TIA!


----------



## FootCandy

Anyone have sizing advise on the Ariella Talon boots???


----------



## erinmiyu

bellajanie84 said:


> I was waiting to buy the Louboutin Multi Glitter Ron Rons is a 37.5 from Barneys ( my nordies only has it in a 37), well of course it sold out. My nordies only has 1 pair of 37's left.
> When I tried them they fit but feel snug.... my question is do these strech at all?
> TIA!


i don't have the glitter ron rons, but i have a pair of glitter pigalles and i think glittered shoes are a lot stiffer than other materials and do not seem to stretch as much. it might be different with the mini-glitter, but i swear the glitter is like a force-field of non-stretch.


----------



## CelticLuv

FootCandy said:


> Anyone have sizing advise on the Ariella Talon boots???



I was told half size up to I full size up _however _I bought my black kid Ariella Talon boots TTS and I just need to have the toebox stretched and they'll be fine. My size is 35 so if you're bigger size than 36 I suggest getting at least half size up, especially in boots b/c you can always wear socks


----------



## sammieee

I'm looking at the Metallic Declic 120s for my next purchase and am a 37.5 in the Simple 85s.  Should I stick with a 37.5 or size down a half size?


----------



## taydev

i searched for alta bouton boots in this thread but couldn't find it. how do these shoes size? i wear 39 in open-toe pumps/sandals, 39.5 in closd-toe pumps, and 40 in boots (closed-toe). i know, very erratic. i don't have any open-toe boots such as these, so i was wondering if i could get away with a 39 or 39.5 even if my original boot size is 40? thanks in advance


----------



## bellajanie84

Thanks!
For some reason thats what I thought, I figure if it streched the glitter would fall easier... sad face



erinmiyu said:


> i don't have the glitter ron rons, but i have a pair of glitter pigalles and i think glittered shoes are a lot stiffer than other materials and do not seem to stretch as much. it might be different with the mini-glitter, but i swear the glitter is like a force-field of non-stretch.


----------



## MissPrivé

MissPrivé;17283529 said:
			
		

> *What size would you recommend for the VP spikes?*
> 
> I'm a 36 in 2009 glitter marine vps with a little heelslippage.
> 
> *What size would you recommend for new patent pigalle 120*
> 
> I tried the patent pigalle 120 in may and a size 35.5 was perfect.
> 
> My other CL sizes (some examples):
> 
> Simple 36
> YouYou 36
> Bianca 35.5
> 
> My feet are very narrow. TIA!!!!


 
:bump: 

Anyone?? I'm paying 100 $ for shipping so i really want to be sure about the size because i can't afford to send them back and pay shipping again... Any advice would help me a lot!! TIA!!


----------



## SassySarah

^^ I can only tell you that black vp spikes run very large and stretch easily. About a half size large after wearing they've stretched and now mine feel like a whole size large. The leather is very soft and stretches easily.  I would say go with your Bianca sizing and you may need padding when they stretch. My beige ones are tts.


----------



## MissPrivé

Thank you very much *SassySarah*!! So that means the black ones run larger than the beige ones? Really weird!! I will go with the 35 for the black vps and the 35.5 for the beige vps then... Thanks again!


----------



## mllev

Hi, could someone help me with the Turban Flats sizing?

I'm not really sure what size I'd wear in the US, but my European size is almost always 38 (using a converter that's US7.5), although I do have some pairs that are 37 (US7).
I feel that my foot widht is pretty average, definately not very wide.

I have Simple Pumps (100) in size 38 and they fit me pretty much perfectly, although now that it is really cold here in Finland they are almost too big as my feet are not "swollen" at all.
I also have Jessy 85 wedge boots in size 39, but they are definately too big without extra insoles so I think they would have been best in size 38 also.

Now I've got my eye on a pair of Turban Flat -shoes which are size 37.5 and I was really hoping they'd fit me.. So, any advice?


----------



## SassySarah

MissPrivé;17302660 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much *SassySarah*!! So that means the black ones run larger than the beige ones? Really weird!! I will go with the 35 for the black vps and the 35.5 for the beige vps then... Thanks again!



For me that is the case. Beige are so new and I haven't broken mine in yet so not sure if this is the norm.


----------



## MissPrivé

Thank you *SassySarah* you really helped me a lot!!


----------



## pr1nc355

Does watersnake stretch?


----------



## marketpro29

Does anyone know if Mushroom's VP's are the new or old sizing?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Brown-Very-Prive-Glittart-Heel-39-5-/310220155775

I'm a 40 in Simples, 40.5 in Decolletes, 39.5 in Zigounette (but they are snug). I prefer a tight fit... will a 39.5 fit me in these VP's? Thank you!!


----------



## mizsunshyne

This isn't necessarily a question relating to sizing.  I looked up info but I couldn't find much.  I just needed to know if VPs are only made in the 120mm heel height.  I have a pair that measures to 110mm and I'm a bit confused to why.  Thanks.


----------



## ckl5016

Anyone have advice on the sizing of Nitoinimoi boots?  Thanks


----------



## MissPrivé

As far as i know the vps are only available w/120 heel. But the heel height is always approximately, so it's possible that yours are a little bit shorter...



mizsunshyne said:


> This isn't necessarily a question relating to sizing. I looked up info but I couldn't find much. I just needed to know if VPs are only made in the 120mm heel height. I have a pair that measures to 110mm and I'm a bit confused to why. Thanks.


----------



## meltdown_ice

Hi ladies,
I was at CL trunk show in singapore yesterday and fell completely in love with Mago 140, the one with black and cream leather....Anyone can advise how they will fit?

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) : 35 dolce gabanna, miu miu

 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): Wide with short toes, about 22cm length

 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: 
sz 34 Bianca

sz34.5 in Fifi lace with heel grips, Clichy 100mm with heel grips or half paddings, Elisa 100mm with heel grips

sz35 in Pigalle 100mm silver nappa laminato (heel grips and half paddings), miminette, sz35 in new season simple pumps 85mm with heel grips, sz35 in jean-paul nude patent wedges with half paddings, sz 35 yoyo patent 85mm (could be old season) with heel grips. 


 The style you are asking about and what season it is from: 2011 Mago 140

Thank you ladies


----------



## fashion.victim

Hi everyone!

I need help about the sizing for Bibi 140 Suede Pumps.

I'm wearing 8.5 US size for most shoes, wide feet and never try a louboutin shoes before therefore I really need help! 

Thank you very much!


----------



## taydev

I just have a general question about the sizes. I didn't know the sizes changed last year because I haven't been purchasing for a long time up until a week or so ago. So what difference have they made? Are cl's tts now? Thanks.


----------



## SassySarah

fashion.victim said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need help about the sizing for Bibi 140 Suede Pumps.
> 
> I'm wearing 8.5 US size for most shoes, wide feet and never try a louboutin shoes before therefore I really need help!
> 
> Thank you very much!



I am 8.5 us wider foot and take 38.5 in Bibi  39 in most CL's. They stretch.


----------



## Sweet_Jasmine

Hi Ladies,

I would love some confirmation on this sexy slingback heels as I am trying to get the right size for me.
I am usually a US 8/average width feet.

Thank you so much!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## mizsunshyne

MissPrivé;17312367 said:
			
		

> As far as i know the vps are only available w/120 heel. But the heel height is always approximately, so it's possible that yours are a little bit shorter...



Thank you *MissPrivé*!


----------



## Star86doll

Hello! I am a normal 39, wear 39.5 - 40 in mostly CLs but 39 in new VP and 38.5 in Biancas. will Piros 39.5 fit me? Thanks!


----------



## SassySarah

Star86doll said:


> Hello! I am a normal 39, wear 39.5 - 40 in mostly CLs but 39 in new VP and 38.5 in Biancas. will Piros 39.5 fit me? Thanks!



They should. I wear 39 in most CLs and have Piroshki in 39.


----------



## Star86doll

^^ Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Luena

sophinette007 said:


> Hi, I am a TTS size 38 in general and a size 38.5 in most of CL size and I have the simple pumps 70 in size 38.5. I think you should pick a size 36.5 but if you feet are narrow, I think you should pick TTS= a size 36.




Thank you so much, I have order size 37, and i will receive at the end of the week. Will let you know how they fitted. Regards


----------



## chloe speaks

sophinette007 said:


> Thanyou *Jehsika* for your answer too about the Lady Lynch!
> 
> Thank you *Chloe Speaks*! Do you know what's your Pigalle 120 size?Have you narrow or wide feet? Since we nearly have the same size(I am a 38 TTS but 38,5 in CL) that would help me.
> 
> I ask you about the Pigalle 120 because today a SA told me that the Lady Lynch sizing like Piggies 120, so I wanted to check again if this information is correct. I am still hesitating between a size 37.5 and a 38. Shoud I sizing down a half of size or a full size....My Pigalles 120 in 38 are ok but a little big at the back(but I don't need heel grip to fix that since it is not so obvious) but perfect on the toe box. On the one hand,I am afraid that the lady lynch toe box is too narrow if I pick a size 37.5 and on the other hand I am afraid that they are too big if I pick a size 38 since I want them in glitter which is definitely more strechy than my patent Pigalle I guess.


 
Hi Sophinette,
I don't own Pigalle 120 but have been eyeing some and I have tried them on several times. I tried on the 37 and the 37.5 and I am certain that either would work, depending on the material. How long have you worn the Pigalle 120s? From Piggy's thread, they will stretch over time.


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Hi Ladies, 

I REALLY want the lucifer bows (heel height 120mm) that were just posted on the CL website. The sizing says that they run small so I should order a half size down, ahah I don't know if I trust that. I know they are a new style, but maybe anyone that owns some pigalles can tell me how those run instead? Also, based on the sizing below, what's my TTS? TIA

My size in Aldo: 37 (most other brands as well)
Width of feet: Narrow

CL sizes: 
Biancas 37.5, 
Bianca Slings 38
Bibis 37.5
Simples 37
Ron Rons 37.5
Decollette 38
Flats 37.5

Style: Lucifer Bows (120mm) - Spring '11


----------



## crystalhowlett

Hello ladies, i am looking at a pair of Titi blue glitter. Sellers says they r a 39, 21.5 cm.  she is a Australian 8 and they fit fine.  I normally wear 7.5m to 8 depending on any shoe  the CL's I have are bianaca patenet-(with slide pads 
)38,38.5 sometimes heel,  38 espadrilles.  I thought the Titi was 1/2 up-  tts.  I have already authenticated them from eBay seller mel08089. I think. Please help. Auction ending by the end of be day. I want them so bad.


----------



## crystalhowlett

eBay item 330503007107 ^^^


----------



## MissPrivé

The titi is 1/2 size DOWN to TTS. I think a 39 will be too big...


----------



## crystalhowlett

thank you Miss Prive'


----------



## juicyjeans

Are any of you ladies familliar with the sizing for yoyospina? Thanks


----------



## rnsmelody

Hi I have another pair of CL that i'm lemming on purchasing.

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) YSL tribute 38.5
 Width of feet Average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - decollete patent leather 39, 2010 very prive black leather & patent leather 38.5, altadama 38.5, very croise satin 38.5
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. not sure what season.. *Declic 140 kid leather 38.5*


Thanks in advance!


----------



## CelticLuv

I have a pair of Declic 140's where the padded insole appears to be coming away from the wood arch of the shoe (hope that makes sense). Is this something any one has seen before and can I just easily repair it with some superglue?
I bought them brand new from the *bay (though the insole coming away wasn't mentioned).


----------



## foxyqt

Hello Ladies!

Anyone have an idea of how *Lady Bow's* run in general? I know that with slingbacks we should usually size down but I just wanted to double check..

These are my sizes:
Old VP = 37
Decolette 37.5
Ambro Lace Pumps = 37.5
Rolandzip Pumps = 37


----------



## indypup

juicyjeans said:


> are any of you ladies familliar with the sizing for yoyospina? Thanks


tts.


----------



## indypup

Mrs. Awesome said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I REALLY want the lucifer bows (heel height 120mm) that were just posted on the CL website. The sizing says that they run small so I should order a half size down, ahah I don't know if I trust that. I know they are a new style, but maybe anyone that owns some pigalles can tell me how those run instead? Also, based on the sizing below, what's my TTS? TIA
> 
> My size in Aldo: 37 (most other brands as well)
> Width of feet: Narrow
> 
> CL sizes:
> Biancas 37.5,
> Bianca Slings 38
> Bibis 37.5
> Simples 37
> Ron Rons 37.5
> Decollette 38
> Flats 37.5
> 
> Style: Lucifer Bows (120mm) - Spring '11


I'm thinking a 36.5 will work for you.  You seem to be .5 off from my sizing (I wear a 37.5 in decolletes, 37.5 in bianca slings, 37 in bibi) and I take a 36 in the pigalle 120.


----------



## BattyBugs

I've been seeing so many gorgeous shoes, that I am getting tempted to pull the trigger on some of the gorgeous styles. Just so I am ready, let's say I want a pair of 100mm AD's, VPs and HPs, how should I size them? In CLs I wear:

Numero Prive Slingback 90mm: 40.5
MBP w/ 85mm heels:  40.5
Belle Booties - 85mm heels: Bought 40.5, should have gone with 40, as they are too big.
Simples: 40
Guerriere: I tried this one on in a 40.5, but after it stretched, I would have needed a 40.
Prada: 40
LV: 39.5 - 40, depending on the style.
Chanel: 40


----------



## calisurf

I just got the Lucifer Bow at SCP yesterday.

The sizing is really crazy.  I am a 37.5 TTS -- and I had to go down 1 full size to a 36.5.

My Bianca size is 37.5...


----------



## indypup

calisurf said:


> I just got the Lucifer Bow at SCP yesterday.
> 
> The sizing is really crazy.  I am a 37.5 TTS -- and I had to go down 1 full size to a 36.5.
> 
> My Bianca size is 37.5...


That sounds about right for 120's.
_
Pigalle 120 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN_


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Thanks Indy!


----------



## Bellajane

Hello, I am looking at a pair of size 36 suede Declic 120's. I have very narrow feet but I am generally a TTS 36.5 in CL.
I have Simple 100 in 36.5 and Rolando in 36.5
I have Kate Spade in 36.5, Manolos in 37, Hugo Boss kid pump in 37 (but could go down in these).
Do you think the Declic's would work? Thanks!


----------



## rnsmelody

Please disregard post #711. seller listed the wrong size. here is the right information

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) YSL tribute 38.5
 Width of feet Average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - decollete patent leather 39, 2010 very prive black leather & patent leather 38.5, altadama 38.5, very croise satin 38.5
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. Not sure what season.. *Declic 140 kid leather 38 - already broken in with about 5-6 wears
*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## msohm

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 34-35
 Width of feet: narrow
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
Patent Décolleté 35 (34.5 would've been perfect)
Flannel Lady Page 34.5
Patent Open Clic 34.5
Miniglitter Catenita 34.5
Lilac/Navy Maggie 34.5 (tad loose)

 The style you are asking about and what season it is from:
Patent Pigalle (Will a 34 still be too big for me?)
Pigalle Plato SS2011 (Does anyone know how these run yet?)*

Thank you!


----------



## indypup

Bellajane said:


> Hello, I am looking at a pair of size 36 suede Declic 120's. I have very narrow feet but I am generally a TTS 36.5 in CL.
> I have Simple 100 in 36.5 and Rolando in 36.5
> I have Kate Spade in 36.5, Manolos in 37, Hugo Boss kid pump in 37 (but could go down in these).
> Do you think the Declic's would work? Thanks!


Are you looking at the New Declics?  Or the older Declics?  Also, how old are your Rolandos and Simples?


----------



## indypup

ihalhaiha said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 34-35
>  Width of feet: narrow
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
> Patent Décolleté 35 (34.5 would've been perfect)
> Flannel Lady Page 34.5
> Patent Open Clic 34.5
> Miniglitter Catenita 34.5
> Lilac/Navy Maggie 34.5 (tad loose)
> 
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from:
> Patent Pigalle (Will a 34 still be too big for me?)
> Pigalle Plato SS2011 (Does anyone know how these run yet?)*
> 
> Thank you!


Are you looking at the 120's?  If so, I think they will be too big.  I don't know about the Pigalle Plato.


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi there,

I am looking at some Declic 120 python opaco in size 36.  Do these run tts? Thanks!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'll try again. I'm not sure which is my CL TTS now, since it seems to vary between the low heeled open & closed toe styles. I really want something exotic, but want to be prepared so I don't have to wait for sizing help if I see something.

"I've been seeing so many gorgeous shoes, that I am getting tempted to pull the trigger on some of the styles. Just so I am ready, let's say I want a pair of 100mm AD's, VPs and HPs, how should I size them? In CLs I wear:

Numero Prive Slingback 90mm: 40.5
MBP w/ 85mm heels: 40.5
Belle Booties - 85mm heels: Bought 40.5, should have gone with 40, as they are too big.
Simples: 40
Guerriere: I tried this one on in a 40.5, but after it stretched, I would have needed a 40.
Prada: 40
LV: 39.5 - 40, depending on the style.
Chanel: 40 "


----------



## Bellajane

indypup said:


> Are you looking at the New Declics?  Or the older Declics?  Also, how old are your Rolandos and Simples?



I believe they are old Declics, they are dark blue suede and maybe 2-3 yrs old. My Rolando's are older style, my Simples are this years model (patent camel). Thanks!


----------



## mccargi

I am considering a couple different pairs of CL's they are a 38, but the seller says they are a US 7.5 others have listed the same shoe as a US 8 and I was wondering what the actual fit on these is.  I had planned to just got try them on as these are my first CL's and my SAKS doesn't carry the brand at all and I don't have time to drive to Dallas, which is the closest I can find them.  

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 7-7.5 Nine West, 7 Guess, 7.5 Chinese Laundry, 37.5-38 in Manolo and Jimmy Choo depending on the shoe (higher heels I need a 38)
 Width of feet: average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are 
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from:
Pigalle 70 mm Pink Raffia 38
Simple 85 black kid leather 38
Ron Ron 85 38.5


Thanks for any insight!


----------



## meltdown_ice

ihalhaiha said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 34-35
>  Width of feet: narrow
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
> Patent Décolleté 35 (34.5 would've been perfect)
> Flannel Lady Page 34.5
> Patent Open Clic 34.5
> Miniglitter Catenita 34.5
> Lilac/Navy Maggie 34.5 (tad loose)
> 
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from:
> Patent Pigalle (Will a 34 still be too big for me?)
> Pigalle Plato SS2011 (Does anyone know how these run yet?)*
> 
> Thank you!



I'm mostly sz34.5 (with heel grips) in CLs like fifi, elisa, VP, sz34 in bianca...i have wide feet and short toes. I had to return 120mm patent pigalles in sz 34 as they were way big, the 85mm ones fit good. Hope this help.


----------



## Hanna_M

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330503797740&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1013wt_1141No idea on the style name but does anyone know how these run? 

My CL TTS is 40.5, these are listed as a 40. 

TIA


----------



## mioumiou

indypup said:


> Hi *tiffandy*!
> 
> It depends on the material... nappa vs pony vs flannel.
> 
> I found the nappa to be most TTS. I would go with a 36.5. Flannel and pony hair ran kind of small for me, but I still would purchase my true size and stretch them. The nappa were also tight, but a little more bearable than the other two.


 
Bonjour à vous!
I am also interested in the Lady Derby flannel (gray), but I don't know what size to take.
It's a bit different for me because my shoe size is 39 (9 us).
In Louboutin: armadillo: 38.5
Very privé suede: 39
pigalle 10 cm 39
Declic 12 cm suede: 39.5

My foot is 10 inches not thick.

I do not know if I choose 39 or 39.5 for Lady Derby flannel.

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Jadpe

Ik tried on a few CL's, pigalle 100, mater claude, VP, simple 85 in a 41 and it's always ok (i don't own a pair yet). My size in other brands is a 41 mostly. But today I tried on a VP in 40.5 and although it's a bit narrow it fits. But my toes are hanging over for a few mm. Is this normal? Or are the VP too small? I've tried once a 41 but my feet tend to slip out.

Can you give me some advice on sizing? Is it better to have shoes that are slightly too small so they stay on your foot or should I look for another pair?


----------



## coconut32

I'm thinking of getting a pair of very prives. I'm thinking regular leather but possibly patent. Can anyone help me with sizing? I'm a 7 in most shoes. I have the simple pumps in a 37.5. I bought this size because they didn't have a 37 I could try. They fit well but I maybe could have done the 37. One foot seems to be bigger than the other so I have a ball of the foot cushion in the smaller foot and that works. I briefly had the 37.5 NPs on in march and they seemed to fit ok but I didn't have it on long enough to assess fully. Oh and the simples are 85 mm heels and I bought them July 2009. So is 37 or 37.5 better for the VPs? What about mater Claude or new simples? Considering those too. Thanks!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I wear a size 41 in vp's, but SA is doing a locator order for spiked vp's and thinks I need to size down to 40.5. Does that sound right. I have long narrow feet, so I'm not sure...


----------



## indypup

mioumiou said:


> Bonjour à vous!
> I am also interested in the Lady Derby flannel (gray), but I don't know what size to take.
> It's a bit different for me because my shoe size is 39 (9 us).
> In Louboutin: armadillo: 38.5
> Very privé suede: 39
> pigalle 10 cm 39
> Declic 12 cm suede: 39.5
> 
> My foot is 10 inches not thick.
> 
> I do not know if I choose 39 or 39.5 for Lady Derby flannel.
> 
> Merci d'avance...


I personally would actually stay TTS with these because of the peeptoe (I like my toes to fill out the peeptoe and 1/2 up doesn't allow this).  You can go up half a size because they are booties.  I know this doesn't help as much, but I think it's more about personal preference.  I would choose a 39 and risk them being a little snug.



Jadpe said:


> Ik tried on a few CL's, pigalle 100, mater claude, VP, simple 85 in a 41 and it's always ok (i don't own a pair yet). My size in other brands is a 41 mostly. But today I tried on a VP in 40.5 and although it's a bit narrow it fits. But my toes are hanging over for a few mm. Is this normal? Or are the VP too small? I've tried once a 41 but my feet tend to slip out.
> 
> Can you give me some advice on sizing? Is it better to have shoes that are slightly too small so they stay on your foot or should I look for another pair?


Yes, I would definitely rather have a smaller shoe.  Don't forget, they'll stretch as you wear them!  I'd rather them be too small at first and stretch to perfection than have them be a little big and stretch to be unwearable.



coconut32 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a pair of very prives. I'm thinking regular leather but possibly patent. Can anyone help me with sizing? I'm a 7 in most shoes. I have the simple pumps in a 37.5. I bought this size because they didn't have a 37 I could try. They fit well but I maybe could have done the 37. One foot seems to be bigger than the other so I have a ball of the foot cushion in the smaller foot and that works. I briefly had the 37.5 NPs on in march and they seemed to fit ok but I didn't have it on long enough to assess fully. Oh and the simples are 85 mm heels and I bought them July 2009. So is 37 or 37.5 better for the VPs? What about mater Claude or new simples? Considering those too. Thanks!!


I would go with a 37 for the VP.  Why do you say that you might have been able to do a 37 in your Simples?  Have they stretched to be a little big?  I have never tried Mater Claudes, so I can't offer any advice about those.



kittenslingerie said:


> I wear a size 41 in vp's, but SA is doing a locator order for spiked vp's and thinks I need to size down to 40.5. Does that sound right. I have long narrow feet, so I'm not sure...


Yes, this sounds right.  Studded VP's run big and they stretch.  I think Sassy Sarah said she went down a whole size... it would be worth messaging her!


----------



## indypup

tigertrixie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am looking at some Declic 120 python opaco in size 36.  Do these run tts? Thanks!



They are TTS to half a size up, just like all of the other "old" Declics.


----------



## indypup

rnsmelody said:


> Please disregard post #711. seller listed the wrong size. here is the right information
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) YSL tribute 38.5
>  Width of feet Average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - decollete patent leather 39, 2010 very prive black leather & patent leather 38.5, altadama 38.5, very croise satin 38.5
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. Not sure what season.. *Declic 140 kid leather 38 - already broken in with about 5-6 wears
> *
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think these will work.  If I were buying them for myself, that's the size I'd pick (1/2 down).



BattyBugs said:


> I'll try again. I'm not sure which is my CL TTS now, since it seems to vary between the low heeled open & closed toe styles. I really want something exotic, but want to be prepared so I don't have to wait for sizing help if I see something.
> 
> "I've been seeing so many gorgeous shoes, that I am getting tempted to pull the trigger on some of the styles. Just so I am ready, let's say I want a pair of 100mm AD's, VPs and HPs, how should I size them? In CLs I wear:
> 
> Numero Prive Slingback 90mm: 40.5
> MBP w/ 85mm heels: 40.5
> Belle Booties - 85mm heels: Bought 40.5, should have gone with 40, as they are too big.
> Simples: 40
> Guerriere: I tried this one on in a 40.5, but after it stretched, I would have needed a 40.
> Prada: 40
> LV: 39.5 - 40, depending on the style.
> Chanel: 40 "



Batty, I think you could buy either a 40 or 40.5 and be somewhat safe.  I'd probably pick the 40 for kid, suede, and the newer styles and a 40.5 for patent.  This is really only a guess, so I'd just make sure to get insole measurements and to ask when you're looking at a particular shoe.  I'd wait for someone else to weigh in too! 



Bellajane said:


> I believe they are old Declics, they are dark blue suede and maybe 2-3 yrs old. My Rolando's are older style, my Simples are this years model (patent camel). Thanks!


You should be okay with your Rolando size in the Declics.  I think a 36 would be too small (judging by your Simple size).


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Indypup. That gives me a place to start. It is next to impossible for me to get out & try anything on when DH is home.


----------



## coconut32

indypup said:


> I would go with a 37 for the VP. Why do you say that you might have been able to do a 37 in your Simples? Have they stretched to be a little big? I have never tried Mater Claudes, so I can't offer any advice about those.


 
They haven't really stretched out, but they have molded to my foot. They just feel ever so slighty loose, especially when my feet are cold and I did have to put a ball of the foot pad into the right foot to make them small enough. It's hard for me to say for sure if the 37 would have been fine because I have never actually tried it on.


----------



## foxyqt

I need urgent help, Louboutinistas!

I'm about to press the checkout button and order my first Numero Prive leopard slingbacks  They are size 37 which is my TTS.. should I go half a size down or just leave it at 37? I would hate to have a loose strap =/

My CL sizes are:

*VP (Old) 37*
*Rolando 37*
*Decolettes 37.5*

& I'm a *36.5 in YSL Tribute Sandals* if thats any help..

help help please! TIA!


----------



## indypup

coconut32 said:


> They haven't really stretched out, but they have molded to my foot. They just feel ever so slighty loose, especially when my feet are cold and I did have to put a ball of the foot pad into the right foot to make them small enough. It's hard for me to say for sure if the 37 would have been fine because I have never actually tried it on.



Okay, now that I've read this I think you could do a 37 or 37.5 (with preference on the 37.5 because of your simple size) in the VP.Sometimes my pairs feel like this post break-in, but I know there's no way I could make the length of half a size down work.  Is the length good on the 37.5?


----------



## MissPrivé

I would go w/ the 37 (TTS). Because NPs are TTS or 0.5 size UP.

I'm a 36 in YSL tributes and a 36.5 in (glitter) NPs if that helps...




foxyqt said:


> I need urgent help, Louboutinistas!
> 
> I'm about to press the checkout button and order my first Numero Prive leopard slingbacks  They are size 37 which is my TTS.. should I go half a size down or just leave it at 37? I would hate to have a loose strap =/
> 
> My CL sizes are:
> 
> *VP (Old) 37*
> *Rolando 37*
> *Decolettes 37.5*
> 
> & I'm a *36.5 in YSL Tribute Sandals* if thats any help..
> 
> help help please! TIA!


----------



## foxyqt

Thank you so much, *MissPrivé*!! :urock:


----------



## RedBottomLover

I'm about to purchase the Lady Peep but I need sizing advice. I know I've already asked some people about this but I just need reassurance because I'm still having doubts.

My US size is 7
I only own the Relika: size 37.5 but should have gone .5 size down because they've stretched and are now too big

I asked someone to measure the insole of their shoe and the 36.5 measures 9.25" and the 37 measures 9.5" . I measured my feet and my smaller foot would fit the 36.5 but my bigger foot would fit the 37. What should I do? I don't want to get a shoe that I'm going to have to pad especially with the heel being 150mm because I don't feel stable in the 140mm with padding. Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## coconut32

indypup said:


> Okay, now that I've read this I think you could do a 37 or 37.5 (with preference on the 37.5 because of your simple size) in the VP.Sometimes my pairs feel like this post break-in, but I know there's no way I could make the length of half a size down work. Is the length good on the 37.5?


 
When I got the Simples I was actually worried that they were too large and I should have got the 37. It seemed there was a small gap at the heel. However, they must have molded to my foot or something (or I was worried over nothing) because now when I stand there is no gap. If I crouch down into a really low squat there is a small gap. The length is good. My toes don't go all the way to the end of the shoe because it's too narrow for my foot. There is some extra room at the toe. But I know that since the VP is peep toe, you want your foot to go to the end, so that's why I was thinking 37. But I don't know!


----------



## kittenslingerie

indypup said:


> I personally would actually stay TTS with these because of the peeptoe (I like my toes to fill out the peeptoe and 1/2 up doesn't allow this).  You can go up half a size because they are booties.  I know this doesn't help as much, but I think it's more about personal preference.  I would choose a 39 and risk them being a little snug.
> 
> 
> Yes, I would definitely rather have a smaller shoe.  Don't forget, they'll stretch as you wear them!  I'd rather them be too small at first and stretch to perfection than have them be a little big and stretch to be unwearable.
> 
> 
> I would go with a 37 for the VP.  Why do you say that you might have been able to do a 37 in your Simples?  Have they stretched to be a little big?  I have never tried Mater Claudes, so I can't offer any advice about those.
> 
> 
> *Yes, this sounds right.  Studded VP's run big and they stretch.  I think Sassy Sarah said she went down a whole size... it would be worth messaging her!*


*
*
Ok, so they really do run big. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm on the hunt for a pair of studded VPs, too. I'm looking for a 40, which is my normal TTS. My CL sizing is usually 40.5 for low heeled peeps, 40 for closed toes. Aagh! Watch them be too big.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hi ladies! My Christian Louboutin TTS is 37.5, VP, NS, Yolenda I'm wearing 37.5 and I'm eyeing a pair of Galaxy in 37. Would they be too small for me?

Thank you!


----------



## indypup

coconut32 said:


> When I got the Simples I was actually worried that they were too large and I should have got the 37. It seemed there was a small gap at the heel. However, they must have molded to my foot or something (or I was worried over nothing) because now when I stand there is no gap. If I crouch down into a really low squat there is a small gap. The length is good. My toes don't go all the way to the end of the shoe because it's too narrow for my foot. There is some extra room at the toe. But I know that since the VP is peep toe, you want your foot to go to the end, so that's why I was thinking 37. But I don't know!



Go with the 37!  If you have a feeling the 37 will work, go with it! 



xiaoxiao said:


> Hi ladies! My Christian Louboutin TTS is 37.5, VP, NS, Yolenda I'm wearing 37.5 and I'm eyeing a pair of Galaxy in 37. Would they be too small for me?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes, I think they'll be way too small.  The sizing guide says they're 1/2 UP and I know I've read that some ladies here have gotten rid of theirs because there was no give to them.  Since they're the older sizing, you would want a 38 or even a 38.5.  What seasons are your current shoes from?

*Batty*, you'll probably want the 39.5, but a 40 might be okay (but will probably stretch too much).


----------



## xiaoxiao

indypup said:


> Yes, I think they'll be way too small.  The sizing guide says they're 1/2 UP and I know I've read that some ladies here have gotten rid of theirs because there was no give to them.  Since they're the older sizing, you would want a 38 or even a 38.5.  What seasons are your current shoes from?




Thanks so much!  Mine are all from the last/ current season... Yeah you're right... Might be too small... <sigh> The hunt is still on! 

 for taking your time to answer me again!


----------



## BattyBugs

Yikes! I think Liza ordered me a 40. I hope they aren't too big. It may be too hard to exchange them.


----------



## j'adore chanel

Hi ladies.  I received a pair of new declic 120's that I pre-ordered from CL online in size 40 (my 'old' declic size).  They are too big; I have a gap at the heel that is about the width of my thumb.  I want to re-order the shoes in the correct size, should I go down 1/2 or 1 full size?


----------



## mioumiou

Thank you for your help indypup


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> I'm on the hunt for a pair of studded VPs, too. I'm looking for a 40, which is my normal TTS. My CL sizing is usually 40.5 for low heeled peeps, 40 for closed toes. Aagh! Watch them be too big.



Batty take half to whole size down in black. They run big and stretch with wear. I'd say 39.5.   Beige is still big but not as much so a half size down.


----------



## calisurf

I am trying to find a pair of CLs for my mom.  She wants a black peep toe.  Does anyone know what the name is of the shoe on the far left?  And how it runs?  She is .5 down from me.







TIA!


----------



## indypup

*cali*, I would guess that those are You Yous, which I believe run TTS.  I tried running a search to confirm that, but the search didn't like the "common" words!  LOL!


----------



## calisurf

^ thanks indy!!!


----------



## sophinette007

Thanks for the sizing info. A 0.5 size is 3mm = 0.12 inches and a whole size is 0.24 inches(=6mm).



j'adore chanel said:


> Hi ladies. I received a pair of new declic 120's that I pre-ordered from CL online in size 40 (my 'old' declic size). They are too big; I have a gap at the heel that is about the width of my thumb. I want to re-order the shoes in the correct size, should I go down 1/2 or 1 full size?


----------



## fashion.victim

thank you very much *sassysarah*!


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

Hiiii PurseForum.

So I am really wanting the Christian Louboutin Patent Miss Fred Flats. I already own leather simple pumps in a 35.5 & patent decolletes in a 36. Do i do a 35.5 or a 37 [that's all that is available]? Thank you so muchhh!

Thanks again!

ps. I have a slim foot with slightly wider toes. kind of like a slight "V"


----------



## kittenslingerie

My husband wants to buy mens CL's. How is the sizing compared to Mens Gucci, Prada, DSquared etc...?


----------



## kittenslingerie

calisurf said:


> ^ thanks indy!!!



I found the youyou 85's to run a 1/2 small small, but some others have felt they were TTS.


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

I want the Miss Fred flats in patent, but don't know sizee. 

I already own leather simple pumps in a 35.5 & patent decollete's in 36. What size should i get? Thanks ladies!


----------



## calisurf

kittenslingerie said:


> I found the youyou 85's to run a 1/2 small small, but some others have felt they were TTS.



Thanks Kittens!


----------



## indypup

xoEMILYANNE said:


> Hiiii PurseForum.
> 
> So I am really wanting the Christian Louboutin Patent Miss Fred Flats. I already own leather simple pumps in a 35.5 & patent decolletes in a 36. Do i do a 35.5 or a 37 [that's all that is available]? Thank you so muchhh!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> ps. I have a slim foot with slightly wider toes. kind of like a slight "V"


You would probably want a 36 or 36.5.  A 37 would be too big and a 35.5 far too small, imo.

This thread is a good reference. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/any-fred-flat-fans-484719-6.html


----------



## lanvin

I've seen a pair of yoyo zeppas (the furry/mohair ones) in a 38.5

I've got one pair of Louboutins, the wallis, in a size 38.5 but I am usually a 39 in other shoes (non-designer and designer like Lanvin and MJ)

When I tried on the simples in a 39 they werealso  too big so it seems the 38.5 are right but I know that Louboutins usually fit narrower/smaller which is why I was surprised about my fit.

does anyone know if it would be unwise to get the yoyo zeppas in 38.5 considering this?


----------



## sophinette007

I need some info about Lady Peep sizing please....
TTS/US size is 8/38
CL size =38.5 except VP(new VP), Pigalle and Bianca=38
I have wide feet
What would be my size in Lady Peep? I think a size 38 but not sure since they said to be more generous in the toe box than VP. Many Thanks!


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

indypup said:


> You would probably want a 36 or 36.5.  A 37 would be too big and a 35.5 far too small, imo.
> 
> This thread is a good reference.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/any-fred-flat-fans-484719-6.html



okaeee. Thanks indypup! I will definitely continue my search for the 36/36.5. Wish me luck!


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

j'adore chanel said:


> Hi ladies.  I received a pair of new declic 120's that I pre-ordered from CL online in size 40 (my 'old' declic size).  They are too big; I have a gap at the heel that is about the width of my thumb.  I want to re-order the shoes in the correct size, should I go down 1/2 or 1 full size?



My own opinion I would half size down if they are patent, but if they're leather I would definitely do a full size since they will stretch more than the patent. But that is what i would do if that was my situation. good luckk!


----------



## mioumiou

Hi ladies.

Please, I need your help...

How run Fastissima? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## mistyknightwin

Before I take a leap on these DecolZep I wanted to get some info from you lovely ladies on sizing. I'm a 41 in pretty much all of my CL's.... new simple, VP (new sizing) YoYo Zeppa Slings. 

Would I be able to fit a size 41 in the DecolZep? I've never tried on a pair of Decollette's but I heard that they run small...

Any help would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Luena

sophinette007 said:


> Hi, I am a TTS size 38 in general and a size 38.5 in most of CL size and I have the simple pumps 70 in size 38.5. I think you should pick a size 36.5 but if you feet are narrow, I think you should pick TTS= a size 36.



My Simple pumps arrived today. I am glad I ordered size 37 as they are really narrow. however I had to put on some silicone insoles for better fit. Thanks for your help. I really love my shoes...my first pair of CL.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi this is for mens sizing hopefully someone can help if my friend is a size 44.5 (11.5) do you think a size 44 (11) will fit him in the Louis Spikes ? any advice greatly appreciated thank you !


----------



## Steph Flo

Hi ladies, im looking into buying the BIG LIPS pony booty.  in average shoes i wear a 10 (ie. bebe, coach, guess) just for example, i have a pair of decolletes i purchased in '07 (i think)patent size 41 and they were so small i had to have them stretched! i then ordered suede Babel knee high boots in 42 which fit perfect, ever since i order size 42 in louboutin but my friend said the big lips would be to big for me in 42. HELP!

THANKS!


----------



## Pimbi77

Hello Ladies!
I'm interested in the *lower heel *version of the *Altadama*.
Could someone please let me know how they run and measure the insole if it's possible.
Thank you so much for help!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Acid blue python fetishas 38
I am a true 7.5M, think these are to big or just right? the post from the seller said that she was a narrow 7.5 and these were on the big side for her.


----------



## indypup

crystalhowlett said:


> Acid blue python fetishas 38
> I am a true 7.5M, think these are to big or just right? the post from the seller said that she was a narrow 7.5 and these were on the big side for her.



I need to know what other CL's you own or what you have tried.  Feticha runs differently for everyone.  Some people size up and others stay TTS or size down.


----------



## Star86doll

What size should I get for Greissimo? 39 ?
I am normal TTS 39,
38.5 Biancas & Bibis, 39 new VP, 39.5 LC, but wear most 39.5 in CLs


----------



## indypup

Star86doll said:


> What size should I get for Greissimo? 39 ?
> I am normal TTS 39,
> 38.5 Biancas & Bibis, 39 new VP, 39.5 LC, but wear most 39.5 in CLs



I would get your Bianca and Bibi size.  I would wait for other opinions, though!  Maybe *SassySarah* will chime in as she owns all of these and is close in sizing to you.


----------



## SassySarah

Star86doll said:


> What size should I get for Greissimo? 39 ?
> I am normal TTS 39,
> 38.5 Biancas & Bibis, 39 new VP, 39.5 LC, but wear most 39.5 in CLs



Yes I had to get a 38.5 in the Greissimo, I have the purple suede.  I take 38.5 in Bianca, 39 in most other CL's.  The suede is very soft and will stretch some, when I had the 39 on I could fit a small finger in the back with the gap.  38.5 was perfect.


----------



## Steph Flo

any size advise for Big Lips pony booty? THANKS!


----------



## Minamiz

Anyone know how the *unique 140 back zip thigh high boots* fit? I think they also go by the "official" name of *cuissarde en veau* in the lookbook.

I've scoured the search feature.

Someone just told me TTS but I'm praying I can stretch them or that my .5 larger foot will make it.


----------



## crystalhowlett

indypup said:


> I need to know what other CL's you own or what you have tried. Feticha runs differently for everyone. Some people size up and others stay TTS or size down.


 

I have a pair of patent Biancas 38 1/2, glitter Titi 39(was told after purchase they were to big) both have foot pads and heel grips. Patent Ron Ron 38 1/2, suede new simples 38, kid leather Sometimes 38 1/2 fit to a T. cloth Espadrilles 38.  9.5 is my insole length which I made purchases larger than that cause I could pad the heel better than stuff my foot into one that was to small. Sadley I must buy online or travel outside the state line to make CL purchases.  Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## crystalhowlett

*INDYPUP*: If u had to choose would u go with the fetichas^^^ or just get the new EcoTrash!!! I love both. I would assume 37.5 in the ECO's would be perfect???


----------



## indypup

Hmm, I think you'll need either a 38.5 or even a 38.  How big are the Titis-- or rather, would you be most comfortable going down a whole size or half a size?  

I, for one, am bias because I have Fetichas and love them, so I couldn't tell you whether you should get them or the Ecotrash!  Get what you are in love with!


----------



## meltdown_ice

Hi, I have a pair of satin and lace fifi in 34.5 and have to wear them with heel grips, do you think i can pull off python fifi in a size 35 with half pad and heel grips? Its the smallest size available and I'm not sure if python stretches..any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## jeshika

meltdown_ice said:


> Hi, I have a pair of satin and lace fifi in 34.5 and have to wear them with heel grips, do you think i can pull off python fifi in a size 35 with half pad and heel grips? Its the smallest size available and I'm not sure if python stretches..any thoughts? Thanks!



*melt*, i think python does stretch quite easily... but i think u can pad the heck out of it...


----------



## crystalhowlett

indypup said:


> Hmm, I think you'll need either a 38.5 or even a 38. How big are the Titis-- or rather, would you be most comfortable going down a whole size or half a size?
> 
> I, for one, am bias because I have Fetichas and love them, so I couldn't tell you whether you should get them or the Ecotrash! Get what you are in love with!


 
I want both. The titis are at most a 1/2 size to big(39) when I tried them on, should have opt'ed for the 38.5. but o well live n learn. I would rather have more room in the shoe than less. Acid wash are HG- Echo's r 2011 Idk!!!! so much pressure. So question: do u think the fetichas are to big? if i am a true 7.5M. I'll get both if I have to sell a kidney!! May I ask what your US size is?


----------



## Steph Flo

I guess no one has any info on the big lips booties, I went ahead and ordered them in size 42. I really hope they're not to big -_- my feet are already huge lol to big on me won't work! I'll update when they arrive! Thanks anyway gals!


----------



## indypup

*Steph*, I wish I could have helped!  I haven't tried them and I don't own a pair.  I DID try on the thigh high version and found them TTS.



crystalhowlett said:


> I want both. The titis are at most a 1/2 size to big(39) when I tried them on, should have opt'ed for the 38.5. but o well live n learn. I would rather have more room in the shoe than less. Acid wash are HG- Echo's r 2011 Idk!!!! so much pressure. So question: do u think the fetichas are to big? if i am a true 7.5M. I'll get both if I have to sell a kidney!! May I ask what your US size is?



I am a US 7 and took my Fetichas in a 37.  I can do a 36.5 in them as well, but it would be tight!  I think they'd fit you, but they might be tight.  I'd get those over the ecotrash, personally.  The blue acid is also a pair I'd love to have!


----------



## Steph Flo

Indy, I've got my fingers crossed lol thanks!


----------



## crystalhowlett

indypup said:


> *Steph*, I wish I could have helped! I haven't tried them and I don't own a pair. I DID try on the thigh high version and found them TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a US 7 and took my Fetichas in a 37. I can do a 36.5 in them as well, but it would be tight! I think they'd fit you, but they might be tight. I'd get those over the ecotrash, personally. The blue acid is also a pair I'd love to have!


 
I can stretch if necessary. Actually I was more in favor of the acid fetichas since they are so unique and as sexy as they come!!! I truly have found a friend with great advice. * Thank you Indypup*!! Plus this will help with future 2011 purchasing, since they seem to be running TTS more so than 2010. May have to head to Indianapolis for the ECHOs, and find the right ones that say ME.


----------



## tingy

Hi, need some advice here. I have the Simple 70 in Size IT34 (yes i have TINY feet!). IF i want to get Decoltissimo 85, should i get IT34 as well?


----------



## MikaelaN

Need quick help with sizing for the Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm please!

 Non-CL size: 7
 Width of feet: Narrow toes, narrow heel, long toes
 What CLs you already have/tried on:

Old VP 37.5
Rolando 38
Decollete 38
Alti Pump 37.5
Pigalle 120 36
Ballerinette 37.5
Declic 37.5
Bianca 36.5

Would I take a 37 since they're 120's without a platform?
Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## gymangel812

What size for Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm and Rolandozip?
I am:
-36 in bianca
-36.5 python declic 120
-36.5 VP
-36.5 very galaxy
-37 in MBB (proabably could have done 36.5)


----------



## lmarron

Hi, 

I am new to the forum and have worked up to buying my first pair of louboutins. I saw the declic pink glitter pumps 120mm on Saks.com and am in LOVE, but they sold out! :cry: 
I am trying to find them in a store... If I find them I have no idea what size to buy...

I wear a  U.S. 6M in Michael Kors heels, and U.S. 5.5 in BCBG heels. I wear a 7 in sneakers. My foot measures roughly 8.5 inches. I guess my foot is avg width... 

please HELP!!

I am getting married in a few years and I would love to have these! I refuse to risk not being able to find them at that time, so I will just buy them now!


----------



## stefvilla

Hi ladies! I have a question on the Decollette's 100 pump, wanted to know if they stretch out. I have a pair of 38.5 Pigalles that at first were pretty snug but have stretched out nicely, wonder if it's the same thing with the Decollettes because I ordered a pair of 38.5 and they fit a bit tighter than my piggy's first did. 

Should I return them for a 39?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*stefvilla:* I have a pair of Decs and I sized up for mine.  I've found they don't stretch that much in the toebox (if that is where they are tight).  HTH!


Hi ladies, could I do a 41 in the Yolanda if I am usually a 41.5 in CLs?  I hear they run large?  Thanks!


----------



## RedBottomLover

How does the Lady Page run? I'm a 37 in Bianca & Relika. There's a pair for sale on eBay and they're a 37.5 but I don't know if they'll be too big.


----------



## jeshika

Dukeprincess said:


> *stefvilla:* I have a pair of Decs and I sized up for mine.  I've found they don't stretch that much in the toebox (if that is where they are tight).  HTH!
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, could I do a 41 in the Yolanda if I am usually a 41.5 in CLs?  I hear they run large?  Thanks!



Yolandas are TTS for me, *Duke*!


----------



## jeshika

MBPs are TTS for me. *MikaelaN*, you don't want to size down if you have long toes. I have long toes and my middle toe is a smidge longer than the end of the shoe (see picture below). Also, i find that the satin is tighter than the nappa. i have both and there is a 1/2 size difference between the two (nappa is smaller) but they feel the same to me.

Peacock Satin MBP








MikaelaN said:


> Need quick help with sizing for the Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm please!
> 
>  Non-CL size: 7
>  Width of feet: Narrow toes, narrow heel, long toes
>  What CLs you already have/tried on:
> 
> Old VP 37.5
> Rolando 38
> Decollete 38
> Alti Pump 37.5
> Pigalle 120 36
> Ballerinette 37.5
> Declic 37.5
> Bianca 36.5
> 
> Would I take a 37 since they're 120's without a platform?
> Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!



*gym*, i am 35.5 in MBB, VG, VP and declic... i think you should go with the 36.5



gymangel812 said:


> What size for Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm and Rolandozip?
> I am:
> -36 in bianca
> -36.5 python declic 120
> -36.5 VP
> -36.5 very galaxy
> -37 in MBB (proabably could have done 36.5)


----------



## MikaelaN

jeshika said:


> MBPs are TTS for me. *MikaelaN*, you don't want to size down if you have long toes. I have long toes and my middle toe is a smidge longer than the end of the shoe (see picture below). Also, i find that the satin is tighter than the nappa. i have both and there is a 1/2 size difference between the two (nappa is smaller) but they feel the same to me.


 
Thanks so much Jeshika!!   The picture was especially helpful, too!


----------



## gymangel812

jeshika said:


> MBPs are TTS for me. *MikaelaN*, you don't want to size down if you have long toes. I have long toes and my middle toe is a smidge longer than the end of the shoe (see picture below). Also, i find that the satin is tighter than the nappa. i have both and there is a 1/2 size difference between the two (nappa is smaller) but they feel the same to me.
> 
> Peacock Satin MBP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gym*, i am 35.5 in MBB, VG, VP and declic... i think you should go with the 36.5


that's the size i thought, thanks much, jeshika! we have very similar feet, i have long toes, my middle toe is longer too!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Ok, so I have decided to go with the 38(9.5 insole) acid fetichas. I am a True us 7.5m. Cross fingers, hope these are the first that I wont have to pad up to make fit. Thank You all especially Indypup for all the advice.


----------



## Italianoleone

Dear ladies and fans of Louboutins. Please help me choose the correct size for my fianceé's first Louboutins. The model in question is Rolandzip 120: http://www.ekseption.es/christian-louboutin-en/product9660 She has pretty narrow feet and wears size 39 of non-CL shoes. Very very rarely she buys a size 40. What is the correct size for this model? Thank you!


----------



## lmarron

Thank you sooo much! I haven;t tried a single pair of CLs on yet, so hopefully when they come in they will fit!!


----------



## jeshika

MikaelaN said:


> Thanks so much Jeshika!!   The picture was especially helpful, too!



Glad to be of help! I have more pictures of my MBPs in my thread...
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...tty-assisted-collection-thread-643402-14.html



gymangel812 said:


> that's the size i thought, thanks much, jeshika! we have very similar feet, i have long toes, my middle toe is longer too!



no prob *gym*! haha, really? i hate that my 2nd is so obscenely long and makes me look like i have toe-overhang!  but that doesn't stop me from buying lots of open toed shoes!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Italianoleone said:


> Dear ladies and fans of Louboutins. Please help me choose the correct size for my fianceé's first Louboutins. The model in question is Rolandzip 120: http://www.ekseption.es/christian-louboutin-en/product9660 She has pretty narrow feet and wears size 39 of non-CL shoes. Very very rarely she buys a size 40. What is the correct size for this model? Thank you!


 

FIRST, you should enter the "Authenticate CL". Im no expert but I dont believe this is a rep site/seller FAKES. I may be wrong but I went to the site and it looks very suspicious to me. You can get help finding the rolandpzip on the" Help me find this style" as well. but for your question most size up for a Rolando. please research more before making a purchase. The ladies on TPF Christian Louboutin blog are experts in sizing authenticity as well as finding a rep seller for you.


----------



## nepenthe

crystalhowlett said:


> FIRST, you should enter the "Authenticate CL". Im no expert but I dont believe this is a rep site/seller FAKES. I may be wrong but I went to the site and it looks very suspicious to me. You can get help finding the rolandpzip on the" Help me find this style" as well. but for your question most size up for a Rolando. please research more before making a purchase. The ladies on TPF Christian Louboutin blog are experts in sizing authenticity as well as finding a rep seller for you.



This is an official Louboutin seller, listed in the store locator of the CL website


----------



## Italianoleone

crystalhowlett said:


> FIRST, you should enter the "Authenticate CL". Im no expert but I dont believe this is a rep site/seller FAKES. I may be wrong but I went to the site and it looks very suspicious to me. You can get help finding the rolandpzip on the" Help me find this style" as well. but for your question most size up for a Rolando. please research more before making a purchase. The ladies on TPF Christian Louboutin blog are experts in sizing authenticity as well as finding a rep seller for you.


Thanks, crystalhowlett. I have searched the forum for Ekseption shop in Madrid and they are supposed to be legit; they are even listed on the official Louboutin page.
As for the Rolandzip, I should look at the new or old Rolando model for correct sizing? Here's the link again: http://www.ekseption.es/christian-louboutin-en/product9660

Thanks!


----------



## crystalhowlett

let me just keep my rookie mouth shut:shame:,  ^^^^ LAIDIES THIS LOVELY MAN NEEDS HELP FINDING HIS GIRLFRIEND A ROLANDOZIP SIZE. Only thing I know is tihis is the right place to ask for help _*ITALIANOLEONE *_


----------



## l.a_girl19

What about the Lady Peep 150..I see there is a platform so it probably makes it like you are walking on 140..I dunno..I just want to know if I have to go down or up my usual size at the 120 height.
Help ! lol


----------



## inspiredgem

Does anyone know how the Leopard Pony Pigalle Flats run?  My Rosella flats are a 39.
Thanks!


----------



## taydev

OK! Bad news for me. I wanted the yolanda spike in a 39 so I ordered from footcandy, whose webpage say they have 39's. I call them, and the two 39's they have are on hold for someone. So, I was thinking about going 38.5 but the SA suggested I go up because I said I have wide feet. Well, I got the shoes today and I knew I should have went with my gut. The 39.5 are too big, total heel slippage. Does anyone think I'll be fine with a 38.5? Maybe it'll stretch? Or is there possibly a 39 out there for me in the Beige Yolanda Spike? Thanks.


----------



## meltdown_ice

jeshika said:


> *melt*, i think python does stretch quite easily... but i think u can pad the heck out of it...



Thanks Jeshika, am thinking of the clear insole from dr scholl, the ones you've used on your tiger NP, you think that will help?


----------



## jeshika

taydev said:


> OK! Bad news for me. I wanted the yolanda spike in a 39 so I ordered from footcandy, whose webpage say they have 39's. I call them, and the two 39's they have are on hold for someone. So, I was thinking about going 38.5 but the SA suggested I go up because I said I have wide feet. Well, I got the shoes today and I knew I should have went with my gut. The 39.5 are too big, total heel slippage. Does anyone think I'll be fine with a 38.5? Maybe it'll stretch? Or is there possibly a 39 out there for me in the Beige Yolanda Spike? Thanks.



nordy's also has the beige Yolanda Spike. Why don't you call them to see if they have your size.


----------



## jeshika

meltdown_ice said:


> Thanks Jeshika, am thinking of the clear insole from dr scholl, the ones you've used on your tiger NP, you think that will help?



yes, those were pretty good. my NPs were a 36.5 and i'm usually a 35.5 and they will fit fine.


----------



## taydev

jeshika said:


> nordy's also has the beige Yolanda Spike. Why don't you call them to see if they have your size.


 YES!!!! First thing in the morning! Thanks *jeshika.*


----------



## jtothelo

Does anyone have the Babel boots and can tell me the measures for the top of the boots (around the calf). Im afraid my calfs are too big to fit into the boots.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Italianoleone said:


> Dear ladies and fans of Louboutins. Please help me choose the correct size for my fianceé's first Louboutins. The model in question is Rolandzip 120: http://www.ekseption.es/christian-louboutin-en/product9660 She has pretty narrow feet and wears size 39 of non-CL shoes. Very very rarely she buys a size 40. What is the correct size for this model? Thank you!


Has anyone given you advice on shoe size yet?

 If not you may want to include a few shoes she owns already, and if she has any other designer shoes, her size in them if not a 40, The list recommends TTS-1/2 size up in the "new' style.


----------



## SassySarah

jtothelo said:


> Does anyone have the Babel boots and can tell me the measures for the top of the boots (around the calf). Im afraid my calfs are too big to fit into the boots.



There is a pair of 39 on Bonanza and it says 14.5" circumference.


----------



## basia123

Hi girls! I am a 37 in both Bottega Veneta and Dolce Gabbana shoes. What size would I be in these No Prives? I do not have access to CL's in my city unfortunately so I cannot try any styles on  

I am usually a 7.5 in Nine West. 

Thanks so much. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270678605530&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jenayb

basia123 said:


> Hi girls! I am a 37 in both Bottega Veneta and Dolce Gabbana shoes. What size would I be in these No Prives? I do not have access to CL's in my city unfortunately so I cannot try any styles on
> 
> I am usually a 7.5 in Nine West.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270678605530&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



If you are typically a 7.5 TTS, then I think that the 38 should work for you. If on the off chance you purchase these and they are too big, you can take them to a cobbler and have the elastic slingback portion of the shoe shortened.


----------



## basia123

^^ Thank you for your quick response!


----------



## maggiesze1

Hi ladies,

I am a US size 8 and a size 38 in most Cls ( Rons Rons, Miss Boxe, etc). So, I was wondering, is there anyway I can make a Clichy in size 40 work? TIA!


----------



## vhdos

Anyone know what season these are from and how the sizing runs (I know that some of the newer seasons run smaller):
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb09d30be#ht_3833wt_907

They are the patent bright yellow (Souffre) 120 VPs.
I am a 35 in NPs, although I can make a 35.5 work with some padding. 
These VPs are a 35.  Sizing advice?


----------



## Luena

Hi ladies, 
I have just received my first CL's Simple pump 70 in Nude. I live in Africa so this colour will be nice all year. The question I have is: as i am flying to Portugal on the 26th December and there is winter, can I use these shoes there or they are only for summer?


----------



## vhdos

Luena said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have just received my first CL's Simple pump 70 in Nude. I live in Africa so this colour will be nice all year. The question I have is: as i am flying to Portugal on the 26th December and there is winter, can I use these shoes there or they are only for summer?



This is a thread on sizing advice.  You might get more responses to your question if you posted your question in a general CL thread


----------



## jenayb

vhdos said:


> Anyone know what season these are from and how the sizing runs (I know that some of the newer seasons run smaller):
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb09d30be#ht_3833wt_907
> 
> They are the patent bright yellow (Souffre) 120 VPs.
> I am a 35 in NPs, although I can make a 35.5 work with some padding.
> These VPs are a 35. Sizing advice?


 
I am relatively positive that these are the old VP sizing. 

I think that these will likely work for you. Peep toe styles are often forgiving.


----------



## Luena

vhdos said:


> This is a thread on sizing advice.  You might get more responses to your question if you posted your question in a general CL thread



ups so sorry about it but I am new here and dont know well what to do. Thanks


----------



## vhdos

jenaywins said:


> I am relatively positive that these are the old VP sizing.
> 
> I think that these will likely work for you. Peep toe styles are often forgiving.



That's what I thought.  Thanks!


----------



## Luena

Hi there again. I am thinking on buying the You You 85. Does anyone know how is the sizing for this model?
I am usually size 36 in non CL shoes, I have just bought the Simple Pumps 70 size 37 as 36 was too small and i could not find 36.5. They are slightly big but with gel insoles its fine.
Now I just dont know what to do with the you you's. Please help.


----------



## jeshika

vhdos said:


> Anyone know what season these are from and how the sizing runs (I know that some of the newer seasons run smaller):
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb09d30be#ht_3833wt_907
> 
> They are the patent bright yellow (Souffre) 120 VPs.
> I am a 35 in NPs, although I can make a 35.5 work with some padding.
> These VPs are a 35.  Sizing advice?



i think you will be ok, *vhdos*!


----------



## Luena

Hi there again. I am thinking on buying the You You 85. Does anyone know how is the sizing for this model?
I am usually size 36 in non CL shoes, I have just bought the Simple  Pumps 70 size 37 as 36 was too small and i could not find 36.5. They are  slightly big but with gel insoles its fine.
Now I just dont know what to do with the you you's. Please help.


----------



## FlipDiver

Does cork stretch?


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> Does cork stretch?



I don't think cork itself stretches, no. But cork shoes typically have leather backing which may stretch.


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks *jenaywins*!


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks *jenaywins*!


----------



## inspiredgem

I hate to ask again, but can anyone help with the sizing on Pigalle flats - leopard pony in particular?  They are final sale, so I'd rather not take any chances.  Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

inspiredgem said:


> I hate to ask again, but can anyone help with the sizing on Pigalle flats - leopard pony in particular?  They are final sale, so I'd rather not take any chances.  Thanks!



Half size up for sure. 

Where are you getting them, if you don't mind my asking...


----------



## funinthesun80

i'm exchanging my 39.5 patent nude new declics because when i tried them on the heel felt too loose. i compared them length wise to my old 39.5 declics and the new ones were noticeably longer. but now i'm worried that the 39 will be too tight and i should have kept the 39.5 with padding. how has everyone else been sizing the New Delics?

very prive 120: 39.5
altadama 140: 39.5
pigalle 120: 39
bianca 140: 39


----------



## lmarron

Hey Ladies,

I need some help. I have found a pair of new declics I love, but the only size left is a 37.5, and I cannot get to a store to try them on. I wear a 5.5 in BCBG, and a 6 in Michael Kors. I have a feeling the 7.5 would be too big... Any suggestions?

Thanks!!


----------



## indypup

Italianoleone said:


> Dear ladies and fans of Louboutins. Please help me choose the correct size for my fianceé's first Louboutins. The model in question is Rolandzip 120: http://www.ekseption.es/christian-louboutin-en/product9660 She has pretty narrow feet and wears size 39 of non-CL shoes. Very very rarely she buys a size 40. What is the correct size for this model? Thank you!



Here's the deal.  Rolandos don't work for everyone, so it's nearly impossible to give any sizing advice with the information provided above.  She could wear either a 39 or a 39.5, but again, it helps to have other Louboutin sizing references.  I would take her to a department store or boutique (if this is possible) to have her try on different styles.


----------



## indypup

Luena said:


> Hi there again. I am thinking on buying the You You 85. Does anyone know how is the sizing for this model?
> I am usually size 36 in non CL shoes, I have just bought the Simple  Pumps 70 size 37 as 36 was too small and i could not find 36.5. They are  slightly big but with gel insoles its fine.
> Now I just dont know what to do with the you you's. Please help.



Some take You Yous half a size up and others take them TTS.  Sounds like you'll need a 36.5.


----------



## indypup

lmarron said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I need some help. I have found a pair of new declics I love, but the only size left is a 37.5, and I cannot get to a store to try them on. I wear a 5.5 in BCBG, and a 6 in Michael Kors. I have a feeling the 7.5 would be too big... Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!!



They will be enormous to the point where even padding won't help.


----------



## indypup

funinthesun80 said:


> i'm exchanging my 39.5 patent nude new declics because when i tried them on the heel felt too loose. i compared them length wise to my old 39.5 declics and the new ones were noticeably longer. but now i'm worried that the 39 will be too tight and i should have kept the 39.5 with padding. how has everyone else been sizing the New Delics?
> 
> very prive 120: 39.5
> altadama 140: 39.5
> pigalle 120: 39
> bianca 140: 39



I'd get the 39.  Declics (and I'm sure the new ones are the same in this regard) stretch.  Was the length comfortable on the 39.5?


----------



## lmarron

indypup said:


> They will be enormous to the point where even padding won't help.


 

Thank you. I figured as much, but I definitely wanted to double check before I bought them.

Would a 36.5 be my best bet?
I guess I will just cross my fingers someone returns a pair in my size!!


----------



## indypup

lmarron said:


> Thank you. I figured as much, but I definitely wanted to double check before I bought them.
> 
> Would a 36.5 be my best bet?
> I guess I will just cross my fingers someone returns a pair in my size!!



How do you size in other Louboutins?  From what I gather, the New Declics are running big.


----------



## lmarron

indypup said:


> How do you size in other Louboutins? From what I gather, the New Declics are running big.


 
This is the difficult part. :/ This is my fairst pair. I have been wanting some for a while, and fell in love with the declics. So I am taking the plunge!


----------



## Indieana

Hi Ladies

Have just seen this post in deals and steals - Crazeeshopper

Anthracite Glitter NP 38 $300 (Lovely seller too!)

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/melial...nique_24171359

I wear a 38 in my Lapono's - have just ordered a 37 in my bridal shoes - Gressimo 140's (hope hey will fit - research tells me tts) 

what do you think for these?


----------



## Luena

indypup said:


> Some take You Yous half a size up and others take them TTS.  Sounds like you'll need a 36.5.



Thanks so much for your help. I will order 36.5 and i will keep you posted. I will probably received them on January, as I am soooo far away.


----------



## MissPrivé

I have anthracite glitter nps 0.5 size UP from my TTS. It was the only pair left, but they fit great. So i would recommend TTS to 0.5 size UP. HTH



Indieana said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Have just seen this post in deals and steals - Crazeeshopper
> 
> Anthracite Glitter NP 38 $300 (Lovely seller too!)
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/melial...nique_24171359
> 
> I wear a 38 in my Lapono's - have just ordered a 37 in my bridal shoes - Gressimo 140's (hope hey will fit - research tells me tts)
> 
> what do you think for these?


----------



## Nieners

I want to start a search for the Leopard Pony LC's, my VP size is 38.5, what size should I get in these? 

(Declic 140s: 38) 
(Patent decollete's: 39,5)


----------



## shopgirl810

Hi Everyone-
I am trying to get my first ever CL shoes but the sizing is driving me insane.

I tend to wear a 5.5-6 and I say my feet width is average.

I am planning to get Simple Pump Patent Nude 100mm:
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/pumps.html/simple-pump-100mm-12691

But the sizing is giving me such a headache.

I tried on the 35 and my heel does slip off but the width feels great and my toes don't feel squeezed together.

I tried a 34.5 but its very narrow on my feet and the toes feel squeezed together (width wise). My heel does slip off too but at least its tighter than the 35.

Question is: should I get a 34.5 or 35? Will patent leather stretch?

Will the 34.5 stretch out...width wise? So my toes won't feel squeezed together? Will it not feel so narrow after a few wears? Or should I get the 35?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## jeshika

shopgirl810 said:


> Hi Everyone-
> I am trying to get my first ever CL shoes but the sizing is driving me insane.
> 
> I tend to wear a 5.5-6 and I say my feet width is average.
> 
> I am planning to get Simple Pump Patent Nude 100mm:
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/pumps.html/simple-pump-100mm-12691
> 
> But the sizing is giving me such a headache.
> 
> I tried on the 35 and my heel does slip off but the width feels great and my toes don't feel squeezed together.
> 
> I tried a 34.5 but its very narrow on my feet and the toes feel squeezed together (width wise). My heel does slip off too but at least its tighter than the 35.
> 
> Question is: should I get a 34.5 or 35? Will patent leather stretch?
> 
> Will the 34.5 stretch out...width wise? So my toes won't feel squeezed together? Will it not feel so narrow after a few wears? Or should I get the 35?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



I'm surprised that if you usually wear 5.5-6 that you are considering a 34.5 or 35. I wear mostly 5 or 5.5 and I am a solid 35.5 in CLs. In any case, if your toes are squished to the point of discomfort then I would go with the 35s and put heel grips. Slippage isn't always due to sizing... if you have narrow heels, slippage is common. I hope that helps!


----------



## shopgirl810

jeshika said:


> I'm surprised that if you usually wear 5.5-6 that you are considering a 34.5 or 35. I wear mostly 5 or 5.5 and I am a solid 35.5 in CLs. In any case, if your toes are squished to the point of discomfort then I would go with the 35s and put heel grips. Slippage isn't always due to sizing... if you have narrow heels, slippage is common. I hope that helps!



Thanks jeshika!

Do you think the 34.5 will stretch? These are patent leathers...so I am not sure if they stretch a half size bigger? 

You are absolutely correct about the heel slippage. My heel slips in both the 34.5 and 35. I am just worried that if I get the 35, it will stretch to the point that it is too big for me in the future, whereas if the 34.5 does stretch, it will be comfortable in the future. What do you think?


----------



## jeshika

Mmm, patent does stretch but if your toes cant lie flat in the shoe then it's too small. Did you try walking around in the 34.5? If your toes are too squished, it becomes unbearable when you walk. Besides, if it does stretch, you can always put in an insole and you'll be ok.


----------



## shopgirl810

jeshika said:


> Mmm, patent does stretch but if your toes cant lie flat in the shoe then it's too small. Did you try walking around in the 34.5? If your toes are too squished, it becomes unbearable when you walk. Besides, if it does stretch, you can always put in an insole and you'll be ok.



My toes can lie flat in the 34.5. The toebox in the 34.5 is tighter and definitely has an overall more toe cleavage. 

What would you do? 
A 35 that fits nicely and wear liners if it over stretches. 
Or a 34.5 that is tight with more toe cleavage and wait for it to stretch? 
Both have heel slippage.


----------



## basia123

jenaywins said:


> If you are typically a 7.5 TTS, then I think that the 38 should work for you. If on the off chance you purchase these and they are too big, you can take them to a cobbler and have the elastic slingback portion of the shoe shortened.


 

I tried on a 37.5 in the No Prive slingbacks as I found the only store here that stocks them, and they were too big - the strap was completely slipping off and the length was a tiny bit long! The next size down they had was a 36 so that was way too small. I think I am actually a 37 in the slingback styles. I tried on a decolette and I was a 38 though! 

I am so confused. Can anyone shed some light on whether the 37 will be my size in the No Prives?


----------



## shopgirl810

shopgirl810 said:


> My toes can lie flat in the 34.5. The toebox in the 34.5 is tighter and definitely has an overall more toe cleavage.
> 
> What would you do?
> A 35 that fits nicely and wear liners if it over stretches.
> Or a 34.5 that is tight with more toe cleavage and wait for it to stretch?
> Both have heel slippage.


 

Interestingly, the customer service rep from CL says the 34.5 will stretch to a half size bigger...whereas he thinks my 35 may end up stretching too big....

this is so hard....

any advice is appreicated!


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^
i personally would get the 34.5 and hope they stretch a half sz bigger..

i HATE heel slippage more than anything, and would rather have a tighter fit in the toe box area. if the toe area is too tight, i would go to the cobbler and get them professionally stretched out a little. this way, the toe area will be comfortable, but i won't have heel slippage..

CC


----------



## shopgirl810

jadorelouboutin said:


> ^
> i personally would get the 34.5 and hope they stretch a half sz bigger..
> 
> i HATE heel slippage more than anything, and would rather have a tighter fit in the toe box area. if the toe area is too tight, i would go to the cobbler and get them professionally stretched out a little. this way, the toe area will be comfortable, but i won't have heel slippage..
> 
> CC


 
Thanks for your advice! 

Thing is, the 34.5 and 35 both have heel slippage. ;(

I like the way the 35 looks on my toes now...the 34.5 makes my toes look cramp. But i suppose the 34.5 can look like the 35 after some stretching...


----------



## funinthesun80

indypup said:


> I'd get the 39.  Declics (and I'm sure the new ones are the same in this regard) stretch.  Was the length comfortable on the 39.5?



thank you indypup! i'm picking up the 39's today from ups... the 39.5 was very comfortable lengthwise except for the heel slippage. the thinner heel will take some getting used to visually... overall i think i will love them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

NEED HELP WITH AMBERTINA 150 SIZING!!! Does anyone know if it fits true to size? The site that I am looking to buy them from says that it is like walking on 120mm. Should I get half a size down anyway? They look big.  Does anyone know how they fit? Thank you.


----------



## jeshika

l.a_girl19 said:


> NEED HELP WITH AMBERTINA 150 SIZING!!! Does anyone know if it fits true to size? The site that I am looking to buy them from says that it is like walking on 120mm. Should I get half a size down anyway? They look big.  Does anyone know how they fit? Thank you.



TTS when I tried it on. Surprisingly comfy!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Ok. Thank you for your help!! I just bought them on mytheresa. They only had two pairs left (38 and 37.5) and I took your advice and another person's advice on taking them in my usual size at the 120mm height. I hope they fit!!!  I can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## Nieners

Nieners said:


> I want to start a search for the Leopard Pony LC's, my VP size is 38.5, what size should I get in these?
> 
> (Declic 140s: 38)
> (Patent decollete's: 39,5)



------------------


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Hi Ladies! I need help with Guerriere Boots.  I am TTS 39 (VPs, Lady Peeps, MBs), 39.5 in Clou Neouds and Claudias, and 38.5-39 in Biancas.  Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## kvjohns614

For those who own a lovely pair of Rolande Boucles, do you find that they should be purchased in 1/2 to 1 size up like the traditional Rolandes? Or do they run more TTS?

Also, for the Bananas, do you feel that purchasing them a 1/2 to full size smaller is correct, or are they fitting more TTS?

Thanks for all of your advice!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Sorry for the typo, Clou Noeuds


----------



## wannaprada

I need help with the Tres Francaise. I wear a 41 in the Lady Gres, could have gone with 40 in the Pigalle 140, 40.5 in the New Simple, wear a 41 in the VP. Help please!


----------



## wannaprada

^^never mind


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Please help me!! Very messy question sorry.
I'm a solid 37.5 - not wide (i dont know what size I am when it comes to that).
I have looked at some Bianca shoes in gray suede in 38.
When I tried Bianca in gray flannel sz 38 they fit but I have to have a little pad in the front. Do you think the Bianca in gray suede will fit as well?


----------



## Felle1984

Hi fellow tpf-ers, im trying to purchase my first CLs from ebay. So would greatly appreciate any help i can get with sizing 

I usually buy EUR Size 40 for most of my shoes, and about 70% of the time, I'd have a bit of space for comfort ie. i can easily insert one finger from the back of my shoes. As my shoes expand, I'd usually fix this extra space by inserting in-soles.

My feet are on the broad side (yes, how unfortunate!).

With these information, can someone advise if I'd fit into Size 40 for these designs:

No Prive (or shld it really be So Prive??) 120 Patent Leather Heel 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...26102?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c59b6ff16

Yoyo Brown Turtle Heels
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...69376?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item483e422c20

Nude Sixties Patent Leather Heels
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Irresistible...20681?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588bc14309


Not sure if *Size 40.5* would be too big in this design for me??

Metallic Purple Materna 70 Leather Heels
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...51709?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c080e7dbd


I know that's quite a handful of questions- many thanks in advance!


----------



## Felle1984

Another question... Some websites such as Outnet uses Italian Sizing for CLs. I notice that Italian sizing is slightly different from France's Sizing. I have just purchased a pair of Yotruche 70 python-effect pumps in Italian Size 39.5, which equates to FR Size 40.5

Praying very hard that I can break into these ones


----------



## jeshika

Felle1984 said:


> Another question... Some websites such as Outnet uses Italian Sizing for CLs. I notice that Italian sizing is slightly different from France's Sizing. I have just purchased a pair of Yotruche 70 python-effect pumps in Italian Size 39.5, which equates to FR Size 40.5
> 
> Praying very hard that I can break into these ones



Maybe the other ladies can chime in but I think you're going to have trouble getting into the 39.5 if you are usually a European 40 and your feet are on the broad side. When they say Italian sizing, I think Outnet means European sizing in general.


----------



## Felle1984

hopefully, someone can confirm this. otherwise i wont be sleep! LOL


----------



## jeshika

Felle1984 said:


> hopefully, someone can confirm this. otherwise i wont be sleep! LOL



Actually i'm pretty positive. Outnet usually gets their items from NAP and I take my European size when I purchase from them.


----------



## NolaDarling

I'm unsure about the Anna in silver. I see that Anna Strass and patent are TTS. I am a true size 7, average width. I ordered the 38 since I was concerned about toe hang but now I'm on the fence.

Pigalle 100, kid - 38
HP - 38
Bibi - 37
Alta Iowa, suede - 38
I have a few summer sandals in 37.5

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Felle1984

jeshika said:


> Actually i'm pretty positive. Outnet usually gets their items from NAP and I take my European size when I purchase from them.


 
Aww, I guess i'll just have to wait for it to arrive and decide if it's possible to stretch it to fit at all. Thanks, *jeshika*!  

At least im prepared for the next sale at Outnet! LOL...

Do u happen to have experience with the other designs ive mentioned in the post before? Do they run true to size? Ive got a steep learning curve with CLs


----------



## jeshika

Good luck, *Felle*! I am in the smaller size range and my feet are on the narrow side so I am TTS for almost all styles except the minibout/open clic that run really small and the pigalle that run big. If your feet are on the broader side, I would go at least 1/2 size up. Are you in the US? You can order from the online store to try (and return) several sizes if you are not close to a boutique or dept store that doesnt carry loubs.


----------



## NikolineSofieK

NolaDarling said:


> I'm unsure about the Anna in silver. I see that Anna Strass and patent are TTS. I am a true size 7, average width. I ordered the 38 since I was concerned about toe hang but now I'm on the fence.
> 
> Pigalle 100, kid - 38
> HP - 38
> Bibi - 37
> Alta Iowa, suede - 38
> I have a few summer sandals in 37.5
> 
> Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.



Pigalle - suggested a half size down.
Hyper Prive - suggested half size up.
Bibi - suggested half size up. (Really want these myself).
Alta Iowa - ? Im not sure.


----------



## NolaDarling

NikolineSofieK said:


> Pigalle - suggested a half size down.
> Hyper Prive - suggested half size up.
> Bibi - suggested half size up. (Really want these myself).
> Alta Iowa - ? Im not sure.


 

Haha, the shoes with sizes listed are the ones I own.  

I was hoping someone would chime in on sizing for the Anna. Thanks, though!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

NolaDarling said:


> Haha, the shoes with sizes listed are the ones I own.
> 
> I was hoping someone would chime in on sizing for the Anna. Thanks, though!



Oh, haha!! Sorry - my fault


----------



## peachyy

Hello ladies,

First off, thanks for the great thread! I just got my first pair of CLs and this has been super helpful!

I got the patent rolandos in a half size up (usually wear US 7 and got this in 37.5) but the toe box is still painfully right. I've read about the "sock tricking" method here to stretch out the toe box, but *I can't even get my socked foot to go all the way in the shoe!* Does this mean that I need to go up another half size? 

The thing is, I tried on the 37.5 nappa leather rolandos and they fit well, I guess it's been stretched out already from being tried on in-store so much, so would the 38 patent leather ones be too big?

Thanks!


----------



## regeens

^We're the same size *peach*. My Rolandos are all half size up (37.5) my TTS (37). 38 is too big for me and would have to be padded.


----------



## vnap1124

Hello! I am new to posting. I currently own a pair of black leather Rolandos and dark brown Elisas CLs in a size 42 (both purchased in 2010). I bought a pair of Jimmy Choo Cosmic pumps in patent leather in a size 41. I tried on the 42 the toe was comfy, but they slipped off my feet. The 41 fits, but my toes are kinda cramped. 

Should I try to stretch them, or go back and get the 42's?

Please Help!!!


----------



## shiba

Hi!
Please help with sizing on the nude Triclo. This will be my first pair and I don't have a boutique here so am unsure what my true sizing is. 

I am looking at a 39 which is listed as 10" insole. I think it might be too small if the toe box is more pointy than almond shaped

Also just found a nude cabaret 41 listed with insole of 10.5, will this be a better fit?  It sounds like it would be too big.

My foot measures 10" when I stand flat
I consider my toes to be long
Average width but very slight bunions
I wear 9 in Nine West (Rocha style with almond toe) 3.5 ish heel
Steve madden is short in the toe box, some styles I can wear 9 but 9.5 is too big
The majority of my heels are 9 but I find I need to try shoes on for fit
Most of my other shoes measure 10.2" ish but the heels are less than 4" tall and toe boxes are rounded or almond


----------



## SassySarah

^^ You probably need a 39.5 or 40 in most CL's.  If it has the Decollete toe box which I think it does most go up at least a half size from their regular CL size.  Sounds like your regular CL size would normally be 39.5 in most if it doesn't run small or large.  I am an 8.5 US and wear 39 in most CL's.


----------



## rdgldy

shiba said:


> Hi!
> Please help with sizing on the nude Triclo. This will be my first pair and I don't have a boutique here so am unsure what my true sizing is.
> 
> I am looking at a 39 which is listed as 10" insole. I think it might be too small if the toe box is more pointy than almond shaped
> 
> Also just found a nude cabaret 41 listed with insole of 10.5, will this be a better fit?  It sounds like it would be too big.
> 
> My foot measures 10" when I stand flat
> I consider my toes to be long
> Average width but very slight bunions
> I wear 9 in Nine West (Rocha style with almond toe) 3.5 ish heel
> Steve madden is short in the toe box, some styles I can wear 9 but 9.5 is too big
> The majority of my heels are 9 but I find I need to try shoes on for fit
> Most of my other shoes measure 10.2" ish but the heels are less than 4" tall and toe boxes are rounded or almond


I took the triclos TTS, but could have also done 1/2 up-I think a 41 would be big on you.


----------



## bellajanie84

Some info that could help us help you:

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes* Aldo 37*

Width of feet average

What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
Titis 37.5 VPs 37.5

The style you are asking about and what season it is from
Rolando Zip

Would I be safe with a Rolando zip 37.5...finale sale?


----------



## missgiannina

Bianca 37:5
Bibi 37.5
Lady peep 37.5
Alta b 38 think I could've don't 37:5

What size could I get in a clou noued are the TTS?


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hey Ladies, Can I get your advice on something....

I'm a 10 (US) 41 in New Simples, New VP's and minibouts. I'm a size 41.5 in Ron, Ron and YoYo Zeppas....

Do you ladies think I could fit a Décolleté 868 100 Jazz Calf in a size 41.5? 

Any advice would be appreciated.....

Oh to add, I think I have somewhat wide feet, I would say...


----------



## Marchee

Hi Ladies! Can anyone tell me the fit of the Mater Claude 85? I am seriously considering getting this. My only other CL shoe is a VP 120, and I wear a size 37 in this style. Does anyone know if the toe box of the Mater Claude is small? TIA!


----------



## fashionatic079

Hey guys does anyone have the "Christian Louboutin You You 85 Leather"? I am thinking about getting this.  It will be my first!  I am a size 7 1/2 but not sure what to get for pumps, because i dont want the heel part slipping off all the time, but i heard they run small. Can someone please help me out, please?! Also, is the heel too short? Im 5'3 and about 120lbs.  Here is the link to what it looks like.  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...in%26N%3D4294966733%2B21%26_requestid%3D42504


----------



## shiba

SassySarah said:


> ^^ You probably need a 39.5 or 40 in most CL's. If it has the Decollete toe box which I think it does most go up at least a half size from their regular CL size. Sounds like your regular CL size would normally be 39.5 in most if it doesn't run small or large. I am an 8.5 US and wear 39 in most CL's.


 


rdgldy said:


> I took the triclos TTS, but could have also done 1/2 up-I think a 41 would be big on you.


 
Thanks so much!  That is what I was thinking too.


----------



## FreshLilies

Hello Ladies!

I am in some serious need of help. I am a US8.5 and CL Armadillo 38.5
Could I take a 39 in Lady Claude Sling Back Patent and No Prive 120 Glitter in 38.5?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Star86doll

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78777
Wondering if these still runs same sizing? 
I wear 40 in jazz & patent decollete (1 full size up)


----------



## Jadpe

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but in what heel hight come the declic?
90, 120 and 140? Or also maybe 100? I tried yesterday a pair of black suede declic in size 40. But they were to small, so I really need a 41. But now I'm not sure about the heel hight. Despite size 40 was too small they were so comfy!
But they look to me as a 100mm HH, is that even possible?


----------



## mistyknightwin

Jadpe said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but in what heel hight come the declic?
> 90, 120 and 140? Or also maybe 100? I tried yesterday a pair of black suede declic in size 40. But they were to small, so I really need a 41. But now I'm not sure about the heel hight. Despite size 40 was too small they were so comfy!
> But they look to me as a 100mm HH, is that even possible?


I believe they come in 90, 120 and 140 (which is the newer heel hight I believe) 

They are my favorite CL's and I don't even own a pair ..... yet


----------



## bagladyseattle

Ron Ron (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
Ron Ron (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old Ron Ron sizing

Can someone please help me?  According to size guide for Ron Ron, it could be sizing up or down depending if old  or new. What is consider old or new model?  If it's for season 2008,is that old or new?  

Please help.  Thanks!




,


----------



## Beaniebeans

shiba said:


> Hi!
> Please help with sizing on the nude Triclo. This will be my first pair and I don't have a boutique here so am unsure what my true sizing is.
> 
> I am looking at a 39 which is listed as 10" insole. I think it might be too small if the toe box is more pointy than almond shaped
> 
> Also just found a nude cabaret 41 listed with insole of 10.5, will this be a better fit?  It sounds like it would be too big.
> 
> My foot measures 10" when I stand flat
> I consider my toes to be long
> Average width but very slight bunions
> I wear 9 in Nine West (Rocha style with almond toe) 3.5 ish heel
> Steve madden is short in the toe box, some styles I can wear 9 but 9.5 is too big
> The majority of my heels are 9 but I find I need to try shoes on for fit
> Most of my other shoes measure 10.2" ish but the heels are less than 4" tall and toe boxes are rounded or almond



We seem to be similar here..
My TTS is US 8. I have long toes, and slightly wide feet.
I bought my nudes and the burgundy triclos at 1/2 sz up (38.5). They were tight at first, but after 1 day wear, they are one of my most comfortable shoes.
If your width is still an issue, it would not IMO, hurt going one full size up. I tried the Black triclos in 39, and was suprised that I felt pretty good in them as well (no "breaking-in" period needed). 
I recommend 1/2sz to full size up - especially if you have a slight bunion as the criss-cross straps may hurt width-wise.
Hope this helps!


----------



## msohm

ihalhaiha said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 34-35
>  Width of feet: narrow
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
> Patent Décolleté 35 (34.5 would've been perfect)
> Flannel Lady Page 34.5
> Patent Open Clic 34.5
> Miniglitter Catenita 34.5
> Lilac/Navy Maggie 34.5 (tad loose)
> 
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from:
> Patent Pigalle (Will a 34 still be too big for me?)
> Pigalle Plato SS2011 (Does anyone know how these run yet?)*
> 
> Thank you!



Would I be a 34 or 34.5 in patent VPs? TIA!


----------



## Minamiz

Does anyone have the STRINGITA?

How should I size?  Would .5 up be to big????


----------



## jeshika

ihalhaiha said:


> Would I be a 34 or 34.5 in patent VPs? TIA!



I am a 35.5 in VPs and a 36 in Open Clics so I think you can do a 34 since you have narrow feet. but honestly, i think u will be fine with either size... you might have to pad the 34.5 slightly though. Good luck!


----------



## Jadpe

mistyknightwin said:


> I believe they come in 90, 120 and 140 (which is the newer heel hight I believe)
> 
> They are my favorite CL's and I don't even own a pair ..... yet



That's what I thought, but I found the new declic (is the new declic really different than the old declic?) in python on shopsavannas and the heel hight is 100mm! 

And I'm almost sure that the pair that I tried weren't as high as 120 but not as low as 90mm. I'm really confused right now, I want a pair!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Hi girls Im back, So I recently purchased a pair of NIB acid blue python fetichas 38. fit perfect. I have a pair of suede new simples 38, Patent pink 111 Ron Rons 38.5 all fit perfect. i have a few others but had to make adjustments and defuse a bomb so they would fit, hahaha. Ok question: Boulimas 160 karung/canvas CL official site says TTS which would be a US 37.5.  38 are out of stock so my choice is 37.5 or 38.5. Im leaning towards the 38.5 just incase. What do you all think?


----------



## nicolala

does any of you ladies own t-strap ziparent sandals? i'm a 37 tts. should i get 37, 37.5 or 38? thank you


----------



## msohm

jeshika said:


> I am a 35.5 in VPs and a 36 in Open Clics so I think you can do a 34 since you have narrow feet. but honestly, i think u will be fine with either size... you might have to pad the 34.5 slightly though. Good luck!



Thank you Jeshika!


----------



## kvjohns614

Minamiz said:


> Does anyone have the STRINGITA?
> 
> How should I size? Would .5 up be to big????


 

I just got a pair of Stringita's TTS 38.5 and they are a little tight, I would think .5 size up would be a good idea. Keep in mind that the thong goes between your toes so a shoe thats too tight may be really uncomfortable.


----------



## Minamiz

kvjohns614 said:


> I just got a pair of Stringita's TTS 38.5 and they are a little tight, I would think .5 size up would be a good idea. Keep in mind that the thong goes between your toes so a shoe thats too tight may be really uncomfortable.



Thanks for the input...I PM u for more info.

I have a pr. on hold that are .5 up still deciding.

That blk suede strap could be cause for concern.

any modelling pics


----------



## crystalhowlett

crystalhowlett said:


> Hi girls Im back, So I recently purchased a pair of NIB acid blue python fetichas 38. fit perfect. I have a pair of suede new simples 38, Patent pink 111 Ron Rons 38.5 all fit perfect. i have a few others but had to make adjustments and defuse a bomb so they would fit, hahaha. Ok question: Boulimas 160 karung/canvas CL official site says TTS which would be a US 37.5. 38 are out of stock so my choice is 37.5 or 38.5. Im leaning towards the 38.5 just incase. What do you all think?


 

I got a answer. 38, SA jay in W. hollywood!!!


----------



## samina

Hi please can you help with the sizing of declics (new/100/120) and clichy (100) I'm a 36 in pigalle (100), 36.5 in simple (85), 37 in Ron Ron (85/100).


----------



## MrsJ1920

Happy New Year!!  Can someone assist with the sizing of the Pigalle Spiked Ballerina flats? 

I'm a US Size 7.5-8 in non-CL brands.  The only CLs I own are the No Prive 120 slingback and Mamanouk ankle boots.  Both are a 39.


----------



## medicbean

Hey guys,
I'm after a simple 100 but there is only one pair in a 38 left, my simple 85s fit perfectly in 37.5 do you think the half size up would be too large?

Thanks guys! XxxX


----------



## Erynies

Hello ladies!
Can you please tell me how Madagascar Gres run? I only have Décolleté 100 jazz pumps in 37.5. Would a 37 in Madagascar fit???


----------



## BattyBugs

MrsJ1920 said:


> Happy New Year!! Can someone assist with the sizing of the Pigalle Spiked Ballerina flats?
> 
> I'm a US Size 7.5-8 in non-CL brands. The only CLs I own are the No Prive 120 slingback and Mamanouk ankle boots. Both are a 39.


 
I'm a 40 in the VP Spikes, a 40.5 in NP 90s and in the MBPs w/85 heel. The Pigalle Spiked Flats in 40.5 fit nicely, but were stretching and giving heel slippage during the short try-on period in the boutique. I ordered them in a 40 and they are tight, but once they stretch, will be perfect. So...I guess it depends on whether you prefer to pad or to stretch, but I'd suggest ordering them in a 39. HTH


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

does the alta bouton run TTS? or large?  TIA


----------



## jeshika

samina said:


> Hi please can you help with the sizing of declics (new/100/120) and clichy (100) I'm a 36 in pigalle (100), 36.5 in simple (85), 37 in Ron Ron (85/100).



how are your feet? wide or narrow? if they are average to narrow, I would go with 36.5 for both new declics, declics (120mm) and clichy 100. if they are wide or you like it a little roomy, 37. old declic 120, which are the 140mm heel height, you should go a 1/2 size down from declic 100 (120) heel height. good luck.


----------



## jeshika

medicbean said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm after a simple 100 but there is only one pair in a 38 left, my simple 85s fit perfectly in 37.5 do you think the half size up would be too large?
> 
> Thanks guys! XxxX



Might be a tad loose since your 37.5s are perfect. but you could put a foot petal and that should be ok if it is patent. if it is nappa though, remember it will stretch and might stretch to become too big.


----------



## MrsJ1920

BattyBugs said:


> I'm a 40 in the VP Spikes, a 40.5 in NP 90s and in the MBPs w/85 heel. The Pigalle Spiked Flats in 40.5 fit nicely, but were stretching and giving heel slippage during the short try-on period in the boutique. I ordered them in a 40 and they are tight, but once they stretch, will be perfect. So...I guess it depends on whether you prefer to pad or to stretch, but I'd suggest ordering them in a 39. HTH



Thank you BattyBugs!


----------



## medicbean

thanks jeshika, i may just go for the decollete in the same colour which i can get in my size..


----------



## shopgirl810

Hi Ladies-

Still ify on my simple pump 100mm size. 

34.5:
is tighter on the toebox and definitely has an overall more toe cleavage look. visually, there is less coverage on my toes, less material as well.  i do feel that it makes my toes look squished. 

35:this fits nicely and i like the way it makes my toes look better.

Question is: should I go with a 35 and wear liners if it over stretches OR get a 34.5 that is tight with more toe cleavage and wait for it to stretch (to fit like a 35)?

Both unfortunately have heel slippage.


----------



## sao-mai

Hi Ladies,
Please help me with sizing. My size on Hyper Prive is 34,5. Now I'm after Declic 120. Should I take also 34,5 or 35?


----------



## samina

jeshika said:


> how are your feet? wide or narrow? if they are average to narrow, I would go with 36.5 for both new declics, declics (120mm) and clichy 100. if they are wide or you like it a little roomy, 37. old declic 120, which are the 140mm heel height, you should go a 1/2 size down from declic 100 (120) heel height. good luck.



Normal-wide I'll try the 37 and go from there thanks J!!


----------



## jeshika

samina said:


> Normal-wide I'll try the 37 and go from there thanks J!!



you're welcome! the clichy and declic are my favorite styles!  post pictures when you get them!

Edit: Oh I wanted to add... if your feet are normal/wide, some of the ladies have gone 1/2 a size in the new declic from their old declic size. i personally don't feel there is a difference between the 2 but my feet are weird. so you might need a 36.5 in the new declics, 37 in the old. i hope that's not too confusing!


----------



## jeshika

sao-mai said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Please help me with sizing. My size on Hyper Prive is 34,5. Now I'm after Declic 120. Should I take also 34,5 or 35?



when you say declic 120... do you mean the old declic 120 which is actually a 140mm heel or do you mean the new declic 120 which is a 120mm heel? confusing i know.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know how the CL patent pigalle flats fit from this year (2010)?

I am a size 7.5 in CL and all other brands (Chloe, Miu Miu etc.). My foot width is average. 

I am looking at a pair on ebay which are a size 8 and I am afraid they might be too big. 

Thanks!


----------



## sao-mai

jeshika said:


> when you say declic 120... do you mean the old declic 120 which is actually a 140mm heel or do you mean the new declic 120 which is a 120mm heel? confusing i know.



I want to take these one actually. But 34,5 is already sold out. What do you think about 35?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81370


----------



## jeshika

sao-mai said:


> I want to take these one actually. But 34,5 is already sold out. What do you think about 35?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81370



i'm sorry that the 34.5 is sold out! i think it should work with a ball of the foot pad. but remember, suede will stretch somewhat!


----------



## sao-mai

jeshika said:


> i'm sorry that the 34.5 is sold out! i think it should work with a ball of the foot pad. but remember, suede will stretch somewhat!



Oh many thanks for advise Jeshika, it's better to wait for right size then


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hi ladies ...

I'm wondering if you can help with the sizing of fifi 100 in black patent. I've been looking everywhere for a 39 but the only sizes I am finding are 39.5 and 38.5. 

I'm usually a 39 in Cls ... VPs, biancas, etc. 

Should I try one of these other sizes? Or just keep combing eBay in hopes a 39 will appear. 

Thanks!


----------



## savvysgirl

Can someone help me with sizing for Madame Butterfly 120 pumps in satin please. I really want a pair in black satin but so far ive only managed to find a size 40 (they are currently on hold for me) My TTS is 40. 

TIA


----------



## indypup

I need some advice from those who own the City Girl (the version that covers the top of your foot... to me it's the one that looks more architectural).  I typically size up to a 38 in older open back styles.  I need the extra length for whatever the reason in these styles, otherwise I suffer from toe overhang that looks awful.

If I'm a 37.5 in VP (old), 38 in old NP, Very Very, and Barcelona, can I do a 38 in City Girls?


----------



## ceseeber

ok this is a bit of a silly question, but I just need a little confirmation to know I purchased the right size.
My old VP size is 39.5
Decolette & Roland0 size 40
pigalle flat 38.5
two years ago I tried on the pigalle 120 and a size 39 fit perfect.

My question is: has the pigalle sizing changed in the past two years or would it still be safe to say I'm still a size 39?


----------



## shopgirl810

hi CL experts!

does anyone know how the elisa 100 patent run? tts? half size smaller? bigger?

also, i need advice for the Simple pump 100mm. I am debating on 2 sizes. 

34.5:
is tighter on the toebox and definitely has an overall more toe cleavage  look. visually, there is less coverage on my toes, less material as  well.  i do feel that it makes my toes look squished. 

35:this fits nicely and i like the way it makes my toes look better.

Question is: should I go with a 35 and wear liners if it over stretches  OR get a 34.5 that is tight with more toe cleavage and wait for it to  stretch (to fit like a 35)?

Both (34.5 and 35) unfortunately have heel slippage.


----------



## jeshika

savvysgirl said:


> Can someone help me with sizing for Madame Butterfly 120 pumps in satin please. I really want a pair in black satin but so far ive only managed to find a size 40 (they are currently on hold for me) My TTS is 40.
> 
> TIA



*Savvy*, i went TTS for mine. but the toebox for the satin is _very_ narrow so if your feet are average/wide, you might have to go 1/2 size up.


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

i just posted this question somewhere else, but i should have posted it here instead..

i just bought a pair of lady lynch wedges.. but i read somewhere that the regular pumps run big. does this apply to the wedges too? i normally wear a size 37.5 in CL, but i just won an auction on ebay for a size 38. i knew i should have checked the sizing info on here first!! i'm really praying that they fit! maybe thick shoe pads will make them fit better.


----------



## jeshika

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> i just posted this question somewhere else, but i should have posted it here instead..
> 
> i just bought a pair of lady lynch wedges.. but i read somewhere that the regular pumps run big. does this apply to the wedges too? i normally wear a size 37.5 in CL, but i just won an auction on ebay for a size 38. i knew i should have checked the sizing info on here first!! i'm really praying that they fit! maybe thick shoe pads will make them fit better.



Lady Lynch Wedges run 1/2 to 1 size large. I'm afraid they might be too big. I got a pair TTS and I literally fell out of them. I put 3 layers of footpads in there and it still didn't fit well... it broke my heart but i sold them. Hate to be the bearer of bad news but you might have to be prepared that they will be pretty big.


----------



## savvysgirl

jeshika said:


> *Savvy*, i went TTS for mine. but the toebox for the satin is _very_ narrow so if your feet are average/wide, you might have to go 1/2 size up.



I decided to go for my TTS. Others also said TTS so i bought the size 40s today.I'm sure they will be narrow in the toe box for me but i think .5 up would have been too long.  Thank you for your input *jeshika*


----------



## Bleue

Can someone tell me how New Piaf patent runs?  These have the shorter heel so are those 85's?  My US is 8 and TTS Louboutin 8.5 (some 8's but mostly 8.5 is perfect.) Thanks.


----------



## Miss T.

Hi,
Does anyone know how the Pesce sizes? My CL TTS is 38, and there is an auction for a pair of Pesce in size 37.5. Would they fit?

Thank you!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

jeshika said:


> Lady Lynch Wedges run 1/2 to 1 size large. I'm afraid they might be too big. I got a pair TTS and I literally fell out of them. I put 3 layers of footpads in there and it still didn't fit well... it broke my heart but i sold them. Hate to be the bearer of bad news but you might have to be prepared that they will be pretty big.



 thanks for the info. maybe they'll fit my mom in that case & i'll give them to her. i'm depressed now lol.


----------



## jamidee

Hi:
I have the Sexy GLitter Slingback Christian Louboutin's in a size 41. (just got them for Christmas) One foot was slightly loose (it would slip out) so I sent them back for a 40. Still waiting on the 40 to arrive to see how they fit. Hopefully they won't be too small as it seems I was right in between the sizes!!

I wear a 9 in all shoes.. never go up nor go down. I really want to purchase the very prive peep toe and found a size 40 (the link says they were purchased from neiman marcus a couple of months ago so I'm thinking that's the new style). I have average width feet. Do you think these will fit?


----------



## Star86doll

Im a 39.5 in CLs but 38.5 in Biancas and Bibis, will my feet be fit in 38.5 lady peep? (I am a normal 39) Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Hi:
> I have the Sexy GLitter Slingback Christian Louboutin's in a size 41. (just got them for Christmas) One foot was slightly loose (it would slip out) so I sent them back for a 40. Still waiting on the 40 to arrive to see how they fit. Hopefully they won't be too small as it seems I was right in between the sizes!!
> 
> I wear a 9 in all shoes.. never go up nor go down. I really want to purchase the very prive peep toe and found a size 40 (the link says they were purchased from neiman marcus a couple of months ago so I'm thinking that's the new style). I have average width feet. Do you think these will fit?



VPs typically run large. That said, Louboutins run SMALL as a rule so you may be able to make the VP work with padding if you are a very true size nine, but honestly I wouldn't even chance it. I do not think they will fit you. I would take a 39-39.5. 



Star86doll said:


> Im a 39.5 in CLs but 38.5 in Biancas and Bibis, will my feet be fit in 38.5 lady peep? (I am a normal 39) Thanks!



I would take a 39. Lady Peep runs pretty TTS for me. I am a typical 38.5-39 at the largest and my 38.5 LPs are a smidge tight.


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

i read somewhere that i can use cork toe pads on CL's (and other shoes) that are too big. has anyone used these before, and where can i find them??


----------



## Star86doll

Ah thank you very much! Jenaywins


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Hi everyone,

I recently got dumped on New Year's by email as some of you probably know already and share a similar experience, so I'm looking for some glittery shoes to compensate for something I lost emotionally, which probably isn't the best way of dealing with things, but retail therapy always helps 

I did several searches but could not find anyone mentioning the size/fit of "Sexy Sling" heels (I have attached a picture from NM).



I'm wondering if they run big like Lady Bow or Lady ChaCha (for me 1/2 size down)?
I found Lady Claude Sling being mentioned in my searches to be running big too, ie 1/2 size down also.

If you've tried them on or have them, please let me know how they fit!

Thank you and happy New Year!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I haven't tried them, but big  and I can totally relate to your situation.


----------



## jeNYC

you should post your question here http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...g-info-and-advice-read-first-page-624294.html


----------



## Minamiz

Does anyone know how the Bikki run??


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## jamidee

if I wear a 9US... would I wear a 39.5 in CL Greissimo? and a Ariella a 40? 

I wear a 40 in Sexy Glitter Slingback.


----------



## jamidee

Hi. Sorry to hear about your breakup! But, retail therapy is big help!! I got some for Christmas and due to it being my first pair I'm not exactly sure, but I have tried on the Rolando before and I couldn't fit a 39 (my US size is a 9 neither wide nor narrow). I got them in a 41. So, I'm assuming that means they run VERY small. I just ordered the VP in 39.5. I hope this helps?

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...s-whatcha-got-post-your-latest-cl-599900.html 
I posted pics on this thread if you're interested, although they are not good quality pics... I used my iphone


----------



## lizziecat

shopgirl810 said:


> hi CL experts!
> 
> does anyone know how the elisa 100 patent run? tts? half size smaller? bigger?
> 
> also, i need advice for the Simple pump 100mm. I am debating on 2 sizes.
> 
> 34.5:
> is tighter on the toebox and definitely has an overall more toe cleavage  look. visually, there is less coverage on my toes, less material as  well.  i do feel that it makes my toes look squished.
> 
> 35:this fits nicely and i like the way it makes my toes look better.
> 
> Question is: should I go with a 35 and wear liners if it over stretches  OR get a 34.5 that is tight with more toe cleavage and wait for it to  stretch (to fit like a 35)?
> 
> Both (34.5 and 35) unfortunately have heel slippage.



Hi, shopgirl

I've bought the Elisa patent 100s and was advised to buy TTS.  They currently fit nice and snug but I am a bit anxious that the patent might stretch and I'll then have to pad them in the toe. But I can live with that since I think they are lovely shoes. I perhaps could have gone down half a size but to do that would have meant 'new shoe pain' and I'm not up for that!

I've also got the Simple 100s and again have bought TTS.  Personally, I prefer the initial comfy fit. I think I'd go with the 35, since you do say that they fit nicely and you like the look of your toes.

HTH


----------



## shopgirl810

hi lizziecat!

Thanks so much for your advice. I appreciate it. 

I absolutely HATE new shoe pain and I think a 35 is more manageable for me. I can put in liners if the 35 over stretches. I don't want to end up with a 34.5 that won't stretch, or will stretch but will mean a lot of pain.

Did you simple 100's stretch? Are they patent?

The Elisa is so cute! Great choice. I saw one in eggplant purple and was thinking if I should get it for my wedding (eggplant purple is my wedding color).

Thanks again for your advice!





lizziecat said:


> Hi, shopgirl
> 
> I've bought the Elisa patent 100s and was advised to buy TTS. They currently fit nice and snug but I am a bit anxious that the patent might stretch and I'll then have to pad them in the toe. But I can live with that since I think they are lovely shoes. I perhaps could have gone down half a size but to do that would have meant 'new shoe pain' and I'm not up for that!
> 
> I've also got the Simple 100s and again have bought TTS. Personally, I prefer the initial comfy fit. I think I'd go with the 35, since you do say that they fit nicely and you like the look of your toes.
> 
> HTH


----------



## 5elle

hello ladies! I need help with New Declic please! Does it run the same as the old Declic? I was a 42 in the old declic and VP but am a 41 or 41.5 in new VP sizing. Any help appreciated!


----------



## lizziecat

shopgirl810 said:


> hi lizziecat!
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice. I appreciate it.
> 
> I absolutely HATE new shoe pain and I think a 35 is more manageable for me. I can put in liners if the 35 over stretches. I don't want to end up with a 34.5 that won't stretch, or will stretch but will mean a lot of pain.
> 
> Did you simple 100's stretch? Are they patent?
> 
> The Elisa is so cute! Great choice. I saw one in eggplant purple and was thinking if I should get it for my wedding (eggplant purple is my wedding color).
> 
> Thanks again for your advice!



Yes, my Simples are patent and they haven't stretched much for me. My Elisas are the eggplant purple and I think they would make a great 'special day' shoe.  Sounds fantastic and congrats on your big day. We'd love to hear more and perhaps see some pics when it's all taken place.   I bet you'll be just stunning!


----------



## FancyPants

Dear tpf CL ladies! 
I need your help deciding which size in pigalle spiked flats I should go for.
I have a medium wide feet. I am a size 37.5 on average. I tried the previously spiked flats, I think they are called big kiss flats, they were studded all the way and it was black patent leather,with silver studs. My size in these is 37.5. But they were wider than pigalles. I use 37.5 in chanel flats As well. My tory burch reva flats are size 7.  Should I go for 37.5 or 38?
 Thanks in advance


----------



## hazeltt

will the new MBB sizing be the same as the old sizing?


----------



## jamidee

if I wear a 9US... would I wear a 39.5 in CL Greissimo? and a Ariella a 40?

I wear a 40 in Sexy Glitter Slingback.


----------



## aoqtpi

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) - 5.5
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) - wide-ish
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - new Ron Rons in 35.5
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. - Very Galaxy, not sure of the season

I was looking at getting them in a 36. The lovely jeshika has told me that these run a little smaller and that they probably won't stretch because of the stitching, but I just wanted to make sure my foot won't fall out or anything. 

Thank you!


----------



## shopgirl810

lizziecat said:


> Yes, my Simples are patent and they haven't stretched much for me. My Elisas are the eggplant purple and I think they would make a great 'special day' shoe. Sounds fantastic and congrats on your big day. We'd love to hear more and perhaps see some pics when it's all taken place. I bet you'll be just stunning!


 
Hi Lizziecat! Thanks so much for your advice and feedback. I hope the Elisas will fit me. I saw them online and I don't perfer ordering online. I would much rather get the shoes from a store (be able to try on a few sizes). Perhaps I will shop around (Neiman, Saks, Barneys, Nordstrom) to see if its available in person before I order online. Good to know that the patent simple 100 and the patent elisa 100 both run TTS. Did your Elisa stretch too? Or not so much?


----------



## Bleue

Need some advice.  I just received black calfskin Simple Ankle Bootie from BG ($995) but was disappointed to see the heel height at 3".  It kind of looks odd to me with that skinny heel being so short and seems would look dressier, or just better, in a higher heel given the thin heel.  I should have realized this but on their site BG says the heel is 3 3/8" which isn't much higher but it really is pushing to be a whole 3-inch heel so just looks odd to me.

So my question is for those of you who've seen this style boot with this shorter skinny heel what is your opinion?  

I'm thinking the Miss Tacky Booty with the chunkier heel is more appealing in that shorter heel height and actually is a half inch higher at 85mm (ap 3.5").  I can get the Tacky on sale for $581.

And if I felt the need I could get the Simple Ankle Bootie in black patent (instead of the calfskin) for the same $581 but this one has the 4-inch heel so would be prettier in my mind for the skinny heel.  So that is two pairs of ankle boots for not much more $$$ than the one pair I just got.

Don't really need both but would definitely buy the Miss Tacky if I think it would be prettier, again, in the shorter heel.

Any help appreciated!

PS...Should also mention I'm waiting on the Dahlia patent bootie with 4" heel so maybe that means don't go for the Simple Ankle Bootie in patent (although they're both very different...LOL.)


----------



## lizziecat

shopgirl810 said:


> Hi Lizziecat! Thanks so much for your advice and feedback. I hope the Elisas will fit me. I saw them online and I don't perfer ordering online. I would much rather get the shoes from a store (be able to try on a few sizes). Perhaps I will shop around (Neiman, Saks, Barneys, Nordstrom) to see if its available in person before I order online. Good to know that the patent simple 100 and the patent elisa 100 both run TTS. Did your Elisa stretch too? Or not so much?



I would say that there has been minimal stretch with my Elisas.  They are still a nice snug fit.  I would agree that it's always better to try shoes on in a store, before buying.  However, that's not always easy for me, since I don't always get into central London and I tend to buy a lot of my CLs from NAP. But it sounds like you have great stores to go to, so I'd enjoy your shopping day and have fun buying lovely things for your wedding. Very best wishes to you!


----------



## Bleue

Sorry, I think I put my post in the wrong thread.


----------



## Minamiz

hazeltt said:


> will the new MBB sizing be the same as the old sizing?



Well everyone has come to a consensus that TTS is the way to go since the leather is so soft.  There are a few who took .5 up for various reasons but I think the majority are going TTS.  HTH.


----------



## hazeltt

Minamiz said:


> Well everyone has come to a consensus that TTS is the way to go since the leather is so soft.  There are a few who took .5 up for various reasons but I think the majority are going TTS.  HTH.



Thanks! I think some also took .5 down so that's why I'm so confused. I hope TTS works out for me since I have to order them from another country.


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) - 5.5
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) - wide-ish
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - new Ron Rons in 35.5
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. - Very Galaxy, not sure of the season
> 
> I was looking at getting them in a 36. The lovely jeshika has told me that these run a little smaller and that they probably won't stretch because of the stitching, but I just wanted to make sure my foot won't fall out or anything.
> 
> Thank you!


 

If it helps, I bought mine pre-loved from a fellow tPFer whose feet are a smidge bigger than mine, maybe by a 1/4 size... so if anything, my shoes were already pre-stretched and they fit perfectly!


----------



## Minamiz

hazeltt said:


> Thanks! I think some also took .5 down so that's why I'm so confused. I hope TTS works out for me since I have to order them from another country.



You might have already read this but I like how Karwood summed it up (last post on pg.):

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...madame-butterfly-bootie-is-back-652606-2.html


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> If it helps, I bought mine pre-loved from a fellow tPFer whose feet are a smidge bigger than mine, maybe by a 1/4 size... so if anything, my shoes were already pre-stretched and they fit perfectly!



jeshika, vous étes une ange, seriously! Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## shoesanddogs

Minamiz said:


> Does anyone know how the Bikki run??



I just got them TTS and they're pretty tight...I think a half size up would have been better, and that seems to be a couple other people's experience, too.  (see the show us whatcha got thread).  Good luck!


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> jeshika, vous étes une ange, seriously! Thank you so much for all your help!



Pas du tout! I hope you find them. they are absolutely fab!!!


----------



## Minamiz

shoesanddogs said:


> I just got them TTS and they're pretty tight...I think a half size up would have been better, and that seems to be a couple other people's experience, too.  (see the show us whatcha got thread).  Good luck!



Thanks Shoesanddogs....there was only a pr .5 down from my reg. CL size so I decided not to pull the trigger.  When in doubt go larger except for bianca and banana and a few more lol!


----------



## eklovesshoes

Does anyone know how the sizing is with the "Suede Peep" heels? I'm about to buy my first pair of CL's and before I do I want to make sure the Suede Peep in 37 will fit me!

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) - 7-8
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) - average on the narrow side 
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - none & can't remember!!
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. - Newer than 2009 I think

I attached the NM website. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...840816&010=X00FS&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=X00FS

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Bleue

eklovesshoes, I have the black suede peep toe in size 8.  My normal US size is 8 and CL mostly 8.5 works best with a few exceptions, as you know, on specific shoe styles.  I think my feet are a bit more wide, but normal "B" width. 

I ordered this first in size 38.5 and while it felt pretty good in the toe box the heels just slipped too much (often the problem I have with my foot shape).  I actually ended up ordering a second pair in 38.5 and another in 38.  I wanted to test a second 38.5 pair against the one I had as sometimes they can vary a bit shoe to shoe.

The 38 just felt better to me and while it was a twee bit more snug in the toe box to me it felt better because even with tights my heels don't slip.  I've worn them several times - love them, btw, gorgeous shoes - and they don't seem to have stretched as I imagined they would.

Let me know if that answered you well enough or if you have any other questions.


----------



## hazeltt

Minamiz said:


> You might have already read this but I like how Karwood summed it up (last post on pg.):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...madame-butterfly-bootie-is-back-652606-2.html



Thanks! I probably did read it and didn't realize it.


----------



## fashionISLyfe

Omg please help! I want to buy Bianca CL's but I'm not too sure of my size. 
I am a U.S size 8-8.5. Most my non CL  designer shoes are size 38-38.5 I have regular width feet. Could be considered a little narrow :-/  
 I have two pair suede Declic both size 39.5. Lola pump size 39. Nude nappa flat size 38.5. 
Does the Bianca style run big,small, normal??? Help! I want to order from CL site but I want the correct size.


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...76%2B4294965975%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D27022

7.5 the biggest, do big lips in general run small? Im on the fence about the OTK but Im thinking like Mr. Louboutin "picturing nothing else but my bday suit n big lips OTK" I'm a 7.5M US 38 in CL's, Ive found to be pretty accurate.


----------



## vhdos

Archidisco sizing help!
I am a TTS 35.  I can wear 35 or 35.5 in NP, I wear 35.5 in C'est Moi booties, and I have worn (once) a pair of New Simples in 35, but the fit was awful - the toe box was too small and crushed my toes, but the shoes still slipped of my heels and I had to use heel grips.
I found a pair of archidiscos in a 35 and was wondering if they would work.  I have read to size down 1/2 size, so I'm concerned.
Thanks!


----------



## jamidee

Please help me before I buy Ariella Talon Boots in a size 40. I am a us 9 and have neither wide nor narrow feet but my feet are more wide than narrow. I don't have any other CL's to compare to. any advice?


----------



## eklovesshoes

Bleue, Thanks so much for the info! 
I tried on some CLs in a consignment shop about a week ago, but didn't note the styles or the sizes which was pretty stupid of me  
I guess my last question would be on the Suede peeps: if I did end up getting the 37s and needed say a 37.5 or 38, do you know to what extent I could have them stretched?? I feel like with suede even a half size would be pushing my luck :-S


----------



## Bleue

eklovesshoes said:


> Bleue, Thanks so much for the info!
> I tried on some CLs in a consignment shop about a week ago, but didn't note the styles or the sizes which was pretty stupid of me
> I guess my last question would be on the Suede peeps: if I did end up getting the 37s and needed say a 37.5 or 38, do you know to what extent I could have them stretched?? I feel like with suede even a half size would be pushing my luck :-S



I'm not the one to ask about professional stretching.  Also I'm very new to Louboutins but I wanted to answer you about a style I have.  I think those suede peep toes (I bought mine at NM) are actually Very Prive so that info might also help, and I hope I'm right about that.

Anyway, better minds than I, at this point, can help you more perhaps, and I do understand the frustration of wanting a shoe and being so fearful of incorrect sizing.  All I can say about this shoe is for me both 38 and 38.5 were very comfortable and I could have been happy with either but there was just a tad bit too much heel slippage in the 38.5 for me. 

When I do have a shoe a little bit slippy on the heel though I don't mind putting a pad under the ball of the foot (never used heel grips yet) as I'd rather have a tiny bit large than too tight.  

I feel like I'm not helping so hope someone else can chime in.


----------



## Bleue

crystalhowlett said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...76%2B4294965975%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D27022
> 
> 7.5 the biggest, do big lips in general run small? Im on the fence about the OTK but Im thinking like Mr. Louboutin "picturing nothing else but my bday suit n big lips OTK" I'm a 7.5M US 38 in CL's, Ive found to be pretty accurate.



I have Big Lips, taupe suede in size 38 but only because I was dying for them and it was the only pair left in the chain at NM.  So I took a chance and they fit although felt quite snug in the toe box but not killing and I wore them for an evening without a problem then a couple more times subsequently.  

Then my SA alerted me about a pair of Big Lips black leather on sale (YAY) in size 38.5 and I jumped on them thinking they'll be "perfect" going a half size up from the suede (and my true CL size).  Well, actually they almost felt tighter than the suede but the leathers are so different.  I suppose really they're very comparable and I attribute it to the following.

That heel is so mega high so the pitch is very steep and the amount of distance from the heel tip to the ball of the foot (sorry don't have the accurate shoe terms here) is so small they can be difficult to walk in.  And because of that shape your foot is really pushed downward into the toe box which I think makes them feel tighter when they actually fit.

I generally have no problems at all with high heels and really don't with these but you must calculate your steps because of the "short wheel base" as I like to call it. 

I guess I'm trying to say going a half size up from CL TTS probably would never hurt, I wouldn't hesitate especially in a boot.  Still I'm fine with the sizes I have in the pumps but wishing those heels were more comfy only because they are so super hot!

PS...I'm a US 8 and CL 38.5 and 38 for the most part.


----------



## jadorelouboutin

mioumiou said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Please, I need your help...
> 
> How run Fastissima?
> 
> Merci d'avance



bump! anyone know? they are selling out fast!!


----------



## soundtrek

Ladies I know this questions has been asked a million times, but I would really appreciate some advice.  I am trying to get a better idea on what my Pigalle 120 size would be.  

A girlfriend recently bought a pair of Lady Lynch in black patent size 39.  I tried them on and they appeared to fit well until I took a few steps and realized my heel was slipping.  I didn't have any gap at the back between my heel and the shoe but my heel was still slipping when I walked.

My normal us size is 9.5 from Nine West or Madden.  I have Iowa Zeppa's in 40.5 they fit well.  I have Black Jazz Decolette's in 40 and probably should have a 40.5 in them as well.  My foot is a little wide.

So my question is what do you think would be my Pigalle 120 size?  Should I go with a 39 or would a 38.5 be better because of the amount of stretch and re-shaping the Pigalle 120 goes through during break-in.  I don't have any way to try them on and I will likely buy from Net-a-Porter when they get in new stock.

Thanks again ladies, I always appreciate advice from the experts!


----------



## Marchee

Hi! Can anyone help me? I am seriously considering the Elisa pumps but am unsure of the sizing. I am usually a size 7 in Nine West. This will be my first CLs. TIA!


----------



## lizziecat

Hi, Marchee

I've got 2 pairs of patent Elisa 100s and I would say that they are TTS.  Whilst there might be a little stretch in the patent, I would easily fix that with a toe grip.  For me and I am usually a size 37 in most CLS, the 36.5 would have been just a bit too tight and uncomfortable.  HTH


----------



## vhdos

Still no help on the Archidisco?  Anyone?


----------



## Bleue

Marchee said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me? I am seriously considering the Elisa pumps but am unsure of the sizing. I am usually a size 7 in Nine West. This will be my first CLs. TIA!



I'll second what "lizziecat" said.  The purple patent Elisa 100's were my first pair of Louboutins and I was advised by NAP to buy my normal US size 8 (38).  It was WAY too tight!

I then ordered 38.5 and 39 just to be safe and the 38.5 felt somewhat tight in the toe box and the 39 felt more comfortable but also I noticed the heel slipping.  I thought no big deal and didn't want them too tight so kept the 39.  That was a mistake. 

The TTS CL for me would have been the 38.5 and that would have been perfect in the Elisa.  After one wearing they stretched enough that when my husband opened my car door when I arrived home and I stuck out my leg to exit my shoe fell off and he caught it in his hand!  They are still ok when I wear without hosiery but with hosiery I cannot wear them at all without padding.

Gorgeous shoes, btw.  I'm dying for a nude pair.


----------



## kml2887

Can anyone offer sizing advice for the Boulima (specifically in Karung)?  I consider my CL TTS 37 (Simple, "old" VP sizing, Decollete).  36.5 in Pigalle 100, Maggies. 37.5 in Declic.   My first instinct is to go with a 36.5 since the toe box is similar to the Maggies but I'm worried about how much the Karung skin would be able to stretch if needed.


----------



## ASTAMBUK

Hi Ladies!!!
Please help!! I'm looking to buy the new Maggie 150s. Do you think I might be able to wear 38.5 or do you think they might be a little big because of the height??
US size in non-CL brand shoes:7.5
Width of feet: average
CLs I already have/have tried on:
  -VP(old)-38
  -Open Clic 120-38
  -Rolando(old)- 38 (a little too snug)
  -Luly Nappa-38.5
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Marchee

Thanks lizziecat and bleue!  I will definitely get them in a 37 since they are true to size.


----------



## 5elle

Anyone for New Declic versus old Declic sizing, please?



5elle said:


> hello ladies! I need help with New Declic please! Does it run the same as the old Declic? I was a 42 in the old declic and VP but am a 41 or 41.5 in new VP sizing. Any help appreciated!


----------



## cindy74

I need sizehelp for the dorepis but the ones whit a round toebox i wear a size 39 in new simples


----------



## mayko

Hi, I am a newbie.. I wear 36.5 for simple pump 70, 36.5 for stef 70. What size should I wear for Declic 90, New Simple Pump 85, and Pigalle 85?
Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## AvaAva

I need help with sizing on some No Prive's i was a 38.5 in the simple 85's so what would that translate to in prives? some say regular and some say a full size up! i am hoping to order from nordstrom so it would be annoying to have to have them shipped and return until i find the right size. tia!


----------



## vhdos

^I have 5 pairs of NPs.  I am a TTS 35 and I wear a 35 in NPs.  I can wear a 1/2 size up (35.5), but I need heel grips and a ball-of-foot petal for a tighter fit.  IMO, NPs run TTS or a 1/2 size up.


----------



## cashmerelace

Hello, I am contemplating purchasing these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...69296&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1949wt_1145

I am a true US size 8 with average feet. It is my first Louboutin purchase. Will 38 work in this style?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jeshika

maggies are 140 or 160... i dont believe they come in 150.



ASTAMBUK said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> Please help!! I'm looking to buy the new Maggie 150s. Do you think I might be able to wear 38.5 or do you think they might be a little big because of the height??
> US size in non-CL brand shoes:7.5
> Width of feet: average
> CLs I already have/have tried on:
> -VP(old)-38
> -Open Clic 120-38
> -Rolando(old)- 38 (a little too snug)
> -Luly Nappa-38.5
> Thanks so much!!


----------



## ilvoelv

I'm a size 41 if anyone can help with sizing for these:http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709855&bmUID=iRDKmyh&ev19=1:22


----------



## hazeltt

jeshika said:


> maggies are 140 or 160... i dont believe they come in 150.



that's what I thought too.


----------



## vhdos

cashmerelace said:


> Hello, I am contemplating purchasing these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...69296&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1949wt_1145
> 
> I am a true US size 8 with average feet. It is my first Louboutin purchase. Will 38 work in this style?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I have found that NPs run TTS or 1/2 size up.  Those would probably work for you.


----------



## ASTAMBUK

jeshika said:


> maggies are 140 or 160... i dont believe they come in 150.



Oops I meant the Maggie 160s in size 38.5. Do you think they would fit me or be to big??


----------



## soundtrek

bump, anyone?  Would I be better of posting in the Pigalle 120 Club thread?  Thanks again!



soundtrek said:


> Ladies I know this questions has been asked a million times, but I would really appreciate some advice.  I am trying to get a better idea on what my Pigalle 120 size would be.
> 
> A girlfriend recently bought a pair of Lady Lynch in black patent size 39.  I tried them on and they appeared to fit well until I took a few steps and realized my heel was slipping.  I didn't have any gap at the back between my heel and the shoe but my heel was still slipping when I walked.
> 
> My normal us size is 9.5 from Nine West or Madden.  I have Iowa Zeppa's in 40.5 they fit well.  I have Black Jazz Decolette's in 40 and probably should have a 40.5 in them as well.  My foot is a little wide.
> 
> So my question is what do you think would be my Pigalle 120 size?  Should I go with a 39 or would a 38.5 be better because of the amount of stretch and re-shaping the Pigalle 120 goes through during break-in.  I don't have any way to try them on and I will likely buy from Net-a-Porter when they get in new stock.
> 
> Thanks again ladies, I always appreciate advice from the experts!


----------



## jeshika

ASTAMBUK said:


> Oops I meant the Maggie 160s in size 38.5. Do you think they would fit me or be to big??



i don't have the Maggie 160s but from what I saw most people went TTS or 1/2 size down for the Maggie 160s so that might be a little big on you.


----------



## CelticLuv

Hi Ladies! I'd love some help for sizing on the Lady Peep Patent 150s. I'm about to purchase the nude patents online and am wondering if they'd be TTS 35. They do not have a half size down of 34.5

 Width of feet: average to wide, long/skinny toes, narrow heel
 What CLs you already have/tried on:

Ariella Talon booty 35 (35.5 would've been best)
Bianca 34.5
Clichy 100 35 (could've done 35.5 w/padding to minimize big toe crunch)
Declic 35.5 (so I can pad toe box)
Decollete Suede 35
Decollete Patent 35.5
MBB 150 35
New Simple 120 35
Simple 35
So Private and No. Prive 35.5
VP (old) 35

would a TTS 35 in Lady Peep Patent fit? or should I possibly size up to 35.5? I'm not sure what the overall consensus is for Lady Peep patent sizing.
thank you!


----------



## sakura

CelticLuv said:


> Hi Ladies! I'd love some help for sizing on the Lady Peep Patent 150s. I'm about to purchase the nude patents online and am wondering if they'd be TTS 35. They do not have a half size down of 34.5
> 
>  Width of feet: average to wide, long/skinny toes, narrow heel
>  What CLs you already have/tried on:
> 
> Ariella Talon booty 35 (35.5 would've been best)
> Bianca 34.5
> Clichy 100 35 (could've done 35.5 w/padding to minimize big toe crunch)
> Declic 35.5 (so I can pad toe box)
> Decollete Suede 35
> Decollete Patent 35.5
> MBB 150 35
> New Simple 120 35
> Simple 35
> So Private and No. Prive 35.5
> VP (old) 35
> 
> would a TTS 35 in Lady Peep Patent fit? or should I possibly size up to 35.5? I'm not sure what the overall consensus is for Lady Peep patent sizing.
> thank you!



I tried the Lady Peep in my old VP size and while they fit, the toebox was pretty tight.  I think you'd need a 35.


----------



## CelticLuv

thank you Sakura! so TTS it is!!


----------



## CelticLuv

also wondering if I'd be TTS 35 in Nude Patent Altadamas. thanks!



CelticLuv said:


> Hi Ladies! I'd love some help for sizing on the Lady Peep Patent 150s. I'm about to purchase the nude patents online and am wondering if they'd be TTS 35. They do not have a half size down of 34.5
> 
>  Width of feet: average to wide, long/skinny toes, narrow heel
>  What CLs you already have/tried on:
> 
> Ariella Talon booty 35 (35.5 would've been best)
> Bianca 34.5
> Clichy 100 35 (could've done 35.5 w/padding to minimize big toe crunch)
> Declic 35.5 (so I can pad toe box)
> Decollete Suede 35
> Decollete Patent 35.5
> MBB 150 35
> New Simple 120 35
> Simple 35
> So Private and No. Prive 35.5
> VP (old) 35
> 
> *would a TTS 35 in Lady Peep Patent fit?* or should I possibly size up to 35.5? I'm not sure what the overall consensus is for Lady Peep patent sizing.
> thank you!


----------



## hazeltt

ASTAMBUK said:


> Oops I meant the Maggie 160s in size 38.5. Do you think they would fit me or be to big??



I have the 160s and I went TTS. It was quite snug at first but it fits perfectly once its broken in. HTH!


----------



## anne.11b

Hi, 
I'm an 8.5, with average width.
Do Yasmine satin heels fit TTS? Would I be a 39? 
TiA


----------



## BijouBleu

I tried Lady Peep in both 36 (TTS) and 35.5, the smaller size fit better. FWIW I have narrow to medium feet.




CelticLuv said:


> Hi Ladies! I'd love some help for sizing on the Lady Peep Patent 150s. I'm about to purchase the nude patents online and am wondering if they'd be TTS 35. They do not have a half size down of 34.5
> 
>  Width of feet: average to wide, long/skinny toes, narrow heel
>  What CLs you already have/tried on:
> 
> Ariella Talon booty 35 (35.5 would've been best)
> Bianca 34.5
> Clichy 100 35 (could've done 35.5 w/padding to minimize big toe crunch)
> Declic 35.5 (so I can pad toe box)
> Decollete Suede 35
> Decollete Patent 35.5
> MBB 150 35
> New Simple 120 35
> Simple 35
> So Private and No. Prive 35.5
> VP (old) 35
> 
> would a TTS 35 in Lady Peep Patent fit? or should I possibly size up to 35.5? I'm not sure what the overall consensus is for Lady Peep patent sizing.
> thank you!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

how does the pigalle flat run??


----------



## olialm1

Anyone have any advice on the Iowa Zeppas? I am a 7.5 normally, and currently own simples in a 37.5 and had a pair of Decolletes that were a 38 and fit but were too snug/uncomfortable to walk in. I snagged a pair of Iowa Zeppas in a 38.5 but I have super wide feet so I'm hoping they fit.


----------



## CelticLuv

Hi Ladies! I'd love some help for sizing for *Altadama 140 Patent and Elisa 100 Patent*. Are they both TTS? I'm ordering overseas so I won't be able to try on.

 Width of feet: average to wide about 3.4", average/skinny toes, narrow heel
 What CLs you already have/tried on:

Ariella Talon booty 35 (35.5 would've been best)
Bianca 34.5
Clichy 100 35 (could've done 35.5 w/padding to minimize big toe crunch)
Declic 35.5 (so I can pad toe box)
Decollete Suede 35
Decollete Patent 35.5
Fifi 100 35
MBB 150 35
New Simple 120 35
Pigalle 100 35
So Private and No. Prive 35.5
VP (old) 35

thank you!


----------



## CelticLuv

^ never mind my post above, I'm ordering the AD and Elisa in my TTS.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Ladies, can I please get sizing advice on the *Defil*?! My info is below  Thanks for your help 

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) - 10
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) - slightly wide 
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - New Simple - 41, New VP - 41, Minibout - 41, Ron Ron - I have them in a 41 but selling cause I need a 41.5 
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. I have no idea what season the Defil is from sorry  
 Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."


Thanks again!


----------



## bokkie

Hi ladies, I'd appreciate some sizing advice on two pairs. I'm looking at a pair of glitter *No Prive size 38.5* as well as a pair of *Popi Plato size 40*.

 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
- Narrow to Average

 What CLs you already have and what size they are
- Pigalle 70 - size 39
- Mamanouk 120 Velours - size 39


By the way: I prefer to buy tight fitting shoes, so hope this helps any advice you may have  TIA!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Does anyone have the New Simple 120? If so, are they TTS? I'm thinking about purchasing them but I don't know how they run. My feet are average width and I'm typically a size 37.


----------



## SassySarah

RedBottomLover said:


> Does anyone have the New Simple 120? If so, are they TTS? I'm thinking about purchasing them but I don't know how they run. My feet are average width and I'm typically a size 37.



I went TTS on my 2 pairs of NS 120's.  I wear 39 in most CL's so went with 39.


----------



## RedBottomLover

SassySarah said:


> I went TTS on my 2 pairs of NS 120's.  I wear 39 in most CL's so went with 39.


Thanks *Sarah*! You're the best! Oh & I finally ordered my first pair of Bibis!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Lady Claude's...wondering how they run.  I generally take a 39.5 in CLs, 39 in VPs but I don't know how this shoe fits and I could only find something about the sling when I searched the thread.  Would a 39 work for me in a LC or is it more TTS?  TIA!


----------



## minkarcade

soundtrek said:


> bump, anyone?  Would I be better of posting in the Pigalle 120 Club thread?  Thanks again!



I wear a street size 10 and generally wear a 41 in Louboutin (and Prada, and Jimmy Choo, and other Italian made shoes) BUT I went down to 1/2 to a 40.5 in my Pigalle 120's and they were a perfect fit.  I have a preference for comfort, and I don't wear my shoes "tight" because I have to be able to walk in them and stand up for hours at a time.  I have a Medium width foot.  The advice I received from other girls when I purchased my Pigalles was go down 1/2 size from regular designer shoe size so that's what I would advise.  If I had gone down a full size it would have killed my toes, but some girls don't mind the pain for a tight fit.


----------



## minkarcade

On the hunt for these two styles.
Lady Derby and the Declic in the super-high heel.
I can't seem to find any sizing advice for either in this thread.

I'm taking a guess and thinking Declic 140 should be 40.5 for me or is it too small?
I found a pair of Lady Derby in size 40 online but I'm also afraid they might be too painfully small.

I wear 41 in Decollete (suede, but that is almost too small, should have gotten a 41.5), 40.5 in Pigalle, 40.5 Lady Lynch
I wear a 40 in open-toe Prada, 41 in closed-toe Prada.  
Any experts out there on these two styles?  Clues where to find a big size? It's tough, they sell out so fast because stores don't stock as many pairs of the biggest sizes!  thanks!


----------



## Blueberry12

How do the Protata pumps run compared to the Simples?

TIA!


----------



## shoelover115

I need some help on sizing for the current ron ron in the multi glitter.

I have avg width.
My non CL sizing is a 6.5

I own the

Estoteri in 37
Bow T Dorcet 36.5
 Fred Flat 37


would I stay with the 36.5 since it's a pump or does it fit slightly small and go with a 37?


----------



## stilly

I found the Lady Claudes run small, at least 1/2 to one full size.
I went a full size up.




VeryStylishGirl said:


> Lady Claude's...wondering how they run. I generally take a 39.5 in CLs, 39 in VPs but I don't know how this shoe fits and I could only find something about the sling when I searched the thread. Would a 39 work for me in a LC or is it more TTS? TIA!


----------



## Marchee

Hi! Does anyone have the Gres Mules? I am seriously considering purchasing one. Are they TTS? I am a size 7 in Nine West. Thanks!


----------



## jeshika

stilly said:


> I found the Lady Claudes run small, at least 1/2 to one full size.
> I went a full size up.



Agree with stilly. My lace LCs are TTS and the first time i put them on my toes nearly fell off... they've been stretched to something manageable now but 1/2 to full size up for those.


----------



## jeshika

shoelover115 said:


> I need some help on sizing for the current ron ron in the multi glitter.
> 
> I have avg width.
> My non CL sizing is a 6.5
> 
> I own the
> 
> Estoteri in 37
> Bow T Dorcet 36.5
> Fred Flat 37
> 
> 
> would I stay with the 36.5 since it's a pump or does it fit slightly small and go with a 37?



The Dorcet styles are usually TTS or 1/2 size down. Depending on whether or not your feet are wide or narrow, i would do a 37 if it is the former for the Ron Rons.


----------



## bokkie

Bump, anyone? Listing ending soon 



bokkie said:


> Hi ladies, I'd appreciate some sizing advice on two pairs. I'm looking at a pair of glitter *No Prive size 38.5* as well as a pair of *Popi Plato size 40*.
> 
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
> - Narrow to Average
> 
>  What CLs you already have and what size they are
> - Pigalle 70 - size 39
> - Mamanouk 120 Velours - size 39
> 
> 
> By the way: I prefer to buy tight fitting shoes, so hope this helps any advice you may have  TIA!


----------



## jeshika

bokkie said:


> Bump, anyone? Listing ending soon



NP will be too small. You will need at least a 39.5 if you are a 39 in the piggies 70.

Not familiar with the Popi Plato.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

stilly said:


> I found the Lady Claudes run small, at least 1/2 to one full size.
> I went a full size up.





jeshika said:


> Agree with stilly. My lace LCs are TTS and the first time i put them on my toes nearly fell off... they've been stretched to something manageable now but 1/2 to full size up for those.



Thank you ladies


----------



## bokkie

jeshika said:


> NP will be too small. You will need at least a 39.5 if you are a 39 in the piggies 70.
> 
> Not familiar with the Popi Plato.



Thank you!


----------



## mrsb74

RedBottomLover said:


> Does anyone have the New Simple 120? If so, are they TTS? I'm thinking about purchasing them but I don't know how they run. My feet are average width and I'm typically a size 37.



I wear a uk 4.5 and have narrow feet and got these in a 37.5 so for me they ran tts. Hth


----------



## mrsb74

soundtrek said:


> bump, anyone?  Would I be better of posting in the Pigalle 120 Club thread?  Thanks again!



Generally it is 1/2 to 1 full size down depending on width of foot- I have very narrow flat feet and hate gaping at the heel and went down 1.5 sizes down from my Cl size and 1 size down from my uk size!


----------



## stella_marina

Hello I need some help on sizing for this CL
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...46310?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item483cfe5586

Is This New Simple or Prorata 90? What's right?

And I don't have CL. 
My size of Gucci 37
Prada 36.5
Aldo 37


----------



## stella_marina

stella_marina said:


> Hello I need some help on sizing for this CL
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...46310?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item483cfe5586
> 
> 
> And I don't have CL.
> My size of Gucci 37
> Prada 36.5
> Aldo 37


----------



## Posh23

Hey ladies!

I need a bit of help!  I'm new to Louboutins and was saving for my very first pair. My dream shoes are currently on EBay and I'm beyond tempted but the only thing stopping me is sizing.  I don't own any Loubs or have tried any on but the ones I'm looking at are Alti 160s in a size 38. I own YSL Tribtoo pumps and those fit perfectly in a size 39. Do you think I could get away with buying them??

Any help is greatly appreciated since the listing ends very soon!  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## shiba

I have read that Armadillo is TTS or 1/2 size down.  But I am not sure if that is for leather or satin.  

My Miss Boxe are in 40, worn a few times and fit great. Insole is slightly over 10". The insole on a 40.5 satin Armadillo measures 10", width slightly more narrow than Miss Boxe (according to seller).  It sounds like they will fit based on measurements.  Is that correct?


----------



## crystalhowlett

so I like a pair of tan armadillos on ebay she says they r a 39, with a 9.5 insole. great I think because that means that they are round about 7.5 US. I ask are you a 7.5-8. She says "8.5 and i thought i was gonna have heel slippage".  I take a 38 in most CL's ron ron 38.5. Do you guys think these are to big for me?

looking for my DIY project pair.


----------



## sakura

crystalhowlett said:


> so I like a pair of tan armadillos on ebay she says they r a 39, with a 9.5 insole. great I think because that means that they are round about 7.5 US. I ask are you a 7.5-8. She says "8.5 and i thought i was gonna have heel slippage".  I take a 38 in most CL's ron ron 38.5. Do you guys think these are to big for me?
> 
> looking for my DIY project pair.



You should go with your US sizing for Armadillos.


----------



## shiba

^thanks. It sounds like a 40.5 will be too big as my US size is usually 9.


----------



## Koca

Hi everyone I'm new here  I hope you guys can help me 
I'm a size 38 average width I'm confused about the CL sizes
1. Altadama Watersnake Platform Pumps
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iS0RERe&ev19=1:6

2.Bibi 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...tml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dbibi%26_requestid%3D32003

3. Fifi Lace
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401

4. Bibi Ostrich Legs
http://herblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/christian-louboutin-ostrich-bibi-140-pumps.jpg

5. Sexy Sling Glittered Stiletto
http://www.louboutins-shoes.com/med...n_louboutin_sexy_sling_glittered_stiletto.jpg

6.Very Prive Platform Pump I don;t know is this an old one or new??
http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/98636..._Platform_Pump_bridal_shoes_wedding_shoes.jpg


----------



## jeshika

*Koca*,

Just FYI - 5. is a website selling fake shoes. you find these shoes at neimanmarcus.com, where the original picture came from. I wouldn't buy from 6 either. us.christianlouboutin.com is the actual US online store.

is this your first time trying CL shoes? i would recommend you going to an actual store to try on various styles of shoes to get a feel for the fit. not every shoe fits the same for everyone. if you are in the US, you can order from the online store and return within 14 days for a full refund.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thank you Sakura!!


----------



## victoriasec

Hello. I woul'd like to know what the insole measurements is in Lady Peep Patent by Christian Louboutin:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446397715&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iS5tCPH&ev19=1:7

Is this style true to size?


----------



## jeshika

victoriasec said:


> Hello. I woul'd like to know what the insole measurements is in Lady Peep Patent by Christian Louboutin:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446397715&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iS5r_ZK&ev19=1:20
> 
> Is this style true to size?



it would help if you posted the size that you are looking for!


----------



## victoriasec

Lady Peep Patent by Christian Louboutin:

http://www.barneys.com/Lady-Peep/500985629,default,pd.html


----------



## victoriasec

jeshika said:


> it would help if you posted the size that you are looking for!




Hello. I woul'd like to know what the insole measurements is in Lady Peep Patent by Christian Louboutin:

http://www.barneys.com/Lady-Peep/500985629,default,pd.html

Is this style true to size? I usually wear size 36 (6US), but I am not sure what size do I need to buy: 36 or 36,5?

Thank you for your help


----------



## jeshika

BijouBleu said:


> I tried Lady Peep in both 36 (TTS) and 35.5,  the smaller size fit better. FWIW I have narrow to medium feet.



*victoriasec*, if you do a search for "Lady Peep" in the thread, you will find a ton of opinions about the Lady Peep fit. Bijou earlier responded to Celtic's post a couple days back saying that the fit for her is 1/2 size down. If you have wide feet, you should probably go TTS.

Good luck and post pictures when you get them!


----------



## victoriasec

jeshika said:


> *victoriasec*, if you do a search for "Lady Peep" in the thread, you will find a ton of opinions about the Lady Peep fit. Bijou earlier responded to Celtic's post a couple days back saying that the fit for her is 1/2 size down. If you have wide feet, you should probably go TTS.
> 
> Good luck and post pictures when you get them!





I have narrow foot. So do I need to buy 36 size or 36,5 size?
Thanks


----------



## npdh6254

Does anyone know about the newer styles that are coming out for spring, specifically the "Lady Clou Spike" and if they are running truer to size? I have heard that they are not running so small. These "spring" styles are on pre-order and I'm sure if I order the wrong size, there won't be another one to get if I have to return. Also, I'm at a disadvantage as I live in a state that doesn't have a department store who sells any CL's where I can go try them on. I have always gone by insole measurements, etc. I have an average width foot, and normally with everything else I wear a US size 9. But in CL's and other high end designers (Chanel) I take anywhere from a 39.5 to a 40.5.
Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Stacy31

Does anyone know how the Miss Cristos fit? I am a US 7.5, and my CL TTS is 38.5...I am a 38 in Macarenas, Dombasles and Es Cubells but a 39 in Barcelonas...I have a narrow foot--for those of you who have tried this shoe on, would you order a 38 or 39?


----------



## jadorelouboutin

is it just me or did the search function disappear? i am so confused.

i am thinking about getting alti 160s, but not sure 36 will be too large on me. i was thinking i needed to size a full size down for it to 35.5 (i guess my tts would be 36.5)

i wear:

36 decoltissimo
36.5 in most other cl
36 declic
35.5 helmuts
36 in pigalle
35.5 in the pigalle spikes for some reason..
35.5 maudissima
36.5 feticha
35.5 in lady lynch

any help? 
thx in advance!!!

CC


----------



## JosiePosie

I'm not sure if these would be too small for me.

 My US size: 8
 Width of feet: average
 CL's I own:  Gwenissima in size 8
 Style I'm asking about: Sharka Pump, Sz 7.5

Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LO...58656?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c25e8c80


----------



## stella_marina

.


----------



## stella_marina

.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Hi girlies need quick advise, 
yoyo zeppas 38, lace!!!!!
normally take 38 in CL"S, yes/no? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...382668&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_635wt_1141

Want these bad


----------



## jeshika

JosiePosie said:


> I'm not sure if these would be too small for me.
> 
>  My US size: 8
>  Width of feet: average
>  CL's I own:  Gwenissima in size 8
>  Style I'm asking about: Sharka Pump, Sz 7.5
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LO...58656?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c25e8c80



probably too small, *Josie* because Gwenissimas run big.


----------



## jeshika

crystalhowlett said:


> Hi girlies need quick advise,
> yoyo zeppas 38, lace!!!!!
> normally take 38 in CL"S, yes/no?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...382668&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_635wt_1141
> 
> Want these bad



what other CLs do you have? i think you will be ok. are your feet of average width?


----------



## JosiePosie

Okay, thanks!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Jeshika: yes US7.5M 
Simples 38, ron ron 38.5, boulimas 38, feticha 38, they all fit perfect, the rest are to big so I won even bother with them
Think the yoyo zep's will fit perfect or on the big side?


----------



## jeshika

crystalhowlett said:


> Jeshika: yes US7.5M
> Simples 38, ron ron 38.5, boulimas 38, feticha 38, they all fit perfect, the rest are to big so I won even bother with them
> Think the yoyo zep's will fit perfect or on the big side?



i think the yoyozeps will be just fine. if they end up being big... it will probably only be by 1/2 a size and you can pad that. LUCKY!!!! I love those shoes. Can't find them in my size. :cry:


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thank you for your help JESHIKA!!  Negotiating at the moment. I do love them so! Im thinking a few crystals like the Lady comet


----------



## crystalhowlett

Got them


----------



## Omaha_2072

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...13145?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a62518659

I am 37.5 US street size. Do you think I could make these work?

Thanks!


----------



## Omaha_2072

Nevermind...They are gone already...



Omaha_2072 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...13145?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a62518659
> 
> I am 37.5 US street size. Do you think I could make these work?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Dessye

*Omaha*, I know the auction is over but I have a feeling these would have been much too large for you.  Depends on what your CL true size is.  I'm 7.5 US but my TTS is 37.  I have narrow to average width feet.  According to Net-A-Porter which carried these shoes 2 years ago, they ran TTS.  HTH if you see another pair!


----------



## Omaha_2072

Okay. Thanks for the reassurance. Nothing like the horrible feeling that you missed out on a potentially stellar deal. Ya know? 



Dessye said:


> *Omaha*, I know the auction is over but I have a feeling these would have been much too large for you. Depends on what your CL true size is. I'm 7.5 US but my TTS is 37. I have narrow to average width feet. According to Net-A-Porter which carried these shoes 2 years ago, they ran TTS. HTH if you see another pair!


----------



## jamidee

Question: I wear a 9us (nine west, etc) but, I own a brand new pair of VP and they are a 40 and fit perfectly, definitely are not too big. Before I bought them, I asked the forum and was told they were going to be too big. I also own a pair of Ariella Talon boots a size 40 as well, which should fit a 9.5. And I have a pair of glitter sexy slingbacks that are 41 and a teeny bit too big but the 40 is a teeny bit too small. 

So, am I figuring my shoe size wrong.. because it seems like regardless that I wear a 9 elsewhere...my foot must be a 9.5-10ish in CLs? Is there a length (maybe I can measure my foot?) that equals shoe size?


----------



## Omaha_2072

One last sizing question...promise...

I am a 7.5 street size. I am STRUGGLING to find a reasonable priced CL that actually fits & is comfortable for me! First I tried the open clic but I haven't been able to stretch the toe box enough yet for me to be able to wear them for more than just a short amount of time (this is currently a work in progress). Then I tried the Very Croix but I soon discovered that sling backs aren't for me. 

I just wish there was a store/boutique close to where I live that I could actually go in and try on different styles...GRRRR! 

With that being said...Do you think these would work?

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tahviln/items/Christian_Louboutin_Black_37_Altadama_OBO

Thanks so much!


----------



## karwood

Omaha_2072 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...13145?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a62518659
> 
> I am 37.5 US street size. Do you think I could make these work?
> 
> Thanks!





Omaha_2072 said:


> Nevermind...They are gone already...



They would have been too big on you. I have the Armadillo, which are almost identical to the Turbella, I went 1/2 size up from true US size. You should be looking for a size 38  for this style


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> Question: I wear a 9us (nine west, etc) but, I own a brand new pair of VP and they are a 40 and fit perfectly, definitely are not too big. Before I bought them, I asked the forum and was told they were going to be too big. I also own a pair of Ariella Talon boots a size 40 as well, which should fit a 9.5. And I have a pair of glitter sexy slingbacks that are 41 and a teeny bit too big but the 40 is a teeny bit too small.
> 
> So, am I figuring my shoe size wrong.. because it seems like regardless that I wear a 9 elsewhere...my foot must be a 9.5-10ish in CLs? Is there a length (maybe I can measure my foot?) that equals shoe size?


 
In my personal experience and others may not have found this, I have found that CL sizing can occasionally vary even within styles; for example: 

I am CL 37 in true size (based on experience and knowing which styles run TTS) and in general I would say that I'm size 37 in Bianca.  Once at Barney's I tried a 37 in patent and fit perfectly but the 37 in leather was so tight I couldn't get my foot in. 

I personally use a combination of my CL true size, the insole length, shoe pitch and shape of toebox to guestimate how I will fit into a shoe.  I know, complicated.  My advice would be to first learn your CL true size.


----------



## gre8dane

Hello CL experts!

Sizing assistance needed for the Yolanda which looks like a peep-toe version of the New Simple.  I would get a 40 in the Yolanda to match my NS size or even a 39.5 (my US TTS) since the leather will stretch, but I am not sure if CL has changed the sizing in the NS/Simple styles lately.  (I've had the NS for 3 or 4 years)  What size Yolanda for me please?  

I have:
New Simple (patent) 40
Simple (kid) 40
YoYospina (patent) 40
Bianca (patent) 39
Pigalle 100 (kid w/ spikes) 39

Tks!


----------



## l.a_girl19

I need sizing advice for the Madame Butterflys. I wonder if they fit like the Ambertinas..they look like they would (platform and height of heel look similar). I feel like I should take my TTS anyway..my Ambertinas are a bit small (I ordered them 1/2 a size down). What do you guyz suggest?


----------



## jeshika

l.a_girl19 said:


> I need sizing advice for the Madame Butterflys. I wonder if they fit like the Ambertinas..they look like they would (platform and height of heel look similar). I feel like I should take my TTS anyway..my Ambertinas are a bit small (I ordered them 1/2 a size down). What do you guyz suggest?



I am assuming you are talking about the MBBs? I took mine TTS. It was a perfect fit. Note that the nappa is very soft and will stretch. When I tried the Ambertinas, they fit best TTS. Good luck!


----------



## Omaha_2072

Nevermind. These are 140s. I'm looking for an open toe in 120s.

Sorry for the confusion...



Omaha_2072 said:


> One last sizing question...promise...
> 
> I am a 7.5 street size. I am STRUGGLING to find a reasonable priced CL that actually fits & is comfortable for me! First I tried the open clic but I haven't been able to stretch the toe box enough yet for me to be able to wear them for more than just a short amount of time (this is currently a work in progress). Then I tried the Very Croix but I soon discovered that sling backs aren't for me.
> 
> I just wish there was a store/boutique close to where I live that I could actually go in and try on different styles...GRRRR!
> 
> With that being said...Do you think these would work?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tahviln/items/Christian_Louboutin_Black_37_Altadama_OBO
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## unoma

Hello Ladies,
Please i need any advice on what size to buy in Bianca.
I own a Simple pump i size 42 and i recently bought a Very Prive in size 42 but because my foot is wide, it didn't look good and it felt too loose. And i had to return it.
Now, i want to buy the Bianca.I heard it comes up small, big or TTS.
That is abit confusing for me.
I would appreciate if any lady with a wide foot or wears large sizes in CL could advice me on what to do.
I live in Germany and there is no CL store that have large sizes so i can try them on to see what fits.
After so many calls, a store in UK has a size 41.5 and i saw a size 42 on eBay. But since i cant try them on, i do not know which one to buy cos i wont be able to return them.
I measurement of my foot with no sock on is 
My foot is 26/26.5 (length)
and widest is is 11.
Please ladies what do you think?
Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jeshika said:


> I am assuming you are talking about the MBBs? I took mine TTS. It was a perfect fit. Note that the nappa is very soft and will stretch. When I tried the Ambertinas, they fit best TTS. Good luck!


 
Thank you *jeshika*


----------



## jenayb

unoma said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Please i need any advice on what size to buy in Bianca.
> I own a Simple pump i size 42 and i recently bought a Very Prive in size 42 but because my foot is wide, it didn't look good and it felt too loose. And i had to return it.
> Now, i want to buy the Bianca.I heard it comes up small, big or TTS.
> That is abit confusing for me.
> I would appreciate if any lady with a wide foot or wears large sizes in CL could advice me on what to do.
> I live in Germany and there is no CL store that have large sizes so i can try them on to see what fits.
> After so many calls, a store in UK has a size 41.5 and i saw a size 42 on eBay. But since i cant try them on, i do not know which one to buy cos i wont be able to return them.
> I measurement of my foot with no sock on is
> My foot is 26/26.5 (length)
> and widest is is 11.
> Please ladies what do you think?
> Any advice would be helpful.



You will want to purchase the Bianca in .5 size down - so if you are a 42 typically, I'd say you should pick up a 41.5.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Good afternoon Louboutin Bunnies!!!

I am wanting to purchase a pair of Christian Louboutin Maggie's in Black/Silver, 160mm (which my SA is holding for me for 24 hours) and the only size they have in stock is a European 38.5 and I typically wear a size 9 in non-Christian Louboutin shoes and anywhere between a 8.5-9.5 in Christian Louboutin. 

Here is some extra info regarding some of my CL's that I already own for reference:
*CL Lady Peep 150mm in a size 39
*CL Bianca Flannel 140mm in a size 39.5 (they are 1/2 size too big)
*CL Alta Bouton in a size 39
*CL Pigalle Black Patent 120 mm in a size 38.5
*CL Unique Thigh High Boots 140mm in a size 39.5 (and could have gotten away with the 39)
*CL Alti Black Suede Bootie 160mm in a size 39.5 (again, could have gotten away with the 39)

--Also, I have a VERY NARROW foot.

If anyone can get back with me in the next 24 hours regarding if the 38.5's would fit me I would so greatly appreciate it!!!!

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!

XOXO.


----------



## candyapples88

Does anyone know how CLs fit in relation to Aldo shoes? I'm waiting for my first pair of CLs, the Pigalle 120 nude patent in size 39, I wear a 9 in US; however I'm concerned with sizing. In Aldo I wear a euro 40...so I'm wondering if CLs run the same way.


----------



## alessandria

Hi ladies!
I'm just hesitating on hitting the buy button on the No Prive leopard ponyhair slingbacks in size 38 (my TTS).  I'm worried since even though 38 is my TTS in other current Louboutins, I got the nude patent NPs last season in 38 and they ended up being too tight, which gave undesirable "side foot cleavage".  ick!  I want to avoid that if possible, especially since I'll be paying shipping and duty that might be difficult to get back.

My other current sizes are:

Greissimo (damas), patent VP, metal patent Bianca, Lady Claude strass, Miss Tack calf botta, Une Plume patent sling: 38

Star Prive patent slingback, Bridget lace bootie: 38.5

Any advice?  Does the ponyhair stretch and so might work in a smaller size than the patent?  Thanks ladies!!!
xoxo
Alessandria


----------



## SassySarah

QueenOfHeels said:


> Good afternoon Louboutin Bunnies!!!
> 
> I am wanting to purchase a pair of Christian Louboutin Maggie's in Black/Silver, 160mm (which my SA is holding for me for 24 hours) and the only size they have in stock is a European 38.5 and I typically wear a size 9 in non-Christian Louboutin shoes and anywhere between a 8.5-9.5 in Christian Louboutin.
> 
> Here is some extra info regarding some of my CL's that I already own for reference:
> *CL Lady Peep 150mm in a size 39
> *CL Bianca Flannel 140mm in a size 39.5 (they are 1/2 size too big)
> *CL Alta Bouton in a size 39
> *CL Pigalle Black Patent 120 mm in a size 38.5
> *CL Unique Thigh High Boots 140mm in a size 39.5 (and could have gotten away with the 39)
> *CL Alti Black Suede Bootie 160mm in a size 39.5 (again, could have gotten away with the 39)
> 
> --Also, I have a VERY NARROW foot.
> 
> If anyone can get back with me in the next 24 hours regarding if the 38.5's would fit me I would so greatly appreciate it!!!!
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!
> 
> XOXO.



I found the 160's to run a half size larger than my TTS CL size.  I wear a 39 in most CL's and the 39 Maggie had a gap and my thumb fit in the back.  I needed a 38.5.  I am an 8.5 US.  Sounds like these may work for you.


----------



## iride99

Dear Ladies,

i'm a little bit confused.
This is my first Lou purchase, so VERY important....
One month ago, i tried a Pigalle 120 black patent in the Paris Louboutin botique. I usually use 37,5 (Sergio Rossi or Casadei) but the pigalle in 37,5 was quite big. Unfortunately they were out of stock for 37. so i go back home and purchased 37 from NAP. the shoes arrived yesterday. i tried immediately and with big surprise i realized that 37 is too small for me.
How is possibile? Any ideas? The morning i tried my feet were really wet and iced due to the bad weather in PAris at that moment.
Now i ask for a new pair 37,5 i wanna try again!

Could be that my feet is not for PIgalle?

Ciao from Italy


----------



## iride99

Dear Ladies,

i'm a little bit confused.
This is my first Lou purchase, so VERY important....
One month ago, i tried a Pigalle 120 black patent in the Paris Louboutin botique. I usually use 37,5 (Sergio Rossi or Casadei) but the pigalle in 37,5 was quite big. Unfortunately they were out of stock for 37. so i go back home and purchased 37 from NAP. the shoes arrived yesterday. i tried immediately and with big surprise i realized that 37 is too small for me.
How is possibile? Any ideas? The morning i tried my feet were really wet and iced due to the bad weather in PAris at that moment.
Now i ask for a new pair 37,5 i wanna try again!

Could be that my feet is not for PIgalle?

Ciao from Italy


----------



## QueenOfHeels

SassySarah said:


> I found the 160's to run a half size larger than my TTS CL size.  I wear a 39 in most CL's and the 39 Maggie had a gap and my thumb fit in the back.  I needed a 38.5.  I am an 8.5 US.  Sounds like these may work for you.



 SassySarah, I so appreciate all of your help, advice, & strong opinions!! I think I'm going to GO FOR IT!! 

Best Wishes,
XOXO.


----------



## Amaryllix

I'm in love with the knee-high Lina 100 boots, and there's a size 39 on eBay currently. I wasn't sure if these would work.. 

Some Louboutins I have currently:
Decollete - 40
Miss Caroline - 40
Older Pigalle 100 - 39.5
Jade Simples - 39
Studded VPs - 39.5 (But probably should've had a 39, lol)
Pigalle 120 - 38.5 
Cotton Clubs - 39
I am a wide size 9. Thank you for your help!!


----------



## stella_marina

Ladies, pleaseeeeeeeee, 

 I need some help on sizing for Christian Louboutin  Old Simple pump.
and  New Simple Pump and there's a size 37 on eBay currently. I wasn't sure if these would work..

I don't have CL.
My size of Gucci 37
Prada 37
Aldo 37


----------



## bokkie

Hi ladies, I think I've fallen in love with the following Rolandos:

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/3618/screenshot20110117at193.png

http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/8149/screenshot20110117at194.png

However, I'm not sure whether they're the old or new ones... Hence my asking for sizing advice.

My feet are narrow and I am a size 39 in the Pigalle 70 as well as the Mamanouk 120 Velours. I vary between a UK size 5 and 6 in normal shoes (which I believe is around a US size 8.5)

I have a bad feeling that the Rolandos pictured are the old ones, meaning they'll be too small according to the chart on the first page... Anyway, I appreciate any advice you may have. Thanks in advance!


Edit: While I'm at it, I may as well ask how the Pigalle 100's will fit me. I'm looking at a pair on eBay in size 39.


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi all!  I want to bid on these CL but would first like to get some sizing help.  These are my 1st CL so I have no idea what my size should be.

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes:  6.5 
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide):  average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:  I do not have any
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009:  I don't know but here is the link to the auction:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290522103645

Thanks so much in advance for your advice and guidance!!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

I'm so annoyed.  I ordered a pair of CLs from Yoogi's Closet that were a size 6 - that should be a size 36, yes? Well I just received them today and it's a size 36.5, which is too big! So I double checked the listing and sure enough they describe it as "US 6 Euro 36.5" Maybe I'm crazy, but I'm pretty sure US 6 = EU 36, right? I know European designers sometimes run small, but YC can't just change the sizing chart around. UGHHH just put the correct size in the description, not what they *think* it will fit.

I emailed them that I have to return the shoes b/c they're the wrong size and incorrectly labeled online.  They wrote back "May we ask if the size on the shoe is 36.5?  If it is, then size 6 US is the correct stated size." WTH?  No it's not!  Am I wrong here?


----------



## candyapples88

FlipDiver said:


> I'm so annoyed.  I ordered a pair of CLs from Yoogi's Closet that were a size 6 - that should be a size 36, yes? Well I just received them today and it's a size 36.5, which is too big! So I double checked the listing and sure enough they describe it as "US 6 Euro 36.5" Maybe I'm crazy, but I'm pretty sure US 6 = EU 36, right? I know European designers sometimes run small, but YC can't just change the sizing chart around. UGHHH just put the correct size in the description, not what they *think* it will fit.
> 
> I emailed them that I have to return the shoes b/c they're the wrong size and incorrectly labeled online.  They wrote back "May we ask if the size on the shoe is 36.5?  If it is, then size 6 US is the correct stated size." WTH?  No it's not!  Am I wrong here?



Not if that's how they labeled it online. Not to mention I'm sure the CL website states that US 6 is a EU 6.


----------



## FlipDiver

candyapples88 said:


> Not if that's how they labeled it online. Not to mention I'm sure the CL website states that US 6 is a EU 6.



Thanks *candyapple! *You're right, the CL website size guide shows that a EU 36 = US 6, and EU 36.5 = US 6.5, as it should!  I referenced that in my response to Yoogi's.  The shoe sizing chart YC uses on their website is incorrect, as they show a US 6 is equivalent to EU 36.5, and so on.

So if anyone orders from *Yoogi's Closet*, be sure to triple check the actual size, b/c their descriptions are very misleading!


----------



## angelcove

Hi Ladies!!! I'd like to get the greissimos 140mm in metallic linen and suede. Should I get tts? Do you ladies think the linen and suede will stretch much? I have never tried on the greissimo style. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rnsmelody

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: Miu Miu 38.5 & YSL tribute 38.5
 Width of feet:Average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - decollete patent leather 39, 2010 very prive black leather & patent leather 38.5, altadama 38.5, very croise satin 38.5
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. Not sure what season.. Quepi Reci 38.5

I have read in one of the threads to go a 1/2 size down in the Quepi Reci, but haven't seen much talk about these shoes. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RedBottomLover

I'm thinking of purchasing the Lina 100. Does anyone know how they run? On eBay it states they run small and I should purchase one full size up. Does anyone know if thats true? TIA


----------



## calvin128

Hi, looking to buy a pair of Feticha boots (the tall ones, not the ankle boot) for my other half 

Can anyone help with sizing advice?

- She is a US8 for Aldo shoes
- Normal width feet
- Doesn't currently own any CL

Would 38.5 do or should I get 39 for her?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jamidee

I wear a 40 in the ariella tallon boot and a 40 in vp black leather, but a 41 in the sexy... can I assume that 40 is my REAL CL size?


----------



## unoma

Hello Ladies,
Can you tell me If this lady peep sling come true to size?
I want to order a size 42.
The very prive size 42 is slightly big on me.
Please what do you think?

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/lady-peep-sling-150mm.html


----------



## shoelover115

Do the 2010 Ron Ron in multi glitter run TTS or half size up. I have heard half size up since the glitter pump tends to  be stiffer and will not stretch. I have a 6.5 in the Bow T dorcet, but a 7 in an ankle boot. I am thinking a 6.5 so i won't walk out of it or have major heel slippage. 

Any advice?

Thank you in advance for any help!!


----------



## sakura

shoelover115 said:


> Do the 2010 Ron Ron in multi glitter run TTS or half size up. I have heard half size up since the glitter pump tends to  be stiffer and will not stretch. I have a 6.5 in the Bow T dorcet, but a 7 in an ankle boot. I am thinking a 6.5 so i won't walk out of it or have major heel slippage.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help!!



Go with your US size.


----------



## viviennesu

Hi Ladies:
I'm a 36.5 in most designer shoes, slim-normal feet
I'm wondering : for pigalle 100mm, should I get the 36.5 or 37 or 37.5(coz i saw some review mentioned need to order a full size larger)?! 
 since the leather wud stretch so I'm really confused now...

thanks a lot!!


----------



## jeshika

viviennesu said:


> Hi Ladies:
> I'm a 36.5 in most designer shoes, slim-normal feet
> I'm wondering : for pigalle 100mm, should I get the 36.5 or 37 or 37.5(coz i saw some review mentioned need to order a full size larger)?!
> since the leather wud stretch so I'm really confused now...
> 
> thanks a lot!!



size down for pigalles. 1/2 size down for pigalle 100. don't size up. you will fall out of them.


----------



## viviennesu

jeshika said:


> size down for pigalles. 1/2 size down for pigalle 100. don't size up. you will fall out of them.


 
thx a lot dear!  so normally I shud take the 36, right?


----------



## LVOEnyc

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes 8
 Width of feet average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
Own:  Simple 70 - 38.5
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from
 Teresa 45mm (SS 11)... or even the You Yous if nobody has tried this on, since they are similar in the toe

Thanks!


----------



## lucidity11

hi all..please help me decide,

what will my size be on big lips nappa? should i do a 37.5 or 38? the official website states to upsize by 0.5 but i heard that it is usually up by 1 size. help!

 Width of feet: Average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
Simple 90: 37
Pigalle 120:36.5 & 37
Hyper prive 36.5 (snug) & 37
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from
Big lips Fall/Winter 2010 in nappa leather 

*I am a 37 for heels and 37.5 for flats in Lanvin. 
thanks!


----------



## llama_egg

Hi Pretty ladies!

I'm pretty much a 41-41.5 in Marc Jacobs, Alexander Mcqueen.
10-11 in Iron Fist, target
Average - wide width
I have never tried on CLs as I don't have anywhere that sells them around me
I was looking at these Flat burgandy Mumbai's as my first louboutins
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-CHRISTIA...68189?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item255dda283d






Please let me know if you think they would fit. They're super cute.
Thanks you so much


----------



## jeshika

lucidity11 said:


> hi all..please help me decide,
> 
> what will my size be on big lips nappa? should i do a 37.5 or 38? the official website states to upsize by 0.5 but i heard that it is usually up by 1 size. help!
> 
>  Width of feet: Average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
> Simple 90: 37
> Pigalle 120:36.5 & 37
> Hyper prive 36.5 (snug) & 37
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from
> Big lips Fall/Winter 2010 in nappa leather
> 
> *I am a 37 for heels and 37.5 for flats in Lanvin.
> thanks!



i have narrow feet and i took them 0.5 size up. they are not the most comfortable shoes around so i would take them 1 size up and pad accordingly to make them work for your feet. HTH! they are beautiful shoes!


----------



## CelticLuv

Forever Tina Fringe boots...how do they run? I'm a 35 in 90% of my CL's so would TTS work? thanks!


----------



## ceseeber

CelticLuv said:


> Forever Tina Fringe boots...how do they run? I'm a 35 in 90% of my CL's so would TTS work? thanks!


 
yep, TTS is the perfect fit for these boots. I had gotten mine a half size up and they were too big.


----------



## Lolabug1

HI ladies, i have my eye on a pair of Loubs on net a porter and just not sure my size.

Non Cl size : US 7 (Jimmy Choo fits perfect)
width of feet : Narrow 
CL's already have :Fetilo mesh  37.5 - note these fit PERFECT in length, but are quite tight width wise just on my toes, a bit uncomfortable where its tight, but very comfortable secure to walk in. they don't flip off my feet, but if they were closed toe, i would need 38
Style asking about : Bianca 150 Flannel pumps   http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81148


They have a 38 avail, and I"m wondering if that is the right size or does the flannel really stretch?

Many thanks!


----------



## Akalyah

Hi Ladies i want to purchase the Lady Lynch Zeppa's, i see a pair in a 40 and 39.5

 Width of feet: Average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
Bloody Mary: 40 - prolly needed a 40.5
So Prive Slingbacks - 40.5 comfy
Greissimo 140 - 40 perfect fit...
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from - 
Lady Lynch Zeppa's

I also wear a size 40 in ysl Divine Booties

Do anyone know if the LLZ runs big or small??


----------



## lucidity11

jeshika said:


> i have narrow feet and i took them 0.5 size up. they are not the most comfortable shoes around so i would take them 1 size up and pad accordingly to make them work for your feet. HTH! they are beautiful shoes!


 
how does the 0.5 upsize work on your feet? is it still too snug? does it expand a little? how does comfort fare in comparison with your other 120's?
i think i might just get the 38s based on your advice!


----------



## ShanaG

Hello ladies,

Any ideas about love pumps? I can't tell what the heel height is either.

_Width of feet:_ Average
_
Current CLs:_
new VPs 38 (too big  :cry
Ambrosinas 37.5 (tight in the toes)
Patent Ron Rons 38 (a touch loose)
_
Style you are asking about and season:_
Not sure about name or season, but it's here: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...02038?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c5a3ce816


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Hi ladies, I'm thinking about getting either a Rolando or Bianca (both with back zip) and am wondering if you could enlighten me regarding the sizing.

 I'm a true 6.5. Feet length is a little over 9"/a touch less than 23 cm
 Average width
 Totally new to CLs. Haven't tried any on.
 The Rolando:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f06a14dac#ht_2103wt_905
 The Bianca:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...men_s_Shoes&hash=item483e77d5ea#ht_1048wt_905

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item564224696b#ht_500wt_922

TIA!


----------



## unoma

jenaywins said:


> You will want to purchase the Bianca in .5 size down - so if you are a 42 typically, I'd say you should pick up a 41.5.


 

Thanks.
But should i order 41.5 in Kid leather or 41.5 or 42 in Patent?
I prefer the patent so which would be my size?
Help ladies


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hi ladies. Let me first say I am new to the CL world. My first pair on the way to me and I'm becoming obsessed with reading this forum and looking at all the amazing CL styles so I know this won't be my last. Time to save for new instead of used pair!

Anyhow, after reading various threads about sizing I'm now fearing the shoes I have on the way to me might be too small. I wear usually between a 7 and 7.5 in heels but definitely a 7.5 in boots. I don't think you'd consider my feet narrow or wide, just med/normal. I don't have width issues on pointed toe shoes, like my Cole Haan boots although I did size up to a 8 in them and I think I could have gotten away with the 7.5 even. 

The CL heels are a 37 and are these shoes:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=160534233146

I don't know the style name either if anyone could help me out with that. 

I have never measured my insole so I guess I need to do that today when I get home. Just looking for some opinions while I'm stewing here at work. Do you think I'll be okay or will they be too small??


----------



## Bleue

Does anyone know if the new spring 2011, Pigalle Plato 120 patent will be sized like the regular Pigalle 120 patent?


----------



## jeshika

Bleue said:


> Does anyone know if the new spring 2011, Pigalle Plato 120 patent will be sized like the regular Pigalle 120 patent?



Pigalle Plato is the Pigalle 100 + platform so I would size like the Pigalle 100 rather than the Pigalle 120.


----------



## Bleue

jeshika said:


> Pigalle Plato is the Pigalle 100 + platform so I would size like the Pigalle 100 rather than the Pigalle 120.



Thanks, Jeshika, I didn't realize it wasn't 120.  Can you tell me how to size the Pigalle 100?  I don't have that one so not sure of how it is sized compared to the 120. I have to go down one size for 120.  I thought I read the Pigalle Plato's ran really large, too.


----------



## jeshika

Bleue said:


> Thanks, Jeshika, I didn't realize it wasn't 120.  Can you tell me how to size the Pigalle 100?  I don't have that one so not sure of how it is sized compared to the 120. I have to go down one size for 120.  I thought I read the Pigalle Plato's ran really large, too.


Horatio told me to go 1/2 size down for the Plato 140mm. i only have 1 pair of Pigalle 100 and i took that TTS and it fits pretty well. Most people go a half size down for the Pigalle 100. How do you size in your CLs? Do you usually go 1/2 size up from TTS? 

I think you can either go TTS or 1/2 size down for the PP 120mm and 1/2 to full size down for the PP 140mm depending on how you size in your other shoes.


----------



## jeshika

lucidity11 said:


> how does the 0.5 upsize work on your feet? is it still too snug? does it expand a little? how does comfort fare in comparison with your other 120's?
> i think i might just get the 38s based on your advice!



i've only worn it out 1ce so it hasn't stretched yet but 1/2 size up is a perfect fit. any smaller my toes would have fallen off. the Big lips look hot but i have yet to master them! Unfortunately they aren't very comfy compared to my declics or my other pairs of 120mm shoes. I need to practice more in them...


----------



## Bleue

jeshika said:


> Horatio told me to go 1/2 size down for the Plato 140mm. i only have 1 pair of Pigalle 100 and i took that TTS and it fits pretty well. Most people go a half size down for the Pigalle 100. How do you size in your CLs? Do you usually go 1/2 size up from TTS?
> 
> I think you can either go TTS or 1/2 size down for the PP 120mm and 1/2 to full size down for the PP 140mm depending on how you size in your other shoes.



Oh, gosh.  I'm in the weeds a little here!   I'm pretty new to CL's only having purchased my first pair in October.  So I'm not familiar at all with many of these and there is not a store with CL's in my entire state so I can't try them on.

So with that, I wear US 8 and in CL I"m finding I take usually 38 or 38.5 depending on the style.  I just ordered Bibi in 37.5 and while snug feels good.  Bianca suede 38 feels good but I think I could go to 37.5 in that - not sure without trying.  Suede VP is 38. Lucifer Bows is 37.5, Pigalle patent, 37.5.  Maudissima is 38.5, Simple bootie is 38.5, Elisa 100 is 39 but should have been 38.5 to fit better (my first pair so I was afraid of being too tight). I also have Big Lips suede in 38 which is very tight but not kill and the black leather Big Lips in 38.5 which actually feels as tight or tighter than the 38 in suede.  

Does that help you help me?  I appreciate it so much - I LOVE that PP!


----------



## Bleue

jeshika said:


> Horatio told me to go 1/2 size down for the Plato 140mm. i only have 1 pair of Pigalle 100 and i took that TTS and it fits pretty well. Most people go a half size down for the Pigalle 100. How do you size in your CLs? Do you usually go 1/2 size up from TTS?
> 
> I think you can either go TTS or 1/2 size down for the PP 120mm and 1/2 to full size down for the PP 140mm depending on how you size in your other shoes.



Jeshika, also to clarify, I'm looking at the one on the Neiman Marcus site.  You are saying that is 100?  Cause now I'm so confused with 100, 120, 140...? I feel humbled.


----------



## jeshika

*Bleue*, no worries, it can be super overwhelming. when i first started with CL, i was super confused. to me it was pointy black shoe, not so pointy black shoe... 

ok basic pigalle, no platform comes in 70, 85, 100 and 120mm.

pigalle plato, 20mm platform, comes in 120mm and 140mm. pigalle plato 120mm is essentially is a pigalle 100 + 20mm platform.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731
this looks like the pigalle plato 120mm.

what height are your lucifer bows? if they are 100mm i would take your pigalle plato in a 37.5. if they are 120mm, i would take them in a 38. I would just order both and return the one that doesn't fit because there are so many other variables.


----------



## Bleue

jeshika said:


> *Bleue*, no worries, it can be super overwhelming. when i first started with CL, i was super confused. to me it was pointy black shoe, not so pointy black shoe...
> 
> ok basic pigalle, no platform comes in 70, 85, 100 and 120mm.
> 
> pigalle plato, 20mm platform, comes in 120mm and 140mm. pigalle plato 120mm is essentially is a pigalle 100 + 20mm platform.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731
> this looks like the pigalle plato 120mm.
> 
> what height are your lucifer bows? if they are 100mm i would take your pigalle plato in a 37.5. if they are 120mm, i would take them in a 38. I would just order both and return the one that doesn't fit because there are so many other variables.



I didn't realize Lucifer Bows came in anything other than 120.  Anyway, I checked both my boxes for Pigalle patent and the Lucifer's (cuz otherwise how would I know...hehe) and those are both 120's.  So I think you're saying I should go for the 38 in the Plato 120, right?  Exasperating, huh!


----------



## jeshika

Bleue said:


> I didn't realize Lucifer Bows came in anything other than 120.  Anyway, I checked both my boxes for Pigalle patent and the Lucifer's (cuz otherwise how would I know...hehe) and those are both 120's.  So I think you're saying I should go for the 38 in the Plato 120, right?  Exasperating, huh!



that is my best guess. since the pitch for the 120 is much steeper than the 100, so your feet will be much more smooshed in the 120, hence the smaller size. i think.  good luck! can't wait for ur pictures!


----------



## Bleue

Jeshikia, I really thank you for your help!  I am anxious to get some photos myself.  This is so much fun!


----------



## lucidity11

jeshika said:


> i've only worn it out 1ce so it hasn't stretched yet but 1/2 size up is a perfect fit. any smaller my toes would have fallen off. the Big lips look hot but i have yet to master them! Unfortunately they aren't very comfy compared to my declics or my other pairs of 120mm shoes. I need to practice more in them...


 
i might give it up altogether. Because the store only has a 38 left when i'll really be needing a 37.5. i have a pigalle 120 but have yet to wear it as it's still 0.5 size too loose and i have not even mastered walking in that height. getting big lips now will be trouble!!

thank u!


----------



## True Religion

I got silver Poseidons (drop dead gorgeous shoes!!!) today and here's my feedback on sizing:

In the guide it says to go 1/2 to 1 size down. When I searched for this earlier in the week most people on the forum tend to say they were TTS. 

I am normally a size 8.5 in US shoes, although I have very wide feet. My only other pair of Louboutins is the old Declics, which I have in 39.5. I got the Poseideons in a 39.5 too, but stressed the whole week that I really needed a 39 or even 38.5. While I do recognize that my feet are wide, the 39.5 fits great. There is some minor heel slippage but nothing a heel grip or an insole wouldn't fix. They fit wonderful, the pitch feels less severe than the Declics do. (The platform is higher?)

I think these shoes may about to TTS to American size/New Louboutin sizing, not 1/2 to full size down. Just my humble 2 cents


----------



## Dessye

unoma said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Can you tell me If this lady peep sling come true to size?
> I want to order a size 42.
> The very prive size 42 is slightly big on me.
> Please what do you think?
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/lady-peep-sling-150mm.html


 
It says on the website that these run true to size.  But I've heard some people say they run small.  Maybe someone who has a pair can chime in.


----------



## ogirldhs

Hello Ladies, 
Please help. I only have a week to purchase, and can only order online. I'm afraid I will not have enough time to return in case the sizing is wrong.
Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 7.5
 Width of feet:Average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - RonRon size 38
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from- Pigalle 120, should I get a 37 or 37.5?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SassySarah

ogirldhs said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Please help. I only have a week to purchase, and can only order online. I'm afraid I will not have enough time to return in case the sizing is wrong.
> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 7.5
>  Width of feet:Average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - RonRon size 38
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from- Pigalle 120, should I get a 37 or 37.5?
> Thanks in advance.



They run large so if you think your tts cl size is 38 then probably need to get a 37.5.


----------



## LRE

Can someone tell me the sizing on these, and if they come in a 41? The website only has upto a 40. Thank you!

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...omen&group=shoes&season=actual&seasProdID=53I


----------



## Bleue

Crap I am so upset!  Was waiting for some info on a couple other pairs shoes I want before pulling the trigger on that Pigalle Plato nude preorder and I now missed both sizes I needed to try!  

But I wanted to toss this out there...my NM SA just told me their Loubie rep just said that shoe is the most ill fitting Loubie ever!  I asked for more info specifically and haven't heard back but any ideas what that means?


----------



## jamidee

Nine West: a true US 9
My feet are average but lean more towards wide
I have the Ariella Boots (40) New Very Prive (40) and sexy glitter sling (41)
Also, I'm not sure if this will help, but when I asked before I ever bough the Ariella and the VP's if a 40 would fit me.. I was told that I would most likely (since I'm a US 9) need a 39 and they would most likely be WAYY too big for me. But, they fit perfect...can't go larger or smaller. So..perhaps even though I wear a US9...I'm an enigma?!:weird:

is it true that the Rolando is made from the same base as the ariella boot? So, if I wear a 40 then most likely I'll wear a 40 in Rolandos as well? 

I have large toes.. p.s. 

How do the declics and pigalles run? If they say tts then I'd get a 40 because that's my vp size? Or since the new vp is a size down from TTS then I'd get a 41?

I'm having the most difficult time figuring out my true CL size.
I'd really like to be able to stop pestering all you wonderful ladies about sizes, but I'm such a newb!! haha


----------



## crystalhowlett

LRE said:


> Can someone tell me the sizing on these, and if they come in a 41? The website only has upto a 40. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...omen&group=shoes&season=actual&seasProdID=53I



 most agree TTS(long toes) to .5 down for a tight fit so the bows sit well plus stretch allowance. Try Madison Boutique, posted New on the 13th.


----------



## ShanaG

ShanaG said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Any ideas about love pumps? I can't tell what the heel height is either.
> 
> _Width of feet:_ Average
> _
> Current CLs:_
> new VPs 38 (too big  :cry
> Ambrosinas 37.5 (tight in the toes)
> Patent Ron Rons 38 (a touch loose)
> _
> Style you are asking about and season:_
> Not sure about name or season, but it's here: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...02038?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c5a3ce816



Hi! I hope someone can help, because the seller just re-posted (?) with added info on international shipping: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190492997012&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:CA:1123

I was walking around the house in my RonRons with foot petals and they seem to fit quite well, although I might be able to get away with 37.5. Would these love pumps (name??) fit about the same?

The VPs are blue glitter, and I can stick my finger in the back once I'm standing and my feet have slid a bit forward. Foot petals and heel grips don't seem to help much.


----------



## Shiraz22

Sorry but im clueless about womens shoes ofcourse.. Pair of Bianca with the 140mm pumps.. Will they fit if she wear a 6.5 YSL and Miu Miu? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Omaha_2072

Any idea on sizing & fit for Shawnita Spike? I couldn't locate it on the master list.

Thanks!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Shiraz22 said:


> Sorry but im clueless about womens shoes ofcourse.. Pair of Bianca with the 140mm pumps.. Will they fit if she wear a 6.5 YSL and Miu Miu?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
 Are you asking if she will fit a bianca in a 36.5? since she is a 6.5 in YSL?  Bianca is .5 down from TTS. This would be recommened for a smaller foot .  
Does she have any other louboutins? or have ever tried any on?


----------



## wannaprada

I need assistance with the Tres Francaise. Do they run TTS? I'm a 41 in Lady Gres, 40 in Pigalles, 40.5 in New Simple, VP I'm a 41. TIA!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Capt_Longshanks said:


> Hi ladies, I'm thinking about getting either a Rolando or Bianca (both with back zip) and am wondering if you could enlighten me regarding the sizing.
> 
>  I'm a true 6.5. Feet length is a little over 9"/a touch less than 23 cm
>  Average width
>  Totally new to CLs. Haven't tried any on.
>  The Rolando:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f06a14dac#ht_2103wt_905
>  The Bianca:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...men_s_Shoes&hash=item483e77d5ea#ht_1048wt_905
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item564224696b#ht_500wt_922
> 
> TIA!



Anyone?


----------



## Bleue

What size would I wear in Decoltissimo?  And how do you know if it is new or old from photos? I checked the first page listing to note the sizes may vary depending on new or old style but that just stumps me.

I see these on Ebay in size 37.5 and thinking perhaps if it means going down 1/2 to a full size these may work for me: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...28344?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b6b154b8

My US size is 8 and while I thought my TTS CL's would be 38.5 with the styles I have so far it is about 50/50 38's and 38.5.  I also have Lucifer Bows 120 in 37.5, Pigalle patent 120 in 37.5 and UV Bibi's in 37.5 and a suede Bianca 140 in 38 (could probably go to 37.5) so I have no idea how to think this one.  

Any help appreciated.


----------



## candyapples88

Anyone know how the Tinazata run? I'm a US 9, CL + or - 40. Do these run small, big or tts?


----------



## jenayb

Shiraz22 said:


> Sorry but im clueless about womens shoes ofcourse.. Pair of Bianca with the 140mm pumps.. Will they fit if she wear a 6.5 YSL and Miu Miu?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Will what fit...? What size are you considering? That would be helpful. 



Capt_Longshanks said:


> Anyone?



You'll want to go very TTS in Biancas, so I would get a 36.5 if you are a TRUE US 6.5.


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

jenaywins said:


> You'll want to go very TTS in Biancas, so I would get a 36.5 if you are a TRUE US 6.5.


Thank you for your help! 

Also, regarding the Rolandos, should I go TTS as well? I read the first post that the SSRs are TTS, but I've read many complaints on Rolandos' cramped toeboxes that force users to go up a full size! Should this be the case as well for SSRs?


----------



## Akalyah

anyone know any sizing for the Lady Lynch Zeppa???


----------



## jeshika

Akalyah said:


> anyone know any sizing for the Lady Lynch Zeppa???



Read the first page



JetSetGo! said:


> Previous thread is archived here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...izing-info-advice-read-first-page-481701.html
> 
> When asking for sizing advice in this thread, please include AS MUCH INFORMATION as possible,
> so we can better help you.
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.
>  Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."
> 
> In this guide, True to Size (TTS) means that it is the same as your US  size. So a US 7 = 37 in a TTS CL shoe. HOWEVER, you may need to make  adjustments if you have wider feet and/or if you are in the larger size  range. In general, sizing for those in the smaller size range (abbrev.  SSR; about 36.5 and under) is more TTS than sizing for those in the  larger size range (about 38.5 and above). Further, CL sizing has  recently changed, and certain styles (e.g., Ron Ron, VP) are running  more TTS or even large when compared to before._
> 
> *Lady Lynch Zeppa1/2 to 1 full size DOWN*
> _


----------



## LoveLVbags

I wear size 39 in bianca (need heel grip).  Do you think the simple 85 mm nappa leather in size 40.5 will fit?  Thanks


----------



## francisD

Hello. Does anyone know how the Pigalle Plato and Lady peeps sizing runs? 

I wear a size 39 in non-CL Brands. So far have I do not own nor have I tried any CL shoes. Sorry  

Thank you.


----------



## SassySarah

LoveLVbags said:


> I wear size 39 in bianca (need heel grip).  Do you think the simple 85 mm nappa leather in size 40.5 will fit?  Thanks



No, I think they will be too big.  I wear a 38.5 in Bianca and can do a 39 with heel grip.  I wear a 39 in Simples.


----------



## CaramelBeauty0

Hello Ladies!  Can someone please assist!? I plan to buy 3 pairs of CL's soon and I'm getting over-whelmed with sizing info!  Pls see my info below:

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: *10.5*
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): *Average*
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: *I have Patent Decollete's in a 41.5.. In Pigalle I have a 41 which is tooo big.. should prob have 40. 
* The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.: *Please help me know what size I am in newer Miss Clichy 140, Rolando, and Declic.*

Add'l info:* I tried a 42 in a Rolando this weekend b/c I thought they ran small.. the 42 was WAY too big.. Would 41 make sense? Also - I tried a 41.5 VP and my big toe was hanging over :shame: I'd venture to say 42 would be cutting it close.  Also, I believe I have a narrow heel - but long toes.. so maybe that explains some of this??*

I'm so friggin confused.  Any assistance on the Miss Clichy 140, Rolando, and Declic would be GREATLY appreciated as I plan to make orders soon!

Thanks!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

How does the Jessica wedge boot run? TTS?
I'm a 35 in majority of my CL's (VP, NS, Ron Ron, Decollete suede, Miss Clichy 140) and 35.5 in Declic 120 (just so I can use toe pads to minimize toe crunch), Candy, Decollete patent.

thanks!


----------



## notenough

candyapples88 said:


> Anyone know how the Tinazata run? I'm a US 9, CL + or - 40. Do these run small, big or tts?


TTS. I got them 1/2 size up and they are a bit loose. Would have been better TTS.


----------



## Shiraz22

I think im in big trouble now.. I just bought the other half CL Lady Derby Peep Toe in black and i bought them in a 38.. She usually wears a 7 in most shoes but in Betsy Johnson and other heels she is a US 7.5.. Im screwed aren't I cause these shoes look too tiny for her foot


----------



## jenayb

Shiraz22 said:


> I think im in big trouble now.. I just bought the other half CL Lady Derby Peep Toe in black and i bought them in a 38.. She usually wears a 7 in most shoes but in Betsy Johnson and other heels she is a US 7.5.. Im screwed aren't I cause these shoes look too tiny for her foot



No, I think that these will work for her if she is a true US size 7.


----------



## CelticLuv

I think the style name I'm referring to is actually Jessy 100. is it TTS? thanks!



CelticLuv said:


> How does the Jessica wedge boot run? TTS?
> I'm a 35 in majority of my CL's (VP, NS, Ron Ron, Decollete suede, Miss Clichy 140) and 35.5 in Declic 120 (just so I can use toe pads to minimize toe crunch), Candy, Decollete patent.
> 
> thanks!


----------



## jamidee

Nine West: a true US 9
My feet are average but lean more towards wide
I have the Ariella Boots (40) New Very Prive (40) and sexy glitter sling (41)
Also, I'm not sure if this will help, but when I asked before I ever bough the Ariella and the VP's if a 40 would fit me.. I was told that I would most likely (since I'm a US 9) need a 39 and they would most likely be WAYY too big for me. But, they fit perfect...can't go larger or smaller. So..perhaps even though I wear a US9...I'm an enigma?!

is it true that the Rolando is made from the same base as the ariella boot? So, if I wear a 40 then most likely I'll wear a 40 in Rolandos as well?

I have large toes.. p.s.

How do the declics and pigalles run? If they say tts then I'd get a 40 because that's my vp size? Or since the new vp is a size down from TTS then I'd get a 41?

I'm having the most difficult time figuring out my true CL size.
I'd really like to be able to stop pestering all you wonderful ladies about sizes, but I'm such a newb!! haha


----------



## candyny

Ladies, I'm a US 8, CL size varies...new vp is 7.5, most older styles 8 or 8.5.  What size patent simple would I take?  tia.


----------



## scorpio13

Need help with pony hair Lady Derby

Im a 38.5 in vp's from 2009. I have not tried on any newer CLs to know about the newer sizing (I know, sad!!!)
I'm a 38.5 in Ysl tributes

Thank you!


----------



## christine0628

scorpio13 said:


> Need help with pony hair Lady Derby
> 
> Im a 38.5 in vp's from 2009. I have not tried on any newer CLs to know about the newer sizing (I know, sad!!!)
> I'm a 38.5 in Ysl tributes
> 
> Thank you!



I'm the same size as you - I have the tributes and VPs in the same size as well!  I did try on the pony Lady Derby and I found that I could fit the 38.5 with a teeny bit of heel slippage because of the pitch and also the 38 which was more snug but had a bit of toe overhang!  So, it depends on what you can live with - toe over hang or heel slippage.  I think a heel grip or even just a foot pad would have worked if I bought the 38.5.  HTH!


----------



## christine0628

candyny said:


> Ladies, I'm a US 8, CL size varies...new vp is 7.5, most older styles 8 or 8.5.  What size patent simple would I take?  tia.



I'm a half size larger than you (US 8.5) and I take a 38.5 in the simple, so I would suggest a 38 for you.  In the new VPs, I take a 38.5 as well, though.  HTH!


----------



## christine0628

jamidee said:


> Nine West: a true US 9
> My feet are average but lean more towards wide
> I have the Ariella Boots (40) New Very Prive (40) and sexy glitter sling (41)
> Also, I'm not sure if this will help, but when I asked before I ever bough the Ariella and the VP's if a 40 would fit me.. I was told that I would most likely (since I'm a US 9) need a 39 and they would most likely be WAYY too big for me. But, they fit perfect...can't go larger or smaller. So..perhaps even though I wear a US9...I'm an enigma?!
> 
> is it true that the Rolando is made from the same base as the ariella boot? So, if I wear a 40 then most likely I'll wear a 40 in Rolandos as well?
> 
> I have large toes.. p.s.
> 
> How do the declics and pigalles run? If they say tts then I'd get a 40 because that's my vp size? Or since the new vp is a size down from TTS then I'd get a 41?
> 
> I'm having the most difficult time figuring out my true CL size.
> I'd really like to be able to stop pestering all you wonderful ladies about sizes, but I'm such a newb!! haha



I don't know if you can figure out exactly what size you wear in all CLs as it always varies depending on the style - so you'll just have to hang out with us here on TPF!  

Anyway, I'm a half size smaller than you - I wear a US 8.5.  Depending on the heel height of the pigalles (100 or 120) they recommend 1/2 to full size down.  I definitely think the 40 would be way too big on you.  I tried the 100s in a 38.5, my TTS, and they fit fine.  I just bought the 120s and went down to a 38.  In the Declics, I went a half size up and have them in a 39.  In the Rolandos, I went a full size up in the Patent (39.5) and a half size up (39) in the suede.  I have a tiny bit of heel slippage on both, but nothing that a heel grip and/or foot pad won't fix.  HTH!


----------



## vhdos

Hi Ladies!  I am a TTS 35.  I have mostly NPs and a 35 is a perfect fit, but I can also wear a 35.5 with heel grips and ball-of-foot petals.  I purchased a pair of New Simples once in a 35 and probably could have worn a 34.5 because the heel slippage was horrible (although the toe box absolutely _killed_ my toes and I swore to _never_ wear them again).  I found a pair of patent yolandas in a 34.5 (they look just like VPs, but the platform is exposed instead of hidden).  The seller claims that they will fit a small size 35.  Does anyone know how Yolandas fit?
Thanks


----------



## jeshika

vhdos said:


> Hi Ladies!  I am a TTS 35.  I have mostly NPs and a 35 is a perfect fit, but I can also wear a 35.5 with heel grips and ball-of-foot petals.  I purchased a pair of New Simples once in a 35 and probably could have worn a 34.5 because the heel slippage was horrible (although the toe box absolutely _killed_ my toes and I swore to _never_ wear them again).  I found a pair of patent yolandas in a 34.5 (they look just like VPs, but the platform is exposed instead of hidden).  The seller claims that they will fit a small size 35.  Does anyone know how Yolandas fit?
> Thanks



My yolanda spikes are 1/2 size down (TTS 35.5 and I got them in 35, expecting some stretching because it is nappa). They fit great but my toes are pretty long and I almost have toe hang. I know the auction you are talking about and i got a pair of shoes from her... when I asked, she said that she wears 35 in most CLs. HTH!


----------



## candyapples88

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: US 9 always
Width of feet: Average
What CLs you already have (or have tried on): Pigalle 120 38.5
The style you are asking about and what season it is from: ChiChi 120; unsure of season
Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name:


----------



## jelita78

oh thank god there exist such thread like this!!
yeay!!
hope u experts can help me.
i want to buy this:
item: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN RED PATENT LEATHER SLINGBACK
item number: 290526482490
seller id: gigigerl ( Feedback Score Of 14)
auction link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290526482490

but i'm not sure if i'll fit in it.
currently i'm wearing:
1. COACH flats : size 8 US
2. CLARKS boots and sandals : size 6 UK
3. CHANEL flats : size 39 Euro

thanks in advance!


----------



## CelticLuv

are the *Perle Poseidon*'s truly half size down? the reason I question is there is a seller selling a pair of them 35.5 (half size UP from my true CL size of 35) and they stated that the insole measurement was 9" which is the exact measurement 35's are and the insole length I look for.
so now from their measurement, it will fit me yet the sizing on here states to go DOWN. thanks!!


----------



## candyapples88

CelticLuv said:


> are the *Perle Poseidon*'s truly half size down? the reason I question is there is a seller selling a pair of them 35.5 (half size UP from my true CL size of 35) and they stated that the insole measurement was 9" which is the exact measurement 35's are and the insole length I look for.
> so now from their measurement, it will fit me yet the sizing on here states to go DOWN. thanks!!



That's odd. The insole measurements for the Chichi's I'm looking at are 10' and they're a size 39. This whole insole measurement thing is confusing me!


----------



## crystalhowlett

candyapples88 said:


> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: US 9 always
> Width of feet: Average
> What CLs you already have (or have tried on): Pigalle 120 38.5
> The style you are asking about and what season it is from: ChiChi 120; unsure of season
> Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name:



10" is usually around a 8.5US these will be to small for you. Since you wear a 38.5 in pigalle, size down .5 in pigalle due to the pointy toe.


----------



## me&momo

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 6
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Rolando 36.5
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from: name "Satin & Lace Slingback" on Neiman Marcus (supposedly exclusive to NM)
 Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

thank you so much!


----------



## candyapples88

crystalhowlett said:


> 10" is usually around a 8.5US these will be to small for you. Since you wear a 38.5 in pigalle, size down .5 in pigalle due to the pointy toe.



Really...hmmm. I measured the insoles on a couple of my shoes and they all measure about 10-10.5'. I wear a US 9 always. I wish I lived in an area where they sold CLs so I could find out my true size. Does this mean I'm a 39 or 39.5?


----------



## candyapples88

Can anyone tell me about these..Annees Folles Sandal Pump. I tried to contact seller, but they aren't receiving messages...weird. Waiting for authentication.


----------



## sakura

candyapples88 said:


> Can anyone tell me about these..Annees Folles Sandal Pump. I tried to contact seller, but they aren't receiving messages...weird. Waiting for authentication.



Which height?  120mm or 140mm?


----------



## candyapples88

sakura said:


> Which height?  120mm or 140mm?



140. Thanks!


----------



## The Cty is Mine

Does anyone know the fit to the Louboutin "Misfit"? I usually wear a size 39+ in the Bananas and Biancas, Gucci 39, Jimmy Choo 40.. Thanks


----------



## Jaded81

I am usually a size 38.5 for Chanel

The width of my feet are average but skinny, I have long middle toes (morton's toe).

I am 38.5 for the yolanda sling and no prive (120 I think) for this season. From last season I am a 38.5 for Bianca patent 140 and yolanda spikes 120 but they give me slippage (38 is too short for my feet... my toes stick out)

I am interested in the Lady Sling patent 120. Not sure what season it is from 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6137755&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_753wt_907

Would I be 38.5? Also, are the shoes as comfortable as the yolanda sling and no prive? Is the platform of these similar to the yolanda or yolanda sling? 

Thank you sooooo much!!


----------



## Koca

does any one know if the Une Plume Patent run true to size or not???
I own a pigalle flat Patent TTS 38 it's tight at the toe box I have short chubbiesh toes


----------



## AlphieGrey

Hi girls, I hope you can help me, I'm starting the hunt for my wedding shoes - I have a few in mind but not sure what size I am..

 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): narrow/average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Decollete 41.5 (own), Simple 85 41 (tried on), Ron Ron 85 41 (tried on).
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Lady Paige, Madame Butterfly Pump, Bow T Dorcet, Armadillo

Thanks heaps in advance!


----------



## Aventine

Hello Ladies! Can someone please help? I plan to purchase a pair of black patent Declics 90 soon. Please see my info below:

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: *7.5*
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): *Wide*
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: *I have patent Pigalle 100s in a 38.. *
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the *************f0000]sizing* changed for CLs in 2009.: [/COLOR]
*Please help me know what size I am in the newer Declic 90s. TIA!*


----------



## Akalyah

I have a slight question..
I see that NEW/OLD sizes are listed..
But what if you see a shoe on ebay, etc.. how can you tell whether that shoe sizing is from the old or new...


----------



## Koca

HOW MUCH DOES snakeskin stretch
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81374

so should I get 1/2 or full size up like NAP recommended
I have average to wide feet????


----------



## jenayb

Akalyah said:


> I have a slight question..
> I see that NEW/OLD sizes are listed..
> But what if you see a shoe on ebay, etc.. how can you tell whether that shoe sizing is from the old or new...



Well, certain skins/colours/styles are from certain seasons, and knowing what is from when can help you determine whether the shoe fits old or new sizing guidelines.


----------



## ditpixs

Hi- Looking to get my wife a pair of Mater Claude in patent for Valentine's Day.

She is normally a 9.5 and her New Simple Pump 120s  are 40.5.

What size would you recommend in the Mater Claudes?

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Akalyah

WOW great hubby ^^^^


----------



## Ania

Hello ladies! 

I'm looking at a pair of leather Declic 120 (size 38) on the *bay but am not sure if they'd fit. I'd really appreciate your advice! TIA! 

Some additional info:
 Your size in non-CL brand shoes: Zanotti (37), YSL tribute (38 in patent, 37.5 in leather), Miu Miu (37 or 37.5 depending on style), Rupert Sanderson (37), Dior (37)
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): Average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: I have leather Matadors and Gigi slingbacks, both in 37
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. Leather Declic 120 (38) from 2006


----------



## SassySarah

ditpixs said:


> Hi- Looking to get my wife a pair of Mater Claude in patent for Valentine's Day.
> 
> She is normally a 9.5 and her New Simple Pump 120s  are 40.5.
> 
> What size would you recommend in the Mater Claudes?
> 
> Thanks
> Aaron



I take a 39 in both New Simples and Mater Claudes.  I am an 8.5 US.


----------



## sakura

candyapples88 said:


> 140. Thanks!



It's best to go half size up from your Pigalle 120 size.


----------



## CelticLuv

does anyone know? thank you!!



CelticLuv said:


> are the *Perle Poseidon*'s truly half size down? the reason I question is there is a seller selling a pair of them 35.5 (half size UP from my true CL size of 35) and they stated that the insole measurement was 9" which is the exact measurement 35's are and the insole length I look for.
> so now from their measurement, it will fit me yet the sizing on here states to go DOWN. thanks!!


----------



## shiba

I have a chance at a pair of C'est Moi booties in 40 but have a nagging feeling they will be too small- but I am trying to convince myself otherwise. Seller says length is 9.75 and fits tight on a 10" foot. 

My foot measurement 10"
US size 9 but there is usually a bit of room (in Nine West, but find Maddens run short on me) most of my insoles measure 10" against the inside curve of the insole
Average width, slight bunion, long toes
I think my true Loubie size is 39.5
Have patent Miss Boxe in 40, room in toe, width good. Bit of heel slippage unless feet are swollen

Is there any hope?


----------



## jenayb

shiba said:


> I have a chance at a pair of C'est Moi booties in 40 but have a nagging feeling they will be too small- but I am trying to convince myself otherwise. Seller says length is 9.75 and fits tight on a 10" foot.
> 
> My foot measurement 10"
> US size 9 but there is usually a bit of room (in Nine West, but find Maddens run short on me) most of my insoles measure 10" against the inside curve of the insole
> Average width, slight bunion, long toes
> I think my true Loubie size is 39.5
> Have patent Miss Boxe in 40, room in toe, width good. Bit of heel slippage unless feet are swollen
> 
> Is there any hope?



9.75 doesn't make any sense for a size 40. You should really ask the seller to reconfirm.


----------



## jenayb

rnsmelody said:


> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: Miu Miu 38.5 & YSL tribute 38.5
>  Width of feet:Average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - decollete patent leather 39, 2010 very prive black leather & patent leather 38.5, altadama 38.5, very croise satin 38.5
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. Not sure what season.. Quepi Reci 38.5
> 
> I have read in one of the threads to go a 1/2 size down in the Quepi Reci, but haven't seen much talk about these shoes.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Bumping this as I'm also curious as to Quepi Reci sizing. 

Anyone?


----------



## shiba

jenaywins said:


> 9.75 doesn't make any sense for a size 40. You should really ask the seller to reconfirm.


 


shiba said:


> I have a chance at a pair of C'est Moi booties in 40 but have a nagging feeling they will be too small- but I am trying to convince myself otherwise. Seller says length is 9.75 and fits tight on a 10" foot.
> 
> My foot measurement 10"
> US size 9 but there is usually a bit of room (in Nine West, but find Maddens run short on me) most of my insoles measure 10" against the inside curve of the insole
> Average width, slight bunion, long toes
> I think my true Loubie size is 39.5
> Have patent Miss Boxe in 40, room in toe, width good. Bit of heel slippage unless feet are swollen
> 
> Is there any hope?


 
She said she had a really hard time measuring because of the bootie but felt it is approx 9 7/8.
Do you think it might be ok?


----------



## sakura

CelticLuv said:


> does anyone know? thank you!!



The best fit was my Very Galaxy size.

HTH!


----------



## jenayb

shiba said:


> She said she had a really hard time measuring because of the bootie but felt it is approx 9 7/8.
> Do you think it might be ok?



A size 40, if memory serves, should be at least 10.... 

9 7/8 sounds more like a 38.5....... I'm almost positive on this... 

Is she measuring the tip of the heel to the toe, or is she attempting to measure the actual insole? These two measurements will be very different, and you honestly cannot base whether these will fit you on heel to toe.


----------



## candyapples88

I've noticed that size 40 typically measures from 10-10.3 give or take depending on the style of the shoe. Size 39.5 is usually 10' or a little less, even a 39 can measure to 10' depending. I just measured my 38.5 pigalle and they measure to around 9.5' and that's with me taking off an inch or so due to the pointy tip (this is me measuring the actual insole).

I also wear a size 9 and have a 10' insole. Pigalles seem to run a little special which is why I can fit them. I don't think those shoes will fit you if that is the correct measurement. I heard that CL boots tend to run extra small.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> I've noticed that size 40 typically measures from 10-10.3 give or take depending on the style of the shoe. Size 39.5 is usually 10' or a little less. I just measured my pigalle and they measure to around 9.5' and that's with me taking off an inch or so due to the pointy tip (this is me measuring the actual insole).
> 
> I also wear a size 9 and have a 10' insole. I don't think those shoes will fit you if that is the correct measurement. I heard that CL boots tend to run extra small.



It is not the correct measurement. As I mentioned, I believe that the seller is not measuring the actual insole.


----------



## shiba

jenaywins said:


> A size 40, if memory serves, should be at least 10....
> 
> 9 7/8 sounds more like a 38.5....... I'm almost positive on this...
> 
> Is she measuring the tip of the heel to the toe, or is she attempting to measure the actual insole? These two measurements will be very different, and you honestly cannot base whether these will fit you on heel to toe.


 


shiba said:


> She said she had a really hard time measuring because of the bootie but felt it is approx 9 7/8.
> Do you think it might be ok?


 
I asked for the insole, against the inside middle of the curve of the shoe but I think she had trouble getting her hand inside to get to the tip of the toe. From what I have read this style does run small, does that make a difference?

eta: def. a size 40, 120 heel and in suede if that makes a difference.

eta again: My Miss Boxe in 40 are 10 1/8


----------



## candyapples88

shiba said:


> I asked for the insole, against the inside middle of the curve of the shoe but I think she had trouble getting her hand inside to get to the tip of the toe.  From what I have read this style does run small, does that make a difference?



She can try measuring the outside insole, but that's hard as well and probably won't be as accurate either. If the style runs small, then you probably need a 40.5 or even a 41 depending.


----------



## jenayb

shiba said:


> I asked for the insole, against the inside middle of the curve of the shoe but I think she had trouble getting her hand inside to get to the tip of the toe.  From what I have read this style does run small, does that make a difference?



If the style runs small, then yes the insole measurement may vary, but I can't imagine if varying that greatly. I might pass on this just to be safe.


----------



## shiba

Yah, I think with the larger sizes there is more variance on sizing with this style.  *sigh*  If someone who has C'est Moi in a larger size could add their .02, I appreciate it.  The offer is available until tomorrow.


----------



## amberino21

Hi Ladies, 

hoping someone can help me out. I'm in love with Escandria in black - i would really love them as my wedding shoes. I am in australia though, and only have access to a tiny collection of CL's, and haven't found any in my size to try on to compare!

I usually wear a 40, and my left foot is quite wide due to a bunion. 

I'm slightly scared to order shoes i can't try on or compare to anything in the same brand - could anyone let me know if these run small, TTS or big? should i order a 40.5 to potentially fix any width problems..and use an insole if they're too big?

any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jenayb

*carlinha* has the Escandria, so hopefully she can chime in. FWIW, I tried these on a couple weekends ago and they felt as if they run small to me. HTH.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Calling ALL CL Ladies, Gentlemen, & Experts!! I need your HELP!!!!

I was just perusing the *passiondeslouboutins* blog and I came across Victoria Beckham's Alti Booty's in Black Suede (see pic). Can anyone please ID this heel height?? I was comparing them to my own CL Alti Booty's (see pic) and the two look different?? I thought this CL style only came in one heel height version??

TIA!!!!!!!!!

XOXO.


----------



## sakura

amberino21 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> hoping someone can help me out. I'm in love with Escandria in black - i would really love them as my wedding shoes. I am in australia though, and only have access to a tiny collection of CL's, and haven't found any in my size to try on to compare!
> 
> I usually wear a 40, and my left foot is quite wide due to a bunion.
> 
> I'm slightly scared to order shoes i can't try on or compare to anything in the same brand - could anyone let me know if these run small, TTS or big? should i order a 40.5 to potentially fix any width problems..and use an insole if they're too big?
> 
> any advice would be greatly appreciated!



I believe they have the same last as the Feticha.  Check the sizing  for that style.


----------



## shopgirl810

Hi Ladies~
Does anyone know how the patent Elisa 100mm run? 

I tend to wear 5.5-6
My Simple (old) is a 5. 

Thanks!


----------



## sakura

shopgirl810 said:


> Hi Ladies~
> Does anyone know how the patent Elisa 100mm run?
> 
> I tend to wear 5.5-6
> My Simple (old) is a 5.
> 
> Thanks!



Go with your US size.


----------



## TYRA187

Hi Ladies,

Has anyone bought the *Open Lips 120 Snakeskin* heels? I was wondering whether the sizing of the Open Lips is TTS?

Thanks alot in advance for your help!


----------



## candyapples88

Do *Big* Lips run 1/2 size up from US TTS or CL TTS?


----------



## candyapples88

TYRA187 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Has anyone bought the *Open Lips 120 Snakeskin* heels? I was wondering whether the sizing of the Open Lips is TTS?
> 
> Thanks alot in advance for your help!



Net-a-Porter recommends taking a full size up, which might translate to 1/2 size up from your CL TTS.


----------



## carlinha

amberino21 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> hoping someone can help me out. I'm in love with Escandria in black - i would really love them as my wedding shoes. I am in australia though, and only have access to a tiny collection of CL's, and haven't found any in my size to try on to compare!
> 
> I usually wear a 40, and my left foot is quite wide due to a bunion.
> 
> I'm slightly scared to order shoes i can't try on or compare to anything in the same brand - could anyone let me know if these run small, TTS or big? should i order a 40.5 to potentially fix any width problems..and use an insole if they're too big?
> 
> any advice would be greatly appreciated!



hi *amberino*!

i find the escandria TTS... but my feet are narrow-average in width without bunions... you may want to size 1/2 up for added space, and if it's a little loose, you can always pad it up which will make it more comfortable anyway!  good luck and i can't wait to see them on you!!!


----------



## Bleue

Is anyone familiar with the fit of the Tres Decollete patent heels?  I love this shoe but can't find anything about the sizing on it here and it isn't on the master list on the first page.  TIA!


----------



## **shoelover**

can someone please give me measurements on mbb in size 35.5?  

my feet feet measure 23.3 cms. i have slim feet & long toes. i really want the mbb  

When the MBB 1st came out the 36 where huge and 35 i feel are too small..this time round size 36 seem to fit length wise but i have major heel slippage..i can take the booties off without unzipping them. 

Thank you. 



Thank you. xx


----------



## Akalyah

How does the flats fit? Pigalle Flats or Ballerina's?


----------



## jenayb

^^ You'll want to size up in both.


----------



## TYRA187

candyapples88 said:


> Net-a-Porter recommends taking a full size up, which might translate to 1/2 size up from your CL TTS.


 

Thanks alot, candyapples88!


----------



## SassySarah

Akalyah said:


> How does the flats fit? Pigalle Flats or Ballerina's?



For me I am TTS in Rosella flats (ballerina) and a half size down in Pigalle.  I think it depends on the length of your toes maybe since the Pigalle is a long shoe.


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> For me I am TTS in Rosella flats (ballerina) and a half size down in Pigalle.  I think it depends on the length of your toes maybe since the Pigalle is a long shoe.



Rosella and Ballerina flats are actually two different styles.  

... But, FWIW, I'm also TTS in Rosellas although most recommend sizing up. Different strokes...


----------



## unoma

Hi Ladies,
I am a 41.5 in Bianca Patent
42 in lady peep
And a 41.5 in New simple
Tried 41 in Bana and couldn't close it cos of my big ankle 
I try 41 in Patent Altadama and my feet's looks fat but length was OK.
Don't know if i should take 41 in suede or go up in size.

Pls what size should i buy in Greissimo or titi and do i take 41 in Altadama or 41.5?


----------



## alessandria

Hi,
I bought the Une Plume patent in my TTS - 38 - same as my current VP, HP. Bianca, Greissimo...I don't have Pigalles so can't say how they compare.

Super comfortable and hot - these will be my go-to summer shoes, if it ever stops snowing....
Alessandria



Koca said:


> does any one know if the Une Plume Patent run true to size or not???
> I own a pigalle flat Patent TTS 38 it's tight at the toe box I have short chubbiesh toes


----------



## michellejy

Hi ladies. I sadly have no Louboutins yet and no place to try them on either. I did read the sizing guide, but I just want to make sure I am purchasing the correct size since I'll have to get them from eBay and won't be able to return.




I wear 8.5 in most US shoes (Steve Madden, Chinese Laundry, Michael Kors, etc.), but I can wear a 9 in shoes made by Born (which doesn't have half sizes) and Calvin Klein.


I wear 39 in Giuseppe Zanotti and Gucci. I wear 39.5 in Burberry and Brian Atwood.


My feet are probably average to wide. I buy all of my shoes in average width, but the ball of my foot is 3.5" across which I think is considered to be wide. I've never bought any shoe in wide width. 


I've never tried any style of Louboutins, so I am completely flying blind here on my "usual" CL size.
I love the nappa Armadillos, and I saw that these are supposed to be true to size to 1/2 size down. I'm just worried about getting a 38.5 (or smaller) because that size hasn't worked for me in any Italian sized shoe I've tried so far. So am I better off getting a 39 or a 38.5 given all of the info above?

I just don't want my toes to hang over the ends like this:


----------



## sakura

michellejy said:


> Hi ladies. I sadly have no Louboutins yet and no place to try them on either. I did read the sizing guide, but I just want to make sure I am purchasing the correct size since I'll have to get them from eBay and won't be able to return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear 8.5 in most US shoes (Steve Madden, Chinese Laundry, Michael Kors, etc.), but I can wear a 9 in shoes made by Born (which doesn't have half sizes) and Calvin Klein.
> 
> 
> I wear 39 in Giuseppe Zanotti and Gucci. I wear 39.5 in Burberry and Brian Atwood.
> 
> 
> My feet are probably average to wide. I buy all of my shoes in average width, but the ball of my foot is 3.5" across which I think is considered to be wide. I've never bought any shoe in wide width.
> 
> 
> I've never tried any style of Louboutins, so I am completely flying blind here on my "usual" CL size.
> I love the nappa Armadillos, and I saw that these are supposed to be true to size to 1/2 size down. I'm just worried about getting a 38.5 (or smaller) because that size hasn't worked for me in any Italian sized shoe I've tried so far. So am I better off getting a 39 or a 38.5 given all of the info above?
> 
> I just don't want my toes to hang over the ends like this:



I find US size fits best with this style.


----------



## michellejy

^ Thanks


----------



## crystalhowlett

JenAYwins why did you have to post in S&D: mulit greiss 37!!! I think I'm going to have a heart attack!
Black MBB preordered today 37.5
Need advise on multi Greiss 37??? Will these fit? worn once?
I wear a 7.5 US, most cl's 38 and ron ron 38.5 think old style.


----------



## Faraasha

I'm sure I read somewhere about the sizes of the MBB... Im really falling hard for this shoe... Oh and the Bibi!

Anyway, Im usually a size 40 with my normal shoes... So with my pigalles I got a size 40... They're not really snug but they are comfortable... Though I do worry that once the shoe relaxes on my foot a bit it might become loose but thats what padding is for so no problem with the pigalles...


But with the MBB I want a snug fit... They really good tight on the skin... Any thoughts what size I should get?

Oh and the Bibi (either material) as well?  size up or down... or TTS?


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> JenAYwins why did you have to post in S&D: mulit greiss 37!!! I think I'm going to have a heart attack!
> Black MBB preordered today 37.5
> Need advise on multi Greiss 37??? Will these fit? worn once?
> I wear a 7.5 US, most cl's 38 and ron ron 38.5 think old style.



This style runs large and would work for you IMO.


----------



## crystalhowlett

thank you
 just found these.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190496472077

 yotruche 100 ostrich legs (saphir 385) size 39, 9.5 inch insole. So beautiful


----------



## sakura

crystalhowlett said:


> thank you
> just found these.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190496472077
> 
> yotruche 100 ostrich legs (saphir 385) size 39, 9.5 inch insole. So beautiful



The insole length is wrong IMO.  That's usually a size 37 - 37.5.


----------



## sakura

Faraasha said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere about the sizes of the MBB... Im really falling hard for this shoe... Oh and the Bibi!
> 
> Anyway, Im usually a size 40 with my normal shoes... So with my pigalles I got a size 40... They're not really snug but they are comfortable... Though I do worry that once the shoe relaxes on my foot a bit it might become loose but thats what padding is for so no problem with the pigalles...
> 
> 
> But with the MBB I want a snug fit... They really good tight on the skin... Any thoughts what size I should get?
> 
> Oh and the Bibi (either material) as well?  size up or down... or TTS?



Go with your US size for the MBB.


----------



## crystalhowlett

sakura said:


> The insole length is wrong IMO. That's usually a size 37 - 37.5.


 
So too big?
Thank you for your advise!


----------



## sakura

crystalhowlett said:


> So too big?
> Thank you for your advise!



It would be too big if you typically wear a size 37.5.  I would look for a size 38.


----------



## ROXANE2007

Hi Ladies,

I need your help because I've a new declic 120 in black suede 36,5 (TTS) which are perfect, and I would like to have your advise about New declic 140.
Thank you


----------



## Faraasha

Bibi Help Please!

I figured I'd size down by 0.5 for these... But I wanted to ask... *Bibi Owners!*... How difficlut is it to walk in these heels?

Please let me know cause I've minutes away from purchasing a pair im in love with but just want to make sure I can actually walk in them... 

Any advice?


----------



## jeshika

Faraasha said:


> Bibi Help Please!
> 
> I figured I'd size down by 0.5 for these... But I wanted to ask... *Bibi Owners!*... How difficlut is it to walk in these heels?
> 
> Please let me know cause I've minutes away from purchasing a pair im in love with but just want to make sure I can actually walk in them...
> 
> Any advice?



Not hard to walk at all. the thick heel is very stable. Love them!


----------



## Faraasha

jeshika said:


> Not hard to walk at all. the thick heel is very stable. Love them!





Thanks! I bought them! Another pair was about to go out of stock in my size! Got them in the last minute!!! 

I cant wait for them to arrive...


----------



## Blueberry12

"Ron Ron (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
Ron Ron (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old Ron Ron sizing".

Do I understand right if I wear size 37 in Blue Glittart Ron Ron´s I need 36,5 from the Purple ones from 2010?

I am not sure when they changed the Ron Ron sizing.


----------



## Asia_Leone

Hello,

I normally wear a size 5 in pumps, 5.5 in sandals. I finally found the Very Noeuds and will have to order them but before I do so, do you think the 5.5 would fit me? That's the very last pair and I understand it's last season so it's really hard to find. Your responses is much appreciated!


----------



## jamidee

I wear a 40 in new VPs ... would this be my TTS?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I wear a 40 in new VPs ... would this be my TTS?


 
No. VPs notoriously run large.


----------



## crystalhowlett

sakura said:


> It would be too big if you typically wear a size 37.5.  I would look for a size 38.



Thanks Sakura!, She said she remeasured with the same measurements but I trust your opinion more you guys have never steered me wrong.


----------



## heatherB

Hi Ladies,

*What size would I be in nappa Rolando?*
My U.S. size: 9 (Nine West, Michael Kors, Tory Burch, etc.)
Feet are narrow, short toes
Some of my CL sizes:
Elisa, Decollete, Decoltissimo: 39.5 
Satin VP, Greissimo, Fetilo: 40


----------



## sakura

Blueberry12 said:


> "Ron Ron (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
> Ron Ron (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old Ron Ron sizing".
> 
> Do I understand right if I wear size 37 in Blue Glittart Ron Ron´s I need 36,5 from the Purple ones from 2010?
> 
> I am not sure when they changed the Ron Ron sizing.



Ron Ron sizing changed around the SS or FW '09 collection.


----------



## elitebysl

Hi girls, I have a problem with the Bianca's I just purchased. My question specifically is when you guys say size down, does that mean size down from your original shoe size from other brands or your typical CL size? I see some people write size down from CL size etc etc....i got the Bianca in a size 38, half size down from my typical 8.5. I don't know if I made the right decision in sizing down from my typical size or if I need to size down from a CL size. I tried on a 38.5 the first time and it fit really comfortable with little to no heel slippage but as a lot of you say it stretches out like mad. So, then I got a 38 and I literally can only get in it by putting on some lowcut pantyhose liner...or my toes are so squished that i can't walk....i know a lot of you say it will give and such....but i'm just wondering, did I get the right size? or did I make a mistake and should i get my original size? please help....i only have 8 days left for an exchange or store credit. 

my shoe size is 8.5. this is in all brands almost....except for chanel, jelly sandals r 40 and ballet flats r 39.5 and LV pumps, 40.5

my feet is average i would say....somewhat slender and long. not fat or chubby.

greissimo 38 fit good, maggie 38 but i think 38.5 or even 39 maybe better but don't know cause didn't have my size to try on. pigalle glitter 37.5 i think slightly too small too.

the style i want to know is nude patent bianca from 2011. the ones in stores now.


----------



## clothingguru

^*elite:*  Is it Patent? If its Patent of Leather then they will most likely stretch. I went 1 full size down in my Nude Patent Bianca's. If its suede then you might want to go with the 38.5

But of its SO painful that you cant barely even get your feet in then i would say to be on the safe side size up .5 size and the worst that can happen is you have to put some insoles in them . HTH


----------



## clothingguru

heatherB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> *What size would I be in nappa Rolando?*
> My U.S. size: 9 (Nine West, Michael Kors, Tory Burch, etc.)
> Feet are narrow, short toes
> Some of my CL sizes:
> Elisa, Decollete, Decoltissimo: 39.5
> Satin VP, Greissimo, Fetilo: 40



Most likely you would be a size 40.5.
Because the Greissimo most ladies took either TTS or .5 size down. And the Decollete i know fits snug so most ladies size up in it. And the ROLANDO is smaller fitting and everyone sizes up .5 to 1 full size. I am a TTS 39 in CL's and i got the lillians (same as rolando) In a size 40. HTH


----------



## clothingguru

Asia_Leone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I normally wear a size 5 in pumps, 5.5 in sandals. I finally found the Very Noeuds and will have to order them but before I do so, do you think the 5.5 would fit me? That's the very last pair and I understand it's last season so it's really hard to find. Your responses is much appreciated!



HMMM because its a sling back its always good that they fit snug because the sling can losen over time. I would say you should be a size 5. BUT so you own a pair of CL's? Are you normally a size 5 in Cl pumps? 
Worst case is you buy the 5.5 and have the sling taken in at the Cobbler if it stretches out


----------



## heatherB

Thanks, *cg*!


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3253254&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_998wt_907

How does the rosella flat run? 
These are a 37.5 normally take a 38 in CL's don't know about flats? 
I'm a 7.5 US


----------



## elitebysl

thank you clothingguru....it's nude patent bianca....but it's just so painful....gosh...or maybe i should quit whining and just stuff it in there for a couple hours to see....thanks


----------



## *MJ*

crystalhowlett said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3253254&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_998wt_907
> 
> How does the rosella flat run?
> These are a 37.5 normally take a 38 in CL's don't know about flats?
> I'm a 7.5 US



I have a slightly narrow foot and I find that the Rosellas run TTS on me. HTH!


----------



## jenayb

elitebysl said:


> thank you clothingguru....it's nude patent bianca....but it's just so painful....gosh...or maybe i should quit whining and just stuff it in there for a couple hours to see....thanks


 
You definitely need to take a half size down in this style, trust me. And I'll be honest... The fit of the shoe will hurt at first, it really will, but the patent leather will break in quickly (typically after only one wear) and you'll be thankful you didn't buy a bigger size. I suggest you throw on a pair of thick, fuzzy socks (preferably with yellow duckies) and put your Biancas on. Wear them around the house for an hour or two. You'll feel a noticeable difference in fit after this.


----------



## elitebysl

jenay, thank you so much for the reconfirmation....it's just so painful at first....and i thought, maybe it just really isn't meant for my foot...i was so close to giving up...i thought of trading it in with the pigalle....gosh...i will do that later on when i have time at home and see how it works out...keep you posted...!! 




jenaywins said:


> You definitely need to take a half size down in this style, trust me. And I'll be honest... The fit of the shoe will hurt at first, it really will, but the patent leather will break in quickly (typically after only one wear) and you'll be thankful you didn't buy a bigger size. I suggest you throw on a pair of thick, fuzzy socks (preferably with yellow duckies) and put your Biancas on. Wear them around the house for an hour or two. You'll feel a noticeable difference in fit after this.


----------



## elitebysl

oh and another question that i have but haven't been answered, could you please tell me if sizing down, usually means size down from your regular shoe size from other brands or size down from CL sizing? i'm confused here and don't know if i choose the right size to begin with. i did half size down from my regular shoe size and not CL sizing....thanks 




jenaywins said:


> You definitely need to take a half size down in this style, trust me. And I'll be honest... The fit of the shoe will hurt at first, it really will, but the patent leather will break in quickly (typically after only one wear) and you'll be thankful you didn't buy a bigger size. I suggest you throw on a pair of thick, fuzzy socks (preferably with yellow duckies) and put your Biancas on. Wear them around the house for an hour or two. You'll feel a noticeable difference in fit after this.


----------



## clothingguru

elitebysl said:


> thank you clothingguru....it's nude patent bianca....but it's just so painful....gosh...or maybe i should quit whining and just stuff it in there for a couple hours to see....thanks


Your best bet would be to wear them around the house for a couple of hours and then if they are still excruciating then go up a half a size


----------



## jenayb

elitebysl said:


> jenay, thank you so much for the reconfirmation....it's just so painful at first....and i thought, maybe it just really isn't meant for my foot...i was so close to giving up...i thought of trading it in with the pigalle....gosh...i will do that later on when i have time at home and see how it works out...keep you posted...!!


 
 



elitebysl said:


> oh and another question that i have but haven't been answered, could you please tell me if sizing down, usually means size down from your regular shoe size from other brands or size down from CL sizing? i'm confused here and don't know if i choose the right size to begin with. i did half size down from my regular shoe size and not CL sizing....thanks


 
Down from your CL size.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi ladies,

I am also interested in buying  bianca.  I normally wear a 38 in all other brands.  I have wide feet and not sure of my CL size.

I have declic in 38 should've gotten 38.5, iowa alta in 38 should've gooten 38.5, studded VPs in 39 should've gotten 38.5, babel boots in 38.5 perfect fit.  So what's my CL size?  What size python bianca should I get?

Thanks ladies


----------



## NikolineSofieK

How do Greissimo Mule run? Please help!!!
I'm a solid 37.5


----------



## michellejy

Is there any idea how the Meree style runs? It wasn't on the first page, and the reveals I found didn't mention what size was purchased.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thanks MJ!


----------



## *MJ*

crystalhowlett said:


> Thanks MJ!



You're welcome Crystal!


----------



## *MJ*

Can any of you ladies that have the Lady Clous tell me how they run? I'm a 39 in most CL styles, slightly narrow foot.

Do you think a 39 or 39.5 be best for me?

Styles I have: 

VP - 39
AD - 39
Bananas - 39
Lady Peep - 39
Lady Peep Sling 39.5
Greissimo - 38.5
Bibi - 38.5
Bianca - 38.5

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> Can any of you ladies that have the Lady Clous tell me how they run? I'm a 39 in most CL styles, slightly narrow foot.
> 
> Do you think a 39 or 39.5 be best for me?
> 
> Styles I have:
> 
> VP - 39
> AD - 39
> Bananas - 39
> Lady Peep - 39
> Lady Peep Sling 39.5
> Greissimo - 38.5
> Bibi - 38.5
> Bianca - 38.5
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I had to go up a half size, and could have actually taken a whole size up in the Clou Noeud, which I assume would run near the same, no?


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> I had to go up a half size, and could have actually taken a whole size up in the Clou Noeud, which I assume would run near the same, no?



That's what I was thinking, since several ladies including you mentioned having to size up in the Clou Noeud, so I assume the Lady Clou would be the same...please correct me if I'm wrong... 

Thanks J!!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

NikolineSofieK said:


> How does Greissimo Mule run? Please help!!!
> I'm a solid 37.5



Can someone please help me?


----------



## Shiraz22

In a Maudissima Nude 100mm how is the sizing?
She is normally a 8.5 in normal non-CL heels

Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## Bleue

Shiraz22 said:


> In a Maudissima Nude 100mm how is the sizing?
> She is normally a 8.5 in normal non-CL heels
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance




I'm normally a US 8 and I wear 38.5 in Maudissima.  They fit me perfectly although I haven't actually worn them yet.    I have the nude and they are gorgeous.


----------



## crystalhowlett

(new)Nude patent banana, does it run large? I wanna say "yes I know this" but I like the extra confidence.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120679988421#ht_802wt_1141
^^This is a 38, wondering if it will fit or go with a 37.5?

I wear a 37.5M US.
Louboutins:
NS-38
Boulima-38
ron ron(old)38.5
yoyozep-38
feticha-38
bianca-37.5

Thank you


----------



## indypup

NikolineSofieK said:


> How do Greissimo Mule run? Please help!!!
> I'm a solid 37.5



I'm a true 37.5 in old CL sizing and a 37.5 fit me in the Greissimo Mule, but I definitely could have done a 37.  For reference, I almost always size up for open back shoes (my greissimo pump size is a 36.5).

But to help you, we need to know what your other CL sizing is.


----------



## indypup

crystalhowlett said:


> (new)Nude patent banana, does it run large? I wanna say "yes I know this" but I like the extra confidence.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120679988421#ht_802wt_1141
> ^^This is a 38, wondering if it will fit or go with a 37.5?
> 
> I wear a 37.5M US.
> Louboutins:
> NS-38
> Boulima-38
> ron ron(old)38.5
> yoyozep-38
> feticha-38
> bianca-37.5
> 
> Thank you


*crystal*, I would go with your Bianca size.


----------



## l.a_girl19

I need help with sizing for the Altdama 140mm. I a size 38 at the 120mm height and I am a size 37.5 for the 150mm. Should I get TTS (38) or should I go half a size down to a 37.5? Help?


----------



## NikolineSofieK

indypup said:


> I'm a true 37.5 in old CL sizing and a 37.5 fit me in the Greissimo Mule, but I definitely could have done a 37.  For reference, I almost always size up for open back shoes (my greissimo pump size is a 36.5).
> 
> But to help you, we need to know what your other CL sizing is.



I dont own CL.


----------



## *MJ*

l.a_girl19 said:


> I need help with sizing for the Altdama 140mm. I a size 38 at the 120mm height and I am a size 37.5 for the 150mm. Should I get TTS (38) or should I go half a size down to a 37.5? Help?



My AD 140's are TTS and fit perfect. I have a slightly narrow foot. HTH!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*MJ* said:


> My AD 140's are TTS and fit perfect. I have a slightly narrow foot. HTH!


 
Thank you!!! I dunno what to do...Altadama watersnake or MBBs that I pre-ordered already...I am so confused lol I want both but in that case I would have to let my Ambertinas go...


----------



## *MJ*

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you!!! I dunno what to do...Altadama watersnake or MBBs that I pre-ordered already...I am so confused lol I want both but in that case I would have to let my Ambertinas go...



I know just what you mean!! It's so hard to decide when there are so many amazing pairs that you want so badly!! I honestly think that the Watersnake AD's are an amazing classic pair that will be in style always. And the MBB's...well they are certainly unique, and just flat out sexy and gorgeous!! If it were me, I'd let the Ambertinas go to get both of these amazing pairs. The Ambertinas are lovely, but the MBB and AD are more "must haves" IMO.

Good luck deciding!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*MJ* said:


> I know just what you mean!! It's so hard to decide when there are so many amazing pairs that you want so badly!! I honestly think that the Watersnake AD's are an amazing classic pair that will be in style always. And the MBB's...well they are certainly unique, and just flat out sexy and gorgeous!! If it were me, I'd let the Ambertinas go to get both of these amazing pairs. The Ambertinas are lovely, but the MBB and AD are more "must haves" IMO.
> 
> Good luck deciding!!


 
I agree 100%-I just bought the ADs YAY! Ill keep my pre-order for the MBBs cuz you never know money might turn up by April


----------



## *MJ*

l.a_girl19 said:


> I agree 100%-I just bought the ADs YAY! Ill keep my pre-order for the MBBs cuz you never know money might turn up by April



Congrats girl!!! I'm excited for you!!


----------



## karolinec1

Please, can anyone help?  I am lusting after this colour, but I don't know the name of the style, so I don't know how they fit.  (Net-a-porter calls them "patent peep-toe pumps", which is useless from a reference perspective, and not helpful when guessing sizing for online purchasing.)  They look very similar to the You Yous (except for slight curve to heel), and they're the same price as the patent You Yous I bought at saks, so that's where I'm leaning...

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81379#

Any opinions?  Does anyone have these?  If they're like the You Yous, I think I'm all set for sizing (half size up from my CL size)! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Karoline*-this style is called the Sexy. If you go on the CL online boutique you can get more info about them. They say that they fit true to size. Hope this helps!

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/sexy-100mm-14995.html#product-detailed-view


----------



## karolinec1

YOU ROCK!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^^ You are welcome!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*MJ* said:


> Congrats girl!!! I'm excited for you!!


 
Thank you!!! I will post pics of them as soon as I get them next week.


----------



## thithi

nvm


----------



## Lulette

I'm looking for any sizing advice for the Isa espadrilles. I have a wide foot and can fit an 8.5 or 9 (or a rare 9.5 for a very narrow & small fitting shoe) Thanks for the help!


----------



## indypup

karolinec1 said:


> Please, can anyone help?  I am lusting after this colour, but I don't know the name of the style, so I don't know how they fit.  (Net-a-porter calls them "patent peep-toe pumps", which is useless from a reference perspective, and not helpful when guessing sizing for online purchasing.)  They look very similar to the You Yous (except for slight curve to heel), and they're the same price as the patent You Yous I bought at saks, so that's where I'm leaning...
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81379#
> 
> Any opinions?  Does anyone have these?  If they're like the You Yous, I think I'm all set for sizing (half size up from my CL size)! Thanks in advance!!


Hi Karoline!  I tried the Sexy at Saks about a week ago.  I am normally a 37 in all newer CL, but I took a 37.5 in these (which is my old CL size).


----------



## l.a_girl19

Nude Pigalle 120... TTS or half a size down??


----------



## candyapples88

l.a_girl19 said:


> Nude Pigalle 120... TTS or half a size down??



Half size down from your US TTS. I got mine in my US TTS 39 and they were too big, so had to go down to 38.5. HTH!


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...89893?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item230e0564e5

size 38? will these fit or too big? i like a bit of room my bigtoe knuckle doesnt like rubbing.
normal US 7,5
louboutins 38's mostly


----------



## candyapples88

crystalhowlett said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...89893?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item230e0564e5
> 
> size 38? will these fit or too big? i like a bit of room my bigtoe knuckle doesnt like rubbing.
> normal US 7,5
> louboutins 38's mostly



Have you tried asking for insole measurements? That might help determine if they will be too long, short, etc.


----------



## crystalhowlett

i dont think too long, more concerned with the width of the toe area.


----------



## candyapples88

crystalhowlett said:


> i dont think too long, more concerned with the width of the toe area.



You can always ask for that measurement as well.


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...89893?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item230e0564e5
> 
> size 38? will these fit or too big? i like a bit of room my bigtoe knuckle doesnt like rubbing.
> normal US 7,5
> louboutins 38's mostly



These ended so I'm not sure if this is even relevant at this point, but the typical rule of thumb is to go up a half size in CL flats.


----------



## BarbieChanel

I've been searching everywhere to see if there's any info on the sizing of bridgets back. Can anybody help me???? Please!!


----------



## wooler

Pls ladies, this is my first time here.
I need measurents for the following 
Greissimo in sizes 41 or 41.5
And Banana 41 or 41.5
Thank you


----------



## l.a_girl19

BarbieChanel said:


> I've been searching everywhere to see if there's any info on the sizing of bridgets back. Can anybody help me???? Please!!


 
Did u find a pair of Bridgets Back?? You are sooooo lucky!! I am dying to get those!! If you don't mind me asking, where did you find them?


----------



## BarbieChanel

l.a_girl19 said:


> Did u find a pair of Bridgets Back?? You are sooooo lucky!! I am dying to get those!! If you don't mind me asking, where did you find them?



I found a pair on ebay. I'm debating whether or not to purchase it because I'm not sure how the sizing is like. I've searched all over the forums but can't find anything.


----------



## sabrunka

Hi everyone! I see on the first page that Bianca's run large... Now.. I don't own any CL's, but I found a pair of Bianca's on e-bay that I LOVE... They are a size 41 though, and in US sizing I am generally a 9.5-10.  Do you think these would be too large for me? Here is a link to the auction!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360342457185

Thanks guys


----------



## sakura

BarbieChanel said:


> I've been searching everywhere to see if there's any info on the sizing of bridgets back. Can anybody help me???? Please!!



Best sizing is your old VP size or even half a size up from that.


----------



## sakura

sabrunka said:


> Hi everyone! I see on the first page that Bianca's run large... Now.. I don't own any CL's, but I found a pair of Bianca's on e-bay that I LOVE... They are a size 41 though, and in US sizing I am generally a 9.5-10.  Do you think these would be too large for me? Here is a link to the auction!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360342457185
> 
> Thanks guys



They'll be too big.


----------



## sabrunka

Thanks Sakura.. Another question, I just found another pair on e-bay that is a size 39.. Do you think that would be more likely to fit my shoe size? It's a gorgeous peacock pair


----------



## l.a_girl19

BarbieChanel said:


> I found a pair on ebay. I'm debating whether or not to purchase it because I'm not sure how the sizing is like. I've searched all over the forums but can't find anything.


 
I would suggest contacting the seller and asking for the insole measurements OMG I would love a pair in black or silver. If the measurements match.. POUNCE lol


----------



## candyapples88

sabrunka said:


> Thanks Sakura.. Another question, I just found another pair on e-bay that is a size 39.. Do you think that would be more likely to fit my shoe size? It's a gorgeous peacock pair



If you're a US 9.5 = CL 39.5. It's recommended that you go down half a size for the Biancas, so you should fit a 39.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Sizing for Bridget 140mm? Half a size down?


----------



## sakura

l.a_girl19 said:


> sizing for bridget 140mm? Half a size down?



True to size - half size up.


----------



## l.a_girl19

sakura said:


> True to size - half size up.


 
Awww man:cry: I thought I caught a pair! Thanks *sakura*!


----------



## Star86doll

Anyone know how does lady peep slings runs? 1/2 up? Thanks!


----------



## Bleue

Would ostrich Bibi's fit the same as suede Bibi's?  My suede Bibi's are very snug (as I sized down an entire size) but also very comfortable and I would buy them again in suede in that size however I wouldn't want them any tighter to begin with in the ostrich.  How is the ostrich leather compared to the suede?  If the leather on the ostrich doesn't give as much which I would assume would it be better to size up a half size to be safe?


----------



## jenayb

Star86doll said:


> Anyone know how does lady peep slings runs? 1/2 up? Thanks!



For me, TTS. 



Bleue said:


> Would ostrich Bibi's fit the same as suede Bibi's?  My suede Bibi's are very snug (as I sized down an entire size) but also very comfortable and I would buy them again in suede in that size however I wouldn't want them any tighter to begin with in the ostrich.  How is the ostrich leather compared to the suede?  If the leather on the ostrich doesn't give as much which I would assume would it be better to size up a half size to be safe?



You should still take a half size down. Don't size up in this style.


----------



## Bleue

jenaywins said:


> For me, TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> You should still take a half size down. Don't size up in this style.




Thanks, Jenay, but to confirm I understand, you are suggesting I only go a half size down for ostrich as opposed to one whole size down as I did for suede?  Meaning I should go for 38 in ostrich (not 37.5) if my CL TTS is 38.5.  Right?


----------



## jenayb

Bleue said:


> Thanks, Jenay, but to confirm I understand, you are suggesting I only go a half size down for ostrich as opposed to one whole size down as I did for suede?  Meaning I should go for 38 in ostrich (not 37.5) if my CL TTS is 38.5.  Right?



You went down a whole size for the suede Bibi?  

For me personally, an entire size down in this style would have been far too small in either material - suede or ostrich. I would stick with whichever size you took for suede, to be honest.


----------



## Bleue

jenaywins said:


> You went down a whole size for the suede Bibi?
> 
> For me personally, an entire size down in this style would have been far too small in either material - suede or ostrich. I would stick with whichever size you took for suede, to be honest.



Yes, I did go down an entire size based on what the Saks SA recommended plus it was the only size close to what might fit me they had left in the UV.  I was just lucky they fit and I love that they don't slip at all.  But, honestly, I seem to wear 38 as much as 38.5 in CL so maybe that's why they worked.  So confusing!  :wondering


----------



## jenayb

Bleue said:


> Yes, I did go down an entire size based on what the Saks SA recommended plus it was the only size close to what might fit me they had left in the UV.  I was just lucky they fit and I love that they don't slip at all.  But, honestly, I seem to wear 38 as much as 38.5 in CL so maybe that's why they worked.  So confusing!  :wondering



Yeah, Louboutin has proven time and time again to run incredibly erratic... I have everything from 37.5 to 39.5. Go figure, right? 

Anyhow, I would remain constant with this style no matter the material. That's just me.


----------



## *MJ*

Star86doll said:


> Anyone know how does lady peep slings runs? 1/2 up? Thanks!



I took mine TTS...and they fit perfect. I could have sized up a half, but the slings eventually stretch, and I didn't want them falling off my feet after a few wears! HTH


----------



## Bleue

jenaywins said:


> Yeah, Louboutin has proven time and time again to run incredibly erratic... I have everything from 37.5 to 39.5. Go figure, right?
> 
> Anyhow, I would remain constant with this style no matter the material. That's just me.




Jenay, that is crazy - I also have shoes (even in my tiny collection to date) ranging from 37.5 to 39.5  - same as you.  Interesting. 

I appreciate all your help as usual!


----------



## FlipDiver

Bleue said:


> Jenay, that is crazy - I also have shoes (even in my tiny collection to date) ranging from 37.5 to 39.5  - same as you.  Interesting.
> 
> I appreciate all your help as usual!



I have CLs in sizes 35 to 37.5


----------



## jenayb

Bleue said:


> Jenay, that is crazy - I also have shoes (even in my tiny collection to date) ranging from 37.5 to 39.5  - same as you.  Interesting.
> 
> I appreciate all your help as usual!



It would appear that we are..... Size twins! 

You're welcome, good luck!


----------



## Bleue

jenaywins said:


> It would appear that we are..... Size twins!
> 
> You're welcome, good luck!




Yes, we are!  Good, then, when we might get tired of a pair of shoes we can just trade.  LOL.


----------



## iceyash

Help!! Sizing with lady peeps!! 
Hello everyone... I received my valentines day gift early and it is Patent Nude Lady Peeps!! (peep toe, but not sling backs) They're beautiful, however I think they might be a little small... bc they feel very tight by my toes.

I'm a true size 8... I wear a 38.5 in Very Prive's & in Bianca's 
However, I wear a 39 in some styles that run smaller such as Ronfifi Supra boots & Rolandos.

I live in NJ and these were an order from Barneys.com... & I am not sure if they just need to be stretched out or if this style runs a little smaller like the Rolandos.

If anyone has any information on sizing of the patent Lady Peeps I would GREATLY APPRECIATE IT!!!
Thanks in advance, Ashley


----------



## Star86doll

jenaywins said:


> For me, TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> You should still take a half size down. Don't size up in this style.


 


*MJ* said:


> I took mine TTS...and they fit perfect. I could have sized up a half, but the slings eventually stretch, and I didn't want them falling off my feet after a few wears! HTH


Thanks Lovely!  
I checked reviews on Saks about lady peep slings, everyone seem to go up a half? Hmm think I will take TTS better, however did it feel tight in toe box?


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Hi!! I'm desperately seeking the Christian Louboutin Greissimo Mule shoes (picture attached). I have gotten one answer on this before, but I would like more opinions. I'm a solid 37.5, and very narrow - my feet are not wide. I don't have any CL shoes, only Jimmy Choo, Gucci, Prada and Tods. I have tried the Bianca gray flannel in 38 (the 37.5 was a little tight).. Thanks!


----------



## jmcadon

I am thinking of getting a pair of patent Mater Claudes and am wondering if the patent rubs across the toes in front. Also, how much toe cleavage do these show. I really don't like it when you can see all of your toes and they look kinda smooshed and puffy, lol!


----------



## BarbieChanel

l.a_girl19 said:


> I would suggest contacting the seller and asking for the insole measurements OMG I would love a pair in black or silver. If the measurements match.. POUNCE lol



That's my last resort. I hope they fit!!! Thanks a bunch


----------



## *MJ*

Star86doll said:


> Thanks Lovely!
> I checked reviews on Saks about lady peep slings, everyone seem to go up a half? Hmm think I will take TTS better, however did it feel tight in toe box?



I didn't find the TTS LP Slings to be too tight in the toebox at all...Oh, and I have read some of the Saks reviews, and it seems like virtually every CL review regardless of the style says to size up!!  

Honestly, I just listen to the ladies here rather than Saks reviews...since the ladies here have never let me down!


----------



## *MJ*

iceyash said:


> Help!! Sizing with lady peeps!!
> Hello everyone... I received my valentines day gift early and it is Patent Nude Lady Peeps!! (peep toe, but not sling backs) They're beautiful, however I think they might be a little small... bc they feel very tight by my toes.
> 
> I'm a true size 8... I wear a 38.5 in Very Prive's & in Bianca's
> However, I wear a 39 in some styles that run smaller such as Ronfifi Supra boots & Rolandos.
> 
> I live in NJ and these were an order from Barneys.com... & I am not sure if they just need to be stretched out or if this style runs a little smaller like the Rolandos.
> 
> If anyone has any information on sizing of the patent Lady Peeps I would GREATLY APPRECIATE IT!!!
> Thanks in advance, Ashley



I took my Nude LP TTS. Patent will stretch a bit, and if the length is right, and they are not painfully tight, it sounds like they will be fine for you. You can always put them on with a pair of socks to stretch them out a bit.


----------



## NANI1972

My U.S. size is 6.5/7. Medium width feet.

Some of my CLs:

Watersnake AD 37
Suede Bibi 36
Leopard MBP 120 37
Yolanda spike 36.5

How does the sizing run on the Frutti Frutti? Would a 37.5 work for me?


----------



## marbella8

My U.S. size is 5, and a 35 is Italian shoes.

New Simples, Patent and Regular Leather- 35.

Simples, 70 mm patent- 35

Old Decoltissimo- 35.5

New Numero Prives- 35 or 35.5, with a little gap.

New VPs- 35.

What size would I be in the old VP sizing, in regular leather?
and in old VP sizing, in exotic leather?  Could I do a 35?


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> My U.S. size is 6.5/7. Medium width feet.
> 
> Some of my CLs:
> 
> Watersnake AD 37
> Suede Bibi 36
> Leopard MBP 120 37
> Yolanda spike 36.5
> 
> How does the sizing run on the Frutti Frutti? Would a 37.5 work for me?



*NANI*, most people took the Frutti Frutti a half size down. I took mine TTS... I think 37.5 will be too big for u.


----------



## NANI1972

^So if I normally wear 37 in CL I should get the Frutti in a 36.5? If so they must run big. 

A 37.5 wouldn't work with heel grips and foot petals?


----------



## sakura

NANI1972 said:


> My U.S. size is 6.5/7. Medium width feet.
> 
> Some of my CLs:
> 
> Watersnake AD 37
> Suede Bibi 36
> Leopard MBP 120 37
> Yolanda spike 36.5
> 
> How does the sizing run on the Frutti Frutti? Would a 37.5 work for me?



That will be too big.  You'll probably need a 36.5.


----------



## sakura

marbella8 said:


> My U.S. size is 5, and a 35 is Italian shoes.
> 
> New Simples, Patent and Regular Leather- 35.
> 
> Simples, 70 mm patent- 35
> 
> Old Decoltissimo- 35.5
> 
> New Numero Prives- 35 or 35.5, with a little gap.
> 
> New VPs- 35.
> 
> What size would I be in the old VP sizing, in regular leather?
> and in old VP sizing, in exotic leather?  Could I do a 35?



Best to go with 35.5 for the old VP sizing.


----------



## sakura

NANI1972 said:


> ^So if I normally wear 37 in CL I should get the Frutti in a 36.5? If so they must run big.
> 
> A 37.5 wouldn't work with heel grips and foot petals?



Going up a full size wouldn't work IMO.


----------



## marbella8

sakura said:


> Best to go with 35.5 for the old VP sizing.


Thanks Sakura!

Also, does anyone know if the Roccia/Watersnake VPs old VP sizing or new VP sizing?


----------



## nekonat

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: stuart Weisman-7.5-8, aldo-7.5
 Width of feet: average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are none 
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. 2011(or 2010?) Fifi in Satin and Lace

TIA!


----------



## elanin

Hi girls,


Can you please tell me whether patent You You's are true to size? I own a 39 in patent simples. Would a 39 in the You You be ok?

Many thanks!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Do the St. Pierre ostrich wedges fit true to size?


----------



## sakura

marbella8 said:


> Thanks Sakura!
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the Roccia/Watersnake VPs old VP sizing or new VP sizing?



Which roccia/watersnake VPs are you considering?


----------



## sakura

l.a_girl19 said:


> Do the St. Pierre ostrich wedges fit true to size?



TTS is possible but half size down fits best.


----------



## sakura

nekonat said:


> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: stuart Weisman-7.5-8, aldo-7.5
>  Width of feet: average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are none
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. 2011(or 2010?) Fifi in Satin and Lace
> 
> TIA!



Go with your US size so 37.5 is likely to fit best.


----------



## marbella8

sakura said:


> Which roccia/watersnake VPs are you considering?


 
Sakura- The black and white ones.  I don't know if they are watersnake or whipsnake, but I have seen the two terms used interchangeably on here.  I've wanted an exotic pair for a while, but they always come up in 1/2 size too big or too small.  TIA again!


----------



## marbella8

sakura said:


> Which roccia/watersnake VPs are you considering?


 
Sakura- The black and white ones.  I don't know if they are watersnake or whipsnake, but I have seen the two terms used interchangeably on here.  I've wanted an exotic pair for a while, but they always come up in 1/2 size too big or too small.  TIA again!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Please help me!!!

Hi!! I'm desperately seeking the Christian Louboutin Greissimo Mule shoes (picture attached). I have gotten one answer on this before, but I would like more opinions. I'm a solid 37.5, and very narrow - my feet are not wide. I don't have any CL shoes, only Jimmy Choo, Gucci, Prada and Tods. I have tried the Bianca gray flannel in 38 (the 37.5 was a little tight).. Thanks!


----------



## bby

mater claude (patent leather) runs true to size? i'm 40 EU


----------



## sakura

marbella8 said:


> Sakura- The black and white ones.  I don't know if they are watersnake or whipsnake, but I have seen the two terms used interchangeably on here.  I've wanted an exotic pair for a while, but they always come up in 1/2 size too big or too small.  TIA again!



There are a couple of white/black or grey/white versions, and as you said, they could be whipsnake, roccia watersnake, watersnake hardwick, etc.  Do you have a picture?


----------



## marbella8

Sakura, here you go.


----------



## **shoelover**

My foot measures 23.3 cms.
i'm normally between size 35.5 and 36..i have a slim foot but long middle toe.

I would like the LP python Batik the smallest size available would be 36..

Would 36 work or should i stick to my true size 35.5?

TIA


----------



## jamidee

I wear a 9US in nine west. 
I wear a 40 in VP and a 41 in Slingback Multi Glitter and a 40 in Ariella Talon Boots
I have a medium width foot...and big toes 
my foot measures 25 centimeters
What would I wear in pigalle?


What would be my TTS in CL? I was thinking 40?


----------



## candyapples88

jamidee said:


> I wear a 9US in nine west.
> I wear a 40 in VP and a 41 in Slingback Multi Glitter and a 40 in Ariella Talon Boots
> I have a medium width foot...and big toes
> my foot measures 25 centimeters
> What would I wear in pigalle?
> 
> 
> What would be my TTS in CL? I was thinking 40?



I wear a US 9 always and I got my pigalle 120s in a size 38.5. My foot measures exactly 10". HTH!


----------



## FlipDiver

Does the sizing for Bibis and Biancas run the same?  I wear a 35 in suede Bibis, would I be a 35 in Biancas too? (I'm usually 36 in most CL sizes, 35.5 in Ron Rons) TIA!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: US 10, 41 in Aldo, 10 @ ninewest, dolce vita 
 Width of feet: wide with long toes
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: I have a pair of NSimples in a size 41, Rose Suede VP's in 41, YoYo Zeppas in a 41.5 but are now 2 large and would have needed a ron ron in a 41.5
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. 2011(or 2010?) I'm interested in: Madame Butterfly pump 120 crepe satin

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## sakura

marbella8 said:


> Sakura, here you go.



Ahh...those would be whipsnake.  

They run really small.  Best fitting is half to a full size up from your current (i.e. new) VP size.


----------



## gymangel812

Can I fit a size 37 lace fifi?
-36 bianca
-36.5 mbb (have a 37 but they're a bit big)
-36.5 VP
-37 python declic
-36.5 MBP satin (a bit small)
-37 rolando zip


----------



## sakura

gymangel812 said:


> Can I fit a size 37 lace fifi?
> -36 bianca
> -36.5 mbb (have a 37 but they're a bit big)
> -36.5 VP
> -37 python declic
> -36.5 MBP satin (a bit small)
> -37 rolando zip



May be half a size big.


----------



## Blueberry12

A friend of mine only tried on Simples , her Simple size is 41.

Would Miss Tack Black leather court 
shoe on 85mm heel & 85 RON RON KID also work in 41?

Which would fit her better?

40,5 or 41,5 is not aviable , she´d choose one of the shoes in size 41.

TIA!


----------



## crystalhowlett

SAKURA,
LP -TTS or .5 up for me?
planning to purchase batik Lady Peeps from Horatio, and I want to be sure of the sizing. 37.5 and 38 available. 
I have 38's in fetich, NS,Boulima, yoyozep. 
US 7.5M


----------



## Spinachgirl

Hi, I'm interested in simple 100. Now I don't know which sizing information ist correct.
"Simple (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
Simple (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Simple sizing "
How can I see, if it is the old or the new one? Thanks!


----------



## jeshika

Spinachgirl said:


> Hi, I'm interested in simple 100. Now I don't know which sizing information ist correct.
> "Simple (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Simple (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Simple sizing "
> How can I see, if it is the old or the new one? Thanks!


Depends on when it was made. If you are purchasing from the boutique or a department store like Saks then it should be new sizing. If you are purchasing 2nd hand, there is a chance that it is old sizing depending on when the first owner purchased it. HTH!


----------



## Spinachgirl

jeshika said:


> Depends on when it was made. If you are purchasing from the boutique or a department store like Saks then it should be new sizing. If you are purchasing 2nd hand, there is a chance that it is old sizing depending on when the first owner purchased it. HTH!



Ok, thank you! They are from ebay, so I've asked the seller, if she knows it.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Lady Peep python -TTS or .5 up for me?

planning to purchase the Batik Lady Peeps from Horatio, and I want to be sure of the sizing. 37.5 and 38 available. 
I have 38's in fetich, NS,Boulima, yoyozep. 
US 7.5M[/QUOTE] I would rather have a tight fit to allow for stretch.

and also these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390287813370&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you Ladies


----------



## beachy10

Can anyone provide the insole measurement for their Mater Claudes and include the EU size? If you have a 41 or 42 that would be even more helpful.


----------



## mishybelle

Hi ladies,

Do you remember if there is a sizing difference between the new Maggie 140 vs 160? I took a 36.5-37 in the 140mm heel height, but was wondering if I should do the same for 160. 

BTW, I'm a 36.5 in new VP and HP, 36 in Greissimo, 36.5 in Lady Peep Sling.


----------



## SassySarah

mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Do you remember if there is a sizing difference between the new Maggie 140 vs 160? I took a 36.5-37 in the 140mm heel height, but was wondering if I should do the same for 160.
> 
> BTW, I'm a 36.5 in new VP and HP, 36 in Greissimo, 36.5 in Lady Peep Sling.



For me the 160 was bigger than the 140 about a half size.  The pitch of the heel is the difference in my opinion.


----------



## hazeltt

Do you know if the sizing for exotics is the same as for regular leathers? 

I'm thinking of getting the Bianca in watersnake nabuck and I have a pair in black patent in size 35.5. I should have stuck to a 35 but the 35.5 fits fine as well, so I'm not sure if I should go with size 35 in the exotic. Will it stretch just as much as the regular leather? Thanks!


----------



## marbella8

sakura said:


> Ahh...those would be whipsnake.
> 
> They run really small. Best fitting is half to a full size up from your current (i.e. new) VP size.


 
Oh my goodness, good thing I asked, I thought for sure a 35 would fit me.  I guess a 35.5 or 36. 

Btw- what is the difference between whipsnake and watersnake?  Thanks so much!

Mar


----------



## indypup

hazeltt said:


> Do you know if the sizing for exotics is the same as for regular leathers?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the Bianca in watersnake nabuck and I have a pair in black patent in size 35.5. I should have stuck to a 35 but the 35.5 fits fine as well, so I'm not sure if I should go with size 35 in the exotic. Will it stretch just as much as the regular leather? Thanks!



I have no experience with this type of exotic, but having had Bianca experience... I would probably get the 35.  I would assume that they'll have more give and will stretch more than patent.  If you feel like you should have done the 35 in your patents, get the 35 in the watersnake.   I'm sure others who already have this skin can give you more detailed answers!


----------



## sakura

marbella8 said:


> Oh my goodness, good thing I asked, I thought for sure a 35 would fit me.  I guess a 35.5 or 36.
> 
> Btw- what is the difference between whipsnake and watersnake?  Thanks so much!
> 
> Mar



They're just different types of snakes.  Sizing is different because the whipsnake VP was released in 2007/2008 when the shoes ran smaller.


----------



## wooler

Pls ladies.
I want sizing for Greissimo.
Size 41 or 41.5
Please


----------



## Panic!

Hi ladies, just a general question. I probably sound very dumb--when the list states: 

_Declic 120 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP for others
*Declic 140 1/2 size DOWN from Declic 120 size *

_If I'm SSR--and it says "size DOWN" does that mean the shoe runs a size small(in which case I would order 1/2 up) or I should order a half size down? TIA!


----------



## Panic!

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): *5.5 / 5 (Usually I can't find a 5, so I opt for 5.5, but my heel usually slips out when I walk randomly)*

 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): *average*

 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: *none at this point :*(

 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009: *Declic 140, new season*

*THANK YOU!!!!!!*


----------



## funinthesun80

hi dolls! i tried on a 39 in the pigalle plato 140 and although they fit tight in the front, i could almost fit my finger in the heel area!? am i a 38.5? thanks for your help! 

39 regular pigalle 120
39.5 altadama 140 and very prive 120
39 new declic 120
39.5 old declic 120


----------



## marbella8

sakura said:


> They're just different types of snakes. Sizing is different because the whipsnake VP was released in 2007/2008 when the shoes ran smaller.


 
Oh shoot, because all the New Simples I have are 35s, but I bought them I believe in 2008 and later. TIA!!!


----------



## jamidee

Do the No Prive and the Very Prive run different ? size wise.


----------



## JosiePosie

Hello ladies!  Would these fit me?

 US size (Aldo): 8
 Width of feet: average
 What CLs I already have: Gwenissima in size 37.5
 Style: Legionana Glitter Flats in size 38.5
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTH-Christian-L...98162?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f0741e332


----------



## aoqtpi

*Yoogi's Closet *
It says a US size 5.5 is a Euro size 6...
I thought a 5.5 was a 35.5? 

If I normally wear a CL 35.5 and these are TTS does this mean these shoes will be too big for me? TIA!


----------



## FlipDiver

aoqtpi said:


> *Yoogi's Closet *
> It says a US size 5.5 is a Euro size 6...
> I thought a 5.5 was a 35.5?
> 
> If I normally wear a CL 35.5 and these are TTS does this mean these shoes will be too big for me? TIA!



*aoqtpi* - Be very careful w/Yoogi's sizing.  They list CL sizes incorrectly b/c they insist that EU translates to half size down in US sizing.  If they say it's a 5.5, it's actually a EU 36.  

I bought a pair of Simples that they said were a 6, which should be 36 right?  Wrong!  They sent me a 36.5 which was too big.  I emailed them that I had to return them b/c they incorrectly listed the size.  They wrote back that a 36.5 is actually a US 6.  I wrote back, linking the CL website where they had the size guide, that 36.5 is actually a 6.5, and I would like to return it for my full purchase amount (otherwise they would debit shipping from the return).  They wrote back and apologized and credited me the amount, but I see that they're still holding strong to their incorrect size conversion.  So if you order from them, make sure you see pics of the box label and/or actual shoe with the stamped size.


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> *aoqtpi* - Be very careful w/Yoogi's sizing.  They list CL sizes incorrectly b/c they insist that EU translates to half size down in US sizing.  If they say it's a 5.5, it's actually a EU 36.
> 
> I bought a pair of Simples that they said were a 6, which should be 36 right?  Wrong!  They sent me a 36.5 which was too big.  I emailed them that I had to return them b/c they incorrectly listed the size.  They wrote back that a 36.5 is actually a US 6.  I wrote back, linking the CL website where they had the size guide, that 36.5 is actually a 6.5, and I would like to return it for my full purchase amount (otherwise they would debit shipping from the return).  They wrote back and apologized and credited me the amount, but I see that they're still holding strong to their incorrect size conversion.  So if you order from them, make sure you see pics of the box label and/or actual shoe with the stamped size.



Thanks for the advice *Flip*! I just zoomed in really close and it does appear that it says 36 on the sole; I guess I'm passing then! Thank you for saving me a potential headache


----------



## misslollirot

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....568914&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

would these fit me? they are espadrilles in size 36

My street shoe: size US 7, narrow feet
my louboutin size: yoyo zeppa and decollete 37.5, astraqueen 37, very prive 36, bianca 36

thanks!


----------



## ShanaG

When did VP sizing change?

I have marine glitter VPs in 38 that are too big (maybe 1/2 - full size). I'm not sure what year they are from, but I got them last year BNIB.

Would I fit '08 satin VPs?

ETA: I meant to ask: Would I fit SIZE 37 '08 satin VPs?

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## sakura

ShanaG said:


> When did VP sizing change?
> 
> I have marine glitter VPs in 38 that are too big (maybe 1/2 - full size). I'm not sure what year they are from, but I got them last year BNIB.
> 
> Would I fit '08 satin VPs?
> 
> ETA: I meant to ask: Would I fit SIZE 37 '08 satin VPs?
> 
> THANKS!!!!!



Sizing changed in FW '09, the season you got your marine glitter VPs.  The satin VPs will be too small for you.


----------



## ShanaG

sakura said:


> Sizing changed in FW '09, the season you got your marine glitter VPs.  The satin VPs will be too small for you.



Thanks! 
 A good price is not a deal when it won't fit.


----------



## mistyknightwin

I have a question about the sizing of the purple python VP's. I'm not sure when they were released but would any of you ladies know if they are the new or old VP sizing? 

Oh some additional info - they were available @ Barney's I believe...

Thanks so much!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

does anyone know how the rollerboy loafers run? tia


----------



## hazeltt

indypup said:


> I have no experience with this type of exotic, but having had Bianca experience... I would probably get the 35.  I would assume that they'll have more give and will stretch more than patent.  If you feel like you should have done the 35 in your patents, get the 35 in the watersnake.   I'm sure others who already have this skin can give you more detailed answers!



Thanks! I think I'll stick to the 35 just in case.

Btw, luisaviaroma has black kid VPs if you're interested. =)


----------



## shiba

shiba said:


> I have a chance at a pair of C'est Moi booties in 40 but have a nagging feeling they will be too small- but I am trying to convince myself otherwise. Seller says length is 9.75 and fits tight on a 10" foot.
> 
> My foot measurement 10"
> US size 9 but there is usually a bit of room (in Nine West, but find Maddens run short on me) most of my insoles measure 10" against the inside curve of the insole
> Average width, slight bunion, long toes
> I think my true Loubie size is 39.5
> Have patent Miss Boxe in 40, room in toe, width good. Bit of heel slippage unless feet are swollen
> 
> Is there any hope?


 


shiba said:


> I asked for the insole, against the inside middle of the curve of the shoe but I think she had trouble getting her hand inside to get to the tip of the toe. From what I have read this style does run small, does that make a difference?
> 
> eta: def. a size 40, 120 heel and in suede if that makes a difference.
> 
> eta again: My Miss Boxe in 40 are 10 1/8


 


jenaywins said:


> If the style runs small, then yes the insole measurement may vary, but I can't imagine if varying that greatly. I might pass on this just to be safe.


 


shiba said:


> Yah, I think with the larger sizes there is more variance on sizing with this style. *sigh* If someone who has C'est Moi in a larger size could add their .02, I appreciate it. The offer is available until tomorrow.


 
Just wanted to update because I took the chance and bought them. I measure the insole as 10" but the toe box is pointy so fits short. My true size would be 40.5 (full size up from my loubie size, 1.5 up from US) which would leave room for a thicker insole. I have long toes so the big toe is fine but the little toes are a teeny bit squished along the side. A little stretching and a foot petal and I think it will be ok.


----------



## jenayb

shiba said:


> Just wanted to update because I took the chance and bought them. I measure the insole as 10" but the toe box is pointy so fits short. My true size would be 40.5 (full size up from my loubie size, 1.5 up from US) which would leave room for a thicker insole. I have long toes so the big toe is fine but the little toes are a teeny bit squished along the side. A little stretching and a foot petal and I think it will be ok.



Well, I'm glad to hear that these should work out for you! :okay:


----------



## shiba

^thanks! Not ideal but the fuschia colour is TDF!


----------



## jenayb

^ Eh, we've all had to make sizes work...


----------



## FlipDiver

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks for the advice *Flip*! I just zoomed in really close and it does appear that it says 36 on the sole; I guess I'm passing then! Thank you for saving me a potential headache


 
You're welcome! I think Yoogi's is great overall.  I've sold some LV stuff to them before b/c their direct purchase quotes are the best of other consignment shops.  And their customer service is friendly and responsive, even when I had to return the shoes b/c of the incorrect size listed. I just disagree with how they convert their EU size to US.  But I'd still recommend them.  Just be careful with their sizing.


----------



## AlphieGrey

Hi all,

I'm searching for a pair of Bow T Dorcets, and just wanted to check what size I should be looking for. I have 41.5 in Decolletes, and have recently tried the 85 Simples & RonRons and a 41 fits like a glove. Does that make me a 41 in the Bow T's?

Thanks,
Alphie


----------



## candyapples88

Hey guys...I just wanted clarification on the Bibi. This is half down from US TTS and NOT CL TTS correct? Meaning, if I'm a 39 US TTS, I would need a 38.5? TIA!


----------



## sakura

AlphieGrey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm searching for a pair of Bow T Dorcets, and just wanted to check what size I should be looking for. I have 41.5 in Decolletes, and have recently tried the 85 Simples & RonRons and a 41 fits like a glove. Does that make me a 41 in the Bow T's?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alphie



Go with your US size.


----------



## ceseeber

mistyknightwin said:


> I have a question about the sizing of the purple python VP's. I'm not sure when they were released but would any of you ladies know if they are the new or old VP sizing?
> 
> Oh some additional info - they were available @ Barney's I believe...
> 
> Thanks so much!


 

I believe these are the old VP sizing & absolutely gorgeous. *Asha* has a pair early on in her collection thread, I think.


----------



## nekonat

Hi there, 
I have a question about watersnake sizing in the pigalle 85.  TTS/size up?
Thank you!


----------



## jenayb

nekonat said:


> Hi there,
> I have a question about watersnake sizing in the pigalle 85.  TTS/size up?
> Thank you!



Nope. TTS to half/full size down.


----------



## singsongjones

wooler said:


> Pls ladies.
> I want sizing for Greissimo.
> Size 41 or 41.5
> Please


 
Hi *Wooler*! My experience with the Greissimo is that you would need to go a 1/2 size DOWN from your CL size. HTH


----------



## AlphieGrey

sakura said:


> Go with your US size.


 
Just want to clarify what you mean by this? (I'm in Aus, not US)
Do I go with the 41?


----------



## nekonat

jenaywins said:


> Nope. TTS to half/full size down.


ty!!


----------



## ROXANE2007

Hi there,

I've a little question about *watersnake  AD*. 
Could you help me. I've new VP 36,5, declic and new declic 36,5, Lady claude watersnake 37.
I think that watersnake don't stretch very much, but I'don't know if it size smaller.
What do you think?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## LVOEnyc

Hi all! I've posted before in the correct format but don't believe I ever got a response. I'm looking for sizing on the Teresa. I know not many have this shoe as most prefer the higher heel here, but just to let you know I'm an 8 (38) TTS but do 38.5 in Simple Pumps (closed-toe)... so generally speaking so I can size for this shoe, do you ladies do TTS in open toe pumps (You You, etc)?

TIA!


----------



## DivaCrat09

*US Size:* 8.5 -9
*Width of feet:* Average
What CLs you already have : Simple 70 (old sizing) - 39 and Walis/ Mary Jane - 8.5 (shoe fits strap a little snug)

Im interested in the Tinazata sizing last season. What size will I be able to fit? 38, 38.5, 39+? TIA


----------



## katran26

hi ladies! my search won't seem to work today, so I'll post here:

I wear a 38.5 (VPs) to 39 (New Simple, any other platform styles) and want to buy the Greissimo, but the sale ones I found are 39. Will they be too big?


----------



## katran26

^ I checked out the official Louboutin site and apparently a 39 would be too big. Answered my own question.


----------



## Faraasha

I know this has been asked a million time but i wanted to be sure..

Nothing is for sure but I MAY BE planning on buying an exotic skin pigalle 120... Now the sizes available are 40 and 39... I would have liked 39.5 as I have 2 pigalles styles that are 40 and I fear they will become quite lose on me as they are already a little loose... But alas 39.5 is not available... 

So should I go for the 39 or the 40 and find some sort of padding... Bearing in mind that this is an exotic skin that I've read on here stretches quite a bit...


----------



## savvysgirl

Lovelies, can anyone help with the Miss Clichy 140 in suede please? I've got my name down for TTS (40) but i'm wondering if i should go down by 0.5 because of the stretch in suede? TIA


----------



## mistyknightwin

unoma said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Please i need any advice on what size to buy in Bianca.
> I own a Simple pump i size 42 and i recently bought a Very Prive in size 42 but because my foot is wide, it didn't look good and it felt too loose. And i had to return it.
> Now, i want to buy the Bianca.I heard it comes up small, big or TTS.
> That is abit confusing for me.
> I would appreciate if any lady with a wide foot or wears large sizes in CL could advice me on what to do.
> I live in Germany and there is no CL store that have large sizes so i can try them on to see what fits.
> After so many calls, a store in UK has a size 41.5 and i saw a size 42 on eBay. But since i cant try them on, i do not know which one to buy cos i wont be able to return them.
> I measurement of my foot with no sock on is
> My foot is 26/26.5 (length)
> and widest is is 11.
> Please ladies what do you think?
> Any advice would be helpful.


 Hey Lady,

I don't know if you've already purchased the Bianca's but while in NYC this weekend I was able to try on the Bianca and suprisingly I'm the total opposite of many of the ladies here. I'm a US 10 and I was able to fit the Bianca in a size 42 comfortably. The SA said that the 42's insole measures 10.7 - He measured my feet and they are 10.5. I think even if they stretch I can put foot petals in the back to keep them snug....HTH


----------



## mistyknightwin

ceseeber said:


> I believe these are the old VP sizing & absolutely gorgeous. *Asha* has a pair early on in her collection thread, I think.


Thanks Lady! I'm hoping one day they pop up in my size.


----------



## jenayb

Faraasha said:


> I know this has been asked a million time but i wanted to be sure..
> 
> Nothing is for sure but I MAY BE planning on buying an exotic skin pigalle 120... Now the sizes available are 40 and 39... I would have liked 39.5 as I have 2 pigalles styles that are 40 and I fear they will become quite lose on me as they are already a little loose... But alas 39.5 is not available...
> 
> So should I go for the 39 or the 40 and find some sort of padding... Bearing in mind that this is an exotic skin that I've read on here stretches quite a bit...



Definitely go with the 39. It will be snug at first, but it will stretch out.


----------



## Vixxen

Hey Girls, I am in the process of purchasing the Madame Butterly in the peacock satin 120mm heel and usually wear a 6.5 in VPs and Declics but I have been reading to size down in the MB 120mm satin. What do you recommend?

Stick with 6.5 or go 6.0?


----------



## jenayb

^^ In the 120, I'd go TTS so 6.5.


----------



## jeshika

Vixxen said:


> Hey Girls, I am in the process of purchasing the Madame Butterly in the peacock satin 120mm heel and usually wear a 6.5 in VPs and Declics but I have been reading to size down in the MB 120mm satin. What do you recommend?
> 
> Stick with 6.5 or go 6.0?



Don't go down. I went TTS on mine and they were almost too small. 36.5 will be better.


----------



## unoma

Pls how about MMP 150.
Is it true to size?
I am a between 41.5 and 42 in Cl.
My lady Peep 42.
And New simple 41.5.
Do i take 42?????


----------



## Cityfashionista

Does anyone know how the Misfit runs. I'm normally a 40.5 Do you think I can get away with a 39.5? :cry:


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> Does anyone know how the Misfit runs. I'm normally a 40.5 Do you think I can get away with a 39.5? :cry:


 
I responded in the other thread, but this style does run TTS - a half size small.


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> I responded in the other thread, but this style does run TTS - a half size small.



Thanks hun!    :cry:

I'm gonna go barefoot in protest of my big ole dumb feet!


----------



## photoshopgrl

Okay I nabbed the last ones on BG of these and now I'm worried they'll be too big. I normally wear a 7.5 in boots. These are Miss Tack Tall Calfskin Boots. The size I got was a 8.5. Do you think they'll fit? I'll probably put a gel insole in them so that will help I think.


----------



## Cest Si Bon

Hi everyone, I'm new to the CL forum, as my bf is funding my first pair of CL's as a VDay present. I definitely want to buy a pump, and am thinking most seriously about the Pigalle. 

Problem is, my left foot is a 9.5 and my right is a 10, and though the site advises you to size down, I'm worried because my feet are a bit wide, and I have trouble fitting them into snug Prada and Alexander Wang boots without the help of a cobbler. I usually wear a size 10 in boots and flats, and 9.5 in sandals and pumps. The problem is, I've never tried on CL's because they just always look intimidatingly narrow. I would say that my feet are 3 1/2 - 4 inches at their widest. Any suggestions as to what I should do? I'm thinking about ordering a 10 (40). TIA!!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

Hey Ladies !!!

Does the NUDE Pigalle 120 run even larger than the regular black Pigalle 120????


 Im so close to getting a pair...!


----------



## candyapples88

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> Hey Ladies !!!
> 
> Does the NUDE Pigalle 120 run even larger than the regular black Pigalle 120????
> 
> 
> Im so close to getting a pair...!



It shouldn't. I have the nude & the black lucifers and they fit the same.


----------



## CasinoRoyal

Hi Ladies,

I hope all is well. Can someone shed some light in regards to how the Bibi pumps fit? I usually wear a size 10 however since the heel is chunky and high, I wasn't sure if I should go a size up or down. I'm really close to getting a pair, specifically the nude leather ones. 

Thanks!


----------



## *MJ*

I find the Bibis run a half size large. I am a 39 in VP, and 38.5 in Bibi.


----------



## CasinoRoyal

Thanks, MJ for the feedback. I don't want to purchase the shoes and they flip/flop all over the place.


----------



## *MJ*

Very welcome Casino!! The Bibi is such a gorgeous style!!


----------



## ona2004

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if I could get some help with sizing since I'm a newbie to CLs and live in a state with no CL boutiques and am over two hours away from the nearest Neiman Marcus or Saks 

My US size: usually 7 (Steve Madden, Dolce Vita, Charles David), 38 in Aldo pumps
Width of feet: average with longish toes
CLs have/tried on: Pigalle Plato 120 - 37.5, Maudissima - 38

I was wondering about the Rolando Patent 120 from the Spring/Summer 2011 season.  

Thanks in advance for your help!! I figure you ladies are far better experts than the SA I talked to who doesn't even own a pair of Louboutins!


----------



## jenayb

ona2004 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if I could get some help with sizing since I'm a newbie to CLs and live in a state with no CL boutiques and am over two hours away from the nearest Neiman Marcus or Saks
> 
> My US size: usually 7 (Steve Madden, Dolce Vita, Charles David), 38 in Aldo pumps
> Width of feet: average with longish toes
> CLs have/tried on: Pigalle Plato 120 - 37.5, Maudissima - 38
> 
> I was wondering about the Rolando Patent 120 from the Spring/Summer 2011 season.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!! I figure you ladies are far better experts than the SA I talked to who doesn't even own a pair of Louboutins!



You should size up a half size from your TTS in the Rolando.


----------



## jenayb

Cest Si Bon said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the CL forum, as my bf is funding my first pair of CL's as a VDay present. I definitely want to buy a pump, and am thinking most seriously about the Pigalle.
> 
> Problem is, my left foot is a 9.5 and my right is a 10, and though the site advises you to size down, I'm worried because my feet are a bit wide, and I have trouble fitting them into snug Prada and Alexander Wang boots without the help of a cobbler. I usually wear a size 10 in boots and flats, and 9.5 in sandals and pumps. The problem is, I've never tried on CL's because they just always look intimidatingly narrow. I would say that my feet are 3 1/2 - 4 inches at their widest. Any suggestions as to what I should do? I'm thinking about ordering a 10 (40). TIA!!



Oh dear. This is definitely a unique situation... You really need to try on a pair before purchasing. 



ShoesOnMyMind said:


> Hey Ladies !!!
> 
> Does the NUDE Pigalle 120 run even larger than the regular black Pigalle 120????
> 
> 
> Im so close to getting a pair...!



Nope. Colour will have no affect on sizing whatsoever.


----------



## jenayb

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay I nabbed the last ones on BG of these and now I'm worried they'll be too big. I normally wear a 7.5 in boots. These are Miss Tack Tall Calfskin Boots. The size I got was a 8.5. Do you think they'll fit? I'll probably put a gel insole in them so that will help I think.



They're going to be too big and I'm not even sure that an insole will fix this for you seeing as you wear a full size down in all other boots........... 

Good luck, I hope they end up working out.


----------



## ona2004

jenaywins said:


> You should size up a half size from your TTS in the Rolando.


 
Thanks jenaywins! Just for clarification...are you refering to my TTS as 7, 7.5, or 8?


----------



## photoshopgrl

jenaywins said:


> They're going to be too big and I'm not even sure that an insole will fix this for you seeing as you wear a full size down in all other boots...........
> 
> Good luck, I hope they end up working out.


Crap! That's what I was afraid of. They just popped up with that one size left and the deal was too good to pass. They shipped so we'll see soon enough!! Thanks!


----------



## jeNYC

Ladies, Im confused, Im a US size 8 and Im ordering from JJR, they told me I would be a T39 (in France) but Im looking at different shoe size charts and they are giving me conflicting, so is US 8 equivalent to T39 (France)?  Thanks.


----------



## katran26

hi ladies - quick question, I found a pair of Simples (from this year) online in both 38 and 38.5

my normal CL size ranges from 38-39, in the New Simples I'm a 39 (but they're a bit loose) in other styles without a platform I'm a 38.

Should I get the 38 or 38.5?


----------



## katran26

^ anyone?


----------



## jamidee

I want to buy a pair of Decolletes on ebay. I wear a 40 in VP and a 9U.S.  My foot measures 25centimeters. It says TTS or up a size.. so I'd need a 40.5-41?


----------



## jeNYC

jamidee said:


> I want to buy a pair of Decolletes on ebay. I wear a 40 in VP and a 9U.S. My foot measures 25centimeters. It says TTS or up a size.. so I'd need a 40.5-41?


 
Decolletes are usually .5 size up from ur TTS


----------



## jenayb

photoshopgrl said:


> Crap! That's what I was afraid of. They just popped up with that one size left and the deal was too good to pass. They shipped so we'll see soon enough!! Thanks!



Good luck, I hope they work out. Remember! No deal is ever really a *deal* if the shoe doesn't fit.  



ona2004 said:


> Thanks jenaywins! Just for clarification...are you refering to my TTS as 7, 7.5, or 8?



Your CL TTS.


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...48086&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3086wt_1141
^Pigalle 37.5
clinchy 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...868486&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_644wt_1141

Do you guys think these will fit me or too big/small?
I wear a 7.5
CL's-38 feticha,NS,boulima, 37.5-echo sling like LP,bianca, 38.5- RonRon(old I think)
Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## jeshika

crystalhowlett said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...48086&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3086wt_1141
> ^Pigalle 37.5
> clinchy 37
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...868486&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_644wt_1141
> 
> Do you guys think these will fit me or too big/small?
> I wear a 7.5
> CL's-38 feticha,NS,boulima, 37.5-echo sling like LP,bianca, 38.5- RonRon(old I think)
> Thanks for your help!!!



The clichy will be too small. I can't really tell but are those 120mm or 100mm Pigalles?


----------



## crystalhowlett

100mm pigalle maybe 85mm but they look less intimidating than 120mm!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...68661&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_8098wt_1202

pigalle flat, figured this maybe a narrow flat and i should go with a bigger size and maybe add an insole. love them!!


----------



## FlipDiver

^I went half size up in my pigalle glitter flats and they fit great!


----------



## SassySarah

crystalhowlett said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...68661&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_8098wt_1202
> 
> pigalle flat, figured this maybe a narrow flat and i should go with a bigger size and maybe add an insole. love them!!



I think it depends on your foot but I have never tried the glitter.  For me the Pigalle flat runs big and I have major heel slippage in my CL TTS so I need at least half size down.  Maybe it depends on whether you have longer toes or not.


----------



## crystalhowlett

I have short little piggys SS and FD, probably should pass, wait to try on someday. Really April Im visiting a friend maybe Ill hunt a pair down and have held before my trip


----------



## chacci1

Hi Ladies...I need your help!  I want to buy the Boulima's on the CL website.  I am a true 37.5 in US size and normally wear a size 38 in Louboutin sizing.  Will a size 37 fit me in these?  They only have 37 and 38 left.  The SA's are telling me that the 37 will fit!  Does anyone have experience with these?  Thanks so much!


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...68661&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_8098wt_1202
> 
> pigalle flat, figured this maybe a narrow flat and i should go with a bigger size and maybe add an insole. love them!!


 
You should definitely size up a half size in the Pigalle flat.


----------



## jeshika

crystalhowlett said:


> 100mm pigalle maybe 85mm but they look less intimidating than 120mm!!



the pigalle will be too small too, i think. sorry.


----------



## CasinoRoyal

Hi Ladies,

So in your honest opinion, how do the Declotte Christian Louboutins fit? I wear a size 10 in most shoes, however since it's a higher heel and I don't want my feet to flop around, I'm thinking a size 40 should be OK. I was told that the 40 fits like a 9 or 9.5 but I wanted to get someone else's opinion.  

Thoughts?


----------



## jeshika

CasinoRoyal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So in your honest opinion, how do the Declotte Christian Louboutins fit? I wear a size 10 in most shoes, however since it's a higher heel and I don't want my feet to flop around, I'm thinking a size 40 should be OK. I was told that the 40 fits like a 9 or 9.5 but I wanted to get someone else's opinion.
> 
> Thoughts?



Decolletes run REALLY small. The toebox is VERY unforgiving. I would go at least a half size up.


----------



## Dessye

How do the Clichy 120 fit? Thanks!

ETA: I see the sizing on the first page but I'm looking at a size 37 while I'm TTS 37.  According to the info there, it should work.  I just want to make sure before I pull the trigger!


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Hi Ladies...I need your help! I want to buy the Boulima's on the CL website. I am a true 37.5 in US size and normally wear a size 38 in Louboutin sizing. Will a size 37 fit me in these? They only have 37 and 38 left. The SA's are telling me that the 37 will fit! Does anyone have experience with these? Thanks so much!


 
I ended up going down a half-size from 37 to 36.5.  For foot length I could have easily gone down to 36 but then the sides of my feet would hang out of the vamp on both sides. HTH.


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> How do the Clichy 120 fit? Thanks!
> 
> ETA: I see the sizing on the first page but I'm looking at a size 37 while I'm TTS 37.  According to the info there, it should work.  I just want to make sure before I pull the trigger!



i have never tried the Clichy 120mm but i hope they work for you. they are so HOT! good luck!


----------



## candyapples88

Dessye posted a great deal on Fetichas. They are a 39.5 and my US TTS is 39. Anyone know if these will work out?


----------



## crystalhowlett

jenaywins said:


> You should definitely size up a half size in the Pigalle flat.


 
Jenay- So then the 38 will work?  
Think I could wait and find a pair on sale in april?
 I'd love a pair but the price is killing me. I love the red the spikes the flat


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0452324&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_922

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...190020&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0526357&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_661wt_907

how about these? 38 ok? thanks girls!!


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> Jenay- So then the 38 will work?
> Think I could wait and find a pair on sale in april?
> I'd love a pair but the price is killing me. I love the red the spikes the flat



Idk becaus you didn't say what size you typically wear. A 38 in the Pigalle flat would be most appropriate for a true 37.5.


----------



## sakura

Dessye said:


> How do the Clichy 120 fit? Thanks!
> 
> ETA: I see the sizing on the first page but I'm looking at a size 37 while I'm TTS 37.  According to the info there, it should work.  I just want to make sure before I pull the trigger!



It fits the same as the Pigalle 120.


----------



## DiscoDiva

Hi,
I would appreciate some sizing help with the Papilipi. I usually wear a 7 in most brands.

If anyone has insole meaurements that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Beaniebeans

candyapples88 said:


> Dessye posted a great deal on Fetichas. They are a 39.5 and my US TTS is 39. Anyone know if these will work out?



These could work. The pitch is interesting, so if a little big )long) a pad will help.
I have one some TTS, and others 1/2 sz up, and they both work on me.


----------



## fumi

Could someone please help me decide whether to go half size down or an entire size down in the Greissimo 140?

My normal high heel size is US 6/EU 36. My feet are narrow-slightly average.
TIA!


----------



## candyapples88

fumi said:


> Could someone please help me decide whether to go half size down or an entire size down in the Greissimo 140?
> 
> My normal high heel size is US 6/EU 36. My feet are narrow-slightly average.
> TIA!



I think it depends on the fabric. I know if it's suede it tends to stretch a lot and CL site recommends sizing down .5 from US TTS. However, the other fabrics show as being US TTS. HTH!


----------



## candyapples88

Beaniebeans said:


> These could work. The pitch is interesting, so if a little big )long) a pad will help.
> I have one some TTS, and others 1/2 sz up, and they both work on me.



Thank you!


----------



## SassySarah

fumi said:


> Could someone please help me decide whether to go half size down or an entire size down in the Greissimo 140?
> 
> My normal high heel size is US 6/EU 36. My feet are narrow-slightly average.
> TIA!



For me I went a half size down in suede and it's a perfect fit.  I think if it's fabric some go TTS.


----------



## MadameElle

fumi said:


> Could someone please help me decide whether to go half size down or an entire size down in the Greissimo 140?
> 
> My normal high heel size is US 6/EU 36. My feet are narrow-slightly average.
> TIA!



I am a size US 6, average width.  My greissimo multi damas is a 35.5.


----------



## fumi

Thank you candyapples88, SassySarah, MadameElle! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Stacy31

crystalhowlett said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0452324&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_922
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...190020&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0526357&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_661wt_907
> 
> how about these? 38 ok? thanks girls!!


 

Hi! I am not sure what your TTS is, but my CL TTS is a 38-38.5. I tried the flannel booties on at Neiman Marcus in a 38 and it was way too small--I also have a narrow foot. I actually would've needed a 39 in this shoe, since it doesn't come in half sizes. If you are a TTS 37, then the 38 would probably be perfect!


----------



## jamidee

I just bidded on a size 39 declic and now I'm freaking out!! I wear a 9us. I have wider feet but not too wide, larger toes... and I wear a 40 is VP and it's snug... definitely couldn't wear a 39 like the first page of this suggests... do you think a 39 declic fitting me is me... in dreamland?


I also measured my foot and it's 10inches. shucks:


----------



## carolinas

I am thinking about bidding on a pair of CL Astraqueens. I am a size 38 in Declic, but usually a size 37. Do you think it is possible for me to wear size 39 in Astraqueen?


----------



## jeshika

jamidee said:


> I just bidded on a size 39 declic and now I'm freaking out!! I wear a 9us. I have wider feet but not too wide, larger toes... and I wear a 40 is VP and it's snug... definitely couldn't wear a 39 like the first page of this suggests... do you think a 39 declic fitting me is me... in dreamland?
> 
> 
> I also measured my foot and it's 10inches. shucks:



I think it will be too small. Is it a Declic 120 or 140? I wear the same size in Declic 120mm and VP. Even if it is a Declic 140mm, you would need at least a size 39.5. Can you withdraw the bid?


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> I ended up going down a half-size from 37 to 36.5.  For foot length I could have easily gone down to 36 but then the sides of my feet would hang out of the vamp on both sides. HTH.



Thank you Dessye!  I guess I will have to pass on the Boulima's.  I purchased the Change of Guard instead!


----------



## r6girl2005

Well I'm looking at purchasing a pair of Simple 85 (open to 100 as well) and unfortunately the only place that sells CL near me is a Neiman Marcus and they don't carry the Simple in the store. So I'm forced to buy online.

- I wear a 6 in most dress shoes (Nine West, Steve Madden and Jessica Simpson). For running or casual shoes I wear a 6.5.
- I have very narrow feet 
- I have tried on and fit into a 36.5 Prorata and a 37 in the Decolletes. In both pairs I had heel slip that probably could be fixed insoles
- Simple 85

So my question is, can I wear a 36? Or am I best fitting into a 36.5?

TIA!


----------



## sakura

r6girl2005 said:


> Well I'm looking at purchasing a pair of Simple 85 (open to 100 as well) and unfortunately the only place that sells CL near me is a Neiman Marcus and they don't carry the Simple in the store. So I'm forced to buy online.
> 
> - I wear a 6 in most dress shoes (Nine West, Steve Madden and Jessica Simpson). For running or casual shoes I wear a 6.5.
> - I have very narrow feet
> - I have tried on and fit into a 36.5 Prorata and a 37 in the Decolletes. In both pairs I had heel slip that probably could be fixed insoles
> - Simple 85
> 
> So my question is, can I wear a 36? Or am I best fitting into a 36.5?
> 
> TIA!



Sounds like you would be a 36.


----------



## candyapples88

Does anyone have any experience with the Duvette? First page says it's the same as Pigalle sizing but was wondering if this is accurate.


----------



## Koca

*I'm so confused about the OPEN LIPS snakeskin size on NAP I got them a full size up like recommended 

and NOW I'm afraid they'll stretch alot and I'll need to pad like hell

BTW I'm a TTS 38 in CL's 

SOMEone help me *


----------



## r6girl2005

sakura said:


> Sounds like you would be a 36.


 
Thank you!


----------



## bagloverss

If I wear 38.5 in Simples and Pigalles.  What size would I need in Very Prive leather?


----------



## sakura

bagloverss said:


> If I wear 38.5 in Simples and Pigalles.  What size would I need in Very Prive leather?



If your Pigalle sizing is with the Pigalle 100, your VP size should also be a 38.5.


----------



## crystalhowlett

chacci1 said:


> Hi Ladies...I need your help!  I want to buy the Boulima's on the CL website.  I am a true 37.5 in US size and normally wear a size 38 in Louboutin sizing.  Will a size 37 fit me in these?  They only have 37 and 38 left.  The SA's are telling me that the 37 will fit!  Does anyone have experience with these?  Thanks so much!



Im a 37.5 and took a 38 in the Boulimas. Just for future REf see you got TCOTG.


----------



## jamidee

how do the fifi's run? I don't see them listed on the front page...?


----------



## DiscoDiva

Hello,

How do the Sexy Sling's (glitter) run? I saw someone say the run very small, then I read elsewhere that they run TTS. I am so confused.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Hi, So since SAks online has the daff in black n silver ws I will preorder a pair. Now for size. see some took TTS cl size, Jen went to a 37.5. tad confused.
My US size 37.5 
Cl's 38 in boulima,NS,Feticha
37.5 in echo (sling) MBB
38.5 in RonRon old. 
Want to say I should take 37.5, since most spring/summer 2011 are running very TTS. havent checked the CL site as far as their recommendation. 
So thats it. Thanks for the help.
And then as far as wedges go what size should I go for in them and there is a pair of astroqueen booties 39 link : http://www.bonanza.com/booths/pinkpuggy/items/NIB___Christian_Louboutin_Astraqueen_39
link to wedges: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400190452324&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you for whtever advise you can give me.


----------



## vlchung

TIA for your help!

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - mostly size 6
 Width of feet - average
 What CLs you already have - not sure what they are called, but they are the espadrilles with the black lacing starting from the toe area (Megan Fox owns a pair, if that helps...) in a 36
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. - Maggie 160 BG6E version (all beige pump)


----------



## jeshika

jamidee said:


> how do the fifi's run? I don't see them listed on the front page...?



They are a pretty new style, which is why it isn't ont he front page. I would say TTS.


----------



## jeshika

DiscoDiva said:


> Hello,
> 
> How do the Sexy Sling's (glitter) run? I saw someone say the run very small, then I read elsewhere that they run TTS. I am so confused.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.



The Sexy (not slingback version) was TTS, almost loose, for me so I would imagine the sling would be similar. I don't think they run small.


----------



## shy-da

I wear a size 38 Pigalle, what about the Pigalili? Does it run TTS or shall I get half size down? Thanks


----------



## DiscoDiva

jeshika said:


> The Sexy (not slingback version) was TTS, almost loose, for me so I would imagine the sling would be similar. I don't think they run small.


 

Thanks for the info.

It was another member who said that hers ran very small. I read elsewhere that they are TTS. 

I really want a pair, but will go crazy if I get the wrong size. I know that they are hard to find, so I probably wouldn't be able to exchange them for another pair.


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

if i wear a 37 in simple 85's could i fit a 37.5 in bianca slingbacks? thanks in advance.


----------



## jeshika

DiscoDiva said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> It was another member who said that hers ran very small. I read elsewhere that they are TTS.
> 
> I really want a pair, but will go crazy if I get the wrong size. I know that they are hard to find, so I probably wouldn't be able to exchange them for another pair.



what size do you usually wear? 

which colorway are you looking for? the nude glitter version is readily available at Nordstrom.


----------



## DiscoDiva

DiscoDiva said:


> Hello,
> 
> How do the Sexy Sling's (glitter) run? I saw someone say the run very small, then I read elsewhere that they run TTS. I am so confused.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.


 

I forgot to add:

I usually wear a size 7 in most shoes, such as: Prada and Miu Miu.
My feet are kind of wide at the top

I have a 7.5 in the Matador. A 7.5 in the Meree.


----------



## DiscoDiva

jeshika said:


> what size do you usually wear?
> 
> which colorway are you looking for? the nude glitter version is readily available at Nordstrom.


 

I usually wear a 7 in most shoes. There isn't a Nordstrom's near me.


----------



## jeshika

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> if i wear a 37 in simple 85's could i fit a 37.5 in bianca slingbacks? thanks in advance.


 
Check the first page... but i believe that Biancas run LARGE so the 37.5 will be too big.


----------



## candyapples88

Koca said:


> *I'm so confused about the OPEN LIPS snakeskin size on NAP I got them a full size up like recommended
> 
> and NOW I'm afraid they'll stretch alot and I'll need to pad like hell
> 
> BTW I'm a TTS 38 in CL's
> 
> SOMEone help me *



How do they fit as of right now?


----------



## ngoswami

jeshika said:


> Check the first page... but i believe that Biancas run LARGE so the 37.5 will be too big.


 
Im a 38 in both....so I dunno. The bianca slingbacks seem to fit tts (CL size) for me


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

thanks *jeshika & ngoswami*


----------



## angelcove

Hi Ladies!!!  Any advice on Lady Peep Sizing?  My sizes are:

VP,  City, MBB,                                   6.5
Rolando,  Clichy 100, Declic (loose)        7
Bianca (tight)                                     6

I preordered 6.5 from saks but was wondering if they would be too tight.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Marisa783

angelcove said:


> Hi Ladies!!!  Any advice on Lady Peep Sizing?  My sizes are:
> 
> VP,  City, MBB,                                   6.5
> Rolando,  Clichy 100, Declic (loose)        7
> Bianca (tight)                                     6
> 
> I preordered 6.5 from saks but was wondering if they would be too tight.
> Thanks!!!!



I went down .5 size from my normal CL size, which is the same size as my patent Bianca size.


----------



## angelcove

Marisa783


----------



## jeshika

DiscoDiva said:


> I usually wear a 7 in most shoes. There isn't a Nordstrom's near me.



PM me if you want my SA's deets. You can order both sizes and just return the pair that doesn't fit. Shipping is free.


----------



## carolinas

Does anyone know how Paquita run? There's no info on front page.


----------



## elleestbelle

Hello CL gurus 

I'm contemplating getting a pair of pigalle 100 pumps in patent leather.  What size would you suggest for me given the following:

In CLs I wear (or fit best in):
-39.5 in the suede mater claude (needed heel grips for better fit)
-40 in the kid leather elisa
-40 in leather VP and patent VP
-40 in new decoltissimo
-40 in patent 868 decollete

In non-CL:
-9 or 9.5 in stuart weitzman
-9 (sometimes 8.5) in nine west
-39 in dansko
-8.5 or 9 in coach

My foot is average to wide.

Thanks so much in advance!!!!


----------



## Melicious

I got these and went a full size up to 38 as recommended, although I normally wear 37 in Loubs...and they're a full size too big for me. But since they're sold out of almost every other size, I guess I'll be "padding like hell" *sigh* I had to buy 2 pairs of ball of foot padding to double up and push my foot back to lessen the gapping. Guess I'd rather them be too big than too small... 





Koca said:


> *I'm so confused about the OPEN LIPS snakeskin size on NAP I got them a full size up like recommended *
> 
> *and NOW I'm afraid they'll stretch alot and I'll need to pad like hell*
> 
> *BTW I'm a TTS 38 in CL's *
> 
> *SOMEone help me *


----------



## shontel

************f0000] I'm a size 8 in Nine West, Steve Madden, and most of my every day shoes; A size 38.5 in all of my Gucci shoes[/COLOR]
************f0000] My feet are average Width
 My patent 120 pigalles are 37.5; Architek is 38.5, Fifteen Minutes is 38.5[/COLOR]************f0000]
 I am interested in the Big Lips.  Not sure what season, but here's a picture.  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en[/COLOR]
************f0000][/COLOR] 
************f0000]I am also interested in my size for the Rolandos.  I think I am a 39 or 39.5 but I'm not sure.  Again, I am not sure of the season, but here's another picture.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170606074251&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT[/COLOR]
************f0000][/COLOR] 
************f0000]Thanks!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## jenayb

shontel said:


> ************f0000] I'm a size 8 in Nine West, Steve Madden, and most of my every day shoes; A size 38.5 in all of my Gucci shoes[/COLOR]
> ************f0000] My feet are average Width
>  My patent 120 pigalles are 37.5; Architek is 38.5, Fifteen Minutes is 38.5[/COLOR]************f0000]
>  I am interested in the Big Lips. Not sure what season, but here's a picture. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en[/COLOR]
> ************f0000][/COLOR]
> ************f0000]I am also interested in my size for the Rolandos. I think I am a 39 or 39.5 but I'm not sure. Again, I am not sure of the season, but here's another picture. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170606074251&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT[/COLOR]
> ************f0000][/COLOR]
> ************f0000]Thanks!!!![/COLOR]


 
It is really hard to read your post. Can you please take out all the messed up colour formatting? 

ETA: from what I can decipher, you are interested in Rolando sizing which is half-full size up. They run small and the toe box is very unforgiving.


----------



## shontel

jenaywins said:


> It is really hard to read your post. Can you please take out all the messed up colour formatting?
> 
> ETA: from what I can decipher, you are interested in Rolando sizing which is half-full size up. They run small and the toe box is very unforgiving.


 
Thanks!  Also, the sizing recommendations for the Big Lip Pumps.


----------



## jenayb

shontel said:


> Thanks! Also, the sizing recommendations for the Big Lip Pumps.


 
Like I said, your post is very difficult to read because of the invalid colour formatting code but the Big Lips run small. Half size up.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Like I said, your post is very difficult to read because of the invalid colour formatting code but the Big Lips run small. Half size up.



Half to a full size up because the toebox hurts like HE*L! I took mine a full size up and padded the back because at half size up, it fit but it hurt so bad... I could barely walk.


----------



## bagloverss

sakura said:


> If your Pigalle sizing is with the Pigalle 100, your VP size should also be a 38.5.


 
Thank you so much! I ordered some red tipped VPs!


----------



## yazziestarr

hi Ladies! How does the *Altadama *compare to the VP? I ve been reading TTS but since we compare a lot to VP sizing I was wondering how these compared.  I was thinking I needed a 38 in the altadama from what I've read but VPs I prefer 37.5.

here are my stats:
US 7.5/8 wide feet
manolo (d'orsays) 37.5, prada miu miu 37.5/38, Brian atwood 120s 38 140s 38.5, AMQ 37.5 peep toe, 38 pump. chanel 38

Cls:
Bianca/bibi, ron ron, 37.5
MBP120, MBB, simple, maggie, horatio sling, 38
maggie, declic 120 38.5 w/ padding
josefa, declic 85 38.5 perfect

I hope that wasn't to confusing. 
TIA!


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> hi Ladies! How does the *Altadama *compare to the VP? I ve been reading TTS but since we compare a lot to VP sizing I was wondering how these compared.  I was thinking I needed a 38 in the altadama from what I've read but VPs I prefer 37.5.
> 
> here are my stats:
> US 7.5/8 wide feet
> manolo (d'orsays) 37.5, prada miu miu 37.5/38, Brian atwood 120s 38 140s 38.5, AMQ 37.5 peep toe, 38 pump. chanel 38
> 
> Cls:
> Bianca/bibi, ron ron, 37.5
> MBP120, MBB, simple, maggie, horatio sling, 38
> maggie, declic 120 38.5 w/ padding
> josefa, declic 85 38.5 perfect
> 
> I hope that wasn't to confusing.
> TIA!



I've always taken my ADs a half size up from my VPs. Hope this helps!


----------



## Heartlock

Hi everyone!!

I am planning to buy my first pair of CL, and i am really excited about it!!! It is the decollete 100 jazz in black (http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60235). I haven't tried a CL before. On net a porter they say that these pumps runs true to size, on the forum some of you said that you need tot size 0.5 or even 1 up! I really need some help! 

My normal European size is 40, this is a US 10 i guess? And my feat aren't that width, i would say just normal. The shoes are the new season i think (they are selling them at net-a-porter so they must be) --> I actually want these pumps in black, but the only size left is a 41. Do you think these would fit me or are these just to big for me?

I have no idea what to do..


----------



## lian_qiu

Hi ladies, I'm a pair of 85 Pigalle (in Camel), I'm usually a 35.5. I know for the 120 Pigalle, most ppl get 1/2 to 1 size down, does the same apply to the 85? So should I get 35 or 34.5?

TIA


----------



## jenayb

lian_qiu said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a pair of 85 Pigalle (in Camel), I'm usually a 35.5. I know for the 120 Pigalle, most ppl get 1/2 to 1 size down, does the same apply to the 85? So should I get 35 or 34.5?
> 
> TIA


 
The 85mm should be more TTS.


----------



## lian_qiu

jenaywins said:


> The 85mm should be more TTS.




Thank you!!


----------



## cts900

Heartlock said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I am planning to buy my first pair of CL, and i am really excited about it!!! It is the decollete 100 jazz in black (http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60235). I haven't tried a CL before. On net a porter they say that these pumps runs true to size, on the forum some of you said that you need tot size 0.5 or even 1 up! I really need some help!
> 
> My normal European size is 40, this is a US 10 i guess? And my feat aren't that width, i would say just normal. The shoes are the new season i think (they are selling them at net-a-porter so they must be) --> I actually want these pumps in black, but the only size left is a 41. Do you think these would fit me or are these just to big for me?
> 
> I have no idea what to do..



Decollete is a narrow style so with wider feet a full size up may work.  If your feet are narrow and you feel comfortable using padding in the ball of foot area and maybe grips for heel slippage--I personally think you would be fine.  My CLs range from 38-39.5 (I am a US 8-8.5) and I find that size variations are easy to deal with on the larger side because you can pad for fit and comfort.  Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## vlchung

I think this was missed, so I'll post again.  Thanks in advance for your help!

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - mostly size 6
 Width of feet - average
 What CLs you already have - Ibiza espadrilles in a 36
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. - Maggie 160 BG6E version (all beige pump)


----------



## jenayb

vlchung said:


> I think this was missed, so I'll post again.  Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - mostly size 6
>  Width of feet - average
>  What CLs you already have - Ibiza espadrilles in a 36
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. - Maggie 160 BG6E version (all beige pump)



This style is sold out in-store, FYI. 

I would go a half size up.... I have the blak 160s TTS and I ended up ordering a new pair that's a half size up because of the toe crunch.


----------



## shontel

jenaywins said:


> Like I said, your post is very difficult to read because of the invalid colour formatting code but the Big Lips run small. Half size up.



Thanks!!!! (Sorry about the formatting...weird.)


----------



## jenayb

shontel said:


> Thanks!!!! (Sorry about the formatting...weird.)


----------



## jolee1107

Can someone please figure out what my TTS is so that I can actually use the size reference guide properly and go off on my merry shopping way. PS Who ever said this shoe becomes addicting, you were not kidding. Here goes.

I wear an 8.5-9 us, all depending really on brand and style (open toe or closed toe). Aldos 39/40, Steve Madden 8/8.5 occasionally 9/9.5 (boots), Rock and Republic 8/8.5, Dolce Vita 8/8.5, Sam Edelman 9, Pour La Victoire 8.5

My feet are not narrow but I do have long fingers and a small bunion thanks to my grandma.

Here is a list of CL I have tried on.
New Declic 120 (suede): 40 wastoo big, toe box was shallow still and high 39.9 was perfect lenght wise but toes were rubbing 
Rolando (patent): 39.5 tight in the toe box (just needs a little stretching) otherwise perfect fit heel slip at times (could resolve with heel pads but the then strips used for strappy sandals not the usual ones) 40 big in heel
Bianca (patent) 39.5 perfect toe box tiny bit big in heel (could def. use a heel grib, the standard one). Didnt get a chance to try the 39 but I believe these would fit tighter in the toe but perfect
Maudissimo (suede) 39.5 slipped off when I walked

Thank you to whom ever took the time to read this drawn out story but this shoes are so beautiful and so expensive that its basically an art trying to figure which is right for you.


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> I've always taken my ADs a half size up from my VPs. Hope this helps!


perfect! Thanks *Jenay*!


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> perfect! Thanks *Jenay*!


----------



## indypup

*jolee*, to be honest, you sound more like a 39.5.  Your Bianca size would most likely be the 39 and I wouldn't be surprised if you could get away with a 38.5 (depending on the shape/width of your feet) in suede or kid Biancas.  I say this because some women have no problem going down just half a size in those, but some have gone down a size and a half.  I am a true CL 37.5 and my kid Biancas are a 36.  The Declic toe box may not be friendly to your feet.  They just don't work on some people.  If you're looking at older styles, a 40 may be a safe bet.  You'll have to use trial and error on those.

Unfortunately, nothing is really a sure bet.  Sometimes trial and error is the best way to find out if something works.


----------



## indypup

I actually have my own sizing query.  I have no flipping idea what size to choose in the Tigresse.

I am a solid 37.5 in old CL sizing and a 37 in new sizing.  I almost always have to size up for slingback shoes (or any shoes with an open back).  I guess I have long but slender-ish feet, so I can do the smaller size range but I get serious toe overhang.  I had Barcelonas in a 37 but they were way too short in length for me.  Same problem with Fontanetes in a 37.  So, what should I do about Tigresse?  Should I get a 37 and risk dealing with toe overhang or get a 38 and risk them being big enough to walk out of?


----------



## SassySarah

indypup said:


> I actually have my own sizing query.  I have no flipping idea what size to choose in the Tigresse.
> 
> I am a solid 37.5 in old CL sizing and a 37 in new sizing.  I almost always have to size up for slingback shoes (or any shoes with an open back).  I guess I have long but slender-ish feet, so I can do the smaller size range but I get serious toe overhang.  I had Barcelonas in a 37 but they were way too short in length for me.  Same problem with Fontanetes in a 37.  So, what should I do about Tigresse?  Should I get a 37 and risk dealing with toe overhang or get a 38 and risk them being big enough to walk out of?



I have a 39 in Tigresse wedges which is my cl tts. I doubt I could do a 38 and they only come in whole sizes. You can always get an extra hole punched in the strap if needed.


----------



## indypup

Thanks *Sarah*!  Oh how I wish my CL TTS were either a 37 or 38!  I suspect this problem would be easier to solve.  The shape and width of my foot is a true 37, but the length makes it imperative that I take 37.5 in the older shoes.  I guess I'll go for a 38 and add an insole or punch another hole in the strap!


----------



## Nadin22

Hello, I need some help... Does somebody know if the VP's run a little bigger? I'm interested in these: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...men_s_Shoes&hash=item27b8d505b2#ht_500wt_1076
The seller didn't answer when I asked about the insole measure. But I really like these. I'm not sure if this is an older or younger style. In Yoyo 85 I wear a 37.5, in Madame Claude it's 37. What do you think? Could these fit? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Emma4790

hi. im ordering MBB tomorrow in suede.  and im a bit concerned about them being to tight at the toe, but a have really flat feet and dont want the straps to sit away from my foot 
i have pigalle 120 in 37 (perfect fit), fifi in 37.5 ( slightly too big) and fifre booties in 38. i was gonna go for them in a 37? do you think it'll work?


----------



## wooler

Hello,
please i would like to know the sizes in Greissimo.
I tried the greissimo denim and (please check attachments) in size 41 and it was ok but i want to buy the multi damas and not sure on what size to take. My TTS is 41.5.


http://www.polyvore.com/greissimo_denim_knot_pump/thing?id=26467031
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/greissimo-pump-140mm-14936.html


----------



## photoshopgrl

Can you tell me how these will run? I don't know if they are old size or new sizing. Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-785-AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PUMPS-/280633434095


----------



## candyapples88

Anyone familiar with Contente OTK boot sizing? Please help!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

could someone advise me on which size I should get for *Pigalle Plato 140 *please??

I've been told that it's safe to go TTS for the 120 but the SA told me that 140 runs large and she told me I should go 1/2 to 1 FULL SIZE down. I'm so confused! I have narrow feet and my toes are quite long so I want don't want to pick the wrong size and torture them.

I'm a TTS 37.5 in Fifi and Simples, 38 Poseidon, 37 Bibi, 37.5-38 Maggie 140
The boutique is only holding the shoes for 24hrs for me so I'm quite desperate! TIA!!!


----------



## JosiePosie

So apparently these are the Wherever style, and I was wondering if they would fit me?

My US size: 8 (Aldo)
Width of Feet: Average
CLs I own: Gwenissima in 7.5
Style I'm asking about: Wherever in size 38
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220741310465&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dhampir2005

Help! I'm looking at getting the Lady Clous in a 37.5 and I am a true 7.5. For the ladies who have tried it on how did it fit? Thanks!


----------



## jeshika

pixiesparkle said:


> could someone advise me on which size I should get for *Pigalle Plato 140 *please??
> 
> I've been told that it's safe to go TTS for the 120 but the SA told me that 140 runs large and she told me I should go 1/2 to 1 FULL SIZE down. I'm so confused! I have narrow feet and my toes are quite long so I want don't want to pick the wrong size and torture them.
> 
> I'm a TTS 37.5 in Fifi and Simples, 38 Poseidon, 37 Bibi, 37.5-38 Maggie 140
> The boutique is only holding the shoes for 24hrs for me so I'm quite desperate! TIA!!!



The PP140 is going to fit similar to the Pigalle 120 so you should definitely go at least 1/2 a size down.


----------



## DiscoDiva

*Update:*

I now have the Sexy Sling in glitter. My feet measure a bit over 9 1/4 (closer to 9.5) inches. I usually wear a size 7 in most shoes. Sometimes a 7.5. I got an 8.5 and they fit nicely.

By "nicely" I mean: My toes do not hang over the front and my heels do not hang over the backs.

The insoles measure (using a tape measure lying flat) a bit over 9.5 inches and under 9 3/4 inches.


----------



## jeshika

DiscoDiva said:


> *Update:*
> 
> I now have the Sexy Sling in glitter. My feet measure a bit over 9 1/4 (closer to 9.5) inches. I usually wear a size 7 in most shoes. Sometimes a 7.5. I got an 8.5 and they fit nicely.
> 
> By "nicely" I mean: My toes do not hang over the front and my heels do not hang over the backs.
> 
> The insoles measure (using a tape measure lying flat) a bit over 9.5 inches and under 9 3/4 inches.



o Wow *Disco*, I stand corrected. They do run small after all! Glad you have them!!!! Please post mod pictures soon!


----------



## jenayb

JosiePosie said:


> So apparently these are the Wherever style, and I was wondering if they would fit me?
> 
> My US size: 8 (Aldo)
> Width of Feet: Average
> CLs I own: Gwenissima in 7.5
> Style I'm asking about: Wherever in size 38
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220741310465&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Gosh, if that isn't about the longest toe box I've *ever* seen!


----------



## DiscoDiva

jeshika said:


> o Wow *Disco*, I stand corrected. They do run small after all! Glad you have them!!!! Please post mod pictures soon!


 

I was sure that I would need to send them back. I had already prepared myself to order from your source. LOL.

I will post photos soon. They are really beautiful. A pinkish-champagne gold is what the color reminds me of.


----------



## FlipDiver

candyapples88 said:


> Anyone familiar with Contente OTK boot sizing? Please help!!



Cityfashionista just posted that she's wearing hers today.  Maybe she can help you with sizing?


----------



## jeshika

DiscoDiva said:


> I was sure that I would need to send them back. I had already prepared myself to order from your source. LOL.
> 
> I will post photos soon. They are really beautiful. A pinkish-champagne gold is what the color reminds me of.



I'm so excited to see your pictures! I am thinking of getting the sexy (non slingback version) of these in nude glitter.


----------



## Koca

Hey ladies,
my CL tts is 38 7.5 US i ordered a bianca leather in a size 37 
i'm scared it'll be to big when it stretches

should i have gotten a 36.5 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D65544%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt


----------



## jenayb

Koca said:


> Hey ladies,
> my CL tts is 38 7.5 US i ordered a bianca leather in a size 37
> i'm scared it'll be to big when it stretches
> 
> should i have gotten a 36.5
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D65544%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt



The rule of thumb is a half size down from your TTS for CL.


----------



## Koca

jenaywins said:


> The rule of thumb is a half size down from your TTS for CL.


 
So i should of gotten 37.5 instead of 37???


----------



## jenayb

Koca said:


> So i should of gotten 37.5 instead of 37???



I honestly can't answer that for you. 

1. It depends on your foot, honestly. Most go down a half size, some go down a full size. I have Biancas that range from 37.5 to 38.5; it all depends on the material for me personally.
2. It depends on your tolerance for breaking shoes in. My Roma Python Biancas were toe murderers at first. Now, after one wear, they're more tolerable and are actually relatively comfortable as far as Louboutins go. 

So, at this point you've ordered the 37s. No worries... When they arrive, try them on and see how you feel. You'll know whether you need a different size.


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> Help! I'm looking at getting the Lady Clous in a 37.5 and I am a true 7.5. For the ladies who have tried it on how did it fit? Thanks!



No. You will need to size down in these.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jeshika said:


> The PP140 is going to fit similar to the Pigalle 120 so you should definitely go at least 1/2 a size down.



thanks Jeshika! mm I still don't know if I should consider go full size down or not..my foot is quite narrow and since the shoes are so steep I wouldn't want to have a gap at the back


----------



## candyapples88

FlipDiver said:


> Cityfashionista just posted that she's wearing hers today.  Maybe she can help you with sizing?



Thank you! Me and her have actually been exchanging PMs


----------



## FlipDiver

candyapples88 said:


> Thank you! Me and her have actually been exchanging PMs



Great!  I hope it works out for you!  I'm wayyy too short for OTK boots.  Post pics if you get them!


----------



## katran26

anyone know how the Fifi's run?


----------



## mscupcake

Hey gals!

I need some advice on the Bianca (patent).  I am a 36 in non-CL, 36 in VP (old), simples and decollete and have narrow feet.  I've read that I should go half to a full size down--what do you recommend?  My SA said they are running TTS, but I trust you all so much more   I won't have the opportunity to try them on, as they will be sent, so please let me know what you think is best.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## FlipDiver

mscupcake said:


> Hey gals!
> 
> I need some advice on the Bianca (patent).  I am a 36 in non-CL, 36 in VP (old), simples and decollete and have narrow feet.  I've read that I should go half to a full size down--what do you recommend?  My SA said they are running TTS, but I trust you all so much more   I won't have the opportunity to try them on, as they will be sent, so please let me know what you think is best.  Thanks in advance!



They are definitely NOT tts, in my experience.  I needed to take a full size down when I tried them on, though I do like to have my shoes really fitted.  I think you should take at least 1/2 size down, esp. if you have narrow feet.


----------



## mscupcake

^Thank you so much


----------



## jeshika

mscupcake said:


> Hey gals!
> 
> I need some advice on the Bianca (patent).  I am a 36 in non-CL, 36 in VP (old), simples and decollete and have narrow feet.  I've read that I should go half to a full size down--what do you recommend?  My SA said they are running TTS, but I trust you all so much more   I won't have the opportunity to try them on, as they will be sent, so please let me know what you think is best.  Thanks in advance!



I would go at least a half size down. I have a pair of Old VPs in Sz 36 and I am a 35 in Suede Bibis (which are similar to the Bianca). I wear a Sz 35.5 in other CLs.


----------



## FlipDiver

Some SAs are really misinformed about CL sizing and just assume they all run small.  NAP size guide says Biancas run small to size and you should take 1/2 size up. Not true!


----------



## candyapples88

FlipDiver said:


> Great!  I hope it works out for you!  I'm wayyy too short for OTK boots.  Post pics if you get them!



Of course!!


----------



## chacci1

crystalhowlett said:


> Im a 37.5 and took a 38 in the Boulimas. Just for future REf see you got TCOTG.



Hey there!!!  so excited...I ended up finding the Boulima's on the CL website in my size!!!!  They must have been a return.  Also, at the point, I had already purchased Change of the Guard in black suede.  Just got them today and I love them!!!  They are actually not as crazy as they look in pictures (probably because they are black).  They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Koca

I'm in a crisis right now I had my feet measured today and found out 
I'm a TTS US 7
and I ordered my open lips snakeskin 1 full size bigger than what NAP recommended
I'm freaking out
I'm probably gonna sell them on ebay but I don't own a credit card ???



Any way since i know my TTS US i'm thinking of getting a patent bianca but i'm confused should i get it a full size down or a half

my feet are 9 1/2 in long 3 1/4 in wide


----------



## photoshopgrl

Can anyone tell me how these run?
Simple Pump 100mm Glitter CL says TTS but are they always 100% right on that?
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/sneak-peek-1/simple-pump-glitter-15219.html


----------



## pixiesparkle

photoshopgrl said:


> Can anyone tell me how these run?
> Simple Pump 100mm Glitter CL says TTS but are they always 100% right on that?
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/sneak-peek-1/simple-pump-glitter-15219.html



I think the information regarding sizing on the site is quite accurate..my simples are TTS and a lot of the ladies here have agreed that they're TTS as well..if still in doubt you can put "simple" in the search function and see what comes up  HTH!


----------



## photoshopgrl

Thank you!!


----------



## Koca

candyapples88 said:


> How do they fit as of right now?


 
Sorry It took me so long to answer

here they are too bad i got them a full size larger than what NAP recommended
SEE FOR YOURselves

 image.beyluxe.com/pictures/ac6bd8f01a32e9ebbaddaa1b0ed89b6a.jpg


----------



## candyapples88

Koca said:


> Sorry It took me so long to answer
> 
> here they are too bad i got them a full size larger than what NAP recommended
> SEE FOR YOURselves
> 
> image.beyluxe.com/pictures/ac6bd8f01a32e9ebbaddaa1b0ed89b6a.jpg



Woooooow....you can't return them?? That's just unacceptable for them to give that kind of sizing advice and be so off. The CL eboutique has the black kid open lips and they recommend going TTS. I would imagine the sizing for your snakes would need to be the same or at least around the same given the material. That's crazy...I'm sorry


----------



## vlchung

jenaywins said:


> This style is sold out in-store, FYI.
> 
> I would go a half size up.... I have the blak 160s TTS and I ended up ordering a new pair that's a half size up because of the toe crunch.



Thanks so much for the response!  I'm looking to find them on eBay or bonanza, although the markup is crazy!  One seller on bonanza, circe2010, says that she can get them in my size...but I would need to have them authenticated before shelling out $1495!!!

Does anyone happen to know if there is an Authentication thread for CLs, as the one on here looks to be closed?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Melicious

I am also a TTS 7 and ordered the open lips snakeskin in 38 as recommended, and they are a also a full size too big for me .  I love the style so much and they're sold out now so I'm keeping them, but I have to double pad in the ball of foot area to make them fit.  As far as the patent biancas, I got a 37.5 and they are also slightly too big, but I actually prefer them this way so that I can put ball of foot padding in the front.  Since they're so high, it puts a lot of pressure in the front, so this solution makes them perfect for me and easier to walk in.




Koca said:


> I'm in a crisis right now I had my feet measured today and found out
> I'm a TTS US 7
> and I ordered my open lips snakeskin 1 full size bigger than what NAP recommended
> I'm freaking out
> I'm probably gonna sell them on ebay but I don't own a credit card ???
> 
> 
> 
> Any way since i know my TTS US i'm thinking of getting a patent bianca but i'm confused should i get it a full size down or a half
> 
> my feet are 9 1/2 in long 3 1/4 in wide


----------



## Envy1922

I wear a US 7.5. Would I be able to fit a 7.5 or do I need to get an 8 for the Lili 100 thigh high boots? By the way, the Contente leather thigh high were a little snug in a 7.5.


----------



## maymui

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) 
 - I'm not so sure with US sizes, but i'm usually a EUR 38, UK5. I wear 38 for 
   Nine West

 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) - Average to Wide.

 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
 - I own a CL Pigalle 70 38.5 and a CL peeptoe wedge 38.5 which turns out to 
   be alittle big.

 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. 
   - I have no idea which year it's from!   =X

 Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name.
  - Christian Louboutin Nude Lady Peep 150

Many Thanks!!


----------



## Koca

Does anyone know how the Mago Style runs ????

and WhERE I can purchase them online???


----------



## jeshika

Koca said:


> Does anyone know how the Mago Style runs ????
> 
> and WhERE I can purchase them online???



They are not out yet. Arrival is for anytime between now and end March. Which heel height are you looking for? Consensus is they will run similar to the Maggies. The 140mm is available at Nordstroms and Saks, as far as i know.


----------



## Koca

^^
i want 140mm 

i could never pull off a 160mm i'll fall on my face


----------



## jenayb

Koca said:


> ^^
> i want 140mm
> 
> i could never pull off a 160mm i'll fall on my face



For the 140, do not size up. You should definitely go TTS. 

If you like the look of the 160, you owe it to yourself to give them a try. You'd be surprised at how easy that heel height is to walk in with a tiny bit of practice.


----------



## jenayb

maymui said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
> - I'm not so sure with US sizes, but i'm usually a EUR 38, UK5. I wear 38 for
> Nine West
> 
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) - Average to Wide.
> 
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> - I own a CL Pigalle 70 38.5 and a CL peeptoe wedge 38.5 which turns out to
> be alittle big.
> 
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.
> - I have no idea which year it's from!   =X
> 
>  Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name.
> - Christian Louboutin Nude Lady Peep 150
> 
> Many Thanks!!



The Lady Peep runs TTS.


----------



## jenayb

vlchung said:


> Thanks so much for the response!  I'm looking to find them on eBay or bonanza, although the markup is crazy!  One seller on bonanza, circe2010, says that she can get them in my size...but I would need to have them authenticated before shelling out $1495!!!
> 
> Does anyone happen to know if there is an Authentication thread for CLs, as the one on here looks to be closed?
> 
> Thanks so much!



http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> For the 140, do not size up. You should definitely go TTS.
> 
> If you like the look of the 160, you owe it to yourself to give them a try. You'd be surprised at how easy that heel height is to walk in with a tiny bit of practice.


*Jenay* have you worn your black Maggie out yet? Do they stretch much?
I personally found the pumice Maggie that I got in 37.5 TTS (for the few short hours before I returned them to Madrid anyway) was a little tight..It could be because of my long toes but since I don't have them anymore I cannot tell if it gets better after a couple wears

I am on the waitlist for the Mago 140 in size 38 atm..please do let me know if you think 37.5 is still a better fit


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> *Jenay* have you worn your black Maggie out yet? Do they stretch much?
> I personally found the pumice Maggie that I got in 37.5 TTS (for the few short hours before I returned them to Madrid anyway) was a little tight..It could be because of my long toes but since I don't have them anymore I cannot tell if it gets better after a couple wears
> 
> I am on the waitlist for the Mago 140 in size 38 atm..please do let me know if you think 37.5 is still a better fit


 
I hope *karwood* doesn't read this.... 

I haven't worn them out yet!  I just haven't had the proper occasion, I guess. I would imagine that they will stretch given the material, which I think contributes more to the stretch factor than the style itself. 

I actually came to the conclusion that the 39 in the Maggie 160 and 140 is too big for me. The 38.5 160 that I have will stay, and the 39 will go back to Saks. The 39s in the tobacco/black & lilac/navy 140s will obviously stay because it isn't as if there is an abundance of these floating around.  

So, as I ramble on and on........... Do not get the Mago 140 in a 38. IMO, I think that the 37.5 would be better suited for you. It will stretch, and there is nothing more painful than walking around in a pair of heels for hours that you have to constantly work to keep on your foot. It's better to go small than big.  

Also, if I may ramble on even more, my cobbler introduced me to the most AMAZING product - ever. I brought my lilac/navy Maggies in to have an insole installed to size them down, and he refused and made me try a particular ball of foot pad - literally the most amazing shoe "accessory" I have ever tried in my life. http://www.spenco.com/products/footcare/spenco-gel/product-gel-ball-of-foot-cushions 

Not only did this make my too-big shoes fit amazing, but the pain I experience in every pair of heels was completely eliminated. For fun, I tried these in a few pairs of shoes that were not too big - including my 38.5 160 Maggies - and they made them unbelievably comfortable and easy to walk in. I really REALLY suggest that you pick some of these up. The good thing also is that they are non-skid (or whatever you call it) and thus do not need to be adhered to the sole of your shoes. So technically, you only need one pair of these which can be rotated to whatever pair of shoes you are wearing at the time. Brilliant!


----------



## jeshika

pixiesparkle said:


> *Jenay* have you worn your black Maggie out yet? Do they stretch much?
> I personally found the pumice Maggie that I got in 37.5 TTS (for the few short hours before I returned them to Madrid anyway) was a little tight..It could be because of my long toes but since I don't have them anymore I cannot tell if it gets better after a couple wears
> 
> I am on the waitlist for the Mago 140 in size 38 atm..please do let me know if you think 37.5 is still a better fit



*Pixie*, i took my maggies TTS but I might have been better off taking them a 1/2 size up because my toes keep knocking against the metal tip. They have not stretched in my case.


----------



## Koca

I was wondering
should i get *patent* biancas a half or full size down
cause i've been eyeing these pair on ebay and they are a full size down


----------



## pixiesparkle

jeshika said:


> *Pixie*, i took my maggies TTS but I might have been better off taking them a 1/2 size up because my toes keep knocking against the metal tip. They have not stretched in my case.



That's how I felt too!!! I only wore them inside the house on carpet though so it could possible be even worse on hard floor..oh dear..I've already emailed JJR asking them to change the Mago to 37.5 for me..
mm...Mago doesn't have a metal toe cage so maybe they will stretch more? 
:cry: I wish all CL styles were TTS..that would make our lives so much easier..


----------



## MissPrivé

Does anyone know if the Denis 100 runs TTS? TIA!!!


----------



## Pfnille

How are the sizes for Madame Claude or Claudia? Thank you very much!


----------



## luxuryshoegal88

So I'm thinking of buying the CL Fifi Strass Crystal Pumps for my wedding. I found a great deal on them however, the problem is I haven't worn any CL in over a year and I'm not sure if I can wear the size the seller is offering and wanted to make sure before I purchased. In all of my other shoes I wear a size 9, 9.5, 39.5. I have worn 40's before in certain CL styles, even 40.5. My feet are average width I say. I tried on a pair of CL at NM yesterday and for the life of me cannot find the style name however, 39's were too tight and 39.5 seemed to fit okay. The simple's in 39.5 seem to fit okay as well, all with 2-3in heel. So, I'm wondering if I can wear the CL Fifi Strass Crystal pumps in a size 40? Or will they just be too big? TY


----------



## jeshika

pixiesparkle said:


> That's how I felt too!!! I only wore them inside the house on carpet though so it could possible be even worse on hard floor..oh dear..I've already emailed JJR asking them to change the Mago to 37.5 for me..
> mm...Mago doesn't have a metal toe cage so maybe they will stretch more?
> :cry: I wish all CL styles were TTS..that would make our lives so much easier..



hmmm... i don't know... the Mago might stretch because it doesn't have that metal piece... I can't tell you until I try them IRL. But I would listen to *jenay* because you guys are much closer in size... i'm a 5.5 and small feet work weirdly.


----------



## elfgirl

Advice on NP sizing, please?  I'm considering getting a pair of NPs in pony but I'm not sure if I should go with 37.5 or 38.  I don't have any other CL slingback styles to judge by.

Reference sizing: (old) VP 38, (new) VP 37.5, Bianca 37 

Thank you!


----------



## candyapples88

Pfnille said:


> How are the sizes for Madame Claude or Claudia? Thank you very much!



I took mine .5 UP from US TTS or what is also known as CL TTS.


----------



## indypup

candyapples88 said:


> I took mine .5 UP from US TTS or what is also known as CL TTS.



CL TTS does not necessarily mean .5 up.  Some find that their TTS in CL is the same as their US size; some find that it is a whole size larger than their US.  It definitely can range!  I just wanted to clarify this because there's usually some confusion about what TTS is referring to in this thread.  

*Pfnille*, MC/Claudia, I needed a 37.  I am usually a 37.5 in CL but I am a pretty true US 7.  If you find a pair that you want, post your other sizing as well so we can help you more!


----------



## vlchung

jenaywins said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html



Ah!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Pfnille

indypup said:


> CL TTS does not necessarily mean .5 up.  Some find that their TTS in CL is the same as their US size; some find that it is a whole size larger than their US.  It definitely can range!  I just wanted to clarify this because there's usually some confusion about what TTS is referring to in this thread.
> 
> *Pfnille*, MC/Claudia, I needed a 37.  I am usually a 37.5 in CL but I am a pretty true US 7.  If you find a pair that you want, post your other sizing as well so we can help you more!



Thank you very much, both of you  
Haven't found a pair yet, but I'll begin ny search anytime soon now. 
I'm usually 39 in CL's, so I guess I'll go for a 38,5.


----------



## indypup

^Are you a true 8.5?  What is your other CL sizing?


----------



## dhampir2005

i only have one pair of CLs currently... the Lady Clous which I got TTS and they fit fine. I'm wondering how do the Numero Prives size? Do they fit similar? Should I get TTS?


----------



## chloe speaks

Koca said:


> I was wondering
> should i get *patent* biancas a half or full size down
> cause i've been eyeing these pair on ebay and they are a full size down


Biancas are notoriously picky for sizing. Many went down a whole size and it still fell off their feet..._I just got the exact shoe you are eyeing, patent rouge .5 down_ from my usual CL TTS, and they feel tight, but in my CL TTS the heel slippage was bad. I may try again in my TTS w/ padding...

I think TTS + heel padding if you have average feet and 1/2 size down if you have narrow heels.



indypup said:


> *Pfnille*, MC/Claudia, I needed a 37. I am usually a 37.5 in CL but I am a pretty true US 7. If you find a pair that you want, post your other sizing as well so we can help you more!


Never seems consistent...I am just now selling a pair of patent MC that is my TTS, and although they fit, I feel I could have probably gone up .5 no problem.


----------



## sakura

elfgirl said:


> Advice on NP sizing, please?  I'm considering getting a pair of NPs in pony but I'm not sure if I should go with 37.5 or 38.  I don't have any other CL slingback styles to judge by.
> 
> Reference sizing: (old) VP 38, (new) VP 37.5, Bianca 37
> 
> Thank you!



Are the NPs new or old sizing?  It's best to go half size up from your VP size, depending on whether the NPs are new or old.

Old NP -> half size up from old VP sizing
New NP -> half size up from new VP sizing


----------



## elfgirl

sakura said:


> Are the NPs new or old sizing?  It's best to go half size up from your VP size, depending on whether the NPs are new or old.
> 
> Old NP -> half size up from old VP sizing
> New NP -> half size up from new VP sizing



They're new and I opted for the 38, so I should be good!  

Thank you!


----------



## kham

Hi! I'm a perfect 39 in the Volnay and a 39 in the Gressiemo (w/ a tad bit of room to spare) What would I need in the patent Fifi 100? Any info you all may have, will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CSamoylov

So I'm thinking of buying the CL Fifi Strass Crystal Pumps for my wedding. I found a great deal on them however, the problem is I haven't worn any CL in over a year and I'm not sure if I can wear the size the seller is offering and wanted to make sure before I purchased. In all of my other shoes I wear a size 9, 9.5, 39.5. I have worn 40's before in certain CL styles, even 40.5. My feet are average width I say. I tried on a pair of CL at NM yesterday and for the life of me cannot find the style name however, 39's were too tight and 39.5 seemed to fit okay. The simple's in 39.5 seem to fit okay as well, all with 2-3in heel. So, I'm wondering if I can wear the CL Fifi Strass Crystal pumps in a size 40? Or will they just be too big? TY


----------



## pixiesparkle

CSamoylov said:


> So I'm thinking of buying the CL Fifi Strass Crystal Pumps for my wedding. I found a great deal on them however, the problem is I haven't worn any CL in over a year and I'm not sure if I can wear the size the seller is offering and wanted to make sure before I purchased. In all of my other shoes I wear a size 9, 9.5, 39.5. I have worn 40's before in certain CL styles, even 40.5. My feet are average width I say. I tried on a pair of CL at NM yesterday and for the life of me cannot find the style name however, 39's were too tight and 39.5 seemed to fit okay. The simple's in 39.5 seem to fit okay as well, all with 2-3in heel. So, I'm wondering if I can wear the CL Fifi Strass Crystal pumps in a size 40? Or will they just be too big? TY


Judging from the info given, you seem to be a TTS 39.5
I got TTS for my patent Fifi, they fit very nicely at first and even stretched a little after a couple of times worn. They would definitely fall off my feet had I gone 1/2 size up, but it's mainly because I have very narrow feet. You could probably make the 40 work if you have average size foot and do some padding. 39.5 would probably be best though..HTH! =)


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hi there,

I'm desperate. I wanted to know if any of you think I could possibly get the Circus in a 40? I'm a 40.5 

Also do you think I could get the Tina (open toe) in a 39? :cry:

I know...I'm ashamed. :shame:


----------



## iloveguard04

I am new to the forum (like this is my first post ever!) and in the midst of possibly purchasing my first pair of CLs for a wonderfully low price.  They are fuchsia Lady Gres and are a size 40.  I am a US size 9 are these going to fit?  I could I make it work if they are too big?

Please help this newbie!  Thanks


----------



## r6girl2005

Lucky me, I live somewhere where the CL collection is slim pickings and I can't try on what I'd like to buy.

- I wear a 6 in most dress shoes (Nine West, Steve Madden and Jessica Simpson). For running or casual shoes I wear a 6.5.
- I have very narrow feet 
- I own a pair of Simple 85s however I don't know if they are the old or new (ebay find). They are a size 36 and fit perfectly.
- Looking to purchase some Very Prives in patent nude

Can I fit a 36 or should I go down a half size to a 35.5?

TIA!


----------



## sakura

r6girl2005 said:


> Lucky me, I live somewhere where the CL collection is slim pickings and I can't try on what I'd like to buy.
> 
> - I wear a 6 in most dress shoes (Nine West, Steve Madden and Jessica Simpson). For running or casual shoes I wear a 6.5.
> - I have very narrow feet
> - I own a pair of Simple 85s however I don't know if they are the old or new (ebay find). They are a size 36 and fit perfectly.
> - Looking to purchase some Very Prives in patent nude
> 
> Can I fit a 36 or should I go down a half size to a 35.5?
> 
> TIA!



The Simples haven't really changed in sizing so the 36 in the VP would probably fit you better.


----------



## r6girl2005

sakura said:


> The Simples haven't really changed in sizing so the 36 in the VP would probably fit you better.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## iloveguard04

I am new to the forum (like this is my first post ever!) and in the midst of possibly purchasing my first pair of CLs for a wonderfully low price. They are fuchsia Lady Gres and are a size 40. I am a US size 9 are these going to fit? I could I make it work if they are too big?

Please help this newbie! Thanks for the help of any of you ladies!


----------



## ngoswami

Can anyone tell me how the patent Altadama 140's fit? TTS?


----------



## jenayb

iloveguard04 said:


> I am new to the forum (like this is my first post ever!) and in the midst of possibly purchasing my first pair of CLs for a wonderfully low price. They are fuchsia Lady Gres and are a size 40. I am a US size 9 are these going to fit? I could I make it work if they are too big?
> 
> Please help this newbie! Thanks for the help of any of you ladies!


 
They're more than likely going to be too big. 



ngoswami said:


> Can anyone tell me how the patent Altadama 140's fit? TTS?


 
TTS.


----------



## notenough

Hi all,
is the New Decoltissimo 100 running TTS?


----------



## crystalhowlett

Ok quick will these fit?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150572480946
I wear a 7.5 and have been taking a 37.5 in spring styles I have a few 38's as well.
Thank you for your help Girls!


----------



## jenayb

^ They will be too large... Ugh that BIN price!


----------



## crystalhowlett

thanks!! IKR wow! i should go with a 37?


----------



## jenayb

^


----------



## PeepToe

Hey everyone! I am a 35.5 in Maleva Peep-Toe, 36 in Lady Peep Slingback, 35 in Greissimo 140, and 36 in Iowa Zeppa. 

I am looking at getting the Black suede Bibi in 35.5 
The Rouge Bianca in 35.5

Would the 35.5 work for both of these? Might I need padding? My left foot popped right out of the 5.5 in Greissimo but would have worked with a pad in the back.


----------



## hazeltt

So I've suddenly been craving for exotics and saw the ostrich Bibis and fell in love. I called the LV boutique and they told me Madison has a 35 and a 36 left. My TTS is a 36 and I have a pair of Biancas in size 35.5 (can go 0.5 size smaller once broken in). I'm not sure if the 35 will be too stiff for me. Has anyone had experience with breaking them in? Did they stretch over time?


----------



## jeshika

PeepToe said:


> Hey everyone! I am a 35.5 in Maleva Peep-Toe, 36 in Lady Peep Slingback, 35 in Greissimo 140, and 36 in Iowa Zeppa.
> 
> I am looking at getting the Black suede Bibi in 35.5
> The Rouge Bianca in 35.5
> 
> Would the 35.5 work for both of these? Might I need padding? My left foot popped right out of the 5.5 in Greissimo but would have worked with a pad in the back.



i wear a 35.5 in almost everything and i took the bibis in a 35 and it was a perfect fit. The suede will definitely stretch alot so I would recommend you take them in a 35. Patent is alot stiffer so I think you can make the 35.5 work.



hazeltt said:


> So I've suddenly been craving for exotics and saw the ostrich Bibis and fell in love. I called the LV boutique and they told me Madison has a 35 and a 36 left. My TTS is a 36 and I have a pair of Biancas in size 35.5 (can go 0.5 size smaller once broken in). I'm not sure if the 35 will be too stiff for me. Has anyone had experience with breaking them in? Did they stretch over time?


i would ask *carlinha* about the ostrich bibis since she has a pair. The 36 will be too big for you, i think.


----------



## hazeltt

jeshika said:


> i would ask *carlinha* about the ostrich bibis since she has a pair. The 36 will be too big for you, i think.



That's what I'm thinking too. Thanks, *jeshika*!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Im back!!!
I am a US 7.5 or 7W  
new- LP's, MBB, ALt's, EcoT's(LP sling): 37.5
older-NS 38, ron ron 38.5, yoyoZ-38
there are 2 pairs of purple suede greissimos on ebay 37.5 & 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230591614462&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

which should I go for? both have 9hrs left with same defect-one shoe is lighter.  the insole measurement is not correct but I didnt know if I should go with the 37.5 or 38, I would like a tight fit in this style n texture. 
 again!!


----------



## sakura

crystalhowlett said:


> Im back!!!
> I am a US 7.5 or 7W
> new- LP's, MBB, ALt's, EcoT's(LP sling): 37.5
> older-NS 38, ron ron 38.5, yoyoZ-38
> there are 2 pairs of purple suede greissimos on ebay 37.5 & 38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230591614462&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> which should I go for? both have 9hrs left with same defect-one shoe is lighter.  the insole measurement is not correct but I didnt know if I should go with the 37.5 or 38, I would like a tight fit in this style n texture.
> again!!



Those are actually Alta Damas.  Based on your sizing, you'll probably need the size 38.


----------



## crystalhowlett

oh, Thank you. I'll keep my :ninja: on the 38's. Thanks Sakura!!
Is there a difference between a ALtadama peep toe and the Alta Dama?
I bought a 37.5 in the new jade ws Altadama?


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

Does anyone know if/how much watersnake stretches? I've just got a pair of nude watersnake rosella flats, I went a 1/2 size down from my TTS (39) as it felt a little loose in the boutique, but now Im home the 38.5 is feeling really tight and Im not sure I made the right decision!


----------



## sakura

crystalhowlett said:


> oh, Thank you. I'll keep my :ninja: on the 38's. Thanks Sakura!!
> Is there a difference between a ALtadama peep toe and the Alta Dama?
> I bought a 37.5 in the new jade ws Altadama?



They're both the same style.  The purple suede version was the first release of this style (FW '08).  I noticed that sizing changed from SS '09.  Based on my ADs from FW '08, I would estimate a 37.5 to be 9.25" and a 38 to be 9.375".  Does that help?


----------



## sakura

Adeline_Ivy said:


> Does anyone know if/how much watersnake stretches? I've just got a pair of nude watersnake rosella flats, I went a 1/2 size down from my TTS (39) as it felt a little loose in the boutique, but now Im home the 38.5 is feeling really tight and Im not sure I made the right decision!



The watersnake will stretch.


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

sakura said:


> The watersnake will stretch.



Thanks Sakura


----------



## crystalhowlett

YEs, thank you. maybe too small..... i need a 9.5 the smallest ummmmm. good thing i didnt BId. I dont know where these sellers get their insole measurements. they both have a 7.5 as the insole????? what is that?




sakura said:


> They're both the same style. The purple suede version was the first release of this style (FW '08). I noticed that sizing changed from SS '09. Based on my ADs from FW '08, I would estimate a 37.5 to be 9.25" and a 38 to be 9.375". Does that help?


----------



## CasinoRoyal

I'm SUPER sad... I just got my yellow declic's in the mail from an ebayer and they are a 39.5 and they fit tooo damn small.  They are HAUTE and I can't even squeeze my sashquatch feet into them. I'm a TTS CL 10 but I thought I could get away with the 39.5. NEGATIVE. I am going to sell them on ebay....


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  CR


----------



## jenayb

CasinoRoyal said:


> I'm SUPER sad... I just got my yellow declic's in the mail from an ebayer and they are a 39.5 and they fit tooo damn small.  They are HAUTE and I can't even squeeze my sashquatch feet into them. I'm a TTS CL 10 but I thought I could get away with the 39.5. NEGATIVE. I am going to sell them on ebay....





I'm sorry. Declics do not run large......


----------



## wooler

Please ladies,
has any one tried the Daffodil 160.
it is TTS or smaller?
I am inlove with it.


----------



## Star86doll

wooler said:


> Please ladies,
> has any one tried the Daffodil 160.
> it is TTS or smaller?
> I am inlove with it.



I own the Daffs, and got them in TTS fit like a glove!


----------



## CasinoRoyal

jenaywins said:


> I'm sorry. Declics do not run large......


 
I see... I thought I could get away with them because they are suede (and suede stretches) but it was a no-go. I tried to justify it and my Mother says to me "don't even try it girly- you can tell they are too small for your feet". You know when your Mother makes a comment about your shoes, it's golden.

I just ordered the Duvette pump in a 39.5 (I did research on how that shoe fits) and I think that may be the winner for the month... I was advised that they fit like the Pigalle's so I'm thinking that I should be safe.


----------



## sakura

crystalhowlett said:


> YEs, thank you. maybe too small..... i need a 9.5 the smallest ummmmm. good thing i didnt BId. I dont know where these sellers get their insole measurements. they both have a 7.5 as the insole????? what is that?



*crystalhowlett*, I just wanted to correct myself.  The style is actually the Alta Nodo, and not the Alta Dama! 

While the Alta Nodo is the d'sorsay version of the Alta Dama with the Lady Gres vamp, sizing advice remains the same.


----------



## unoma

Hi,
Pls has any one tried Vizir?
Is it TTS or smaller?


----------



## Indieana

Denim Studded Pigalle - Is the sizing the same as the leather ie 1/2 to a full size down?

Thank you


----------



## inspiredgem

This isn't exactly a sizing question but I thought I'd ask anyway.  Do the Maggie's fit like the Rolando's (they look like they have a similar toe shape)?   I'm really hoping that they don't because I can't wear Rolando's. 
Thanks!


----------



## jeshika

inspiredgem said:


> This isn't exactly a sizing question but I thought I'd ask anyway.  Do the Maggie's fit like the Rolando's (they look like they have a similar toe shape)?   I'm really hoping that they don't because I can't wear Rolando's.
> Thanks!



Nope! The pitch on the Rolando is weird. I always feel like I am lurching/falling forward. Don't have that feeling with the Maggies.


----------



## jenayb

Indieana said:


> Denim Studded Pigalle - Is the sizing the same as the leather ie 1/2 to a full size down?
> 
> Thank you


 
Yes.


----------



## Cityfashionista

unoma said:


> Hi,
> Pls has any one tried Vizir?
> Is it TTS or smaller?



I have this shoe in a 40.5. I wore it today in fact. I'm usually a 40.5 or a 41 so I would say it is TTS.


----------



## diamant

sizing help.
i am a us 8
i fit a cl simple 38.5, declic 39
i am wondering what size i will be in thigh highs especially the 140mm nappa thigh highs from the fall 2010 collection with zipper details


----------



## PeepToe

Hey everyone! I am a 35.5 in Maleva Peep-Toe, 36 in Lady Peep Slingback, 35 in Greissimo 140, and 36 in Iowa Zeppa. 
So those are my sizes again.....Would a 36.5 work in a new simple?


----------



## jeshika

PeepToe said:


> Hey everyone! I am a 35.5 in Maleva Peep-Toe, 36 in Lady Peep Slingback, 35 in Greissimo 140, and 36 in Iowa Zeppa.
> So those are my sizes again.....Would a 36.5 work in a new simple?



I think it's gong to be a little big. But you could always pad it.


----------



## PeepToe

jeshika said:


> I think it's gong to be a little big. But you could always pad it.


Do you think a pad will take care of that 1/2 size? Its patent leather if it helps. It ends soon! Sorry for the questions!


----------



## jeshika

PeepToe said:


> Do you think a pad will take care of that 1/2 size? Its patent leather if it helps. It ends soon! Sorry for the questions!



mmm, it should. i personally don't like shoes too big but if you really want them, you can make them work.


----------



## chaomiu

Hi ladies, I need your advice! 
I am a true US size 6.5 average width feet (Loeffler Randall, Cole Haan, Ferragamo) and wear CL So Private 120 Patent Calf Cork Sling in 37 and Pinched Toe Platform Calf Mary Jane in 37.5.

I just purchased Deroba 140 Flannel Wedge Espadrille (Fall 2010 collection) in 37. They are available only in whole size and Saks recommends ordering true whole size; the next whole size up for .5 size.

I am in love with the style but they fit tight and painful in the toe-box being brand new. The length seems to be just fine. Do these Flannel Espadrille stretch at all and become comfortable with wear? Is my size 38 for this shoes? Should I return them? Thanks for your help


----------



## diamant

anyone know how the CL THIGH HIGH NAPPAS from the fall fit (zipper back detail)


----------



## FlipDiver

PeepToe said:


> Hey everyone! I am a 35.5 in Maleva Peep-Toe, 36 in Lady Peep Slingback, 35 in Greissimo 140, and 36 in Iowa Zeppa.
> So those are my sizes again.....Would a 36.5 work in a new simple?


 
I agree with Jeshika, I wear a size 36 in Simple but when I tried a 36 in New Simple it was at least a half size too big.  I would have to go a half size down at least.


----------



## jenayb

chaomiu said:


> Hi ladies, I need your advice!
> I am a true US size 6.5 average width feet (Loeffler Randall, Cole Haan, Ferragamo) and wear CL So Private 120 Patent Calf Cork Sling in 37 and Pinched Toe Platform Calf Mary Jane in 37.5.
> 
> I just purchased Deroba 140 Flannel Wedge Espadrille (Fall 2010 collection) in 37. They are available only in whole size and Saks recommends ordering true whole size; the next whole size up for .5 size.
> 
> I am in love with the style but they fit tight and painful in the toe-box being brand new. The length seems to be just fine. Do these Flannel Espadrille stretch at all and become comfortable with wear? Is my size 38 for this shoes? Should I return them? Thanks for your help



Flannel won't stretch much, if at all. Can you exchange them? 



diamant said:


> anyone know how the CL THIGH HIGH NAPPAS from the fall fit (zipper back detail)



Size up a half size for thigh-highs.


----------



## chaomiu

Thank you jenaywins! 
I wanted to exchange them for 38 but they are completely sold out everywhere. So I will return the shoes.

Now I found Viva Boom Lace Up Espadrille (2011 Spring collection) and thinking about ordering online. Unlike Deroba 140 Flannel Espadrille, Viva Boom are made of calf suede and the cut out lace up style seems to provide more room for width. 

My question is should I order 37 or 38? I wonder if all the CL Espadrilles fit very tight in the toe-box!?


----------



## trustlove

Would open lips 140 size 9 be a good fit, I wear a 8.5. Saks says to go half a size up. Thoughts?


----------



## candyapples88

trustlove said:


> Would open lips 140 size 9 be a good fit, I wear a 8.5. Saks says to go half a size up. Thoughts?



CL website says it's TTS. There are a few people on here who bought them one full size up as recommended by NAP, and they ended up being one full size too big. However, a half size up might not be bad...


----------



## skislope15

can anyone tell me how the exotic altadama's run, specifically the snakeskin ones (whip, water)? I can't seem to find out anywhere. I usually wear a 39 in prives or rolandos or 38.5 in greissimos, any suggestions with sizes? Thanks


----------



## candyapples88

skislope15 said:


> can anyone tell me how the exotic altadama's run, specifically the snakeskin ones (whip, water)? I can't seem to find out anywhere. I usually wear a 39 in prives or rolandos or 38.5 in greissimos, any suggestions with sizes? Thanks



CL website states these run US TTS.


----------



## trustlove

Thanks Candy


----------



## skislope15

thanks!


----------



## heelsonwheels

Hi everyone! I'm a CL newbie.

I'm usually a 6.5 in Nine West, 7 in Steve Madden, 6 or 7 in Miss Sixty, but everything seems to vary from brand to brand. Generally on a wide shoe (ie. riding boot) I'm a 6 across the board. Narrow I'm usually a 7 (or 37), so I'd say my feet are wide. I've also bought 38's for the width but found the length too long and I've had to put insoles because my heel kept sliding out. This isn't that helpful for wide feet because all it does is crush the foot to the top of the shoe, not make it shorter in length!

I haven't bought any CL's yet, but I'd like to start! I've been in stores and seem to fit the 37.5 but they didn't have them in the style I really wanted so I tried other styles for fun (what a slippery slope this is!!!) unfortunately I didn't take note of the name of the styles I tried (dohhh)

I found a pair of Hyper Prive's on ebay and got them authenticated here on TPF, but I'm still unsure about the size. I'm not sure what season they are, but here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320664885651&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## kblucero

Hi there, I'm thinking of buying this CL in ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...08628&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4083wt_1139

but I want to be sure of the size, 

Style: Very Very in Red Patent
Usual Size: US 6
CL I own: Yolanda in 36 (which is also not in the list)

Should I get the VERY VERY in 36 too?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jeshika

skislope15 said:


> can anyone tell me how the exotic altadama's run, specifically the snakeskin ones (whip, water)? I can't seem to find out anywhere. I usually wear a 39 in prives or rolandos or 38.5 in greissimos, any suggestions with sizes? Thanks



when i tried them the royal blue watersnake ADs, TTS fit best.


----------



## jenayb

chaomiu said:


> Thank you jenaywins!
> I wanted to exchange them for 38 but they are completely sold out everywhere. So I will return the shoes.
> 
> Now I found Viva Boom Lace Up Espadrille (2011 Spring collection) and thinking about ordering online. Unlike Deroba 140 Flannel Espadrille, Viva Boom are made of calf suede and the cut out lace up style seems to provide more room for width.
> 
> My question is should I order 37 or 38? I wonder if all the CL Espadrilles fit very tight in the toe-box!?



Given the material... Hmm. They will stretch, that is for sure, but you don't want them to be too tight and uncomfortable... Honestly, I would purchase both sizes and return whichever does not work! 



trustlove said:


> Would open lips 140 size 9 be a good fit, I wear a 8.5. Saks says to go half a size up. Thoughts?



No. Purchase TTS. 



skislope15 said:


> can anyone tell me how the exotic altadama's run, specifically the snakeskin ones (whip, water)? I can't seem to find out anywhere. I usually wear a 39 in prives or rolandos or 38.5 in greissimos, any suggestions with sizes? Thanks



Your best bet is TTS, although I've gotten away with a half size down. I have both TTS and a half size down in exotic ADs. 



heelsonwheels said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a CL newbie.
> 
> I'm usually a 6.5 in Nine West, 7 in Steve Madden, 6 or 7 in Miss Sixty, but everything seems to vary from brand to brand. Generally on a wide shoe (ie. riding boot) I'm a 6 across the board. Narrow I'm usually a 7 (or 37), so I'd say my feet are wide. I've also bought 38's for the width but found the length too long and I've had to put insoles because my heel kept sliding out. This isn't that helpful for wide feet because all it does is crush the foot to the top of the shoe, not make it shorter in length!
> 
> I haven't bought any CL's yet, but I'd like to start! I've been in stores and seem to fit the 37.5 but they didn't have them in the style I really wanted so I tried other styles for fun (what a slippery slope this is!!!) unfortunately I didn't take note of the name of the styles I tried (dohhh)
> 
> I found a pair of Hyper Prive's on ebay and got them authenticated here on TPF, but I'm still unsure about the size. I'm not sure what season they are, but here's the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320664885651&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> any help is greatly appreciated!!!



This style generally runs TTS.


----------



## heelsonwheels

Thanks Jenaywins, u guys are amazing!!!


----------



## trustlove

Pigalle Plato. I normally wear a size 8.5 but I heard they run large. Would an 8 be good?


----------



## jenayb

trustlove said:


> Pigalle Plato. I normally wear a size 8.5 but I heard they run large. Would an 8 be good?


 
Did you already buy them? You should go a half size down.


----------



## trustlove

^Thanks. I ordered an 8 to be on the safe side good thing I did


----------



## boogiemonster

does anybody know if the 4A Python-Suede Platform Booties are TTS?
i fit a 38 in the old VP


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

 US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 6

 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): Average

 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are

- Simple 85 kid - 36
- Mater Claude patent - 36
- Decollete 328 patent - 36.5
- Lady Claude patent - 36.5
- Ron Ron 100 (from 2009) - 36.5
- VP patent (from 2010) - 36
- VP suede (from 2009) - 36
- Very Galaxy - 36
- Ostrich Mad Marta 150 - 36.5
- Triclo - 36
- Drapiday 100 suede - 35.5
- Rolande Boucle suede - 35.5
- Fifi - 35.5
.....etc.

 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.

*PIGALLE PLATO 140* in NUDE GLITTER please!!!

I already did a lot of research and I think the verdict is that we need to go down at least 1/2 size. I think I'm pretty much a true 36 with CL, so I'm thinking 35.5 or should I go for 35?!?!??!?!
Thank you!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^ughhh... nevermind, I'm gonna go for 35.5


----------



## aimeekle

Hi Ladies! I'm new the CL group and am in the process of getting my first pair . Last week I went to Neimans to tried on a pair of the Very Prive. They didn't have my size in the Camel so I am still waiting for them. I ended up getting the 5.5. 

Now I am interested in the Bianca which I have to order online since they don't even have it in my store. What size would you recommend?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^I would stay with the same 35.5


----------



## jeshika

aimeekle said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm new the CL group and am in the process of getting my first pair . Last week I went to Neimans to tried on a pair of the Very Prive. They didn't have my size in the Camel so I am still waiting for them. I ended up getting the 5.5.
> 
> Now I am interested in the Bianca which I have to order online since they don't even have it in my store. What size would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



1/2 size down. I would go with a Size 35.


----------



## chaomiu

Thanks again jenaywins! 
I ordered both sizes in two different colors for Viva Boom Espadrilles, creme in 37 and black in 38.

Creme is so popular that they only have a few sizes left and 38 was already sold out. Well, I can hardly wait to receive these lovely summer shoes!!


----------



## aimeekle

jeshika said:


> 1/2 size down. I would go with a Size 35.



Even though I'm usually a 6 in other shoes?


----------



## jeshika

aimeekle said:


> Even though I'm usually a 6 in other shoes?



You said you were a 35.5 in VPs. I wear a 35.5 in VP and 35 in Bibi. (which is essentially a Bianca with a thick heel)


----------



## aimeekle

jeshika said:


> You said you were a 35.5 in VPs. I wear a 35.5 in VP and 35 in Bibi. (which is essentially a Bianca with a thick heel)



Oh ok. Thanks for your help.


----------



## chanell0ve

Hello ladies, 
How does the leopard daffodil run? I read it runs tts but sa says runs small? Tia


----------



## kvjohns614

Hello everyone!
Just a quick question, if I get a pair of patent Biancas 1/2 size up, will I be able to make them work? Does anyone have experience with doing this in this style? I know they typically run 1/2 size down but I am desperately trying to make these work 
Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## jeshika

aimeekle said:


> Oh ok. Thanks for your help.



Welcome! Good luck!


----------



## Nolia

I'm a true size 6 (US 36).  I've been bouncing back and forth between two pairs of CLs to break my CL virginity to.  How are these size wise?  Narrow?  Wide?  What about comfort, I heard the Lady Peeps could rock back and forth because of the curved part in the front, but I'm also looking for height.

It's LADY PEEP 150 GLITTER PUMPS vs PIGALLE PLATO 140 NUDE GLITTER.
(I only have 3 posts so I can't make a new thread on this, help me out)

PIGALLE PLATO 140 NUDE GLITTER
+ It's more "gold" colored which I like
+ TPF said it seems authentic via ebay
- Seems pricey since seller implied my offer was too low
http://img857.imageshack.us/img857/8118/photo1g.jpg

LADY PEEP 150 GLITTER PUMPS
+ I like the height 
+ The price is within budget
- I'll be on the waiting list for a size 36
http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/lady-peep-150-glitter-pumps-92262.html


----------



## jeshika

If this is your first pair, I would suggest you go to a boutique or department store to try a couple styles on to test the fit and comfort. For most people, depending on their size and the width of  their feet, their US size is not their CL size. Pigalle Plato people usually size 1/2 to 1 size down from the regular CL size. Lady Peep is probably at least a 1/2 size down. 

ETA: this is the right place to post. no need to start a new thread. 



Nolia said:


> I'm a true size 6 (US 36).  I've been bouncing back and forth between two pairs of CLs to break my CL virginity to.  How are these size wise?  Narrow?  Wide?  What about comfort, I heard the Lady Peeps could rock back and forth because of the curved part in the front, but I'm also looking for height.
> 
> It's LADY PEEP 150 GLITTER PUMPS vs PIGALLE PLATO 140 NUDE GLITTER.
> (I only have 3 posts so I can't make a new thread on this, help me out)
> 
> PIGALLE PLATO 140 NUDE GLITTER
> + It's more "gold" colored which I like
> + TPF said it seems authentic via ebay
> - Seems pricey since seller implied my offer was too low
> http://img857.imageshack.us/img857/8118/photo1g.jpg
> 
> LADY PEEP 150 GLITTER PUMPS
> + I like the height
> + The price is within budget
> - I'll be on the waiting list for a size 36
> http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/lady-peep-150-glitter-pumps-92262.html


----------



## cts900

kvjohns614 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Just a quick question, if I get a pair of patent Biancas 1/2 size up, will I be able to make them work? Does anyone have experience with doing this in this style? I know they typically run 1/2 size down but I am desperately trying to make these work
> Thanks for all your help!!



I don't have them but my understanding is that they stretch _like crazy_ and 1/2 size up seems like a very risky choice from everything I have heard.


----------



## gigilevangi

Hello everyone!
I want to buy a pair of leather VPs and a pair of patent you yous but they both are half size small. I know that both of them fit TTS but do you ladies think they might stretch and fit ok? I'm afraid that b/c they both are peep toes there might be huge risk of my toes hanging out((((
Although, I am size 37.5 and my new simples fit TTS, but after a couple of wears i have some heel slippage. And i have skinny feet.
TIA!


----------



## FreshLilies

Is anyone familiar with the Catchouli? I am a size 39 in VP, do you think a Catchouli 39.5 would fit me? I heard they ran small but I'm not sure...







Picture for reference 
Thank you!


----------



## maria-mixalis

Hello,
I would like to ask you if Hola Chica flat sandals run true to size..I normally wear 39 but my CL fred are 40.
Do you suggest to go for 40 to Hola Chica or run true to size and go for 39?


----------



## viored

Hi Everyone.  I need some sizing help.

I usually wear a size 7 in most brands, and I have narrow feet.  I have a pair of calf leather VPs that I bought in 2009 but I am not sure if they are the new or old sizing.  They are a 37.

I also have a pair of patent fetichas in a size 37 that are just a hair big without the heel liner.

I would like to get a pair of patent VPs but I wasn't sure if the shoes I got before were in the old sizing or the new sizing?  Should I stick with the 37 or move down to a 36.5 based on the new sizing?

Thank you in advance for all of your help!!!


----------



## heelsonwheels

Quick question about CL Hyper Prive in gold... can anyone tell me what season they were from? I can't seem to find them currently and I found them on ebay and I'm not sure what season(s) they're from in order to figure out the sizing... Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!!!


----------



## tyyne10

what size should i taka louboutin loubout. i  do not have any louboutins .  i normally wear 36-36,5.i had normall feet


----------



## angelkisses

I'm wanting to purchase my first CL's. I tried on patent declic 90mm, and I think 37.5 fit me best. However, what size do you think I'd need for the 140mm if it is in suede? If this helps, I'm usually about a size 36.5-37.


----------



## Clooky001

Hi ladies, please help - do lucifer bows run the same as pigalle sizing?


----------



## Clooky001

Hi ya, I purchased them tts, I found the half size down a little tight.


----------



## Clooky001

chanell0ve said:


> Hello ladies,
> How does the leopard daffodil run? I read it runs tts but sa says runs small? Tia



Hi Chanel, I purchased them tts, I found the half size down a little tight.


----------



## FreshLilies

heelsonwheels said:


> Quick question about CL Hyper Prive in gold... can anyone tell me what season they were from? I can't seem to find them currently and I found them on ebay and I'm not sure what season(s) they're from in order to figure out the sizing... Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!!!



They are from this season! Barney's has them in stock on their website


----------



## hazeltt

I see that most people got the Balotas in TTS. But the CL website recommends taking 0.5 size down. Any truth to that?


----------



## candyapples88

hazeltt said:


> I see that most people got the Balotas in TTS. But the CL website recommends taking 0.5 size down. Any truth to that?



Carlinha stated she got hers TTS but could have went down .5 as it's a little loose. CL website tends to be pretty accurate in terms of sizing. I always look to their website when deciding on sizing and it has worked out so far.


----------



## hazeltt

candyapples88 said:


> Carlinha stated she got hers TTS but could have went down .5 as it's a little loose. CL website tends to be pretty accurate in terms of sizing. I always look to their website when deciding on sizing and it has worked out so far.




That's the thing. I see most mod pics where the straps a little loose but tight in the ankle area. But for *C'*s, it was good-fitting but not tight like the others that I have seen.


----------



## candyapples88

hazeltt said:


> That's the thing. I see most mod pics where the straps a little loose but tight in the ankle area. But for *C'*s, it was good-fitting but not tight like the others that I have seen.



Could just be her foot or the others feet. I think the important thing is if the length will fit and there is no gap in the back. If you have a narrow foot in general, I can see the straps fitting loose throughout the entire shoe and vice versa for wider feet. I would go with the CL recommendation. If you buy online, you can always return them for a refund.


----------



## hazeltt

Yea, my feet are more on the narrow side. Okay, I guess I'll go with the CL recommendation. I hope they fit because I'm not in the US and I can't return them that easily. Thanks for your help, *candyapples*!


----------



## candyapples88

hazeltt said:


> Yea, my feet are more on the narrow side. Okay, I guess I'll go with the CL recommendation. I hope they fit because I'm not in the US and I can't return them that easily. Thanks for your help, *candyapples*!



Are you getting the black ones? They're soooo nice. Mod pics please when you receive them!!


----------



## Fashionistavava

I just bought the Jean Pigalle Spikes CLs. I got a half size bigger. I wear a 37 and I bought a 37.5. My toes are crunched up and I wanted to know if they will ever stretch because they are jean. My toes get all crunched up and it hurts. Anything I can do?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

I ladies, I would like to know the sizing of Pigalle Plato. Anybody know if they are TTS? Are comfortable to walk on? Í'm in love with them!
Thank you for your kind help!


----------



## hazeltt

candyapples88 said:


> Are you getting the black ones? They're soooo nice. Mod pics please when you receive them!!



I'm still waiting to hear back to see if they have my size. I think I'm going to go for something more colorful.


----------



## Fashionistavava

*Pigalle Spikes* 
I just bought the Jean Pigalle Spikes CLs. I got a half size bigger. I wear a 37 and I bought a 37.5. My toes are crunched up and I wanted to know if they will ever stretch because they are jean. My toes get all crunched up and it hurts. Anything I can do?


----------



## candyapples88

hazeltt said:


> I'm still waiting to hear back to see if they have my size. I think I'm going to go for something more colorful.



Ooooohhh....RB maybe??


----------



## candyapples88

Fashionistavava said:


> *Pigalle Spikes*
> I just bought the Jean Pigalle Spikes CLs. I got a half size bigger. I wear a 37 and I bought a 37.5. My toes are crunched up and I wanted to know if they will ever stretch because they are jean. My toes get all crunched up and it hurts. Anything I can do?



I wouldn't recommend a half size bigger as they will be too big. Do you notice a heel gap in the back when you have them on? I'm not sure if jean stretches or not, but I would assume that they will give a little with wear as most material does no matter what it is.


----------



## Fashionistavava

candyapples88 said:


> I wouldn't recommend a half size bigger as they will be too big. Do you notice a heel gap in the back when you have them on? I'm not sure if jean stretches or not, but I would assume that they will give a little with wear as most material does no matter what it is.


 
They actualy fit fine. There is no gap. I have fat feet and im am not use to wearing pointed toe shoes. I just hope they break it because I have only worn them for 20min lol


----------



## jeshika

Fashionistavava said:


> They actualy fit fine. There is no gap. I have fat feet and im am not use to wearing pointed toe shoes. I just hope they break it because I have only worn them for 20min lol



The piggies will stretch to mould to your feet. Hang in there... like the other ladies have said, wear them with socks around the house and they should get better soon.  Good luck!


----------



## evanescent

Hi ladies! Can anyone please tell me what I would be in the New Declics? Here are my sizes:

- Very Prive (2011) 35
- Ron Ron 35
- Bianca 35 (a little loose)
- Lady Page 35
- Lady Claude 35.5
- Madame Butterfly Peeptoe 35.5

Thanks so much!


----------



## SophieLov

Evan I go TTS in declics (same as VP size)  HTH 

Does any one know the sizing on the sonia flats? I'm usually a 38 in CL's but the Sonia flats I want are a 37.5 do you think it will be too small ? TIA x


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Hello ladies

If anyone could tell me what size I would be in patent fontanetes I'd appreciate the advice.

Normal US size 6
New Ron Rons 36
New Simple 36
Helmets 35.5
You You (greasepaint) 36.5
Fit into both 35.5 (bit snug) and 36 (bit loose) patent Fifi
Don't have VPs but I think Im a 36 in patents 

Feet are average width with narrow heels. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fashionistavava

jeshika said:


> The piggies will stretch to mould to your feet. Hang in there... like the other ladies have said, wear them with socks around the house and they should get better soon.  Good luck!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## CatNZ

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I ladies, I would like to know the sizing of Pigalle Plato. Anybody know if they are TTS? Are comfortable to walk on? Í'm in love with them!
> Thank you for your kind help!



what height pigalle plato are you considering?  here's my experience with pigalle platos:

all my non-plato pigalle 120's are 38, I have wide feet.  I got a pair of 120mm pigalle plato in 38, and they're a perfect fit, just like non-plato 120 pigalles.

I also got a pair of 140mm plato pigalle in 38, and they actually have a gap at the back.  In theory I could go half a size smaller, but the width of my feet are quite happy right now, so I'll just pad them once they're stretched.  If you have normal or narrow feet then you can definitely go half size down from usual pigalle120.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CatNZ said:


> what height pigalle plato are you considering?  here's my experience with pigalle platos:
> 
> all my non-plato pigalle 120's are 38, I have wide feet.  I got a pair of 120mm pigalle plato in 38, and they're a perfect fit, just like non-plato 120 pigalles.
> 
> I also got a pair of 140mm plato pigalle in 38, and they actually have a gap at the back.  In theory I could go half a size smaller, but the width of my feet are quite happy right now, so I'll just pad them once they're stretched.  If you have normal or narrow feet then you can definitely go half size down from usual pigalle120.



Thank you dear, I got a pair of Pigalle 120 in size 37. My TTS is 37.5, but my Pigalle 120 have a gap, I would need them in 36.5.

I want Pigalle plato 140 but I dont know what size I should take. Do you think I should take them in size 35.5? 

Other question, Is Pigalle Plato 140 more comfortable than pigalle 120?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Yes I would go one full size down from your regular Pigalle 120, so yes, get the 35.5!

Yes, They're also more comfy than the regular Pigalle 120


----------



## jamidee

Does anyone know how the Elisa run? I have the ariella talon boots in 40. Vp in 40. Sexy glitter sling in 41. 
I wear a US 9. Ninewest 9. My feet are average width.


----------



## jamidee

Ohhh I need help!! My Pigalle Magenta beauties came in today!! and this is how they fit. 


















I went down a half a size from my TTS because I know I have average width feet and larger toes and now I'm wondering if I'm the exception (I'm a us9 and have VP 40) and should have stuck with my TTS. I can barely walk. My pinky toe is excruciatingly squashed. I've read things about the patent stretching (but they were used but supposedly only worn once before) and if you see the pics... I compared with pics that someone posted of the piggies when they are stretched and they look basically new. 

What should I do? Sell them on bay..? even though they are beautiful!! or wear them and try to stretch them out? (I don't think I can even walk in them... I hobble. lol. 

Also, it seems the length of my foot fits.. it's just the toe box doesn't have the capacity to house my flinstone toes. 
But, it really feels like I could have used a 40 instead of a 39.5. Does this (my poor toes) look normal for shoes that aren't stretched? or do they look stretched?:help:


oh and p.s. excuse the hairy legs... in my haste to get all of you wonderful ladies' opinions... I didn't bother to groom


----------



## candyapples88

jamidee said:


> Ohhh I need help!! My Pigalle Magenta beauties came in today!! and this is how they fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went down a half a size from my TTS because I know I have average width feet and larger toes and now I'm wondering if I'm the exception (I'm a us9 and have VP 40) and should have stuck with my TTS. I can barely walk. My pinky toe is excruciatingly squashed. I've read things about the patent stretching (but they were used but supposedly only worn once before) and if you see the pics... I compared with pics that someone posted of the piggies when they are stretched and they look basically new.
> 
> What should I do? Sell them on bay..? even though they are beautiful!! or wear them and try to stretch them out? (I don't think I can even walk in them... I hobble. lol.
> 
> Also, it seems the length of my foot fits.. it's just the toe box doesn't have the capacity to house my flinstone toes.
> But, it really feels like I could have used a 40 instead of a 39.5. Does this (my poor toes) look normal for shoes that aren't stretched? or do they look stretched?



They will stretch with wear. It's up to you if you want to keep them and break them in, or possibly sell them...but they will stretch. Unfortunately, some people just can't do piggies because of the toe box...it's definitely not made for everyone's feet.


----------



## jamidee

So they look normal on me for not being stretched? They don't look too small...even with that pinky toe poking out the side and the big toe making an indent?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*see 1st comment above with the rest of the pics*


----------



## candyapples88

jamidee said:


> So they look normal on me for not being stretched? They don't look too small...even with that pinky toe poking out the side and the big toe making an indent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *see 1st comment above with the rest of the pics*



I'm not seeing whatever imperfection you're seeing. I think they look great. Some people can't even keep their toes from spilling out the side, but yours look pretty intact. If you can bear the pain of breaking them in, I say keep them.


----------



## CatNZ

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank you dear, I got a pair of Pigalle 120 in size 37. My TTS is 37.5, but my Pigalle 120 have a gap, I would need them in 36.5.
> 
> I want Pigalle plato 140 but I dont know what size I should take. Do you think I should take them in size 35.5?
> 
> Other question, Is Pigalle Plato 140 more comfortable than pigalle 120?



wow  that's a lot of downsizing!! but perhaps your feet are narrow, so its slipping forward with the height.  mine are wide so they refuse to go forward 

I'd say start with a 36 in plato140, then decide if you can go down.  even though my plato140 has a gap at the back, if I go any lower my feet would be hurting width-wise.

plato140 is technically still ~120mm high, so no difference in comfort in that way.  BUT, the platform does make it far more solid to walk with


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CatNZ said:


> wow  that's a lot of downsizing!! but perhaps your feet are narrow, so its slipping forward with the height.  mine are wide so they refuse to go forward
> 
> I'd say start with a 36 in plato140, then decide if you can go down.  even though my plato140 has a gap at the back, if I go any lower my feet would be hurting width-wise.
> 
> plato140 is technically still ~120mm high, so no difference in comfort in that way.  BUT, the platform does make it far more solid to walk with



thank you very much for your help, has served me well !!

I will go for pigalle plato 140 in size 36 to start.
I´ll tell you...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jamidee said:


> So they look normal on me for not being stretched? They don't look too small...even with that pinky toe poking out the side and the big toe making an indent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *see 1st comment above with the rest of the pics*



I think it looks GREAT on you


----------



## jamidee

Thanks! I guess I'll just walk around the house hobbling like a cripple until I can bare them!! 



ohhh those Pigalle Plato 140s are fabulous!


----------



## FreshLilies

Hey everyone! Need sizing advice for my second pair.

US Size: 8.5 or 9
Very Prive Size: 39

Would a 39 in the No Barre be a good fit? 
Thank you!


----------



## iloveguard04

Hi Ladies, please help.  I am a US size 9 could I make a size 38 satin bow t-dorcet work?

Thanks!


----------



## jamidee

So.. not sure if this post belongs here, but I've been walking around in the piggies all day... and they hurt!! How long do they take to stretch out?


And anyone else had piggies that they couldn't wear til they stretched out...advice!? *please see previous post and let me know opinions!*


Thanks all and sorry for being a pest!


----------



## dkli14

I need help on sizing for Feticha.

US size: 6.5 (my size for shoes from Nine West, Cole Haan, Tory Burch, Coach)
Decollete: 37
Very Prive: 37 to accommodate my freakishly long middle toe so that it doesn't hang over
New Simple: 36.5

I have average width feet with the exception of my middle toe that's a tad longer than my big toe.

Would I be able to fit comfortably into a python Feticha in size 37?  I have my eyes on a pair and unsure of sizing since I can't try them on at the stores.  TIA


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Bumping this... Can anyone assist? Thanks. 



ImeldaMarkII said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> If anyone could tell me what size I would be in patent fontanetes I'd appreciate the advice.
> 
> Normal US size 6
> New Ron Rons 36
> New Simple 36
> Helmets 35.5
> You You (greasepaint) 36.5
> Fit into both 35.5 (bit snug) and 36 (bit loose) patent Fifi
> Don't have VPs but I think Im a 36 in patents
> 
> Feet are average width with narrow heels.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Nolia

CEC had advised me to go a size or half down for the Pigalle Plato 140mm.  Does anyone else have a similar experience?  Should I actually measure my foot length and width?!  So should I actually go half and size down or a full?


----------



## hydrohoki

Argh I got my eye on a pair but I'm not even sure what my TTS in loubies is.

I have 36.5 Simple 100's (fit better with an insole)
36.5 you you, 2 pairs (one fits with insole on right foot only, the other pair needs lots of padding)
37 Ron ron, needs padding especially for the heel.
36.5 champus, perfect fit.

Anyone know if I got a chance of a patent clichy 100 36 fitting?


----------



## rilokiley

hydrohoki said:


> Argh I got my eye on a pair but I'm not even sure what my TTS in loubies is.
> 
> I have 36.5 Simple 100's (fit better with an insole)
> 36.5 you you, 2 pairs (one fits with insole on right foot only, the other pair needs lots of padding)
> 37 Ron ron, needs padding especially for the heel.
> 36.5 champus, perfect fit.
> 
> Anyone know if I got a chance of a patent clichy 100 36 fitting?




I am about the same size as you (36.5 in Simple, 36.5 in Ron Ron, etc.).  I have a pair of patent Clichy 100 in 37, and they fit well.  I might be able to swing a 36.5, but 36 would be way too small.


----------



## rilokiley

ImeldaMarkII said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> If anyone could tell me what size I would be in patent fontanetes I'd appreciate the advice.
> 
> Normal US size 6
> New Ron Rons 36
> New Simple 36
> Helmets 35.5
> You You (greasepaint) 36.5
> Fit into both 35.5 (bit snug) and 36 (bit loose) patent Fifi
> Don't have VPs but I think Im a 36 in patents
> 
> Feet are average width with narrow heels.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I am about the same size as you, too.  I would go with 36.5 for the Fontanete (I didn't know they came in patent though... only suede?  Did CL recently come out with a patent version?  If so, I wouldn't be as sure about sizing.)


----------



## rilokiley

DonnaK483 said:


> I need help on sizing for Feticha.
> 
> US size: 6.5 (my size for shoes from Nine West, Cole Haan, Tory Burch, Coach)
> Decollete: 37
> Very Prive: 37 to accommodate my freakishly long middle toe so that it doesn't hang over
> New Simple: 36.5
> 
> I have average width feet with the exception of my middle toe that's a tad longer than my big toe.
> 
> Would I be able to fit comfortably into a python Feticha in size 37?  I have my eyes on a pair and unsure of sizing since I can't try them on at the stores.  TIA



I am a US 6.5, too.  Decollete size = 37, VP = 36.5, New Simple = 36... so it seems like I am slightly smaller than you.  I can do 35.5 or 36 in the Feticha.  Looks like you might have a gap in the 37.


----------



## rilokiley

iloveguard04 said:


> Hi Ladies, please help.  I am a US size 9 could I make a size 38 satin bow t-dorcet work?
> 
> Thanks!




Will be way too small.


----------



## rilokiley

FreshLilies said:


> Hey everyone! Need sizing advice for my second pair.
> 
> US Size: 8.5 or 9
> Very Prive Size: 39
> 
> Would a 39 in the No Barre be a good fit?
> Thank you!




I think it will work.


----------



## hydrohoki

rilokiley said:


> I am about the same size as you (36.5 in Simple, 36.5 in Ron Ron, etc.).  I have a pair of patent Clichy 100 in 37, and they fit well.  I might be able to swing a 36.5, but 36 would be way too small.



Aww this makes me sad.  Thanks!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

rilokiley said:


> I am about the same size as you, too.  I would go with 36.5 for the Fontanete (I didn't know they came in patent though... only suede?  Did CL recently come out with a patent version?  If so, I wouldn't be as sure about sizing.)



Thanks for your help. Am looking at a patent pair now sounds like they might be too snug.


----------



## FreshLilies

rilokiley said:


> I think it will work.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## j_sio604

Hi everyone!
I recently found a pair of louboutin mesh cork platform shoes in size 6, but I am a true size 5.

Does anyone know if these run TTS?

Thx!!


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi !

I nee help with the sizing of the Blanche (100).
They look a lot like the maudissima and the très decolleté but what about the sizing ? I asked about the lenght of the insole but the seller is not answering... I am a 36.5 TTS in most CL's.
Any advise ?

TIA !


----------



## s2ing_u

Dear ladies,

I saw a pair of Declics in patent and was wondering do they ever stretch? The measurements against my normal pairs of shoes shows it to be 1/8 of an inch bigger measured on the inside (good sign) I am normally an Australian 9.5 - 10 which apparently is about a 40 to 40.5 if I am lucky to find a half. Generally I buy it and use the sock method for a number of days for it to stretch out. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380322495525 

I haven't tried on any pair of CLs yet as I won't have any time till the week after next, so hopefully you ladies are able to help.

Thanks so much  

I hate big feet


----------



## jeshika

PetitColibri said:


> Hi !
> 
> I nee help with the sizing of the Blanche (100).
> They look a lot like the maudissima and the très decolleté but what about the sizing ? I asked about the lenght of the insole but the seller is not answering... I am a 36.5 TTS in most CL's.
> Any advise ?
> 
> TIA !



This season's maudissima is TTS.


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> This season's maudissima is TTS.




thanks but I was asking about the *BLANCHE*
do you know if the sizing is the same ?

thanks !


----------



## jeshika

PetitColibri said:


> thanks but I was asking about the *BLANCHE*
> do you know if the sizing is the same ?
> 
> thanks !




Ooops, I thought u were asking what the maudissimas sized like since they looked like the blanche. You might want to ask *Ayala*, i believe she owns a couple pairs of the blanche.


----------



## jamidee

this is a dumb question but, I want them to fit SOOO BAD!!! Bianca slingbacks... please tell me they RUN REALLY SMALL.
I wear a size 9US (ninewest), 40 in VP, 41 in Sexy Glitter Sling, 39.5 in Patent Pigalle 120mm (although I REALLY BELIEVE I NEEDED A 40, and 40 in ariella talon boot. Think a 42 in bianca slingbacks COULD POSSIBLY FIT!?!?!

or the Titi 120 patent 40.5? I looked on the front page and it says TTS... My true to size seems to be a 39, but I've tended to buy 40's in most things.. think it would fit or slip off?


----------



## Nolia

I did a search to check out sizing for Very Prives but it still seems so mixed.  Some are saying go up half a size, some say go down, some say it's TTS... is there a general consensus on these?


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:


> I did a search to check out sizing for Very Prives but it still seems so mixed.  Some are saying go up half a size, some say go down, some say it's TTS... is there a general consensus on these?



I bought mine off of bay and was told to go half a size down...I didn't listen cause my foot feels on the larger size of a us9 and measure 10 inches exactly...so I went with a 40.. which is technically not my TTS since it's a 10. They fit perfect. 


Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## jeshika

jamidee said:


> this is a dumb question but, I want them to fit SOOO BAD!!! Bianca slingbacks... please tell me they RUN REALLY SMALL.
> I wear a size 9US (ninewest), 40 in VP, 41 in Sexy Glitter Sling, 39.5 in Patent Pigalle 120mm (although I REALLY BELIEVE I NEEDED A 40, and 40 in ariella talon boot. Think a 42 in bianca slingbacks COULD POSSIBLY FIT!?!?!
> 
> or the Titi 120 patent 40.5? I looked on the front page and it says TTS... My true to size seems to be a 39, but I've tended to buy 40's in most things.. think it would fit or slip off?




sorry *jamidee*, they run BIG. i have a pair of Bibis that are a 1/2 size down from my regular TTS and they fit perfectly. Bibi = bianca w/ a thick heel


----------



## rilokiley

Nolia said:


> I did a search to check out sizing for Very Prives but it still seems so mixed.  Some are saying go up half a size, some say go down, some say it's TTS... is there a general consensus on these?




If you read the first page of this thread, CL sizing is explained a bit more.  It depends on the season the shoes were produced as well as whether you are in the smaller or larger size range.


----------



## j'adore chanel

Does anyone in the larger size range own Piros boots?  Did you size up 1/2 size or take tts?  How do they fit?  I am trying to decide between a 39.5 and 40.  I'm a 39.5 in new VPs, 40 in old VPs and 39.5 in new Declics and 40-40.5 in old Declics.


----------



## jenayb

j'adore chanel said:


> Does anyone in the larger size range own Piros boots?  Did you size up 1/2 size or take tts?  How do they fit?  I am trying to decide between a 39.5 and 40.  I'm a 39.5 in new VPs, 40 in old VPs and 39.5 in new Declics and 40-40.5 in old Declics.



You should definitely take these TTS.


----------



## j'adore chanel

jenaywins said:


> You should definitely take these TTS.


----------



## dkli14

rilokiley said:


> I am a US 6.5, too.  Decollete size = 37, VP = 36.5, New Simple = 36... so it seems like I am slightly smaller than you.  I can do 35.5 or 36 in the Feticha.  Looks like you might have a gap in the 37.




Thank you rilokiley!  Sounds like there be room to pad so high chance I can make it work.  Now off to submit my bid


----------



## candyny

Ladies, I'm finally getting nude Simples.  I am a 38 US.  The new vp sizing is 37.5 for me.  Any thoughts on what size simple?  TIA.


----------



## nunumgl

Hello Ladies, 

I am a newbie to this forum  I bought my first pair of Louboutins on March 14th of 2011 WOOHOO!!! LOL  
I have been coveting Louboutins for awhile, so I gave in to the urge and tried on the Maudissima and fell in LOVE. I am now hunting for my 2nd pair, I have always always loved the Pigalle and have been looking everywhere for my size and finally found them in a size 36 on ebay. 

What size do you ladies suggest in the Pigalle 120mm? 

I have average arch and width

I have the Maudissima in a 36.5 and they fit perfect. In the morning they are a tiny weeny bit loose, but they quickly fit fine, once my feet swells up from walking around, etc as feet usually do 

Thank you for all your help,
Love


----------



## malmal

Hi Ladies! 
I bought the new VPs and the SA told me they should be tight and that they will loosen up! can someone please assure me this is true? 
I ended up buying the 36.5 (tight) instead of the 37.0 (a little loose) - did I do the right thing?


----------



## shopgirl810

Hi Everyone~
Can someone tell me what is the difference between the New Very Prive vs. the Old Very Prive? Thanks!


----------



## jeshika

shopgirl810 said:


> Hi Everyone~
> Can someone tell me what is the difference between the New Very Prive vs. the Old Very Prive? Thanks!



Old VP just runs about a 1/2 size smaller. I wear a Sz 36 in Old VP and a Sz 35.5 in New VP.


----------



## shopgirl810

jeshika said:


> Old VP just runs about a 1/2 size smaller. I wear a Sz 36 in Old VP and a Sz 35.5 in New VP.



Thank you. So they basically look the same? Both have the platform?


----------



## jeshika

shopgirl810 said:


> Thank you. So they basically look the same? Both have the platform?



Yep, it's the same shoe and same style.


----------



## Fashionistavava

Will wearing socks around the house in my piggies stretch them out? I cant wear my piggellas anywhere because they are spikes. I will just wear them when I go out.


----------



## abagdiva

I have question about the SOM1 sizing, it states that it runs the same size as the CLichy but their are 2 Clichy's listed which one has the same sizing as SOM1, thanks.

_[FONT=&quot]Som1[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] Same as Clichy sizing[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Clichy 100 TTS for SSR; 1/2 to full size UP for others
Clichy 120 1/2 size DOWN from Clichy 100 size[/FONT]_


----------



## justkell

Hey ladies, how do the daffodils run? I'm normally a 38.5, but wear a 38 in biancas and a 39 in decolletes. What would I be in the daffs? Thanks in advance!


----------



## trustlove

do open lips run tts. I usually wear a 38.5.


----------



## trustlove

Can someone also tell me if rolandos and declic run tts


----------



## jeshika

trustlove said:


> do open lips run tts. I usually wear a 38.5.



At least half size up on Big Lips which are the closed toe version of the Open Lips.


----------



## candyapples88

trustlove said:


> do open lips run tts. I usually wear a 38.5.



CL website states these run TTS.


----------



## jeshika

candyapples88 said:


> CL website states these run TTS.



No offense to the CL website, but I have the Big Lips and they run really, really small.


----------



## candyapples88

jeshika said:


> No offense to the CL website, but I have the Big Lips and they run really, really small.



I was referring to the open lips. Girls on here purchased the open lips 1 full size up as recommended by NAP, and they ended up being a full size too big.


----------



## jillianna7

Hello,
I have a sizing question about the Rolando. I am typically a size 5 TTS. I have small somewhat narrow feet. The sales women recommended I order a 36.5 or 36, I decided to go with the 36. Needless to say, they are too big (slip off my heel when I walk). The store only has 35.5 left do you think these will work for me??


----------



## carlinha

justkell said:


> Hey ladies, how do the daffodils run? I'm normally a 38.5, but wear a 38 in biancas and a 39 in decolletes. What would I be in the daffs? Thanks in advance!



for me the daffodile run 1/2 down from TTS, same size as my bianca/bibi.  sounds like for you, the 38 would work.  hope this helps!


----------



## justkell

carlinha said:


> for me the daffodile run 1/2 down from TTS, same size as my bianca/bibi.  sounds like for you, the 38 would work.  hope this helps!



Thanks Carla, much appreciated!


----------



## nunumgl

Hello Ladies,

I am having trouble figuring out what size I need. I am usually between a 36 and a 36.5 in most brands. In the more inexpensive brands, like BCBg and Steve Madden, I am 6.5. I have an average arch and width.

I am looking to buy "New JS Pump" "Bianca 140" and "Sometimes" 

I am a Maudissima in 36.5 and a 36.5 in the VP

Thank you so very much


----------



## Tiffyista

JetSetGo! said:


> Previous thread is archived here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...izing-info-advice-read-first-page-481701.html
> 
> When asking for sizing advice in this thread, please include AS MUCH INFORMATION as possible,
> so we can better help you.
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.
>  Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."
> 
> In this guide, True to Size (TTS) means that it is the same as your US size. So a US 7 = 37 in a TTS CL shoe. HOWEVER, you may need to make adjustments if you have wider feet and/or if you are in the larger size range. In general, sizing for those in the smaller size range (abbrev. SSR; about 36.5 and under) is more TTS than sizing for those in the larger size range (about 38.5 and above). Further, CL sizing has recently changed, and certain styles (e.g., Ron Ron, VP) are running more TTS or even large when compared to before.
> 
> 
> Banana 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Barcelona TTS
> Be A Girl 1/2 size UP
> Belle bootie 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Bianca 1 full size DOWN to TTS (wide feet)
> Bilbao TTS
> Bling Bling TTS to 1/2 size UP (Same as old VP size)
> Body Double TTS
> Bourge 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Bow T Dorcet TTS
> Bruges TTS to 1/2 size UP (Same as old Simple size)
> Bzelmut 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Calypso 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Candy flat 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Candy pump TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Caracolo 1/2 to 1 full size UP (Same as old VP size)
> Carnaval Nodo TTS
> Castillana 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Catenita TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Cate Trash TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Catwoman 1/2 size DOWN
> Cest Moi 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Champus TTS
> City Girl TTS
> Claudia TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Clichy 100 TTS for SSR; 1/2 to full size UP for others
> Clichy 120 1/2 size DOWN from Clichy 100 size
> Coxinelle TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Declic 120 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP for others
> Declic 140 1/2 size DOWN from Declic 120 size
> Decollete 868 TTS (SSR), but for most 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Decoltissimo 1/2 size DOWN (SSR) to TTS
> Decolstrass Same as Decoltissimo
> Decolzep Same as Decollete 868
> Dickensera TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Differa 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Dillian 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Diskoteka 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Drapanova TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Drapiday TTS
> Duvette Same as Pigalle sizing
> En Passant 100 TTS to 1/2 size UP
> En Passant 120 1/2 size DOWN from En Passant 100 size
> Ernesta TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Espadrille Styles TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Eugenie TTS
> Eventa TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Feticha 1/2 size DOWN for SSR to 1/2 size UP
> Fiorellino TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Fontanete TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Gabine TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Ginerva 1/2 to full size UP
> Gino 1/2 size DOWN (SSR) to TTS
> Glamissima 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Goya 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Greissimo 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Gwenissima 1/2 size DOWN
> Helmoon 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Helmut 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Hi Tina TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Horasling TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Horatio TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Hung Up 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Hyper Prive TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Insectika TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Iowa TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Iowa Zeppa Same as Iowa sizing
> Jaws TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Jo TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Joli Noeud (slide) 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Joli Noeud Dorcet 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Joli Noeud Slingback TTS
> Josephine 1/2 size UP
> La Donna Mary Jane TTS
> Lady Page Same as Feticha size
> La Falaise 1/2 size UP
> Lady Claude TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Lady Claude sling 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Lady Gres TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Lady Lynch 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Lady Lynch Zeppa1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Lady Noeud TTS
> Lady Strass 1/2 size UP
> Lapono 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Lastic 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Lillian 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Lova Pigalle Same as Pigalle sizing; depends on heel height
> Mad Mary 1/2 to 1 full size UP (same as old Rolando size)
> Madame Claude TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Madeleine 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Mademoiselle Marchand 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Madison Boots TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Mads 1/2 to 1 full size UP (same as old Rolando size)
> Maggie 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Maria 1/2 size UP
> Marpoil TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Matador TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Materna 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Maternik Orlato 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Merry-go-round 1/2 size UP
> Metallika 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miminette 1/2 size UP
> Mimini 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Minibout TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Miranda TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Miss Boxe TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP (same as old Simple sizing)
> Miss Bunny TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Miss Cool TTS
> Miss Fred 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miss Marple TTS
> Mody 1/2 size UP
> Monica 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Moonbow TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as Yoyo sizing)
> Mouchalina 1/2 size UP
> Mouche TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing)
> Moustique TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Mumbai TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Neurone 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> New Simple TTS to 1/2 size UP
> No Barre TTS
> Numero Prive TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Oh My Slings TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Open Clic TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing)
> Orniron 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Palace Zeppa 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Para La Cruz TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Parciparla 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Passmule 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Penny Girl flats 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Piaf TTS
> Pigalle 70 TTS
> Pigalle 100 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Pigalle 120 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Pilot 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Piluca 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Pin Up 100 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP (Same as Clichy sizing)
> Pin Up 120 1/2 size DOWN from Pin Up 100 size
> Piros TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Podium 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Pompadeuce TTS
> Poseidon 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Pratique Corta 1/2 size UP
> Pretty Woman 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Privatita TTS
> Resort 1/2 size UP
> Rhonda Dina 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Robocopina TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Rolande 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Rolando (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
> Rolando (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Rolando sizing
> Ron Ron (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
> Ron Ron (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old Ron Ron sizing
> Sabotage 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Salamanca 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Salopette 100 TTS
> Salopette 120 TTS
> Salopina 1/2 size UP
> Samira TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Scissor Girl TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Serinette 1/2 size UP
> Sevillana 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Sigourney 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Simple (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Simple (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Simple sizing
> Som1 Same as Clichy sizing
> So Private TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Star Prive 1/2 size DOWN
> Steva 1/2 size UP
> Super T TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Super Wallis Same as old Simple sizing
> Tenue 1/2 size UP
> Tiburon TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Titi 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Treopli TTS for SSR to 1/ 2 size UP
> Triclo TTS
> Vanitarita TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Vee TTS
> Very Croise 1/2 size DOWN for SSR to TTS
> Very Galaxy 1/2 size UP
> Very Prive (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Very Prive (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old VP sizing
> Voilier Zeppa Wedges 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Wallis Same as old Simple sizing
> Yopen TTS
> Youclou TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as Yoyo sizing)
> Youpli TTS
> Yoyo TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Yoyo Zeppa TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Yoze Kubrik 1/2 size UP
> [/FONT][/COLOR][/I]
> 
> Remember that this is a guide, and no two feet are the same. CL sizing depends on many factors, including width of feet, length of toes, smaller or larger size range, material, and personal preference (e.g., some prefer to buy shoes tight and stretch to fit, while others prefer to buy them looser and pad to fit).
> 
> It is completely normal for shoes to feel tight at first, especially in the toebox. For the most part, CLs WILL stretch and break in with wear, but you may also try the sock trick or bring them to a cobbler to be professionally stretched. Please do a search for more stretching/comfort advice.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html
> 
> *
> *special thanks to ledaatomica, evolkatie and rilokiley for generating most of that list!*
> 
> We also have a thread for insole measurements, found here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/insole-measurements-reference-guide-445592.html
> 
> Here is a Google Docs spreadsheet where you can enter your own info as well:
> 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pXi7yo0_PbN2UTgZxZBQ_Kg


I have spike pigalles. They are denim . What places are appropriate to where them? Also I'm trying to stretch them out. Will my toes feel any better after they stretch? And will wearing socks around the house in them help? And also what will ease the pain in the stretching process?


----------



## bokkie

Hey ladies,

My feet measure exactly 10 inches - would the New Simples in a size 38 fit me? I have a pair of Pigalle 70s in size 39 but they're a bit loose.

Also, my feet are narrow to average in width.

Thanks for any thoughts/advice you may have!


----------



## Tiffyista

bokkie said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> My feet measure exactly 10 inches - would the New Simples in a size 38 fit me? I have a pair of Pigalle 70s in size 39 but they're a bit loose.
> 
> Also, my feet are narrow to average in width.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts/advice you may have!


Most people say go a half size up. I think that everyone should try them on before they buy them. Everyone's feet is so different


----------



## ilirida

Hi ladies I was wondering if anyone can help me with sizing on the miss fortune booties. I am a 38.5 in US I wear 38.5 in Bianca and 39 in vp and Poseidon. I like to get shoes snug to fit and stretch them out. TIA


----------



## bab

Hi, I wonder if any of you know a style called Chiara, I believe it is new? How is it in size?
Thank you!


----------



## chloe speaks

jillianna7 said:


> Hello,
> I have a sizing question about the Rolando. I am typically a size 5 TTS. I have small somewhat narrow feet. The sales women recommended I order a 36.5 or 36, I decided to go with the 36. Needless to say, they are too big (slip off my heel when I walk). The store only has 35.5 left do you think these will work for me??


 
*jillianna7*: the rolando can be a little tricky to fit; first off, how is the length heel to toe. do your toes already fit the toebox, or is there some room? because the rolando can tend to be very short there and if you go to a too small size, they will cramp more there. if it is already pretty snug, I would try using a heel pad before going to the 35.5. For your size, according to the tPF list, you could fit a Rolando as small as a 35.


----------



## nunumgl

Anyone know how Orlans 140 Suede fit? Did a search and came up with Nada


----------



## candyapples88

Tiffyista said:


> I have spike pigalles. They are denim . What places are appropriate to where them? Also I'm trying to stretch them out. Will my toes feel any better after they stretch? And will wearing socks around the house in them help? And also what will ease the pain in the stretching process?



You'll find a wealth of info here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...sizing-comfort-walking-confidence-614567.html


----------



## jamidee

all you size US9's and 40VP, and 39.5 120mm Pigalle wearers... what size do you get in your ron ron's? 

I'm wondering if a 39.5 will work. 
Also, what about decollete 868...Think a size 40 will work? My TTS should be a 39, but I've yet to buy any 39's.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> all you size US9's and 40VP, and 39.5 120mm Pigalle wearers... what size do you get in your ron ron's?
> 
> I'm wondering if a 39.5 will work.
> Also, what about decollete 868...Think a size 40 will work? My TTS should be a 39, but I've yet to buy any 39's.



I always size down a half size in Ron Rons. HTH.


----------



## Tiffyista

Remember that this is a guide, and no two feet are the same. CL sizing depends on many factors, including width of feet, length of toes, smaller or larger size range, material, and personal preference (e.g., some prefer to buy shoes tight and stretch to fit, while others prefer to buy them looser and pad to fit).

It is completely normal for shoes to feel tight at first, especially in the toebox. For the most part, CLs WILL stretch and break in with wear, but you may also try the sock trick or bring them to a cobbler to be professionally stretched. Please do a search for more stretching/comfort advice.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html


**special thanks to ledaatomica, evolkatie and rilokiley for generating most of that list!*

We also have a thread for insole measurements, found here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/insole-measurements-reference-guide-445592.html

Here is a Google Docs spreadsheet where you can enter your own info as well:

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pXi7yo0_PbN2UTgZxZBQ_Kg[/QUOTE]

Im normally a 37. I wear a 37.5 in my Pigalles. What size would I be in these

cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/92533/92533_in_greybg_outxs.png cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/92533/92533_fr_greybg_outxs.png cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/92533/92533_bk_greybg_outxs.png cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/92533/92533_cu_greybg_outxs.png 


cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/92533/92533_in_xl.jpg 

*Peplum 100 suede sandals*


----------



## nunumgl

Hi,

I found a Lady Clou in a size 36, I just hope I can make it work. I wear a maudissima in 36.5 average width. Thank you


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> I always size down a half size in Ron Rons. HTH.



In the past year i've also been either 1/2 down or exactly at my VP size. In older seasons, consistently the same as my old VP size.  The 1/2 size down stretches out to a PERFECT fit after about 5 wears while the ones that are my VP size require a ball-of-foot cushion to prevent slipping but are equally as comfortable.  

If you are buying from 'bay and are looking at RR from older seasons you may want to consider 1/2 size up.  Sorry if this is confusing


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

nunumgl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found a Lady Clou in a size 36, I just hope I can make it work. I wear a maudissima in 36.5 average width. Thank you



You may be able to make them work.  Is there any way you can get your hands on an insole measurement and/or are they from a store and returnable?


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> In the past year i've also been either 1/2 down or exactly at my VP size. In older seasons, consistently the same as my old VP size.  The 1/2 size down stretches out to a PERFECT fit after about 5 wears while the ones that are my VP size require a ball-of-foot cushion to prevent slipping but are equally as comfortable.
> 
> If you are buying from 'bay and are looking at RR from older seasons you may want to consider 1/2 size up.  Sorry if this is confusing



You are so right! I completely spaced that these are from a previous season!


----------



## Tiffyista

JetSetGo! said:


> Previous thread is archived here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...izing-info-advice-read-first-page-481701.html
> 
> _Mody 1/2 size UP _
> _Monica 1/2 to 1 full size UP _
> _Moonbow TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as Yoyo sizing)_
> _Mouchalina 1/2 size UP _
> _Mouche TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing) _
> _Moustique TTS to 1/2 size UP_
> _Mumbai TTS to 1/2 size UP_
> _Neurone 1/2 to 1 full size UP_
> _New Simple TTS to 1/2 size UP_
> _No Barre TTS_
> _Numero Prive TTS to 1/2 size UP _
> _Oh My Slings TTS to 1/2 size UP _
> _Open Clic TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing)_
> _Orniron 1/2 to 1 full size UP_
> _Palace Zeppa 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN _
> _Para La Cruz TTS to 1/2 size UP _
> _Parciparla 1/2 to 1 full size UP _
> _Passmule 1/2 size DOWN to TTS _
> _Penny Girl flats 1/2 to 1 full size UP _
> _Piaf TTS_
> _Pigalle 70 TTS_
> _Pigalle 100 1/2 size DOWN to TTS _
> _Pigalle 120 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN_
> _Pilot 1/2 size DOWN to TTS _
> _Piluca 1/2 to 1 full size UP _
> _Pin Up 100 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP (Same as Clichy sizing)_
> _Pin Up 120 1/2 size DOWN from Pin Up 100 size_
> _Piros TTS to 1/2 size UP_
> _Podium 1/2 to 1 full size UP_
> _Pompadeuce TTS_
> _Poseidon 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN_
> _Pratique Corta 1/2 size UP _
> _Pretty Woman 1/2 to 1 full size UP _
> _Privatita TTS _
> _Resort 1/2 size UP_
> _Rhonda Dina 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN_
> _Robocopina TTS to 1/2 size UP _
> _Rolande 1/2 to 1 full size UP _
> _Rolando (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others_
> _Rolando (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Rolando sizing_
> _Ron Ron (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others_
> _Ron Ron (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old Ron Ron sizing_
> _Sabotage 1/2 to 1 full size UP _
> _Salamanca 1/2 to 1 full size UP_
> _Salopette 100 TTS _
> _Salopette 120 TTS _
> _Salopina 1/2 size UP_
> _Samira TTS to 1/2 size UP_
> _Scissor Girl TTS to 1/2 size UP_
> _Serinette 1/2 size UP _
> _Sevillana 1/2 size DOWN to TTS _
> _Sigourney 1/2 to 1 full size UP_
> _Simple (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP_
> _Simple (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Simple sizing _
> _Som1 Same as Clichy sizing _
> _So Private TTS to 1/2 size UP_
> _Star Prive 1/2 size DOWN_
> _Steva 1/2 size UP _
> _Super T TTS to 1/2 size UP_
> _Super Wallis Same as old Simple sizing_
> _Tenue 1/2 size UP _
> _Tiburon TTS to 1/2 size UP_
> _Titi 1/2 size DOWN to TTS_
> _Treopli TTS for SSR to 1/ 2 size UP_
> _Triclo TTS_
> _Vanitarita TTS to 1/2 size UP _
> _Vee TTS_
> _Very Croise 1/2 size DOWN for SSR to TTS_
> _Very Galaxy 1/2 size UP_
> _Very Prive (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP_
> _Very Prive (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old VP sizing _
> _Voilier Zeppa Wedges 1/2 to 1 full size UP _
> _Wallis Same as old Simple sizing _
> _Yopen TTS_
> _Youclou TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as Yoyo sizing)_
> _Youpli TTS_
> _Yoyo TTS to 1/2 size UP _
> _Yoyo Zeppa TTS to 1/2 size UP _
> _Yoze Kubrik 1/2 size UP_
> 
> 
> Remember that this is a guide, and no two feet are the same. CL sizing depends on many factors, including width of feet, length of toes, smaller or larger size range, material, and personal preference (e.g., some prefer to buy shoes tight and stretch to fit, while others prefer to buy them looser and pad to fit).
> 
> It is completely normal for shoes to feel tight at first, especially in the toebox. For the most part, CLs WILL stretch and break in with wear, but you may also try the sock trick or bring them to a cobbler to be professionally stretched. Please do a search for more stretching/comfort advice.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html
> 
> 
> **special thanks to ledaatomica, evolkatie and rilokiley for generating most of that list!*
> 
> We also have a thread for insole measurements, found here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/insole-measurements-reference-guide-445592.html
> 
> Here is a Google Docs spreadsheet where you can enter your own info as well:
> 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pXi7yo0_PbN2UTgZxZBQ_Kg


What size would I be in Leopard Ernestas. Im normally a 37.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Tiffyista said:


> What size would I be in Leopard Ernestas. Im normally a 37.



Are they the 100mm or 120mm? You can usually go 1/2 down with 120s.  If you went with a 37 or 37.5 you'd probably be ok


----------



## abagdiva

I have question about the SOM1 sizing, it states that it runs the same size as the CLichy but their are 2 Clichy's listed which one has the same sizing as SOM1, thanks.

Som1 Same as Clichy sizing
Clichy 100 TTS for SSR; 1/2 to full size UP for others
Clichy 120 1/2 size DOWN from Clichy 100 size


----------



## nunumgl

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> You may be able to make them work.  Is there any way you can get your hands on an insole measurement and/or are they from a store and returnable?



I found it on craigslist, so they won't be returnable and I'm not sure if the other person can do an insole measurement...do you think they would stretch out, because of the strap? maybe I will keep them even if they are a bit tight?


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone knows how the Cathedrales run?

TIA!


----------



## sophinette007

Hi, I would like to know how the Chiara pumps run?
I am usually a 8 US size and a 38.5 in most of christian louboutin except the new styles which tend to run larger (for example I was a size 38,5 in old declic 120 but a size 38 in new declic 120, a size 38 in Bianca and Lady Peep). I debate between size 38 or size 38,5 for the black kid Chiara...
Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## jillianna7

Thanks for the advice! The toebox fit fine, it was the length of the shoe that did not work. My foot is narrow so I hope the 35.5 will fit (I will try a heel pad with them if they slip a little) The 36 completely slid off my foot when I took a step- a heel pad would not have helped!
Thanks again!

PS- do you recommend any type of insert for the Rolandos?




chloe speaks said:


> *jillianna7*: the rolando can be a little tricky to fit; first off, how is the length heel to toe. do your toes already fit the toebox, or is there some room? because the rolando can tend to be very short there and if you go to a too small size, they will cramp more there. if it is already pretty snug, I would try using a heel pad before going to the 35.5. For your size, according to the tPF list, you could fit a Rolando as small as a 35.


----------



## CasinoRoyal

Hi Ladies,

Question: How do the Clichy 120's fit? I saw a pair on sale on Bonz and they are a 40... just trying to determine if they will fit a big foot gal like me. I wear a 40.5 in Greissimo and a 41 in Very Prive (new versions) so I'm not sure. I want the shoes to fit snug and not flop all over the place... 

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## bab

sophinette007 said:


> Hi, I would like to know how the Chiara pumps run?
> I am usually a 8 US size and a 38.5 in most of christian louboutin except the new styles which tend to run larger (for example I was a size 38,5 in old declic 120 but a size 38 in new declic 120, a size 38 in Bianca and Lady Peep). I debate between size 38 or size 38,5 for the black kid Chiara...
> Thank you in advance for your help


 
Hi Sophinette, I wonder about that myself  I just saw today that in NAP the Chiara satin pumps are listed as small to size, and they recomend taking a full size up. I don't know if it would the same for the leather ones... Let me know if you find out more!


----------



## sophinette007

bab said:


> Hi Sophinette, I wonder about that myself  I just saw today that in NAP the Chiara satin pumps are listed as small to size, and they recomend taking a full size up. I don't know if it would the same for the leather ones... Let me know if you find out more!



Hi bab! I hope some great ladies of th forum will give us the information. I have also read the size intel on net a porter but sometimes in the past seasons they gave wrong sizing info so i don't know what to do since the new styles tend to run bigger. 
Please ladies help if you have tried the chiara


----------



## jenayb

bab said:


> Hi Sophinette, I wonder about that myself  I just saw today that in NAP the Chiara satin pumps are listed as small to size, and they recomend taking a full size up. I don't know if it would the same for the leather ones... Let me know if you find out more!



Ugh, NAP is always grossly off on their sizing recommendations. I wouldn't listen to them!


----------



## bab

jenaywins said:


> Ugh, NAP is always grossly off on their sizing recommendations. I wouldn't listen to them!


 
oh, it worked out fine for me a couple of times. I sized up/down as they recommended, even though I was a bit sceptical to begin with (a whole size down! hmmmm...), but both times the shoes (not CL) were a perfect fit


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> Ugh, NAP is always grossly off on their sizing recommendations. I wouldn't listen to them!



Agree, NAP says to take 1/2 size up on Bianca b/c it runs small


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> Agree, NAP says to take 1/2 size up on Bianca b/c it runs small



 

Exactly!


----------



## angelcove

Hi Ladies!!! Need some sizing help with Lady Clou. I'm typically 6.5 in VP, Declic, City, MBB. 7 in Lady Claude, NP, Clichy 100, Rolando, Bianca sling. What size should I get in Lady Clou. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## pinkiepizel

Hello Louboutin Ladies

I own a pair of New Decoltissimo 70 in size 38 and Simple Pump 70 in Size 38.5
If i were to get Pigalle Flat Spikes What size should it be? I'm sorry they have none for me to try...

thank you so much


----------



## Koca

HOW do the PASSAMENTERIE & Ambertina 150 RUN ????


----------



## jamidee

I wear a US9 leans more towards wide, fat toes.
39.5 Pigalle 120, 40 Ariella Talon boots, 40 vp, and 41 Sexy glitter sling.
What size would I need in Decollete 868 100?


----------



## jenayb

angelcove said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Need some sizing help with Lady Clou. I'm typically 6.5 in VP, Declic, City, MBB. 7 in Lady Claude, NP, Clichy 100, Rolando, Bianca sling. What size should I get in Lady Clou. Thanks!!!!!


 
I went a full size down in these, but many are saying TTS. HTH.


----------



## meltdown_ice

sophinette007 said:


> Hi bab! I hope some great ladies of th forum will give us the information. I have also read the size intel on net a porter but sometimes in the past seasons they gave wrong sizing info so i don't know what to do since the new styles tend to run bigger.
> Please ladies help if you have tried the chiara




Not sure if this helps...
I bought the chiara in python lucido yesterday, i got them in sz 34 (1/2 down) from my usual CL size. They fit perfect, but if they expand, i will need heel grips. I have wide feet, short toes.

I'm a 34.5 (with heel grips) in satin lace fifi, patent fifi, patent VP, Glitter pigalle plato 120 and open clic.  

34.5 (without heel grips) in patent elisa, nappa miss clichy 

34 in bianca (with heel grips), i could do a size 34 in python fifi as well.


----------



## FlipDiver

meltdown_ice said:


> Not sure if these will help...
> I bought the chiara in python lucido yesterday, i got them in sz 34 (1/2 down) from my usual CL size. They fit perfect, but if they expand, i will need heel grips. I have wide feet, short toes.
> 
> I'm a 34.5 (with heel grips) in satin lace fifi, patent fifi, patent VP, Glitter pigalle plato 120 and open clic.
> 
> 34.5 (without heel grips) in patent elisa, nappa miss clichy
> 
> 34 in bianca (with heel grips), i could do a size 34 in python fifi as well.



Do you find it hard to get shoes in your size?  I called Hirsch and she acted like I was crazy when I asked if they carried sizes smaller than 36 (they don't, BTW).


----------



## SassySarah

jamidee said:


> I wear a US9 leans more towards wide, fat toes.
> 39.5 Pigalle 120, 40 Ariella Talon boots, 40 vp, and 41 Sexy glitter sling.
> What size would I need in Decollete 868 100?



Decollete has a tight toe box and most have to go a half size up from their CL TTS.  Your sizing is a little all over the place so if it helps, I am an 8.5 US, 39 in most CL's, and a 39.5 in Decollete.


----------



## meltdown_ice

FlipDiver said:


> Do you find it hard to get shoes in your size?  I called Hirsch and she acted like I was crazy when I asked if they carried sizes smaller than 36 (they don't, BTW).



Definitely i wish i have a bigger feet (or longer toes). So many styles i love but i couldn't have them  I hope msr will not stop making shoes for our sizes otherwise i will die


----------



## nunumgl

Hi Ladies,

I really would love these but not sure how these fit  Any help would be greatly appreciated 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...66968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1142wt_1141


----------



## Koca

HELP!!!
the AMBERTINA glitter should I size DOWN .5 OR TTS
P.S. my feet are 3.25 in WIDE


----------



## Koca

Koca said:


> HELP!!!
> the AMBERTINA glitter should I size DOWN .5 OR TTS
> P.S. my feet are 3.25in WIDE



Also the Pampas Laser-Cut Leather PUMP and BOOTIE do they run TTS


----------



## angelcove

jenaywins said:


> I went a full size down in these, but many are saying TTS. HTH.


----------



## zzhoneybee

Hi ladies!

I am wondering the the Pigalle spike flats in 39.5 will fit me.  Does anyone have experience with this style?

I am an 8.5 US

39 simple pumps
39.5 Elisa pumps

38.5 in Prada

I have also ordered a 38.5- will those be too small?  Unfortunately there is no 39 available 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SassySarah

zzhoneybee said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am wondering the the Pigalle spike flats in 39.5 will fit me.  Does anyone have experience with this style?
> 
> I am an 8.5 US
> 
> 39 simple pumps
> 39.5 Elisa pumps
> 
> 38.5 in Prada
> 
> I have also ordered a 38.5- will those be too small?  Unfortunately there is no 39 available
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I am an 8.5 US and 39 in most CL's.  I had the 39 in this shoe and it was too big, there was a gap at the back that could fit my index finger.  I've heard others say they thought this ran small.  I think it may be a shoe by shoe basis for this style to be honest as there's 2 opinions out there.


----------



## zzhoneybee

SassySarah said:


> I am an 8.5 US and 39 in most CL's.  I had the 39 in this shoe and it was too big, there was a gap at the back that could fit my index finger.  I've heard others say they thought this ran small.  I think it may be a shoe by shoe basis for this style to be honest as there's 2 opinions out there.



Thanks Sarah! That is super helpful.  I really hope the 38.5 can fit!  They are amazing shoes!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

Will the toe box stretch if it's too tight, do u think?  Its regular leather, not patent


----------



## SassySarah

zzhoneybee said:


> Will the toe box stretch if it's too tight, do u think?  Its regular leather, not patent



Yes more in width though, it's a pointy shoe so not a whole lot you can do with it.  Good luck, hope they work for you!


----------



## sophinette007

meltdown_ice said:


> Not sure if this helps...
> I bought the chiara in python lucido yesterday, i got them in sz 34 (1/2 down) from my usual CL size. They fit perfect, but if they expand, i will need heel grips. I have wide feet, short toes.
> 
> I'm a 34.5 (with heel grips) in satin lace fifi, patent fifi, patent VP, Glitter pigalle plato 120 and open clic.
> 
> 34.5 (without heel grips) in patent elisa, nappa miss clichy
> 
> 34 in bianca (with heel grips), i could do a size 34 in python fifi as well.



Thank you so much for your answer!!!! Your python chiara are so gorgeous!!!! I love them on you! Lovely!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Koca said:


> HELP!!!
> the AMBERTINA glitter should I size DOWN .5 OR TTS
> P.S. my feet are 3.25 in WIDE





Koca said:


> Also the Pampas Laser-Cut Leather PUMP and BOOTIE do they run TTS



Please do not "yell" at us. It will not get your answer any quicker.


----------



## bab

meltdown_ice said:


> Not sure if this helps...
> I bought the chiara in python lucido yesterday, i got them in sz 34 (1/2 down) from my usual CL size. They fit perfect, but if they expand, i will need heel grips. I have wide feet, short toes.
> 
> I'm a 34.5 (with heel grips) in satin lace fifi, patent fifi, patent VP, Glitter pigalle plato 120 and open clic.
> 
> 34.5 (without heel grips) in patent elisa, nappa miss clichy
> 
> 34 in bianca (with heel grips), i could do a size 34 in python fifi as well.


Thank you meltdown_ice!   It helps a bit, I think. I also have patent Fifis and VP.

Your python Chiara are beautiful! Love the toe cleavage, they look really nice on you


----------



## zzhoneybee

SassySarah said:


> Yes more in width though, it's a pointy shoe so not a whole lot you can do with it.  Good luck, hope they work for you!



Thanks AGAIN!  Got them this afternoon, and after only wearing them for a few hours the toe box is comfortable.  They fit perfectly.  So happy!!:rockettes::rockettes::rockettes:


----------



## Nolia

Anyone know sizing for Balotas?


----------



## MadameElle

Hi ladies, intel in the Celebrity Spy thread states that the MBP leopard 150 will be produced for the 2011 Fall-Winter collection.  I just wanted to find out how sizing is for this style.

I have 35.5 in VP beige spikes, greissimo multi damas, bianca WS RB
I have 36 in MBB black nappa, HP python batik, PP & jade WS AD

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## candyapples88

MadameElle said:


> Hi ladies, intel in the Celebrity Spy thread states that the MBP leopard 150 will be produced for the 2011 Fall-Winter collection.  I just wanted to find out how sizing is for this style.
> 
> I have 35.5 in VP beige spikes, greissimo multi damas, bianca WS RB
> I have 36 in MBB black nappa, HP python batik, PP & jade WS AD
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.



Oh no...this is my wish list shoe! Do you know when it will be released?? I would like to know sizing info as well


----------



## pixiesparkle

Nolia said:


> Anyone know sizing for Balotas?



are you referring to the 150 or 120?
For the 150 I'd suggest TTS or 1/2 down depending on your feet structure. I have narrow feet and went 1/2 down for mine..I also tried 1 full size down at the store and that fit too but 1/2 down feels much better, my TTS was too loose


----------



## abagdiva

abagdiva said:


> I have question about the SOM1 sizing, it states that it runs the same size as the CLichy but their are 2 Clichy's listed which one has the same sizing as SOM1, thanks.
> 
> _[FONT=&quot]Som1[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] Same as Clichy sizing[/FONT]_
> _[FONT=&quot]Clichy 100 TTS for SSR; 1/2 to full size UP for others
> Clichy 120 1/2 size DOWN from Clichy 100 size[/FONT]_



bump


----------



## Koca

JetSetGo! said:


> Please do not "yell" at us. It will not get your answer any quicker.



I don't mean to yell 
I wrote in capital letters to make it clear and attract the attention of the reader Sorry again if I Offended anyone


----------



## meltdown_ice

sophinette007 said:


> Thank you so much for your answer!!!! Your python chiara are so gorgeous!!!! I love them on you! Lovely!!!





bab said:


> Thank you meltdown_ice!   It helps a bit, I think. I also have patent Fifis and VP.
> 
> Your python Chiara are beautiful! Love the toe cleavage, they look really nice on you



Thank you for your kind words sophinette and bab, looking forward to your new purchases


----------



## Amaryllix

Hi ladies,

How do the Tenue sandals run? I'm looking at a size 39. 

I am a 39/39.5 in VPs, 38.5 in Pigalle 120s, 40 in Decolletes, 39.5 in (older) Pigalle 100s, 39.5 in Altadamas and 39 in Mater Claudes. 


Thank you!


----------



## CasinoRoyal

CasinoRoyal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Question: How do the Clichy 120's fit? I saw a pair on sale on Bonz and they are a 40... just trying to determine if they will fit a big foot gal like me. I wear a 40.5 in Greissimo and a 41 in Very Prive (new versions) so I'm not sure. I want the shoes to fit snug and not flop all over the place...
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.


 
Bump! Can anyone help me with this????


----------



## rilokiley

abagdiva said:


> I have question about the SOM1 sizing, it states that it runs the same size as the CLichy but their are 2 Clichy's listed which one has the same sizing as SOM1, thanks.
> 
> _[FONT=&quot]Som1[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] Same as Clichy sizing[/FONT]_
> _[FONT=&quot]Clichy 100 TTS for SSR; 1/2 to full size UP for others
> Clichy 120 1/2 size DOWN from Clichy 100 size[/FONT]_




If the Som1 is 120mm, follow the Clichy 120 sizing.  If the Som1 is 100mm, follow the Clichy 100 sizing.


----------



## rilokiley

CasinoRoyal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Question: How do the Clichy 120's fit? I saw a pair on sale on Bonz and they are a 40... just trying to determine if they will fit a big foot gal like me. I wear a 40.5 in Greissimo and a 41 in Very Prive (new versions) so I'm not sure. I want the shoes to fit snug and not flop all over the place...
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.




Did you check the first page?  The Clichy 120 runs large, so I would size down.  The 40 might work for you, especially if you are ok with it being a little snug.


----------



## meaghan<3

MadameElle said:


> Hi ladies, intel in the Celebrity Spy thread states that the MBP leopard 150 will be produced for the 2011 Fall-Winter collection.  I just wanted to find out how sizing is for this style.
> 
> I have 35.5 in VP beige spikes, greissimo multi damas, bianca WS RB
> I have 36 in MBB black nappa, HP python batik, PP & jade WS AD
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.




I have the Leopard MBP 150 and I went with a 39 - The same size as my MBB and they fit perfectly!


----------



## MadameElle

MadameElle said:


> Hi ladies, intel in the Celebrity Spy thread  states that the MBP leopard 150 will be produced for the 2011  Fall-Winter collection.  I just wanted to find out how sizing is for  this style.
> 
> I have 35.5 in VP beige spikes, greissimo multi damas, bianca WS RB
> I have 36 in MBB black nappa, HP python batik, PP & jade WS AD
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.





meaghan<3 said:


> I have the Leopard MBP 150 and I went with a 39 - The same size as my MBB and they fit perfectly!



Thanks meaghan.  Second opinion, anyone?


----------



## Jenney001




----------



## Clooky001

Morning ladies 
After drawling over everyones jennys I've decided I must have them, do they run tts?  Also is anyone finding the daf ld's running small or has my foot grown in the past few weeks  lol...  
Thanks


----------



## Koca

I need a bit of help 
how do these styles run

*Pampas Laser-Cut Leather pump & bootie
*Ambertina
*Larissa Red Suede


----------



## Hipployta

MadameElle said:


> Hi ladies, intel in the Celebrity Spy thread states that the MBP leopard 150 will be produced for the 2011 Fall-Winter collection.  I just wanted to find out how sizing is for this style.
> 
> I have 35.5 in VP beige spikes, greissimo multi damas, bianca WS RB
> I have 36 in MBB black nappa, HP python batik, PP & jade WS AD
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.



I heard it directly from the eBoutique that they're coming back.

My TTS is 8 but I have 37.5 in the MBB and 38.5 in the MBP 120 so I'm thinking 38 aka TTS for the 150s


----------



## Hipployta

Koca said:


> I need a bit of help
> how do these styles run
> 
> *Pampas Laser-Cut Leather pump & bootie
> *Ambertina
> *Larissa Red Suede



Ambers and Ambertina's run big...I tried them on Tuesday to see if I could get over the colors to no avail.  Miami only had 37.5 in the Ambers and my toes were of the edge while the Ambertinas were 38s BUT felt un-secure with only two straps 

My TTS is 8 but most CLs I have are 38.5  38 in Bianca and Greissimo, 37.5 in MBB


----------



## MadameElle

Hipployta said:


> I heard it directly from the eBoutique that they're coming back.
> 
> My TTS is 8 but I have 37.5 in the MBB and 38.5 in the MBP 120 so I'm thinking 38 aka TTS for the 150s



thanks hipployta .


----------



## CasinoRoyal

@ Rilokiley: I checked the 1st page BUT I wanted some who possibly tried on the shoes/owns a pair to give me the "real deal". Thanks for responding to my question.... I believe I've made my decision.


----------



## Koca

Hipployta said:


> Ambers and Ambertina's run big...I tried them on Tuesday to see if I could get over the colors to no avail.  Miami only had 37.5 in the Ambers and my toes were of the edge while the Ambertinas were 38s BUT felt un-secure with only two straps
> 
> My TTS is 8 but most CLs I have are 38.5  38 in Bianca and Greissimo, 37.5 in MBB



I'm thinking of getting the Ambertina .5 down what do you think they say the stretch ????


----------



## Hipployta

Koca said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Ambertina .5 down what do you think they say the stretch ????


I felt like they were barely on my feet...if they stretch that's a wrap...I needed that third strap the Ambers had


----------



## Butterrfly

Hi ladies, apologies for the long post, but just want to share a little revelation after trying on Rolando pumps for the first time! After years of wondering why pumps don't work for me (I grew up a tomboy, and worse, without a mom to teach me about shoes!), I thought it was the quality of shoes I've been buying, and after doing some research, I've hoped that Louboutins were what I needed! But then I tried on the Rolando pumps and came to a realization that my narrow heels and feet and long toes aren't meant to wear pumps! And not even Louboutins can change that, unfortunately. 

Anyway, enough with the drama.  After doing some reading, I was under the impression that I needed 39.5 to 40s in Loubies because they usually run small. But no..I was a 38.5 in the Rolandos and Denis!?! 

And can I just say the Denis fit like a glove! It was love at first sight! Now I know why Louboutins are THE shoes! But living in Melbourne where it's usually cool/cold, I would like something that I'd be able to wear as much as possible, hence I'm looking at boots for my first pair! 

I would really, really appreciate it please, if you could help me find my right size for my *first ever *Louboutins because I'm currently in limbo! lol

_Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes_ - *US 8.5*
*I currently have the following:​

Jimmy Choo Cedar patent mary jane pumps in 39.5 (5 inch heels) - perfect fit if a little roomy in the toes
Aldo Frorutt strappy sandals (4 inch heels) - 39, although my heels are sticking out just a tiny bit
Kenneth Cole Mark the Date at US 8.5/39.5 (4 inch heels) - I have to stuff the toes as my toes move forward too much
* _Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) _- *Narrow to freakishly narrow. lol*
 _What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are_ - *Rolando (leather) and Denis in 38.5*
 _The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009._ - *Trottinette 120 (Fall 2008?)*​
Would the Suede 120 Trottinettes fit me at size 39? I plan to wear tights and medium-weight socks with them. Any other style suggestions are welcome! (I usually like clean classic styles and colors, and I seem to lean towards patents and suede!)


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I searched this thread for info regarding the sizing on the Mater Claude 85mm and there seems to be mixed opinions. The CL website says this style runs big, so order down. Is this true? 

I am a size 7.5 in other brands and a 7.5 in simple pumps from CL. I am wondering if I should get a 7 or 7.5 in this style. Thanks!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

For those with pigalle flats can any one tell me what the sizing is like? Is it the same as for the regular pigalle i.e. 1 size down from TTS or is it TTS? TIA!!!


----------



## Chloeloves

Can anyone please advise me on how Maggies fit?? TIA


----------



## TanyFashionista

Hey everyone, i was wonder if anyone could help me! I am interested in purchasing my first CL pair and i am wondering what size could i possible order. 
i have regular shoes in sizes 6 1/2 to 7, although i believe my tts is a 6 1/2.

I am interested in possibly purchasing either decollete, very prive, knot pumps, yoyos or declics but as slingbacks, i know this is very general, but i am trying to decide based on what i can find on the bay. thank you for any help!


----------



## r6girl2005

I know this has probably been asked several times already since word got around that the MBP 150mm in Leopard is coming back.

- I wear a 6 in most dress shoes (Nine West, Mudd, Steve Madden and Jessica Simpson). For running or casual shoes I wear a 6.5.
- I have *very* narrow feet 
- I own a pair of Simple 85s (not New). They are a size 36 and fit perfectly. Tried on a pair of Proratas in a 36.5 and were a tad too big.
- Looking to put myself on the wait list for the Leopard MBP 150mm.

So, based on my limited CL sizing experience is it safe to say I can wear a 36? I am hoping to call some of the boutiques tomorrow to be put on the wait list. I am very paranoid about getting the wrong size and having to return them. At most I could probably buy two pairs of different sizes and return one but I hate to do that.

TIA!!


----------



## candyapples88

r6girl2005 said:


> I know this has probably been asked several times already since word got around that the MBP 150mm in Leopard is coming back.
> 
> - I wear a 6 in most dress shoes (Nine West, Mudd, Steve Madden and Jessica Simpson). For running or casual shoes I wear a 6.5.
> - I have *very* narrow feet
> - I own a pair of Simple 85s (not New). They are a size 36 and fit perfectly. Tried on a pair of Proratas in a 36.5 and were a tad too big.
> - Looking to put myself on the wait list for the Leopard MBP 150mm.
> 
> So, based on my limited CL sizing experience is it safe to say I can wear a 36? I am hoping to call some of the boutiques tomorrow to be put on the wait list. I am very paranoid about getting the wrong size and having to return them. At most I could probably buy two pairs of different sizes and return one but I hate to do that.
> 
> TIA!!



You could return the other shoe, but the boutiques don't issue refunds...only store credit.


----------



## r6girl2005

candyapples88 said:


> You could return the other shoe, but the boutiques don't issue refunds...only store credit.



Ugh, that's what I was afraid of. Well, I'll see if some of the ladies that own this shoe will chime in. Thanks for the heads up candy!


----------



## SassySarah

hellokatiegirl said:


> I searched this thread for info regarding the sizing on the Mater Claude 85mm and there seems to be mixed opinions. The CL website says this style runs big, so order down. Is this true?
> 
> I am a size 7.5 in other brands and a 7.5 in simple pumps from CL. I am wondering if I should get a 7 or 7.5 in this style. Thanks!!!



I went TTS in these. They were my very first pair of CL!


----------



## inspiredgem

VeryStylishGirl said:


> For those with pigalle flats can any one tell me what the sizing is like? Is it the same as for the regular pigalle i.e. 1 size down from TTS or is it TTS? TIA!!!



I went up 1/2 size in my Leopard pony Pigalles.  I could probably go TTS but I like them to be super comfy.  A little heel slip isn't nearly as much of a problem with flats as it is with heels.


----------



## jamidee

QUESTION: Declic sizing.
Im a us9. Average width but lean more towards wide. Have 40 VP, 39.5 piggie 120, 40 Ariella Talon

40.5 or 40 for my declic?


----------



## Nolia

I did a search and only found that CEC went down .5 size with the Mad Marta's, anyone else have experience with this shoe?  My TTS is 36, I bought Pigalles in 35.

Also did a search which brought up messy results (mixed with Clou Noeuds) looking for sizing advice for Lady Clou.  Any consensus on these?


----------



## trustlove

I'm a 8.5 would a clichy 39 fit?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

SassySarah said:


> I went TTS in these. They were my very first pair of CL!



Thanks so much for your response SassySarah! I was a little on the fence about the sizing, so now I can proceed with my purchase. Thanks again!


----------



## IslandSpice

Hello Ladies,
I am a US 7.5 slightly wide feet. I wear a simple size 38, decollette 38.5, VP 38, Bruges 37.5 (this season), Babel 38, NP 38.5. I want to get this season's Ron Ron...should I get a 38?


----------



## TanyFashionista

TanyFashionista said:


> Hey everyone, i was wonder if anyone could help me! I am interested in purchasing my first CL pair and i am wondering what size could i possible order.
> i have regular shoes in sizes 6 1/2 to 7, although i believe my tts is a 6 1/2.
> 
> I am interested in possibly purchasing either decollete, very prive, knot pumps, yoyos or declics but as slingbacks, i know this is very general, but i am trying to decide based on what i can find on the bay. thank you for any help!



bump if anyone can help me, thank you!!


----------



## candyapples88

TanyFashionista said:


> bump if anyone can help me, thank you!!



I don't have any of these shoes, sorry. Try looking on the first page of the thread, as there is a huge list of shoes with sizing recommendations. You can also try searching the thread or even the CL forum using the search feature.


----------



## TanyFashionista

candyapples88 said:


> I don't have any of these shoes, sorry. Try looking on the first page of the thread, as there is a huge list of shoes with sizing recommendations. You can also try searching the thread or even the CL forum using the search feature.



thank you for your reply, i appreciate it


----------



## MadameElle

TanyFashionista said:


> Hey everyone, i was wonder if anyone could help me! I am interested in purchasing my first CL pair and i am wondering what size could i possible order.
> i have regular shoes in sizes 6 1/2 to 7, although i believe my tts is a 6 1/2.
> 
> I am interested in possibly purchasing either decollete, *very prive*, *knot pumps*, yoyos or declics but as slingbacks, i know this is very general, but i am trying to decide based on what i can find on the bay. thank you for any help!



Hi Tany - I have a very prive  from late 2010 and greissimo  (if that's what you meant for 'knot pumps') from late 2009.  I got them both in a 35.5.  Apparently, these two styles run 1/2 big so I sized 1/2 down from my regular US shoe size of 6 (or TTS=36).  A 36 might work for you for these 2 styles if you have average width feet. _ Maybe_ even a 35 1/2 if you have narrow width feet.    Hope that helps a bit.  You can also go to a CL boutique or dept store that carry CLs (Barneys, Neiman Marcus, Saks, Bergdorf) to try on some CLs to get an idea what your CL size is.  I see your in NYC, can you go to any of these stores to try on CLs?


----------



## Nolia

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) *TTS 36*
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) *Average*
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: *Pigalle Plato Size 35, New Decoltissimo 100 Size 36*
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. *Madame Butterfly Bootie, Mad Marta and Lady Clou*


----------



## mcapello

Hi Everyone! I'm a newbie here and I was just wondering if someone could help me out. I've read that suede can run slightly big, so I should possibly get these in 36 if I'm usually a 6.5?? Any input would be lovely. Thanks!!

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): Overall TTS is 6.5. Nine west - 6.5, Jessica Simpson 7
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): Narrow/Average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: I don't have any yet - looking to get my first pair for my wedding!!
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009: Greissimo Pump 85 in Royal Blue - Spring/Summer 2011


----------



## MadameElle

Nolia said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) *TTS 36*
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) *Average*
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: *Pigalle Plato Size 35, New Decoltissimo 100 Size 36*
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. *Madame Butterfly Bootie, Mad Marta and Lady Clou*



Hi Nolia - I am also TTS 36 with average width feet.  I got the Madame Butterfly Bootie in a 36. I tried on the Mad Marta (Ostrich) in a 36 but because of my high instep, I could not get it to zip up, _maybe_ 36 1/2 would have fit.  I also tried on the Ruby Lady Clou and a 36 fits me.


----------



## Nolia

MadameElle said:


> Hi Nolia - I am also TTS 36 with average width feet.  I got the Madame Butterfly Bootie in a 36. I tried on the Mad Marta (Ostrich) in a 36 but because of my high instep, I could not get it to zip up, _maybe_ 36 1/2 would have fit.  I also tried on the Ruby Lady Clou and a 36 fits me.



Thank you so much~


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Hi ladies,

I'm really confused after reading the new collection thread.
I want one of the fall Maggies (either 160 or 140) but don't know which to get. *If I'm a 35.5 in Mago 160, would I be the same size for the Maggie 160? What about the Maggie 140 *then, do I need to go up to 36? I have narrow feet and average length toes.

For reference, these are the following common shoe sizes I wear in CL:
Simple 85 - 36
Decollete 328 (square toe) - 36.5
Lady Claude - 36.5
Mater Claude - 36
Ron Ron (from SS09) - 36.5
Very Prive (patent leather from FW09) - 36
Very Prive (suede leather from SS09) - 35.5 or 36
Mme Butterfly Booties - 35.5
Pigalle Plato 140 - 35

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## candyapples88

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm really confused after reading the new collection thread.
> I want one of the fall Maggies (either 160 or 140) but don't know which to get. *If I'm a 35.5 in Mago 160, would I be the same size for the Maggie 160? What about the Maggie 140 *then, do I need to go up to 36? I have narrow feet and average length toes.
> 
> For reference, these are the following common shoe sizes I wear in CL:
> Simple 85 - 36
> Decollete 328 (square toe) - 36.5
> Lady Claude - 36.5
> Mater Claude - 36
> Ron Ron (from SS09) - 36.5
> Very Prive (patent leather from FW09) - 36
> Very Prive (suede leather from SS09) - 35.5 or 36
> Mme Butterfly Booties - 35.5
> Pigalle Plato 140 - 35
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



I've been hearing different recommendations from different people. I ordered the Mago 140 .5 up from US TTS. When I preordered the Maggie 140 I was told to do the same.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thanks Candy!

I'm thinking of either going for 35.5 in Maggie 160 or 36 in Maggie 140...
Just need to decide which one now lol. I heard the 160 really isn't as bad to walk in and it's actually more like a 150.... So I'm leaning more towards the 160 now. Aghhhh there are too many beautiful shoes!


----------



## jeshika

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm really confused after reading the new collection thread.
> I want one of the fall Maggies (either 160 or 140) but don't know which to get. *If I'm a 35.5 in Mago 160, would I be the same size for the Maggie 160? What about the Maggie 140 *then, do I need to go up to 36? I have narrow feet and average length toes.
> 
> For reference, these are the following common shoe sizes I wear in CL:
> Simple 85 - 36
> Decollete 328 (square toe) - 36.5
> Lady Claude - 36.5
> Mater Claude - 36
> Ron Ron (from SS09) - 36.5
> Very Prive (patent leather from FW09) - 36
> Very Prive (suede leather from SS09) - 35.5 or 36
> Mme Butterfly Booties - 35.5
> Pigalle Plato 140 - 35
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



I am a solid 35.5 in most CLs and I took my Maggies 140mm TTS. I should probably have taken them 1/2 size up because my toes are a little long and they don't lay flat in the shoe (kind of annoying). I had heel slippage with the 36 which was why I didn't take them but I am taking my Magos in a 36 and putting a ball of the foot pad in.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jeshika said:


> I am a solid 35.5 in most CLs and I took my Maggies 140mm TTS. I should probably have taken them 1/2 size up because my toes are a little long and they don't lay flat in the shoe (kind of annoying). I had heel slippage with the 36 which was why I didn't take them but I am taking my Magos in a 36 and putting a ball of the foot pad in.



Thanks jeshika!!! That really helps with the the sizing!


----------



## Star86doll

How does Une Plume slingsback run? Would I go with my tts or half down from tts? Thanks!


----------



## Butterrfly

Hi ladies, just a repost (abridged version. lol) in case there's anyone out there who's familiar with the Trottinette in suede?

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - *US 8.5* 
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) - *Narrow to freakishly narrow. lol*
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - *new Rolando (leather) and Denis in 38.5*
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. - *Trottinette 120* (Fall 2008?)

Would the Suede 120 Trottinettes fit at size 39 or would it be too snug? Appreciate any help please! Cheers!


----------



## rachiem

Hi I have just ordered a pair of blush watersnake Rosella flats.
These will be my first Louboutins..
I am usually a size 38.5 to 39 with widish feet.
I've ordered a size 39.5 (which is the last size available) but fear these may be too big?
Does anyone ever put an insole in these shoes to make them fit better?
Any thoughts??


----------



## jenayb

Star86doll said:


> How does Une Plume slingsback run? Would I go with my tts or half down from tts? Thanks!


 
When I tried them on, I took TTS. 



rachiem said:


> Hi I have just ordered a pair of blush watersnake Rosella flats.
> These will be my first Louboutins..
> I am usually a size 38.5 to 39 with widish feet.
> I've ordered a size 39.5 (which is the last size available) but fear these may be too big?
> Does anyone ever put an insole in these shoes to make them fit better?
> Any thoughts??


 
Sorry, these will be too big.


----------



## Star86doll

jenaywins said:


> When I tried them on, I took TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, these will be too big.


 

Perfect thanks hun!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rachiem said:


> Hi I have just ordered a pair of blush watersnake Rosella flats.
> These will be my first Louboutins..
> I am usually a size 38.5 to 39 with widish feet.
> I've ordered a size 39.5 (which is the last size available) but fear these may be too big?
> Does anyone ever put an insole in these shoes to make them fit better?
> Any thoughts??



yes, you can try to put an insole and heel grip/pad at the back. It'll help but will not be perfect.


----------



## abagdiva

rilokiley said:


> If the Som1 is 120mm, follow the Clichy 120 sizing.  If the Som1 is 100mm, follow the Clichy 100 sizing.



How can I tell if the shoe is Som1 100mm or 120mm?


----------



## sophinette007

bab said:


> Hi Sophinette, I wonder about that myself  I just saw today that in NAP the Chiara satin pumps are listed as small to size, and they recomend taking a full size up. I don't know if it would the same for the leather ones... Let me know if you find out more!


 
Hi Bab and the ladies who are interested in a sizing update about the Chiara.
I just received mine today (black kid)and they fit perfectly. I am a true US size 8 and a 38.5 in most of Christian Louboutin shoes(except for Lady Peep, Bianca,Pigalle 120 for these styles I am a size 38). My feet are quite large.
I picked a size 38.5 in Chiara so I would recommand to size up 0.5 if you used to size up 0.5 in CL shoes. If not pick up your regular CL size, for the Small size range I would recommand to pick TTS .
The shoe has a quite narrow toe box. For helping I choose the same size for Chiara that I took for Pigalle 100 = 38.5 and it is perfect.

I hope this would help you ladies


----------



## heelsonwheels

Hi everyone! I asked about the sizing on the Hyper Prive and was told they run pretty TTS. I just received them - my first pair of CL's (yayyyy!!!!!!!), but they feel a bit snug because my feet are wide - I'm cursed with these flintstone feet!!!  

Now, it's not a length problem, the length seems to be perfect, but my toes feel squished in because they're so narrow. I'm not sure that going up 1/2 a size or a full size would help me because I think my heel would slip out - I've made this mistake many times in the past. Is it advised or recommended at all to get them professionally stretched a bit, just for width? Would this ruin them? Any input would be greatly appreciated. I really love the way they look, and I want to make them work!!!  TIA!!


----------



## jeshika

abagdiva said:


> How can I tell if the shoe is Som1 100mm or 120mm?



the heel height is different. Som1 100mm is shorter than Som1 120mm. Ask the seller to measure the heel for you.


----------



## SassySarah

heelsonwheels said:


> Hi everyone! I asked about the sizing on the Hyper Prive and was told they run pretty TTS. I just received them - my first pair of CL's (yayyyy!!!!!!!), but they feel a bit snug because my feet are wide - I'm cursed with these flintstone feet!!!
> 
> Now, it's not a length problem, the length seems to be perfect, but my toes feel squished in because they're so narrow. I'm not sure that going up 1/2 a size or a full size would help me because I think my heel would slip out - I've made this mistake many times in the past. Is it advised or recommended at all to get them professionally stretched a bit, just for width? Would this ruin them? Any input would be greatly appreciated. I really love the way they look, and I want to make them work!!!  TIA!!



Hopefully this helps. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html


----------



## Bleue

How do You You's run?  Could I wear a size 38 if my US size is 8 and CL sizes are mostly 38 and 38.5?


----------



## Bleue

I've also been meaning to ask if anyone knows about the Newton and how it runs?  I think it is a darling shoe but haven't noticed anything posted about them.  TIA!


----------



## abagdiva

jeshika said:


> the heel height is different. Som1 100mm is shorter than Som1 120mm. Ask the seller to measure the heel for you.



Thanks


----------



## hydrohoki

Bleue said:


> How do You You's run?  Could I wear a size 38 if my US size is 8 and CL sizes are mostly 38 and 38.5?



Double check the insole measurement.  I'm TTS in you yous but downsizing would have been too short in length.


----------



## Bleue

hydrohoki said:


> Double check the insole measurement.  I'm TTS in you yous but downsizing would have been too short in length.



Well, I sure don't want another pair of shoes that are too tight.  I broke my cardinal rule of not trying to wear shoes that don't fit properly with another pair and never again!

Hate to sound dense but where in the world would I get the insole measurement on that shoe?


----------



## Bleue

hydrohoki said:


> Double check the insole measurement.  I'm TTS in you yous but downsizing would have been too short in length.



Interestingly I just found a pair of these on Ebay in size 39 listed as having a 10" insole.  I can do 9.75" easily but I'm assuming that would be more like a 38.5 and like you stated - being a TTS meaning I would need that 38.5.

Also, interestingly it is in coral and they call is coral/pink.  So confusing!


----------



## TanyFashionista

MadameElle said:


> Hi Tany - I have a very prive  from late 2010 and greissimo  (if that's what you meant for 'knot pumps') from late 2009.  I got them both in a 35.5.  Apparently, these two styles run 1/2 big so I sized 1/2 down from my regular US shoe size of 6 (or TTS=36).  A 36 might work for you for these 2 styles if you have average width feet. _ Maybe_ even a 35 1/2 if you have narrow width feet.    Hope that helps a bit.  You can also go to a CL boutique or dept store that carry CLs (Barneys, Neiman Marcus, Saks, Bergdorf) to try on some CLs to get an idea what your CL size is.  I see your in NYC, can you go to any of these stores to try on CLs?



Thank you so much for replying I think i will definitely will have to make a trip to saks and try them on! I feel like i might get a 6 1/2.


----------



## rnsmelody

*Some info that could help us help you:*
 *Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.):* YSL tribute 38.5
 *Width of feet:* Average
 *What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: *decollete patent leather 39, 2010 very prive black leather & patent leather 38.5, altadama 38.5, very croise satin 38.5
 *The style you are asking about and what season it is from*: 2009 - Very Prive Studded Spike kid leather 38.5 - already broken in with about 3-4 wears

Thanks so much in advance =)


----------



## rachiem

Thanks for you help ladies


----------



## trustlove

Giraffe Orlato VPs 38 I wear a 38.5 normally and a 38 in pigalle plato


----------



## r6girl2005

r6girl2005 said:


> I know this has probably been asked several times already since word got around that the MBP 150mm in Leopard is coming back.
> 
> - I wear a 6 in most dress shoes (Nine West, Mudd, Steve Madden and Jessica Simpson). For running or casual shoes I wear a 6.5.
> - I have *very* narrow feet
> - I own a pair of Simple 85s (not New). They are a size 36 and fit perfectly. Tried on a pair of Proratas in a 36.5 and were a tad too big (guessing I'd be a 36).
> - Looking to put myself on the wait list for the Leopard MBP 150mm.
> 
> So, based on my limited CL sizing experience is it safe to say I can wear a 36?
> 
> TIA!!


 
Bump!

Sorry, just want to get some more opinions on this before I send my customer agreement back to Jordan at Costa Mesa. A couple of the ladies here have told me 35.5/36 but Jordan is suggesting a 36.5. I really don't want to exchange these if I can help it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## trustlove

trustlove said:


> Giraffe Orlato VPs 38 I wear a 38.5 normally and a 38 in pigalle plato



I just wanted to add that I wanted to bid on this pair of shoes and I'm hoping they will fit.


----------



## shontel

Hey Lovely Ladies!!

Ok, so after my last post on this thread regarding sizing for the Big Lips, I purchased the Big Lips a half size up from my TTS.

I received them today, and although my feet "fit" into the shoe...the shoe is SUPER TIGHT in the toe area.  However, they aren't tight on the heel part (likely because the heel is so high).  

My question is, are Big Lips sorta like Pigalles, meaning you have to wear them for about 2 times before they will fit like a glove.  

I love these shoes and would hate to have to sell them because they are too tight if these shoes will stretch and fit perfectly in the long run...

HELP! (The shoes are HAUTE!!)


----------



## JEANQUEEN

I wear 7.5 and sometimes 8 in other brands such as Betsey Johnson and Miss Sixties. 
I have average/wide feet.
I wear 38.5 in patent rolando, 38 in Miss Fred, 38 in seude Ron Ron. 
I would like to know if I would fit 38.5 seude biancazip.


----------



## jeshika

JEANQUEEN said:


> I wear 7.5 and sometimes 8 in other brands such as Betsey Johnson and Miss Sixties.
> I have average/wide feet.
> I wear 38.5 in patent rolando, 38 in Miss Fred, 38 in seude Ron Ron.
> I would like to know if I would fit 38.5 seude biancazip.



People usually size down in the bianca... i think it will be too big if you wear a 38 in the Ron Ron. Sorry!


----------



## JEANQUEEN

jeshika said:


> People usually size down in the bianca... i think it will be too big if you wear a 38 in the Ron Ron. Sorry!




That's what I was thinking too but the seller said they wear 7.5 and these work for them. Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

Urgent help needed!!!!!
I searched everywhere on the forum and can't find much information.  Does anyone know how the ANGELA fits?  Here is a link that has a picture of the style:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod125740083&parentId=cat980731
Thanks ladies!!!!!


----------



## shontel

Hhheeeellppppp!!!!



shontel said:


> hey lovely ladies!!
> 
> Ok, so after my last post on this thread regarding sizing for the big lips, i purchased the big lips a half size up from my tts.
> 
> I received them today, and although my feet "fit" into the shoe...the shoe is super tight in the toe area.  However, they aren't tight on the heel part (likely because the heel is so high).
> 
> My question is, are big lips sorta like pigalles, meaning you have to wear them for about 2 times before they will fit like a glove.
> 
> I love these shoes and would hate to have to sell them because they are too tight if these shoes will stretch and fit perfectly in the long run...
> 
> Help! (the shoes are haute!!)


----------



## araisin

Hi everyone,

I would like to know if these Rolandos will fit me. Here's the pertinent info requested on the CL sizing first page:

Non CL size: Solid 8 in Nine West

Width of feet: narrow to average

CLs already own: Very Prive black patent, 38.5. In cold weather, some slippage in the heel, so I recently added the pad at the heel.

Considering bidding: gold Rolandos, size 38. Here's the link. I don't know if they're old or newer version. Ebay item number: 140530714708

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14708?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b8488854

Am I just dreaming, or might these work for me?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bab

sophinette007 said:


> Hi Bab and the ladies who are interested in a sizing update about the Chiara.
> I just received mine today (black kid)and they fit perfectly. I am a true US size 8 and a 38.5 in most of Christian Louboutin shoes(except for Lady Peep, Bianca,Pigalle 120 for these styles I am a size 38). My feet are quite large.
> I picked a size 38.5 in Chiara so I would recommand to size up 0.5 if you used to size up 0.5 in CL shoes. If not pick up your regular CL size, for the Small size range I would recommand to pick TTS .
> The shoe has a quite narrow toe box. For helping I choose the same size for Chiara that I took for Pigalle 100 = 38.5 and it is perfect.
> 
> I hope this would help you ladies


 
Thank you very much for your help Sophinette!


----------



## vhdos

vhdos said:


> Urgent help needed!!!!!
> I searched everywhere on the forum and can't find much information.  Does anyone know how the ANGELA fits?  Here is a link that has a picture of the style:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod125740083&parentId=cat980731
> Thanks ladies!!!!!



Bump!
Anyone have any info on Angela sizing?


----------



## lawyer2121

Hi Ladies!

In most shoes, I usually run either a 7.5 or an 8. I just saw a pair of Nude Biancas on Neimans and hastily pre-ordered them. And now I'm debating on size. I've seen a trend to downsize but any advice would be helpful! Half size or full size?

Also, what's the consensus on Lady Peep? I'd prefer to get these in Nude so if any of them show up ANYWHERE, I'm going to lunge and it would be great if I could be armed with sizing knowledge beforehand!

Thanks girls!


----------



## ROXANE2007

Hi Ladies!

I'm in love with pigalle plato 140 but It'll be my firt pair of Pigalle, and i'm little in trouble.
I'm not sure if my choice will be 120 or 140. I'm affraid that it will be too difficult to walk in 140. So I need your help and your advice
Could you help me please for my size in PP 120 and 140?
*My feet are quite large
I'm 36.5 VP( new)
36.5 new declic
AD 36.5*

Thank you very much


----------



## MadameElle

lawyer2121 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> In most shoes, I usually run either a 7.5 or an 8. I just saw a pair of Nude *Biancas* on Neimans and hastily pre-ordered them. And now I'm debating on size. I've seen a trend to downsize but any advice would be helpful! Half size or full size?
> 
> Also, what's the consensus on *Lady Peep*? I'd prefer to get these in Nude so if any of them show up ANYWHERE, I'm going to lunge and it would be great if I could be armed with sizing knowledge beforehand!
> 
> Thanks girls!



I am a US size 6 (TTS=36) and I got the RB WS bianca in a 35.5, so 1/2 down from TTS for me.  

I tried on the LP framboise patent in a 36 and they fit, so TTS for me.


----------



## Star86doll

Hey Ladies!

Whoever have own Fifi 100, how did they runs? TTS or 1/2 up? I am a TTS 39, will the fifi39.5 fit me?


----------



## SassySarah

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm in love with pigalle plato 140 but It'll be my firt pair of Pigalle, and i'm little in trouble.
> I'm not sure if my choice will be 120 or 140. I'm affraid that it will be too difficult to walk in 140. So I need your help and your advice
> Could you help me please for my size in PP 120 and 140?
> *My feet are quite large
> I'm 36.5 VP( new)
> 36.5 new declic
> AD 36.5*
> 
> Thank you very much



For me the Pigalle Plato 120 is TTS my CL size and the 140 a half size down and some have said a full size down.  I absolutely love my Plato 120's and they have become my everyday go to shoe.  They are seriously comfortable and I consider myself to have wider feet so I was shocked.


----------



## bab

Star86doll said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Whoever have own Fifi 100, how did they runs? TTS or 1/2 up? I am a TTS 39, will the fifi39.5 fit me?


 
Hi! I have patent Fifis and to me they are TTS. 

I am a 37. It took me some time to break in my VP (size 37), they were perfect in lenght, but quite tight in the toe-box. I ordered my Fifis in a 37,5 just to be sure they would be comfortable, but they are actually a bit big. They don't fall off or anything (you can see them in my avatar) but my usual 37 would have been perfect. You can eventually use pads with a 39.5.  I hope this helps.


----------



## lawyer2121

MadameElle said:


> I am a US size 6 (TTS=36) and I got the RB WS bianca in a 35.5, so 1/2 down from TTS for me.
> 
> I tried on the LP framboise patent in a 36 and they fit, so TTS for me.



Thanks dear! There was only a 37 left on Neimans for Bianca so it'll be a .5 down and I hope it works!  Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## ROXANE2007

SassySarah said:


> For me the Pigalle Plato 120 is TTS my CL size and the 140 a half size down and some have said a full size down.  I absolutely love my Plato 120's and they have become my everyday go to shoe.  They are seriously comfortable and I consider myself to have wider feet so I was shocked.




Thank you very much *Sassy* . Both are beautiful, it's difficult to make a choice.
I'm happy to know that they are comfortable especially for wide feet.

Thanks


----------



## trustlove

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm in love with pigalle plato 140 but It'll be my firt pair of Pigalle, and i'm little in trouble.
> I'm not sure if my choice will be 120 or 140. I'm affraid that it will be too difficult to walk in 140. So I need your help and your advice
> Could you help me please for my size in PP 120 and 140?
> *My feet are quite large
> I'm 36.5 VP( new)
> 36.5 new declic
> AD 36.5*
> 
> Thank you very much



I just purchased the pigalle plato 120 about 2 weeks ago. I'm usually a size 8.5 in non CLs and I ordered a size 8 (38) they fit perfectly.


----------



## trustlove

About to bid on a pair of wood Espadrille in a size 39. I wear a 38.5 in non CLs and a 38 in pigalle plato. Do you think these will fit?


----------



## Bleue

Can I get some clarification or confirmation on Pigalle Plato - Pigalle sizing?  Still new to CL and I have not seen any updated master list that includes some of the new styles.

I have Lucifer Bow 120 in 37.5, black patent Pigalle 120 in 37.5, Pigalle Plato 120's (red & nude) in 38.  I don't have any Pigalle 100's but I'm thinking I would be size 38 in those, too.

So would it be correct to say that Pigalle Plato 120 is essentially the same sizing as the Pigalle 100?

And would the Pigalle Plato 140 would be comparable to the sizing of the Lucifer Bow 120 and Pigalle 120?

And is the Dorepi basically a style of Pigalle and would be the same sizing as above depending on the heel height?

(I'm US 8 and CL's in 38 & 38.5 for reference and I'm dying for a pair of nude glitter Pigalle Plato but can't decide on 120 or 140 heels and worried about finding the correct size.)


----------



## lovelycouturec

Hello to all! i'm a *newbie *so i'm not too sure if I am asking the right question in the right forum(I apologize in advance if I am) --but if someone could please help me it would be greatly appreciated.
I am purchasing my first Christian Louboutin flats and I am a size 8.5 in usa womens and was wondering would a 38.5 euro size or would a 39 be good for me? I'm a little excited and I don't want the excitement to get in the way of buying the wrong size lol.

Once again thanks for the help!


----------



## kham

I have the Suede Greissimos in 39, Would I take the flannel Greissimos in 39 as well or would I have to size up to a 40 due to the material? I have Top La in a 40 and they are a bit big, if that helps any. Please help!!


----------



## CelticLuv

Are Yolanda Spikes and VP Spikes TTS? thanks!


----------



## yousofine

*So... Amber-girls!*

Is there any chance to make a size 40 work, if I'm a reg. size 39?

Maybe with foot petals?


----------



## MissPrivé

CelticLuv said:


> Are Yolanda Spikes and VP Spikes TTS? thanks!


 
IMO the beige VP Spikes runs TTS and the black runs 0.5-1 size large. I don't own Yolandas but i was told they run TTS.


----------



## *MJ*

kham said:


> I have the Suede Greissimos in 39, Would I take the flannel Greissimos in 39 as well or would I have to size up to a 40 due to the material? I have Top La in a 40 and they are a bit big, if that helps any. Please help!!



I think you should stick with 39 in the Flannel Greiss as well.


----------



## MrsLoubou313

Bleue said:


> Can I get some clarification or confirmation on Pigalle Plato - Pigalle sizing?  Still new to CL and I have not seen any updated master list that includes some of the new styles.
> 
> I have Lucifer Bow 120 in 37.5, black patent Pigalle 120 in 37.5, Pigalle Plato 120's (red & nude) in 38.  I don't have any Pigalle 100's but I'm thinking I would be size 38 in those, too.
> 
> So would it be correct to say that Pigalle Plato 120 is essentially the same sizing as the Pigalle 100?
> 
> And would the Pigalle Plato 140 would be comparable to the sizing of the Lucifer Bow 120 and Pigalle 120?
> 
> And is the Dorepi basically a style of Pigalle and would be the same sizing as above depending on the heel height?
> 
> (I'm US 8 and CL's in 38 & 38.5 for reference and I'm dying for a pair of nude glitter Pigalle Plato but can't decide on 120 or 140 heels and worried about finding the correct size.)



I JUST bought the last pair of Pigalle Plato 140s Company wide from the Horatio store. I *Overnighted* them because I needed them for an event this weekend, only to get them and they are a WHOLE size too big! I can fit 2 fingers in the back! I am usually a 40, size 9/9.5 non CL but these shoes were absolutely huge.


----------



## SassySarah

MrsLoubou313 said:


> I JUST bought the last pair of Pigalle Plato 140s Company wide from the Horatio store. I *Overnighted* them because I needed them for an event this weekend, only to get them and they are a WHOLE size too big! I can fit 2 fingers in the back! I am usually a 40, size 9/9.5 non CL but these shoes were absolutely huge.



What color?  They had glitters at Madison last week, I tried on a 38.5 and I am normally a 39.  They had more sizes I believe.


----------



## Amaryllix

MrsLoubou313 said:


> I JUST bought the last pair of Pigalle Plato 140s Company wide from the Horatio store. I *Overnighted* them because I needed them for an event this weekend, only to get them and they are a WHOLE size too big! I can fit 2 fingers in the back! I am usually a 40, size 9/9.5 non CL but these shoes were absolutely huge.



They ran big on me as well, holy crap! -- I tried on the nude glitter Pigalle Platos 140 at Robertson this Saturday (and *almost* got them). I'm usually a size 9 with somewhat wide feet in regular shoes, so I tend to size up more than usual. The 38.5 was slipping off my heel already! 

Size 38 worked best for me. They definitely would've broken in to fit perfectly. And my feet were swollen that day from walking around so much!

For a quick reference, I take a 39 in VPs, 39 in Simples, and a 38.5 in Pigalle 120s.


----------



## MrsLoubou313

SassySarah said:


> What color?  They had glitters at Madison last week, I tried on a 38.5 and I am normally a 39.  They had more sizes I believe.



Black Patent 140s. They have 120s Only 




Amaryllix said:


> They ran big on me as well, holy crap! -- I tried on the nude glitter Pigalle Platos 140 at Robertson this Saturday (and *almost* got them). I'm usually a size 9 with somewhat wide feet in regular shoes, so I tend to size up more than usual. The 38.5 was slipping off my heel already!
> 
> Size 38 worked best for me. They definitely would've broken in to fit perfectly. And my feet were swollen that day from walking around so much!
> 
> For a quick reference, I take a 39 in VPs, 39 in Simples, and a 38.5 in Pigalle 120s.



I'm the same way. I usually size up. My Pigalle 100s are Size 40 and they fit perfectly. These pics are the Pigalle Plato 140 size 40:


----------



## RedBottomLover

I posted this question in the chat thread but I figured I'd get a better answer here. If my big toe is in pain after awhile in the Bibi/Bianca style, will I experience pain in the Alti 160 toe box?


----------



## FlipDiver

RedBottomLover said:


> I posted this question in the chat thread but I figured I'd get a better answer here. If my big toe is in pain after awhile in the Bibi/Bianca style, will I experience pain in the Alti 160 toe box?



Hi *R*!  I take the same size in Bibi and Alti 160, so I'd imagine that if your big toe hurts in Bibi, it would hurt in Alti too, esp. bc I think the Alti toebox is more narrow than Bibi.  But I may be wrong?  Good luck!


----------



## RedBottomLover

FlipDiver said:


> Hi *R*!  I take the same size in Bibi and Alti 160, so I'd imagine that if your big toe hurts in Bibi, it would hurt in Alti too, esp. bc I think the Alti toebox is more narrow than Bibi.  But I may be wrong?  Good luck!



I figured that  Maybe I'll try them and if I feel and pain I'll return them.


----------



## jeshika

CelticLuv said:


> Are Yolanda Spikes and VP Spikes TTS? thanks!



They are both TTS for me.


----------



## malmal

Hi ladies - I have a question! 
I have the slingback no prive multi-glitters (hello wedding shoes!) but I heard something about spraying them with hairspray to make sure the glitter doesn't fall off? 

Is this a good idea?


----------



## candyapples88

malmal said:


> Hi ladies - I have a question!
> I have the slingback no prive multi-glitters (hello wedding shoes!) but I heard something about spraying them with hairspray to make sure the glitter doesn't fall off?
> 
> Is this a good idea?



You'll find better luck here....

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...oe-care-and-maintenance-guide-faq-375416.html


----------



## CelticLuv

jeshika said:


> They are both TTS for me.



thanks sweetie


----------



## H_addict

Hi all! Just wondering if anyone would advise on the fit of the studded (pigalle?) flats. I take 8 US and own ariella clous in 39, ariella talons and lipspikes in 38.5 and python (square toe) flats in 38.5. Just curious about the fit of the studded flats since the front is so pointy. Size up/down? Thank you in advance.


----------



## vanessamber

Hi - I could use some help on sizing.  I am normally a 8.5 in Nine West shoes; I sometimes wear 8 for sandals, but then I go up to 9 for boots.  My feet are a bit wide.

I was wondering what size I should get in the patent yoyo 85, hyper prive (I'm interested in patent and regular leather), and the pigalle?  I recently bought a patent lady claude (I think they might be 100), and it fits ok in the toe box, but it is too long (so I might return them) - my feet keep sliding out.  I prefer my shoes to be a bit tight, rather than sliding out all over the place.


----------



## CelticLuv

jenaywins said:


> Also, if I may ramble on even more, my cobbler introduced me to the most AMAZING product - ever. I brought my lilac/navy Maggies in to have an insole installed to size them down, and he refused and made me try a particular ball of foot pad - literally the most amazing shoe "accessory" I have ever tried in my life. http://www.spenco.com/products/footcare/spenco-gel/product-gel-ball-of-foot-cushions
> 
> Not only did this make my too-big shoes fit amazing, but the pain I experience in every pair of heels was completely eliminated. For fun, I tried these in a few pairs of shoes that were not too big - including my 38.5 160 Maggies - and they made them unbelievably comfortable and easy to walk in. I really REALLY suggest that you pick some of these up. The good thing also is that they are non-skid (or whatever you call it) and thus do not need to be adhered to the sole of your shoes. So technically, you only need one pair of these which can be rotated to whatever pair of shoes you are wearing at the time. Brilliant!



I bought a pair of Spenco ball of foot pads that you recommended. I put them in my Piros and they feel great! Thanks jenay!!
My only question is do you know if they make this pad (with a narrow ball of foot) specifically for us women and high heels? I found this pad to have a large ball of foot area as as such, they do not go too far into the toebox area.


----------



## avcbob

Perhaps a little off topic, but it does relate to fit.  How is heel height measured?  At the back of the heel, middle of heel, or somwhere else.  My wife has been measuring her shoes and the figures appear to be all over the place.  Some that are cataloged by the mfgr. as a 100mm measure between 90 and 110mm.  Some measure right on at the back of the heel some are right on in the middle.  On some the measurement isn't much different between the middle and back, on others the difference is quite a bit.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## jenayb

CelticLuv said:


> I bought a pair of Spenco ball of foot pads that you recommended. I put them in my Piros and they feel great! Thanks jenay!!
> My only question is do you know if they make this pad (with a narrow ball of foot) specifically for us women and high heels? I found this pad to have a large ball of foot area as as such, they do not go too far into the toebox area.


 
Hey babe! 

So glad to hear that you purchased these and they worked out for you! I'm definitely a believer! 

You know, I roll mine up like a little taco, stick it in the toe box, and release - if that makes sense. Otherwise, I just force it into the toe box if the taco method doesn't work. These definitely do work in high heels - I wear mine in my Maggie 160s whose toe box is relatively tight at the end and they work great! Play around with it and see what works for you.


----------



## CelticLuv

^ oh wow, that is such a great way to apply them!! I never would've thought to try it that way. so I'm assuming when you use the 'taco roll'  method to the tip of the toebox, since the pad is so wide, the sides of the pad will creep up the sides of the toebox area (if that makes sense)?

you are such smart cookie, jenay!!  I will try that when I get home. thanks sweetie!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

avcbob said:


> Perhaps a little off topic, but it does relate to fit.  How is heel height measured?  At the back of the heel, middle of heel, or somwhere else.  My wife has been measuring her shoes and the figures appear to be all over the place.  Some that are cataloged by the mfgr. as a 100mm measure between 90 and 110mm.  Some measure right on at the back of the heel some are right on in the middle.  On some the measurement isn't much different between the middle and back, on others the difference is quite a bit.  Thanks for the input.



Straight from the back, drop down, orthogonal to floor. Best to use a ruler.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

vanessamber said:


> Hi - I could use some help on sizing.  I am normally a 8.5 in Nine West shoes; I sometimes wear 8 for sandals, but then I go up to 9 for boots.  My feet are a bit wide.
> 
> I was wondering what size I should get in the patent yoyo 85, hyper prive (I'm interested in patent and regular leather), and the pigalle?  I recently bought a patent lady claude (I think they might be 100), and it fits ok in the toe box, but it is too long (so I might return them) - my feet keep sliding out.  I prefer my shoes to be a bit tight, rather than sliding out all over the place.



What size were your LC?


----------



## vanessamber

CEC.LV4eva said:


> What size were your LC?



My LC were 39.  I ended up returning them, since I can't stand having the gap in the back and I had trouble walking without slipping out of them.


----------



## elle7

Does anyone have any information on the trend in sizing of the Very Penny style? I'm finding it very difficult to find any at all!

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

vanessamber said:


> My LC were 39.  I ended up returning them, since I can't stand having the gap in the back and I had trouble walking without slipping out of them.



but is the entire length of the shoe ok? If it's not a length isssue (ie 38.5 would be too small), then that most likely means that you just have a narrow heel. In this case, I would still estimate your size based on the 39 size.
The yoyos I would also do 39 and Pigalle depends on what heel height: 120/140 - 37.5; 100 or under - 38


----------



## imskyhigh

for those of you that have pigalle 100s and 120s, do you have them in the same size? I have 2 pairs of 100s in 40.5 and this weekend tried on the patent pigalle platos in a 40, and although tight, could get my foot in. Is that my correct size??


----------



## DollyAntics

Hi Ladies,

I want to purchase a pair of *pigalle flat spikes* but have no idea about sizing, I am normally a true size 38 in regular shoes/heels and have a wide foot. I haven't got any CL's so can't really say what size I take! Any ideas how these run? Any help would be much appreciated! TIA!


----------



## Koca

Where can i get blue magos online???
and how do the 160's run???


----------



## SassySarah

DollyAntics said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I want to purchase a pair of *pigalle flat spikes* but have no idea about sizing, I am normally a true size 38 in regular shoes/heels and have a wide foot. I haven't got any CL's so can't really say what size I take! Any ideas how these run? Any help would be much appreciated! TIA!



For me my CL TTS was too big and needed a half size down. This has worked for others I've told to but a few ladies have had to go up. I think it might depend on whether you have long toes or not.


----------



## SassySarah

imskyhigh said:


> for those of you that have pigalle 100s and 120s, do you have them in the same size? I have 2 pairs of 100s in 40.5 and this weekend tried on the patent pigalle platos in a 40, and although tight, could get my foot in. Is that my correct size??



I only have 120 Platos and for mr are TTS CL size.


----------



## araisin

*BUMP BUMP BUMP*
Hi everyone,

I would like to know if these Rolandos will fit me. Here's the pertinent info requested on the CL sizing first page:

Non CL size: Solid 8 in Nine West

Width of feet: narrow to average

CLs already own: Very Prive black patent, 38.5. In cold weather, some slippage in the heel, so I recently added the pad at the heel.

Considering bidding: gold Rolandos, size 38. Here's the link. I don't know if they're old or newer version. Ebay item number: 140530714708

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...item20b8488854

Am I just dreaming, or might these work for me?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jenayb

DollyAntics said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I want to purchase a pair of *pigalle flat spikes* but have no idea about sizing, I am normally a true size 38 in regular shoes/heels and have a wide foot. I haven't got any CL's so can't really say what size I take! Any ideas how these run? Any help would be much appreciated! TIA!



Half size up. 



araisin said:


> *BUMP BUMP BUMP*
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to know if these Rolandos will fit me. Here's the pertinent info requested on the CL sizing first page:
> 
> Non CL size: Solid 8 in Nine West
> 
> Width of feet: narrow to average
> 
> CLs already own: Very Prive black patent, 38.5. In cold weather, some slippage in the heel, so I recently added the pad at the heel.
> 
> Considering bidding: gold Rolandos, size 38. Here's the link. I don't know if they're old or newer version. Ebay item number: 140530714708
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...item20b8488854
> 
> Am I just dreaming, or might these work for me?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Sorry but these will likely be too small for you. The toe box of this style is incredibly unforgiving.


----------



## MadameElle

Koca said:


> Where can i get blue magos online???
> and how do the 160's run???



I am a US size 6.  My CL size is 35.5-36.  I took the Black/beige Mago 160 in a 35.5.  My toes are a tad bit crunched inside the toe box, but the nappa leather is very soft so I know they will stretch with wear giving my toes more room.  There is no heel slippage.  They do not feel like they are 160mm as there is a 1 inch hidden platform.


----------



## KarenBorter

Koca said:


> Where can i get blue magos online???
> and how do the 160's run???



I also have the Mago 160 I took TTS 37.5 and agree with *MadameElle* due to the pitch of the shoe toes are crunched in the box but not unbearable (with lambs wool and ball of foot pad). My right heel slips but that's because my right foot is a tad shorter then my left ... not a big deal and easily fixable. Agree about the Napa Leather in the box ... it will stretch with wear. 

As far as were to find online? I am not sure but would Google the shoe style and see what comes up for you  Bon Chance!


----------



## Miss T.

Hi ladies, how does the 120 Plato run? My tts is 38, but in Pigalles I take 37.5. Would I be 37.5 in Platos or 37? Thank you!


----------



## trustlove

Miss T. said:


> Hi ladies, how does the 120 Plato run? My tts is 38, but in Pigalles I take 37.5. Would I be 37.5 in Platos or 37? Thank you!


I went half a size down in my pigalle plato. I usually wear a 8.5 and I got a 38. they fit very well.


----------



## trustlove

How do I know if the very prive I'm bidding on are in the old sizing versus the new sizing. I wear an 8.5 is non cls and a 38 in pigalle plato. The seller recommends half a size up but I don't want to get them if they are the wrong size.


----------



## MadameElle

trustlove said:


> How do I know if the very prive I'm bidding on are in the old sizing versus the new sizing. I wear an 8.5 is non cls and a 38 in pigalle plato. The seller recommends half a size up but I don't want to get them if they are the wrong size.



Can you send an email to the seller and ask her what year the VP was purchased?  CL sizing changed in early 2009.

_From the CL Sizing Infor & Advice Thread:

"Very Prive (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP" - _before fall/winter 2009_
"Very Prive (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old VP sizing"_ - fall -winter 2009 and after.


----------



## airina666

I'm looking at getting the Lucifer Bow 45 and wonder are they TTS or run small?

I wear 38.5 for Simples and 38 for Ron Ron. I have wide feet.

Should I go for 38.5 or 39 for the Lucifer Bows? I can't try them at the boutique in Sydney as they've sold out. Looking to get the shoes online. Many TIA!


----------



## j'adore chanel

Help! I'm having trouble sizing the Mago 140s. I originally ordered a 39.5 from Barney's and when they came, they were so tight, I couldn't even get my right foot into the shoe. I sent them back and got a 40 from Nordstrom's and they are too loose - the toe box is perfect, but there is heel slippage. Should I try another 39.5 and see if I can make it work, or is this shoe just not cut for my feet?


----------



## candyapples88

j'adore chanel said:


> Help! I'm having trouble sizing the Mago 140s. I originally ordered a 39.5 from Barney's and when they came, they were so tight, I couldn't even get my right foot into the shoe. I sent them back and got a 40 from Nordstrom's and they are too loose - the toe box is perfect, but there is heel slippage. Should I try another 39.5 and see if I can make it work, or is this shoe just not cut for my feet?



The shoes are hand made, so variations in sizing are going to happen. Also, sometimes your feet are more swollen than other times, which can make a shoe seem like it doesn't fit. You can always try the 39.5 again.


----------



## MadameElle

j'adore chanel said:


> Help! I'm having trouble sizing the Mago 140s. I originally ordered a 39.5 from Barney's and when they came, they were so tight, I couldn't even get my right foot into the shoe. I sent them back and got a 40 from Nordstrom's and they are too loose - the toe box is perfect, but there is heel slippage. Should I try another 39.5 and see if I can make it work, or is this shoe just not cut for my feet?



Can you put heel grips on the 40 to try to make it work since the toe box is perfect for you?  You can also try ball of foot pads.


----------



## veritae

- I'm typically a size 6 in non-CL brand shoes.
- I'd say my feet are of average width but I do sometimes have redness on the widest points of my feet when I'm wearing flats.
- I've never tried CLs before, and I don't own any.  If these fit, they'll be my first!
- I believe this style is called the exi flat.  
- Here is the link.

Thanks!


----------



## jamidee

I wear a US9... my toes are large and my feet are average but lean towards wide. I wear a vp40, pigalle 120mm 39.5, and ariella talon 40.

Think a lady peep sling in 40.5 will fit?


----------



## Koca

should I go TTS for the suede larissa 150????


----------



## rilokiley

veritae said:


> - I'm typically a size 6 in non-CL brand shoes.
> - I'd say my feet are of average width but I do sometimes have redness on the widest points of my feet when I'm wearing flats.
> - I've never tried CLs before, and I don't own any.  If these fit, they'll be my first!
> - I believe this style is called the exi flat.
> - Here is the link.
> 
> Thanks!




Should be ok lengthwise.


----------



## hazeltt

How does the sizing run for the MBP in 150? I'm thinking of getting the leopard ponyhair 

CL TTS: 36

And I have:
Bianca 35.5
Pigalle 34.5-35
MBB 36
Maggie 160 36

Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> How does the sizing run for the MBP in 150? I'm thinking of getting the leopard ponyhair
> 
> CL TTS: 36
> 
> And I have:
> Bianca 35.5
> Pigalle 34.5-35
> MBB 36
> Maggie 160 36
> 
> Thanks!



That shoe is TTS sweetie!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> That shoe is TTS sweetie!



Thanks! They're really growing on me!


----------



## mrsb74

Hi ladies I wear a uk 4.5 and have very narrow flat feet. I wear a new vp 37.5, décolleté 37.5, old vp 38, rolando 38, clichy 100 37.5, declic 120 38- can I make a MMB in a 38 work or would they be too big?


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Thanks! They're really growing on me!



They are really amazing IRL.


----------



## lovechanel920

How do the Pigalle Plato 120's run? Stick with same CL size?


----------



## SassySarah

lovechanel920 said:


> How do the Pigalle Plato 120's run? Stick with same CL size?



For me my CL TTS. A few say go down a half size. I have a wider foot and mine are so comfortable.


----------



## Koca

How do the larissa's run????


----------



## candyapples88

Koca said:


> How do the larissa's run????



I'm not sure but I think I remember seeing a recommendation by the eboutique for TTS.


----------



## araisin

lovechanel920 said:


> How do the Pigalle Plato 120's run? Stick with same CL size?


 
I tried on the Pigalle 120s today at the CL boutique. I found they were TTS. I wear a solid US 8, and I fit perfectly into pigalle size 38. 

I then tried on the Pigalle Plato 140s and I was a 37.5. I don't know if that helps you, but I thought I'd offer the info.


----------



## araisin

I went on a fact-finding (read: sizing) mission today to find out my CL sizes in a few styles I like. I already own the VPs in black patent. I thought I'd post my findings, in case anyone does a search of this thread for advice on any of the styles I tried. It might help.

It's important to note that I'm a solid US 8.


Very Prive: 38.5
Rolando: 39
Pigalle 120: 38
Pigalle Plato 140: 37.5

Maybe this will help someone. Crazy how much CLs sizes can vary!! Four different styles, four different sizes.


----------



## eve415

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes 7
&#8226; Width of feet: average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
Own: decollate 37.5 (a bit snug), VP 37.5 (fit perfectly)
Tried on: New simples 37.5
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from
Ron Ron 38 (older season), saw then online and would a 38 fit


----------



## Butterrfly

lovechanel920 said:


> How do the Pigalle Plato 120's run? Stick with same CL size?





araisin said:


> I tried on the Pigalle 120s today at the CL boutique. I found they were TTS. I wear a solid US 8, and I fit perfectly into pigalle size 38.
> 
> I then tried on the Pigalle Plato 140s and I was a 37.5. I don't know if that helps you, but I thought I'd offer the info.



Hi ladies, thought I'd let you know about this gem of a post that has got me into rethinking Pigalle 120s:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...sizing-comfort-walking-confidence-614567.html

Basically they recommend that you should go down 1/2 size or 1 full size if your feet are narrow! It's genius and I think after reading this you'll probably end up buying one or putting it on your wishlist. lol


----------



## Butterrfly

Butterrfly said:


> Hi ladies, just a repost (abridged version. lol) in case there's anyone out there who's familiar with the Trottinette in suede?
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - *US 8.5*
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) - *Narrow to freakishly narrow. lol*
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - *new Rolando (leather) and Denis in 38.5*
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. - *Trottinette 120* (Fall 2008?)
> 
> Would the Suede 120 Trottinettes fit at size 39 or would it be too snug? Appreciate any help please! Cheers!



Just thought I'd post my findings on the suede Trottinette which I ended up buying! My very first pair of CLs and loving them!! 

Basically, I got them in 39 and while the length is about right (bare feet, toebox is tight so I'm trying to stretch it out), I should have gotten them in 39.5 to be able to wear tights/socks! Hope this helps anyone who's planning to get them!


----------



## Luena

Hi ladies, I really need your help!!!
I am about to go crazy with this sizing...I have the Simple pump 70 in 37 and they fit well, though I think 36.5 would be fine as well.
So I order Simple Pump 85 size 36.5 as the heel was higher. They arrived today and THEY ARE HUGE!!! I dont understand! How can they be so different from the 70's?
I live in Angola (Africa) and there is no retailer here so i usually order them from Madrid. I will change but I dont know if -I should order 36 or 35.5.
I really appreciate your help.
Love


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone can tell me if the Suede MBBs fit TTS or 1/2 a size down? 

Also, do the Frutti Fruttis fit TTS or 1/2 a size down?

Thank you


----------



## Koca

Pampas Laser-Cut Leather Ankle Boots run????


----------



## SassySarah

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone can tell me if the Suede MBBs fit TTS or 1/2 a size down?
> 
> Also, do the Frutti Fruttis fit TTS or 1/2 a size down?
> 
> Thank you



Suede MBB TTS CL size for me. They are really soft so if I couldn't find my size and had to go down I probably could have but TTS is best for me and my Leather MBB also. 

I believe Tutti is half size down.


----------



## l.a_girl19

SassySarah said:


> Suede MBB TTS CL size for me. They are really soft so if I couldn't find my size and had to go down I probably could have but TTS is best for me and my Leather MBB also.
> 
> I believe Tutti is half size down.


 
Yay! Thank you Madison has my size in the MBBs...decisions


----------



## jeshika

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone can tell me if the Suede MBBs fit TTS or 1/2 a size down?
> 
> Also, do the Frutti Fruttis fit TTS or 1/2 a size down?
> 
> Thank you






SassySarah said:


> Suede MBB TTS CL size for me. They are really soft so if I couldn't find my size and had to go down I probably could have but TTS is best for me and my Leather MBB also.
> 
> I believe Tutti is half size down.



I took the Fruittis TTS but a half size down would have worked too. I put a spenco pad in there and now it fits like a dream.


----------



## jamidee

how do the lady peep sling 140mm run? im wondering if i can wear a 39 as ive heard this style runs large. 

please excuse the terrible typing. my chihuahua is sleeping on my lap and curled up in one hand so ive only got one to type with.

I wear a US9 leans more towards wide but average, fat toes.
39.5 Pigalle 120, 40 Ariella Talon boots, 40 vp, 40.5 ron ron patent.


----------



## jamidee

l.a_girl19 said:


> Yay! Thank you Madison has my size in the MBBs...decisions



ohhh fruitti fruitti's are a dream!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jamidee said:


> ohhh fruitti fruitti's are a dream!!


 
They really are!


----------



## SassySarah

jamidee said:


> how do the lady peep sling 140mm run? im wondering if i can wear a 39 as ive heard this style runs large.
> 
> please excuse the terrible typing. my chihuahua is sleeping on my lap and curled up in one hand so ive only got one to type with.
> 
> I wear a US9 leans more towards wide but average, fat toes.
> 39.5 Pigalle 120, 40 Ariella Talon boots, 40 vp, 40.5 ron ron patent.



TTS CL I am 8.5 US and mine are 39. Narrow toe box and I have a wider foot. Half size down fit but cramped and would have killed my toes.


----------



## chloe speaks

An oldie but summer Goodie - how do the *Fernando patents *run? 

TTS CL: 38
Rolando 38.5, Lady Gres 38, Clichy 100 38, Altadama 38, Pigalle 37.5
I think I have a pretty average foot both in length and width. I hate toe/heel overhang though and in all exposing styles usually tend to ten to 1/2 size up if I can swing it.


----------



## stylelaw

How do the patent new simples run?

I am an american size 7.5 or 8. 
I have three pairs of CL's scissor girls 37.5, twisted yo yo 38, horatio slingback 38.
I think I have an average foot in terms of width. 

THanks so much for the advice!


----------



## araisin

Hi. I'm a 38.5 in Very Prive. Any idea if I'd be the same size in Banana patent 140?


----------



## *MJ*

araisin said:


> Hi. I'm a 38.5 in Very Prive. Any idea if I'd be the same size in Banana patent 140?



Hi! I think so!! All my VP's are 39, and all my Bananas are 39 as well.


----------



## araisin

*MJ* said:


> Hi! I think so!! All my VP's are 39, and all my Bananas are 39 as well.


 
Finally! Two differnt CL styles, one size. So far, I've tried on 4 different styles, and been 4 different sizes. Crazy! Thanks for the info.


----------



## jenayb

araisin said:


> Hi. I'm a 38.5 in Very Prive. Any idea if I'd be the same size in Banana patent 140?





*MJ* said:


> Hi! I think so!! All my VP's are 39, and all my Bananas are 39 as well.





araisin said:


> Finally! Two differnt CL styles, one size. So far, I've tried on 4 different styles, and been 4 different sizes. Crazy! Thanks for the info.



Yep! I definitely take the same size in my VPs and Bananas as well!


----------



## *MJ*

araisin said:


> Finally! Two differnt CL styles, one size. So far, I've tried on 4 different styles, and been 4 different sizes. Crazy! Thanks for the info.




WOOT!! You're welcome!!


----------



## FlipDiver

stylelaw said:


> How do the patent new simples run?
> 
> I am an american size 7.5 or 8.
> I have three pairs of CL's scissor girls 37.5, twisted yo yo 38, horatio slingback 38.
> I think I have an average foot in terms of width.
> 
> THanks so much for the advice!



I found that the New Simples ran large.  If I were you I would take a 37.5 or even 37.  I had to go 1/2 size down from my CL TTS, but others have had different experiences...


----------



## marbella8

FlipDiver said:


> I found that the New Simples ran large. If I were you I would take a 37.5 or even 37. I had to go 1/2 size down from my CL TTS, but others have had different experiences...


 
I have 3 pairs of the New Simples, patent and non-patent, and I think a 37.5 is safe for you, but definitely not a 38.


----------



## Koca

*How do the daffodil leopard and suede run????*


----------



## CelticLuv

Watersnake AD's...could I make a half size up work or is TTS the best fit?


----------



## pixiesparkle

CelticLuv said:


> Watersnake AD's...could I make a half size up work or is TTS the best fit?


I'm actually wondering the same thing!!
I looked at several sites online, including Ecomm and they suggest TTS, however I do remember reading somewhere on tpf that a member returned her Watersnake ADs (which she had taken TTS) due to them being too tight..


----------



## candyapples88

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm actually wondering the same thing!!
> I looked at several sites online, including Ecomm and they suggest TTS, however I do remember reading somewhere on tpf that a member returned her Watersnake ADs (which she had taken TTS) due to them being too tight..



I ordered the jade ADs in my US TTS and had to return them because they were too tight, like cramping my foot tight. .5 up would have been a much better fit for me. However, that's just based on my foot - it being neither narrow or wide.


----------



## yousofine

I think AD would be great half size up. I made a pair 1 size up work.
-Padding under the strap over the toes


----------



## CelticLuv

candyapples88 said:


> I ordered the jade ADs in my US TTS and had to return them because they were too tight, like cramping my foot tight. .5 up would have been a much better fit for me. However, that's just based on my foot - it being neither narrow or wide.





yousofine said:


> I think AD would be great half size up. I made a pair 1 size up work.
> -Padding under the strap over the toes



thanks ladies!! I was wondering how the watersnake would fit, if it was different than say patent in the AD.
This is great to hear b/c Paris has a pair of RB WS AD's half size up for me. I didn't want to spend so much $ if they wouldn't fit right. 
Thanks to your words I'm leaning towards getting them.


----------



## jenayb

CelticLuv said:


> thanks ladies!! I was wondering how the watersnake would fit, if it was different than say patent in the AD.
> This is great to hear b/c Paris has a pair of RB WS AD's half size up for me. I didn't want to spend so much $ if they wouldn't fit right.
> Thanks to your words I'm leaning towards getting them.



I take my ADs a half size down or TTS - definitely not up!


----------



## Envy24

Hi ladies I am sure one of you can help me out, I hope..... 
I am getting married in early November, colors are deep wines, purples and olives. I am going mostly traditional, however I have wanted a pair of cl's forever (honestly I have never spent anywhere near that on shoes) I have been saving for a pair. Now I really want a purple pair that will be totally not traditional with my wedding dress, and I found a pair I think I wanna buy, they are the banana ones that look like polka dots..... I wasn't able to try those on at nm, I did try on a blue pair(that could be my something blue, if you think purple is too crazy) of very prive?? They looked like blue water stains and suede?? They were a 40 and a hair snug, the 40.5 felt a little better but I was afraid I might step out of them, I would prefer a bit tight( I assume they will stretch a bit) I read that the banana you should order in smaller size? I have a couple pairs from Aldo in 40 that are too big but fit with socks (but they are wedges not dress shoes) what size should I get of banana if vp I like in 40? Or any suggestions on other styles?? 

I really want a pair I can wear again with jeans or out at night.... The closest nm is 1.5 hours away so I was bummed when I went and they didn't have something....  How do I find out about sales? I always hear that people go to private sales?? Is that something I could do? 

So sorry about being off topic
Thanks so much


----------



## jamidee

US9..wider feet with big toesies.

Ron Ron -40.5, ariella talon -40, Vp 40, Pigalle 120mm 39.5. My TTS seems to be a 40. 
Do the Alti140mm stretch? There's a size 40 I want to buy and I know they run about a half size small. Just wondering if it's possible to get my feet in there.


----------



## l.a_girl19

CelticLuv said:


> Watersnake AD's...could I make a half size up work or is TTS the best fit?


 
I concur with Jenay. Mine are TTS but I could have gone 1/2 a size down if I think about how they will fit after they stretch. They already are a tiny tiny bit loose.


----------



## CelticLuv

jenaywins said:


> I take my ADs a half size down or TTS - definitely not up!





l.a_girl19 said:


> I concur with Jenay. Mine are TTS but I could have gone 1/2 a size down if I think about how they will fit after they stretch. They already are a tiny tiny bit loose.



hmmm, thanks for the advice ladies, I fear you're right. AD's have been notoriously TTS or down especially for the smaller footed lady like myself.


----------



## imskyhigh

I have 2 pairs of pigalle 100s in 40.5, and though they were tight at first, have broken in very well. Do you think I would be in severe pain with a pair in 40? I'm dying over some on the deals thread!!


----------



## jeNYC

hi everyone, this might be obvious but i just want to confirm

i wear TTS for my Peacock Bianca, fuxia glitter ron rons, black patent ron rons, studded vps, yoyos and you yous

and .5 size up for patent decollete

should i go TTS or .5 for the MBP leopard 120? thanks!


----------



## PeepToe

How do the Lady Peeps run? Similar to Gressimo's?


----------



## jenayb

Envy24 said:


> Hi ladies I am sure one of you can help me out, I hope.....
> I am getting married in early November, colors are deep wines, purples and olives. I am going mostly traditional, however I have wanted a pair of cl's forever (honestly I have never spent anywhere near that on shoes) I have been saving for a pair. Now I really want a purple pair that will be totally not traditional with my wedding dress, and I found a pair I think I wanna buy, they are the banana ones that look like polka dots..... I wasn't able to try those on at nm, I did try on a blue pair(that could be my something blue, if you think purple is too crazy) of very prive?? They looked like blue water stains and suede?? They were a 40 and a hair snug, the 40.5 felt a little better but I was afraid I might step out of them, I would prefer a bit tight( I assume they will stretch a bit) I read that the banana you should order in smaller size? I have a couple pairs from Aldo in 40 that are too big but fit with socks (but they are wedges not dress shoes) what size should I get of banana if vp I like in 40? Or any suggestions on other styles??
> 
> I really want a pair I can wear again with jeans or out at night.... The closest nm is 1.5 hours away so I was bummed when I went and they didn't have something.... How do I find out about sales? I always hear that people go to private sales?? Is that something I could do?
> 
> So sorry about being off topic
> Thanks so much


 
The Banana runs large. You should go a half size down. 



jamidee said:


> US9..wider feet with big toesies.
> 
> Ron Ron -40.5, ariella talon -40, Vp 40, Pigalle 120mm 39.5. My TTS seems to be a 40.
> Do the Alti140mm stretch? There's a size 40 I want to buy and I know they run about a half size small. Just wondering if it's possible to get my feet in there.


 
I wouldn't risk it.  
They will stretch a bit, but not a whole lot. Those will be tight! 



imskyhigh said:


> I have 2 pairs of pigalle 100s in 40.5, and though they were tight at first, have broken in very well. Do you think I would be in severe pain with a pair in 40? I'm dying over some on the deals thread!!


 
They *may* work if you have them professionally stretched, but they will definitely be very tight. 



jeNYC said:


> hi everyone, this might be obvious but i just want to confirm
> 
> i wear TTS for my Peacock Bianca, fuxia glitter ron rons, black patent ron rons, studded vps, yoyos and you yous
> 
> and .5 size up for patent decollete
> 
> should i go TTS or .5 for the MBP leopard 120? thanks!


 
 TTS



PeepToe said:


> How do the Lady Peeps run? Similar to Gressimo's?


 
No, not similar at all. Take your LP TTS.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I wouldn't risk it.
> They will stretch a bit, but not a whole lot. Those will be tight!
> 
> 
> 
> They *may* work if you have them professionally stretched, but they will definitely be very tight.
> 
> 
> 
> TTS
> 
> 
> 
> .



SOOO heartbreaking!!!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> SOOO heartbreaking!!!


 
I know, I'm sorry. 

The Alti is kind of a difficult style for a lot of ladies to begin with so I would only purchase if it is definitely the right size.

ETA: Hmm... You know, I bought one of those wooden shoe stretchers of Amazon for like $14 and it has worked *wonders* on a few pairs that were way too tight...  

Get insole measurements from the seller!


----------



## imskyhigh

Agh! I want those pony pigallesssss!!!! (I know you do too! ) Too small is definitely no fun tho.... 



jenaywins said:


> I know, I'm sorry.
> 
> The Alti is kind of a difficult style for a lot of ladies to begin with so I would only purchase if it is definitely the right size.
> 
> ETA: Hmm... You know, I bought one of those wooden shoe stretchers of Amazon for like $14 and it has worked *wonders* on a few pairs that were way too tight...
> 
> Get insole measurements from the seller!


----------



## jenayb

imskyhigh said:


> Agh! I want those pony pigallesssss!!!! (I know you do too! ) Too small is definitely no fun tho....



You quoted the wrong response babe. That was for *jamidee* in reference to the Alti 140s. 

For the Pigalle 40, they *may* work with a good stretch... Are your 40.5s loose even a tiny bit now that they've stretched? What is your US TTS?


----------



## imskyhigh

oops, my bad! i jumped the gun w/ that " "  I thought I remembered you were the one that listed them in the deals thread, and expressed how much you love them too  they're simply gorgeous and definitely a UHG of mine... 

the seller sent me insole measurements, but i think that it might be a loss for me. my 40.5s fit pretty perfectly! i'm a 9.5/ 10 in most non-designer shoes... 




jenaywins said:


> You quoted the wrong response babe. That was for *jamidee* in reference to the Alti 140s.
> 
> For the Pigalle 40, they *may* work with a good stretch... Are your 40.5s loose even a tiny bit now that they've stretched? What is your US TTS?


----------



## jenayb

imskyhigh said:


> oops, my bad! i jumped the gun w/ that " "  I thought I remembered you were the one that listed them in the deals thread, and expressed how much you love them too  they're simply gorgeous and definitely a UHG of mine...
> 
> the seller sent me insole measurements, but i think that it might be a loss for me. my 40.5s fit pretty perfectly! i'm a 9.5/ 10 in most non-designer shoes...



Yes, that was me - I did list them!  

Hmm.... I'm sorry that they aren't going to work for you hon! I know how much that sucks!


----------



## imskyhigh

eek, now i'm perplexed on what to do.... The seller said the insole was approx. 11.5, which is what my 40.5s are!? 

I might as well go and try on a pair of 40s at Bergdorfs _just_ to be sure...


----------



## jenayb

imskyhigh said:


> eek, now i'm perplexed on what to do.... The seller said the insole was approx. 11.5, which is what my 40.5s are!?
> 
> I might as well go and try on a pair of 40s at Bergdorfs _just_ to be sure...



Definitely go try them on if you have the opportunity! OMG good luck! It sounds like it was meant to be!


----------



## imskyhigh

thanks for all the support sista'! 



jenaywins said:


> Definitely go try them on if you have the opportunity! OMG good luck! It sounds like it was meant to be!


----------



## jenayb

^


----------



## seeminglysweet

I tried on the suede Greissimo in 40.5 and they fit well with just a little slippage. Would I be able to take a 40 in an exotic HP? US TTS is 9. TIA!


----------



## veritae

US shoe size: 6 to 6.5
Width of feet: average
CLs: I've tried on the Simple 85 or 100 (I can't remember) and 6.5 fit perfectly
I'm not sure what these are called, but this auction is for a pair of 7s, and the insole length appears to be about the same as others in sizes 6-6.5, so I wanted to see if perhaps this shoe is sized a bit smaller?  Do you think they'll fit alright?

Thanks!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I know, I'm sorry.
> 
> The Alti is kind of a difficult style for a lot of ladies to begin with so I would only purchase if it is definitely the right size.
> 
> ETA: Hmm... You know, I bought one of those wooden shoe stretchers of Amazon for like $14 and it has worked *wonders* on a few pairs that were way too tight...
> 
> Get insole measurements from the seller!



My feet measure exactly 10 inches and the seller said the insole measures just over 10 inches... about 10 and an 1/8. Think that's too much of a close call? Won't even have room for a toe nail ... hehush:


----------



## trustlove

Will lady derby 39.5 be too big. I wear a 38 in pigalles and 38.5 in fetilo


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> My feet measure exactly 10 inches and the seller said the insole measures just over 10 inches... about 10 and an 1/8. Think that's too much of a close call? Won't even have room for a toe nail ... hehush:


 
Hmm... Well you always have the option of buying them and if they are too small you could resell on eBay... Sounds tight though!


----------



## jenayb

seeminglysweet said:


> I tried on the suede Greissimo in 40.5 and they fit well with just a little slippage. Would I be able to take a 40 in an exotic HP? US TTS is 9. TIA!


 
Yes. 



trustlove said:


> Will lady derby 39.5 be too big. I wear a 38 in pigalles and 38.5 in fetilo


 
 Yes, it will be too big.


----------



## sparklepurse

HI,
I want to buy Christian Louboutin Greissimo , I have CL Ronaldo in size 39 which is a bit tight and I feel like hell when I wear untill I stretch it using the shoe stretch machine 

I like CL Greissimo shoes and I wanted them badly since ever but I have heard form some review that they come half size big , so what do you recommend me to have 39 or 38.5?

http://www.barneys.com/Greissimo/500901488,default,pd.html


----------



## jenayb

^^ 38.5


----------



## l.a_girl19

Does anyone know if the Declic 140 fits TTS or 1/2 a size down? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## bettiney

Shoe Size:  US6
Width:  average 
I'm considering a pair of new simple pumps in 36.5.  I have simple pumps in 36.5 and there is a bit of heel slippage.  I haven't tried the 36 but I fear it was going to be tight on the toe box hence I took 36.5.  Will the new simple pumps be workable?
Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

bettiney said:


> Shoe Size:  US6
> Width:  average
> I'm considering a pair of new simple pumps in 36.5.  I have simple pumps in 36.5 and there is a bit of heel slippage.  I haven't tried the 36 but I fear it was going to be tight on the toe box hence I took 36.5.  Will the new simple pumps be workable?
> Thanks!



You will still have heel slippage. The toe box on this will be tight at first but it will stretch with time. Go with a 36.


----------



## japskivt

I'm a 40.5 in Bianca. Can I do a 40 in lady peep?


----------



## SassySarah

japskivt said:


> I'm a 40.5 in Bianca. Can I do a 40 in lady peep?



You probably need a 41 in Lady Peep if you are 40.5 in Bianca.  The toe box on LP is narrow too so I think they'd be painfully small if your Biancas fit you correctly.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Girls! I need advice about Pigalle plato 120. Are they TTS? My very TTS is 37.5. In bianca and VP wear 37. I got a Pigalle 120 in size 37 but they fit me a bit big. Thanks ladies


----------



## SassySarah

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Girls! I need advice about Pigalle plato 120. Are they TTS? My very TTS is 37.5. In bianca and VP wear 37. I got a Pigalle 120 in size 37 but they fit me a bit big. Thanks ladies



I went tts in mine. Some can go down a half size. I have a wider foot so prefer tts and they fit perfectly and are my most comfy go to shoe now. The regular Pigalle 120 runs a half to whole size large.


----------



## angelcove

Any advice on Une plume closed back & slingback??
My US size 6.5
CL 6.5 to 7

Does Une plume slingback come in framboise patent??  Thanks!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SassySarah said:


> I went tts in mine. Some can go down a half size. I have a wider foot so prefer tts and they fit perfectly and are my most comfy go to shoe now. The regular Pigalle 120 runs a half to whole size large.



Thank you Sassy!


----------



## SassySarah

angelcove said:


> Any advice on Une plume closed back & slingback??
> My US size 6.5
> CL 6.5 to 7
> 
> Does Une plume slingback come in framboise patent??  Thanks!



I had to take mine a half size up from tts. Not sure about the slingback framboise but closed back is on CL site.


----------



## Star86doll

I need to find out if Mad Marta in a size 39.5 will fit me? I'm a US 9 wear 38.5 in biancas n bibs, 39 in new Ads n new VP, 39.5-40 in mostly cls. Thanks!


----------



## veritae

veritae said:


> US shoe size: 6 to 6.5
> Width of feet: average
> CLs: I've tried on the Simple 85 or 100 (I can't remember) and 6.5 fit perfectly
> I'm not sure what these are called, but this auction is for a pair of 7s, and the insole length appears to be about the same as others in sizes 6-6.5, so I wanted to see if perhaps this shoe is sized a bit smaller?  Do you think they'll fit alright?
> 
> Thanks!


Just bumping this 'cause the auction is going to end in a day or so and the seller doesn't know anything about the sizing.  Help, please?


----------



## jenayb

Star86doll said:


> I need to find out if Mad Marta in a size 39.5 will fit me? I'm a US 9 wear 38.5 in biancas n bibs, 39 in new Ads n new VP, 39.5-40 in mostly cls. Thanks!



Those will be too big hon! 



veritae said:


> Just bumping this 'cause the auction is going to end in a day or so and the seller doesn't know anything about the sizing.  Help, please?



If no one has answered, it's more than likely because no one has any experience with this particular style.  

The older styles did tend to run a bit smaller than the current season. If you've gotten insole measurements from the seller and they are congruent with your current fitting shoes, then you should be fine.


----------



## jeshika

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Girls! I need advice about Pigalle plato 120. Are they TTS? My very TTS is 37.5. In bianca and VP wear 37. I got a Pigalle 120 in size 37 but they fit me a bit big. Thanks ladies



i took them a half size down from my TTS.


----------



## veritae

jenaywins said:


> If no one has answered, it's more than likely because no one has any experience with this particular style.
> 
> The older styles did tend to run a bit smaller than the current season. If you've gotten insole measurements from the seller and they are congruent with your current fitting shoes, then you should be fine.



I'm just a bit suspicious because the insole measurement is exactly 9" but I've asked the seller to double check for me and we'll see. Thanks, though!


----------



## jenayb

veritae said:


> I'm just a bit suspicious because the insole measurement is exactly 9" but I've asked the seller to double check for me and we'll see. Thanks, though!



Why would that make you suspicious?


----------



## veritae

jenaywins said:


> Why would that make you suspicious?



I just want to make sure that there's no rounding going on, and because I don't want to screw up this purchase! Especially since I'm just beginning my foray into the world of CLs, I'm just being extra cautious. Would you say that it's strange to have a shoe measurement that's right on the dot like that? Based on what I've been seeing in my limited experience, most of the time there area fractions of an inch in the measurements... But I could be totally wrong!


----------



## jenayb

veritae said:


> I just want to make sure that there's no rounding going on, and because I don't want to screw up this purchase! Especially since I'm just beginning my foray into the world of CLs, I'm just being extra cautious. Would you say that it's strange to have a shoe measurement that's right on the dot like that? Based on what I've been seeing in my limited experience, most of the time there area fractions of an inch in the measurements... But I could be totally wrong!



No, I do not think it's strange and I also do not think that a seller would purposely deceive you.

If you are not comfortable, do not buy.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

thanks jeshika for your help too, finally I think I will take them half size down because I dont have a narrow feet.

I got other question, for pigalle spike flats what size I should take ??


----------



## jenayb

CRISPEDROSA said:


> thanks jeshika for your help too, finally I think I will take them half size down because I dont have a narrow feet.
> 
> I got other question, for pigalle spike flats what size I should take ??



TTS to half size up


----------



## imelda74

Theres no question i wear a 42 in CL's 

Considering that most CL's run a little small (at least for me) how do Madame Butterfly Pumps fit?  I am looking at a pair of satin crepe in peacock and they are TDF.


----------



## jenayb

imelda74 said:


> Theres no question i wear a 42 in CL's
> 
> Considering that most CL's run a little small (at least for me) how do Madame Butterfly Pumps fit?  I am looking at a pair of satin crepe in peacock and they are TDF.



120 or 150? 

I take both TTS.


----------



## longneckzaraffe

llladddies, help please!
i have the weirdest feet ever, im a 6.5-7 in sam edelmans, 6.5 in coach, 6.5-7 in louis vuitton and an 8 in some aldo patent shoes.

im a 7 in CL griessimo pumps, and i tried on a 7 (which was perfectly snug) and a 7.5 which was a little looser in the lady peep glitter pump! 

what size would you recommend i go for in the feticha pony and the alti 160?


----------



## djmm

Just curious, for Christian Louboutin shoes, do they have universal size for the shoes they sell worldwide? eg. xxx model in xxx size will be the same anywhere in the world.
Reason is we have one Louboutin boutique here in Sydney but they charge too much (as in all Australian shops) compared to US price. 

I was wondering if we can try on the size and then get the exact model and size from US and it will be exactly the same? Thanks!


----------



## candyapples88

djmm said:


> Just curious, for Christian Louboutin shoes, do they have universal size for the shoes they sell worldwide? eg. xxx model in xxx size will be the same anywhere in the world.
> Reason is we have one Louboutin boutique here in Sydney but they charge too much (as in all Australian shops) compared to US price.
> 
> I was wondering if we can try on the size and then get the exact model and size from US and it will be exactly the same? Thanks!



There is no difference in sizing regardless of where you buy them. However, you have to keep in mind that the shoes are hand made so there might be variations in size, but it will never be on purpose due to a shoe being sold in a particular region.


----------



## djmm

candyapples88 said:


> There is no difference in sizing regardless of where you buy them. However, you have to keep in mind that the shoes are hand made so there might be variations in size, but it will never be on purpose due to a shoe being sold in a particular region.




I see. Thanks for the info. That's good then, so we can try it on the shop and then get it online once we found a nice pair. It sounds bad but considering that the price difference is between $200-$300 per pair, we refuse to get ripped off here, haha.. 2 pairs in Australia is almost like buying 3 pairs in US. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## imelda74

jenaywins said:


> 120 or 150?
> 
> I take both TTS.


 
I dont know.  Heres the link... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280618654231&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## candyapples88

imelda74 said:


> i dont know.  Heres the link...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&item=280618654231&sspagename=strk:mewax:it



120


----------



## imelda74

candyapples88 said:


> 120


 
Thank you Arent they gorgeous?


----------



## candyapples88

imelda74 said:


> Thank you Arent they gorgeous?



They are very gorg. Can't wait for the leopard version to come out!!


----------



## imelda74

candyapples88 said:


> They are very gorg. Can't wait for the leopard version to come out!!


 
 I know, gotta save my $$$$


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Hi there!!
Need help with the leather Fifre 120 booties please?
Is it 1/2 or 1 size up?

Here's the CLs I have:
New Decoltissimo 85 sz 35.5
Super Dec 868 sz 37
Moudy sz 37 (a bit big, 36 would have been better) 
Moro boots sz 36
Pigalle 100 sz 36
Leopard Pony Hair Dickensera sz 36
Jessica Boots sz 35
Big Lips Pumps sz 36

Pic of the Fifre 120:






Thanks for your help!!


----------



## airina666

djmm said:


> Just curious, for Christian Louboutin shoes, do they have universal size for the shoes they sell worldwide? eg. xxx model in xxx size will be the same anywhere in the world.
> Reason is we have one Louboutin boutique here in Sydney but they charge too much (as in all Australian shops) compared to US price.
> 
> I was wondering if we can try on the size and then get the exact model and size from US and it will be exactly the same? Thanks!



djmm, i never buy from DJs or CL Sydney because yeah they are heaps exxy. I get from CL London or online


----------



## djmm

airina666 said:


> djmm, i never buy from DJs or CL Sydney because yeah they are heaps exxy. I get from CL London or online



I see. So CL London doesn't mind sending it to Sydney or you have someone there to ship for you?


----------



## Pfnille

When is it time to resole flats? 
It seems that the sole is a bit thicker than on heels, but I don't wanna ruin the soles by wearing them too much and then suddenly they're damaged because I didn't have them resoled in time. 
There isn't much red left on them, but they don't feel "thin".


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hi! I wanted to start a thread about the Lady Peeps but I thought I would 

start by trying to get some info here. I am having some diffuclty with the 

Lady Peeps. I usually wear 37.5 in the 150's (My true size is 38) but I do 

have one pair (Jennys) that I wear a 38 in. I was told different things by 

many SAs. I also asked a few of the lovely ladies here and their answers were 

different. I really hate heel slippage and I do realize that shoes stretch so I 

always think that half a size down is better even though the shoe might 

be really tight in the beginning even though the length of the insole is 

perfect. I was told that the toe box on the Lady Peep is really narrow. So 

I am confused. I feel that if I get my true size I will have heel slippage, 

but if I get half a size down that I might not be able to squeeze my toes 

in lol


The online CL boutique says that they fit true to size. Other websites say 

to get either a 1/2 a size up to a full size up???? It is really strange. I 

thought maybe some of you could share your experiences with me to help 

me better decide what size to get in the Lady Peeps.



 My Balotas are 1/2 a size down (37.5) and they really fit like the MBBs! 


My Jennys are TTS (38)and the length of the insole is perfect.


 My MBBs are 1/2 a size down (37.5) and the length of the insole is perfect but the 

rest of the shoe is really tight-I know they will stretch so that is fine.



Here are some pictures to compare. Thank you! Sorry about the long 

message but I wanted to be specific.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi! I wanted to start a thread about the Lady Peeps but I thought I would
> 
> start by trying to get some info here. I am having some diffuclty with the
> 
> Lady Peeps. I usually wear 37.5 in the 150's (My true size is 38) but I do
> 
> have one pair (Jennys) that I wear a 38 in. I was told different things by
> 
> many SAs. I also asked a few of the lovely ladies here and their answers were
> 
> different. I really hate heel slippage and I do realize that shoes stretch so I
> 
> always think that half a size down is better even though the shoe might
> 
> be really tight in the beginning even though the length of the insole is
> 
> perfect. I was told that the toe box on the Lady Peep is really narrow. So
> 
> I am confused. I feel that if I get my true size I will have heel slippage,
> 
> but if I get half a size down that I might not be able to squeeze my toes
> 
> in lol
> 
> 
> The online CL boutique says that they fit true to size. Other websites say
> 
> to get either a 1/2 a size up to a full size up???? It is really strange. I
> 
> thought maybe some of you could share your experiences with me to help
> 
> me better decide what size to get in the Lady Peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> My Balotas are 1/2 a size down (37.5) and they really fit like the MBBs!
> 
> 
> My Jennys are TTS (38)and the length of the insole is perfect.
> 
> 
> My MBBs are 1/2 a size down (37.5) and the length of the insole is perfect but the
> 
> rest of the shoe is really tight-I know they will stretch so that is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures to compare. Thank you! Sorry about the long
> 
> message but I wanted to be specific.



hey Girl! On me, the lady peeps are always half size up from my US TTS (and in comparison, when I tried on the Balotas they were large, so I had to go down half size from my CL TTS). So I would stick to size 38 for you


----------



## l.a_girl19

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hey Girl! On me, the lady peeps are always half size up from my US TTS (and in comparison, when I tried on the Balotas they were large, so I had to go down half size from my CL TTS). So I would stick to size 38 for you


 
Ahhhh I keep getting different answers lol On the online boutique the LPs are siad to be true to size like the MBBs-I am 1/2 a size down in the MBBs. Do you know if Holt Renfrew or Rosenstein has any LPs at the moment? If so, I will go try them so that I know for certain! Thank you for your help love! I will PM you and let you know the updates for the Montreal Meetup


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

l.a_girl19 said:


> Ahhhh I keep getting different answers lol On the online boutique the LPs are siad to be true to size like the MBBs-I am 1/2 a size down in the MBBs. Do you know if Holt Renfrew or Rosenstein has any LPs at the moment? If so, I will go try them so that I know for certain! Thank you for your help love! I will PM you and let you know the updates for the Montreal Meetup



Don't trust the online advice... they're often off  or at least for me, a couple of shoes are off.

In fact, yes, HR has the black glitter LPs. I tried those on a couple of days ago lol. Nohting new at Rosenstein.


----------



## l.a_girl19

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Don't trust the online advice... they're often off  or at least for me, a couple of shoes are off.
> 
> In fact, yes, HR has the black glitter LPs. I tried those on a couple of days ago lol. Nohting new at Rosenstein.


 
Thank you!! I will go try them on then!


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ every foot is different. For me I went TTS. I had half size down first and exchanged it killed my toes. I'd rather not have my toes lose circulation and heel grip if needed.


----------



## l.a_girl19

SassySarah said:


> ^^^ every foot is different. For me I went TTS. I had half size down first and exchanged it killed my toes. I'd rather not have my toes lose circulation and heel grip if needed.


 

Hahaha that is what I am afraid of (squished toes) lol I think I really need to go try a pair! Thank you!


----------



## Clooky001

Is the LP pump similar sizing to banana? I have a 35.5 in the banana and have a 36 batik on hold in the LP do you think it will fit ok? The banana is a bit tight!


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> Is the LP pump similar sizing to banana? I have a 35.5 in the banana and have a 36 batik on hold in the LP do you think it will fit ok? The banana is a bit tight!



Nope, you would think they would be more similar in sizing than they are due to the similar look of the style, but the Banana should actually be taken a half size down as it runs large. The LP, however, should be taken TTS. HTH.


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> Nope, you would think they would be more similar in sizing than they are due to the similar look of the style, but the Banana should actually be taken a half size down as it runs large. The LP, however, should be taken TTS. HTH.



Thanks jenay, very helpful. I think I may need a 36.5 in the lady peep


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Hello ladies, is Pigalle Plato size same as regular pigalle? If I am 39 in Bianca and 39 in DAFFs and 40 in Lady Clous, will I be good in Pigalle Plato 39?thank you so much!!


----------



## jenayb

girlfrommoscow said:


> Hello ladies, is Pigalle Plato size same as regular pigalle? If I am 39 in Bianca and 39 in DAFFs and 40 in Lady Clous, will I be good in Pigalle Plato 39?thank you so much!!



Yes, most everyone has found that they run the same.  

Of course there are exceptions, as every foot is different...


----------



## girlfrommoscow

jenaywins said:


> Yes, most everyone has found that they run the same.
> 
> Of course there are exceptions, as every foot is different...



Thank you so much, so do you think 39 should be okay
This will be my first pigalle pair


----------



## jenayb

girlfrommoscow said:


> Thank you so much, so do you think 39 should be okay
> This will be my first pigalle pair



Hmm. Well, I take my Pigalles in the same size as my Biancas, which I take a half size down. As long as you are sizing down a half size, I think you will be ok.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. Well, I take my Pigalles in the same size as my Biancas, which I take a half size down. As long as you are sizing down a half size, I think you will be ok.



Thank you, I got 39, I am hoping it will be good)


----------



## 5elle

Hi Ladies, can you advise me please of Mago sizing in the larger size range? My new VP size is 41 and my old declic size 42. Thanks!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

.... I've been looking for a leopard flat for a while now and one popped up in a 41. I'm generally a 39. Is there any way on earth stuffing it would make it wearable or should I just wait until my size shows up?


----------



## SassySarah

^^ wait. 2 sizes is way too big. I'm a 39 also can't imagine wearing a 41.


----------



## SassySarah

5elle said:


> Hi Ladies, can you advise me please of Mago sizing in the larger size range? My new VP size is 41 and my old declic size 42. Thanks!



TTS CL sizing. I take a 39 in most CL and for the 140 Mago I am a 39. Not sure about 160 though.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> .... I've been looking for a leopard flat for a while now and one popped up in a 41. I'm generally a 39. Is there any way on earth stuffing it would make it wearable or should I just wait until my size shows up?




I agree with *Sarah.*


----------



## Cityfashionista

Does the Mad Marta run small?

Would a 40 work for me?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SassySarah said:


> ^^ wait. 2 sizes is way too big. I'm a 39 also can't imagine wearing a 41.



I know, the sane side of me completely agrees... but you know when you've been looking for a long time and it suddenly appears and you think, "I can make it work?" I clearly can't. But today is a day that offered such promise (TWO shoes I wanted!) and neither of them is in my size. Reminds me of that angst filled song "Isn't It Ironic"


----------



## SassySarah

Cityfashionista said:


> Does the Mad Marta run small?
> 
> Would a 40 work for me?



Half size up. If you have short toes this style may not work. Half size up for me my toes wouldn't peep through and tts was so tight. It runs extremely narrow. I tried 3 different pairs and gave up. I love this style. Good luck!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SassySarah said:


> Half size up. If you have short toes this style may not work. Half size up for me my toes wouldn't peep through and tts was so tight. It runs extremely narrow. I tried 3 different pairs and gave up. I love this style. Good luck!



I don't think I have short toes but I'm really a 40.5 in most styles. I can sometimes get away with a 40 if it is open toe or runs big & most 41s fit. They're sometimes a tad big though.

So I guess you don't think a 40 would work?


----------



## peppamint

This is just a general sizing question, I guess.

My foot measures (from heel to tip of toes) about 9". The insoles of my CLs are usually about 9.5" (minimum). Do you think I could take a 10" insole? or is a full one inch waaay too much?

Thanks!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^personally i wouldn't, i'm tired of buying shoes that don't fit all that well and trying to make them work but....the things ladies have done here to make this work i'm sure you could find a way if it was an UHG or a really good deal


----------



## SassySarah

Cityfashionista said:


> I don't think I have short toes but I'm really a 40.5 in most styles. I can sometimes get away with a 40 if it is open toe or runs big & most 41s fit. They're sometimes a tad big though.
> 
> So I guess you don't think a 40 would work?



You wouldn need at least your tts CL or half size up is best. Not a 40.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SassySarah said:


> You wouldn need at least your tts CL or half size up is best. Not a 40.




I have some 40s that are open toed. I also tried on a black Daf in a 40 & it felt fine.

I know I'm reaching but I'm running out of chances. :cry:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ the Daffs are running large though. The last time I fit into a 38.5 was when I was 15 and hadn't had my growth spurt... and yet, that's my size in Daffs. I honestly don't think they're an accurate measurement of CL sizing by any means.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

and this is coming from the girl who wants to stuff a shoe two sizes too big so she'd fit into them and was willing to risk breaking an ankle in a 6-inch heel that was one size too big -- take whatever I say with a grain of salt


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ the Daffs are running large though. The last time I fit into a 38.5 was when I was 15 and hadn't had my growth spurt... and yet, that's my size in Daffs. I honestly don't think they're an accurate measurement of CL sizing by any means.



You're right. I honestly keep asking because I don't think I know my size.

I have 41s that are a tad big. I also have 41 that are too big. I have 40.5s that fit well. I have some that are a little tight.

Most of my 40s are a tiny bit small but I make them work because they're opened toed or I can stretch them.

I tried on a Daf in a 40 & it was fine. I have a 41 Daf & that feels fine but I do get heal slip. That makes me think its a little too big? Am I right?

I want to get the LD in a 40 because I can save money but I'm afraid it wont fit.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> and this is coming from the girl who wants to stuff a shoe two sizes too big so she'd fit into them and was willing to risk breaking an ankle in a 6-inch heel that was one size too big -- take whatever I say with a grain of salt



You're my kind of girl though.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> You're right. I honestly keep asking because I don't think I know my size.
> 
> I have 41s that are a tad big. I also have 41 that are too big. I have 40.5s that fit well. I have some that are a little tight.
> 
> Most of my 40s are a tiny bit small but I make them work because they're opened toed or I can stretch them.
> 
> I tried on a Daf in a 40 & it was fine. I have a 41 Daf & that feels fine but I do get heal slip. That makes me think its a little too big? Am I right?
> 
> I want to get the LD in a 40 because I can save money but I'm afraid it wont fit.



I can't comment on anything other than the Daff and the Lady Daff as I spent HOURS in the store with the LD and the Daffs and I came home with the Daffs... I am comfortable in the 38.5 but if my feet swell, they start to feel too tight. I would've been fine in a 39 - and on days when I'm dehydrated, a heel grip and some foot pads would work. Which is why I think the LD in a 40 would work fine for you -- a) it'll stretch and b) if it stretches too much, you have the "seat belt" strap that'll keep them on.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I can't comment on anything other than the Daff and the Lady Daff as I spent HOURS in the store with the LD and the Daffs and I came home with the Daffs... I am comfortable in the 38.5 but if my feet swell, they start to feel too tight. I would've been fine in a 39 - and on days when I'm dehydrated, a heel grip and some foot pads would work. Which is why I think the LD in a 40 would work fine for you -- a) it'll stretch and b) if it stretches too much, you have the "seat belt" strap that'll keep them on.



 I'd like to save the money so hearing that a 40 will work works for me.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> I'd like to save the money so hearing that a 40 will work works for me.



 apprentice enabler, at your service


----------



## mscupcake

Hey everyone!

I'm placing an order for tie dye NPs.  I am a true 36 in other designers and between a 36 and 36.5 in VPs (new).  The problem is that I have a skinny heel, but prefer the comfort of a wider toe box.  I'm not sure if I should go for a 36 or 36.5 in the NPs--thoughts please?  And thank you in advance!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> apprentice enabler, at your service


:lolots:

Thanks. If I get the call from Saks I think I'll just get the 41s to be safe. I've been thinking that I stand to save 200 but its actually 100. I have the Saks 10% off coupon that they're honoring because my original online order was canceled.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Thanks. If I get the call from Saks I think I'll just get the 41s to be safe. I've been thinking that I stand to save 200 but its actually 100. I have the Saks 10% off coupon that they're honoring because my original online order was canceled.



You know, Neiman is still carrying them and I can bet they have a 41... just as a back-up.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You know, Neiman is still carrying them and I can bet they have a 41... just as a back-up.




What the Snake Daf & LD?

I think I'm going to get the Saks one if I can. The 10% coupon is kind of nice.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> What the Snake Daf & LD?
> 
> I think I'm going to get the Saks one if I can. The 10% coupon is kind of nice.



Oh wait, no. CRAP. I'm so confused!! Sorry, I was on the beige kid leather thought train wagon and that's what I was talking about. I think Saks is the only one to have the watersnake. Please ignore me.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oh wait, no. CRAP. I'm so confused!! Sorry, I was on the beige kid leather thought train wagon and that's what I was talking about. I think Saks is the only one to have the watersnake. Please ignore me.




Yeah thats what I thought too. Saks & the boutiques.


----------



## peppamint

mscupcake said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm placing an order for tie dye NPs.  I am a true 36 in other designers and between a 36 and 36.5 in VPs (new).  The problem is that I have a skinny heel, but prefer the comfort of a wider toe box.  I'm not sure if I should go for a 36 or 36.5 in the NPs--thoughts please?  And thank you in advance!



36.5, in my opinion 

I tried these on in the store, both the dark blue/grey one and the peachy one, both in a 37.5.

I'm usually a 37, but since I have a "bunion" (my foot is sort of diamond-shaped, if you know what I mean...I have a skinny heel but a wider toe box) the 37.5 was fine. 

I actually took a picture, and you can see that there is a bit of a heel gap but it looks worse than it actually is. My feet were NOT falling out and they felt comfortable. I actually prefer the heel gap to a tighter heel, since those usually dig into my heels...of course, this is just me. I'm weird.


----------



## peppamint

moshi_moshi said:


> ^^personally i wouldn't, i'm tired of buying shoes that don't fit all that well and trying to make them work but....the things ladies have done here to make this work i'm sure you could find a way if it was an UHG or a really good deal



Thanks *moshi*!

I totally agree. Okay, not going to buy those 10" insoles.


----------



## mscupcake

peppamint said:


> 36.5, in my opinion
> 
> I tried these on in the store, both the dark blue/grey one and the peachy one, both in a 37.5.
> 
> I'm usually a 37, but since I have a "bunion" (my foot is sort of diamond-shaped, if you know what I mean...I have a skinny heel but a wider toe box) the 37.5 was fine.
> 
> I actually took a picture, and you can see that there is a bit of a heel gap but it looks worse than it actually is. My feet were NOT falling out and they felt comfortable. I actually prefer the heel gap to a tighter heel, since those usually dig into my heels...of course, this is just me. I'm weird.


^Thanks *Peppamint*!  I was going crazy trying to figure this out LOL!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hello sizing fairies! I would like to know which size would work better for the Mago, for me.
US Size in non-CL brand shoes: 5.5 in Coach, 5 - 7 in Aldo, 6 in Nine West.
Width: Average
CL's I already own: Ron Rons, 36.5, perfect with insoles, fifi 36, because of the suede breaking in, it feels too big now since suede stretches a lot. Tried on the Miss Fast Plato in 36.5 they fit fairly well, Jem 36.5 were wayyy to small, A cheetah booty don't know the name, 36 was too small so I tried on the 36.5 and they were still a little too small, but I couldn't even get my foot in the 36, and Egoutina in 36 and they fit perfect.
Season: It is from 2011

I noticed it's cousin, the Maggie you need to size down 1/2 size, so since the ones I want (RB) are suede and I noticed that with my other suede shoes they stretch too much and become too big for me, a 35.5 would be a perfect fit (like what it says), then if I do the sock trick with a 35 it will fit perfectly broken into. Just a thought, you girls know what is best though.


----------



## FlipDiver

LouboutinHottie said:


> Hello sizing fairies! I would like to know which size would work better for the Mago, for me.
> US Size in non-CL brand shoes: 5.5 in Coach, 5 - 7 in Aldo, 6 in Nine West.
> Width: Average
> CL's I already own: Ron Rons, 36.5, perfect with insoles, fifi 36, because of the suede breaking in, it feels too big now since suede stretches a lot. Tried on the Miss Fast Plato in 36.5 they fit fairly well, Jem 36.5 were wayyy to small, A cheetah booty don't know the name, 36 was too small so I tried on the 36.5 and they were still a little too small, but I couldn't even get my foot in the 36, and Egoutina in 36 and they fit perfect.
> Season: It is from 2011
> 
> I noticed it's cousin, the Maggie you need to size down 1/2 size, so since the ones I want (RB) are suede and I noticed that with my other suede shoes they stretch too much and become too big for me, a 35.5 would be a perfect fit (like what it says), then if I do the sock trick with a 35 it will fit perfectly broken into. Just a thought, you girls know what is best though.



Are you talking about Maggie 140 or 160?


----------



## FlipDiver

LouboutinHottie said:


> Hello sizing fairies! I would like to know which size would work better for the Mago, for me.
> US Size in non-CL brand shoes: 5.5 in Coach, 5 - 7 in Aldo, 6 in Nine West.
> Width: Average
> CL's I already own: Ron Rons, 36.5, perfect with insoles, fifi 36, because of the suede breaking in, it feels too big now since suede stretches a lot. Tried on the Miss Fast Plato in 36.5 they fit fairly well, Jem 36.5 were wayyy to small, A cheetah booty don't know the name, 36 was too small so I tried on the 36.5 and they were still a little too small, but I couldn't even get my foot in the 36, and Egoutina in 36 and they fit perfect.
> Season: It is from 2011
> 
> I noticed it's cousin, the Maggie you need to size down 1/2 size, so since the ones I want (RB) are suede and I noticed that with my other suede shoes they stretch too much and become too big for me, a 35.5 would be a perfect fit (like what it says), then if I do the sock trick with a 35 it will fit perfectly broken into. Just a thought, you girls know what is best though.



Wait a minute, "RB" - are you talking about Mago?


----------



## SassySarah

Cityfashionista said:


> I have some 40s that are open toed. I also tried on a black Daf in a 40 & it felt fine.
> 
> I know I'm reaching but I'm running out of chances. :cry:



From what everyone else has said also it's a half size up for most at best.  I think you're reaching if you want to go a full size down.  Sorry just trying to help.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SassySarah said:


> From what everyone else has said also it's a half size up for most at best.  I think you're reaching if you want to go a full size down.  Sorry just trying to help.



I know. You're probably right and thats too much money to spend on shoes that I can not wear.


----------



## xsunnyd

Hello lovely ladies.
I have decided to join this site to ask for all of your help since you guys seem to really have a good sense of judgement!

So this is my predicament:
I have been absolutely in love with a pair of CL's Lady Daf's and I usually wear a size 8. But to be honest, as with any shoe, my size ranges. Sometimes I'm a 7-7.5. Sometimes I can find myself sitting at a 9! It is awfully strange.
My foot measurement is 9 3/4"
Now, unfortunately I don't have the time at all to make the commute to downtown and try on a pair (a friend will be picking them up for me)
All they have left is a size 7 and 8! 
I have read many places that you can stretch CL's a bit, but can someone help me out!

I do not know what to do. 
Thank-you kindly.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

xsunnyd said:


> Hello lovely ladies.
> I have decided to join this site to ask for all of your help since you guys seem to really have a good sense of judgement!
> 
> So this is my predicament:
> I have been absolutely in love with a pair of CL's Lady Daf's and I usually wear a size 8. But to be honest, as with any shoe, my size ranges. Sometimes I'm a 7-7.5. Sometimes I can find myself sitting at a 9! It is awfully strange.
> My foot measurement is 9 3/4"
> Now, unfortunately I don't have the time at all to make the commute to downtown and try on a pair (a friend will be picking them up for me)
> All they have left is a size 7 and 8!
> I have read many places that you can stretch CL's a bit, but can someone help me out!
> 
> I do not know what to do.
> Thank-you kindly.



The Daffs run .5 big but if you're an 8, making a 7 work will not be easy. If those are your only choices and you can't order them, I'd go with the 8. You can always pad it and the strap will keep your shoe on.


----------



## kham

Hi Ladies! I need some advice. I wear a 39 in the suede Greissimo, was wondering if I would fit a 39.5 in the patent biancas. Any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jenayb

kham said:


> Hi Ladies! I need some advice. I wear a 39 in the suede Greissimo, was wondering if I would fit a 39.5 in the patent biancas. Any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.



Sorry they will be too big.


----------



## kham

jenaywins said:


> Sorry they will be too big.



Thanks Again!


----------



## 5elle

SassySarah said:


> TTS CL sizing. I take a 39 in most CL and for the 140 Mago I am a 39. Not sure about 160 though.



Thanks Sarah, I should have said it's the 140s I'm looking at. Looks like 41 it is.


----------



## 5elle

Cityfashionista said:


> You're right. I honestly keep asking because I don't think I know my size.
> 
> I have 41s that are a tad big. I also have 41 that are too big. I have 40.5s that fit well. I have some that are a little tight.
> 
> Most of my 40s are a tiny bit small but I make them work because they're opened toed or I can stretch them.
> 
> I tried on a Daf in a 40 & it was fine. I have a 41 Daf & that feels fine but I do get heal slip. That makes me think its a little too big? Am I right?
> 
> I want to get the LD in a 40 because I can save money but I'm afraid it wont fit.



City, just a general note on your sizing as I know you have a lot of CLs, any post Fall 2009 CLs that you have will naturally fit bigger than older styles. This might explain the huge discrepancies you're finding i.e. you're probably 41 in a lot of older styles but 40.5 in the newer ones. HTH


----------



## unoma

imelda74 said:


> Theres no question i wear a 42 in CL's
> 
> Considering that most CL's run a little small (at least for me) how do Madame Butterfly Pumps fit? I am looking at a pair of satin crepe in peacock and they are TDF.


 
i wear bianca and lady peep 42
very and hyper prive in 41.5 and greissimo and banana 41.
I tried MB Pump 41 in 120 and 150, it was toooooooo small.
I think 42 would fit me better.
So i advise you take 42 or 41.5  depending IF you have FAT foot like mine.
Good luck


----------



## Cityfashionista

5elle said:


> City, just a general note on your sizing as I know you have a lot of CLs, any post Fall 2009 CLs that you have will naturally fit bigger than older styles. This might explain the huge discrepancies you're finding i.e. you're probably 41 in a lot of older styles but 40.5 in the newer ones. HTH



 It is a big help. Many of the 41s that fit tighter are older styles while the 41s that are a little looser are new styles.

There are some exceptions but for the most part I think what you have said hold true for me. Thanks again.


----------



## 5elle

Cityfashionista said:


> It is a big help. Many of the 41s that fit tighter are older styles while the 41s that are a little looser are new styles.
> 
> There are some exceptions but for the most part I think what you have said hold true for me. Thanks again.



 Happy to help! The sizing is still a little inconsistent but for the most part it's easier these days. Happy shopping!


----------



## Cityfashionista

5elle said:


> Happy to help! The sizing is still a little inconsistent but for the most part it's easier these days. Happy shopping!




Same to you!


----------



## 5elle

imelda74 said:


> Theres no question i wear a 42 in CL's
> 
> Considering that most CL's run a little small (at least for me) how do Madame Butterfly Pumps fit?  I am looking at a pair of satin crepe in peacock and they are TDF.



They are very unforgiving in the satin - I could barely get my foot into a 41.5! You may even need to stretch out the 42s


----------



## LouboutinHottie

FlipDiver said:


> Wait a minute, "RB" - are you talking about Mago?



Yes I am talking about the Mago 160. Sorry to confused you =\


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Yes I am talking about the Mago 160. Sorry to confused you =\



I took mine TTS. Fit perfectly.  Do not size up in the 160 unless you want to pad.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> I took mine TTS. Fit perfectly.  Do not size up in the 160 unless you want to pad.



What about a full size down then doing the sock trick so it's perfect? I know that suede stretches a lot, my fifi suede are 36 and broken into feel like a 37 because of how much they've stretched.


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> What about a full size down then doing the sock trick so it's perfect? I know that suede stretches a lot, my fifi suede are 36 and broken into feel like a 37 because of how much they've stretched.



No.  Not with this style.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> No.  Not with this style.



Damn  kinda hoping it would work since there's only a 35 in stock, I thought *maybe* it could work since in flats I am a 35, sometimes even a 34 in kids, but in heels for some reason it's different, so strange.


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Damn  kinda hoping it would work since there's only a 35 in stock, I thought *maybe* it could work since in flats I am a 35, sometimes even a 34 in kids, but in heels for some reason it's different, so strange.



It will be too tight.


----------



## jeshika

LouboutinHottie said:


> What about a full size down then doing the sock trick so it's perfect? I know that suede stretches a lot, my fifi suede are 36 and broken into feel like a 37 because of how much they've stretched.



ACK! Not a full size down. They aren't going to stretch by much. I am a TTS 35.5 and I tried the Mago 160 in a 35 and I couldn't even get my foot into the shoe. The bottom of the shoe is suede but most of the shoe is kid.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jeshika said:


> ACK! Not a full size down. They aren't going to stretch by much. I am a TTS 35.5 and I tried the Mago 160 in a 35 and I couldn't even get my foot into the shoe. The bottom of the shoe is suede but most of the shoe is kid.



Okay yeah that makes more sense, my fifis are entirely suede and that's probably why. If I see them in a 36 I will catch 'em. the thing I was gonna take the risk since it's the official website and u can always return them.


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Okay yeah that makes more sense, my fifis are entirely suede and that's probably why. If I see them in a 36 I will catch 'em. the thing I was gonna take the risk since it's the official website and u can always return them.



Your Fifis are also a completely different heel height and thus fit different.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Your Fifis are also a completely different heel height and thus fit different.



k truu good thing I went to u guys first ahaha could u imagine if I ordered the 35 that would've been a mistake :S


----------



## Barlow

Hello Experts!

I'm looking at a pair of Devdas in a 40. In non-CL shoes I'm a 9.5-10. In Insectika I'm a 41. Do you think they'd fit?

TIA!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

LouboutinHottie said:


> k truu good thing I went to u guys first ahaha could u imagine if I ordered the 35 that would've been a mistake :S


 
Try calling the Dallas boutique. They had both colorways in this past Monday. I didn't ask about sizes, since this is not a shoe I am considering.


----------



## Koca

I'm confused about the mago 160 on BrownsFashion.com
they only have 37H & 37
I don't see any 36.5 ???
Help!!!


----------



## candyapples88

Koca said:


> I'm confused about the mago 160 on BrownsFashion.com
> they only have 37H & 37
> I don't see any 36.5 ???
> Help!!!



It'll probably be a half size too big, but you can aalways pad.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

BattyBugs said:


> Try calling the Dallas boutique. They had both colorways in this past Monday. I didn't ask about sizes, since this is not a shoe I am considering.



Thanks for the advice, I sure will call the Dallas boutique, hopefully they'll have my size, crossing me fingers.


----------



## hazeltt

Should I get the Mago in black suede? There's a size 36 left and I'm a TTS 36 in CLs but some ladies have been saying half size up is better. Should I get them anyway and just hope they'll stretch? It'll be hard to return them once I go ahead with the purchase.


----------



## candyapples88

hazeltt said:


> Should I get the Mago in black suede? There's a size 36 left and I'm a TTS 36 in CLs but some ladies have been saying half size up is better. Should I get them anyway and just hope they'll stretch? It'll be hard to return them once I go ahead with the purchase.



What heel height are they? In terms of sizing the 160 is found to be US TTS, while for me, the 140 was .5 up from US TTS. My size 9=39, bought 39.5 and it fits perfect even if it did stretch.


----------



## hazeltt

candyapples88 said:


> What heel height are they? In terms of sizing the 160 is found to be US TTS, while for me, the 140 was .5 up from US TTS. My size 9=39, bought 39.5 and it fits perfect even if it did stretch.



Haha, stupid me. They're 140. But I feel like it may differ between smaller and larger sizes so I don't know if TTS will work for me.


----------



## candyapples88

hazeltt said:


> Haha, stupid me. They're 140. But I feel like it may differ between smaller and larger sizes so I don't know if TTS will work for me.



Don't smaller sizes run more TTS than larger ones? I know there are some people who got the 140 TTS and said it fit perfect.


----------



## hazeltt

candyapples88 said:


> Don't smaller sizes run more TTS than larger ones? I know there are some people who got the 140 TTS and said it fit perfect.



I think so but when I got my Maggie 160 in my TTS, it was really tight and I had trouble getting my foot in. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## candyapples88

hazeltt said:


> I think so but when I got my Maggie 160 in my TTS, it was really tight and I had trouble getting my foot in. Decisions, decisions.



Idk...maybe getting .5 up would work best then.


----------



## hazeltt

candyapples88 said:


> Idk...maybe getting .5 up would work best then.



Yea, thanks for your help!


----------



## Bleue

Has anyone here tried on the *Newton*?  I asked before but nobody responded about being familiar with them and I have searched the entire forum trying to find info about how they actually fit.  I am states away from any boutique so have to order blindly.  I've read about the *Helmut* and wondering if it is essentially a modified Helmut so would it fit the same?  (Not that I've ever tried that one either.)

I'm either 38 or 38.5 in CL so thinking I would be 38 in Newton but possibly even a 37.5 if they fit big...?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Hazel:* I agree with Candy 

Compare to your US TTS, not your CL TTS. If you're a TTS CL 36, that means that your US TTS is probably 5.5 right? If so, I think the Mago 140 size 36 will fit fine. Good luck!


----------



## SassySarah

hazeltt said:


> Should I get the Mago in black suede? There's a size 36 left and I'm a TTS 36 in CLs but some ladies have been saying half size up is better. Should I get them anyway and just hope they'll stretch? It'll be hard to return them once I go ahead with the purchase.



For me the 140 heel is my CL tts of 39.  I could not have gone up I tried on a 39.5 and it had a big gap in the back.


----------



## FlipDiver

hazeltt said:


> Should I get the Mago in black suede? There's a size 36 left and I'm a TTS 36 in CLs but some ladies have been saying half size up is better. Should I get them anyway and just hope they'll stretch? It'll be hard to return them once I go ahead with the purchase.



Did you get the ones from NAP?  B/c they're gone now


----------



## hazeltt

SassySarah said:


> For me the 140 heel is my CL tts of 39.  I could not have gone up I tried on a 39.5 and it had a big gap in the back.



That's really good to hear yet bad at the same time when I thought I would just give up on them! I think my short toes can make them work!


----------



## hazeltt

FlipDiver said:


> Did you get the ones from NAP?  B/c they're gone now



Haha, no that's not me. I don't like buying from the US shopping sites because the duties they charge are just ridiculous, being from Canada. I have them on hold at a boutique right now until tomorrow so I must decide by then.


----------



## Star86doll

Anyone know how does big lip booties runs? 

I have my eyes on big lip booties in a size 39 which is my TTS.....please tell me they do runs TTS!


----------



## *MJ*

Star86doll said:


> Anyone know how does big lip booties runs?
> 
> I have my eyes on big lip booties in a size 39 which is my TTS.....please tell me they do runs TTS!



The Big Lips booties runs a half size small, so I would recommend sizing up a half.


----------



## Koca

How do the Pampas Laser-Cut Pumps run???


----------



## Pdandiya

Hello! I'm looking to buy black patent Pigalles (100mm) from this season. 

I am a US size 9 in regular shoes with average foot width. I have Prive slingbacks in 39.5, but it's a little snug. 

I have been talking to CL customer service, but would love to know which shoe size to order so I don't make a mistake! Thank you


----------



## jenayb

Pdandiya said:


> Hello! I'm looking to buy black patent Pigalles (100mm) from this season.
> 
> I am a US size 9 in regular shoes with average foot width. I have Prive slingbacks in 39.5, but it's a little snug.
> 
> I have been talking to CL customer service, but would love to know which shoe size to order so I don't make a mistake! Thank you



In the Pigalle 100, you should go a half to a full size down. 

FYI, these are very comfortable and very amazing on!  Good luck!


----------



## jeshika

Star86doll said:


> Anyone know how does big lip booties runs?
> 
> I have my eyes on big lip booties in a size 39 which is my TTS.....please tell me they do runs TTS!



they run really small. sorry!


----------



## Koca

what's the difference between size 36 and 36H?????
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/013852560002.htm#

I also have wide feet do you guys think i could pull off a mago 160 full size down???


----------



## candyapples88

Koca said:


> what's the difference between size 36 and 36H?????
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/013852560002.htm#
> 
> I also have wide feet do you guys think i could pull off a mago 160 full size down???



I think 36H means 36.5. H=half.


----------



## Pdandiya

jenaywins said:


> In the Pigalle 100, you should go a half to a full size down.
> 
> FYI, these are very comfortable and very amazing on!  Good luck!


Awesome! Thank you! So since I'm a 9, you suggest ordering a 38.5 or 39? Just want to make sure before I order


----------



## jenayb

Pdandiya said:


> Awesome! Thank you! So since I'm a 9, you suggest ordering a 38.5 or 39? Just want to make sure before I order



I would say a 39 for you, considering you have the No Prive in a 39.5 and it's snug.


----------



## PeepToe

How does the Alti 160 run? I have a super narrow heel and it pops out of everything!


----------



## jeshika

Koca said:


> what's the difference between size 36 and 36H?????
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/013852560002.htm#
> 
> I also have wide feet do you guys think i could pull off a mago 160 full size down???



These are Mago 140mm.


----------



## jeshika

candyapples88 said:


> I think 36H means 36.5. H=half.


----------



## bobolo

Hello Experts I am so confused with sixzing 
I wear  a nine in nine wesy 
my regualr shoe size is a 9.5 
And My jinny choos 40 and manolo blahnik 40 versace 40 ** but they are sandals and i could have size up a half a size 
my foto measures between 10.2-10.5.  what size would i be in louboutins?
40.5-41 i hear they are very small


----------



## candyapples88

bobolo said:


> Hello Experts I am so confused with sixzing
> I wear  a nine in nine wesy
> my regualr shoe size is a 9.5
> And My jinny choos 40 and manolo blahnik 40 versace 40 ** but they are sandals and i could have size up a half a size
> my foto measures between 10.2-10.5.  what size would i be in louboutins?
> 40.5-41 i hear they are very small



Depends on the shoe hun. CL sizing is very erratic.


----------



## amypl

bobolo said:


> Hello Experts I am so confused with sixzing
> I wear  a nine in nine wesy
> my regualr shoe size is a 9.5
> And My jinny choos 40 and manolo blahnik 40 versace 40 ** but they are sandals and i could have size up a half a size
> my foto measures between 10.2-10.5.  what size would i be in louboutins?
> 40.5-41 i hear they are very small


Hello ladies!

I'm planning to purchase Pigalle plato nude at NAP. I wear 34,5 in Declic and 34,5 in Hyper Prive. How Pigalle plato runs? In NAP website says that they run small to size and advises to take one full up. Any helps will be appreciated.

TIA!!


----------



## Bleue

amypl said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'm planning to purchase Pigalle plato nude at NAP. I wear 34,5 in Declic and 34,5 in Hyper Prive. How Pigalle plato runs? In NAP website says that they run small to size and advises to take one full up. Any helps will be appreciated.
> 
> TIA!!



I don't have the two styles you mentioned but I have 4 pairs of Pigalle Plato 120 pumps and I bought them all in size 38.  I'm a US size 8 and wear mostly 38 & 38.5 in CL's.  NAP sizing guide is incorrect for how they fit me as I basically went a half size down.  

I just got the metallic canvas from NAP a couple days ago and they are simply gorgeous, btw.  Good luck!


----------



## FlipDiver

I know this was discussed before in another thread, but when I wear my Lucifer Bow (basically the Pigalle 100, but this also happens w/my Ron Ron100), it has major *shoe farting* issues!  It fits perfectly, so sizing isn't the problem.  Whenever I take a step forward and my heel lifts up out of the shoe ever so slightly, I guess it creates a vacuum effect where air rushes into the shoe and makes this really loud embarrassing noise!

I just got them so I haven't worn them out yet, but just walking around the house even my husband laughs at how loud these damn shoe farts are!  Does anyone else have this problem?  I don't know what to do, please help!


----------



## CocoB

Hello All, I'm in need of help!
My regular size is an 8.5; I wear 8.5 in all tory burch shoes, generally an 8.5 in manolo blahnik, 39 in Jimmy Choo, 8.5 in Ferragamo/Gucci. My foot is generally a little bit wide.

I'm interested in a pair of watersnake VPs; I don't know their year of production, but they're pink, and size 39. Any sense about whether they'll fit?


----------



## SassySarah

FlipDiver said:


> I know this was discussed before in another thread, but when I wear my Lucifer Bow (basically the Pigalle 100, but this also happens w/my Ron Ron100), it has major *shoe farting* issues!  It fits perfectly, so sizing isn't the problem.  Whenever I take a step forward and my heel lifts up out of the shoe ever so slightly, I guess it creates a vacuum effect where air rushes into the shoe and makes this really loud embarrassing noise!
> 
> I just got them so I haven't worn them out yet, but just walking around the house even my husband laughs at how loud these damn shoe farts are!  Does anyone else have this problem?  I don't know what to do, please help!



Baby powder your feet to help. I goes away in my ysl. My feet always fart in new ysl shoes no idea why.


----------



## SassySarah

CocoB said:


> Hello All, I'm in need of help!
> My regular size is an 8.5; I wear 8.5 in all tory burch shoes, generally an 8.5 in manolo blahnik, 39 in Jimmy Choo, 8.5 in Ferragamo/Gucci. My foot is generally a little bit wide.
> 
> I'm interested in a pair of watersnake VPs; I don't know their year of production, but they're pink, and size 39. Any sense about whether they'll fit?



We have the exact same size foot and I'm on the wider side too. If it's current VP sizing meaning less than 2 seasons then 39. If it's old sizing probably a 39.5. If you can find out what season they're from that will help.


----------



## CocoB

SassySarah said:


> We have the exact same size foot and I'm on the wider side too. If it's current VP sizing meaning less than 2 seasons then 39. If it's old sizing probably a 39.5. If you can find out what season they're from that will help.



Thanks Sarah! We definitely do - I don't know if you remember, but I have some of your shoes 

I'll ask her when they were purchased; do you think that a 39 would be miserable in these if I need a 39.5?


----------



## SassySarah

CocoB said:


> Thanks Sarah! We definitely do - I don't know if you remember, but I have some of your shoes
> 
> I'll ask her when they were purchased; do you think that a 39 would be miserable in these if I need a 39.5?


Then we do have the same size feet lol. I have 2 pairs of jaws which I was told is old vp sizing and they're 39. My toes are ok in them and not killer pain or anything. Both were used so stretched already so 39 is probably going to be fine for you. Plus since peep toes and not closed you'll probably be ok.


----------



## CocoB

SassySarah said:


> Then we do have the same size feet lol. I have 2 pairs of jaws which I was told is old vp sizing and they're 39. My toes are ok in them and not killer pain or anything. Both were used so stretched already so 39 is probably going to be fine for you. Plus since peep toes and not closed you'll probably be ok.



Thanks again, I think I'm going to go for it. They're gorgeous. Just one other quick question if you don't mind - can you tell from the box when they were produced? She couldn't remember, but she's got great box photos!


----------



## sakura

CocoB said:


> Thanks again, I think I'm going to go for it. They're gorgeous. Just one other quick question if you don't mind - can you tell from the box when they were produced? She couldn't remember, but she's got great box photos!



Do you mean this listing?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...n_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf68b427a#ht_14933wt_1026

Saks exclusive, SS '09.


----------



## CocoB

sakura said:


> Do you mean this listing?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...n_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf68b427a#ht_14933wt_1026
> 
> Saks exclusive, SS '09.



That's the one - so does anyone think that I'd be crazy to buy a 39? As I said, I'm generally an 8.5 in most shoes...

BTW, thanks sakura!


----------



## SassySarah

CocoB said:


> That's the one - so does anyone think that I'd be crazy to buy a 39?
> 
> BTW, thanks sakura!



I think it's old sizing then. I would do it if I really wanted them and try to stretch the toe box if needed.


----------



## Clooky001

FlipDiver said:


> I know this was discussed before in another thread, but when I wear my Lucifer Bow (basically the Pigalle 100, but this also happens w/my Ron Ron100), it has major *shoe farting* issues!  It fits perfectly, so sizing isn't the problem.  Whenever I take a step forward and my heel lifts up out of the shoe ever so slightly, I guess it creates a vacuum effect where air rushes into the shoe and makes this really loud embarrassing noise!
> 
> I just got them so I haven't worn them out yet, but just walking around the house even my husband laughs at how loud these damn shoe farts are!  Does anyone else have this problem?  I don't know what to do, please help!



Hah hah... This cracked me up  i have the same problem in some & I also use baby powder, hope it helps! 

My hubby also finds it hilarious, that's the only perk her gets out of buying me new shoes!


----------



## sao-mai

Bleue said:


> I don't have the two styles you mentioned but I have 4 pairs of Pigalle Plato 120 pumps and I bought them all in size 38.  I'm a US size 8 and wear mostly 38 & 38.5 in CL's.  NAP sizing guide is incorrect for how they fit me as I basically went a half size down.
> 
> I just got the metallic canvas from NAP a couple days ago and they are simply gorgeous, btw.  Good luck!



So better to get size 34,5 and ignore NAP advises  I was thinking to get the metallic canvas too but since I don't have any in nude tones so decide to get one for now. Thanks for your help!


----------



## FlipDiver

SassySarah said:


> Baby powder your feet to help. I goes away in my ysl. My feet always fart in new ysl shoes no idea why.





Clooky001 said:


> Hah hah... This cracked me up  i have the same problem in some & I also use baby powder, hope it helps!
> 
> My hubby also finds it hilarious, that's the only perk her gets out of buying me new shoes!



Thanks *Sarah* and *Clooky*!  I shall try baby powder this wknd


----------



## Koca

How do the Balota 150's run ????
and Do they stretch if their snakeskin????


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks *Sarah* and *Clooky*!  I shall try baby powder this wknd



... and photos. DON'T FORGET TO TAKE PHOTOS!!


----------



## macied1980

Hi, 
I was wondering if you could please give me advice on the sizing of the Very Prive shoe. Size 36.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-Ch...c# 

I normally wear 6 in other brands. I have tried on a size 6 in CL that absolutely did not fit. My foot is average width. I just purchased a pair of Brian Atwoods in 6.5. Can you please provide advise on if the shoe might fit. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## jeshika

macied1980 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if you could please give me advice on the sizing of the Very Prive shoe. Size 36.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-Ch...c#
> 
> I normally wear 6 in other brands. I have tried on a size 6 in CL that absolutely did not fit. My foot is average width. I just purchased a pair of Brian Atwoods in 6.5. Can you please provide advise on if the shoe might fit. Thanks so much in advance.



I wear the same size in the BA Maniac as I do in the VP. It should fit.. was the size 6 (or 36) you tried in CL just too tight or your foot couldn't get in at all? I wanna say that the VP might be a touch narrower than the Maniac. and FYI, it says that that listing has been removed.


----------



## macied1980

jeshika said:


> I wear the same size in the BA Maniac as I do in the VP. It should fit.. was the size 6 (or 36) you tried in CL just too tight or your foot couldn't get in at all? I wanna say that the VP might be a touch narrower than the Maniac. and FYI, it says that that listing has been removed.



Thanks for your response. My foot couldn't completely go in the CL 36. But in the BA Maniac I have a 36.5. 
And I just looked at the listing it was still there not sure why it said it was removed. But thank you.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I am looking for sizing advice on the *CL Cate boot*, this is the one with the chain in the back: http://www.barneys.com/Cate/500286399,default,pd.html

I posted here before about the boot and had a couple responses that indicated that the boot runs big and to order half a size up. Any other opinions about this? I want to order a pair from ebay, so I can't try them on and I can't return them so I want to be extra sure that they will fit.

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## jenayb

hellokatiegirl said:


> I am looking for sizing advice on the *CL Cate boot*, this is the one with the chain in the back: http://www.barneys.com/Cate/500286399,default,pd.html
> 
> I posted here before about the boot and had a couple responses that indicated that the boot runs big and to order half a size up. Any other opinions about this? I want to order a pair from ebay, so I can't try them on and I can't return them so I want to be extra sure that they will fit.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!



With Louboutin boots, the rule of thumb is to purchase a half size up. Keep in mind that you want to allow for thick socks also if necessary.


----------



## BattyBugs

I have these boots & strongly recommend a half size up from your CL TTS.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hello what size would I be in the Georgineta?
US Size in non-CL brand shoes: 5.5 in Coach, 5 - 7 in Aldo, 6 in Nine West, 5 in uggs, 35.5 in YSL, 36.5 in Prada.
Width: Average
CL's I already own: Ron Rons, 36.5, perfect with ball of foot insoles, fifi 36, because of the suede breaking in, it feels too big now since suede stretches a lot. Tried on the Miss Fast Plato in 36.5 they fit fairly well, Jem 36.5 were wayyy to small, A cheetah booty don't know the name I think it was Dahlia, 36 was too small so I tried on the 36.5 and they were still a little too small, but I couldn't even get my foot in the 36, and Egoutina in 36 and they fit perfect.
Season: I **think** it is from either 2009 or 2010.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

jenaywins said:


> With Louboutin boots, the rule of thumb is to purchase a half size up. Keep in mind that you want to allow for thick socks also if necessary.



Thanks! Yes, it seems that Louboutin in general is on the small side, but I read several comments about this particular style being too big and to size down. I agree that with boots it is better to be too big because you can always pad them with socks.

If anyone has any more info about the sizing, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

BattyBugs said:


> I have these boots & strongly recommend a half size up from your CL TTS.



Thanks, this is good to know! I think it's going to be a "no" on the boots as they will be too small. Better safe than sorry, I don't want to get stuck with something that doesn't fit.


----------



## araisin

I wear a 38.5 in Very Prives (purchased at CL boutique in November). Do you think I'd be the same size in Very Galaxy? Thanks so much.


----------



## jeshika

araisin said:


> I wear a 38.5 in Very Prives (purchased at CL boutique in November). Do you think I'd be the same size in Very Galaxy? Thanks so much.



Yep! I have them both and take them both in the same size. Some say that the VGs are stiffer than the VPs though, because of the sequins, and hence hurt a little when they walk.


----------



## mmmoussighi

Hi ladies!

I have a question.  I've been poring through this thread but can't seem to figure it out.  I'm looking at the Mago in black/tan.  I bought a 35.5 in the simple 100 leather, but after stretching it's a tad too loose, i.e. I have heel sliplpage.  So I bought a 35 in the decolette 100 and it's snug but fits.  I'm also a 35 in the MBBs.  Do you think I can wear a 35.5 in the Mago 140s?  Or will it, too, stretch too much and leave me with heel slippage?  In other shoes, I've always been a 5.5 US.  My feet are fairly narrow.  

Thanks in advance for your guidance!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hello what size would I be in the Bianca?
US Size in non-CL brand shoes: 5.5 in Coach, 5 - 7 in Aldo, 6 in Nine West, 5 in uggs, 35.5 in YSL, 36.5 in Prada.
Width: Average
CL's I already own: Ron Rons, 36.5, perfect with ball of foot insoles, fifi 36, because of the suede breaking in, it feels too big now since suede stretches a lot. Tried on the Miss Fast Plato in 36.5 they fit fairly well, Jem 36.5 were wayyy to small, A cheetah booty don't know the name I think it was Dahlia, 36 was too small so I tried on the 36.5 and they were still a little too small, but I couldn't even get my foot in the 36, and Egoutina in 36 and they fit perfect.
Season: No idea.


----------



## Crista513

Hi!  Can anyone help me with the new Lady Peep Sling sizing?  (The aqua/yellow ones in particular!)  I'm typically a solid 8 in US sizes.  Thanks so much!


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Hello what size would I be in the Bianca?
> US Size in non-CL brand shoes: 5.5 in Coach, 5 - 7 in Aldo, 6 in Nine West, 5 in uggs, 35.5 in YSL, 36.5 in Prada.
> Width: Average
> CL's I already own: Ron Rons, 36.5, perfect with ball of foot insoles, fifi 36, because of the suede breaking in, it feels too big now since suede stretches a lot. Tried on the Miss Fast Plato in 36.5 they fit fairly well, Jem 36.5 were wayyy to small, A cheetah booty don't know the name I think it was Dahlia, 36 was too small so I tried on the 36.5 and they were still a little too small, but I couldn't even get my foot in the 36, and Egoutina in 36 and they fit perfect.
> Season: No idea.



The Bianca should always be taken a half size down from your TTS. Some even take a full size down. HTH.  



Crista513 said:


> Hi!  Can anyone help me with the new Lady Peep Sling sizing?  (The aqua/yellow ones in particular!)  I'm typically a solid 8 in US sizes.  Thanks so much!



TTS


----------



## mmmoussighi

mmmoussighi said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have a question.  I've been poring through this thread but can't seem to figure it out.  I'm looking at the Mago in black/tan.  I bought a 35.5 in the simple 100 leather, but after stretching it's a tad too loose, i.e. I have heel sliplpage.  So I bought a 35 in the decolette 100 and it's snug but fits.  I'm also a 35 in the MBBs.  Do you think I can wear a 35.5 in the Mago 140s?  Or will it, too, stretch too much and leave me with heel slippage?  In other shoes, I've always been a 5.5 US.  My feet are fairly narrow.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your guidance!


 
Bump! LOL, somehow I always get cut off at the end of a page! Bad timing, I guess.


----------



## jenayb

mmmoussighi said:


> Bump! LOL, somehow I always get cut off at the end of a page! Bad timing, I guess.



I actually went TTS in both pairs of my Magos. I was just fine, and I think you will be, too.


----------



## jeshika

*mmmoussighi*, i got the Mago 140 in my TTS 35.5 initially but found that even though they fit lengthwise and I have narrow feet, my long toes were all crunched up and it felt unbearable. I got them in a size 36 (or half size up) and that makes a whole world of difference. The shoe itself is kind of stiff, probably because of the 2 layers (kid and suede) so I don't think they will stretch very much. I hope this helps somewhat!


----------



## candyapples88

jeshika said:


> *mmmoussighi*, i got the Mago 140 in my TTS 35.5 initially but found that even though they fit lengthwise and I have narrow feet, my long toes were all crunched up and it felt unbearable. I got them in a size 36 (or half size up) and that makes a whole world of difference. The shoe itself is kind of stiff, probably because of the 2 layers (kid and suede) so I don't think they will stretch very much. I hope this helps somewhat!



Agree...for the Mago 140 I went .5 up from US TTS. They fit perfect and would still fit great with stretching.


----------



## mmmoussighi

Thanks a bunch, ladies!


----------



## SassySarah

I went TTS in both my Mago 140s  half size up had enough room for my index finger. Inhavw ahorter toes though.


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> I went TTS in both my Mago 140s  half size up had enough room for my index finger. Inhavw ahorter toes though.





Same here. I think sizing has a *lot* to do with toe length, more so than toes are given credit for.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Same here. I think sizing has a *lot* to do with toe length, more so than toes are given credit for.





dang freakishly long toes! i would fit into so many more pairs of shoes if not for you!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> dang freakishly long toes! i would fit into so many more pairs of shoes if not for you!



Nahhh... Long toes iz beautiful toes!


----------



## kham

Hi Ladies!! I need help, please....My suede Greissimos are a 39 (with a little heel slippage), I wear a 39 in yolanda, 39 Denim Pigalle (with a little room), Deroba is a 39 (but feels a bit snug), and a 39 in Volnay. Would I fit a 38 1/2 in the suede biancazips? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jenayb

kham said:


> Hi Ladies!! I need help, please....My suede Greissimos are a 39 (with a little heel slippage), I wear a 39 in yolanda, 39 Denim Pigalle (with a little room), Deroba is a 39 (but feels a bit snug), and a 39 in Volnay. Would I fit a 38 1/2 in the suede biancazips? Thanks in advance!!



Yes.


----------



## candyapples88

SassySarah said:


> I went TTS in both my Mago 140s  half size up had enough room for my index finger. Inhavw ahorter toes though.



I think it also depends on which TTS you're referring to. US sizing or CL sizing. It helps to clarify because not everyone knows what their CL TTS is or even how far off your personal US size is from your CL size, which might not be the same for them.


----------



## xsunnyd

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The Daffs run .5 big but if you're an 8, making a 7 work will not be easy. If those are your only choices and you can't order them, I'd go with the 8. You can always pad it and the strap will keep your shoe on.


Okay, that is very true. But couldn't I always stretch the 7 out in the toe box?
I've been following quite a bit on the forums and it seems like it could work with stuffing it with socks.
Plus, I would be a little worried if it was flopping around with the strap keeping it in place.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jeshika said:


> *mmmoussighi*, i got the Mago 140 in my TTS 35.5 initially but found that even though they fit lengthwise and I have narrow feet, my long toes were all crunched up and it felt unbearable. I got them in a size 36 (or half size up) and that makes a whole world of difference. The shoe itself is kind of stiff, probably because of the 2 layers (kid and suede) so I don't think they will stretch very much. I hope this helps somewhat!



I went with my CL TTS for Mago 140 which is 37.5. To be honest when I wore them out for the first time last week, my toes were in so much pain they still hurt 2 days later ( my toes are very very long). I originally thought of going 1/2 size up to 38 but when I tried them on at the boutique, there was a big gap and ofcourse major heel slippage so in the end I kept the 37.5. The 38 would probably have worked if my feet weren't so narrow :S


----------



## Star86doll

*MJ* said:


> The Big Lips booties runs a half size small, so I would recommend sizing up a half.


 


jeshika said:


> they run really small. sorry!


 
Awh dang but hey thanks for let me know tho! 

Ladies, 

What size do I need for Pigalle Plato 120 38.5 or 39? 
I am a TTS 39, but wear mostly 39 in new CLs now (38.5 in Biancas & Bibis) and 39.5 in all flats. (got the Pigalle flat in size 39, they are so tight as it crushed my poor toes...still got to stretch them out!)


----------



## SassySarah

Star86doll said:


> Awh dang but hey thanks for let me know tho!
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> What size do I need for Pigalle Plato 120 38.5 or 39?
> I am a TTS 39, but wear mostly 39 in new CLs now (38.5 in Biancas & Bibis) and 39.5 in all flats. (got the Pigalle flat in size 39, they are so tight as it crushed my poor toes...still got to stretch them out!)



TTS to half size down. We are the same size I have 2 pairs TTS. I have a wider foot and I love this style very comfortable and sexy.


----------



## SassySarah

candyapples88 said:


> I think it also depends on which TTS you're referring to. US sizing or CL sizing. It helps to clarify because not everyone knows what their CL TTS is or even how far off your personal US size is from your CL size, which might not be the same for them.



In CL forum TTS should be hour CL tts on my opinion.


----------



## SassySarah

SassySarah said:


> I went TTS in both my Mago 140s  half size up had enough room for my index finger. Inhavw ahorter toes though.



And this is why I shouldn't TPF in bed with one eye open on my iphone.  140 Mago I went TTS and they fit me, I couldn't have gone a half size up and kept the shoes on my feet.  I have shorter toes.


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> Same here. I think sizing has a *lot* to do with toe length, more so than toes are given credit for.


 
I got my EB Mago 140s TTS (35.5) and they were TOO BIG! I should have got a 35 (I think my toes are "average length") - I returned them and didn't have the energy or patience to hunt for a 35  Before I ultimately found the 35.5 at Barneys in NYC, I called the Madison boutique a long time ago to put my name on the reserve list for the Mago and I haven't heard a peep from them since... is it safe to assume that their Mago shipment has arrived and sold and I won't be hearing from them?


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> And this is why I shouldn't TPF in bed with one eye open on my iphone. 140 Mago I went TTS and they fit me, I couldn't have gone a half size up and kept the shoes on my feet. I have shorter toes.


 
Lol! I figured "Inhavw ahorter toes though. " was iPhone for "I have shorter toes though."  



batwoodfan said:


> I got my EB Mago 140s TTS (35.5) and they were TOO BIG! I should have got a 35 (I think my toes are "average length") - I returned them and didn't have the energy or patience to hunt for a 35  Before I ultimately found the 35.5 at Barneys in NYC, I called the Madison boutique a long time ago to put my name on the reserve list for the Mago and I haven't heard a peep from them since... is it safe to assume that their Mago shipment has arrived and sold and I won't be hearing from them?


 
Ugh, I am so sorry to hear this - how very disappointing!  

Madison received their shipment of Magos quite some time ago, but that isn't to say that they have sold out completely. Have you tried giving them a call?


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> I got my EB Mago 140s TTS (35.5) and they were TOO BIG! I should have got a 35 (I think my toes are "average length") - I returned them and didn't have the energy or patience to hunt for a 35  Before I ultimately found the 35.5 at Barneys in NYC, I called the Madison boutique a long time ago to put my name on the reserve list for the Mago and I haven't heard a peep from them since... is it safe to assume that their Mago shipment has arrived and sold and I won't be hearing from them?



oh no bat! i can't believe they are too big for you! mine are too small! it's crazy... when we wear the same size in BAs! many of the european boutiques haven't received their EB Magos yet... maybe you can send them a message to see if they will be getting them in a 35?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

What would my size be in the Miss Clichy booties? The cheetah pony hair ones.
US Size in non-CL brand shoes: 5.5 in Coach, 5 - 7 in Aldo, 6 in Nine West, 5 in uggs, 35.5 in YSL, 36.5 in Prada.
Width: Average
CL's I already own: Ron Rons, 36.5, perfect with ball of foot insoles, fifi 36, because of the suede breaking in, it feels too big now since suede stretches a lot. Tried on the Miss Fast Plato in 36.5 they fit fairly well, Jem 36.5 were wayyy to small, A cheetah booty don't know the name I think it was Dahlia, 36 was too small so I tried on the 36.5 and they were still a little too small, but I couldn't even get my foot in the 36, and Egoutina in 36 and they fit perfect.
Season: No idea.


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> What would my size be in the Miss Clichy booties? The cheetah pony hair ones.
> US Size in non-CL brand shoes: 5.5 in Coach, 5 - 7 in Aldo, 6 in Nine West, 5 in uggs, 35.5 in YSL, 36.5 in Prada.
> Width: Average
> CL's I already own: Ron Rons, 36.5, perfect with ball of foot insoles, fifi 36, because of the suede breaking in, it feels too big now since suede stretches a lot. Tried on the Miss Fast Plato in 36.5 they fit fairly well, Jem 36.5 were wayyy to small, A cheetah booty don't know the name I think it was Dahlia, 36 was too small so I tried on the 36.5 and they were still a little too small, but I couldn't even get my foot in the 36, and Egoutina in 36 and they fit perfect.
> Season: No idea.


 
I purchased mine TTS and they fit fine; however, you are in a colder climate than me so I would go a half size up to accommodate for thicker socks babe.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> I purchased mine TTS and they fit fine; however, you are in a colder climate than me so I would go a half size up to accommodate for thicker socks babe.



Nevermind, just found out the ones I found on eBay are fake


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Nevermind, just found out the ones I found on eBay are fake


 
 Sorry!


----------



## jamidee

I bought a pair of alti's.. size 40... I can get my feet in them but the toe feels like it's right at the front of the toe box... debating selling them on ebay. If I do the sock trick, how much will they stretch? anyone done this before with alti's?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I bought a pair of alti's.. size 40... I can get my feet in them but the toe feels like it's right at the front of the toe box... debating selling them on ebay. If I do the sock trick, how much will they stretch? anyone done this before with alti's?



Are they pre-owned/pre-worn? If so, the previous owner may have already stretched them out. Have you given thought to investing in a shoe stretcher? They're only around $20 shipped on Amazon and work like a charm.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> I purchased mine TTS and they fit fine; however, you are in a colder climate than me so I would go a half size up to accommodate for thicker socks babe.


 
LOL it's not as cold in Canada as you'd expect it to be, it's already like 24 degrees C, which is like 80 something F. Our snow melted a couple months ago.


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> LOL it's not as cold in Canada as you'd expect it to be, it's already like 24 degrees C, which is like 80 something F. Our snow melted a couple months ago.



You know, my family is Canadian, too!  

You are right, it definitely is not cold year-round like some people think, but the winters definitely get chilly! :snowballs:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> You know, my family is Canadian, too!
> 
> You are right, it definitely is not cold year-round like some people think, but the winters definitely get chilly! :snowballs:


 The only places where it gets chilly all year round is Alberta (The prairies/west coast), where I'm from you literally have like 8 months of winter. Reason why I moved east haha


----------



## araisin

Do Biancas fit more like Rolandos, or Pigalles? Or even VPs? I know my sizes in those, but I need to know my size in Bianca patent.

FYI:

Pigalle 120: 38
VP: 38.5
Rolando: 39

I'm a true 8 in Nine West and most other shoes.

How do Biancas fit? Thanks so much.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Are they pre-owned/pre-worn? If so, the previous owner may have already stretched them out. Have you given thought to investing in a shoe stretcher? They're only around $20 shipped on Amazon and work like a charm.



They are brand new  I bought them BNIB for 500 off of ebay and listed them when they were so tight...they are already going for almost 700, so I'm wondering if I should just sell them and wait for a 40.5...or 500 dollars was a good deal that I won't see again for alti's!? haha decisions decisions!!

If I bought the shoe stretcher... can u tell me about how much they will stretch? Like I said, I can get my feet in them... they are just SERIOUSLY TIGHT.


----------



## PeepToe

I think mine was skipped. I am looking to get the Alti 160 and need a little help. 
I am pretty sure my CL tts is 35.5
I wear a
Bianca 35 but could probably take a 34.5
Maleva 35.5
Greissimo 35

I have a very narrow heel, and I have heard it's not common to wear the same size for greissimo and Bianca. I don't know if that's true. So I am at a loss with what to get the Alti in.


----------



## jeshika

PeepToe said:


> I think mine was skipped. I am looking to get the Alti 160 and need a little help.
> I am pretty sure my CL tts is 35.5
> I wear a
> Bianca 35 but could probably take a 34.5
> Maleva 35.5
> Greissimo 35
> 
> I have a very narrow heel, and I have heard it's not common to wear the same size for greissimo and Bianca. I don't know if that's true. So I am at a loss with what to get the Alti in.




*Peep*, i had the Alti 140 in a 35.5 and they were a perfect fit... i think you can do a half size down and take them in a 35.


----------



## araisin

Hi. I am thinking about bidding on some Yolanda patents. They are 37.5. I have no idea if that will fit me. Here's what I can tell you...

CLs:

Pigalle Palto 140: 37.5
Pigalle 120: 38
VP: 38.5
Rolando: 39

Nine West: 8

Any shot with the Yolanda 37.5, already broken in?


----------



## jeshika

araisin said:


> Hi. I am thinking about bidding on some Yolanda patents. They are 37.5. I have no idea if that will fit me. Here's what I can tell you...
> 
> CLs:
> 
> Pigalle Palto 140: 37.5
> Pigalle 120: 38
> VP: 38.5
> Rolando: 39
> 
> Nine West: 8
> 
> Any shot with the Yolanda 37.5, already broken in?



i don't think so. i take the same size in the Yolanda as the VP. 37.5 will be really tight. Sorry.


----------



## araisin

Thanks, Jeshika. Boo hoo. Will I ever find a nude patent CL shoe with at least a 120mm heel in my size? I troll ebay and Craigslist everyday. Used is fine. But the competition is so fierce. {{{slinks away to cry}}}


----------



## xsunnyd

Hello!
I really would like to buy a pair of Maudissima CL's for my mom (a delightful surprise Mother's Day gift  ), and she is normally a 35.5. 
What sizes should I consider for those shoes? Are they TTS, or should I up/down a size?

Thanksss!


----------



## CelticLuv

patent Ernesta's, do you think I can make a full size up work?


----------



## rilokiley

CelticLuv said:


> patent Ernesta's, do you think I can make a full size up work?




IMO, it will be too big.  However, since it's open toe and open back (with an ankle strap), it may not bother you or be as noticeable


----------



## jeshika

xsunnyd said:


> Hello!
> I really would like to buy a pair of Maudissima CL's for my mom (a delightful surprise Mother's Day gift  ), and she is normally a 35.5.
> What sizes should I consider for those shoes? Are they TTS, or should I up/down a size?
> 
> Thanksss!



Awww, that's very sweet of you to buy your mom a pair of CLs! 

I have to ask though... A 35.5 in what? In CLs? If so, which styles? If not CLs, we need more details. I have 3 pairs of Maudissimas and because of the low cut of the shoe, it's really tricky to size in them. The sizing has to be absolutely perfect if not she's going to be walking out of her shoe constantly.


----------



## jeshika

araisin said:


> Thanks, Jeshika. Boo hoo. Will I ever find a nude patent CL shoe with at least a 120mm heel in my size? I troll ebay and Craigslist everyday. Used is fine. But the competition is so fierce. {{{slinks away to cry}}}



nudes are hard to come by... i have several pairs and paid full price for each one of them. just keep looking! you'll never know what will come up! good luck!


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:


> They are brand new  I bought them BNIB for 500 off of ebay and listed them when they were so tight...they are already going for almost 700, so I'm wondering if I should just sell them and wait for a 40.5...or 500 dollars was a good deal that I won't see again for alti's!? haha decisions decisions!!
> 
> If I bought the shoe stretcher... can u tell me about how much they will stretch? Like I said, I can get my feet in them... they are just SERIOUSLY TIGHT.



it may be a hard question to ask, but I really would like any advice you all have concerning alti's!  my toe is almost at the very front of the toe box, so it's not soo much that the toe box is really tight (although it is) it's more that the length of my foot JUST DOES fit inside the 40 alti. I'm not sure if a shoe stretcher fixes the length any? My foot does fit, but just perfectly...so if I even had another 1/8 of an inche width and length.. I'd be SET! So, should I sell them on this basis or is the 500 I paid for brand new alti's in box just too good of a deal and I should make it work? I'm pretty determined to have a pair...so I guess I'm wondering if a 40.5 might appear for less than the 700 dollars they seem to go for?


----------



## BattyBugs

araisin said:


> Do Biancas fit more like Rolandos, or Pigalles? Or even VPs? I know my sizes in those, but I need to know my size in Bianca patent.
> 
> FYI:
> 
> Pigalle 120: 38
> VP: 38.5
> Rolando: 39
> 
> I'm a true 8 in Nine West and most other shoes.
> 
> How do Biancas fit? Thanks so much.



While I am, by no means, a sizing pro, I think I can help with this one. My new VP size (regular VPs, not my spiked VPs) is 40.5. When I tried on the Bianca yesterday, I had to go all the way down to a 39.5. HTH


----------



## candyapples88

araisin said:


> Do Biancas fit more like Rolandos, or Pigalles? Or even VPs? I know my sizes in those, but I need to know my size in Bianca patent.
> 
> FYI:
> 
> Pigalle 120: 38
> VP: 38.5
> Rolando: 39
> 
> I'm a true 8 in Nine West and most other shoes.
> 
> How do Biancas fit? Thanks so much.



I took my Biancas true to my US sizing. But it looks like you might need the 38.5 based on your sizing of the other shoes.


----------



## Tiffy24

I am a size 40 in all Prive styles. I am looking at a pair of Minibout Zeps on the bay that are also a size 40. Do you think they will fit?


----------



## Sierra Paige

Hi Ladies - thanks for all of the CL advice in regards to sizing. I've never owned a pair and want to buy some badly! Any advice on a wider heel? I have wide feet and would like a comfy pair for my first pair of pumps.

Thank you!


----------



## CelticLuv

rilokiley said:


> IMO, it will be too big.  However, since it's open toe and open back (with an ankle strap), it may not bother you or be as noticeable



thanks Rilo! even though they were a steal, I passed on them b/c I feel you're right, the Ernesta's would've been too big. I'll save the $200 to go towards my elusive VP Spikes


----------



## kitty89

Hey guys - I have just bought some Pigalle 120s, and am concerned that they're a little large. I took everyone's advice and went for a 35, as I'm normally a 36 in just about everything and my other pair of CLs is a 36 (Cortinette 100), but I can squeeze my whole index finger into the heel of my left foot - not easily, but there's a definite gap that I worry is noticeable. My right foot is a shade bigger than my left, so this shoe fits better, but there's still just about enough space for my little finger in the heel.

Given that they'll obviously stretch out a bit, should I return them and go for a 34.5? The sides and toe fit pretty well, although I guess there is a little bit of space there - I have pretty narrow feet. I really don't want them to look like they're too big for me, but am equally worried that going a size and a half down from my usual would be going too far.

Basically....how big is too big? And how much will they have stretched out after a couple of evenings of wear?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kitty89 said:


> Hey guys - I have just bought some Pigalle 120s, and am concerned that they're a little large. I took everyone's advice and went for a 35, as I'm normally a 36 in just about everything and my other pair of CLs is a 36 (Cortinette 100), but I can squeeze my whole index finger into the heel of my left foot - not easily, but there's a definite gap that I worry is noticeable. My right foot is a shade bigger than my left, so this shoe fits better, but there's still just about enough space for my little finger in the heel.
> 
> Given that they'll obviously stretch out a bit, should I return them and go for a 34.5? The sides and toe fit pretty well, although I guess there is a little bit of space there - I have pretty narrow feet. I really don't want them to look like they're too big for me, but am equally worried that going a size and a half down from my usual would be going too far.
> 
> Basically....how big is too big? And how much will they have stretched out after a couple of evenings of wear?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



^If you like you shoes SNUG, then go down to 34.5
I personally like some more wiggle space, and I would actually keep the 35. You can take just the right shoe to a cobbler to have them professionally made smaller, or do it yourself with a heel pad and foot petals. 
Also, if the shoe is patent, most likely it will NOT stretch out.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Hi everyone,

I need to get a pair of VPs.

Upto fall 2009 I was ALWAYS a size 36 in the old VPs. My patent blue azzuro VPs that I got during this FW09 season was also a 36. And I haven't tried on a pair of VPs since then. I know that the sizing changed and apparently they run half size BIG these days, or at least according to this subforum.

My question is that I would probably prefer a size 35.5 because I trust you ladies lol, however the boutique only has a size 36 and the SA says "no, not really. The VP did not change in size that much." And there's no VP in any boutiques that I can try on...

Should I get the 36 or wait for a 35.5 ??? Thanks all!


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need to get a pair of VPs.
> 
> Upto fall 2009 I was ALWAYS a size 36 in the old VPs. My patent blue azzuro VPs that I got during this FW09 season was also a 36. And I haven't tried on a pair of VPs since then. I know that the sizing changed and apparently they run half size BIG these days, or at least according to this subforum.
> 
> My question is that I would probably prefer a size 35.5 because I trust you ladies lol, however the boutique only has a size 36 and the SA says "no, not really. The VP did not change in size that much." And there's no VP in any boutiques that I can try on...
> 
> Should I get the 36 or wait for a 35.5 ??? Thanks all!


 
For me personally, the VP sizing didn't change drastically. In fact, I am a solid 38 in both old and new VP sizing so I think it depends on your foot. FWIW, I think you would be safer in a 35.5 than a 36 for the new VPs.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> For me personally, the VP sizing didn't change drastically. In fact, *I am a solid 38 in both old and new VP sizing* so I think it depends on your foot. FWIW, I think you would be safer in a 35.5 than a 36 for the new VPs.



oh this is tempting me to get the 36 lol

What do you think of the new VPs compared to the new Altadama 140?
Would you say they're about the same size? I recently got the Altadama 140 in 35.5 after hearing that these also got slightly bigger, but they feel tight on me. So I'm thinking if these didn't change that much in size either like the VPs  And if so, I'd go with the 36 VP that's on hold for me at the boutique now....

Thanks *Jenay*! You're always so helpful!


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> oh this is tempting me to get the 36 lol
> 
> What do you think of the new VPs compared to the new Altadama 140?
> Would you say they're about the same size? I recently got the Altadama 140 in 35.5 after hearing that these also got slightly bigger, but they feel tight on me. So I'm thinking if these didn't change that much in size either like the VPs  And if so, I'd go with the 36 VP that's on hold for me at the boutique now....
> 
> Thanks *Jenay*! You're always so helpful!


 
You're welcome!! 

I find that the new VPs run larger than the ADs for me personally. I generally take a 38.5 in ADs, although I can definitely make a 38 work, while I always take a 38 in VPs.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> You're welcome!!
> 
> I find that the new VPs run larger than the ADs for me personally. I generally take a 38.5 in ADs, although I can definitely make a 38 work, while I always take a 38 in VPs.



thank you!


----------



## rilokiley

Tiffy24 said:


> I am a size 40 in all Prive styles. I am looking at a pair of Minibout Zeps on the bay that are also a size 40. Do you think they will fit?



Should fit.




Sierra Paige said:


> Hi Ladies - thanks for all of the CL advice in regards to sizing. I've never owned a pair and want to buy some badly! Any advice on a wider heel? I have wide feet and would like a comfy pair for my first pair of pumps.
> 
> Thank you!



For wider feet, the Simple or New Simple would probably work.  They are two of the more comfortable basic pumps.  You might also want to consider the Declic as another option for a comfy closed-toe pump.




kitty89 said:


> Hey guys - I have just bought some Pigalle 120s, and am concerned that they're a little large. I took everyone's advice and went for a 35, as I'm normally a 36 in just about everything and my other pair of CLs is a 36 (Cortinette 100), but I can squeeze my whole index finger into the heel of my left foot - not easily, but there's a definite gap that I worry is noticeable. My right foot is a shade bigger than my left, so this shoe fits better, but there's still just about enough space for my little finger in the heel.
> 
> Given that they'll obviously stretch out a bit, should I return them and go for a 34.5? The sides and toe fit pretty well, although I guess there is a little bit of space there - I have pretty narrow feet. I really don't want them to look like they're too big for me, but am equally worried that going a size and a half down from my usual would be going too far.
> 
> Basically....how big is too big? And how much will they have stretched out after a couple of evenings of wear?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



If you already have a considerable gap, I would suggest sizing down even further.


----------



## gymangel812

anyone know what size i would be in alti (spikes)?:
36 volano fifi 
36.5 canon bootie
36.5 lady peep
35 pigalle plato
36.5 mago 140 mm possibly too big
36 mago 160mm
36.5 ostrich VP
36 ostrich bibi 
36 bianca
36.5 mbp 120mm


----------



## Koca

I got my framboise LP's yesterday from Saks TTS they fit great at the toe box a bit snug but bearable there is a bit of heel spillage without hosiery but with it's almost .5 size bigger 

Does that mean I have narrow heels???


----------



## jav821

Please help .. I'm a size 38 in Decollette pumps and I'm looking a pair of Deroba wedges also in 38 would they also fit? thanks in advance


----------



## medicbean

hey guys, 
im a TTS 37.5 (simples, VP, yoyo) and 38 in the new declic i was just wondering how the toutenkaboucle runs in terms of size!

thank you!


----------



## stylelaw

I need your help ladies! I bought a pair of new simples in patent one in a size 37.5 one in a 38. Now I dont know what size to keep! Please help! The 37.5 is tight but the 38 feels comfy in the toe box but their is room by the heel. Do these stretch?


----------



## medicbean

stylelaw said:


> I need your help ladies! I bought a pair of new simples in patent one in a size 37.5 one in a 38. Now I dont know what size to keep! Please help! The 37.5 is tight but the 38 feels comfy in the toe box but their is room by the heel. Do these stretch?



i have to be honest, for me the there is minimal stretching with patent. i have a pair of ronrons which are a half size too small and they have never stretched enough for me, and im used all the tricks in the book, i personally would go for the size up and either use a ball of foot pad to make the shoe smaller or a heel grip! hth
b


----------



## stylelaw

thank you that does help!


----------



## jenayb

stylelaw said:


> I need your help ladies! I bought a pair of new simples in patent one in a size 37.5 one in a 38. Now I dont know what size to keep! Please help! The 37.5 is tight but the 38 feels comfy in the toe box but their is room by the heel. Do these stretch?


 
They definitely stretch. Keep the 37.5 because eventually the 38 will be floppy and loose.


----------



## Koca

How do the fifi's and ron ron's run ????

FYI have wide forefoot narrow heels


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

After seeing *BattyBugs* batik python ron rons, I fell in love! I have several pairs of ron rons already but all in patent, should I get the same size in exotics? If the Dallas Boutique has them, these will be my first pair of exotics so I'm not really sure if I should just follow regular sizing. Any help would be great! TIA!


----------



## stylelaw

jenaywins said:


> They definitely stretch. Keep the 37.5 because eventually the 38 will be floppy and loose.




Thats what I was afraid of! Even with foot petals the 38 was still loose. So I decided to keep the 37.5 and trying to stretch it out a bit with a thinner sock! Thanks!


----------



## jeshika

stylelaw said:


> Thats what I was afraid of! Even with foot petals the 38 was still loose. So I decided to keep the 37.5 and trying to stretch it out a bit with a thinner sock! Thanks!



if the toebox is tight use the hairdryer trick.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> if the toebox is tight use the hairdryer trick.



... not to sound like an idiot but is the hairdryer trick to blow hot air into a shoe and then put it on?


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... not to sound like an idiot but is the hairdryer trick to blow hot air into a shoe and then put it on?



not really... you put the shoe on and then use the hairdryer (start with a low setting) and blow the outside of the shoe for 10 seconds at a time, the toebox will start to mould to your feet. helped with me decolletes!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeshika said:


> not really... you put the shoe on and then use the hairdryer (start with a low setting) and blow the outside of the shoe for 10 seconds at a time, the toebox will start to mould to your feet. helped with me decolletes!




I did not know this! You ladies are so smart!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> not really... you put the shoe on and then use the hairdryer (start with a low setting) and blow the outside of the shoe for 10 seconds at a time, the toebox will start to mould to your feet. helped with me decolletes!



hmm... that's good to know. I'll use that - thanks!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jav821 said:


> Please help .. I'm a size 38 in Decollette pumps and I'm looking a pair of Deroba wedges also in 38 would they also fit? thanks in advance



I have 2 pair of the Debora wedges both are a size 41. I usually wear a 40.5 -41. They fit fine I just have peep toe issues. I would say these wedges are TTS to a 1/2 size up?

I HTHs.


----------



## jamidee

I just bough a pair of Decollete patent nudes brand new. I didn't listen to advice on the first page and got a 40 even though I should have gotten a 41. They are RIDICULOUSLY TIGHT... like almost can't get my foot in... I should return and go up to a 40.5 or a 41? Or try to stretch them out?


----------



## Koca

how does Miss clich suede run???
I'm also thinking of getting the mago 140 .5 down since i have short toes and a narrow heel but i'm concerned about my wide forefoot what do you guys think???


----------



## CocoB

Hello All, I'm in need of help - again!
My regular size is an 8.5; I wear 8.5 in all Tory Burch shoes, generally an 8.5 in manolo blahnik, 39 in Jimmy Choo, 8.5 in Ferragamo/Gucci. My foot is generally a little bit wide.

I'm salivating over rasta greissimos 38.5, but I just want to be sure that they'll fit. I'm a solid 39 in VPs (2009 issue), a 39 in elisa, a 39 in altadama. 


Am I dreaming here? Channeling Sassy Sarah - we have the same exact shoe size....


----------



## SassySarah

CocoB said:


> Hello All, I'm in need of help - again!
> My regular size is an 8.5; I wear 8.5 in all Tory Burch shoes, generally an 8.5 in manolo blahnik, 39 in Jimmy Choo, 8.5 in Ferragamo/Gucci. My foot is generally a little bit wide.
> 
> I'm salivating over rasta greissimos 38.5, but I just want to be sure that they'll fit. I'm a solid 39 in VPs (2009 issue), a 39 in elisa, a 39 in altadama.
> 
> 
> Am I dreaming here? Channeling Sassy Sarah - we have the same exact shoe size....



I only have the purple suede greissimo and they are 38.5. The 39 was too big for me. If suede and this material run the same I would think 38.5. Good luck!


----------



## SassySarah

jamidee said:


> I just bough a pair of Decollete patent nudes brand new. I didn't listen to advice on the first page and got a 40 even though I should have gotten a 41. They are RIDICULOUSLY TIGHT... like almost can't get my foot in... I should return and go up to a 40.5 or a 41? Or try to stretch them out?



Depends on your CL tts but most people go a half size up. If it's a much older one then a full size up.


----------



## CocoB

Sassy Sarah, you're the best. TY!



SassySarah said:


> I only have the purple suede greissimo and they are 38.5. The 39 was too big for me. If suede and this material run the same I would think 38.5. Good luck!


----------



## SassySarah

CocoB said:


> Sassy Sarah, you're the best. TY!



I hope they work for you! If not let me know


----------



## nunumgl

xsunnyd said:


> Hello!
> I really would like to buy a pair of Maudissima CL's for my mom (a delightful surprise Mother's Day gift  ), and she is normally a 35.5.
> What sizes should I consider for those shoes? Are they TTS, or should I up/down a size?
> 
> Thanksss!



Hi,

I have the Maudissima in 36.5, my true size is 36 in CLs. I should have gotten a 36 though because, they stretched out and due to the low cut of the toe box they are slipping off now. I would get it true to her size and they will definitely stretch. To give you some perspective I wear:
CL Lady Daf 36.5
6.5 in BCBG,
6.5 in Steve Madden
6 in Nine West
6.5 in Elizabeth and James

Hope it helps


----------



## elts1983

Hello to everybody!!! I would like your help because I am very confused over a sizing issue. To begin with I must confess that I have little experience with high fashion shoes so I don't own or have tried any of the brands you mention (Nine West, Aldo etc) but I usually wear size 38.5 or 39 EU in formal shoes, that's a 7 1/2 or 8 US size as I read.
 I would like to buy a pair of Christian Louboutin Zhora Pumps  and I read in the description of the e-bay seller ( http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...89036?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5ae00b3b0c ) that the insole of the 38 size EU / 8 US measures 9 5/8 inches which is I believe 24.4 cm (I come from Greece so centimetres are making more sense to me). Now why does it say that a 38 EU size equals to a 8 US size?? I thought size 39 EU equals to a 8 US size. And also I measured my foot and it is about 24 cm so is this the right shoe size for me even if the information also adds that this type of shoe runs 1/2 size small?? 
I know these are a lot of questions and I give little information but unfortunately that's all I have for now. Should I go to the Christian Louboutin boutique here in Greece and try on some other shoes to see what size I usually am in Louboutins?? Anyway, I would really appreciate your help because all these size conversions have gotten the best of me! I am looking forward for your answer and I thank you in advance!!! Eleni.


----------



## candyapples88

elts1983 said:


> Hello to everybody!!! I would like your help because I am very confused over a sizing issue. To begin with I must confess that I have little experience with high fashion shoes so I don't own or have tried any of the brands you mention (Nine West, Aldo etc) but I usually wear size 38.5 or 39 EU in formal shoes, that's a 7 1/2 or 8 US size as I read.
> I would like to buy a pair of Christian Louboutin Zhora Pumps  and I read in the description of the e-bay seller ( http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...89036?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5ae00b3b0c ) that the insole of the 38 size EU / 8 US measures 9 5/8 inches which is I believe 24.4 cm (I come from Greece so centimetres are making more sense to me). Now why does it say that a 38 EU size equals to a 8 US size?? I thought size 39 EU equals to a 8 US size. And also I measured my foot and it is about 24 cm so is this the right shoe size for me even if the information also adds that this type of shoe runs 1/2 size small??
> I know these are a lot of questions and I give little information but unfortunately that's all I have for now. Should I go to the Christian Louboutin boutique here in Greece and try on some other shoes to see what size I usually am in Louboutins?? Anyway, I would really appreciate your help because all these size conversions have gotten the best of me! I am looking forward for your answer and I thank you in advance!!! Eleni.



A 38 equates to a US 8 in Italian sizing, which is what CL goes by. However, CL shoes are very erratic in sizing and it depends on the shoe if you should stay true to size or go up, down, etc. The best thing would to be to get insole measurements (which you have) and see if they match your insole measurement (which they do). You could always go to the CL boutique and get a better sense of what your sizing is, however, it might not help with this particular shoe (unless they have it stocked there) because not all CLs run the same.

I would email the seller and ask for another insole measurement just to be sure, and if it matches yours then the shoe should fit. But you also must take into consideration if your foot is wide and if the shoe runs narrow, then you might need to go .5 up. HTH!


----------



## Koca

Miss Clich how do they run ????


----------



## carlinha

hi ladies, can i ask how everyone sized in the *Une Plume* wedge?  

For reference I take my shoes in the following sizes:
Bianca/Bibi - 35.5
Lady Peep - 35.5
Madame Butterfly Pump 150 - 35.5
Daffodile 160 - 35.5

thanks for your help!


----------



## Koca

carlinha said:


> hi ladies, can i ask how everyone sized in the *Une Plume* wedge?
> 
> For reference I take my shoes in the following sizes:
> Bianca/Bibi - 35.5
> Lady Peep - 35.5
> Madame Butterfly Pump 150 - 35.5
> Daffodile 160 - 35.5
> 
> thanks for your help!



*BellaShoes* has a black closed back pair she said they run TTS 
GoodLuck


----------



## elts1983

candyapples88 said:


> A 38 equates to a US 8 in Italian sizing, which is what CL goes by. However, CL shoes are very erratic in sizing and it depends on the shoe if you should stay true to size or go up, down, etc. The best thing would to be to get insole measurements (which you have) and see if they match your insole measurement (which they do). You could always go to the CL boutique and get a better sense of what your sizing is, however, it might not help with this particular shoe (unless they have it stocked there) because not all CLs run the same.
> 
> I would email the seller and ask for another insole measurement just to be sure, and if it matches yours then the shoe should fit. But you also must take into consideration if your foot is wide and if the shoe runs narrow, then you might need to go .5 up. HTH!


 
Thank you enormously for your immediate help!!! 
I already followed your instructions and e-mailed the seller!!
Eleni.


----------



## ardj102

&#8226; *Your US size in non-CL brand shoes*: 8 in Nine West, 8 in TB revas, 38.5 in Brian Atwood
&#8226; *Width of feet*: average
&#8226; *What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on)*: I've tried on the simples 100 and they only had a 39 which was a tad big. the SA said im _probably a 38.5_
&#8226; *The style you are asking about and what season it is from*: Prorata

THANKS!


----------



## NANI1972

I am a U.S. size 6.5 average width feet (maybe a little wide)

Some CL I own:

Frutti 36.5 (fit good)
ADs 37 (fit good)
MBB 36.5 (fit good)
Yolanda Spike 36.5 (heel slippage)
Engin spike 37

What should I get in the Black/Black Pigalle Spike 100 and 120? Thanks!


----------



## candyapples88

NANI1972 said:


> I am a U.S. size 6.5 average width feet (maybe a little wide)
> 
> Some CL I own:
> 
> Frutti 36.5 (fit good)
> ADs 37 (fit good)
> MBB 36.5 (fit good)
> Yolanda Spike 36.5 (heel slippage)
> Engin spike 37
> 
> What should I get in the Black/Black Pigalle Spike 100 and 120? Thanks!



Looks like you'll need a 36 in the 120. I'm not sure about the 100...they might be true to your US size.


----------



## jeshika

i took my pigalle spike 100 TTS



NANI1972 said:


> I am a U.S. size 6.5 average width feet (maybe a little wide)
> 
> Some CL I own:
> 
> Frutti 36.5 (fit good)
> ADs 37 (fit good)
> MBB 36.5 (fit good)
> Yolanda Spike 36.5 (heel slippage)
> Engin spike 37
> 
> What should I get in the Black/Black Pigalle Spike 100 and 120? Thanks!


----------



## sophe

Dose anyone know what's Miss Clich runs?


----------



## jeshika

sophe said:


> Dose anyone know what's Miss Clich runs?



Miss Clichy runs TTS to 1/2 size down.


----------



## sophe

jeshika said:


> Miss Clichy runs TTS to 1/2 size down.



Thanks so much,but I was wondering is "Miss Clich" from (Neiman Marcus '11 F/W) same with the old "Miss clichy"? 
Never tried them before,not sure are they in the same shap and sizing


----------



## sophe

NANI1972 said:


> I am a U.S. size 6.5 average width feet (maybe a little wide)
> 
> Some CL I own:
> 
> Frutti 36.5 (fit good)
> ADs 37 (fit good)
> MBB 36.5 (fit good)
> Yolanda Spike 36.5 (heel slippage)
> Engin spike 37
> 
> What should I get in the Black/Black Pigalle Spike 100 and 120? Thanks!


I took my Pigalle 120 full size down (I have narrow feet and thin toe) Pigalle 100 in TTS (in summer fit perfect). Hope these helps


----------



## SassySarah

sophe said:


> Thanks so much,but I was wondering is "Miss Clich" from (Neiman Marcus '11 F/W) same with the old "Miss clichy"?
> Never tried them before,not sure are they in the same shap and sizing



NM sizing says it has a short toe box and go one size up.  Normally I know a lot of online sizing isn't right, but for them to say "short toe box" makes me think they may run small, maybe at least a half size or more.  Since they're on pre-order not sure if anyone has seen and been able to try it on yet.


----------



## NANI1972

candyapples88 said:


> Looks like you'll need a 36 in the 120. I'm not sure about the 100...they might be true to your US size.


 


jeshika said:


> i took my pigalle spike 100 TTS


 


sophe said:


> I took my Pigalle 120 full size down (I have narrow feet and thin toe) Pigalle 100 in TTS (in summer fit perfect). Hope these helps


 
Thanks for your input ladies. 

Will a 36.5 work for me? I was able to find a boutique in Europe that is getting them and the smallest they will have is a 36.5, can I make them work with a heel grip etc.?


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks for your input ladies.
> 
> Will a 36.5 work for me? I was able to find a boutique in Europe that is getting them and the smallest they will have is a 36.5, can I make them work with a heel grip etc.?



a 36.5 in the 120mm or the 100mm?

I think the 36.5 in the 100mm will work fine but i don't think you should try to pad the 120mm... from what i've seen in the Pigalle 120mm thread, it is very difficult to "make them work".


----------



## NANI1972

jeshika said:


> a 36.5 in the 120mm or the 100mm?
> 
> I think the 36.5 in the 100mm will work fine but i don't think you should try to pad the 120mm... from what i've seen in the Pigalle 120mm thread, it is very difficult to "make them work".


 
The 120. I am a U.S. size 6.5 or a 7 in closed toe shoes. Even with heel grips it wouldn't work?


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> The 120. I am a U.S. size 6.5 or a 7 in closed toe shoes. Even with heel grips it wouldn't work?



i wouldn't do it... with the pitch of the pigalle 120, you will want it to fit perfectly.

FYI, i tried the denim pigalle spikes a full size down from what I was wearing in the Fruitti Fruitti and it was a perfect fit.

Brown Thomas is getting the Black/Black Pigalle Spike in the 100mm, if you want to give them a try.


----------



## NANI1972

Waaaah, Ok looks like I'll have to buy in the U.S. and get a 36. Darn it!

Do you buy the 100 in Pigalles coz you have a hard time with the 120s?


Thanks Jess.


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> Waaaah, Ok looks like I'll have to buy in the U.S. and get a 36. Darn it!
> 
> Do you buy the 100 in Pigalles coz you have a hard time with the 120s?
> 
> 
> Thanks Jess.



I can't walk in the 120s... Not talented like most ladies here... I love the Pigalle 100... It's so comfy... ranks up there with my Clichy and Joli Noued Dorcet in terms of comfort!


----------



## candyapples88

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks for your input ladies.
> 
> Will a 36.5 work for me? I was able to find a boutique in Europe that is getting them and the smallest they will have is a 36.5, can I make them work with a heel grip etc.?



I think it'll be too big, but you can pad and do the heel grips if that's your thing.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> The 120. I am a U.S. size 6.5 or a 7 in closed toe shoes. Even with heel grips it wouldn't work?


 
They'll be too big babe... And padding Pigalle 120s isn't fun. 

I took a half size down from my CL TTS in my 120s and I honestly should have gone down a full size - I even could have gone down 1.5... Sorry hon. We will find you a pair!!


----------



## NANI1972

candyapples88 said:


> I think it'll be too big, but you can pad and do the heel grips if that's your thing.


 


jenaywins said:


> They'll be too big babe... And padding Pigalle 120s isn't fun.
> 
> I took a half size down from my CL TTS in my 120s and I honestly should have gone down a full size - I even could have gone down 1.5... Sorry hon. We will find you a pair!!


  Ok no 36.5 for me in the 120, I trust you ladies.

I'm still on the fence about wether to get a 100 or 120......damn a pigalle studded plato 120 would be awsome!


----------



## bagira

hello, ladies! i'm a newcomer and absolutely confused abt CL sizing! i have 5 CLs pairs and all of them of differetnt size:
-declic 140 -                           38( closed toe)
-lady peep spikes 150 calf vip-  37,5 ( open toe)
-bianka 140 patent calf-           37.5 ( closed toe)
-titi( open toe) -                     37,5
-CL supra fifre boots-              37
-2 pairs of ALDO-                   38
-Prada vernice taffeta-            37
-2 pairs of D&G-sandali vitello stampato-38
-YSL tribute 105 sling-            38,5
-YSL tribtoo 105 pump-           37,5
Almost all flats i'm wearing 38, so..... i want to buy CL FOREVER TINA FRINGE Boots on e-bay, what size to buy???? 
first i found 37,5 , but several sellers told me that they run small, now i found 38,5 ... but i'm afraid that they would be big to me!
if someone has that style boots HELP me please with sizing!!!!!!!
PS: forever tina fringe boots are suede boots!
thank you!!!!!


----------



## candyapples88

NANI1972 said:


> Ok no 36.5 for me in the 120, I trust you ladies.
> 
> I'm still on the fence about wether to get a 100 or 120......damn a pigalle studded plato 120 would be awsome!



It depends on what you're looking for in terms of comfort when deciding between the 100 and 120. Personally, the 120 is comfortable for me....but the pitch is high and does need time to get use to.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Ok no 36.5 for me in the 120, I trust you ladies.
> 
> I'm still on the fence about wether to get a 100 or 120......damn a pigalle studded plato 120 would be awsome!


 
The 100 is undoubtedly more comfortable - no two ways about it. That said, I think you could master the 120s with ease!


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> Looks like you'll need a 36 in the 120. I'm not sure about the 100...they might be true to your US size.


 
I agree with this.  Piggy 120 1/2 size down to 36 (sounds like your true *CL* size is 36.5ish) and TTS for Piggie 100.


----------



## CocoB

Hello All, I'm in need of help - again!
My regular size is an 8.5; I wear 8.5 in all Tory Burch shoes, generally an 8.5 in manolo blahnik, 39 in Jimmy Choo, 8.5 in Ferragamo/Gucci. My foot is generally a little bit wide.

I'm a solid 39 in VPs (2009 issue) - although I could probably also be safe in 39.5, a 39 in elisa, a 39 in altadama. 

Can anyone advise about the peniche?


----------



## Dasfe

Hello ladies!!

I own a couple louboutins but all in different sizes.
Yoyo zeppa 38.5
New simple 38
Dear Nan 38
Decollette Paillette 39

I want to buy the patent decollette but im not sure if all decollettes fit the same (as in a size small), or if it depends of the style and material. My decollettes fit me perfect so maybe I should get the same size on the patent ones? My normal size is 7.5/8 .

Thanks in advance for all the input and your time!!


----------



## Vividor12

Can somebody clarify the sizing for me? It's Brandaplato fishnet bootie it says 36H6HB. Does that mean the size is 36? or US 6?


----------



## candyapples88

Vividor12 said:


> Can somebody clarify the sizing for me? It's Brandaplato fishnet bootie it says 36H6HB. Does that mean the size is 36? or US 6?



It's goes by Italian sizing which means a 36. H stands for half, so this is a 36.5.


----------



## Cityfashionista

bagira said:


> hello, ladies! i'm a newcomer and absolutely confused abt CL sizing! i have 5 CLs pairs and all of them of differetnt size:
> -declic 140 -                           38( closed toe)
> -lady peep spikes 150 calf vip-  37,5 ( open toe)
> -bianka 140 patent calf-           37.5 ( closed toe)
> -titi( open toe) -                     37,5
> -CL supra fifre boots-              37
> -2 pairs of ALDO-                   38
> -Prada vernice taffeta-            37
> -2 pairs of D&G-sandali vitello stampato-38
> -YSL tribute 105 sling-            38,5
> -YSL tribtoo 105 pump-           37,5
> Almost all flats i'm wearing 38, so..... i want to buy CL FOREVER TINA FRINGE Boots on e-bay, what size to buy????
> first i found 37,5 , but several sellers told me that they run small, now i found 38,5 ... but i'm afraid that they would be big to me!
> if someone has that style boots HELP me please with sizing!!!!!!!
> PS: forever tina fringe boots are suede boots!
> thank you!!!!!



Hi there,

I have 2 pair of Forever Tina boots. One is a 40.5 which is my TTS CL & 1 is a 41.

I find my 40.5 to fit fine & I find my 41s to be big.

In my opinion they run TTS or a little big.

Good luck. I think they're fabulous!


----------



## Vividor12

candyapples88 said:


> It's goes by Italian sizing which means a 36. H stands for half, so this is a 36.5.


thank you very much!
so, it is 36,5 US and what does HB mean?


----------



## candyapples88

Vividor12 said:


> thank you very much!
> so, it is 36,5 US and what does HB mean?



I don't know. I know B usually stands for medium width.


----------



## bagira

Cityfashionista said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have 2 pair of Forever Tina boots. One is a 40.5 which is my TTS CL & 1 is a 41.
> 
> I find my 40.5 to fit fine & I find my 41s to be big.
> 
> In my opinion they run TTS or a little big.
> 
> Good luck. I think they're fabulous!


 thank you so much!!!!! you helped me a lot, now i know that i have to take 37,5 or at least 38!!!!! have a good day!!!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

bagira said:


> thank you so much!!!!! you helped me a lot, now i know that i have to take 37,5 or at least 38!!!!! have a good day!!!!!!



Best of luck.


----------



## whiskers

Hi,

   I finally nailed a pair of patent black Lady Peeps (my first pair of Louboutins)! But, the only size they had was 38, which is a tad long. However, the 37 seemed a little too tight in the toe box. Should I bother to try to track down a 37.5? Or is there a way to add padding to the to box? I just like the width of the 38. Opinions on maybe what to do?


----------



## Koca

whiskers said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally nailed a pair of patent black Lady Peeps (my first pair of Louboutins)! But, the only size they had was 38, which is a tad long. However, the 37 seemed a little too tight in the toe box. Should I bother to try to track down a 37.5? Or is there a way to add padding to the to box? I just like the width of the 38. Opinions on maybe what to do?



YES!!!
get your US TTS or .5 size up if U can't bare the toe box 

my LPs are US TTS but I don't mind the toe box being tight


----------



## djmm

Just a quick question about Simple Pump in patent guys, do they tend to stretch? My partner just ordered the ones that fit perfectly, just worried that they might be too big if they do stretch...


----------



## Dasfe

I think I got missed! Thanks! 




Dasfe said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> I own a couple louboutins but all in different sizes.
> Yoyo zeppa 38.5
> New simple 38
> Dear Nan 38
> Decollette Paillette 39
> 
> I want to buy the patent decollette but im not sure if all decollettes fit the same (as in a size small), or if it depends of the style and material. My decollettes fit me perfect so maybe I should get the same size on the patent ones? My normal size is 7.5/8 .
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the input and your time!!


----------



## jeshika

Dasfe said:


> I think I got missed! Thanks!



i have heard that the pailletes are stiffer than patent but essentially, they should fit the same.


----------



## bfali

Guys, can I get an opinion really quickly on a pair of shoes?  I have been a true 40 on all NEW styles of Louboutin since 2009 (Simples, Maggies, Candy, etc) and prior, between a 40.5 to 41 (Yoyos, Rolando, etc).  I've fallen in LOVE with a pair of Rhonda Dina made with old sizing that is a size 39.  Do you guys think they will fit???  I know they generally ran a bit large, so with this thinking, I'm thinking maybe I could fit into them with a tight squeeze???  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## Dasfe

Thanks!
So for a size 8 is recommended a 38.5 or 39 on the decolletes patent?
TIA!


----------



## tinad2004

hey guys, i need some serious help i am trying to get my sister a pair of black suede pumps and she is normally a size 35.5 or 36 and the pair that i found Christian Louboutin Black Suede Rolando Pumps are a 36.5 is there any hope that these run half to full size small thank you guys!


----------



## CelticLuv

Dasfe said:


> Thanks!
> So for a size 8 is recommended a 38.5 or 39 on the decolletes patent?
> TIA!



I would size up half a size in patent decolletes, so a size 38.5. unless your foot is really wide, then a full size up will work. you can always pad if they're too big.


----------



## Dasfe

Thanks!
I normally wear 7.5//8 so some of my loubies are 38 others 38.5. I have the decolletes paillete in 39 so if patent is less stiffer then 38.5 will work better don't want to end up with a shoe that don't fit


----------



## jeshika

Dasfe said:


> Thanks!
> So for a size 8 is recommended a 38.5 or 39 on the decolletes patent?
> TIA!



if you already wear a 39 in the pailletes and they fit well, i would do the same for the patent.


----------



## bfali

Is anyone available to help with this one?  Sorry to bother...but I'm leaving out of country soon and I want to try to get them before I go....THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!!  


bfali said:


> Guys, can I get an opinion really quickly on a pair of shoes?  I have been a true 40 on all NEW styles of Louboutin since 2009 (Simples, Maggies, Candy, etc) and prior, between a 40.5 to 41 (Yoyos, Rolando, etc).  I've fallen in LOVE with a pair of Rhonda Dina made with old sizing that is a size 39.  Do you guys think they will fit???  I know they generally ran a bit large, so with this thinking, I'm thinking maybe I could fit into them with a tight squeeze???  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## Dasfe

Thanks ladies!!!  super helpful!!!


----------



## cardr

I think it's crazy that I can't post until I have 10 comments...but anyhow I have some questions so here goes hopefully this is the right spot.

I'm looking for the above heels for my wife.  She wants them in the white/pink.  First off where in Cincinnati can she go try some on.  I've read about the inconsistencies in sizing.  I've searched for these but can't find this color combo anywhere.  Any ideas?

thanks,


----------



## jeshika

cardr said:


> I think it's crazy that I can't post until I have 10 comments...but anyhow I have some questions so here goes hopefully this is the right spot.
> 
> I'm looking for the above heels for my wife.  She wants them in the white/pink.  First off where in Cincinnati can she go try some on.  I've read about the inconsistencies in sizing.  I've searched for these but can't find this color combo anywhere.  Any ideas?
> 
> thanks,



i believe these are an older style and not available in stores any more. your best bet is eBay. bluefly had them awhile back but I'm not sure if they still have them.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Anyone know how the Short Tinas run?

My TTS in CLs is 37 1/2. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## poppyseed

Could someone please help me on Passmule Zeppa sizing...? I'm probably 37.5 TTS...


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Hola, chicas. For you haven't seen my thread I just purchased the Pigalle Plato, and I'm in love of course. Have had them for 24 hours and ready for my next pair. Been looking at the Bianca's and Bibi's. I'm just not sure if they will fit. I'm a 37.5 in Pigalle Plato (nude - patent). I want the Bibi's first. My feet are pretty thin, other then that they are normal. Would Bibi and Bianca be true to size? Thanks in advance


----------



## PeepToe

NikolineSofieK said:


> Hola, chicas. For you haven't seen my thread I just purchased the Pigalle Plato, and I'm in love of course. Have had them for 24 hours and ready for my next pair. Been looking at the Bianca's and Bibi's. I'm just not sure if they will fit. I'm a 37.5 in Pigalle Plato (nude - patent). I want the Bibi's first. My feet are pretty thin, other then that they are normal. Would Bibi and Bianca be true to size? Thanks in advance



If you have narrow feet, I would take the Bianca a full size down. I don't know about the Bibi


----------



## jeshika

NikolineSofieK said:


> Hola, chicas. For you haven't seen my thread I just purchased the Pigalle Plato, and I'm in love of course. Have had them for 24 hours and ready for my next pair. Been looking at the Bianca's and Bibi's. I'm just not sure if they will fit. I'm a 37.5 in Pigalle Plato (nude - patent). I want the Bibi's first. My feet are pretty thin, other then that they are normal. Would Bibi and Bianca be true to size? Thanks in advance



which platos do you have? if you have the 140s, I would go with the same size for the Bianca and Bibis or 1/2 size up... they are essentially the same shoe but the Bibi has a thicker heel.

the plato 140 runs 1 full size down from CL TTS and the Bibi/Bianca run 1/2 to 1 full size down from CL TTS. the plato 120mm run 0.5 size down from CL TTS.


----------



## pr1nc355

Madame Butterfly leopard pump 150: TTS or size up/down?


----------



## pr1nc355

^^Just adding, I'm a true CL 38 most of the time.  I wear a 38 in the Greissimo, Jenny, VP, Poseidon, Simple Pump, and AD.  I wear a 37.5 in the Bianca and MBB.


----------



## *MJ*

pr1nc355 said:


> Madame Butterfly leopard pump 150: TTS or size up/down?



I sized up a half in my Leopard 150 MBP


----------



## pr1nc355

Thanks, *MJ!*  I'm probably late to the party on this, but congrats on your ruby Lady Clous!  They're looking hot!


----------



## *MJ*

Thanks *Pr1nc355*!!


----------



## bebe1314

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 36
Width of feet: average


What size should I get for simple 85?

thank you!


----------



## jeshika

bebe1314 said:


> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 36
> Width of feet: average
> 
> 
> What size should I get for simple 85?
> 
> thank you!



which brand of non-CL shoes?


----------



## Dasfe

I was wondering if the very price runs tts or small?
I normally wear 38 on new simples, 38.5 on yoyos and 39 decollette. Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## bebe1314

jeshika said:


> which brand of non-CL shoes?


 
Nine West, ferragamo


----------



## jeshika

bebe1314 said:


> Nine West, ferragamo



Ferragamo 36B, 36C or 36D?


----------



## bebe1314

jeshika said:


> ferragamo 36b, 36c or 36d?


 
36b


----------



## jeshika

bebe1314 said:


> 36b



i wear ferragamo 35.5B and I wear the simple in a 35.5. I think you can take the simple in a 36. Is it nappa or patent? I hope this helps!


----------



## bebe1314

jeshika said:


> i wear ferragamo 35.5B and I wear the simple in a 35.5. I think you can take the simple in a 36. Is it nappa or patent? I hope this helps!


 
Alright! I will go for 36. It's patent.
Thanks Jeshika for ur help!


----------



## jeshika

bebe1314 said:


> Alright! I will go for 36. It's patent.
> Thanks Jeshika for ur help!



No problem! Good luck! Just FYI - Nappa will stretch alot with frequent wear but patent will not.


----------



## Dasfe

Just bumping up. Thanks!



Dasfe said:


> I was wondering if the very prive runs tts or small?
> I normally wear 38 on new simples, 38.5 on yoyos and 39 decollette. Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## lawyer2121

Another Bianca question. I know the conversation on this shoe is endless but I need some opinions from you ladies!

I ordered a 37 in leather (non-patent) camel bianca but the people at Neimans decided to send me a 37.5 and now I'm not sure what to do. I've read a lot of the advice on here warning about serious stretching and what not with the Bianca. I contacted Neimans and the SA claimed that they are "completely depleted" of this style. They are such a great pair and so hard to find that I do want to keep them but not at the risk of slipping out of them later.

My shoe size fluctuates so much in all brands ranging from a 7-8. But I'm usually most comfortable in a 7.5 What do you girls suggest I do? Keep or return?

xx and thanks as always!


----------



## SassySarah

lawyer2121 said:


> Another Bianca question. I know the conversation on this shoe is endless but I need some opinions from you ladies!
> 
> I ordered a 37 in leather (non-patent) camel bianca but the people at Neimans decided to send me a 37.5 and now I'm not sure what to do. I've read a lot of the advice on here warning about serious stretching and what not with the Bianca. I contacted Neimans and the SA claimed that they are "completely depleted" of this style. They are such a great pair and so hard to find that I do want to keep them but not at the risk of slipping out of them later.
> 
> My shoe size fluctuates so much in all brands ranging from a 7-8. But I'm usually most comfortable in a 7.5 What do you girls suggest I do? Keep or return?
> 
> xx and thanks as always!



Depends on how you feel they fit and what other CL sizes you wear. My tts CL size is 39 and I can do either 38.5 or 39 in Bianca. In my 39's after 1 or 2 wears I do have to heel grip them but they are fine and I can still wear them with no problem. Every foot is different though.


----------



## medicbean

Hey guys, I'm a TTS 37.5 (Yoyo, simples, ronrons) I got a pair of patent VPs today, and the  38 was fairly loose but felt v.comfy but did slip off when I walked. So I got the 37.5 which feels a bit tight in the toebox - I really hate v.tight shoes do te VPs genuinely stretch In the toe box? And how many wears truely breaks a shoe in??

Bxx


----------



## Dasfe

Could someone please advise me on this matter? 
I want to know if to get the very prives true to my size or half a size up. Thanks!




Dasfe said:


> I was wondering if the very price runs tts or small?
> I normally wear 38 on new simples, 38.5 on yoyos and 39 decollette. Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

jeshika said:


> which platos do you have? if you have the 140s, I would go with the same size for the Bianca and Bibis or 1/2 size up... they are essentially the same shoe but the Bibi has a thicker heel.
> 
> the plato 140 runs 1 full size down from CL TTS and the Bibi/Bianca run 1/2 to 1 full size down from CL TTS. the plato 120mm run 0.5 size down from CL TTS.



Its 120. So which size should I go with :/


----------



## Koca

I'm TTS 37
If i get .5 size down in leather VPs would they be to tight


----------



## jeshika

medicbean said:


> Hey guys, I'm a TTS 37.5 (Yoyo, simples, ronrons) I got a pair of patent VPs today, and the  38 was fairly loose but felt v.comfy but did slip off when I walked. So I got the 37.5 which feels a bit tight in the toebox - I really hate v.tight shoes do te VPs genuinely stretch In the toe box? And how many wears truely breaks a shoe in??
> 
> Bxx



Hey *B*, I would go with the 37.5 and try the hair dryer trick maybe? It will help the patent mould to your feet.


----------



## jeshika

NikolineSofieK said:


> Its 120. So which size should I go with :/



i take the Bibi and Pigalle Plato in the same size. Remind me what material your Bibi/Biancas were again? If it's suede you can go another 1/2 size down but if it's patent, I would stick with your PP size.


----------



## NikolineSofieK

jeshika said:


> i take the Bibi and Pigalle Plato in the same size. Remind me what material your Bibi/Biancas were again? If it's suede you can go another 1/2 size down but if it's patent, I would stick with your PP size.



I have the pigalle plato 120 in patent. But I want the bibis or bianca (can't decide) the bibis are in suede beige.


----------



## pr1nc355

*Dasfe:* My Very Prives are all my true CL size.  HTH.

*lawyer:* I'm not sure I have an exact answer for you, but if it were me, I'd not keep them if they seem too big.  The Bianca tends to disappear fast from online sites, but they pop up pretty frequently in the boutiques, so I wouldn't let the fact that nm.com ran out convince me to keep them.  Personally, I bought my patent Biancas in a 1/2 size down from my true CL size, and they seem to work the best.  I do wear ball of foot pads in them, but if I'd gone with a smaller size, they'd be too short.  I've worn them about 3 times so far.


----------



## chloe speaks

I'm new to Pigalle territory. I'm pretty sure my true size for Pigalle 120s is 1/2 size DOWN as I've tried on a good number. 

I just bought a nappa Pigalle Plato 1/2 size down from TTS and it seems to fit great (a bit snug, but I know they'll stretch).

I just bid and won a Pigalle Camoflauge 120 TTS, and I'm wondering whether it's going to be impossible to work with. I know it's 1/2 size up from my ideal Pigalle, but  it's eBay! Anyone ever use padding with Pigalle 120s???


----------



## candyapples88

chloe speaks said:


> I'm new to Pigalle territory. I'm pretty sure my true size for Pigalle 120s is 1/2 size DOWN as I've tried on a good number.
> 
> I just bought a nappa Pigalle Plato 1/2 size down from TTS and it seems to fit great (a bit snug, but I know they'll stretch).
> 
> I just bid and won a Pigalle Camoflauge 120 TTS, and I'm wondering whether it's going to be impossible to work with. I know it's 1/2 size up from my ideal Pigalle, but  it's eBay! Anyone ever use padding with Pigalle 120s???



Unless you have narrow feet, padding isn't the most comfortable thing...but it's not impossible. Also, as the sizes go up, so does the pitch. I remember when I bought my first pigalle's TTS (my US size) the pitch was more difficult than when I exchanged them from .5 down from my US size, which is my correct pigalle size.


----------



## chloe speaks

candyapples88 said:


> Unless you have narrow feet, padding isn't the most comfortable thing...but it's not impossible. Also, as the sizes go up, so does the pitch. I remember when I bought my first pigalle's TTS (my US size) the pitch was more difficult than when I exchanged them from .5 down from my US size, which is my correct pigalle size.


 
Eeek! By TTS, I'm talking my CL size, meaning these Pigalles will be .5 UP from my US size. Am I just courting disaster? Thanks candyapples


----------



## candyapples88

chloe speaks said:


> Eeek! By TTS, I'm talking my CL size, meaning these Pigalles will be .5 UP from my US size. Am I just courting disaster? Thanks candyapples



They will be way too big....sorry.


----------



## Nolia

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) *True size 6*
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) Avg - wide
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) Pigalle 35, MBB 36
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. *LOLA FLORES*
Comments: I've read that Lola sizing is to size up half a size?  Is this true and is it the same for Lola Flores?


----------



## etoupe

Hi all, need your help in sizing as I am thinking of ordering a pair of pigalle 100 with black spikes from an overseas boutique and I have never tried a pigalle before. 

My width of feet: wide
Other CLs shoes: Decolette jazz 100 in size 38.5 & 39 (have to add in an insole at the ball of the foot for the 39), simple pump 38.5, decolittisimo 85 38.5. 
Not sure of how the pigalle 100 size runs!

Any recommendations on what size I should take?? TIA!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Hi girls... Need help bad. I am in love with these Bianca's but don't know if they will fit.

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes   -8 1/2
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)  - wide
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are  - Have Orlan 140 mm size 40 (fit good), Espadrilles size 40 (fit big and a tad floppy) 
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.  -  
CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN BIANCA ARDOISE NABUCK PYTHON 39
&#8226; Please include a pic or link if you&#8217;re unsure of the style name."  - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...04218?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b20478da


----------



## candyapples88

Imabeachgirl said:


> Hi girls... Need help bad. I am in love with these Bianca's but don't know if they will fit.
> 
> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes   -8 1/2
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)  - wide
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are  - Have Orlan 140 mm size 40 (fit good), Espadrilles size 40 (fit big and a tad floppy)
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.  -
> CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN BIANCA ARDOISE NABUCK PYTHON 39
>  Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."  - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...04218?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b20478da



You should take the Bianca in a 38.5, but these will still work for you with padding.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

candyapples88 said:


> You should take the Bianca in a 38.5, but these will still work for you with padding.


 
Thank you so much for your quick reply. Really appreciate it. I'd rather go bigger than smaller.


----------



## msohm

I know the Mago has been discussed here, but I have such tiny feet I just want to make sure.

Is it safe to say that if the original Maggie 140 in 34.5 is a tad loose on me, I'd manage a Mago 140 in 34 just fine? The Mago 160 in 35 was at least an inch too big for me.

I also own:
Lady Page 34.5
Décolleté 35
^ both with heel slippage.


----------



## jenayb

ihalhaiha said:


> I know the Mago has been discussed here, but I have such tiny feet I just want to make sure.
> 
> Is it safe to say that if the original Maggie 140 in 34.5 is a tad loose on me, I'd manage a Mago 140 in 34 just fine? The Mago 160 in 35 was at least an inch too big for me.
> 
> I also own:
> Lady Page 34.5
> Décolleté 35
> ^ both with heel slippage.


 
Yes, if you took the Maggie 140 in a 34.5 and it was slightly loose, then the Mago in a 34 should be fine on you. 

There really isn't anywhere to go under 34 anyway.


----------



## anniethecat

Would these Very Prives work for me? 


&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoe: 10 Nine West, Cole Haan
&#8226; Width of feet: average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: none this wpuld be my first pair
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Very Prive, not sure of season
Link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...25181?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb7aa3d9d


----------



## ream579

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes -- 9
 Width of feet -- average
 What CLs you already have -- Simple 100 calfskin size 40 (fall 2010, and a slight bit big)
 The style you are asking about -- Mater Claude size 39 nude patent

I lucked into the Mater Claude size 39 which is a little snug with a scrunched up toe. A cobbler said he could stretch a bit but not the usual 1/4 size. My Simple 100s size 40 are a little big (probably half size). Any luck with patent Mater Claude stretching with wear or professionally stretched? Thanks!!


----------



## SassySarah

ream579 said:


> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes -- 9
>  Width of feet -- average
>  What CLs you already have -- Simple 100 calfskin size 40 (fall 2010, and a slight bit big)
>  The style you are asking about -- Mater Claude size 39 nude patent
> 
> I lucked into the Mater Claude size 39 which is a little snug with a scrunched up toe. A cobbler said he could stretch a bit but not the usual 1/4 size. My Simple 100s size 40 are a little big (probably half size). Any luck with patent Mater Claude stretching with wear or professionally stretched? Thanks!!



I am an 8.5 US and mine are a 39 mine have been worn a few times and are comfy. Mine are also kid leather patent will stretch buy not as much.


----------



## candyapples88

Imabeachgirl said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply. Really appreciate it. I'd rather go bigger than smaller.



Good luck


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi !

I was wondering if I could go 0.5 size down in alti 140...
I seem to be somewhere between 36 and 36.5 in CLs.
I have Miss Clichy calf in 36.5 and they fit fine (trying them on - not worn them yet) and I could fit into altadama 140 in 36... Also my Luly 140 are 36 and fit fine (with stretching they will be perfect).

What do you think Ladies ?
TIA !


----------



## ddizzy

Hi everyone,

I'm looking to buy my fiance a pair of CL's for her graduation day. I was thinking about possibly going with the Elisa model 100mm in black over as opposed to the Simple Pump. I was wondering if anyone had some input on sizing for the Elisa? She has a slightly wider foot than normal and usually ranges from 7-7.5 in US sizes (more specifically 7 1/2 in Steve Madden). 

I'd appreciate any help! Thanks!


----------



## bellajanie84

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes Aldo normally a 37
&#8226; Width of feet: average to a little wide
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Very Prive 37.5, Pigalle 100 37,  glitter Titis 37.5
The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Very Noued, I think Spring 2008
&#8226; Please include a pic or link if you&#8217;re unsure of the style name."

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...98496?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf71403a0


----------



## AEGIS

i am usually a 39.5 in CL. 
8.5 US sizing

I want to know if I can wear a 37.5 lucifer spike?


----------



## Beriloffun

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: Tory Burch revas 9-9.5 (9.5s have HUGE gap in back tho), Other brands (coach, Dolce vita) usually 8.5
&#8226; Width of feet: average to wide (have bunion on left foot)
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: none 
The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Miss Tack 70 in patent
&#8226; Please include a pic or link if you&#8217;re unsure of the style name.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280672967226&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_813


----------



## shontel

Hi Ladies!

What are your sizing recommendations for the glitter Balota 150s? (Please say 1/2 up from TTS.  )

My US Size is an 8.

My Foot width is average.

My Louboutin TTS is 38.5.

Pigalle 120s Sz 37.5 (tight, but not stretched yet)

Clinchy Sz 38.5 (perfect fit, not stretched)

VPs Sz 39 (a little slippage, but feels good).

Big Lip Sz 39.5 (the 39 is too too tight)

I really want to get these Balotas. The size is 39, but CL's website says to order 1/2 size down...

What do you think?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## candyapples88

AEGIS said:


> i am usually a 39.5 in CL.
> 8.5 US sizing
> 
> I want to know if I can wear a 37.5 lucifer spike?



Because your US size is 8.5, you _might_ be able to...but it will be a tight fit. But if you're a 39.5 in most CLs....I'm not so sure. If it helps, I'm a US 9 and got my Lucifers 38.5....but I feel I could have went and sized down to the 38s with the help of stretching.


----------



## AEGIS

candyapples88 said:


> Because your US size is 8.5, you _might_ be able to...but it will be a tight fit. But if you're a 39.5 in most CLs....I'm not so sure. If it helps, I'm a US 9 and got my Lucifers 38.5....but I feel I could have went and sized down to the 38s with the help of stretching.




hmm do you think i could just try to stretch them a lot? with the help of socks and stuff? i have some vp's in a 39.


----------



## candyapples88

AEGIS said:


> hmm do you think i could just try to stretch them a lot? with the help of socks and stuff? i have some vp's in a 39.



Honestly, I wish I had gotten mine a full size down from my US size, there's a small heel gap and occasional heel slippage. I'm going to have to eventually use heel grips. So, if you don't have a super-wide foot and don't mind breaking them in....I think you should be ok.


----------



## AEGIS

candyapples88 said:


> Honestly, I wish I had gotten mine a full size down from my US size, there's a small heel gap and occasional heel slippage. I'm going to have to eventually use heel grips. So, if you don't have a super-wide foot and don't mind breaking them in....I think you should be ok.




thanks candyapples88  i almost ordered a 40 in these shoes! i am glad i decided to ask


----------



## jamidee

How does the fetilo run?


----------



## candyapples88

AEGIS said:


> thanks candyapples88  i almost ordered a 40 in these shoes! i am glad i decided to ask



40 would have been waaaay too big. Good luck!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> hmm do you think i could just try to stretch them a lot? with the help of socks and stuff? i have some vp's in a 39.


 
They will be *way* too small. I am a 38-38.5 in CLs and I take a 37.5 in the Pigalle 120... A 38 in the 100.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> How does the fetilo run?


 
Runs smalllllllllllllllll! Go up a full size.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> They will be *way* too small. I am a 38-38.5 in CLs and I take a 37.5 in the Pigalle 120... A 38 in the 100.




i already purchased them


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i already purchased them


 
Hmm. Sorry hon... Maybe you could take them to a cobbler to be stretched, but two sizes down will be too small.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. Sorry hon... Maybe you could take them to a cobbler to be stretched, but two sizes down will be too small.



im gonna force my fat feet into them and report back

it's this pair

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...d14QPPo%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> im gonna force my fat feet into them and report back
> 
> it's this pair
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...d14QPPo%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Ooh beige.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Ooh beige.




you KNOW that's what made me do it!


----------



## msohm

jenaywins said:


> Yes, if you took the Maggie 140 in a 34.5 and it was slightly loose, then the Mago in a 34 should be fine on you.
> 
> There really isn't anywhere to go under 34 anyway.



True that.

I found a 34 blue at the boutique! I'm assuming I'll have heel slippage since it is 160mm.

Still so tempted to get the black 140 as well.

Oh and thank you !


----------



## candyapples88

AEGIS said:


> im gonna force my fat feet into them and report back
> 
> it's this pair
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...d14QPPo%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT



If you're really a US 8.5...you can make a 37.5 work with stretching. I don't feel they'll be way too small, but it also depends on your foot. They'll need to be stretched and broken in for sure, but then they'll fit perfect.


----------



## ream579

SassySarah said:


> I am an 8.5 US and mine are a 39 mine have been worn a few times and are comfy. Mine are also kid leather patent will stretch buy not as much.



Thanks SassySarah...sounds like I need a 39.5 (for my size 9 foot) if you're usually size 8.5 and the 39 fits you. I can't imagine the scrunched toe situation getting better!


----------



## ream579

SassySarah said:


> I am an 8.5 US and mine are a 39 mine have been worn a few times and are comfy. Mine are also kid leather patent will stretch buy not as much.



Thanks SassySarah...sounds like I need a 39.5 (for my size 9 foot) if you're usually size 8.5 and the 39 fits you. I can't imagine the scrunched toe situation getting better by stretching!!


----------



## shontel

shontel said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> What are your sizing recommendations for the glitter Balota 150s? (Please say 1/2 up from TTS.  )
> 
> My US Size is an 8.
> 
> My Foot width is average.
> 
> My Louboutin TTS is 38.5.
> 
> Pigalle 120s Sz 37.5 (tight, but not stretched yet)
> 
> Clinchy Sz 38.5 (perfect fit, not stretched)
> 
> VPs Sz 39 (a little slippage, but feels good).
> 
> Big Lip Sz 39.5 (the 39 is too too tight)
> 
> I really want to get these Balotas. The size is 39, but CL's website says to order 1/2 size down...
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Please help. I REALLY want these.  Basically, if I'm a 39.5 in the Big Lips, can I fit the 39 in the Balota 150s? Help.


----------



## AEGIS

candyapples88 said:


> If you're really a US 8.5...you can make a 37.5 work with stretching. I don't feel they'll be way too small, but it also depends on your foot. They'll need to be stretched and broken in for sure, but then they'll fit perfect.




candyapples i'm going to make it work.  they are below retail and brand new and at the 120 height instead of the 140. 

like whitney houston and brandy once sang "there can be miracles. when you believe."


----------



## candyapples88

AEGIS said:


> candyapples i'm going to make it work.  they are below retail and brand new and at the 120 height instead of the 140.
> 
> like whitney houston and brandy once sang "there can be miracles. when you believe."



I hear the determination  You really did get them for a steal! I'm hoping to spot some in that color as well! 140 Lucifer!...girl, I don't think anyone wishes for that heel height


----------



## AEGIS

candyapples88 said:


> I hear the determination  You really did get them for a steal! I'm hoping to spot some in that color as well! 140 Lucifer!...girl, I don't think anyone wishes for that heel height




i love that smiley lol. i know a lot of people have it in the 140 and when i learned it came in the 120 i was like yes!!!


----------



## candyapples88

AEGIS said:


> i love that smiley lol. i know a lot of people have it in the 140 and when i learned it came in the 120 i was like yes!!!



140 or 100? I didn't know there was a Lucifer 140....


----------



## imelda74

Can anyone give me advice on how the Shelley fits?  TIA.  Im normally a 42 but looking at a 41.


----------



## candyapples88

shontel said:


> Please help. I REALLY want these.  Basically, if I'm a 39.5 in the Big Lips, can I fit the 39 in the Balota 150s? Help.



These will be too big for you. These should be taken in at least your US size. I find that although the CL site sizing recommendations aren't always correct, if they recommend to size down...it's because they for sure know the shoe runs big.


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi !

I need help with the sizing of Alti 140, can someone has the lenght of the insole on a 36 ?
I am usually a 36.5 in CLs TTS but sometimes 36 is good with stretching... (like on my Luly 140 for example).
I really need to know if an alti 140 in 36 would fit me...
the seller says "around 24cm" which is good for me if it's really 24cm...

anyone ?

tia !


----------



## bettiney

Regular shoe size:  US6 (cole haan, ysl tribute sandals, ysl tribtoo but could have sized down by half a size due to some heel slippage)
My patent simples are 36.5 (with heel slippage but I fixed it with some heel grips/liners, could have sized down to 36)
I have quite narrow (to average) and feet.
What size should I get for the very prive style? Would a size 36 fit me?
Thanks!


----------



## Star86doll

I got the lady peeps on hold (only one pairs left), wil 39 be ok for me? as I am TTS 39, wear 38.5 in bibis/biancas mostly 39 in new CLS. Would leather be stretch out? thanks!


----------



## jenayb

Star86doll said:


> I got the lady peeps on hold (only one pairs left), wil 39 be ok for me? as I am TTS 39, wear 38.5 in bibis/biancas mostly 39 in new CLS. Would leather be stretch out? thanks!



I took my LPs tts babe. Those will be fine on you.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i love that smiley lol. i know a lot of people have it in the 140 and when i learned it came in the 120 i was like yes!!!



The Lucifer only comes in 100 and 120 babe. Oh. And in a flat hehe.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> The Lucifer only comes in 100 and 120 babe. Oh. And in a flat hehe.




my baaad 

gawd i sound so 90s lol


----------



## jeshika

bettiney said:


> Regular shoe size:  US6 (cole haan, ysl tribute sandals, ysl tribtoo but could have sized down by half a size due to some heel slippage)
> My patent simples are 36.5 (with heel slippage but I fixed it with some heel grips/liners, could have sized down to 36)
> I have quite narrow (to average) and feet.
> What size should I get for the very prive style? Would a size 36 fit me?
> Thanks!



I take my Simples and VPs in the same size. You should be fine with a 36.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> my baaad
> 
> gawd i sound so 90s lol


 
Lol!! 

Can you imagine a 140 with NO platform!?


----------



## imelda74

imelda74 said:


> Can anyone give me advice on how the Shelley fits?  TIA.  Im normally a 42 but looking at a 41.





jenaywins said:


> Lol!!
> 
> Can you imagine a 140 with NO platform!?



Um yikes?


----------



## jeshika

PetitColibri said:


> Hi !
> 
> I need help with the sizing of Alti 140, can someone has the lenght of the insole on a 36 ?
> I am usually a 36.5 in CLs TTS but sometimes 36 is good with stretching... (like on my Luly 140 for example).
> I really need to know if an alti 140 in 36 would fit me...
> the seller says "around 24cm" which is good for me if it's really 24cm...
> 
> anyone ?
> 
> tia !



I took my Altis TTS and it was just right. Going 1/2 size down might make them too small... Especially if it's patent.


----------



## Tsubasa

Hi everyone!

I'm trying to decide between Mago and Bianca....
I'm normally size 8 in non-CL brands and I have wider feet. 
I've been hearing from people that Bianca is made wider so now I'm confused! Help!


----------



## shontel

candyapples88 said:


> These will be too big for you. These should be taken in at least your US size. I find that although the CL site sizing recommendations aren't always correct, if they recommend to size down...it's because they for sure know the shoe runs big.


 

 Thanks, Candy. ...  :cry: I just wanna CRY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> I took my Altis TTS and it was just right. Going 1/2 size down might make them too small... Especially if it's patent.



thanks for your help ! they're not patent but I was afraid too they would be too small... I guess I will wait some more before owning any altis...


----------



## candyapples88

shontel said:


> Thanks, Candy. ...  :cry: I just wanna CRY!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's ok  you'll find another pair!


----------



## AEGIS

bianca slingbacks? if im a US 8.5 and I know bianca's run big....can I do a 37?

don't shoot me


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> bianca slingbacks? if im a US 8.5 and I know bianca's run big....can I do a 37?
> 
> don't shoot me


 


They will be way too small if you are a 39.5 in CLs hon!  

While I do a half size down in my Biancas, in Biancaslings I *always* take TTS. 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.... I know *exactly* which pair you are eying. Hehe.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> They will be way too small if you are a 39.5 in CLs hon!
> 
> While I do a half size down in my Biancas, in Biancaslings I *always* take TTS.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.... I know *exactly* which pair you are eying. Hehe.




i just want them so much and i hate being patient

i need to stop being out of control.

repeats *must only buy shoes that fit**must only buy shoes that fit*


----------



## Star86doll

jenaywins said:


> I took my LPs tts babe. Those will be fine on you.


 
Great thanks hun!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i just want them so much and i hate being patient
> 
> i need to stop being out of control.
> 
> repeats *must only buy shoes that fit**must only buy shoes that fit*


 
OMG I know _exactly_ how you feel. But trust me... Be patient. It does pay to wait for the right size. I used to have a closet full of ill fitting shoes. I've since sold most of them, some at a loss, and it feels so much better to wear shose that are my size, lol.


----------



## LeeLee26

I am on the hunt for a new pair of espadrilles or wedges. I can't decide between the Menorca and the Almeria. I am usually a 37.5-38 in CLs. I only own pump-style CLs so I need some advice on wedge fit. The Menorca's I found are a size 37- I'm thinking they may be too tight. I didn't see them on the master list. The Almeria's I found are a size 39.  I saw the list note they run true to size to a half size up. Do you think they'd be way too big in a 39? Any help would be really appreciated. Thankss!


----------



## CocoB

Can anyone comment on the sexy's fit?


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

Hello ladies I need you guys help!!!!

I am a size 38 in Pigalle Plato and a 38.5 in the Lady Clou. I have my eyes on about 3 or 4 pairs of Bianca and I wonder what size I should get in them. I have normal to wide feet and short toes.

Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## jeshika

CocoB said:


> Can anyone comment on the sexy's fit?



TTS to half size larger for me.


----------



## KarenBorter

SpoiledPrincess said:


> Hello ladies I need you guys help!!!!
> 
> I am a size 38 in Pigalle Plato and a 38.5 in the Lady Clou. I have my eyes on about 3 or 4 pairs of Bianca and I wonder what size I should get in them. I have normal to wide feet and short toes.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help.



TTS or half size down in Bianca ... most will say 1/2 size down


----------



## CocoB

jeshika said:


> TTS to half size larger for me.



So if I'm a 38.5 in most shoes, I should go up to a 39?


----------



## jeshika

CocoB said:


> So if I'm a 38.5 in most shoes, I should go up to a 39?



oh no.. I meant ran TTS or slightly large so you can take it in a 38.5 or go down to a 38.


----------



## jeshika

CocoB said:


> So if I'm a 38.5 in most shoes, I should go up to a 39?



Is this the Sexy or the Sexy sling? *Discodiva *sized UP for the Sexy Sling.



DiscoDiva said:


> *Update:*
> 
> I now have the Sexy Sling in glitter. My feet measure a bit over 9 1/4  (closer to 9.5) inches. I usually wear a size 7 in most shoes. Sometimes  a 7.5. I got an 8.5 and they fit nicely.
> 
> By "nicely" I mean: My toes do not hang over the front and my heels do not hang over the backs.
> 
> The insoles measure (using a tape measure lying flat) a bit over 9.5 inches and under 9 3/4 inches.


----------



## CocoB

jeshika said:


> Is this the Sexy or the Sexy sling? *Discodiva *sized UP for the Sexy Sling.



No - it's just the sexy, not the sling. So 39 would probably be too big then?


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

KarenBorter said:


> TTS or half size down in Bianca ... most will say 1/2 size down



Thank you sooooo much!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

CocoB said:


> No - it's just the sexy, not the sling. So 39 would probably be too big then?



I'm sure it's nothing a ball of the foot pad couldn't solve if you really wanted it.


----------



## nguyent104

I just purchased my very first CL's from the online boutique.  I need some advice on what to do with the sizing.  I got the very prive patent leather in 35.5 but although the length fits fine...the toe box is very tight on my right foot only.  Should I go up to 36?  Would this make a huge difference in the toe area or stay with 35.5 and hope they stretch.  I would probably get heel slippage if I went up a size especially on the left foot. I don't want to exchange these a dozen times so any advice would be great. Also, how do you guys feels about the very prive vs altadama.  I feel that I could go for more height, but don't wanna topple over.  Do they fit similarly if I decided to go with the altadama instead? Sorry for the rant! Thanks in advance ladies...it is greatly appreciated for this CL newbie!


----------



## araisin

nguyent104 said:


> I just purchased my very first CL's from the online boutique. I need some advice on what to do with the sizing. I got the very prive patent leather in 35.5 but although the length fits fine...the toe box is very tight on my right foot only. Should I go up to 36? Would this make a huge difference in the toe area or stay with 35.5 and hope they stretch. I would probably get heel slippage if I went up a size especially on the left foot. I don't want to exchange these a dozen times so any advice would be great. Also, how do you guys feels about the very prive vs altadama. I feel that I could go for more height, but don't wanna topple over. Do they fit similarly if I decided to go with the altadama instead? Sorry for the rant! Thanks in advance ladies...it is greatly appreciated for this CL newbie!


 
My first pair are patent VPs. I wear a size 8 in regular shoes like Nine West. I bought 38.5 in my VPs and they are indeed the right size, but I noticed that in cold weather I would get slippage. I went to the cobbler and had the no-slip heel things put on. It made the shoes a bit tighter, but not painfully so. So, if you decide to go up a half size, perhaps the heel grips would help keep the shoes from slipping. Hope that helps you a bit. And congrats on your first pair!


----------



## PetitColibri

nguyent104 said:


> I just purchased my very first CL's from the online boutique.  I need some advice on what to do with the sizing.  I got the very prive patent leather in 35.5 but although the length fits fine...the toe box is very tight on my right foot only.  Should I go up to 36?  Would this make a huge difference in the toe area or stay with 35.5 and hope they stretch.  I would probably get heel slippage if I went up a size especially on the left foot. I don't want to exchange these a dozen times so any advice would be great. Also, how do you guys feels about the very prive vs altadama.  I feel that I could go for more height, but don't wanna topple over.  Do they fit similarly if I decided to go with the altadama instead? Sorry for the rant! Thanks in advance ladies...it is greatly appreciated for this CL newbie!



patent will stretch so I woudn't advise going half size up if the lenght is fine !
you should just try to strech the right shoe with the sock trick and it should be good


----------



## erinmiyu

jeshika said:


> TTS to half size larger for me.





jeshika said:


> oh no.. I meant ran TTS or slightly large so you can take it in a 38.5 or go down to a 38.





CocoB said:


> No - it's just the sexy, not the sling. So 39 would probably be too big then?



i tried on the sexy and needed a half up from my usual open-toe size.


----------



## iloveguard04

Hello ladies,

I'm new to this whole CL thing and want to buy a pair of CL's for my wedding.  I am a size 9 in all of my heels.  I have never tried on (or even see in person) a pair of CLs and there are no stores in the Pittsburgh area that sell them.

Anyway here is my question.  I am a size 9 US, I want to buy a pair of satin Greissimo's.  What size should I get?  My feet are average to a little on the wide side.

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## CocoB

erinmiyu said:


> i tried on the sexy and needed a half up from my usual open-toe size.




Thanks! The whole thing is so confusing - sometimes I think I'm just better off paying retail!


----------



## anniethecat

Is the sizing for the New Decoltissmo the same as Decoltissmo?  The Net-A-Porter site says half size up for New Decoltissmo...here the Decoltissmo says half size down.


----------



## lonestar69

Doeas anyone know if Tahiti run TTS?TIA )


----------



## nguyent104

PetitColibri said:


> patent will stretch so I woudn't advise going half size up if the lenght is fine !
> you should just try to strech the right shoe with the sock trick and it should be good



Thanks "araisin" and "petitcolibri" for the advice!  It is really appreciated.  I will parade around in those very prives again and see how I feel.


----------



## r6girl2005

&#8226; I wear a 6 in non CLs
&#8226; Very narrow heels and short little toes
&#8226; Simple 36, Mago 140 RB is 35.5, black is 36 (35.5 is super tight but I was determined to make it work), Bianca 35
&#8226; MBB in nappa black

Curious if it would be a 35.5 or a 36 in the MBB

Thanks!


----------



## lonestar69

r6girl2005 said:


>  I wear a 6 in non CLs
>  Very narrow heels and short little toes
>  Simple 36, Mago 140 RB is 35.5, black is 36 (35.5 is super tight but I was determined to make it work), Bianca 35
>  MBB in nappa black
> 
> Curious if it would be a 35.5 or a 36 in the MBB
> 
> Thanks!



I am you size and took 35.5 in MBB . With 36 I had a loose bow on the top, but my feet are narrow.


----------



## r6girl2005

Thats what I was thinking, thanks!!



lonestar69 said:


> I am you size and took 35.5 in MBB . With 36 I had a loose bow on the top, but my feet are narrow.


----------



## LadyCajun

Hi! I just received my leopard daffodiles in a 38.5 and they are a tad tight in the toebox. Will ponyhair stretch at all? I wear a 38.5 in all of my biancas so I thought for sure these would fit. Also, if I wanted to get the lady peeps, what size should I go for? Is the toe box as tight as the daffodile and bianca? Or is there more give because of the peep toe? Thanks so much for all advice!!!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Hi experts... Can you help- I was thinking these might work for me? Actually my left foot is a tad bigger than my right. TIA!!!!!   
Regular shoe size: 8 1/2
shoes I have: Orlan 140 mm size 40 fit good: espadrilles size 40, fit a little big and floppy on my foot but still wearable. 
shoe: no prive slingbacks 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...258825&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5694wt_766


----------



## mona92

You're totally right. I always got shoes in size 36 for any brand, but CL always make buy one size up. Last month I bought a cleavage style, it even make me use 1 1/2 size up.


----------



## vhdos

I'm having trouble finding a definitive answer on the sizing of the Sexy Sling Glitter 100.  Some say that it runs very small.  
I am a TTS 35.  Most of my CLs are 35s, but I can wear 35.5 in some styles.
Sizing advice on Sexy Sling?


----------



## shontel

candyapples88 said:


> It's ok  you'll find another pair!



You ladies were SO RIGHT!  I got lucky and just purchased the LAST pair of Balota 150s from the Miami Louboutin Boutique. Sz 37.5.  ONE FULL SIZE DOWN from TTS, and they fit PERFECTLY!


----------



## candyapples88

shontel said:


> You ladies were SO RIGHT!  I got lucky and just purchased the LAST pair of Balota 150s from the Miami Louboutin Boutique. Sz 37.5.  ONE FULL SIZE DOWN from TTS, and they fit PERFECTLY!



Good for you!!


----------



## Koca

does anyone know if the Miss Clich runs the same as the Miss Clichy??? and if they're 140 or 160


----------



## happymeal

Hi everyone
I'm wanting to get a pair of the patent Decocolico.  I generally wear a size 36 in everything.
I have purchased a recent pair the Beauty Bow pumps in 36 and they fit me fine.  Even though the sizing guide advises to go up, if I did that they'd be slipping off my feet.
I have a 36.5 in a patent Yoyo Prive and with wear and stretching they're actually loose now so I think a 36 would have sufficed had I known it would stretch so much.  All my other designer shoes are 36 as well, both closed in shoes and open sandals.

The pair of Decocolico I would like to buy are available only in 36.5 or 35.  I think 35 would be too small, but do you think 36.5 would be okay for me?  Even if they are a little big I think with the Mary Jane strap it should not be a problem?


----------



## dkli14

I need help on a patent triclo sizing.  I see my hth pair on Bonanza right now that's in my TTS 36.5 but after looking through the reference libraries I noticed that some been going up half a size.  The size guide on page one says it runs TTS so I'm a little confused since I never tried on this style before.  I wear a 37 in patent decolette, patent ron ron and in simple.  For shoes like nine west, coach, cole haan, etc I'm a 6.5.   Will I be able to fit into a 36.5 patent triclo comfortably without a nasty break-in period?  TIA.


----------



## Koca

okay so I'm dying for a silver very prive and i can't find them in a 37 which is my TTS
would a 36.5 work would they be too tight they're silver nappa leather????


----------



## djmm

Hello guys, quick question, if you fit a simple pump 36.5, do you need to have the same size for Pro rata as well? Pro rata here only comes in even size, so we can't tell... 
But my partner tried a 36 and according to her it's a bit tight around the front area... thanks!


----------



## Avril

US size: 10.5
Width of feet: average
CLs I want: VP patent

I should be fine with a 42 right since a 10 is a 42?


----------



## Avril

edit: forgot to add I tried on a 42 in Simples 70 a while back but they were a bit too small.


----------



## Avril

Sorry about this - my width is actually narrow, I'm hopeless at this shoe sizing thing!


----------



## Koca

would a .5 down nappa very prive be too tight ??? 

thanks


----------



## Nolia

Can anyone help with Lola sizing?  I posted a few times already.  No one has experience with these?  TTS? 1/2 size up or down?


----------



## skislope15

Not sure if someone answered this for you already but a 9= 39 although greissimos run big, i have a pair in 39 and probably could have gone for the 38.5 because there a bit big. Congrats on wedding!



UOTE=iloveguard04;18933810]Hello ladies,

I'm new to this whole CL thing and want to buy a pair of CL's for my wedding.  I am a size 9 in all of my heels.  I have never tried on (or even see in person) a pair of CLs and there are no stores in the Pittsburgh area that sell them.

Anyway here is my question.  I am a size 9 US, I want to buy a pair of satin Greissimo's.  What size should I get?  My feet are average to a little on the wide side.

Thank you for your help!![/QUOTE]


----------



## candyapples88

Nolia said:


> Can anyone help with Lola sizing?  I posted a few times already.  No one has experience with these?  TTS? 1/2 size up or down?



I think these are suppose to be taken a half size up from your US size. Why don't you ask for insole measurements?


----------



## Nolia

candyapples88 said:


> I think these are suppose to be taken a half size up from your US size. Why don't you ask for insole measurements?



I have the insole measurements and it seems like it's exactly my foot size measured... so I'm guessing it will be tight...


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> I have the insole measurements and it seems like it's exactly my foot size measured... so I'm guessing it will be tight...



I haven't honestly seen a ton of Lola owners on that forum - that would explain the lack of response.

If the insole measurements are exactly your foot measurements, they will be too small.


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


> I haven't honestly seen a ton of Lola owners on that forum - that would explain the lack of response.
> 
> If the insole measurements are exactly your foot measurements, they will be too small.



Thanks for confirming.  I found Lolas in a good size but WAYYY overpriced. =( These ones were $300 and still no bids, but they're too small. Frustrating!!!


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> Thanks for confirming.  I found Lolas in a good size but WAYYY overpriced. =( These ones were $300 and still no bids, but they're too small. Frustrating!!!



Your perfect pair will come along hon... They always do.


----------



## Koca

Koca said:


> would a .5 down nappa very prive be too tight ???
> 
> thanks



guys please answer me :cry:
could i make them work or not????


----------



## candyapples88

Koca said:


> guys please answer me :cry:
> could i make them work or not????



What season are they from? The current ones are taken in your US size. Personally, I wouldn't risk buying them too small.


----------



## poppyseed

Hi, does anybody know how Let's Go run please?


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi !

I desperately need help with sizing on the *studded VP*.
I'm looking after a pre-loved pair and I think it's the old sizing...

the thing is, I asked the seller for measurement of the insole and she said  *22.9cm* (for a size *36*) but she also said she _have measured it following the contours of the insole_ and I don't know what she means...

I already own VP in the old sizing I think (bought at the end of 2009) and I measured them to compare :
- my VPs (black patent) in *36.5 are 23.4cm*
- my VPs (laminato) in *37 are 23.7cm*
I also measured my Luly in *36 and got 23.1cm*...

they all fit fine so I guess my question is do you know if these *studded VPs in 36* would fit me (I read they stretch a lot) ?

do you think the seller could be wrong when she said *22.9cm* instead of *23.1cm* I guess ?

any help appreciated Ladies ! TIA !


----------



## happymeal

Hi, hoping someone can provide some advice on the fit of Lady Slings.  I bought them today on sale, so I'm deliberating whether to keep them due to the sizing.

I am a size 36 and pretty much always wear 36, except in ballet flats I usually need to go smaller.

Anyway, they did not have them available in 36 (being that they were on sale) and had 35.5 or much larger sizes available.

Do you think these are too small?  I have a feeling that they are, they didn't look to be small when I looked side on in the mirror but I don't think these will work.


----------



## PetitColibri

happymeal said:


> Hi, hoping someone can provide some advice on the fit of Lady Slings.  I bought them today on sale, so I'm deliberating whether to keep them due to the sizing.
> 
> I am a size 36 and pretty much always wear 36, except in ballet flats I usually need to go smaller.
> 
> Anyway, they did not have them available in 36 (being that they were on sale) and had 35.5 or much larger sizes available.
> 
> Do you think these are too small?  I have a feeling that they are, they didn't look to be small when I looked side on in the mirror but I don't think these will work.



well they look like a perfect fit to me ! I'd keep them if you like them


----------



## happymeal

I'm a bit unsure about it all.  They don't feel small but I don't want them to look like I'm wearing shoes that are too small for me.

I tried on another pair of slingbacks which weren't patent, in a 36 to compare and they were actually too big but then again it could just be a size differential between styles.


----------



## Koca

candyapples88 said:


> What season are they from? The current ones are taken in your US size. Personally, I wouldn't risk buying them too small.



they are nappa laminato silver i think they're 2009 season


----------



## GaGirl31

Clooky001 said:


> Hi Chanel, I purchased them tts, I found the half size down a little tight.


Hi! (Totally new to this forum so please forgive if I am not doing this properly!) I see quite a few girls take their pony hair Daf TTS - do they stretch at all? I am trying to figure out if  a 38 will be too big. My TTS is 37 1/2 and all of my Loubis are either 38 or 38 1/2. A few for reference:
Nude Lady Peep 150 - 38
Black patent Pigalle 120 - 38 (little big - have inserts but was too cheap to pass)
Maggie chain toe black - 38
Scarpe - 38 1/2 
Luxura - 38 (37 1/2 might have worked but 38 not a problem)
Balota 150 mini glitter - 38 (*38 fit but was loose at ankle so TTS probably would have been better but Vegas sent me wrong color and then sold the one I asked for so I don't have this pair)
Hope this helps?!? Hope this is going in right location?!?
Thanks so much!


----------



## SassySarah

The black studded VP runs unusually large and unlike other VP sizing new or old. My TTS CL is 39 and I have them in 38.5. After a few wears they are now padded and could have done a 38. The beige studded however runs closer to TTS. 



PetitColibri said:


> Hi !
> 
> I desperately need help with sizing on the *studded VP*.
> I'm looking after a pre-loved pair and I think it's the old sizing...
> 
> the thing is, I asked the seller for measurement of the insole and she said  *22.9cm* (for a size *36*) but she also said she _have measured it following the contours of the insole_ and I don't know what she means...
> 
> I already own VP in the old sizing I think (bought at the end of 2009) and I measured them to compare :
> - my VPs (black patent) in *36.5 are 23.4cm*
> - my VPs (laminato) in *37 are 23.7cm*
> I also measured my Luly in *36 and got 23.1cm*...
> 
> they all fit fine so I guess my question is do you know if these *studded VPs in 36* would fit me (I read they stretch a lot) ?
> 
> do you think the seller could be wrong when she said *22.9cm* instead of *23.1cm* I guess ?
> 
> any help appreciated Ladies ! TIA !


----------



## PetitColibri

SassySarah said:


> The black studded VP runs unusually large and unlike other VP sizing new or old. My TTS CL is 39 and I have them in 38.5. After a few wears they are now padded and could have done a 38. The beige studded however runs closer to TTS.



thanks for your help !
so do you think  the lenght of the insole won't be a problem even if it is 22,9cm ?


----------



## candyapples88

Koca said:


> they are nappa laminato silver i think they're 2009 season



I guess it's your call. I personally don't own any VPs so I couldn't be sure on sizing. Since no one is responding, your best bet would to go thru the resource library and find someone who owns VPs and send them a PM.


----------



## shopgirl810

Hi All-
I am interested in getting the Décolleté 100 pumps but unsure of the color.

Any advice on whether to get the caramel jazz leather or the black jazz leather? Also, why is the called jazz leather?

I already have a simple 100 nude pump. 

Thanks!


----------



## anniethecat

If I am a solid 10 in Nine West and Cole Haan and 40 or 41 in most Louis Vuitton.  I have Diskotecha in a 41that fit great, could I do YoYo's in a 41, or would they be too big?

Here is a link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290564914469&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi,

Can you please tell me the MBB's run? I wear 35 in almost all CL's except the Decollete (35.5).  Would 35.5 be too big for me?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Koca

does anyone know how the very prive oxblood glitter run????


----------



## CelticLuv

cathay 100 slingbacks, are they TTS? thanks!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Hey ladies, I'm trying to see if I can fit a Black Suede VP in a 42. I'm not sure what season they're from.

I have a pair of Black Patent Ron Rons purchases in June of 2010 in a size 42 that are super tight but wearable. I cannot fit Decolettes at all (I've tried). In every other pump, I'm a solid 11 (Calvin Klein, Coach, BCBG, Tory Burch). My feet are average to wide, 10.75in from toe to heel.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PetitColibri

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey ladies, I'm trying to see if I can fit a Black Suede VP in a 42. I'm not sure what season they're from.
> 
> I have a pair of Black Patent Ron Rons purchases in June of 2010 in a size 42 that are super tight but wearable. I cannot fit Decolettes at all (I've tried). In every other pump, I'm a solid 11 (Calvin Klein, Coach, BCBG, Tory Burch). My feet are average to wide, 10.75in from toe to heel.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



maybe you could ask for lenght of the insole, it usually helps


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

PetitColibri said:


> maybe you could ask for lenght of the insole, it usually helps


 

she says the insole is 10.75in...am I dreaming to think my foot would align perfectly? or will my toes be smushed to oblivion? Oh what a quandary...no returns! and of course there's no suede VPs anywhere for me to try on...and even if there were they never ever stock 42s!


----------



## gymangel812

what size for maggie 140? i am:
36 volano fifi 
36.5 canon bootie
 36.5 lady peep
 35 pigalle plato
 36.5 mago 140 mm *possibly too big*
 36 mago 160mm
 36.5 ostrich VP
 36 ostrich bibi  
 36 bianca
36.5 mbp 120mm


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> what size for maggie 140? i am:
> 36 volano fifi
> 36.5 canon bootie
> 36.5 lady peep
> 35 pigalle plato
> 36.5 mago 140 mm *possibly too big*
> 36 mago 160mm
> 36.5 ostrich VP
> 36 ostrich bibi
> 36 bianca
> 36.5 mbp 120mm


 
This style should typically be taken TTS; however, myself and a few others went a half size down for that snug fit.


----------



## MikaelaN

shopgirl810 said:


> Hi All-
> I am interested in getting the Décolleté 100 pumps but unsure of the color.
> 
> Any advice on whether to get the caramel jazz leather or the black jazz leather? Also, why is the called jazz leather?
> 
> I already have a simple 100 nude pump.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Since you already own the nude simples, I think you should get the black decolletes.  Although, I am partial to the black jazz decollete 100 since I own them and love them.  

Jazz leather is sort of a mix between nappa leather and patent leather.  It's smooth and has a matte-like shine to it, but it's much sturdier than nappa leather and doesn't scuff as easily.


----------



## jeshika

gymangel812 said:


> what size for maggie 140? i am:
> 36 volano fifi
> 36.5 canon bootie
> 36.5 lady peep
> 35 pigalle plato
> 36.5 mago 140 mm *possibly too big*
> 36 mago 160mm
> 36.5 ostrich VP
> 36 ostrich bibi
> 36 bianca
> 36.5 mbp 120mm



the fit for the Mago and the Maggie are pretty similar. I feel the Mago toebox is slightly shorter than the Maggies. Why are your mago 104s "possibly too big"?


----------



## gymangel812

jeshika said:


> the fit for the Mago and the Maggie are pretty similar. I feel the Mago toebox is slightly shorter than the Maggies. Why are your mago 104s "possibly too big"?


because i don't own the mago, i only tried them on briefly. i didn't try on the next size down, i was just trying on pairs to see what size i was (since i don't live near a place with lots of CL styles).


----------



## jamidee

Lady Peep Glitter Sling... do they run TTS? I wear a 9US but tend to wear 40 in CL ... think I could pull off a 39?


----------



## jeshika

gymangel812 said:


> because i don't own the mago, i only tried them on briefly. i didn't try on the next size down, i was just trying on pairs to see what size i was (since i don't live near a place with lots of CL styles).



oh ok that makes sense! My recommendation for the maggie is usually TTS unless you have long toes, then I recommend the next half size up.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Christian Louboutin Rolando Pumps
Item number:260782535510
Seller: gwenbill
Link: http:Christian Louboutin Rolando Pumps
Item number:260782535510
Seller: gwenbill
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...35510?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb7d9b356



I really need help... Could these possibly fit a size 9? Seller says they will but I'm concerned as they are 41 1/2 Rolando's and they are suede. I am an 8 1/2-9 wide in US sizing. Currently own Orlan 140mm size 40. Thanks so very much!!!!!


----------



## candyapples88

Imabeachgirl said:


> Christian Louboutin Rolando Pumps
> Item number:260782535510
> Seller: gwenbill
> Link: http:Christian Louboutin Rolando Pumps
> Item number:260782535510
> Seller: gwenbill
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...35510?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb7d9b356
> 
> 
> 
> I really need help... Could these possibly fit a size 9? Seller says they will but I'm concerned as they are 41 1/2 Rolando's and they are suede. I am an 8 1/2-9 wide in US sizing. Currently own Orlan 140mm size 40. Thanks so very much!!!!!



I think these will be too big. You'll probably need a 39.5 or 40 in the Rolando.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

candyapples88 said:


> I think these will be too big. You'll probably need a 39.5 or 40 in the Rolando.


 
Thanks so much!!! I need that color bad and they are such a great price... but... oh well. My credit card is getting tired after an LV and Loubie spree.


----------



## Chris_Jessica_1

Hello Purse forum Christian Louboutin members.

i require some help on sizing.

My girlfirend is a size (uk5)

i would like to get her the Declic 120 / or declic 140 ... in either black swade or black leather.

what size would i need for both of these? 

I have brought her pillage's before and she says that they have been to tight, and she never wears them.. what to get these one right lol.

Christian Louboutin Black Suede Declic 140
Christian Louboutin Black Suede Declic 120


video link - these are the right ones correct?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYxJwabZD-E


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Lady Peep Glitter Sling... do they run TTS? I wear a 9US but tend to wear 40 in CL ... think I could pull off a 39?


 
I find this style to run TTS.


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

I am a 38 in Bianca and 38.5 in Lady Clou with normal to wide feet. I want to get the Hola Chica flats. Should I get them in a 38 or a 39?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jenayb

SpoiledPrincess said:


> I am a 38 in Bianca and 38.5 in Lady Clou with normal to wide feet. I want to get the Hola Chica flats. Should I get them in a 38 or a 39?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I'm also a 38 in Bianca and purchased both of my Hola Chicas in a 38.


----------



## candyapples88

Chris_Jessica_1 said:


> Hello Purse forum Christian Louboutin members.
> 
> i require some help on sizing.
> 
> My girlfirend is a size (uk5)
> 
> i would like to get her the Declic 120 / or declic 140 ... in either black swade or black leather.
> 
> what size would i need for both of these?
> 
> I have brought her pillage's before and she says that they have been to tight, and she never wears them.. what to get these one right lol.
> 
> Christian Louboutin Black Suede Declic 140
> Christian Louboutin Black Suede Declic 120
> 
> 
> video link - these are the right ones correct?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYxJwabZD-E



UK 5 is a IT 38 so I think she should take these in a 38.5 for the 120 and possibly 38 for the 140. Heel height makes a difference in terms of sizing _sometimes_. The higher the heel, the lower the sizing typically goes, but that's not always the case. HTH!


----------



## angelcove

I have a size 7 patent pr of lady peep sling on hold. I have average width ft. Will they fit?
I'm a US 6.5; CL 6.5 & 7

VP patent/nappa/lizard 6.5
Clichy 100 7
Miss Clichy 140 7
Bianca 6 (snug)
MBB 6.5

Thanks LADIES!!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

I'm size 3 in the US.

I'm size 35.5 in Biancas, Lady Claude, Ron Ron, MBB, Yolandas, VP's HP's 
I'm size 36 in MBP, Calypsos, Lady Clou.

I'm just wondering what size I would be in the Cate Trash. Does anyone know how they run? I'm just doing some research before placing my preorder. 

Thanks in advance, Ladies.


----------



## Luv n bags

I am a true 35 in Simples, VPs, and 35.5 in Decolletes.  Do you think these will fit me?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270750013947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bettiney

Would these fit me?

Name: Christian Louboutin very prive black patent peep-toe
Seller: rodeodrivefashionista
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/rodeod...NT_PEEP_TOE_36

I'm a US6 in nine west, etch.  36 in ysl tribute sandals and tribtoo pumps but i could have sized down because of heel slippage. I'm a 36 in simple pumps new season.  Would these fit me?  Would you know if these are new or old season and if these would fit me?

TIA!


----------



## NANI1972

Quick sizing help needed asap!

If I fit a 36.5 in a Lucifer 100, what size should I get in the Black/Black Pigalle 100? The same size? I am a 6.5/7 U.S., thanks!


----------



## PetitColibri

bettiney said:


> Would these fit me?
> 
> Name: Christian Louboutin very prive black patent peep-toe
> Seller: rodeodrivefashionista
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/rodeod...NT_PEEP_TOE_36
> 
> I'm a US6 in nine west, etch.  36 in ysl tribute sandals and tribtoo pumps but i could have sized down because of heel slippage. I'm a 36 in simple pumps new season.  Would these fit me?  Would you know if these are new or old season and if these would fit me?
> 
> TIA!



the link is not working


----------



## PetitColibri

NANI1972 said:


> Quick sizing help needed asap!
> 
> If I fit a 36.5 in a Lucifer 100, what size should I get in the Black/Black Pigalle 100? The same size? I am a 6.5/7 U.S., thanks!



I would say the same size yes as long as you stay in the same heel height but you can wait for a second opinion


----------



## jeshika

bettiney said:


> Would these fit me?
> 
> Name: Christian Louboutin very prive black patent peep-toe
> Seller: rodeodrivefashionista
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/rodeod...NT_PEEP_TOE_36
> 
> I'm a US6 in nine west, etch.  36 in ysl tribute sandals and tribtoo pumps but i could have sized down because of heel slippage. I'm a 36 in simple pumps new season.  Would these fit me?  Would you know if these are new or old season and if these would fit me?
> 
> TIA!



Ask the seller. She is a very lovely tPFer who will be more than happy to let you know if this was old or new sizing. I think if you wear a 36 in YSL, these should work.


----------



## jeshika

Hey ladies, do the bananas fit and feel like the Biancas?


----------



## candyapples88

Does anyone know how the Bridget bootie fits??


----------



## poppyseed

Could I please have some advise on Decollete sizing:

All I have tried / worn is patent and I best fit 38 1/2, 38 is way too tight and 39 is slightly loose.

Would I be same Decollete size in other materials like eel, kid, suede...or are these more generous fit being softer materials?

Thank you!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hi ladies! I really need some advice on the sizing of *Watersnake Bianca*..Do they run 1/2 size large like normal suede/patent Bianca? my CL TTS is 37.5..I ordered a pair of suede Bibi last year in size 37 but the SA accidentally sent a pair of 37.5 instead, they're a little loose but with heel grip they fit just fine..since Bibi and Bianca are pretty much the same style I suppose the same goes for Bianca. 

I'm hoping to get a pair of watersnake Bianca from Fall collection when they come out but I'm not sure if I should go for the 37.5 or go 1/2 size down to 37 to accomodate for possible stretching. Please help!! TIA!


----------



## candyapples88

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi ladies! I really need some advice on the sizing of *Watersnake Bianca*..Do they run 1/2 size large like normal suede/patent Bianca? my CL TTS is 37.5..I ordered a pair of suede Bibi last year in size 37 but the SA accidentally sent a pair of 37.5 instead, they're a little loose but with heel grip they fit just fine..since Bibi and Bianca are pretty much the same style I suppose the same goes for Bianca.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a pair of watersnake Bianca from Fall collection when they come out but I'm not sure if I should go for the 37.5 or go 1/2 size down to 37 to accomodate for possible stretching. Please help!! TIA!



You need a 37.


----------



## poppyseed

anyone know how Fifre booties run...?


----------



## KarenBorter

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi ladies! I really need some advice on the sizing of *Watersnake Bianca*..Do they run 1/2 size large like normal suede/patent Bianca? my CL TTS is 37.5..I ordered a pair of suede Bibi last year in size 37 but the SA accidentally sent a pair of 37.5 instead, they're a little loose but with heel grip they fit just fine..since Bibi and Bianca are pretty much the same style I suppose the same goes for Bianca.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a pair of watersnake Bianca from Fall collection when they come out but I'm not sure if I should go for the 37.5 or go 1/2 size down to 37 to accomodate for possible stretching. Please help!! TIA!



Yeah I agree with *candyapples *get the 37. I did these in a 37.5 and am kicking myself. I have pads and double heel pads in my right shoe. I will eventually have to pay to get the insole padded and the heel built up by my cobbler. When I do that though I am going to have the entire shoe re-colored and re-soled so it's gonna be a while. Go with the 37 you'll be happy these stretch.


----------



## dc419

Do all patent CL stretch? 
I have read in other threads that patent stretches.
I am considering getting patent new simple 120 or patent pigalle 120. This will be my first patent purchase for heels.
I wear 38.5 in very prive platform pump and declic.
Should I buy 38 or 38.5?
My feet are medium width.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## notenough

Hello all?
What about the Whipsnake VP that was posted in D&S?  New or Old VP's sizing?  Thank you for your help.


----------



## mrslykins

Hi, ladies!! I just got the  Lady Peeps in kid leather. They're a size 37, and they fit great, except the toebox is really tight. Thinking about returning, but I LOVE them!! Will they stretch at all being kid leather? TIA!


----------



## whiskers

mrslykins said:


> Hi, ladies!! I just got the  Lady Peeps in kid leather. They're a size 37, and they fit great, except the toebox is really tight. Thinking about returning, but I LOVE them!! Will they stretch at all being kid leather? TIA!



Does the length of the shoe fit well at least? The shoe is really high, so if you take a few steps and your heel is not slipping out, I probably wouldn't go bigger. Just stuff the toe box to let it stretch. My uncle is a shoe designer and he says kid leather stretches easily.



As a side note, do the magos run small? I'm a 37 or 37.5 depending, but people are saying the toebox is short. I have longer toes, so should I go up?


----------



## mrslykins

whiskers said:


> Does the length of the shoe fit well at least? The shoe is really high, so if you take a few steps and your heel is not slipping out, I probably wouldn't go bigger. Just stuff the toe box to let it stretch. My uncle is a shoe designer and he says kid leather stretches easily.
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, do the magos run small? I'm a 37 or 37.5 depending, but people are saying the toebox is short. I have longer toes, so should I go up?


 
Yes, they fit well otherwise. I was falling out of the 37.5. Thanks for your help!!  I'm hopeful now!


----------



## poppyseed

poppyseed said:


> Could I please have some advise on Decollete sizing:
> 
> All I have tried / worn is patent and I best fit 38 1/2, 38 is way too tight and 39 is slightly loose.
> 
> Would I be same Decollete size in other materials like eel, kid, suede...or are these more generous fit being softer materials?
> 
> Thank you!


 

Can anyone help please...?


----------



## SassySarah

^^ Decollete runs a half size small from your CL TTS.  So it sounds like 38.5 is possibly the way to go for you.  It has a narrow and tight toe box so most do have to size up.


----------



## Butterflyluv30

Good Day Ladies.. Could anyone give me any advice on how the Madame Butterfly run? I am a tts 7.5.  Please Please Please Help...


----------



## razorkiss58

I just go a pair of mad marys but my heel keeps slipping out, help!


----------



## SassySarah

Butterflyluv30 said:


> Good Day Ladies.. Could anyone give me any advice on how the Madame Butterfly run? I am a tts 7.5.  Please Please Please Help...



TTS your CL size.  I am an 8.5 US and 39 is my TTS CL.


----------



## SassySarah

razorkiss58 said:


> I just go a pair of mad marys but my heel keeps slipping out, help!



Check here for your answer or ask.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html


----------



## Butterflyluv30

sassysarah said:


> check here for your answer or ask.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html


 
thanks sassysarah..:d


----------



## Avril

Hi girls

I need some help please!  My patent VPs arrived today (I ordered them via mail order from a CL boutique last week) in a size 42.  I never thought I'd be able to get a 42, but with luck they had just got in a 42 that day.

I had tried a 41 on before but it was too tight and too short, and the toebox was way too small (very painful).  So I ordered the 42.  I think they might be a teeeeeeeny bit big for me?  I took some pics but it's zoomed in so they don't look like they have that much of a gap IRL.  I think the length is ok, it's just the height is throwing my foot forward.  My left foot is a little smaller than the right as well.  There doesn't seem to be heel slippage but kinda slightly on the left foot since it is smaller than the right.

I'm not sure now what to do!!  I would rather not send them back, as I'd have to post them back to the boutique.  Plus I LOVE THEM!!!  I want them to stay with me!!  What do you think?  Or should I get heel grips or foot petals or something?  This is my first pair of CLs so I'm totally clueless!  They don't have a 41.5, just a 41, and the 41 is way too small.  I think maybe somewhere between a 41.5 and a 42 would be perfect, but that's in a perfect world!

Oh and please ignore my totally non-pedicured feet! lol

Thanks girls, I really appreciate this 

PS
On the plus side, maybe this means that I would be actually able to get a pair of closed-toe CLs as the 42 may fit (I never thought I'd be able to get a closed-toe one to fit!)


----------



## silkstarh

Avril said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I need some help please!  My patent VPs arrived today (I ordered them via mail order from a CL boutique last week) in a size 42.  I never thought I'd be able to get a 42, but with luck they had just got in a 42 that day.
> 
> I had tried a 41 on before but it was too tight and too short, and the toebox was way too small (very painful).  So I ordered the 42.  I think they might be a teeeeeeeny bit big for me?  I took some pics but it's zoomed in so they don't look like they have that much of a gap IRL.  I think the length is ok, it's just the height is throwing my foot forward.  My left foot is a little smaller than the right as well.  There doesn't seem to be heel slippage but kinda slightly on the left foot since it is smaller than the right.
> 
> I'm not sure now what to do!!  I would rather not send them back, as I'd have to post them back to the boutique.  Plus I LOVE THEM!!!  I want them to stay with me!!  What do you think?  Or should I get heel grips or foot petals or something?  This is my first pair of CLs so I'm totally clueless!  They don't have a 41.5, just a 41, and the 41 is way too small.  I think maybe somewhere between a 41.5 and a 42 would be perfect, but that's in a perfect world!
> 
> Oh and please ignore my totally non-pedicured feet! lol
> 
> Thanks girls, I really appreciate this
> 
> PS
> On the plus side, maybe this means that I would be actually able to get a pair of closed-toe CLs as the 42 may fit (I never thought I'd be able to get a closed-toe one to fit!)



Sorry, I know how disappointing this must be for you, *Avril*, but these are way too big for you.  Both too long and too wide.  You'll never be able to add enough padding to get these to fit properly.  Maybe you can find a 41.5 somewhere else.  It does look as though a 42 may fit in a closed toe style, though.


----------



## Avril

silkstarh said:


> Sorry, I know how disappointing this must be for you, *Avril*, but these are way too big for you.  Both too long and too wide.  You'll never be able to add enough padding to get these to fit properly.  Maybe you can find a 41.5 somewhere else.  It does look as though a 42 may fit in a closed toe style, though.


 
:cry: 

Thank you for the help, *silkstarh*, I really appreciate it.  Are they too wide because of the bit near the back of my toes has a massive gap?  Does that mean a 41.5 would even be way too big then as well?


----------



## silkstarh

Avril said:


> :cry:
> 
> Thank you for the help, *silkstarh*, I really appreciate it.  *Are they too wide because of the bit near the back of my toes has a massive gap?*  Does that mean a 41.5 would even be way too big then as well?



That was my reasoning, based on my own experience.  I think you could wear the 41.5, but if there is still a small gap, then a gel insert should be enough to get them to properly fit and make them more comfortable as well.  I believe a 41 would be too short for you.  They are lovely, so I do hope you can find a pair to fit.


----------



## Avril

silkstarh said:


> That was my reasoning, based on my own experience.  I think you could wear the 41.5, but if there is still a small gap, then a gel insert should be enough to get them to properly fit and make them more comfortable as well.  I believe a 41 would be too short for you.  They are lovely, so I do hope you can find a pair to fit.


 
  To say I'm gutted is an understatement!   I can't believe they are too big, it's the last thing I expected.  Usually shoes are way too small for me and I have to get a bigger size.  My foot length is actually 10.5", I think the insole measurement of these is 10.75".

Should the bit where the gap was (at the front part of the shoe which covers the back of the toes) be non-existent if it fitted me properly?

And thank you so much for replying to me, I really needed the advice!



Could anyone else offer their opinion on this and if the 41.5 may fit me?  Or could that be too wide too?

Oh I'm devastated!  I thought I'd hit the jackpot with being able to get these, how disappointing


----------



## Dessye

Avril said:


> To say I'm gutted is an understatement!   I can't believe they are too big, it's the last thing I expected.  Usually shoes are way too small for me and I have to get a bigger size.  My foot length is actually 10.5", I think the insole measurement of these is 10.75".
> 
> Should the bit where the gap was (at the front part of the shoe which covers the back of the toes) be non-existent if it fitted me properly?
> 
> And thank you so much for replying to me, I really needed the advice!
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone else offer their opinion on this and if the 41.5 may fit me?  Or could that be too wide too?
> 
> Oh I'm devastated!  I thought I'd hit the jackpot with being able to get these, how disappointing



I'm sorry, Avril  but I agree they are too big for you.  If they were the right size, then the back of your toes should not sit so low below the vamp (the part that covers your toes).  They appear to be a 1/2 to whole size too big for you.  I agree with silkstarh that your best bet would be to get the 41.5 and put in a foot pad if necessary to push your heel back so that there is not a noticeable gap between your heel and the heel cup.

Which boutique did you get these from?  Perhaps there are other boutiques that carry this style too.


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

jenaywins said:


> I'm also a 38 in Bianca and purchased both of my Hola Chicas in a 38.



Thank you Jenay!!


----------



## jenayb

SpoiledPrincess said:


> Thank you Jenay!!



Anytime hon!


----------



## heiress-ox

Okay, I have a bit of a question for you lovely ladies; I am desperately trying to purchase my second pair of Louboutins for my 21st birthday and want to go with the Black Patent Bianca or Pigalle/Pigalle Plato

I am a size 10US regularly  (Marciano, etc) except I usually size up to a 41 in Aldo Shoes because I find they fit smaller. My first pair of CLs were a Rolande Boucle and I took a 41 in those and found they stretched to be okay.

What size do you ladies think I'd be in the patent Bianca or even Pigalle 120 /Pigalle Plato 120 (I'm thinking 40.5 maybe 40 at a push) - any advice you could give me would help as I have no way to go to a store and try them on, I'll be charge-sending them from a boutique!

TIA


----------



## candyapples88

heiress-ox said:


> Okay, I have a bit of a question for you lovely ladies; I am desperately trying to purchase my second pair of Louboutins for my 21st birthday and want to go with the Black Patent Bianca or Pigalle/Pigalle Plato
> 
> I am a size 10US regularly  (Marciano, etc) except I usually size up to a 41 in Aldo Shoes because I find they fit smaller. My first pair of CLs were a Rolande Boucle and I took a 41 in those and found they stretched to be okay.
> 
> What size do you ladies think I'd be in the patent Bianca or even Pigalle/Pigalle Plato - any advice you could give me would help as I have no way to go to a store and try them on, I'll be charge-sending them from a boutique!
> 
> TIA



Bianca would be a 40. Which pigalles are you referring, the 120 or 100?


----------



## heiress-ox

candyapples88 said:


> Bianca would be a 40. Which pigalles are you referring, the 120 or 100?



Thank you! Oops, I meant Pigalle 120; I edited it now


----------



## candyapples88

heiress-ox said:


> Thank you! Oops, I meant Pigalle 120; I edited it now



Pigalle would be 39.5.


----------



## heiress-ox

Thank you Candyapples! I'd never dream I'd be taking a 39.5, funny how it works!


----------



## Miss T.

Hi ladies!
Does anyone know how the Sonia lats run? Could I go half a size up from my TTS CL size? My feet are narrow... Thank you!


----------



## queentalisha

hi ladies, i need your help here! 

i usually wear a size 36 in most brands, so i am a *true to size US *6

i have _very prive_ in size 36 (a bit tight)
_josefa_ in size 36.5 (fits just right)
and _patent bianca_ in 35 (tight)

i'm a 36 in miu- mius, ysl, marni, etc.. 

what size should i get for *patent bianca slingbacks*?? thanks a lot!


----------



## jenayb

queentalisha said:


> hi ladies, i need your help here!
> 
> i usually wear a size 36 in most brands, so i am a *true to size US *6
> 
> i have _very prive_ in size 36 (a bit tight)
> _josefa_ in size 36.5 (fits just right)
> and _patent bianca_ in 35 (tight)
> 
> i'm a 36 in miu- mius, ysl, marni, etc..
> 
> what size should i get for *patent bianca slingbacks*?? thanks a lot!


 
I would take a 35.5.


----------



## annaspanna33

If I take a 38 in Altadamas (old sizing i think) and 38 in greissimo, would a 38 in patent HP's be too small?


----------



## CelticLuv

jenaywins said:


> I actually went TTS in both pairs of my Magos. I was just fine, and I think you will be, too.





jeshika said:


> *mmmoussighi*, i got the Mago 140 in my TTS 35.5 initially but found that even though they fit lengthwise and I have narrow feet, my long toes were all crunched up and it felt unbearable. I got them in a size 36 (or half size up) and that makes a whole world of difference. The shoe itself is kind of stiff, probably because of the 2 layers (kid and suede) so I don't think they will stretch very much. I hope this helps somewhat!





candyapples88 said:


> Agree...for the Mago 140 I went .5 up from US TTS. They fit perfect and would still fit great with stretching.





SassySarah said:


> I went TTS in both my Mago 140s  half size up had enough room for my index finger. Inhavw ahorter toes though.





jenaywins said:


> Same here. I think sizing has a *lot* to do with toe length, more so than toes are given credit for.




I'm so trying to figure out my sizing for Mago black/tan. It seems that the majority say TTS however if you have long toes to go half size up. I'm confused and feel like a knucklehead b/c I honestly do not know if I have short, average or long toes!!! 
Actually I know I definitely do not have short toes so I'm either average or long but honestly don't know. *How can you tell if you have average or long toes?* 

For reference, I'm a 
34.5 Bianca, 35 Pigalle 100, 35 Ron Ron, 35 MBB, 35 NS, 35 Simple, 35 VP (35.5 good with heel grip), 35 Alti 140 Patent (35.5 would be fine too w/padding), 35 Fifi, 35 Elisa patent, 35 Clichy 100,
35.5 Candy 100, 35.5 Declic 120 (b/c of the toe box & I never had a chance to try a 35), 35.5 Decollete patent.

Would I also be a 35 in Mago or 35.5 and use padding for more comfort? thanks!!


----------



## anniethecat

I need help.  I am looking at a pair of Greissmo Damas 140. I wear a straight 10US in Nine West, Coach and Cole Haan and a 41 in Diskoteka, Almeria and Rosella flats.  Would a 40 in the Greissmos work for me?  Thanks so much for helping!


----------



## BnHmamma

Hi Ladies! 
Looking to get my first pair of CLs. 
Nine West typically US 8. I have a really high arch though and sometimes that means I need US 8.5. I have an average width. 
I haven't tried on any CLs  Boooo!
I want the Simple Pumps (kid leather). 

Do I need a 38 or 38.5??? I am nervous b/c with my high arch sometimes the toe box looks funny if it doesn't curve up slightly. It is really hard to find boots that fit right but normally I am ok with pumps.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Luxura owners

How does this shoe run? Can I go a half size down & make it work?


----------



## candyapples88

Cityfashionista said:


> Luxura owners
> 
> How does this shoe run? Can I go a half size down & make it work?



I went a half size down from my US size and they fit perfect.


----------



## Cityfashionista

candyapples88 said:


> I went a half size down from my US size and they fit perfect.


----------



## candyapples88

Cityfashionista said:


>


----------



## hottietottie925

Can someone tell me if these are real or fake. 

Item: Christian Louboutin Bianca Zip 140 Black Suede 36.5 NIB
Item number: 170631943864
Seller: enigma.fl
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...253D&viewitem= 

i bought them but i havent worn them. i just want to make sure they r real or im returning them! help!


----------



## candyapples88

hottietottie925 said:


> Can someone tell me if these are real or fake.
> 
> Item: Christian Louboutin Bianca Zip 140 Black Suede 36.5 NIB
> Item number: 170631943864
> Seller: enigma.fl
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...253D&viewitem=
> 
> i bought them but i havent worn them. i just want to make sure they r real or im returning them! help!



This should be posted here
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html


----------



## longneckzaraffe

hey, would u guys say that the jem vellours are tts?

i have 2 mules in 7.5 and i heard with slingbacks you should go up a size or 1/2. what do you think i should do?


----------



## jenayb

longneckzaraffe said:


> hey, would u guys say that the jem vellours are tts?
> 
> i have 2 mules in 7.5 and i heard with slingbacks you should go up a size or 1/2. what do you think i should do?


 
I took my Jems TTS.


----------



## its4tina

Hello Ladies:

I have a dilemma because my right foot is about 1/2 size bigger than my left.  I ordered the nude patent Altadamas in 34.5 and a size 35 just to make sure I get the right size.

The size 35 fits my right foot well, but my left foot flops in and out of the shoe I walk. For reference, I can pretty much fit my index finger in the back of my left shoe.

The 34.5 fits my left foot well, but my right foot has to be squeezed into the shoe.  I can get my right foot in, but the bottom of my foot is not sitting on the shoe if that makes sense.  

So which size should I keep?  Should I try to make the 35 work by putting a heel grip in the left shoe or should I pray the 34.5 stretches to make my right foot fit better?

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Hi, I wear an 8/8.5 in non-CL shoes and I wear an 7.5/8 in strapless shoes(peep toes/pumps) and I was wondering what size should I get these in or any CL peep toe shoes and what size booties should I get?


----------



## AEGIS

Cityfashionista said:


>





heeeeeeyy what are you up to? are we going to be shoe twins?!!


----------



## jenayb

its4tina said:


> Hello Ladies:
> 
> I have a dilemma because my right foot is about 1/2 size bigger than my left.  I ordered the nude patent Altadamas in 34.5 and a size 35 just to make sure I get the right size.
> 
> The size 35 fits my right foot well, but my left foot flops in and out of the shoe I walk. For reference, I can pretty much fit my index finger in the back of my left shoe.
> 
> The 34.5 fits my left foot well, but my right foot has to be squeezed into the shoe.  I can get my right foot in, but the bottom of my foot is not sitting on the shoe if that makes sense.
> 
> So which size should I keep?  Should I try to make the 35 work by putting a heel grip in the left shoe or should I pray the 34.5 stretches to make my right foot fit better?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.



When in doubt, go smaller.


----------



## CelticLuv

CelticLuv said:


> I'm so trying to figure out my sizing for Mago black/tan. It seems that the majority say TTS however if you have long toes to go half size up. I'm confused and feel like a knucklehead b/c I honestly do not know if I have short, average or long toes!!!
> Actually I know I definitely do not have short toes so I'm either average or long but honestly don't know. *How can you tell if you have average or long toes?*
> 
> For reference, I'm a
> 34.5 Bianca, 35 Pigalle 100, 35 Ron Ron, 35 MBB, 35 NS, 35 Simple, 35 VP (35.5 good with heel grip), 35 Alti 140 Patent (35.5 would be fine too w/padding), 35 Fifi, 35 Elisa patent, 35 Clichy 100,
> 35.5 Candy 100, 35.5 Declic 120 (b/c of the toe box & I never had a chance to try a 35), 35.5 Decollete patent.
> 
> Would I also be a 35 in Mago or 35.5 and use padding for more comfort? thanks!!



Anybody?


----------



## Cityfashionista

AEGIS said:


> heeeeeeyy what are you up to? are we going to be shoe twins?!!




 :ninja:


----------



## Cityfashionista

candyapples88 said:


>



 :ninja:


----------



## AEGIS

Cityfashionista said:


> :ninja:


 

 let's do it! what colorway are you thinking?


----------



## AEGIS

CelticLuv said:


> Anybody?


 
you know i've always wondered how people know the length of their toes.  i know compared to my husband i have short toes but idk...his toes are like fingers on his foot


----------



## Cityfashionista

AEGIS said:


> let's do it! what colorway are you thinking?



TBH I don't even know. I'll be surprised when it arrives!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello everyone,
I am normally a 38 in non CLs and in CLs (38-39).  I recently purchased a patent bianca in 37.  My toes are super squished (I know it's normal in the beginning).  I also have heel slippage.   I know I need a breaking in period for the toes box but when is it a loosing battle?  I imagine heel slippage with never be solved.  I cannot return them but thinking a 37.5 might be better.  Will these get better with wear or not with the problems I've mentioned?
  Thanks


----------



## pixiesparkle

CelticLuv said:


> Anybody?


I'd say go with 35. I have long toes, narrow feet and I went with my CL TTS which is 37.5. I've noticed from modelling pics of the Mago here that my toe cleavage is more obvious than most, so I guess it's probably safe for you to go TTS.


----------



## CelticLuv

pixiesparkle said:


> I'd say go with 35. I have long toes, narrow feet and I went with my CL TTS which is 37.5. I've noticed from modelling pics of the Mago here that my toe cleavage is more obvious than most, so I guess it's probably safe for you to go TTS.



thank you sweetie! the fact that you have long toes and went TTS helps me ALOT. TTS it is. thanks again!!!


----------



## Hipployta

soleilbrun said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am normally a 38 in non CLs and in CLs (38-39).  I recently purchased a patent bianca in 37.  My toes are super squished (I know it's normal in the beginning).  I also have heel slippage.   I know I need a breaking in period for the toes box but when is it a loosing battle?  I imagine heel slippage with never be solved.  I cannot return them but thinking a 37.5 might be better.  Will these get better with wear or not with the problems I've mentioned?
> Thanks



My US TTS is 8 and I wear 38 or 38.5 with my CLs. With that mind I went with a 38...I know alot of people size down half a size (in this instance a 37.5) but there was NO way I was going to be able to.


----------



## Clooky001

Hey 
Do the alti pumps come tts?? Thx


----------



## miss.vvv

hi everyone 

I'm new and this is my second post. I'm looking into buying a pair of lady peeptoe slingback 150mm as my first pair of CL  . I usually wear a size 6, but have wide feet and sometimes require size 6.5 for strappy heels. What are your suggestions on the fit?

thank you, I really appreciate it


----------



## soleilbrun

Hipployta said:


> My US TTS is 8 and I wear 38 or 38.5 with my CLs. With that mind I went with a 38...I know alot of people size down half a size (in this instance a 37.5) but there was NO way I was going to be able to.


 
I think I may have to give up on these and go to a boutique and try on every size before reprchasing.  Thanks for the info.  I love your new purchases by the way.  Just lovely!!


----------



## its4tina

jenaywins said:


> When in doubt, go smaller.


 

Thanks!!!


----------



## AEGIS

i am a 39-39.5 in most styles.  can i get a bianca slingback in 38.5? they run big right?


----------



## Cityfashionista

longneckzaraffe said:


> hey, would u guys say that the jem vellours are tts?
> 
> i have 2 mules in 7.5 and i heard with slingbacks you should go up a size or 1/2. what do you think i should do?



I bought MY Jems TTS & although they fit I would have preferred a half size up.


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, I didn't see Mago sizing. In a Bianca, I have a 42, and that fits me, but do you think that I would have problems with a Mago two tone platform pump in a 42? How do you think that it would fit me, since I wear a 42 in a Bianca with no problem, other than a little snug here and there?  TIA


----------



## SassySarah

318Platinum said:


> Okay, I didn't see Mago sizing. In a Bianca, I have a 42, and that fits me, but do you think that I would have problems with a Mago two tone platform pump in a 42? How do you think that it would fit me, since I wear a 42 in a Bianca with no problem, other than a little snug here and there?  TIA



It depends on if it's a 140 or 160.  For me the Mago 140 runs to my CL TTS which is usually 39.  I think the 160 differs because of the pitch.


----------



## 318Platinum

SassySarah said:


> It depends on if it's a 140 or 160.  For me the Mago 140 runs to my CL TTS which is usually 39.  I think the 160 differs because of the pitch.




Oh, wow! I didn't even know that they came in different sized heels!! These are 140MM, i'm sure because the SA told me, but now I would have liked the 160MM!!! lol,  Thanks for your response, I really appreciate it!


----------



## SassySarah

318Platinum said:


> Oh, wow! I didn't even know that they came in different sized heels!! These are 140MM, i'm sure because the SA told me, but now I would have liked the 160MM!!! lol,  Thanks for your response, I really appreciate it!



I think 160 was mostly in boutiques but yes they came in both heights.


----------



## 318Platinum

SassySarah said:


> I think 160 was mostly in boutiques but yes they came in both heights.



WOW!!! I know the 160 was HOTT!!!!! It's a shame I miss ed out on the 160, but hopefully, the 140 will be a perfect fit (Fingers Crossed EXTRA TIGHT!!) lol


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Clou Noued?
&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes? 36 in Jimmy Choo, 35.5 in Manolo Blahnik, 36 in Aldo, 6 in Guess, 5.5 in Coach, 36.5 in Prada, 35.5 in YSL.
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) Average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) Own: Fifi 36, Ron Ron 36.5 (with padding), Tried on: Lady Clou 35.5 (fit perfect), Dahlia in 36.5, Miss Fast Plato in 36.5 (little big), Cardena in 36 (perfect), patent wedge don't know name 36 (perfect) (pic -->)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, Jem 36.5 (too small), Egoutina in 36 (perfect).

&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. I think Spring 2010?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LouboutinHottie said:


> *Clou Noued?*
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes? 36 in Jimmy Choo, 35.5 in Manolo Blahnik, 36 in Aldo, 6 in Guess, 5.5 in Coach, 36.5 in Prada, 35.5 in YSL.
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) Average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) Own: Fifi 36, Ron Ron 36.5 (with padding), Tried on: Lady Clou 35.5 (fit perfect), Dahlia in 36.5, Miss Fast Plato in 36.5 (little big), Cardena in 36 (perfect), patent wedge don't know name 36 (perfect) (pic -->)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Jem 36.5 (too small), Egoutina in 36 (perfect).
> 
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. I think Spring 2010?



Sorry Clou Noeud.


----------



## SassySarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> Sorry Clou Noeud.



If you are asking about the shoe in the photo, that is the Une Plum Sling.  I have 2 pairs and I went up a half size from my CL TTS.  The closed back Une Plum people have said they went TTS.  The strap is adjustable so it helps, toe box is narrow for me.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

SassySarah said:


> If you are asking about the shoe in the photo, that is the Une Plum Sling.  I have 2 pairs and I went up a half size from my CL TTS.  The closed back Une Plum people have said they went TTS.  The strap is adjustable so it helps, toe box is narrow for me.



No I am asking about the Clou Noeud, Une Plume is one I tried on.


----------



## SassySarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> No I am asking about the Clou Noeud, Une Plume is one I tried on.



Sorry the post looked confusing.  I've heard the Clou Noeud also runs small, I believe half size from CL tts.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

SassySarah said:


> Sorry the post looked confusing.  I've heard the Clou Noeud also runs small, I believe half size from CL tts.



Yeah it does, I thought maybe half size down because the Lady Clou is basically that same style shoe with different studs/bows, and the Lady Clou for me is 35.5. Guess half size up is right thanks for the help!


----------



## heatherB

anniethecat said:


> I need help. I am looking at a pair of Greissmo Damas 140. I wear a straight 10US in Nine West, Coach and Cole Haan and a 41 in Diskoteka, Almeria and Rosella flats. Would a 40 in the Greissmos work for me? Thanks so much for helping!


 
Sorry, I don't think so. I am a 8.5/9 in NineWest and 9 in most US brands. My Damas Greissimos are 40. I went bigger than most, but in the 39.5 my second toe went slightly over the edge of the shoe. I hate that.


----------



## anniethecat

heatherB said:


> Sorry, I don't think so. I am a 8.5/9 in NineWest and 9 in most US brands. My Damas Greissimos are 40. I went bigger than most, but in the 39.5 my second toe went slightly over the edge of the shoe. I hate that.


 
Thank you for responding heather...that's a bummer these are so cute.  Oh well the search continues...


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Need help badly....

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) 8 1/2
 &#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) wide
 &#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are Have Orlan 140's size 40- fit good, Espadrilles and Miss Marples size 40 fit big but wearable, No Prive glitter slingbacks size 39- fit good
 &#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. Bianca's  size 38.5 and Alti 160 size 38
 &#8226; Please include a pic or link if you&#8217;re unsure of the style name."
First Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/EUC-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Bianca-38-5/31662171

Second Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Alti-160mm-Pumps-38/25788898

Also, if you can... any advice on which would look better on. I would like to strass a pair  Thanks you girls are THE best.


----------



## aoqtpi

Hi, 

I was just double-checking that the Lady Peep w/ Black Spikes runs TTS? I'm a 35.5 in Ron Ron, VP, VG, MBB, Piro. TIA!


----------



## bellajanie84

All my lobs are 37.5 except my pigalles are 37 and little tight. I have average to wide feet
Looking at the sexy 100mm, do you think 37.5 will work?


----------



## halohalo

I want to get a pair of black patent Very Prive 120mm, but I don't know if I should get 36 or 36.5. I'm size 36.5 in most shoes (Jimmy Choo, Stuart Weitzman, Kate Spade...). I have a pair of CL Babel 100mm in size 36.5, CL Suede New simple 120mm in size 36 and a CL sandal (I dont remember the name of the style) in size 36. Any ladies can help me?


----------



## mimi0011

Help, please...


I wear New Simples in 39, but my tts is 38.5.  My new simples are older.  Have they changed the last year?  I am looking to buy a newer pair.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PeepToe

aoqtpi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just double-checking that the Lady Peep w/ Black Spikes runs TTS? I'm a 35.5 in Ron Ron, VP, VG, MBB, Piro. TIA!



I think we are the same size in most shoes. I was able to half size down in the LP. I could have taken TTS (35.5) but I would have needed padding in the heel


----------



## aoqtpi

PeepToe said:


> I think we are the same size in most shoes. I was able to half size down in the LP. I could have taken TTS (35.5) but I would have needed padding in the heel



Thank you! I could squish into the 35s but they were incredibly tight. I've ordered the 35.5 and just needed some piece of mind.


----------



## sammix3

I wear a 35 in new simples, would the Cardena Tresse in 36 fit or would it be too big?


----------



## Chris_Jessica_1

Thank you for the help about the Chic LB sizes =)


----------



## NANI1972

I am a U.S. 6.5/7 with average width feet.

Some of my CLs include:

Spike Yolanda 36.5
Exotic ADs: 37
Lucifer 100 36.5
Frutti 36.5 
Engin: 37

How do the Balota 120 run? Should I go with a 36.5 or 37? Thanks!


----------



## aoqtpi

sammix3 said:


> I wear a 35 in new simples, would the Cardena Tresse in 36 fit or would it be too big?



I'm a 35.5 and tried on the Cardena in a 36 and found them loose and wobbly/unstable. HTH!


----------



## sammix3

aoqtpi said:


> I'm a 35.5 and tried on the Cardena in a 36 and found them loose and wobbly/unstable. HTH!




Thanks! Guess its just not meant to be..


----------



## shopgirl810

Hi Ladies-
Does anyone know how the pre-fall Mini peep toe pumps fit? they have contoured sides...and i don't know how that will affect the fitting as well.

thanks!


----------



## halohalo

> I want to get a pair of black patent Very Prive 120mm, but I don't know if I should get 36 or 36.5. I'm size 36.5 in most shoes (Jimmy Choo, Stuart Weitzman, Kate Spade...). I have a pair of CL Babel 100mm in size 36.5, CL Suede New simple 120mm in size 36 and a CL sandal (I dont remember the name of the style) in size 36. Any ladies can help me?


Can anyone help me please?


----------



## mimi0011

mimi0011 said:


> Help, please...
> 
> 
> I wear New Simples in 39, but my tts is 38.5.  My new simples are older.  Have they changed the last year?  I am looking to buy a newer pair.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Can anyone please help?


----------



## Pdandiya

I am looking to buy black patent Pigalle Platos 120mm from this season (so excited!!) but am so nervous about buying the wrong size!

I'm a size 9 in all regular shoes and have an average width of foot. In European sizing (at Zara ) I have always been a 40. I own nude simples in a 40.5 which are a little roomy. I want the Pigalle Platos to be a little more snug since I may wear them with tights, but should I get the 39.5 or the 40? 

Any help is appreciated... sorry for the long story!


----------



## Koca

would a 36 lavender poseidon fit my US TTS 7
it says in the first page to size down .5-1 but i read posts that say they're US TTS is that true I'm sooooooooo confused please help fast


----------



## SassySarah

Pdandiya said:


> I am looking to buy black patent Pigalle Platos 120mm from this season (so excited!!) but am so nervous about buying the wrong size!
> 
> I'm a size 9 in all regular shoes and have an average width of foot. In European sizing (at Zara ) I have always been a 40. I own nude simples in a 40.5 which are a little roomy. I want the Pigalle Platos to be a little more snug since I may wear them with tights, but should I get the 39.5 or the 40?
> 
> Any help is appreciated... sorry for the long story!



I am 8.5 US and 39 in most CL and I have a wider foot. I took mine in a 39. I could have done 38.5 but since my foot is wider it would have been less comfortable. This shoe for me is very comfortable and a go to daily shoe. I think a 39.5 should work for you based on your US size.


----------



## Pdandiya

Thank you so much! That's what I am going to get on the waitlist for. That makes me feel a lot better


----------



## heiress-ox

I have just located a pair of Black Patent Decolletes in a sz 41 and am wondering if they will fit as I have heard this style runs small.

I am a US size 10 in shoes such as Guess, Marciano, etc, in Aldo shoes I take a 41 and in my CL Rolande Boucle I take a 41 which is okay. My insole measurement is about 10.3" if that helps 

TIA


----------



## SassySarah

^^ They usually run a half size small for most people, some people say a whole size small.  For me I take it a half size up I am an 8.5 US and 39 in most CL, 39.5 in Decollete.  I do have one pair in a 40 and I've had to have a cobbler pad the insole and they are still a bit too big for me.  Hope this helps.


----------



## jenayb

shopgirl810 said:


> Hi Ladies-
> Does anyone know how the pre-fall Mini peep toe pumps fit? they have contoured sides...and i don't know how that will affect the fitting as well.
> 
> thanks!



Which style?


----------



## shopgirl810

jenaywins said:


> Which style?



hi there! looks like this:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=j0PY5rv

the only thing is the contoured sides...what is up with that? won't that make my feet come out? so confused...


----------



## jenayb

shopgirl810 said:


> hi there! looks like this:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=j0PY5rv
> 
> the only thing is the contoured sides...what is up with that? won't that make my feet come out? so confused...



Hmm. Your link goes to Saks' main page. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## shopgirl810

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. Your link goes to Saks' main page. I hate it when that happens.


Boo! 

Here you go:
A great leather basic with petite peep toe and gently contoured sides

Self-covered heel, 4¾" (120mm)
Hidden platform, ¾" (20mm)
Compares to a 4" heel (100mm)
Peep toe
Leather lining
Padded insole
Signature red leather sole
Made in Italy
Picture:






Any advice? What is up with the sides of the shoe? It barely there...


----------



## jenayb

shopgirl810 said:


> Boo!
> 
> Here you go:
> A great leather basic with petite peep toe and gently contoured sides
> 
> Self-covered heel, 4¾" (120mm)
> Hidden platform, ¾" (20mm)
> Compares to a 4" heel (100mm)
> Peep toe
> Leather lining
> Padded insole
> Signature red leather sole
> Made in Italy
> Picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice? What is up with the sides of the shoe? It barely there...



Ah! Much more helpful, thank you hon! 

IMHO, I would take these TTS. The newer shoes are running a bit larger than previous seasons, and the worst thing you can do is try to wear a shoe that is too big.


----------



## shopgirl810

jenaywins said:


> Ah! Much more helpful, thank you hon!
> 
> IMHO, I would take these TTS. The newer shoes are running a bit larger than previous seasons, and the worst thing you can do is try to wear a shoe that is too big.



Very true. Thanks so much!
But what about the gently contoured sides? With the trimmed down sides of the shoe, how will my foot stay in the shoe? So confused...


----------



## jenayb

shopgirl810 said:


> Very true. Thanks so much!
> But what about the gently contoured sides? With the trimmed down sides of the shoe, how will my foot stay in the shoe? So confused...


 
It will be fine.


----------



## MNoPK

I am looking at the Lady Derby (leather, not suede) and need some sizing help.

 I'm a true 8.5 in US non-CL brand shoes 
 Average Width 
 I only have one pair of CL's... the Decollete, in a 39.5 (I needed to go up a whole size)
 Lady Derby 

Thanks!!!


----------



## anniethecat

NANI1972 said:


> I am a U.S. 6.5/7 with average width feet.
> 
> Some of my CLs include:
> 
> Spike Yolanda 36.5
> Exotic ADs: 37
> Lucifer 100 36.5
> Frutti 36.5
> Engin: 37
> 
> *How do the Balota 120 run?* Should I go with a 36.5 or 37? Thanks!


 

I am wondering too...some sites say TTS others say up a half...and I review I read on Saks said they run big.  Can anyone help?


----------



## bagladyseattle

Hello all,

I am hoping to bid on a Prive pair, but I have not try Prive on yet so I don't know if the toe box is generous like New Simple or Ron Ron or if like Rolando.  I have long toes.


----------



## 318Platinum

Hi, there. I just wanted to know if anyone had some info about Daffodile sizing?? Does it run large, or does it run small?? I am down to get the Daffodil and Daff Booty in a 42, and I wear a size 42 in Patent Biancas, so any advide would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## pixiesparkle

hi ladies!! I need sizing advice on the *python Altadama 140* please!! I'm a CL TTS 37.5 in most styles, Maggie 140, Mago, Simple, Fifi, 37 in Pigalle Plato 120 and Pigalle Spikes 120, Bibi and Bianca.

I haven't had a chance to try on the Altadama but I've tried on Sobek (which apparently is the style as AD?) and I had to go up to 38 for that due to tight toebox. 

TIA!


----------



## pixiesparkle

oh also..I noticed on E-comm that its sizing guide says the Bibi and Bianca run TTS..is it because the fit is different this season or should I still go 1/2 size down as usual? Thanks!


----------



## Chloeloves

Hi, I bought the Lady Peep in 37 in nappa, the toebox was very tight although the length of the shoe is OK.. I now like the same shoe but in python! my store only has a size 37 - will python stretch like nappa toebox wise? do you think I can use my shoe stretcher to stretch the toebox bearing in mind its python?? TIA


----------



## jamidee

Any experience with Titi? I wear a US9, but my TTS seems to be a 40.


----------



## steph_steph

hi, i need some help on the sizing on the Bibi. i am wearing size 37 for very prive and size 36.5 for very prive slingback. What size would u ladies recommend for the Bibi. Thanks in advance .


----------



## hazeltt

pixiesparkle said:


> hi ladies!! I need sizing advice on the *python Altadama 140* please!! I'm a CL TTS 37.5 in most styles, Maggie 140, Mago, Simple, Fifi, 37 in Pigalle Plato 120 and Pigalle Spikes 120, Bibi and Bianca.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to try on the Altadama but I've tried on Sobek (which apparently is the style as AD?) and I had to go up to 38 for that due to tight toebox.
> 
> TIA!



I think the 37.5 will work for you. I don't have this style but I was told it runs TTS.


----------



## sleepykitten

what's the sizing like for lucifer bow 45mm? the size 34 poped back up, and im so tempted, but i think they're too small for me..


----------



## anniethecat

Does anyone know how the Miss Dina fit?  The outnet says TTS, but I have learned that you can't trust their sizing.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## candyapples88

Anyone know how the Lady Claude sling fits?


----------



## sammix3

Hello ladies,

I'm a 35 in the new simples, what size would I be in the new very prive 120?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sammix3 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm a 35 in the new simples, what size would I be in the new very prive 120?



For me it's the same


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pixiesparkle said:


> hi ladies!! I need sizing advice on the *python Altadama 140* please!! I'm a CL TTS 37.5 in most styles, Maggie 140, Mago, Simple, Fifi, 37 in Pigalle Plato 120 and Pigalle Spikes 120, Bibi and Bianca.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to try on the Altadama but I've tried on Sobek (which apparently is the style as AD?) and I had to go up to 38 for that due to tight toebox.
> 
> TIA!



Definitely go for 38 for the python ADs  I ordered my TTS because people told me the new ADs are now bigger, but it was WAYYYYY too small.


----------



## Nico3327

Hi all,
Any advice on sizing for the double platform Fortuna?  I'm a steady 36.5 in CL (older styles) and a 36 in newer styles.  I wear a 36 in greissimo, which is the closest in heel height to the double fortuna, so I'm thinking I'll need a 36....?

TIA!


----------



## gymangel812

what size would i be for pigalle 100 & 120, altadama, and daff? 
36 volano fifi 
36.5 canon bootie
36.5 lady peep
35 pigalle plato
36.5 mago 140 mm *possibly too big*
36 mago 160mm
36.5 ostrich VP
36 ostrich bibi 
36 bianca
36.5 mbp 120mm     
i have normal-ish width feet and long-ish toes.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

gymangel812 said:


> what size would i be for pigalle 100 & 120, altadama, and daff?
> 36 volano fifi
> 36.5 canon bootie
> 36.5 lady peep
> 35 pigalle plato
> 36.5 mago 140 mm *possibly too big*
> 36 mago 160mm
> 36.5 ostrich VP
> 36 ostrich bibi
> 36 bianca
> 36.5 mbp 120mm
> i have normal-ish width feet and long-ish toes.


 
Pigalle you need to go .5 - 1 full size down, it's really one of those styles that you need to try on.


----------



## purselover422

hi does anyone know wat size i need to order if im a regular us 7 medium width for cl TOUTENKABOUCLE??? i have pic but its on my computer but when i try to put it on here it asks me for url???


----------



## purselover422

http://oliviasobsession.com/permalink.cfm?id=2435&item=celebrity
r these true to size? im a us size 7... thanks in advance!


----------



## purselover422

and how is the sizing on the ron ron patent leather?


----------



## gymangel812

LouboutinHottie said:


> Pigalle you need to go .5 - 1 full size down, it's really one of those styles that you need to try on.


do i go with my pigalle plato size for pigalle 100/120?


----------



## pixiesparkle

gymangel812 said:


> do i go with my pigalle plato size for pigalle 100/120?


I'm quite a Pigalle newbie as well but maybe this could help..I went *1/2 size down* from my CL TTS for _Pigalle Plato 120_ and also 1/2 size down for _Pigalle spikes 100_. Apparently Pigalle Plato 120 follows the same sizing as Pigalle 100 (just with a platform) and most people say go 1 full down for Pigalle 120


----------



## LouboutinHottie

gymangel812 said:


> do i go with my pigalle plato size for pigalle 100/120?



Not *completely* sure of the Pigalle Plato, I've heard it's the same sizing but hopefully someone can chime in who knows for sure about the Pigalle Plato.


----------



## gymangel812

LouboutinHottie said:


> Not *completely* sure of the Pigalle Plato, I've heard it's the same sizing but hopefully someone can chime in who knows for sure about the Pigalle Plato.





pixiesparkle said:


> I'm quite a Pigalle newbie as well but maybe this could help..I went *1/2 size down* from my CL TTS for _Pigalle Plato 120_ and also 1/2 size down for _Pigalle spikes 100_. Apparently Pigalle Plato 120 follows the same sizing as Pigalle 100 (just with a platform) and most people say go 1 full down for Pigalle 120



hmm that's interesting then. i went 1.5 sizes down on them. the SA did say they ran quite big though. i think i was trying on the 140s.


----------



## SassySarah

purselover422 said:


> and how is the sizing on the ron ron patent leather?



Your CL TTS


----------



## LouboutinHottie

gymangel812 said:


> hmm that's interesting then. i went 1.5 sizes down on them. the SA did say they ran quite big though. i think i was trying on the 140s.





pixiesparkle said:


> I'm quite a Pigalle newbie as well but maybe this could help..I went *1/2 size down* from my CL TTS for _Pigalle Plato 120_ and also 1/2 size down for _Pigalle spikes 100_. Apparently Pigalle Plato 120 follows the same sizing as Pigalle 100 (just with a platform) and most people say go 1 full down for Pigalle 120



It depends on your feet type as well, do you have long toes? short toes? wide feet? narrow feet? etc. Also if you were trying on a 140 Pigalle Plato the pitch is different than the 120 Pigalle, so that would probably be the reason why you had to size down so much. Although of course the pitch of the regular Pigalle without a platform is still pretty steep and you should size down, I don't own any Pigalles but it's been known for a while now, I have asked for Pigalle sizing *mostly everybody* has sized down because of the steep pitch. If Kar were here she'd demonstrate a science lesson having to do with shoes


----------



## xlovely

Does anyone have any experience with watersnake Alta Dama's stretching?


----------



## Cityfashionista

Does anyone has experience with the Toutenkaboucle?

I'm a 40.5 mostly often a 41 but I'll do a 40 in a open toe. Will a 40 fit? or should I get a 41?

Thanks.


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:


> what size would i be for pigalle 100 & 120, altadama, and daff?
> 36 volano fifi
> 36.5 canon bootie
> 36.5 lady peep
> 35 pigalle plato
> 36.5 mago 140 mm *possibly too big*
> 36 mago 160mm
> 36.5 ostrich VP
> 36 ostrich bibi
> 36 bianca
> 36.5 mbp 120mm
> i have normal-ish width feet and long-ish toes.



For the Pigalle 120mm I went a half a size down from TTS (or what I wear in New VP & Bianca ). I've been told it's because the heel is so high you need a smaller size to minimize heel slippage. When I got them they were snug in the toe box, but after a little sock trick they fit PERFECT! So definitely go half a size down.


----------



## pug*shoes

Hi ladies, lurker here, hoping for an opinion 

Other brands: solid 40 in Manolo, 39 in Choo

I'm usually a solid 39 in CL heels (New Helmut, Simples, Lady Derby flannel (tight! very tight, needs stretching)) but I am a 40 in flats (mainly older styles, like Para la Nicole peeps, etc). I've tried on various platform peeps, but haven't brought any home (and can't remember how big I had went :shame

I've been wanting a pair of peep toe heels, and found a few I'd like to bring home. Opinions on a 41.5 VP or a 39 Altadama 140?

Thank you!


----------



## Cherbaby1luv4u

Hello Dolls.  What's the sizing for the Nuria.  They only come in full sizes.  If I am a 38.5 in Simples and a 39 in Maggies would a 39 Nuria work?  Many thanks!


----------



## Avril

pug*shoes said:


> Hi ladies, lurker here, hoping for an opinion
> 
> Other brands: solid 40 in Manolo, 39 in Choo
> 
> I'm usually a solid 39 in CL heels (New Helmut, Simples, Lady Derby flannel (tight! very tight, needs stretching)) but I am a 40 in flats (mainly older styles, like Para la Nicole peeps, etc). I've tried on various platform peeps, but haven't brought any home (and can't remember how big I had went :shame
> 
> I've been wanting a pair of peep toe heels, and found a few I'd like to bring home. Opinions on a 41.5 VP or a 39 Altadama 140?
> 
> Thank you!


 
Hey pugsy!!!  You're in LUCK!  I just got a pair of VPs in 41.5 (black patent)!  My foot measures 10.5" exactly and they fit perfect.  Can you measure your foot?  The 42 was waaaaayy too big for me and I think the insole measurement on that shoe was 10.75" (the half size up was a major difference).  If you measure your foot length, I might be able to advise ya better.

Personally I think the 41.5 will prob be too big for you in the VP (is it new VP or old VP though - because I think the sizing changed 2 yrs ago?)

Would you like me to measure the insole of my pair if that helps?


----------



## pug*shoes

Avril! Well phooey, just measured my foot. (With my cubemate looking at me like, what in the world are you doing?!?!?) Yup, those would be way too big. Thank you!


----------



## Avril

pug*shoes said:


> Avril! Well phooey, just measured my foot. (With my cubemate looking at me like, what in the world are you doing?!?!?) Yup, those would be way too big. Thank you!


 
Pugsy!  Well any excuse to take my shiny new CLs out of the box to admire them   I just measured the insole there - exactly 10.5" for size 41.5.

LOL at your cubemate!!!  Hahhahaha!

Glad I could be of assistance! 

PS
Mine are brand new VPs (I got them from a CL boutique) but if you're buying them pre-loved, I think I read on here that VP sizing changed in 2009 maybe (I think the new VPs are bigger fitting).


----------



## NANI1972

I am a U.S. 6.5/7 with average width feet.



Some of my CLs include:



Spike Yolanda 36.5

Exotic ADs: 37

Lucifer 100: 36.5

Frutti: 36.5 

Engin: 37

WS Declic Sling: 37

Miss Cristo: 37


How do the Balota 120 run? Should I go with a 36.5 or 37? Thanks! ASAP please!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

I just received a patent Decollete 868 in the mail size 41 from Ebay (I have a 41 in Rolande Boucle and am a 40 in other brands except Aldo, where I take 41) and my left foot does not want to fit into the shoe - the right fits but is a bit tight.

I don't want to sell these on, but I'm wondering if I can have them stretched and they will give enough to wear?

TIA


----------



## Nolia

I measured the heel of my Very Croise (it is 5.5inches) so like ... 145mm?  Did the VC come in 140 and 160?  My googling yielded different results.  And in a case like 5.5 inches... do I round up or down?


----------



## icecreamom

Any idea on how the "Chus" run, like if I'm 6.5 should I go with a 6 or a 7? Thanks


----------



## prplhrt21

Help!! I am new to CL and have fallen in love with a pair of black bibi 140, but I don't know what size to get.
 Usually a 9.5 nine west, non-designer
 average Width 
 size 40 CL suede maryjane wedges - other than that, no stores close enough to try any on

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492709417&bmUID=j1UyHEf

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## SassySarah

prplhrt21 said:


> Help!! I am new to CL and have fallen in love with a pair of black bibi 140, but I don't know what size to get.
>  Usually a 9.5 nine west, non-designer
>  average Width
>  size 40 CL suede maryjane wedges - other than that, no stores close enough to try any on
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492709417&bmUID=j1UyHEf
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help!



Sounds like a 39 would be best.  If you find a 39.5 it would probably fit but after stretching you may need to heel grip it.


----------



## prplhrt21

SassySarah said:


> Sounds like a 39 would be best.  If you find a 39.5 it would probably fit but after stretching you may need to heel grip it.



great!! thank you for your help!


----------



## BattyBugs

icecreamom said:


> Any idea on how the "Chus" run, like if I'm 6.5 should I go with a 6 or a 7? Thanks


 
I tried a pair on today. They run really small, so if your usual, non-CL size is a 36½, you will want to go up a whole size (or ½ size up from your VP size).


----------



## icecreamom

BattyBugs said:


> I tried a pair on today. They run really small, so if your usual, non-CL size is a 36½, you will want to go up a whole size (or ½ size up from your VP size).



Thanks!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

By the way, Icecream, the Dallas Boutique has them on sale @ 40% off. I don't know what sizes they have left, except for the 40 that I tried on.


----------



## larischa

hi ladies..
I need help..
I usually wear peniche and yoyo slingback in 39.5,ladypeep and hyper prive in 39
Now I want an exclu lace slingback..which size I should go to?..39 or 39.5?
TIA


----------



## j.lee

love this forum,we can help each other on sizing to prevent wrong online buying


----------



## jenayb

larischa said:


> hi ladies..
> I need help..
> I usually wear peniche and yoyo slingback in 39.5,ladypeep and hyper prive in 39
> now i want an exclu lace slingback..which size i should go to?..39 or 39.5?
> Tia



39


----------



## polarisfire

Hi! I've been thinking of getting some ron rons but I'm getting confused by all the new and old sizes.

&#8226; Usually a 7.5 nine west and non designer shoes
&#8226; wide Width 
&#8226; size 38.5 in CL suede (probably old sizing) decolzep - still very tight in the toebox going to get them stretched at some point

I'm looking at 85mm or 100mm.  Would you guys recommend 38?

Thanks!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Has anyone successfully padded Pigalle 100s that are a half size up from what you normally take in that same style/height?  Is it uncomfortable or hard to keep on your feet?


----------



## icecreamom

For the ladies who own the new WS AD, are they running big? I was able to find a size 6 (1/2 size smaller than my VP and Ron Ron size, both patent) will it be too small? could i make them work? stretch them maybe?


----------



## icecreamom

BattyBugs said:


> By the way, Icecream, the Dallas Boutique has them on sale @ 40% off. I don't know what sizes they have left, except for the 40 that I tried on.


 
Thanks for the tip hon! I'll give them a call..

P.S. Gotta do the math first with DF and AMEX LOL


----------



## BattyBugs

icecreamom said:


> For the ladies who own the new WS AD, are they running big? I was able to find a size 6 (1/2 size smaller than my VP and Ron Ron size, both patent) will it be too small? could i make them work? stretch them maybe?


 
I tried them on when I was in San Francisco. I needed them ½ size smaller than my VP size.


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

does anyone own the lady indiana? i can't seem to find any information in this thread on their sizing. i wear a 37 in the simple 85 pump if that helps. in non CL i wear a 36.5 to 37. thanks!


----------



## hdr4350

Padding Pigalle distorts the front of the shoe(toe box) and you will need a heel grip. HTH.





FlipDiver said:


> Has anyone successfully padded Pigalle 100s that are a half size up from what you normally take in that same style/height? Is it uncomfortable or hard to keep on your feet?


----------



## immashoesaddict

FlipDiver said:


> Has anyone successfully padded Pigalle 100s that are a half size up from what you normally take in that same style/height?  Is it uncomfortable or hard to keep on your feet?


 
Its okay , i find with some styles particularly pigalle , you need the correct sizing. With an insole and heel grip ( no jelly ones please ) You should be fine


----------



## immashoesaddict

polarisfire said:


> Hi! I've been thinking of getting some ron rons but I'm getting confused by all the new and old sizes.
> 
>  Usually a 7.5 nine west and non designer shoes
>  wide Width
>  size 38.5 in CL suede (probably old sizing) decolzep - still very tight in the toebox going to get them stretched at some point
> 
> I'm looking at 85mm or 100mm.  Would you guys recommend 38?
> 
> Thanks!!


 
 Yes 38


----------



## immashoesaddict

prplhrt21 said:


> Help!! I am new to CL and have fallen in love with a pair of black bibi 140, but I don't know what size to get.
>  Usually a 9.5 nine west, non-designer
>  average Width
>  size 40 CL suede maryjane wedges - other than that, no stores close enough to try any on
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492709417&bmUID=j1UyHEf
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help!


 

I would say 39 - 39.5 , depending on the wedge you have ( some wedges are tts or half size up )


----------



## immashoesaddict

pug*shoes said:


> Hi ladies, lurker here, hoping for an opinion
> 
> Other brands: solid 40 in Manolo, 39 in Choo
> 
> I'm usually a solid 39 in CL heels (New Helmut, Simples, Lady Derby flannel (tight! very tight, needs stretching)) but I am a 40 in flats (mainly older styles, like Para la Nicole peeps, etc). I've tried on various platform peeps, but haven't brought any home (and can't remember how big I had went :shame
> 
> I've been wanting a pair of peep toe heels, and found a few I'd like to bring home. Opinions on a 41.5 VP or a 39 Altadama 140?
> 
> Thank you!


 
I'd think 41.5 VP is too big  , Alta i think you'd need 39.5 ( but could work 39  )


----------



## immashoesaddict

heiress-ox said:


> I just received a patent Decollete 868 in the mail size 41 from Ebay (I have a 41 in Rolande Boucle and am a 40 in other brands except Aldo, where I take 41) and my left foot does not want to fit into the shoe - the right fits but is a bit tight.
> 
> I don't want to sell these on, but I'm wondering if I can have them stretched and they will give enough to wear?
> 
> TIA


 
 Sock trick  Sjould stretch enough ..how much too small is it?


----------



## immashoesaddict

gymangel812 said:


> what size would i be for pigalle 100 & 120, altadama, and daff?
> 36 volano fifi
> 36.5 canon bootie
> 36.5 lady peep
> 35 pigalle plato
> 36.5 mago 140 mm *possibly too big*
> 36 mago 160mm
> 36.5 ostrich VP
> 36 ostrich bibi
> 36 bianca
> 36.5 mbp 120mm
> i have normal-ish width feet and long-ish toes.


 


gymangel812 said:


> do i go with my pigalle plato size for pigalle 100/120?


 


pixiesparkle said:


> I'm quite a Pigalle newbie as well but maybe this could help..I went *1/2 size down* from my CL TTS for _Pigalle Plato 120_ and also 1/2 size down for _Pigalle spikes 100_. Apparently Pigalle Plato 120 follows the same sizing as Pigalle 100 (just with a platform) and most people say go 1 full down for Pigalle 120


 
Pigalle 100 - 1/2 down from tts 36 , 120 35.5 
plato 120 ( follow pigalle 100 sizing ) , plato 140 ( follow pigalle 120 sizing  )


----------



## icecreamom

BattyBugs said:


> I tried them on when I was in San Francisco. I needed them ½ size smaller than my VP size.



Thank you


----------



## miss alice

hi ladies, 99% of my CLs are 38. I am a true US 7.5. 

I am 37.5 in Pigalle 120, 37 in Pigalle Plato 140, 37.5 in HP, 38 in MBBs.  

What should I take in Exclu? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Does anyone know if amethyste Biancas come in size 34? I am size 35 in almost all my CL's and just recieved the Biancas in 34.5.  I had to pad one shoe and put a heel grip and pad in the other.  I wonder if a 34 might be too small lengthwise?  Help!


----------



## immashoesaddict

tigertrixie said:


> Does anyone know if amethyste Biancas come in size 34? I am size 35 in almost all my CL's and just recieved the Biancas in 34.5.  I had to pad one shoe and put a heel grip and pad in the other.  I wonder if a 34 might be too small lengthwise?  Help!


 
 i would check Boutiques in hongkong / asia


----------



## Luv n bags

immashoesaddict said:


> i would check Boutiques in hongkong / asia



Thannk for your response!


----------



## demicouture

hello ladies,

i am a true 38.5 in most CL shoes (bianca, MBP, MBB, lady peep, altadam, etc)
a 38 in Yolanda
what size would i be in the *DAFFODIL* please?

thanks so much


----------



## surlygirl

318Platinum said:


> Hi, there. I just wanted to know if anyone had some info about Daffodile sizing?? Does it run large, or does it run small?? I am down to get the Daffodil and Daff Booty in a 42, and I wear a size 42 in Patent Biancas, so any advide would be greatly appreciated. TIA!





demicouture said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> i am a true 38.5 in most CL shoes (bianca, MBP, MBB, lady peep, altadam, etc)
> a 38 in Yolanda
> what size would i be in the *DAFFODIL* please?
> 
> thanks so much



didn't see a response to the daff question, but I take them in my bianca size.


----------



## 318Platinum

surlygirl said:


> didn't see a response to the daff question, but I take them in my bianca size.



Thank you so much, *Surlygirl*!! I figured that I would just do that, seeing that I can wear a 42 in Bianca, so hopefully, the Daff (Whenever they make one in my size again) will fit me like the Patent Bianca  Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## anniethecat

Can anyone help me on the sizing of MBP 100?  I wear a 41 in VP's, 41.5 in NP's, and 41 in most other CL's I have.  Do these run TTS?  I am a 10 in other brands.

Thanks!


----------



## Little J 10

Hello, 
I am about to buy a pair of CL Bianca's and this will be my first pair of CL's.  I am usually a US size 7, the only designer shoes I have are the Pour La Victoire Irina's and I got those in a 7 but they are a little big.  Please let me know what you think.  Thanks!


----------



## sophiahaha

HELLO

i would buy CL simple pumps 70 bought in april 2010
could you tell me how they size ???
thanks from france


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Does anyone know how the forever tinas run?


----------



## demicouture

thanks so much on the *DAFFODIL* question!

now i need help with the *BAMBOU 140* please...
does it size like the BIANCA?


----------



## simplicitydal

Hi Ladies,

I am between 35 to 35.5 depends on how the shoes run. I wear Bianca size 35, Banana size 5. Justie 35, Paola 35.5, Samira 35.5. Most of my strappy sandals are Manolo and are 35.5. 

I ordered a pair of Lady Indiana 140mm in size 35.5 and not sure if they will be too big for me. Anyone knows how these runs?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Hey all,

I'm about to grab a pair of Lady Indiana 140s in a 42 and I'm nervous because I'm not sure they'll fit. I'm a 42 in my suede VPs and I have a 42 in my patent Ron Rons 100-which are tight as hell. Does anyone know how these fit in the larger size runs? My US size is a true 11.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

318Platinum said:


> Thank you so much, *Surlygirl*!! I figured that I would just do that, seeing that I can wear a 42 in Bianca, so hopefully, the Daff (Whenever they make one in my size again) will fit me like the Patent Bianca  Thanks for the confirmation!


 

Hey 318! I see you workin' over there! Your Biancas look amazing! I'm thinking about getting a pair. Can I ask your true US size?


----------



## 318Platinum

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey 318! I see you workin' over there! Your Biancas look amazing! I'm thinking about getting a pair. Can I ask your true US size?



LOL, THANK YOU, *Choco*!! My TTS in a Louboutin Bianca is a 42 (US 12). It was really snug at first, but with stretching, I can actually wear the pumps now without having to use stockings to slip them onto my feet. They fit Perfectly now. What size are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

318Platinum said:


> LOL, THANK YOU, *Choco*!! My TTS in a Louboutin Bianca is a 42 (US 12). It was really snug at first, but with stretching, I can actually wear the pumps now without having to use stockings to slip them onto my feet. They fit Perfectly now. What size are you if you don't mind me asking?


 

I don't mind at all! You're my competition haha but we can work together! My US size is an 11 but in Loubs I'm a toight toight 42. Some models aren't even doable (damned decolletes)...you can tell I'm still bitter lol. But really, if you purchase any/try any on that are running true-let me know and I'll do the same...deal?!? ok! lol


----------



## 318Platinum

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I don't mind at all! You're my competition haha but we can work together! My US size is an 11 but in Loubs I'm a toight toight 42. Some models aren't even doable (damned decolletes)...you can tell I'm still bitter lol. But really, if you purchase any/try any on that are running true-let me know and I'll do the same...deal?!? ok! lol



lol, Okay. Will do, but I am still very VERY fresh to the shoe game( Only having one pair of Loubies, with another pair on it's way as we speak), and I only go after a select few styles, so I will try my best to let you know. I was told I have a Narrow to Average foot width (I think my feet are big), so Many say thats why I am able to fit his shoes. All I know is, that stretching this Bianca was NO JOKE!!! My Recommendation is " if you try them on, and they fit, but are really snug, I'd say get them, but maybe get them to stretch it out some for you if you intend on getting them, cause I can tell you right now, I am going to get the Nude Biancas, and I WILL HAVE THEM STRETCHED BEFORE I PUT MY FEET INTO THEM!!! lol I was told that Biancas are TTS, and I have a pair of Magos on the way and I have NO IDEA how they will fit!! We will see as soon as they come in. I'll keep you posted on the styles I try on, and what they feel like to me.


----------



## lil tote

Hi everyone,

Was hoping that you could please help me out with sizing.  

I'm a 7.5 non-CL.  I wear 37 in the Pigalle Plato and a 38 in the Decollette.  

Would I be able to fit into a 37 in the New Simples 90mm (Black Kid Leather) or should I try to get them in size 38?

Thank you!


----------



## immashoesaddict

lil tote said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Was hoping that you could please help me out with sizing.
> 
> I'm a 7.5 non-CL.  I wear 37 in the Pigalle Plato and a 38 in the Decollette.
> 
> Would I be able to fit into a 37 in the New Simples 90mm (Black Kid Leather) or should I try to get them in size 38?
> 
> Thank you!


 

no too small  New simples is tts to half size up , get the 38


----------



## immashoesaddict

sophiahaha said:


> HELLO
> 
> i would buy CL simple pumps 70 bought in april 2010
> could you tell me how they size ???
> thanks from france


 

simples TTS


----------



## lil tote

Thank you! Hope I can still get the 38s on sale 



immashoesaddict said:


> no too small  New simples is tts to half size up , get the 38


----------



## sophiahaha

immashoesaddict said:


> simples tts



thanks:d


----------



## PANda_USC

Hi my lovely ladies!

I was wondering how the pigalle 120s are running these days. I had the dorado strass 120 pigalles and I took them in a 37(1/2 size down from my TTS), and now I'm looking at the black spiked 120 pigalles and I was wondering if they run the same as the old pigalles...Any help would be greatly appreciated, ^_^!


----------



## icecreamom

Do you ladies think WS AD stretch a bit with wear? I just got mine  I'm extremely in love with them, but they are .5 size down from my TTS so the left foot is hurting a bit. I DON'T WANT TO LET THEM GO!! I would deal with the pain, but if I can take them to a cobbler and get them stretched a bit that will be great, any ideas or personal experiences that could help?


----------



## pixiesparkle

PANda_USC said:


> Hi my lovely ladies!
> 
> I was wondering how the pigalle 120s are running these days. I had the dorado strass 120 pigalles and I took them in a 37(1/2 size down from my TTS), and now I'm looking at the black spiked 120 pigalles and I was wondering if they run the same as the old pigalles...Any help would be greatly appreciated, ^_^!


We're the same size!! I can't say for the Pigalle spikes 120 exactly but I got the black Pigalle spikes 100 and took them in size 37(1/2 size down from my TTS also)..I've heard from many that if you have regular/narrow foot you should go 1 full down for the 120 due to the pitch..Quite a few other ladies here got the 120 version, I know **jenaywins** did..maybe she could help


----------



## hazeltt

PANda_USC said:


> Hi my lovely ladies!
> 
> I was wondering how the pigalle 120s are running these days. I had the dorado strass 120 pigalles and I took them in a 37(1/2 size down from my TTS), and now I'm looking at the black spiked 120 pigalles and I was wondering if they run the same as the old pigalles...Any help would be greatly appreciated, ^_^!



I sized down 1 full size in the 120. I think I could've sized down 1.5 because they stretch with wear and now I'm having a little heel slippage. HTH!


----------



## hazeltt

icecreamom said:


> Do you ladies think WS AD stretch a bit with wear? I just got mine  I'm extremely in love with them, but they are .5 size down from my TTS so the left foot is hurting a bit. I DON'T WANT TO LET THEM GO!! I would deal with the pain, but if I can take them to a cobbler and get them stretched a bit that will be great, any ideas or personal experiences that could help?



I don't have this particular shoe but I heard the ws feels like suede so it should stretch with wear. I find that all my CLs give after 1-2 wears.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Hi experts... I need help. Ive fallen in love with the Madame butterfly bootie, but am not sure what size I should take. I have Orlan 140 mm in a size 40 and they fit well. I have Bianca's in a size 39.5 and they fit well, keeping in mind that I have only worn them 3-4 times. My foot is on the wide side and I usually wear an 8 1/2. Can anyone recommend a size in the MB booties? Thanks sooooo much!


----------



## 4everglammm

Currently my wife has a pair of yoyo 85's in size 38 (first pair of Cl's) I bought these for her about a year ago. She has only worn them a couple of times because they really hurt her feet.

I want to get her another pair. She tried on a pair of Prorata 90's size 38 at NM yesterday and she loved them. They fit her great and she stated that they were comfortable and could wear them as her primary dress shoe all day no problem (this is about 1x week)

The problem is the $735 prce tag. It's a little much right now and we really dont want to spend that much on shoes. I did find a nice pair of simples 85's size 38 on ebay for $329....definetly more of our price range (especially since I will sell the YoYo's to fund them)

The YoYo's I did buy used as well for about $350 which is the most we spent for shoes. Typically $150 is our limit.

I guess my question is how much different is the fit from the simple 85 versus the Prorata 90. The thing that hurts her feet is the angle of the arch which looks the same to me in pictures. It seems like the 5mm difference is irrelevent due to the platform on the Prorata's so them look like the actual hight (arch angle) is the same.

Will the simples feel like her YoYo's as far as the angle and such.

There was not a pair of simples at NM so she couldnt try the two on. We live in Orland so we are extremly limited to CL's. NM at Milenium is the only placeI know where they are sold. Thanks a bunch


----------



## immashoesaddict

PANda_USC said:


> Hi my lovely ladies!
> 
> I was wondering how the pigalle 120s are running these days. I had the dorado strass 120 pigalles and I took them in a 37(1/2 size down from my TTS), and now I'm looking at the black spiked 120 pigalles and I was wondering if they run the same as the old pigalles...Any help would be greatly appreciated, ^_^!


 

Full down babe


----------



## immashoesaddict

icecreamom said:


> Do you ladies think WS AD stretch a bit with wear? I just got mine  I'm extremely in love with them, but they are .5 size down from my TTS so the left foot is hurting a bit. I DON'T WANT TO LET THEM GO!! I would deal with the pain, but if I can take them to a cobbler and get them stretched a bit that will be great, any ideas or personal experiences that could help?


 
SOCK TRICKKKKKKKKKKKKK  yes i think they will stretch


----------



## immashoesaddict

Imabeachgirl said:


> Hi experts... I need help. Ive fallen in love with the Madame butterfly bootie, but am not sure what size I should take. I have Orlan 140 mm in a size 40 and they fit well. I have Bianca's in a size 39.5 and they fit well, keeping in mind that I have only worn them 3-4 times. My foot is on the wide side and I usually wear an 8 1/2. Can anyone recommend a size in the MB booties? Thanks sooooo much!


 
afaik MBB are tts unless you have narrow feet then half size down .. so id say 40 .. but wait for other ladies who have them to chime in  HTH


----------



## pinkHbaobao

How do the miniglitter balato 120 fit? I am a TTS CL 38 and usually wear 7.5 in US sizes. TIA!!!!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

iirc the prorata is a similar last to simples and new simples (just a different heel?), and i wear my US shoe size in both of those. i had yoyos but sold them because the toe box was just too narrow for me. i'm not sure i'm answering your question, but i find simples incredibly comfortable!


----------



## FlipDiver

Prorata peacock patent are on sale...


----------



## regeens

Do you mean Balota? I take them 1/2 (37.5) up my TTS (37). I think 38 for you.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I'd say the feeling of wearing the Simples is close to YoYos for me, both of which I find very comfortable.

I do have a pair of Mater Claude, which has the same heel as the Proratas. I must say that I really HATE the curved heel. It's very very awkward, the platform is too thick relative to the body and heel, throwing off the balance of the shoes' esthetics but also the physics as well. I can't walk in my MCs, actually I've never even worn them out once.

So I would definitely go for the Simples.

As for the price, just look on ebay.... there are a lot of them popping up every now and then. Patience is key


----------



## regeens

Imabeachgirl said:


> Hi experts... I need help. Ive fallen in love with the Madame butterfly bootie, but am not sure what size I should take. I have Orlan 140 mm in a size 40 and they fit well. I have Bianca's in a size 39.5 and they fit well, keeping in mind that I have only worn them 3-4 times. My foot is on the wide side and I usually wear an 8 1/2. Can anyone recommend a size in the MB booties? Thanks sooooo much!



My MBBs are TTS (37). My usual CL size is 37.5. Your US TTS is 38.5 but your Bianca is 39.5 and Orlan is 40? Hmmm. This is a bit tough because majority of the ladies here take their MBBs TTS (your 38.5) or at most 1/2 up (your 39). Biancas are usually TTS too because they're stretchers but you took yours a full 1.5 size up. I am no help but maybe size the same as your Biancas.


----------



## regeens

PANda_USC said:


> Hi my lovely ladies!
> 
> I was wondering how the pigalle 120s are running these days. I had the dorado strass 120 pigalles and I took them in a 37(1/2 size down from my TTS), and now I'm looking at the black spiked 120 pigalles and I was wondering if they run the same as the old pigalles...Any help would be greatly appreciated, ^_^!



Hi *panda*!!! Good to see you here! Full size down your US TTS. HTH!


----------



## DariaD

Dear ladies, hoping for your help.

Do Very Prive Spikes run TTS?  
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/me...5d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/3/0/3091244_cm8d_big.png

I usually wear EU 38 (US 7.5 - 8?) and have quite narrow feet,  but those are EU 39. I am OK to add some padding if they are just a little loose, but if they run big then I guess I have to skip on bidding...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bluetouchpink

Hi, Ladies. I need help.

Does anyone know how the *Bibi 140 Patent Mary Jane Pumps *run? 

My usual size in other brands is 36( e.g. YSL, FENDI ), and I have narrow feet. 
My Simple pumps 85(calfskin) are 36. 

Do you think I should take these 36 or size up/down? 

Many thanks!


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=j2wFh5C


----------



## 5elle

Oh, so many variables here that you need to consider. Not as simple (no pun intended) as it seems. 

I can completely see why she finds the Prorata more comfortable than the Yoyo. Consider the following:

*
Yoyo 85* - single sole (no cushioning under foot), 85mm pitch, slightly curved very skinny heel (can feel fragile under foot), open toe (can thrown your foot forward). 

*Prorata 90* - platform (cushioning provides comfort), 80mm pitch due to 1cm platform (less steep than the Yoyo and therefore more comfortable), different curved heel which sits underfoot (thicker and feels more sturdy than the Yoyo heel) closed toe (feels more secure). 

Now the Simple...

*Simple 85* - single sole, 85 mm pitch, setback heel, closed toe

*New Simple 90* - platform, 80mm pitch, setback heel, closed toe

To answer your original question, the toebox on the Simples, New Simples and Prorata should all fit the same and you can't really compare that to the open toed Yoyo. Something else to consider though, especially when looking at eBay listings, is that the sizing of CLs changed quite dramatically in Fall 2009. Styles from before then (your yoyo is probably in this category) fit slightly smaller than newer styles. It's very likely that the 38 Prorata was so comfortable because there was more room - the Yoyos are probably on the small side but because of the open toes look fine. 

My recommendation is for a New Simple if you can't find a Yoyo- it's the closest thing you will find - only the heel is different. Do keep an eye out for Prorata as well though - maybe set up an autosearch on eBay. 

One final thought - the Prorata and New Simple are more aesthetically pleasing to me than the Simple, but it's a personal choice. Higher heel + more comfort makes a winning combination. HTH.


----------



## 5elle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I'd say the feeling of wearing the Simples is close to YoYos for me, both of which I find very comfortable.
> 
> I do have a pair of Mater Claude, which has the same heel as the Proratas. I must say that I really HATE the curved heel. It's very very awkward, the platform is too thick relative to the body and heel, throwing off the balance of the shoes' esthetics but also the physics as well. I can't walk in my MCs, actually I've never even worn them out once.
> 
> So I would definitely go for the Simples.
> 
> As for the price, just look on ebay.... there are a lot of them popping up every now and then. Patience is key



The Mater Claude is a very awkward shoe  and I returned my pair. My Proratas though, are wonderful, they were a little stiff in the beginning but the closed toe seems to give the front more structure. The fact that they're patent also helps - they feel very secure on foot. Highly recommend.


----------



## 4everglammm

5elle said:


> Oh, so many variables here that you need to consider. Not as simple (no pun intended) as it seems.
> 
> I can completely see why she finds the Prorata more comfortable than the Yoyo. Consider the following:
> 
> 
> *Yoyo 85* - single sole (no cushioning under foot), 85mm pitch, slightly curved very skinny heel (can feel fragile under foot), open toe (can thrown your foot forward).
> 
> *Prorata 90* - platform (cushioning provides comfort), 80mm pitch due to 1cm platform (less steep than the Yoyo and therefore more comfortable), different curved heel which sits underfoot (thicker and feels more sturdy than the Yoyo heel) closed toe (feels more secure).
> 
> Now the Simple...
> 
> *Simple 85* - single sole, 85 mm pitch, setback heel, closed toe
> 
> *New Simple 90* - platform, 80mm pitch, setback heel, closed toe
> 
> To answer your original question, the toebox on the Simples, New Simples and Prorata should all fit the same and you can't really compare that to the open toed Yoyo. Something else to consider though, especially when looking at eBay listings, is that the sizing of CLs changed quite dramatically in Fall 2009. Styles from before then (your yoyo is probably in this category) fit slightly smaller than newer styles. It's very likely that the 38 Prorata was so comfortable because there was more room - the Yoyos are probably on the small side but because of the open toes look fine.
> 
> My recommendation is for a New Simple if you can't find a Yoyo- it's the closest thing you will find - only the heel is different. Do keep an eye out for Prorata as well though - maybe set up an autosearch on eBay.
> 
> One final thought - the Prorata and New Simple are more aesthetically pleasing to me than the Simple, but it's a personal choice. Higher heel + more comfort makes a winning combination. HTH.


 


Thanks for all the info....I couldnt find the new simple 90's. I did find these although thy are called platform pump. Are these the new simple 90's?
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271801


----------



## 4everglammm

Thanks for all the info....I couldnt find the new simple 90's. I did find these although thy are called platform pump. Are these the new simple 90's?
(I tried to post a link but didnt work) These are the only pictures the site would let me save. Sorry they are so small.


----------



## 5elle

4everglammm said:


> Thanks for all the info....I couldnt find the new simple 90's. I did find these although thy are called platform pump. Are these the new simple 90's?
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271801




You're very welcome. No, those are the Rolando - they are 120mm high and not that comfortable either (pointy narrow toebox). We have a great thread where we help each other track down styles - you could also try requesting Proratas or New Simples 90 on there: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/help-me-find-style-size-post-requests-here-568674.html


----------



## 5elle

This is the closest I can see available on eBay right now:

New Simple 37.5 http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...men_s_Shoes&hash=item35b29159a0#ht_5124wt_987

Prorata 38.5 http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-PRORA...men_s_Shoes&hash=item48409597f0#ht_1782wt_755

New Simple 90 in black (assuming that's what you're looking for) could prove more difficult to find than the Prorata.


----------



## Melocoton

Just my 2 cents with regard to my feet:

Simple is comfortable after a few wears.  I found the 85mm and 100mm shoes need a bit of stretching before feeling truly comfy.  I have the 70mm and found that to be comfy right from the start.  (I'm more of a low-heel kind of gal.)

I found the Prorata to be a heavy shoe, weight-wise.  It's a rather bulky shoe and difficult to walk in because of all that weight in the front and the curved, thin heel.  Although, it is super comfy to stand around in.  I found that I am in between sizes on this shoe, 36 and 36.5.  No amount of padding would help the 36.5  shoe stay on my feet.  I kept walking out of them.  The  36 is too tight and too short.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Does anyone have a sense for how the Ron Ron 100mm in patent fit? They are from the 2011 collection.

I am normally a size 7.5 in CL, for example in the simple pump or you you styles. Do you think I could fit into a 7 for Ron Rons? Thanks!


----------



## jeshika

hellokatiegirl said:


> Does anyone have a sense for how the Ron Ron 100mm in patent fit? They are from the 2011 collection.
> 
> I am normally a size 7.5 in CL, for example in the simple pump or you you styles. Do you think I could fit into a 7 for Ron Rons? Thanks!



I wear the same size in the simple/you you as the ron ron. the 7 might be a little tight.


----------



## fashionista89

Hi everyone,
Am eying some Madame Butterfly Booties. Are these TTS?
Did a search in this thread but seem to find conflicting information!
Am a 40 in Very Prives..

Thanks


----------



## jeshika

DariaD said:


> Dear ladies, hoping for your help.
> 
> Do Very Prive Spikes run TTS?
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/me...5d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/3/0/3091244_cm8d_big.png
> 
> I usually wear EU 38 (US 7.5 - 8?) and have quite narrow feet,  but those are EU 39. I am OK to add some padding if they are just a little loose, but if they run big then I guess I have to skip on bidding...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



VP Spikes run large, actually because they stretch alot. I would pass.


----------



## jeshika

Bluetouchpink said:


> Hi, Ladies. I need help.
> 
> Does anyone know how the *Bibi 140 Patent Mary Jane Pumps *run?
> 
> My usual size in other brands is 36( e.g. YSL, FENDI ), and I have narrow feet.
> My Simple pumps 85(calfskin) are 36.
> 
> Do you think I should take these 36 or size up/down?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=j2wFh5C



I went 1/2 size down on my Bibis.


----------



## DariaD

Thank you Jeshica, I passed on those. (although my heart still bleeds, they went for only 500$ on eBay this night)


----------



## DariaD

Ladies, please help me with Décolleté 868 100 Patent Calf and Jazz 100 black patent sizing?
Is EU38 in those OK for narrow EU37.5 - 38 or it's better go up for 38.5?


----------



## pradaLady

Hi Ladies
I have been lurking in the forum for a while drooling on my key board... I am interested in a pair of Hai pumps, what size should I order ? I am US 5B. I have searched but Hai fit is not mentioned anywhere.
TIA


----------



## cts900

jeshika said:


> I wear the same size in the simple/you you as the ron ron. the 7 might be a little tight.





hellokatiegirl said:


> Does anyone have a sense for how the Ron Ron 100mm in patent fit? They are from the 2011 collection.
> 
> I am normally a size 7.5 in CL, for example in the simple pump or you you styles. Do you think I could fit into a 7 for Ron Rons? Thanks!



I agree with* jesh*...I wear a US 8-8.5 and a 38.5 in simple 100s and a 38.5 in ron ron 100s, BUT, a pair of patent ron rons went up in my favorite color in a 38 and I snagged them even though they were 1/2 size down from my preferred size.  I have a wide ball of foot and long toes so it took some serious toebox stretching but now I wear them ALL the time and love the fit.  I think if you have narrow feet and LOVE them, it could work.  But it will put your feet through the ringer....


----------



## gymangel812

is banana sizing the same as bianca?


----------



## SassySarah

Does anyone know how the Denis runs?


----------



## SassySarah

gymangel812 said:


> is banana sizing the same as bianca?



I've heard yes or generally half to a whole size larger than CL tts.


----------



## SassySarah

DariaD said:


> Ladies, please help me with Décolleté 868 100 Patent Calf and Jazz 100 black patent sizing?
> Is EU38 in those OK for narrow EU37.5 - 38 or it's better go up for 38.5?



Decollete runs a half size small from CL tts for most.  I am an 8.5 US wear most 39 in CL but all Decolettes are 39.5 for me.  The toe box is very tight in this style.


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi !

I was wondering if I could go TTS with a pair of pigalle 120 and some padding ? what do you ladies think ?

TIA !


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Ladies, sorry it has been so long since I've been on here but I need help. What the HELL is going on with CL sizing for Simples?!?!?
I just received my highly sought/searched after pair of Simples 100 black patent in size 37.5 from Madison NY boutique and had them shipped all the way to Sydney (shipping $140!) only to discover that they are too BIG! I already have a pair of 100s from a couple seasons ago in size 37.5 and they fit perfectly. And I have a couple of pairs of the Simple 85s from a few seasons ago and a pair from earlier this year, and they are all 37.5 and they fit fine. And I went and tried on a pair of the 100s here at the Sydney boutique only a few months ago in size 38 and there was just a tiny gap so I knew I was still a 37.5. I remember reading on here that the sizing had changed a bit and I did think the pair of 85s I bought earlier this year were slightly roomier than my older pairs, but nothing to stress about. Whereas this new pair of 100s is so much bigger! I measured them against my other pair and the sole length is identical but the curve of the heel is less - it doesn't hug the heel as much, therefore leaving a big gap. AND the sides of the new pair are higher - making the whole shoe look, dare I say it, almost ugly! And there is no side seam on the inner sides of the shoe - is this right? It looks weird, all the other Simples and Rons have seams there.
I am so frustrated and angry at the money I will now be wasting organising a return or exchange.  
I am so confused and disappointed! Please someone help explain this tragedy to me!


----------



## SassySarah

PetitColibri said:


> Hi !
> 
> I was wondering if I could go TTS with a pair of pigalle 120 and some padding ? what do you ladies think ?
> 
> TIA !



They would be too big. They run a whole size large.


----------



## immashoesaddict

Bluetouchpink said:


> Hi, Ladies. I need help.
> 
> Does anyone know how the *Bibi 140 Patent Mary Jane Pumps *run?
> 
> My usual size in other brands is 36( e.g. YSL, FENDI ), and I have narrow feet.
> My Simple pumps 85(calfskin) are 36.
> 
> Do you think I should take these 36 or size up/down?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=j2wFh5C


 

half size down


----------



## immashoesaddict

DariaD said:


> Ladies, please help me with Décolleté 868 100 Patent Calf and Jazz 100 black patent sizing?
> Is EU38 in those OK for narrow EU37.5 - 38 or it's better go up for 38.5?


 
half to full size up . depending on whether you have narrow / average / wide feet


----------



## immashoesaddict

PetitColibri said:


> Hi !
> 
> I was wondering if I could go TTS with a pair of pigalle 120 and some padding ? what do you ladies think ?
> 
> TIA !


 

I wouldnt recommend this.. because pigalle 120 is _generally_ full size down ( depending on your feet its advised half to full size down )  . Due to the pitch .. going TTS will drive you insane in the long run


----------



## immashoesaddict

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Ladies, sorry it has been so long since I've been on here but I need help. What the HELL is going on with CL sizing for Simples?!?!?
> I just received my highly sought/searched after pair of Simples 100 black patent in size 37.5 from Madison NY boutique and had them shipped all the way to Sydney (shipping $140!) only to discover that they are too BIG! I already have a pair of 100s from a couple seasons ago in size 37.5 and they fit perfectly. And I have a couple of pairs of the Simple 85s from a few seasons ago and a pair from earlier this year, and they are all 37.5 and they fit fine. And I went and tried on a pair of the 100s here at the Sydney boutique only a few months ago in size 38 and there was just a tiny gap so I knew I was still a 37.5. I remember reading on here that the sizing had changed a bit and I did think the pair of 85s I bought earlier this year were slightly roomier than my older pairs, but nothing to stress about. Whereas this new pair of 100s is so much bigger! I measured them against my other pair and the sole length is identical but the curve of the heel is less - it doesn't hug the heel as much, therefore leaving a big gap. AND the sides of the new pair are higher - making the whole shoe look, dare I say it, almost ugly! And there is no side seam on the inner sides of the shoe - is this right? It looks weird, all the other Simples and Rons have seams there.
> I am so frustrated and angry at the money I will now be wasting organising a return or exchange.
> I am so confused and disappointed! Please someone help explain this tragedy to me!


 
maybe it has been tried on i.e some one stretched them ?  afaik simples are still TTS ...


----------



## PetitColibri

SassySarah said:


> They would be too big. They run a whole size large.





immashoesaddict said:


> I wouldnt recommend this.. because pigalle 120 is _generally_ full size down ( depending on your feet its advised half to full size down )  . Due to the pitch .. going TTS will drive you insane in the long run



thanks ladies ! I thought so too...
I will wait for the right pair to come along


----------



## katsnd4spd

I normally wear a 38.5 or 39 in CLs.  I did a search and can only find information on how the Lucifer 100s or 120s run.  Does anyone have the kitten heel Lucifer?

I am trying to decide between a 38.5 or a 39.5 in these.  Both sizes are available and I am dying for a pair of these!  I haven't bought CLs for a year so I need to catch up!


----------



## PetitColibri

me again...

I was wondering how was the sizing on deroba 140 denim ?
I search this thread and found TTS on deroba but does denim changes this ?
any idea ?

TIA !


----------



## AnotherHandbag

I gave up on the Une Plume and bought the all black Panier 120, I'm out of the UK at the moment and will have very little time to return them if they're not right. 

Question is do they run TTS? I'm a 39.5 usually but these don't come in half sizes so I had to get a sz 40 (39 were all sold out) any ideas if I'm going to be disappointed?! Also are they comfortable? 

Thank you


----------



## jenayb

This style runs large. IMO these will be too big for you. I'm a tts 38.5 and all three of my Paniers are a 38; I had to take a 38 in the Praia as well.


----------



## Omaha_2072

I have Louboutin Lady Claude Leopard Pony Hair 37.5 (which I've only had the chance to wear 2-3 times so far and they are still a little on the snug side).

Would these be too small then I'm assuming? I do not currently own any VPs.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...0b1e99c0#ht_647wt_932&clk_rvr_id=242066980175

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hipployta

Hmm...I'm a US 8 and usually wear 38.5 in CLs (excepting Biancas, Dafs, and the like which are 38s)...could I pull off a 39 in VP Spikes without too many problems?

The only VPs I own are VP Oxblood in 38 and VP Tortoise (with gold toe) in 38.5


----------



## caitygreen17

Anyone know about DELFIN sizing????


----------



## yazziestarr

Depends on you foot I think. I found very little difference in size. I wear a 7.5 /8 US and I took the 38 ...37 fit too length wise but the front was tight. I average a 38 in CLs.

Also, I  think it will be an easy fix if they are big. heel grip of  foot pad should do the trick.


----------



## NANI1972

The sizing sticky thread that is found right above here would be a help.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...g-info-and-advice-read-first-page-624294.html


----------



## AnotherHandbag

NANI1972 said:


> The sizing sticky thread that is found right above here would be a help.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...g-info-and-advice-read-first-page-624294.html




No info there, but I should've posted there first..whoops


----------



## PetitColibri

Hipployta said:


> Hmm...I'm a US 8 and usually wear 38.5 in CLs (excepting Biancas, Dafs, and the like which are 38s)...could I pull off a 39 in VP Spikes without too many problems?
> 
> The only VPs I own are VP Oxblood in 38 and VP Tortoise (with gold toe) in 38.5



they are know to stretch a lot so better tts or even 0.5 size down
I guess for you a 39 would be too big sorry


----------



## Hipployta

PetitColibri said:


> they are know to stretch a lot so better tts or even 0.5 size down
> I guess for you a 39 would be too big sorry



Thank you

Depressed :cry:

I really regret not jumping on all the spikes that came out last fall. 

*sigh*


----------



## SassySarah

Hipployta said:


> Thank you
> 
> Depressed :cry:
> 
> I really regret not jumping on all the spikes that came out last fall.
> 
> *sigh*



Yeah the black VP spikes run unusually large, a whole to half size.  The beige VP spikes are closer to TTS or half size down.


----------



## hlm123

sorry i posted in the wrong place earlier! i was wondering how the patent delico run. im a size 7 in most shoes and i think my feet are slightly wider than average. i have the rolandos and patent vampanas in 37.5. both those shoes are a little long, but the width is fine.

TIA!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

immashoesaddict said:


> maybe it has been tried on i.e some one stretched them ?  afaik simples are still TTS ...


 
 tks fellow shoeaddict ... nope, these haven't been worn in - they look brand spanking new but they just feel all wrong. I have a horrible sinking feeling that quality control at louboutin is slipping ...


----------



## hellokatiegirl

cts900 said:


> I agree with* jesh*...I wear a US 8-8.5 and a 38.5 in simple 100s and a 38.5 in ron ron 100s, BUT, a pair of patent ron rons went up in my favorite color in a 38 and I snagged them even though they were 1/2 size down from my preferred size.  I have a wide ball of foot and long toes so it took some serious toebox stretching but now I wear them ALL the time and love the fit.  I think if you have narrow feet and LOVE them, it could work.  But it will put your feet through the ringer....



Thanks for the advice everyone. I think I am going to pass on the 7. They are tempting because they are in a color I love, but I'd rather get the correct fit!


----------



## SassySarah

AnotherHandbag said:


> I gave up on the Une Plume and bought the all black Panier 120, I'm out of the UK at the moment and will have very little time to return them if they're not right.
> 
> Question is do they run TTS? I'm a 39.5 usually but these don't come in half sizes so I had to get a sz 40 (39 were all sold out) any ideas if I'm going to be disappointed?! Also are they comfortable?
> 
> Thank you



My Nordstrom SA has a black patent Une Plum sling size 40.  This style runs small for me, I am a 39 and took a 39.5 in both my pairs.


----------



## immashoesaddict

shoeaddict1979 said:


> tks fellow shoeaddict ... nope, these haven't been worn in - they look brand spanking new but they just feel all wrong. I have a horrible sinking feeling that quality control at louboutin is slipping ...


 
thats REALLY weird  im soo sorry , how much too big is it? perhaps you could put some insoles and heel grips if its half size ..but cant help you with full size


----------



## immashoesaddict

Hipployta said:


> Hmm...I'm a US 8 and usually wear 38.5 in CLs (excepting Biancas, Dafs, and the like which are 38s)...could I pull off a 39 in VP Spikes without too many problems?
> 
> The only VPs I own are VP Oxblood in 38 and VP Tortoise (with gold toe) in 38.5


 
should be about half size too big but easily fixed with some insole and heel grips  ( I wear the same size as you and have a few 39's VP )


----------



## immashoesaddict

Omaha_2072 said:


> I have Louboutin Lady Claude Leopard Pony Hair 37.5 (which I've only had the chance to wear 2-3 times so far and they are still a little on the snug side).
> 
> Would these be too small then I'm assuming? I do not currently own any VPs.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...0b1e99c0#ht_647wt_932&clk_rvr_id=242066980175
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

yes too small and toe hang is not pretty


----------



## immashoesaddict

katsnd4spd said:


> I normally wear a 38.5 or 39 in CLs.  I did a search and can only find information on how the Lucifer 100s or 120s run.  Does anyone have the kitten heel Lucifer?
> 
> I am trying to decide between a 38.5 or a 39.5 in these.  Both sizes are available and I am dying for a pair of these!  I haven't bought CLs for a year so I need to catch up!


 
I would think that it is tts (38.5) , but please wait for some one else to advise you


----------



## JRed

If I wear 39 in VP, would I be 39 in Ron Ron 100 kid as well?  Thank you!


----------



## PetitColibri

Cityfashionista said:


> I have 2 pair of the Debora wedges both are a size 41. I usually wear a 40.5 -41. They fit fine I just have peep toe issues. I would say these wedges are TTS to a 1/2 size up?
> 
> I HTHs.



do you have denim deroba ? do you think denim deroba are also TTS ?
TIA !


----------



## immashoesaddict

JRed said:


> If I wear 39 in VP, would I be 39 in Ron Ron 100 kid as well?  Thank you!


 

Yup


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> Flannel won't stretch much, if at all. Can you exchange them?
> 
> 
> 
> Size up a half size for thigh-highs.




*jenaywins* do you know if denim deroba can be taken tts ?
TIA !


----------



## Hipployta

immashoesaddict said:


> should be about half size too big but easily fixed with some insole and heel grips  ( I wear the same size as you and have a few 39's VP )



There isn't a problem with the peeptoe?


----------



## Omaha_2072

Awwww....shucks...

I appreciate your reply though! Do you think I should be looking for a 37.5 or a 38 in this style of VPs? Unfortunately I do not have any store close to me where I can try them on.



immashoesaddict said:


> yes too small and toe hang is not pretty


----------



## jenayb

PetitColibri said:


> *jenaywins* do you know if denim deroba can be taken tts ?
> TIA !



IMO yes it can.


----------



## Cityfashionista

PetitColibri said:


> do you have denim deroba ? do you think denim deroba are also TTS ?
> TIA !


 

I don't have the Denim pair but I would think they're TTS also.

Good luck.


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> IMO yes it can.





Cityfashionista said:


> I don't have the Denim pair but I would think they're TTS also.
> 
> Good luck.



thanks ladies 
will see I should receive them by the end of the week... I hope to go to summer festival with it : for once I will be super tall and see much better


----------



## jenayb

PetitColibri said:


> thanks ladies
> will see I should receive them by the end of the week... I hope to go to summer festival with it : for once I will be super tall and see much better



Woohoo being tall!!


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> Woohoo being tall!!


yeah  I really need the extra 140mm LOL


----------



## jenayb

PetitColibri said:


> yeah  I really need the extra 140mm LOL



Me too.


----------



## longneckzaraffe

hi, im a 7.5 (tts) in the greissimo mules and an 8.5 in the jem velours (it was mentioned on the barneys website that I should take then 1 size up and they fit perfectly) but I was wondering for the fishnet fetilos are they true to size?


----------



## VCAlover

Hi dear CL ladies, I just got my first pair of CL and really need your professional advice!
I am US 6 med width, I got the Pigalle Flats in 36 and the toe box are way too small for my toes, they can't even stay straight if you know what I mean 
Which of the 3 will be the best solution?
(1) get a 36.5  (2) get a 37  (3) use the alcohol trick to stretch them

thank you very much!!!


----------



## jenayb

longneckzaraffe said:


> hi, im a 7.5 (tts) in the greissimo mules and an 8.5 in the jem velours (it was mentioned on the barneys website that I should take then 1 size up and they fit perfectly) but I was wondering for the fishnet fetilos are they true to size?


 
The Fetilo ran very small; you would be safe sizing up a half to full size. 



shaneru said:


> Hi dear CL ladies, I just got my first pair of CL and really need your professional advice!
> I am US 6 med width, I got the Pigalle Flats in 36 and the toe box are way too small for my toes, they can't even stay straight if you know what I mean
> Which of the 3 will be the best solution?
> (1) get a 36.5 (2) get a 37 (3) use the alcohol trick to stretch them
> 
> thank you very much!!!


 
If the length is not accommodating, stretching will not help. Stretching is typically only a remedy for width issues. I'd size up.


----------



## VCAlover

jenaywins said:


> If the length is not accommodating, stretching will not help. Stretching is typically only a remedy for width issues. I'd size up.



thank you dear! I've searched around but couldn't find sizing guide for Pigalle flats, do you know if they run half or a whole size smaller?


----------



## jenayb

shaneru said:


> thank you dear! I've searched around but couldn't find sizing guide for Pigalle flats, do you know if they run half or a whole size smaller?


 
You know, I took both of my Pigalle flats a half size up, and I honestly feel that I could have gone TTS.


----------



## VCAlover

jenaywins said:


> You know, I took both of my Pigalle flats a half size up, and I honestly feel that I could have gone TTS.



interesting!
awww how come it's not TTS for me? :'(
do you feel that they stretch a lot and quickly?
sorry I keep bugging you with all the details


----------



## immashoesaddict

Hipployta said:


> There isn't a problem with the peeptoe?


 
Nope  
Heres a 39 rose gold nappa on me  ( i wear 38.5 TTS )


----------



## immashoesaddict

Omaha_2072 said:


> Awwww....shucks...
> 
> I appreciate your reply though! Do you think I should be looking for a 37.5 or a 38 in this style of VPs? Unfortunately I do not have any store close to me where I can try them on.


 
Well lady claude is TTS - 1/2 size up  .. i would say 37.5 
in VP's 
P.s i just got my grafitti VP , the same one in the action but different sizing .. i took a stab getting the 38 last year - they were with a friend in london   ( tts 38.5 ) and they fit perfectly ..the same as my 38.5 VP's ..so i think theres a possibility you could work them. do you have urm the long toes issue? If you do i wouldnt recommend getting the 37 .


----------



## immashoesaddict

shaneru said:


> Hi dear CL ladies, I just got my first pair of CL and really need your professional advice!
> I am US 6 med width, I got the Pigalle Flats in 36 and the toe box are way too small for my toes, they can't even stay straight if you know what I mean
> Which of the 3 will be the best solution?
> (1) get a 36.5  (2) get a 37  (3) use the alcohol trick to stretch them
> 
> thank you very much!!!


 
get 36.5


----------



## nalexis2121

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (81/2-9)
 Width of feet (average/ flat feet)
 own, 3 pair of dafs 39 and one 39.5, MBB Booties 39.5
 Bibi 140mm suede 


can you tell me how these fit, should i TTS @ a 39 up 0.5 down 0.5? thanks!


----------



## immashoesaddict

nalexis2121 said:


> &#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (81/2-9)
> &#8226; Width of feet (average/ flat feet)
> &#8226; own, 3 pair of dafs 39 and one 39.5, MBB Booties 39.5
> &#8226; Bibi 140mm suede
> 
> 
> can you tell me how these fit, should i TTS @ a 39 up 0.5 down 0.5? thanks!


 
Bibi half size down from tts  38.5


----------



## angelcove

Hi. Need help w/Lady Peep Pump sizing.  Do I go TTS or 1/2 size up? 
What I have:
MBP, new VP 6.5
Lady Peep sling 7 (a little snug)
MBB 6.5
Miss Clichy, Clichy, NP 7

THANK YOU!!


----------



## nalexis2121

immashoesaddict said:


> Bibi half size down from tts  38.5



thank you =)


----------



## jenayb

shaneru said:


> interesting!
> awww how come it's not TTS for me? :'(
> do you feel that they stretch a lot and quickly?
> sorry I keep bugging you with all the details



Well, everyone has different feet hon. Some are wide, some are narrow, etc. So shoes fit people differently. 

I found that mine took about three or four wears before breaking in. I actually bought a shoe stretcher a couple months back. Really helps!!


----------



## Omaha_2072

I do not have the long toe issue. My big toes are the longest in each foot. But I do have a little wider foot than average I think though. Do you happen to know, how often do these pop up on the Bay or Bonanza?

Hmmmm....wheels of reason are churning...



immashoesaddict said:


> Well lady claude is TTS - 1/2 size up  .. i would say 37.5
> in VP's
> P.s i just got my grafitti VP , the same one in the action but different sizing .. i took a stab getting the 38 last year - they were with a friend in london   ( tts 38.5 ) and they fit perfectly ..the same as my 38.5 VP's ..so i think theres a possibility you could work them. do you have urm the long toes issue? If you do i wouldnt recommend getting the 37 .


----------



## immashoesaddict

Omaha_2072 said:


> I do not have the long toe issue. My big toes are the longest in each foot. But I do have a little wider foot than average I think though. Do you happen to know, how often do these pop up on the Bay or Bonanza?
> 
> Hmmmm....wheels of reason are churning...


 

VERY VERY rarely ..grafittis are quiet rare .. i got mine end of last year by luck


----------



## VCAlover

immashoesaddict said:


> get 36.5





jenaywins said:


> Well, everyone has different feet hon. Some are wide, some are narrow, etc. So shoes fit people differently.
> 
> I found that mine took about three or four wears before breaking in. I actually bought a shoe stretcher a couple months back. Really helps!!



thanks for your advices! i think to play safe I better go get 36.5, if they are still available


----------



## immashoesaddict

shaneru said:


> thanks for your advices! i think to play safe I better go get 36.5, if they are still available


 
worse scenario ( borrow ze bf's sports socks ...and sock trick the crap out of the toe part  )


----------



## VCAlover

immashoesaddict said:


> worse scenario ( borrow ze bf's sports socks ...and sock trick the crap out of the toe part  )



hoho that's right! I called my SA and confirmed there are 0 pair left in the country since it was on sale..
so now my Pigalles are stuffed with 2 thick alcohol socks ;p

i'm so excited to see the difference tomorrow!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

immashoesaddict said:


> thats REALLY weird  im soo sorry , how much too big is it? perhaps you could put some insoles and heel grips if its half size ..but cant help you with full size


 
aw tks lovely - i've sent them back to exchange for the size 37. fingers crossed they fit!


----------



## Avril

Hi girls! What's the sizing like for patent black Simple 70? I'm a 41.5 in black patent VP. Thanks!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Avril said:


> Hi girls! What's the sizing like for patent black Simple 70? I'm a 41.5 in black patent VP. Thanks!


 
tts. same size as your VP


----------



## Avril

immashoesaddict said:


> tts. same size as your VP



Excellent, thanks hun!


----------



## needloub

I just received my beige MBB's but they are a bit loose at the top bow. They fit me perfectly lengthwise however. If I size down to a 37.5, I don't want to lose circulation in my pinky toe (this is the reason I sold 4 pairs of shoes) and I don't want to lose this pair. Are there some of you that just have skinny ankles and sizing down won't help?


----------



## *MJ*

needloub said:


> I just received my beige MBB's but they are a bit loose at the top bow. They fit me perfectly lengthwise however. If I size down to a 37.5, I don't want to lose circulation in my pinky toe (this is the reason I sold 4 pairs of shoes) and I don't want to lose this pair. Are there some of you that just have skinny ankles and sizing down won't help?



I have skinny ankles, and the MBB's are always loose on my ankles. I tried TTS, and half size down, and they were the same. I still love them though!


----------



## needloub

*MJ* said:


> I have skinny ankles, and the MBB's are always loose on my ankles. I tried TTS, and half size down, and they were the same. I still love them though!



Thanks for the help! I am just so conflicted because I don't want to get another so it can just fit me around the ankles, but be tight lengthwise in the hopes that it will stretch KWIM?


----------



## *MJ*

needloub said:


> Thanks for the help! I am just so conflicted because I don't want to get another so it can just fit me around the ankles, but be tight lengthwise in the hopes that it will stretch KWIM?



You're welcome!! 

I know just what you mean...I went with TTS since it was perfect lengthwise...no pain or toe smashing.


----------



## Koca

do the sobeks run the same as ADs????


----------



## FlipDiver

needloub said:


> I just received my beige MBB's but they are a bit loose at the top bow. They fit me perfectly lengthwise however. If I size down to a 37.5, I don't want to lose circulation in my pinky toe (this is the reason I sold 4 pairs of shoes) and I don't want to lose this pair. Are there some of you that just have skinny ankles and sizing down won't help?



Would it help to put heel grips?  That way it'll push your foot forward at the arch?  I don't have MBBs but I hear they stretch, so if a half size down fits maybe you can stretch the toebox to break them in...


----------



## needloub

FlipDiver said:


> Would it help to put heel grips?  That way it'll push your foot forward at the arch?  I don't have MBBs but I hear they stretch, so if a half size down fits maybe you can stretch the toebox to break them in...



I never thought about putting heel grips in, but I will give it a try. TBH, I don't think it will help with the loose top bows though. I don't think I want to size down because I don't want a tight pair of shoes. I just gave away several pairs that are too uncomfortable because of tightness. Besides, I think I will get toe overhang. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## fashionista89

I'm eying Madame Butterfly Booties too..
Am TTS 40. I can only find 39.5 and 40.5 though, thoughts on whether i should half size up or down?


----------



## larischa

Ladies..I need ur help pls..
My CL's are
Greissimo pump 38.5
Lady peeptoe 39
jenny 40
Aldatama 39
scissor girl 39.5
Peniche 39.5
hyper prive 39
bianca satin 39
brandaplato 39
salsbourg 39

for now I want to make an order for
-Lady Page Platform
-banana
-exclu
-no prive glitter 120 (confuse,do I have to refer for the NP old sizing or new one?)
-Dorepi pony heels
-madame butterfly boot

Which size I should refer to?
TIA


----------



## xlovely

fashionista89 said:


> I'm eying Madame Butterfly Booties too..
> Am TTS 40. I can only find 39.5 and 40.5 though, thoughts on whether i should half size up or down?



I would take the *39.5*, the MBB's are so soft and will stretch rather easily!


----------



## xlovely

larischa said:


> Ladies..I need ur help pls..
> My CL's are
> Greissimo pump 38.5
> Lady peeptoe 39
> jenny 40
> Aldatama 39
> scissor girl 39.5
> Peniche 39.5
> hyper prive 39
> bianca satin 39
> brandaplato 39
> salsbourg 39
> 
> for now I want to make an order for
> -Lady Page Platform
> -banana
> -exclu
> -no prive glitter 120 (confuse,do I have to refer for the NP old sizing or new one?)
> -Dorepi pony heels
> -madame butterfly boot
> 
> Which size I should refer to?
> TIA



For the MBB I would take 39 or 38.5, and Exclu 39


----------



## fashionista89

xlovely said:


> I would take the *39.5*, the MBB's are so soft and will stretch rather easily!


Thank you


----------



## larischa

thank you xlovely


----------



## strife00

What size should I get in the Kid Leather Bibi? I'm a size 9 normally.

This is my first pair of CL so I wanna make sure to get the right size


----------



## *MJ*

strife00 said:


> What size should I get in the Kid Leather Bibi? I'm a size 9 normally.
> 
> This is my first pair of CL so I wanna make sure to get the right size



I am a US 9, and I take the Bibi 1/2 size down, 38.5.


----------



## strife00

*MJ* said:


> I am a US 9, and I take the Bibi 1/2 size down, 38.5.



I just placed my order, I cannot wait till they get here!!!!
Thank you so much!


----------



## *MJ*

strife00 said:


> I just placed my order, I cannot wait till they get here!!!!
> Thank you so much!



You're welcome!! Congrats!!! Please post pics when they arrive!!


----------



## cherrylove

Hi lovely ladies!

I'm new to CL & I was reading quite a bit from here, however I'm still dazed about the sizing! 

I would like to start collecting the basics, so which size I should get for these:

Pigalles (Leather) 100
Pigalles(Patent) 120
Declic (Leather & Patent) 120 & 140 - How do I know if it's old or new?*blush*
Rolando (Leather & Patent) 120
Maudissima Patent 100
& flats?

I tried Elisa 100 Leather in 38 but due to my extreme Morton's toe on my left, they were curling whereas my right was fine. So, I got myself a pair in 38.5 instead (with a bit of help from sole petal), Yay! I've also tried the Simple Pumps 100 Patent in 37.5 & they felt fine!!! I'm usually UK5/5.5 which converts into US8/8.5. TIA!!

xoxo


----------



## FlipDiver

If I have average to wide feet and wear: 
35 in Bianca/Bibi
35.5 in Ron Ron, Simples, Mago/Maggie 140, Pigalle/Lucifer Bow 100
36 in Decollete... 

... Can I get away with 36.5 in Balota 120? Or would I be better off squeezing into 35.5? (no 36 to be found)


----------



## anniethecat

FlipDiver said:


> If I have average to wide feet and wear:
> 35 in Bianca/Bibi
> 35.5 in Ron Ron, Simples, Mago/Maggie 140, Pigalle/Lucifer Bow 100
> 36 in Decollete...
> 
> ... Can I get away with 36.5 in Balota 120? Or would I be better off squeezing into 35.5? (no 36 to be found)


 
I took my Balota TTS, if this helps, I could not have done half size smaller.  I have never tried on any of those shoes you have listed, but my VP size is 41, and that's what size I got in Balota.


----------



## FlipDiver

anniethecat said:


> I took my Balota TTS, if this helps, I could not have done half size smaller.  I have never tried on any of those shoes you have listed, but my VP size is 41, and that's what size I got in Balota.



Thanks annie!  I keep reading various reviews and it seems like a mixed bag.  Some say TTS, some say half size down...


----------



## jeshika

FlipDiver said:


> If I have average to wide feet and wear:
> 35 in Bianca/Bibi
> 35.5 in Ron Ron, Simples, Mago/Maggie 140, Pigalle/Lucifer Bow 100
> 36 in Decollete...
> 
> ... Can I get away with 36.5 in Balota 120? Or would I be better off squeezing into 35.5? (no 36 to be found)



i say squeeze! i think the 35.5 will work!


----------



## anniethecat

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks annie! I keep reading various reviews and it seems like a mixed bag. Some say TTS, some say half size down...


 
I went TTS because I broke my left foot a few years ago and it is a little on the wide side compared to my right with is medium width.


----------



## seriousLe

I'm planning on buying a pair of Very Prives... Could someone please help me with sizing!

*Non-CL size: *typically a 6 at Aldo
*Width of feet:* average I guess? BUT, I have that little bone on the outside of my feet (by the pinky toe) that sticks out a bit 
*CL sizing:* 2 pairs of patent Ron Rons, size 35.5; leather Rosella flats, size 36.5; flannel Lady Derby, size 36.5 (these seem to be half a size too big for me-- I can stick my finger in the back of the shoe!); I have also tried on a pair of Jenny satin slingbacks in a 36 and they were a perfect fit.

The 120mm VPs I am looking at are new and I guess from the upcoming season. I would be getting them in the graine calfskin leather.
My sister has a pair of kid leather VPs in a 35.5 and I can't recall entirely (this was from last summer) but I believe I got my foot INTO them after much struggle but they were ridiculously tight.
So should I go with a 36 or a 36.5?

Thanks!


----------



## immashoesaddict

seriousLe said:


> I'm planning on buying a pair of Very Prives... Could someone please help me with sizing!
> 
> *Non-CL size: *typically a 6 at Aldo
> *Width of feet:* average I guess? BUT, I have that little bone on the outside of my feet (by the pinky toe) that sticks out a bit
> *CL sizing:* 2 pairs of patent Ron Rons, size 35.5; leather Rosella flats, size 36.5; flannel Lady Derby, size 36.5 (these seem to be half a size too big for me-- I can stick my finger in the back of the shoe!); I have also tried on a pair of Jenny satin slingbacks in a 36 and they were a perfect fit.
> 
> The 120mm VPs I am looking at are new and I guess from the upcoming season. I would be getting them in the graine calfskin leather.
> My sister has a pair of kid leather VPs in a 35.5 and I can't recall entirely (this was from last summer) but I believe I got my foot INTO them after much struggle but they were ridiculously tight.
> So should I go with a 36 or a 36.5?
> 
> Thanks!


 

id say 36 =]


----------



## vhdos

I am a TTS 35.  I am a 35 in NPs (although, I can wear a 35.5 too with a little padding), 35.5 in C'est Moi booties.  I had a pair of New Simples in 35 and they were incredibly uncomfortable for me - they were way too tight in the toe box, but still slipped off the heel.  Can anyone compare the fit of the Pigalle 100 to the fit of a New Simple?  
Anyone know if a 35 pigalle 100 (metallic) would fit me?


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Simple question ....

I'm trying to buy a pair of patent Simple (4") online and the seller isn't giving me accurate measurements. Actually i'm not 100% sure they are Simples... so I'm attaching a photo

I'm usually a 38.5 in Manolos and Choos etc
For Louboutins, I'm a 39.5 for the Prive Patent Cork heels. I could wear the 39 but they were tight

My foot measurement is 9.75 inches

The size they have is 39.5 but i'm afraid it's going to be too big =( 
Any idea if I should be going TTS (38.5) for the 4" Simple or 39 or 39.5?


----------



## immashoesaddict

vhdos said:


> I am a TTS 35. I am a 35 in NPs (although, I can wear a 35.5 too with a little padding), 35.5 in C'est Moi booties. I had a pair of New Simples in 35 and they were incredibly uncomfortable for me - they were way too tight in the toe box, but still slipped off the heel. Can anyone compare the fit of the Pigalle 100 to the fit of a New Simple?
> Anyone know if a 35 pigalle 100 (metallic) would fit me?


 
new simples is half size up from tts , so you actally needed 35.5 . the pigalle will be half a size too big for you . 34.5 ( 1/2 down from tts )


----------



## immashoesaddict

bubbleliciousis said:


> Simple question ....
> 
> I'm trying to buy a pair of patent Simple (4") online and the seller isn't giving me accurate measurements. Actually i'm not 100% sure they are Simples... so I'm attaching a photo
> 
> I'm usually a 38.5 in Manolos and Choos etc
> For Louboutins, I'm a 39.5 for the Prive Patent Cork heels. I could wear the 39 but they were tight
> 
> My foot measurement is 9.75 inches
> 
> The size they have is 39.5 but i'm afraid it's going to be too big =(
> Any idea if I should be going TTS (38.5) for the 4" Simple or 39 or 39.5?


 
 39.5 for you..same size as your prives . i take 38.5 with all my prives and simples HTH ( p.s i dont think your tts is 38.5 .. my tts is 38.5 and no way i could ever fit 39.5 prives.. theyd be flopping off me )


----------



## vhdos

immashoesaddict said:


> new simples is half size up from tts , so you actally needed 35.5 . the pigalle will be half a size too big for you . 34.5 ( 1/2 down from tts )



Wow, New Simple is supposed to be  a 1/2 size up?  I had to put ball-of-foot pads and heel grips just to keep mine from slipping off my feet.  The 35 was definitely too big for me, but the toe box was way too small - it was just not a good shoe for my feet I guess.  I'm wondering if I would have the same problem with a Pigalle?


----------



## immashoesaddict

vhdos said:


> Wow, New Simple is supposed to be a 1/2 size up? I had to put ball-of-foot pads and heel grips just to keep mine from slipping off my feet. The 35 was definitely too big for me, but the toe box was way too small - it was just not a good shoe for my feet I guess. I'm wondering if I would have the same problem with a Pigalle?


 
 hmmm  Yeah afaik i wear 38.5 normal simples and 39 in new simples because of the toe box . But i take 38 with the pigalle 100 .. hope that makes sense .have you sock tricked the toe part , may be that will help . I find pigalle more forgiving - toe box wise just that youd get really annoyed if the length isnt right


----------



## FlipDiver

vhdos said:


> Wow, New Simple is supposed to be  a 1/2 size up?  I had to put ball-of-foot pads and heel grips just to keep mine from slipping off my feet.  The 35 was definitely too big for me, but the toe box was way too small - it was just not a good shoe for my feet I guess.  I'm wondering if I would have the same problem with a Pigalle?



New Simples ran half size large in my experience... I had to go at least a half size to almost a full size down b/c they ran really big, esp. in the heels like you said.  They were falling off of me.


----------



## vhdos

immashoesaddict said:


> hmmm  Yeah afaik i wear 38.5 normal simples and 39 in new simples because of the toe box . But i take 38 with the pigalle 100 .. hope that makes sense .have you sock tricked the toe part , may be that will help . I find pigalle more forgiving - toe box wise just that youd get really annoyed if the length isnt right



Oh yes, I tried everything to stretch the toe box in the NS.  The first (and only) time I wore them, I was literally limping along after about an hour because they hurt so bad.  No big deal though, I just sold them and will never buy them again
Back to my original post, I suppose I should pass on the Pigalle.  I just don't want to risk it without trying them on (and a "no return" policy).
Thanks


----------



## immashoesaddict

vhdos said:


> Oh yes, I tried everything to stretch the toe box in the NS. The first (and only) time I wore them, I was literally limping along after about an hour because they hurt so bad. No big deal though, I just sold them and will never buy them again
> Back to my original post, I suppose I should pass on the Pigalle. I just don't want to risk it without trying them on (and a "no return" policy).
> Thanks


 
im 98% sure that the pigalle will be too big for you  and they do stretch as well. pigalle 100 is half down from your TTS , wish there was a way for you to work them , sorry


----------



## mile2424

so if my gf wears a 38 in the black leather Bianca's what size do you think she would be in the new simple's? Also what about the sexy strass 100?


----------



## regeens

^Biancas are usually taken at US TTS (i.e., her size in other brands). So assuming her US TTS is 38, she may take the New Simple in 38.5. Note that there is some difference of opinion on the New Simple sizing. I take mine half up my US TTS because I want room in the toebox. Other girls take it half size down (see the posts above).


----------



## jamidee

Let's see.. Ron Ron 40.5, Declic 40, Bianca 40, VP 40, Tsar 40, Alti 140- 40.5, Lady Peep Sling 40.5, Pigalle 120mm-39.5... 

I'm a US 9, but for some reason my CL size seems to be 40? 
I don't have wide feet (they are average) but I do have large toes...the Alti 140 40 fit in the length I just had a hard time with the toe box so with some effort .. I could have worn a 40. 

What would be Decollete size be ?
What would my Banana size be? 

Also, one last question... does the Pigalle Plato run different than Pigalle? I'm looking into Pigalle Plato 140... would I still be a 39.5? or go down another half a size and be a 39?
Thanks!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

FlipDiver said:


> New Simples ran half size large in my experience... I had to go at least a half size to almost a full size down b/c they ran really big, esp. in the heels like you said. They were falling off of me.


 

Flip they are actually TTS - 1/2 size up as per first page


----------



## immashoesaddict

jamidee said:


> Let's see.. Ron Ron 40.5, Declic 40, Bianca 40, VP 40, Tsar 40, Alti 140- 40.5, Lady Peep Sling 40.5, Pigalle 120mm-39.5...
> 
> I'm a US 9, but for some reason my CL size seems to be 40?
> I don't have wide feet (they are average) but I do have large toes...the Alti 140 40 fit in the length I just had a hard time with the toe box so with some effort .. I could have worn a 40.
> 
> What would be Decollete size be ?
> What would my Banana size be?
> 
> Also, one last question... does the Pigalle Plato run different than Pigalle? I'm looking into Pigalle Plato 140... would I still be a 39.5? or go down another half a size and be a 39?
> Thanks!!


 
Decollete half size to full size up from tts 
Bana half down from tts

plato is the same as pigalle but the sizing will be as follow : 120plato ( goes by pigalle 100 sizing  ) 1/2 size down from tts , 140 plato ( goes by pigalle 120 sizing ) 1/2 - fullsize down ( generally its full size down)


----------



## FlipDiver

immashoesaddict said:


> Flip they are actually TTS - 1/2 size up as per first page



Yeah it was so strange... I bought a pair of New Simples from Bluefly 1/2 size up, per the sizing guide on the first page.  I had to return them immediately b/c they were crazy huge, like I could slip 2 fingers in the heel.  But that was just my experience, my feet are weird... I have a narrow heel and the balls of my feet are on the wide side, so I think that's why my sizing is off


----------



## CLLOve

Where can I get the Yolanda black on black spikes in size 38.5 or 39?
Also how much are they?


----------



## immashoesaddict

FlipDiver said:


> Yeah it was so strange... I bought a pair of New Simples from Bluefly 1/2 size up, per the sizing guide on the first page. I had to return them immediately b/c they were crazy huge, like I could slip 2 fingers in the heel. But that was just my experience, my feet are weird... I have a narrow heel and the balls of my feet are on the wide side, so I think that's why my sizing is off


 
 ahh ! yeah then again..CL is sizing is quiet crazy lol!!! my toes were crying when i was reading your post  the tts new simples were like hell already ( mind you i have average feet not wide or anything ) .  one of the reasons why i steer clear from NS , tts lengths perfect but toe kills , half up toe perfect length too long...cant please everyone lol


----------



## immashoesaddict

CLLOve said:


> Where can I get the Yolanda black on black spikes in size 38.5 or 39?
> Also how much are they?


 
youre in the wrong thread....this is the *sizing *thread 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/help-me-find-style-size-post-requests-here-568674.html


----------



## mile2424

How do the Simple 100's in suede fit compared to the Simple 100's in patent? If I wear a 37.5 in the suede should I get the same size in the patent or will the patent stretch out?


----------



## foxyqt

Hi All!

I want to get a *Simple 85* patent pump as a gift for my cousin but I don't know what her size is >_<; she normally wears sizes 37-38 in other brands..

She did try on my patent Decolettes in size 37.5 but they were too tight on her..

Which size do you recommend I get her? Please help! I'm travelling tomorrow and I'm very short on time.. I'd appreciate your advice sooo very much


----------



## immashoesaddict

mile2424 said:


> so if my gf wears a 38 in the black leather Bianca's what size do you think she would be in the new simple's? Also what about the sexy strass 100?


 
38.5 TTS ( i take 38 in biancas ) new simples 39 ..but does she have narrow feeet average etc? thanks


----------



## immashoesaddict

mile2424 said:


> How do the Simple 100's in suede fit compared to the Simple 100's in patent? If I wear a 37.5 in the suede should I get the same size in the patent or will the patent stretch out?


 
they fit the same  Patent is less forgiving than suedes .


----------



## PetitColibri

anyone knows how the VIVAEVA 160 runs ? would 0.5 small be too small ?


----------



## immashoesaddict

foxyqt said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I want to get a *Simple 85* patent pump as a gift for my cousin but I don't know what her size is >_<; she normally wears sizes 37-38 in other brands..
> 
> She did try on my patent Decolettes in size 37.5 but they were too tight on her..
> 
> Which size do you recommend I get her? Please help! I'm travelling tomorrow and I'm very short on time.. I'd appreciate your advice sooo very much


 
Its hard to say , decolletes are half to full size up and without knowing her sizes . i cant say for sure. are you able to elaborate the sizes she takes in other brands and specifies the brands


----------



## SassySarah

PetitColibri said:


> anyone knows how the VIVAEVA 160 runs ? would 0.5 small be too small ?



There was a reveal thread with someone who had to take a .5 down and concern of being too small.  Slight heel overhang if i remember right.  I would try TTS.


----------



## PetitColibri

SassySarah said:


> There was a reveal thread with someone who had to take a .5 down and concern of being too small.  Slight heel overhang if i remember right.  I would try TTS.



Thanks ! I've already seen the thread in question but was still tempted...


----------



## MDM

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes:  *US 7*
 Width of feet:  *Average, leaning towards wide*
 What CLs you already have:  *Most of my CLs are 37 / 37.5*
 The style you are asking about:  *Pharaone* (I think it's from 2009)


----------



## LavenderIce

MDM said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes:  *US 7*
>  Width of feet:  *Average, leaning towards wide*
>  What CLs you already have:  *Most of my CLs are 37 / 37.5*
>  The style you are asking about:  *Pharaone* (I think it's from 2009)



I'm actually eyeing a pair myself.  . The seller lists the insole length, do you think that will work for you?  Looking at the last, I think sizing would be similar to the YYZ.


----------



## MrsHearnie

Hi ladies,

I'm normally a size 36, anyone have any idea if I'd fit in a 35.5 CL Lolo? I can't see any suggestions for sizing in this thread

TIA!

Bel


----------



## MrsHearnie

MrsHearnie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm normally a size 36, anyone have any idea if I'd fit in a 35.5 CL Lolo? I can't see any suggestions for sizing in this thread
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Bel


Sorry, additional info: I have a small, fairly thin foot & normally 36-36.5 in CL's


----------



## immashoesaddict

MrsHearnie said:


> Sorry, additional info: I have a small, fairly thin foot & normally 36-36.5 in CL's


 
no too small for you


----------



## MrsHearnie

immashoesaddict said:


> no too small for you


 
Thank you


----------



## PeepToe

I am pretty sure this is a new style. But would anyone know how to size in the Bianca boot? I would think with the boots I need either tts or 1/2 a size up to be able to tuck in pants and what not. And I wouldn't have the issue of walking out of it like the Bianca pump. Any advice would be great!


----------



## mile2424

So I got my gf the new simples in a 37.5 and they fit a little snug but the SA said they should stretch a little so they should be perfect after a few wears. She wear's a 38 in the Bianca for reference.


----------



## fairygirl

Hi ladies,  my usual size in other brands is eu37( e.g. Choos), and I have marrow-average feet. 
I am eyeing a pair of black kid ron rons 
Do you think I should take a 37 or a 36.5 ? 
And as for a pair or patent simples? would it be better a 37 or a 36.5? 

Many thanks!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Ladies, i'm VERY confused... 

I'm looking at a couple of auctions for the Very Prive heels. Sellers seem to be indicating size 39 as 10 inch/10.5 inch insole. 

My foot measurement is 9.75" and for the patent red cork Very Prive heels, 39 was tight and 39.5 is just right. 

So i'm very confused because seems like the 39s listed at running bigger??? 

Help! Someone with 9.75" feet! thanks!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Hey ladies, I'm in desperate need of your help! I am trying to get the Black Patent Biancas for my upcoming birthday and I am SO confused about sizing.

I am usually a 10M US sizing, but an 11 in Tory Burch Flats and Aldo. 

My CL Rolande Boucles are a 41 which fit fine, but if they were not a slingback I think a 41.5 would be better. I also purchased some Decolletes in a 41 which I can just about get my feet in and I have to return as a 41.5/42 is definitely more appropriate. In Orlando I tried on the 40.5 Camel Kid Bianca (all they had) and I couldn't get my foot in it by a smidge, if I pushed harder I could've, but of course it'd be way too tight. 

I also measured the insole of a pair of great fitting shoes and they came to be around 10.3".

Sorry for the ramble, I just wanted to give as much info as I could! I'm just wondering if I'd be a 41, 41.5 or 42 in the Bianca, any information would help

TIA


----------



## Avril

bubbleliciousis said:


> Ladies, i'm VERY confused...
> 
> I'm looking at a couple of auctions for the Very Prive heels. Sellers seem to be indicating size 39 as 10 inch/10.5 inch insole.
> 
> My foot measurement is 9.75" and for the patent red cork Very Prive heels, 39 was tight and 39.5 is just right.
> 
> So i'm very confused because seems like the 39s listed at running bigger???
> 
> Help! Someone with 9.75" feet! thanks!!


 
Tha doesn't sound right - I have patent VPs in 41.5 and the insole measures 10.5".  42 measures 10.75".


----------



## bubbleliciousis

See, that sounds more correct. 

But someone selling size 40 VP said they were 10". I really like these but I'm worried they might be too big for my 9.75" feet. What do you think? 


Another 39 VP said it was 10.5"!! which seems too big. you think she's measuring incorrectly? She seems to be wearing US8.5 in Steve Madden, which i think is large. Wondering if it's even possible its 10.5" cos it was tight when i tried the size 39... 

Thoughts on both pairs and fit? Thanks!!!   






Avril said:


> Tha doesn't sound right - I have patent VPs in 41.5 and the insole measures 10.5".  42 measures 10.75".


----------



## Avril

bubbleliciousis said:


> See, that sounds more correct.
> 
> But someone selling size 40 VP said they were 10". I really like these but I'm worried they might be too big for my 9.75" feet. What do you think?
> 
> 
> Another 39 VP said it was 10.5"!! which seems too big. you think she's measuring incorrectly? She seems to be wearing US8.5 in Steve Madden, which i think is large. Wondering if it's even possible its 10.5" cos it was tight when i tried the size 39...
> 
> Thoughts on both pairs and fit? Thanks!!!


 
I assume they are the new VP sizing?  I heard that old VP sizing is different.  Well my feet are narrow/normal width and my feet measure 10.5" - the 42 measured 10.75" and it was WAY too big for me.  There was a massive difference compared to the 41.5 which measured 10.5" exactly - it's insane how much difference the extra 0.25" made.  And the 41 were way too small (but I didn't get the insole measurements of those so I'm not sure how much smaller they were).

So if your feet are anything like mine, a shoe measuring 10" could be too big for you.

I wonder does it run in 0.25"?  

41.5    = 10.5"
42       = 10.75"

So 
39 = 9.25"
39.5 = 9.5"
40      = 9.75"
40.5   = 10"
41      = 10.25"
maybe?

In that case the 40 should be right ... but she's measuring 10"?  Could the seller be measuring it wrong?  The 39 measuring at 10" sounds totally wrong though too ...


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Hi Ladies,

 US size in non-CL brand shoes: 11 in Tory Burch, Weitzman, Sam Edelman. 42 in Gucci
 Wide Feet, 10.75"
 CL size-42 in Patent Ron Ron, Suede VP, kid Simple 100. I've tried on Decolletes and couldn't even get my foot into a 42.

   Need help sizing a Suede BiBi and a Patent Bianca-do you think I could do a 42? Or do  these run so small I should bother?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SassySarah

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
>  US size in non-CL brand shoes: 11 in Tory Burch, Weitzman, Sam Edelman. 42 in Gucci
>  Wide Feet, 10.75"
>  CL size-42 in Patent Ron Ron, Suede VP, kid Simple 100. I've tried on Decolletes and couldn't even get my foot into a 42.
> 
> Need help sizing a Suede BiBi and a Patent Bianca-do you think I could do a 42? Or do  these run so small I should bother?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



They usually run a size down. You will probably be fine with 42 though since your feet are wide.


----------



## sofaa

Does anyone know how the CL sonietta flats run? I'm usually a 37.5 in CL -- and I've bought the Rollerball spikes in 37.5 as well.. any info/insole measurements is appreciated!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

HEy Avril, 

Thanks for the details!! Yeah this New vs Old sizing is driving me nuts. As it is, the sizing is inconsistent between styles and this just complicates thingsush:

well i think my feet are normal but wider is good esp with CLs i think!

I hear you on how much that 0.25" can make... i'm nervous!!!:wondering
I really like this pair and right now they're at a reasonable price but dreading to buy them only to find i have to play Fix-It. 

Yeah the 39 sounds totally wrong... i'm inclined to believe the seller is measuring it incorrectly. 

The trials of buying CLs online. 



Avril said:


> I assume they are the new VP sizing?  I heard that old VP sizing is different.  Well my feet are narrow/normal width and my feet measure 10.5" - the 42 measured 10.75" and it was WAY too big for me.  There was a massive difference compared to the 41.5 which measured 10.5" exactly - it's insane how much difference the extra 0.25" made.  And the 41 were way too small (but I didn't get the insole measurements of those so I'm not sure how much smaller they were).
> 
> So if your feet are anything like mine, a shoe measuring 10" could be too big for you.
> 
> I wonder does it run in 0.25"?
> 
> 41.5    = 10.5"
> 42       = 10.75"
> 
> So
> 39 = 9.25"
> 39.5 = 9.5"
> 40      = 9.75"
> 40.5   = 10"
> 41      = 10.25"
> maybe?
> 
> In that case the 40 should be right ... but she's measuring 10"?  Could the seller be measuring it wrong?  The 39 measuring at 10" sounds totally wrong though too ...


----------



## demicouture

hello lovely ladies

i need help for the *DAFFODIL* please
i am
38.5 in Alta Dama-Bianca-Lady Peep-MBP-MBB
38   in Miss Bibi-Yolanda Spikes
37.5 in Pigalle

what size would i need in the *DAFFODIL* ?

thank you


----------



## latigresse

Hello Ladies,

I did do a board search on sizing, but I'm am still confused on the New Simple pump (in python) sizing. I usually take a 38.5 in CL, though a few of my Loubos (Gaucho boots, old simple and Bruges) are 39. Sooooo, I was wondering if I should take a 38.5 or size up.

Thanks for any info and sorry if this has been asked before


----------



## poppyseed

hey ladies, does Hercule run the same as Ronaldo...?
TIA!!


----------



## anniethecat

bubbleliciousis said:


> Ladies, i'm VERY confused...
> 
> I'm looking at a couple of auctions for the Very Prive heels. Sellers seem to be indicating size 39 as 10 inch/10.5 inch insole.
> 
> My foot measurement is 9.75" and for the patent red cork Very Prive heels, 39 was tight and 39.5 is just right.
> 
> So i'm very confused because seems like the 39s listed at running bigger???
> 
> Help! Someone with 9.75" feet! thanks!!


 
I am wondering how they are measuring the shoe...the best is with a soft measure tape held against the contours of the shoe, they may not be following the contour. My foot measures at about 10.25 and I take a 41 in the VP's, if this helps at all.


----------



## mee4

When did the simples change in size? I currently fit the 36.5 simples instore right now. Seller told me it was purchased mid last year, would I fit into it?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi LADIES,i need your help ,i want to buy my first pair of louboutin , style is called FROU PRIVE 

seller has a size 37 and 35.5 ,and i am usually a size 36 / 36.5 in non louboutin shoes( i have a pair of miu miu mary jane plateau in 36.5 )

can i get size 37 or it will be too big? TIA!


----------



## bagsdreamer

Hi Ladies,

I wear size 36.5 for Simple Pumps and Size 6 for Nine West. I am planning to get Pleated Suede Peep Toe Pumps. Not sure if i should get 36.5 or 36 especially since its suede. Appreciate your advice pls. Thanks.

See attached for the picture of the shoes.


----------



## heiress-ox

Sorry, not sure if this allowed, but I'm shamelessly bumping my post, because I want to charge send these on Tuesday so they will arrive in time for my bday!:shame:



heiress-ox said:


> Hey ladies, I'm in desperate need of your help! I am trying to get the Black Patent Biancas for my upcoming birthday and I am SO confused about sizing.
> 
> I am usually a 10M US sizing, but an 11 in Tory Burch Flats and Aldo.
> 
> My CL Rolande Boucles are a 41 which fit fine, but if they were not a slingback I think a 41.5 would be better. I also purchased some Decolletes in a 41 which I can just about get my feet in and I have to return as a 41.5/42 is definitely more appropriate. In Orlando I tried on the 40.5 Camel Kid Bianca (all they had) and I couldn't get my foot in it by a smidge, if I pushed harder I could've, but of course it'd be way too tight.
> 
> I also measured the insole of a pair of great fitting shoes and they came to be around 10.3".
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, I just wanted to give as much info as I could! I'm just wondering if I'd be a 41, 41.5 or 42 in the Bianca, any information would help
> 
> TIA


----------



## xlovely

heiress-ox said:


> Sorry, not sure if this allowed, but I'm shamelessly bumping my post, because I want to charge send these on Tuesday so they will arrive in time for my bday!:shame:



I think it's best for you to go with 40.5 or 41. The patent Biancas are known to stretch out a lot (to the point where ladies can fit almost two fingers in the back!). My sizing is on the opposite end of yours, but I'm a TTS 36 and got my nappa Biancas in 35.5, but wish I got 35. I have heel grips on mine and they stretched out so much that I'm considering taking them to a cobbler and having them pad the insole. Keep in mind that the patent ones tend to stretch even more so than the nappa ones! 
If you do a thread search for "warning Bianca" you can find more info about the stretching problem. HTH


----------



## heiress-ox

xlovely said:


> I think it's best for you to go with 40.5 or 41. The patent Biancas are known to stretch out a lot (to the point where ladies can fit almost two fingers in the back!). My sizing is on the opposite end of yours, but I'm a TTS 36 and got my nappa Biancas in 35.5, but wish I got 35. I have heel grips on mine and they stretched out so much that I'm considering taking them to a cobbler and having them pad the insole. Keep in mind that the patent ones tend to stretch even more so than the nappa ones!
> If you do a thread search for "warning Bianca" you can find more info about the stretching problem. HTH



Thank you so much  I think I'll do 41, because 40.5 in store didn't fit - was just slightly too small to get my foot into!


----------



## indi3r4

Ladies,
I'm desperately in need of a Blue Mago.. All I can find is a 40.. do they stretch at all? I'm so tempted to stretched them professionally but thought I ask for you expert opinion first.. 

I am a 40.5 and 41 in most CLs.. take 40.5 in bianca, MBB, altadama.. my Ron Ron, Pigalle, and VP are 41.. my tory burch shoes are 9.5.. 

TIA


----------



## hazeltt

indi3r4 said:


> Ladies,
> I'm desperately in need of a Blue Mago.. All I can find is a 40.. do they stretch at all? I'm so tempted to stretched them professionally but thought I ask for you expert opinion first..
> 
> I am a 40.5 and 41 in most CLs.. take 40.5 in bianca, MBB, altadama.. my Ron Ron, Pigalle, and VP are 41.. my tory burch shoes are 9.5..
> 
> TIA



Are you asking about the 140s? I originally got the black in TTS and it got a little loose with wear so I went 0.5 size down with my blue ones. They're a little snug at first but they're starting to fit better. Just for reference I have short toes though.


----------



## cherrylove

cherrylove said:


> Hi lovely ladies!
> 
> I'm new to CL & I was reading quite a bit from here, however I'm still dazed about the sizing!
> 
> I would like to start collecting the basics, so which size I should get for these:
> 
> Pigalles (Leather) 100
> Pigalles(Patent) 120
> Declic (Leather & Patent) 120 & 140 - How do I know if it's old or new?*blush*
> Rolando (Leather & Patent) 120
> Maudissima Patent 100
> & flats?
> 
> I tried Elisa 100 Leather in 38 but due to my extreme Morton's toe on my left, they were curling whereas my right was fine. So, I got myself a pair in 38.5 instead (with a bit of help from sole petal), Yay! I've also tried the Simple Pumps 100 Patent in 37.5 & they felt fine!!! I'm usually UK5/5.5 which converts into US8/8.5. TIA!!
> 
> xoxo




Hi, can anyone help me please? 

By the way, I've ordered the Pigalle 120 Patent in 38.5 but unfortunately it is big that I can stick 1 finger in the back. Does this mean I have to exchange it to 1 full size down or just half a size?? All help is greatly appreciated!

xoxo


----------



## indi3r4

hazeltt said:


> Are you asking about the 140s? I originally got the black in TTS and it got a little loose with wear so I went 0.5 size down with my blue ones. They're a little snug at first but they're starting to fit better. Just for reference I have short toes though.



I believe they're the 140 version.. my TTS is 41.. do you think 40 would be too small even after the stretch? Can you tell that I want them bad?!


----------



## SassySarah

indi3r4 said:


> I believe they're the 140 version.. my TTS is 41.. do you think 40 would be too small even after the stretch? Can you tell that I want them bad?!



They would be too small.


----------



## ames2011

I want to get a pair of Yolanda, but not sure about the size. I'm usually 7,5 US in regular shoes but CL Altadama IT38 fits me perfectly, so should I get size 38 in Yolanda? Thank you


----------



## indi3r4

SassySarah said:


> They would be too small.


I figured  hopefully I can still find at least 40.5 somewhere..


----------



## Bitstuff

Does anyone know how the hard-to-find Miss Moneypenny fit?


----------



## hazeltt

indi3r4 said:


> I believe they're the 140 version.. my TTS is 41.. do you think 40 would be too small even after the stretch? Can you tell that I want them bad?!



The 40 will be too small for sure then.  I just popped into the sales thread and *Dessye* posted that Browns has them. And I just realized you got to it already. I hope everything works out!


----------



## hazeltt

cherrylove said:


> Hi, can anyone help me please?
> 
> By the way, I've ordered the Pigalle 120 Patent in 38.5 but unfortunately it is big that I can stick 1 finger in the back. Does this mean I have to exchange it to 1 full size down or just half a size?? All help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> xoxo



At least 1 full size down.


----------



## fairygirl

fairygirl said:


> Hi ladies,  my usual size in other brands is eu37( e.g. Choos), and I have marrow-average feet.
> I am eyeing a pair of black kid ron rons
> Do you think I should take a 37 or a 36.5 ?
> And as for a pair or patent simples? would it be better a 37 or a 36.5?
> 
> Many thanks!


I hope someone can help me here.


----------



## foxytip

Hello ladies! Can anyone offer me any advice on the  Escadre ? I wear a US size 8.5 and I have average width. I don't own any CLs. what size do you think? thank you so much for your help :0)


----------



## indi3r4

hazeltt said:


> The 40 will be too small for sure then.  I just popped into the sales thread and *Dessye* posted that Browns has them. And I just realized you got to it already. I hope everything works out!



by the time I figured how to purchase them online, it's gone! someone bought them instore..


----------



## hazeltt

indi3r4 said:


> by the time I figured how to purchase them online, it's gone! someone bought them instore..



Oh no! I hate it when that happens. I hope you find them soon!


----------



## SassySarah

Bitstuff said:


> Does anyone know how the hard-to-find Miss Moneypenny fit?



I have heard very small maybe a whole size. I don't have this shoe though just from what I remember seeing.


----------



## cherrylove

hazeltt said:


> At least 1 full size down.



 so much hazeltt! 

it's just too bad though that i have to waaaaaait again for the right pair. it was available when i made the purchase but at that time i really had no idea which size to choose so i just went with the size based on the elisa pair i bought. 

by the way, does this mean 38.5 is my TTS?:wondering

xoxo


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Do the lady clous run small? Should I go down a half size or whole size?


----------



## cherrylove

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Do the lady clous run small? Should I go down a half size or whole size?



hi glamourgirlnikk,

i found this while searching for nude pigalle. sorry i can't pm u cos im new

but i thought since its available i'll just let u know. i hope it is what u are looking for. here it is: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...38388?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b346f434

hope this helps...

xoxo


----------



## jeshika

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Do the lady clous run small? Should I go down a half size or whole size?



I took mine 1/2 size down and wish that I had taken them TTS instead. I wouldn't go a full size down.


----------



## MrsHearnie

Hi all,

I'm a 36 normally, have a 36.5 pair of Laponos that fit so well they are bordering on tight & my foot is normal size, not wide.

There's a size 37 pair of lucifer bows in a 45 heel that I want but I'm
Not sure how I'd go in a 37?? You think too big?? 

Thanks for your help!

Bel


----------



## Ravishing Re

Hi there, I need some help please!!! I so desperately want to purchase CL Maudissima online but I am not sure of the sizing. I am a 38 European shoe size and not sure if the size runs true to size  Should I just go ahead and purchase it?? Please help


----------



## sammix3

What size would I be in VP if I'm a 35 in new simples? My heel slips a bit after my new simples are broken in, but some foot petals heavenly heels fixes it.


----------



## CCLOVECC

My usual non-CL size is 7
Yolanda Sling - 37.5

what size would you guys recommend for lady peeps?


----------



## jeshika

sammix3 said:


> What size would I be in VP if I'm a 35 in new simples? My heel slips a bit after my new simples are broken in, but some foot petals heavenly heels fixes it.



Hey *sammix*, do your heels slip because they are narrow or because the shoes are too big?

I notice that we wear the same size for some styles - ie BA Maniacs. I wear a size 35.5 in BA and I take the same size in VP. I don't have any new simples though. but the VP is very TTS is you have narrow/normal feet.


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Hi, Can someone please help me with the Lady Daf's. I usually take a 40. I am wondering if I should take a 39.5 or a 40.


----------



## sammix3

jeshika said:


> Hey *sammix*, do your heels slip because they are narrow or because the shoes are too big?
> 
> I notice that we wear the same size for some styles - ie BA Maniacs. I wear a size 35.5 in BA and I take the same size in VP. I don't have any new simples though. but the VP is very TTS is you have narrow/normal feet.



My feet are more normal to wide. The BA maniacs in 35.5 slips now that they are fully broken in. I don't think I have a narrow heel because when I first get the shoes they're just right, but with wear they slip. What do you think?


----------



## SassySarah

Michelleka2 said:


> Hi, Can someone please help me with the Lady Daf's. I usually take a 40. I am wondering if I should take a 39.5 or a 40.



You could do either since they have a strap, but the Daffs run about a half size large and stretch.  I went tts in mine and could have gone down a half size.


----------



## biotechgirl

imelda74 said:


> Can anyone give me advice on how the Shelley fits?  TIA.  Im normally a 42 but looking at a 41.



The Shelley is TTS.  I'm a true 6 and tried on the 36 and it fit well.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm obsessing about the Toutenkaboucle ... without the search function I am lost.

Any help with sizing?  I'm a 39 in VPs, 39.5 in most decolletes.  39 in Declic.


----------



## fpcf97

Hi - can anyone help with sizing for the Mater Claude 85?  Also if they run different depending on material - patent, kidskin leather & python?  Looking at some on ebay 

I am size 7 in Nine West; 36.5 in Greissimo.

Thanks!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

legaldiva said:


> I'm obsessing about the Toutenkaboucle ... without the search function I am lost.
> 
> Any help with sizing?  I'm a 39 in VPs, 39.5 in most decolletes.  39 in Declic.



go .5 up from your TTS


----------



## ag681

Hello! I'm new here and recently bought my first CL's  I was wondering how does the sizing for the Atalanta flat run. I am a US size 8 and purchased a 38. I feel like my toes touch the edge when I walk (only one side). If I go up .5, do you think it will be too big? TIA!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

I'm interested in sizing for the Sultane booties.
I'm usually a US 7.5 or 8. TIA


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

okay ladies (and any guys if you can help)! I've run across a pair of Roller Ball spikes in a men's 42. I wear a women's US 11 and I have wide feet. I don't own any men's shoes except a pair of Converse Chuck Taylor's which are really unisex and they are a size 8.5. In my Loubs, Ron Ron, Prive, New Simple, and Mistica I take a size 42 if they run tts, large. For styles that need to be sized up, I can't fit them (decolletes, rolandos, etc) Do you think the men's 42 in the suede Roller Ball spikes is do-able?

Thanks so much, time is of the essence so if anyone can guide me, I'd really reallyyyy appreciate it!


----------



## lanvin

Does anyone know what my Rolando size would be? I'm a 38.5 in the wallis and in non CL's, between a 38.5 - 39. My feet are a bit wider than averge. tia


----------



## JEANQUEEN

On the first page, it states the following:

*New Simple TTS to 1/2 size UP
*No Barre TTS
Numero Prive TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Oh My Slings TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Open Clic TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing)
Orniron 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Palace Zeppa 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN 
Para La Cruz TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Parciparla 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Passmule 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Penny Girl flats 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Piaf TTS
Pigalle 70 TTS
Pigalle 100 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Pigalle 120 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Pilot 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Piluca 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Pin Up 100 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP (Same as Clichy sizing)
Pin Up 120 1/2 size DOWN from Pin Up 100 size
Piros TTS to 1/2 size UP
Podium 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Pompadeuce TTS
Poseidon 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Pratique Corta 1/2 size UP 
Pretty Woman 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Privatita TTS 
Resort 1/2 size UP
Rhonda Dina 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Robocopina TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Rolande 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Rolando (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
Rolando (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Rolando sizing
Ron Ron (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
Ron Ron (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old Ron Ron sizing
Sabotage 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Salamanca 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Salopette 100 TTS 
Salopette 120 TTS 
Salopina 1/2 size UP
Samira TTS to 1/2 size UP
Scissor Girl TTS to 1/2 size UP
Serinette 1/2 size UP 
Sevillana 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Sigourney 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Simple (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
*Simple (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Simple sizing 
*

I am wondering... for NEW SIMPLES, what should I do?

I wear 38 in the old simples...


----------



## KarenBorter

lanvin said:


> Does anyone know what my Rolando size would be? I'm a 38.5 in the wallis and in non CL's, between a 38.5 - 39. My feet are a bit wider than averge. tia



The Rolando has a very tight toe box and it's a tricky fit. If your feet are wider then avg I would go at least a .5 size up in that shoe. Is there any way you can try them on first?

EDIT : From the post above

Rolando (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
Rolando (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Rolando sizing


----------



## .pursefiend.

.pursefiend. said:


> I'm interested in sizing for the Sultane booties.
> I'm usually a US 7.5 or 8. TIA


 
Bumped to add - I have average width feet


----------



## legaldiva

dirtyaddiction said:


> go .5 up from your TTS


 
For the Toutenkaboucle, does that mean .5 up from my "American" TTS or my "CL" TTS.

I wear 8.5 in Nine West, Gucci, and more standard shoes.

Thank you!  I found both sizes at stores here in the US, so I'm just waiting for more sizing reassurance before I commit to buy!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Does anyone know if the Ciel de Clou run TTS?

TIA


----------



## icecreamom

Any ideas on the "Corta Mia" flats, I'm buying them for my mom, she has wide feet and wears 8.5 in NineWest and Cole Haan. Any inputs will be appreciated


----------



## elitebysl

Hey girls, I have a sizing question on the new Miss Clichy on the neiman's website, i'm a regular 8.5 in almost all other designers, besides chanel. for louboutins in pigalle 120 i'm a 37.5, in maggie is 38 but i think 38.5 is better, in greissimo is 38. thanks guys


----------



## Arawn

Hello all!

I was wondering if you might help me a little... I'm thinking about getting new Loubies but since I live in faraway from big shops that carry these lovely shoes (well, there is one but it's small so it's selection is understandably quite limited), I'll have to order them. And so comes question about the sizing... 

I wear normally sizes 39-40 depending on brand. For now I've got only one pair of Loubies, Ron Rons that I bought last year so they are in the new sizing system I gather. They are size 39 and fit very nicely. My feet are also somewhat wide.

Styles that I'd be interested are
Very prive
Decollete (or maybe too narrow for me?)
Babel boots

Also, I've set my eyes on these but wonder if they are too big for me...
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-Runway-Christian-Louboutin-Clichy-120-Size-40/30334970

And also these boots (if they're authentic but it's a matter of another thread)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Leopard-Boots-Size-39-5-AUTHENTIC-/120749782591?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1d3f763f#ht_500wt_1071

Thank you so much if anyone has time to help me!


----------



## SassySarah

Arawn said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I was wondering if you might help me a little... I'm thinking about getting new Loubies but since I live in faraway from big shops that carry these lovely shoes (well, there is one but it's small so it's selection is understandably quite limited), I'll have to order them. And so comes question about the sizing...
> 
> I wear normally sizes 39-40 depending on brand. For now I've got only one pair of Loubies, Ron Rons that I bought last year so they are in the new sizing system I gather. They are size 39 and fit very nicely. My feet are also somewhat wide.
> 
> Styles that I'd be interested are
> Very prive
> Decollete (or maybe too narrow for me?)
> Babel boots
> 
> Also, I've set my eyes on these but wonder if they are too big for me...
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-Runway-Christian-Louboutin-Clichy-120-Size-40/30334970
> 
> And also these boots (if they're authentic but it's a matter of another thread)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Leopard-Boots-Size-39-5-AUTHENTIC-/120749782591?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1d3f763f#ht_500wt_1071
> 
> Thank you so much if anyone has time to help me!



It sounds like we're about the same size and I have a wider foot.  I can tell you for current or a new pair of VP I take a 39 and Decolette a 39.5.  The other styles I'm not sure how they run, hope this helps.


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi ladies!

I just ordered my first pair of CL's and I am so excited-they should be here any day now! 
I ordered the Mrs. Propre in camel suede. Figured they would be a great neutral all-around shoe (since I live in super casual so cal). 

My question is on sizing, and I hope I ordered the right size! I am a straight up 7.5 in most shoes, both designer and not, and about 50% of the time I size up to an 8 just to give me a little more wiggle room. My foot is average width. 

 I figured with these I would order the 38, and hope that with the slingback elastic that they will fit well...plus since most of my suede shoes tend to stretch a tad, maybe these will as well?

Anyone have any advice on this style? Did I do the right thing by sizing up half a size or should I have ordered the 38.5?

TIA!

Oh! And one more thing-on the Menorca style, for my size/foot should I go for a 38? or size up to 39?


----------



## jenayb

Susan Lee said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just ordered my first pair of CL's and I am so excited-they should be here any day now!
> I ordered the Mrs. Propre in camel suede. Figured they would be a great neutral all-around shoe (since I live in super casual so cal).
> 
> My question is on sizing, and I hope I ordered the right size! I am a straight up 7.5 in most shoes, both designer and not, and about 50% of the time I size up to an 8 just to give me a little more wiggle room. My foot is average width.
> 
> I figured with these I would order the 38, and hope that with the slingback elastic that they will fit well...plus since most of my suede shoes tend to stretch a tad, maybe these will as well?
> 
> Anyone have any advice on this style? Did I do the right thing by sizing up half a size or should I have ordered the 38.5?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Oh! And one more thing-on the Menorca style, for my size/foot should I go for a 38? or size up to 39?



The Mrs Propre should be taken true to size so I think you'll be ok!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^ THANK YOU so much jenaywins!!!!!!!!

Love your poochie in your avatar-what a cutie pie!


----------



## jenayb

Susan Lee said:


> ^^ THANK YOU so much jenaywins!!!!!!!!
> 
> Love your poochie in your avatar-what a cutie pie!



Aw thank you!!!


----------



## ROXANE2007

Hi Ladies!

Looking for New Declic 140. Does somebody known how fits this model? I'm TTS in new declic 120 but i've never seen this model in 140.

thank you so much!


----------



## honeybunch

Hi, my true non-CL size is a 38.  I take a 38 in both Decolletes and VPs.  Would I take a 38 or 37.5 in the Pigalle Plato 120?  TIA.


----------



## Marchee

Hi! I'm usually a US7 in non-CL shoes. The only two CLs I have is a VP in a size 37 1/2 and a Lady Gres Mule in a 37 1/2 as well. Do you think I would fit into a CL Rosella flat in a size 37 1/2? Anyone familiar with these flats? TIA!


----------



## SassySarah

honeybunch said:


> Hi, my true non-CL size is a 38.  I take a 38 in both Decolletes and VPs.  Would I take a 38 or 37.5 in the Pigalle Plato 120?  TIA.



Hmmm most people are a half size larger in Decollete and new VP size is usually TTS.  I have all of these styles and here is my sizing:

VP - 39
Decollete - 39.5
Pigalle Plato 120 - 39

Hope that helps.


----------



## SassySarah

Marchee said:


> Hi! I'm usually a US7 in non-CL shoes. The only two CLs I have is a VP in a size 37 1/2 and a Lady Gres Mule in a 37 1/2 as well. Do you think I would fit into a CL Rosella flat in a size 37 1/2? Anyone familiar with these flats? TIA!



Yes, I go TTS CL size in Rosellas so they should work.


----------



## Marchee

SassySarah said:


> Yes, I go TTS CL size in Rosellas so they should work.



Thanks for he quick response SassySarah


----------



## honeybunch

SassySarah said:


> Hmmm most people are a half size larger in Decollete and new VP size is usually TTS.  I have all of these styles and here is my sizing:
> 
> VP - 39
> Decollete - 39.5
> Pigalle Plato 120 - 39
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
Right - so the Platos are true to your US size for you?  My Decolletes are kind of snug with hot feet but I wear them mainly with tights. Could probably have gone up half a size but with heel slippage. So I'm guessing maybe don't size down for the Platos.  Maybe I should stick with my TTS also.


----------



## honeybunch

SassySarah said:


> Hmmm most people are a half size larger in Decollete and new VP size is usually TTS.  I have all of these styles and here is my sizing:
> 
> VP - 39
> Decollete - 39.5
> Pigalle Plato 120 - 39
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
Thanks Sarah!  I meant to also ask - is your sizing for the Plato the same for both the 120 and 140 heel heights?  I tried on the 140 in my TTS and that was definitely too big.  I needed a 37.5.  Is the sizing the same for the 120s?  TIA.


----------



## araisin

I really need some advice on the *Lady Indiana*. I see a few people have asked in recent months, but I couldn't find any responses.

They look like Bananas, with lacing/stitching. Do they fit just like Bananas?

I wear 38-38.5 in VP and 38 Bianca. Will 38 Lady Indiana fit me?

Thanks so much for any adivce you can offer.


----------



## jenayb

araisin said:


> I really need some advice on the *Lady Indiana*. I see a few people have asked in recent months, but I couldn't find any responses.
> 
> They look like Bananas, with lacing/stitching. Do they fit just like Bananas?
> 
> I wear 38-38.5 in VP and 38 Bianca. Will 38 Lady Indiana fit me?
> 
> Thanks so much for any adivce you can offer.



I found them to be TTS.


----------



## SassySarah

honeybunch said:


> Thanks Sarah!  I meant to also ask - is your sizing for the Plato the same for both the 120 and 140 heel heights?  I tried on the 140 in my TTS and that was definitely too big.  I needed a 37.5.  Is the sizing the same for the 120s?  TIA.



I only have the 120 Plato, not brave enough to venture into a 140 Piggie.


----------



## araisin

I am a 1/2 a size smaller in the Pigalle Plato 140s than in the Pigalle Plato 120s. I'm a 37.5 in the 140s and a 38 in the 120s. Hope that helps. 



honeybunch said:


> Thanks Sarah! I meant to also ask - is your sizing for the Plato the same for both the 120 and 140 heel heights? I tried on the 140 in my TTS and that was definitely too big. I needed a 37.5. Is the sizing the same for the 120s? TIA.


----------



## Arawn

SassySarah said:


> It sounds like we're about the same size and I have a wider foot.  I can tell you for current or a new pair of VP I take a 39 and Decolette a 39.5.  The other styles I'm not sure how they run, hope this helps.



Thanks! I think I'll try to find suitable VP's for myself... I'm just a bit frustrated that I cannot seem to find colors that I'd want in size 39. 

I guess I'll just have to wait and keep on spying on ebay!


----------



## honeybunch

araisin said:


> I am a 1/2 a size smaller in the Pigalle Plato 140s than in the Pigalle Plato 120s. I'm a 37.5 in the 140s and a 38 in the 120s. Hope that helps.


 
Yes, that helps a lot - thank you!


----------



## Vixxen

Hi girls! Please help me! I wear the following sizes:

VP/NP - 36.5
DECOLLETE - 37
RON RON - 36.5 OR 37

What size should I get in BIANCAS? TIA!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Hi, I was wondering do the miss clichy boots run small. I am buying a pair, size 39.5, from a seller who says that she wears a 37.5/38 in CL's and thought that the 39.5 was a half size too big for her so she needs a 39. Do these boots run small, TTS or big? I wear a 38.5/39 in CL's, will a 39.5 fit me?


----------



## Alice209

Hi

I'm eyeing a couple of patent Pigalle 120s on eBay, but need help knowing which size to pick as I obviously can't return if they don't fit. I'm a little unusual in my CL sizing. I have;
Mago 140 in 39.5 (probably should have had 39)
Balota 150 black suede in 39
Une Plume 39
Daffodil 38.5
Pigalle 120 black spike 37.5 - this sizing in particular throws me as other people do not seem to size down quite so much as I had to. 

As I plan on wearing these shoes for work, I will probably wear tights with the patent pigalles. 

Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Hi, I was wondering do the miss clichy boots run small. I am buying a pair, size 39.5, from a seller who says that she wears a 37.5/38 in CL's and thought that the 39.5 was a half size too big for her so she needs a 39. Do these boots run small, TTS or big? I wear a 38.5/39 in CL's, will a 39.5 fit me?


 
I took mine TTS and could have actually gone a half size up, but the TTS works. If you are a 38.5 then a whole size too big will be too large.


----------



## jenayb

Alice209 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm eyeing a couple of patent Pigalle 120s on eBay, but need help knowing which size to pick as I obviously can't return if they don't fit. I'm a little unusual in my CL sizing. I have;
> Mago 140 in 39.5 (probably should have had 39)
> Balota 150 black suede in 39
> Une Plume 39
> Daffodil 38.5
> Pigalle 120 black spike 37.5 - this sizing in particular throws me as other people do not seem to size down quite so much as I had to.
> 
> As I plan on wearing these shoes for work, I will probably wear tights with the patent pigalles.
> 
> Thanks!


 
If your Pigalle Spikes are 37.5, then your patent Pigalles will be no different.


----------



## Alice209

jenaywins said:


> If your Pigalle Spikes are 37.5, then your patent Pigalles will be no different.



Thank you for such a quick reply, I just wasn't sure whether them being patent would make a difference but thankfully not! Does make life - or at least CL shopping - a little simpler... Thanks again, you're a star


----------



## jenayb

Alice209 said:


> Thank you for such a quick reply, I just wasn't sure whether them being patent would make a difference but thankfully not! Does make life - or at least CL shopping - a little simpler... Thanks again, you're a star


----------



## laleeza

Vixxen said:


> Hi girls! Please help me! I wear the following sizes:
> 
> VP/NP - 36.5
> DECOLLETE - 37
> RON RON - 36.5 OR 37
> 
> What size should I get in BIANCAS? TIA!


you'll probably need a 36, or possibly even 35.5 if you have short toes and narrow feet


----------



## kikidots

Ladies, I am eyeing a pair of luxura's...I wear 37.5 in most of my CL's should i stick to 37.5 in these as well?

Edit to add: If it helps I am pretty much a true US 7


----------



## elitebysl

jenaywins said:


> I took mine TTS and could have actually gone a half size up, but the TTS works. If you are a 38.5 then a whole size too big will be too large.


 

hey jenay, does the sizing you mentioned apply for the miss clichy pumps? i purchased mine in 38.5 which is my tts but don't know if it's too small since they mentioned on neiman website it's short in the toebox, can u help out? thanks


----------



## elitebysl

jenaywins said:


> I took mine TTS and could have actually gone a half size up, but the TTS works. If you are a 38.5 then a whole size too big will be too large.


 

oh and if it helps, my sizes for louboutins in pigalle 120 i'm a 37.5, in maggie is 38 but i think 38.5 is better, in greissimo is 38. thanks


----------



## jenayb

elitebysl said:


> oh and if it helps, my sizes for louboutins in pigalle 120 i'm a 37.5, in maggie is 38 but i think 38.5 is better, in greissimo is 38. thanks



Too big like I said.


----------



## elitebysl

jenaywins said:


> Too big like I said.


 

maybe i'm misunderstanding something, on your other posting, u said u took tts or could have gone a half size up, so what do u mean by too big?


----------



## jenayb

elitebysl said:


> maybe i'm misunderstanding something, on your other posting, u said u took tts or could have gone a half size up, so what do u mean by too big?



Sorry. I meant to respond to the poster who asked about the Clichy Bootie. Not you. I was on my iPhone. 

To my knowledge, the pump is also TTS.


----------



## elitebysl

jenaywins said:


> Sorry. I meant to respond to the poster who asked about the Clichy Bootie. Not you. I was on my iPhone.
> 
> To my knowledge, the pump is also TTS.


 
haha, it's all good....i thought i was going coo coo....ok, i ordered tts so hopefully it'll workout...thanks hun


----------



## jenayb

elitebysl said:


> haha, it's all good....i thought i was going coo coo....ok, i ordered tts so hopefully it'll workout...thanks hun



So sorry again!!


----------



## elitebysl

jenaywins said:


> So sorry again!!


 

no worries!!!


----------



## JEANQUEEN

I wear 38 in Ron Ron and Simples. What size should I wear in the *New *Simples?


----------



## SassySarah

JEANQUEEN said:


> I wear 38 in Ron Ron and Simples. What size should I wear in the *New *Simples?



The same size should work.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jenaywins said:


> I took mine TTS and could have actually gone a half size up, but the TTS works. If you are a 38.5 then a whole size too big will be too large.


 
thanks


----------



## jenayb

glamourgirlnikk said:


> thanks



You're welcome.


----------



## JEANQUEEN

SassySarah said:


> The same size should work.


 
Thanks! Do you think 38.5 would be too big?


----------



## araisin

Vixxen said:


> Hi girls! Please help me! I wear the following sizes:
> 
> VP/NP - 36.5
> DECOLLETE - 37
> RON RON - 36.5 OR 37
> 
> What size should I get in BIANCAS? TIA!


 Hi Vixxen. My VPs are 38.5 and my Biancas are 38. I'm pretty much a true 8 in non CL shoes. Hope that helps.


----------



## eldebrang

Hi ladies,

I have question and I think I know the answer but just want to make sure. I own a SABA Daffodil in size 37.5 and now I am about to order leopard Daffodil. I won't be able to try the shoes on before I buy them so I just want to hear someone's experience who tried both shoes on. Can I go wrong by ordering 37.5 in leopard as well?

thanks


----------



## jenayb

eldebrang said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have question and I think I know the answer but just want to make sure. I own a SABA Daffodil in size 37.5 and now I am about to order leopard Daffodil. I won't be able to try the shoes on before I buy them so I just want to hear someone's experience who tried both shoes on. Can I go wrong by ordering 37.5 in leopard as well?
> 
> thanks



Nope. IMO you cannot go wrong. All of my Dafs are the same size.


----------



## eldebrang

jenaywins said:


> Nope. IMO you cannot go wrong. All of my Dafs are the same size.




Jenay, thanks alot!! You helped me a lot...


----------



## jenayb

eldebrang said:


> Jenay, thanks alot!! You helped me a lot...


----------



## JEANQUEEN

Sorry... just to bump this up.... 
I wear a 38 in Ron Ron an Simples.... would a size 38.5 in the new simples be too big?? THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

JEANQUEEN said:


> Sorry... just to bump this up....
> I wear a 38 in Ron Ron an Simples.... would a size 38.5 in the new simples be too big?? THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Maybe after they stretch, you could always use a foot pad or heel grip.  If they're patent they won't stretch as much either.


----------



## Vixxen

Thank you girls! Your help is always appreciated


----------



## bjorn

dear all, i need help! I recently purchased a simple pump 100mm in patent black in size 36. Now,I SO wanna buy another simple pump 85mm in patent rouge (just saw it online today). Do you think i could trust my first purchase and simply buy the rouge in size 36 as well. Please advice. I have been waiting a red CL for some time now, finally found one i that i like but the problem is i live way to far away from a store. So i need to do online purchase and i dont live in the US.


----------



## juicyjeans

Anyone know how COUCHE NODO runs? Thanks


----------



## PyAri

Ladies,  I tried looking on the first page but I wasn't clear as the what it lists for Maggies isn't consistent for me.  May I ask, do Calypsos fit like Maggies or like Rolandos for you?  When you answer if you could please specify if you are referring to 140 or 160 Maggies and old/new Rolandos.  Thank you in advance


----------



## Dessye

bjorn said:


> dear all, i need help! I recently purchased a simple pump 100mm in patent black in size 36. Now,I SO wanna buy another simple pump 85mm in patent rouge (just saw it online today). Do you think i could trust my first purchase and simply buy the rouge in size 36 as well. Please advice. I have been waiting a red CL for some time now, finally found one i that i like but the problem is i live way to far away from a store. So i need to do online purchase and i dont live in the US.


 
I don't think the Ecomm ships outside of the US.  Otherwise, I'd advise you to buy 2 pairs a half size off and return the one that doesn't fit as well.  You should be OK with a 36.


----------



## bjorn

Dessye said:


> I don't think the Ecomm ships outside of the US.  Otherwise, I'd advise you to buy 2 pairs a half size off and return the one that doesn't fit as well.  You should be OK with a 36.



Hi Dessye, thank you so much for the reply. I am sending it to a friend of mine who lives in the US. She will then post it to me to Norway. I really hope it will fit cause I love love red and have been waiting for long! When I was in the US in may, I went the boutique in Miami, it was great experience buying my first pair of CL, but since they didn't have in red, I bought black. Really hope this will fit!


----------



## xCookiedoughx

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
Aldo 37 / have try on ysl tribute 37.5 / triboos were 36.5/37
which I prefers 36.5

&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
narrow

I'm looking for the new York lady peep 150mm
and Bianca 140mm

please recommend the appropriate size for me


----------



## juicyjeans

xCookiedoughx said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
> Aldo 37 / have try on ysl tribute 37.5 / triboos were 36.5/37
> which I prefers 36.5
> 
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
> narrow
> 
> I'm looking for the new York lady peep 150mm
> and Bianca 140mm
> 
> please recommend the appropriate size for me


 
I am not sure about the York LP, maybe someone else can chime in on this but with narrow feet you will most likely want to go down 1 full size on Bianca. HTH


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Hi everyone, 

Would you be able to help me with sizing? 

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - 36 - 36.5
Your CL size - 36.5 - Simple 85,  36.5 - Henry, 36.5 - Bow T-Dorcet, 37 - Rolando, 36.5 - Prorata, I tried on Biancas in 36 and could hardly get my feet in (they were sold out of 36.5 and 37 so I was out of luck)
Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
narrow to average
I'm looking sizing for Lady Daffodil, Delico 100, Pigalle, Mater Claude and Alta Demas. Sorry! I live in a place where there are NO major dept stores or boutiques so the majority of my shopping is online and the department stores don't usually offer the best advice on sizing! I was told to order Rolandos true to size over NM's chat...and we all know how that shoe runs! 

This site has been an amazing resource! Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## xCookiedoughx

juicyjeans said:


> I am not sure about the York LP, maybe someone else can chime in on this but with narrow feet you will most likely want to go down 1 full size on Bianca. HTH



Thank you so much!!
First I thought about 1/2size down!! Although I forgot about
strech ... The fact that I have such narrow feet.

Now I really want to know the price of 
lady peep in  at Italy boutiques...?

 again thank you so much 
I find this site very helpful since where I live
there are only two cl boutiques in the country!!
(and the included tax are awful)


----------



## jenayb

PyAri said:


> Ladies, I tried looking on the first page but I wasn't clear as the what it lists for Maggies isn't consistent for me. May I ask, do Calypsos fit like Maggies or like Rolandos for you? When you answer if you could please specify if you are referring to 140 or 160 Maggies and old/new Rolandos. Thank you in advance


 
Lol - got a hot tip on a Calypso? 

*Nerdy* or *karwood* are the ones to ask.  Hopefully one of them will chime in.


----------



## PyAri

I wish  No, I just realized that with the maggie sizing issue (the 38s not fitting) that i really need to be sure about the calypso sizing so that I can know exactly what I'm looking for.  I totally forgot NB has both pairs.  I will contact her.  Thanks Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

PyAri said:


> I wish  No, I just realized that with the maggie sizing issue (the 38s not fitting) that i really need to be sure about the calypso sizing so that I can know exactly what I'm looking for.  I totally forgot NB has both pairs.  I will contact her.  Thanks Jenay!


----------



## caitle

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
6

  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
Average

  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
My CL TTS is 35.5. I have size 35.5 simples  (100mm, patent, 2010), Viva Lolo Satin 35.5, Yoyo 85mm 36 (too big - padded),  Wallis 85mm Patent 36 (2010)

  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. 

*Suede New Simple 120mm, 2011*. (Amethyste suede newly added to the CL website). I was thinking of ordering my TTS (35.5) in these, or do you ladies think I should buy a 35 (I heard suede stretches out lots!)
*
Studded Very Prives, 120mm, 2011 (newer release).* I tried on a patent purple VP in size 35 when I was in a boutique earlier this year. I thought it was a tiny bit big(!), do you think I could squeeze into a 34.5 in the studded very prives? Would they stretch much?

Thanks  in advance for your help ladies!!!


----------



## mael

Hi all,  I wonder if anyone can tell me how small size is the décolleté 100? I am note sure if i should go up half size or full size. I'm in a dilemma now, I'm true to size 38 in miu mius and YSL, and my width of feet is normal.. The website advise to go up full size but i'm skeptical. this is my first pair of CLs.. Appreciate your great advice..!


----------



## Jokili

> Ron Ron (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
> Ron Ron (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old Ron Ron sizing



Which years begin a new size?


----------



## bujuy

Hello ladies! I'm a CL virgin and looking to buy my first pair. Your help is greatly appreciated! 

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes = 7.5
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) = average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are = none
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. = SIMPLE NAPPA PUMP

LINK FROM NEIMAN MARCUS
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0Louboutin%2520Simple%2520Nappa%2520Pump%2520

THANK YOU!


----------



## schadenfreude13

Net-a-Porter is saying to go up a full size, and I can't find any other advice for this style elsewhere on the web.


 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
US size 9

 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
Average

 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
None

 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. 
New Marpoil 120

 Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/101903


----------



## Nolia

What does it mean on the official site when it says 

OUR FIT SUGGESTIONS:
This is Size Advice n°2


----------



## hazeltt

Nolia said:


> What does it mean on the official site when it says
> 
> OUR FIT SUGGESTIONS:
> This is Size Advice n°2



I think you are getting this message because you're on the Canadian site. There's probably some coding error. Try to switch back to the US site for the sizing advice.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Does anyone know how the Alti black/black spike run?


----------



## StilettoKitten

Hi Ladies! I am new here  I am thinking about purchasing a pair of Lady Peeps! They are plain black leather (not patent) and I am in love with them! I am just not to sure of sizing. I live in a small town so getting somewhere that carries Louboutins is quite a challenge. I am a true 7.5, i have narrow feet, and i have only owned one pair of Louboutins (a few years ago)and I no longer have them.  They were the Yoyo Zeppa slingbacks in patent cherry red. I bought a 37.5 and wore them but I probably could have been a little more comfortable in 38. With that being said the website says that the Lady Peeps I want are true to size but sometimes that can be misleading. Any help would be greatly appreciated  Thank you!!


----------



## gemmadeorleans

Hi everyone _I seriously need help here_ im normally a uk size 9 and a size 12 US and a size  42 Euro, but in reallity my foot measures 27 cm in length but my feet are slightly wider than normal 10 cm to be exact, im in love with a pair of Christian Louboutin Miss Fast Plato but they are in size 41.5 
Does anyone have any advice? (shoes are online sale so I cannot try them)


----------



## ryomat

Hello ladies, Im new to CL forum.
I have two simple pump 70 in size 39 and one Mater Claude 85 in size 39 too (actually I bit loose in 39 but 38.5 a bit tight) 
May I know can I fit into Pigalle 85 size 38.5? 
(I saw one very nice Nude patent Pigalle 38.5 on Shopsavannahs.com)
Thanks so much


----------



## kham

I am a CL TTS 39 (39 1/2 in flats), I have a pair of Top La's that are 40's but too big, would I be able to fit the lady indiana sling in a 40? I'm not sure how they run. Any help you ladies can provide will b greatly appreciated. TIA!!


----------



## SassySarah

StilettoKitten said:


> Hi Ladies! I am new here  I am thinking about purchasing a pair of Lady Peeps! They are plain black leather (not patent) and I am in love with them! I am just not to sure of sizing. I live in a small town so getting somewhere that carries Louboutins is quite a challenge. I am a true 7.5, i have narrow feet, and i have only owned one pair of Louboutins (a few years ago)and I no longer have them.  They were the Yoyo Zeppa slingbacks in patent cherry red. I bought a 37.5 and wore them but I probably could have been a little more comfortable in 38. With that being said the website says that the Lady Peeps I want are true to size but sometimes that can be misleading. Any help would be greatly appreciated  Thank you!!



Most people can take the LP tts CL size.  Sounds like yours would normally be a 38.  I am an 8.5 US and take a 39 in LP but have a wider foot.


----------



## SassySarah

mael said:


> Hi all,  I wonder if anyone can tell me how small size is the décolleté 100? I am note sure if i should go up half size or full size. I'm in a dilemma now, I'm true to size 38 in miu mius and YSL, and my width of feet is normal.. The website advise to go up full size but i'm skeptical. this is my first pair of CLs.. Appreciate your great advice..!



Half size up from your CL tts.


----------



## Avril

Hi girls 

I posted this question a while back but reposting as I've been getting conflicting info from boutiques.

My size: 41.5 in black patent VPs (new sizing - the VPs were bought in a boutique this year)

Next pair: black patent Simple 70s (gonna buy from Net-A-Porter)

I'm getting different opinions as to whether to go for 41.5 or 42. As some know, I tried the 42 in VPs and they were waaaay too big, 41 way too small, 41.5 just right!

One boutique said I should go for 42 since heel is lower so my foot won't be pushed forward as much. Another said that the 42 would be too big that the Simple 70 run just like the VPs so 41.5 would be perfect.

I measured my VP insoles and it was exactly 10.5" (the 42 were 10.75"). Now if the Simple 70s measure 10.5" too in 41.5 will they fit me since they are closed-toe? My foot measures exactly 10.5".

Help me pleeease!


----------



## elle7

Hi ladies! 

I've been looking for some help regarding the fit of the Lady Claude Strass... I have a pair of Leopard Lady Claudes (not sure which season these are from) in a 39.5 which are a tad too small and I'm looking at a size 40 pair of LC Strass but rumour has it Louboutin changed the sizing of LC between seasons. 

Any input would be very much appreciated. 

TIA!!!


----------



## sakura

elle7 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've been looking for some help regarding the fit of the Lady Claude Strass... I have a pair of Leopard Lady Claudes (not sure which season these are from) in a 39.5 which are a tad too small and I'm looking at a size 40 pair of LC Strass but rumour has it Louboutin changed the sizing of LC between seasons.
> 
> Any input would be very much appreciated.
> 
> TIA!!!



The FW '09 LCs (e.g. leopard LCs) fit about one size smaller than the strass LCs.


----------



## Nolia

hazeltt said:


> I think you are getting this message because you're on the Canadian site. There's probably some coding error. Try to switch back to the US site for the sizing advice.


----------



## elle7

sakura said:


> The FW '09 LCs (e.g. leopard LCs) fit about one size smaller than the strass LCs.



Sorry, I'm still confused...so would there be a big difference between the 39.5 old style amd the size 40 new style or would it just be half a size or so? Really wish I could just try them on! Do you think I could get away with the sizing?

Many thanks, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## StilettoKitten

SassySarah said:


> Most people can take the LP tts CL size.  Sounds like yours would normally be a 38.  I am an 8.5 US and take a 39 in LP but have a wider foot.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## sakura

elle7 said:


> Sorry, I'm still confused...so would there be a big difference between the 39.5 old style amd the size 40 new style or would it just be half a size or so? Really wish I could just try them on! Do you think I could get away with the sizing?
> 
> Many thanks, I really appreciate your help!



Yup, my sizing for the LC is as follows:

Fall '09: 37
SS '10: 36
FW 10: 36.5

The first run of the LCs (Fall '09) had narrow vamps.  It was changed from SS '10.


----------



## Glamorous ~

Hi, I'm planning to buy this Croc-Sequined Platform Pump.
I usually wear size 38 but I'm not sure if that runs small or big? Please help.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...Id=cat29090738


----------



## foxytip

Some info that could help us help you:
 Nine west 8.5 Gianni Bini 8.5 
 Average
 Ebay purchases:I bought CL Brudges 39 and they could stand to be longer, Lola in size 39 and they could stand to be longer but not unbearable
 Very Prive in oxyblood red glitter I don't know the season sorry 
These are 39.5 I am so confused I can't seem to get it right with sizing! Ladies please help me out! thanks so much here are the links

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/christian-louboutin/38574110

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/christian-louboutin/38574493


----------



## chacci1

Glamorous ~ said:


> Hi, I'm planning to buy this Croc-Sequined Platform Pump.
> I usually wear size 38 but I'm not sure if that runs small or big? Please help.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...Id=cat29090738



This style runs tight in the toe box. I would recommend 1/2 size up.  Also, if you give us an idea of what else you own and sizes that may help. Also, is 38 your U.S size or Louboutin size?  For me, its one in the same and I went up 1/2 size in these. hth!


----------



## Glamorous ~

chacci1 said:


> This style runs tight in the toe box. I would recommend 1/2 size up.  Also, if you give us an idea of what else you own and sizes that may help. Also, is 38 your U.S size or Louboutin size?  For me, its one in the same and I went up 1/2 size in these. hth!




I wear size 37.5 in almost all brands and 38 in louboutin and jimmy choo. And 38 in jimmy choo LUNA, it's pretty similar to the louboutin.
http://www.jimmychoo.com/pre-fall-11-collection/luna/invt/114lunasnp/


----------



## chloe speaks

All these Yo's are driving me crazy!

Ok, *is the Yoyo pretty much the same as the YouYou except it's got a different heel*? As these are an old style, I can only go from pics and ladies who own these or have tried them on.

How are they different and what is the sizing? I see that the YoYo is TTS-.5 up. What about the YouYou? TTS?

 thanks!


----------



## PetitColibri

chloe speaks said:


> All these Yo's are driving me crazy!
> 
> Ok, *is the Yoyo pretty much the same as the YouYou except it's got a different heel*? As these are an old style, I can only go from pics and ladies who own these or have tried them on.
> 
> How are they different and what is the sizing? I see that the YoYo is TTS-.5 up. What about the YouYou? TTS?
> 
> thanks!



I would say the same as Yoyo but to be safe 0.5 size up
(I have both)


----------



## mael

SassySarah said:


> Half size up from your CL tts.



I've received my Décolletés in the mail today, I ordered half size up (38.5), the length of the shoe is alright but the toes area felt squeezy..! I wonder if I should exchange it for 39? Will the toe area expand after some wear? Need your advice badly..!


----------



## weirdjellyfish

Hi..
I need some help. I bought a pair of CL Pigalles in size 37,5 but the run large. I can put a finger in the back of the shoe. I will return it and order a size 36,5. Do you think they will fit me?
Thanks in advance..


----------



## LoveLVbags

I am in size 39 for new simple and planning to get the nappa leather simple 85mm in black.  Which size should I get? In size 39 or size 39.5?  Thank you for your input.


----------



## JADA

Hi ladies! 
 I am tempted to purchase my first pair of CL and these are the ones. I am a 9.5 or 10 medium width can you tell me what size I should purchase? Thanks. Here is Kim k wearing them.

http://shoerazzi.com/kim-kardashian-in-christian-louboutin-14/


----------



## chacci1

Glamorous ~ said:


> I wear size 37.5 in almost all brands and 38 in louboutin and jimmy choo. And 38 in jimmy choo LUNA, it's pretty similar to the louboutin.
> http://www.jimmychoo.com/pre-fall-11-collection/luna/invt/114lunasnp/



If a 37.5 is your True US size, I think you should be ok in a size 38 in these. If you have wide feet, you may consider a 38.5 but then you might risk heel slippage.  HTH!


----------



## Brigitte031

I'm looking to purchase the *Beauty Bow Pump*.

I'm a 35 in Gucci and Miu Miu, 35.5 in YSL, and 36 in Zanotti. Usually I wear a 35 in heels or even smaller due to heel slippage. Not sure if this information is helpful... Hoping to get some advice!


----------



## PetitColibri

Brigitte031 said:


> I'm looking to purchase the *Beauty Bow Pump*.
> 
> I'm a 35 in Gucci and Miu Miu, 35.5 in YSL, and 36 in Zanotti. Usually I wear a 35 in heels or even smaller due to heel slippage. Not sure if this information is helpful... Hoping to get some advice!



do you have any CLs ?
I don't know the sizing on other brand...
any way you could at least try on any CL to have an idea on your CL TTS ?


I took my beauty 0.5 size down from my CL TTS (for me 36 fits great and usually I am 36.5).
HTH


----------



## Brigitte031

PetitColibri said:


> do you have any CLs ?
> I don't know the sizing on other brand...
> any way you could at least try on any CL to have an idea on your CL TTS ?
> 
> 
> I took my beauty 0.5 size down from my CL TTS (for me 36 fits great and usually I am 36.5).
> HTH



I don't get my first pair of CLs until tomorrow evening in the mail () and they're Pigalles which run ~large~ so it's hard to know what my CL size would be. I did order the Pigalles in a 34 though. I asked the seller and I was told the *Beauty* insole on a 34 is 9". Would you mind measuring the insole on your 36's for reference and accuracy on the insole? 9" seems a little big for a 34.


----------



## theclassic

I keep searching and can't find anything.... is there an updated master fit list (like on the first page but w/ new styles added)?

Thanks!!


----------



## PetitColibri

theclassic said:


> I keep searching and can't find anything.... is there an updated master fit list (like on the first page but w/ new styles added)?
> 
> Thanks!!



not that I know of but yes that would be helpful !

Anyone knows how is the sizing on Lassagi ? TIA !


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

HELP!  Pigalle 120s
I wear a 37.5 in VPs but they are really tight and a 38 prob would have worked out better. I have C'est Moi booties in a 38 and they r def tight! Would a 38 in Pig-120s work for me? I also like to add padding to the toe box. TIA


----------



## Brigitte031

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> HELP!  Pigalle 120s
> I wear a 37.5 in VPs but they are really tight and a 38 prob would have worked out better. I have C'est Moi booties in a 38 and they r def tight! Would a 38 in Pig-120s work for me? I also like to add padding to the toe box. TIA



Pigalles run half to one full size large. Padding is not recommended for Pigalles. I only received mine today but they definitely run large. Any size bigger and I'd be falling out of them.


----------



## jeshika

Brigitte031 said:


> I'm looking to purchase the *Beauty Bow Pump*.
> 
> I'm a 35 in Gucci and Miu Miu, 35.5 in YSL, and 36 in Zanotti. Usually I wear a 35 in heels or even smaller due to heel slippage. Not sure if this information is helpful... Hoping to get some advice!



I am a 35 in Miu Miu, a 35.5 in YSL and I am a solid 35.5 in CLs. I would go with a 35.5 in the beauty bow pump. A 35 will be a tight fit but a 34 will be too small.


----------



## Brigitte031

jeshika said:


> I am a 35 in Miu Miu, a 35.5 in YSL and I am a solid 35.5 in CLs. I would go with a 35.5 in the beauty bow pump. A 35 will be a tight fit but a 34 will be too small.



Thank you for the advice! Your CL size is that for the TTS/small to size styles only? Got my Pigalles in 34 and they're a little big due to heel slippage! I know this style runs large though. You're right, getting the Beauty in a 34 would be chancing it!


----------



## hunniesochic

Hi, can someone help me with this...

First page said New Simple Pump are TTS or 1/2 size up. But I've read recently (same thread forgot from who) that they were walking out of their TTS New Simple and another poster (sorry, forgot who again) recommend ordering half a size down from TTS.

If I am a TTS 35.5 with wide feet, should I order 35 and stretch them out so I don't walk out of these shoes?

Thanks anyone that could help me with this


----------



## jenayb

hunniesochic said:


> Hi, can someone help me with this...
> 
> First page said New Simple Pump are TTS or 1/2 size up. But I've read recently (same thread forgot from who) that they were walking out of their TTS New Simple and another poster (sorry, forgot who again) recommend ordering half a size down from TTS.
> 
> If I am a TTS 35.5 with wide feet, should I order 35 and stretch them out so I don't walk out of these shoes?
> 
> Thanks anyone that could help me with this



For me personally, they are TTS to a half size DOWN. If you have wide feet, I recommend TTS. Do not go a half size up - they will stretch and be too big.


----------



## BattyBugs

hunniesochic said:


> Hi, can someone help me with this...
> 
> First page said New Simple Pump are TTS or 1/2 size up. But I've read recently (same thread forgot from who) that they were walking out of their TTS New Simple and another poster (sorry, forgot who again) recommend ordering half a size down from TTS.
> 
> If I am a TTS 35.5 with wide feet, should I order 35 and stretch them out so I don't walk out of these shoes?
> 
> Thanks anyone that could help me with this


 
I don't have wide feet, but I had to go down an entire size from my usual CL size, ½ size down from my US size to get them to stay on my feet. It would be better if you could try them on, though.


----------



## hunniesochic

jenaywins said:


> For me personally, they are TTS to a half size DOWN. If you have wide feet, I recommend TTS. Do not go a half size up - they will stretch and be too big.



If I purchase my TTS (35.5), once they're stretch out...am I going to walk out of them?

Do you think a 35 would be too tight for me even if I try stretching them out? 

Reason why I keep on trying to persuade myself a 35 would be perfect is there's a pair right now with a great price, but I'm iffy about it if it doesn't fit then it'll be even more disappointing.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## jenayb

hunniesochic said:


> If I purchase my TTS (35.5), once they're stretch out...am I going to walk out of them?
> 
> Do you think a 35 would be too tight for me even if I try stretching them out?
> 
> Reason why I keep on trying to persuade myself a 35 would be perfect is there's a pair right now with a great price, but I'm iffy about it if it doesn't fit then it'll be even more disappointing.
> 
> Thanks for replying.



Is 35.5 your US or CL TTS? What sizes are your other CLs?


----------



## hunniesochic

BattyBugs said:


> I don't have wide feet, but I had to go down an entire size from my usual CL size, ½ size down from my US size to get them to stay on my feet. It would be better if you could try them on, though.



There's a pair online 1/2 a size down and I'm seldom at the mall to try on so hopefully with others' opinion maybe I can purchase these preloved as they are a lower price and looks very new.


----------



## hunniesochic

jenaywins said:


> Is 35.5 your US or CL TTS? What sizes are your other CLs?



35.5 for all. CLs and other brands as well.


----------



## jenayb

hunniesochic said:


> 35.5 for all. CLs and other brands as well.



Which styles???


----------



## hunniesochic

jenaywins said:


> Which styles???



CL: My Satin VP, Glitter Slingback 140mm, Biancas are TTS 35.5
Others: Aldos, SM, BCBG, Gucci, etc. are all 35.5 also.


----------



## jenayb

hunniesochic said:


> CL: My Satin VP, Glitter Slingback 140mm, Biancas are TTS 35.5
> Others: Aldos, SM, BCBG, Gucci, etc. are all 35.5 also.



If your Biancas are a 35.5, I'd say to stick with that size for the NS.


----------



## hunniesochic

jenaywins said:


> If your Biancas are a 35.5, I'd say to stick with that size for the NS.



thanks!


----------



## simplicitydal

anyone knows how those thigh high boots run? like where would the shaft go up to? I'm only 5'3" and I don;t know if I have long enough legs for those boots? I have no idea if those shalf maybe longer than my legs?


----------



## jenayb

simplicitydal said:


> anyone knows how those thigh high boots run? like where would the shaft go up to? I'm only 5'3" and I don;t know if I have long enough legs for those boots? I have no idea if those shalf maybe longer than my legs?


 
Which ones? There are a few different thigh high boots. Do you know the style name?


----------



## amorris

Hi all, 

My TTS is a 36 but I think because I have wide feet, with 85 Pigalle (Patent) I wear a 35.5. Do you think I will be a 35.5 in a Pigalle Plato (Patent) and 120 Pigalle (Patent)? 

I tried on a 100 Pigalle (Black Spike Nappa) in a 36 and it was too big!

TIA


----------



## fpcf97

Can anyone tell me if there is any sizing difference among different materials for the mater claude?  Particularly, kid leather vs patent vs python?  

I've found w/ other shoes that patent is more stiff - I don't currently own any CL patent so wanted to double check.  Thanks!!


----------



## Vixxen

Hi guys, so I purchsed a pair of suede VPs today and now I am feeling bad about it and can't return them. Please give me your advice, knowledge and thoughts on this...

I used to be a perfect size 36.5 in the old VP sizing in every fabric. Well, with the new VP sizing the 36 is really snug and it feels like my foot--right at the ball--is not hitting the platform curve or insole curve at the right point. I thought "I could get them and they will stretch out" but just felt I should go with the 36.5 to be safe. Well, I try the 36.5 on and they are bigger than before and I get very slight slippage when I walk fast. They felt better than the 36 and I figured I could just pad them with foot petals. I tried them with foot pads and they felt perfect on so I bought them. Anyway, I get home and my friend comes over and tells me:

"On no! You should have gone with the 36! They will probably stretch out so much you won't be able to wear them...EVEN WITH PADS!"

Long story short, I feel soooooo bad about my decision. I just figured that if the 36 felt so snug and the base felt wrong then they would feel even worse on a night out walking or a day of wear (even with some stretching). The 36.5 is just a teeny bit big and I figured they would not MEGA STRETCH since my foot wasn't causing a lot of pushing or tension. Can you ladies please share and let me know if your slightly big suede VPs work with pads or heel grips or if they stretch beyond belief. PLEASE! TELL ME YOUR EXPERIENCE WITH YOUR SUEDE VPS! I just didn't want to size so far down and then have a shoe that wouldn't be comfortable or would fit me so closely that I couldn't even pad because then my feet would kind of pop out. :cry:


----------



## anniethecat

If I am a 41 in VP, AD and Delics would I be able to fit a 40 in the Beauty bow?


----------



## amorris

Hi all, please help!

My TTS for other brands like YSL, NineWest is 36. My...
Relika 35.5, 
Bikiki 36, 
85 Pigalle 35.5, 
120 Pigalle 35, 
VP 35.5 (36 was a bit loose),
Hyper Prives 36

What size should I be getting in 120 Pigalle Plato and Lady Peep?


----------



## Star86doll

Hey there! Anyone know how does Pigalle 100 size runs from AW 2011? I am a 39, should I get them in 39 or 39.5? Thanks!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
I am a 38 in non-CLs but in CLs:
ronfifi 100-38
bianca-37.5
declic 120- 38.5
flats-38.5

I'm eyeing pigalle 120.  Would a 37 work for me?  I have wide feet.  TIA


----------



## dc419

Anyone know if miss cristo wedges will come out again in spring 2012?
Was this a new style for spring 2011 or did it come out previous years as well?
I am a 38 in rosella flats, VP, ron rons
38.5 in declic 
37.5 in bianca
Will a 38 fit for miss cristo?

Thank you.


----------



## sparklepurse

I have a deal to buy Ambertina Sandal in size 40 and I would like to know how  if it will be perfect for me ?

I waer size 39.5 simple pump and Ronaldo and I find them a bit snug.

I wear szie 39 from most shoe designers.


----------



## New2Loubie

Hi girls!!!

Can someone help me out with sizing for a couple styles?

one being the eco trash slingback, bianca, lady peep regular and slingback?

I currently own:
Altadma WS in 39.5 
Madame Butterfly in 39

Thanks dolls!


----------



## jamidee

Lady page... is it TTS?

declic 40.5
Bianca 40
Pigalle 120mm- 39.5
Madame butterfly pump- 39.5
Lady Peep Sling- 40.5
Sexy Sling- 41
Decollete- 40.5
Alti 140mm- 40.5
Very Prive- 40
Feticha- 40.5

Would a lady page 39.5 fit?


----------



## aoqtpi

amorris said:


> Hi all, please help!
> 
> My TTS for other brands like YSL, NineWest is 36. My...
> Relika 35.5,
> Bikiki 36,
> 85 Pigalle 35.5,
> 120 Pigalle 35,
> VP 35.5 (36 was a bit loose),
> Hyper Prives 36
> 
> What size should I be getting in 120 Pigalle Plato and Lady Peep?



I'm a 35.5 in VP and LP. Unsure about PP. HTH!


----------



## chubby1

Please help!!

If I wear a 38 in (old) simples, a 38.5-39 in VPs and Altadamas, and a 39 in most everything else (mostly old styles), can I squish my foot into a 38 Titi?  

Thanks!


----------



## amorris

aoqtpi said:


> I'm a 35.5 in VP and LP. Unsure about PP. HTH!



THANKS! Yes, I tried on the LP in 36 and it was loose and 35 was too tight, so I guess yes it runs TTS - a 35.5 for me


----------



## amorris

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> I am a 38 in non-CLs but in CLs:
> ronfifi 100-38
> bianca-37.5
> declic 120- 38.5
> flats-38.5
> 
> I'm eyeing pigalle 120.  Would a 37 work for me?  I have wide feet.  TIA



I have wide feet too and I had to go down a full size.
I wear 35.5 or 36 in CLs, tried on the 35.5 in Pigalle 120 and I can fit 1 finger in, so I might be a 35, or even a 34.5! HTH!


----------



## amorris

aoqtpi said:


> I'm a 35.5 in VP and LP. Unsure about PP. HTH!



And oh, how about the Greissimos and 120 Pigalle Plato? Thanks x


----------



## poppyseed

Hi ladies,
I'm wondering if I could make Astraqueens in 39.5 work?
I wear 39 in Moulage and C'est Moi booties. I also have Ariella Talon in 38, but they are pretty tight even without socks.
My other CLs are in 37 1/2 - 38 1/2, but I always seem to need size up in boots...any advise please?


----------



## poppyseed

poppyseed said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm wondering if I could make Astraqueens in 39.5 work?
> I wear 39 in Moulage and C'est Moi booties. I also have Ariella Talon in 38, but they are pretty tight even without socks.
> My other CLs are in 37 1/2 - 38 1/2, but I always seem to need size up in boots...any advise please?


 

I think I also have quite wide feet.


----------



## jamidee

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-9719-...mini-glitter-ron-ron-100-pumps-size-8539.aspx

I've tried on the old ron ron and I need a half a size up ... do you know if these are the new style and if they'll fit?

I'm a wide us 9, sometimes a 9.5.


----------



## soleilbrun

amorris said:


> I have wide feet too and I had to go down a full size.
> I wear 35.5 or 36 in CLs, tried on the 35.5 in Pigalle 120 and I can fit 1 finger in, so I might be a 35, or even a 34.5! HTH!


 Thank you. The only thing that worries me is that my 'pinky toe' will spill out in a 37.


----------



## vuittonamour

hey ladies, i just won a pair of yoyo 110s off the bay and am wondering about sizing. i have no idea what season they're from, but because they have a higher heel than the normal yoyo styles, would i need to size up or down? i have a pair of yoyo 100s from a few seasons back in a 36.5 that fit me perfectly. a pair of patent lady claudes from may 2010 are very snug on me and i actually usually prefer not to wear them because by the end of the night my feet are throbbing. i take a 36 in biancas and lady lynch. hopefully these yoyo 110s will fit me in a 36.5? i'll have to make them work anyhow since i already won them but i was just wondering.


----------



## sakura

jamidee said:


> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-9719-...mini-glitter-ron-ron-100-pumps-size-8539.aspx
> 
> I've tried on the old ron ron and I need a half a size up ... do you know if these are the new style and if they'll fit?
> 
> I'm a wide us 9, sometimes a 9.5.



These Ron Rons are the newer style (i.e. post-FW '09) so I would not size up.


----------



## sakura

vuittonamour said:


> hey ladies, i just won a pair of yoyo 110s off the bay and am wondering about sizing. i have no idea what season they're from, but because they have a higher heel than the normal yoyo styles, would i need to size up or down? i have a pair of yoyo 100s from a few seasons back in a 36.5 that fit me perfectly. a pair of patent lady claudes from may 2010 are very snug on me and i actually usually prefer not to wear them because by the end of the night my feet are throbbing. i take a 36 in biancas and lady lynch. hopefully these yoyo 110s will fit me in a 36.5? i'll have to make them work anyhow since i already won them but i was just wondering.



Sizing for the Yoyo 100 and 110 is the same.


----------



## sakura

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you. The only thing that worries me is that my 'pinky toe' will spill out in a 37.



My Pigalle 120 sizing is the same as my Bianca sizing, so the toebox of the 37 may be too narrow.


----------



## vuittonamour

sakura said:


> Sizing for the Yoyo 100 and 110 is the same.



great, thank you!


----------



## amorris

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you. The only thing that worries me is that my 'pinky toe' will spill out in a 37.



That's what happened to me, that's why I end up returning it. So maybe get a half size down and put insoles/heel grips? Check out the Pigalle 120 Club thread, they might be able to help you


----------



## soleilbrun

amorris said:


> That's what happened to me, that's why I end up returning it. So maybe get a half size down and put insoles/heel grips? Check out the Pigalle 120 Club thread, they might be able to help you


 
That's what I was afraid of hearing.  Thank you for your experience.  I'll go over to the 120 club to see if there's more detailed info.


----------



## soleilbrun

sakura said:


> My Pigalle 120 sizing is the same as my Bianca sizing, so the toebox of the 37 may be too narrow.


 
Thank you.  I have bianca in 37.5 which fits perfectly and a 37 which is killer on the toes!  I will take heed and go for a 37.5. Damn my wide feet!


----------



## jamidee

Hello! I tend to wear a 9-10 depending on the shoe (nine west, jessica simpson, etc)

I have fairly wide feet. I'm looking at the greissimo 85. Do these run large? Do you think a 40.5 would be ok?


----------



## jamidee

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310318293045&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Does anyone know how these run... the auction says they are VIVA LOLA


Also, does the Pigalle flat run same as pigalle 120mm?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

 US size in non-CL brand shoes: 11 in Nine West, Tory Burch, etc
 Width of feet: wide
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Simple 85, Mistica 60, Suede VP, Patent Ron Ron 100-all 42 but tight, took stretching and breaking in The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Prorata 90

My question is do these run small? If they do, I won't even bother but if not, I'll give them a shot...have to order online

Thanks in advance


----------



## jamidee

Anyone know anything about ISADO and how it runs? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## fbj3936

Does anyone know sizing for Ronfifi Alta boot including how narrow the boot shaft runs?


----------



## fbj3936

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes = *9*
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) = *Average*
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are =  
*39 New Simple Pump
  39 Sixtie, Miss?
  39 1/2 Pigalle strass
  39 1/2 Altadama watersnake
  39 Peanut Wedge
  39 1/2 Bianca, patent*
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. *I'm looking at a pair of mismatched Very Prive spikes. One foot is 38 1/2 the other is 39 1/2. I've hear they run big? *


----------



## New2Loubie

New2Loubie said:


> Hi girls!!!
> 
> Can someone help me out with sizing for a couple styles?
> 
> one being the eco trash slingback, bianca, lady peep regular and slingback?
> 
> I currently own:
> Altadma WS in 39.5
> Madame Butterfly in 39
> 
> Thanks dolls!


 
So the eco/winter trash slingbacks are sold out...I'm going with the Bianca, hopefully tonight. The CL's csr told me they're TTS, I'm reading different here? Should I go with a 39 or 39.5? Please help!!! The CL's a currently own are listed above, thansk in advance!


----------



## jolee1107

Can someone please help.  I need to know how the Yokamias fit.  Im a us 8 (nine west). 38 in Manolos, 8 Rock and Republic 8/8.5 Pour la Victoire.
I wear 39 in Biancas and 39.5 in Rolandos mostly due to my long toes. I have slight slipage in the Rolandos.  Would a 39 in the Yokamias fit me?

Thanks


----------



## 318Platinum

Does anyone happen to know the sizing on the Snakeskin Balota 6 inch Heel? I wear a 42 in ALl Louboutins that will fit, but I just want to know if it tends to run large, or is it as small as the Mago, because *I CAN'T* wear the Mago, but I can wear the Daffodile, Bianca, and Altadama in a 42. What would the fit be like? Any help will be greatly appreciated!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> Does anyone happen to know the sizing on the Snakeskin Balota 6 inch Heel? I wear a 42 in ALl Louboutins that will fit, but I just want to know if it tends to run large, or is it as small as the Mago, because *I CAN'T* wear the Mago, but I can wear the Daffodile, Bianca, and Altadama in a 42. What would the fit be like? Any help will be greatly appreciated!! Thanks in advance.


 
For me personally, this style is TTS.


----------



## DariaD

Dear ladies, maybe you can help me )
Does anyone own a pair of US7 Macarena Wedges? I am US7.5 and trying to figure out insole length and will those fit me.
TIA!


----------



## msthang

Hello Ladies,

I've just purchased my first pair of CL from Bergdorfs online. I am a tory burch..aldo..size 5 or 5.5, what size should i get in the patent rolandos? 

I ordered 5.5 (pre-order, wont come until oct.) and the size 6 is on the way. Do you think 6 is going to be too big or just right since i hear the rolandos run small? 

THANKS!


----------



## gymangel812

rolando runs small, you need probably a 36.5, maybe a 36 might fit.


----------



## NANI1972

Hi Ladies,

Can someone give me some info on the toebox for the Decolette 868, how does it compare to the Rolando? I cannot wear Rolandos my first CLs were a pair of Rolandos and they crushed my toes. 

I am a size 6.5 US with average width feet and here is a list of some of my CLs.

Python HP 37
Watersnake Declic Sling 37
Watersnake AD 37
Lucifer 100 36.5
Engin spike 37
Yolanda spike 36.5 
Maggie 36.5 (original)

Would I be OK with a 37 in Decolette 868? Thanks!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Hi Ladies, 

Can I fit into FW09's *CIRCUS 120 BOOTIES in size 35.5*?


My info:
Width - average
US shoe size - 5.5 (consistently, and almost always with other brands)

My other CL shoes:
Very prive - 35.5 (new); 36 (old)
New declic 120 - 36
Simple - 36
Altadama - 36
Ron Ron - 36
Decollete 328/868 - 36
Maggie 140 - 36
Bianca - 35.5
Lady Claude - 36.5
Lady Peep - 35.5
Pigalle plato 140 - 34.5
Pigalle 85 - 35.5

I'm really hoping these booties will fit me, the seller says they're more TTS, but I did a search here on tPF and *Karwood* said they're half size small...

Thanks!!


----------



## Bellarina

My typical Louboutin size is a 38 (Ernesta, Decollette, Petite Fee, Mrs Propre), Very Prive 37.5

What size would would I be in Altadama 140 watersnake?  The first page to size down, however, the seller said that the insole of a 39 is 9.75" which is what I wear.  Does that sound correct?

TIA!


----------



## NANI1972

Bellarina said:


> My typical Louboutin size is a 38 (Ernesta, Decollette, Petite Fee, Mrs Propre), Very Prive 37.5
> 
> What size would would I be in Altadama 140 watersnake? The first page to size down, however, the seller said that the insole of a 39 is 9.75" which is what I wear. Does that sound correct?
> 
> TIA!


 
Doesn't sound right to me. 39 would be too big for you.


----------



## NANI1972

Hi Ladies,

Can someone give me some info on the toebox for the Decolette 868, how does it compare to the Rolando? I cannot wear Rolandos my first CLs were a pair of Rolandos and they crushed my toes. 

I am a size 6.5 US with average width feet and here is a list of some of my CLs.

Python HP 37
Watersnake Declic Sling 37
Watersnake AD 37
Lucifer 100 36.5
Engin spike 37
Yolanda spike 36.5 
Maggie 36.5 (original)

Would I be OK with a 37 in Decolette 868? Thanks!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I fit into FW09's *CIRCUS 120 BOOTIES in size 35.5*?
> 
> 
> My info:
> Width - average
> US shoe size - 5.5 (consistently, and almost always with other brands)
> 
> My other CL shoes:
> Very prive - 35.5 (new); 36 (old)
> New declic 120 - 36
> Simple - 36
> Altadama - 36
> Ron Ron - 36
> Decollete 328/868 - 36
> Maggie 140 - 36
> Bianca - 35.5
> Lady Claude - 36.5
> Lady Peep - 35.5
> Pigalle plato 140 - 34.5
> Pigalle 85 - 35.5
> 
> I'm really hoping these booties will fit me, the seller says they're more TTS, but I did a search here on tPF and *Karwood* said they're half size small...
> 
> Thanks!!


 
I think you will need a sz 36 in these.


----------



## notenough

NANI1972 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can someone give me some info on the toebox for the Decolette 868, how does it compare to the Rolando? I cannot wear Rolandos my first CLs were a pair of Rolandos and they crushed my toes.
> 
> I am a size 6.5 US with average width feet and here is a list of some of my CLs.
> 
> Python HP 37
> Watersnake Declic Sling 37
> Watersnake AD 37
> Lucifer 100 36.5
> Engin spike 37
> Yolanda spike 36.5
> Maggie 36.5 (original)
> 
> Would I be OK with a 37 in Decolette 868? Thanks!


I have both the watersnake AD and patent decolette 868 in sz 36.  so you should be ok with decolette 37.  i like the decolette; my toes are ok in them.  i find them comfortable.  I have the rolando and i have trouble with them.


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> For me personally, this style is TTS.



Thanks, Jenay!! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> Thanks, Jenay!! I really appreciate your help.



Sure thing sweetheart!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ChrisyAM15 said:


> I think you will need a sz 36 in these.



thank you!!!


----------



## nickynamfon

Would like to know whether the sizing for Lady clou and Lucifer Bow 45 are like?
I'm 35 in LP and 34 in Pigalle 120
I have a very narrow feet.

I'm wondering whether Lady Clou in 34 would fit me? and Lucifer bow 45 in size 35 would also fit me?

Thank you ladies


----------



## NANI1972

notenough said:


> I have both the watersnake AD and patent decolette 868 in sz 36. so you should be ok with decolette 37. i like the decolette; my toes are ok in them. i find them comfortable. I have the rolando and i have trouble with them.


Thank you!


Now I need help with the Patent Elisa I think I might like these better.



Hi Ladies,

Can someone give me some info on the toebox for the Patent Elisa, how does it compare to the Rolando? I cannot wear Rolandos my first CLs were a pair of Rolandos and they crushed my toes. 

I am a size 6.5 US with average width feet and here is a list of some of my CLs.

Python HP 37
Watersnake Declic Sling 37
Watersnake AD 37
Lucifer 100 36.5
Engin spike 37
Yolanda spike 36.5 
Maggie 36.5 (original)

Would I be a 36.5 or 37 in Elisa? Thanks!


----------



## Nolia

TTS 36 in Nine West/Aldo etc
avg - wide

Pigalle - 35
Everything else is 36

Asking for: Sizing info on Winter Trash.  Think I can get away with 35.5?


----------



## poppyseed

Hello ladies,
Does anyone know how Big Lips leopard pony boots run please?


----------



## notenough

poppyseed said:


> Hello ladies,
> Does anyone know how Big Lips leopard pony boots run please?


they run at least 1/2 smaller...so you need to size at least 1/2 up from your usual TTS.


----------



## jenayb

poppyseed said:


> Hello ladies,
> Does anyone know how Big Lips leopard pony boots run please?


 


notenough said:


> they run at least 1/2 smaller...so you need to size at least 1/2 up from your usual TTS.


 
Yep! They run hella small. Definitely a half size up at least!


----------



## moshi_moshi

fbj3936 said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes = *9*
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) = *Average*
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are =
> *39 New Simple Pump*
> *39 Sixtie, Miss?*
> *39 1/2 Pigalle strass*
> *39 1/2 Altadama watersnake*
> *39 Peanut Wedge*
> *39 1/2 Bianca, patent*
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. *I'm looking at a pair of mismatched Very Prive spikes. One foot is 38 1/2 the other is 39 1/2. I've hear they run big? *


 
VP spikes ran large!  I usually wear a 38.5 to 39 in my CLs and believe it or not I have these in a 38.

I wear a 39 in the peanut wedge, a 38.5 in Altadamas, a 38.5/39 in Miss Boxe, 38.5/39 in the simple pump.  HTH!


----------



## olidivia

I am thinking about purchasing some Altadamas in a size 40.  I have a pair of yoyos and a pair of the old style simples in 39.5.  Do you think I could fit in the size 40?


----------



## vhdos

Does anyone know how the sizing of the Haute Serrure 120s run?  Here is a pic:


Are they similar sizing to NPs?  I am a TTS 5 and have several pairs of NPs in sizes 35 and 35.5.
Thanks!


----------



## poppyseed

jenaywins said:


> Yep! They run hella small. Definitely a half size up at least!


 

Thanks guys!I didn't realize they run so small - do you think I could get away with my Ariella booty size?


----------



## mizsunshyne

Okay ladies. I need some advice. I own a pair of VPs 38.5. Too big for me even with padding and heel grips. Now I bought my patent VPs 38. Slightly big for me since they slip out when I walk but perfect for the toe box. However, I wear an 8. I fit Mme Marchand 38.5, and Kikas 39. Is it possible to even go down half a size again for a 37.5? I have wide feet but short toes so therefore my feet slip more into the shoes when I walk in them.


----------



## myu3160

TTS Size 5 in every brand out there.
CLs I have: size 35
Asking about: Madame Butterfly Booty size 35.

I'd like to know if they fit TTS?


----------



## wannaprada

I need assistance ladies.  I am contemplating getting a pair of Suede Greissimo Mule 140 and not sure what size I am in them.  For most CL open toe shoes, I am a 41, with the exception of the VP, in which I am a 40.5.  In the Lady Gres, I have a 41, although I have to wear a pad insert in order for them to fit perfect.  Will a 41 in the Greissimo be too big?  Thanks in advance for a speedy response!


----------



## NANI1972

myu3160 said:


> TTS Size 5 in every brand out there.
> CLs I have: size 35
> Asking about: Madame Butterfly Booty size 35.
> 
> I'd like to know if they fit TTS?


 Yes, You'll need the 35 in MBB.


----------



## myu3160

NANI1972 said:


> Yes, You'll need the 35 in MBB.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## NANI1972

myu3160 said:


> thank you so much!!


 yw!


----------



## sofaa

Hey Ladies! Need help with sizing for the *this season's Alti 160s in Black Patent*, not sure if I should stay TTS or size down since I want to avoid heel slippage. Any help would be great, thanks!!

- US Size: 7-7.5
- Width of feet: Narrow to average 
- CL Shoes: Bianca 37, Pigalle Plato 37.5, Mago 37.5, Lady Peep 37.5, Lady Clou 38


----------



## Miss T.

Hiya,
I am looking at a pair of grenadine watersnake Altadamas (140). My TTS CL size is 38, and Pigalles in 37.5 are the perfect fit. Would 37.5 be the right Altadama size for me?

Thank you!


----------



## jenayb

Miss T. said:


> Hiya,
> I am looking at a pair of grenadine watersnake Altadamas (140). My TTS CL size is 38, and Pigalles in 37.5 are the perfect fit. Would 37.5 be the right Altadama size for me?
> 
> Thank you!


 
Are you referring to Pigalle 100mm or 120mm? ADs are TTS for me... I'd say go for a 38.


----------



## Miss T.

jenaywins said:


> Are you referring to Pigalle 100mm or 120mm? ADs are TTS for me... I'd say go for a 38.



Actually both. 
Could I squeeze into 37.5?


----------



## jenayb

Miss T. said:


> Actually both.
> Could I squeeze into 37.5?


 
Hmm. If 37.5 is only a half size down from your TTS, then I say yes. I do have some ADs that are 38s and some that are 38.5s, my CL TTS.


----------



## mishybelle

I'm quite confused on Altadama sizing based on the info on the first page... help is totally appreciated!

I wear a 36.5 in new Very Prive, so should I be a 36.5 in the new Altadama 140s or 37 (most likely patent leather)? I know for sure not a 36 (I tried to shove my hoofer into the grenadine WS with no avail).


----------



## SassySarah

wannaprada said:


> I need assistance ladies.  I am contemplating getting a pair of Suede Greissimo Mule 140 and not sure what size I am in them.  For most CL open toe shoes, I am a 41, with the exception of the VP, in which I am a 40.5.  In the Lady Gres, I have a 41, although I have to wear a pad insert in order for them to fit perfect.  Will a 41 in the Greissimo be too big?  Thanks in advance for a speedy response!



Half size down from your CL TTS in these.  Sounds like they may be a tad too big especially with stretching.


----------



## meltdown_ice

Big stack sizing help.
Hi, ladies, I wear a 34.5 in Mago, Maggie, Exclu, Pik Pik Pik, FiFi, Pigalle Plato 120. A 34 in leopard MBP (this season), Bianca, Yolanda python. 

Do you think big stack in 35 will fit? Thank you so much!


----------



## adeana

I have patent Elisa in a 37.5 and they are snug in length.  I cannot wear rolandos _at all_, seems my toes dont bend in the right place. I would say 37.5 is my current TTS.   They do run a little smaller than VPs (new) which I also have in a 37.5.  HTH!


NANI1972 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Now I need help with the Patent Elisa I think I might like these better.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can someone give me some info on the toebox for the Patent Elisa, how does it compare to the Rolando? I cannot wear Rolandos my first CLs were a pair of Rolandos and they crushed my toes.
> 
> I am a size 6.5 US with average width feet and here is a list of some of my CLs.
> 
> Python HP 37
> Watersnake Declic Sling 37
> Watersnake AD 37
> Lucifer 100 36.5
> Engin spike 37
> Yolanda spike 36.5
> Maggie 36.5 (original)
> 
> Would I be a 36.5 or 37 in Elisa? Thanks!


----------



## DariaD

Do you ladies think I can squeeze my feet into non-patent YoYos US7 while having US7.5 size?
I usually wear 7.5 or 8 with some padding, also went the whole size up in Laponos (got 8.5).  So 1.5 size difference sounds a bit scary to me... Please advice


----------



## sakura

DariaD said:


> Do you ladies think I can squeeze my feet into non-patent YoYos US7 while having US7.5 size?
> I usually wear 7.5 or 8 with some padding, also went the whole size up in Laponos (got 8.5).  So 1.5 size difference sounds a bit scary to me... Please advice



No, you'll need to go half a size up from your US size.  The toebox is pretty narrow.


----------



## DariaD

Thanks, Sakura! Oh well, next time then


----------



## wannaprada

SassySarah said:


> Half size down from your CL TTS in these.  Sounds like they may be a tad too big especially with stretching.



Thanks Sassy!


----------



## amorris

TTS:
YSL, Zara, NineWest: 36
Christian Louboutin: Seems like 35.5

Other CLs:
Relika 35.5, 
Bikiki 36, 
85 Pigalle 35.5, 
VP 35.5,
Hyper Prives 36,
Lady Peep 35.5,
Altadama 36

What size would I be for *Decollete 100*? Would 35.5 be too small? TIA!


----------



## SassySarah

amorris said:


> TTS:
> YSL, Zara, NineWest: 36
> Christian Louboutin: Seems like 35.5
> 
> Other CLs:
> Relika 35.5,
> Bikiki 36,
> 85 Pigalle 35.5,
> VP 35.5,
> Hyper Prives 36,
> Lady Peep 35.5,
> Altadama 36
> 
> What size would I be for *Decollete 100*? Would 35.5 be too small? TIA!



Yes it would be too small.  Normally half to whole size up from your TTS depending on your foot. Narrow toe box so depends.  I go a half size up from my CL TTS.


----------



## amorris

SassySarah said:


> Yes it would be too small.  Normally half to whole size up from your TTS depending on your foot. Narrow toe box so depends.  I go a half size up from my CL TTS.



Thanks so much, 36 it is!


----------



## shontel

I know CL's website says they are TTS.  However, CL's website wasn't exactly right with the sizing recommendations for the Big Lips (closed-toe version of the open lips).  I usually wear a 38.5, but the 39.5 in the Big Lips were UBER tight! Omg...the pain....  Anywho, any recommendations on sizing for the Open Lips are greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## shontel

shontel said:


> I know CL's website says they are TTS.  However, CL's website wasn't exactly right with the sizing recommendations for the Big Lips (closed-toe version of the open lips).  I usually wear a 38.5, but the 39.5 in the Big Lips were UBER tight! Omg...the pain....  Anywho, any recommendations on sizing for the Open Lips are greatly appreciated! TIA!


Sorry, here my sizes in other CLs:

Pigalle 120- 37.5
Balota 150- 37.5
Rolando- 38.5  
Fifteen Minutes- 38.5
Simples - 38.5
Twistochat- 38.5
Very Prive- 38.5
Bianca Sling 140- 39 (although a 38.5 may fit better).
Discoteka- 39


----------



## PetitColibri

shontel said:


> I know CL's website says they are TTS.  However, CL's website wasn't exactly right with the sizing recommendations for the Big Lips (closed-toe version of the open lips).  I usually wear a 38.5, but the 39.5 in the Big Lips were UBER tight! Omg...the pain....  Anywho, any recommendations on sizing for the Open Lips are greatly appreciated! TIA!



I think 0.5 size down (from your CL TTS) should be good because of the pitch of the shoes (it seems to be the same as the 3 fibbia - really steep)


----------



## shontel

PetitColibri said:


> I think 0.5 size down (from your CL TTS) should be good because of the pitch of the shoes (it seems to be the same as the 3 fibbia - really steep)


 
Thanks, Babes!


----------



## jenayb

shontel said:


> I know CL's website says they are TTS. However, CL's website wasn't exactly right with the sizing recommendations for the Big Lips (closed-toe version of the open lips). I usually wear a 38.5, but the 39.5 in the Big Lips were UBER tight! Omg...the pain.... Anywho, any recommendations on sizing for the Open Lips are greatly appreciated! TIA!


 


PetitColibri said:


> I think 0.5 size down (from your CL TTS) should be good because of the pitch of the shoes (it seems to be the same as the 3 fibbia - really steep)


 
Definitely don't size down. I tried these on in Vegas not too long ago.. Ok so it was like Feb but, hehe... Anyhoo, I tried a half size up and they were SUPER tight.


----------



## mommandy

HI ladies,
I'd love some sizing help on a pair of no prive gold glitter sling backs.

I am normally a size 37. I have mater claude 85 mm which are 36.5 (fit great), Greissimo in 36.5 (which had to be stretched & are tight) and miss cristo 37 that fit but the toes hang just a bit (could be because of the extreme arch)

I found a great deal on a pair of the glitter sling backs but they're a size 37.5 and I can't try them on before buying so I'm wondering if they're going to be way too big?

TIA for any help!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, ladies, I'm looking at two different Titi's...one is a 39.5, one is a 40, I'm comfy in my new simples and Drapanova's in a 40, my 39.5 Decolletes are a bit tight...which should I go for after I get them authenticated???  TIA


----------



## mishybelle

Nolia said:


> TTS 36 in Nine West/Aldo etc
> avg - wide
> 
> Pigalle - 35
> Everything else is 36
> 
> Asking for: Sizing info on Winter Trash. Think I can get away with 35.5?


 
If the Winter Trash fit anything like the EcoTrash, then I would say go TTS.


----------



## PetitColibri

beagly911 said:


> Ok, ladies, I'm looking at two different Titi's...one is a 39.5, one is a 40, I'm comfy in my new simples and Drapanova's in a 40, my 39.5 Decolletes are a bit tight...which should I go for after I get them authenticated???  TIA



_Titi should be taken 1/2 size DOWN to TTS_.
So I think it depends on how much room you want to have in your shoes and if you want to add some padding... personnally, I would go TTS if you can


----------



## Loubie Lover

I was wondering if the Une Plume (slingback) ran tts? Thank you for any help ladies!!


----------



## honeybunch

Do people usually take true to US size in VPs now?  And how does the sizing for the HPs run?  Same as VP size?  Thanks!


----------



## strsusc

Loubie Lover said:


> I was wondering if the Une Plume (slingback) ran tts? Thank you for any help ladies!!



I would go 1/2 size up from your US tts (or your normal CL size) hope that helps!


----------



## anniethecat

honeybunch said:


> Do people usually take true to US size in VPs now? And how does the sizing for the HPs run? Same as VP size? Thanks!


 
My US size is 10 and I take VP and HP in 41.  HTH


----------



## honeybunch

Many thanks.


----------



## gabbyvic88

Does anyone know if miss fortune style run tts? I'm a 6 would a 5.5 fit?  thanks : )

My CL size
new simple 36
rolando 36 1/2 7
Bianca 35 1/2
I just got the biancas yesterday they fit perfect just a little snugged but I'm hoping they strech after a few wears.


----------



## jamidee

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310318293045?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Anyone know how these would these run?


----------



## jamidee

Labyrinth? I searched and couldn't find anything about these... anyone have them and know how they run?


----------



## fbj3936

Hi All, So I found a pair of Ambers and read they run big. I normally wear a 39 or 39.5. The ones I found are a 40. So they might fit, if they are too big do you think I could get by with padding the heel? I wonder if the straps would help?


----------



## janed0e

Did anyone experience their Daffodile kid stretching a lot? I'm wondering if I should take 1/2 size down from my TTS because I noticed my other kid leather shoes stretched quite a bit....


----------



## zeusthegreatest

i bought forever tina black suede fringe boots and they are too big, did not do my homework and now see this style actually runs TTS or a 1/2 size only up. i got them in 39 as my other 2 other louboutins r 38.5 and just fit and most of my european shoes r 37.5-38. does anyone have a good suggestion how to make them fit better (apart from selling them and buying 38?) i luv them to bits and did wear them few times, with an insole and socks.. but really they r just too big and not comfortable because of that.  (i hope this is the right place to place such question?) thanks in advance!


----------



## SassySarah

zeusthegreatest said:


> i bought forever tina black suede fringe boots and they are too big, did not do my homework and now see this style actually runs TTS or a 1/2 size only up. i got them in 39 as my other 2 other louboutins r 38.5 and just fit and most of my european shoes r 37.5-38. does anyone have a good suggestion how to make them fit better (apart from selling them and buying 38?) i luv them to bits and did wear them few times, with an insole and socks.. but really they r just too big and not comfortable because of that.  (i hope this is the right place to place such question?) thanks in advance!



All of your questions should be answered here and can be asked as well:  
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html


----------



## SassySarah

janed0e said:


> Did anyone experience their Daffodile kid stretching a lot? I'm wondering if I should take 1/2 size down from my TTS because I noticed my other kid leather shoes stretched quite a bit....



I believe a half size down is best in this style.


----------



## jamidee

I'm buying heels for a friend for her wedding she's a 9.5-10 in Jessica Simpson heels and has wide feet. 

What would she wear in New Simple? 
Unfortunately she hasn't tried on any of my CLs... so I can't gauge her that way. I wear a 9 and my CL TTS is a 40. Her feet are about a half a size larger than mine. The heels I'm looking at are a 41.

Any help or guesses would be appreciated. I'm not sure how New Simples fit although I did read TTS to 1/2 up.


----------



## r6girl2005

 Narrow feet and whittle short toes!
 35 Bianca
  35.5 in VP, nappa MBB, Mago 140, Simple 85
  36 MBP 150
 Patent Altdama, I believe the season is 09/10

Would a 36 patent Altadama be too big?


----------



## jenayb

r6girl2005 said:


>  Narrow feet and whittle short toes!
>  35 Bianca
> 35.5 in VP, nappa MBB, Mago 140, Simple 85
> 36 MBP 150
>  Patent Altdama, I believe the season is 09/10
> 
> Would a 36 patent Altadama be too big?



I have always found ADs to be TTS, even a half size down for me. If you have narrow feet and short toes, I would not suggest sizing up.  (especially since patent will STRETCH big time!!)


----------



## mm_in_drexel

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 8-9 in dress shoes
&#8226; Width of feet: Average to slightly narrow
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: none 
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009: Rolando and Very Prive. Unsure of season/style. I have messaged the sellers but have not heard back from them and none had specified.
&#8226; Please include a pic or link if you&#8217;re unsure of the style name: Sorry so little info. Just need some general advice before I start purchasing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## r6girl2005

Whew, thanks dear, you kept me from spending more money.....for now 



jenaywins said:


> I have always found ADs to be TTS, even a half size down for me. If you have narrow feet and short toes, I would not suggest sizing up.  (especially since patent will STRETCH big time!!)


----------



## amorris

If I wear a 35.5 in Pigalle 85. 
Would a 35.5 fit me in *Pigalle 100* - or would it be a little loose? 
I have rather wide feet so I am afraid going smaller would be too small for my front.

Other CLs:
Relika 35.5, 
Bikiki 36, 
VP 35.5,
Hyper Prives 36,
Lady Peep 35.5,
Altadama 36

THANKS


----------



## amorris

r6girl2005 said:


>  Narrow feet and whittle short toes!
>  35 Bianca
> 35.5 in VP, nappa MBB, Mago 140, Simple 85
> 36 MBP 150
>  Patent Altdama, I believe the season is 09/10
> 
> Would a 36 patent Altadama be too big?



We have similiar sizes.
I wear 35.5 in VP, Lady Peep.
But a 36 in patent Altadama. I tried on the 35.5 and my feet wouldn't even fit!


----------



## lanvin

Does anyone know how the suede Yoyo Zeppa runs?


----------



## regeens

^half up your US TTS.


----------



## lanvin

So I guess I'd be taking a risk to get them in 38.5? I'm a 38.5 in wallis and 39.5 for old Rolando...maybe I'll just chance it! thanks for the help


----------



## jamidee

I've tried on the Ron Ron Glitterart and the 40 was WAY too small for me. I couldn't get my foot in it. 40 is my TTS. I'm assuming that the Glitterart fall into the "older" ron ron category. With this considering do you think a 41 100mm Ron Ron (new) would fit me if they were a 41?


----------



## mommandy

Does anyone know if the  no prive gold glitter sling backs run TTS?

I am normally a 36.5-37 but found a great deal on 37.5....think I could put foot cushions in them & make it work?


----------



## imelda74

What about Henry?


----------



## ae888

Dear experts, I hope you could help me in following:
&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 7,5
&#8226; Width of feet: narrow-average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
VP (old) patent tortoise 37,5 (currently walking out of them, have to use heel grips)
YoYo in patent 38 (also too big, have to use heel grips)
Matador sling 37,5 (brand new, but fits well)
So Private 38 (could be 0.5 sizes down)
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from: *Dorepi 100*, Do I need 37 or 36,5? I feel that my feet have shrunken because all my CLs are too big now and I have not worn them for a while so they definitely have not streched! What to do? Would 36,5 in Dorepi be too short lenghtwise? Would I be safer taking 37 and padding? I really have no clue... Any help is much apprecciated!


----------



## shontel

jenaywins said:


> Definitely don't size down. I tried these on in Vegas not too long ago.. Ok so it was like Feb but, hehe... Anyhoo, I tried a half size up and they were SUPER tight.



Ok. So, maybe the open lips are 1 full size up from TTS?  Does anyone in the forum own these? Anyone? Pretty please?


----------



## coconess

hey ladies

- i am an 8 in non cls
- i am not sure what size im am in cls, i think 38.5 or 39 (only tried on piros in a 38. they fit) 
- i have wide feet
- i am wondering and hoping that i can fit a 39.5 in lavender posedion.. what do you guys think? i just realllly want these shoes and this is the only size i could find  
it sounds like it would be too big but i know some cls run way small.. plus my feet are wide 

thanks for any opinions


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello relika owners,

Does this shoe run TTS, small or big?  I already had one answer of TTS. Can anyone else chime in?  I am interested in a patent pair of 39.5.  I am 37.5 in bianca and 38 in non CLs.  Any help, helps.

Thanks


----------



## soleilbrun

Excuse me ya'll. The relika is 38.5 (confusion with the seller).


----------



## AEGIS

i am usually a 39.5 could i get a 41 in a rolando? i am desperately afraid of the infamous toe crunch.  i read that PyAri did that.


----------



## MadameElle

I'm here in Vegas on iPhone. Quick question ladies. I have vp beige spikes in 35.5. I'm trying on vp Eel anthracite 35.5 and it feels tight on tie box.  Should I get 35.5?  Will eel stretch?

TIA


----------



## notenough

AEGIS said:


> i am usually a 39.5 could i get a 41 in a rolando? i am desperately afraid of the infamous toe crunch.  i read that PyAri did that.


think it depends on whether it is 'new or old' rolando.  I am usually 35.5-36 in loubies...have 'new' patent rolando in 36.5 ....horrible heel slippage (have double heel grips on them and still problematic)....toe box is OK...but I think the 'old' rolando runs smaller.


----------



## SassySarah

MadameElle said:


> I'm here in Vegas on iPhone. Quick question ladies. I have vp beige spikes in 35.5. I'm trying on vp Eel anthracite 35.5 and it feels tight on tie box.  Should I get 35.5?  Will eel stretch?
> 
> TIA



I got the eel anthracite vp too when I was in Vegas.  I am always a 39 in new VP, a 38.5 in VP spikes, but for some reason had to go down from my usual 39 and get a 38.5 in this particular style.  They will stretch, but if they feel too tight I'd go up a half size.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

coconess said:


> hey ladies
> 
> - i am an 8 in non cls
> - i am not sure what size im am in cls, i think 38.5 or 39 (only tried on piros in a 38. they fit)
> - i have wide feet
> - i am wondering and hoping that i can fit a 39.5 in lavender posedion.. what do you guys think? i just realllly want these shoes and this is the only size i could find
> it sounds like it would be too big but i know some cls run way small.. plus my feet are wide
> 
> thanks for any opinions



I think they'd be too big for you, but if you don't mind adding a pad +/- heel pad, then they might work for you  
Good luck!


----------



## coconess

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I think they'd be too big for you, but if you don't mind adding a pad +/- heel pad, then they might work for you
> Good luck!



hmm.. idk about all those pads.. are they awkward? i think i might just keep looking and hope that a smaller size pop up.. these are great priced (so far.. auction) though.. idk what ill do. 
thank you so much for responding and giving your opinion though 

what about a size 39 in maggie? i am stalking a pair of those right now too.. theyre one of my holy grails (dont prefer this color though). how do they typically run? id think that with my wide feet they would fit.. but i think 38.5 is ideal for me. 39 seems like it would be a little big.. but i have no idea how those run. 

thanks again!


----------



## mandie_044

Hi everyone!
Does anyone here know how the Twistochat 120s fit? My normal size is a 7.5/37.5. I have a pair of MBBs that are size 37, which is quite tight so even the 37.5 would have been ok. I have an opportunity to buy the Twistochat in a 8/38. My feet are a normal width to slightly wider. Does anyone know if they would fit or at least how the shoe typically fits?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bellarina

_Hi Ladies, I need help with Almeria sizing.  I typically wear a 38 ~ Ernesta, Mrs Propre, Petite Fee and Joli-Noued Dorcet_
_37.5 Very Prive and 37 in Decoltissimo __100_

_My insole measurement is 37.5 _

_Thanks!_


----------



## DariaD

I am US7.5 or small 8, my Laponos are 38.5 and the fit is perfect.
Do you ladies think that studded Candy Lace Flats size 39 will be too big? I heard that they are super tight and hope that  US9 can still work out for me with padding?
TIA!


----------



## IHeartShopping3

Hi ladies, I hope someone can help me with sizing.  I am normally a 10/10.5 in non CL shoes.  I have a pair of the new CL simple 120 platforms size 41 and they fit great.  I found a pair of the Banana 140 pumps size 40.5.  I heard these run big.  Do you think they'll fit?  TIA!


----------



## Miss T.

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. If 37.5 is only a half size down from your TTS, then I say yes. I do have some ADs that are 38s and some that are 38.5s, my CL TTS.



:ninja:


----------



## ag681

Hi Ladies! I finally got my first pair of CL's  I read that Greissimo's run 1/2 to full size down.  I am usually an 8 so I purchased a 7 1/2.  The length is perfect except the toe box is tight especially the left foot which is weird because my right is bigger.  Did I buy the correct size and will it stretch out? 

Thank you for your help in advance!!  They are a final sale so I'm hoping I made the right decision


----------



## myu3160

Hello everyone! 

I was just wondering how easily calf graine stretches? The SA told me that they will stretch but it will be hard and take a lot of time. Does anyone here know how much the Dafs in calf graine with stretch?


----------



## imelda74

how do Henry fit? 
they are 42.
I am normally an 11 in non CL, I have a narrow to average foot

TIA


----------



## mllev

Do any of you guys have the same style in two different sizes (well, you probably do! )? Does it work for you, or is the "correct size" the only one that fits properly? 
Basically what I mean is that I have Simple Pumps (100) in size 38, and they fit absolutely perfecty and following the info on page one, VPs and Yoyos are supposed to be the same sizing so I'd probably be 38 in those as well but all I find from ebay or bonanza are 38.5! 
In your opinion, is there any way those would fit me?


----------



## Char_link

Hi there you CL lovers!
I'm looking to buy my first CLs, yay!  But I have really wide feet. I'm dying for the 'Lisse 100 suede ankle boots' and spotted them on NAP in my size http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101904 (I'm normally 41 but NAP suggest sizing up 1 size, so would probably be 42 in these ones).
Does anybody own a pair of these beauties? And would they be wide enough for my feet or are they narrow?
There's no CL store here in Belgium so sadly I can't go to the store and try them on. I actually love the black version of the boots more but I guess the suede will stretch more... Please help a desperate girl out!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hello Ladies!

Can someone please advise how the Lady Claude 100mm sizing runs? I generally wear a 36.5 or 37 in VP's and Yo Yo's. I'm wondering if a size 37.5 will fit. I've read that the Lady Claude generally runs small (however, that was for the 120 mm heel height). Thank you!


----------



## bprimuslevy

AEGIS said:


> i am usually a 39.5 could i get a 41 in a rolando? i am desperately afraid of the infamous toe crunch. i read that PyAri did that.


 
FWIW, I just bought a pair of black kid Rolandos. I went up a full size and they fit perfectly. If I went TTS they would definitely be too small for me. I run TTS in Simple 100 and Bianca.


----------



## AEGIS

bprimuslevy said:


> FWIW, I just bought a pair of black kid Rolandos. I went up a full size and they fit perfectly. If I went TTS they would definitely be too small for me. I run TTS in Simple 100 and Bianca.




i was thinking the 41 would be too big and that I needed at 40.5.  thanks! i don't own many plain black cl's and want these to be my first pair. i will try a 40.5/41 with a small pad.

thanks! that helped a lot


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Can someone please advise how the Lady Claude 100mm sizing runs? I generally wear a 36.5 or 37 in VP's and Yo Yo's. I'm wondering if a size 37.5 will fit. I've read that the Lady Claude generally runs small (however, that was for the 120 mm heel height). Thank you!



120 - I take full size up from my US TTS
100 - never tried these, but I'm guessing half size up. When you wear your 37 VP is it a bit loose? If yes, I'd go 37 for Lady Claude 100


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Char_link said:


> Hi there you CL lovers!
> I'm looking to buy my first CLs, yay!  But I have really wide feet. I'm dying for the 'Lisse 100 suede ankle boots' and spotted them on NAP in my size http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101904 (I'm normally 41 but NAP suggest sizing up 1 size, so would probably be 42 in these ones).
> Does anybody own a pair of these beauties? And would they be wide enough for my feet or are they narrow?
> There's no CL store here in Belgium so sadly I can't go to the store and try them on. I actually love the black version of the boots more but I guess the suede will stretch more... Please help a desperate girl out!



they run TTS, 42 will be way too big. NAP is often wrong


----------



## Char_link

Thanks CEC.LV4eva ! Then it's really a bummer cause the size 41 has run out on NAP  Any idea if they would fit wide feet?


----------



## msd31

Hi ladies! I'm looking to buy my first ever pair of CL and I'm looking at the Maggie 140. I'm a 5.5 in all shoes so what size should I take? There aren't any stores that carry this style around me. Thank you!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

msd31 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm looking to buy my first ever pair of CL and I'm looking at the Maggie 140. I'm a 5.5 in all shoes so what size should I take? There aren't any stores that carry this style around me. Thank you!



Reference to Nolia 



Nolia said:


> Anyone looking for Black Maggie 140 in Size 5.5 in Toronto?  I have a pair on hold for me at Davids. =)





Nolia said:


> *David's @ Yorkdale has Maggie 140 in Black Leather/Suede*
> * Holts does not have these
> 
> - I am TTS 36, in these photos I am wearing a 36 (too big!), I think 36 was the smallest they had
> - for Maggie 140s go half size down!
> - very comfortable to wear! I am very torn between these and the nude patent 160s~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said that they were too big for her TTS.


----------



## DariaD

Dear ladies, please help 

I am US7.5 or small 8.
Can I get away with Pigalle 120 in US 6.5 or it will be way too snug for me?
The pitch is killer itself so I dont want more pain from squeezed thumbs


----------



## Zoe Bradley

CEC.LV4eva said:


> 120 - I take full size up from my US TTS
> 100 - never tried these, but I'm guessing half size up. When you wear your 37 VP is it a bit loose? If yes, I'd go 37 for Lady Claude 100



Thanks!


----------



## msd31

LouboutinHottie said:


> Reference to Nolia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolia said:
> 
> 
> 
> *David's @ Yorkdale has Maggie 140 in Black Leather/Suede*
> * Holts does not have these
> 
> - I am TTS 36, in these photos I am wearing a 36 (too big!), I think 36 was the smallest they had
> - for Maggie 140s go half size down!
> - very comfortable to wear! I am very torn between these and the nude patent 160s~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said that they were too big for her TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank yoU!
Click to expand...


----------



## jeshika

msd31 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm looking to buy my first ever pair of CL and I'm looking at the Maggie 140. I'm a 5.5 in all shoes so what size should I take? There aren't any stores that carry this style around me. Thank you!



Maggies are TTS for me. I am a TTS 35.5


----------



## foxytip

Does the St Jeanette Spike Shoe run true to size or small?


----------



## lanvin

does anyone know how these fit? I think they're called 'Ali'


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hi ladies, I am looking to buy the Lady Lynch. 
I normally wear a 6 1/2 to 7. 
I have average sized feet. 

Thanks so much in advance!!!!!!
What size should I get?


----------



## coconess

hey guys, 
i was wondering if anyone knows how New ali's run? i checked the first page and did a search in this thread and couldnt find anything.. 

i am a US size 8. and i believe a 38 or 38.5 in CLs (only tried piros in a 38 - currently waiting on MBB's which i got in a 38) 
do you think i could fit a 39 in new ali's? i have wide feet.. 

thanks in advance for any opinions!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

msd31 said:


> Thank yoU!





jeshika said:


> Maggies are TTS for me. I am a TTS 35.5



I heard the new ones are running big, *J* did you see the pic Nolia posted that was TTS? MSD, I'd definitely try them on if I were you.


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> I heard the new ones are running big, *J* did you see the pic Nolia posted that was TTS? MSD, I'd definitely try them on if I were you.



Not necessarily. I went a half size down in my LPH Maggies and they are fine; however, the Anthracite in the same size are tight on me.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Not necessarily. I went a half size down in my LPH Maggies and they are fine; however, the Anthracite in the same size are tight on me.



not neccesarily? I stated that they are running large judging from Nolia's pic, and u said not necessarily I want a half size down which means they are running large. :lolots:


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> not neccesarily? I stated that they are running large judging from Nolia's pic, and u said not necessarily I want a half size down which means they are running large. :lolots:



Yes not necessarily. Re-read my post.

I sized down in the Anthracite. They are TIGHT on me. Which means they are NOT running large in that particular style as opposed to the LPH which worked in a half size down for me.


----------



## Bsmadd01

I found some rolando's in suede electric blue I know it's older so would it follow the old sizing that's listed in the beginning or the new sizing?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Yes not necessarily. Re-read my post.
> 
> I sized down in the Anthracite. They are TIGHT on me. Which means they are NOT running large in that particular style as opposed to the LPH which worked in a half size down for me.



OH oops I meant to say size up. lmao doh


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> OH oops I meant to say size up. lmao doh


----------



## jamidee

I'm fixing to purchase Daf kid leather 40.5 but of course I can't return if it doesn't fit so I was wondering what your opinions are if it'll fit or not

These are my sizes: 

Lady Peep Sling (glitter)- 40.5
Bianca 140mm (patent)- 40
Alti 140mm (kid)- 40.5
Feticha (patent)- 40.5
Decollete (patent)- 40.5-41
Ron Ron 120mm(old) (patent)- 41
Ron Ron 100mm(new) (glitter)- 40.5
Sexy Sling (glitter)- 41
Pigalle 120mm (patent)- 39.5
VP (new- kid)- 40 
VP (new-patent)- can fit a 40.5 but slips off the back a bit (but comfy!)
Vp (spike)- 40
Declic (kid)- 40.5 (but, can fit a 40 after being stretched out)
Madame Butterfly Pump (nappa)- 39.5-40
Poseidon- 40
Yoyo Zeppa (lace)- 40
Exclu- 40.5
Titi (glitter)- 40
Tsar- 40
Hyper Prive (batik)- 40


The 40 just sold so the only choice I have is the 40.5, but since it's so high I don't want my foot to slip out. I'm unsure about if it'll fit since my foot seems to be strange when it comes to sizing. so any opinions would help! I have to return the form to order to the boutique within the next couple of hours!!


----------



## amazigrace

Honestly, I think they'll be a little bit too big. Especially since you take a 39.5-40 in the MBP. That's just my opinion, though. I've found my CLs always stretch after just one
wear, regardless of material or heel height. Good luck - I hope you find the perfect one in the perfect size.


----------



## anniethecat

Char_link said:


> Thanks CEC.LV4eva ! Then it's really a bummer cause the size 41 has run out on NAP  Any idea if they would fit wide feet?


 
41 is back in stock!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I'm fixing to purchase Daf kid leather 40.5 but of course I can't return if it doesn't fit so I was wondering what your opinions are if it'll fit or not
> 
> These are my sizes:
> 
> Lady Peep Sling (glitter)- 40.5
> Bianca 140mm (patent)- 40
> Alti 140mm (kid)- 40.5
> Feticha (patent)- 40.5
> Decollete (patent)- 40.5-41
> Ron Ron 120mm(old) (patent)- 41
> Ron Ron 100mm(new) (glitter)- 40.5
> Sexy Sling (glitter)- 41
> Pigalle 120mm (patent)- 39.5
> VP (new- kid)- 40
> VP (new-patent)- can fit a 40.5 but slips off the back a bit (but comfy!)
> Vp (spike)- 40
> Declic (kid)- 40.5 (but, can fit a 40 after being stretched out)
> Madame Butterfly Pump (nappa)- 39.5-40
> Poseidon- 40
> Yoyo Zeppa (lace)- 40
> Exclu- 40.5
> Titi (glitter)- 40
> Tsar- 40
> Hyper Prive (batik)- 40
> 
> 
> The 40 just sold so the only choice I have is the 40.5, but since it's so high I don't want my foot to slip out. I'm unsure about if it'll fit since my foot seems to be strange when it comes to sizing. so any opinions would help! I have to return the form to order to the boutique within the next couple of hours!!



Is 40.5 your CL TTS?


----------



## indypup

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hi ladies, I am looking to buy the Lady Lynch.
> I normally wear a 6 1/2 to 7.
> I have average sized feet.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!!!!!
> What size should I get?


Have you tried any Louboutins before, and if so, do you remember the style and size?

LL runs big so I'd suggest a 36 or even a 35.5.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

indypup said:


> Have you tried any Louboutins before, and if so, do you remember the style and size?
> 
> LL runs big so I'd suggest a 36 or even a 35.5.


 
I just bought my first pair, they are the Helmour and I wear that in a 36. I saw a 37 online for the LL and want that shoe also, but I don't know if it will fit and I didn't see that shoe in store this past weekend, only more seasonal styles. Thanks so much in advance for any suggestions you can provide.


----------



## indypup

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just bought my first pair, they are the Helmour and I wear that in a 36. I saw a 37 online for the LL and want that shoe also, but I don't know if it will fit and I didn't see that shoe in store this past weekend, only more seasonal styles. Thanks so much in advance for any suggestions you can provide.



I thought you might be interested in that specific pair!  They will be way too big for you and think that a 35.5 or a 36 will be best.  I have not tried the Helmour, but it sounds like you're half a size smaller than me.  I also considered that particular LL, but I know that they would have been enormous on me (I am a US 7/7.5 for reference).  

You can get the LL through the Louboutin e-commerce site or through one of the boutiques.  If the glitters are what you're after, you'll have to wait it out on Ebay or Bonanza.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

indypup said:


> I thought you might be interested in that specific pair! They will be way too big for you and think that a 35.5 or a 36 will be best. I have not tried the Helmour, but it sounds like you're half a size smaller than me. I also considered that particular LL, but I know that they would have been enormous on me (I am a US 7/7.5 for reference).
> 
> You can get the LL through the Louboutin e-commerce site or through one of the boutiques. If the glitters are what you're after, you'll have to wait it out on Ebay or Bonanza.


 
Thanks so much. I was thinking of just getting a nude, not sure. I think I will try to see if the Louboutin  e-commerce site has a 36, I knew I saw a 37, but I can't remember if I saw a 36. Whew!


----------



## Bsmadd01

I recently got a pair of the yoyo zeppa slings in an 38.5 and they fit but are a little tight in the toe box and the back is pretty close. I want a pair of very prives.... I found them in a 39.5 do you think they will be too big?


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Is 40.5 your CL TTS?



No, my TTS is 40


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Is 40.5 your CL TTS?




I just got my Peacock Bianca's in today... I took a chance that the 40.5 would still fit since the toe box of my Camel Bianca was so very tight. They are so much more comfortable. One foot is slightly too short for the shoe, but not enough that my foot slides out. It's just enough that they fit more comfy. I've heard the daffodil fits like the bianca so I'm thinking since the Bianca fits better in a 40.5 then the daffodil will too? Think so?


----------



## needloub

I am looking to get the Une Plume wedges (closed back) in a size 38 but I am unsure about the sizing. I usually wear a 38 in old an new VP, 38 Decollete's, 39 in Ron Ron's (for more toe room but I could probably go with a 38.5), 38 in Declics (but I prefer the 38.5), 38 in Menorca's....

Do you think I can pull off the 38 or will they be too snug?


----------



## Zucnarf

Girls, in old Decollete I'm 39, what's my new size for them?


----------



## bprimuslevy

I am TTS in the Simple and Bianca and 1 full size up for the Rolando. Could someone give me advice on the Maggie?  Should I go TTS or 1/2 size down.

Thanks


----------



## jamidee

Hi. I'm not sure which style the mago fits like, but I have a 40 and 40.5 in Bianca and I find that the 40.5 fits a little more comfortable. 

Think a 40 would work in Mago or the toe box is too short and I'd need to size up? I have normal feet but my toes are kind of large so toe boxes tend to be tighter for me.


----------



## MolMol

Hi Ladies - I am new to this forum and I have decided to MAYBE purchase a pair of CLs.  I cannot spend more than $595.  I was thinking about the Simple 70 in black because I will get the most for my money.  I have a terrible problem with heels.  I have never found a pair that has worked for me - do you guys think that these would be more comfortable because of the low heel?  I have also read that the shoes run small but on Live Chat on the CL website they told me to get a 37 (I am a true size 7) my feet are not narrow but they are not wide either.  

Any advice would be helpful!  thanks!!


----------



## jamidee

Does anyone have the Piros boots? How do they run?? 


Also, BiBi? I am dying for an ostrich pair.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jamidee said:


> Does anyone have the Piros boots? How do they run??
> 
> 
> Also, BiBi? I am dying for an ostrich pair.



Both are TTS (US)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

MolMol said:


> Hi Ladies - I am new to this forum and I have decided to MAYBE purchase a pair of CLs.  I cannot spend more than $595.  I was thinking about the Simple 70 in black because I will get the most for my money.  I have a terrible problem with heels.  I have never found a pair that has worked for me - do you guys think that these would be more comfortable because of the low heel?  I have also read that the shoes run small but on Live Chat on the CL website they told me to get a 37 (I am a true size 7) my feet are not narrow but they are not wide either.
> 
> Any advice would be helpful!  thanks!!



Both, go for TTS (US) 
If you can't do high heels, there are some flat pumps like the new Gloria. Have you thought about those?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bprimuslevy said:


> I am TTS in the Simple and Bianca and 1 full size up for the Rolando. Could someone give me advice on the Maggie?  Should I go TTS or 1/2 size down.
> 
> Thanks



which Maggie is this? 140 or 160?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Zucnarf said:


> Girls, in old Decollete I'm 39, what's my new size for them?



same, it hasn't changed


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Bsmadd01 said:


> I recently got a pair of the yoyo zeppa slings in an 38.5 and they fit but are a little tight in the toe box and the back is pretty close. I want a pair of very prives.... I found them in a 39.5 do you think they will be too big?



if these are the new VPs, then yes, they'll be way too big; if they're the old ones, then you'll probably be able to make them fit with some padding.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

needloub said:


> I am looking to get the Une Plume wedges (closed back) in a size 38 but I am unsure about the sizing. I usually wear a 38 in old an new VP, 38 Decollete's, 39 in Ron Ron's (for more toe room but I could probably go with a 38.5), 38 in Declics (but I prefer the 38.5), 38 in Menorca's....
> 
> Do you think I can pull off the 38 or will they be too snug?



38 will be too BIG!

Une plume runs very large. I would recommend getting 37.5 if you like a looser fit (and it seems like you do), otherwise the best fit is probably 37. Keep in mind, they'll stretch!


----------



## needloub

CEC.LV4eva said:


> 38 will be too BIG!
> 
> Une plume runs very large. I would recommend getting 37.5 if you like a looser fit (and it seems like you do), otherwise the best fit is probably 37. Keep in mind, they'll stretch!



Oh my! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

needloub said:


> Oh my! Thanks for the tips!



you're welcome


----------



## bprimuslevy

CEC.LV4eva said:


> which Maggie is this? 140 or 160?



This is the Anthracite 140.


----------



## MolMol

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Both, go for TTS (US)
> If you can't do high heels, there are some flat pumps like the new Gloria. Have you thought about those?



I would but the Gloria is out of my price range - they all seem to have that crystal heel.  

ok thanks I'm glad I should go TTS.  I think the short heel will be OK.


----------



## chloe speaks

jamidee said:


> Does anyone have the Piros boots? How do they run??
> 
> 
> Also, BiBi? I am dying for an ostrich pair.





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Both are TTS (US)



Re: Bibi in ostrich. I take a TTS in Bianca and Bibi, but when I tried on the Ostrich I was told by my SA at Madison to do 1/2 size up, if the Ostrich fit from the beginning as it will not stretch at all.


----------



## jamidee

I've looked up Mago and it seems they run like the Bianca, is this true? My TTS is a 40, but my toes are big so I'm not sure if I should size up a half a size... what did you all do?


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> lol, Okay. Will do, but I am still very VERY fresh to the shoe game( Only having one pair of Loubies, with another pair on it's way as we speak), and I only go after a select few styles, so I will try my best to let you know. I was told I have a Narrow to Average foot width (I think my feet are big), so Many say thats why I am able to fit his shoes. All I know is, that stretching this Bianca was NO JOKE!!! My Recommendation is " if you try them on, and they fit, but are really snug, I'd say get them, but maybe get them to stretch it out some for you if you intend on getting them, cause I can tell you right now, I am going to get the Nude Biancas, and I WILL HAVE THEM STRETCHED BEFORE I PUT MY FEET INTO THEM!!! lol I was told that Biancas are TTS, and I have a pair of Magos on the way and I have NO IDEA how they will fit!! We will see as soon as they come in. I'll keep you posted on the styles I try on, and what they feel like to me.




Let me know how the Mago's fit when you get them. I'm a US 9, but I tend to wear 40's in CLs. I have big toes :shame: so the toe boxes tend to be SUPER tight unless I get a 40. I just ordered the Daffodil (ON IT'S WAY NOW!) in a 40.5 (so, I'm hoping that'll fit!) because I do patent bianca in a 40.5... because the 40 killed my feet after an hour of wear. ANYHOO, I have my eye on a 40 Mago, but I don't want to buy off of bay if the toe box is going to be too small for me and I should size up. I heard it was TTS like the Bianca, but maybe you'll be able to tell me since we're pretty close in foot size.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I've looked up Mago and it seems they run like the Bianca, is this true? My TTS is a 40, but my toes are big so I'm not sure if I should size up a half a size... what did you all do?


 
The Mago is *nothing* like the Bianca.  

Also, there are two heel heights for the Mago. Which one are you referring to?


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> Let me know how the Mago's fit when you get them. I'm a US 9, but I tend to wear 40's in CLs. I have big toes :shame: so the toe boxes tend to be SUPER tight unless I get a 40. I just ordered the Daffodil (ON IT'S WAY NOW!) in a 40.5 (so, I'm hoping that'll fit!) because I do patent bianca in a 40.5... because the 40 killed my feet after an hour of wear. ANYHOO, I have my eye on a 40 Mago, but I don't want to buy off of bay if the toe box is going to be too small for me and I should size up. I heard it was TTS like the Bianca, but maybe you'll be able to tell me since we're pretty close in foot size.



well *Jamidee*, SADLY I cannot wear the Magos. the toebox is extremely tight and short, it's NOTHING like the Bianca as far as the toebox is concerned. If the toebot was a little deeper, I could at least wear them, but with a lot of pain I might add, which I would put up with. So basically, I'm STUCK with a beautiful she that I can't even wear.  I really don't think you should have any problems, because ALL that I can wear are 42s and not a size smaller, and in some styles (IE. MAGO) I can't wear, regardless if it is a 42 or not!! Now that I think about it the Mago did kill my toes as well, but it could have been because I was jamming my foot into the shoe to make it work. I have the Kid Daff and it is FAB!! I can wear it , but the only thing I hate about it is that on my right foot, one of my toes are rubbing up against the top of the shoe, which hurts, but I will be fine.  I would like for someone else to chime in for your Mago dilemma because as my feet are different, and I can't even wear them, I am sure you would be able to wear this style, but it may be painful IMO.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chloe speaks said:


> Re: Bibi in ostrich. I take a TTS in Bianca and Bibi, but when I tried on the Ostrich I was told by my SA at Madison to do 1/2 size up, if the Ostrich fit from the beginning as it will not stretch at all.



I dunno about the ostrich, but why would they not stretch? because it's exotic and one may not wear them that often? I personally would still go TTS since it's unlikely that CL would use a different mold just for the ostrich version, just my opinion though... Maybe you can ask a few others here. Carlinha has them --> refer to the Queen


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

MolMol said:


> I would but the Gloria is out of my price range - they all seem to have that crystal heel.
> 
> ok thanks I'm glad I should go TTS.  I think the short heel will be OK.



Oh right, sorry. Another similar one to the Gloria is the Pigalle 45. It looks really comfy


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bprimuslevy said:


> This is the Anthracite 140.



I would go half size up from your US TTS.
There are some others who have them and felt they fit differently than the other Maggies... Maybe you want to ask them too.


----------



## hazeltt

jamidee said:


> I've looked up Mago and it seems they run like the Bianca, is this true? My TTS is a 40, but my toes are big so I'm not sure if I should size up a half a size... what did you all do?



Are you asking about the 140? I have these and I don't think they're like the Biancas at all. I go one full size down in Biancas and TTS in Mago 140.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> The Mago is *nothing* like the Bianca.
> 
> Also, there are two heel heights for the Mago. Which one are you referring to?



The 140 but I have large toes. So should I size up? Is there a toe box I can compare it to ?


----------



## bprimuslevy

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I would go half size up from your US TTS.
> There are some others who have them and felt they fit differently than the other Maggies... Maybe you want to ask them too.



I spoke to an SA at Madison, she said TTS. We'll see when they get here.


----------



## chloe speaks

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I dunno about the ostrich, but why would they not stretch? because it's exotic and one may not wear them that often? I personally would still go TTS since it's unlikely that CL would use a different mold just for the ostrich version, just my opinion though... Maybe you can ask a few others here. Carlinha has them --> refer to the Queen



Yes, Carlinha has them . If she's worn them some she would be the one to ask!

CECLV4eva; of course Biancas are all made on the same last.

I understood her to mean that they would not "give" the same relative to  other material. she said, if they fit when you bought them, they wouldn't stretch much. I would imagine not all skins, exotic or not, have the same stretch(irregardless of how often we wear them)...i.e. eel, for example is super soft. I don't know whether I would definitely purchase 1/2 size up  

ostrich did seem a little "hard" to the touch  I would have to try on both sizes to be sure. they didn't have my Bibi size when I was in the CL store.


----------



## Nolia

TTS 36 in Nine West/Aldo etc
avg - wide

Pigalle - 35
Everything else is 36

Asking for: Sizing info on Panier.  I've read for one it runs larger, for another lady it ran small.  Any other opinions?


----------



## jamidee

hazeltt said:


> Are you asking about the 140? I have these and I don't think they're like the Biancas at all. I go one full size down in Biancas and TTS in Mago 140.




Yes, the 140s. I'm worried about my toes in the 140 Mago's. I have rather large toes. I sized up half a size in Biancas because of this. Think I'll still be tts in Mago?


----------



## jamidee

Ohh noo. I got the dafs and I can keep them on, but they slip off a bit here and there. Think the kid dafs are going to stretch a lot? The toe box is perfect though. Any tighter and it'll hurt. Just the length is a hairline off. I can wear them perfect how they are now, but if they stretch. Nope. WOn't be able to.


----------



## hazeltt

jamidee said:


> Yes, the 140s. I'm worried about my toes in the 140 Mago's. I have rather large toes. I sized up half a size in Biancas because of this. Think I'll still be tts in Mago?



The toebox is quite small so I would suggest you go .5 size up from TTS.


----------



## hazeltt

jamidee said:


> Ohh noo. I got the dafs and I can keep them on, but they slip off a bit here and there. Think the kid dafs are going to stretch a lot? The toe box is perfect though. Any tighter and it'll hurt. Just the length is a hairline off. I can wear them perfect how they are now, but if they stretch. Nope. WOn't be able to.



Have you tried heel grips? I have heel slippage with pairs that fit perfectly at first but have stretched after more wear.


----------



## jamidee

hazeltt said:


> Have you tried heel grips? I have heel slippage with pairs that fit perfectly at first but have stretched after more wear.



No I haven't. I'm trying to decide if I should keep them or look for a 40. If the kid leather is going to stretch quite a bit then I can maybe fit the 40 after a little while. I don't want to start wearing the 40.5 and then they stretch out so much I can't keep them on. It's a really high shoe to have coming off. But, if I won't stretch that much then I definitely need to keep 40.5 and use heel grips.


----------



## bitharvest

i need some help ladies. i am looking at purchasing a pair of last seasons CL lady peep slings online, but the seller only has a 40. i am not sure these will fit me. i wear a 9 in non-CL shoes, and have average width feet. 
 in the closed back CL LP from this season, i wear a 40.5, and in the Daf booty i wear a 40. i have tried on the LP slings in a 41 and needed padding to keep them from slipping. even with the padding, i still had extra room on the back of the shoe. is a 40 something i should consider? or should i just keep looking for a 40.5? 
 thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## myu3160

Hi ladies! I've been wondering how the bibi's fit. 

I'm a TTS 5. I currently have daffs that are also size 5.
Many otheres said get 1/2 size up but I found the toe box to be extremely tight.

I'm wondering if I could get away with getting the bibi's in a 34.5 and having them stretch a bit?


----------



## aoqtpi

myu3160 said:


> Hi ladies! I've been wondering how the bibi's fit.
> 
> I'm a TTS 5. I currently have daffs that are also size 5.
> Many otheres said get 1/2 size up but I found the toe box to be extremely tight.
> 
> I'm wondering if I could get away with getting the bibi's in a 34.5 and having them stretch a bit?



I'm a 35.5 and got the Bibis in a 35. I find them incredibly tight and painful to wear. I went a half-size down since I had been told the suede stretches a lot but I have not found this to be true thus far.


----------



## myu3160

aoqtpi said:


> I'm a 35.5 and got the Bibis in a 35. I find them incredibly tight and painful to wear. I went a half-size down since I had been told the suede stretches a lot but I have not found this to be true thus far.



Ugh thats terrible. I know how you feel though. I overnighted the last pair of 34.5 daffs from Madison only to have to return them because I could barely walk in them without feeling as though my toes were going to fall off. 

I always thought suede stretches a lot too.. I guess I should stick with 35s?


----------



## lexig07

hey ladies i just recently received my 100mm blue leopard pigalles in 8.5 and they feel like they fit, but after wearing them  last night out to dinner and around the mall i came home and had a blister on my left big toe and my right toe hurts also. Will the stretch and break in after more use? or should i have got them in a size 9?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> The 140 but I have large toes. So should I size up? Is there a toe box I can compare it to ?




probably the maggie


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> probably the maggie




Don't have the maggie.  My life is devoid of Maggie and Mago. Soo saddd.


----------



## jamidee

Before I wear my dafs...even though I'm DYING TO!! ABSOLUTELY DYING!!! I need help deciding if I should keep. They are kid leather and I sized up half a size because that's all there was available. Right now, the toe box is PERFECTION. The length is a little too much so one foot slips one slightly, but I still can walk in them. Basically the length can not stretch at all or I will have major problems. The toe box could give a bit and I'd be ok. 

How much does kid leather stretch? Can I expect to wear them and then they will be too big and I'll be screwed after? If it does stretch that much, I'm sure I can get away with a 40. But, if it doesn't stretch that much I'm thinking I should stick to my 40.5 because the 40 toe box would be uncomfortable. 

Opinions?

Edit: oh wow... "wit" , jami? Really?


----------



## chacci1

I would recommend returning them. The kid leather stretches like crazy!  I made the same mistake and went 1/2 size up and now sold them because my foot kept slipping out of them. Just my opinion!  HTH!


----------



## BattyBugs

The higher the heel, the snugger they need to fit (IMO) or you will end up with your feet slipping out after they stretch.


----------



## gymangel812

i agree, return, the shoe needs to be snug at the heel height.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Yup, Kid leather stretches like crazy on me too 

I agree with the ladies here - return!


----------



## Vodkaine

I agree too.. kid WILL stretch (even after the first couple of hours !) and gel pads wont help anymore at some points..


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Like the others said I would return.
It is useless to keep as these will stretch alot


----------



## bprimuslevy

The Anthracite Maggie arrived today. I got them in my TTS (39.5), they fit fine.


----------



## Dessye

Yes unfortunately it's true.  Kid leather stretches a lot.


----------



## Bsmadd01

CEC.LV4eva said:


> if these are the new VPs, then yes, they'll be way too big; if they're the old ones, then you'll probably be able to make them fit with some padding.



Thank you I have now found some that are a 38.5 don't know if they are old or new but hopefully i can make them work


----------



## jamidee

Awe this makes me so sad. There aren't any more 40s! There is one on eBay but it's about 400 more than retail


----------



## myu3160

Sorry to hijack this thread OP but I was wondering if this is the same for the calf graine?

I'm TTS 5 and got 35 in my daffs because 34.5 was TOO TIGHT in the toe box. I mean, I couldn't even stand for more than a minute because my toes were dying.

Will I be okay with my 35s? They're a bit tight in the toe box and the length is perfect right now.


----------



## jamidee

myu3160 said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread OP but I was wondering if this is the same for the calf graine?
> 
> I'm TTS 5 and got 35 in my daffs because 34.5 was TOO TIGHT in the toe box. I mean, I couldn't even stand for more than a minute because my toes were dying.
> 
> Will I be okay with my 35s? They're a bit tight in the toe box and the length is perfect right now.



This is what I'm worrying about. I'm nervous to get a 40 and the toe box will be too tight especially since the 40.5 is VERY snug in the toe box. So I'm interested to see the answer to your question as the only one on eBay is calf graine an I will DEFINITELY need it to stretch. But I do have to say after trying them on for a little bit of time after I read all of you lovely ladies responses I have to agree... I won't be able to wea them with tights at all.  they slip off now. Now on a search for a 40  and I have a 40.5 that's not able to be returned!!!!


----------



## amelija

Hello ladies,

My TTS is 36 in italian shoes (gucci,jimmy choo) and US 5.5 (Guess, Steve Madden, L.A.M.B.)
I dont have CL, just tried patent lady claude and 36 was perfect.
How do you think, leather bianca will be ok 36?
Thank you


----------



## myu3160

jamidee said:


> This is what I'm worrying about. I'm nervous to get a 40 and the toe box will be too tight especially since the 40.5 is VERY snug in the toe box. So I'm interested to see the answer to your question as the only one on eBay is calf graine an I will DEFINITELY need it to stretch. But I do have to say after trying them on for a little bit of time after I read all of you lovely ladies responses I have to agree... I won't be able to wea them with tights at all.  they slip off now. Now on a search for a 40  and I have a 40.5 that's not able to be returned!!!!



I remember the SA in Costa Mesa told me that the calf graine isn't as easy to stretch as the kid leather so go half size down only if you feel that its snug but not so snug that it strains you to walk in them for even a minute. I really hope that my 35s don't get too big or there will be problems 

i'm so sorry you cannot return the 40.5 but you will be very happy with your calf graine -- the texture is tdf!!


----------



## jeshika

amelija said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> My TTS is 36 in italian shoes (gucci,jimmy choo) and US 5.5 (Guess, Steve Madden, L.A.M.B.)
> I dont have CL, just tried patent lady claude and 36 was perfect.
> How do you think, leather bianca will be ok 36?
> Thank you



I have found the lady claude to run small while the Bianca runs large. The Bianca in 36 may be too bigfor you. Especially in leather, where the leather will stretch.


----------



## eldebrang

Hello ladies, quick question for you. Do you know daffodils and the Daffys fit the same? Also, if Daffys are more comfortable to walk on due to thicker heel? I would appreciate your thoughts...


----------



## amelija

jeshika said:


> I have found the lady claude to run small while the Bianca runs large. The Bianca in 36 may be too bigfor you. Especially in leather, where the leather will stretch.


 Thank you


----------



## jamidee

I'm sooo flippin excited right now! I just called the Dallas boutique (where I bought the 40.5 kid leather) and they have a 40!!!!! So mine will be on their way back and the 40 will be sent to me. 

Only problemo is if the calf graine doesn't stretch, then they will be bordering too tight? But, that's the only one left.


----------



## Amaryllix

Anyone familiar with how the Bianca Botte/Boot is running? I have slightly wide feet.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amaryllix said:


> anyone familiar with how the bianca botte/boot is running? I have slightly wide feet.



tts


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amelija said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> My TTS is 36 in italian shoes (gucci,jimmy choo) and US 5.5 (Guess, Steve Madden, L.A.M.B.)
> I dont have CL, just tried patent lady claude and 36 was perfect.
> How do you think, leather bianca will be ok 36?
> Thank you



I'm a US 5.5 (and all my Jimmies are 35.5). My patent LC is 36.5 (perfect fit) and I'm consistently a 35.5 in the bianca. So I think 36 will be too big on you.


----------



## Amaryllix

CEC.LV4eva said:


> tts



Thank you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lexig07 said:


> hey ladies i just recently received my 100mm blue leopard pigalles in 8.5 and they feel like they fit, but after wearing them  last night out to dinner and around the mall i came home and had a blister on my left big toe and my right toe hurts also. Will the stretch and break in after more use? or should i have got them in a size 9?



No it's normal. I think you should stick to 8.5, 9 will be too big on you unless the length is also too small.


----------



## BoriquaNina

I would love it if you could please help. It seems you wear the same size I do and  I am desperately trying to figure out if size 39 140mm suede Greissimo will fit. Are your Greissimos the 140?

I wear size 38.5 in Pigalle 100, 39 in HP and 38 in Pigalle 120.



larischa said:


> Ladies..I need ur help pls..
> My CL's are
> Greissimo pump 38.5
> Lady peeptoe 39
> jenny 40
> Aldatama 39
> scissor girl 39.5
> Peniche 39.5
> hyper prive 39
> bianca satin 39
> brandaplato 39
> salsbourg 39
> 
> for now I want to make an order for
> -Lady Page Platform
> -banana
> -exclu
> -no prive glitter 120 (confuse,do I have to refer for the NP old sizing or new one?)
> -Dorepi pony heels
> -madame butterfly boot
> 
> Which size I should refer to?
> TIA


----------



## Louboufan

Congrats!


jamidee said:


> I'm sooo flippin excited right now! I just called the Dallas boutique (where I bought the 40.5 kid leather) and they have a 40!!!!! So mine will be on their way back and the 40 will be sent to me.
> 
> Only problemo is if the calf graine doesn't stretch, then they will be bordering too tight? But, that's the only one left.


----------



## PeepToe

I took my calf graine the same size as my Bianca (35). Which is my Louboutin tts. They were super comfortable as soon as I put them on. I've worn them multiple times now and they have not really stretched but my feet still don't really hurt much when I take them off. I think they are one of the most comfy shoes I have.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I found my current UHG shoe on ebay: the* altadama watersnake in jade.* but it is a 35.5

I wear 36 in all of my CL's 
except for my red suede pump with the zipper up the back of the heel, which i wear a 35.5 (don't remember the name)

my lady peeps in 36 in patent leather always stretch and become a bit too big.

will watersnake stretch similarly to the patent? if so i think i could do the 35.5

any guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## eldebrang

Hello ladies, quick question for you. Do you know daffodils and the Daffys fit the same? Also, if Daffys are more comfortable to walk on due to thicker heel? I would appreciate your thoughts...


----------



## juicyjeans

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I found my current UHG shoe on ebay: the* altadama watersnake in jade.* but it is a 35.5
> 
> I wear 36 in all of my CL's
> except for my red suede pump with the zipper up the back of the heel, which i wear a 35.5 (don't remember the name)
> 
> my lady peeps in 36 in patent leather always stretch and become a bit too big.
> 
> will watersnake stretch similarly to the patent? if so i think i could do the 35.5
> 
> any guidance would be appreciated!


 
I think they might work for you. I had the WS AD in my TTS and they were a little big on me personally. If I were to buy another pair I would definitely 1/2 down. HTH


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello everyone,
I need more advice.  I am interested in a ron ron size 39. They are 85mm.  The sizing guide says to size down from old ron ron sizing.  These are new sizing I suppose since they are this season winter 2011-2012.  I am normally 38 in non CLs and believe this to be my true CL size.  I have 37.5 bianca, 38.5 flats,  38.5 babel boots 100mm and 38.5 declic 120.  Would a ron ron 85mm in size 39 work for me?

Thank you


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

soleilbrun said:


> Hello everyone,
> I need more advice.  I am interested in a ron ron size 39. They are 85mm.  The sizing guide says to size down from old ron ron sizing.  These are new sizing I suppose since they are this season winter 2011-2012.  I am normally 38 in non CLs and believe this to be my true CL size.  I have 37.5 bianca, 38.5 flats,  38.5 babel boots 100mm and 38.5 declic 120.  Would a ron ron 85mm in size 39 work for me?
> 
> Thank you



I think they'd be too big on you... I think your best fit for a ron ron would be 37.5-38


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I found my current UHG shoe on ebay: the* altadama watersnake in jade.* but it is a 35.5
> 
> I wear 36 in all of my CL's
> except for my red suede pump with the zipper up the back of the heel, which i wear a 35.5 (don't remember the name)
> 
> my lady peeps in 36 in patent leather always stretch and become a bit too big.
> 
> will watersnake stretch similarly to the patent? if so i think i could do the 35.5
> 
> any guidance would be appreciated!



I think we're the same size and mine were too small in 35.5. I would recommend a 36


----------



## soleilbrun

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I think they'd be too big on you... I think your best fit for a ron ron would be 37.5-38


 
Thank you for your help.  You saved me money and time.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you for your help.  You saved me money and time.



np


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

juicyjeans said:


> I think they might work for you. I had the WS AD in my TTS and they were a little big on me personally. If I were to buy another pair I would definitely 1/2 down. HTH





CEC.LV4eva said:


> I think we're the same size and mine were too small in 35.5. I would recommend a 36



Thank you both for you input! LOL now I am even more confused. The 35.5 is for sale on ebay, which is so tempting... Is watersnake a material that stretches at all? If it is I think a 35.5 would work.


----------



## juicyjeans

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you both for you input! LOL now I am even more confused. The 35.5 is for sale on ebay, which is so tempting... Is watersnake a material that stretches at all? If it is I think a 35.5 would work.


 
WS is soft and I personally found it to have alot of movement, they definitely aren't a hard /stiff shoe


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

juicyjeans said:


> WS is soft and I personally found it to have alot of movement, they definitely aren't a hard /stiff shoe



thanks for the info!


----------



## Loushie

Hello ladies.. I would appreciate your help with my first CL order..

I'm eyeing these two but not sure which size to get..

VERY PRIVE 120 SATIN AND LACE PEEP-TOES 
http://www.mytheresa.com/eu_en/very-prive-120-satin-and-lace-peep-toes.html

NEW SIMPLE 120 SUEDE PUMPS
http://www.mytheresa.com/eu_en/new-simple-120-suede-pumps.html

I'm usually TTS 38.5 in Gucci, Ferragamo, LV, etc.. 

Should I go half size up in CL (39) as I heard they run tight? I have wide feet 

Thank you!


----------



## brushopper09

Hi, I'm an 8.5 (38.5) in other brands, will a 9 (39) rosella flat fit me?

Thank you!!!


----------



## jopapeto

Hello Ladies, How do they run sixties ? I have 36 in all my Louboutin. Thanks a lot in advance. Jo


----------



## myu3160

Hello ladies!

I'm a TTS 5 and currently own calf graine dafs in size 5 as well (could have gone 34.5 but the toe box was tooooo tight).

My question is for the MBB would 35.5 be too big? I know that this style is TTS so if I got 35.5 would it be to big and hard to walk in?


----------



## wodlrla

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
=> *37.5 in most brands*
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
=> *Wide*
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
=> *Very Prive Patent (new) 37, Simple Pump 100 Patent (new) 37, Larissa 37.5

* &#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. 
=> *I just located one of my HG, Lady Peep Spike 150 from 2011 in size 37.5. Do you think it runs true to size or run similar to the new Very Prive sizing (i.e. 37 in my case)?

*Thanks a lot for your help ladies!


----------



## ShoeLuv7

I just purchased a pair of patent calf 120 Rolando pumps in a 37.5 and they are tight in the toe box. Will these  stretch? I usually am a 37 so I went a half size up in these. My foot fits in and I can walk, but they are still uncomfortable. I don't want them too big and having my foot slipping out either. Does anyone have experience to know if the patent/ Rolando will stretch? I would not be as worried about a soft leather but I'm just not sure about the patent. Thanks!


----------



## ShoeLuv7

ShoeLuv7 said:


> I just purchased a pair of patent calf 120 Rolando pumps in a 37.5 and they are tight in the toe box. Will these  stretch? I usually am a 37 so I went a half size up in these. My foot fits in and I can walk, but they are still uncomfortable. I don't want them too big and having my foot slipping out either. Does anyone have experience to know if the patent/ Rolando will stretch? I would not be as worried about a soft leather but I'm just not sure about the patent. Thanks!


Also, I believe these are the 2009-2010 if that helps.


----------



## BattyBugs

brushopper09 said:


> Hi, I'm an 8.5 (38.5) in other brands, will a 9 (39) rosella flat fit me?
> 
> Thank you!!!


 
The Rosella flats tend to run small. I'm generally a 39.5-40 in every brand but CL. My Rosellas are 41 and fit me well. HTH


----------



## pquiles

Hello, I'm normally a US 8.5, but have 39 YoYo where my toe box is tight but my heel still slips out.  Can I get some advice on if I should get a 39 in the Very Galaxy or should I get a 38.5?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pquiles said:


> Hello, I'm normally a US 8.5, but have 39 YoYo where my toe box is tight but my heel still slips out.  Can I get some advice on if I should get a 39 in the Very Galaxy or should I get a 38.5?



Stick to 39.

These shoes are from SS09 and you should go half size up. Not only so, the Very galaxy is very stiff in the toe box. Mine are still not broken in yet (well I've only worn them twice... lol)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ShoeLuv7 said:


> I just purchased a pair of patent calf 120 Rolando pumps in a 37.5 and they are tight in the toe box. Will these  stretch? I usually am a 37 so I went a half size up in these. My foot fits in and I can walk, but they are still uncomfortable. I don't want them too big and having my foot slipping out either. Does anyone have experience to know if the patent/ Rolando will stretch? I would not be as worried about a soft leather but I'm just not sure about the patent. Thanks!



Usually patent won't give that much unless you wear these shoes daily for the next few months... then maybe they'll stretch a little bit.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wodlrla said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
> => *37.5 in most brands*
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
> => *Wide*
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> => *Very Prive Patent (new) 37, Simple Pump 100 Patent (new) 37, Larissa 37.5
> 
> *  The style you are asking about and what season it is from.
> => *I just located one of my HG, Lady Peep Spike 150 from 2011 in size 37.5. Do you think it runs true to size or run similar to the new Very Prive sizing (i.e. 37 in my case)?
> 
> *Thanks a lot for your help ladies!



These shoes are true to US size. I don't think there is a true CL size btw (unless this was prior to 2010)... this terminology will just get confusing, especially with the recent new sizing. So I would take 37, like your new VP


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

myu3160 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'm a TTS 5 and currently own calf graine dafs in size 5 as well (could have gone 34.5 but the toe box was tooooo tight).
> 
> My question is for the MBB would 35.5 be too big? I know that this style is TTS so if I got 35.5 would it be to big and hard to walk in?



yes I think they'd be too big. The leather is very soft and will stretch very easily. If they're already big and wobbly to begin with, they'll become even more unstable to walk in at 150, which is dangerous and you'll end up falling!


----------



## myu3160

CEC.LV4eva said:


> yes I think they'd be too big. The leather is very soft and will stretch very easily. If they're already big and wobbly to begin with, they'll become even more unstable to walk in at 150, which is dangerous and you'll end up falling!



Thank you so much. I'm so sad I haven't been able to find a pair of 35s for the longest time


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Loushie said:


> Hello ladies.. I would appreciate your help with my first CL order..
> 
> I'm eyeing these two but not sure which size to get..
> 
> VERY PRIVE 120 SATIN AND LACE PEEP-TOES
> http://www.mytheresa.com/eu_en/very-prive-120-satin-and-lace-peep-toes.html
> 
> NEW SIMPLE 120 SUEDE PUMPS
> http://www.mytheresa.com/eu_en/new-simple-120-suede-pumps.html
> 
> I'm usually TTS 38.5 in Gucci, Ferragamo, LV, etc..
> 
> Should I go half size up in CL (39) as I heard they run tight? I have wide feet
> 
> Thank you!



Hmm... No these shoes by CL are usually TTS and average width. Unless you have VERY wide feet, I'd stick to 38.5 for both


----------



## pquiles

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Stick to 39.
> 
> These shoes are from SS09 and you should go half size up. Not only so, the Very galaxy is very stiff in the toe box. Mine are still not broken in yet (well I've only worn them twice... lol)


 
Thank you so much for responding.  I don't want to be in pain on my wedding day   .. Maybe I should reconsider.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you both for you input! LOL now I am even more confused. The 35.5 is for sale on ebay, which is so tempting... Is watersnake a material that stretches at all? If it is I think a 35.5 would work.



Yeah, I think they will stretch after a while, but even so, I'd still think 36 is better. At least for my lifestyle, I don't wear exotics everyday. So I know all my shoes won't stretch that much.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

myu3160 said:


> Thank you so much. I'm so sad I haven't been able to find a pair of 35s for the longest time



patience my dear


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pquiles said:


> Thank you so much for responding.  I don't want to be in pain on my wedding day   .. Maybe I should reconsider.



Yeah... I would definitely reconsider for a wedding, you'll be standing and greeting guests almost the entire day. For the few times I wore these, I was sitting down the entire time at dinner, and even then these shoes failed me and caused pain! I think it's cuz the edges are really rough... oh well... I can't get rid of them, they're soooooo beautiful


----------



## myhandbags

I can't thank you enough for this information. Please continue!
I purchased my second pair of Pigalle 120's using this guide, net-a-porter, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## pquiles

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yeah... I would definitely reconsider for a wedding, you'll be standing and greeting guests almost the entire day. For the few times I wore these, I was sitting down the entire time at dinner, and even then these shoes failed me and caused pain! I think it's cuz the edges are really rough... oh well... I can't get rid of them, they're soooooo beautiful


 
I know... They are soooo incredibly gorgeous, but I want some CLs that will provide some comfort on my special day.  
What do you think about the VP,  Bianca's or Pigalles?


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies! What are your thoughts on the Jolie Noeud Dorcet d'orsay sizing? I'm generally a 36.5 (on the tighter side) and 37 in CL's (most of my CL's are Yo Yo's, You You's, VP's). I know that the advice as been to generally size down with the Jolie Noeud Dorcet. But there's a size 37 listed on eBay and I'm wondering if I should take the chance on them? 

Thanks!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yeah, I think they will stretch after a while, but even so, I'd still think 36 is better. At least for my lifestyle, I don't wear exotics everyday. So I know all my shoes won't stretch that much.



Thanks, I decided to pass on the 35.5's for now. I think I would take a gamble and get them if the price was lower, but for complete piece of mind I agree that I need a 36! You are right, I wouldn't be wearing these all the time. The jade is so gorgeous though! I hope someday I find the right pair for me


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks, I decided to pass on the 35.5's for now. I think I would take a gamble and get them if the price was lower, but for complete piece of mind I agree that I need a 36! You are right, I wouldn't be wearing these all the time. The jade is so gorgeous though! I hope someday I find the right pair for me



Good for you, girl! I was looking at that same one, but the size really discouraged me too. You should see me put on my RB WS AD in 35.5.... it's like Cinderella's evil step-sisters struggling to step inside a glass slipper


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Good for you, girl! I was looking at that same one, but the size really discouraged me too. You should see me put on my RB WS AD in 35.5.... it's like Cinderella's evil step-sisters struggling to step inside a glass slipper




haha!!  that's so funny. but any way you can stretch them a bit more? i'd be afraid to manipulate the snakeskin too much. have you posted any pics of the fitment on you? i'd be curious to see, since our size choices seems similar.


----------



## brushopper09

BattyBugs said:


> The Rosella flats tend to run small. I'm generally a 39.5-40 in every brand but CL. My Rosellas are 41 and fit me well. HTH


 
 Tq BattyBugs! Praying I win the bid!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hi ladies!!

I need sizing advice for the new Maggie (this season) please. I take TTS 37.5 in the pumice Maggie but the E-commerce site suggests going 1/2 size up for the new Maggie this season so I'm really confused. I have a pair of indigo/purple Maggie in 37.5 on hold for me at the moment. 

Some of my other CLs are: Pigalle spikes 100 (37), Fifi patent 85 (37.5), Fifi watersnake 100 (37.5), Framboise new Declic (38,a bit loose), Bibi (37.5, also loose), Pigalle Plato 100 (37)

Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## bjorn

Dear all, i am just wondering about the size of 70, 85 and 100mm of simple pump..does the size vary from 70 to 100mm? I wear 36 in 100mm but in 85mm 36 feels like it is slightly big..

 So if i am to get a 70mm, is 36 safe size or should i go down to 35.5?

TIA


----------



## gymangel812

which size for daffy (getting conflicting info)?
-36 in bianca/banana (and i think daffodile, just tried them on briefly)
-36.5 in VP, MBP 120, AD, Lady Peep Spike
-37 Decollette


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> which size for daffy (getting conflicting info)?
> -36 in bianca/banana (and i think daffodile, just tried them on briefly)
> -36.5 in VP, MBP 120, AD, Lady Peep Spike
> -37 Decollette


 
Hon, the Daffy is true to size. No doubt about it. If you are sizing DOWN to a 36 in the Bianca and Banana, you need to go with a 36.5.


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> Hon, the Daffy is true to size. No doubt about it. If you are sizing DOWN to a 36 in the Bianca and Banana, you need to go with a 36.5.


thanks again


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> thanks again


 
Hehe!


----------



## dbeth

Hi girls!

Pigalle Plato 120 sizing??

Typical CL size is 40. But in Greissimo, Bianca & Banana I am 39.5.  I do have wide feet!


----------



## jeshika

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies! What are your thoughts on the Jolie Noeud Dorcet d'orsay sizing? I'm generally a 36.5 (on the tighter side) and 37 in CL's (most of my CL's are Yo Yo's, You You's, VP's). I know that the advice as been to generally size down with the Jolie Noeud Dorcet. But there's a size 37 listed on eBay and I'm wondering if I should take the chance on them?
> 
> Thanks!



JND run small to TTS. I would recommend going 1/2 size down with them. I got a pair (for a steal) in my VP size and was falling out of them. I had to pad them like crazy.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LamborghiniGirl said:


> haha!!  that's so funny. but any way you can stretch them a bit more? i'd be afraid to manipulate the snakeskin too much. have you posted any pics of the fitment on you? i'd be curious to see, since our size choices seems similar.



Yeah, I have some pix in my collection thread, let me find it for you.... one sec...

Here you go:
http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...ittle-world-of-bags-shoes-more-650641-28.html

It doesn't look too bad with the modeling pix, but that's a day when my feet aren't swelled up lol


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yeah, I have some pix in my collection thread, let me find it for you.... one sec...
> 
> Here you go:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...ittle-world-of-bags-shoes-more-650641-28.html
> 
> It doesn't look too bad with the modeling pix, but that's a day when my feet aren't swelled up lol



Well I think they look great! In fact.. your photos just make me lust them more!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Well I think they look great! In fact.. your photos just make me lust them more!!!



hehe thanks! I hope you'll find yours soon too


----------



## poppyseed

Hey ladies, do you think size 37 1/2 NP woudl work for me if I wear the same size in yoyo sling 85?
Thank you!


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi Ladies !

may I ask about the sizing on suede daff ?
0.5 size down ?
I guess they will stretch because of the material ?

TIA !


----------



## Zoe Bradley

jeshika said:


> JND run small to TTS. I would recommend going 1/2 size down with them. I got a pair (for a steal) in my VP size and was falling out of them. I had to pad them like crazy.



Thanks so much, this was really helpful. I decided to skip on them and will look for a pair a size smaller. Thank you!


----------



## jeshika

Zoe Bradley said:


> Thanks so much, this was really helpful. I decided to skip on them and will look for a pair a size smaller. Thank you!



No problem! good luck!! I hope you find a pair! They are lovely shoes and super comfy! (i have 3 pairs)


----------



## Jb29

Hello!
I am currently coveting a pair of Louboutins and desperately need your help!
Here are my dets: 

 - US size in non-CL brand shoes: 9 Aldo, 8M Nine West, usually 39 Dior & 39 Prada Milano
 - Width of feet: average to wide
 - What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: None! I want these for my wedding!
 - The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Helmour F/W 2011

http://www.barneys.com/Helmour/501277364,default,pd.html?cgid=W_HEELS

Thanks!


----------



## myu3160

Hello ladies!

TTS 5 (Can sometimes manage with 34.5).
35 in Daffs, could have gone 34.5 - toe box was painfully tight, heel was perfect.

My question: I'm wondering how the simple 100's fit?

If the simple 100 black patents are 34.5 would I be able to make it work? I hear that black patent does stretch and mold to the shape of the foot.


----------



## Jb29

Jb29 said:


> Hello!
> I am currently coveting a pair of Louboutins and desperately need your help!
> Here are my dets:
> 
> - US size in non-CL brand shoes: 9 Aldo, 8M Nine West, usually 39 Dior & 39 Prada Milano
> - Width of feet: average to wide
> - What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: None! I want these for my wedding!
> - The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Helmour F/W 2011
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Helmour/501277364,default,pd.html?cgid=W_HEELS
> 
> Thanks!


Just spoke with the Louboutin rep and he recommended 38.5.... Thoughts??


----------



## foxytip

Hello ladies can you PLEASE offer some advice. I want to purchase a pair of NO prive sequin slingbacks size 38.5 the seller measured insole and she said they were 9 7/8 but I notice on ebay on some No Prive slingbacks size 38.5 are stated to be 9 1/2 insole and some No prive's 39 are said to be 9 7/8....Has the NO prive sizing changed over the years as well or could it be bad measuring? Please help me out......thank you


----------



## myu3160

I'm wondering the sizing on the bianca's as well.

A lot of ladies here take them a half to full size down. In the patent leather should I take these a full size down? How well do they stretch?


----------



## amelija

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I'm a US 5.5 (and all my Jimmies are 35.5). My patent LC is 36.5 (perfect fit) and I'm consistently a 35.5 in the bianca. So I think 36 will be too big on you.


 Thank You! Boutique in Mahattan Horatio st didnt have 35.5 so I took a risk with size 36, now waiting!!!!!!))


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amelija said:


> Thank You! Boutique in Mahattan Horatio st didnt have 35.5 so I took a risk with size 36, now waiting!!!!!!))



good luck! hope they'll fit!


----------



## xCookiedoughx

I'm a 37 in pigalle 100
and 36.5 in pigalle 120

would I go for a 37 or 37.5 for lady peep?

Any suggestions ladies? TIA


----------



## PetitColibri

xCookiedoughx said:


> I'm a 37 in pigalle 100
> and 36.5 in pigalle 120
> 
> would I go for a 37 or 37.5 for lady peep?
> 
> Any suggestions ladies? TIA



I would go 37 or 36.5 : you want them to fit well because of the heel heigh - also depends if you love a little room. I have both TTS and 0.5 size down and I feel more secure in the 0.5 size down.
HTH !


----------



## foxytip

I am sorry is there a reason my questions never get answered? I have posted 3 or 4 times....Please let me know if I am doing something wrong. Thanks


----------



## jenayb

PetitColibri said:


> Hi Ladies !
> 
> may I ask about the sizing on suede daff ?
> 0.5 size down ?
> I guess they will stretch because of the material ?
> 
> TIA !



No no no honey... True to size!


----------



## amelija

CEC.LV4eva said:


> good luck! hope they'll fit!


 I hope so too


----------



## PetitColibri

foxytip said:


> I am sorry is there a reason my questions never get answered? I have posted 3 or 4 times....Please let me know if I am doing something wrong. Thanks



maybe no one knows !
I know sizing has changed on some other CL like very privé so maybe that's it but honestly I don't know for sure...
but you can ask the seller to take a pic while measuring the insole that way you can see with your own eyes (sometimes seller don't give the right insole lenght in their auction, it happened to me)


----------



## foxytip

PetitColibri said:


> maybe no one knows !
> I know sizing has changed on some other CL like very privé so maybe that's it but honestly I don't know for sure...
> but you can ask the seller to take a pic while measuring the insole that way you can see with your own eyes (sometimes seller don't give the right insole lenght in their auction, it happened to me)


 
Thank you! I really appreciate it....I was beginning to take it personal......I will do exactly  as you suggested.


----------



## myu3160

Does anyone know how the new Very Prive fit? tts? 1/2 size up?


----------



## xCookiedoughx

PetitColibri said:


> I would go 37 or 36.5 : you want them to fit well because of the heel heigh - also depends if you love a little room. I have both TTS and 0.5 size down and I feel more secure in the 0.5 size down.
> HTH !




Thank you I jst found out tht the arch of LP is
115mm (so confusing in the us cl site state as 100mm)


----------



## crazyforbag

hi 
i normally wear 37C what size should i go with the new ron ron or simple?
i have wider feet. This will be my 1st pair of CL.


----------



## Bagnista

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130580094228#ht_527wt_1189

Is this shoe authentic and how is the sizing?

I wasn't sure where to put this.


----------



## kham

Hi ladies!! I have suede declics in 39.5 and they fit fine. I was wondering, if I had to choose between 39 and 40 in suede "new" declics, which should I go with? My CL TTS seems to be 39. Please help! TIA!!!


----------



## Emma4790

Hi ladies. 
Need some advice about the Lady Daf.... 
I already bought and sold the Lady Daf in kid leather in a 37 (half size down from ts) because they were too tight. They fit in store but after 5 minutes of wearing outside my feet were in agony and I had to take them off and walk home barefoot!  I tried them the two days later and couldn't fit my foot into the shoe  I cried for about 4 hours because it was just such a waste of money....
I was wondering if you think I could get away with a 38  if I used heel grips and foot pads, insoles... everything really.  I'm tts 37.5, so I think a 38 would be slightly too big but I'm not sure because the 37 was soooooo small.... 
Please help ladies!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Hi friends, 

I was hoping you'd be able to help me with a sizing issue.  I typically wear between a 36.5 (Nappa Simple, Henry, Patent Delico D'Orsay, Nappa Atalanta, Python Mater Claude, Satin Bow T Dorset, Nappa Bianca) and sometimes a 37 (Patent Rolando, Python Delic 120, Patent Decollete) in CLs. My foot is an average width but my toes are longer than average. What size would you recommend for the Pigalle 85s? It looks like Pigalles run big but I've seen some mixed reviews. Thanks for any advice!

Best,
Shoobie


----------



## jamidee

Here's hoping!!! I wear a 40.5 in Feticha. I found the Feticha botta boot in 41... Think it'll fit?! haha I know this is most likely a really stupid question considering I couldn't keep the 41 feticha pump on my foot.


----------



## icecreamom

Hello ladies, does anyone know anything about the frifre ankle boots? I searched everywhere in this forum and couldn't find any posts about these boots. Do they run big/small are they toe killers? 
Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Doglover1610

Hi ladies!!!

I am a 9 in non-CL shoes. I am looking at the Simple pump for work - but I don't know what's the new or old Simple (very confusing to this newbie lol). Can you help me determine what size I should be looking for?


----------



## mdepaola

Hi!!

So I posted in the authentication thread about these : http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...OTIE-PUMP-SHOE-39-/310347192450#ht_1456wt_780

so I'm really hoping they're my size, but there seems to be minimal sizing info for the Meree style.

I wear US size 8/8.5
My feet are average width I'd say, and I've tried on a pair of Pigalle 100's that fit perfectly in a size 39.

Does anyone have an opinion on the fit?

Thanks so much!


----------



## PetitColibri

mdepaola said:


> Hi!!
> 
> So I posted in the authentication thread about these : http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...OTIE-PUMP-SHOE-39-/310347192450#ht_1456wt_780
> 
> so I'm really hoping they're my size, but there seems to be minimal sizing info for the Meree style.
> 
> I wear US size 8/8.5
> My feet are average width I'd say, and I've tried on a pair of Pigalle 100's that fit perfectly in a size 39.
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on the fit?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I think they would be too big because they are 160 so I think go up in size is risquee but *maybe someone else can help*...

I do have the Meree myself but in 140 so I think sizing differs (I went 0.5 size up and it's fine)


----------



## TaishasMan

Hey!

Can anyone please tell me what style these are and how they fit?

Thank you!


----------



## theclassic

I have narrow feet w/ longer toes. typically US 6.5.

I currently wear 36.5 in Patent VPs, 36 in python VP, 35.5 in Pigalle 120, what size in Ron Rons should I shoot for? I have my eye on a suede and patent pair, both 100mm. 36?

Also looking at a minibout, thinking 36 would work for these too?

Thanks so much!


----------



## PetitColibri

theclassic said:


> I have narrow feet w/ longer toes. typically US 6.5.
> 
> I currently wear 36.5 in Patent VPs, 36 in python VP, 35.5 in Pigalle 120, what size in Ron Rons should I shoot for? I have my eye on a suede and patent pair, both 100mm. 36?
> 
> Also looking at a minibout, thinking 36 would work for these too?
> 
> Thanks so much!



the sizing on ron ron has changed so it depends if they are "old sizing" or new (like said on page #1)
in doubt, you can still ask for lenght of the insole

minibout => 0.5 size up

FYI I'm a 36.5 too (and I have ron ron and mini bou)


----------



## theclassic

PetitColibri said:


> the sizing on ron ron has changed so it depends if they are "old sizing" or new (like said on page #1)
> in doubt, you can still ask for lenght of the insole
> 
> minibout => 0.5 size up
> 
> FYI I'm a 36.5 too (and I have ron ron and mini bou)


 
Thank you so much! So are you a 37 in your mini bout?

I think the suede Ron Rons I am looking at is "new", but the patent "old".


----------



## PetitColibri

theclassic said:


> Thank you so much! So are you a 37 in your mini bout?
> 
> I think the suede Ron Rons I am looking at is "new", but the patent "old".



yes


----------



## theclassic

PetitColibri said:


> yes


 
That's good to know... I read in the "post pics of your minibout" section that they would be the same as VP sizing and some gals even went down a half size because the leather stretched so much... I wish I could try them on in person. They are so cute!

Thanks again for the help...


----------



## PetitColibri

theclassic said:


> That's good to know... I read in the "post pics of your minibout" section that they would be the same as VP sizing and some gals even went down a half size because the leather stretched so much... I wish I could try them on in person. They are so cute!
> 
> Thanks again for the help...



don't size down, they will be too small !
I could not have sized down even a half size otherwise, my toes would be way too squeezed !


----------



## theclassic

PetitColibri said:


> don't size down, they will be too small !
> I could not have sized down even a half size otherwise, my toes would be way too squeezed !


 

Oh gosh- good to know!!


----------



## jamidee

My TTS is 40. I wear a 40 in Bianca. Think a 39.5 bibi will fit?


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Hey friends, 

I was hoping for some advice. I usually wear between a 36.5 and a 37 in CLs. I wear a 36.5 in the camel nappa biancas (that stretched a little with time). The 36 was so tight I couldn't even squeeze my foot in and my feet aren't even that wide. So my question is - would I be a 36.5 in a patent bianca? Does anyone have both the patent and nappa? 

Thanks,
SD


----------



## anniethecat

mdepaola said:


> Hi!!
> 
> So I posted in the authentication thread about these : http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...OTIE-PUMP-SHOE-39-/310347192450#ht_1456wt_780
> 
> so I'm really hoping they're my size, but there seems to be minimal sizing info for the Meree style.
> 
> I wear US size 8/8.5
> My feet are average width I'd say, and I've tried on a pair of Pigalle 100's that fit perfectly in a size 39.
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on the fit?
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
Not familiar with this style, but email the seller and ask them to hold a tape measure flat against the sole of the shoe from toe to heel and compare that to your foot measurement.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I was hoping for some advice. I usually wear between a 36.5 and a 37 in CLs. I wear a 36.5 in the camel nappa biancas (that stretched a little with time). The 36 was so tight I couldn't even squeeze my foot in and my feet aren't even that wide. So my question is - would I be a 36.5 in a patent bianca? Does anyone have both the patent and nappa?
> 
> Thanks,
> SD



yes, stick to a 36.5 in patent as well. Patent will stretch very little, so if it fits you well when you first purchase them, they'll usually stay at about the same size after too with more wear and tear.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jamidee said:


> My TTS is 40. I wear a 40 in Bianca. Think a 39.5 bibi will fit?



Hmm... I think I would want to stay TTS for the Bibi (so 40 as well). 39.5 might be too tight imo... Good luck!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

CEC.LV4eva said:


> yes, stick to a 36.5 in patent as well. Patent will stretch very little, so if it fits you well when you first purchase them, they'll usually stay at about the same size after too with more wear and tear.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## myu3160

Would anyone happen to know how the fifi's fit? TTS?

Are they comfortable to walk in etc?


----------



## boutiqueaddict

Hello ladies!  I need to kindly ask for some advice.   I currently own a pair of Lady Peep Spikes in a 35.5 but could have also done a 36 (And probably more comfortably should have purchased a 36.  The 35.5 is a very tight fit.  FYI - I have long toes & narrow feet).  I'm looking to buy the Lady Peep Sling in patent.  Would a 36.5 work?  If anyone owns the Lady Peep Sling in a 36.5, an insole measurement would be helpful also.  Thanks so much in advance for any info!


----------



## Munchkinxx

Does anyone know how Deroba bootie sizes?


----------



## coco_elle

Can anyone help me? I wear the Simple Pump Patent in a size 9 (fits perfect) i want the p No Prive Patent Slingbacks and also the Hyper Prive Patent pumps but im not sure which size to get...


----------



## amorris

Hi girls, can someone please help me with *Bibi 140* sizing? TIA!

My CL Sizing:
85 Pigalle 35.5
100 Pigalle 35
Lady Peep 35.5
Altadama 36
Greissimo 35
Maggie 140 35
Relika 35.5


----------



## foxyqt

Anyone have any idea about the 8 Mignons sizing?


----------



## Emma4790

Hi girls. I'm looking at 2008 (old style...??) altadamas on *bay -  anyone know how these fit? They are watersnake too, does this stretch much? Much appreciated ladies


----------



## Emma4790

amorris said:


> Hi girls, can someone please help me with *Bibi 140* sizing? TIA!
> 
> My CL Sizing:
> 85 Pigalle 35.5
> 100 Pigalle 35
> Lady Peep 35.5
> Altadama 36
> Greissimo 35
> Maggie 140 35
> Relika 35.5



Hi, the bibi runs half a size down from your true size... same as the Bianca sizing. For you I'd suggest a 35!


----------



## Emma4790

boutiqueaddict said:


> Hello ladies!  I need to kindly ask for some advice.   I currently own a pair of Lady Peep Spikes in a 35.5 but could have also done a 36 (And probably more comfortably should have purchased a 36.  The 35.5 is a very tight fit.  FYI - I have long toes & narrow feet).  I'm looking to buy the Lady Peep Sling in patent.  Would a 36.5 work?  If anyone owns the Lady Peep Sling in a 36.5, an insole measurement would be helpful also.  Thanks so much in advance for any info!



I don't think so hun! I know that with a slingback you should always try to take a true size, or even size down because the sling will stretch a lot. I'd say not to go higher than the 36....maybe someone else can chip in.... Hope this helped a little


----------



## Emma4790

myu3160 said:


> Would anyone happen to know how the fifi's fit? TTS?
> 
> Are they comfortable to walk in etc?



Hi. Fifis were my first ever pair and they are super comfy -  8 hour shoes! Choose true to size, the toe box is tight to start but will stretch quickly - took mine about 4 wears to fit perfect. They fit perfect length-wise!


----------



## Emma4790

Sorry for re-posting - my question got lost up there! 

Hi girls. I'm looking at 2008 (old style...??) altadamas on *bay - anyone know how these fit? They are watersnake too, does this stretch much? Much appreciated ladies 
__________


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Emma4790 said:


> Sorry for re-posting - my question got lost up there!
> 
> Hi girls. I'm looking at 2008 (old style...??) altadamas on *bay - anyone know how these fit? They are watersnake too, does this stretch much? Much appreciated ladies
> __________



half size up from your US TTS


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amorris said:


> Hi girls, can someone please help me with *Bibi 140* sizing? TIA!
> 
> My CL Sizing:
> 85 Pigalle 35.5
> 100 Pigalle 35
> Lady Peep 35.5
> Altadama 36
> Greissimo 35
> Maggie 140 35
> Relika 35.5



We are exactly the same size  (except for Maggie 140 which I take 36... which Maggie is yours?)
Anyhow, I take TTS for Bibi, so for you I'd say go for 35.5


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

coco_elle said:


> Can anyone help me? I wear the Simple Pump Patent in a size 9 (fits perfect) i want the p No Prive Patent Slingbacks and also the Hyper Prive Patent pumps but im not sure which size to get...



A size 39.5 should be good for both. They tend to be half size small


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

boutiqueaddict said:


> Hello ladies!  I need to kindly ask for some advice.   I currently own a pair of Lady Peep Spikes in a 35.5 but could have also done a 36 (And probably more comfortably should have purchased a 36.  The 35.5 is a very tight fit.  FYI - I have long toes & narrow feet).  I'm looking to buy the Lady Peep Sling in patent.  Would a 36.5 work?  If anyone owns the Lady Peep Sling in a 36.5, an insole measurement would be helpful also.  Thanks so much in advance for any info!



No, stick to max 36. The shoes are high at 150 mm so they need to fit perfect, if not slightly tighter for slings which tend to be more unstable. Otherwise you'll end up falling all over the place with the sling slipping all the time if you go up to a bigger size


----------



## boutiqueaddict

CEC.LV4eva said:


> No, stick to max 36. The shoes are high at 150 mm so they need to fit perfect, if not slightly tighter for slings which tend to be more unstable. Otherwise you'll end up falling all over the place with the sling slipping all the time if you go up to a bigger size



You ladies are absolutely wonderful!  Indeed that definitely makes sense.  Thank you so very much for your reply & help!


----------



## boutiqueaddict

Emma4790 said:


> I don't think so hun! I know that with a slingback you should always try to take a true size, or even size down because the sling will stretch a lot. I'd say not to go higher than the 36....maybe someone else can chip in.... Hope this helped a little




You are too kind.  Yes it does sound like the sling in that size with that height will not work.  Thanks for taking the time to reply.  I really appreciate your expertise on this.  Thank you!!


----------



## Lidzii3

Hello Ladies,

I need some advices on my first CL..

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes 36.5 / 6.5 (LV & Gucci), 37.5 (Chanel)
&#8226; Width of feet wide and flat
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
'Discuta 120' studded leather peeptoe pumps : 37.5
Fifi & Ron2: 38
Christian Louboutin Bianca Cork Heel Patent: 37.5
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from
Dorepi metallic shoe on 100mm heel
Very Prive 120mm (this season)
Big Stack 120mm  (AW11) / Big Lips
Bianca 140mm (Patent / Leather)

Thank you so much


----------



## jedimaster

Can you guys help with size for mater claude 85? I am almost always a 40 (simple 70, new simple, very prive 85, ballerina, neo mars 45, peanut, shelly, prorata pumps) but recently in greissimo 85, 40 was too big and a 39.5 is the right size. Any thoughts as to whether 40 or 39.5 is the place to start with mater claude? Thanks.


----------



## amorris

Emma4790 said:


> Hi, the bibi runs half a size down from your true size... same as the Bianca sizing. For you I'd suggest a 35!



Thanks Emma!! x



CEC.LV4eva said:


> We are exactly the same size  (except for Maggie 140 which I take 36... which Maggie is yours?)
> Anyhow, I take TTS for Bibi, so for you I'd say go for 35.5



It's the leopard Maggies 140. The 35.5 was really loose even with insoles, so I guess a 35 would fit best!

I am still very confused with my own sizing! I have always been a true 36 in any other shoes (Zara, NineWest, YSL, Chanel) But in CL, I am always a 35-35.5, do you think from my sizing ref, my CL TTS is 35.5? It's hard to look at the sizing chart as I wouldnt know to go half size down from CL TTS or my TTS in general! Since we're the same size, are you having problems like me??

CL Sizing Ref:
85 Pigalle 35.5
100 Pigalle 35
Lady Peep 35.5
Altadama 36
Greissimo 35
Maggie 140 35
VP 35.5
HP 36
Relika 35.5

If I am a 35 in Biancas, would I be a 35 in Bibi too? xx


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amorris said:


> It's the leopard Maggies 140. The 35.5 was really loose even with insoles, so I guess a 35 would fit best!
> 
> I am still very confused with my own sizing! I have always been a true 36 in any other shoes (Zara, NineWest, YSL, Chanel) But in CL, I am always a 35-35.5, do you think from my sizing ref, my CL TTS is 35.5? It's hard to look at the sizing chart as I wouldnt know to go half size down from CL TTS or my TTS in general! Since we're the same size, are you having problems like me??
> 
> CL Sizing Ref:
> 85 Pigalle 35.5
> 100 Pigalle 35
> Lady Peep 35.5
> Altadama 36
> Greissimo 35
> Maggie 140 35
> VP 35.5
> HP 36
> Relika 35.5
> 
> If I am a 35 in Biancas, would I be a 35 in Bibi too? xx



Wow... that's really interesting! My Maggie 140 leopard is 36 and it fits me perfectly! but for EVERYTHING else that you've written, I wear the same size as you!  My US TTS is 5.5, so my CL size in the past was always a 36. Now it varies. I know there's a terminology thing going on here, but now I never refer "TTS" as my CL size. TTS always refers back to my US size cuz that's the standard for most people and has never changed. 

In bianca, I wear a 35.5, but bibi in 35 is too small on me. I would stick to 35.5 in bibi too. Keep me updated on your shoe sizes lol. I'd be interested to know your other shoe sizes in the future too 

Edit: I just thought of something. Are your other US shoe sizes for flats??? cuz flats tend to go half size up since we're not on a steep angle from heels (ie higher the heel, smaller the shoe size)... maybe that's why your US shoe sizes are bigger than your CL sizes


----------



## JKM1979

since i cant start a thread i am hoping u lovely ladies can help me. I cant for the life of me, fit these shoes. i have very very very narrow feet and wear 38.5
i got bianca in kid leather in TTS. they streched soooooooooo much that i had major heel slippage and even adding an insert didnt help. i took them back to NM
same thing with the lady peeps. want the patent in nude, tried on TTS and the toes were sticking out. the 39 was perfect for the toes BUT again, major heel slips and i felt as if my feet were not secure in them. I am the only person that cant wear these. 
What can I do?? do most people get a bigger size and pad? should i get my TTS and will it stretch??

Please help~


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JKM1979 said:


> since i cant start a thread i am hoping u lovely ladies can help me. I cant for the life of me, fit these shoes. i have very very very narrow feet and wear 38.5
> i got bianca in kid leather in TTS. they streched soooooooooo much that i had major heel slippage and even adding an insert didnt help. i took them back to NM
> same thing with the lady peeps. want the patent in nude, tried on TTS and the toes were sticking out. the 39 was perfect for the toes BUT again, major heel slips and i felt as if my feet were not secure in them. I am the only person that cant wear these.
> What can I do?? do most people get a bigger size and pad? should i get my TTS and will it stretch??
> 
> Please help~



Always get what fits most comfortably when you first buy them! I would never buy particularly any bigger or smaller size shoe in hopes of them becoming smaller or bigger in the future. You shouldn't have to put in excessive effort to make a pair of shoes fit from the start, if you do, they're not right for you. Some materials are known to stretch a lot, eg. kid leather, while others usually stay the same, eg. patent. So for kid leather, I would usually buy something snug, but NOT small. Also medically, it's not good for you to wear small size shoes, better to go slightly bigger and pad, than to suffer from foot problems later. It also depends on your preference, some people like their shoes snug, others prefer some room for their toes


----------



## JKM1979

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Always get what fits most comfortably when you first buy them! I would never buy particularly any bigger or smaller size shoe in hopes of them becoming smaller or bigger in the future. You shouldn't have to put in excessive effort to make a pair of shoes fit from the start, if you do, they're not right for you. Some materials are known to stretch a lot, eg. kid leather, while others usually stay the same, eg. patent. So for kid leather, I would usually buy something snug, but NOT small. Also medically, it's not good for you to wear small size shoes, better to go slightly bigger and pad, than to suffer from foot problems later. It also depends on your preference, some people like their shoes snug, others prefer some room for their toes



Thanks! Oh no. I hope this doesn't mean that I am the only person that can't wear CLs
Do u think that could be the case? I do think that I should have gotten 38 in kid leather.  The fit was tighter in the toe box but better in the heel.
Now with the lady peeps (patent) if u have these, do u know if they stretch a ton? I really don't want to be the only girl that can't wear these shoes, lovely! Oh please say it isn't so!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JKM1979 said:


> Thanks! Oh no. I hope this doesn't mean that I am the only person that can't wear CLs
> Do u think that could be the case? I do think that I should have gotten 38 in kid leather.  The fit was tighter in the toe box but better in the heel.
> Now with the lady peeps (patent) if u have these, do u know if they stretch a ton? I really don't want to be the only girl that can't wear these shoes, lovely! Oh please say it isn't so!!!



That's gibberish! There's a pair of CL shoes for EVERY girl (and guy) 
I don't have the LPs, but I have a several other patent leather shoes. None has stretched that much. Patent is NOT very forgiving when it comes to stretching. So I wouldn't worry too much about your LPs


----------



## JKM1979

CEC.LV4eva said:


> That's gibberish! There's a pair of CL shoes for EVERY girl (and guy)
> I don't have the LPs, but I have a several other patent leather shoes. None has stretched that much. Patent is NOT very forgiving when it comes to stretching. So I wouldn't worry too much about your LPs



U r awesome! I need to go CL shopping with u!  
I have a pic of the 38.5 LP that I will upload. The toes stick out. I might have to up half a size and pad! 
Thanks again!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JKM1979 said:


> U r awesome! I need to go CL shopping with u!
> I have a pic of the 38.5 LP that I will upload. The toes stick out. I might have to up half a size and pad!
> Thanks again!!



hehe, you're welcome! Yeah, you can upload the pix and if the toes are sticking out too much and it feels really tight, I would then probably recommend to go up half a size


----------



## totlpkg10

I need some sizing info please!!
I am looking at purchasing the Ambertine Specchio in a 39.5
-US size 9
-Tried on a 39 and 41 in the No. 299 last week. 39 was a bit too snug and the 41 was way too big. 
-my foot measures 10 inches in long and is average width
-Per the listing the shoe is 10 1/8 inches from the insole.

Here is the link. Please let me know what advice you have for sizing on these. Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380352464035&category=55793&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## PetitColibri

totlpkg10 said:


> I need some sizing info please!!
> I am looking at purchasing the Ambertine Specchio in a 39.5
> -US size 9
> -Tried on a 39 and 41 in the No. 299 last week. 39 was a bit too snug and the 41 was way too big.
> -my foot measures 10 inches in long and is average width
> -Per the listing the shoe is 10 1/8 inches from the insole.
> 
> Here is the link. Please let me know what advice you have for sizing on these. Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380352464035&category=55793&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



Ambertina tend to size big : I would go TTS (they need to be snug)


----------



## ae888

Hi, does anyone know how the Big Dorcet 120 run? TTS? Any help is much apprecciated!


----------



## amelija

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I'm a US 5.5 (and all my Jimmies are 35.5). My patent LC is 36.5 (perfect fit) and I'm consistently a 35.5 in the bianca. So I think 36 will be too big on you.


 Hi ladies,
I am so sad, my bianca 36 is too big on me  You were right, I want to cry now


----------



## mm_in_drexel

Style help! Please and thanks!

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200659249996...#ht_500wt_1204

Comments: I had these shoes authenticated here before I purchased them last month. I am trying to resell them and someone asked me what style they were. I honestly do not know because I am new to CLs and the person I bought them from did not specify. A friend had thought they might be Rolandos, but I thought I'd ask the experts here just in case. Thanks so much in advance! ( ps let me know if the link doesn't work, I have a terrible time with computers sometimes :S )


----------



## mm_in_drexel

mm_in_drexel said:


> Style help! Please and thanks!
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200659249996...#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> Comments: I had these shoes authenticated here before I purchased them last month. I am trying to resell them and someone asked me what style they were. I honestly do not know because I am new to CLs and the person I bought them from did not specify. A friend had thought they might be Rolandos, but I thought I'd ask the experts here just in case. Thanks so much in advance! ( ps let me know if the link doesn't work, I have a terrible time with computers sometimes :S )



Idk why this link won't work, I just checked. It worked in another post. ANYwho, I was directed to the right thread so you may disregard this! Thanks!


----------



## ILoveC

amelja- can you try to put shoe inserts in?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amelija said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am so sad, my bianca 36 is too big on me  You were right, I want to cry now



awww any chance to get an exchange?


----------



## kathywko

Hi everyone, I would like to ask for some friendly advice please!

I just bought the New Declics in Black Sueded in a 37.5. This is the size I normally wear in other brands (aka Non CL). I usually wear 38's in CL but when I tried on the Declics in a 38 I would slip out of them ever so slightly.

The toebox on the 37.5 is slightly small and tight but I don't slip out of them.

Sooooo should I try and stretch out the toebox on the 37.5 or just exchange for the 38? Thank you SO much for advising me!


----------



## PetitColibri

kathywko said:


> Hi everyone, I would like to ask for some friendly advice please!
> 
> I just bought the New Declics in Black Sueded in a 37.5. This is the size I normally wear in other brands (aka Non CL). I usually wear 38's in CL but when I tried on the Declics in a 38 I would slip out of them ever so slightly.
> 
> The toebox on the 37.5 is slightly small and tight but I don't slip out of them.
> 
> Sooooo should I try and stretch out the toebox on the 37.5 or just exchange for the 38? Thank you SO much for advising me!



they will stretch  especially if they are suede !
keep the 37.5 !


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! I wear 5 1/2 for Stuart Weitzman and other non CL brands. I have average width feet and I wear 35 1/2 for the CL Simple 85s. I was wondering if the CL Peanuts are TTS? Also I know for other brands they say for patent leather you should size 1/2 size up, does that apply for CLs too? Thank you so much!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, question time, would a Matador in a 40.5 be too big?

New Simple 40
VP's 40
Decollete 868 39.5 (and really tight)
New Hai 39.5 (and a little tight)

Could I make them work with an insert?  I'm just concerned because they are sling backs.


----------



## PetitColibri

beagly911 said:


> Ok, question time, would a Matador in a 40.5 be too big?
> 
> New Simple 40
> VP's 40
> Decollete 868 39.5 (and really tight)
> New Hai 39.5 (and a little tight)
> 
> Could I make them work with an insert?  I'm just concerned because they are sling backs.



it says TTS to 1/2 size UP on page 1 of the thread so I think it should be perfect


----------



## beagly911

PetitColibri said:


> it says TTS to 1/2 size UP on page 1 of the thread so I think it should be perfect


 Thanks Petit, I did check that first but going up 1/2 size scares me a little...I guess I could take them to a cobbler and have them adjust the sling back if needed.


----------



## PetitColibri

beagly911 said:


> Thanks Petit, I did check that first but going up 1/2 size scares me a little...I guess I could take them to a cobbler and have them adjust the sling back if needed.



well since they are only 100mm (am I wrong ?) I think it should be fine


----------



## beagly911

PetitColibri said:


> well since they are only 100mm (am I wrong ?) I think it should be fine


 Yeah, they're only a 100...What a deal and so different from a regular nude!


----------



## PetitColibri

beagly911 said:


> Yeah, they're on a 100...What a deal and so different from a regular nude!



can't wait to see them


----------



## ladynisha

Hello my fellow Louboutin lovers,


I have just bought my first pair of CL shoes 
They are Decollette 100 jazz pumps in black patent size 40.5. I initially ordered the 41 as it was the only size left and they were OK but a little big and I thought 40.5 would be better, I'm a 40.5 in non CL shoes. Only problem is they are tight on the left toe (and I mean OUCH are they tight!) however right shoe is close to perfect... Please can you experts advise to whether or not these shoes will stretch enough to wear them?

Also I'm going to try sock trick, do you wear the socks with the shoes or ball up the socks and put them in the toe? As I've never had any shoes this expensive I want them to be perfect!

Many thanks 

Nisha


----------



## amelija

CEC.LV4eva said:


> awww any chance to get an exchange?


 Yes I have send them back, I dont know, if they wont have biancas in my size, maybe I can exchange them for lady peep? They look similar with bianca, and I think size will be the same? How do you think?
And I have ordered Rom Fringe boot in 36, tommorow I will get them, I am so worry aout size, I have ordered 36...
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...men&group=&seasProdID=54I&vendorColor=QkxBQ0s=


----------



## bagsdreamer

Hi ladies,

Can you advise on the sizing for Lady Peep? Should i size up or down from my CL TTS? and by 0.5 or full size?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amelija said:


> Yes I have send them back, I dont know, if they wont have biancas in my size, maybe I can exchange them for lady peep? They look similar with bianca, and I think size will be the same? How do you think?
> And I have ordered Rom Fringe boot in 36, tommorow I will get them, I am so worry aout size, I have ordered 36...
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...men&group=&seasProdID=54I&vendorColor=QkxBQ0s=



I'm sure the 36 will be fine. Boots are easy to fit, it really doesn't matter if you buy TTS or upto 1 full size larger.


----------



## amelija

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I'm sure the 36 will be fine. Boots are easy to fit, it really doesn't matter if you buy TTS or upto 1 full size larger.


 I hope so too, thanks


----------



## amelija

bagsdreamer said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you advise on the sizing for Lady Peep? Should i size up or down from my CL TTS? and by 0.5 or full size?


 I need advise about lady peep too, if I need bianca 5.5, should I go the same with lady peep?


----------



## jenayb

amelija said:


> I need advise about lady peep too, if I need bianca 5.5, should I go the same with lady peep?



I would say that if you took a 35.5 in Bianca, you should go with a 36 in the Lady Peep. The Lady Peep runs true to size; however, the Bianca runs a half size large for most. Hope this helps.


----------



## jnsh

Hi ladies, please help me in the the sizing of Miss Tack booty 70mm. I'm usually a EUR 37 and i have a CL simple in size 37 as well. Do you think i can fit into a size 37 for Miss Tack as well? Thank you!


----------



## jamidee

I had a black patent feticha in 41 (my tts is 40) and they were so big I couldn't even make them work and walk in them. I can usually size up half a size if the heel is 120mm and still walk in them fine, they are just extra comfy. Do you think I could possibly get a 40?


----------



## myu3160

Hello ladies!! 

I'm wondering how the maggies fit. I know a lot of people take them tts but upon calling the SA she told me the toe box is tight so going a half size up and using those ball of foot cushions will do the trick. She said that they will not stretch width wise (obviously) so going a half size is the best choice.

Just looking for some opinions/ advise. Thank you!!


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> I had a black patent feticha in 41 (my tts is 40) and they were so big I couldn't even make them work and walk in them. I can usually size up half a size if the heel is 120mm and still walk in them fine, they are just extra comfy. Do you think I could possibly get a 40?



I think you could be fine in a 40 : I had a pair of Feticha TTS and the fit was fine. They were not my most comfy Loubies but I really loved them and walked a lot in them (mine were not patent though).
With the 0.5 size up I had heel slippage... but I think I could have padded them


----------



## foxytip

Jessica Simpson 8.5  coach 8.5  Gianni Bini 8, Nine west 8.5
 Average width feet
  I have a pair of CL Bruges in 39(but probably needed a 39.5) and 
Lola 39.5
 What size would I wear in the Rolando. Do you think I could fit these 39.5? 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Christian-Louboutin-Rolandos/41506288


----------



## myu3160

foxytip said:


> Jessica Simpson 8.5  coach 8.5  Gianni Bini 8, Nine west 8.5
>  Average width feet
>   I have a pair of CL Bruges in 39(but probably needed a 39.5) and
> Lola 39.5
>  What size would I wear in the Rolando. Do you think I could fit these 39.5?
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Christian-Louboutin-Rolandos/41506288



From what i've bee told people usually take 1/2 size up in the rolandos. HTH!


----------



## foxytip

myu3160 said:


> From what i've bee told people usually take 1/2 size up in the rolandos. HTH!


 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! This might not be the place to ask this, but with simples or any other CL pump, is there supposed to be a gap (about half a cm?) between the back of your heel and the shoe? Any how much does the leather stretch? If a shoe fits perfectly out of the box should I size half a size down? Still a shoe novice :T Thank you!!


----------



## coco_elle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> A size 39.5 should be good for both. They tend to be half size small



Thanks!!


----------



## Bri 333

Hi Ladies, I need some sizing advice. My US size in non-CLs is 6.5 or 7. Dior is 36.5 Giuseppe Zanotti is 37. I have the CL Horatio Sling 120 Python in 37 (they are really tight, should have went bigger) and the CL Lady Sling 100 Patent Calf in 37 (they fit well, maybe a little tight.) Now I am hopelessly addicted to CLs and wanted to get your opinion.

For the Miss Cristo (#1110741) and Leopard Patent Open Clic(CM6P/Leopa222/RD6402), what size do you think I should get? Found them in a 38 and wasn't sure if that would fit. The Miss Cristo is 140mm the Leopard is 120mm. I know the sizing for CLs can be tough and am ordering online so can't try them on first. Help


----------



## Bri 333

BTW, after doing some research on TPF, it looks like the Miss Cristo is not popular. Read that they are uncomfortable and hard to walk in. I am concerned with them being 140mm. I can barely walk in my 120mm. Maybe I should pass on those???? Do love the leopard. Sounds like the open clic runs small. So maybe the 38 would fit?


----------



## bagsdreamer

Hi ladies, my CL TTS is 36.5, should i size up or down and by how much for Maggie?


----------



## gymangel812

bagsdreamer said:


> Hi ladies, my CL TTS is 36.5, should i size up or down and by how much for Maggie?


depends on heel height, tts for 140mm. 1/2 size down (i think) for 160mm.


----------



## shorty_

Kinda need help for some sizing  I want to get a pair of maggies but I never tried on CL 140mm heel. With 120mm I'm size 37 should i also get size 37 for maggies or go down to 36.5?


----------



## NANI1972

Bri 333 said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some sizing advice. My US size in non-CLs is 6.5 or 7. Dior is 36.5 Giuseppe Zanotti is 37. I have the CL Horatio Sling 120 Python in 37 (they are really tight, should have went bigger) and the CL Lady Sling 100 Patent Calf in 37 (they fit well, maybe a little tight.) Now I am hopelessly addicted to CLs and wanted to get your opinion.
> 
> For the Miss Cristo (#1110741) and Leopard Patent Open Clic(CM6P/Leopa222/RD6402), what size do you think I should get? Found them in a 38 and wasn't sure if that would fit. The Miss Cristo is 140mm the Leopard is 120mm. I know the sizing for CLs can be tough and am ordering online so can't try them on first. Help


I am a U.S. size 6.5/7 as well and got my Miss Cristo on a 37. HTH.


----------



## evo iris

hi ladies! i wear a 7-7.5 in nine west, nikes, and vans. i have a pair of gray patent rolando in size 38 coming so i can't say how it fits me. my feet are average to a bit wide. will patent decolletes size 38 fit me? thanks!


----------



## mizsunshyne

Hi all! I need some sizing advice for Rolandos, Biancas and Decolletes.

I have wide size 8 feet. Here are some Loub styles that fit me well:
Yoyos 37.5
Very Prive 37.5 (patent)
Horas 38.5
Kikas 39
Numero Prive 38 (patent)
Miss Boxe 100 37.5 (patent)

TIA!


----------



## eroden

Hi ladies - I have a pair of blahniks in a size 39.5, they are a little small, should have had the 40. I am a size 9 in all non-designer shoes. I am looking at a pair of size 40 python rolandos and wondered if that's the right size. Thanks for your help!

My insole measurement is 10 inches and I have normal width feet. 

Thanks
Eran


----------



## linakpl

Hi! I usu wear 35.5 in non-CL brands. I have a pair of Simple 100s in 36 and Rosella flats in 35.5. What size should I get the Pigalle 120s in? Thanks!


----------



## shontel

Does anyone own the Differas?  If so, are they REALLY 1/2 to one full size UP? 
My CL TTS is 38.5.  
The following CLs fit me PERFECTLY:
Pigalle 120 37.5;
Balota 150 37.5;
Very Prive 38.5;
No Prive 38.5;
Rolando 38.5;
Clichy 38.5

Can I fit Differa 140s in a Size 38?


----------



## shontel

eroden said:


> Hi ladies - I have a pair of blahniks in a size 39.5, they are a little small, should have had the 40. I am a size 9 in all non-designer shoes. I am looking at a pair of size 40 python rolandos and wondered if that's the right size. Thanks for your help!
> 
> My insole measurement is 10 inches and I have normal width feet.
> 
> Thanks
> Eran



You're probably a 39.5 in the Rolandos. You should ask for the insole measurement.


----------



## regeens

evo iris said:


> hi ladies! i wear a 7-7.5 in nine west, nikes, and vans. i have a pair of gray patent rolando in size 38 coming so i can't say how it fits me. my feet are average to a bit wide. will patent decolletes size 38 fit me? thanks!


 
I'm the same size as your US TTS of 7. I take my Decollettes in 37.5, but have a few in 38 (exotic). The 38 will definitely fit you.


----------



## myu3160

mizsunshyne said:


> Hi all! I need some sizing advice for Rolandos, Biancas and Decolletes.
> 
> I have wide size 8 feet. Here are some Loub styles that fit me well:
> Yoyos 37.5
> Very Prive 37.5 (patent)
> Horas 38.5
> Kikas 39
> Numero Prive 38 (patent)
> Miss Boxe 100 37.5 (patent)
> 
> TIA!



Since you have wide 8 feet I suggest a half size down in biancas and if you really really think you can push it and don't might tight shoes you can try for the full size down.

Normally from what I've been told you go 1/2 size UP for rolandos but if you have wide feet I suggest a full size up since the toe box is tight. HTH!


----------



## Bri 333

Very Prive. TTS or size up?


----------



## aoqtpi

Bri 333 said:


> Very Prive. TTS or size up?



TTS for me


----------



## mizsunshyne

myu3160 said:


> Since you have wide 8 feet I suggest a half size down in biancas and if you really really think you can push it and don't might tight shoes you can try for the full size down.
> 
> Normally from what I've been told you go 1/2 size UP for rolandos but if you have wide feet I suggest a full size up since the toe box is tight. HTH!



When I had asked about VP sizing, I'd been advised to get 38 but that was too big on me even with heel grips and padding. I know Rolandos have a short toebox but since I have short toes I feel like I can make it work at a 38.5. I prefer shoes to be tight. Thank you!


----------



## **shoelover**

My foot measures 23.3 cms.
i'm normally between size 35.5 and 36 depending on the style of shoes..i have a slim foot but long middle is the longest.

does anyone how the Laelia Booties run?


TIA


----------



## drvogue

Hello everyone:

I am trying to order my first pair of Rolandos and wanted to get some advice. I am looking at a nude leather pair. I have narrowish feet with long toes. I normally wear either a 39.5 or a 40 in all my other Louboutins: pigalle 40, simple 39.5, bianca 39.5, decollete 40.

Would I also be a 40 in Rolando? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## jopapeto

Hello ladies, this style run small or not ?
Name ???
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=228018&LSsid=J84DHJLQkR4

Thanks a lot. Jo


----------



## button

Please help, I am going to purchase my first pair of CL. I am confused about the new Ron Ron size (patent).  I am a size 38.5 for most of the shoes.  I have wider feet. The new Ron Ron are comfy for wide feet? And do they run true to size? Bunch of thanks.


----------



## Emma4790

linakpl said:


> Hi! I usu wear 35.5 in non-CL brands. I have a pair of Simple 100s in 36 and Rosella flats in 35.5. What size should I get the Pigalle 120s in? Thanks!



I would say 35. They are huge just out of the box and stretch a lot. I purchased mine half a size down and after 1-2 hours of wear they were too big and I had to give them up  . I'd honestly say a full size down from your tts, so 35 or 34.5 if you can! Hope this helped!


----------



## Emma4790

shorty_ said:


> Kinda need help for some sizing  I want to get a pair of maggies but I never tried on CL 140mm heel. With 120mm I'm size 37 should i also get size 37 for maggies or go down to 36.5?



For a 140mm maggie I wouldn't size down. I'd suggest 37 assuming 37 is tts in cls for you??


----------



## Emma4790

evo iris said:


> hi ladies! i wear a 7-7.5 in nine west, nikes, and vans. i have a pair of gray patent rolando in size 38 coming so i can't say how it fits me. my feet are average to a bit wide. will patent decolletes size 38 fit me? thanks!



They should do. If you have sized up to a 38 for rolando you should go up to 38 for these too just because the toe box is so narrow to begin with. However if you recieve your rolandos and discover they are a bit tight I would get the decolletes in 38.5. Hope I helped a little


----------



## Emma4790

mizsunshyne said:


> Hi all! I need some sizing advice for Rolandos, Biancas and Decolletes.
> 
> I have wide size 8 feet. Here are some Loub styles that fit me well:
> Yoyos 37.5
> Very Prive 37.5 (patent)
> Horas 38.5
> Kikas 39
> Numero Prive 38 (patent)
> Miss Boxe 100 37.5 (patent)
> 
> TIA!



We are the same size! So I hope I can help. 
I would take bianca in a 37  (if leather or patent) and even a 36.5 (in suede because it stretches more). I would go up to a 38 in rolando and decolletes. The toe box will crunch a little until the leather softens but if you went up to a 38.5 they would be too long for you!


----------



## Emma4790

button said:


> Please help, I am going to purchase my first pair of CL. I am confused about the new Ron Ron size (patent).  I am a size 38.5 for most of the shoes.  I have wider feet. The new Ron Ron are comfy for wide feet? And do they run true to size? Bunch of thanks.



They do run tts but if you have quite wide feet you might want to go up to a 39 for toe comfort and just add some heel grips! But from what I hear they are pretty forgiving across the toe box in general


----------



## sirena1854

Hi everyone, 
I am very tempted to buy a Very Prive: to size up or not to size up, that is the question. Those shoes are a great deal, I love them, but the only size left is 41, so I can like it or I can lump it. 

I am a 39.5 in Ferragamo pointed toe decolletè, 40 in Dolce&Gabbana peep toe, and I've had a disastrous first pair of Louboutin, as it was a closed (round) toe slingback in 39, nice at first sight but absolutely unbearable after the first 10 minutes, even if I sat, especially on my big toe.

What shall I do?


----------



## beagly911

sirena1854 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am very tempted to buy a Very Prive: to size up or not to size up, that is the question. Those shoes are a great deal, I love them, but the only size left is 41, so I can like it or I can lump it.
> 
> I am a 39.5 in Ferragamo pointed toe decolletè, 40 in Dolce&Gabbana peep toe, and I've had a disastrous first pair of Louboutin, as it was a closed (round) toe slingback in 39, nice at first sight but absolutely unbearable after the first 10 minutes, even if I sat, especially on my big toe.
> 
> What shall I do?


 
Not that I can be much help but I wear a 9 US and 40 in Terre Peck etc, I find that VP's run TTS, I'm a 40, I truly think a 41 in a VP is going to be too big.


----------



## NANI1972

There is a thread already available to help you with sizing questions (which is available on the CL home page) http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/cl-sizing-info-and-advice-read-first-page-624294.html

Also you may find this helpful http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...forum-please-read-before-you-post-540023.html

Try doing a search the next time you need help, there is a lot of useful info on the CL forum.


----------



## WaffleCloth

Egoutina Boots 

I take a 36.5 in all Louboutin heels

and a 37.5 in the ginevra and bianca boots

Want to know if I should get the egoutinas in a 37 or 37.5

HELP!


----------



## mazzapan

Hi I'm pretty new here. I wish to purchase a pair of Miss Tack 100 booties online and netaporter says to size up half a size. I usually wear  a 39 or US 9 in most shoes. I have a pair of CL VPs in 39. My foot is 'normal' width. Should I get a 39 or 39.5? Thanks in advance!


----------



## button

Emma4790 said:


> They do run tts but if you have quite wide feet you might want to go up to a 39 for toe comfort and just add some heel grips! But from what I hear they are pretty forgiving across the toe box in general



Thank you so much for your help! Eventually , I went to try them at the shop,
But they only have snake skin,  
, found out I have to buy Half size bigger .


----------



## pr1nc355

I find that most of my VPs are my true CL size, but I tried on the lace one a couple of weeks ago, and I found that a 1/2 size down worked the best.


----------



## mizsunshyne

Emma4790 said:


> We are the same size! So I hope I can help.
> I would take bianca in a 37  (if leather or patent) and even a 36.5 (in suede because it stretches more). I would go up to a 38 in rolando and decolletes. The toe box will crunch a little until the leather softens but if you went up to a 38.5 they would be too long for you!



Thank you so much Emma! I would always skip out on the decolletes and rolandos in 38 because everyone keeps saying go up half to a full size from regular size but for some reason my feet is really awkward. Thank you so much again!


----------



## shorty_

Emma4790 said:


> For a 140mm maggie I wouldn't size down. I'd suggest 37 assuming 37 is tts in cls for you??




I Just got a pair the other day. I'm size 36.5 in 140s and 37 in 120s haha weird.


----------



## n35513

hi! im brand new to CL's and would like a general start to finding the right size for me to buy my first pair, thanks 

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: ferragamo 1" flats size 5B, insole approx 9 1/8", DVF flats size 36 insole approx 9 1/8", miu miu size 35 open toe 3.5" heels insole approx 8 7/8", chloe & ysl size 35 generally
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): 3 3/8" (slim foot)
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: "New simple pumps 120 in patent leather" size 34 really tight fit, size 35 loose. They did not have size 34.5 for me to try on. "I love" espadrilles size 35.5. 
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. I'd like to ask your opinion on _what insole measurement_ I should be aiming for in a pair of 4"heels. How should I adjust for this measurement (add or subtract how many inches?) if the heels:
-are closed round toe, closed pointy toe, open toe?
-have a platform or not?

If you could help me with these "New Hais" as an example that would be much appreciated. thanks so much for your help!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/380375185180?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## button

Emma4790 said:


> They do run tts but if you have quite wide feet you might want to go up to a 39 for toe comfort and just add some heel grips! But from what I hear they are pretty forgiving across the toe box in general


 I went to try another ron ron in pony skin today, and found out they do run true to sz. And they fit me perfectly. The pair in snake skin has to be half size bigger. Their sizes are so unstable. Its kind of scary to order online. I am still not sure now.


----------



## amorris

Hi all,

Does anyone know the sizing for Metallip?

My sizing ref:
Relika 35.5
Bikiki 36 
100 Pigalle 35
85 Pigalle 35.5 
VP 35-35.5,
Hyper Prives 36
Lady Peep 35.5
Altadama 36
Greissimo 35


----------



## mo.space

Hi there,
I guess this is the right place to post this.
I just ordered the simple 70mm in a size 38 in black patent. usually I'm a 38.5 in louboutins, but I have another pair of simples that are higher I guess the 110 mms? with leopard print and they are a size 38 and fit TTS. Just wondering what the deal with the 70mm simples are
Thanks


----------



## terri_berri

Hi everyone 

Does anyone know if the You You peeptoes are TTS? I am considering purchasing a pair online and I am not sure whether I should get my true size or go half a size up!

Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

amorris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know the sizing for Metallip?
> 
> My sizing ref:
> Relika 35.5
> Bikiki 36
> 100 Pigalle 35
> 85 Pigalle 35.5
> VP 35-35.5,
> Hyper Prives 36
> Lady Peep 35.5
> Altadama 36
> Greissimo 35



The Metalipp is true to size.


----------



## n35513

hi could you tell me if i am able to fit these?
im a US size 4.5-5 and a size 34.5 in CL new simple pumps thanks.


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250911080954


----------



## amorris

jenaywins said:


> The Metalipp is true to size.



Thank you so much jenaywins! I am always confused about my true size. As for CLs I tend to be a 35.5 whereas I've always been a 36 in other shoes like YSL, Chanel & Zara. TIA 

My sizing ref:
Relika 35.5
Bikiki 36 
100 Pigalle 35
85 Pigalle 35.5 
VP 35-35.5,
Hyper Prives 36
Lady Peep 35.5
Altadama 36
Greissimo 35
Bianca 35


----------



## ames2011

Hello ladies. I would appreciate your expert advice. 
I'm normally 7,5 US.
Giuseppe Zanotti - 37,5 (lil tight); YSL 38 sandals just perfect; Gucci 37,5
I have CL Yolanda 38, fits ok, but wish they could be just a little wider. I also tried Altadama on in size 37,5. The lengths was good, but they were little tight (probably could stretch in a while).   
So now I'm wondering how Lady Peep, Banana, Madame Butterfly Bootie and Maggie 140 will work for me? Should I get 37,5 or 38? 
Thank you!


----------



## jamidee

clichy 120mm, Can I wear these tts in patent?? I'm wondering if a 40 will fit.

I'm a 40.5 in Ron Ron and Decollete
A 40 in Bianca, Hyper prive, very prive, no prive, Ariella talon, lady peep sling, yoyo zeppa, poseidon
39.5 daffodil, pigalle 120


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! I found this Clichys in size 36 and I'm wondering if I can fit them comfortably? Do the Clichys fit like the Simples or are they more narrow like the Decolletes? Thank you!!
Other CLs I have, Simple 100s - 36, Decolletes - 36.5, Python Rosellas - 35.5


----------



## linakpl

linakpl said:


> Hi ladies! I found this Clichys in size 36 and I'm wondering if I can fit them comfortably? Do the Clichys fit like the Simples or are they more narrow like the Decolletes? Thank you!!
> Other CLs I have, Simple 100s - 36, Decolletes - 36.5, Python Rosellas - 35.5


Pls ignore the above msg, the seller ended the listing early  I have no idea how to delete entries, it only would let me edit it!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Can someone advise on the sizing of the Clownita? They look similiar to Yo Yo's so wondering if they size the same? I'm generally a size 36.5 in Yo Yo's and VP's. Thank you!


----------



## uniquelove890

can anyone help me?
im a us 7 but is confuse about CL sizing. what size will i be in MBB?


----------



## myu3160

uniquelove890 said:


> can anyone help me?
> im a us 7 but is confuse about CL sizing. what size will i be in MBB?



TTS for MBB


----------



## tall_beach_girl

Hi Ladies.  I have a chance to pick up a pair of these.  Can you tell me how this particular ankle strap pump runs size wise?  Also, if any of you have this style, what size did you actually buy compared to your normal size in other shoes?  Thank you kindly.


----------



## gymangel812

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/cl-sizing-info-and-advice-read-first-page-624294.html


----------



## tall_beach_girl

Thanks Gymangel812.  I perused that thread but didn't find much about the Luxura.  The thread i did found in there suggested I size down a half size but that doesn't make sense.  I was just looking to see what every one else bought in that size as a comparison.  Thank you again kindly.


----------



## AEGIS

Mine are not half a size down. Tts or half up worked for me. I.am typically a 39


----------



## GCGDanielle

I went TTS (CL size) on the Luxura.  HTH.


----------



## chanel*liz

i went TTS on the luxura


----------



## foxytip

this may be a dumb question but what does SSR mean?


----------



## amorris

^ Smaller size range x


----------



## amorris

Hi guys, I am in a panic mode as to Purple/Indigo Maggie sizing as I have ordered them by phone and I don't know if I made the right choice..

I've been reading the forum and it seems like everyone went TTS in the Maggie 140. My TTS is 35.5. But when I tried a 36 in the boutique, it was too big! I put insoles in it and I still could fit a finger in it, so I assume I would be a 35. But now, I am not sure if I should have went with my TTS = 35.5.

My CL sizing ref:
Relika 35.5, 
Bikiki 36, 
100 Pigalle 35,
85 Pigalle 35.5, 
VP 35-35.5,
Hyper Prives 36,
Lady Peep 35.5,
Altadama 36,
Greissimo 35,
Bianca 35


----------



## foxytip

amorris said:


> ^ Smaller size range x


 Thanks chick a dee!


----------



## uniquelove890

I need help finding a size in the lady peep toe christian louboutins. Im a size 8 normally but I hear that Im either going to have to go up or down a size. is that true???


----------



## iloveredsoles

Hi everyone!

Can someone tell me how the *Elisabeth mules* run?

Although an older model, my Jolie Noeud slings are a 37...

Should I stick with my CL TTS 36.5? 

TIA!!


----------



## loubieloo

Hi

I need help with Halte sizing.  I'm a 41 in most shoes, can squeeze into a 40 if I have to.  I've found a pair and they only have a 40 left.  Would this be ok?  My feet are quite narrow.

TIA


----------



## Luv_lucy

Hi, anyone who has any experience with the sizing of Hercule?


----------



## amd_tan

Hi ladies, I usually wear 38 in Yoyos and Biancas (although yoyos are tight in front for me as I have wide feet)
Will the 38.5 in Yolanda Spikes 120mm be ok for me?
Thanks in advance


----------



## PetitColibri

Luv_lucy said:


> Hi, anyone who has any experience with the sizing of Hercule?



I guess the sizing is the same as Rolando, I would go 0.5 size up from your CL TTS


----------



## PetitColibri

amd_tan said:


> Hi ladies, I usually wear 38 in Yoyos and Biancas (although yoyos are tight in front for me as I have wide feet)
> Will the 38.5 in Yolanda Spikes 120mm be ok for me?
> Thanks in advance



Yolanda tend to size big so I would go TTS but I guess 0.5 size up can be ok if you're ready to pad them


----------



## amd_tan

PetitColibri said:


> Yolanda tend to size big so I would go TTS but I guess 0.5 size up can be ok if you're ready to pad them



Thanks! I can put inserts in but I am afraid of heel slippage but if my feet are wide would it be alright you reckon?


----------



## PetitColibri

amd_tan said:


> Thanks! I can put inserts in but I am afraid of heel slippage but if my feet are wide would it be alright you reckon?



well mine are TTS so I don't know for sure but most of the time, a half size up is doable (except maybe for heels higher than 120)
you can still ask for measurement of the insole to compare to the CLs you already have


----------



## amd_tan

PetitColibri said:


> well mine are TTS so I don't know for sure but most of the time, a half size up is doable (except maybe for heels higher than 120)
> you can still ask for measurement of the insole to compare to the CLs you already have



Will do! thanks so much for your help


----------



## MikaelaN

uniquelove890 said:


> I need help finding a size in the lady peep toe christian louboutins. Im a size 8 normally but I hear that Im either going to have to go up or down a size. is that true???



I'm a US 7 and I take the lady peep in a 37.


----------



## shontel

I agree with Mikaela.  I am a US 7.5 and I take the Lady Peep 150s in 7.5.



MikaelaN said:


> I'm a US 7 and I take the lady peep in a 37.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hi ladies! I need advice on the sizing of the leopard Metallip 120 please!! THanks so much!

For reference, some of the styles I have:
Maggie 140 - 37.5
Bibi - 37
Bianca - 37
Pigalle 100 - 37
Pigalle Plato - 37


----------



## 604babigurl

Hi! i have a quick question for you ladies,

I wear a 36.5 in Bana, as well as in the Relika..Do you think i can fit a 36 in the madame butterfly booties?

Thank you so much for you help!


----------



## GSDlover

Anybody have the decolzeps and the minibouts?  How is the sizing on these two?  Thank you so much for any info.


----------



## PetitColibri

GSDlover said:


> Anybody have the decolzeps and the minibouts?  How is the sizing on these two?  Thank you so much for any info.



0.5 size up for both styles


----------



## uniquelove890

MikaelaN said:


> I'm a US 7 and I take the lady peep in a 37.


 
thank you


----------



## SJP2008

tall_beach_girl said:


> Thanks Gymangel812.  I perused that thread but didn't find much about the Luxura.  The thread i did found in there suggested I size down a half size but that doesn't make sense.  I was just looking to see what every one else bought in that size as a comparison.  Thank you again kindly.



Hi TBG! I am also looking for the same shoe, by any chance are you getting these from a place that may have them in a 36-37 by chance? Just thought I'd check..... Thanks so much! Sjp


----------



## poppyseed

Hey ladies, do you think I could make size 39 Rolandos work?
I have slightly wider feet and wear Hercule & Pigalle in 38, Decolette, Super-T & Madame Claude in 38 1/2, Ron Ron 38 or 38 1/2, VP and various peeptoe slingback styles (NP, Yoyo, Gabine) in 37 1/2 or 38, Astraqueen, Moulage, C'est Moi in 39.


----------



## shontel

Hmmmm, Poppy it seems like you and I are slightly the same shoe size.  I think the 39 in Rolando may be too big for you.  I take the Rolando in 38.5 and they fit perfectly.  

The following CLs fit me PERFECTLY:

Pigalle 120 37.5 (or 38);
Balota 150 37.5;
Lady Peep 150 37.5 (or 38);
Very Prive 38.5 (or 38);
Greissimo Damas 38.5;
Clichy 38.5
No Prive 38.5 (or 39);
Differa 140s 38.5 (or 39);

Hope this helps! 




poppyseed said:


> Hey ladies, do you think I could make size 39 Rolandos work?
> I have slightly wider feet and wear Hercule & Pigalle in 38, Decolette, Super-T & Madame Claude in 38 1/2, Ron Ron 38 or 38 1/2, VP and various peeptoe slingback styles (NP, Yoyo, Gabine) in 37 1/2 or 38, Astraqueen, Moulage, C'est Moi in 39.


----------



## spins

Im looking to buy a Pigalle 100.

my TTS:35
Pigalle 120: 34
No Prive:35
So pRivate:35

Anyone?

TIA


----------



## regeens

Take it in your US TTS.



spins said:


> im looking to buy a pigalle 100.
> 
> My tts:35
> pigalle 120: 34
> no prive:35
> so private:35
> 
> anyone?
> 
> Tia


----------



## spins

regeens said:


> Take it in your US TTS.


 
Thank u regeens!


----------



## qjd

Hi ladies, I will appreciate you help me for CL size. 

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: Nine West 7-7.5, Gianni BiNi 7, Jessica Simpson 7 
&#8226; Width of feet: average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: None
&#8226; The style you are asking about: CL Decollete 4-inch heel
   what season it is from: Don't know. 

Will the size 37.5 fit me? 
Thanks!


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Experts, lately I'm seeing ebay auctions that list Louboutins as size 38 or 7.  I thought size 37 was 7.  Are these sellers in error or am I missing something?

One auction is for Declic 90s, one is for Drapidays.  Both say the shoes are size 7 and the size on the shoe itself says 38.  

I have two current pairs of CL, Prorata and Decoltissimo 85. Both are 37 and both fit me.


----------



## jojo13

Hi guys, I'm really new to this site, and not quite sure yet how it works! I was wondering if anyone could help me?

I am looking to buy The CL Big Lips black leather shoes and I found them in size 39.5, however I don't know if they will fit or not?

I'm a regular size 9 US and I own the Simple Pumps (round toe) in size 40 and Rolando in size 40.5. 
My foot is about 10" long and 4" wide (at the widest part)

I know CL changes sizes with styles, so not sure if Big Lips 39.5 would fit!

Thanks a lot for your time!
Jojo


----------



## bindi.locke

I've searched all the threads I can find but I'm still confused as to the sizing of different RonRons. So I want to be specific! Does anyone own the dark metallic red Ron Ron 100 and could let me know how they run? I'm thinking this is the 'new' RR sizing? I have a pretty narrow foot also. Many thanks!


----------



## katran26

hi ladies- sorry for yet another Pigalle 120mm question, but these are to be shipped out to me and I need to make sure I asked for the right size...

My US size is an 8.
My Rolando size is a 39 but my Simple sizing is a 38.5 in the new sizing
In Decolette I'm a 38...

So would a 38 be ok in the patent 120mm Pigalle?

Your help means a lot!


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! I wear 5.5 for other US brands, 36 for CL (old)Simple 100s and 36.5 for Decolletes. Would 36.5 Rolandos fit? I was under the impression that Decolletes and Rolandos run similar in size but some responses in this thread are saying that Rolandos run a little smaller than Decolletes. Help! Thanks!


----------



## regeens

qjd said:


> Hi ladies, I will appreciate you help me for CL size.
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: Nine West 7-7.5, Gianni BiNi 7, Jessica Simpson 7
>  Width of feet: average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: None
>  The style you are asking about: CL Decollete 4-inch heel
> what season it is from: Don't know.
> 
> Will the size 37.5 fit me?
> Thanks!


 
Yes. Decollete is half size up from your US true to size.


----------



## regeens

linakpl said:


> Hi ladies! I wear 5.5 for other US brands, 36 for CL (old)Simple 100s and 36.5 for Decolletes. Would 36.5 Rolandos fit? I was under the impression that Decolletes and Rolandos run similar in size but some responses in this thread are saying that Rolandos run a little smaller than Decolletes. Help! Thanks!


 
Yes 36.5 Rolandos will fit you. But if your US true to size is 5.5, you may get a better fit with a 36 in the Rolandos.


----------



## amorris

Hi all,

Could someone please help me with *Vicky* Suede 120 Ankle Boots sizing please.

My other CLs:
Relika 35.5, 
100 Pigalle 35,
85 Pigalle 35.5, 
VP 35-35.5,
Hyper Prives 36,
Lady Peep 35.5,
Altadama 36,
Greissimo 35,
Bianca 35,


----------



## poppyseed

shontel said:


> Hmmmm, Poppy it seems like you and I are slightly the same shoe size. I think the 39 in Rolando may be too big for you. I take the Rolando in 38.5 and they fit perfectly.
> 
> The following CLs fit me PERFECTLY:
> 
> Pigalle 120 37.5 (or 38);
> Balota 150 37.5;
> Lady Peep 150 37.5 (or 38);
> Very Prive 38.5 (or 38);
> Greissimo Damas 38.5;
> Clichy 38.5
> No Prive 38.5 (or 39);
> Differa 140s 38.5 (or 39);
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
Yeah, I think it's wise to let them go...it would be a LOT of padding!They're leopard pony, but just had it confirmed that they have some bold patches too, so with that combined, it's a no no for me
Thanks for your help!


----------



## shontel

You're very welcome! 



poppyseed said:


> Yeah, I think it's wise to let them go...it would be a LOT of padding!They're leopard pony, but just had it confirmed that they have some bold patches too, so with that combined, it's a no no for me
> Thanks for your help!


----------



## amd_tan

hey ladies I did a search on sizing for Lady Clou but there were different opinions about the sizing. 
Some said they took TTS some had to size down 1/5 a size while some others took 1-2 full sizes up..
What is my best bet here? Just take TTS? I do have wide feet though...

Also with regards to the Yolanda Spikes, should I take TTS or go up half a size as I have wide feet..

Thanks for your help ladies


----------



## poppyseed

Do you think Sevillana in 38 would be OK or too big? Do they run the same as Castillanas or Armandillos?

Some other styles in sizes I wear:
Hercule, Ariella Talon, Som1 38 
Decolette, Super-T, Madame Claude, Mamanouk 38 1/2
Ron Ron 38 or 38 1/2
Pigalle 100, VP, NP, Yoyo, Gabine, New Simple  37 1/2 or 38
Astraqueen, Moulage, C'est Moi  39 ( I like my booties/boots slighlty loose if possible to accomodate thick socks)

TIA!!!


----------



## fbj3936

Hi All, I'm looking to get an Alti and wondered where they ranked on the comfort scale. Is the arch any different from the Bianca?  I've never tried the Alta on so any info you can give would be great.  Also need help on the size.  Thanks very much; here are my "stats":

Bianca 39
Alta Dama 39 
Pigalle 39 1/2
New Peanut 39
New Simple 39 
Sixtie 39 1/2


----------



## hollypop

Hi ladies,

i think i have pretty wide feet and usually wear a size 7 although i have been wearing size 6.5 in Nine West and Ann Taylor (seems like shoe sizes are starting to get bigger).  I have the simple 100's in 37 and they are super comfy with a little bit of space in the back at the heel but i like the way they fit.  I also just bought the new declic 120's in python in 37 but i'm a little worried because the toe box is pretty tight and i'm wondering if i should try on a 37.5 or keep them because i hear they should stretch out.  the length of the shoe seems to fit it's just the toe box is tight.  how much do they typically stretch out?  what should i do?


----------



## Chanel 0407

I need help with the sizing on these as well.  my normal CL boot size has been 37 in past seasons.  Does anyone own these or have tried them that could help out.



amorris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could someone please help me with *Vicky* Suede 120 Ankle Boots sizing please.
> 
> My other CLs:
> Relika 35.5,
> 100 Pigalle 35,
> 85 Pigalle 35.5,
> VP 35-35.5,
> Hyper Prives 36,
> Lady Peep 35.5,
> Altadama 36,
> Greissimo 35,
> Bianca 35,


----------



## marbella8

Would a Yoyo Zeppa in Lace fit me in size 36 (I like to put in inserts on the peep toes)

My US size is a 5
My New Simples, patent and regular leather, are 35
My Simples 70mm, 35.5

TIA!


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi ladies really need help with sizing, I have been offered a pair of Rolande black patent sling backs in a 39 & that is the size I usually take although I have a pair of YSL tribute sandals in a 38.5 & they fit fine so would the size be ok with the Rolande's as there a sling back although I would hate for my heel to over hang, not a good sight, by the way my feet are quite narrow not wide really. TIA


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! For the Lady Peeps, what size should I get? I'm a 36.5 for Decolletes and Rolandos and 36 for Simples. Thank you!


----------



## bprimuslevy

Hi ladies,

Does anyone have the Step n' Roll or know how they fit? I'm TTS in Simple and Bianca.


----------



## mizsunshyne

Would Exi 38.5 be too big for me or a perfect fit?

I was advised that I'd fit Rolando and Decollete 38, and Bianca 37.

I fit VPs 37.5, NPs 38.5, Miss Boxe 100 37.5, and Miss Boxe 70 38.5/39 with padding. TIA!


----------



## WaffleCloth

I take a 36.5 in all Louboutin pumps but I take a 37.5 in the ginevra and bianca boots...

I am wondering what size I should take in the egoutina boots? 37 or 37.5?

Also, my calves are 13.5" in the largest part


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! I wear a 36 Simples, 36.5 Rolandos and Decolletes. What size Ron Rons should I get? Thank you!!


----------



## lizhorne87

Hello Ladies,
I am a US sz 5 and am a 35 in CLs usually (LP, MB, Altadama..) I am looking to buy the Lucifer Bow as well as pre order the pink pigalle. What size should I buy? Also looking to purchase the pink velour Daffodile (If I can find any) Any idea on what size I should look for and where I can find the shoe?

TIA!


----------



## myu3160

lizhorne87 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am a US sz 5 and am a 35 in CLs usually (LP, MB, Altadama..) I am looking to buy the Lucifer Bow as well as pre order the pink pigalle. What size should I buy? Also looking to purchase the pink velour Daffodile (If I can find any) Any idea on what size I should look for and where I can find the shoe?
> 
> TIA!



I'm also a size 5 and a 35 (sometimes 34.5) in CLs. I don't know much about the Lucifer Bow but from my understanding most people go half size down in the pigalle 120 and a half size down in the daffs. My daffs are 35 and they need heel grips but the toe box is perfect, the toe box in the 34.5 daffs were too too tight. HTH!


----------



## lizhorne87

myu3160 said:


> I'm also a size 5 and a 35 (sometimes 34.5) in CLs. I don't know much about the Lucifer Bow but from my understanding most people go half size down in the pigalle 120 and a half size down in the daffs. My daffs are 35 and they need heel grips but the toe box is perfect, the toe box in the 34.5 daffs were too too tight. HTH!




Thanks! I'll be going to NYC here in the next couple weeks, so Im crossing my fingers they'll have a couple sizes for me to try on. BTW, I noticed in a different post you said you recently purchased black MBB, would you have happened to have purchased them from Bonanza.com in the past week? I saw those but they were already pending payment.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Hi! Does anyone know how the Gazolinas run?


----------



## blessedcrys

Would anyone know how the Lady Daff's run?


----------



## amelija

Hi ladies,
maybe anyone know how the 140mm gilet pin stripes lace up shoes run? Are they the same as biancas?


----------



## amelija

amelija said:


> Hi ladies,
> maybe anyone know how the 140mm gilet pin stripes lace up shoes run? Are they the same as biancas?


 http://us.christianlouboutin.com/gilet-cotton-19560.html


----------



## ChimShoeFreak

immashoesaddict said:


> Following on from the old thread ..
> 
> *mimi *- lol , at least this time we'll know which size fits more better on your feet .when you do get them , which ever size you choose in the end + 1/2 size to figure out your old VP size
> 
> *misslol* - it will be too small .1/2 - full size up for rolandos 37.5 - 38
> 
> *jmwarner *- no they will be too small , sorry!


This needs to be updated a bit


----------



## MikaelaN

blessedcrys said:


> Would anyone know how the Lady Daff's run?



They run TTS for me.  I wear a US 7 and the 37 fits me perfectly.


----------



## hazeltt

amorris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could someone please help me with *Vicky* Suede 120 Ankle Boots sizing please.
> 
> My other CLs:
> Relika 35.5,
> 100 Pigalle 35,
> 85 Pigalle 35.5,
> VP 35-35.5,
> Hyper Prives 36,
> Lady Peep 35.5,
> Altadama 36,
> Greissimo 35,
> Bianca 35,



Go 0.5 size up from your CL TTS. They have a narrow toe box and since it's a boot, you won't have to worry about heel slippage. HTH!


----------



## hazeltt

lizhorne87 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am a US sz 5 and am a 35 in CLs usually (LP, MB, Altadama..) I am looking to buy the Lucifer Bow as well as pre order the pink pigalle. What size should I buy? Also looking to purchase the pink velour Daffodile (If I can find any) Any idea on what size I should look for and where I can find the shoe?
> 
> TIA!



What heel height are you looking for in the Lucifer Bow? I would take a 34 in the 120 and 35 in the 100 (follow Pigalle sizing).


----------



## hazeltt

.


----------



## lizhorne87

hazeltt said:


> What heel height are you looking for in the Lucifer Bow? I would take a 34 in the 120 and 35 in the 100 (follow Pigalle sizing).



Im looking for the 120mm. 34 will be impossible to find =(  Guess I need to keep an eye out for them on ebay and bonanza.. =\ 

Thanks!!


----------



## he112311

Looking into a pair of the CL Love flats I found on eBay.  The seller says lists the pair as a 35 and equates them to a 5.5 US.

Anyone know how these run?  Did a search and saw a post a while back that said they're pretty TTS.

I normally wear a 5.5 in "regular" shoes.  I have 36s in Rosella flats and Lady Peep slings.  I have a lot of breathing room in the Rosellas.  A 35.5 might fit more snug.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## heychar

Please could someone tell me how the different material in the *Maggie* run? 
...ie: (1)The black with black suede & silver toe (2)The leopard & gold toe
...Also need to know how the 160's & 140's run

Sorry if this is a no brainer but im still fairly new to CL

(..oh and for reference I wear a 39 in Alti's)


----------



## sophinette007

linakpl said:


> Hi ladies! For the Lady Peeps, what size should I get? I'm a 36.5 for Decolletes and Rolandos and 36 for Simples. Thank you!


 

You should go TTS, so a size 36 for LP. I am a size 38/8US and have them in Black Kid in size 38 and they are perfect!


----------



## sophinette007

I have always prefering the Alti pumps over the Bianca.  I have both of them but I am a hudge fan of the shape and the level of confort of the Alti pumps.
The cut of Alti pumps made them more comfy than Bianca. Have you tried the Declic. Alti pumps is basically a declic with an exposed plateform.The Declic and the Simple pumps are one of the most comfy style!

For Alti pumps 140, you should take your Louboutin TTS , so a size 39. For alti pumps 160, size down an half of size. So  a 38.5 would fit you. For reference I am a size 38.5 in most of Louboutin (and a true size 8US/38)and a size 38.5 in alti pumps 140 and  a 38 in Alti pumps 160.



fbj3936 said:


> Hi All, I'm looking to get an Alti and wondered where they ranked on the comfort scale. Is the arch any different from the Bianca?  I've never tried the Alta on so any info you can give would be great.  Also need help on the size.  Thanks very much; here are my "stats":
> 
> Bianca 39
> Alta Dama 39
> Pigalle 39 1/2
> New Peanut 39
> New Simple 39
> Sixtie 39 1/2


----------



## sophinette007

The Black Kid/suede Maggie runs TTS (your Louboutin TTS) and I am pretty sure that's also the case for the Leopard Maggie.

For The Maggie 140, go for you Louboutin TTS ( size 39 if your alti is a 140) and for maggie 160 size down 0.5 from your louboutin TTS. I have tried them both.I hope that's help. For information, I have 3 paires of Maggie 140 in Kid/suede material each and I am asize 38.5 in most of Louboutin styles so a size 38.5 in the Maggies 140 and  in The Alti pumps 140!(I am a size 8US/38 with wide feet)



heychar said:


> Please could someone tell me how the different material in the *Maggie* run?
> ...ie: (1)The black with black suede & silver toe (2)The leopard & gold toe
> ...Also need to know how the 160's & 140's run
> 
> Sorry if this is a no brainer but im still fairly new to CL
> 
> (..oh and for reference I wear a 39 in Alti's)


----------



## heychar

sophinette007 said:


> The Black Kid/suede Maggie runs TTS (your Louboutin TTS) and I am pretty sure that's also the case for the Leopard Maggie.
> 
> For The Maggie 140, go for you Louboutin TTS ( size 39 if your alti is a 140) and for maggie 160 size down 0.5 from your louboutin TTS. I have tried them both.I hope that's help. For information, I have 3 paires of Maggie 140 in Kid/suede material each and I am asize 38.5 in most of Louboutin styles so a size 38.5 in the Maggies 140 and  in The Alti pumps 140!(I am a size 8US/38 with wide feet)



Thank you for your reply (My Alti's are a 140) they fit rather snug though! so im still not sure hopefully the store will have a pair for me in each size to try on!


----------



## GrRoxy

Does someone know how stretch python? If it does?  I dont want to have surprise for my wide feet...


----------



## mercy4

I know the reference says a 1/2 size up for No Prive's but do you think I could get away with my true CL size.  I don't have wide feet or anything and I found a brand new pair and it's the only one available.  I tried on a full size up in the store and the strap was completely too loose to walk in.  Is it worth a try?


----------



## bjorn

Does Fifi shoes run in TTS? I use 36 in simple pump, can i get 36 in Fifi too?

TIA


----------



## marbella8

I was wondering, I did a search and couldn't find something, so mods, if I missed it, please let me know where it is.

All the Pigalles with the curved heel are the old (2009 and pre-) sizing? Correct?  Thanks so much!


----------



## shontel

I find that the curved style pigalles run 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN.  My CL TTS is 38.5, but I wear 37.5 or 38 in the Pigalles. HTH.



marbella8 said:


> I was wondering, I did a search and couldn't find something, so mods, if I missed it, please let me know where it is.
> 
> All the Pigalles with the curved heel are the old (2009 and pre-) sizing? Correct?  Thanks so much!


----------



## sophinette007

bjorn said:


> Does Fifi shoes run in TTS? I use 36 in simple pump, can i get 36 in Fifi too?
> 
> TIA


 
Yes you can! 
Fifi runs TTS.


----------



## sophinette007

I would go for your true CL TTS. NP is very close to VP and the New VP runs bigger(0.5 size bigger) than the one of the previous seasons! So the reference looks like it is dated now.



mercy4 said:


> I know the reference says a 1/2 size up for No Prive's but do you think I could get away with my true CL size.  I don't have wide feet or anything and I found a brand new pair and it's the only one available.  I tried on a full size up in the store and the strap was completely too loose to walk in.  Is it worth a try?


----------



## bjorn

sophinette007 said:


> Yes you can!
> Fifi runs TTS.


 
thank you so much for the reply


----------



## marbella8

shontel said:


> I find that the curved style pigalles run 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN.  My CL TTS is 38.5, but I wear 37.5 or 38 in the Pigalles. HTH.


 
Thanks.


----------



## marbella8

Also, old VP sizing in python, can I get away with pads in a size 36, if I am a 35 in current VPs and current New Simples?  TIA.


----------



## bjorn

If i am 36 in simple pump 100mm, can i get 36 for simple pump 70mm too?


----------



## blessedcrys

MikaelaN said:


> They run TTS for me.  I wear a US 7 and the 37 fits me perfectly.



Thank you so much.


----------



## honeybunch

My UK size is 5.  I am 38 in Decollete and VP and Pigalle Plato 120 but 37.5 in the 140s.  Would I be a 37.5 or a 38 in the Pigalle Ponyhair Leopard 100? TIA.


----------



## wannaprada

Ladies, I need some advice:  While in Vegas I purchased a pair of Rolando 120 Kid leather in a size 41.  They were a little tight while walking around the store, but the SA insisted that they would stretch and to focus on the length of the shoes and not the tightness around the toe box area.  Well, of course, I tried them on this morning and they seemed tighter than they were a few days ago in the store!  Does anyone have the Rolando and if so, did they stretch much?  I'm wondering if I should send these back and get a bigger size, assuming they even have a bigger size.  TIA!!


----------



## lizhorne87

Ok, so I've been on the search for Lucifer Bow 120 in black. My CL size is 35 and I have been told by a few people to go 1 sz down in this style. Since it'll probably be near impossible for me to locate this shoe in a 34, I was wondering if it would work to buy a 35 and pad? Has anyone tried? Would I be better off just waiting it out hoping it'll be on ebay or bonanza in a 34?  TIA!


----------



## Chestnutty

wannaprada said:


> Ladies, I need some advice:  While in Vegas I purchased a pair of Rolando 120 Kid leather in a size 41.  They were a little tight while walking around the store, but the SA insisted that they would stretch and to focus on the length of the shoes and not the tightness around the toe box area.  Well, of course, I tried them on this morning and they seemed tighter than they were a few days ago in the store!  Does anyone have the Rolando and if so, did they stretch much?  I'm wondering if I should send these back and get a bigger size, assuming they even have a bigger size.  TIA!!



Have you ever tried the sock trick to break in the pair? Try wearing a pair of light-colored thick socks and wear the pair around your house doing stuff (on carpet so that you can return if doesn't work) until it stretches enough. I heard this trick from these ladies here and it indeed worked for me.


----------



## bprimuslevy

wannaprada said:


> Ladies, I need some advice:  While in Vegas I purchased a pair of Rolando 120 Kid leather in a size 41.  They were a little tight while walking around the store, but the SA insisted that they would stretch and to focus on the length of the shoes and not the tightness around the toe box area.  Well, of course, I tried them on this morning and they seemed tighter than they were a few days ago in the store!  Does anyone have the Rolando and if so, did they stretch much?  I'm wondering if I should send these back and get a bigger size, assuming they even have a bigger size.  TIA!!



I have the Rolando 120 in kid. I went a full size up; they fit well in the heel and I don't feel like my toes are being crunched.


----------



## vhdos

Need help with Fastwist bootie sizing:


I've read that they are "roomy" and I saw one post in the reference thread where the poster purchased them a half size down.  However, the Saks web site suggested that you order a half size up because the run small????  
I am a TTS 35.  I wear mostly 35 in NP (although I can wear a 35.5 in them too), 35 in VP, 35.5 in Cest' Moi booties.  Do you think TTS (35) Fastwist would work?


----------



## honeybunch

honeybunch said:


> My UK size is 5.  I am 38 in Decollete and VP and Pigalle Plato 120 but 37.5 in the 140s.  Would I be a 37.5 or a 38 in the Pigalle Ponyhair Leopard 100? TIA.


 

Can anybody please help with this?  Many thanks.


----------



## champagne4lulu

I'm about to purchase my first pair of CL 

I tried on VP patent in a 40 and they were tight (my feet are quite wide) but not impossible to walk in - not sure how they would feel after a few hours though. I tried on a 40.5 and they felt much better but were too big in length. 

I really want the plain leather (not patent) VP's here: http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc..._shoes/Product.aspx?p=3158674&pc=1949741&cl=4
But I'm unsure whether to get a 40 and try the sock trick to stretch them or should I try and find a 40.5 somewhere? The SA told me patent won't stretch but maybe the plain leather would?

Can anyone advise??

Thanks so much!


----------



## vhdos

^My experience has been that patent _does _have a certain amount of stretch.  This is what I did:  put on a pair of socks (as thick as you can, while still having the ability to put your shoes on), put the shoes on, turn your hair dryer (hot setting) on and hold it fairly close to the area that you need to stretch.  Allowing the patent to warm up will help it stretch and the socks give it some extra room.  I've done this before and it works


----------



## champagne4lulu

^^ oooh!! Thanks for the tip!! Would that work the same with normal leather - for these I'd prefer plain leather rather than patent. I will try that trick on another pair of black patent heels that are a bit too tight! Thanks!


----------



## sliqt

Hi i have question...I was wondering if someone can help me. 

I'm eyeing on this list on ebay: here is the link for reference http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170727239087#ht_500wt_1219 its says its size 37 i was trying to look for it in the list you guys provided but i don't see it here. 

My first CL that I bought was size 37.5 it fits pretty good and also my u.s. size is 7. I was hoping if someone can help me figure out if this shoes would be too small for me. thanks in advance!


----------



## Metteandersen

I just bought these but I´m having some doubt as to whether they will expand or not since it´s made of suede? 

I´m normally a size EURO40 but I ordered this one in a 39.5 and it seems like they are too small. I having doubts of whether or not I should return them so if anyone know something about these shoes it would be highly appreciated


----------



## vhdos

^Suede typically has quite a bit of stretch actually.  Put some socks on and wear them around the house.  Gorgeous color by the way


----------



## Missshiv

Hi everyone, 

Just about to buy some Bikikis and were wondering if they run TTs or not? I have some Velvet Clichys in size 39 which are slightly too big. Will the Bikiki be ok in a 38 (my normal size) and if they are too tight will they stretch out a bit?

TIA


----------



## crazyforbag

Hello Ladies
i just purchased the RON RON watersnake in 37.5 (the toe box is tight), please tell me what size i wear for the SPIKES PIGALLE?? TIA


----------



## crazyforbag

oh i am looking for 100mm spikes Pigalle! TIA


----------



## champagne4lulu

Metteandersen said:


> I just bought these but I´m having some doubt as to whether they will expand or not since it´s made of suede?
> 
> I´m normally a size EURO40 but I ordered this one in a 39.5 and it seems like they are too small. I having doubts of whether or not I should return them so if anyone know something about these shoes it would be highly appreciated



They are gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies....

I read page 1 however was wondering if sizes have varied over the years.... I am looking at a Pigalle 100, I am a TTS 39 in most CL's... thoughts?


----------



## LVandBaby

Some info that could help us help you: 
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes- i wear a size 6.5 for tory burch reva flats, size 5 for uggs, size 6 for burberry rainboots, converse sneakers sz. 6, the problem is I don't have any heels=(  This will be my first CL and heels purchase. Need heels for work =)
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)- average   
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are- unfortunately i havent tried on any yet. 
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. - black leather Simple pumps 85mm (new)

thank you for the help!


----------



## sally.m

Hi Ladies,

I only have one pair of CL's, The Madame Butterfly 150 pumps in suede, a size 39.5. I have stretched them out well in the toe and they fit good now.I have wide flipper like feet! 
I was looking to get the lady clou, and the only ones i have spotted are on Evilbay in a  size 40? How do you think will get on? Anyone have both to compare?

Please and thank you's! xx


----------



## phiphi

crazyforbag said:


> Hello Ladies
> i just purchased the RON RON watersnake in 37.5 (the toe box is tight), please tell me what size i wear for the SPIKES PIGALLE?? TIA


 


crazyforbag said:


> oh i am looking for 100mm spikes Pigalle! TIA


 
if you got the ron ron in 37.5 you're probably a 7.5 US? you should go true to size in pigall 100 and get 37.5 too. i'm a 37.5 in ron rons and my pigalles are 37.5 also. HTH!


----------



## phiphi

LVandBaby said:


> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes- i wear a size 6.5 for tory burch reva flats, size 5 for uggs, size 6 for burberry rainboots, converse sneakers sz. 6, the problem is I don't have any heels=( This will be my first CL and heels purchase. Need heels for work =)
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)- average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are- unfortunately i havent tried on any yet.
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. - black leather Simple pumps 85mm (new)
> 
> thank you for the help!


 
simples are generally half a size up from your US shoe size - i.e. if you're a 6.5, you should be looking at the 37. if you're a 6 then you should look at a 36.5. it's hard if you have never tried on a pair of CLs before to gauge but that's generally the rule of thumb. good luck!


----------



## phiphi

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> I read page 1 however was wondering if sizes have varied over the years.... I am looking at a Pigalle 100, I am a TTS 39 in most CL's... thoughts?


 
hi bella - i just recently got a pair of pigalle 100 (current season) and my US size is 7.5 - while i generally go with 38s for CLs (simples, older style VPs, etc) - i got these in 37.5 and they fit great. my feet fell out of the 38s. HTH!!


----------



## Emma4790

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> I read page 1 however was wondering if sizes have varied over the years.... I am looking at a Pigalle 100, I am a TTS 39 in most CL's... thoughts?


 
Hi Bella! 
I got 100s last week. I go a full size down in current 120s, and so rationally went for half a size down for 100s. Slightly tight, but they'll stretch. 
I would have preferred* tts* tbh


----------



## Emma4790

DAFFY??
I am right this second getting on a list for my long sought after daffy. 
Do I go have a size down?
I wear a 37.5 in lady daf?


----------



## BellaShoes

phiphi said:


> hi bella - i just recently got a pair of pigalle 100 (current season) and my US size is 7.5 - while i generally go with 38s for CLs (simples, older style VPs, etc) - i got these in 37.5 and they fit great. my feet fell out of the 38s. HTH!!


 
Soooo, I am 39 in most CL's, 8.5 US... do you think I could do a 38.5?


----------



## BellaShoes

Emma4790 said:


> Hi Bella!
> I got 100s last week. I go a full size down in current 120s, and so rationally went for half a size down for 100s. Slightly tight, but they'll stretch.
> I would have preferred* tts* tbh


 
Hmmmm, I wonder?


----------



## Belladiva79

Question about the daffodil, if you usually wear an 8 in styles like the new simples and bianca but have wide feet, would you be able to wear an 8.5 in the daffodils?


----------



## crazyforbag

phiphi said:


> if you got the ron ron in 37.5 you're probably a 7.5 US? you should go true to size in pigall 100 and get 37.5 too. i'm a 37.5 in ron rons and my pigalles are 37.5 also. HTH!


 
thank you


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I've done a search and I'm not finding what I am looking for.  

I'm looking at a pair of Pigalle 85 and am wondering about sizing. I have Decoltissiomo 85 in 37, and I'm a 37 in YSL, Lanvins.  I was told by a sales associate to go up 1/2 size in the Pigalles because the run small to size. She is recommending 37.5. Is that the accurate?


----------



## LVandBaby

thank you phiphi!


----------



## belleism

I'm a 36 (open toe) and 36.5 (closed-toe).

Shall I stick to 36 for these??? or go a .5 bigger since it's closed toe?
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/rolling-spikes.html


----------



## LouboutinHottie

belleism said:


> I'm a 36 (open toe) and 36.5 (closed-toe).
> 
> Shall I stick to 36 for these??? or go a .5 bigger since it's closed toe?
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/rolling-spikes.html



I tried on the Rollergirl flat (looks pretty similar to the rolling spikes)

I tried them on TTS (36) and they were pretty small, and uncomfortable. I'd go a .5 size bigger, but that might just be because I have wide feet.


----------



## belleism

LouboutinHottie said:


> I tried on the Rollergirl flat (looks pretty similar to the rolling spikes)
> 
> I tried them on TTS (36) and they were pretty small, and uncomfortable. I'd go a .5 size bigger, but that might just be because I have wide feet.



thank you so much LouboutinHottie!!! I'm a bit wide too, so I'll go with your suggestion hahaha


----------



## heiress-ox

I'm wondering the sizing for Ron Rons & Biancas,

I'm a size 10US, 41 in Aldo shoes though and I have a pair of sz 41 Decolletes I can barely cram my foot into..I do have a Bianca that is a size 41.5, but I get a bit of heel slippage with it (on the first wear the toe box was a little tight, but it's fine now), I'm wondering if I could get my foot into a size 41 Ron Ron (multiglitter or patent) and even a 41 Bianca (without my toes being crushed too badly), the heel slip is killing me. I don't mind if they can even be stretched a bit in the toe box!


----------



## BattyBugs

My VP size is 40.5 (except in the newer spikes). I took a 39.5 in Ron Rons, 39.5 in New Simples and 39.5 in Biancas (tried them on, but didn't buy them at the time).


----------



## BellaShoes

Decollete run notoriously small... If you do not have long toes or a wide ball/front foot, a 41 should be fine in the Bianca. The Bianca gives a lot!


----------



## heiress-ox

BellaShoes said:


> Decollete run notoriously small... If you do not have long toes or a wide ball/front foot, a 41 should be fine in the Bianca. The Bianca gives a lot!



Thanks Bella, I've been scared off buying 41's on the eBay ever since my Decollete experience, glad to know I can start looking again


----------



## heychar

*Hi ladies,*

Hope you can help! I'm Still stuck on Maggie sizing! (I can only order them into store)

I wear a size 39 in 140 Alti's & size 39 in 100 Ron Rons, I tried a pair of size 39 140 Mago's on and they were too big I think I could have worn a size 38 for those

...so my question is do the Maggie 160s fit like the Mago's 140s could I wear a size 38 in the 160 Maggies?

*Many thanks*


----------



## FshnLvr

Hello! I've just started getting into CL's and have been admiring the gorgeous pics on this forum  If I may ask some advice please:

&#8226; US size in non-CL brand shoes: My US size is 9.5, Jimmy Choos & Manolos are a consistent 40 for me.

&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): Wide

&#8226; CL's I own: Declic Suede (new sizing) - 40 (40.5 could have worked also) & Yoyo Zeppas (calf leather) - 40.5

&#8226; Style I'm asking about and what season: Purple patent Ron Rons. Available in Holt Renfrew, Canada, 2011.

What size would be my best bet for the patent Ron Rons? Any help would be much appreciated. Much thanks in advance!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Hey ladies really need your help, Im not a Louboutin "Expert" like some of you all so I really can use ur assistance. Im thinking about purchasing a pair of Loubs for my mom for christmas. She wears a 10.5(us) size. Most 11 seem to flop on her. (But a 41 in Aldo peep toe shoes fit her pefectly) Should I get her a 41.5 or 41 in these loubs. I know in loubs you have to go up a size in most, so a 40.5 would be to small im sure. http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...22157?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b6b8aa0d

I wear a 39 and usually get 39.5 in most of my Loubs.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hey Lady,

We are the same size and my purple laminate ron rons I have in a size 41 are kinda small. I can walk in them but they are very snug, I wish I would have gotten them in a size 41.5 and just padded them. I would def go with a 41.5 esp. if you have a wide foot.



heiress-ox said:


> I'm wondering the sizing for Ron Rons & Biancas,
> 
> I'm a size 10US, 41 in Aldo shoes though and I have a pair of sz 41 Decolletes I can barely cram my foot into..I do have a Bianca that is a size 41.5, but I get a bit of heel slippage with it (on the first wear the toe box was a little tight, but it's fine now), I'm wondering if I could get my foot into a size 41 Ron Ron (multiglitter or patent) and even a 41 Bianca (without my toes being crushed too badly), the heel slip is killing me. I don't mind if they can even be stretched a bit in the toe box!


----------



## Jasluxe

Hi everyone, I'm a little confused. 
I'm looking for my size in Miss Clichy. The website says that the shoe runs small, but an SA over the phone told me it runs large and I should size down. 

The only other pair I own is the Lady Lynch in a 36. Please help! I found the Miss Clichy in a 36 and I'm not sure if I should purchase it yet....


----------



## heychar

sophinette007 said:


> The Black Kid/suede Maggie runs TTS (your Louboutin TTS) and I am pretty sure that's also the case for the Leopard Maggie.
> 
> For The Maggie 140, go for you Louboutin TTS ( size 39 if your alti is a 140) and for maggie 160 size down 0.5 from your louboutin TTS. I have tried them both.I hope that's help. For information, I have 3 paires of Maggie 140 in Kid/suede material each and I am asize 38.5 in most of Louboutin styles so a size 38.5 in the Maggies 140 and  in The Alti pumps 140!(I am a size 8US/38 with wide feet)



UPDATED!
Thank you for your help!...

They only have a size 38 & 39 in the black/leopard and black/suede 160s ...gosh this is hard as I need a 38.5 by the sound of it! and I can't try either on before I purchase  any ideas what to do?? ie..stuff the toe box(39) or stretch those babies out(38)?


----------



## PetitColibri

Jasluxe said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a little confused.
> I'm looking for my size in Miss Clichy. The website says that the shoe runs small, but an SA over the phone told me it runs large and I should size down.
> 
> The only other pair I own is the Lady Lynch in a 36. Please help! I found the Miss Clichy in a 36 and I'm not sure if I should purchase it yet....



I think it depends on if the Miss Clichy are 140 or 160 !
MC 140 I would go 0.5 size up but for 160 I guess TTS (Lady Lynch runs large)

HTH !


----------



## heiress-ox

mistyknightwin said:


> Hey Lady,
> 
> We are the same size and my purple laminate ron rons I have in a size 41 are kinda small. I can walk in them but they are very snug, I wish I would have gotten them in a size 41.5 and just padded them. I would def go with a 41.5 esp. if you have a wide foot.



Thank you so much! That probably sounds like the best bet, I cannot deal with squashed toes, the only annoying thing is I find our size 41.5 can be quite hard to come by (especially if looking for eBay deals lol)!


----------



## sophinette007

Your are very welcome!I would go for the size 38. it is always easier to deal with smaller shoes than bigger. especially when they are 140! Good luck



heychar said:


> UPDATED!
> Thank you for your help!...
> 
> They only have a size 38 & 39 in the black/leopard and black/suede 160s ...gosh this is hard as I need a 38.5 by the sound of it! and I can't try either on before I purchase  any ideas what to do?? ie..stuff the toe box(39) or stretch those babies out(38)?


----------



## mssdrider

Hi ladies:
I was looking at a pair of Gattaca, and couldn't find the name in the references list (or maybe I just overlooked it. Can someone tell me if they run small or large?  Thanks!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Me either, I hate squashed toes!! That's why I'm selling my ron rons I just can't do it and I've tried everything. And I agree that you hardly find our size on ebay and if you do the seller is like "because these are hard to find that's why they are priced so high" lol 

Good luck finding your new babies...




heiress-ox said:


> Thank you so much! That probably sounds like the best bet, I cannot deal with squashed toes, the only annoying thing is I find our size 41.5 can be quite hard to come by (especially if looking for eBay deals lol)!


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! Happy Thanksgiving! 

If I wear 36s for simple 100s and Rolandos, 36.5 for Decolletes, and 35.5 for Rosella flats, what size VPs and Biancas would I be? Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## jenayb

linakpl said:


> Hi ladies! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> If I wear 36s for simple 100s and Rolandos, 36.5 for Decolletes, and 35.5 for Rosella flats, what size VPs and Biancas would I be? Thank you so much in advance!!



In my experience, both VPs and Biancas should be taken a half size down from your CL TTS.


----------



## linakpl

jenaywins said:


> In my experience, both VPs and Biancas should be taken a half size down from your CL TTS.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## rachiem

Any one know about the Candy sizing
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/94563
I am a size 38.5 to 39 in regular but have gone for a 39.5...wondering if they may be too big?


----------



## mularice

Hi Loubi Ladies!

I need help on Bianca's. I would say I have relatively wide feet. I take a 37 in Decolette (but they are quite tight around the front/toe box) and No.Prive. I take a 36.5 in Very Noeud, Very Prive in Patent and Satin, and Clichy. I think I take a 37 in Ron Ron but I can't remember as I only tried them on. My Rolande's are 37 but are SO small and tight in the toe box I don't really wear them ever.

I found a pair of Bianca's I want in a 37 but I'm scared they might be too big? But reckon I might be able to insole them to compensate. What I worry about is tightness in the front/toe box. I'd probably prefer to insole them and have them comfortable in the front than fully fitted but just a bit too snug in the front as that is where they hurt me most...

Sorry to ramble.. Insight fully appreciated  Thank you lovely ladies


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone can tell me if the Ron Rons fit TTS? I read the first page of this thread but it is a little unclear...should I size down? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## rnk

Hello ladies -
I am trying to figure out which Pigalle 100 kid to get.  I searched this thread, and it seems the consensus is TTS for 100 and 0.5-1.0 size down for 120.  My TTS is 36, but that size is sold out everywhere.  They have a 36.5 (which I bought) and a 35.5. I wore the 36.5 w/ a foot pad, but I still get heel slippage.  Should I get the 35.5?  In the store, there was no heel slippage w/ the 35.5, but my toes were pretty scrunched, and it looked like with wear they might alter the shape of the shoe (make it really wide). 

Should I exchange for the 35.5? Or return and wait for next season to get the 36?  
Thanks so much!
(PS: I should mention that get heel slippage w/ almost all my CLs that don't have a strap of some sort)


----------



## l.a_girl19

rnk said:


> Hello ladies -
> I am trying to figure out which Pigalle 100 kid to get.  I searched this thread, and it seems the consensus is TTS for 100 and 0.5-1.0 size down for 120.  My TTS is 36, but that size is sold out everywhere.  They have a 36.5 (which I bought) and a 35.5. I wore the 36.5 w/ a foot pad, but I still get heel slippage.  Should I get the 35.5?  In the store, there was no heel slippage w/ the 35.5, but my toes were pretty scrunched, and it looked like with wear they might alter the shape of the shoe (make it really wide).
> 
> Should I exchange for the 35.5? Or return and wait for next season to get the 36?
> Thanks so much!
> (PS: I should mention that get heel slippage w/ almost all my CLs that don't have a strap of some sort)



I would size down in the Pigalle 100mm. The 35.5 would be best if your true size is 36. This will ensure that there will be no heel slippage. I hope this helps


----------



## BattyBugs

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone can tell me if the Ron Rons fit TTS? I read the first page of this thread but it is a little unclear...should I size down? Thanks in advance!!!



My python Ron Rons are ½ size down. TTS stretched and got too loose in just a few minutes during the time I tried them on my feet.


----------



## l.a_girl19

BattyBugs said:


> My python Ron Rons are ½ size down. TTS stretched and got too loose in just a few minutes during the time I tried them on my feet.



Thank you!!! I was going to get them in my true size but I have that problem too. I prefer having them a little snug at first and having them stretch


----------



## Nolia

TTS: 36/6
MBB 36, Pigalle 35

I'd like to know if the I Love Espadrille or the You Love Espadrille are true to size!


----------



## rnk

Thanks l.a_girl19! 
Much appreciated. The 36.5 are going back.




l.a_girl19 said:


> I would size down in the Pigalle 100mm. The 35.5 would be best if your true size is 36. This will ensure that there will be no heel slippage. I hope this helps


----------



## l.a_girl19

rnk said:


> Thanks l.a_girl19!
> Much appreciated. The 36.5 are going back.



You are welcome Heel slippage is awful lol I hate having to try to fix that!


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! If I wear 36 in the Simple 100s, 36.5 Decolletes, 35.5 VPs what size should I take for the Alti 140s, 35.5 or 36? Thank you!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

linakpl said:


> Hi ladies! If I wear 36 in the Simple 100s, 36.5 Decolletes, 35.5 VPs what size should I take for the Alti 140s, 35.5 or 36? Thank you!!!



I would go 0.5 size up


----------



## chilecorona

I want to buy the Elisa online. It's listed a being only available in 9.5 and 10.5. I don't know which to buy! I wear a 40 in "trailer" but that is such a different style of shoe. Please help and TIA!


----------



## xhalted1

Hi ladies; need your help.  Looking at a pair of Big Kiss studded flats in a size 41. Wondering if they are going to be too big or a perfect fit.   I believe they are from last season. Your input would be most appreciated 

&#8226; My size in non-CL brand shoes:  9 or 9 1/2. I also wear a 40.5 in Dior, Miu Miu and YSL 
&#8226; Width of feet: Narrow
&#8226; Size in CLs: 41 in Rolandos, Privatita, Lady Maude and Formentera Wedge Espadrilles


----------



## chilecorona

chilecorona said:


> I want to buy the Elisa online. It's listed a being only available in 9.5 and 10.5. I don't know which to buy! I wear a 40 in "trailer" but that is such a different style of shoe. Please help and TIA!


 
I didn't get any responses (I think), so I carted myself off to Neiman Marcus and tried on several styles similar to the Elisa. :wondering

If this helps anyone else I discovered that: 

I'm a 9.5 in most shoes for sure.
My CL TTS is 39.5
I can sometimes go up a half size depending on style (strappy it seems). 
I own a pair of Prada size 40 sandals and the CL Trailer size 40.


----------



## aoqtpi

Does anyone know how the patent Coroclics run? I'm a CL TTS 35.5 if it helps! TIA!


----------



## sabrina14

Hi ladies, I was wondering if anyone could advise on sizing for the 8 mignon?

I wear a 36.5 in simple, 36.5 in old ron ron and a 36 in bianca....

Thanks


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies hope you can help!

How do the Daffodil's fit? I wear a size 39 in Alti 140's


----------



## *A*L*Y*

Hi everybody!!I have a pair of bianca and a pair of VP both in size 37...now I would like to take pigalle 12...in what size do you think I should get them?


----------



## Miss T.

Hi,
Does anyone know how the "pass pass" runs? Is it TTS? Thank you!


----------



## myu3160

heychar said:


> Hi ladies hope you can help!
> 
> How do the Daffodil's fit? I wear a size 39 in Alti 140's



TTS TO 1/2 Size down. I would get a 1/2 size down and let them stretch a bit! HTH


----------



## heychar

myu3160 said:


> TTS TO 1/2 Size down. I would get a 1/2 size down and let them stretch a bit! HTH



Thank you!


----------



## heychar

Sorry to be a pain ladies! but... How do the Mago 140's fit?


----------



## Lola.Coco

Am I crazy to buy a pair that is likely a full size too small?? Could I possibly make it work? I am looking at a pair of Bambous in 37.5 but I know I ideally need 38.5 (I think?). I am a 38.5 in Rolando and Feticha and a 38 in Ron Ron.


----------



## chloe speaks

Lola.Coco said:


> Am I crazy to buy a pair that is likely a full size too small?? Could I possibly make it work? I am looking at a pair of Bambous in 37.5 but I know I ideally need 38.5 (I think?). I am a 38.5 in Rolando and Feticha and a 38 in Ron Ron.



I think it's crazy to go down more than 1/2 size from TTS unless you've tried on the style in person, except for known styles like Pigalle 120. my humble opinion, plus, i'm more or less same size as you, and I don't think i'd do it for Bambou; heard it's a tricky style. though if you can return...it's always worth a try


----------



## Lola.Coco

chloe speaks said:


> I think it's crazy to go down more than 1/2 size from TTS unless you've tried on the style in person, except for known styles like Pigalle 120. my humble opinion, plus, i'm more or less same size as you, and I don't think i'd do it for Bambou; heard it's a tricky style. though if you can return...it's always worth a try



I know you're right, I was just trying to convince myself I could make it work because I found them for a great price on eBay...I'll hold out for the right size. I hate being rational, haha


----------



## alh87

Hi Ladies,
This is my first post and I'm not to sure what to do, my camel Decollete 868 came in the mail today. I ordered them in a size 38.5 since most of us have to go up at least 1/2 a size. I am a size 38 in the Lisse Boot and Bruges, a 38.5 in the Black Patent Rolando. My issue with the Decollete is they fit perfect in the toe box but I am already getting heel slippage. Should I exchange them for a 38 and just stretch them out, or just get some heel grips, and adjust them as needed. I just don't want to wear them a couple of times, and the slippage gets worse with the grips!! Any one else experience this with their Decollete, and what did you end up doing? Thanx so much!!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I'm a 38 in most CL, but I  range from a 37-38.5 depending on the shoe. I'm a 37 in Banana, 38 in HP, VP, Lady Peep, Ron Ron, etc. and a 38.5 in Número Prive. My question is how do the Fastissima fit? I just bought a pair in 37.5, but The person I bought them from is a true 37.5 in Louboutin and she said they are too small for her. Do you think they'll fit? Also, how do the Miss Fast booties fit?

There are another pair of Fastissima a friend of mine is willing to sell in a 39.5, but do you think they'll be manageable or way too big?  Any sizing help you ladies can provide will be so helpful! TIA!


----------



## jenayb

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I'm a 38 in most CL, but I  range from a 37-38.5 depending on the shoe. I'm a 37 in Banana, 38 in HP, VP, Lady Peep, Ron Ron, etc. and a 38.5 in Número Prive. My question is how do the Fastissima fit? I just bought a pair in 37.5, but The person I bought them from is a true 37.5 in Louboutin and she said they are too small for her. Do you think they'll fit? Also, how do the Miss Fast booties fit?
> 
> There are another pair of Fastissima a friend of mine is willing to sell in a 39.5, but do you think they'll be manageable or way too big?  Any sizing help you ladies can provide will be so helpful! TIA!



WAY too big.


----------



## sophinette007

Welcome
I think you should keep them in size 38.5 and ad some heel grip .Because If you size down you would suffer like 100 hells because the decollete are so narrow...



alh87 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> This is my first post and I'm not to sure what to do, my camel Decollete 868 came in the mail today. I ordered them in a size 38.5 since most of us have to go up at least 1/2 a size. I am a size 38 in the Lisse Boot and Bruges, a 38.5 in the Black Patent Rolando. My issue with the Decollete is they fit perfect in the toe box but I am already getting heel slippage. Should I exchange them for a 38 and just stretch them out, or just get some heel grips, and adjust them as needed. I just don't want to wear them a couple of times, and the slippage gets worse with the grips!! Any one else experience this with their Decollete, and what did you end up doing? Thanx so much!!


----------



## sophinette007

heychar said:


> Sorry to be a pain ladies! but... How do the Mago 140's fit?


 
Like Maggies 140 if you have already tried those. If you have small feet (under size 37) I would say go for your TTS. But I you have normal to wide feet size up an half of size because the toe box is a bit narrow.


----------



## amorris

sabrina14 said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if anyone could advise on sizing for the 8 mignon?
> 
> I wear a 36.5 in simple, 36.5 in old ron ron and a 36 in bianca....
> 
> Thanks



A few people that I know take 1/2 size down. But I took mine TTS. I see that you're located in Australia - do you by any chance live in Sydney? You could check out our Sydney Boutique. The last time I went there - there were a 36.5 - so maybe they would have a 36 as well.

PS: I am assuming 36.5 is your TTS - as I took 1/2 size down for my Biancas xx


----------



## amorris

*A*L*Y* said:


> Hi everybody!!I have a pair of bianca and a pair of VP both in size 37...now I would like to take pigalle 12...in what size do you think I should get them?



I am assuming 37.5 is your TTS - You should take 36.5 or at least 37 in Pigalle 120. I took 1 full size down in these and a lot of the others as well x


----------



## amorris

heychar said:


> Sorry to be a pain ladies! but... How do the Mago 140's fit?





sophinette007 said:


> Like Maggies 140 if you have already tried those. If you have small feet (under size 37) I would say go for your TTS. But I you have normal to wide feet size up an half of size because the toe box is a bit narrow.



Yes definitely go *TTS*. I got my Maggie 1/2 size down and it's killing my toebox! Better to pad than squeezing too much xx


----------



## sophinette007

Hi! If your louboutin TTS is 39.5, go for a size 39.5 in Elisa! I am a size 8/38 TTS and took nearly all my louboutin in size 38.5 and the Elisa also! Lovely style BTW! You only have to be careful with the Elisa as the heel is very thin.



chilecorona said:


> I didn't get any responses (I think), so I carted myself off to Neiman Marcus and tried on several styles similar to the Elisa. :wondering
> 
> If this helps anyone else I discovered that:
> 
> I'm a 9.5 in most shoes for sure.
> My CL TTS is 39.5
> I can sometimes go up a half size depending on style (strappy it seems).
> I own a pair of Prada size 40 sandals and the CL Trailer size 40.


----------



## sophinette007

The Coroclic are The une plume 140 closed toe version. I don't have Coroclic but I have the burgandy patent Une plume 140 and  God! Those are so narrow on the  toe box! I am a size 8/38 with wide feet and my louboutin TTS is 38.5 and I was obliged to size up to 39! I hope that's help! So I think you should go for you TTS if you have small feet or may be even size up 0.5 if your feet are a bit wide.



aoqtpi said:


> Does anyone know how the patent Coroclics run? I'm a CL TTS 35.5 if it helps! TIA!


----------



## sophinette007

Hi Hun! 
Bianca runs 0.5 large so you should take an half size down for your regular louboutin TTS. Also Bianca run like VP so if your VP size is 36.5. I guess you should go for a size 36.5 in Bianca. If you take them to big, you will have heel slippage issue. Rolando and Miss Clichy run small in the toe box so it is normal that you sized up 0.5 for those. Bianca are generous in the toe box in comparson to the other styles and the shoe is low cut in the heel area if you seen what I mean.I hope that's help! 



mularice said:


> Hi Loubi Ladies!
> 
> I need help on Bianca's. I would say I have relatively wide feet. I take a 37 in Decolette (but they are quite tight around the front/toe box) and No.Prive. I take a 36.5 in Very Noeud, Very Prive in Patent and Satin, and Clichy. I think I take a 37 in Ron Ron but I can't remember as I only tried them on. My Rolande's are 37 but are SO small and tight in the toe box I don't really wear them ever.
> 
> I found a pair of Bianca's I want in a 37 but I'm scared they might be too big? But reckon I might be able to insole them to compensate. What I worry about is tightness in the front/toe box. I'd probably prefer to insole them and have them comfortable in the front than fully fitted but just a bit too snug in the front as that is where they hurt me most...
> 
> Sorry to ramble.. Insight fully appreciated  Thank you lovely ladies


----------



## mularice

sophinette007 said:


> Hi Hun!
> Bianca runs 0.5 large so you should take an half size down for your regular louboutin TTS. Also Bianca run like VP so if your VP size is 36.5. I guess you should go for a size 36.5 in Bianca. If you take them to big, you will have heel slippage issue. Rolando and Miss Clichy run small in the toe box so it is normal that you sized up 0.5 for those. Bianca are generous in the toe box in comparson to the other styles and the shoe is low cut in the heel area if you seen what I mean.I hope that's help!



Thanks so much Sophie! I actually managed to track a pair of Bianca's down in a 36.5 and they were big already so had to pass on the 37. I just don't think Bianca's are the shoe for me.


----------



## heychar

sophinette007 said:


> Like Maggies 140 if you have already tried those. If you have small feet (under size 37) I would say go for your TTS. But I you have normal to wide feet size up an half of size because the toe box is a bit narrow.





amorris said:


> Yes definitely go *TTS*. I got my Maggie 1/2 size down and it's killing my toebox! Better to pad than squeezing too much xx



Thank you ladies this whole sizing thing with Louboutin's has got me so confused! It makes it hard to buy online or over the phone! I know its all to do with geometry/elevation but geesh! 

I tried a 39 Mago 120 and they were too big! but the darnest thing is I just can't remember how big whether they were half a size too big or a full size too big! I just remember they had no other sizes for me to try out!  and I really wanted the 140s instead of the 120s anyway!

I have a 39 in leather Alti 140 they fit a bit too snug & a 39 in ron rons 100 which fit perfectly! & I have 39 in declic 120 and those hurt can't wear them at all!


----------



## hazeltt

I just came across one of my HGs! I usually wear a size 35 in Pigalle 120s and these are a size 35.5. I never had the chance to try on this size so I don't know how much of a difference it is for 0.5 size. Should I get them and pad them or just forget about it?


----------



## lilx8n6el

Hi ladies. Have any of you tried the roller spike patent flats on? Are they TTS or should I size up? I am an 8/38 TTS but my Loubis are all around 38 or 38.5. I've never owned a pair of flat Loubis before. 

Please help! TIA


----------



## dc419

Hi ladies I need your advice please

I know for the pigalle 120 you need to size down but what about pigalle 85? I saw that someone previously asked but I think they got skipped.

Some sizes I wear are:
ron ron 38
bianca 37.5
lady daf 37.5
rosella 38
miss cristo 39

so, will pigalle 85 in 37.5 fit me?
Will they stretch?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## 318Platinum

I need to know how the Patent Tri-colored Jenny/Lady Peep? Sling run and also, a Pigalle 120mm and Pigalle Plato 140mm. 

I wear 42s in ALL CLs so far that I have tried on and bought.

Daffodile- 42  -TTS
Mago- 42  -A little snug
Bianca-42  -TTS
MBB-42  -TTS

Hopefully, this information will help you all determine if I should stick with 42s in all the styles that I have inquired about, or if I should not worry about certain styles because they are too small. I don't want my heel to hang off the back of a slingback, and that is my biggest concern, other than my toes hanging out like a Gargoyle on a ledge! lol

Thank you in advance, Ladies and/or Gents!


----------



## aoqtpi

hazeltt said:


> I just came across one of my HGs! I usually wear a size 35 in Pigalle 120s and these are a size 35.5. I never had the chance to try on this size so I don't know how much of a difference it is for 0.5 size. Should I get them and pad them or just forget about it?



I think I know which pair you're talking about  I've been debating them but 120 w/o platform isn't gonna work for me. Personally I'd get them .5 up and pad, if only to help with the pitch.


----------



## aoqtpi

sophinette007 said:


> The Coroclic are The une plume 140 closed toe version. I don't have Coroclic but I have the burgandy patent Une plume 140 and  God! Those are so narrow on the  toe box! I am a size 8/38 with wide feet and my louboutin TTS is 38.5 and I was obliged to size up to 39! I hope that's help! So I think you should go for you TTS if you have small feet or may be even size up 0.5 if your feet are a bit wide.



Thanks for the advice! I do have wide feet... but when I got my patent Ron Rons .5 up they didn't work that well for me... Hmm... I'll be getting them on sale though so I feel like I might not have that much choice in regards to sizing. So excited for pre-sales starting tomorrow!


----------



## amorris

dc419 said:


> Hi ladies I need your advice please
> 
> I know for the pigalle 120 you need to size down but what about pigalle 85? I saw that someone previously asked but I think they got skipped.
> 
> Some sizes I wear are:
> ron ron 38
> bianca 37.5
> lady daf 37.5
> rosella 38
> miss cristo 39
> 
> so, will pigalle 85 in 37.5 fit me?
> Will they stretch?
> 
> Thank you for your help!



I take TTS in my Pigalle 85 and they fit perfect. I went down 1/2 a size for my Pigalle 100 and Pigalle Plato 120. But a full size down for my Pigalle 120. So I'd say go TTS - which I'm assuming in 38? x

My chart, HTH:
Pigalle 85 - 35.5
Pigalle 100/P Plato 120 - 35
Pigalle 120 - 34.5


----------



## amorris

hazeltt said:


> I just came across one of my HGs! I usually wear a size 35 in Pigalle 120s and these are a size 35.5. I never had the chance to try on this size so I don't know how much of a difference it is for 0.5 size. Should I get them and pad them or just forget about it?



Hey hun, 

Here's my Pigalle sizing, HTH:
Pigalle 85 - 35.5 (TTS)
Pigalle 100/P Plato 120 - 35
Pigalle 120 - 34.5

xx


----------



## amorris

Hi all,

How's the sizing like for *New Simple 120*? And are there a New Simple 90? TIA 

*My TTS is 35.5*:
100 Pigalle 35,
85 Pigalle 35.5, 
VP 35.5,
Lady Peep 35.5,
Bianca 35, 
Maggie 35.5


----------



## hazeltt

aoqtpi said:


> I think I know which pair you're talking about  I've been debating them but 120 w/o platform isn't gonna work for me. Personally I'd get them .5 up and pad, if only to help with the pitch.



Thanks *L*! I'm just worried because I already have a bit of a heel slippage in the 35.



amorris said:


> I take TTS in my Pigalle 85 and they fit perfect. I went down 1/2 a size for my Pigalle 100 and Pigalle Plato 120. But a full size down for my Pigalle 120. So I'd say go TTS - which I'm assuming in 38? x
> 
> My chart, HTH:
> Pigalle 85 - 35.5
> Pigalle 100/P Plato 120 - 35
> Pigalle 120 - 34.5



Thanks *A*! I have a few pairs of 120s so I wasn't sure if going 0.5 size up would make a big difference.  Love you avi btw! So pretty!


----------



## jeshika

hazeltt said:


> I just came across one of my HGs! I usually wear a size 35 in Pigalle 120s and these are a size 35.5. I never had the chance to try on this size so I don't know how much of a difference it is for 0.5 size. Should I get them and pad them or just forget about it?



*hazel*, i tried the carnavale pigalle 120 in a 35.5 and it was running really large, the gap at the back of my foot was huge. i wear a 35.5 in most CLs... i wanna say if it's patent it might be ok cos it is stiffer but if it's a softer material like nappa or python, it might stretch and make it worse. pigalle 120s are notoriously difficult to pad.


----------



## dc419

Thank you so much for your advice! I will wait for a 38 to show up.



amorris said:


> I take TTS in my Pigalle 85 and they fit perfect. I went down 1/2 a size for my Pigalle 100 and Pigalle Plato 120. But a full size down for my Pigalle 120. So I'd say go TTS - which I'm assuming in 38? x
> 
> My chart, HTH:
> Pigalle 85 - 35.5
> Pigalle 100/P Plato 120 - 35
> Pigalle 120 - 34.5


----------



## hazeltt

jeshika said:


> *hazel*, i tried the carnavale pigalle 120 in a 35.5 and it was running really large, the gap at the back of my foot was huge. i wear a 35.5 in most CLs... i wanna say if it's patent it might be ok cos it is stiffer but if it's a softer material like nappa or python, it might stretch and make it worse. pigalle 120s are notoriously difficult to pad.



Thanks, *J*! I think I'm the same size as you so it would probably be the same for me! Do you wear a 35.5 in Pigalle 100s? The carnavale Pigalles you posted are so tempting!


----------



## unoma

Hello Ladies,
Please i need your help.
I have Lady Peep in 42 (Leather)
And i want to buy Patent Lady peep IN SLINGBACK. 
What would fit? 41.5 or 42?
My TTS is 41.5.
Please advise


----------



## icecreamom

Posted in the Chit-Chat thread as well:shame:
Yes, I need an advice soon! 
I have a dilemma, I've been looking for a pair of black kid leather RonRons everywhere! I was finally able to locate them in size 6 and 7. Lucky me I'm 6.5  I have a pair of patent RonRon in 6.5 and they are super-super comfy, got them 2 years ago. Now I don't know what to do! Should I get the 6 or the 7 or should I wait? I read in some threads that the New RonRon runs 1/2 up compared to the old RonRon, well, I don't know if the ones I currently own are the old or the new sizing. What to do?


----------



## jenayb

icecreamom said:


> Posted in the Chit-Chat thread as well:shame:
> Yes, I need an advice soon!
> I have a dilemma, I've been looking for a pair of black kid leather RonRons everywhere! I was finally able to locate them in size 6 and 7. Lucky me I'm 6.5  I have a pair of patent RonRon in 6.5 and they are super-super comfy, got them 2 years ago. Now I don't know what to do! Should I get the 6 or the 7 or should I wait? I read in some threads that the New RonRon runs 1/2 up compared to the old RonRon, well, I don't know if the ones I currently own are the old or the new sizing. What to do?



I've been doing a half size down in newer Ron Rons.


----------



## icecreamom

jenaywins said:


> I've been doing a half size down in newer Ron Rons.


Thanks my dear!


----------



## evanescent

Hiya ladies! I don't really know what my TTS anymore! Was wondering if any of you can help me with the sizing for Corneille 100? I've actually purchased them already, but I can still change the sizes if I chose the wrong size. Here are my sizes:

35: new season VP (perfect), new season Ron Ron (perfect), Yolanda (perfect), Lady peep (a bit tight), Bianca (a bit loose)

35.5: Lady Claude 120, Madame Butterfly Peeptoe 120, old season Simples, old season VP (lace)

I chose 35 in Corneille.. Does that sound about right? Also, what would I be in: 

Pigalle 120
Pigalle Plato 120
Pigalle Plato 140

Thanks so much for your advice!

Ps: On that note.. can someone shed some light as to what my TTS might be?? All this talk of half size up and half size down doesnt really make much sense to me 

Thanks again!!


----------



## amorris

^ I reckon you're a 35. 
Cuz I'm a 35.5 and a 35 VP is too damn tight! And I can't fit my toes into the LP in a 35.

Go half a size down in Pigalle Plato 120 [34.5*], 1 full size down in Pigalle 120 and Pigalle Plato 140 [34*]. *Assuming my guess is right... someone else please chime in...


----------



## amelija

Hi ladies, I have patent bianca 35.5, the size is perfect, fits like glove, but with a little heel slip, so what about Lady peep, should I go with the same size, 35.5 or 36?
Thank you


----------



## bellajanie84

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes Aldo normally a 37
&#8226; Width of feet: average to a little wide
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Very Prive 37.5, Pigalle 100 37, glitter Titis 37.5
The style you are asking about and what season it ? bamboo this season black or red.

Would a 37.5 work for me? In suede


----------



## AEGIS

did the ns 120mm ever come camel patent?  or was that only for 100mm?


----------



## amorris

Sorry for bumping..

How's the sizing like for *New Simples 120*? And *I Love Espadrilles* Wedges? TIA 

My TTS is *35.5*:
100 Pigalle 35,
85 Pigalle 35.5, 
VP 35.5,
Lady Peep 35.5,
Bianca 35, 
Maggie 35.5


----------



## heychar

Hi again ladies,

How do the black patent Jennys run?


----------



## anniethecat

If I wear a 41 in VP's...no stretching required, can I do a 41 in a Declic 120, if I do some stretching?


----------



## anniethecat

bellajanie84 said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes Aldo normally a 37
>  Width of feet: average to a little wide
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Very Prive 37.5, Pigalle 100 37, glitter Titis 37.5
> The style you are asking about and what season it ? bamboo this season black or red.
> 
> Would a 37.5 work for me? In suede


 
I just read somewhere that you can go down half a size in the bambou because the toe box is big.  You probably will be able to do the 37.5 since your feet are on the wider side.


----------



## FootCandy

Hi Ladies, I'm having trouble finding sizing information on the classic black leather Daffodile.  Any advice? I'm usually 38.5 or 39 in most CLs.  Thanks!


----------



## sabrina14

amorris said:


> A few people that I know take 1/2 size down. But I took mine TTS. I see that you're located in Australia - do you by any chance live in Sydney? You could check out our Sydney Boutique. The last time I went there - there were a 36.5 - so maybe they would have a 36 as well.
> 
> PS: I am assuming 36.5 is your TTS - as I took 1/2 size down for my Biancas xx



Hi amorris, Thanks so much for your help. 

Unfortunately I live in Perth (or in Adelaide visiting family) and both have a very poor Louboutin range! 

Did the Sydney boutique only have the chartuese? I was hoping to get the Amethyste? And pushing my luck even further, hoping for 120's. The only place I've seen them is Barney's online but the exchange is crazy!! 

Again thanks for the advice


----------



## Cfms1808

My friend is selling this shoes. I want them but not sure if size 36 fits me. I just measured my foot and im 9". My dior sandals are 36.5. This will be my first CL.
Please help.


----------



## amorris

sabrina14 said:


> Hi amorris, Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> Unfortunately I live in Perth (or in Adelaide visiting family) and both have a very poor Louboutin range!
> 
> Did the Sydney boutique only have the chartuese? I was hoping to get the Amethyste? And pushing my luck even further, hoping for 120's. The only place I've seen them is Barney's online but the exchange is crazy!!
> 
> Again thanks for the advice



Yep, Sydney boutique has the Chartreuse and Black and I think that was it - both in the 150s. Sydney boutique prices would be much more expensive than Barneys though! (they're usually about $200 more expensive anyway) and since Barneys has them I reckon you should grab them in the 120s! Good luck x


----------



## evanescent

amorris said:


> Sorry for bumping..
> 
> How's the sizing like for *New Simples 120*? And *I Love Espadrilles* Wedges? TIA
> 
> My TTS is *35.5*:
> 100 Pigalle 35,
> 85 Pigalle 35.5,
> VP 35.5,
> Lady Peep 35.5,
> Bianca 35,
> Maggie 35.5



You'd definitely be a 36 in the I Love Espadrilles Wedges - I could go either 35 or 36 but mine were a 36. 

I don't have the NS but I've tried them on and the sizing is the same as VP, Ron Ron.. Although some ladies have said they run big, so maybe you have to size down?


----------



## evanescent

amorris said:


> ^ I reckon you're a 35.
> Cuz I'm a 35.5 and a 35 VP is too damn tight! And I can't fit my toes into the LP in a 35.
> 
> Go half a size down in Pigalle Plato 120 [34.5*], 1 full size down in Pigalle 120 and Pigalle Plato 140 [34*]. *Assuming my guess is right... someone else please chime in...



Thanks amorris! Well, NAP has shipped my Corneilles (size 35) so I will report back on the sizing! I read that Pigalle 100 (and PP 120) are TTS so I assumed I would be fine.... fingers crossed!!


----------



## AEGIS

has anyone ever removed the straps on a claudia?


----------



## PetitColibri

AEGIS said:


> has anyone ever removed the straps on a claudia?



yes !
you can remove it and replace it that's the beauty of it !
and without the strap it is basically a Mme Claude


----------



## FootCandy

Hi Ladies, I'm having trouble finding sizing information on the classic black leather Daffodile. Any advice? I'm usually 38.5 or 39 in most CLs. Thanks!


----------



## MrsHearnie

Hello all,

Need some advice about Nuria sizing. I am 36 normally, 36.5 in lapono  & 36 in pigalle 100's (but very tight!)
Should I go 36 or 37? Thanks so much


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Hi, does anyone have information on Piou Piou, specifically in kid leather?


----------



## MDM

Cfms1808 said:


> View attachment 1537183
> 
> 
> My friend is selling this shoes. I want them but not sure if size 36 fits me. I just measured my foot and im 9". My dior sandals are 36.5. This will be my first CL.
> Please help.



Is the picture you attached the shoes in question?  If so, I wouldn't buy them - they are fake.


----------



## kham

All my Pigalle/ Pigalle Plato 120's are 39's, with the reg pigalle being a tad loose, and the platos fitting a little close, I bought the Plato 140 from Bergdorfs in a 39 and they're a bit big. Do you ladies think heel grips/padding will be okay? I really don't want to return them if I can make them work because I've had a hard time tracking them down. Advice, pleeeaasse. Thanks in advance ladies!!


----------



## luvprada

Got a pair of prorata size 38.  The right foot is a tiny bit loose the left much looser.  Ordered a pair of 37.5 to see how tight they are in comparison.  Am not wearing them until I see which one is better overall. So one will be returned to the store.

In comparison, I have a pair of Simple Pumps 85 in a size 38 and they fit just about perfect.  The 37.5 were too tight.

So my question is  - is it better to go larger or smaller on the prorata.  Which is easier to adjust for a more comfortable fit?   I have a suspicion that the 37.5 may be a little too tight. 

Thank you very much for the advice since I am very new to CL's.


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies,

Is anyone familiar with the Jenny style? How do they fit!


----------



## Koca

^^
*Carlinha* said she got them .5 down from her US TTS hope my comment helps ??? 

Has anyone her purchased the Croc Woodoo flats how do they run???
I've got a narrow heel so most of my cl heels over 100mm are .5 down from my TTS and i don't own any flat CLs


----------



## heychar

Koca said:


> ^^
> *Carlinha* said she got them .5 down from her US TTS hope my comment helps ???
> 
> Has anyone her purchased the Croc Woodoo flats how do they run???
> I've got a narrow heel so most of my cl heels over 100mm are .5 down from my TTS and i don't own any flat CLs



Helps heaps thankyou


----------



## heychar

Here I go again ladies:shame:...

How do the Lady Peep & Madame Butterfly Peep fit? my tts is 38.5


----------



## Emma4790

Hi buddies 
Could I go up a full size in clou noeud?? from 37.5 to 38.5?? Or would I break an ankle?
Thanks!


----------



## Dessye

Emma4790 said:


> Hi buddies
> Could I go up a full size in clou noeud?? from 37.5 to 38.5?? Or would I break an ankle?
> Thanks!



The Clou Noeud 150 runs a 1/2 size large so I think you could probably pull it off with either insoles or having a cobbler shorten the elastic.  Make sure you know your CL TTS.  GL!


----------



## Dessye

heychar said:


> Here I go again ladies:shame:...
> 
> How do the Lady Peep & Madame Butterfly Peep fit? my tts is 38.5



I have average width feet and long toes.  In my personal experience, Lady Peep in softer leathers (ie. non-patent) I am 1/2 size down from my CL true size.  My LP patent is TTS but I probably could've gone 1/2 size down but I would have had to do some stretching.

Madame Butterfly Pump 150 I'm 1/2 down to TTS.  I ended up going 1/2 size down.

FYI: I use my VP and Altadama size as my benchmark CL true size, ie. 37.  So with 120s and down, that is my TTS but as the pitch increases with the higher heel heights, I become up to a 1/2 size down.


----------



## heychar

Dessye said:


> I have average width feet and long toes.  In my personal experience, Lady Peep in softer leathers (ie. non-patent) I am 1/2 size down from my CL true size.  My LP patent is TTS but I probably could've gone 1/2 size down but I would have had to do some stretching.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 150 I'm 1/2 down to TTS.  I ended up going 1/2 size down.
> 
> FYI: I use my VP and Altadama size as my benchmark CL true size, ie. 37.  So with 120s and down, that is my TTS but as the pitch increases with the higher heel heights, I become up to a 1/2 size down.



Thank you for your reply! You gals are so helpful


----------



## Koca

i want to purchase these online but have no clue how they run???? Help me please!!!


----------



## Stina Lee

luvprada said:


> Got a pair of prorata size 38.  The right foot is a tiny bit loose the left much looser.  Ordered a pair of 37.5 to see how tight they are in comparison.  Am not wearing them until I see which one is better overall. So one will be returned to the store.
> 
> In comparison, I have a pair of Simple Pumps 85 in a size 38 and they fit just about perfect.  The 37.5 were too tight.
> 
> So my question is  - is it better to go larger or smaller on the prorata.  Which is easier to adjust for a more comfortable fit?   I have a suspicion that the 37.5 may be a little too tight.
> 
> Thank you very much for the advice since I am very new to CL's.



I generally wear a 39 in CL's and got a 38.5 in the Prorata. The toe box is tight on me in the 38.5 (and will need stretching) and while my toes would fit more comfortably in a 39, my heel would definitely slip out. In my case, I went down 1/2 size in Prorata from my usual CL size of 39. Did you order them in patent? I've found that my patent shoes stretch about 1/2 a size with normal wear. Hope this helps!!


----------



## luvprada

Stina Lee said:


> I generally wear a 39 in CL's and got a 38.5 in the Prorata. The toe box is tight on me in the 38.5 (and will need stretching) and while my toes would fit more comfortably in a 39, my heel would definitely slip out. In my case, I went down 1/2 size in Prorata from my usual CL size of 39. Did you order them in patent? I've found that my patent shoes stretch about 1/2 a size with normal wear. Hope this helps!!


Yes thanks for answering.  A pair of 37.5 should be here tomorrow night.  Sounds like I might have the same toe issue as you do so I'll have to try to stretch them.  They are regular leather not patent.  Thanks again!


----------



## gemmers

Hi There! I want to buy a pair of what I think are Ron Rons size 35 on ebay (see image link below). I've never bought Louboutins before and don't have time to go try them on before this auction ends! I am usually a size 5/35 but sometimes can be a 5.5. I have a pair of Manolos that are a 35, and I am a 35 (or even smaller) in Aldo. I bought a pair of Tory Burch flats sized 35 once though and they were a bit too small (my foot went in them but very tight). My foot is about 8.5 inches long from heel to big toe and I have narrow feet. Will I fit a size 35 in these shoes? s7.postimage.org/i2lg8a4vb/loub.jpg


----------



## Stina Lee

luvprada said:


> Yes thanks for answering.  A pair of 37.5 should be here tomorrow night.  Sounds like I might have the same toe issue as you do so I'll have to try to stretch them.  They are regular leather not patent.  Thanks again!



I hope they fit!! If they are a little tight, wear them with thick socks around your house for a few days and they'll stretch right out! I can't wait for mine to break in. I keep hearing how comfortable they are!


----------



## luvprada

Stina Lee said:


> I hope they fit!! If they are a little tight, wear them with thick socks around your house for a few days and they'll stretch right out! I can't wait for mine to break in. I keep hearing how comfortable they are!




Thank you again!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ladies, if my TTS is a 38 can I do a 38.5 in a VP? fyi I have really long toes who hate tight toeboxes.


----------



## gabbyvic88

I thinking ablout getting bambou 140 in a 36? Would it fit? I have 35 1/2 bianca, 36 new simple, 
37rolando? amd all my other brands are 36/6 Thanks


----------



## dchildaries

Hi 
I need all your help as this probably will be my first CL shoe!!
I wanna buy the morphing wedge (I am a sucker for wedge style)
Do they run tts or big?? I normally wear 6.5 or 7 in some narrower shoes.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Memorexellen

Hi Ladies, I am about to go through with the purchase of Declic black leather sz 37, so it will be greatly appreciated if this is replied quickly (thank you so much!). link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Chr...vity_notify&utm_medium=email&utm_source=email
CLshoes already have/tried: 
Bambou suede 37 (fits snuggly)
other shoes:
Guess 37
Dolce Vita 37 (runs large)
Jeffrey Campbell 37.5


----------



## PetitColibri

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, if my TTS is a 38 can I do a 38.5 in a VP? fyi I have really long toes who hate tight toeboxes.



I think you should be fine (worst case you can padd)


----------



## ck2802

Are Feticha TTS?  I have a pair of Pigalle in a 38.5 & they are TTS.  Will I be ok?


----------



## PetitColibri

ck2802 said:


> Are Feticha TTS?  I have a pair of Pigalle in a 38.5 & they are TTS.  Will I be ok?



TTS to 0.5 size up
depends if you have wide feet or not and long toes or not...
the toe box is small


----------



## ck2802

PetitColibri said:


> TTS to 0.5 size up
> depends if you have wide feet or not and long toes or not...
> the toe box is small



Thank you.  They should fit me then as I don't have a wide foot or long toes.


----------



## cesco10

Hi, someone can help me in the conversion between women's sizes and men's sizes in Louboutin Louis sneakers?

I've a 40,5 men size.....what is the matching women's size?

Thanks in advance


----------



## linakpl

Hi! So If I wear 36 Simples (very small gap behind my heel but the 35.5s were too tight out of the box) and 35.5 VPs is there anyway I can do 35.5 for Declics??


----------



## hazeltt

Does anyone know how the Sonietta flats run?


----------



## VernisLUV

Does anyone own a pair of Bianca 120? I would love to order a pair but I'm not sure what size to take.
I have 2 bianca 140s in 38... Since 120s are shorter heels, should I go up 0.5?


----------



## pinkHbaobao

My mom is a size 7 US and a 37/37.5 CL size. 
How do the Lucifer Bow 45mm run? I know that for the 120, you are suppose to go down a full size. I got her the size 36.5 on sale and was wondering if they would be too small?


----------



## Lovedior

dear CL expert i m thinking to order the Harletty 140 suede knee boots (just fell in love with the design ) but i was wondering before i do so if you could help me. are they TTS or do they run small ?


----------



## Ayala

I found a pair of Daffs on the bay that are a 38.5. I always wear a 39 and size up to a 39.5 for Declics and Maggies. Am I crazy to even consider a 38.5 daff? I'm wishing they ran on the large side but have never tried them on. Tia!


----------



## AEGIS

if i am a US 8.5/9 could i get decollete in a 39 and simply stretch the toe box with a professional stretcher?  it seems people  complain about the toebox and not the length


----------



## AEGIS

Ayala said:


> I found a pair of Daffs on the bay that are a 38.5. I always wear a 39 and size up to a 39.5 for Declics and Maggies. Am I crazy to even consider a 38.5 daff? I'm wishing they ran on the large side but have never tried them on. Tia!




i think they run TTS [us]

wait for daff wearers to chime in though


----------



## Ayala

AEGIS said:


> i think they run TTS [us]
> 
> wait for daff wearers to chime in though



Thanks, but someone beat me too it and they aren't available anymore. I guess it was not meant to be.


----------



## Bsmadd01

AEGIS said:
			
		

> if i am a US 8.5/9 could i get decollete in a 39 and simply stretch the toe box with a professional stretcher?  it seems people  complain about the toebox and not the length



I have this same question. I tried them on and the length was great (I usually wear an 8US and a 38 or 38.5 length was ok but my toes looked and felt awful... I think a 39  length would work for u but ur toes will still b in pain IMO


----------



## anjali

can someone tell me how the daffy fits? same as daffodil?


----------



## BoriquaNina

I think I might be that person. :/
I typically wear 38.5/39 and take 38.5 in Daffodiles. Maybe that will come in handy in the future?


Ayala said:


> Thanks, but someone beat me too it and they aren't available anymore. I guess it was not meant to be.


----------



## BoriquaNina

According to the chart i found, size 39 (us9) in women's is equivalent to 40.5 (us7.5) in men's. Hope that helps!
.





cesco10 said:


> Hi, someone can help me in the conversion between women's sizes and men's sizes in Louboutin Louis sneakers?
> 
> I've a 40,5 men size.....what is the matching women's size?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## chubby1

Hi ladies, would anyone be able to tell me what size I need in thee Nitoinimois and Mad Martas, please?  I am a US 8-8.5 and usually wear a 39 in CLs (pretty universally, but I can wear a 38.5 AD in some cases and a 38.5 VP in the new season if I stretch a bit).  In my CL closed toe boots, I have always taken a 39.5-40 so I could pad like crazy since the soles seem thin, but I am not sure this will work for these styles.  Any help is appreciated!  Thanks so much!


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Ayala said:


> I found a pair of Daffs on the bay that are a 38.5. I always wear a 39 and size up to a 39.5 for Declics and Maggies. Am I crazy to even consider a 38.5 daff? I'm wishing they ran on the large side but have never tried them on. Tia!


 
We may have a similar foot. I wear size 39 usually, and recently tried Daffodil in a shop. The pair in size 39.5 was an ideal fit!
btw, are we talking about Daffodil or Lady Daff? Never tried the latter.


----------



## Dessye

BelleZeBoob said:


> We may have a similar foot. I wear size 39 usually, and recently tried Daffodil in a shop. The pair in size 39.5 was an ideal fit!
> btw, are we talking about Daffodil or Lady Daff? Never tried the latter.



*L*, she was talking about the Daffy, the Daffodile with chunky heel.  I  the Daffy!


----------



## ck2802

Hi Ladies, I was wondering if someone could help me with the sizing for Balota 120's.  I am a size 38.5 in Pigalle 100's.  I have received conflicting information with some people saying they go up & some down. Help.


----------



## nycmarilyn

Do they make Biancas in 120mm?? I recently got black patent biancas 140mm last week from Barney's and I wore them for the first time tonight and I found them super comfortable. Then I saw there were red ones available in my size so I was ready to order them, but noticed they were 120. Is this a misprint or do they really come in 120 also?


----------



## jeshika

nycmarilyn said:


> Do they make Biancas in 120mm?? I recently got black patent biancas 140mm last week from Barney's and I wore them for the first time tonight and I found them super comfortable. Then I saw there were red ones available in my size so I was ready to order them, but noticed they were 120. Is this a misprint or do they really come in 120 also?



they are releasing the bianca in 120 this season, yes.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Personally I had to go a half size up. 





ck2802 said:


> Hi Ladies, I was wondering if someone could help me with the sizing for Balota 120's. I am a size 38.5 in Pigalle 100's. I have received conflicting information with some people saying they go up & some down. Help.


----------



## kham

Advice Please!!!

All my Pigalle/ Pigalle Plato 120's are 39's, with the reg pigalle being a tad loose, and the platos fitting a little close, I bought the Plato 140 from Bergdorfs in a 39 and they're a bit big. Do you ladies think heel grips/padding will be okay? 

I really don't want to return them if I can make them work because I've had a hard time tracking them down. Anyone have experience with this? I would love your advice, pleeeaasse. Thanks in advance ladies!!


----------



## mularice

Anyone know how the New Declic fit? My TTS are 36.5 (I think) - styles in 36.5 are Very Prive, Maggie, Very Noued, Clichy... 37 is taken in No. Prive, Decollete, Miss Clichy..

I am wondering as there is a pair in 36.5 but I don't want them to be too tight. They are in kid leather so probably will stretch more than patent?? TIA!


----------



## anniethecat

ck2802 said:


> Hi Ladies, I was wondering if someone could help me with the sizing for Balota 120's. I am a size 38.5 in Pigalle 100's. I have received conflicting information with some people saying they go up & some down. Help.


 
I took mine TTS.


----------



## kham

Not sure of the kid, but I got my suede ones TTS and it was a perfect fit. The kid should stretch more than the patent. I hope it works out for you 




mularice said:


> Anyone know how the New Declic fit? My TTS are 36.5 (I think) - styles in 36.5 are Very Prive, Maggie, Very Noued, Clichy... 37 is taken in No. Prive, Decollete, Miss Clichy..
> 
> I am wondering as there is a pair in 36.5 but I don't want them to be too tight. They are in kid leather so probably will stretch more than patent?? TIA!


----------



## anniethecat

mularice said:


> Anyone know how the New Declic fit? My TTS are 36.5 (I think) - styles in 36.5 are Very Prive, Maggie, Very Noued, Clichy... 37 is taken in No. Prive, Decollete, Miss Clichy..
> 
> I am wondering as there is a pair in 36.5 but I don't want them to be too tight. They are in kid leather so probably will stretch more than patent?? TIA!


 
I personally took mine in my Very Prive size.


----------



## mularice

Thanks so much ladies! I'm a bit more confident they will be fine. I'll try to make them work. Or just always have to wear tights with them or something.. lol xxx


----------



## champagne4lulu

I'm a 9.5 in most shoes. Tried on a 40 in CL VP patent and slightly too tight (wide feet). I've seen a 40.5 VP red tip patent but not sure if I should get them? The length of the 40 VP was good but will they stretch being patent?


----------



## queentalisha

hi, i was wondering what my lady peep size could be. i wear a 36.5 in louboutin josefa, 36 in so private, and 35.5 in bianca and 35 in bianca sling (very tight). my size in ysl is 35.5, while in most other brands it's 36 (us 6 width: B). thank you.


----------



## samina

kham said:


> Not sure of the kid, but I got my suede ones TTS and it was a perfect fit. The kid should stretch more than the patent. I hope it works out for you



I took my kid ones 0.5 size up as they didn't hav a 37.
A tiny bit of heel slippage in one the other fit fine!
The SA said to put a gel pad half way up the sole n that trick sorted it..

I could prob get away without it the kid feels soo
Comfy!


----------



## unoma

Pls ladies what is the sizing of No. 299 and Filter 140 crystal-embellished?
My TTS is 41.5 but my Lady peep and Bianca is 42 so should i order Filter 42 or 41.5?
And No 299 in 41.5?
Pls HELP asap


----------



## PetitColibri

unoma said:


> Pls ladies what is the sizing of No. 299 and Filter 140 crystal-embellished?
> My TTS is 41.5 but my Lady peep and Bianca is 42 so should i order Filter 42 or 41.5?
> And No 299 in 41.5?
> Pls HELP asap



I took my n°299 0.5 size down and the fit is perfect but TTS would work too !


----------



## unoma

PetitColibri said:


> I took my n°299 0.5 size down and the fit is perfect but TTS would work too !


 

Thank you


----------



## anniethecat

champagne4lulu said:


> I'm a 9.5 in most shoes. Tried on a 40 in CL VP patent and slightly too tight (wide feet). I've seen a 40.5 VP red tip patent but not sure if I should get them? The length of the 40 VP was good but will they stretch being patent?


 
I take a full size up from my US size to CL, patent stretches but not as much as kid or suede.  If they were only slightly to tight they should stretch enough, I personally would rather buy a little bigger and pad, I can't stand tight shoes.


----------



## champagne4lulu

anniethecat said:


> I take a full size up from my US size to CL, patent stretches but not as much as kid or suede.  If they were only slightly to tight they should stretch enough, I personally would rather buy a little bigger and pad, I can't stand tight shoes.





Hmmm - thank you - maybe I should go try on again to be sure. I definitely don't want to make the wrong choice! Thanks


----------



## bellajanie84

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes 7or37
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)average to wide
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are titi,vp,declic,piagalle all in 37.5
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.  I would like the biancas, should I go w37.5 or 37? I see alot of girls have sized down.
 Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."


----------



## nickynamfon

Hi ladies,

I'm TTS 35
Pigalle in 34
Lady peep in 35
Daff in 35

I have a question about the *BiBi* and *Filter* sizing in suede and patent since they're the same style just different with the heel tips. 
*In Suede:* Should I go down to 34.5? Is 34 too small? Will it stretch a lot? 
*In patent:* Should I go down .5 size from my TTS? Or should I stick to my TTS? 
I have a very narrow slim feet. Thank you


----------



## shontel

How do they Halte's run? Do they run like the Pigalle 120s meaning 1/2 to full size down from CL TTS?


----------



## joiseygirl

Hello ladies,

US size 8.

I have Cadena 38.5, Macarena 39 (a little big), No Prive 38.5 (JUST fit, a little tight), Salamanca 120 38.5... that's all that I can think of now.

I would like to purchase a pair of Rolando's, but I'm torn between a 38.5 and a 39. 
Help?!


----------



## joiseygirl

BTW, not patent leather, just regular leather for the Rolando's.
Thanks ladies.


----------



## jeshika

queentalisha said:


> hi, i was wondering what my lady peep size could be. i wear a 36.5 in louboutin josefa, 36 in so private, and 35.5 in bianca and 35 in bianca sling (very tight). my size in ysl is 35.5, while in most other brands it's 36 (us 6 width: B). thank you.



i would recommend the 35.5 for the lady peep. i wear a 35.5 in most CLs and I am a 35 in lady peep.


----------



## jenniferb07

Hi Ladies.... I am also looking at a pair of Rolandos. I am dying for a classic, nude CL and I found a 39 nude patent on eBay today.... 

TTS 9
Pigaille Plato 40 (too big but I make it work)
Decollette 40 (black patent)

I see that some went down in the Rolando... can I go down to a 39 without crying from pain? Maybe professionally stretch?


----------



## amelija

queentalisha said:


> hi, i was wondering what my lady peep size could be. i wear a 36.5 in louboutin josefa, 36 in so private, and 35.5 in bianca and 35 in bianca sling (very tight). my size in ysl is 35.5, while in most other brands it's 36 (us 6 width: B). thank you.


I have bianca 35.5 , and after few wears they are a little bit loose, LP 35.5 is perfect for me


----------



## PetitColibri

jenniferb07 said:


> Hi Ladies.... I am also looking at a pair of Rolandos. I am dying for a classic, nude CL and I found a 39 nude patent on eBay today....
> 
> TTS 9
> Pigaille Plato 40 (too big but I make it work)
> Decollette 40 (black patent)
> 
> I see that some went down in the Rolando... can I go down to a 39 without crying from pain? Maybe professionally stretch?



Rolandos should be taken 0.5 size up otherwise they will be too tight in the toe box


----------



## ZombieCandi

Hi ladies! I've been going back and forth on these for a while and I think your input will push me toward a real decision  Please help!

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
- 5.5 in heels, 6 in boots (heel or flat)
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
- average
 &#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
- I own the Rolando black suede zippers in size 36. Purchased in summer 2010
 &#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from.
- Pigalle 120 Black Spikes - Fall 2011
- Mad Mary - Spring 2008
 &#8226; Please include a pic or link if you&#8217;re unsure of the style name.
- Pigalle 120 Black Spikes - size on the listing is 35.5
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-120-Black-Spikes-35-5-5-5/43492944

- Mad Mary - size on the listing is 36
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Impossible-to-find-Christian-Louboutin-Mad-Mary-36-6-STUDS-/39423383
Hmmm for $975 and considering the wear of the shoes, do you think it's worth it?


----------



## Nolia

Not sure about Mad Mary but Pigalles are notorious for running large.  If you are a usually 35.5, go down to at least Size 35.  I am a sizer 36 regularly, but in Pigalle (I have 2 pairs) I wear size 35.


ZombieCandi said:


> Hi ladies! I've been going back and forth on these for a while and I think your input will push me toward a real decision  Please help!
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
> - 5.5 in heels, 6 in boots (heel or flat)
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
> - average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> - I own the Rolando black suede zippers in size 36. Purchased in summer 2010
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from.
> - Pigalle 120 Black Spikes - Fall 2011
> - Mad Mary - Spring 2008
>  Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name.
> - Pigalle 120 Black Spikes - size on the listing is 35.5
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-120-Black-Spikes-35-5-5-5/43492944
> 
> - Mad Mary - size on the listing is 36
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Impossible-to-find-Christian-Louboutin-Mad-Mary-36-6-STUDS-/39423383
> Hmmm for $975 and considering the wear of the shoes, do you think it's worth it?


----------



## nickynamfon

Hi ladies,

I would like to know the Ciociara ankle boots sizing? I'm TTS 35, in pigalle 34 and lady peep 35. Anyone here owns Ciociara ankle boots? Thank you.


----------



## jenniferb07

PetitColibri said:


> Rolandos should be taken 0.5 size up otherwise they will be too tight in the toe box



Bummer.. thank you!


----------



## ZombieCandi

Nolia said:


> Not sure about Mad Mary but Pigalles are notorious for running large.  If you are a usually 35.5, go down to at least Size 35.  I am a sizer 36 regularly, but in Pigalle (I have 2 pairs) I wear size 35.



Wow, what a difference. Looks like I'm taking a trip to the store to try on pigalles for reference. The thought of having to return them from buying online makes me cringe a little. Thanks for your help!


----------



## PetitColibri

ZombieCandi said:


> Hi ladies! I've been going back and forth on these for a while and I think your input will push me toward a real decision  Please help!
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
> - 5.5 in heels, 6 in boots (heel or flat)
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
> - average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> - I own the Rolando black suede zippers in size 36. Purchased in summer 2010
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from.
> - Pigalle 120 Black Spikes - Fall 2011
> - Mad Mary - Spring 2008
>  Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name.
> - Pigalle 120 Black Spikes - size on the listing is 35.5
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-120-Black-Spikes-35-5-5-5/43492944
> 
> - Mad Mary - size on the listing is 36
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Impossible-to-find-Christian-Louboutin-Mad-Mary-36-6-STUDS-/39423383
> Hmmm for $975 and considering the wear of the shoes, do you think it's worth it?



rolandos and mad mary have the same toe box so a 36 would work for you !
they are pretty rare since they are no longer produced but the price is too high IMO, but maybe you can make an offer and go from there ?

in pigalle 120 you would need at least a 35 if not 34.5


----------



## ZombieCandi

PetitColibri said:


> rolandos and mad mary have the same toe box so a 36 would work for you !
> they are pretty rare since they are no longer produced but the price is too high IMO, but maybe you can make an offer and go from there ?
> 
> in pigalle 120 you would need at least a 35 if not 34.5



no, i agree with you on the price. at $975, i feel iffy about them, even if it's stated in the description that the seller had them brought to a cobbler for fix up.

if the toe box is like the rolando, i'm probably going to end up passing (although it hurts to) because the rolandos, even though they look great, are one of the harder ones to walk in---small toe box and heel slippage  BUT, i do still wear them.


----------



## PetitColibri

ZombieCandi said:


> no, i agree with you on the price. at $975, i feel iffy about them, even if it's stated in the description that the seller had them brought to a cobbler for fix up.
> 
> if the toe box is like the rolando, i'm probably going to end up passing (although it hurts to) because the rolandos, even though they look great, are one of the harder ones to walk in---small toe box and heel slippage  BUT, i do still wear them.



well the strap on the mad mary helps secure the foot in but maybe a 36 is not the right size for you ?
once they are broken in, I found them comfy but that's just me 
(those mad mary seem pretty broken in)


----------



## angellina2281

Some info that could help us help you:
&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes. 7 to 7.5; however, in some boots a 6.5

&#8226; Width of feet: my feet are a little wide toes are a mess. 

&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have: I own a pair of Proratas in a 37.5


I am looking to purchase a pair of Declic's 140's, they are a 37.5, so I do not know if they will fit me or not.  TIA


----------



## angellina2281

angellina2281 said:


> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes. 7 to 7.5; however, in some boots a 6.5
> 
>  Width of feet: my feet are a little wide toes are a mess.
> 
>  What CLs you already have: I own a pair of Proratas in a 37.5
> 
> 
> I am looking to purchase a pair of Declic's 140's, they are a 37.5, so I do not know if they will fit me or not.  TIA




Too late to edit but I was also wondering what size I would be in the Rolandos?


----------



## Missrocks

Has anyone tried on the Bianca 120's? I am a US 7, wear 37 in VP, 37.5 in HP, 37.5 in simple 100, 36.5 in Bianca 140. With average to slightly wide feet. Would love to hear some sizing advice


----------



## Missrocks

angellina2281 said:


> Too late to edit but I was also wondering what size I would be in the Rolandos?



Not sure about declic, but I am similar to you in sizing and 37.5 in Rolandos works for me.


----------



## mularice

angellina - I'm slightly smaller than you (my TTS is 36.5) but I have wide feet and Rolando's just don't work for me. Horrible toe box so if you do have messy toes they might be very uncomfy for you. I'd probably say a 37.5 would be the size that works for you but I would recommend trying a pair if you can before committing to buying as they are notoriously difficult. HTH


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies,

Can anyone advise me on how the suede Bibi and suede Filter fit please!


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, I'm kind of desperate as there's only one size left!  How does the Vicky Suede 120 Booty fit?  NAP suggests going a full size up but I've known them to be wrong in the past.  I am a size 38 in non CLs. I own the Decolletes, VPs and Simples and I'm 38 in all of them but Decolletes are snug in toe box.  However, half size up gave too much heel slippage as I have narrow heels. I would want to wear thin socks with them or tights.  There's only a 39 left.  Would that be too big?  Please help, many thanks.


----------



## mayfairdolly

joanniii said:


> Hi ladies!
> I would love some confirmation on the patent Peacock Biancas as I'm trying to get the right size for me.
> I am usually 38 in my non-CL shoes (Burberry, MJ, Ferragamo)
> My patent simples (with thick heel) are 38
> Decollete 38
> I have quite narrow (to average) and skinny feet (bony with not much meat on my foot  )
> I heard (and per guide above) these run large so Should I get 37 or 37.5? I was just told by a SA 30mins ago that these run SMALL so now I am confused!
> Thank you so much!


I know I'm hopelessly late to this thread but I have to say if you have slim ankles then I would go for the 37's. I'm normally a 37.5 in designer (except for Prada haute couture which come up big so I am a 37 in those) and I take a Bianca in a 37. I tried them in the Mount Street store in London and the 37.5 kept slipping off my slightly smaller right foot. I am a 37.5 in a Mamanouk and Ron Ron and a 38 in the slingback Super Prive in calf leather.
Hope that helps albeit belatedly! Happy New year btw!


----------



## Ice latte

Hi Ladies!
I'm 26.7 cm, pls advise my the size in CL.
US size in Nine west - 9.5 (sometimes 9). Marc by Marc Jacobs - 41 length is ok , but roomy. Tory burch flats - 10, but snug. My usual European size - 41
Width of feet - average. Low arch
I don't have and never tried CL
I'm interesting in Mervillion 85 nappa leather knee boots 



Harletty 140 suede knee boots



Morphing 100 calf hair pumps


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

hello ladies! i have searched this thread for info on the Rinana 140 leather pumps http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78781 but have not found any sizing advice.  Please advise on the sizing (tts/size up/size down). And if they are easily stretchable.  Please post mod pics as well. THanks!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Hi ladies. Just wondering about the Pigalle these days. The sizing for this style used to be too big - although I am a size 37.5 in Louboutin normally, in Pigalle when I tried them on in 2008 I was around a 36-36.5.

However, the other day I tried on a multi glitter pair in the 100 heel and the 37.5 fit like a glove.

So has sizing for the Pigalle finally been fixed and is normal for all heel heights and not crazy/erratic like it used to be?

Thanks


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Ooo sorry one more question - Elisa. How is the sizing for this style? Does it run big or small?
I am a 37.5 in the Simple (older sizing) and Decollete and Very Prive and Yoyo and Ron Ron and pretty much everything else.
Thanks again!


----------



## heychar

Hi Gals,

How do the Tri-color Patent Lady Peep Sling fit? I tried the Satin Jenny Sling 150 half size up and it was just that bit too big! made my ankles feel unstable! ...Would the Tri color LP sling fit the same way?


----------



## Bleue

What size in the Intern Crested Loafer (velvet)?  I wear 38 in Pigalle 100's & Bianca, 38.5 in some other styles. I do have a high instep so wondering about the top of that flat.  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## heychar

Hey Ladies,

How do the suede *Highness* fit?


TIA


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

I purchased a pair of *Yolanda* peep toe online. My regular non cl size is a 10. My CL size varies from 41-42. I have the numero prive in a 42, jessy boot in 41, vivi wedge in 41 and i had the elisa in a 41.5 but had to sell because they kept slipping off. Would a 41 in the *Yolanda* fit me? Thanks much in advance


----------



## Dessye

heychar said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> How do the suede *Highness* fit?
> 
> 
> TIA



TTS to half-size up.  Suede stretches so I went TTS for mine.


----------



## Dessye

Mrs.MaeBe said:


> I purchased a pair of *Yolanda* peep toe online. My regular non cl size is a 10. My CL size varies from 41-42. I have the numero prive in a 42, jessy boot in 41, vivi wedge in 41 and i had the elisa in a 41.5 but had to sell because they kept slipping off. Would a 41 in the *Yolanda* fit me? Thanks much in advance



Hmmm, are your Numero Prives slightly large on you and are they old sizing or new sizing?  Sounds like a 41 would work for you but wait for someone else to chime in.


----------



## Dessye

heychar said:


> Hi Gals,
> 
> How do the Tri-color Patent Lady Peep Sling fit? I tried the Satin Jenny Sling 150 half size up and it was just that bit too big! made my ankles feel unstable! ...Would the Tri color LP sling fit the same way?


  For me, it is TTS to half size up, depends on the pair.


----------



## Dessye

heychar said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can anyone advise me on how the suede Bibi and suede Filter fit please!



Suede Bibi for me is TTS.  I have never tried the Filters.


----------



## Dessye

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, I'm kind of desperate as there's only one size left!  How does the Vicky Suede 120 Booty fit?  NAP suggests going a full size up but I've known them to be wrong in the past.  I am a size 38 in non CLs. I own the Decolletes, VPs and Simples and I'm 38 in all of them but Decolletes are snug in toe box.  However, half size up gave too much heel slippage as I have narrow heels. I would want to wear thin socks with them or tights.  There's only a 39 left.  Would that be too big?  Please help, many thanks.



For me Vicky suede booty is CL TTS so one size up might be a bit too roomy for tights and thin socks.  You could pad them with a full insole and no one would notice though.


----------



## Dessye

mayfairdolly said:


> I know I'm hopelessly late to this thread but I have to say if you have slim ankles then I would go for the 37's. I'm normally a 37.5 in designer (except for Prada haute couture which come up big so I am a 37 in those) and I take a Bianca in a 37. I tried them in the Mount Street store in London and the 37.5 kept slipping off my slightly smaller right foot. I am a 37.5 in a Mamanouk and Ron Ron and a 38 in the slingback Super Prive in calf leather.
> Hope that helps albeit belatedly! Happy New year btw!



My peacock metal patent Biancas are TTS to a half-size down.


----------



## Dessye

Ladies as many of you know, I rarely come into this thread but I thought I'd share my info with you all.

Maggie 140/160, Asteroid and Alti cork/spikes from this season are all running the same sizewise and that is a half-size up for me.  I tried the Maggie 160 and my TTS is a bit snug in the toebox for me/toe scrunch!  In the Alti cork I'm 37.5 as well even though I'll have to settle for my too snug 37s and live with them.


----------



## heychar

Dessye said:


> TTS to half-size up.  Suede stretches so I went TTS for mine.





Dessye said:


> For me, it is TTS to half size up, depends on the pair.





Dessye said:


> Suede Bibi for me is TTS.  I have never tried the Filters.



Thank you for your replys* Dessye*


----------



## honeybunch

Dessye said:


> For me Vicky suede booty is CL TTS so one size up might be a bit too roomy for tights and thin socks. You could pad them with a full insole and no one would notice though.


 
Thanks!  I also think one size up would be too big, in that case, as I have narrow feet and thin heels.  Too bad I've not seen my TTS or half size bigger yet!


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

Dessye said:


> Hmmm, are your Numero Prives slightly large on you and are they old sizing or new sizing?  Sounds like a 41 would work for you but wait for someone else to chime in.



Hey Dessye, i have NO idea if its the new or old sizing lol I'm guessing old since they are the Africa? THey fit perfectly.  If my feet were a few cm longer they would not fit. And i really don't understand that since i am a size 10  But hopefully you are right since i already ordered them


----------



## plpc

Hello ladies. wondering if a size 41.5 metallip or 41  big dorcet could fit me.
I'm a size 10us, 10.5 insoles ,41 in most designer shoes owns a patent rolando 41(new version) but tight. Tried a 40.5 Bianca . Thanks!


----------



## realorfake?

So I am purchasing the Maggie 140 I wear a size 8 in us sizing i m think size 38.5 for them what should I get ?!? And my feet I would say may ne narrow a little bit and I do have flat feet.


----------



## loubiqueen

LOUBOUTIN BIG LIPS LEOPARD
Hello...i am a size 8 in us shoes and most CL 38.5 except for my decollete patents which are a 39. I desperatly want a pair of Big Lips booties the leopard ones. Can anyone tell me what size would i need? i found a 38 considering the material im wondering if they stretch or is a 38 might be too small ? thanks in advance


----------



## realorfake?

WHAT SIZE WOULD I BE IN THE SUPER DOMBASLE ? I WEAR A 8 IN US. HERE IS A LINK OF THE SHOE AND COLOR.http://www.ebay.com/itm/110748390034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_8600wt_1270


----------



## Dessye

realorfake? said:


> So I am purchasing the Maggie 140 I wear a size 8 in us sizing i m think size 38.5 for them what should I get ?!? And my feet I would say may ne narrow a little bit and I do have flat feet.



Have you tried any other CLs and know your size in those styles?  That would help.


----------



## npt08

Hi girls, what size should I get for the new marpoil in patent leather? I'm a 8.5 US, I wear:

39 Lady Lynch 120
39.5 miss boxe 100
39 pigalle 120

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Missshiv

Hi everyone

Can anyone tel me how the 3 Fibbia 120 fit? I have the Miss Clichy 120 in 39 and Ronron's in 38.

Thanks


----------



## bagladyseattle

How does the satin  D'Orsay pointed shoes run?  Please advise.


----------



## chilecorona

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Ooo sorry one more question - Elisa. How is the sizing for this style? Does it run big or small?
> I am a 37.5 in the Simple (older sizing) and Decollete and Very Prive and Yoyo and Ron Ron and pretty much everything else.
> Thanks again!


 
I'm a 9.5 in other shoes but a 40 or 40.5 in most CLs. The Elisa in a 39.5 was WAY too small.  I got is on, but super snug (like the Disney Cinderella stepsister whose shoe popped off!)  I would have exchanged for a 40.5 BUT they didn't have that size so I never got to actually try it on. Hope this helps!


----------



## npt08

npt08 said:


> Hi girls, what size should I get for the new marpoil in patent leather? I'm a 8.5 US, I wear:
> 
> 39 Lady Lynch 120
> 39.5 miss boxe 100
> 39 pigalle 120
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Also, would I fit in Bianca 39.5? Thanks agaiN!!


----------



## shontel

Mine are US TTS; 1/2 size down from CL TTS. HTH!


Missshiv said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can anyone tel me how the 3 Fibbia 120 fit? I have the Miss Clichy 120 in 39 and Ronron's in 38.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Missshiv

shontel said:


> Mine are US TTS; 1/2 size down from CL TTS. HTH!



Thank you


----------



## Emma4790

Hi! What size could I  get in the altadama (new)
My tts is 37.5 - I currently wear:
Bianca - 37
pigalle 120 36.5
pigalle 100 - 37
bibi-37
une plume- 38
MBP- 37.5
lady peep- 37.5
ron ron -37.5 
lady daff -37.5

could I make any size between 37 to 38 work if I was desperate?? lol
Thanks hun buns!


----------



## BHmommy

hi CL ladies!  hoping you can help out a newbie...

my non-CL U.S. size is 7.5 (don't know what my CL size is, since these will be my first CLs!!)
my feet are average to wide
what size *sobek 140* should i take - CL size 38 or 38.5?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Dessye

npt08 said:


> Also, would I fit in Bianca 39.5? Thanks agaiN!!


  Do you know what season your Pigalle 120s are from?  The sizing changed about 2 years ago.


----------



## Dessye

Emma4790 said:


> Hi! What size could I  get in the altadama (new)
> My tts is 37.5 - I currently wear:
> Bianca - 37
> pigalle 120 36.5
> pigalle 100 - 37
> bibi-37
> une plume- 38
> MBP- 37.5
> lady peep- 37.5
> ron ron -37.5
> lady daff -37.5
> 
> could I make any size between 37 to 38 work if I was desperate?? lol
> Thanks hun buns!



It sounds like you are CL TTS 37.5 (I'm 37).  Pretty much all your shoes are 1/2 up from me!  I have longer toes so I need the 37 in AD and VP even though many of my 150s are 1/2 size down from what I consider my CL TTS.  It sounds to me like you could make these sizes work under desperate circumstances :giggles:  Hey I've made shoes 1 full size up work for me --- ie. 2 or even 3 half insoles   Ok, for 3 insoles I ask a cobbler to insert it under the insole or it would look stupid!


----------



## npt08

Dessye said:


> Do you know what season your Pigalle 120s are from?  The sizing changed about 2 years ago.



I have the Lucifer bow in size 39. Is it the older or newer sizing?


----------



## Dessye

BHmommy said:


> hi CL ladies!  hoping you can help out a newbie...
> 
> my non-CL U.S. size is 7.5 (don't know what my CL size is, since these will be my first CLs!!)
> my feet are average to wide
> what size *sobek 140* should i take - CL size 38 or 38.5?
> 
> thanks in advance!



Yikes this may be difficult.  Have you tried any other CLs and saw how you sized on those?  Some ladies' CL TTS are larger than their US size and some (ie. me) are smaller than their US size.  The Sobek is a STIFF shoe so going too small is not an option IMO.  With avg to wide feet, sizing up a half size and then using half insoles to fill the heel gap will be best I believe.

I have the Sobek and they are size 37 (my CL TTS) for a perfect fit insole length wise.  I am US size 37.5 with average width feet, medium arch and long toes.  My foot (insole) length is 9.5 inches.  Perhaps I can help a bit more if you measure your foot length?


----------



## Dessye

npt08 said:


> I have the Lucifer bow in size 39. Is it the older or newer sizing?



Newer sizing.  It sounds like you are a CL TTS 39.5.  When you wear your Lucifers is there a heel gap or no?  The Bianca fits differently for different people but generally TTS to half size down.  For the most part it comes down to the shape of your toes.  For me, I'm TTS 37 and can fit (lengthwise) into 36.5 (no heel gap) but my toes kill so I size up to 37 and use a half insole to close the gap.  HTH!


----------



## npt08

Dessye said:


> Newer sizing.  It sounds like you are a CL TTS 39.5.  When you wear your Lucifers is there a heel gap or no?  The Bianca fits differently for different people but generally TTS to half size down.  For the most part it comes down to the shape of your toes.  For me, I'm TTS 37 and can fit (lengthwise) into 36.5 (no heel gap) but my toes kill so I size up to 37 and use a half insole to close the gap.  HTH!



Dessye, that really helps! I fit perfectly into my 39 Lucifer bow, there is no heel gap. I think I'm gonna go for Bianca 39.5, after all it's always better to get it slightly bigger than too tight..Thanks so much!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

chilecorona said:


> I'm a 9.5 in other shoes but a 40 or 40.5 in most CLs. The Elisa in a 39.5 was WAY too small. I got is on, but super snug (like the Disney Cinderella stepsister whose shoe popped off!)  I would have exchanged for a 40.5 BUT they didn't have that size so I never got to actually try it on. Hope this helps!


 Thanks *chile!*


----------



## Emma4790

Dessye said:


> It sounds like you are CL TTS 37.5 (I'm 37). Pretty much all your shoes are 1/2 up from me! I have longer toes so I need the 37 in AD and VP even though many of my 150s are 1/2 size down from what I consider my CL TTS. It sounds to me like you could make these sizes work under desperate circumstances :giggles: Hey I've made shoes 1 full size up work for me --- ie. 2 or even 3 half insoles  Ok, for 3 insoles I ask a cobbler to insert it under the insole or it would look stupid!


 
Thank you muffin! I think I might actually be able to grab them in my tts after all, after waiting anxiously for a whole 9 hours for a reply from the boutique -  no desperate measures required! Yay!!!!


----------



## LaRochelle

My size in CL is usually 37 - 37.5:

37 in these was too small: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43ac56da52#ht_5375wt_1189

37.5 in these too tight!:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item460003716f#ht_5366wt_956

*I want to buy booties in size 38 but afraid they might be too big. Anyone familiar with this style?* http://www.ebay.com/itm/230727937031?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1204

My wight is regular to wide and insole measures almost 9.5" ...if anyone has booties like that, are they comfortable? So far I had two CL booties and both of them were extremely uncomfortable... I have CL classic boots (not sure about style, bought them at NM two years ago) in size 37.5 and can wear them all day long. Any insight will be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## nexisfan

So lady peep is tts?  Do they stretch at all? There's a pair of black glitter ones I'm eyeing and contemplating that are .5 down.


----------



## 05_sincere

Could I fit a bianca in a 36.5?
Batik lady peep in 37
Altadama 37
Pigalle Plato 37
Pigalle 120 36.5
Luxura 37.5
Anthra Maggie 37.5
Ron Ron 37
Lady Clou 37


----------



## Dessye

Emma4790 said:


> Thank you muffin! I think I might actually be able to grab them in my tts after all, after waiting anxiously for a whole 9 hours for a reply from the boutique -  no desperate measures required! Yay!!!!



That's great!


----------



## Dessye

05_sincere said:


> Could I fit a bianca in a 36.5?
> Batik lady peep in 37
> Altadama 37
> Pigalle Plato 37
> Pigalle 120 36.5
> Luxura 37.5
> Anthra Maggie 37.5
> Ron Ron 37
> Lady Clou 37



A Bianca is a Ron Ron on a platform, so if you think you might be able to fit into a Ron Ron 36.5 then the Bianca will be fine.  What material are you thinking of for Bianca. Patent?  Sounds like it might be a bit tight for you though.  Your sizing is very similar to mine actually.


----------



## 05_sincere

Dessye said:
			
		

> A Bianca is a Ron Ron on a platform, so if you think you might be able to fit into a Ron Ron 36.5 then the Bianca will be fine.  What material are you thinking of for Bianca. Patent?  Sounds like it might be a bit tight for you though.  Your sizing is very similar to mine actually.



The Bianca is patent I thought everyone said they stretch out? I'm torn between the nude bianca and nude manics???


----------



## heychar

Hi Ladies,

How do the Toundra boots fit? TIA


----------



## realorfake?

so i really want to buy these christian louboutin ariellita but i did not see the sizing for these on here. i wear a 8us so what would i be for these shoes ?


----------



## shontel

Don't do it! I made the mistake of ordering a pair 1/2 down from my TTS and had to return them to Saks.  You may get away with it ONLY if they are professionally stretched.  And that's still a maybe.  TTS is your safest bet though!


nexisfan said:


> So lady peep is tts?  Do they stretch at all? There's a pair of black glitter ones I'm eyeing and contemplating that are .5 down.


----------



## Dessye

LaRochelle said:


> My size in CL is usually 37 - 37.5:
> 
> 37 in these was too small: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43ac56da52#ht_5375wt_1189
> 
> 37.5 in these too tight!:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item460003716f#ht_5366wt_956
> 
> *I want to buy booties in size 38 but afraid they might be too big. Anyone familiar with this style?* http://www.ebay.com/itm/230727937031?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> My wight is regular to wide and insole measures almost 9.5" ...if anyone has booties like that, are they comfortable? So far I had two CL booties and both of them were extremely uncomfortable... I have CL classic boots (not sure about style, bought them at NM two years ago) in size 37.5 and can wear them all day long. Any insight will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Is there a difference between the Lina being too small and the Dahlias being too tight?  Where were the Dahlias tight?  Your insole length is the same as my left foot except I have average width feet but unfortunately I have not tried on either of these two styles.  IIRC, the Dahlia was small to size and extremely uncomfortable in the toe box.

Are the Clic Clac booties are 100 or 120?  Perhaps you should ask the seller because it might make a difference in the sizing due to the higher arch of 120.

ETA: I should add that having close-toed booties a half size too large isn't that big a deal unless you don't like the idea of adding a half insole in.


----------



## PetitColibri

nexisfan said:


> So lady peep is tts?  Do they stretch at all? There's a pair of black glitter ones I'm eyeing and contemplating that are .5 down.



I took my lady peep nude glitter 0.5 size down and they fit perfectly ! they are a little tight but after wearing them a whole day I think they will definitely stretch a little and be fine

then again, every one's foot is different...


----------



## NANI1972

How do the 8 Mignons 120 run? 

My CL sizing:

Bianca 36.5
Lucifer 100 36.5
Pigalle SPike 100 37 (a 36.5 would have been better)
Watersnake AD 37
Python HP 37
Declic WS Sling 37

I am a US 6.5, will a Mignon 120 in a 36.5 work for me? TIA


----------



## anjali

How do bibi's fit? I'm tts 37 in pretty much everything except lp which I am a 36 1/2.


----------



## BHmommy

Dessye said:


> Yikes this may be difficult.  Have you tried any other CLs and saw how you sized on those?  Some ladies' CL TTS are larger than their US size and some (ie. me) are smaller than their US size.  The Sobek is a STIFF shoe so going too small is not an option IMO.  With avg to wide feet, sizing up a half size and then using half insoles to fill the heel gap will be best I believe.
> 
> I have the Sobek and they are size 37 (my CL TTS) for a perfect fit insole length wise.  I am US size 37.5 with average width feet, medium arch and long toes.  My foot (insole) length is 9.5 inches.  Perhaps I can help a bit more if you measure your foot length?



hi dessye - thanks so much for your input!  i ended up ordering 38.5 and they fit fine;  a little heel slippage when i walk, but i will definitely use half-insoles per your advice, or maybe heel grips.  i don't expect these to stretch at all (correct me if i'm wrong) and i think 38 would've been too tight for the width of my feet. 

this won't be my last pair, that's for sure!  i've already started researching hyper prives... heh heh.


----------



## Dessye

BHmommy said:


> hi dessye - thanks so much for your input!  i ended up ordering 38.5 and they fit fine;  a little heel slippage when i walk, but i will definitely use half-insoles per your advice, or maybe heel grips.  i don't expect these to stretch at all (correct me if i'm wrong) and i think 38 would've been too tight for the width of my feet.
> 
> this won't be my last pair, that's for sure!  i've alreadouly started researching hyper prives... heh heh.



 Well you're a great researcher.  Congrats on getting a great fit on your first pair!

And no, I would not expect the Sobek to stretch much.


----------



## MissCL

girls,

i'm size 6 and just bought suede bianca but they are a bit to big for me.
now i'm ordering mago. should i buy 5.5 or 6 will fit?


----------



## sophinette007

Bianca is an exception, it is a rare louboutin style that runs big. Mago/Maggie style have a very short and narrow toe box so I guess you should go TTS and pick a size 6. You are surely a size 5.5 in Bianca because they run 0.5 size or a whole size(for very narrow feet) bigger than normal sizing.



MissCL said:


> girls,
> 
> i'm size 6 and just bought suede bianca but they are a bit to big for me.
> now i'm ordering mago. should i buy 5.5 or 6 will fit?


----------



## sophinette007

I am a size 38.5 and for me they are TTS. They tend too stretch a bit but not too much in glitter material



nexisfan said:


> So lady peep is tts?  Do they stretch at all? There's a pair of black glitter ones I'm eyeing and contemplating that are .5 down.


----------



## MissCL

sophinette007 said:


> Bianca is an exception, it is a rare louboutin style that runs big. Mago/Maggie style have a very short and narrow toe box so I guess you should go TTS and pick a size 6. You are surely a size 5.5 in Bianca because they run 0.5 size or a whole size(for very narrow feet) bigger than normal sizing.



thank you 

i found a good offer for mago 5.5 but, as you said, it's better to pick size 6


----------



## sophinette007

They will stretch , patent tend to stretch a lot! I bet a size 36.5 would be perfect for you as this style tend to run 0.5 size bigger from Louboutin TTS.
I have the Nude Bianca na dthe Nude Maniac! I sold the Nude Maniac and kept the Bianca which are so classy and versatile and moreover the nude patent of the Bianca is more gorgeous and flattering than the Cappucino nude patent of the Maniac!
Always Bianca!



05_sincere said:


> The Bianca is patent I thought everyone said they stretch out? I'm torn between the nude bianca and nude manics???


----------



## sophinette007

Hi Nani! I have the 8 mignons 120 and they tend to be quite narrow, so I bet a size 37 would be better for you than a size 36.5 except if you have narrow feet, in that case a size 36.5 may work well. I have sized up 0.5 from my TTS.



NANI1972 said:


> How do the 8 Mignons 120 run?
> 
> My CL sizing:
> 
> Bianca 36.5
> Lucifer 100 36.5
> Pigalle SPike 100 37 (a 36.5 would have been better)
> Watersnake AD 37
> Python HP 37
> Declic WS Sling 37
> 
> I am a US 6.5, will a Mignon 120 in a 36.5 work for me? TIA


----------



## sophinette007

anjali said:


> How do bibi's fit? I'm tts 37 in pretty much everything except lp which I am a 36 1/2.


 
Hi! Bibi runs like Bianca.They tend to run 0.5 size bigger. I think you should size down a half of size from your louboutin TTS so a size 36.5 would be fine.


----------



## anjali

sophinette007 said:
			
		

> Hi! Bibi runs like Bianca.They tend to run 0.5 size bigger. I think you should size down a half of size from your louboutin TTS so a size 36.5 would be fine.



 I saw that someone posted that the NAP international site had a camel bibi in size 38 and it the NAP site said it ran small and to get a whole size bigger so I got excited but I knew it didn't sound right oh well I guess no bibi for me. Thank you though!


----------



## NANI1972

sophinette007 said:


> Hi Nani! I have the 8 mignons 120 and they tend to be quite narrow, so I bet a size 37 would be better for you than a size 36.5 except if you have narrow feet, in that case a size 36.5 may work well. I have sized up 0.5 from my TTS.


 Thanks for the reply. I was thinking a 36.5 would work for me bc I tried a 37.5 on at Saks (that's all that had available in my size range) and they were huge. The SA gave me a foot pad and they were still slipping off. Oh well I'll see when I get them, they are suede so I'll stretch the bejesus out of them.


----------



## Racine

I own the Pigalle Plato 140mm in size 41.5 and it fits fine.  I am considering purchasing a Pigalle Plato 120mm and would like to know if you think the size would be the same or since the arch is not as high, order 1/2 size up to a 42?  My US size is typically 11 or 11.5.


----------



## LongWishList

Hello, I need some advice on the pigalle 120.
I am usually a 38.5 - 39 in regular shoes, but leaning towards a 38.5
I would say I have a normal width in feet.
I have Biancas in a size 39 which will not stay on my feet for a second (they stretched out after wearing for an hour) 
I have seen a pair of the pigalle in 37.5, do you think I have any chance of fitting into them? They are on Ebay so I would not be able to return them but I really really want them 
Thank you for your help


----------



## shontel

If your US Size is a 8.5-9, I believe you would fit Pigalle 120 38.5. 
But, if your US Size is a 7.5-8, then the Pigalle 37.5 would fit perfectly.

Pigalle 120 runs 1/2 to 1 full size larger than other CLs.  My US TTS is 7.5 - 8 and my CL TTS is 38.5.  Size 37.5 is perfect for me in the Pigalle 120.  If anything, I would size up to 38.

HTH.



LongWishList said:


> Hello, I need some advice on the pigalle 120.
> I am usually a 38.5 - 39 in regular shoes, but leaning towards a 38.5
> I would say I have a normal width in feet.
> I have Biancas in a size 39 which will not stay on my feet for a second (they stretched out after wearing for an hour)
> I have seen a pair of the pigalle in 37.5, do you think I have any chance of fitting into them? They are on Ebay so I would not be able to return them but I really really want them
> Thank you for your help


----------



## LongWishList

shontel said:


> If your US Size is a 8.5-9, I believe you would fit Pigalle 120 38.5.
> But, if your US Size is a 7.5-8, then the Pigalle 37.5 would fit perfectly.
> 
> Pigalle 120 runs 1/2 to 1 full size larger than other CLs.  My US TTS is 7.5 - 8 and my CL TTS is 38.5.  Size 37.5 is perfect for me in the Pigalle 120.  If anything, I would size up to 38.
> 
> HTH.



Thank you for your help. I am not actually from the USA, but when I have purchased shoes from USA they have ranged from 7.5 to 8.5. 
The Steve Madden shoes fit me perfectly in a 7.5 
I am thinking I shall risk it and get the pigalles in the 37.5 and if they are too tight try to break them in and stretch them. I hope they will fit.


----------



## shontel

The Pigalles 37.5 should work. Go for it! Good luck!



LongWishList said:


> Thank you for your help. I am not actually from the USA, but when I have purchased shoes from USA they have ranged from 7.5 to 8.5.
> The Steve Madden shoes fit me perfectly in a 7.5
> I am thinking I shall risk it and get the pigalles in the 37.5 and if they are too tight try to break them in and stretch them. I hope they will fit.


----------



## LaRochelle

Dessye said:


> Is there a difference between the Lina being too small and the Dahlias being too tight?  Where were the Dahlias tight?
> .



Thanks for response! Yes ))) the difference is that I could not wear Lina for more than few minutes and I can walk in Dahlias (several hours ) but its too tight in the toe box.

Have you ever tried/had Rolando with the zip on the back? I wondering if 37.5 would fit me...


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> How do the 8 Mignons 120 run?
> 
> My CL sizing:
> 
> Bianca 36.5
> Lucifer 100 36.5
> Pigalle SPike 100 37 (a 36.5 would have been better)
> Watersnake AD 37
> Python HP 37
> Declic WS Sling 37
> 
> I am a US 6.5, will a Mignon 120 in a 36.5 work for me? TIA



We are exactly the same size haha!  Then 36.5 should be fine for you in 8 Mignons.


----------



## Dessye

LaRochelle said:


> Thanks for response! Yes ))) the difference is that I could not wear Lina for more than few minutes and I can walk in Dahlias (several hours ) but its too tight in the toe box.
> 
> Have you ever tried/had Rolando with the zip on the back? I wondering if 37.5 would fit me...



Sounds to me that you're TTS 37-37.5.  Could you get your entire foot into Lina without having toe 'clawing' (I don't know to better describe it).  The Dahlia was notorious for having a tight toebox.  I'm not that familiar with the newer sizing Rolando, although I do believe they are CL TTS (new sizing).  If you're TTS 37.5, then the Rolando should work for you.  Worse comes to worst, you may need a half insole.


----------



## NANI1972

Dessye said:


> We are exactly the same size haha!  Then 36.5 should be fine for you in 8 Mignons.


lol too bad we don't live closer together we could do a shoe exchange!

Thanks I hope the 36.5 works! At second cut I'll make them work!


----------



## 05_sincere

sophinette007 said:
			
		

> They will stretch , patent tend to stretch a lot! I bet a size 36.5 would be perfect for you as this style tend to run 0.5 size bigger from Louboutin TTS.
> I have the Nude Bianca na dthe Nude Maniac! I sold the Nude Maniac and kept the Bianca which are so classy and versatile and moreover the nude patent of the Bianca is more gorgeous and flattering than the Cappucino nude patent of the Maniac!
> Always Bianca!



Thanks the auction ended so the hunt continues


----------



## LaRochelle

Dessye said:


> Sounds to me that you're TTS 37-37.5.  Could you get your entire foot into Lina without having toe 'clawing' (I don't know to better describe it).  The Dahlia was notorious for having a tight toebox.  I'm not that familiar with the newer sizing Rolando, although I do believe they are CL TTS (new sizing).  If you're TTS 37.5, then the Rolando should work for you.  Worse comes to worst, you may need a half insole.



If I remember correctly, my toes weren't entirely straight in Lina and maybe therefore it hurt so much. It also hurt a lot in the mid-foot, especially "metatarsal bone" (not sure if that is the right word) I didn't even bother to stretch them because of the stitching: it would not work...


----------



## sshoelover

Please help!

I am a tight 39 in a Bianca patent leather and bought them because some one said they stretch more than other leather types. Is this true? I just ordered a 39.5 in a BiBi glitter so are these going to be to big for me?

Thanks ladies....in great distress


----------



## jettsett

hi ladies...need sizing advice on the fifi patents.  heel height I believe is 100mm.

my normal US shoe size is US8.5-9.  

in the following brands:  9 West - 8.5-9, cavalli - EU39.5, lanvin - EU40, fiorentini+baker - EU38.5, Pedro Garcia - EU40, Isabel Marant - EU39

there is one last pair of the CL fifi in nude patent in size 40.  would this fit me well? unfortunately, I have NO CL experience whatsoever and these would be my first pair. 

my foot length (standing on a measuring tape) is about 10 1/4" in length. I have slightly wide feet. hope all that info helps!

thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


----------



## crodrigue

Not sure if I'm posting this in the correct area... However, I am wanting some help with the Miss Clichy 140 - are they easy to walk in and how is the size running? 
Should I do the Miss  140 or Delic 120?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## AEGIS

a search would likely be your best bet


----------



## PetitColibri

crodrigue said:


> Not sure if I'm posting this in the correct area... However, I am wanting some help with the Miss Clichy 140 - are they easy to walk in and how is the size running?
> Should I do the Miss  140 or Delic 120?
> Thanks in advance!!



I have the Miss Clichy 140 nude nappa : for sizing I would go 1/2 size up (from you CL TTS) because the toe box is not really roomy.
Otherwise, I find them easy to walk in and pretty comfy considering the 140 heel 
plus super sexy !

I also think if you take suede they will be more forgiving an easy to stretch.
HTH !


----------



## Jasluxe

Hi ladies! I'm new and so confused! 
I have been searching for Lady Peeps for a while in a 36.5. They are now available in a 37. 

I'm not sure what the sizing is like for this shoe. The only other pair I have is the Lady Lynch in a 36 (known to run big).

Are Lady Peeps TTS?
The Saks website says "OUR FIT MODEL RECOMMENDS ordering one size up as this style runs small. " 
Now, I'm extremely confused because the CL website says they're TTS. 

THese are for black PATENT. I'm not sure if that makes a difference..? Do they stretch?

Please let me know what size I should get!
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Jasluxe said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new and so confused!
> I have been searching for Lady Peeps for a while in a 36.5. They are now available in a 37.
> 
> I'm not sure what the sizing is like for this shoe. The only other pair I have is the Lady Lynch in a 36 (known to run big).
> 
> Are Lady Peeps TTS?
> The Saks website says "OUR FIT MODEL RECOMMENDS ordering one size up as this style runs small. "
> Now, I'm extremely confused because the CL website says they're TTS.
> 
> THese are for black PATENT. I'm not sure if that makes a difference..? Do they stretch?
> 
> Please let me know what size I should get!
> Thanks in advance!!!



Saks sizing advice often says that and is often wrong.  For me I took mine in my CL TTS.


----------



## wannaprada

crodrigue said:


> Not sure if I'm posting this in the correct area... However, I am wanting some help with the Miss Clichy 140 - are they easy to walk in and how is the size running?
> Should I do the Miss  140 or Delic 120?
> Thanks in advance!!



I have the Miss Clichy in suede and they are a little tight in the toe box. Had I gone up .5, however, I think they may have been a little too big. After a few wears, they are getting better. And they are a super sexy shoe. I love them! For the Declic, I ended up selling mines because they were just too tight. I'm usually a 40.5-41 and the 41 Declic was too small. I needed at least a 41.5 if not a 42. Hope this helps.


----------



## mularice

crodrigue said:
			
		

> Not sure if I'm posting this in the correct area... However, I am wanting some help with the Miss Clichy 140 - are they easy to walk in and how is the size running?
> Should I do the Miss  140 or Delic 120?
> Thanks in advance!!



I have Miss Clichy in red suede. Took it +0.5 from my CL TTS. They fit nicely around the toe box in this size but I need a slight heel grip (but that is normal for me). Suede feels really comfy as I have wide feet so the 0.5 up and the fact the suede gives makes them fit nicer. I had the Declic in my TTS but needed +0.5 which was sold out. They were kid though so needed to be broken in more than suede. I prefer the Miss Clichy personally but I did have to practice a little (I'm a bit wobbly on really soft thick pile carpet and stairs with no rail!)


----------



## jettsett

BUMP!  anyone?  please?  help!!!  thanks!!



jettsett said:


> hi ladies...need sizing advice on the fifi patents.  heel height I believe is 100mm.
> 
> my normal US shoe size is US8.5-9.
> 
> in the following brands:  9 West - 8.5-9, cavalli - EU39.5, lanvin - EU40, fiorentini+baker - EU38.5, Pedro Garcia - EU40, Isabel Marant - EU39
> 
> there is one last pair of the CL fifi in nude patent in size 40.  would this fit me well? unfortunately, I have NO CL experience whatsoever and these would be my first pair.
> 
> my foot length (standing on a measuring tape) is about 10 1/4" in length. I have slightly wide feet. hope all that info helps!
> 
> thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


----------



## Ayala

jettsett said:
			
		

> BUMP!  anyone?  please?  help!!!  thanks!!



I would hazard to say you are closer to a 39.5 than a 40. That being said if you don't  mind returning them, buy the 40s on ecomm, try them on, see if you can pad up, and return them if they don't work.


----------



## chloe speaks

sshoelover said:


> Please help!
> 
> I am a tight 39 in a Bianca patent leather and bought them because some one said they stretch more than other leather types. Is this true? I just ordered a 39.5 in a BiBi glitter so are these going to be to big for me?
> 
> Thanks ladies....in great distress



This Bianca's and bibis are a bit tricky. First of all, of all the leathers, patent stretches LEAST. That said, many ladies take their Bianca's and bibis 1/2 to 1 size DOWN from their regular CL TTS. So if patent Bianca a fits tight and you've  worn them a few times already then it's a good bet they won't stretch much more. It if it's tight then a Bibi is probably going to be fine, probably your CL tts. If it stretches a bit a heel pad will be great. 

Personally I prefer my Bianca AND Bibi in my CL tts w a heel pad if needed so the toe box has a bit more room


----------



## MoneyHunny

Hi, ive just brought my first pair of Louboutin Morphin 100 Calf Hair Heels from Netaporter, but i got 37 1/2 i take 37 is there any way i could pad them out so i get a snug fit. BTW how do i upload images on here ? thanks


----------



## Ayala

MoneyHunny said:


> Hi, ive just brought my first pair of Louboutin Morphin 100 Calf Hair Heels from Netaporter, but i got 37 1/2 i take 37 is there any way i could pad them out so i get a snug fit. BTW how do i upload images on here ? thanks



http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html


----------



## MoneyHunny

Thanks 4 that great advice and information there


----------



## NANI1972

How does the Twistochat 100 run? I am a U.S. 6.5 with normal width feet. Would a 36.5 work for me?

Manchon 37 
Lucifer 100 36.5
Pigalle Spike 100 37 (a 36.5 would have been better)
Watersnake AD 37
Python HP 37
Declic WS Sling 37

I am a US 6.5, will a Mignon 120 in a 36.5 work for me? TIA


----------



## brittany729

Hi ladies.  I'm looking for sizing advice for the Melides 120 wedge.  My TTS is 36.  Size 36 has worked for my Pampas, 35.5 for zebra tigresse, 35.5 for winter trash, 36 for morphing bootie.  36.5 too big for my Hyper Prive.  Thanks in advance


----------



## 318Platinum

I need to know how the Pigalle 120mm and Pigalle Plato 140mm run and what size I would need.

I wear 42s in ALL CLs so far that I have tried on and bought.

Daffodile- 42 -TTS
Mago- 42 -A little snug
Bianca-42 -TTS
MBB-42 -TTS

Hopefully, this information will help you all determine if I should stick with 42s in all the styles that I have inquired about, or if I should not worry about certain styles because they are too small. I don't want my heel to hang off the back of a slingback, and that is my biggest concern, other than my toes hanging out like a Gargoyle on a ledge! lol

Thank you in advance, Ladies and/or Gents!


----------



## sshoelover

chloe speaks said:


> This Bianca's and bibis are a bit tricky. First of all, of all the leathers, patent stretches LEAST. That said, many ladies take their Bianca's and bibis 1/2 to 1 size DOWN from their regular CL TTS. So if patent Bianca a fits tight and you've  worn them a few times already then it's a good bet they won't stretch much more. It if it's tight then a Bibi is probably going to be fine, probably your CL tts. If it stretches a bit a heel pad will be great.
> 
> Personally I prefer my Bianca AND Bibi in my CL tts w a heel pad if needed so the toe box has a bit more room



Thanks, it worked!!!!! Very helpful.


----------



## sophinette007

Hi! PP 120 run like Pigalle 100 so take your louboutin TTS for those but if you have narrow feet, I recommand to size down 0.5 of size from your louboutin TTS.
For info I am a size 38 and a louboutin TTS 38.5 and take a size 38.5 for those and they are perfect because I don't have narrow feet.

PP 140 run like Pigalle 120 so I think you would need to size down 0.5 from your louboutin TTS so a size 41.5 would be great but again if you have narrow feet you could go for one whole size down from your louboutin TTS. This particular style stretches a lot!
For info, for Pigalle 120 I have a size 38 and they are perfect but I am also a size 38 in Bianca and Daffodile which are styles that tend to run a little bit bigger than others as Pigalle 120. For reference I am a size 38.5 in mago and Maggies because those are narrow on the toebox.

I hope that's help!



318Platinum said:


> I need to know how the Pigalle 120mm and Pigalle Plato 140mm run and what size I would need.
> 
> I wear 42s in ALL CLs so far that I have tried on and bought.
> 
> Daffodile- 42 -TTS
> Mago- 42 -A little snug
> Bianca-42 -TTS
> MBB-42 -TTS
> 
> Hopefully, this information will help you all determine if I should stick with 42s in all the styles that I have inquired about, or if I should not worry about certain styles because they are too small. I don't want my heel to hang off the back of a slingback, and that is my biggest concern, other than my toes hanging out like a Gargoyle on a ledge! lol
> 
> Thank you in advance, Ladies and/or Gents!


----------



## sophinette007

NANI1972 said:


> How does the Twistochat 100 run? I am a U.S. 6.5 with normal width feet. Would a 36.5 work for me?
> 
> Manchon 37
> Lucifer 100 36.5
> Pigalle Spike 100 37 (a 36.5 would have been better)
> Watersnake AD 37
> Python HP 37
> Declic WS Sling 37
> 
> I am a US 6.5, will a Mignon 120 in a 36.5 work for me? TIA


 
Hi! The Twistochat run like Pigalle 100 so like your lucifer bow 100= a size 36.5 would fit the best.
For 8 mignon, a size 36.5 could work but those are very narrow so I would tend to say pick a size 37 but if you have them on a good price in size 36.5 just go for them and stretch them out! I hope that's help!


----------



## 318Platinum

sophinette007 said:


> Hi! PP 120 run like Pigalle 100 so take your louboutin TTS for those but if you have narrow feet, I recommand to size down 0.5 of size from your louboutin TTS.
> For info I am a size 38 and a louboutin TTS 38.5 and take a size 38.5 for those and they are perfect because I don't have narrow feet.
> 
> PP 140 run like Pigalle 120 so I think you would need to size down 0.5 from your louboutin TTS so a size 41.5 would be great but again if you have narrow feet you could go for one whole size down from your louboutin TTS. This particular style stretches a lot!
> For info, for Pigalle 120 I have a size 38 and they are perfect but I am also a size 38 in Bianca and Daffodile which are styles that tend to run a little bit bigger than others as Pigalle 120. For reference I am a size 38.5 in mago and Maggies because those are narrow on the toebox.
> 
> I hope that's help!




Yes, I believe it helps a LOT!!! I think I may need to stick with 42s for the most part, but The Pigalle may be the ONLY style I could probably wear a 41.5 in. I will definitely see soon. Thank you so much for answering my question, *Sophinette*!! The info will be very helpful!


----------



## bitchychinky

Has anyone tried on the dafsling?  Im a 35 but I have a pair of pik pik pik's in 35.5 and they fit great.  Any advice?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

hey ladies

I'm a 42 in all things CL (New Simple, Simple, Mistical, VP, etc) and some thing CL I can't wear wear because they're too small (decollette, rolando, etc)

Does anyone know how the Sonietta leopard pony hair flats run in the larger size run?
Trying to take advantage of a buy it now before someone else does!

Thanks so much!


----------



## sophinette007

*****ychinky said:


> Has anyone tried on the dafsling? Im a 35 but I have a pair of pik pik pik's in 35.5 and they fit great. Any advice?


 
I think they run lke the daffodile so your TTS because Daf runs a bit big so you don't need to size up. A size 35 for you sounds good!


----------



## bitchychinky

sophinette007 said:


> I think they run lke the daffodile so your TTS because Daf runs a bit big so you don't need to size up. A size 35 for you sounds good!



Thank you so much!
Ordered!


----------



## Seraphim

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> hey ladies
> 
> I'm a 42 in all things CL (New Simple, Simple, Mistical, VP, etc) and some thing CL I can't wear wear because they're too small (decollette, rolando, etc)
> 
> Does anyone know how the Sonietta leopard pony hair flats run in the larger size run?
> Trying to take advantage of a buy it now before someone else does!
> 
> Thanks so much!



I am totally new to CLs and have no idea which size to choose (unfortunately I have no store near by, where I could try some on). I normally wear a 42 in every high heel shoe (but I am from Germany, I don't know if that makes a difference). Could you tell me the insole measurements of a pair of your CLs? Or how long your feet are? Than I could compare it to me and see if there is a chance for me to get a pair of CLs that would fit me. Are there any styles that run particular big?
Thanks for your help =)


----------



## sophia_s

Hi ladies. I need some sizing advice on Decollete's 100mm. I don't own any Louboutins but my regular size is 36.5 or 37 when there are no half sizes available. I'm looking to order them online as the collection at Holt Renfrew here is very limited. 

Thanks!


----------



## CelticLuv

Coroclic Leopard...how does that run?
I'm a 35 in majority of my CL's. Would a size 36 fit me ok?
thanks!!!


----------



## jamidee

I'm looking for sizing on the Nabuck Altadama. 

I'm a TTS 40 (but wear a us9) in most styles: Patent Bianca, LP, VP, Python HP, titi, fifi, declic, maggie 140mm, Lady Peep sling
40.5: Docellete, Ron Ron
39.5: Bibi, yoyo zeppa, Daffodil
39: Pigalle 120mm

I know it will be snug, but would a 39 be impossible to get my foot into? I emailed the seller and she says she wears a 40 in the Rolando. I've never tried this style on but it looks like I'd wear a 40.5.


----------



## sophinette007

I am so sorry for you but The AD is a narrow style due to the double plateform (external and internal). I guess you might need a size 40 in those. AD runs like Maggies because they are narrow on the toe box. So I guess that a size 39 might be one whole size too small for you.



jamidee said:


> I'm looking for sizing on the Nabuck Altadama.
> 
> I'm a TTS 40 (but wear a us9) in most styles: Patent Bianca, LP, VP, Python HP, titi, fifi, declic, maggie 140mm, Lady Peep sling
> 40.5: Docellete, Ron Ron
> 39.5: Bibi, yoyo zeppa, Daffodil
> 39: Pigalle 120mm
> 
> I know it will be snug, but would a 39 be impossible to get my foot into? I emailed the seller and she says she wears a 40 in the Rolando. I've never tried this style on but it looks like I'd wear a 40.5.


----------



## Soli156

Hi! What would you do with CL studded velvet loafers? Go up a size? TTS?


----------



## wbeast

Hello ladies, I'm on the verge of doing some serious comfort-shopping and these are calling out to me: 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DAFFODIL-PANAMA-GEOMETRIC-SHOES-38-5-NIB-LADY-DAF-/270886318987?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f1215338b#ht_1215wt_1071

There seems to be contradictory advice on the sizing though. CL says they're TTS but the seller insists that they run a size smaller. All of my Loubs are 37.5. Will these do?


----------



## GCGDanielle

I am also 37.5 in most of my CL's (although lately, sizing has been extremely erratic).  I tried on this exact style, and I went down to a 37 and they still didn't feel as snug as I like (I abhor heel slippage).  So, speaking personally, I would say at least 0.5 down on this style.



wbeast said:


> Hello ladies, I'm on the verge of doing some serious comfort-shopping and these are calling out to me:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHRISTIA...en_s_Shoes&hash=item3f1215338b#ht_1215wt_1071
> 
> There seems to be contradictory advice on the sizing though. CL says they're TTS but the seller insists that they run a size smaller. All of my Loubs are 37.5. Will these do?


----------



## unoma

Seraphim said:


> I am totally new to CLs and have no idea which size to choose (unfortunately I have no store near by, where I could try some on). I normally wear a 42 in every high heel shoe (but I am from Germany, I don't know if that makes a difference). Could you tell me the insole measurements of a pair of your CLs? Or how long your feet are? Than I could compare it to me and see if there is a chance for me to get a pair of CLs that would fit me. Are there any styles that run particular big?
> Thanks for your help =)


 

Hi,
I aso live in Germany on/off but i buy from CL store in Switzerland and England.
I also wear sizes 41.5 or 42. Depending on the style.
What style are you after and i can see if i can help you.
Send me a PM.
Cheers


----------



## sshoelover

unoma said:


> Hi,
> I aso live in Germany on/off but i buy from CL store in Switzerland and England.
> I also wear sizes 41.5 or 42. Depending on the style.
> What style are you after and i can see if i can help you.
> Send me a PM.
> Cheers


I used to live in Germany and my German size is a 39.5 and I actually just looked, I still have a pair from ten years ago that are still in good shape (they are flats  and are a little  bit large 1/2 size because more TTS than a CL or Manolo!) I am a us 9 which is a 39 in Germany and for the designers according to the international size charts, but designers run small. I think that you can go by your German size on the CL's and check the size guide in the other section of this web-page. I have only two pairs of CL's that are my true size a 39 Bianca and Lady Peep, 39.5 Bibi and Pigalle  - those fit  best!, and prives I wear a 40. So some you go down, some you go up almost a full size. I have wide feet and I  believe all Germans tend to have bigger feet than most Americans. So depending on what you want to buy for your first shoe, me and the other lovely ladies can help you further.


----------



## unoma

Seraphim said:


> I am totally new to CLs and have no idea which size to choose (unfortunately I have no store near by, where I could try some on). I normally wear a 42 in every high heel shoe (but I am from Germany, I don't know if that makes a difference). Could you tell me the insole measurements of a pair of your CLs? Or how long your feet are? Than I could compare it to me and see if there is a chance for me to get a pair of CLs that would fit me. Are there any styles that run particular big?
> Thanks for your help =)


 

Hi,
I aso live in Germany on/off but i buy from CL store in Switzerland and England.
I also wear sizes 41.5 or 42. Depending on the style.
What style are you after and i can see if i can help you.
Send me a PM.
Cheers


----------



## unoma

sshoelover said:


> I used to live in Germany and my German size is a 39.5 and I actually just looked, I still have a pair from ten years ago that are still in good shape (they are flats and are a little bit large 1/2 size because more TTS than a CL or Manolo!) I am a us 9 which is a 39 in Germany and for the designers according to the international size charts, but designers run small. I think that you can go by your German size on the CL's and check the size guide in the other section of this web-page. I have only two pairs of CL's that are my true size a 39 Bianca and Lady Peep, 39.5 Bibi and Pigalle - those fit best!, and prives I wear a 40. So some you go down, some you go up almost a full size. I have wide feet and I believe all Germans tend to have bigger feet than most Americans. So depending on what you want to buy for your first shoe, me and the other lovely ladies can help you further.


 

*Thanks but sorry for the confusion.*
*My note was meant for Seraphim*
*I mistakenly sent it to you*


----------



## Seraphim

unoma said:


> Hi,
> I aso live in Germany on/off but i buy from CL store in Switzerland and England.
> I also wear sizes 41.5 or 42. Depending on the style.
> What style are you after and i can see if i can help you.
> Send me a PM.
> Cheers



As my account is brand new, I can't write PMs yet =)

I Like the you you 85 or 100, Ron Ron 100, VP 100, Bruges 120, Simple 100 alot. 
I would go for suede, as I read that it stretches more that other leather. Besides these I would be happy if any style would fit me (well I am kind of afraid of the Daffodile tough).


----------



## unoma

Seraphim said:


> As my account is brand new, I can't write PMs yet =)
> 
> I Like the you you 85 or 100, Ron Ron 100, VP 100, Bruges 120, Simple 100 alot.
> I would go for suede, as I read that it stretches more that other leather. Besides these I would be happy if any style would fit me (well I am kind of afraid of the Daffodile tough).


 
Sorry cant help with those style.
I only have 140 and above. 
And only have one HP in 120 (size 42).


----------



## Seraphim

unoma said:


> Sorry cant help with those style.
> I only have 140 and above.
> And only have one HP in 120 (size 42).



The 120 HP would be interesting, as they have a platform, so the actual height I have to handle isn't that bad, is it? Can you tell me the insole-lenght of the HP? 

I just looked at the CL page to look for some more styles, and the Very Riche 120, Maggie 140, sexy 100, Rolando 120 aslo look gorgeous. 

Would it increase my chance of finding a fitting pair, if I would go for Slingback Peeptoes? (More space to both sides).


----------



## red sole junkie

Hello, Can anyone please advice about fitting on Daffodile? I am a TTS 36 and I just found a pair listed on ebay in SIZE 36 EURO, SIZE 3 UK, SIZE 6 US
The seller claim they run TTS but I am not sure.
Thank in advance


----------



## mishybelle

Any fit advice for the Bibi in suede? I'm 36/36.5 in Bianca and 36 in Bambou (my TTS is 36.5 based on new VP and HP). Do you think in could get the suede Bibi in 36.5 and pad it up to help with comfort and fit??


----------



## sshoelover

mishybelle said:


> Any fit advice for the Bibi in suede? I'm 36/36.5 in Bianca and 36 in Bambou (my TTS is 36.5 based on new VP and HP). Do you think in could get the suede Bibi in 36.5 and pad it up to help with comfort and fit??



I went a half size up with my Bibi's (39.5) my Biancas are 39 and are tight so the Bibi's fit perfectly. I think they are very comfortable to walk in because of the thicker heal!


----------



## 318Platinum

Hi, there!!! I hope you all can help me decide if I will need to stick with 42, or if 41.5 will work just fine as well.

I wear 42s in ::
_Daffodile Kid leather
Bianca 140 Patent
Sobek
Pigalle Nappa 120_

I am wondering if I should stick with 42 in Daffodile, or if 41.5 will work just the same in the Daffodile? TIA  BTW, the Daffodile material will be in Python. HTH


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Hi, there!!! I hope you all can help me decide if I will need to stick with 42, or if 41.5 will work just fine as well.
> 
> I wear 42s in ::
> Daffodile Kid leather
> Bianca 140 Patent
> Sobek
> Pigalle Nappa 120
> 
> I am wondering if I should stick with 42 in Daffodile, or if 41.5 will work just the same in the Daffodile? TIA  BTW, the Daffodile material will be in Python. HTH



Haha I knew u wouldn't be able to resist I would go with the 42. Madison sent me 36.5 cause they sold out of 37 which is my usual size in daffodil and they r TIGHT. I mean I'm still gonna keep them and suffer thru the pain cause they r that gorgeous but 37 would have fit perfectly.


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:


> Haha I knew u wouldn't be able to resist I would go with the 42. Madison sent me 36.5 cause they sold out of 37 which is my usual size in daffodil and they r TIGHT. I mean I'm still gonna keep them and suffer thru the pain cause they r that gorgeous but 37 would have fit perfectly.



LOL, They sent me an email, but I am not sure if I even want to play around with sizing. The 42 is tight, but when it stretches, it's perfect. As far as length, if it is the same as my Daff now, then what is different with the 41.5 and the 42?? I am more worried about length than anything else. . DO you know when you will receive yours? I think I may be setting myself up for disappointment, but I don't know.


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:
			
		

> LOL, They sent me an email, but I am not sure if I even want to play around with sizing. The 42 is tight, but when it stretches, it's perfect. As far as length, if it is the same as my Daff now, then what is different with the 41.5 and the 42?? I am more worried about length than anything else. . DO you know when you will receive yours? I think I may be setting myself up for disappointment, but I don't know.



I did today!!! I wrote to u in the "post pics" thread.


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:


> I did today!!! I wrote to u in the "post pics" thread.



LOL, I saw it after I left that comment. I can't wait to see, Hunni. I called another SA of mine, and she told me that it would be the best option to stick with 42. I'm really sad, but I will B R right!!! I knew a 41.5 would be pushing it, but I was hoping it was in my head.


----------



## samina

I can't stop thinkn about the bronze scissor girls!

I'm a TTS 37, would a 37.5 fit???

I'm a 37 in pigalles which fit TTS, 37 in simples,
37/37.5 in Ron Rons. 

Need help to decide!!


----------



## jettsett

ladies!  in desperate need of sizing advice STAT!!!!

my CL size in the following:
Very Prive - 40
RonRon - 40.5
Simple 100 - 40

i have my eye on a pair of cork Matador Sling in size 40.5.  would these work for me??  the seller says the insole measurement is 11.5 inches which just sounds ridiculous!  that just can't be!  i don't think she is measuring correctly.

i have checked on the first page of this thread and it says that matadors run 1/2 small from my true CL size.  so if my true CL size is 40, i'm thinking these matadors should work.

ANY ADVICE would be appreciated!  thanks in advance!!!


----------



## PollyGal

Hi all,

Has anyone bought the CL Intern flats? I am really liking them but can only find them on-line and am wondering of sizing and wearability (I am a totally skirts and dresses gal, so are they not for me?) 
Please help!


----------



## demicouture

i have 3 pairs of rollerballs which should size the same as it is basically the same shoe with different upper design.
i went up half size HTH
they are my fave shoes to jazz up any outfit

which version are you getting: silver or gold studs?


----------



## Dessye

I don't know where you are, but I know Bergdorfs got this style.


----------



## PollyGal

demicouture said:
			
		

> i have 3 pairs of rollerballs which should size the same as it is basically the same shoe with different upper design.
> i went up half size HTH
> they are my fave shoes to jazz up any outfit
> 
> which version are you getting: silver or gold studs?



Thanks Demi that is really helpful. I'm loving the gold studs and I am hoping they will work the preppy look with skirts!!


----------



## PollyGal

Dessye said:
			
		

> I don't know where you are, but I know Bergdorfs got this style.



Thanks Dessye, all the way across in the Emerald isle of Ireland!! Thanks for that though


----------



## Dessye

PollyGal said:


> Thanks Dessye, all the way across in the Emerald isle of Ireland!! Thanks for that though



Oh, well then that certainly doesn't help then does it? :giggles:


----------



## Dessye

PollyGal said:


> Thanks Demi that is really helpful. I'm loving the gold studs and I am hoping *they will work the preppy look with skirts*!!


----------



## vanessac805

Hi ladies,
I am new to the forum and am looking to buy a pair of Lady Clou I believe they are from 2011. I've never owned slingbacks before and was hoping they would give me a little extra space? They are a size 36.5


My US shoe size in non CL is a 36.5-37
In Jimmy Choo I wear a 36.5 or a 37
&#8226; Width of feet is average, a bit narrow 

I own the 
Rolando in a size 37
Pigalle 120 in a size 36 
Bianca in 37
Volpi in 37
Feticha in a 37
Harletty (boots) in a 37.5 but I could have used the 37...I wear thick socks with the Harlettys
100 Simple Pumps in a 37

Here are the shoes: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20070385154...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1155

Thank you in advance!!!!!!!


----------



## PollyGal

Well, have just placed the order for the shoes! Yeah!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

I LOOOOVEEE the Intern flat! I seriously considered them as my first CL flats. Congrats *PollyGal*!!!!


----------



## dvfgirl82

Hi,
I'm considering these but unsure about sizing. My regular US size is 7.5. I own the Simple 85 (kid) and the Miss Boxe 70 both in 37.5, and they fit perfectly. I recently bought the Very Prive 100  (patent) in 37, but they were a bit too tight and had to send them back. 

In YSL tribtoo pump I size down to 37. Other brands like Tory Burch, Nine West, etc I'm TTS. I have narrow feet, especially my heels. With most pumps I have an issue with slippage and have to wear grips. Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I personally am not a fan of the intern flat. Oh well, to each their own!!


----------



## JOJA

Can anyone help me with sizing on the Morphing Bootie?  I'm not sure if I should order a size 37 or 37.5.  
I'm a true size 37 in most designer shoes.  Older style CL's I was sometimes a 37.5 but the recent styles I seem to be 37.  I've never tried on CL booties so I am not sure what size I would be or how they run.  

Thanks for any help!


----------



## PollyGal

l.a_girl19 said:
			
		

> I LOOOOVEEE the Intern flat! I seriously considered them as my first CL flats. Congrats PollyGal!!!!



Thanks l.a, I am sooo excited! Roll on Wednesday. Will post pics!


----------



## PollyGal

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> I personally am not a fan of the intern flat. Oh well, to each their own!!



Thanks Lizzie, I thought I was strictly 'a Loubie high-heel gal', but these just make me smile when I see them!!


----------



## demicouture

pls post pics when you get them!!!
just got back from the mens shop and they had them for men in so many different colourways!! real fun!


----------



## sweetchick

Originally Posted by sweetchick  
hi girls, its my first post here.. i just would like to ask a question about the louboutin patent pigalle 120s.. my friend bought hers, a size 38 and she usually wears a 38 on all her louboutins, she told me she can barely walk in them, like it seriously hurts to walk. I love how it looks though, its so sexy. She said if she probably would have gone one size up, it would be okay. I mean hollywood stars wear the pigalle 120s on the red carpet..how do they do it? should i get it in a size up? because its really difficult to find 41's (which is my usual size) and i found a 42 on ebay.. would really appreciate your thoughts on this..thanks!


----------



## pakcola

Hello

I'm a newbie at this, but I really want a pair of the gold glitter Sexy Sling and it seems to be sold out on the NM site. What is the best way to find a pair? or once its sold out its gone forever?

Also IF I find a pair, what size is best? I'm a normal 7.5 and 8 in pumps. 

Thanks


----------



## myu3160

US SIZE: a solid 5, 5.5 are usually too big 99% of the time.
CL's that I own: daff in 35 (34.5 was too tight in the toe box but other than that it was perfect), mbb in 35, bianca in 34 and no. 299 in 35 (should have gotten 34.5)
Style in question: Very Prive 120 from less than a year ago? My question is if most people took the new VP 1/2 size down and I can usually fit in a 34.5-35 could I get away with getting a size 34 VP?

TIA ladies!


----------



## sshoelover

sweetchick said:


> Originally Posted by sweetchick
> hi girls, its my first post here.. i just would like to ask a question about the louboutin patent pigalle 120s.. my friend bought hers, a size 38 and she usually wears a 38 on all her louboutins, she told me she can barely walk in them, like it seriously hurts to walk. I love how it looks though, its so sexy. She said if she probably would have gone one size up, it would be okay. I mean hollywood stars wear the pigalle 120s on the red carpet..how do they do it? should i get it in a size up? because its really difficult to find 41's (which is my usual size) and i found a 42 on ebay.. would really appreciate your thoughts on this..thanks!


I know, sometimes it is hard to get an answer, here is my take: I have a pigalle 140 plato a half a size bigger than my TTS (39.5). I think these run a little small! What helps when walking in such a heel is to make sure the shoe fits tight. Meaning no heel slippage and a tighter shoe  box. I am a size 9 and my favorite shoe is the  Bianca which I wear a size 39 (9 US) and I still "wiggle". It is just practice! Make sure the shoe fits well and hold on to your husband or girlfriend until you get used to them. Seriously, it gets easier. Hope this helps!


----------



## julies*shoes

dvfgirl82 said:


> Hi,
> I'm considering these but unsure about sizing. My regular US size is 7.5. I own the Simple 85 (kid) and the Miss Boxe 70 both in 37.5, and they fit perfectly. I recently bought the Very Prive 100 (patent) in 37, but they were a bit too tight and had to send them back.
> 
> In YSL tribtoo pump I size down to 37. Other brands like Tory Burch, Nine West, etc I'm TTS. I have narrow feet, especially my heels. With most pumps I have an issue with slippage and have to wear grips. Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


 
Go with the 37.5.  They have a short toe box so there is no way a 37 is going to work.  I am a 39.5 in VP 120 (haven't tried VP 100).  I am a 39 in the Simple 85.  I got the Bianca 120 nude patent in a 39.5.  They are a bit snug but the 40 is too big.  Hope that helps.


----------



## poppyseed

Hello ladies, could anyone help me with Declic 120 sizing? 
I recently got 38 in Lady Page (in pony hair) - I believe these are essentially Feticha, which is essentially Declic with a different heel - correct?
I got these new and after a few wears they stretched slightly, so I now have minor heel slipage.
Do you think I could make glitter Declic 120 in 37 1/2 work?


----------



## npt08

Hi ladies, can you help me with maudissima and simple pump 100 sizing? 

I wear 39 in pigalle lucifer bow 120
39.5 in miss boxe 100
39 in lady lynch 120
39.5 in pigalle 100

Would Maudissima 100 in size 39.5 be too big? How about simple pump 100 in size 39? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## DariaD

Dear ladies, help!

I am small 8 or 7.5. (38 in Pigalle 100, 38.5 in Laponos. 37 or 37.5 in non-CLs)
Is there any chance suede Drapiday in size 37 will fit me? Some of the forum ladies were writing they run huge, I am so counting on that... 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## yellow08

I'm a US 9
Take my CL's in 39.5 (New Simple, Brudges) and 40 (Ron Ron, Declic, Nantuckets)

I have a pair of VP in 39.5 (too small)

Should I get 39.5 in Pigalle 100?


----------



## poppyseed

yellow08 said:


> I'm a US 9
> Take my CL's in 39.5 (New Simple, Brudges) and 40 (Ron Ron, Declic, Nantuckets)
> 
> I have a pair of VP in 39.5 (too small)
> 
> Should I get 39.5 in Pigalle 100?


 

I think 39.5 should be good.


----------



## sweetchick

sshoelover said:


> I know, sometimes it is hard to get an answer, here is my take: I have a pigalle 140 plato a half a size bigger than my TTS (39.5). I think these run a little small! What helps when walking in such a heel is to make sure the shoe fits tight. Meaning no heel slippage and a tighter shoe  box. I am a size 9 and my favorite shoe is the  Bianca which I wear a size 39 (9 US) and I still "wiggle". It is just practice! Make sure the shoe fits well and hold on to your husband or girlfriend until you get used to them. Seriously, it gets easier. Hope this helps!



thank you soooo much!!!! appreciate it a lot.. big smile here..


----------



## sophia_s

Hi ladies,

Looking for help with lady lynch sizing. I'm a 36.5 in Ron Ron... help! 

Thanks!


----------



## PetitColibri

sophia_s said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Looking for help with lady lynch sizing. I'm a 36.5 in Ron Ron... help!
> 
> Thanks!



depends on if your ron ron are old or new sizing...

lady Lynch should be taken at least 1/2 down from your CL TTS or even a full size down


----------



## springbaby

Hi ladies, need help with sizing on the Lipspikes ankle boots. Found a pair for a good deal but not sure if they will fit. I am a true US 7 with pretty narrow feet. Will a 37 in these fit? I tried on the CL Bye Bye Boots and needed a 37.5.  TIA


----------



## dj_mashie

Hi ladies & gents,

Has anyone purchased CL CORNEILLE JAZZ POINT SHOES and if so did you buy your regular TTS?

I normally purchase my heels TTS and my flats half size up. 

TIA


----------



## JlovesLV

My US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo, guess, bebe, marciano): 6
&#8226; Width of feet: average
&#8226; I dont have any CL shoes, but last week i tried on a pair, not sure which style, but i fit size 6
&#8226; Please let me know what size would i be in the bianca nude patent and mago 
thanks so much!


----------



## sophinette007

JlovesLV said:


> My US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo, guess, bebe, marciano): 6
>  Width of feet: average
>  I dont have any CL shoes, but last week i tried on a pair, not sure which style, but i fit size 6
>  Please let me know what size would i be in the bianca nude patent and mago
> thanks so much!


 
Louboutin tends to runs 0.5 size smaller and the Mago have a short toe box you I think you should you for a size 36.5 in Mago and as the Bianca 140 runs bigger than the other styles you may have them in your TTS , so a size 36 or even a size 35.5 if you have narrow feet.


----------



## sophinette007

dj_mashie said:


> Hi ladies & gents,
> 
> Has anyone purchased CL CORNEILLE JAZZ POINT SHOES and if so did you buy your regular TTS?
> 
> I normally purchase my heels TTS and my flats half size up.
> 
> TIA


 
Hi! I have the Chiara which is basically a Corneille with less toe cleavage. I had them in my louboutin TTS, so 0.5 size up from my TTS.


----------



## JlovesLV

sophinette007 said:


> Louboutin tends to runs 0.5 size smaller and the Mago have a short toe box you I think you should you for a size 36.5 in Mago and as the Bianca 140 runs bigger than the other styles you may have them in your TTS , so a size 36 or even a size 35.5 if you have narrow feet.


so bianca 36.5 will be too big on me? Thanks for ur help!


----------



## sophinette007

JlovesLV said:


> so bianca 36.5 will be too big on me? Thanks for ur help!


 Yes I think so. Bianca 140 tend to runs 0.5 to one whole size bigger than other styles.


----------



## JlovesLV

sophinette007 said:


> Yes I think so. Bianca 140 tend to runs 0.5 to one whole size bigger than other styles.


 thanks!


----------



## dhampir2005

Anyone know how the Splash Fur runs?


----------



## JlovesLV

My US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo, guess, bebe, marciano): 6
&#8226; Width of feet: average
&#8226; I dont have any CL shoes, but last week i tried on a pair, not sure which style, but i fit size 6
&#8226; Please let me know what size would i be in the maggie and Alti!
thanks so much!


----------



## TaishasMan

Does Anyone know when the sizing for the Ron Ron changed exactly?

A pair purchased in March 2009, would that still be the old sizing or the new?

Thank you!


----------



## PetitColibri

TaishasMan said:


> Does Anyone know when the sizing for the Ron Ron changed exactly?
> 
> A pair purchased in March 2009, would that still be the old sizing or the new?
> 
> Thank you!



old sizing I think
if you need to be sure you can ask for measurement of the insole


----------



## sheanabelle

hello loves.
my one pair of CL's are Simple 100 and i wear a 39.5 perfectly.
Next shoe I want is the patent pigalle 120.
I do have narrow feet except kind of where my toes meet is a little wide and the bone portrudes out slightly. 
should i go for the
39 or 39.5?
thanks


----------



## PetitColibri

sheanabelle said:


> hello loves.
> my one pair of CL's are Simple 100 and i wear a 39.5 perfectly.
> Next shoe I want is the patent pigalle 120.
> I do have narrow feet except kind of where my toes meet is a little wide and the bone portrudes out slightly.
> should i go for the
> 39 or 39.5?
> thanks



pigalle 120 run big : if you feel your feet are narrow, you should go 38.5


----------



## sophinette007

JlovesLV said:


> My US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo, guess, bebe, marciano): 6
>  Width of feet: average
>  I dont have any CL shoes, but last week i tried on a pair, not sure which style, but i fit size 6
>  Please let me know what size would i be in the maggie and Alti!
> thanks so much!


 
Hi, if you have narrow feet you should stick to a size 36/6 for the Maggies and the Alti pumps. However these styles are very short in the toe box and narrow because of the internal additional plateform so I suggest you to size up a 0.5 size and go for a size 36.5 for both.


----------



## JlovesLV

sophinette007 said:


> Hi, if you have narrow feet you should stick to a size 36/6 for the Maggies and the Alti pumps. However these styles are very short in the toe box and narrow because of the internal additional plateform so I suggest you to size up a 0.5 size and go for a size 36.5 for both.


 thanks so much, hun!


----------



## JlovesLV

sophinette007 said:


> Hi, if you have narrow feet you should stick to a size 36/6 for the Maggies and the Alti pumps. However these styles are very short in the toe box and narrow because of the internal additional plateform so I suggest you to size up a 0.5 size and go for a size 36.5 for both.


oh sorry, 1 more question. Is that true that for alti 160 mm, i should go 1 size down. Will alti 160 mm 35.5 fit me? Thanks!


----------



## Yanekie

Hi ladies, 

hope you can help. On the hunt for potentially electric blue suede rolandos. Also, interested in scoring a Maggie. Like the look of it. 

Non-CL size is 7.5
In CL, I have one pair of Gold Balota (Barney's name), size 38

Do you know what I would be in Maggies or rolandos. 

TIA


----------



## sophinette007

JlovesLV said:


> oh sorry, 1 more question. Is that true that for alti 160 mm, i should go 1 size down. Will alti 160 mm 35.5 fit me? Thanks!


 
I answered you for Alti 140. Alti 160 runs 0.5 size down from Alti 140, due to the pitch of the shoe. So I bet you should go TTS=36 for Alti 160 as they have a narrow toe box and the cut is narrow due to the double plateforme internal and ext. Alti is a kind of narrow declic due to those 2 plateforms


----------



## sophinette007

Yanekie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> hope you can help. On the hunt for potentially electric blue suede rolandos. Also, interested in scoring a Maggie. Like the look of it.
> 
> Non-CL size is 7.5
> In CL, I have one pair of Gold Balota (Barney's name), size 38
> 
> Do you know what I would be in Maggies or rolandos.
> 
> TIA


 
I guess you are a size 38 in Maggies (0.5 size up frm your True us size) and I would advice to size up a whole size for Rolando(so pick a size 38.5) as this style runs very narrow if you have normal to wide feet. The Rolando are tricky...you should fit a size 38 but they would hurt like hell, so size up is your best option for more confort. However if you have narrow feet go for a size 38 for Rolando.


----------



## Yanekie

sophinette007 said:


> I guess you are a size 38 in Maggies (0.5 size up frm your True us size) and I would advice to size up a whole size for Rolando(so pick a size 38.5) as this style runs very narrow if you have normal to wide feet. The Rolando are tricky...you should fit a size 38 but they would hurt like hell, so size up is your best option for more confort. However if you have narrow feet go for a size 38 for Rolando.


 
Thanks so much. You ladies have such a wealth of knowledge. Appreciate you sharing


----------



## coco_elle

sheanabelle said:


> hello loves.
> my one pair of CL's are Simple 100 and i wear a 39.5 perfectly.
> Next shoe I want is the patent pigalle 120.
> I do have narrow feet except kind of where my toes meet is a little wide and the bone portrudes out slightly.
> should i go for the
> 39 or 39.5?
> thanks


Im a 39 in all my CL's. I tried on the turquoise patent pigelle 120's and the 9 was uncomfortable and felt a little tight. But i also tried on the pigelles with the platform in leather and a size 9 fit perfectly....


----------



## fumi

Hi ladies, could someone tell me my size in the NEW RON RON? They are suede, if that matters. Also, what would be my size in the LADY PEEP SLING?

My normal shoe size in CL and non-CL shoes is 36.

I have narrow feet.

VP 100- 36
You you 85- 36
Sexy- 36

TIA!


----------



## PetitColibri

fumi said:


> Hi ladies, could someone tell me my size in the NEW RON RON? They are suede, if that matters. Also, what would be my size in the LADY PEEP SLING?
> 
> My normal shoe size in CL and non-CL shoes is 36.
> 
> I have narrow feet.
> 
> VP 100- 36
> You you 85- 36
> Sexy- 36
> 
> TIA!



new ron ron => TTS to 0.5 size up


----------



## emunzy

I'm a 38.5 in Bianacas, will the Daffodils fit the same?


----------



## sophinette007

emunzy said:


> I'm a 38.5 in Bianacas, will the Daffodils fit the same?


 Yes The daffodile tend to runs larger like the Bianca so you can stick to your Bianca size.


----------



## piupa

Hello 
My name is Nicole and I'm a new follower of this lovely forum.
J'adooore CLs and I'm looking for a Pigalle but I never had chance to fit one ... so I honestly don't know which number will be correct. 
My number is *37.5 EU * (italian number) and I have 2 pairs of Fifi and one pair of Decolletée ... I should take a 38 because this models fits very small. 

Do you think that a Pigalle 120 or 100 in 38 will be fine for me? 
thank you very much in advance for your advice!
have a lovely day!

Nicole


----------



## oxox

I was wondering if someone could help me decide what size I should take in the Bambou and Bibi. 

My new VP size is 38.5 and believe my true US size is 8 in non-designer shoes. My feet are on the wide side. 
I usually take a 39 for most CLs, including Decollete, Ron ron, Declic.


----------



## jettsett

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) - US 8.5-9
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) - slightly wider than average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:  RonRon 40.5, Matador Sling 40.5 (40 would be better but i made the 40.5 work), Very Privé 120mm 40.  i also tried on a pair of peep toe 100mm silver pumps in 39.5 (can't remember the name but it is a new style).
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009 - i am interested in the Cordocou Espadrille Wedge.  this comes in whole sizes only.  should i take a 40 or a 41?  my foot measures to be 10.11" when i stand on a tape measure.  the seller was kind enough to give me insole measurements as well.  40 = 10.25" and the 41 = 10.5".


thanks!!!


----------



## sophinette007

piupa said:


> Hello
> My name is Nicole and I'm a new follower of this lovely forum.
> J'adooore CLs and I'm looking for a Pigalle but I never had chance to fit one ... so I honestly don't know which number will be correct.
> My number is *37.5 EU * (italian number) and I have 2 pairs of Fifi and one pair of Decolletée ... I should take a 38 because this models fits very small.
> 
> Do you think that a Pigalle 120 or 100 in 38 will be fine for me?
> thank you very much in advance for your advice!
> have a lovely day!
> 
> Nicole


I think you would need a size 38 in Pigalle 100 and a size 37,5 in pigalle 120. Pigalle 120 runs big so stick to your true size for those.


----------



## sophinette007

oxox said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me decide what size I should take in the Bambou and Bibi.
> 
> My new VP size is 38.5 and believe my true US size is 8 in non-designer shoes. My feet are on the wide side.
> If usually take a 39 for most CLs, including Decollete, Ron ron, Declic.


I you usually take size 39 for louboutin and if your feet are on the wide side, i think you should size down a half of size for the Bibi, so grab a size 38,5. I am a size 38,5 for most of louboutin an like you I have quite wide feet, so I take Bianca in size 38.  I can't size down a full size like adviced because of the shoes are too narrow and painful for me.
Sorry but I can't tell you about the bambou, I do not own this particular style.


----------



## piupa

sophinette007 said:


> I think you would need a size 38 in Pigalle 100 and a size 37,5 in pigalle 120. Pigalle 120 runs big so stick to your true size for those.



 thank you very much!!!


----------



## KittyH

Hi everyone! I want to buy a pair of the leather Volpi but can't seem to find much info on their sizing. I'm normally a 7 in nearly every shoe. I have SLIGHTLY wide feet but hate when shoes slip off of my heel... So sizing up is always scary for me. Please help!


----------



## oxox

sophinette007 said:


> I you usually take size 39 for louboutin and if your feet are on the wide side, i think you should size down a half of size for the Bibi, so grab a size 38,5. I am a size 38,5 for most of louboutin an like you I have quite wide feet, so I take Bianca in size 38.  I can't size down a full size like adviced because of the shoes are too narrow and painful for me.
> Sorry but I can't tell you about the bambou, I do not own this particular style.



Thank you so much!


----------



## kham

I took my Volpi a full size down. I'm a CL tts 9 and at first I purchased the 38 1/2 and they were way too big. I got the 38 and they're a perfect fit. 



KittyH said:


> Hi everyone! I want to buy a pair of the leather Volpi but can't seem to find much info on their sizing. I'm normally a 7 in nearly every shoe. I have SLIGHTLY wide feet but hate when shoes slip off of my heel... So sizing up is always scary for me. Please help!


----------



## shontel

Re Bambou- You should go your CL TTS which appears to be a 39.  However, my Bambous are the same as my Ron Rons. (So you may be a 38.5 in Bambou).



sophinette007 said:


> I you usually take size 39 for louboutin and if your feet are on the wide side, i think you should size down a half of size for the Bibi, so grab a size 38,5. I am a size 38,5 for most of louboutin an like you I have quite wide feet, so I take Bianca in size 38.  I can't size down a full size like adviced because of the shoes are too narrow and painful for me.
> Sorry but I can't tell you about the bambou, I do not own this particular style.





oxox said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me decide what size I should take in the Bambou and Bibi.
> 
> My new VP size is 38.5 and believe my true US size is 8 in non-designer shoes. My feet are on the wide side.
> I usually take a 39 for most CLs, including Decollete, Ron ron, Declic.





oxox said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## oxox

shontel said:


> Re Bambou- You should go your CL TTS which appears to be a 39.  However, my Bambous are the same as my Ron Rons. (So you may be a 38.5 in Bambou).



Thanks, shontel!! 
You ladies have been amazingly helpful


----------



## jamidee

I have my patent pigalle in a 39.5 which is half a size down from my tts
and my spike pigalle in a 39... would a 40 in the carnival python be ridiculously too big?


----------



## HeelAddict

Hi just wondering if you could help me. I'm thinking of purchasing the Harletty Boots but need some advice on sizing. My normal tts is uk 7 (Italian 40, us 10). In CL I have the Fifre ankle boot size 40, burlina size 41, nikita size 41. I have average width feet. Also can anyone tell me what the circumference of the boots as I have quite muscly calves so just wondered how tight the boots fit? Thanks for your help


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies,

Anyone know how the 8 mignons fit? (the higher heel ones)


----------



## bprimuslevy

HeelAddict said:


> Hi just wondering if you could help me. I'm thinking of purchasing the Harletty Boots but need some advice on sizing. My normal tts is uk 7 (Italian 40, us 10). In CL I have the Fifre ankle boot size 40, burlina size 41, nikita size 41. I have average width feet. Also can anyone tell me what the circumference of the boots as I have quite muscly calves so just wondered how tight the boots fit? Thanks for your help


I have the Harletty and I was TTS.  The boot shaft is generously sized for a bit of slouchiness (I have the suede version), I think you should be okay.  If you need me to, I can measure the circumference when I get home from work.


----------



## HeelAddict

bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> I have the Harletty and I was TTS.  The boot shaft is generously sized for a bit of slouchiness (I have the suede version), I think you should be okay.  If you need me to, I can measure the circumference when I get home from work.



Ooh that would be most helpful as long as ur sure u don't mind? I love the boots I think I'm definitely going to be adding them to my collection. Thanks for ur help


----------



## bprimuslevy

HeelAddict said:
			
		

> Ooh that would be most helpful as long as ur sure u don't mind? I love the boots I think I'm definitely going to be adding them to my collection. Thanks for ur help



Not a problem. I measured the circumference as close to the top as I could. It is approximately 15.5 inches or 39cm. I hope this helps you.


----------



## HeelAddict

bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> Not a problem. I measured the circumference as close to the top as I could. It is approximately 15.5 inches or 39cm. I hope this helps you.



Thank you so much that's been a great help. Looks like these will definitely become part of my collection yay


----------



## JlovesLV

sophinette007 said:


> Louboutin tends to runs 0.5 size smaller and the Mago have a short toe box you I think you should you for a size 36.5 in Mago and as the Bianca 140 runs bigger than the other styles you may have them in your TTS , so a size 36 or even a size 35.5 if you have narrow feet.


 
hi, i tried on the bianca 35.5, and it fits perfectly. That means i have narrow feet, is there any chance the 36 Mago will fit me. I know you suggest the 36.6 for me, but there is a nice, authentic, and brand new 36 Mago for sale for such a low price. Please let me know if there is a chance for me. Thanks so much!


----------



## sophinette007

JlovesLV said:


> hi, i tried on the bianca 35.5, and it fits perfectly. That means i have narrow feet, is there any chance the 36 Mago will fit me. I know you suggest the 36.6 for me, but there is a nice, authentic, and brand new 36 Mago for sale for such a low price. Please let me know if there is a chance for me. Thanks so much!



Hi! If youR Bianca size is a 35.5 then you have narrow feet and I guess a size 36 for Mago would be perfect!


----------



## JlovesLV

sophinette007 said:


> Hi! If youR Bianca size is a 35.5 then you have narrow feet and I guess a size 36 for Mago would be perfect!


  thank you so much!


----------



## mayfairdolly

Hi there! I'm looking at buying a pair of Decollete's from Ebay in a 38 but I'm not sure if they'd fit me.
So  I'm just wondering how these come up size wise in a 38 size (so they're not strictly in the SSR)...? I take a 37 in a Bianca and Coroclic and am a 37.5 in a Ron Ron 100 and 85, a Pigalle 85 and a VP.
TIA!


----------



## miss_czech

Hi,
I have the CL daf booty in size 39.5 which fits perfectly and need help figuring out whether I need to stay in the same size for the CL Highness or go half size up. I have just gotten the Highness in the python in size 39.5.  They are pretty tight and I have medium to slightly narrower foot. The right foot is perfect length wise but the left, my big toe does go a tiny bit over the line. I know that the leather will stretch a bit and the foot may possibly then move forward. 
So...I am wondering if I should try to get them in size 40 so I don't feel like the shoe is too small. They were a lot of money so I want to make sure I make right decision. I had to go to 40.5 in the No Barre for the same reason. 

What do you think? 

Thank you! Michaela


----------



## Mie Mie

HI Ladies I need help. 

I want to purchase a pair of patent simple 100 and I'm not sure what size to purchase since I couldn't try it on in stores. I am a perfect 36 in the new simples. Should I do 36.5 in the old simple 100?? TIA!


----------



## Nadin22

mayfairdolly said:


> Hi there! I'm looking at buying a pair of Decollete's from Ebay in a 38 but I'm not sure if they'd fit me.
> So  I'm just wondering how these come up size wise in a 38 size (so they're not strictly in the SSR)...? I take a 37 in a Bianca and Coroclic and am a 37.5 in a Ron Ron 100 and 85, a Pigalle 85 and a VP.
> TIA!



I'm also a 37 in Biancas and 37.5 in VP suede. My black patent Decolletes are a size 37.5 and fit perfectly. So I would say they would be a little too big.


----------



## sshoelover

HeelAddict said:


> Hi just wondering if you could help me. I'm thinking of purchasing the Harletty Boots but need some advice on sizing. My normal tts is uk 7 (Italian 40, us 10). In CL I have the Fifre ankle boot size 40, burlina size 41, nikita size 41. I have average width feet. Also can anyone tell me what the circumference of the boots as I have quite muscly calves so just wondered how tight the boots fit? Thanks for your help



Hello! I don't have an answer to your question but I see you have a pair of T-Straps, which I am assuming, are CL's. I am looking at the pair with the bow on the T-Strap and was wondering how they run in size. I am usually a 39 in most closed toes and a 39.5 in Pigalle and BiBi and a 40 in all Prives. Unfortunately the seller didn't have a name for the shoes but here is the listing
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180712731699?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Was wondering if you or anyone else could give me some advise about sizing

Thanks you lovely ladies!


----------



## lilximi

i had purchased a pair of BIBI, I wish I had them .5 size up, because they are bit too big for me


----------



## HeelAddict

sshoelover said:
			
		

> Hello! I don't have an answer to your question but I see you have a pair of T-Straps, which I am assuming, are CL's. I am looking at the pair with the bow on the T-Strap and was wondering how they run in size. I am usually a 39 in most closed toes and a 39.5 in Pigalle and BiBi and a 40 in all Prives. Unfortunately the seller didn't have a name for the shoes but here is the listing
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180712731699?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Was wondering if you or anyone else could give me some advise about sizing
> 
> Thanks you lovely ladies!



Hi I'm fairly new to the world of CL so I'm not quite sure on sizing. The T-strap pair I have (Burlina) I had to go a full size up from my tts. I have another pair of open toes which I also went up a whole size and then a pair of boots which I have tts. I'm not sure about the pair your looking at I'm afraid but I'm sure one of the lovely CL experts on here can help  also there is an authentication thread which u may find of use to ensure these shoes are the real deal 

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html


----------



## jenayb

lilximi said:


> i had purchased a pair of BIBI, I wish I had them .5 size up, because they are bit too big for me



If they are too big, then you would not want to size up.


----------



## sshoelover

HeelAddict said:


> Hi I'm fairly new to the world of CL so I'm not quite sure on sizing. The T-strap pair I have (Burlina) I had to go a full size up from my tts. I have another pair of open toes which I also went up a whole size and then a pair of boots which I have tts. I'm not sure about the pair your looking at I'm afraid but I'm sure one of the lovely CL experts on here can help  also there is an authentication thread which u may find of use to ensure these shoes are the real deal
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html



Thanks for your post. The person who is selling them to me seems to know as well. She said a full size up! So thanks again, I will have to pass on these


----------



## sshoelover

Have a question as well on sizing. Does anybody know how the Buenos Aires Paten 100 fit? Looks to me like an older Mary Jane style. Anybody? Thanks!


----------



## mroogs

Good evening Ladies!  I come begging for your help...  I want to purchase CL's for my fiance for our wedding in May, but I am having trouble with sizing (not to mention finding them in the midwest!).
I have located the following models that I am considering...  keep in mind, we like very unique things and I want something she can continue to wear after the wedding.

*Prive 39 (http://www.ebay.com/itm/320839493568?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649)

*Bambou 140 (http://www.ebay.com/itm/39038284010...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649)

**Please also let me know how I can make sure I am buying authentic CL**

I have found her sizes in a few different brands as reference:
Aldo - 39
Guess - 8.5 US
Ann Marino - 9 US

Thanks so much for any help you can provide!!!!

Mark


----------



## lilximi

jenaywins said:


> If they are too big, then you would not want to size up.



Oops..I dont know why I said that, I meant to say half size down


----------



## sshoelover

mroogs said:


> Good evening Ladies!  I come begging for your help...  I want to purchase CL's for my fiance for our wedding in May, but I am having trouble with sizing (not to mention finding them in the midwest!).
> I have located the following models that I am considering...  keep in mind, we like very unique things and I want something she can continue to wear after the wedding.
> 
> *Prive 39 (http://www.ebay.com/itm/320839493568?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649)
> 
> *Bambou 140 (http://www.ebay.com/itm/39038284010...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649)
> 
> **Please also let me know how I can make sure I am buying authentic CL**
> 
> I have found her sizes in a few different brands as reference:
> Aldo - 39
> Guess - 8.5 US
> Ann Marino - 9 US
> 
> Thanks so much for any help you can provide!!!!
> 
> Mark


Hi!

Beautiful shoes you picked. The prives, I have several open toe glitter slingbacks and had to go up one complete size. I have wide feet though. About the Bamboo, I am not much help. But I have a pair of Bibi's and they run pretty true to size. Maybe there are some other ladies that can help you out on that one. Congratulations! Your wife to be is quite lucky!


----------



## champagne4lulu

I tried on a 40 in the very prive's with red tip in patent and they were a touch too small but I was advised to get them as they should stretch. I have just seen a pair of very prive's in calf with the red tip in a 40 but I can't try them on. Would the 40 be ok or would they stretch too much?? My very first pair of CL's and I'm very nervous!!

In other shoes I'm usually a US 9. The shop I'm buying these CLs from have 40, 39.5 and 39. Please help!!!


----------



## mroogs

sshoelover said:


> Hi!
> 
> Beautiful shoes you picked. The prives, I have several open toe glitter slingbacks and had to go up one complete size. I have wide feet though. About the Bamboo, I am not much help. But I have a pair of Bibi's and they run pretty true to size. Maybe there are some other ladies that can help you out on that one. Congratulations! Your wife to be is quite lucky!


 
Thank you for the advice...  I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Hi any advice on the fit on Altadamas? TIA x


----------



## unoma

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Hi any advice on the fit on Altadamas? TIA x


TTS for me.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

unoma said:


> TTS for me.



Dang it! I wanted them to be small fitting so I can snap up this bargain  thanks though


----------



## jell0fish

Hi, i'm looking into buying my first pair of CL and i like the simple pump 70 that is currently available in the CL website. Does anyone know how the fit is for that shoe? Should i be ordering half a size up? full size up? the correct size?  i've never tried or fitted for CL before. i'm normally a size 4 in stuart weitzman and other pumps.

TIA


----------



## mayfairdolly

Nadin22 said:


> I'm also a 37 in Biancas and 37.5 in VP suede. My black patent Decolletes are a size 37.5 and fit perfectly. So I would say they would be a little too big.



Thanks Nadin! I didn't buy them in the end as I thought they might be a bit big. I've got quite a slim foot so that I tend to go TTS for some styles where people say to go up a half size. 


Whilst I'm at it:
Can anyone tell me how the mid range sizes (37-38) come up in the suede BOURGE 100 BOOT? I'm thinking of buying a pair of these classics (soo good with skirts and city shorts etc.) but I don't want to get the sizing wrong and I'm buying off the web. 
TIA ladies!


----------



## mayfairdolly

jell0fish said:


> Hi, i'm looking into buying my first pair of CL and i like the simple pump 70 that is currently available in the CL website. Does anyone know how the fit is for that shoe? Should i be ordering half a size up? full size up? the correct size?  i've never tried or fitted for CL before. i'm normally a size 4 in stuart weitzman and other pumps.
> 
> TIA



Hi Jell0fish...
In the Simple pump I take a 37 as they're quite a wide (for CL) fitting  so it will not just depend on your size but also the width of your feet too. 
For reference I'm a 6.5 to 7 in Stuart Weitzman (depends on the style tbh) and have quite slim feet. 
I hope that helps...?


----------



## Rocaille

I am interested in a size 36 of these being sold secondhand at Fashionphile






I am a US 6-6.5 in Jimmy Choo and other brands like Coach and Repetto. My feet are normal width. I haven't bought Christian Louboutins before.

I believe this style is called IKA 70 but I do not know the season or year unfortunately.


----------



## sshoelover

Rocaille said:


> I am interested in a size 36 of these being sold secondhand at Fashionphile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a US 6-6.5 in Jimmy Choo and other brands like Coach and Repetto. My feet are normal width. I haven't bought Christian Louboutins before.
> 
> I believe this style is called IKA 70 but I do not know the season or year unfortunately.



Hello! I am new to this forum but this style is not one of Loudoutins spring edition. How about a higher heel like a Bianca 140 or a style in a 120 heel like the Rolando?


----------



## vanessac805

Hi ladies

Hoping you can help me with the lady peeps!!! Lots of different opinions on it..I'm very confused 

Some info that could help us help you:
&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes-37 
&#8226; Width of feet- average 
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
I own- Rolando- 37
Bianca- 37
Relika- 37
Ronron-37
Volpi-37
Madame Butterfly-37
Feticha- 37

My most comfortable pairs are the biancas in a patent and a relika in patent- they are both well stretched out and feel good.  My next most comfortable pair is the ronron. Honestly in a lot of the other styles (except for the ronron & bianca) I'm feeling as if my toes are being squished on the sides. I keep reading that the Lady Peep has a very narrow toe box...

For that reason I just ordered a 37.5 in Patent  HOT PINK!!

Do you ladies think the 37.5 will be too big???? Please let me know I can still cancel the order until it ships!


----------



## Rocaille

sshoelover said:


> Hello! I am new to this forum but this style is not one of Loudoutins spring edition. How about a higher heel like a Bianca 140 or a style in a 120 heel like the Rolando?



Thanks for informing me that it is an older pair. I am green at walking in heels so I prefer something that is no taller than 3".


----------



## sshoelover

vanessac805 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hoping you can help me with the lady peeps!!! Lots of different opinions on it..I'm very confused
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes-37
>  Width of feet- average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> I own- Rolando- 37
> Bianca- 37
> Relika- 37
> Ronron-37
> Volpi-37
> Madame Butterfly-37
> Feticha- 37
> 
> My most comfortable pairs are the biancas in a patent and a relika in patent- they are both well stretched out and feel good.  My next most comfortable pair is the ronron. Honestly in a lot of the other styles (except for the ronron & bianca) I'm feeling as if my toes are being squished on the sides. I keep reading that the Lady Peep has a very narrow toe box...
> 
> For that reason I just ordered a 37.5 in Patent  HOT PINK!!
> 
> Do you ladies think the 37.5 will be too big???? Please let me know I can still cancel the order until it ships![/QUOTEaaaaaaaajy I bought a Lady Peep in TTS. My TTS is a 39/9. I think the lady peeps  run like Bianca's.
> 
> They are TTS. They are a little snug in the toe box, but they stretch out. I think, the higher the heel the tighter the shoe for wiggleling purposes! (My husband loves my Bianca's, and they are my favorite shoe right now). I am thinking Lady Peeps....they are 150mm hight? So you need to make sure you don't have heel slippage. In my opinion with these I would go your TTS. I don't know where you are buying from, but another thing to think about this is, that patent doesn't stretch as much as Calf leather.  Seriously they are the bomb, and yes, you should have a pair in your collection!  You can also go to the official Louboutin website (they are selling Lady Peeps in all kind of styles) and they will tell you if shoes run TTS or need upgrade!There is an actual chat web funktion. Long talk, hope this helps!


----------



## sshoelover

vanessac805 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hoping you can help me with the lady peeps!!! Lots of different opinions on it..I'm very confused
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes-37
>  Width of feet- average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> I own- Rolando- 37
> Bianca- 37
> Relika- 37
> Ronron-37
> Volpi-37
> Madame Butterfly-37
> Feticha- 37
> 
> My most comfortable pairs are the biancas in a patent and a relika in patent- they are both well stretched out and feel good.  My next most comfortable pair is the ronron. Honestly in a lot of the other styles (except for the ronron & bianca) I'm feeling as if my toes are being squished on the sides. I keep reading that the Lady Peep has a very narrow toe box...
> 
> For that reason I just ordered a 37.5 in Patent  HOT PINK!!
> 
> Do you ladies think the 37.5 will be too big???? Please let me know I can still cancel the order until it ships!


They  are TTS. They are a little snug in the toe box, but they stretch out. I  think, the higher the heel the tighter the shoe for wiggleling  purposes! (My husband loves my Bianca's, and they are my favorite shoe  right now). I am thinking Lady Peeps....they are 150mm hight? So you  need to make sure you don't have heel slippage. In my opinion with these  I would go your TTS. I don't know where you are buying from, but  another thing to think about this is, that patent doesn't stretch as  much as Calf leather.  Seriously they are the bomb, and yes, you should  have a pair in your collection!  You can also go to the official  Louboutin website (they are selling Lady Peeps in all kind of styles)  and they will tell you if shoes run TTS or need upgrade!There is an  actual chat web funktion. Long talk, hope this helps!


----------



## vanessac805

sshoelover said:


> They  are TTS. They are a little snug in the toe box, but they stretch out. I  think, the higher the heel the tighter the shoe for wiggleling  purposes! (My husband loves my Bianca's, and they are my favorite shoe  right now). I am thinking Lady Peeps....they are 150mm hight? So you  need to make sure you don't have heel slippage. In my opinion with these  I would go your TTS. I don't know where you are buying from, but  another thing to think about this is, that patent doesn't stretch as  much as Calf leather.  Seriously they are the bomb, and yes, you should  have a pair in your collection!  You can also go to the official  Louboutin website (they are selling Lady Peeps in all kind of styles)  and they will tell you if shoes run TTS or need upgrade!There is an  actual chat web funktion. Long talk, hope this helps!



Thanks so much for your help!!! Yup they are 150 mm height. I ordered them off as Saks so I can easily return it if they dont fit...the saks size advice is SO off!!! they recommend a full size up for lady peeps. Thanks again


----------



## jolenejeey

Dear Ladies, I'm wearing Gucci Pump size 34, Chanel Boot size 35 (one size-up as I like to have a little space for boot). 
Planning to make an online purchase for a pair of Ron Ron 85, size 34 (New measurement). Do you think this can fit? Thank you!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi! Question on how the super dombasle and the Martel run. I'm eyeing a pair of 37 super dombasle and a pair of 37.5 Martel. Will they fit?

I wear a 
37 in Bianca 120
37.5 in Mago 140
37 in Jenny glitter York sling 150
37.5 in lady Clou 150 
37.5 in Maggie 140
37.5 in VP Woodstock
37.5 in Lady Fur 150
37 in No299 150.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## dhampir2005

jell0fish said:


> Hi, i'm looking into buying my first pair of CL and i like the simple pump 70 that is currently available in the CL website. Does anyone know how the fit is for that shoe? Should i be ordering half a size up? full size up? the correct size?  i've never tried or fitted for CL before. i'm normally a size 4 in stuart weitzman and other pumps.
> 
> TIA



Hi! I just tried on the simple 70 at the store. I remember the shoe being extremely narrow even for CL. I would take 1/2 size up to. 34.5. I tried on the 38.5 and my tts is 37.5. There was a heel gap on the 38.5 but they were definitely narrow. Ideally I think a 38 for me. However if your feet are very narrow then maybe tts? Do you have a NM in your area they have the 70 and the 85 so you can go try them on.


----------



## dhampir2005

mroogs said:


> Good evening Ladies!  I come begging for your help...  I want to purchase CL's for my fiance for our wedding in May, but I am having trouble with sizing (not to mention finding them in the midwest!).
> I have located the following models that I am considering...  keep in mind, we like very unique things and I want something she can continue to wear after the wedding.
> 
> *Prive 39 (http://www.ebay.com/itm/320839493568?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649)
> 
> *Bambou 140 (http://www.ebay.com/itm/39038284010...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649)
> 
> **Please also let me know how I can make sure I am buying authentic CL**
> 
> I have found her sizes in a few different brands as reference:
> Aldo - 39
> Guess - 8.5 US
> Ann Marino - 9 US
> 
> Thanks so much for any help you can provide!!!!
> 
> Mark



Hi!

I've tried on the Bibi, not the bamboo but essentially the closed toe version of the bambou. I have narrow feet overall so for the Bibi I did 1/2 size down from my CL tts of 37.5 to a 37. I normally wear between a size 7-7.5 US closer to 7 though. I think you may be able to do the Bambou in a 38.5. Is there any way you can get her foot length measurement and then ask the seller for an insole measurement?


----------



## champagne4lulu

If I'm a 40 in very prive and have very wide feet, what size Bianca should I get? I also have round toes iykwim and I remember reading awhile back the shoe box is tight. Is that right? Would that affect what size I get??


----------



## dhampir2005

champagne4lulu said:


> If I'm a 40 in very prive and have very wide feet, what size Bianca should I get? I also have round toes iykwim and I remember reading awhile back the shoe box is tight. Is that right? Would that affect what size I get??


 
Are you looking at Bianca 140 or 120?


----------



## chilecorona

I'm thinking about ordering the Cork Slingback No Prives online, so I can't try on.  Would you recommend I get a 40.5? I'm not sure because of the slingback. TIA!  
&#8226; 9.5 in non-CL brand shoes &#8226; Average width
&#8226; 40.5 seems my TTS in closed toe.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...0&itemId=prod143540060&parentId=&cmCat=search


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies,

How do the platform (higher heel) Balotos fit?


----------



## kelliekutie

Hi ladies!

I'm a 7.5 in the New simple 120 in leather but should i size up to 8 for the "patent leather" NEW SIMPLE 120? The ebay seller says New simples run half size smaller, is that true?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## 05_sincere

As if I need another pair of shoes......
Would I be able to fit a size 37 Alti 140 Black Patent ?

I have the following shoes:

Batik lady peep in 37
Altadama 37
Pigalle Plato 37
Pigalle 120 36.5
Luxura 37.5
Anthra Maggie 37.5
Ron Ron 37
Maggie 37.5
Lady Peep 37
Rolando 37.5
Lady Clou 37


----------



## champagne4lulu

dhampir2005 said:


> Are you looking at Bianca 140 or 120?



Hmmmm I'm not sure! I'd be fine with either. Whatever fits better - if that makes a difference!


----------



## Rocaille

Rocaille said:


> I am interested in a size 36 of these being sold secondhand at Fashionphile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a US 6-6.5 in Jimmy Choo and other brands like Coach and Repetto. My feet are normal width. I haven't bought Christian Louboutins before.
> 
> I believe this style is called IKA 70 but I do not know the season or year unfortunately.



I was wondering if the 36 will fit me in the IKA 70 please.


----------



## bprimuslevy

Do Ron Ron wedges fit the same as Ron Ron heels?  I am TTS in Simple 100. 

Thx


----------



## dhampir2005

champagne4lulu said:


> Hmmmm I'm not sure! I'd be fine with either. Whatever fits better - if that makes a difference!



Well to be honest they fit differently. I would say my CL tts is a 37.5. However in the Bianca 140 I tried on a 37 and it was almost perfect with slight heel slippage. I may have chosen to size down a full size for a 36.5 because they were patent and prone to stretching. In the 120 I took a 37 because at a 37 they were length perfect but definitely toebox tight which is stretchable. From what I've seen most ladies have taken their TTS in the Bianca 120 while almost everyone sizes down at least 1/2 size in the Bianca 140. I sized down in the bianca 120 because it's an almond toe and my second toe is longer than my first so the pressure lengthwise wasn't on my big toe.

For you I'd say 40 in a Bianca 120 and you should be able to make a 39.5 in the Bianca 140 work.


----------



## fbj3936

Does anyone have sizing information about the Nardja boot? I need to know about calf size as well. Here is my sizing:

Bianca 39
Toutenkaboucle 39.5
New Simple 39
Rosella Flat 39
New Peanut 39.5
Pigalle 39.5

Thanks. I want to buy them this weekend over the phone so any help would be great!


----------



## kelliekutie

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) 7.5 or 8
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) wide
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are NEW SIMPLE IN LEATHER, SIZE 7.5&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from: NEW SIMPLE 120 Season from 2010




*Hi ladies!

Is there a difference in sizing between "patent leather" and the non patent? The ebay seller says New simple 120 patent run half size smaller... Help please! 

Thank you in advance for your help!  *


----------



## SassySarah

heychar said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> How do the platform (higher heel) Balotos fit?



I took mine tts. I have plenty of room in the foot bed too I could have gone down a half size and been fine. Roomy calf too for slouchiness.


----------



## AEGIS

can a cobbler dye leather lighter?


----------



## heychar

SassySarah said:


> I took mine tts. I have plenty of room in the foot bed too I could have gone down a half size and been fine. Roomy calf too for slouchiness.



Thankyou


----------



## Louboutin559

Hey girls I'm purchasing the lady peep spikes and wanted to get some info on sizing! I hear they stretch out so I don't know of I should go a half size down or stick true to size? Im a us 35.5! Help please


----------



## champagne4lulu

dhampir2005 said:


> Well to be honest they fit differently. I would say my CL tts is a 37.5. However in the Bianca 140 I tried on a 37 and it was almost perfect with slight heel slippage. I may have chosen to size down a full size for a 36.5 because they were patent and prone to stretching. In the 120 I took a 37 because at a 37 they were length perfect but definitely toebox tight which is stretchable. From what I've seen most ladies have taken their TTS in the Bianca 120 while almost everyone sizes down at least 1/2 size in the Bianca 140. I sized down in the bianca 120 because it's an almond toe and my second toe is longer than my first so the pressure lengthwise wasn't on my big toe.
> 
> For you I'd say 40 in a Bianca 120 and you should be able to make a 39.5 in the Bianca 140 work.



Wow thanks SO MUCH for the detailed reply! Who would have thought such a small height difference would impact size?!? I'm so glad I asked first - thanks again for the advice - you rock!


----------



## PetitColibri

Louboutin559 said:


> Hey girls I'm purchasing the lady peep spikes and wanted to get some info on sizing! I hear they stretch out so I don't know of I should go a half size down or stick true to size? Im a us 35.5! Help please



if you have wide feet, go with your CL TTS, otherwise 1/2 size down


----------



## Stina Lee

Hi ladies,

I am ordering a pair of Bianca 140's in kid leather and am unsure of what size to get. I havent been able to locate them in stores in my size to try on so I am hoping one of you could help me out! I wear a 39 in my simples (patent), a 39.5 in my you you's (kid leather) and a 38.5 in my proratas (which are definitely tight in the toe box and could have gone up a 1/2 size but they didnt have anymore left!). Would a 39.5 fit? A friend who has the biancas sized up a full size but I have read that some people have sized down so I am so confused!! I wear the You You's in the 39.5 with no pain or tightness at all, my simples in 39 took some breaking in and still hurt after a few hours...Thanks in advance!!


----------



## dhampir2005

champagne4lulu said:


> Wow thanks SO MUCH for the detailed reply! Who would have thought such a small height difference would impact size?!? I'm so glad I asked first - thanks again for the advice - you rock!



Not a problem! Personally I recommend the 120mm heel they are almost eye-negligible in heel height from the back but they are waaayyyy more comfortable on! I passed on the 140 but got the 120. I totally recommend them


----------



## sshoelover

Stina Lee said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am ordering a pair of Bianca 140's in kid leather and am unsure of what size to get. I havent been able to locate them in stores in my size to try on so I am hoping one of you could help me out! I wear a 39 in my simples (patent), a 39.5 in my you you's (kid leather) and a 38.5 in my proratas (which are definitely tight in the toe box and could have gone up a 1/2 size but they didnt have anymore left!). Would a 39.5 fit? A friend who has the biancas sized up a full size but I have read that some people have sized down so I am so confused!! I wear the You You's in the 39.5 with no pain or tightness at all, my simples in 39 took some breaking in and still hurt after a few hours...Thanks in advance!!


Hi!
My favorite shoe is the Bianca.  I just ordered some more... (2 more....husband alert big time!). Biancas I think are TTS  (Even the Louboutin site says that!). I think they are a little tight in the beginning (but I have wide feet) and the shoe needs to stretch just by wearing, and they did! So  Patent is harder to stretch.  It is also a preference about the size. Some like it roomy, some want tight.  For me, the higher the heel the tighter the shoe because of the wiggling, heel slippage, high pitch, and my husband holding one to  me for my dare live.

I think Bianca's are TTS! I think they are 30 inches length, and 3 inches wide in a 39. That is standard.  So if you have normal and not super wide (Again, I have a little bit wider foot and some crowded toes in the beginning), I think you should be ok going with you TTS. .Hope I could be of some help!

Bianca's are the killer!!!!!!!


----------



## Stina Lee

sshoelover said:
			
		

> Hi!
> My favorite shoe is the Bianca.  I just ordered some more... (2 more....husband alert big time!). Biancas I think are TTS  (Even the Louboutin site says that!). I think they are a little tight in the beginning (but I have wide feet) and the shoe needs to stretch just by wearing, and they did! So  Patent is harder to stretch.  It is also a preference about the size. Some like it roomy, some want tight.  For me, the higher the heel the tighter the shoe because of the wiggling, heel slippage, high pitch, and my husband holding one to  me for my dare live.
> 
> I think Bianca's are TTS! I think they are 30 inches length, and 3 inches wide in a 39. That is standard.  So if you have normal and not super wide (Again, I have a little bit wider foot and some crowded toes in the beginning), I think you should be ok going with you TTS. .Hope I could be of some help!
> 
> Bianca's are the killer!!!!!!!



This is super helpful!!! Thank you so much! I can't wait to get these shoes!


----------



## floridasun8

Can someone help me with these please?

eBay auction:  Christian Louboutin Brown Suede Slingback With Cork Platform- sz 35.5
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Lo...#ht_500wt_1051


They would be my first pair of slingbacks...and first suede.  Not sure how slingbacks fit or if suede stretches? Patent VPs in 36 are loose on me after wearing for 20 minutes (heel slippage)...even with foot petals but I know that patent stretches.   Width of feet is average/ normal.  

Do you think these would be suede VPs would be too small for me or would be ok? 

TIA!


----------



## champagne4lulu

dhampir2005 said:


> Not a problem! Personally I recommend the 120mm heel they are almost eye-negligible in heel height from the back but they are waaayyyy more comfortable on! I passed on the 140 but got the 120. I totally recommend them



Awesome! I'm on the lookout for 120's! Thanks again


----------



## lilximi

How can I know if the style is using the new sizing or old sizing, though?


----------



## mayfairdolly

Nadin22 said:


> I'm also a 37 in Biancas and 37.5 in VP suede. My black patent Decolletes are a size 37.5 and fit perfectly. So I would say they would be a little too big.



Thanks Nadin! Sorry for the late reply.  x


----------



## fumi

My TTS is 36.
I'm a 36 in most of my designer shoes and most of my CLs, including You You, Sexy, VP, and Lady Peep.
I have narrow feet.
I heard that you should go down half size on *Pigalle Plato 120s*.
What if there is only a sz 35 and 36 available?
Should I take the 35 and try to stretch them? Or take the 36 and pad them?
TIA!


----------



## GoGlam

I'm really confused on the Plato's... 

I am a 10/40 TTS, I have average to slightly wide feet.  In the Vicky, I am a 40.5, Banane 41, No 299 40.5, New Simple 40/40.5.  I seem to be all over the place which is making it hard for me to order shoes/find deals online.
I tried on the Plato on Saturday.. I was a 41! Do you guys think that sounds about right?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GoGlam

PS I am a 39.5/40 in most other Euro designers like Manolo, YSL, Choo


----------



## sshoelover

GoGlam said:


> I'm really confused on the Plato's...
> 
> I am a 10/40 TTS, I have average to slightly wide feet.  In the Vicky, I am a 40.5, Banane 41, No 299 40.5, New Simple 40/40.5.  I seem to be all over the place which is making it hard for me to order shoes/find deals online.
> I tried on the Plato on Saturday.. I was a 41! Do you guys think that sounds about right?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Yes, I went half a size up in Pigalle Plato and they are tight and I could have gone up 1 size. But I like my shoes tight because in all of them, even TTS, I have to eventually put in at least heel guards or soles. For me, the tighter the shoe the easier to walk in high heels. I think CL's stretch. Patent takes longer than calf. Yes, I am having the same problem with sizing. My TTS is 9/39 and I have everything up to a 40! Just bought a TTS and measurements were ok but still have to put heel guards in them, so very frustrating. I am selling about 5 pairs of CL's (a pair Jaws in 40) on ebay because I bought them and they didn't fit. So I loose money. The best way I found to buy is, measure your best fitting shoe and ask on ebay, or other sites for measurements. Hope this helps a little....very frustrating!


----------



## tireebabe

Hi, Just got my first pair of CL's from a friend however they are a 0.5 size bigger than I normally wear. My friend has put a heel grip insert inside which although they are a 0.5 size bigger they are comfy with no heel slip at all.

My problem is there is a bit of a gap at the back when the heel insert is. Is this ok? I have heard that it's quite common to have a wee space at the back but as I'm not familiar with CL's (I'm normally a 'bag' girl however slowly becoming a 'shoe' girl too) I wondered if this is ok.

I tried on my correct size in Harvey Nichols at the weekend and they felt ok apart from a bit of toe cramping. Do I keep my friends pair with the wee space at the bag at half the price or do I pay the full price for no space and toes that are cramped a bit more?


----------



## icecreamom

I have a dilemma! Never tried the Pigalles 100MM before and was able to track down two pairs, 36 and 36.5 I don't know which ones to get!!
I currently wear
36.5: VPs, Declic 120, Ron Ron, Simple, Tsar, Metalipps, Engin Spikes
36: Bianca and AD (ADs a little tight)

What size should I get for my Nude Piggies 100????


----------



## PetitColibri

icecreamom said:


> I have a dilemma! Never tried the Pigalles 100MM before and was able to track down two pairs, 36 and 36.5 I don't know which ones to get!!
> I currently wear
> 36.5: VPs, Declic 120, Ron Ron, Simple, Tsar, Metalipps, Engin Spikes
> 36: Bianca and AD (ADs a little tight)
> 
> What size should I get for my Nude Piggies 100????



I think you should get 36.5


----------



## The Woman

Hello. I'm hoping that someone can help me. I've been looking on eBay for a pair of Big Stack 120 Louboutin's. I've never owned a pair before and some say that you should go half a size bigger, some a whole size bigger. I'm usually a size 6 (UK sizes) and wondered if anyone knew which size I should be searching for?


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hi guys! 

Can you tell me how the *Sonietta Glitter Flats* run? I can't seem to find any info on sizing for these. I grabbed my best friend a pair on Saks and I'm not sure they are going to fit her so before I get her all excited about it, I'd like to know for sure. Thank you so much!


----------



## samina

Does anyone have yolanda 120s who maybe able to help on sizing??

I tried a 37.5 and it was massive they didn't have a 37... The 36.5 was ok in the length, the toe box/peep was fine except on one shoe three toes were showing and the other shoe had two... Is this normal ?
Oh and another thing my 2nd toe is longer.. I didn't have toe overhang but it was a tiny bit before the edge... Hope this makes sense??? Should I take the 36.5?


----------



## sshoelover

samina said:


> Does anyone have yolanda 120s who maybe able to help on sizing??
> 
> I tried a 37.5 and it was massive they didn't have a 37... The 36.5 was ok in the length, the toe box/peep was fine except on one shoe three toes were showing and the other shoe had two... Is this normal ?
> Oh and another thing my 2nd toe is longer.. I didn't have toe overhang but it was a tiny bit before the edge... Hope this makes sense??? Should I take the 36.5?


I have a pair of Rolando's and had to go an entire size up (40) vs my TTS 39 in Bianca and others. I do have my big toe sticking out a little but not like you described. I have wide feet and somehow these seem to run small, and you might not be happy with your toes. That is why I went a size up and they are one of my best fitting shoes! Mine are also patent, so that makes a little difference also. Hope this helps.


----------



## sshoelover

_x please do not discuss what you are currently selling._


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

The Woman said:
			
		

> Hello. I'm hoping that someone can help me. I've been looking on eBay for a pair of Big Stack 120 Louboutin's. I've never owned a pair before and some say that you should go half a size bigger, some a whole size bigger. I'm usually a size 6 (UK sizes) and wondered if anyone knew which size I should be searching for?



I had a pair of these. I'm a 5.5/6 uk and the CL 40 was fine although the toe box was tight for me but they're soft leather so do stretch. I'd say if u have narrow feet go +0.5 and medium/wide go +1 size. HTH!


----------



## Shasta

HI! I just bought an authentic pair of CL red suede Rolande Boucle's in size 39, I am a US 8, wear a 38.5 in CL SImple 100's. Will these be too big? Any advice is much appreciate. Thank you!


----------



## sshoelover

Shasta said:


> HI! I just bought an authentic pair of CL red suede Rolande Boucle's in size 39, I am a US 8, wear a 38.5 in CL SImple 100's. Will these be too big? Any advice is much appreciate. Thank you!



I can't help you much for your size, can't help but contacting you, but CL red suede Boucle's....how do those look like? Boucle is what I believe Chanel invented and it is a type of thread...I don't want you to waste your time since I am not of much help, but do you have a link or a picture?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Shasta said:


> HI! I just bought an authentic pair of CL red suede Rolande Boucle's in size 39, I am a US 8, wear a 38.5 in CL SImple 100's. Will these be too big? Any advice is much appreciate. Thank you!



Too big. This style is TTS, you should stick to your 38.5. Especially since it's a slinged heel, which tends to be more unstable. At least the heel height is not bad, so you may be able to walk in these if you pad front and back.



sshoelover said:


> I can't help you much for your size, can't help but contacting you, but CL red suede Boucle's....how do those look like? Boucle is what I believe Chanel invented and it is a type of thread...I don't want you to waste your time since I am not of much help, but do you have a link or a picture?



"Boucle" is buckle in French. I don't think Chanel is great enough to have invented the buckle which has dated for probably hundreds of years...

CL is using boucle, as in "boucl*é*" (the e accent aigu is just ommited during the English translation) as an adjective to Rolande which comes from a classic style called *Rolando*. 

Here is mine:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

icecreamom said:


> I have a dilemma! Never tried the Pigalles 100MM before and was able to track down two pairs, 36 and 36.5 I don't know which ones to get!!
> I currently wear
> 36.5: VPs, Declic 120, Ron Ron, Simple, Tsar, Metalipps, Engin Spikes
> 36: Bianca and AD (ADs a little tight)
> 
> What size should I get for my Nude Piggies 100????



half size down from your US TTS, so I would get 36, unless you have wide feet.



photoshopgrl said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Can you tell me how the *Sonietta Glitter Flats* run? I can't seem to find any info on sizing for these. I grabbed my best friend a pair on Saks and I'm not sure they are going to fit her so before I get her all excited about it, I'd like to know for sure. Thank you so much!



True to US size


----------



## Shasta

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Too big. This style is TTS, you should stick to your 38.5. Especially since it's a slinged heel, which tends to be more unstable. At least the heel height is not bad, so you may be able to walk in these if you pad front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> "Boucle" is buckle in French. I don't think Chanel is great enough to have invented the buckle which has dated for probably hundreds of years...
> 
> CL is using boucle, as in "boucl*é*" (the e accent aigu is just ommited during the English translation) as an adjective to Rolande which comes from a classic style called *Rolando*.
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 1604602




Thank you so much! Yours are absolutely stunning.


----------



## sshoelover

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Too big. This style is TTS, you should stick to your 38.5. Especially since it's a slinged heel, which tends to be more unstable. At least the heel height is not bad, so you may be able to walk in these if you pad front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> "Boucle" is buckle in French. I don't think Chanel is great enough to have invented the buckle which has dated for probably hundreds of years...
> 
> CL is using boucle, as in "boucl*é*" (the e accent aigu is just ommited during the English translation) as an adjective to Rolande which comes from a classic style called *Rolando*.
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 1604602


Thank you so much, that was quite a useful education...I see you got an answer on your sizing. Sorry I wasn't much of help, but thanks for the picture....I am still learning


----------



## icecreamom

CEC.LV4eva said:


> half size down from your US TTS, so I would get 36, unless you have wide feet.


Yes, I got the 36s, now let's wait for them! Should be here next Wednesday


----------



## photoshopgrl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> True to US size


Thank you!


----------



## martinaa

Hallo,

I look for a pair Gino T-strap size 39.

My size for Bianca is 38; 
Maggie and Mago 38,5;
Lady Peep (and Lady Peep Sling) 38,5;
Daffodile 38 and
Metalipp 38,5.

Could me fit the 39?

Hope someone can help me.

Thanks Ladies


----------



## Sirophix

Hi Ladies,

I wear a 39 in Bianca 140 (patent, kid, paillette), Alti 160 (patent), Pigalle Plato 140 (patent), Meteorita 140 (all tried on/purchased in the last 8 months). I'm looking at a size 39 Pigalle 120 (kid or calf, not sure) from December 2010--think it'll do? I have long, thin feet with a high arch, dunno if that helps.


----------



## gossipkween

This will be my first pair of Louboutins! i wanted something classic - office appropriate with a bit of sex appeal.

im usually a 7.5 in most brands.  should i size up?


----------



## JlovesLV

US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 6
&#8226; Width of feet: average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have and what size they are: bianca: 35.5 (patent); mago 6.
Can i have advice on the size of the lady peep, peep toe, highness, and Alti *160 MM.*
*Thanks so much!*


----------



## Ellep85

Hi ladies! 

Pls help. I am purchasing my first pair of CB's in Pigalle 120 & I don't know what size. There is only a 38.5 left pls tell me if it would work for me

US: 9
Pigalle 120 patent
Average width

Thanks so much!


----------



## kham

Yes, a 38.5 should fit. 



Ellep85 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Pls help. I am purchasing my first pair of CB's in Pigalle 120 & I don't know what size. There is only a 38.5 left pls tell me if it would work for me
> 
> US: 9
> Pigalle 120 patent
> Average width
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## Ellep85

kham said:


> Yes, a 38.5 should fit.



Thanks a ton!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JlovesLV said:


> US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 6
>  Width of feet: average
>  What CLs you already have and what size they are: bianca: 35.5 (patent); mago 6.
> Can i have advice on the size of the lady peep, peep toe, highness, and Alti *160 MM.*
> *Thanks so much!*



True to your US size, so likely 35.5


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ellep85 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Pls help. I am purchasing my first pair of CB's in Pigalle 120 & I don't know what size. There is only a 38.5 left pls tell me if it would work for me
> 
> US: 9
> Pigalle 120 patent
> Average width
> 
> Thanks so much!



FYI If it's your first pair, you really don't know the width of your feet in CL shoes...
Do you have any examples of specific designer shoe styles to compare?

You could be anywhere from 37.5-38.5


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Shasta said:


> Thank you so much! Yours are absolutely stunning.



you're welcome! Hope you'll get yours too!



sshoelover said:


> Thank you so much, that was quite a useful education...I see you got an answer on your sizing. Sorry I wasn't much of help, but thanks for the picture....I am still learning







icecreamom said:


> Yes, I got the 36s, now let's wait for them! Should be here next Wednesday



Congrats! do post pix when they arrive! 



photoshopgrl said:


> Thank you!



np


----------



## Ellep85

CEC.LV4eva said:


> FYI If it's your first pair, you really don't know the width of your feet in CL shoes...
> Do you have any examples of specific designer shoe styles to compare?
> 
> You could be anywhere from 37.5-38.5



Thanks, I see that most ppl use nine west as a reference... I wear a 9 in nine west and pretty much every other shoe. When there's no 9, I can get into an 8 1/2 

I think the 38.5 will work, considering that I tried on the pigalle Plato 120 in a 39 & it was a tight fit


----------



## Ellep85

ladies is it possible for someone to authenticate these? i apologize as i know that it is not the right forum, but the "authenticate this" forum is closed 

Item: 270916388415
Listing number: xxxx
Seller: francegem
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?V...xSZLxDyb3sU%3D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: this seller is a first-timer which is totally believable; however, the shoe description says "already preserved to prevent wear" and i don't know if that is suspect considering that the shoes were never worn outside the house. 

thanks for your help!


----------



## JlovesLV

CEC.LV4eva said:


> True to your US size, so likely 35.5


thanks so much!


----------



## JlovesLV

US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 6
&#8226; Width of feet: average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have and what size they are: bianca: 35.5 (patent); mago 6.
Can i have advice on the size for the pigalle. Thanks so much!


----------



## nycmarilyn

Hi Ladies,

I am looking to purchase the Bye Bye on ebay and it is size 34. I have narrow feet. I am usually 35 with thin padding and heel grips (VPs, Bianca 120), I have 34.5 Bianca 140s but could have taken them in 34 if available. I also recently bought the Asteroids 140 in 35 but probably could have gone down half to full size too. Will the 34 Bye Byes fit me? Thanks


----------



## humpybunny

Hi Ladies,
I'm looking to buy a pair of patent Pigalles 100. I hear they run small/TTS so I'm a little confused.

I'm a size 35 in the corneilles and the espadrilles so would I be a 35 in the pigalles too?
TIA


----------



## amag520

General info on my current sizing:
Other brands 6.5/7
CL Miss Tack 36.5
CL Hela 37
CL Simple Botta Boots 37
CL Bibi 140mm 36.5/37

SAD  day for a Decollete admirer. I finally got a chance to go to Saks to try on some 100mm pumps. I've been admiring the look and styling of the decollete since I started buying CL's (ok only like 5 or 6 months but long enough!). I tried on 37s and 37.5s and nothing fit me in the toe box!  My feet must be too wide :cry::cry:

Anywho, the wonderful SA showed me the new simple which fits my foot amazingly! (The simple with the little platform on it, still 100mm)  But get this, they were a size 36!

So now I'm a little confused. I know that the sizing is widely varied, but I'm still not 100% in love with the look of the new simple.  Can someone
1) explain to me if all new simples have the little platform

2)if not, does the sizing change?

3) Any other pumps around 100mm or 120mm that you might recommend as a little bit "work office" appropriate?  are delics or clichys other options for classic pumps?  (not a big fan of pigalles on my feet)

Thank you!


----------



## Ellep85

Hi ladies, pls help

US: 9
Width: average
Shoe: lady peep patent

Can soneone pls tell me what size I would need?


----------



## PetitColibri

martinaa said:


> Hallo,
> 
> I look for a pair Gino T-strap size 39.
> 
> My size for Bianca is 38;
> Maggie and Mago 38,5;
> Lady Peep (and Lady Peep Sling) 38,5;
> Daffodile 38 and
> Metalipp 38,5.
> 
> Could me fit the 39?
> 
> Hope someone can help me.
> 
> Thanks Ladies



I too, my Gino 100 1/2 size up from my CL TTS !
HTH


----------



## PetitColibri

nycmarilyn said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am looking to purchase the Bye Bye on ebay and it is size 34. I have narrow feet. I am usually 35 with thin padding and heel grips (VPs, Bianca 120), I have 34.5 Bianca 140s but could have taken them in 34 if available. I also recently bought the Asteroids 140 in 35 but probably could have gone down half to full size too. Will the 34 Bye Byes fit me? Thanks



with narrow feet, I think 1/2 size down would work (except if you have long toes)


----------



## JlovesLV

JlovesLV said:


> US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 6
>  Width of feet: average
>  What CLs you already have and what size they are: bianca: 35.5 (patent); mago 36 (it fits at the toes, but my heels still fly off the shoes sometimes.
> Can i have advice on the size for the pigalle. Thanks so much!


 
i just want to add some more information. I want to buy a pair of 
PIGALLE 120 WATERSNAKE MANGO, BK1J BLACK SILVER. There is only size 35. The seller claim that she wear 35.5 to 36, and these fit her perfectly. Do you think these will fit me.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Ellep85

US size: 9
Width of feet: average
CL's: none

Can someone tell me the size in banana 140?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Ellep85 said:


> US size: 9
> Width of feet: average
> CL's: none
> 
> Can someone tell me the size in banana 140?




you should probably get your true size in the banana...  i am typically a US 8 and a 38.5 in most louboutins.  i had the black patent banana in a 38.5 and had to give those up to get a 38.  hope that helps


----------



## melialuvs2shop

JlovesLV said:


> i just want to add some more information. I want to buy a pair of
> PIGALLE 120 WATERSNAKE MANGO, BK1J BLACK SILVER. There is only size 35. The seller claim that she wear 35.5 to 36, and these fit her perfectly. Do you think these will fit me.  Thanks so much!




they should fit.  are they brand new?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

amag520 said:


> General info on my current sizing:
> Other brands 6.5/7
> CL Miss Tack 36.5
> CL Hela 37
> CL Simple Botta Boots 37
> CL Bibi 140mm 36.5/37
> 
> SAD  day for a Decollete admirer. I finally got a chance to go to Saks to try on some 100mm pumps. I've been admiring the look and styling of the decollete since I started buying CL's (ok only like 5 or 6 months but long enough!). I tried on 37s and 37.5s and nothing fit me in the toe box!  My feet must be too wide :cry::cry:
> 
> Anywho, the wonderful SA showed me the new simple which fits my foot amazingly! (The simple with the little platform on it, still 100mm)  But get this, they were a size 36!
> 
> So now I'm a little confused. I know that the sizing is widely varied, but I'm still not 100% in love with the look of the new simple.  Can someone
> 1) explain to me if all new simples have the little platform
> 
> 2)if not, does the sizing change?
> 
> 3) Any other pumps around 100mm or 120mm that you might recommend as a little bit "work office" appropriate?  are delics or clichys other options for classic pumps?  (not a big fan of pigalles on my feet)
> 
> Thank you!





1 & 2.  the "new" in the "new simple" is the platform...  so if you prefer no platform, you should be looking in to the "simple."  with the "simple," sizing does vary with the different heel heights.  for me, "new simple" sizing is consistent with all heel heights.


3.  declics and clichy 100 are both classics that can be considered conservative enough to wear to work.  another great option is the ron ron.  similar side profile and low cut as the decollete but with a rounder toe like the simple and very, very comfortable to wear for long periods.


----------



## Ellep85

melialuvs2shop said:


> you should probably get your true size in the banana...  i am typically a US 8 and a 38.5 in most louboutins.  i had the black patent banana in a 38.5 and had to give those up to get a 38.  hope that helps



Thanks it does!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Sirophix said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I wear a 39 in Bianca 140 (patent, kid, paillette), Alti 160 (patent), Pigalle Plato 140 (patent), Meteorita 140 (all tried on/purchased in the last 8 months). I'm looking at a size 39 Pigalle 120 (kid or calf, not sure) from December 2010--think it'll do? I have long, thin feet with a high arch, dunno if that helps.





in all honesty, they will fit at first, but once they're broken in, they might be too big


----------



## Ellep85

melialuvs2shop said:


> you should probably get your true size in the banana...  i am typically a US 8 and a 38.5 in most louboutins.  i had the black patent banana in a 38.5 and had to give those up to get a 38.  hope that helps



Are u more of a 7.5/8 or 8/8.5?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Ellep85 said:


> Are u more of a 7.5/8 or 8/8.5?




straight 8!  length-wise 7.5 is usually too short, but ok width-wise and sometimes an 8 is a little too wide, but perfect in length


----------



## JlovesLV

melialuvs2shop said:


> they should fit. are they brand new?


 
yes, they are brand new. The red sole still looks perfect. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Alta Noda? Does anyone know how this runs? They look like an AD and Gres hybrid...but I don't own either of those shoes. My TTS is a 36.5 but I own a few paris in 37 due to toe box issues/wide foot near my toes. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## samosa88

What would you recommend for yolandas - netaporter says half size up.
I have 38 in all my shoes, bought CLs on 38 which said TTS but should have gone half size up there. So should i rather go 1 size up with the yolandas?


----------



## PetitColibri

samosa88 said:


> What would you recommend for yolandas - netaporter says half size up.
> I have 38 in all my shoes, bought CLs on 38 which said TTS but should have gone half size up there. So should i rather go 1 size up with the yolandas?



you should take your CL TTS !
yolandas run big !


----------



## samosa88

PetitColibri said:


> you should take your CL TTS !
> yolandas run big !



Thanks for the quick advise - but why does nap say they run small?
And when my TTS all shoes is 38, and i figure i could have used a 38.5 in CL ( which where stated as TTS) , my TTS CL is 38.5 or 38?
I like to be able to wiggle my toes in shoes


----------



## PetitColibri

samosa88 said:


> Thanks for the quick advise - but why does nap say they run small?
> And when my TTS all shoes is 38, and i figure i could have used a 38.5 in CL ( which where stated as TTS) , my TTS CL is 38.5 or 38?
> I like to be able to wiggle my toes in shoes



NAP is notorious for giving wrong sizing advices !

sorry but I don't know what you CL TTS is, you have to figure this out by yourself... maybe you can go to a store try some pairs ? or order two sizes from NAP and only keep what fits best


----------



## martinaa

PetitColibri said:


> I too, my Gino 100 1/2 size up from my CL TTS !
> HTH



Thank you for the help! I've done it. I hope they fit me!


----------



## chanell0ve

hello ladies, i came across a lady peep spike in a 38 but i normally wear a 37 in CL, will these be too big? Will padding help?


----------



## JlovesLV

Originally Posted by JlovesLV   
US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 6
&#8226; Width of feet: average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have and what size they are: bianca: 35.5 (patent); mago 36 (it fits at the toes, but my heels still fly off the shoes sometimes.
Can i have advice on the size for the pigalle. Thanks so much!  

i just want to add some more information. I want to buy a pair of 
PIGALLE 120 WATERSNAKE MANGO, BK1J BLACK SILVER. There is only size 35. The seller claim that she wear 35.5 to 36, and these fit her perfectly. Do you think these will fit me. Thanks so much!  





melialuvs2shop said:


> they should fit. are they brand new?


 hi, yes they are brand new. im going to go 1.5 down if im gonna go for the 35. I read on the pigalle thread, some ladies complain the pigalle 120 fits small, and they should go only half size down. Can you take a look again for me? Im buying them off ebay, and there wont be return. Thanks so much!


----------



## PetitColibri

chanell0ve said:


> hello ladies, i came across a lady peep spike in a 38 but i normally wear a 37 in CL, will these be too big? Will padding help?



too big yes !
lady peep needs to be TTS or 1/2 size down if you have narrow feet


----------



## anniethecat

Does anyone know if the purple lizzie VP's are old or new sizing?


----------



## npt08

Hi, is there any chance I would fit in Biancazip 140 Veau Velours size 38.5?

I'm a US 8.5, I would say my feet are pretty narrow
Pigalle 120 (Lucifer Bow) 39
Miss boxe 100 39.5
Simple pump 100 39.5
Lady Lynch 120 39


TIA


----------



## jlebeann

I just ordered a pair of patent Very Prives online... Not sure if I should've got a 5.5, 6, or 6.5...
Ron Ron (patent) x 2 - 5.5
Lady Derby (flannel) - 6.5 (half an inch too big!)
No Prive slingback (leather) - 6
Rosella flat (leather) - 6.5
Manolo classic black suede pump - 5.5

My sister has the VP in black kid leather in a 5.5 and this was last year but I remember only being able to squeeze my foot in and it was prettty uncomfy but I got my foot in!
My No Prives right now are pretty good, although I stretch the back out quite a bit but my foot isn't hanging over the edge or anything...
My foot isn't wide wide, I just have that dumb bone at the top near my pinky toe that sticks out a bit which makes shoes tight sometimes 

Did I make a good choice getting a 6, or should I have gone for a 6.5 with the VPs?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## champagne4lulu

I'm a 40 in very prive, would I fit a 39.5 in 8 mignons?
http://www.barneys.com/Sale/SALE04,...utm_medium=PurseBlog.com&utm_campaign=Primary


----------



## blondieuk

This is soooo helpful! 

I am really glad I found this website! Thank you so much! x


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jlebeann said:


> I just ordered a pair of patent Very Prives online... Not sure if I should've got a 5.5, 6, or 6.5...
> Ron Ron (patent) x 2 - 5.5
> Lady Derby (flannel) - 6.5 (half an inch too big!)
> No Prive slingback (leather) - 6
> Rosella flat (leather) - 6.5
> Manolo classic black suede pump - 5.5
> 
> My sister has the VP in black kid leather in a 5.5 and this was last year but I remember only being able to squeeze my foot in and it was prettty uncomfy but I got my foot in!
> My No Prives right now are pretty good, although I stretch the back out quite a bit but my foot isn't hanging over the edge or anything...
> My foot isn't wide wide, I just have that dumb bone at the top near my pinky toe that sticks out a bit which makes shoes tight sometimes
> 
> Did I make a good choice getting a 6, or should I have gone for a 6.5 with the VPs?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



i think the 36 should be ok.  the numero prive 120 tends to run the same as the very prive 120.  are the ones you ordered 120mm high?


----------



## Yanekie

Hey ladies, 

I am officially totally confused with sizing. I commend you all for keeping up with it. I normally wear a 7.5 in non-Cl. I own Gold Balota in 38. 

Last night, I tried on a size 38 Bianca 120 in black patent and it fit great. I don't think I would have went down to a 37.5 if I could.  Does this make sense? I thought I would only be TTS in this with wide feet, which I now guess I have. Just didn't think I did, normally my friends say my feet are narrow. 

I also tried on a Maggie in 38 and it fit perfect. but boy that toebox was a bit tight. The had the pink and zebra asteriod that I didn't even try because it was so narrow.


----------



## jlebeann

melialuvs2shop said:


> i think the 36 should be ok.  the numero prive 120 tends to run the same as the very prive 120.  are the ones you ordered 120mm high?




Yup. Pretty sure at least... it says 5" heel. Usually Neiman Marcus says 120 or so doesn't it? Anyway, it says 5" heel, and my NPs are 120mm.
Another question-- do you know if sizing runs different from the VP 100mm and 120mm? Does it even COME in the 120? Because Neimans is only showing the 100mm for the past little while... Thanks!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Yanekie said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am officially totally confused with sizing. I commend you all for keeping up with it. I normally wear a 7.5 in non-Cl. I own Gold Balota in 38.
> 
> Last night, I tried on a size 38 Bianca 120 in black patent and it fit great. I don't think I would have went down to a 37.5 if I could.  Does this make sense? I thought I would only be TTS in this with wide feet, which I now guess I have. Just didn't think I did, normally my friends say my feet are narrow.
> 
> I also tried on a Maggie in 38 and it fit perfect. but boy that toebox was a bit tight. The had the pink and zebra asteriod that I didn't even try because it was so narrow.



so what is your question exactly??? lol


----------



## coco_elle

Hello! 

Does anyone know how the Fifi Glitter 100 fits? I ordered them in a 39 my CL tts...


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Hey Ladies 

I am a 38 in Patent Biancas and also lepoard maggies, and I am desperatly hunting for the madame butterfly booties, what size do you think? are they half up or down?

Also same question for blue mago and lady peep?

Thanks Kelli xx


----------



## JuliJenn

Good evening!  May I please ask for some advice on the sizing of the Lux?   Do you think an 38.5 would work out okay for me?  TIA!

Some info that could help us help you:
&#8226; Non-CL size: * 8 to 8.5*
&#8226; Width of feet* Average*
&#8226; I am a 38.5 in the Leopard/Patent Coroclic and a 39 in the Une Plume Sling
&#8226; CL Lux from 2011 Fall, I think


----------



## PetitColibri

blueeyeskelli said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I am a 38 in Patent Biancas and also lepoard maggies, and I am desperatly hunting for the madame butterfly booties, what size do you think? are they half up or down?
> 
> Also same question for blue mago and lady peep?
> 
> Thanks Kelli xx



I believe TTS or 1/2 size down is best


----------



## PetitColibri

JuliJenn said:


> Good evening!  May I please ask for some advice on the sizing of the Lux?   Do you think an 38.5 would work out okay for me?  TIA!
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Non-CL size: * 8 to 8.5*
>  Width of feet* Average*
>  I am a 38.5 in the Leopard/Patent Coroclic and a 39 in the Une Plume Sling
>  CL Lux from 2011 Fall, I think



I think they should be taken TTS or 1/2 down so if your TTS is 38.5 they should work


----------



## AEGIS

JuliJenn said:


> Good evening!  May I please ask for some advice on the sizing of the Lux?   Do you think an 38.5 would work out okay for me?  TIA!
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
> &#8226; Non-CL size: * 8 to 8.5*
> &#8226; Width of feet* Average*
> &#8226; I am a 38.5 in the Leopard/Patent Coroclic and a 39 in the Une Plume Sling
> &#8226; CL Lux from 2011 Fall, I think




that style runs TT US Size for MOST however for myself i found they ran .5-1 up.  you can be a bit flexible due to the strap


----------



## vanessac805

blueeyeskelli said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I am a 38 in Patent Biancas and also lepoard maggies, and I am desperatly hunting for the madame butterfly booties, what size do you think? are they half up or down?
> 
> Also same question for blue mago and lady peep?
> 
> Thanks Kelli xx



I took tts in my madame butterfly booties but they do stretch out! For lady peep most people say to take TTS, i actually took half size up and I find them more comfortable. I do need a heel grip for my smaller foot in the Lady Peep but I feel as if it would have been REALLY tight in the toebox if i took TTS.

hope that helps!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

vanessac805 said:


> I took tts in my madame butterfly booties but they do stretch out! For lady peep most people say to take TTS, i actually took half size up and I find them more comfortable. I do need a heel grip for my smaller foot in the Lady Peep but I feel as if it would have been REALLY tight in the toebox if i took TTS.
> 
> hope that helps!




Thank you for your help x


----------



## blueeyeskelli

PetitColibri said:


> I believe TTS or 1/2 size down is best



Thank you for your help x


----------



## JuliJenn

PetitColibri said:


> I think they should be taken TTS or 1/2 down so if your TTS is 38.5 they should work



Awesome! Thank you so much, Petit!  I am so happy that I found a pair in my size!  I really appreciate your help!


----------



## JuliJenn

AEGIS said:


> that style runs TT US Size for MOST however for myself i found they ran .5-1 up.  you can be a bit flexible due to the strap



Perfect!  Thank you for your help, Aegis!  You PF Girls are the bestest!


----------



## Sirophix

Hi ladies,

I'm hoping to get a pair of Pinups in size 38.5.
CL size has been 39 in: Bianca 140 (patent, calf, paillette), Pigalle Plato 140 (patent), Alti 160 (patent), Meteorita 140.

I am pretty consistent in wearing US 8.5, including Ann Taylor heels for work. My feet are high-arched, long and thin; toes of average length.

Think I can make it in the Pinups?


----------



## wildflower768

I recently joined this forum but have been lurking quite a while. I hope to purchase some Louboutins this year. But I would like to know my TTS. I am a perfect 7.5 in Steve Maddens and a 38 in Aldo (new sizing), but in most shoes, I'm between a 7-7.5. I'm assumming I'm a 37.5 but am not sure. I hope to hop up to Charlotte soon and try on some CLs in Neiman Marcus to get an idea. I have a slightly wider foot than average. My toes are somewhat larger than other peoples which I believe contributes to my slightly wider than average foot.

What do you think my TTS is?

And thank you so much for all the helpful information I have learned so far. I will be posting more often as soon as I find shoes I am ready to buy. And then of course I'll reveal them too!


----------



## shontel

wildflower768 said:


> I recently joined this forum but have been lurking quite a while. I hope to purchase some Louboutins this year. But I would like to know my TTS. I am a perfect 7.5 in Steve Maddens and a 38 in Aldo (new sizing), but in most shoes, I'm between a 7-7.5. I'm assumming I'm a 37.5 but am not sure. I hope to hop up to Charlotte soon and try on some CLs in Neiman Marcus to get an idea. I have a slightly wider foot than average. My toes are somewhat larger than other peoples which I believe contributes to my slightly wider than average foot.
> 
> What do you think my TTS is?
> 
> And thank you so much for all the helpful information I have learned so far. I will be posting more often as soon as I find shoes I am ready to buy. And then of course I'll reveal them too!



I would think your CL TTS is 38.


----------



## imelda74

may I have some help on the sizing for parisienne?  thank you.  
does it fit like a VP? I ask because thats what it looks like to me.


----------



## wildflower768

shontel said:


> I would think your CL TTS is 38.



Thank you!! I am looking for a starting point and will start there.


----------



## amd_tan

I am unsure if I should get the Highness in my CL TTS (38) or 37.5 as I do understand that they run big, or same like the Daffodil. I took 38 in the Daffodil and have heel slippage in them. However, on a hot day, they are very snug on my feet and feel very very tight.
However, the major issue is my feet swell up during the day or when the weather is crazy hot, and to the point that sometimes I can't fit into my VPs in size 38 or my Biancas in 37.5 and I would be able to fit in a 38.5 Daffys. 
But on a cool day, I get heel slippage in all my shoes. So I'd say my feet swell up by more than a half size!! Is that normal or do I have weird feet?


----------



## blondieuk

Ok this is complicated. I am a uk5 in non cls. I am blessed with fat ugly feet. I think I should just order a 38 in Bianca and Ron rons and hope for the best? I have bought us 7 mainly so I think they could be true to Uk size? Am I right? Ahh it's complicated x


----------



## JlovesLV

Non CL shoes: 6US
CL shoes: 35.5 in bianca patent, 36 in mago (fit at the toes, but my heel still slide off the shoes when i walk)
width: average
Im wondering if i might fit a Miss Clichy Platform Pumps Bordeaux Suede 35.5 
Thanks so much!


----------



## chelle0216

Hi CL ladies! I'm really interested of possibly purchasing a Greissimo Black/White Damas 140mm size 35, However, I'm not sure how this fits..Can anyone please tell if this is TTS or does it run small? I normally wear a 35, but, purchased a Bianca 34.5 Black Patent and it fits me perfect. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you! =)


----------



## SassySarah

Does anyone know how the Pensee 120 runs?


----------



## Yanekie

CEC.LV4eva said:


> so what is your question exactly??? lol



Sorry, that is fair question. I guess I wanted to know does that kind of discrepancy in sizing vs what one expect seem normal.


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

Non CL - YSL Palais 35.5
CL - Deroba Espadrille 36, Simple Kid Leather 35.5, Decollete Patent 36
Width - M

I want to buy a pair of suede ron ron's at 100mm. Thank you so much in advance :]


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Yanekie said:


> Sorry, that is fair question. I guess I wanted to know does that kind of discrepancy in sizing vs what one expect seem normal.



Well I don't see any discrepancy...
Your US TTS is most likely 38, and your CL size is most likely 38.5
CLs tend to run narrow and small, so it's normal for you to take half to full size up from your TTS (that's why the Maggies you tried on were so tight, your best bet is to take half size up).


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

xoEMILYANNE said:


> Non CL - YSL Palais 35.5
> CL - Deroba Espadrille 36, Simple Kid Leather 35.5, Decollete Patent 36
> Width - M
> 
> I want to buy a pair of suede ron ron's at 100mm. Thank you so much in advance :]



Ron Ron 35.5 



SassySarah said:


> Does anyone know how the Pensee 120 runs?



I'm guessing the same as Pigalle 120???


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

blondieuk said:


> Ok this is complicated. I am a uk5 in non cls. I am blessed with fat ugly feet. I think I should just order a 38 in Bianca and Ron rons and hope for the best? I have bought us 7 mainly so I think they could be true to Uk size? Am I right? Ahh it's complicated x



Bianca and Ron Rons tend to go TTS, so I would've gotten 37 for them if all your other US shoes are 7


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amd_tan said:


> I am unsure if I should get the Highness in my CL TTS (38) or 37.5 as I do understand that they run big, or same like the Daffodil. I took 38 in the Daffodil and have heel slippage in them. However, on a hot day, they are very snug on my feet and feel very very tight.
> However, the major issue is my feet swell up during the day or when the weather is crazy hot, and to the point that sometimes I can't fit into my VPs in size 38 or my Biancas in 37.5 and I would be able to fit in a 38.5 Daffys.
> But on a cool day, I get heel slippage in all my shoes. So I'd say my feet swell up by more than a half size!! Is that normal or do I have weird feet?



hmmm... do you stay on your feet a lot? Try to keep your legs up from swelling. Don't drink *that* much water if you don't need to... unless you're very thirsty all the time...
Personally I don't think feet should alter *that* much by one full size in just one day... maybe half a size, but 1 full size begins to make me think of other medical things. I know that I stand a LOT, so when I'm working, my feet are chronically swollen and it takes me 3-4 weeks of rest to get my legs de-swelled by 1 full size down.


----------



## Yanekie

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Well I don't see any discrepancy...
> Your US TTS is most likely 38, and your CL size is most likely 38.5
> CLs tend to run narrow and small, so it's normal for you to take half to full size up from your TTS (that's why the Maggies you tried on were so tight, your best bet is to take half size up).


 

Thanks. I think it just seemed strange to me as YSL Tribootos 85 were 37.5. I own a few pairs of Gucci and Sergio that are also 37.5. Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## BougieBoo

Hello, TPFers! I'm hoping someone can help! I'm a US 7.5. My usual CL size is 38--my list is below:

Scissor Girls 37.5 (length good, tight toe), Glittart (patent) Ron Ron 38 (tight), Black Patent Lapono 38.5 (still tight but manageable), Black Patent Burlina 38.5 (comfy to almost loose-thankful for the strap!), Rasta Greissimo 38 (could have used a 37.5), Tortoise Marpoil 38 (just right), Houndstooth 1en8 38 (just right), Black Patent Triclo 38.5 (loose, again-thankful for the straps!)

What size should I be looking for in a leather Iowa Zeppa (not patent or suede)? Can I wear a 37.5? (my US TTS?) 

In Jimmy Choo and Fendi I've taken 37.5, and a 38 in the YSL Deauville wedges (which are roomy...)

Thank you!


----------



## Sirophix

Hi Ladies,

I need advice on how this fit looks. The below are photos of size 39 of when I tried on a pair of Meteorita. Comparing the fit to the pair on Net-A-Porter (third photo), mine look too small. Thoughts? Should I go up to 39.5? TIA!


----------



## imelda74

Can anyone tell me how Bikki runs? small, large, or tts?   Thank you.


----------



## amd_tan

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hmmm... do you stay on your feet a lot? Try to keep your legs up from swelling. Don't drink *that* much water if you don't need to... unless you're very thirsty all the time...
> Personally I don't think feet should alter *that* much by one full size in just one day... maybe half a size, but 1 full size begins to make me think of other medical things. I know that I stand a LOT, so when I'm working, my feet are chronically swollen and it takes me 3-4 weeks of rest to get my legs de-swelled by 1 full size down.



I think it might be due to the weather down under changing so frequently. It varies heaps from day to night...and my feet respond so quickly to the change in weather! It's annoying sometimes!! I would be able to fit in them with a heel grip perfectly but sometimes I have to remove the heel grip so that I can wear them!


----------



## PetitColibri

Sirophix said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I need advice on how this fit looks. The below are photos of size 39 of when I tried on a pair of Meteorita. Comparing the fit to the pair on Net-A-Porter (third photo), mine look too small. Thoughts? Should I go up to 39.5? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 1619725
> 
> View attachment 1619726
> 
> View attachment 1619727



I think you should keep the 39 
the fit seems perfect to me ! nice pics by the way


----------



## Metteandersen

Hi girls


How will I know if the shoes I want to buy on ebay are old og new according to the size chart?

Simple (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
Simple (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Simple sizing 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130654024...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1219


These are the shoes I´m considering. can you tell me if they´re are "old or new"?


----------



## PetitColibri

Metteandersen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> 
> How will I know if the shoes I want to buy on ebay are old og new according to the size chart?
> 
> Simple (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Simple (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Simple sizing
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130654024...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1219
> 
> 
> These are the shoes I´m considering. can you tell me if they´re are "old or new"?



unfortunately we can't just "see" it... you need to ask the seller when the shoes were bought it could help but for sizing purposes I would especially ask for the lenght insole of the shoes and compare to the shoes you already own


----------



## Metteandersen

PetitColibri said:


> unfortunately we can't just "see" it... you need to ask the seller when the shoes were bought it could help but for sizing purposes I would especially ask for the lenght insole of the shoes and compare to the shoes you already own



Okay thanks. I just sent her an email asking when she bought it. According to her answer would you the be able to decide if they belong to the old or new collection?


----------



## blueeyeskelli

PetitColibri said:


> I believe TTS or 1/2 size down is best




Thank you


----------



## PetitColibri

Metteandersen said:


> Okay thanks. I just sent her an email asking when she bought it. According to her answer would you the be able to decide if they belong to the old or new collection?



probably but as I already stated *I would especially ask for the **insole **lenght of the shoes and compare to the shoes you already own
*this way you can't be wrong !


----------



## Metteandersen

PetitColibri said:


> probably but as I already stated *I would especially ask for the **insole **lenght of the shoes and compare to the shoes you already own
> *this way you can't be wrong !



you´re totally right. thanks for your help


----------



## CatOnIce

Hi ladies, I need your input 

I just bought my first pair of CL and I´m seriously in love! The Very Prive 120 Kid. I bought them in size 35. I´m usually a size 36 and often 35 in high stilettos. But it´s so tight in the toe box even though it´s peep toe. Will Kid leather strecth? 

My toe is at the edge of the shoe but the 35,5 had heel slip. The sales person could place a finger between my heel and the back of the shoe so I think that 35,5 would be too big. What do you think?

Thank you so much!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I am looking to purchase a classic pair of Loub's that are versatile and comfy! I am not a big shoe person, but I do love his Nude Simple's and feel like I could make them work. I have major issues with my feet and I have very high arches. High heels are typically painful for me as I feel a nerve in the ball of my foot that kills me and the higher the heel, the worse the pain. Anyhow, I figure with some inserts to help with cushioning and what not hopefully I could get away with a lower height heel. I found a pair of Simple Nude 70's and was wondering if this might be a good place to start. I am a true US size 7. I have not ever tried on Loub's nor do I have any where near me to do so. I am also clueless for the most part about CL terminology... Any input or advice on a good starter pair that would be as comfortable as possible would be greatly appreciated. Or am I just nuts to even consider...? Many thanks!


----------



## sshoelover

PetitColibri said:


> I think you should keep the 39
> the fit seems perfect to me ! nice pics by the way



Agree, nice pics and nice shoes, never seen a pair. When you step on the shoe, can you feel the ridge of the back of the shoe? I would check that, looks like they are kinda in the air


----------



## JlovesLV

melialuvs2shop said:


> they should fit.  are they brand new?



Thanks so much, melia! I bought the 35 pigalle, and they fit perfectly!


----------



## PetitColibri

scoobiesmomma said:


> I am looking to purchase a classic pair of Loub's that are versatile and comfy! I am not a big shoe person, but I do love his Nude Simple's and feel like I could make them work. I have major issues with my feet and I have very high arches. High heels are typically painful for me as I feel a nerve in the ball of my foot that kills me and the higher the heel, the worse the pain. Anyhow, I figure with some inserts to help with cushioning and what not hopefully I could get away with a lower height heel. I found a pair of Simple Nude 70's and was wondering if this might be a good place to start. I am a true US size 7. I have not ever tried on Loub's nor do I have any where near me to do so. I am also clueless for the most part about CL terminology... Any input or advice on a good starter pair that would be as comfortable as possible would be greatly appreciated. Or am I just nuts to even consider...? Many thanks!



I think Simple Nude 70 are a great pair to start !
with that heel height they should be really comfy !
since you are a true 7 I guess you should try to find a 37.5 in CL


----------



## scoobiesmomma

PetitColibri said:


> I think Simple Nude 70 are a great pair to start !
> with that heel height they should be really comfy !
> since you are a true 7 I guess you should try to find a 37.5 in CL



 Thank you kindly for the response. I greatly appreciate the information!


----------



## r6girl2005

Alright ladies, need some sizing help with Ron Rons. Can I wear a 35.5? 

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 6
&#8226; Narrow feet
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have: Bianca 35, Lady Peep Spike 35.5, Simple 85 36, Mago 140 35.5 & 36, MBP leopard 150 35.5, MBB nappa 35.5
&#8226; Ron Ron 100 from this past season

TIA!


----------



## JlovesLV

JlovesLV said:


> Non CL shoes: 6US
> CL shoes: 35.5 in bianca patent, 36 in mago (fit at the toes, but my heel still slide off the shoes when i walk)
> width: average
> *Im wondering if i might fit a Miss Clichy Platform Pumps Bordeaux Suede 35.5 *
> Thanks so much!


hi, i just want to add im in 35 pigalle as well. Thanks!


----------



## PetitColibri

r6girl2005 said:


> Alright ladies, need some sizing help with Ron Rons. Can I wear a 35.5?
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 6
>  Narrow feet
>  What CLs you already have: Bianca 35, Lady Peep Spike 35.5, Simple 85 36, Mago 140 35.5 & 36, MBP leopard 150 35.5, MBB nappa 35.5
>  Ron Ron 100 from this past season
> 
> TIA!



If you have narrow feet and this ron ron are really the new sizing, I think yes !
old sizing not sure...


----------



## PetitColibri

JlovesLV said:


> hi, i just want to add im in 35 pigalle as well. Thanks!



miss clichy 140 or 160 ?
do you have long toes ?


----------



## JlovesLV

PetitColibri said:


> miss clichy 140 or 160 ?
> do you have long toes ?


 hi, it is 140 and i dont have long toes. Thanks!


----------



## Sirophix

sshoelover said:


> Agree, nice pics and nice shoes, never seen a pair. When you step on the shoe, can you feel the ridge of the back of the shoe? I would check that, looks like they are kinda in the air



Ooh, I can't remember. I returned them cuz they were the wrong color, but I should be getting the right pair this Friday. Should I feel the ridge, or no? I should have taken an actual standing photo, drat! :shame:


----------



## sshoelover

Sirophix said:


> Ooh, I can't remember. I returned them cuz they were the wrong color, but I should be getting the right pair this Friday. Should I feel the ridge, or no? I should have taken an actual standing photo, drat! :shame:



I think you should not feel the ridge or the edge of the back shoe. I had a pair that was like that and after a couple of hours it didn't feel so good walking in them, I actually got a blister. So to short shoes when you are standing on them,  I would say no!


----------



## PetitColibri

JlovesLV said:


> hi, it is 140 and i dont have long toes. Thanks!



then your CL TTS should be fine


----------



## LexLV

Hi Ladies - question, I am looking to possibly grab a pair of coroclics or une plumes for the summer and wanted to get some opinions.  I'm thinking maybe a patent coroclic and I don't want to be squished - do you think a 37 or 37.5? Thanks!

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: US 7-7.5 
&#8226; average width
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have: 37 in biancas, bibi, pigalle plato, new simple, no barres; 37.5 in vizir booties, VPs, simples
&#8226; Coroclic (not sure season?)


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

Hello. I am looking at the Lapono's in Black Patent Leather. What size would I be?

Simple Kid Pumps in Black Leather - 36
Deroba Espadrille - 36
Decollete Camel Patent - 36.5

Thanks so much


----------



## natasha88

Hi ladies.....

I am a US size 8, so a UK 38 and my feet are pretty slim and not wide.  I am looking at some Madame Butterfly's Botties in Suede.  WOuld I get away with a US 7.5 (UK 37.5). 

I hope I will becuase I really want them lol. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Sirophix

sshoelover said:


> I think you should not feel the ridge or the edge of the back shoe. I had a pair that was like that and after a couple of hours it didn't feel so good walking in them, I actually got a blister. So to short shoes when you are standing on them,  I would say no!



Thanks for the advice, I'll be sure to check when I try them on! :greengrin:


----------



## rock_girl

Can anyone confirm if *Tashaf 100s* should be sized like the Pigalle 120s? That would mean they run a full size down from TTS, correct?   Thank you!!!

For reference: I am a 38.5 in Biancas, 39 in VPs & Armadillos, 39.5 in New Simples & Maggies, and 39.5 in Brian Atwood.


----------



## heiress-ox

hey ladies, i'm just curious as to the sizing of Maggies (specifically the gold glitter & watersnake version) do you think I could get away with a 41.5 or would I need a 42. 

I am usually a 10 US, maybe a 10.5 in some places, I take a 41 in Aldo shoes.  

As for CLs, I think my TTS may be a 41.5. I have my Biancas in a 41.5 (toe box is fine, but i get a lot of heel slippage, think I could've done 41), Rolande Boucle in 41, Rolando in 41.5, Decollete in 41.5/42.

TIA


----------



## sshoelover

Hello Ladies!

I found something that really helped me with my constant problem with heel slippage. I actually fell on the ground because of this reason. There is a company called Tacco and they sell insoles (Taccolette) in two colors, black and beige, and are made out of leather and latex. Put those in your Loubies and you will stop sliding and my heel slippage went away with most of my CL's. Also very comfy to stand on! This company also makes the best suede cleaning stone I have ever had, and also too try is there heel grips (real suede). The website is: www dot shoecaresupplies dot com


----------



## JlovesLV

PetitColibri said:


> then your CL TTS should be fine


 
so 35.5 should be fine for the miss clinchy 140mm, will it be the same size in 160 mm too? Thanks!


----------



## PetitColibri

rock_girl said:


> Can anyone confirm if *Tashaf 100s* should be sized like the Pigalle 120s? That would mean they run a full size down from TTS, correct?   Thank you!!!
> 
> For reference: I am a 38.5 in Biancas, 39 in VPs & Armadillos, 39.5 in New Simples & Maggies, and 39.5 in Brian Atwood.



Tashasf 100 must be size like Pigalle 100 IMO, so TTS


----------



## sshoelover

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Too big. This style is TTS, you should stick to your 38.5. Especially since it's a slinged heel, which tends to be more unstable. At least the heel height is not bad, so you may be able to walk in these if you pad front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> "Boucle" is buckle in French. I don't think Chanel is great enough to have invented the buckle which has dated for probably hundreds of years...
> 
> CL is using boucle, as in "boucl*é*" (the e accent aigu is just ommited during the English translation) as an adjective to Rolande which comes from a classic style called *Rolando*.
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 1604602



Oh OK! Where did I get my knowledge from? Speak German not French, but thanks for the info. I was actually looking at those myself!

Thanks again...


----------



## sshoelover

vanessac805 said:


> Thanks so much for your help!!! Yup they are 150 mm height. I ordered them off as Saks so I can easily return it if they dont fit...the saks size advice is SO off!!! they recommend a full size up for lady peeps. Thanks again



Did you get your Lady Peeps? Do you like them and how do they fit. Mine are still in the original box. Haven't had the courage for 150's yet. Still working on the 140's...I think it is just practice?


----------



## rock_girl

Thanks so much *PetitColibri*!


----------



## CelticLuv

I have been desperately searching for the Fifi 100 glitter in my true size 35. Unfortunately it's sold out nationwide. I have been able to find a 34.5 in the Fifi. do you think the 34.5 would be too small for me? I am desperate for these shoes.

I'm a 35 in 98% of CL's.
TIA!!


----------



## PetitColibri

CelticLuv said:


> I have been desperately searching for the Fifi 100 glitter in my true size 35. Unfortunately it's sold out nationwide. I have been able to find a 34.5 in the Fifi. do you think the 34.5 would be too small for me? I am desperate for these shoes.
> 
> I'm a 35 in 98% of CL's.
> TIA!!



if you have narrow feet and short toes maybe otherwise it may be riskee...


----------



## samann

Hi everyone I'm not sure this is the right place to post, but I really want the pigalle 100 patent or kid leather my foot measures 9.5 inches and I wear a 7 1/2 in coach pumps.. What size should I order?


----------



## chelle0216

Hi everyone! Can someone advice me on how the sizing and fitting of a Lady Peep Slingback? Also is is comfy? Is this TTS or does it run small? I wear size 34.5 in Bianca and it fits me perfectly. Thank you. =)


----------



## lipglosschic87

Hey girls! I was wondering if anyone here could provide some insight on the size difference between 38.5 and 39 in the New Simples? Is it really a big difference? I tried searching for their insole measurements but was unable to come across anything. Any help would be great appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## amd_tan

I am planning on getting the Very Mix, I am usually a 38 in Pigalle 100, VP 120, 37.5 Bianca, 38 in Maggie 140.
Should I go 38 or a 37.5 in the Very Mix? 
Thanks!! xo


----------



## Lyn2005

Does anyone know how the Serpette d'orsay sandals fit?


----------



## PetitColibri

amd_tan said:


> I am planning on getting the Very Mix, I am usually a 38 in Pigalle 100, VP 120, 37.5 Bianca, 38 in Maggie 140.
> Should I go 38 or a 37.5 in the Very Mix?
> Thanks!! xo



I think a 38 would be safer except if you have slim feet because I don't think very mix will stretch a lot


----------



## amd_tan

PetitColibri said:


> I think a 38 would be safer except if you have slim feet because I don't think very mix will stretch a lot



Thanks PetitColibri! 
Now to start growing my money tree...


----------



## Acheriontop

Hi lovely ladies, I have a small dilemma and hopefully I can get some help here. I found a pair of Bananas in a size 40 that i absolutely must have, but I'm a size 41 in the Ron Rons, passmule and deroba flannel wedge. In your experiences how does the banana run? Would I be able to make them work?


----------



## samann

amd_tan said:
			
		

> I am planning on getting the Very Mix, I am usually a 38 in Pigalle 100, VP 120, 37.5 Bianca, 38 in Maggie 140.
> Should I go 38 or a 37.5 in the Very Mix?
> Thanks!! xo



Hi I'm wondering if you have your foot measurements? I really want the pigalle 100 and in not sure what size to order


----------



## c0uture

Hi, does anyone know how Coroclic wedges fit? Thanks!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

c0uture said:


> Hi, does anyone know how Coroclic wedges fit? Thanks!


 
Someone on TPF recommended true to size but I wish I would have gotten a half size larger because my foot isn't super narrow.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Hi friends, 

I'm DYING for a pair of Pigalles (height to be determined) but I'm not in a position where I can swing by a NM or Saks to try on a pair. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I'd likely get patent leather. I'd prefer to stay around 90-100mm.

I learned that my feet are wide by wearing CL's. I think they are probably average but in CL's...they are "wide"...hahaha. I own - Bianca - 36.5 (patent), Rolando - 37 (patent), Delic - 37 (python), Simple 85 - 36 (leather), Fontanete - 36 (leather, should have done 36.5 but the leather stretched), Henry - 36.5 (canvas, suede), Vicky Jane - 36.5 (suede), Delico - 36.5 (patent), Coroclic - 36.5 (leopard should have done 37), Palma mule - 37, New Marpoil - 36.5 (patent), Decollete - 37 (patent), Prorata 36.5 (patent), Mater Claude - 36.5 (python), Lafalaise - 36 (canvas, could have done 36.5), Bow T Dorset - 37 (satin, should have done 36.5), You You - 36.5 (strass), Atalanta - 36.5 (pump sandal NOT flat, leather), Jolie Dunn (leather, 36.5), old Ballerina (patent - black, 36 - weird because the newer ones are more narrow and I'd def need 36.5), and Bambou (glitter, 37). I left off some of my sandals because they all seem to be 36's because I can get away with a smaller shoe when it's open.

Can anyone tell me what my TTS is for CL? Is it a 37 or 36.5? 

Anyway, would LOVE advice on the pigalles. And my next shoe after that will likely be some VPs. So any input on either of these is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sshoelover

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm DYING for a pair of Pigalles (height to be determined) but I'm not in a position where I can swing by a NM or Saks to try on a pair. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I'd likely get patent leather. I'd prefer to stay around 90-100mm.
> 
> I learned that my feet are wide by wearing CL's. I think they are probably average but in CL's...they are "wide"...hahaha. I own - Bianca - 36.5 (patent), Rolando - 37 (patent), Delic - 37 (python), Simple 85 - 36 (leather), Fontanete - 36 (leather, should have done 36.5 but the leather stretched), Henry - 36.5 (canvas, suede), Vicky Jane - 36.5 (suede), Delico - 36.5 (patent), Coroclic - 36.5 (leopard should have done 37), Palma mule - 37, New Marpoil - 36.5 (patent), Decollete - 37 (patent), Prorata 36.5 (patent), Mater Claude - 36.5 (python), Lafalaise - 36 (canvas, could have done 36.5), Bow T Dorset - 37 (satin, should have done 36.5), You You - 36.5 (strass), Atalanta - 36.5 (pump sandal NOT flat, leather), Jolie Dunn (leather, 36.5), old Ballerina (patent - black, 36 - weird because the newer ones are more narrow and I'd def need 36.5), and Bambou (glitter, 37). I left off some of my sandals because they all seem to be 36's because I can get away with a smaller shoe when it's open.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what my TTS is for CL? Is it a 37 or 36.5?
> 
> Anyway, would LOVE advice on the pigalles. And my next shoe after that will likely be some VPs. So any input on either of these is greatly appreciated.



I have a pigalle plato and went half a size up and was perfect. My TTS is 39 and the pigalle platos were 39.5.I have wide feet so a little tight but they stretched after two wearings.  Boy, do you have a nice collection! Half of them I don't even know what they are


----------



## amag520

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm DYING for a pair of Pigalles (height to be determined) but I'm not in a position where I can swing by a NM or Saks to try on a pair. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I'd likely get patent leather. I'd prefer to stay around 90-100mm.
> 
> I learned that my feet are wide by wearing CL's. I think they are probably average but in CL's...they are "wide"...hahaha. I own - Bianca - 36.5 (patent), Rolando - 37 (patent), Delic - 37 (python), Simple 85 - 36 (leather), Fontanete - 36 (leather, should have done 36.5 but the leather stretched), Henry - 36.5 (canvas, suede), Vicky Jane - 36.5 (suede), Delico - 36.5 (patent), Coroclic - 36.5 (leopard should have done 37), Palma mule - 37, New Marpoil - 36.5 (patent), Decollete - 37 (patent), Prorata 36.5 (patent), Mater Claude - 36.5 (python), Lafalaise - 36 (canvas, could have done 36.5), Bow T Dorset - 37 (satin, should have done 36.5), You You - 36.5 (strass), Atalanta - 36.5 (pump sandal NOT flat, leather), Jolie Dunn (leather, 36.5), old Ballerina (patent - black, 36 - weird because the newer ones are more narrow and I'd def need 36.5), and Bambou (glitter, 37). I left off some of my sandals because they all seem to be 36's because I can get away with a smaller shoe when it's open.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what my TTS is for CL? Is it a 37 or 36.5?
> 
> Anyway, would LOVE advice on the pigalles. And my next shoe after that will likely be some VPs. So any input on either of these is greatly appreciated.



I think we might be the same size! I'm just going to use your post as a reference for all my next purchases hehe :worthy:


----------



## amag520

New Simples 36
Bibi 37 (Should have gotten 36.5)
Miss Tack 36.5
Hela 37
Simple Botta 37

Any chance I could squeeze into either a 36 or 37.5 in the 85mm Ronrons? I've got the bright bug and I'm lurking for Canary Yellow ones from NAP...only place I can find them and they have either 1/2 too small or too big. Advice??


----------



## imelda74

I have searched all of the posts, but I cannot find the answer so...
How does the Mago fit?  
I wear a US 11 
CL 42 

i am looking at a pair of 40.5


----------



## PetitColibri

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm DYING for a pair of Pigalles (height to be determined) but I'm not in a position where I can swing by a NM or Saks to try on a pair. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I'd likely get patent leather. I'd prefer to stay around 90-100mm.
> 
> I learned that my feet are wide by wearing CL's. I think they are probably average but in CL's...they are "wide"...hahaha. I own - Bianca - 36.5 (patent), Rolando - 37 (patent), Delic - 37 (python), Simple 85 - 36 (leather), Fontanete - 36 (leather, should have done 36.5 but the leather stretched), Henry - 36.5 (canvas, suede), Vicky Jane - 36.5 (suede), Delico - 36.5 (patent), Coroclic - 36.5 (leopard should have done 37), Palma mule - 37, New Marpoil - 36.5 (patent), Decollete - 37 (patent), Prorata 36.5 (patent), Mater Claude - 36.5 (python), Lafalaise - 36 (canvas, could have done 36.5), Bow T Dorset - 37 (satin, should have done 36.5), You You - 36.5 (strass), Atalanta - 36.5 (pump sandal NOT flat, leather), Jolie Dunn (leather, 36.5), old Ballerina (patent - black, 36 - weird because the newer ones are more narrow and I'd def need 36.5), and Bambou (glitter, 37). I left off some of my sandals because they all seem to be 36's because I can get away with a smaller shoe when it's open.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what my TTS is for CL? Is it a 37 or 36.5?
> 
> Anyway, would LOVE advice on the pigalles. And my next shoe after that will likely be some VPs. So any input on either of these is greatly appreciated.



I think you're CL TTS is 36.5 !
if you go with pigalle 120, take at least a 36 or even a 35.5 (36 would be better if your feet are wide) !
otherwise, pigalle 100 is TTS, so 36.5


----------



## PetitColibri

amag520 said:


> New Simples 36
> Bibi 37 (Should have gotten 36.5)
> Miss Tack 36.5
> Hela 37
> Simple Botta 37
> 
> Any chance I could squeeze into either a 36 or 37.5 in the 85mm Ronrons? I've got the bright bug and I'm lurking for Canary Yellow ones from NAP...only place I can find them and they have either 1/2 too small or too big. Advice??



I think you should try the 36 ! worst case scenario, if it's too small you can always send them back ( but since your new simples are 36 I think you should be fine)
37.5 would be way too big...


----------



## amd_tan

PetitColibri said:


> I think a 38 would be safer except if you have slim feet because I don't think very mix will stretch a lot


Do they size the same as the Lady Clou too?



samann said:


> Hi I'm wondering if you have your foot measurements? I really want the pigalle 100 and in not sure what size to order



Sorry I don't! I am a US7.5 in Jimmy Choo and Valentino if that helps. I have slightly wider feet so I take 38 in most CL sizes. I take my TTS for the Pigalle 100.


----------



## PetitColibri

amd_tan said:


> Do they size the same as the Lady Clou too?



sorry but I don't know


----------



## sshoelover

Does anyone know how a Pigalle 120 Pollock runs? I am a TTS 39/9 in Bianca, Lady Peep etc and a 40 in prives. I had a decollect I had to sell because they were too small. So not quite sure about the classics.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## c0uture

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Someone on TPF recommended true to size but I wish I would have gotten a half size larger because my foot isn't super narrow.



Thanks! That sucks, my feet are narrow so I guess I'll be okay with getting them true to size,


----------



## CelticLuv

How have the Elephante Maggie's running in size? Are they TTS or half size up?
I have the Maggie in Bordeaux in my TTS 35 however the CL website states that the Elephante Maggie runs small and it's suggested to take half size up.
I know that for some reason, depending on the material in the Maggie, the size varies.
My true size is 35 in 99% of CL's.

thank you!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

sshoelover said:


> I have a pigalle plato and went half a size up and was perfect. My TTS is 39 and the pigalle platos were 39.5.I have wide feet so a little tight but they stretched after two wearings. Boy, do you have a nice collection! Half of them I don't even know what they are



Thanks. It's so weird having a wide foot. It's like the sizing is all over the place. As for my collection, thanks! I have a good sales rep who hooks me up. But...I'm guilty of playing favorites and end up wearing the same 3-4 pairs all of the time. I need some more traditional shoes - like the pigalle!


----------



## sshoelover

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Thanks. It's so weird having a wide foot. It's like the sizing is all over the place. As for my collection, thanks! I have a good sales rep who hooks me up. But...I'm guilty of playing favorites and end up wearing the same 3-4 pairs all of the time. I need some more traditional shoes - like the pigalle!



Cool! you should hook me up with your sales rep! I have most of the classics and a pretty big collection. And yes, us with wide feet makes CL's a challenge. You have no idea how many shoes I bought and had to sell again. I also do wear the same ones Biancas! I have 3 pair and looking for more. In that style I am TTS, and yes, the toe box hurts the first couple of times, but if you buy the shoe too big then the, I call it the traditional heel slippage! I had a pair on wine tasting and I slipped out of my CL and fell flat on the ground and scraped my leg.....nobody saw me  that is what you get when they are too long! Great talking to you! Would love to see pic of your shoes!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

sshoelover said:


> Cool! you should hook me up with your sales rep! I have most of the classics and a pretty big collection. And yes, us with wide feet makes CL's a challenge. You have no idea how many shoes I bought and had to sell again. I also do wear the same ones Biancas! I have 3 pair and looking for more. In that style I am TTS, and yes, the toe box hurts the first couple of times, but if you buy the shoe too big then the, I call it the traditional heel slippage! I had a pair on wine tasting and I slipped out of my CL and fell flat on the ground and scraped my leg.....nobody saw me  that is what you get when they are too long! Great talking to you! Would love to see pic of your shoes!


 
I'll PM you my SA's contact info. She'll just randomly email/text if something comes up in my size that I've been looking for. It's like Christmas. Haha. I doubt my husband agrees but I'm the one who gets the mail so what he doesn't know can't hurt him! 

Biancas are gorgeous and I wear true to size too. Sometimes I can't get myself balanced in them. I'm convinced I shouldn't go above 120mm. I'm glad no one saw you tumble at the wine tasting! Hiccup. Hahahaha. I was at a vineyard and someone spilled red wine on a pair of my espadrilles and I almost killed them. Who knew wine tasting was a full contact sport? 

Someday I'll have to post my collection! It's just SUCH a process. I don't even have a cute closet collection. They're just in their brown coffins with pictures of them on the front. Lame but oh well...


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

amag520 said:


> I think we might be the same size! I'm just going to use your post as a reference for all my next purchases hehe :worthy:


 
Love it! You'll have to keep me posted on your purchases so I know what size I am in different models too!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

PetitColibri said:


> I think you're CL TTS is 36.5 !
> if you go with pigalle 120, take at least a 36 or even a 35.5 (36 would be better if your feet are wide) !
> otherwise, pigalle 100 is TTS, so 36.5


 
Thanks! Wow - the 120's are that different!? I think I'll stick to 100's to be safe as I ease into the pigalle.


----------



## Metteandersen

hi girls, I´m dying to get the simple patent 70mm but I´m not sure which size I need. Maybe you can help med

I´m a size US10/EURO40 in miu miu, dior, pedro garcia. I always wear a size US10/EURO40 so which size should I get them in?


----------



## manolomel9

Sorry if I missed this one being posted but I didn't see a size post in searching for it.  Thanks in advance!

Some info that could help us help you:
&#149; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes:  US 9 / 39
&#149; Width of feet: narrow (especially in the heel area) with long toes
&#149; What CL&#146;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:  VP old 39, NP old 39.5, old simple 100 39, armadillo 39
&#149; The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Esoteri Bootie (black/white), Fall 2010?

This Bootie is up for sale on EBay in a size 39.5.  Just wanted to see if the sizing consensus for this Bootie is 1/2 up or if that will be too big.  Thanks!


----------



## Bailey1214

Hi Everyone! I am looking to purchase a pair of the nude patent rolando and was looking for some advice in regards to sizing... 

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 10.5; I have a lot of 10's as well and a couple of 11's depending on the brand/style 
&#8226; Width of feet: average with slightly longer toes
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Bruges 120 mm size 42 but had room so a 41.5 could have probably worked as well
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Rolando patent most recent season

I am just unsure about the sizing of the rolando since many people have suggested that this style runs small and I am afraid the 42 might not fit. So any advice you all could give would be greatly appreciated.

Also, have any of you had any luck with stretching the patent ones? or do is there really not a difference? I have seen mixed reviews and wanted to see if that might help as well.


----------



## mandie_044

Hi everyone,

I'm a little confused about new vs old very prive models. I assume anything from this season is new? (Makes sense!) I'm looking to buy a pair of black kidd leather very prive 120 with the red tip (but not sure what season they are from?):

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 37.5 European size, I guess that would be 7.5 US. 
&#8226; Width of feet: My feet are a little wider than normal I'd say, but they can squeeze into normal shoes just fine!
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: I have a pair
of MBBs in size 37 (7 US), they are nappa leather, and I wish they would stretch a little more, so they are a little small, but nothing I can't handle. I also have a pair of Twistochat's in US size 8. They were a little big, so I had the slighback taken in and they fit great now with a little padding. 
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Very prive 120 in black kidd leather


----------



## luxe5893

hello!

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - 8.5
 Width of feet - wide
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) - tried on lady corset's 38.5
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. - would like to purchase double platform patent pumps bianca

thank you!


----------



## sshoelover

mandie_044 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a little confused about new vs old very prive models. I assume anything from this season is new? (Makes sense!) I'm looking to buy a pair of black kidd leather very prive 120 with the red tip (but not sure what season they are from?):
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 37.5 European size, I guess that would be 7.5 US.
>  Width of feet: My feet are a little wider than normal I'd say, but they can squeeze into normal shoes just fine!
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: I have a pair
> of MBBs in size 37 (7 US), they are nappa leather, and I wish they would stretch a little more, so they are a little small, but nothing I can't handle. I also have a pair of Twistochat's in US size 8. They were a little big, so I had the slighback taken in and they fit great now with a little padding.


Hi!
I actually had the exact same pair of shoes you are questioning. The  prive kid leather with the red toe. I do not know which season they  were, but I had to go one complete size up. I am a TTS 39 US 9 and I  squish my feet into Biancas because I have such wide feet as well! I  think, at least the old prives (I have several in 40) run small. Very  difficult with CL's because if they are too long, you get heel slippage.
What I would do if you don't have one already, is buy a flexible tape measure and  measure one of your best fitting Loubies, length and width and try to get the measurements from your seller. On ebay I do it all the time with styles I don't know! Hope this helps.


----------



## xoxomuffy

Anyone have any idea how the Markesling run? My size varies quite a bit in Louboutin (open toe I usually wear 37-37.5) but have also sized up to 38.5...appreciate any input you ladies my have.

Thanks!

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 7.5 US
&#8226; Width of feet: Normal width
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Pigalle Plato 37.5 // Maggie 38.5 (padded) // No. 299 37 // Fifre bootie 38 // Scissor Girl 37 // Simple pump 38 

&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Markesling leopard, not sure what season... Fall 11?


----------



## mandie_044

sshoelover said:


> Hi!
> I actually had the exact same pair of shoes you are questioning. The  prive kid leather with the red toe. I do not know which season they  were, but I had to go one complete size up. I am a TTS 39 US 9 and I  squish my feet into Biancas because I have such wide feet as well! I  think, at least the old prives (I have several in 40) run small. Very  difficult with CL's because if they are too long, you get heel slippage.
> What I would do if you don't have one already, is buy a flexible tape measure and  measure one of your best fitting Loubies, length and width and try to get the measurements from your seller. On ebay I do it all the time with styles I don't know! Hope this helps.


Hi Sshoelover,

Thanks for the info! I want these shoes so bad and the only place I can find them online is ekseption.es, based in Spain, so maybe if I email them, they will give me exact measurements! I will be in Europe in a couple months though, maybe I will just wait till then so I can try some on (not sure if I will get to Madrid tho!), that's always more fun anyways  It just kills me that I want them for my birthday and it'll be long passed by the time I get them lol.


----------



## Metteandersen

Hi girls, how is the simple 70 mm patent in it´s size? Been wanting them in like forever but I haven´t tried them on in a store. I normally wear a size EURO40/US10 in all brands(miu miu, dior, pedro garcia etc.)


----------



## sshoelover

sshoelover said:


> Hi!
> I actually had the exact same pair of shoes you are questioning. The  prive kid leather with the red toe. I do not know which season they  were, but I had to go one complete size up. I am a TTS 39 US 9 and I  squish my feet into Biancas because I have such wide feet as well! I  think, at least the old prives (I have several in 40) run small. Very  difficult with CL's because if they are too long, you get heel slippage.
> What I would do if you don't have one already, is buy a flexible tape measure and  measure one of your best fitting Loubies, length and width and try to get the measurements from your seller. On ebay I do it all the time with styles I don't know! Hope this helps.



Hi! I looked at your spanish website and I didn't have the 120's, I had the 100'S! Do you have any other European websites up your sleeve? I tried googling a pair of Bianca's in peacock. I wanted to send you a private mail but didn't know how. So why don't you send me one, thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## sshoelover

mandie_044 said:


> Hi Sshoelover,
> 
> Thanks for the info! I want these shoes so bad and the only place I can find them online is ekseption.es, based in Spain, so maybe if I email them, they will give me exact measurements! I will be in Europe in a couple months though, maybe I will just wait till then so I can try some on (not sure if I will get to Madrid tho!), that's always more fun anyways  It just kills me that I want them for my birthday and it'll be long passed by the time I get them lol.



Hi!  I looked at your spanish website and I didn't have the 120's, I had the  100'S! Do you have any other European websites up your sleeve? I tried  googling a pair of Bianca's in peacock. I wanted to send you a private  mail but didn't know how. So why don't you send me one,thanks for  mentioning it! 		 		  		 	   These are gorgeous, what a difference when the heel is a little higher. I understand you wanting them, but can't you send them back if they don't fit. What I do is, go in between sizes and if they are too tight I get them stretched. I am such an addict, on that website I saw a pair of red pigalle, oooohhh and I allready have 2 pairs of red loubis!


----------



## humpybunny

Hi, I'm wondering how the Bloody marys in python run. I'm usually a 35, I've heard they run small. So should I go up half a size or full size. TIA


----------



## Dark Ennui

Hi everyone.  I haven't seen much information about the Betty Boo shoe from last year.  Even my SAs are not able to tell me much.  I am interested in a pair, but they look very similar in pitch and angle to my Metalipps.  Can anyone tell me if I am right?  I cannot seem to walk in my Metalipps at all so if that is the case I would have to steer clear of the Betty Boos especially being a backless shoe.

Just some info: I can wear the same pitch and angle as the Daffs, Burlinas, Very Prive, Hyper Prive, Altadamas, New Simples...etc.  I just cannot walk on something with a steep drop off and little platform to balance it off like the Asteroids, Metalipps...etc.

I am a size 36 in normal high heels, 35.5 in my Altadamas... Seeing as there is no heel on the Betty Boo to slip out of, could I get a 36 and keep my toe box more comfortable?  Or should I stick with a snug 35.5?  And with the other info above, should I even be considering this shoe? :-P


----------



## PetitColibri

humpybunny said:


> Hi, I'm wondering how the Bloody marys in python run. I'm usually a 35, I've heard they run small. So should I go up half a size or full size. TIA



1/2 size up but not full size or they will be way to big


----------



## ahall419

I've loved CLs for a long time now but haven't been able to purchase a pair, especially not at full price! I decided its finally time to take the leap and need some help!

* Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: *Steve Madden-9.5, Jessica Simpson-9.5, Bakers-9/9.5, I own the most of these brands but the sizes in my closet range from 9 to 10.

* Width of feet: *Average to a bit above average (I wouldn't call them wide though) 

 *What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:* I tried on a pair of No Prive in Nordstroms and size 41 fit. But size 41 Very Prive were too big. The sales woman suggested that a 40.5 would fit but the shoes normally stretch a bit around the balls of your feet so a 40 would probably work as well. I also tried on a size 40 (I'm pretty sure) Your Highness and my foot fit but were VERY snug.

 *The style you are asking about and what season it is from: *I'm looking for Very Prive, Yolanda, or Altadama the most. But I'm also looking for the Bianca or Pigalle. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Here is a pair of Very Prive I found but I don't know what season they are.
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-Cork-Pumps-40/60407561


----------



## Msbae

Hi TPFers..
I'm new to CL and wanted to purchase my very first pair from ebay.  Unfortunately, I haven't tried on in any pair,so I'm in need of sizing advice.

Your US size in non CL brand shoes:  I'm a size 6 for Steve Madden, Tory Burch, BCBG
Width of feet: Average
What CL's you have already or have tried on: NONE
Style you are asking about:  The ebay posting states "8 Mignon 120 Glitter Sandals" in size 36.5 
this is the ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item20c36689a5#ht_648wt_1348

thanks for any advice.


----------



## Msbae

Help on another pair please..

Your US size in non CL brand shoes: I'm a size 6 for Steve Madden, Tory Burch, BCBG
Width of feet: Average
What CL's you have already or have tried on: NONE
Style you are asking about: Ebay posting states "CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN DAFFODILE/LADY DAF/DAFFODIL BLACK/BEIGE 36"
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-MOST-W...en_s_Shoes&hash=item27c46fcfd6#ht_5431wt_1348

Much thanks!


----------



## samann

amd_tan said:
			
		

> Do they size the same as the Lady Clou too?
> 
> Sorry I don't! I am a US7.5 in Jimmy Choo and Valentino if that helps. I have slightly wider feet so I take 38 in most CL sizes. I take my TTS for the Pigalle 100.



Thanks!!


----------



## lilximi

hey ladies, I really want to buy a pair of ron ron at 85mm, I am wearing simple 10mm size 35.5, and simple 85mm size 36. I wonder which size of ron ron shall i get?


----------



## manolomel9

manolomel9 said:
			
		

> Sorry if I missed this one being posted but I didn't see a size post in searching for it.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
> &#149; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes:  US 9 / 39
> &#149; Width of feet: narrow (especially in the heel area) with long toes
> &#149; What CL&#146;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:  VP old 39, NP old 39.5, old simple 100 39, armadillo 39
> &#149; The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Esoteri Bootie (black/white), Fall 2010?
> 
> This Bootie is up for sale on EBay in a size 39.5.  Just wanted to see if the sizing consensus for this Bootie is 1/2 up or if that will be too big.  Thanks!



I think my original post may have been overlooked...anyone have any advice on the Esoteri booties?  Are they TTS or 1/2 up.  Thanks!


----------



## howellnat

I'm new to the forum and would like to offer an addition to the list:  Burlina runs TTS.


----------



## howellnat

Hi,
I'm new to the forum and would like to offer an addition to the list:  Pigalle Plato 120 -- based on my experience: order 1/2 size smaller for better fit.


----------



## Yanekie

hey ladies, 

I am 7.5 in Non-CL

Own Balota in 38, Bianca 120 in 38 and 37.5. I tried on Maggies in 38 that fit, still a bit tight in toe box.  

Looking at a Mago 160 in 37.5. Would it be too tight??


----------



## cesco10

I need a kind suggestion from a man please....
I have a size 40,5 in all the Louis Spikes Sneakers that I have....which size do you suggest in the rollerboy spikes loafers? (I've tried on the loafers in size 40 but they were too tight....so do you suggest a 40,5 or 41?)

Thanks in advance

Francesco


----------



## samina

What are the antra maggies and leopard maggies like in sizing? Are they tts? Have people sized up for these?

I've tried declic 120 in 37.5 but are little big,
Bianca 140 in 37 are good
New simple 100 in 37 good
Piou Piou in 37.5

Would a 37.5 fit or should I go with a 37?


----------



## heychar

samina said:


> What are the antra maggies and leopard maggies like in sizing? Are they tts? Have people sized up for these?
> 
> I've tried declic 120 in 37.5 but are little big,
> Bianca 140 in 37 are good
> New simple 100 in 37 good
> Piou Piou in 37.5
> 
> Would a 37.5 fit or should I go with a 37?


I sized down 0.5 in the Leo Maggies but I know most ladies went tts


----------



## samina

heychar said:
			
		

> I sized down 0.5 in the Leo Maggies but I know most ladies went tts



Thanks heychar!


----------



## qtcoco

hi ladies, need some feedbacks from highness owners.

I stumbled across a pair of nude patent highness in my true sz.
I found the toe box is very tight for me, but they didn't have 1/2 sz up there for me to try on. will the toe box stretch? will I be alright with my true size?


----------



## chelle0216

Hi ladies, can anyone tell me if this runs large or small or TTS? I'm a size 35 but was hoping if a 36 would be too big for me for this style... Summerissima Crisscross Platform Sandal.. Please PM let me know. Thanks!


----------



## k_girl

Hi Ladies, new to the forum and looking to buy my first pair of CL's.

Manolo - 37
Nine West - US7
Measured length - 24cm

Width - average

Haven't tried on any CL's before.

Want to get the You You 100mm in Nude from the current season but have seen so many different opinions on sizing, some websites say that 24cm length feet should go with a size 38.  They're patent so I know they're not going to stretch, would love some opinions on size!!

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/you-you-patent-25388.html


----------



## jenayb

qtcoco said:


> hi ladies, need some feedbacks from highness owners.
> 
> I stumbled across a pair of nude patent highness in my true sz.
> I found the toe box is very tight for me, but they didn't have 1/2 sz up there for me to try on. will the toe box stretch? will I be alright with my true size?


 
The patent toe box will definitely stretch. Don't size up - you will have heel slippage once the shoes stretch & break in. 



chelle0216 said:


> Hi ladies, can anyone tell me if this runs large or small or TTS? I'm a size 35 but was hoping if a 36 would be too big for me for this style... Summerissima Crisscross Platform Sandal.. Please PM let me know. Thanks!


 
True to size.  



k_girl said:


> Hi Ladies, new to the forum and looking to buy my first pair of CL's.
> 
> Manolo - 37
> Nine West - US7
> Measured length - 24cm
> 
> Width - average
> 
> Haven't tried on any CL's before.
> 
> Want to get the You You 100mm in Nude from the current season but have seen so many different opinions on sizing, some websites say that 24cm length feet should go with a size 38. They're patent so I know they're not going to stretch, would love some opinions on size!!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/you-you-patent-25388.html


 
I've noticed that many sites, NAP included, will advise that you size up when that is certainly not the case. I would take the You You TTS, if not a half size down. I personally must take all peep toes a half size down...


----------



## k_girl

jenaywins said:


> I've noticed that many sites, NAP included, will advise that you size up when that is certainly not the case. I would take the You You TTS, if not a half size down. I personally must take all peep toes a half size down...



Thanks so much!  They actually have a 36.5 available, I was hoping someone might say that....I think I'll order and give them a shot


----------



## jenayb

k_girl said:


> Thanks so much! They actually have a 36.5 available, I was hoping someone might say that....I think I'll order and give them a shot


 
If they happen to not fit, NAP has an amazing return policy and is very quick to credit your method of payment, although I hope they work out for you. Good luck.


----------



## k_girl

jenaywins said:


> If they happen to not fit, NAP has an amazing return policy and is very quick to credit your method of payment, although I hope they work out for you. Good luck.



my being new at this, I have to ask, what is NAP?


----------



## jenayb

k_girl said:


> my being new at this, I have to ask, what is NAP?



Net-A-Porter.com


----------



## k_girl

jenaywins said:


> Net-A-Porter.com



ah, I'll have to keep my eye out on that site!  I just ordered directly from the online store for Louboutin.  Thanks for the info again!


----------



## jenayb

k_girl said:


> ah, I'll have to keep my eye out on that site!  I just ordered directly from the online store for Louboutin.  Thanks for the info again!



Oh sorry for some reason I thought you ordered from them!


----------



## qtcoco

jenaywins said:


> The patent toe box will definitely stretch. Don't size up - you will have heel slippage once the shoes stretch & break in.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you for the advice, I've been struggling since the weekend, not sure if I should get. Felt like a really tough decision to make, like will it be stretched to comfort, will I get enough wear out of the super height, but if i miss this, will it be difficult to find again??? so much to consider, and of coz it's not exactly cheap either hahahhaha...


----------



## chloemadison

I have a wide foot and usually wear a 38 in most shoes. I am looking for a higher heel (preferably 120) and am not a fan of toe cleavage. What CL's should I be looking at?


----------



## Dnrayzbe

Hi,

Can you please give me some information on the fitting? I am looking to purchase either Declic Suede pumps, Pigalle, or the New Simple Pump. I tried the Pigalle on in a 37, and they fit great.

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 6.5 open toe/7 closed toe
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Pigalle 37 (fit well)


----------



## meyan

Need advice for Bang Bang booties please. I wear a size 8 in Chanel cambon flats, and 8 in Tory Burch Revas. Will a 38.5 fit me or will it be too tight?


----------



## Balenciaga_Brit

Hi there,

Does anyone have a pair of the simple botta 100 in calf leather? I take a 36 in a Madame butterfly bootie and I am trying to determine if I would be the same in the simple boots? I would not be wearing the boots with socks, only tights.


----------



## JlovesLV

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 6 
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Pigalle 35, mago 36, bianca patent 35 (my left feet fit well, but really tight at the toe box on my right feet, 35.5 would be better)
should i go for the highness size 35 or 36? i cants get half size. im getting employee discount from my friend. they dont have half size. Thanks so much!


----------



## chelle0216

jenaywins said:


> The patent toe box will definitely stretch. Don't size up - you will have heel slippage once the shoes stretch & break in.
> 
> 
> 
> True to size.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that many sites, NAP included, will advise that you size up when that is certainly not the case. I would take the You You TTS, if not a half size down. I personally must take all peep toes a half size down...


Thanks Jenay!!!


----------



## *Jilly*

Please help!!!

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes=  7.5
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)=   average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:  none yet
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. =
                                       Neo Mars Glitter Kitten Heels. I think this season


----------



## bprimuslevy

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) :9.5
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
Simple 100 39.5
RonRon Zeppa 39.5 (snug but not tight)
Rolando 120 40.5
Harletty 39.5
Step N' Roll 39.5
Miss Boxe 39.5
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. 20th Anniversary Isabelle espadrilles (Spring/Summer 2012).  I'm not sure how the espadrilles fit because they come in whole sizes only.

Thank you.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bprimuslevy said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) :9.5
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> Simple 100 39.5
> RonRon Zeppa 39.5 (snug but not tight)
> Rolando 120 40.5
> Harletty 39.5
> Step N' Roll 39.5
> Miss Boxe 39.5
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. 20th Anniversary Isabelle espadrilles (Spring/Summer 2012).  I'm not sure how the espadrilles fit because they come in whole sizes only.
> 
> Thank you.



I would go for a 39 for you. I find the espadrilles to run big


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JlovesLV said:


> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 6
> &#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): average
> &#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Pigalle 35, mago 36, bianca patent 35 (my left feet fit well, but really tight at the toe box on my right feet, 35.5 would be better)
> should i go for the highness size 35 or 36? i cants get half size. im getting employee discount from my friend. they dont have half size. Thanks so much!



yes, 35 

Oooh and how much is the employee discount if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dnrayzbe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please give me some information on the fitting? I am looking to purchase either Declic Suede pumps, Pigalle, or the New Simple Pump. I tried the Pigalle on in a 37, and they fit great.
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 6.5 open toe/7 closed toe
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Pigalle 37 (fit well)



There are various sizes for the pigalle depending on its height. We don't know which pigalle you tried, so we can't give you suggestions...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chloemadison said:


> I have a wide foot and usually wear a 38 in most shoes. I am looking for a higher heel (preferably 120) and am not a fan of toe cleavage. What CL's should I be looking at?



That's a very vague question. I would suggest you look at Saks, Barneys, Neimans, and the CL website online to get yourself oriented. Once you have an idea of which style(s) you like, you can ask us for more specific sizing questions or other details about the shoes. 

Also, almost ***ALL*** CL shoes are notorious for having a lot of toe cleavage. And if you have wide feet at the same time, I don't think CL would be suitable for you. There are only a limited number of styles that will accommodate your feet. Eg. VP, Bianca, Ron Ron are the only ones that come to mind. And even so, I would NOT call these styles "wide", they are just relatively slightly wider than most of CL's other shoes.

Good luck.


----------



## JlovesLV

CEC.LV4eva said:


> yes, 35
> 
> Oooh and how much is the employee discount if you don't mind me asking?


thanks so much! it is 20 percents!


----------



## bprimuslevy

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> I would go for a 39 for you. I find the espadrilles to run big



Thank you. I was lucky to get the last pair of 39.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JlovesLV said:


> thanks so much! it is 20 percents!



Not bad! Have fun shopping


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bprimuslevy said:


> Thank you. I was lucky to get the last pair of 39.



Congrats!


----------



## dooneybaby

Please help!
I'm looking to purchase the Marcia Balla 45MM.
I wear a US 6M in a pump, unless the toe is too narrow. Then I have to go up to a 6.5M, and use inserts so they won't slip off.
Does anyone know how the CL style I'm interested in runs?


----------



## dooneybaby

bprimuslevy said:


> Thank you. I was lucky to get the last pair of 39.



I see someone here has fabulous taste.
There's no one as fabulous as a CL-wearing AKA!


----------



## vanessac805

sshoelover said:


> Did you get your Lady Peeps? Do you like them and how do they fit. Mine are still in the original box. Haven't had the courage for 150's yet. Still working on the 140's...I think it is just practice?



The 150's arent that much of a difference to the 140s honestly! If you're doing well in the 140's you can definitely wear the 150's! They fit really well...A bit of heel slippage on my smaller foot but a heel grip took care of that!!


----------



## sshoelover

vanessac805 said:


> The 150's arent that much of a difference to the 140s honestly! If you're doing well in the 140's you can definitely wear the 150's! They fit really well...A bit of heel slippage on my smaller foot but a heel grip took care of that!!



Thanks, I will try them this weekend (I have had these in my closet for about 6 month now, craziness) if the weather holds up. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sshoelover

JetSetGo! said:


> Previous thread is archived here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...izing-info-advice-read-first-page-481701.html
> 
> When asking for sizing advice in this thread, please include AS MUCH INFORMATION as possible,
> so we can better help you.
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.
>  Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."
> 
> In this guide, True to Size (TTS) means that it is the same as your US size. So a US 7 = 37 in a TTS CL shoe. HOWEVER, you may need to make adjustments if you have wider feet and/or if you are in the larger size range. In general, sizing for those in the smaller size range (abbrev. SSR; about 36.5 and under) is more TTS than sizing for those in the larger size range (about 38.5 and above). Further, CL sizing has recently changed, and certain styles (e.g., Ron Ron, VP) are running more TTS or even large when compared to before.
> 
> Here is a decently up to date list, in alphabetical order, of the size you should order for your CLs.  This sizing is subjective and generally the consensus of most people in here but not everyone's feet are the same. The best way to get sizing advice is to go to a boutique or store and try CLs on. When that is not possible, the ladies here will do everything they can to help you with sizing advice!
> 
> _
> 123 Scarpe 1/2 size UP
> Activa 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Alicette 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Almeria TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Alta Ariella 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Altadama (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Altadama (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Altadama sizing
> Alta Perla 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Alti 140 TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Alti 160 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Ambrosina True to Size
> Amelissa 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Anana 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Anemones 1/2 to full size DOWN (Same as Pigalle 120)
> Archidisco 1/2 size DOWN
> Architek TTS (Same as old VP size)
> Ariella Clou 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Armadillo 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Astraqueen 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Babel TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
> Ballerina Flats 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Banana 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Barcelona TTS
> Be A Girl 1/2 size UP
> Belle bootie 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Bianca 1 full size DOWN to TTS (wide feet)
> Bilbao TTS
> Bling Bling TTS to 1/2 size UP (Same as old VP size)
> Body Double TTS
> Bourge 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Bow T Dorcet TTS
> Bruges TTS to 1/2 size UP (Same as old Simple size)
> Bzelmut 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Calypso 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Candy flat 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Candy pump TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Caracolo 1/2 to 1 full size UP (Same as old VP size)
> Carnaval Nodo TTS
> Castillana 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Catenita TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Cate Trash TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Catwoman 1/2 size DOWN
> Cest Moi 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Champus TTS
> City Girl TTS
> Claudia TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Clichy 100 TTS for SSR; 1/2 to full size UP for others
> Clichy 120 1/2 size DOWN from Clichy 100 size
> Coxinelle TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Declic 120 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP for others
> Declic 140 1/2 size DOWN from Declic 120 size
> Decollete 868 TTS (SSR), but for most 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Decoltissimo 1/2 size DOWN (SSR) to TTS
> Decolstrass Same as Decoltissimo
> Decolzep Same as Decollete 868
> Dickensera TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Differa 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Dillian 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Diskoteka 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Drapanova TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Drapiday TTS
> Duvette Same as Pigalle sizing
> En Passant 100 TTS to 1/2 size UP
> En Passant 120 1/2 size DOWN from En Passant 100 size
> Ernesta TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Espadrille Styles TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Eugenie TTS
> Eventa TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Feticha 1/2 size DOWN for SSR to 1/2 size UP
> Fiorellino TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Fontanete TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Gabine TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Ginerva 1/2 to full size UP
> Gino 1/2 size DOWN (SSR) to TTS
> Glamissima 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Goya 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Greissimo 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Gwenissima 1/2 size DOWN
> Helmoon 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Helmut 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Hi Tina TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Horasling TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Horatio TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Hung Up 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Hyper Prive TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Insectika TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Iowa TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Iowa Zeppa Same as Iowa sizing
> Jaws TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Jo TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Joli Noeud (slide) 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Joli Noeud Dorcet 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Joli Noeud Slingback TTS
> Josephine 1/2 size UP
> La Donna Mary Jane TTS
> Lady Page Same as Feticha size
> La Falaise 1/2 size UP
> Lady Claude TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Lady Claude sling 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Lady Gres TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Lady Lynch 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Lady Lynch Zeppa1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Lady Noeud TTS
> Lady Strass 1/2 size UP
> Lapono 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Lastic 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Lillian 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Lova Pigalle Same as Pigalle sizing; depends on heel height
> Mad Mary 1/2 to 1 full size UP (same as old Rolando size)
> Madame Claude TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Madeleine 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Mademoiselle Marchand 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Madison Boots TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Mads 1/2 to 1 full size UP (same as old Rolando size)
> Maggie 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Maria 1/2 size UP
> Marpoil TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Matador TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Materna 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Maternik Orlato 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Merry-go-round 1/2 size UP
> Metallika 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miminette 1/2 size UP
> Mimini 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Minibout TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Miranda TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Miss Boxe TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP (same as old Simple sizing)
> Miss Bunny TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Miss Cool TTS
> Miss Fred 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miss Marple TTS
> Mody 1/2 size UP
> Monica 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Moonbow TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as Yoyo sizing)
> Mouchalina 1/2 size UP
> Mouche TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing)
> Moustique TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Mumbai TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Neurone 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> New Simple TTS to 1/2 size UP
> No Barre TTS
> Numero Prive TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Oh My Slings TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Open Clic TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing)
> Orniron 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Palace Zeppa 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Para La Cruz TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Parciparla 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Passmule 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Penny Girl flats 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Piaf TTS
> Pigalle 70 TTS
> Pigalle 100 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Pigalle 120 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Pilot 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Piluca 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Pin Up 100 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP (Same as Clichy sizing)
> Pin Up 120 1/2 size DOWN from Pin Up 100 size
> Piros TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Podium 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Pompadeuce TTS
> Poseidon 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Pratique Corta 1/2 size UP
> Pretty Woman 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Privatita TTS
> Resort 1/2 size UP
> Rhonda Dina 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Robocopina TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Rolande 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Rolando (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
> Rolando (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Rolando sizing
> Ron Ron (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
> Ron Ron (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old Ron Ron sizing
> Sabotage 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Salamanca 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Salopette 100 TTS
> Salopette 120 TTS
> Salopina 1/2 size UP
> Samira TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Scissor Girl TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Serinette 1/2 size UP
> Sevillana 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Sigourney 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Simple (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Simple (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Simple sizing
> Som1 Same as Clichy sizing
> So Private TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Star Prive 1/2 size DOWN
> Steva 1/2 size UP
> Super T TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Super Wallis Same as old Simple sizing
> Tenue 1/2 size UP
> Tiburon TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Titi 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Treopli TTS for SSR to 1/ 2 size UP
> Triclo TTS
> Vanitarita TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Vee TTS
> Very Croise 1/2 size DOWN for SSR to TTS
> Very Galaxy 1/2 size UP
> Very Prive (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Very Prive (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old VP sizing
> Voilier Zeppa Wedges 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Wallis Same as old Simple sizing
> Yopen TTS
> Youclou TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as Yoyo sizing)
> Youpli TTS
> Yoyo TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Yoyo Zeppa TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Yoze Kubrik 1/2 size UP
> _
> 
> Remember that this is a guide, and no two feet are the same. CL sizing depends on many factors, including width of feet, length of toes, smaller or larger size range, material, and personal preference (e.g., some prefer to buy shoes tight and stretch to fit, while others prefer to buy them looser and pad to fit).
> 
> It is completely normal for shoes to feel tight at first, especially in the toebox. For the most part, CLs WILL stretch and break in with wear, but you may also try the sock trick or bring them to a cobbler to be professionally stretched. Please do a search for more stretching/comfort advice.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html
> 
> *
> *special thanks to ledaatomica, evolkatie and rilokiley for generating most of that list!*
> 
> We also have a thread for insole measurements, found here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/insole-measurements-reference-guide-445592.html
> 
> Here is a Google Docs spreadsheet where you can enter your own info as well:
> 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pXi7yo0_PbN2UTgZxZBQ_Kg




Can some one please help me, I need to know how a Clichy 160 runs. I am a TTS 39/9 in Bianca's Lady Peep Bibi and a 40 in older models like bling bling, prives, glitter sling etc. Thanks!


----------



## sshoelover

PS I posted this wrong...don't get this site, having so many problems. Sorry about that, about to give up! confused and ditzy I guess.


----------



## caterpillar

Can anyone help? I am interested in a pair of patent pigalle 100s. Will a 36 fit?

I wear 36.5 in decollete patent, 35/35.5 pigalle 120 patent, 36 new simple 120 leather. I typically wear a 6 or 36 in most shoe brands.


----------



## PetitColibri

caterpillar said:


> Can anyone help? I am interested in a pair of patent pigalle 100s. Will a 36 fit?
> 
> I wear 36.5 in decollete patent, 35/35.5 pigalle 120 patent, 36 new simple 120 leather. I typically wear a 6 or 36 in most shoe brands.



pigalle 100 are TTS so I think yes


----------



## l.a_girl19

Very Prive 120mm TTS or 1/2 size down ? TIA


----------



## jsteinert

Size down for me because they stretch so to avoid heel slippage. Or size tts and pad if needed! Happy hunting!


----------



## mish17

I haven't been able to find the Yolanda listed on any of the size spreadsheets...and I read someone mentioning that NAP gives incorrect sizing advice? Hopefully someone can help me =) Thanks!

Some info that could help us help you:
&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes:  US 6-6.5 depending on brand (6 in Michael Kors and Cole Haan)
&#8226; Width of feet: medium
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:  36 Sexy 100, 36 You You 100
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Patent Yolanda 100, not sure which season??


----------



## PetitColibri

mish17 said:


> I haven't been able to find the Yolanda listed on any of the size spreadsheets...and I read someone mentioning that NAP gives incorrect sizing advice? Hopefully someone can help me =) Thanks!
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes:  US 6-6.5 depending on brand (6 in Michael Kors and Cole Haan)
>  Width of feet: medium
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:  36 Sexy 100, 36 You You 100
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Patent Yolanda 100, not sure which season??



go TTS


----------



## Bailey1214

Hi Everyone, 

I am looking for some advice on the 120 mm patent rolandos.

I just received mine and they are super tight in the toe box (please see the picture below) that they scrunch my toes but I still can still arch my foot and pull my heels out in the back. They definitely are not comfortable at all at the moment but unfortunately, they are a size 42 so I can't go up even if I wanted to. 

Does anyone know how much the rolando toe box will stretch? The rolando is just so much more narrow in the toe that I am debtating on trying the simple or some other style with a larger toe box. I am just afraid they will always kill my feet and I won't wear them.  

Any advice you all could give would be greatly appreciated since CL exchange policy is so short.   

Thanks!


----------



## manolomel9

CL Balota 120 - Does this run TTS?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## manolomel9

Hello,

Anyone have any advice on if patent toe boxes will stretch in CL Booties?

Specifically, I just purchased the Esoteri black/white Bootie 0.5 up from my TTS. [My TTS is 9 and the Bootie is 39.5]. The fit is great width-wise and around the ankle, but my toes feel pretty cramped. 

So I then purchased a sz. 40 thinking I could pad it and make it comfy and give my toes some breathing room. No dice - the bigger shoe feels pretty much the same in the toe area but now is way too big around the ankles, even with padding. 

So now I am back to the 39.5 trying to figure out if the patent toe box will stretch any more, or if this just isn't a shoe for people with long toes?  Would a professional cobbler be able to do anything without messing with the integrity of the bootie or messing up the ankle area where it fits. Or is this a lost cause?

Thanks - Advice and Recommendations appreciated in advance!


----------



## Soli156

Hello! I'm looking at a pair of pigalle 120's. They are 37.5 and I'm 38.5 in Rollergirl.. Would this size work? My feet are average width.

Thanks


----------



## beagly911

Bailey1214 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am looking for some advice on the 120 mm patent rolandos.
> 
> I just received mine and they are super tight in the toe box (please see the picture below) that they scrunch my toes but I still can still arch my foot and pull my heels out in the back. They definitely are not comfortable at all at the moment but unfortunately, they are a size 42 so I can't go up even if I wanted to.
> 
> Does anyone know how much the rolando toe box will stretch? The rolando is just so much more narrow in the toe that I am debtating on trying the simple or some other style with a larger toe box. I am just afraid they will always kill my feet and I won't wear them.
> 
> Any advice you all could give would be greatly appreciated since CL exchange policy is so short.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1647999


 Your Rolandos are beautiful!  I have purple suede and almost have the toe box streteched...it's taken numerous wears!  The patent, IMHO, doesn't stretch as much but you may want to try the sock trick or other advice found here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html

Good Luck!  I hope you can make them work!!  They are a beautiful shoe but the toe box is notoriously tight!


----------



## rolando

Ladies...
Im a 39.5 in patent rolando, 39 in kid roldando, 38.5 in simple botta
Usually a tight 7.5 -8 US in other not high end shoes. 
Any idea if 38.5 suede ariella talon would work? 

Not super normal width on feet leaning more towards wide 

Quick response appreciated. Thanx


----------



## rolando

I meant not super wide feet, normal width (b) but for CL more towards wide. My feet are not narrow. Just trying to describe.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jsteinert said:


> Size down for me because they stretch so to avoid heel slippage. Or size tts and pad if needed! Happy hunting!



Thank youI went with my TTS because I used to have the Numero Prive and I had them in my TTS (the fit was pretty tight).


----------



## PeepToe

I want to purchase my first pair of wedges. I believe I should size up for these but I am not sure how much??

I want the Marina Liege 140. My TTS is a 35. I have tried other wedges and I want to say that they were a 35 and waaaayyyy to small! 

35- Bianca 140, Daffodil, Lady peep, MBB, MBP, Alti 160

35.5- Jenny Sling 

I have a 35.5 and 36 available to purchase right now, so I dont know which one to get?!?


----------



## elleestbelle

hi everyone!  

looking for advice on the black leather (non-patent) pigalle 100.  it's available for pre-order on saks.com right now.  here's what i wear/tried on:

-(own) elisa in kid leather sz 40 -- fits perfectly
-(own) mater claude in suede sz 39.5 -- loose.  i have a heel thingy by foot petals in it and my heel still slips out
-(own) new simple patent leather sz 40 -- HUGE!  when i tried on the 39.5, it felt too snug.  i ordered the 40 and after wearing it, it stretched a lot.  i have heel thingys and ball of the foot pads by foot petals in them and they still slip and slide
-(tried on) very prive kid leather sz 39 -- fits perfectly w/o heel slippage

my heels are somewhat narrow but the front of my foot is a little wide.  what size would you recommend for me in the pigalle 100?


----------



## chelle0216

Hi!!! can anyone tell me if the new Decollete 100mm runs TTS or small? I wear a 34.5 in BIANCA 140 and 35 in ROLANDO 140. Not sure what size would fit me best, And are these also comfy? Thanks for your help ladies..


----------



## jenayb

chelle0216 said:


> Hi!!! can anyone tell me if the new Decollete 100mm runs TTS or small? I wear a 34.5 in BIANCA 140 and 35 in ROLANDO 140. Not sure what size would fit me best, And are these also comfy? Thanks for your help ladies..


 
I would take them TTS.


----------



## jenayb

elleestbelle said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> looking for advice on the black leather (non-patent) pigalle 100. it's available for pre-order on saks.com right now. here's what i wear/tried on:
> 
> -(own) elisa in kid leather sz 40 -- fits perfectly
> -(own) mater claude in suede sz 39.5 -- loose. i have a heel thingy by foot petals in it and my heel still slips out
> -(own) new simple patent leather sz 40 -- HUGE! when i tried on the 39.5, it felt too snug. i ordered the 40 and after wearing it, it stretched a lot. i have heel thingys and ball of the foot pads by foot petals in them and they still slip and slide
> -(tried on) very prive kid leather sz 39 -- fits perfectly w/o heel slippage
> 
> my heels are somewhat narrow but the front of my foot is a little wide. what size would you recommend for me in the pigalle 100?


 
I have always taken my Pigalle 100s in a half size down, and I own multiple pairs in varying materials. TTS is too big, especially given they will stretch!


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> I want to purchase my first pair of wedges. I believe I should size up for these but I am not sure how much??
> 
> I want the Marina Liege 140. My TTS is a 35. I have tried other wedges and I want to say that they were a 35 and waaaayyyy to small!
> 
> 35- Bianca 140, Daffodil, Lady peep, MBB, MBP, Alti 160
> 
> 35.5- Jenny Sling
> 
> I have a 35.5 and 36 available to purchase right now, so I dont know which one to get?!?


 
Ooh, great minds think alike - I've been debating the Marina, too! :giggles:

I have not personally tried them on, but I have found that the newer styles - especially wedges - are running about a half size big to true to size. If I were you, I would take a 35.5 if that and a 36 are your only options. You definitely do not want these to fit loose!! What colour are you getting?


----------



## jenayb

rolando said:


> Ladies...
> Im a 39.5 in patent rolando, 39 in kid roldando, 38.5 in simple botta
> Usually a tight 7.5 -8 US in other not high end shoes.
> Any idea if 38.5 suede ariella talon would work?
> 
> Not super normal width on feet leaning more towards wide
> 
> Quick response appreciated. Thanx


 
Hmm.... Sounds a little iffy to me. I wouldn't chance it given you are a 39.5 in some styles.... IMO, the Ariella Talon ran slightly small.


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> Ooh, great minds think alike - I've been debating the Marina, too! :giggles:
> 
> I have not personally tried them on, but I have found that the newer styles - especially wedges - are running about a half size big to true to size. If I were you, I would take a 35.5 if that and a 36 are your only options. You definitely do not want these to fit loose!! What colour are you getting?


I got them today from Miami. In black patent. And they are a bit to small. A 36 might work, but i'm really not even sure. I might need to even go to a 36.5. That's so weird!

However, my stupid ridiculously high arch has stopped me from purchasing anything with straps in the past. Because of the way my foot in angled in the shoe, the straps don't want to go over my foot. And I cant get the strap to close on these.  I don't know if going up in size will help with that issue. This shoe might be out for me


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> I got them today from Miami. In black patent. And they are a bit to small. A 36 might work, but i'm really not even sure. I might need to even go to a 36.5. That's so weird!
> 
> However, my stupid ridiculously high arch has stopped me from purchasing anything with straps in the past. Because of the way my foot in angled in the shoe, the straps don't want to go over my foot. And I cant get the strap to close on these.  I don't know if going up in size will help with that issue. This shoe might be out for me


 
:weird:

Really!? Aw, I am so sorry! That is so weird! I'm about to order the Pewter colour from Paris. I hope it works on me!


----------



## rolando

Thanx for your reply! But... lol too late my impulse said buyyyyyy it.  ill let you know what happens, hope they are just a little tight and that i can stretch them as they are suede...if its too tight ill have to list and sell them .,dammittttttt


----------



## elleestbelle

jenaywins said:


> I have always taken my Pigalle 100s in a half size down, and I own multiple pairs in varying materials. TTS is too big, especially given they will stretch!



So a 38.5 since i wear a 9 in non-CL shoes? Just wanna make sure i order the right size!


----------



## chelle0216

jenaywins said:


> I would take them TTS.




Okay I'll get a 35 then..Thanks Jenay!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Hi guys, how does the Supra Fifre run? I am normally a size 38 or 38.5 in CLs. Thanks!


----------



## rachiem

Hi. I have ordered a pair of manue 45 in a 38.5. I take this size in rosellas too. 
I have an arthritic ankle due to a sporting injury so need to make sure the "seal" is tighter rather than looser. 
Do you think that these will stretch a little if they are a touch on the small size?


----------



## anniethecat

manolomel9 said:


> CL Balota 120 - Does this run TTS? Thanks in advance!


 
I took mine TTS, however I could have probably done half size up too.


----------



## popidoo

what size shld i get for *lady daf* (the daffodile with a strap? btw what is the difference between daffodile and daffodil?)

here are my sizes:

36 in decoltissimo
36.5 in most of CL ron ron, pompadouce
37 in decolette, fiorellino
35.5 in pigalle 120
35.5 in helmut

i hate how CL's sizing is so wonky!!!! can't he keep it consistent???

popidoo


----------



## OANHderful

Hey, tPF members. I am a size TTS 35.5 with wide feet. Would a size 36 (that's used and stretched) fit me perfectly without any padding?


----------



## OANHderful

Or Bibi. Does that also run TTS? Thanks!


----------



## uniquelove890

I need help 
I was wondering how does the Tres Contente fit? is it tts? im a 6.5 or 7


----------



## minno

Hi, all. I need your help. I'm new to CL and I intend to order my first CL shoes. However, I do not know what size I should choose. Could you girls please help me? I want to buy the No Limit Women Sneaker. My shoes size in Japan is 24 cm, US 7, UK 5 1/2. According to you all, what size I should choose 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, and 39. In addition, in the website it stated that the shoes size of this sneaker is true to size. Hope you girls help me. Thank in advance. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## honeybunch

Has Louboutin changed the sizing on the Pigalle Plato 120?  I tried them on a few months ago before they added the little elastic at the back, and they fit fine in my true size.  However, I recently bought the PP Nude 120 in my true size and they feel so tight in the toe box.  I am usually always a 38 in CL shoes, it's my true non-CL size.  Should I try and track down a 38.5 or persevere with the 38?  Not worn them outside yet.  Thanks ladies.


----------



## Metteandersen

hi girls

I´ve browsing the forum but I can´t seem to find any information on:

Christian Louboutin SHELLEY Platform Pumps Shoes 

How are these in their size?

Thanks in advance


----------



## HeelAddict

Hi all I wondered if you could help me. I want to purchase a pair of CL Pigalle 120's but they never have them in my size range when I go to try them on. My non CL TTS is uk 7/us10/it40. My feet are probably average width. 
Length of foot, (heel to big toe):- 10inches
Diameter below toes:- 3.5inches
In CL's I have Burlina 120 41, Nikita 100 41 and Fifre ankle boot 120 40.

Thanks for your help


----------



## blueeyeskelli

hi ladies 

i am a 38 in biancas and astra queens as well of very prive can you help me on what i would be in lady peeps? 38 or do they come up big so would be a 37.5? same question with pigalle or pigalle plato xx

thank you


----------



## humpybunny

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me here, my true CL size is a 35. 
There's a pair of Wallis pumps in patent on ebay and they are a size 35.5. There's also a pair of Wallis on Saks in kid leather, size 35. Should I stick to my true size or size up? i also know different leathers stretch differently so I would appreciate as much advice as possible.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## rolando

Hey again 
My TTS in non-louboutins is an 8, wide feet. Louboutin size has ranged from 38.5-39.5 (39.5 is for patent rolandos)

I want to get the Very Prive Orlato. Thanx in advance.


----------



## Nikkimoreno27

Hello, I recently purchased a pair of red bottoms with the style name, Mikamia. I purchased them at an estate sale.

I can't find them anywhere online. Is this style a replica?

HELP!!


----------



## sshoelover

blueeyeskelli said:


> hi ladies
> 
> i am a 38 in biancas and astra queens as well of very prive can you help me on what i would be in lady peeps? 38 or do they come up big so would be a 37.5? same question with pigalle or pigalle plato xx
> 
> thank you



I have 4 pairs of Bianca's: 3 pair 140's and one pair of 120's. 120's run a little smaller. I am TTS in these Eur 39. I have a pair of Lady Peeps TTS 39! Little tight in the toe box but I have wide feet. I want the tightness because of stability in a 150. I think these fit a tid bit smaller than Bianca's. With the Pigalle PLATO, I had to go up 1/2 size because of the pointy shoe box and my wide feet. Hope this helps!


----------



## Nikkimoreno27

HeelAddict said:


> Hi all I wondered if you could help me. I want to purchase a pair of CL Pigalle 120's but they never have them in my size range when I go to try them on. My non CL TTS is uk 7/us10/it40. My feet are probably average width.
> Length of foot, (heel to big toe):- 10inches
> Diameter below toes:- 3.5inches
> In CL's I have Burlina 120 41, Nikita 100 41 and Fifre ankle boot 120 40.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi can you please help me with my question?

 Hello, I recently purchased a pair of red bottoms with the style name, Mikamia. I purchased them at an estate sale.

I can't find them anywhere online. Is this style a replica?

HELP!!


----------



## SassySarah

humpybunny said:


> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me here, my true CL size is a 35.
> There's a pair of Wallis pumps in patent on ebay and they are a size 35.5. There's also a pair of Wallis on Saks in kid leather, size 35. Should I stick to my true size or size up? i also know different leathers stretch differently so I would appreciate as much advice as possible.
> 
> Thanks ladies!



I am usually a 39 in most CL and have a patent pair of Wallis 85 in 39.5 and they fit fine.  Since it has a strap if it is a hair large you'll be ok.  Wallis is the Simple pump with the strap.


----------



## honeybunch

honeybunch said:


> Has Louboutin changed the sizing on the Pigalle Plato 120? I tried them on a few months ago before they added the little elastic at the back, and they fit fine in my true size. However, I recently bought the PP Nude 120 in my true size and they feel so tight in the toe box. I am usually always a 38 in CL shoes, it's my true non-CL size. Should I try and track down a 38.5 or persevere with the 38? Not worn them outside yet. Thanks ladies.


 
Can anyone please help with this?  I only have a short return policy.  Thanks!


----------



## polarisfire

Hello!!

so there are some decolzeps in suede on ebay, size 39 that I've been eyeing (I LOVE decolzeps I wish they would get re-released)
Does anyone else have experience with these and how they fit?  It seems like a pretty low-profile style.  I know the sizing list says 1/2-1 size up for older decollete family but would you guys say 39 should fit me?

My size is US 7.5 wide foot.  Sometimes I take 38 in european shoes like sergio rossi but I tend to have heel slippage.
Decolzeps are from a while ago I think

Thanks so much!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

sshoelover said:


> I have 4 pairs of Bianca's: 3 pair 140's and one pair of 120's. 120's run a little smaller. I am TTS in these Eur 39. I have a pair of Lady Peeps TTS 39! Little tight in the toe box but I have wide feet. I want the tightness because of stability in a 150. I think these fit a tid bit smaller than Bianca's. With the Pigalle PLATO, I had to go up 1/2 size because of the pointy shoe box and my wide feet. Hope this helps!




Thank you so much, i have wide feet also so my biancas fit me but so tight on toe box but up 1/2 a size were too big x


----------



## barbapapa

Hi ladies, would really need your help in deciphering my shoe sizes for the following:
- decollettes 100 this season
- yolanda 100

For simple pumps I wear 36.5. For pigalles I wear sz 37 (but bone just below the big toe hurts like crazy i.e. too narrow) and sz 37 for biancas and sz 37 for elisa (but have the same "bone pain"). For yolandas I have a sz 37.5 but it is too long, so I suspect i may be a sz 37 for that...


----------



## heychar

Hi Ladies,

How do the Suede Daffodil fit? would I need a 38 or 38.5??
I am a..
38.5 in Highness suede(perfect fit) 
38 in Highness patent!(tight but wearable)
38.5 in Highness calf leather(but these were kinda loose)
38.5 in Patent LPs(perfect fit)
38 in Leo Maggie 160s(tight but wearable)


----------



## rolando

Nikkimoreno27 said:
			
		

> Hi can you please help me with my question?
> 
> Hello, I recently purchased a pair of red bottoms with the style name, Mikamia. I purchased them at an estate sale.
> 
> I can't find them anywhere online. Is this style a replica?
> 
> HELP!!



Apparently, Louboutin has a mikamia. It's an Old style. On the red bottom did it say louboutin or mikamia? Lol . I ask because how did you know they were mikamia, and you wonder  if they're replicas. Anyway, there are a few pairs online, but not at dept stores or Louboutin boutiques. Just do a good search.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/clo/2922080195.html

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/mikamia-100-suede-christian-louboutin.shtml


----------



## JRed

If I wear 39 in new VP, what size would I be in the leopard Dufferin?  Thank you!


----------



## coconess

hey ladies, 


If my butterfly booties (suede) are a 38, but IMO a 38.5 would have been better, and 38 in piros, do you guys think i could fit a 39.5 in suede griessimo 140s? I have wide flat feet.. 
thanks!


----------



## PeepToe

coconess said:
			
		

> hey ladies,
> 
> If my butterfly booties (suede) are a 38, but IMO a 38.5 would have been better, and 38 in piros, do you guys think i could fit a 39.5 in suede griessimo 140s? I have wide flat feet..
> thanks!



I doubt that you could make that work. I wear a 35 in almost all shoes and I have a 34.5 in a greissimo 140. A 35 would have been fine padded. But that's a huge jump in size.


----------



## coconess

PeepToe said:


> I doubt that you could make that work. I wear a 35 in almost all shoes and I have a 34.5 in a greissimo 140. A 35 would have been fine padded. But that's a huge jump in size.



whew, now i can stop obsessing about these GORG 39.5 greissimo's that are about to end in 20 mins for a great price. 
i was thinking that maybe because my feet are wide, and my 38's were too small, maybe it could work. But youre right. 
thanks Peeptoe!


----------



## september gurl

Hello ladies,

I'm a size 40 in Calf Skin VP's They were a bit snug at first, but have since stretched out a bit and are fine.

My Black Patent NP's are 40.5 and they fit perfectly?  

I'm thinking about getting a pair of Patent Nude Bianca 120's 

I'm wondering if I should I go up to 40.5 in the Patent Bianca?


Any advice?


Thanks! 



How do they compare to VP


----------



## ericanjensen

Are Titi's tts to your CL size or to your actual shoe size?  Lol, I'm confused.
Most all of my CL's (current & past) have been 39-39.5.
My best fitting pair is the Pin Up at size 39.  Would a Titi in a 38.5 be to small for me?


----------



## rolando

I got my ariella talon babies today. They were not suede like I thought. They are canvas. So i went with 38.5, even though rolando im 39,39.5 in patent.  They  a little tight in one foot but manageable. New. Maybe a little breaking in but not sure how that while fare with regards to the canvas material.


----------



## heychar

How do the suede Lady Gres run tts or half size down?


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> :weird:
> 
> Really!? Aw, I am so sorry! That is so weird! I'm about to order the Pewter colour from Paris. I hope it works on me!


So I decided to give these one more try. I have the hot pink coming to me in a whole 1.5 size up! Hopefully they work. They should be here today. I will post pictures if they work out!


----------



## ericanjensen

ericanjensen said:


> Are Titi's tts to your CL size or to your actual shoe size?  Lol, I'm confused.
> Most all of my CL's (current & past) have been 39-39.5.
> My best fitting pair is the Pin Up at size 39.  Would a Titi in a 38.5 be to small for me?



Anybody that can help?


----------



## HeelAddict

HeelAddict said:


> Hi all I wondered if you could help me. I want to purchase a pair of CL Pigalle 120's but they never have them in my size range when I go to try them on. My non CL TTS is uk 7/us10/it40. My feet are probably average width.
> Length of foot, (heel to big toe):- 10inches
> Diameter below toes:- 3.5inches
> In CL's I have Burlina 120 41, Nikita 100 41 and Fifre ankle boot 120 40.
> 
> Thanks for your help



Sorry to repost but just wondering if anyone can help? TIA


----------



## stilly

HeelAddict said:


> Sorry to repost but just wondering if anyone can help? TIA


 
I recommend a half size smaller on Pigalle 120s so if you normally take a size 40 in CLs you should try a size 39.5 in the Pigalle 120s. It varies however and some ladies take up to a full size smaller. I always recommend trying them on in a store if possible or buying from an online site that takes returns if they don't fit. You usually want to buy them a little tight since they usually stretch as you wear them more. Good luck!!!


----------



## mmL2145

Hi ladies! Does anyone know how the patent moulage booties size? 

I don't currently own any CL but I am a US 6.5.  I was wondering if a 37 would work.

Thank you!


----------



## surlygirl

mmL2145 said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone know how the patent moulage booties size?
> 
> I don't currently own any CL but I am a US 6.5.  I was wondering if a 37 would work.
> 
> Thank you!



I think so. They run pretty TTS which for me is 1/2 size up from my US size. Good luck. I love the moulage ... so comfy!


----------



## surlygirl

ericanjensen said:


> Are Titi's tts to your CL size or to your actual shoe size?  Lol, I'm confused.
> Most all of my CL's (current & past) have been 39-39.5.
> My best fitting pair is the Pin Up at size 39.  Would a Titi in a 38.5 be to small for me?





ericanjensen said:


> Anybody that can help?



I think the 38.5 would be too small. You would probably need a 39.5. If I recall correctly, the Titi run small. Good luck!


----------



## JlovesLV

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 6
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: bianca 35.5 paten, pigalle 35, and mago 36
will i fit new simple 120mm in 36. Thanks so much!


----------



## Crista513

Hi!  I'm typically a US size 7.5.  What size do you think would be best for the Banana heels?  Thanks!!


----------



## mmL2145

surlygirl said:


> I think so. They run pretty TTS which for me is 1/2 size up from my US size. Good luck. I love the moulage ... so comfy!


Thanks!

What about the Mago style?  Do you think I could I get away with a CL 36.5 or would I need a 37?


----------



## surlygirl

mmL2145 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What about the Mago style?  Do you think I could I get away with a CL 36.5 or would I need a 37?



between a 36.5 and a 37, I would go with the 37.


----------



## HeelAddict

stilly said:
			
		

> I recommend a half size smaller on Pigalle 120s so if you normally take a size 40 in CLs you should try a size 39.5 in the Pigalle 120s. It varies however and some ladies take up to a full size smaller. I always recommend trying them on in a store if possible or buying from an online site that takes returns if they don't fit. You usually want to buy them a little tight since they usually stretch as you wear them more. Good luck!!!



Thank you so much for ur help. I'm still trying to track down a pair to try on but failing that I'll order from someone who accepts returns. I just hope I can look halfway as good as you do in Pigalles Stilly


----------



## ericanjensen

surlygirl said:


> I think the 38.5 would be too small. You would probably need a 39.5. If I recall correctly, the Titi run small. Good luck!



Thank you very much!


----------



## mmL2145

surlygirl said:


> between a 36.5 and a 37, I would go with the 37.



Thank you! I really appreciate it


----------



## loveslv

I am looking into purchasing these and I am unsure of the name or what size to get. I have one pair of louboutin sling backs. Unsure of their name also  should I get them in the same size. Does anyone know how this style runs? Sorry I'm helpless! Hahaha


----------



## H-Angel

I was able to try on Soso which is how i found out I am 36.5 on that style.  I tried on simple and found I am 36 (TTS) on that one.   I ordered Bianca 120 patent in 36 without trying them on just based on the 2 styles and find that i have slippage.  Should I get 35.5 on these?  Or would that one be too tight?   
Pls help!


----------



## loveslv

loveslv said:
			
		

> I am looking into purchasing these and I am unsure of the name or what size to get. I have one pair of louboutin sling backs. Unsure of their name also  should I get them in the same size. Does anyone know how this style runs? Sorry I'm helpless! Hahaha



Forgot the photo like an idiot.


----------



## gymangel812

i'm trying to figure out my pigalle plato size (i think they're 120, they're the pink ones at saks http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446397701). i think i tried on the PP 140 in red patent in the 35.5 and they were still a bit big. but i'm reading that no one sized down more than 1/2 down from tts. did i maybe get it wrong or did the red patent run huge? the SA was saying how the PP ran huge. here's my sizes in what i have:
- bianca/bibi 36
- VP 120/lady peep/MBP 120/MBB/AD 140/Daffy/banane 36.5


----------



## loveslv

Found a photo of the shoes I currently own in a 36. Thanks


----------



## H-Angel

loveslv said:


> Found a photo of the shoes I currently own in a 36. Thanks



I am no pro in CL yet, but they look like very similar in stye.  I would go for 36 i the other shoe style if I were you.


----------



## chelle0216

Hi lovely ladies, I just wanted ** get your input on my recent purchase. I just bout *** Alta Bouton Ankle Boots, *** would like ** know if this is TTS *** if they are comfy. I tried ** search on this forum about this style but I didn't find anything. Hope *** girls could help me. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## sharon100

chelle0216 said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I just wanted ** get your input on my recent purchase. I just bout *** Alta Bouton Ankle Boots, *** would like ** know if this is TTS *** if they are comfy. I tried ** search on this forum about this style but I didn't find anything. Hope *** girls could help me. Thanks a bunch!!


Hi Chelle i also wonder how they fit TTS? having the open toe they need to fit well, hope you get  some info about them xx Sharon.


----------



## floridasun8

Hi all.   I've been eyeing a pair of Yolandos on ebay, but I'm a bit worried about the heel height and size.  

They appear to be high like a VP, but have a smaller platform.  Is this correct?  Can someone verify the heel height?  120s, 140s?  Do they *feel* higher than a VP, or would you say they are comparable?   

Also, how do the Yolando's usually fit. I find that I am *usually* TTS in most CLs, but there are some older styles that I find vary.  Haven't bought a new pair in a while, so wondering about the newer styles.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## chelle0216

sharon100 said:


> Hi Chelle i also wonder how they fit TTS? having the open toe they need to fit well, hope you get  some info about them xx Sharon.



Hi Sharon! Haven't heard from you in a while! I will let you know as soon as I receive them. I'm excited and nervous...hehe..


----------



## PetitColibri

chelle0216 said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I just wanted ** get your input on my recent purchase. I just bout *** Alta Bouton Ankle Boots, *** would like ** know if this is TTS *** if they are comfy. I tried ** search on this forum about this style but I didn't find anything. Hope *** girls could help me. Thanks a bunch!!



TTS or 1/2 size down


----------



## natasha88

Hi girls.......

wondering if you could help me with something.....

I am a US 8 in non CL shoes, 
I have narrow feet, 
I own the Larissa Bootie's in an 8 and the Banana in a 7.5
I wanted to know what size I should take in the Madame Butterfly Bottie in Suede.

Thanks in advance ladies

xxx


----------



## PetitColibri

floridasun8 said:


> Hi all.   I've been eyeing a pair of Yolandos on ebay, but I'm a bit worried about the heel height and size.
> 
> They appear to be high like a VP, but have a smaller platform.  Is this correct?  Can someone verify the heel height?  120s, 140s?  Do they *feel* higher than a VP, or would you say they are comparable?
> 
> Also, how do the Yolando's usually fit. I find that I am *usually* TTS in most CLs, but there are some older styles that I find vary.  Haven't bought a new pair in a while, so wondering about the newer styles.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



TTS yes and they are 120 so they feel like VP in terms of height


----------



## PetitColibri

natasha88 said:


> Hi girls.......
> 
> wondering if you could help me with something.....
> 
> I am a US 8 in non CL shoes,
> I have narrow feet,
> I own the Larissa Bootie's in an 8 and the Banana in a 7.5
> I wanted to know what size I should take in the Madame Butterfly Bottie in Suede.
> 
> Thanks in advanced ladies
> 
> xxx



TTS or 1/2 size down


----------



## natasha88

Crista513 said:


> Hi! I'm typically a US size 7.5. What size do you think would be best for the Banana heels? Thanks!!


 

Hi hun.....

I am a 8 normally but had to take a 7.5 in the banana heels, I would suggest sizing down 1/2 a size

xx


----------



## natasha88

PetitColibri said:


> TTS or 1/2 size down


 
perfect, the ones I have seen are 7.5  thanks hun


----------



## diamonddigger12

Hey guys, I was wondering if the Lady Peep 150mm run small? I typically wear between a 9.5 and 10 in non-brand name shoes. The only pair of Louboutins I have are the leopard pony hair Dorepi 100mm, which I purchased in a 41. They were really tight at first, but then they loosened up and broke in so now they're perfect. My feet are slightly wide. The Lady Peep shoes I was looking at are a 42 and I just didn't want to get something that would stretch a little and get too big. Especially with the heel being so tall, I know typically my feet sink down more. So do you think a 42 would be too big? Should I go with a 41?


----------



## chelle0216

PetitColibri said:


> TTS or 1/2 size down




Thanks Petit!


----------



## chelle0216

One last one ladies..Is the Mago 160mm TTS? How does it run, can someone please let me know. I'm a 34.5 in bianca 140mm but have a bit of small heel slippage. And are these comfy? Thank youuuuuuu so much!


----------



## sharon100

chelle0216 said:


> Hi Sharon! Haven't heard from you in a while! I will let you know as soon as I receive them. I'm excited and nervous...hehe..


 
 Hi Chelle how i wish i had the nerves to buy such a sexy nice pair of boots, i have not even worn a open toe style shoe or boot due to my terrible shaped toes and feet. btw what size have you ordered ?, just wish i could try a pair to feel and see how they suit my feet, but im sure on your perfect feet they will look amazzing, omg how envios am i !.
 chat soon xx take care.


----------



## chelle0216

sharon100 said:


> Hi Chelle how i wish i had the nerves to buy such a sexy nice pair of boots, i have not even worn a open toe style shoe or boot due to my terrible shaped toes and feet. btw what size have you ordered ?, just wish i could try a pair to feel and see how they suit my feet, but im sure on your perfect feet they will look amazzing, omg how envios am i !.
> chat soon xx take care.




Thanks Sharon! I'm still trying to get used to walking on heels. It's still very hard for me. I ordered a size 35. But, for some reason I think they will be too big. I will take pics and post here so you can see them. You're too sweet..hun!


----------



## sharon100

chelle0216 said:


> Thanks Sharon! I'm still trying to get used to walking on heels. It's still very hard for me. I ordered a size 35. But, for some reason I think they will be too big. I will take pics and post here so you can see them. You're too sweet..hun!


 
Chelle i get that sinking feeling when they feel too big is 35 the smallest size they do in them ? 
 t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRZFOIZcRb97bl7lKwxldMfOZFhEF_7tUClqgyq-u_5jlkGjkE7bgThis ankle boot i buy 2nd hand from a friend who found them too hard to walk in,  even tho i have worn heels alot i found them realy hard to walk in, these only go down to 35, they say is uk 2,my lenth is uk2 but they fitted big but with a less pointy toe they did feel very narrow cross the ball of foot area,,sadly i sold them on becase i could not wear them with out being crippled in 10 mins, chat again soon chelle


----------



## sshoelover

floridasun8 said:


> Hi all.   I've been eyeing a pair of Yolandos on ebay, but I'm a bit worried about the heel height and size.
> 
> They appear to be high like a VP, but have a smaller platform.  Is this correct?  Can someone verify the heel height?  120s, 140s?  Do they *feel* higher than a VP, or would you say they are comparable?
> 
> Also, how do the Yolando's usually fit. I find that I am *usually* TTS in most CLs, but there are some older styles that I find vary.  Haven't bought a new pair in a while, so wondering about the newer styles.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



My Yolandas are open toed 120's with a 120mm heel and a 1/2 inch platform. I bought these last year so these might be the older model. They are red patent and I went a full size up! I could have gotten away with 1/2 size up but I put heel grips in them and they work fine. I think they are very comfortable since they are not so tight as some of my TTS ones. The shoe is an all day wear shoe in my opinion. Hope this helps.


----------



## Silversun

Hi ladies, I am thinking of getting a pair of Piou Pious online and would appreciate your advice for size and fit.

I own a pair of Simple 70s and a pair of Simple 85s, and I'm a 37.5 in both of those. 

I have slightly wide feet and am usually a European 37 - NAP suggested sizing a full size up, so should I get a size 38 in Piou Pious?

Also, I'm curious about how Piou Pious generally compare to Simples in terms of comfort? I heard that the heels are particularly narrow on this style and am worried about wobbling as I'm not the world's best stiletto-wearer. Would love to hear about other people's experience wearing this style. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bjorn

Does fifi has the same sizing as simple pump?

TIA


----------



## pjose1

It's been a while since I've made a shoe purchase, but I'm getting back into the game. I saw Nicole richie wereing these and it was love at first sight.  

As they are from 2011 I'll be looking for them on ebay, but I'm not sure of sizing. I'm currently a size 10US. I have several tributes and other YSL's in 40.5 and 41. My CL are City Girl in 41, Para La Cruz in 40.5, Josephine in 40.5. They all fit well but the Josephine should probably be a 41 for a more comfortable fit.  

Can anyone advise on the Sablina sizing?
Thanks!


----------



## azania

I woulp appreciate if you ladies could help me find the right size for the Bis Un Bout shoe.

I have a 37.5 in pigalles, though i took them extra snug as i had heel slippage in 38. Usually I am a 38,5 in Jimmy Choos and all open shoes.

 the bis un bout looks very similar to the pigalle and the christian louboutin website says it runs small and to size down half a size. do you think it should rather take 38 or 37,5?

thanks


----------



## BoriquaNina

If anyone could please help it'd be much appreciated!
I'm trying to figure out if a pair of Rolandos will fit me. They are kid leather size 38.5
I wear a 38.5 in VPs, my 38.5 Daffodiles are a tiny bit large and 37.5/38 in all other brands. I know Rolandos fit weird and am totally unsure of whether or not they will be workable.


----------



## anniethecat

BoriquaNina said:


> If anyone could please help it'd be much appreciated!
> I'm trying to figure out if a pair of Rolandos will fit me. They are kid leather size 38.5
> I wear a 38.5 in VPs, my 38.5 Daffodiles are a tiny bit large and 37.5/38 in all other brands. I know Rolandos fit weird and am totally unsure of whether or not they will be workable.


 
Half size up from CL TTS in Rolandos, that toe box is a killer.


----------



## MolMol

If any of you experts can help it would be greatly appreciated! I am receiving a large tax refund in a few weeks.  I was thinking about either buying louboutins, or a LV Speedy 25.  (or both haha).  Anyway I don't really live near any high end stores where I could try CLs on and this will be my first pair

I read the 1st post and will answer the questions

Some info that could help us help you:
&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) *7*
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) *Average*
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are *n/a*
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.  *I would be buying current CLs*
&#8226; Please include a pic or link if you&#8217;re unsure of the style name." *I would like to purchase the Simple 70s in either nude or black*


TIA!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you!


anniethecat said:


> Half size up from CL TTS in Rolandos, that toe box is a killer.


----------



## OANHderful

Are the CL Mago (Blue Seude) TTS? I am a TTS 35.5 with wide feet.

Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jessica_Wabbit

To TPF powers that be: the 1st page I find extremely useful but I've noticed there are quite a few styles missing now. Do you think it would be a good idea to update it and maybe move to reference library, to sit alongside the insole measurement spreadsheet perhaps? I have a few styles that I can add.


----------



## SassySarah

OANHderful said:


> Are the CL Mago (Blue Seude) TTS? I am a TTS 35.5 with wide feet.
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



Is it a 140 or 160?  For me I took my 140 Mago TTS and I have a wider foot.  Not sure about the 160 though.


----------



## tensgrl

gymangel812 said:


> i'm trying to figure out my pigalle plato size (i think they're 120, they're the pink ones at saks http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446397701). i think i tried on the PP 140 in red patent in the 35.5 and they were still a bit big. but i'm reading that no one sized down more than 1/2 down from tts. did i maybe get it wrong or did the red patent run huge? the SA was saying how the PP ran huge. here's my sizes in what i have:
> - bianca/bibi 36
> - VP 120/lady peep/MBP 120/MBB/AD 140/Daffy/banane 36.5


I have many VP's in 120 and just bought the nude PP.  I bought the same size in the PP as I wear in the VP, but I still wear a cushion in both.  If you are going to size down, I wouldn't go more than 1/2 size in the PP.  I have narrow feet and they are still pretty snug in the toe box.


----------



## JlovesLV

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 6
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: bianca patent 35, water snake pigalle 35, and mago 36
Will i fit a glliter pigalle plato 140 in 35? do you know how much they were retail for?
thanks!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hello, just wondering about the sizing for the HYPER PRIVE? 

I wear a 37 in the Very Prive and Yo Yo's and You You. Will a 37.5 in the Hyper Prive be too big?

Many thanks!


----------



## OANHderful

SassySarah said:


> Is it a 140 or 160?  For me I took my 140 Mago TTS and I have a wider foot.  Not sure about the 160 though.



I am not sure. I asked seller but she never replied with height and additional pictures.  I hope it's 160, guess I have to wait and see. 

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## BoriquaNina

I'm wondering how the men's shoes fit. I want to buy my BF a pair as a surprise. He doesn't wear anything really designer but I like the Mickael & Rantus.

He wears a size 11 in Converse Chuck Taylor. Thanks!


----------



## WaffleCloth

Hi beautiful ladies!

I have searched for this but I cannot find something to compare to.

I own a 6.5 in Chiara's and I wore a 37 in the patent and leather Simple 85's

I take a 36 in the higher heels, Mago's, Maggie, Bianca etc.

I want to order a pair of Pigalle 100's. Do they fit the same as the Chiara or should I size down?

I tried on the Corneille sling backs today in a 36.5 and they were just a tad too large but the 36 fit.
Is the pigalle more similar to the Chiara, or the Corneille?

It's so hard for me to order shoes online, in Louboutin's I can take a 36 in very prives, but all my boots are a 37.5. It's such a disaster!

Thanks in advance for the help 

Let me list my sizes off better for you

Decollete- 36.5
Simple 100 36.5
Iowa Zeppa 37
Bianca Boot and Ginevra boot, 37.5
Bianca 36 (but too big on the heel however 35.5 was too tight on the toe)
36 for the mago. I have a 36.5 but my heel flies out
simple 85 in patent and kidd leather- 37
VP galaxies- 36 (they are a bit tight though)
I have another pair of VP's in a 37 and they are too big. I think 36.5 would fit me best in VP's
Chiara 36.5
Corneille slingback, 36

What size for Pigalle 100's in Kidd leather?


----------



## Hipsu33

Hi ladies!

I'm asking your help with choosing a correct size with Louboutin shoes:

Backround information
US size non CL 7,5 (Nine West)
US size varies between 7,5-8
Width of my feet is narrow
I already have CL Decollete 868 100 jazz calf in size 39 and they are a half size too small (I guess I made a rookie mistake with Decollete. Now I know the Louboutin pains...)

I'm trying to find these Louboutins:
Pigalle 100 or 120 nude or black patent leather
Rolando 100 hidden platform (new)
Bibi 140 platform

Can you give me a piece of advice of all three and their sizes?


----------



## Ellekayy

I'm confused between 37.5 and 38 cause thats my non CL size but I want to get the daffodiles size 38. Any suggestions?


----------



## BoriquaNina

I wear 37.5 & sometimes 38 in other brands and my Daffodile are 38.5 and fit a bit loose. They are suede however and are stretching quite a bit. I would recommend purchasing 38s and if necessary stretching them to fit.

Good luck!


Ellekayy said:


> I'm confused between 37.5 and 38 cause thats my non CL size but I want to get the daffodiles size 38. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ellekayy

BoriquaNina said:


> I wear 37.5 & sometimes 38 in other brands and my Daffodile are 38.5 and fit a bit loose. They are suede however and are stretching quite a bit. I would recommend purchasing 38s and if necessary stretching them to fit.
> 
> Good luck!



I was thinking 37.5 would stretch out to a 38 and through time it'll stretch more. I've reserved the 37.5's at the boutique because they are just impossible to find! I thought, I might as well take the chance. Thank for your help!


----------



## Ellekayy

I usually wear sizes 37 and 38, depending on the shoe brand. This is my first pair of louboutins and I reserved the daffodiles for today size 37.5. I need advice on the sizing. When I tried them on they fit well and so did the 38's but Im afraid the 38's stretch out and become too big on me while im wearing and vice versa. I dont want to waste my purchase. Please help! Thank you ladies


----------



## ahall419

ahall419 said:


> * Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: *Steve Madden-9.5, Jessica Simpson-9.5, Bakers-9/9.5, I own the most of these brands but the sizes in my closet range from 9 to 10.
> 
> * Width of feet: *Average to a bit above average (I wouldn't call them wide though)
> 
>  *What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:* I tried on a pair of No Prive in Nordstroms and size 41 fit. But size 41 Very Prive were too big. The sales woman suggested that a 40.5 would fit but the shoes normally stretch a bit around the balls of your feet so a 40 would probably work as well. I also tried on a size 40 (I'm pretty sure) Your Highness and my foot fit but were VERY snug.
> 
>  *The style you are asking about and what season it is from: *I'm looking for Very Prive, Yolanda, or Altadama the most. But I'm also looking for the Bianca or Pigalle. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



I think my last post may have gotten skipped over by accident! I was still wondering what size is suggested for the Very Prive to be specific. 

Also, do the Very Croise fit like the No Prive?

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## ms_izze

Hi ladies,

This would be by very first pair of Loubs.. its for a portion of my wedding! So i would love some input on what size to get -- i unfortunately never tried on this brand before. 

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes.. usually a 6.5 (ie Tory burch, steve madden, TOMS)

 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) Average to wide 

 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. 
No Prive Glittered Platform Slingback $845.00


----------



## Nicolettesman

Hello,

I'm hoping you ladies can help.  My wife is infatuated with the CL Daffodils.  She is not a designer shopper and isn't usually into this sort of thing.  I thought I would surprise her with these.

She wears 7.5 usually.  I've bought her many puma slipper and other styles, all 7.5 with perfect fit, however I've never bought her pumps or other dress shoes.  She has narrow to average width feet and looks absolutely gorgeous in heels (I am boased of course).

I know I'm not giving much info, but I know she would never buy these for herself.

If I go with 37.5, do you think it would work?

thanks for any help.

Bob


----------



## beagly911

ahall419 said:


> I think my last post may have gotten skipped over by accident! I was still wondering what size is suggested for the Very Prive to be specific.
> 
> Also, do the Very Croise fit like the No Prive?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!


How "big" was the VP that you tried on?  Specifically, how much heel gap was there?  Do you like a tight fitting shoe or one that is a little looser with some padding to fit?  My VP's are 40's with heel grips, I could do a 39.5 but I would rather have a better toe box fit and add the heel grips.


----------



## Nolia

ahall419 said:


> I think my last post may have gotten skipped over by accident! I was still wondering what size is suggested for the Very Prive to be specific.
> 
> Also, do the Very Croise fit like the No Prive?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!




I have the Very Croise.  I find them true to size~


----------



## ahall419

beagly911 said:


> How "big" was the VP that you tried on?  Specifically, how much heel gap was there?  Do you like a tight fitting shoe or one that is a little looser with some padding to fit?  My VP's are 40's with heel grips, I could do a 39.5 but I would rather have a better toe box fit and add the heel grips.



The VPs were at least one size too big. I could probably almost fit my pinky finger in the back. The No Prive 41 fit just right but the space in the other shoe was just too much! I like my heels to be a bit tighter (not painfully tight) just so I can walk without them flipping up and down. 

The sales lady told me the toe area would stretch out so I didn't know what to think since they didn't have a smaller size! These were tried on in January so I'm assuming thats the newer CL sizing? Thanks for your help!


----------



## beagly911

ahall419 said:


> The VPs were at least one size too big. I could probably almost fit my pinky finger in the back. The No Prive 41 fit just right but the space in the other shoe was just too much! I like my heels to be a bit tighter (not painfully tight) just so I can walk without them flipping up and down.
> 
> The sales lady told me the toe area would stretch out so I didn't know what to think since they didn't have a smaller size! These were tried on in January so I'm assuming thats the newer CL sizing? Thanks for your help!


 OK, I'm inclined to think your true to size (TTS) for CL's will be a 40, from that basics you gave me, you can look at the first page and see how different styles will fit you.  My VP's don't flip-flop but they do have some space, so since you like a snugger fit I would say 40, but a few more trips to try different styles may help! as the difference  from VP's to NP's should not be a whole size IMHO! I hope you can figure out your TTS in CL's and add some great shoes!!!  I wish you the best!!


----------



## anniethecat

ahall419 said:


> The VPs were at least one size too big. I could probably almost fit my pinky finger in the back. The No Prive 41 fit just right but the space in the other shoe was just too much! I like my heels to be a bit tighter (not painfully tight) just so I can walk without them flipping up and down.
> 
> The sales lady told me the toe area would stretch out so I didn't know what to think since they didn't have a smaller size! These were tried on in January so I'm assuming thats the newer CL sizing? Thanks for your help!





beagly911 said:


> OK, I'm inclined to think your true to size (TTS) for CL's will be a 40, from that basics you gave me, you can look at the first page and see how different styles will fit you.  My VP's don't flip-flop but they do have some space, so since you like a snugger fit I would say 40, but a few more trips to try different styles may help! as the difference  from VP's to NP's should not be a whole size IMHO! I hope you can figure out your TTS in CL's and add some great shoes!!!  I wish you the best!!



The NP should fit a half size up from your VP size. I would also say your CL TTS is 40, and for me the VP fit CL TTS. Its a bit confusing with all the sizing for different  styles. I agree with beagly, try on as many different styles as you can, its really the best way to get your sizing down. Every foot is different one person might take a style TTS and another sizes up or down in the same size. Good luck!


----------



## anniethecat

WaffleCloth said:


> Hi beautiful ladies!
> 
> I have searched for this but I cannot find something to compare to.
> 
> I own a 6.5 in Chiara's and I wore a 37 in the patent and leather Simple 85's
> 
> I take a 36 in the higher heels, Mago's, Maggie, Bianca etc.
> 
> I want to order a pair of Pigalle 100's. Do they fit the same as the Chiara or should I size down?
> 
> I tried on the Corneille sling backs today in a 36.5 and they were just a tad too large but the 36 fit.
> Is the pigalle more similar to the Chiara, or the Corneille?
> 
> It's so hard for me to order shoes online, in Louboutin's I can take a 36 in very prives, but all my boots are a 37.5. It's such a disaster!
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help
> 
> Let me list my sizes off better for you
> 
> Decollete- 36.5
> Simple 100 36.5
> Iowa Zeppa 37
> Bianca Boot and Ginevra boot, 37.5
> Bianca 36 (but too big on the heel however 35.5 was too tight on the toe)
> 36 for the mago. I have a 36.5 but my heel flies out
> simple 85 in patent and kidd leather- 37
> VP galaxies- 36 (they are a bit tight though)
> I have another pair of VP's in a 37 and they are too big. I think 36.5 would fit me best in VP's
> Chiara 36.5
> Corneille slingback, 36
> 
> What size for Pigalle 100's in Kidd leather?



I took my 100 in my VP size. So if you think yours should be a 36.5 go with that.


----------



## anniethecat

ms_izze said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This would be by very first pair of Loubs.. its for a portion of my wedding! So i would love some input on what size to get -- i unfortunately never tried on this brand before.
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes.. usually a 6.5 (ie Tory burch, steve madden, TOMS)
> 
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) Average to wide
> 
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from.
> No Prive Glittered Platform Slingback $845.00



It is really hard to tel if you haven't at least tried some on. But my NP's are a 41.5 and my US size is a 10, which should translate to a 40 but because of CL's goofy sizing I usually take a 41. Do you have anywhere close by you where you could try some on?


----------



## injenue

Hi everyone!!!
i jus bought two pairs of pigalle flats... one in size 37.5 and one in 37... and i can't decide between the sizes... 
i know with the heels everybody suggest going half a size to one size down
how about the flats? do they give much? i'm normally a 37.5 ... the 37.5 fits comfortably now but i'm worried they'll go looser as i wear them... since one of the 37.5 is a display i have a slight foot slippage with it...the 37s are brand new and they fit very snug
any advice???

TIA!!!


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Hi ladies. I need your help with sizing on a particular pair.  I am looking at the Titi Multi Glitter in a size 40.   (I am not sure what season it is from.)

*Your US size in non-CL brand shoes:* 9 (Guess, Frye, Vince Camuto, Sam Edelman)

*Width of feet:* Average to Narrow

*What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:*

I have owned the Black Satin Tenue Sandal in a size 40.  They fit the length of my foot but the shoe was uncomfortably narrow and difficult to walk in so I sold them.

Last weekend I was able to try on at the Christian Louboutin store in Vegas and the fit of a *size 39.5* in the *Very Prive 120mm in Black Patent* was perfectly snug.  (Felt too snug at first but my heel didn't slip when I walked).  I tried on the 40 as well and they felt very comfortable on my feet but if they stretched out at all, I believe they would start slipping off my heel when I walked.

What do you think ladies?  Could I get away with 40 in these?


----------



## Metteandersen

Hi girls

I just bought my first of simple patent nude pump 70mm


I bought them abroad since they´re not advaible in Denmark where I live. Before ordering them I looked at this size thread you guys have and I got a pair in my normal size(size EURO 40). 
However, I cannot make  up my mind whether they´re too small or I just need to walk around with them and hopefully waiting for the shoe to stretch? What is your experience?
Right now I´m stocking the same shoe in Europe in a size 40.5 but will a half size make such a difference? What is equal to a half size in cm/inches?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## azteca310

Hi ladies
Need your help...Just bought a pair of Pigalle 100 patent in size 39, with the elastic inside the back. I usually wear either a 38 or 38.5 in CL depending on the style. The Pigalles fit fine walking wise, no heel slippage but there's about a 5mm gap at the back between the shoe and my achilles, so I don't know if this is normal or not? Will they stretch further once worn thus should I go a size down?
Please advise...many thanks.
BTW these were bought online so I only have a few days to return them so appreciate your help.


----------



## wannaprada

azteca310 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies
> Need your help...Just bought a pair of Pigalle 100 patent in size 39, with the elastic inside the back. I usually wear either a 38 or 38.5 in CL depending on the style. The Pigalles fit fine walking wise, no heel slippage but there's about a 5mm gap at the back between the shoe and my achilles, so I don't know if this is normal or not? Will they stretch further once worn thus should I go a size down?
> Please advise...many thanks.
> BTW these were bought online so I only have a few days to return them so appreciate your help.



Not sure if there's a difference between the 100 & the 120's, but I purchased the 120 Pigalle multi-color mini glitter in a 40.5 (I normally wear a 41 except in New Simple and a couple others where I'm a 40.5) and I wish I had gotten a 40 b/c boy did they stretch! I had to put so much padding in those shoes to keep them on my feet, I almost sold them despite their beauty. Hope this helps.


----------



## heychar

*Hey ladies,

How do the Change of the guard fit??*


----------



## blueeyeskelli

hey ladies 

how are daffodiles, i am a 38 in patent biancas however even after 7 wears they are so painful around the toe box but fit perfect in length as the 38.5 flopped off my feet, i am also a 38 in astra queens, and very prive


----------



## azteca310

wannaprada said:


> Not sure if there's a difference between the 100 & the 120's, but I purchased the 120 Pigalle multi-color mini glitter in a 40.5 (I normally wear a 41 except in New Simple and a couple others where I'm a 40.5) and I wish I had gotten a 40 b/c boy did they stretch! I had to put so much padding in those shoes to keep them on my feet, I almost sold them despite their beauty. Hope this helps.


Thank you so much,that really helps! Guess I'll have to return them then...so sad


----------



## Clueless19

Hey all.

I'm looking at a pair of daffodil ankle boots (size 42).

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 11 (various brands).

Width of feet: Average to narrow

What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:

I've never owned a pair of CL's before, nor have I tried any on.

So the question is, will they fit properly? I took a look at the sizing spreadsheet, and saw that the 42 daff's had an 11 inch insole. My foot is approximately 10.5 inches. 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wannaprada

azteca310 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much,that really helps! Guess I'll have to return them then...so sad



Sorry sweetie! : ..(


----------



## Emmi91

I'm wondering if you could help me- I'm desperate. I recently purchased the pigalles 120 online(my very first pair) at a size 37, which is my regular size ( I'm an Australian 7). Unfortunately they're way too big. The toe box is perfect but I can fit two fingers down the back of the heel. I decide to go to my local CL store to try on a 36 and a 36.5, but living in Sydney, they don't have much variety in terms of sizes. I managed to try on the Pigalle 100 in 36 and they were super tight, nearly unwalkable.

Note: The widest part of my foot is 3.5 inches.

So, what do u recommend I should get when I exchange my size 37's? A 36 or 36.5? Your help is much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## dc419

Are Bananas CL TTS?
Are they difficult to walk in because of the thin strap for the toe area?
Do they feel like the bianca except open toe or a higher version of the VP?
TIA!


----------



## Nicolettesman

Nicolettesman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm hoping you ladies can help. My wife is infatuated with the CL Daffodils. She is not a designer shopper and isn't usually into this sort of thing. I thought I would surprise her with these.
> 
> She wears 7.5 usually. I've bought her many puma slipper and other styles, all 7.5 with perfect fit, however I've never bought her pumps or other dress shoes. She has narrow to average width feet and looks absolutely gorgeous in heels (I am boased of course).
> 
> I know I'm not giving much info, but I know she would never buy these for herself.
> 
> If I go with 37.5, do you think it would work?
> 
> thanks for any help.
> 
> Bob


 
Well, i ordered the 37.5, should have them today or tomorrow.  I will post results.


----------



## daughtybag

Hi ladies,

I'm new on CL shoes. I would like to ask for your advice if you can.
I am a size 9 in US SIZING  and I am a 39 or 39.5 on  ysl tribute sandals but I would like to purchase a Joli Dune CL shoes.
Do you think I should get a size 39.5 or 40? Thanks! ))


----------



## AuntieMame

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) *8.5 *
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) *Average*
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are *None - looking for 1st pair*
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. *Simple Pump (Current)*
  Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name. http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LBASE001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0452510701234

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies,

If i'm a tts 38.5 what size would I need in the Forever Tina fringe boot? _(Not the Highness Tina)_


----------



## PetitColibri

does someone know how the "crosspiga 100" sizes ?
do you think 1/2 size down would work ?


----------



## mariascala

Hey all, I just received my first pair of loubies in the mail.
I bought the New Declic 120 in a 38.5... i'm having TONS of problems!

for one, the heel is measuring to about 108mm NOT 120mm! to me, that makes a huge difference! I know heel height is approx and that its adjusted for proportion but its not like I ordered a tiny size.  Do all Louboutins run like this? If I exchange for a different style in 140mm heel should i expect it to actually be around 128mm?

second, in ALL of my shoes I wear an 8 or a 8.5 (more recently I've been only an 8), but, knowing how CL's run small, I ordered the 38.5. OMG so small! I can hardly get my foot in them! Not sure if I'm keeping the New Declic's but if I do, should I exchange for a 39 or just go to a 39.5?

Thank you all for your help! Hopefully someday I'll be as educated on CL's as you all are


----------



## BoriquaNina

I would exchange them or if possible go to the store and see if it is just the style that runs short. I have two pairs of VP 120s in the same size and one pair are 110 and the others are around 125. 

I typically wear a US 7.5-8 and wear anywhere between 37.5-39 in CLs.  I would definitely return them if you can hardly get your foot in. As for the sizing in my opinion it depends on the material. Suede seems to stretch more than others so for suede I would go 39. 

Keep in mind you will have to stretch your shoes a bit regardless of the size. What's most important is that the length is correct.

Best of luck & congrats on your first pair!



mariascala said:


> Hey all, I just received my first pair of loubies in the mail.
> I bought the New Declic 120 in a 38.5... i'm having TONS of problems!
> 
> for one, the heel is measuring to about 108mm NOT 120mm! to me, that makes a huge difference! I know heel height is approx and that its adjusted for proportion but its not like I ordered a tiny size.  Do all Louboutins run like this? If I exchange for a different style in 140mm heel should i expect it to actually be around 128mm?
> 
> second, in ALL of my shoes I wear an 8 or a 8.5 (more recently I've been only an 8), but, knowing how CL's run small, I ordered the 38.5. OMG so small! I can hardly get my foot in them! Not sure if I'm keeping the New Declic's but if I do, should I exchange for a 39 or just go to a 39.5?
> 
> Thank you all for your help! Hopefully someday I'll be as educated on CL's as you all are


----------



## BoriquaNina

I wear a 38.5 in VPs and 39 in HPs and my 38.5 Daffodiles are a bit large after a few wears. I would recommend a 38 personally.



blueeyeskelli said:


> hey ladies
> 
> how are daffodiles, i am a 38 in patent biancas however even after 7 wears they are so painful around the toe box but fit perfect in length as the 38.5 flopped off my feet, i am also a 38 in astra queens, and very prive


----------



## mayfairdolly

Hi Ladies. I was just wondering how the satin Very Croise sandal comes up?
Re the info:
Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) 7.5 
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) Average - narrow
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are Bianca 37; Coroclic 37; No Prive 2009 38;Yolanda Calf 37; Pigalle 100/85 kid 37.5; patent 37-37.5 (halfway between).
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. Very Croise Sandal (not sure of season but not this season, for sure! Seen on Ebay)
&#8226; Please include a pic or link if you&#8217;re unsure of the style name. 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33452#tab3

Please can anyone advise? 
TIA


----------



## blueeyeskelli

BoriquaNina said:


> I wear a 38.5 in VPs and 39 in HPs and my 38.5 Daffodiles are a bit large after a few wears. I would recommend a 38 personally.



Thank you


----------



## JadaStormy

Considering getting my first pair of CL's and I usually wear 9.5 US. Neiman Marcus has the Decolette Patent Pump available in 10 and 10.5 online. I was thinking about buying both and then returning the ones that don't fit to my local store, are returns easy to Neiman Marcus? Which size would fit me with an average sized foot? TIA!


----------



## beagly911

JadaStormy said:


> Considering getting my first pair of CL's and I usually wear 9.5 US. Neiman Marcus has the Decolette Patent Pump available in 10 and 10.5 online. I was thinking about buying both and then returning the ones that don't fit to my local store, are returns easy to Neiman Marcus? Which size would fit me with an average sized foot? TIA!


 The Decolette is notoriously small, I'm a 9 in US, a 40 in CL's and I would wear a 40.5 in Decolettes, a 40 with lots of sock trick time!


----------



## JadaStormy

beagly911 said:


> The Decolette is notoriously small, I'm a 9 in US, a 40 in CL's and I would wear a 40.5 in Decolettes, a 40 with lots of sock trick time!


What?! _*Oh whoa*_, so glad I asked. That means I'd need like a 41. Thanks so much for responding, that would have been a complete waste of time and money.


----------



## beagly911

JadaStormy said:


> What?! _*Oh whoa*_, so glad I asked. That means I'd need like a 41. Thanks so much for responding, that would have been a complete waste of time and money.


 I have average width feet so the narrow toe box is an issue, you might be able to do a 40.5 if you have narrow foot but I don't think you would be able to do a 40 IMHO.  But I also don't like a super tight shoe, I'd rather add a little padding if they stretch, but again IMHO patent doesn't stretch as much as other materials.  Good luck!


----------



## angelcove

Hi!!!  What size pigalle 120 if I wear 6.5 vp, LP, and 7 in clichy 100, rolando, lady Claude, LP sling, alta dama, 6 Bianca (tight fit).  I returned clichy 120 in size 7 because it was too big, but that was years ago.  Do I need a 6 or 6.5??  Thanks!!!!


----------



## queentalisha

hello ladies, i need help wih the exagona sizing. they ran out of small sizes in my neighborhood dept. stores so i really have no clue what size i am. i wear a 36.5 in josefa and 36 in so private, bianca sling and lady peep color block. generally a size 6 in other brands, but all my ysl are 35.5.  thank you so much in advance!


----------



## clarie

Hi! Am wondering if I am a 39 or 39.5 in Mater Claude patent nude pumps...Thank you very much!! 

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) 8.5, 9. Jimmy Choo 38.5. Repetto 40.  Mainly an EU 39 with widish feet
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) Wide
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Menorca satin espadrille 39. Lola 45 nappa 39. So I guess mainly a 39?? 
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. Mater Claude 85mm Classique collection, patent leather, nude


----------



## LaRochelle

 My US size in non-CL brand shoes (Gucci 37, Prada 36.5-37, Manolo Blahnik 37, Fedi 36.5 - 7
 Width of feet (average)
 CLs already have:
_Leather Pigalle 120mm 37 (maybe could even get half-size-down, but was -impossible to walk: the hill was too high for me)
Lady Peep Sling Patent 37 (was difficult to walk, needed half size bigger)
Une Plume Patent Sling Wedge 37 (perfect)
Dahlia Purple Ankle Bootie Boots Leather 37.5 (tight)
Simple Botta 100 Patent Calf 7.5 B (perfect fit)
Paillette/ Confetti Patent Slingbacks 37.5 (perfect)
Clic Clac 120 Suede/Lace BOUQU 38 (too big)_
 Including a link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-PLATFORM-PUMP-OPEN-TOE-SHOES-38-7-5-/110864837992?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19d00f2d68#ht_4853wt_956


----------



## mizcolon73

Greetings everyone!!! It looks like my CL tts is 39.5, however anything with a sling I am fitting a 40.5.......Wondering what size would I need for the Formentera, on any CL Espadrilles?? Thanks everyone..........

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) 8.5, 9
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) Wide
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from.-Espadrilles/Formentara


----------



## Fancy_Pants

mizcolon73 said:


> Greetings everyone!!! It looks like my CL tts is 39.5, however anything with a sling I am fitting a 40.5.......Wondering what size would I need for the Formentera, on any CL Espadrilles?? Thanks everyone..........
> 
> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) 8.5, 9
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) Wide
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from.-Espadrilles/Formentara



I believe my CL size is a 39.5 (that's what I wear in the Very Prive's that are in stores now).  I am usually a 9 in the brands you mention but I have an average to narrow foot.  I just ordered a pair of size 40 Ibiza Espadrille's (very similar to Formentera's) and they are a half size too big.  They slip off my heel when I walk.  I would need them in a 39.5 for a more comfortable fit. Hope this helps.  (This is the pair I bought.)


----------



## daughtybag

jeshika said:


> MBPs are TTS for me. *MikaelaN*, you don't want to size down if you have long toes. I have long toes and my middle toe is a smidge longer than the end of the shoe (see picture below). Also, i find that the satin is tighter than the nappa. i have both and there is a 1/2 size difference between the two (nappa is smaller) but they feel the same to me.
> 
> Peacock Satin MBP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gym*, i am 35.5 in MBB, VG, VP and declic... i think you should go with the 36.5


  Hi Ladies!,
Lovely shoes!

I need your help! I saw a MBP 85mm  in suede leather  and its a 2010 collection. I am a size 9 US most shoes but does a 39.5 MBP with an insole size of 10 1/ 4 inches would fit me? I've read all your comments on having longer middle toes, and I do have longer middle toes.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flee

Hi everyone,
Just wanting a bit of sizing clarification before I hit the purchase button. I'm looking at purchasing a pair of New Simples in nude patent but I'm wavering between getting the 38 or 38.5. I have pretty wide feet.

I currently own:
*Simple 100's in black patent, Sz 38.5
*Very Prive in nude patent, Sz 38.5 (fits a tad big. I wear these with heel guards)

Both of these shoes were purchased last year so I assume they are the 'new' cut.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi ladies! Little help on Menorca espadrilles and Une Plume sizing...


Your US size in non-CL brand shoes :7.5 or 8, usually an 8
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) average
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Menorca slingback espadrilles, Une Plume slingbacks

I am wondering if I should get a 38 or 39 in these styles? I was thinking the 39 since they do have the adjustable strap. I only have one pair of CLs, Ms Propre in a size 38 and they fit exactly with no real wiggle room (but comfortable)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Flee said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wanting a bit of sizing clarification before I hit the purchase button. I'm looking at purchasing a pair of New Simples in nude patent but I'm wavering between getting the 38 or 38.5. I have pretty wide feet.
> 
> I currently own:
> *Simple 100's in black patent, Sz 38.5
> *Very Prive in nude patent, Sz 38.5 (fits a tad big. I wear these with heel guards)
> 
> Both of these shoes were purchased last year so I assume they are the 'new' cut.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!



go for the 38.5 
The fit will be the same as your Simple 100 now


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

daughtybag said:


> Hi Ladies!,
> Lovely shoes!
> 
> I need your help! I saw a MBP 85mm  in suede leather  and its a 2010 collection. I am a size 9 US most shoes but does a 39.5 MBP with an insole size of 10 1/ 4 inches would fit me? I've read all your comments on having longer middle toes, and I do have longer middle toes.. Thanks in advance!



I would go for 39. The MBP is TTS for me.
Also it's got a peep toe, the longer toes usually matter only for closed toe pumps imo.


----------



## daughtybag

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I would go for 39. The MBP is TTS for me.
> Also it's got a peep toe, the longer toes usually matter only for closed toe pumps imo.




Thanks  for the tip!


----------



## Soli156

Hi ladies! How should I size in Lady daff/daffy/daffodil? I'm 38.5 in CL's rollergirl and 37.5 in pigalle 120.


----------



## joycitradewi

Hi, I'm a tight 40 in metal nodo 150mm. What should I wear for beaute strass?


----------



## Flee

CEC.LV4eva said:


> go for the 38.5
> The fit will be the same as your Simple 100 now


 
Thanks! Will take your advice


----------



## BoriquaNina

I recommend a size 38 for the Daff styles. You want to be sure the heel is snug since the platform is so extreme. 



Soli156 said:


> Hi ladies! How should I size in Lady daff/daffy/daffodil? I'm 38.5 in CL's rollergirl and 37.5 in pigalle 120.


----------



## Susan Lee

Susan Lee said:


> Hi ladies! Little help on Menorca espadrilles and Une Plume sizing...
> 
> 
> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes :7.5 or 8, usually an 8
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) average
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Menorca slingback espadrilles, Une Plume slingbacks
> 
> I am wondering if I should get a 38 or 39 in these styles? I was thinking the 39 since they do have the adjustable strap.
> 
> *I only have one pair of CLs, Ms Propre in a size 38 and they fit exactly with no real wiggle room (but comfortable)*
> 
> Thanks ladies!



Anyone? Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies,

*Pigalle 120 HELP! *

I'm a tts 38.5 with average to wide width feet!
I take 38.5 in highness, Daffs, Lady Peeps I can squeeze into a 38 in highness and Lady peeps with abit of stretching what size would I need in the Pigalles 120?


----------



## makeup_lover

hello dear tpfers I need help on CL sizing for 'simple', 'fifi', 'pigalle', 'very prive'. Because mother's day is coming i'm planning to buy my mom a CL shoes to shower her with some love. her usual size are around 6.5 or 7 but she wear a size 7.5 for tory burch reva flats. May I know what size should she get for the above mentioned design? Thank you all for the help. she feat is quite meaty and wide haha. so hope you guys could guide me. Thanks alot


----------



## HeelAddict

heychar said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> Pigalle 120 HELP!
> 
> I'm a tts 38.5 with average to wide width feet!
> I take 38.5 in highness, Daffs, Lady Peeps I can squeeze into a 38 in highness and Lady peeps with abit of stretching what size would I need in the Pigalles 120?



Hi I would recommend going down a full size unless u have super wide feet then maybe just half a size.  I'm a tts 40 with average width feet and I have both the 39.5 in black patent and 39 in black nappa leather pigalle 120 and patent pigalle Plato  140. The shoe does stretch a lot and my 39.5 will probably need padding. The toe box is a bit tight to start on the 39 but stretches easily. Hope that helps x


----------



## CAGirlInDC

Hi Ladies,

I am looking to buy the Very Prive and I wanted to get some advice on sizing. 

Foot Width: Average
Louboutin Sizes:
37.5 Pigalle 120
37.5 Helmour 
38 Fifi 80
38 Bibi
38.5 Lady Peeps

What size should I get in VP? I see some sites telling me TTS while Neiman Marcus says a whole size up? 

Thanks!


----------



## clarie

Hi there, just a simple quick question....are Shelleys TTS? Am eyeing the nude patent Shelleys...I am a 39.5 in patent New Simples so would 39.5 for Shelley be a good bet? 

Thank you!


----------



## beckybenett

Hi can i just check. Luisaviaroma lists the sizes by Italian size. Will that be different from the size that I try in stores? For example, I tried a pair of CL Ron Ron's in 36. Can I buy the Lady Peeps on Luisaviaroma that is listed for size 36 (italian)? I'm confused.


----------



## heychar

HeelAddict said:


> Hi I would recommend going down a full size unless u have super wide feet then maybe just half a size.  I'm a tts 40 with average width feet and I have both the 39.5 in black patent and 39 in black nappa leather pigalle 120 and patent pigalle Plato  140. The shoe does stretch a lot and my 39.5 will probably need padding. The toe box is a bit tight to start on the 39 but stretches easily. Hope that helps x



Thank you for your reply  
..I'm so anxious about trying on the 37.5 and looking like one of Cinerellas Ugly sisters with my foot in that size! 
My SA has only managed to find me a 37.5 patent so far crossing my fingers for the 38 to crop up as well


----------



## HeelAddict

heychar said:
			
		

> Thank you for your reply
> ..I'm so anxious about trying on the 37.5 and looking like one of Cinerellas Ugly sisters with my foot in that size!
> My SA has only managed to find me a 37.5 patent so far crossing my fingers for the 38 to crop up as well



No problem-I'll keep my fingers crossed you find what you're looking for. As for the ugly sister I very much doubt that-I'm sure the fit will be fine. I envy you and ur tiny feet-I have massive great clodhoppers!


----------



## isabelsbell

Hi all! 
I need help with sizing CLs please! I have never tried on a pair of CLs but really want to buy this pair on ebay:
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140745255911?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_898
Item #: 140745255911
Size of shoe is 38.5

I am typically between a 7.5-8 in shoes. In Steve Madden/ Nine West/ Ann Taylor I am a size 7.5. I have a pair of Chanel flats in which I am a size 8. I also have the Ferragamo Vera Bow shoes that are a size 8 as well. In the Tory Burch Reva flats I am also a size 8. Basically both sizes fit well. 
My feet are on the wide side. 

Do you think these pre-worn CLs would be a good fit? I don't know what year the seller got them. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Nicolettesman

Well, the pair of Daffodils I bought for my wife didn't go so hot.

Bought the 37.5, too small, the seller graciously exchanged them (me paying shipping both ways) for the 38 and they fit my wife great (she is a 7.5 in 'normal' shoes, first pair of designer italian shoes for her), but she didn't like them......well, she loved them, but didn't like how this specific style felt, she though they made her too tall.

So, now I'm sitting with this pair, and she wants biancas instead.  The seller will do an even exchange for the biancas, but it seems the biancas are a lot less expensive.  Would it make more sense to just sell the Daffodils outright and buy the biancas seperate?  How will sizing compare on the biancas?

Thanks.


----------



## HeelAddict

Hi, I just wondered what is the sizing like on the Lapono booties and the Madame Butterfly Booties-I am anxiously trying to stalk down a pair of each but am not sure what size I should be looking for.

My non CL TTS is uk 7/us10/it40. 
My feet are probably average width. 
Length of foot, (heel to big toe):- 10inches
Diameter below toes:- 3.5inches
In CL's I have Burlina 120 41, Nikita 100 41, Fifre ankle boot 120 40, pigalle 120 in 39.5 (slightly too big), and pigalle 120 and pigalle Plato 140 in a 39.

Thanks for any help you can provide x


----------



## Kalos

Hi,

My first pair of CL arrived today! They are perfect. They're no prive 90 in black patent in a 36.5. They seem to fit perfectly. I'm normally a UK size 3 or 36, not sure what that is in US sizing. I've seen a pair of titi in python in a size 35.5 and am desperately hoping they'll fit.  Would be grateful for advice especially from ladies who wear small sizes. Many thanks!


----------



## lolakitten

Hi ladies  I wonder if you could help with Bianca sizing? Is 120mm different from 140mm....

Some info that could help us help you:
&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) 9 or 39 in American designer like Marc Jacobs. 38.5/8.5 in Stuart Weitzman
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) wide forefoot, narrow heel
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - 
Simples ('09) 39.5
Ron Ron ('10) 39.5  (req toebox stretching)
VP ('10) 39.5
Ron Ron Zeppa ('12) 39.5 (needs toebox stretching) (40 was too long)
 
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. Bianca 140mm Also what size would I need for Scissor Girls?

Thanks!!


----------



## daughtybag

Hi Ladies!

 I need you thoughts on this issue! )
I just got my first 2 pairs of Joli Dune CL in  Red suede and Pony hair.
I am a size 39 US and got a 40, but yes the fit is just right I even have heel slips
which I am going to put on foot petals heavenly heelz. What I observed is that it is tight on the toe box. Will this stretch in time?  Does CL shoes do normally have tight fitting toe box? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DebbiNC

I need a little help on Bianca sizing. I have looked at the sizing info on page 285 of this thread and it says that Biancas tend to run TTS for wider feet and 1 size down for others. I'm looking at a pair online (no store close by) and I wanted to get a little feedback from other Bianca owners. Did you size up or down or find them TTS?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## PetitColibri

DebbiNC said:


> I need a little help on Bianca sizing. I have looked at the sizing info on page 285 of this thread and it says that *Biancas tend to run TTS for wider feet and 1 size down for others*. I'm looking at a pair online (no store close by) and I wanted to get a little feedback from other Bianca owners. Did you size up or down or find them TTS?
> 
> Thanks ladies!



in bold = exactly that !
TTS works for me but 1/2 size down too !
I got a pair 1/2 size up and my feet kept sliping out of the shoes...


----------



## DebbiNC

PetitColibri said:


> in bold = exactly that !
> TTS works for me but 1/2 size down too !
> I got a pair 1/2 size up and my feet kept sliping out of the shoes...



Thanks a bunch! The seller says they run small and I just found that hard to believe based on what was in this thread.  Perhaps they are simply repeating the commonly held belief that all CLs run significantly smaller.


----------



## pebbles8482

Does anyone know the fit guide for the Pigalle Plato 120?


----------



## PetitColibri

pebbles8482 said:


> Does anyone know the fit guide for the Pigalle Plato 120?



same as pigalle 100, TTS I think


----------



## sally.m

Morning all,  

Im looking into a pair of patient pink Lady peeps. Are these really narrow? I wear a 39.5 in MB suede 150 pumps and 39.5 in suede lady gres. I have fat feet. Should i go TTS or maybe a 40 it give more width?  Any suggestions? x


----------



## PetitColibri

sally.m said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Im looking into a pair of patient pink Lady peeps. Are these really narrow? I wear a 39.5 in MB suede 150 pumps and 39.5 in suede lady gres. I have fat feet. Should i go TTS or maybe a 40 it give more width?  Any suggestions? x



I would go TTS, you don't want them to be too big on you


----------



## sally.m

PetitColibri said:


> I would go TTS, you don't want them to be too big on you


 
Thanks sweetie, TTS it is!


----------



## pixiesparkle

pebbles8482 said:


> Does anyone know the fit guide for the Pigalle Plato 120?



I went 1/2 size down for both Pigalle plato 120 and Pigalle 100 but I have narrow foot..if you have avg-wide foot TTS would probably fit better


----------



## NorCalShoeGal

Hi Ladies!

Debating between Lady Peeps or Bianca 120mm... Wondering what size I should buy.

I am a US size 7.5/8
Feet are 9.5" long, 3.25" at widest in toe box
CL sizes
Mater Claude (patent) 38
VP 100mm patent (last season) 38.5
Titi 120mm 38

Would I be a 38 or 38.5 in Lady Peep?
Bianca? 38 or 37.5?

TIA


----------



## cna

Hey! I'm thinking about getting some simple 100's!

I wear a 6 in most brands with some wiggle room because I have narrow feet and the slide down. 
CL sizes
36.5 in VP with a heal grip (I have 2 pairs and one has a little heel grip and one has a big one because the shoes are different sizes even though they're both 36.5)
36 in greissimo 85 with a small heel grip
36.5 in decollete - fits perfect.

Should I get a 36 or a 36.5 for the simple 100?


----------



## makeup_lover

hello dear tpfers I need help on CL sizing for 'simple', 'fifi', 'pigalle', 'very prive'. Because mother's day is coming i'm planning to buy my mom a CL shoes to shower her with some love. her usual size are around 6.5 or 7 but she wear a size 7.5 for Tory Burch reva flats and 7.5 for bottega veneta loafer. May I know what size should she get for the above mentioned design? Thank you all for the help. she feat is quite meaty and wide haha. so hope you guys could guide me. Thanks alot


----------



## Emielovesshoes

Hello Ladies
Blue Catwoman sourced a pair but they are 38.5 bought 2008
My CLs are blue Rosazissimo bought in May2008 size 38
Feet - narrow, ankles skinny!
Do I have a hope in hell of these babies fitting me with an insole, or is that plain wrong?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Emielovesshoes said:


> Hello Ladies
> Blue Catwoman sourced a pair but they are 38.5 bought 2008
> My CLs are blue Rosazissimo bought in May2008 size 38
> Feet - narrow, ankles skinny!
> Do I have a hope in hell of these babies fitting me with an insole, or is that plain wrong?



those will be WAYYY too big. Better wait for another pair


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

makeup_lover said:


> hello dear tpfers I need help on CL sizing for 'simple', 'fifi', 'pigalle', 'very prive'. Because mother's day is coming i'm planning to buy my mom a CL shoes to shower her with some love. her usual size are around 6.5 or 7 but she wear a size 7.5 for Tory Burch reva flats and 7.5 for bottega veneta loafer. May I know what size should she get for the above mentioned design? Thank you all for the help. she feat is quite meaty and wide haha. so hope you guys could guide me. Thanks alot



I think it's very sweet of you, however it would be best to have her try on the shoes herself. You can attempt to purchase a pair yourself, but it will most likely not fit. Then you'll need to bring her back to the store to try on other sizes which may not be available.

Overall the simple, Fifi, and VP are true to US size (so probably 6.5 or 7). If you say she's "meaty" then probably best go for 37.

The pigalle depends on the height.


----------



## beagly911

cna said:


> Hey! I'm thinking about getting some simple 100's!
> 
> I wear a 6 in most brands with some wiggle room because I have narrow feet and the slide down.
> CL sizes
> 36.5 in VP with a heal grip (I have 2 pairs and one has a little heel grip and one has a big one because the shoes are different sizes even though they're both 36.5)
> 36 in greissimo 85 with a small heel grip
> 36.5 in decollete - fits perfect.
> 
> Should I get a 36 or a 36.5 for the simple 100?


I would get the simple in a 36 as the toe box is very forgiving and will stretch!!  Good luck and I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## daughtybag

Hello Ladies
I need your advice on this as I havent seen any post on the atalanta pumps
Does anyone knnow if it is true to size? I am a size 9 US would a size 9 would be a better fit?
THanks...


----------



## cna

beagly911 said:


> I would get the simple in a 36 as the toe box is very forgiving and will stretch!!  Good luck and I can't wait to see what you get!



Thanks for your help!


----------



## sophe

pebbles8482 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the fit guide for the Pigalle Plato 120?



I'd suggest half size down, my Plato 140 full size down,Plato 120  is .5 size down
I have narrow feet, so depends on your feet width, if is avg or wide then TTS


----------



## pixiesparkle

sophe said:


> I'd suggest half size down, my Plato 120 full size down,Plato 100 is .5 size down


There's Pigalle Plato 100? :wondering


----------



## sophe

pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> There's Pigalle Plato 100? :wondering



Sorry...correcting... is 120mm and 140 thanks for reminding me


----------



## pixiesparkle

sophe said:


> Sorry...correcting... is 120mm and 140 thanks for reminding me


lol I thought it might have been a typo as well but I agree..PP 120 is 0.5 down and PP 140 is 1 size down for most narrow-avg width feet. It's pretty much the same as Pigalle 100 and Pigalle 120 although I have to say I had to go TTS for Picks & Co 100 for some reason..I tried 0.5 size down but it was a little too tight


----------



## Emielovesshoes

CEC.LV4eva said:


> those will be WAYYY too big. Better wait for another pair


 Thought as much, the cheeky lady selling them said that her freind with UK 5 feet found them to be perfect - she clearly just wants to get rid of her lovely shoes - crazy lady.


----------



## Emielovesshoes

Oo - sorry - Massive thank you for the response


----------



## HannahK26

Hi ladies, I've been a long time lurker loving and envious of all of your collections. I want to take the plunge! Please help - thank you!

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes 8
 Width of feet: average, 3.75 inches
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: none 
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Pigalle 120, Pigalle Plato 120, Ron Ron, Lady Peep

Thank you!


----------



## ifinena

Hello ladies,
May I ask for your help please?

I need to know how the Bianca compares to Maudissima size-wise. I know my tts for Bianca and I'm wanting to buy a Maudissima online. There are a very few pairs available in our authorized retailer here and no Maudissimas at all. 
I know I need a sz 41 in Bianca 120mm, would a Maudissima 40,5 would be ok? 
I have average-to-wide feet.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## makeup_lover

Thanks alot for your help, but bringin her there will spoilt the surprise. I'll see how but really thanks for your help.





CEC.LV4eva said:


> I think it's very sweet of you, however it would be best to have her try on the shoes herself. You can attempt to purchase a pair yourself, but it will most likely not fit. Then you'll need to bring her back to the store to try on other sizes which may not be available.
> 
> Overall the simple, Fifi, and VP are true to US size (so probably 6.5 or 7). If you say she's "meaty" then probably best go for 37.
> 
> The pigalle depends on the height.


----------



## yellowdaffodil

Hello need advice. The decolletes seem too narrow for me. I got them a full size larger. Should I return them?


----------



## Missshiv

Hi Ladies

I'm wanting to purchase the nude patent pigalle plato 120 and have read that some people are TTS in these and some size down. I have pigalle spike 100's in a 38, bianca 140's in a 38 and decolletes in a 38 (which are a little snug), MBBs in a 38.5. I have quite wide feet so im not sure whether I should be sizing down or not?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## amd_tan

Hi ladies, do you think I would be able to do US TTS (instead of CL TTS) for the patent lady peeps? Will they be too tight? I have normal width to very slightly wider feet but only in my right foot, and I always get heel slippage in all my shoes for some weird reason.
I size a half size down from my CL TTS for the Banane, take 37.5 for Bianca..
So would the 37.5 Lady Peep be too tight? xoxo


----------



## heychar

amd_tan said:


> Hi ladies, do you think I would be able to do US TTS (instead of CL TTS) for the patent lady peeps? Will they be too tight? I have normal width to very slightly wider feet but only in my right foot, and I always get heel slippage in all my shoes for some weird reason.
> I size a half size down from my CL TTS for the Banane, take 37.5 for Bianca..
> So would the 37.5 Lady Peep be too tight? xoxo



I took my Patent LPs in my normal tts which is 38.5 but this is also my CL tts I took the leather spike ones in half size down from tts (38) I have normal to wide fit and they do come up quite snug in the toe box initially! I do think you could wear the 37.5 but stretching maybe involved!


----------



## calisurf

amd_tan said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, do you think I would be able to do US TTS (instead of CL TTS) for the patent lady peeps? Will they be too tight? I have normal width to very slightly wider feet but only in my right foot, and I always get heel slippage in all my shoes for some weird reason.
> I size a half size down from my CL TTS for the Banane, take 37.5 for Bianca..
> So would the 37.5 Lady Peep be too tight? xoxo



I have 37.5 for Bianca and for all 5 pairs of LPs. In the patent and leather the toe box stretches. With the 150 height I found too much heel slippage (dangerous at that height!) if I went up .5.


----------



## calisurf

Missshiv said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm wanting to purchase the nude patent pigalle plato 120 and have read that some people are TTS in these and some size down. I have pigalle spike 100's in a 38, bianca 140's in a 38 and decolletes in a 38 (which are a little snug), MBBs in a 38.5. I have quite wide feet so im not sure whether I should be sizing down or not?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated



I took PP true to size in both the hot pink and black patent. I tried .5 down but found the toe box too crunched and with the pointy toe and platform didn't think much stretching would happen. Interestingly the hot pink ones had a little heel string in the back to help with slippage but the black patent did not


----------



## calisurf

HannahK26 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I've been a long time lurker loving and envious of all of your collections. I want to take the plunge! Please help - thank you!
> 
> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes 8
> &#149; Width of feet: average, 3.75 inches
> &#149; What CL&#146;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: none
> &#149; The style you are asking about and what season it is from: Pigalle 120, Pigalle Plato 120, Ron Ron, Lady Peep
> 
> Thank you!



Here is what I have sized:

US size 7.5, INSOLE length 9.5"

P120, 36.5
LP, PP 37.5 (my CL TTS) see above about PP

Ron Ron wedge 38, but didn't keep. They fit my foot weird. 

I have Narrow heel, widish toes but find that over time I'm able to wear more and more narrow styles like décolleté.   HTH


----------



## amd_tan

heychar said:


> I took my Patent LPs in my normal tts which is 38.5 but this is also my CL tts I took the leather spike ones in half size down from tts (38) I have normal to wide fit and they do come up quite snug in the toe box initially! I do think you could wear the 37.5 but stretching maybe involved!



Will they stretch out quite a fair bit?
Do you know if the vamp is just like that of the Banane? Any idea anyone?
Thanks heychar xoxo


----------



## heychar

amd_tan said:


> Will they stretch out quite a fair bit?
> Do you know if the vamp is just like that of the Banane? Any idea anyone?
> Thanks heychar xoxo



I am tts 38.5 and I couldn't even get the 39 Banana on my feet my feet are too wide for those across the arch section of my foot! I've never tried the Banane for comparison!

Yes they will stretch like other patent CL shoes! but I can only be sure for definate that the leather ones you can go down half a size on! Patent definately tts 
...but if you have alot of heel slippage I would rather take the half size down and stretch rather than add heel grips as they are bound to strech even more! 
I think maybe because you have wide feet in the toe box area you take that half size up but then the length is wrong for you! I understand many do this due to comfort in the toe box! but you can have the shoes professional stretched in the toe box for a small fee its £4.99 here!

IMO I would say the Vamp is comparable to Alti 160 and Maggie 160 ..I think I read somewhere that the vamp of the Banane is comparable to Mago 140


----------



## HannahK26

calisurf said:


> Here is what I have sized:
> 
> US size 7.5, INSOLE length 9.5"
> 
> P120, 36.5
> LP, PP 37.5 (my CL TTS) see above about PP
> 
> Ron Ron wedge 38, but didn't keep. They fit my foot weird.
> 
> I have Narrow heel, widish toes but find that over time I'm able to wear more and more narrow styles like décolleté.   HTH



Thank you for your reply! It definitely helps!


----------



## Missshiv

calisurf said:
			
		

> I took PP true to size in both the hot pink and black patent. I tried .5 down but found the toe box too crunched and with the pointy toe and platform didn't think much stretching would happen. Interestingly the hot pink ones had a little heel string in the back to help with slippage but the black patent did not



thank you calisurf


----------



## Syams

Has anybody tried the MADEMOISELLE TOP 150 SANDALS. I'm a size 35.5 on most CLs. Will 36 be too big? Thanks!


----------



## jettsett

http://www.polyvore.com/christian_louboutin_seriosa_flat_sandal/thing?id=21967411

hello ladies.  need some help with sizing on the SERIOSA flat sandal (see link).  it's a gladiator type sandal...maybe from a few seasons ago.  i am pretty much a 40 in all CL shoes.  of course, in the pigalle 120, i'm a 39.5.  any idea how CL flats fit?  would i also be a 40?  in my experience, since the shoe is flat, i tend to take .5 size up.  

any help would be appreciated.  thanks.


----------



## NorCalShoeGal

Hi Ladies! Let Me Try Again...

Debating between Lady Peeps or Bianca 120mm... Wondering what size I should buy.

I am a US size 7.5/8
Feet are 9.5" long, 3.25" at widest in toe box
CL sizes
Mater Claude (patent) 38
VP 100mm patent (last season) 38.5
Titi 120mm 38

Would I be a 38 or 38.5 in Lady Peep?
Bianca? 38 or 37.5?

TIA


----------



## calisurf

I'm TTS In both. 37.5. Have 9.5" insole. The LP toe box stretches as I have found the VP stretches.  Wish I had taken those TTS too. If you look at my collection thread I have sizes for everything I have. HTH!


----------



## NorCalShoeGal

Thank You Calisurf


----------



## hollyannaeree

hey ladies! quick question - looking to find my size in Lady Dafs not sure how they run.

This is what I normally take:
Simple & New Simple 37
Alti 37.5
Decolette 37.5 
Un bout (100 mm) 37.5
Just Picks (100 mm) 37.5
Pigalle 120 36
Pigalle Love Flats 37
Burlina 38
Summerisima 37.5 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hollyannaeree

^ oh also in most shoes I am a 7 - 7.5 - anything with an ankle strap around the ankle i need a 7.5 pumps usually a 7.

i wouldnt say my foot was super narrow but the more narrow side of average.


----------



## sophe

pixiesparkle said:


> lol I thought it might have been a typo as well but I agree..PP 120 is 0.5 down and PP 140 is 1 size down for most narrow-avg width feet. It's pretty much the same as Pigalle 100 and Pigalle 120 although I have to say I had to go TTS for Picks & Co 100 for some reason..I tried 0.5 size down but it was a little too tight


 
Thank you for letting me know,I'm just wondering the sizeing of Picks & Co 
Thanks girl~


----------



## calisurf

hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> hey ladies! quick question - looking to find my size in Lady Dafs not sure how they run.
> 
> This is what I normally take:
> Simple & New Simple 37
> Alti 37.5
> Decolette 37.5
> Un bout (100 mm) 37.5
> Just Picks (100 mm) 37.5
> Pigalle 120 36
> Pigalle Love Flats 37
> Burlina 38
> Summerisima 37.5
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!



I took my Lady Dafs and Daf Bootie  .5 up, 38 because the ankle strap and bootie kept the foot in and gave a little extra breathing room for toes. My other Dafs (Panama) I took TTS at 37.5 because slipping out at 160 is not an option!


----------



## mojito3008

Hello!

I am unsure about the fit of the Piros 120 and the Pampas Peeptoe bootie 120.

In non CL's I am a 38.5/39, in CL Mamanouk 120 a 39. Width: average.

Do you think a Piros 120 size 38.5 and a Pampas 120 size 39 fits me or not?

Hope for a fast answer thanks so much!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

ladies, how are the sizing on madame butterfly booties, i am a 38 in biancas, pigalles 100's , very prive?

xxx


----------



## calisurf

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> ladies, how are the sizing on madame butterfly booties, i am a 38 in biancas, pigalles 100's , very prive?
> 
> xxx



MBB are TTS. they may seem tight at first but the leather stretches. If size up, the straps look big against the feet.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

calisurf said:


> MBB are TTS. they may seem tight at first but the leather stretches. If size up, the straps look big against the feet.



Thank you


----------



## HeelAddict

My non CL TTS is uk 7/us10/it40. 

My feet are probably average width. 

Length of foot, (heel to big toe):- 10inches

Diameter below toes:- 3.5inches

In CL's I have Burlina 120 41, Nikita 100 41 and Fifre ankle boot 120 40, pigalle 120 black patent 39.5, pigalle 120 nappa with spikes 39, pigalle Plato patent 120 39 (bit tighter in the toebox but stretched) and dahlia 120 ankle boot 40 (prob could have gone down half to one full size in length but boot would have been too tight).

Do you think I could get away with a 40 in nappa studded very prive? Thanks ladies x


----------



## beagly911

HeelAddict said:


> My non CL TTS is uk 7/us10/it40.
> 
> My feet are probably average width.
> 
> Length of foot, (heel to big toe):- 10inches
> 
> Diameter below toes:- 3.5inches
> 
> In CL's I have Burlina 120 41, Nikita 100 41 and Fifre ankle boot 120 40, pigalle 120 black patent 39.5, pigalle 120 nappa with spikes 39, pigalle Plato patent 120 39 (bit tighter in the toebox but stretched) and dahlia 120 ankle boot 40 (prob could have gone down half to one full size in length but boot would have been too tight).
> 
> Do you think I could get away with a 40 in nappa studded very prive? Thanks ladies x


 
My feet are almost exactly the same as yours, I wear a very prive, new simple in a 40 with heel grips in a couple, but I don't like I tight shoe - I'd rather pad a little.  I have the Peniche in 40 1/2, Lapono booties in 40 1/2(could have done a 41 easily!!! - still trying to stretch them)  I think the nappa studded VP's would work if you don't want a tight shoe.


----------



## HeelAddict

beagly911 said:
			
		

> My feet are almost exactly the same as yours, I wear a very prive, new simple in a 40 with heel grips in a couple, but I don't like I tight shoe - I'd rather pad a little.  I have the Peniche in 40 1/2, Lapono booties in 40 1/2(could have done a 41 easily!!! - still trying to stretch them)  I think the nappa studded VP's would work if you don't want a tight shoe.



Awesome! Thank you so much Beagly. I know exactly where to come if I need sizing advice in the future  much appreciated x


----------



## mc21

I have been looking everywhere for a pair of Biancas but nobody has them in stock so i cant try them on before buying them.
I am a size US 7.5 nd do not own any louboutins. Honestly if they sold quarter sizes I would be a 7.25 (7 too small, 7.5 arent snug enough)
Im going to buy the Biancas online but the lady I spoke with at Barneys told me to always size up in Biancas but Ive read online by so many that they had to size down. 

What should i do?

thanks ladies!


----------



## calisurf

mc21 said:


> I have been looking everywhere for a pair of Biancas but nobody has them in stock so i cant try them on before buying them.
> I am a size US 7.5 nd do not own any louboutins. Honestly if they sold quarter sizes I would be a 7.25 (7 too small, 7.5 arent snug enough)
> Im going to buy the Biancas online but the lady I spoke with at Barneys told me to always size up in Biancas but Ive read online by so many that they had to size down.
> 
> What should i do?
> 
> thanks ladies!



I found biancas TTS.  What length is your insole?  I am 9.5", US7.5 and got Biancas 37.5.  These are the 140s.


----------



## beagly911

HeelAddict said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much Beagly. I know exactly where to come if I need sizing advice in the future  much appreciated x


 your welcome, figuring out TTS with CL's is difficult at best!!  I hope they work!!! I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## HeelAddict

beagly911 said:
			
		

> your welcome, figuring out TTS with CL's is difficult at best!!  I hope they work!!! I can't wait to see pics!!



I know especially when sizing is just so erratic. I'm supposed to be on a ban but all my must haves just seem to have popped up on eBay in just the right size! All I need now is to find a pair of MBB's  thanks again for your help x


----------



## amag520

I've been wanting a nude pair I can wear as an everyday shoe, so I'm turning to the 100mm simples (I'm short and want height in a some-what classy shoe). Anyway, I'm looking on Sak's site and I can pre-order the Simple. 

It also says this:
"This item is available for pre-order. If you order this item now, you will not be charged until it ships to you.

Expected ship date is no later than: 8/15/2012. Item may ship sooner than this date."

I'm not super worried because I could stand to wait until August to pay for them, but how long does it usually take? 

All that is left to pre-order close to my size is 36.5 and I was reading sizing reviews that said all kinds of things. Some said tts cause they stretch, others said 1/2 up. Since it is going to be potentially until August until they come I want to get the right size! You think 36.5 is ok?

I'm tts 6.5 and I've worn anything from a 36 to 37 in CL's
CL sizes:
Miss Tack 36.5
Hela 37
Simple Botta 37
Bibi 14mm 37
Cathedrale 36
Suede Ron Ron 37
Mamanouk 37.5

Thank you!!


----------



## KazzJulez

Hi guys,
I am a true size 10 in Australia. We are basically the same as the US sizes.
What size would I be for Louboutin Pigalles? 
I've read to go a size down, and to go a size up and am pretty unsure of what to go with!
I emailed someone at net-a-porter and they said to go with a size 42 but I've also been told to go down as much as a 39.5.

I've always fit true 10's in all shoes like Jeffrey Campbell, Steve Madden etc..
Please help!


----------



## beagly911

KazzJulez said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a true size 10 in Australia. We are basically the same as the US sizes.
> What size would I be for Louboutin Pigalles?
> I've read to go a size down, and to go a size up and am pretty unsure of what to go with!
> I emailed someone at net-a-porter and they said to go with a size 42 but I've also been told to go down as much as a 39.5.
> 
> I've always fit true 10's in all shoes like Jeffrey Campbell, Steve Madden etc..
> Please help!


 I'm a 9 in Steve Madden, Cole Haan etc and am a TTS 40 in CL's (with a looser fitting shoe - I don't like tight shoes).  Are you looking at a Pigalle 100, 120 or Plato?  From what I know 100 is TTS and 120 is 1/2 size down so I would say a 42 would be way too big.  I think you would be close to a 41 TTS so probably a 40 1/2 for the 120 and 41 for the 100, but it does have some variables like material.


----------



## KazzJulez

beagly911 said:


> I'm a 9 in Steve Madden, Cole Haan etc and am a TTS 40 in CL's (with a looser fitting shoe - I don't like tight shoes). Are you looking at a Pigalle 100, 120 or Plato? From what I know 100 is TTS and 120 is 1/2 size down so I would say a 42 would be way too big. I think you would be close to a 41 TTS so probably a 40 1/2 for the 120 and 41 for the 100, but it does have some variables like material.


 
Thanks for getting back to me 
I was looking at the 120 Pigalle's but decided that they would be too big. I am now looking at purchasing the Lady Lynch heels in a 41. 

I need a new pair of going out heels and I think the point shaped of the Pigalle would better suit me in the office sooo I've finally decided on the Lady Lynch!

Thanks for your help  Really cleared up my confusion with CL's!


----------



## calisurf

amag520 said:
			
		

> I've been wanting a nude pair I can wear as an everyday shoe, so I'm turning to the 100mm simples (I'm short and want height in a some-what classy shoe). Anyway, I'm looking on Sak's site and I can pre-order the Simple.
> 
> It also says this:
> "This item is available for pre-order. If you order this item now, you will not be charged until it ships to you.
> 
> Expected ship date is no later than: 8/15/2012. Item may ship sooner than this date."
> 
> I'm not super worried because I could stand to wait until August to pay for them, but how long does it usually take?
> 
> All that is left to pre-order close to my size is 36.5 and I was reading sizing reviews that said all kinds of things. Some said tts cause they stretch, others said 1/2 up. Since it is going to be potentially until August until they come I want to get the right size! You think 36.5 is ok?
> 
> I'm tts 6.5 and I've worn anything from a 36 to 37 in CL's
> CL sizes:
> Miss Tack 36.5
> Hela 37
> Simple Botta 37
> Bibi 14mm 37
> Cathedrale 36
> Suede Ron Ron 37
> Mamanouk 37.5
> 
> Thank you!!



Definitely TTS. I used to .5 up a lot of my shoes because i didn't realize how much they stretch. They will be a little tight at first and have some breaking in period. But then they become just like slippers


----------



## calisurf

^ in addition. i always pre order both sizes and send one back.


----------



## Monaliceke

Hi ladies, I've not tried CL yet. My sizing in Nine West is 7M, Ferragamo is 6.5C.  In general, I fit in 37, 37.5 or 38 for other non-branded shoes.

I'm not sure what size would fit for me for:
1. Simple Pump Vernis 100mm
2. New Simple Pump Vernis 120mm
3. Pigalle 100 Cuir Vernis 100mm
4. Bana Vernis 140mm

Thanks for your help!


----------



## amag520

calisurf said:
			
		

> Definitely TTS. I used to .5 up a lot of my shoes because i didn't realize how much they stretch. They will be a little tight at first and have some breaking in period. But then they become just like slippers



Thank you so much! I just pre-ordered the simples in my true to size 36.5, they should come in hopefully before August!


----------



## Shopmore

I have a pair of 85mm black Simple pumps, but have yet to wear them since they're so tight by my toes.  Will getting them stretched make much of a difference?  I'm debating whether or not to try a different style (perhaps something for slightly wider feet) or just return them for a pair of Jimmy Choos.  Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## calisurf

amag520 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much! I just pre-ordered the simples in my true to size 36.5, they should come in hopefully before August!



Yay!  Please post pics!


----------



## calisurf

Shopmore said:
			
		

> I have a pair of 85mm black Simple pumps, but have yet to wear them since they're so tight by my toes.  Will getting them stretched make much of a difference?  I'm debating whether or not to try a different style (perhaps something for slightly wider feet) or just return them for a pair of Jimmy Choos.  Any advice or suggestions?



Yes I found stretching with a good reputable cobbler works but they are very very hard to find. What I do is cut the toes off socks and wear the shoes around the house. Where them with tights.  Etc  After that they basically form to your feet and are like slippers.  Try the sock thing for a bit. And never ever use any stretching chemicals or alcohol on the shoes.


----------



## calisurf

luxemadam said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I've not tried CL yet. My sizing in Nine West is 7M, Ferragamo is 6.5C.  In general, I fit in 37, 37.5 or 38 for other non-branded shoes.
> 
> I'm not sure what size would fit for me for:
> 1. Simple Pump Vernis 100mm
> 2. New Simple Pump Vernis 120mm
> 3. Pigalle 100 Cuir Vernis 100mm
> 4. Bana Vernis 140mm
> 
> Thanks for your help!



1) simples. TTS
2) TTS
3) these I find TTS but some say .5 down
4) not sure but in Bananas TTS 

Its more a fact of if you have wider toe box or not. See first page. Overall my guess for all the shoes TTS.


----------



## Miss_smidge

Hi girls, I am look at a pair of nude very prive for my wedding shoes. I am usually a 36 (new decs, materna, isa wedges) but the VPs felt a bit small, do they stretch or should I go up a size? Thanks for your help!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Hi ladies, I'm looking for your help on *Elisa* sizing.
I'm a 37.5 in most Louboutin styles - Very Prive, No Prive, Yoyo, Simple, Ron Ron. I wear a 37.5 in the Simple 85 and Simple 100 (older styling/sizing) although I can squeeze into a 37 if desperate. 
Is the *Elisa* comparable to the Simple? Is the toe box ok or is it killer? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Shopmore

calisurf said:


> Yes I found stretching with a good reputable cobbler works but they are very very hard to find. What I do is cut the toes off socks and wear the shoes around the house. Where them with tights.  Etc  After that they basically form to your feet and are like slippers.  Try the sock thing for a bit. And never ever use any stretching chemicals or alcohol on the shoes.




Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Monaliceke

calisurf said:


> 1) simples. TTS
> 2) TTS
> 3) these I find TTS but some say .5 down
> 4) not sure but in Bananas TTS
> 
> Its more a fact of if you have wider toe box or not. See first page. Overall my guess for all the shoes TTS.



Thanks for info! I have relatively wide toe box, according to ferragamo (a 'C'). I shall give it a try anyway.


----------



## calisurf

luxemadam said:
			
		

> Thanks for info! I have relatively wide toe box, according to ferragamo (a 'C'). I shall give it a try anyway.



You'll probably struggle with the Bana.  As i feel a bit crunched in the Banana  Might be able to go up .5 as the strap will keep foot in. Not sure. Good luck!


----------



## calisurf

Miss_smidge said:
			
		

> Hi girls, I am look at a pair of nude very prive for my wedding shoes. I am usually a 36 (new decs, materna, isa wedges) but the VPs felt a bit small, do they stretch or should I go up a size? Thanks for your help!



The patent stretches. I sized .5 up and wish I hadn't. Congrats on your wedding!


----------



## Monaliceke

calisurf said:


> You'll probably struggle with the Bana.  As i feel a bit crunched in the Banana  Might be able to go up .5 as the strap will keep foot in. Not sure. Good luck!



Thank you so much.  I will try to order a pair from net-a-porter to give it a try.


----------



## sakura

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm looking for your help on *Elisa* sizing.
> I'm a 37.5 in most Louboutin styles - Very Prive, No Prive, Yoyo, Simple, Ron Ron. I wear a 37.5 in the Simple 85 and Simple 100 (older styling/sizing) although I can squeeze into a 37 if desperate.
> Is the *Elisa* comparable to the Simple? Is the toe box ok or is it killer?
> Thanks in advance



I found the Elisa TTS.  IIRC this style has the Decollete toebox.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

sakura said:


> I found the Elisa TTS. IIRC this style has the Decollete toebox.


Thanks *sakura*!


----------



## Fairy-bag

Hello Ladies,
I am a 35 in Bianca 140, what size should get for New Simple Pump Patent 120 and Very Prive Patent 120? Thank you


----------



## fireblader

Hi,

is there anyone owns Fifi Patent 85 size 39,5 or 40? I would like to kindly ask for insole lenght, many thanks in advace!


----------



## daughtybag

Hi there!
I wanted to buy the Louboutin Morphing 100 in black leather. Does your shoe run true to size?
Thanks in advcance! ))


MoneyHunny said:


> Hi, ive just brought my first pair of Louboutin Morphin 100 Calf Hair Heels from Netaporter, but i got 37 1/2 i take 37 is there any way i could pad them out so i get a snug fit. BTW how do i upload images on here ? thanks


----------



## MoneyHunny

daughtybag said:


> Hi there!
> I wanted to buy the Louboutin Morphing 100 in black leather. Does your shoe run true to size?
> Thanks in advcance! ))


Hi i brought them in a size 37.5 , they were a bit loose on me ( the heel) i didnt managed to find my size i take 37. So if you could try them on in advance to know your size.Personally dont take the half size up


----------



## anniethecat

Fairy-bag said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am a 35 in Bianca 140, what size should get for New Simple Pump Patent 120 and Very Prive Patent 120? Thank you


 
Well, it depends on if you have wide feet or not.  Biancas are usually taken a full size down, unless you have wide feet.  So if you do not have wide feet you are probably a 36 in both.  Remember, patent doesn't stretch much.


----------



## mishybelle

Hi Ladies,

Can you help advise on Lavalliere 100 sizing? I'm eyeing the EB version and heard it fits much like the Ron Ron. Is this true? And what size would I be?

I'm a 36.5 in VP, Hyper Prive, Daffodil and Simple 85. Also, a 36 in Greissimo. Anywhere between at 36 and 36.5 in Jenny sling, MBB and La Favorita/Sumerissima. Anywhere between a 36.5 and 37 in Mago 140, Rolando and Maggie 140. HTH! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Fairy-bag

anniethecat said:


> Well, it depends on if you have wide feet or not.  Biancas are usually taken a full size down, unless you have wide feet.  So if you do not have wide feet you are probably a 36 in both.  Remember, patent doesn't stretch much.


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## heychar

Hey ladies,

Hope you can help...How do the leopard Daff booties fit? I take tts in Daffodils and highness! But can go down half a size in leather and patent ones at a stretch!
I have a high arch bone (the bit on top of the foot) would these strangle that point of my foot like my size 38 Balota 150s did?


----------



## Boot

hope someone can help with advice on these boots
nardja cuoio platform boot
grazolina thigh boot
monique thigh boot
ronfifi over knee boot or have seen it also called supra fifre
if any one has any of these styles and if so what size and the length of your foot...
Thank you...Cheers..!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xlovely

Hi ladies! Any advice on how *Une Plume Slings* run? I'm generally a 36, I take a 35.5 in Bianca's, but strangely enough my Miss Cristo's are a whopping 37.5. TIA!


----------



## daughtybag

MoneyHunny said:


> Hi i brought them in a size 37.5 , they were a bit loose on me ( the heel) i didnt managed to find my size i take 37. So if you could try them on in advance to know your size.Personally dont take the half size up



Hi MoneyHunny!
Thanks! I am a US 9. I should take a 39 on this! Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## calisurf

heychar said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you can help...How do the leopard Daff booties fit? I take tts in Daffodils and highness! But can go down half a size in leather and patent ones at a stretch!
> I have a high arch bone (the bit on top of the foot) would these strangle that point of my foot like my size 38 Balota 150s did?



Heychar. I took TTS in Daffodils and .5 up in Daf booties. Having the extraroom in the toe box was nice and the booties keep everything in!


----------



## calisurf

Boot said:
			
		

> hope someone can help with advice on these boots
> nardja cuoio platform boot
> grazolina thigh boot
> monique thigh boot
> ronfifi over knee boot or have seen it also called supra fifre
> if any one has any of these styles and if so what size and the length of your foot...
> Thank you...Cheers..!!!!!!!!!!!



I went .5 up in gazolinas. Insole length is 9.5". Took a 38.


----------



## calisurf

xlovely said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! Any advice on how Une Plume Slings run? I'm generally a 36, I take a 35.5 in Bianca's, but strangely enough my Miss Cristo's are a whopping 37.5. TIA!



I went TTS.


----------



## Boot

calisurf said:


> I went .5 up in gazolinas. Insole length is 9.5". Took a 38.



Thank you... What is the length of your foot... I am yet to own cls.. So unsure of sizing..
Let me know if u want to sell ur gazolinas..!! Desperately seeking a pair..!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Hello CL Addicts! I could really use some expertise!!!

I just got the CL Bollywoody Suede Peep Toe Pumps Online (SS 2012) in a size 41... I'm wondering if they will fit?

I am a 41 1/2 in the Patent Leather Lady Peep (fits snug), and I have a 41 in the Patent Leather Rolando, but they are TIGHT. 

I was told the Suede may stretch a bit more... do you think the 41 will be alright?

I have a naturally wide foot, with bunions (ouch) and long toes, so peeps generally give the toe box a bit more room for me. 

Prada: 41
Jimmy Choo: 41 1/2
Dsquared2: 42
Guiseppe Zanotti: 41 or 42, Depending on style
Manolo Blahnik: 41


Any advice is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Hi ladies, looking for some advice on the *Clichy* 100. I wear a size 37.5 in the Simple 100 (older styling/sizing - I wear a 37 in the new styling/sizing) and a 37.5 in the Ron Ron 100. I love the Simple because I have longish toes and the toe box in the Simple is longish and a little bulbous, so it's very comfy. The toe box in the Ron Ron is a bit short and my toes get a bit squished so I reckon I could have gone a 38 in those. I don't own the Decollete or the Pigalle 100 but I've tried them both on and I'm a 37.5 in those.
Do you know what I would be in the Clichy? Judging from pictures, the toe box looks pretty short/cramped. Should I get a 38 or even a 38.5?
Thanks in advance


----------



## MoneyHunny

daughtybag said:


> Hi MoneyHunny!
> Thanks! I am a US 9. I should take a 39 on this! Thanks for the tip!!!


No probs, i hope you have better luck than me !!!!


----------



## sakura

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Hi ladies, looking for some advice on the *Clichy* 100. I wear a size 37.5 in the Simple 100 (older styling/sizing - I wear a 37 in the new styling/sizing) and a 37.5 in the Ron Ron 100. I love the Simple because I have longish toes and the toe box in the Simple is longish and a little bulbous, so it's very comfy. The toe box in the Ron Ron is a bit short and my toes get a bit squished so I reckon I could have gone a 38 in those. I don't own the Decollete or the Pigalle 100 but I've tried them both on and I'm a 37.5 in those.
> Do you know what I would be in the Clichy? Judging from pictures, the toe box looks pretty short/cramped. Should I get a 38 or even a 38.5?
> Thanks in advance



I was TTS with the Clichys that were made after the new sizing.  If you find the Ron Ron toebox uncomfortable, I would go with a 38.


----------



## Bri 333

Need help with sizing for a Lady Max spike t strap sandal. Usually wear a 36.5 or 37 in non-CL brands. Should I get TTS or half size or full size up?


----------



## shoeaddict1979

sakura said:


> I was TTS with the Clichys that were made after the new sizing. If you find the Ron Ron toebox uncomfortable, I would go with a 38.


 
Thanks *sakura!*


----------



## xlovely

calisurf said:


> I went TTS.



Thank you! I went with your advice


----------



## sshoelover

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Hello CL Addicts! I could really use some expertise!!!
> 
> I just got the CL Bollywoody Suede Peep Toe Pumps Online (SS 2012) in a size 41... I'm wondering if they will fit?
> 
> I am a 41 1/2 in the Patent Leather Lady Peep (fits snug), and I have a 41 in the Patent Leather Rolando, but they are TIGHT.
> 
> I was told the Suede may stretch a bit more... do you think the 41 will be alright?
> 
> I have a naturally wide foot, with bunions (ouch) and long toes, so peeps generally give the toe box a bit more room for me.
> 
> Prada: 41
> Jimmy Choo: 41 1/2
> Dsquared2: 42
> Guiseppe Zanotti: 41 or 42, Depending on style
> Manolo Blahnik: 41
> 
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated!!!



Other subject, I saw your video! Great, what do you recommend with heal slippage? I have 4 pairs of Bianca's and two pair fit tightly, no worries walking in them, two pairs I have heal slippage, and when I put in heel grips it only makes the shoe box tighter but doesn't fix the heal slippage, it just makes the shoe more uncomfortable. Any ideas? I know Louboutin hand makes his shoes so every shoe is different but don't know what to do?


----------



## Sincerelycass11

sshoelover said:


> Other subject, I saw your video! Great, what do you recommend with heal slippage? I have 4 pairs of Bianca's and two pair fit tightly, no worries walking in them, two pairs I have heal slippage, and when I put in heel grips it only makes the shoe box tighter but doesn't fix the heal slippage, it just makes the shoe more uncomfortable. Any ideas? I know Louboutin hand makes his shoes so every shoe is different but don't know what to do?



I hope it helped!! 
That is tough, but I'd recommend either nude stick-on heel pads (like for blisters, but the cushion also helps fill out space) 

If the Biancas are closed-toe, I say go for tissue/toilet paper!!! Stil "Gives" to conform to the foot, (and unlike inserts doesnt close in the toe box too much) but pushes it back enough to make it snug. 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

I went tts for the simple pumps...


----------



## calisurf

xlovely said:
			
		

> Thank you! I went with your advice



Did it work out?  Let me know if you posted pics!  It's one of my fav goto shoes. .


----------



## xlovely

calisurf said:


> Did it work out?  Let me know if you posted pics!  It's one of my fav goto shoes. .



They're on its way! The long holiday weekend will make me suffer. How comfortable are they for you? I def will take pics and let ya know


----------



## jeNYC

do you ladies suggest TTS or 0.5 size down for *patent VPs*?  Thanks!


----------



## MissyTT

Hi ladies, i recently bought a simple 85mm nude in 37 and it fits perfectly after a few wears. I noticed on page 1 that there is a simple and a new simple. Since my shoe was bought last month from the  boutique, would that be the new simple? However, I did a search and it seems the new simple has a platform base vs the old one.

Please help as I am trying to figure out my size for horatio and very prive which will depend on whether the existing pair is new or old simple.

PS for closed toe shoes, how do we measure the length of the insole?

thank you!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

jeNYC said:


> do you ladies suggest TTS or 0.5 size down for *patent VPs*?  Thanks!



I's day go a full size up, especially if you are wide. Patent doesn't stretch nearly as much as suede.


----------



## beagly911

MissyTT said:


> Hi ladies, i recently bought a simple 85mm nude in 37 and it fits perfectly after a few wears. I noticed on page 1 that there is a simple and a new simple. Since my shoe was bought last month from the boutique, would that be the new simple? However, I did a search and it seems the new simple has a platform base vs the old one.
> 
> Please help as I am trying to figure out my size for horatio and very prive which will depend on whether the existing pair is new or old simple.
> 
> PS for closed toe shoes, how do we measure the length of the insole?
> 
> thank you!!!


 They are two different styles, there is a Simple and a New Simple.  The New Simple has a platform the Simple does not but the toe box is basically the same.  You have the Simple (new) if you just got it at a boutique last month.  I take the Very Prive in the same CL TTS as my Simples and New Simples, although I do like a little extra room in my toe box than some.  I'd rather put a little padding in the shoes than have them pinch my toes!!  I believe the Horatio is 1/2 size up from the Simple/New Simple.  Good luck with the Horatios and Very Prive...btw the VP's are my favs!!!


----------



## beagly911

jeNYC said:


> do you ladies suggest TTS or 0.5 size down for *patent VPs*? Thanks!


 I'm a US 9 and a CL TTS 40 and I take all my VP's in a 40, I've got Aqua watersnake, Nude patent and black suede, I could have possibly taken the suede in a 39.5 due to the stretch with the suede.  As a side note I don't like toe pinch and would rather pad the heel a bit than be uncomfortable.  My Nude patents and watersnakes are dreamy and I can go all day, 8-9 hours, in them!!


----------



## MissyTT

beagly911 said:


> They are two different styles, there is a Simple and a New Simple.  The New Simple has a platform the Simple does not but the toe box is basically the same.  You have the Simple (new) if you just got it at a boutique last month.  I take the Very Prive in the same CL TTS as my Simples and New Simples, although I do like a little extra room in my toe box than some.  I'd rather put a little padding in the shoes than have them pinch my toes!!  I believe the Horatio is 1/2 size up from the Simple/New Simple.  Good luck with the Horatios and Very Prive...btw the VP's are my favs!!!



Thank you for the clarification between New Simple and Simple (new).
When did the sizing of the Simple change it's size, ie, which pairs are considered Simple (old) vs Simple (new)? Also, when did the VP size change too?

I completely agree with you. It's much easier to add a little padding than hobble around with pinched toes!


----------



## calisurf

jeNYC said:
			
		

> do you ladies suggest TTS or 0.5 size down for patent VPs?  Thanks!



I would say TTS. I've gone .5 up and the patent eventually stretches and the shoe falls off my feet. I find the open toe especially forgiving.


----------



## krikrid1

Hi girls,

Please, advise what size to choose for Lady Daf Patent Mary Jane  shoes? Usually I wear 39 EU, 8 US.The  insole length is 25,2 cm.
Thank you in advance,
Kristina


----------



## Sincerelycass11

calisurf said:
			
		

> I would say TTS. I've gone .5 up and the patent eventually stretches and the shoe falls off my feet. I find the open toe especially forgiving.



Really? With patent I always go up (doesn't stretch as much) then again I have wide feet...


----------



## chloe.elizabeth

Hi everyone! I need some advice:

My regular shoe size - 9.5
I bought the new Simples in size - 40
Narrow feet 

The size down was way too tight and and trying the half size up my foot was slipping out when walking! However, after bringing them home and walking around a bit, the ones I bought are prett snug and I just want to know your opinion..will they stretch? Did I make the right decision?

Thanks. !


----------



## calisurf

krikrid1 said:
			
		

> Hi girls,
> 
> Please, advise what size to choose for Lady Daf Patent Mary Jane  shoes? Usually I wear 39 EU, 8 US.The  insole length is 25,2 cm.
> Thank you in advance,
> Kristina



Confused by 39/8 numbers and not sure on cm insole. Used to inches . I went .5 up in Lady Daf but TTS in Daf. Because the strap keeps the foot in so I took extra room in toes. Dafs are very comfortable. HTH.


----------



## calisurf

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Really? With patent I always go up (doesn't stretch as much) then again I have wide feet...



It really depends on the foot and how much one wears heels.  I can only say what my experience has been. It's more art then science. I hope I'm helping.


----------



## Fairy-bag

Hello,
I am considering the purchase of the Marina Liege 140, can someone tell me if these shoes are comfortable? TIA


----------



## sulawgirl

Hi Ladies,

Can anyone help me with Un Bout 120mm sizing? Does it run like the Pigalle or is it TTS? I normally wear a 36 in CLs but a 35.5 in Pigalles. Any help would be much appreciated. THANKS in advance!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, I am really in love with the *Alti Cork Gold Spikes*!! Will a 42 suffice or will it be way too small for me? I know trying them on is the best way to know, but I am in no way able to try on before purchase. 

I currently own:

*Daffodile:* Black Kid - 42 very snug in beginning, but had to do stretching. they're ok now

*Mago 140:* Cream/Black - 42 very snug, and a little short. Have never worn them

*Pigalle 120:* Nappa Leather - 42 very little stretching involved. Slipped right on pretty much

*Sobek:* Tourtellere - 42 very very snug, still pretty much stretching, but shouldn't be a problem.

*Daf Booty:* Black/White Calf - 42 Very snug and doable. Still needs a little stretching.

*Bianca 140:* Black Patent - 42 very snug. fits like a glove now. still a little snug but doable

*MBB:* Beige Nappa or Kid? - 42 fit wonderfully. very little stretching needed.

*Daffodile:* Roccia Opaco Python - 42 very snug, but with stretching, more comfortable than Black Kid daf.

Hopefully, I have provided enough info to make a determination. I really love the Alti Cork Spikes, but I would hate to get it if I know I can't wear it. I haven't heard the best stories about Alti, but what do you all think? Can I do them or not? TIA


----------



## purselover422

hi ladies, i need some help... i have many cl which are all 37.5 and 38... i have blk patent vp in size 37.5 but am wondering what i would be with the patent new simples? the peep toe bananas i have are 38... i tried on the pigalles and 38 fit me better... so which size should i take in the patent new simples>>??? thanks for the help ladies!


----------



## cy1976

318Platinum said:


> Okay, I am really in love with the *Alti Cork Gold Spikes*!! Will a 42 suffice or will it be way too small for me? I know trying them on is the best way to know, but I am in no way able to try on before purchase.
> 
> I currently own:
> 
> *Daffodile:* Black Kid - 42 very snug in beginning, but had to do stretching. they're ok now
> 
> *Mago 140:* Cream/Black - 42 very snug, and a little short. Have never worn them
> 
> *Pigalle 120:* Nappa Leather - 42 very little stretching involved. Slipped right on pretty much
> 
> *Sobek:* Tourtellere - 42 very very snug, still pretty much stretching, but shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> *Daf Booty:* Black/White Calf - 42 Very snug and doable. Still needs a little stretching.
> 
> *Bianca 140:* Black Patent - 42 very snug. fits like a glove now. still a little snug but doable
> 
> *MBB:* Beige Nappa or Kid? - 42 fit wonderfully. very little stretching needed.
> 
> *Daffodile:* Roccia Opaco Python - 42 very snug, but with stretching, more comfortable than Black Kid daf.
> 
> Hopefully, I have provided enough info to make a determination. I really love the Alti Cork Spikes, but I would hate to get it if I know I can't wear it. I haven't heard the best stories about Alti, but what do you all think? Can I do them or not? TIA



At least a size up. I'm 37.5 usually for CL but alti I need 38.5.


----------



## DebbiNC

318Platinum said:


> Okay, I am really in love with the *Alti Cork Gold Spikes*!! Will a 42 suffice or will it be way too small for me? I know trying them on is the best way to know, but I am in no way able to try on before purchase.
> 
> I currently own:
> 
> *Daffodile:* Black Kid - 42 very snug in beginning, but had to do stretching. they're ok now
> 
> *Mago 140:* Cream/Black - 42 very snug, and a little short. Have never worn them
> 
> *Pigalle 120:* Nappa Leather - 42 very little stretching involved. Slipped right on pretty much
> 
> *Sobek:* Tourtellere - 42 very very snug, still pretty much stretching, but shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> *Daf Booty:* Black/White Calf - 42 Very snug and doable. Still needs a little stretching.
> 
> *Bianca 140:* Black Patent - 42 very snug. fits like a glove now. still a little snug but doable
> 
> *MBB:* Beige Nappa or Kid? - 42 fit wonderfully. very little stretching needed.
> 
> *Daffodile:* Roccia Opaco Python - 42 very snug, but with stretching, more comfortable than Black Kid daf.
> 
> Hopefully, I have provided enough info to make a determination. I really love the Alti Cork Spikes, but I would hate to get it if I know I can't wear it. I haven't heard the best stories about Alti, but what do you all think? Can I do them or not? TIA




What a great post!! We wear pretty much the same size and like your experience the Pigalle was good from the start. It's the only CL I have and I want more, but like you unable to try before buying. I'm bookmarking your post so I can remember your sizing experiences! Thanks a bunch for the info!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

cy1976 said:


> At least a size up. I'm 37.5 usually for CL but alti I need 38.5.





DebbiNC said:


> What a great post!! We wear pretty much the same size and like your experience the Pigalle was good from the start. It's the only CL I have and I want more, but like you unable to try before buying. I'm bookmarking your post so I can remember your sizing experiences! Thanks a bunch for the info!!!



*Cy1976*, so based on the info given, I would need to do a whole size up?? I guess I won't be getting those beauties then seeing that there's nothing past 42.  I really wanted those babies.

*DebbiNC*, I am glad to be of help somehow.  I just want him to go up to 42.5 and 43 and I would be so much more happier with purchasing shoes!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Does anyone own any Hora Sling? My CL sizes vary between a 37 and a 37.5 depending on the style.  Which size would you recommend? My regular feet measurement is 7M (normal). Thanks!


----------



## calisurf

purselover422 said:
			
		

> hi ladies, i need some help... i have many cl which are all 37.5 and 38... i have blk patent vp in size 37.5 but am wondering what i would be with the patent new simples? the peep toe bananas i have are 38... i tried on the pigalles and 38 fit me better... so which size should i take in the patent new simples>>??? thanks for the help ladies!



I would say 37.5. New simples are much wider in the toe box which is why I suspect the .5 up on Banana and pigalles (100?)


----------



## calisurf

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Okay, I am really in love with the Alti Cork Gold Spikes!! Will a 42 suffice or will it be way too small for me? I know trying them on is the best way to know, but I am in no way able to try on before purchase.
> 
> I currently own:
> 
> Daffodile: Black Kid - 42 very snug in beginning, but had to do stretching. they're ok now
> 
> Mago 140: Cream/Black - 42 very snug, and a little short. Have never worn them
> 
> Pigalle 120: Nappa Leather - 42 very little stretching involved. Slipped right on pretty much
> 
> Sobek: Tourtellere - 42 very very snug, still pretty much stretching, but shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Daf Booty: Black/White Calf - 42 Very snug and doable. Still needs a little stretching.
> 
> Bianca 140: Black Patent - 42 very snug. fits like a glove now. still a little snug but doable
> 
> MBB: Beige Nappa or Kid? - 42 fit wonderfully. very little stretching needed.
> 
> Daffodile: Roccia Opaco Python - 42 very snug, but with stretching, more comfortable than Black Kid daf.
> 
> Hopefully, I have provided enough info to make a determination. I really love the Alti Cork Spikes, but I would hate to get it if I know I can't wear it. I haven't heard the best stories about Alti, but what do you all think? Can I do them or not? TIA



The cork gold spikes are 160. I've found those TTS. The 140s tend to be the size up. See page 1.


----------



## ludmila

Hi ladies! I need your help!!!

I've been trying to find LADY PEEP sizing but so far no useful information yet 
My size in Louboutin:
- Simple pump in 35.5 (which most likely is my TTS in Louboutin)
- Pigalle Plato 120 in 35

Should I buy Lady Peep patent leather in 35.5? I have average medium wide feet. My insole length is 8.5inch.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## calisurf

ludmila said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! I need your help!!!
> 
> I've been trying to find LADY PEEP sizing but so far no useful information yet
> My size in Louboutin:
> - Simple pump in 35.5 (which most likely is my TTS in Louboutin)
> - Pigalle Plato 120 in 35
> 
> Should I buy Lady Peep patent leather in 35.5? I have average medium wide feet. My insole length is 8.5inch.
> Thank you for your help!



I find Lady Peeps TTS. Good luck!


----------



## heiress-ox

hi ladies, i need a little bit of help for sizing with the Summerissima 140mm sandals.

my US size is a 10 to 10.5 and my CL TTS is a 41.5 i believe (but i can go up to a 42 and pad where necessary)

my Biancas are a 41.5 (toe box snug at first, but have heel slippage)
Decolletes i can do a 41.5 or 42 (at first i had a 41, but could barely stuff my feet in them)
my Rolande Slings are a 41 and doable, but a 41.5 would be better.
for non-cl shoes in tory burch i am a 41
and ysl a 41.5

i'm leaning towards thinking for the summerissima i'd be a 41.5 too, but since that size or even a 42 for that matter is so hard to find i'm wondering if i could get away with a 41, or would there be the dreaded toe overhang (which i'm fully against). i wish msr made more larger sizes so that they'd be easier to find, i mean in regular shoes my feet aren't that huge 

TIA


----------



## bettiney

Hi.  Need help on these shoes.
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Tortoise-Very-Prive-37/30706826
US Size 6 (ysl tributes)
Patent pigalle Plato sz 36, simple 85 sz 36.5
Will these fit me?
Thanks.


----------



## calisurf

bettiney said:
			
		

> Hi.  Need help on these shoes.
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Tortoise-Very-Prive-37/30706826
> US Size 6 (ysl tributes)
> Patent pigalle Plato sz 36, simple 85 sz 36.5
> Will these fit me?
> Thanks.



I think they will be .5 to a full size too big. Would suggest VP sizing for you to be 36 or 36.5.


----------



## beagly911

bettiney said:


> Hi. Need help on these shoes.
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Tortoise-Very-Prive-37/30706826
> US Size 6 (ysl tributes)
> Patent pigalle Plato sz 36, simple 85 sz 36.5
> Will these fit me?
> Thanks.


 I would agree with Cali, I have simple 100's TTS a 37 in a VP will be too big and you will probably not be able to pad them either!  Sorry!


----------



## mojito3008

Hello!!

I'm a 38.5/39 in NON-CL's, wear a 39 in CL Mamanouk's.

Is there any chance a Markesling 38 can fit me (as they're open toe and slingbacks I have some slight hope). Width average.

PLEASE any feedback it's VERY important to me. Thanks a thousand times!!!


----------



## daughtybag

sakura said:


> TTS is possible but half size down fits best.



Hi there,
Just a follow up question on this st. Pierre wedge. I am a size US 9 do you think I can wear the size 38.5 on this? Thanks a lot


----------



## sakura

daughtybag said:


> Hi there,
> Just a follow up question on this st. Pierre wedge. I am a size US 9 do you think I can wear the size 38.5 on this? Thanks a lot



Yes, it is possible.  I am a US size 6 and wear a size 35.5.


----------



## daughtybag

sakura said:


> Yes, it is possible.  I am a US size 6 and wear a size 35.5.



Hi there Sakura!
Thanks for the tip. Actually I am quite confused with CLs sizing. I got my first 2 Cls joli dune size 10 now I have heel slippage, i have pads on it. But then I am thinking of  the City girl I found on Bay size 11. I asked the seller about the insole measurement and she said its 10.375. It is quite close to 10 .
Do you think its not too big for me? Though it is a sandal type shoes. Thanks once again! ))


----------



## daughtybag

amorris said:


> A few people that I know take 1/2 size down. But I took mine TTS. I see that you're located in Australia - do you by any chance live in Sydney? You could check out our Sydney Boutique. The last time I went there - there were a 36.5 - so maybe they would have a 36 as well.
> 
> PS: I am assuming 36.5 is your TTS - as I took 1/2 size down for my Biancas xx



Hi,
Just a follow up question on 8 mignons, I am a US 9 size , should a size 9 fit me or should I size 1/2 up on this. Thanks!


----------



## daughtybag

Hello Ladies!

I need your advice. I am looking for a CL shoes that has a similar heel height of the YSL tribute 75 sandals( about 4 inch heel with 1 inch platform ) and can be a sandal or a Mary jane style in color black.
I am a size US9 tts. Any suggestions as to where and what style? Thanks!


----------



## calisurf

daughtybag said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I need your advice. I am looking for a CL shoes that has a similar heel height of the YSL tribute 75 sandals( about 4 inch heel with 1 inch platform ) and can be a sandal or a Mary jane style in color black.
> I am a size US9 tts. Any suggestions as to where and what style? Thanks!



Hrmmmm. Interesting question. Most of my CLs are more pump or bootie style. 

MJs, old styles
NY Barre (like an altadama with MJ strap)
Iowa Zeppa 

Sandal, this season
Sumerissima, echasse (single toe strap and ankle strap style)


----------



## daughtybag

calisurf said:


> Hrmmmm. Interesting question. Most of my CLs are more pump or bootie style.
> 
> MJs, old styles
> NY Barre (like an altadama with MJ strap)
> Iowa Zeppa
> 
> Sandal, this season
> Sumerissima, echasse (single toe strap and ankle strap style)



Hi calisurf!
Thanks for your reply on this! I found a atalanta pump which I think is nice but
am still asking the seller if it is true to size? I am a US 9.
I found a newton spike sixties, couche  node  as well as the clownita which is about 3 1/2 inch high. I am now torn! I have to ask if these shoes run true to size as I have major heel slippage!


----------



## bougainvillier

There is a chance I could get a pair of Miss Boxe in 35 but I am afraid it's gonna be a bit tight for me.

I think my true CL size is 35.5:
Simple kid 85mm: 35.5 (These I walked out sometimes with stockings but perfect bare foot)
Elisa patent 100mm: 35.5 (These are perfect, feel a bit tight than the Simple)

These are the only CL I have, other sizing:
Chanel 35.5
Farragamo 35
and it seems for other random brands, my US size is 5 

Hope someone can help me  Thanks!!!


----------



## anniethecat

bougainvillier said:


> There is a chance I could get a pair of Miss Boxe in 35 but I am afraid it's gonna be a bit tight for me.
> 
> I think my true CL size is 35.5:
> Simple kid 85mm: 35.5 (These I walked out sometimes with stockings but perfect bare foot)
> Elisa patent 100mm: 35.5 (These are perfect, feel a bit tight than the Simple)
> 
> These are the only CL I have, other sizing:
> Chanel 35.5
> Farragamo 35
> and it seems for other random brands, my US size is 5
> 
> Hope someone can help me  Thanks!!!


 
I went up a half size in my Miss Boxe.


----------



## anniethecat

daughtybag said:


> Hi calisurf!
> Thanks for your reply on this! I found a atalanta pump which I think is nice but
> am still asking the seller if it is true to size? I am a US 9.
> I found a newton spike sixties, couche node as well as the clownita which is about 3 1/2 inch high. I am now torn! I have to ask if these shoes run true to size as I have major heel slippage!


 
I am a US10 and my CL TTS is 41, I have the Atalanta and I took it in my CL TTS.  Best bet, ask the seller to hold a flexible tape measure and measure the footbed from heel to toe, and compare that to your foot measurement.  I do that alot because of the all over the place sizing of CLs.


----------



## daughtybag

anniethecat said:


> I am a US10 and my CL TTS is 41, I have the Atalanta and I took it in my CL TTS.  Best bet, ask the seller to hold a flexible tape measure and measure the footbed from heel to toe, and compare that to your foot measurement.  I do that alot because of the all over the place sizing of CLs.




Hi anniethecat!

Thanks for your reply on this.! The seller says that the insole size is 10 in and as I measured my Tribute sandals in size 39 it has the same insole size.
I bet this would fit, but since you own the Atalanta sandals - I would like to ask if it is comfortable? No heel slippage? Thanks again!


----------



## anniethecat

daughtybag said:


> Hi anniethecat!
> 
> Thanks for your reply on this.! The seller says that the insole size is 10 in and as I measured my Tribute sandals in size 39 it has the same insole size.
> I bet this would fit, but since you own the Atalanta sandals - I would like to ask if it is comfortable? No heel slippage? Thanks again!


 
Very comfortable, I havent had any heel slippage.


----------



## minervau

Hey, haven't seen any sizing advice on Lipsinkas here yet. If anyone has them, how do they compare to the simple pumps in patent? What would a 37 in simples wear for the Lipsinkas?


----------



## daughtybag

anniethecat said:


> Very comfortable, I havent had any heel slippage.



Hi 
anniethecat! Thanks!!!


----------



## gymangel812

are daf slings sized like daffodile (1/2 size down) or are they tts?


----------



## bougainvillier

anniethecat said:
			
		

> I went up a half size in my Miss Boxe.



Thank you. I guess 35 will be way too small for me


----------



## gwentan

Hi all CL experts,

I am planning to buy my first pair of CL pumps, and I have a few styles in mind. I would need some advices to choose between simple pumps, pigalle or decolette. 
I usually wear a Sz37.5 for colehaan pumps and I did some research on simple pumps. It is said to tts. Will a 38 be better for me? 
Which styles Is more suitable for an everyday shoe?
Also, my main concern is the heel height. I am 5'6 and that is why I hardly wear heels. Is there a huge diff between a 70mm and 85mm? 
Thanks.


----------



## 318Platinum

calisurf said:


> The cork gold spikes are 160. I've found those TTS. The 140s tend to be the size up. See page 1.



I didn't even see tis post from you! Thank you so much! I hope it fits me just like the Daff does! Thank you so much, *Calisurf*! Do you think the same goes for the Asteroid 160 as well? TIA


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hello, ladies

I am a size 37 for Maggies and have been lusting after another pair which is a size 37.5.
Do you experts think I can make a pair work that is half bigger than my regular size by either using a gel pad or have the insole lifted to get extra padding by any chance?

I so want this pair!!!  Thank you for your kind advice in advance!!!  XOXOXO!!!

By the way, I am sooooo in love with all of you!!!  Thank you for posting so much information and beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## rito511

Anyone know the sizing for black/leopard Trotolita wedge? My usual size for CL is between 35.5-36.5. 

Very Prive Glitter 35.5 (unworn)
Scissorgirl Black 36.5 (little loose)
No Prive Glittart Red Patent 36.5
Horatio Slingback Patent 36
Fontanette Black Suede and Blue/Gold Pyhton 36
Very Prive Nude Patent 36

Those all I have! So please advice


----------



## daughtybag

Hi Ladies,
I need your help on a CL shoes named Vicky Jane mary janes. Does this run true to size?
I am a US 9 and the CL Vicky Jane is a size 39.5. 
Do you think this way too small or just fine? Thanks!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dear Ladies

Hello there!  I would like to get advice on Bridget sizing.  I found a 36 on ebay, and wondering if I can make it work.  Assuming most likely not but I am so in love with the Bridget and would be a dream to have one one of these days!

My size varies from shoe to shoe.  My US size is a 6.5, and most of my CLs are 36.5 or 37.  I have Simple Pump 37.  Biancas 36.5, Asteroid 36.5, VP 36.5, Pigalle100 37, Pigalle120 36, LP either 36.5 or 37 depending on the material and so on.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ShabbyBean

Hello!

I have seen a pair of Miss Tack Boots for sale size eu 37.5. I am normally an eu 38. I have a fairly narrow/slim foot!

Does anyone know the sizing of these boots???


----------



## Tiffy24

does anyone know if Very Prive sling backs fit the same as regular Very Prives? I am a 39.5 in very prive and altadama, but I'm not sure if the sling backs fit the same. I'm dying to bid on a pair of shoes that I'm watching (more like stalking) on Ebay


----------



## anniethecat

Tiffy24 said:


> does anyone know if Very Prive sling backs fit the same as regular Very Prives? I am a 39.5 in very prive and altadama, but I'm not sure if the sling backs fit the same. I'm dying to bid on a pair of shoes that I'm watching (more like stalking) on Ebay


 
Are you talking about the No Prive?  I go up a half size from mt CL TTS in the slingbacks.


----------



## bougainvillier

Hi girls, 

I am wondering my size in Very Prive 120 Calf Woodstock (the close back tie dye, I think it's suede?) I know VP is marked as TTS to 1/2 size up in the first page but the new VP is "1/2 to full size DOWN from old VP sizing"? Is the VP Calf Woodstock new VP or old? Plus it's suede will that make a difference?

My other sizing for reference:
Simple 85mm kid: 35.5
Elisa 100mm patent: 35.5
Chanel: 35.5
Farragamo: 35

Thanks tons in advance!


----------



## anniethecat

bougainvillier said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I am wondering my size in Very Prive 120 Calf Woodstock (the close back tie dye, I think it's suede?) I know VP is marked as TTS to 1/2 size up in the first page but the new VP is "1/2 to full size DOWN from old VP sizing"? Is the VP Calf Woodstock new VP or old? Plus it's suede will that make a difference?
> 
> My other sizing for reference:
> Simple 85mm kid: 35.5
> Elisa 100mm patent: 35.5
> Chanel: 35.5
> Farragamo: 35
> 
> Thanks tons in advance!


 
They are new sizing, half size up works best if you have wide feet.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> They are new sizing, half size up works best if you have wide feet.


I have Elisa Patent 100 in 37 and VP Nappa in 36.5. If you are looking at Suede VPs, half down from Elisa may well work since it stretches easily.  Good luck!


----------



## lipglosschic87

I searched the threat but couldn't find much information how how the You You slings fit. Are they TTS? I am a 37 in the simple pump for reference. Thanks!


----------



## bougainvillier

anniethecat said:


> They are new sizing, half size up works best if you have wide feet.



Thanks!!!


----------



## Tiffy24

anniethecat said:


> Are you talking about the No Prive?  I go up a half size from mt CL TTS in the slingbacks.


sorry, I didn't know they were called that lol. Yes, that's what I mean Thank you for the info, Annie


----------



## Zahzah

Hey can some one please give me some quick advice. I am going to order a pair of patent nude simple pumps 70mm and 85mm in black kid.
I am normally a size uk 6 (39) Im going to order a 39.5 and go up half a size. The largest part of my feet in 3.5inches. Do you think that's considered wide for CL shall I go up to a 40.

Thank you!


----------



## Ilia

Hi,

I'm in desperate need of some sizing info für the Simple Pump Kid 85 mm. I have no store near me to try CLs on, so I have no clue what size I might need.
Normally my size is EU 36, but in pumps most are too long in 36. Do Simple Pump Kid run TTS? Should I size down to a 35.5 or get a normal 36?

TIA


----------



## bougainvillier

anniethecat said:


> They are new sizing, half size up works best if you have wide feet.



Thanks. Does Hyper Prive come with the same sizing with Very Prive?


----------



## anniethecat

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks. Does Hyper Prive come with the same sizing with Very Prive?


 

Yes, I take them in the same size.


----------



## digablebeatz

Can anyone advise as to how the Yolanda fits? I'm looking at a slingback and peeptoe pump.


----------



## bethly

Hi Everyone, 

I'm new at this.  The last few weeks I purchased a dozen of CLs all different sizes.  Thanks to this thread that I'm able to figure out the correct sizes on a few of my pairs. I really want to purchase a Venus Orlato on eBay and it's a size 38.  The seller told me that the insole measurement was 9.5. My right foot measures 9.25 and my left is a bit smaller.  My CLs ran from 36 to 37.5 (36 were tight and stretched).  I'm just totally confuse whether or not the size 38 Venus Orlato will fit me. Can any give me some guidance please?

Thanks


----------



## anniethecat

digablebeatz said:


> Can anyone advise as to how the Yolanda fits? I'm looking at a slingback and peeptoe pump.


 
TTS for the peeptoe pump, I have never tried the slingback so I can't comment on those.


----------



## digablebeatz

anniethecat said:


> TTS for the peeptoe pump, I have never tried the slingback so I can't comment on those.


 
thanks a mill!


----------



## mizcolon73

rito511 said:


> Anyone know the sizing for black/leopard Trotolita wedge? My usual size for CL is between 35.5-36.5.
> 
> Very Prive Glitter 35.5 (unworn)
> Scissorgirl Black 36.5 (little loose)
> No Prive Glittart Red Patent 36.5
> Horatio Slingback Patent 36
> Fontanette Black Suede and Blue/Gold Pyhton 36
> Very Prive Nude Patent 36
> 
> Those all I have! So please advice


 



From what I've heard they run very small... maybe a 2 sizes up, since its a sling


----------



## gymangel812

can i do 1 full size down on alti spike 160?

vp, lady peep size is 36.5
also have new simple in 36.5 but they're slightly big
bianca size is 36.


----------



## digablebeatz

Any advice on how the Fifi nude patent pumps fit?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

digablebeatz said:


> Any advice on how the Fifi nude patent pumps fit?


In my case, it is half down from my CL TTS.


----------



## daughtybag

Hi there ladies,
I need your thoughts on this.
My feet measures about 10 inches. The CL shoes Sandals  with a strap insole size is about 10.375 inches.
Do you think this wont be too big to wear ? I had a ysl tribute sandal size 10.5 and it fits ok . Any ideas? Thanks!!!


----------



## rito511

mizcolon73 said:


> From what I've heard they run very small... maybe a 2 sizes up, since its a sling


 
Oh no, i ordered half size down and tts. I might need to place another order to size up coz I dont want to miss them on sale  Thanks for the info!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

daughtybag said:


> Hi there ladies,
> I need your thoughts on this.
> My feet measures about 10 inches. The CL shoes Sandals  with a strap insole size is about 10.375 inches.
> Do you think this wont be too big to wear ? I had a ysl tribute sandal size 10.5 and it fits ok . Any ideas? Thanks!!!


Dear daughtybag

I just did a calculation.  1 inch = 2.54cm
Therefore, 10inches which is the length of your feet is 25.4cm.
The difference of 0.375 inches equates to 0.9525cm which is approx the width of an index finger???  That is a fraction so I think it shall work. 

Your tribute sandals are even longer.
IMO, you do not want sandals to be too long vs your own feet.  Aesthetically speaking, the heel of your feet going slightly over the edge of the shoe is sexy.

I hope I am making sense.


----------



## daughtybag

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear daughtybag
> 
> I just did a calculation.  1 inch = 2.54cm
> Therefore, 10inches which is the length of your feet is 25.4cm.
> The difference of 0.375 inches equates to 0.9525cm which is approx the width of an index finger???  That is a fraction so I think it shall work.
> 
> Your tribute sandals are even longer.
> IMO, you do not want sandals to be too long vs your own feet.  Aesthetically speaking, the heel of your feet going slightly over the edge of the shoe is sexy.
> 
> I hope I am making sense.




Hi HelenOfTroy45,

Thank you very  for your ideas. Yes, I think this shoes would work!


----------



## theresaying24

You must be sick of the pigalle 120 questions but I do have to get advice from somewhere! 

Info:
My US size in most shoes is 7.5-8, European 37.5 - 38 (Prada, Miu Miu = 38)
Average width 
Tried on pigalle plato black 120 and fit the 38 perfectly 
Wanting to know whether i should purchase the black patent 120 pigalle in 37 (one size smaller than my TTS), 37.5 (Half size smaller than my TTS) or stay TTS with 38. 

Never tried on the pigalle 120 so your help is much appreciated in helping me with my first pair of louboutin!


----------



## bougainvillier

Would a size 35.5 Decollete 868 fit me?

My other sizing for reference:
Simple 85mm kid: 35.5
Elisa 100mm patent: 35.5
Nine West: between 5 and 5.5, more 5
Chanel: 35.5

I have freaking small and narrow feet... TIA


----------



## rjttam2008

I hope it helps. My US shoe size is 6.5-7 and my EU size is 36.5-37 and I have black pigalle Plato patent in size 36. They were snug at first now they fit like a glove with no padding. They stretch more you wear them. 






			
				theresaying24 said:
			
		

> You must be sick of the pigalle 120 questions but I do have to get advice from somewhere!
> 
> Info:
> My US size in most shoes is 7.5-8, European 37.5 - 38 (Prada, Miu Miu = 38)
> Average width
> Tried on pigalle plato black 120 and fit the 38 perfectly
> Wanting to know whether i should purchase the black patent 120 pigalle in 37 (one size smaller than my TTS), 37.5 (Half size smaller than my TTS) or stay TTS with 38.
> 
> Never tried on the pigalle 120 so your help is much appreciated in helping me with my first pair of louboutin!


----------



## PetitColibri

gymangel812 said:


> can i do 1 full size down on alti spike 160?
> 
> vp, lady peep size is 36.5
> also have new simple in 36.5 but they're slightly big
> bianca size is 36.



I wouldn't do it...
1/2 size down could work I think if your feet are not wide but not full siez down unless you don't have toes


----------



## sshoelover

theresaying24 said:


> You must be sick of the pigalle 120 questions but I do have to get advice from somewhere!
> 
> Info:
> My US size in most shoes is 7.5-8, European 37.5 - 38 (Prada, Miu Miu = 38)
> Average width
> Tried on pigalle plato black 120 and fit the 38 perfectly
> Wanting to know whether i should purchase the black patent 120 pigalle in 37 (one size smaller than my TTS), 37.5 (Half size smaller than my TTS) or stay TTS with 38.
> 
> Never tried on the pigalle 120 so your help is much appreciated in helping me with my first pair of louboutin!



I was told, quote, from the official CL Customer Service hotline that pigalle 120 run large so go 1/2 size down from TTS. With pigalle 100 go TTS to half size down, with pigalle plato, I went half a size up from my TTS and they were a little snug. Hope this helps!


----------



## Souzie

Those of you who have the python lady claudes...how do they fit?  I've tried on the leopard pony hair lc's in 36 and they fit perfectly.  Was wondering if the python version fits the same.
TIA


----------



## kham

Hi Ladies!! My Altadama is a 39, was snug at first but after one wear, was fine, Do you think I can fit the Banane in a 39? TIA!!


----------



## anniethecat

kham said:


> Hi Ladies!! My Altadama is a 39, was snug at first but after one wear, was fine, Do you think I can fit the Banane in a 39? TIA!!


 

yes


----------



## kham

anniethecat said:


> yes



Thank you Annie!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hello Ladies!!!

Would you kindly help me decide on the size for a pair of Lady Lynch please.
I am a size 36 in Pigalili and Pigalle 120 if that helps at all.

I went to the boutique today and tried on a 36 and a 36.5.

36:  My right foot has no problem, but my left which is approx. 2mm longer than my right hurts at the tip of my 3rd and 4th finger.  It almost feels like my toes are squished against the leather.

36.5:  Heel slippage on both feet although not entirely unwalkable.

Should I go for the 36 or the 36.5 or should I just give it up?
I really do not want to give them up if possible.  Wondering if getting the 36 professionally stretched would work or padding the 36.5.

Rainy season just started over here and its very humid raining like crazy which makes my feet swell which does not help at all for sizing!!!  Ugh!!!

Please give me your kind guidance.

Thank you so much!!!
XOXOXO!!!


----------



## sakura

xsouzie said:


> Those of you who have the python lady claudes...how do they fit?  I've tried on the leopard pony hair lc's in 36 and they fit perfectly.  Was wondering if the python version fits the same.
> TIA



Yes, the acid python version fits the same as the leopard pony hair LC from Fall '09.


----------



## zoeyjoey

Hi ladies. Do these look too small in the toe area?  I wouldn't feel comfortable in a larger size (there is a small gap at the heel already). I am not sure if they should go back. I plan to use a pad for the ball of my foot, not sure if that would help with this issue. Thanks.


----------



## sshoelover

zoeyjoey said:


> View attachment 1760013
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Do these look too small in the toe area?  I wouldn't feel comfortable in a larger size (there is a small gap at the heel already). I am not sure if they should go back. I plan to use a pad for the ball of my foot, not sure if that would help with this issue. Thanks.



You should try a Tacco insole. The have a big cushion to push the foot back and you can wear then with sandals. They are much better than the standard ones you buy at the drug store! They, I believe are Silicon. The website is shoecaresupplies.com. Hope this helps!


----------



## Zahzah

Hey Everyone 
Im looking to purchase some cl you you pumps in black 85mm (maybe patent or kid)
Im a uk size 6 in my aldo shoes and any other non branded shoes which is US 8.5 i think (euro 39) 
I dont think i have narrow feet or wide feet. (largest part of my feet is 3.5 inches)
was just wondering shall i size up or stay true to my original size.
Thanks


----------



## mistyknightwin

Heya, yes they look small in the toe area  I would try the tacco insole and if they didn't work I would return...hth


zoeyjoey said:


> View attachment 1760013
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Do these look too small in the toe area?  I wouldn't feel comfortable in a larger size (there is a small gap at the heel already). I am not sure if they should go back. I plan to use a pad for the ball of my foot, not sure if that would help with this issue. Thanks.


----------



## Souzie

sakura said:


> Yes, the acid python version fits the same as the leopard pony hair LC from Fall '09.



Thanks, love!!


----------



## daughtybag

kham said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!! My Altadama is a 39, was snug at first but after one wear, was fine, Do you think I can fit the Banane in a 39? TIA!!



Hi there kham!
Just wanted to know what is your US size? I am a Size9 US and would want to buy an altadama watersnake peep toe pump in size 39. Do you think it would fit ?
Thanks!!!


----------



## kham

daughtybag said:


> Hi there kham!
> Just wanted to know what is your US size? I am a Size9 US and would want to buy an altadama watersnake peep toe pump in size 39. Do you think it would fit ?
> Thanks!!!



Hi! My US size is 8.5 but at times can fit a 9 (Nine West, Guess, etc, 8.5, Aldo, 39) My CL TTS is 39. For reference, here is my CL sizing:

Altadama - 39
Pigalle Plato - 39
Pigalle 100 - 39
Pigalle 120 - 38.5/39 (with slight heel slippage)
Bianca 140 - 38.5/39 (with slight heel slippage)
Bibi 140 - 38.5/39 with slight heel slippage
Declic/New Declic - 39
Lady Gres 120 - 39
Greissimo - 38.5/39 (with slight heel slippage)
Yolanda 120 - 39
Maggie - 39.5

Hope this helps!


----------



## daughtybag

kham said:
			
		

> Hi! My US size is 8.5 but at times can fit a 9 (Nine West, Guess, etc, 8.5, Aldo, 39) My CL TTS is 39. For reference, here is my CL sizing:
> 
> Altadama - 39
> Pigalle Plato - 39
> Pigalle 100 - 39
> Pigalle 120 - 38.5/39 (with slight heel slippage)
> Bianca 140 - 38.5/39 (with slight heel slippage)
> Bibi 140 - 38.5/39 with slight heel slippage
> Declic/New Declic - 39
> Lady Gres 120 - 39
> Greissimo - 38.5/39 (with slight heel slippage)
> Yolanda 120 - 39
> Maggie - 39.5
> 
> Hope this helps!



Hi kham! 
Thank you very much!!! These would really help !
)))


----------



## Dianabanana12

Okay, so I searched and I searched, so sorry if this has already been asked but, Lady Peep Batik, I am watching one that is a 37.5, which is 1 full size smaller than my TTS. For comparison, my Watersnake altadama (new version) fit PERFECTLY as a 38.5. Do you think I can go down 1 full size?


----------



## kham

daughtybag said:


> Hi kham!
> Thank you very much!!! These would really help !
> )))



No prob!!


----------



## calisurf

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> Okay, so I searched and I searched, so sorry if this has already been asked but, Lady Peep Batik, I am watching one that is a 37.5, which is 1 full size smaller than my TTS. For comparison, my Watersnake altadama (new version) fit PERFECTLY as a 38.5. Do you think I can go down 1 full size?



I don't think so. Altadama = LP in sizing for me. Both TTS


----------



## purselover422

hi can anyone tell me how the rolanda 120 fits?

i have altadama nude 37.5
         altadama watersnake 38
         vp patent 120  37.5
         vp flower fabric 37
         croclic             37.5
         banane          38 but its wayyy too big
         balota 120     37.5
         piou piou 85    38         

please help? would a rolanda 120 in size 37 fit me??? thank in advance ladies!


----------



## anniethecat

purselover422 said:


> hi can anyone tell me how the rolanda 120 fits?
> 
> i have altadama nude 37.5
> altadama watersnake 38
> vp patent 120 37.5
> vp flower fabric 37
> croclic 37.5
> banane 38 but its wayyy too big
> balota 120 37.5
> piou piou 85 38
> 
> please help? would a rolanda 120 in size 37 fit me??? thank in advance ladies!


 
They are taken at least .5 up from CL TTS, that toebox is a killer, so 37 will probably be too small.  My VP size is 41 which is my CL TTS, and I took them in a 41.5


----------



## amag520

calisurf said:


> Yay!  Please post pics!



Ok I may need your help again or anyones (I think we said we were just about the same size or at least somewhat close). I'm looking at a pair of Pigalle 120mm's (no platform) and I'm curious as to if I could fit into a 6.5 or if I should definitely go to a 37?

I'm tts 6.5 and I've worn anything from a 36 to 37 in CL's
CL sizes:
Miss Tack 36.5
Hela 37
Simple Botta 37
Bibi 14mm 37
Cathedrale 36
Suede Ron Ron 37
Mamanouk 37.5


----------



## xlovely

amag520 said:
			
		

> Ok I may need your help again or anyones (I think we said we were just about the same size or at least somewhat close). I'm looking at a pair of Pigalle 120mm's (no platform) and I'm curious as to if I could fit into a 6.5 or if I should definitely go to a 37?
> 
> I'm tts 6.5 and I've worn anything from a 36 to 37 in CL's
> CL sizes:
> Miss Tack 36.5
> Hela 37
> Simple Botta 37
> Bibi 14mm 37
> Cathedrale 36
> Suede Ron Ron 37
> Mamanouk 37.5



Pigalles run big so you should size down. I take a 35.5 Ron Ron, I fit into a 34.5 120mm pigalle just fine.


----------



## amag520

xlovely said:


> Pigalles run big so you should size down. I take a 35.5 Ron Ron, I fit into a 34.5 120mm pigalle just fine.



Thank you so much! I don't have the ability to try them on so all the advice is so appreciated


----------



## beagly911

purselover422 said:


> hi can anyone tell me how the rolanda 120 fits?
> 
> i have altadama nude 37.5
> altadama watersnake 38
> vp patent 120 37.5
> vp flower fabric 37
> croclic 37.5
> banane 38 but its wayyy too big
> balota 120 37.5
> piou piou 85 38
> 
> please help? would a rolanda 120 in size 37 fit me??? thank in advance ladies!


 I agree with anniethecat...I'm a 40 TTS CL(all three of my VP's are 40's!!!) and both of my Rolandos are 40.5 and the patent could probably gone to a 41, although I like a little bit looser shoe that I can pad!  Not totally loose but just enough give in the toe box so that I'm not miserable!


----------



## calisurf

Definitely agree .5 to 1 size up in Rolando and 1 size down in Pigalle 120!


----------



## hllnwlz

All right expert ladies.  

I am normally a 9.5.

I own Armadillo D'Orsays in 41.  At 10.25", they're perfect. 

I want the royal blue watersnake Altadamas.  There's a pair I'm eyeing that's a 40.  Will they fit?  

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

amag520 said:


> Thank you so much! I don't have the ability to try them on so all the advice is so appreciated


Im a US6.5 and CL 36.5-37.
I am a 37 for Simple Botta and Bibi.
For Pigalle120s, I am a 36.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

120 Yolandas? I'm a TTS 36.5 in CL with a few anomalies. My foot is slightly wide. I've heard mixed reviews on the size of this shoe. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ShoobieDoobie said:


> 120 Yolandas? I'm a TTS 36.5 in CL with a few anomalies. My foot is slightly wide. I've heard mixed reviews on the size of this shoe. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


My US size is 6.5 and Yolanda (Python) is 36.5.  
My feet are slightly on the wider side.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> My US size is 6.5 and Yolanda (Python) is 36.5.
> My feet are slightly on the wider side.



Thanks! Do you own other CLs and are you usually a 36.5?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Thanks! Do you own other CLs and are you usually a 36.5?


Off the top of my head....

Simple 100 37, could have gone 36.5
New Decoltissimo 37
Pigalle 100 37, Pigalle Plato 120 36.5 and 37, Pigalle 120 36
Bibi 37 
Highness and Daf 37
Maggie 37
Asteroid 36.5
Yolanda 36 and 36.5
Volpi 36.5
Very Prive 36.5
Lady Peep 36.5 for suede, 37 for patent
Bianca 36.5
Rolando 37 and 37.5(heel slippage)
Elisa 37
Fifi 36.5
Alti 37
bourge 37
Step N Roll 36.5
Maudissima 37
Croizizi 37

Yikes, sizing is all over the place!!!

All I can say is that my feet are slightly on the wider side and yet I can wear a 36 for Yolandas although 36.5 is better.

If you could tell me what you have, I might have the same model and be able to tell you my size.

Hope this helps!

Cheers!!!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Off the top of my head....
> 
> Simple 100 37, could have gone 36.5
> New Decoltissimo 37
> Pigalle 100 37, Pigalle Plato 120 36.5 and 37, Pigalle 120 36
> Bibi 37
> Highness and Daf 37
> Maggie 37
> Asteroid 36.5
> Yolanda 36 and 36.5
> Volpi 36.5
> Very Prive 36.5
> Lady Peep 36.5 for suede, 37 for patent
> Bianca 36.5
> Rolando 37 and 37.5(heel slippage)
> Elisa 37
> Fifi 36.5
> Alti 37
> bourge 37
> Step N Roll 36.5
> Maudissima 37
> Croizizi 37
> 
> Yikes, sizing is all over the place!!!
> 
> All I can say is that my feet are slightly on the wider side and yet I can wear a 36 for Yolandas although 36.5 is better.
> 
> If you could tell me what you have, I might have the same model and be able to tell you my size.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Cheers!!!



Supppper helpful. I think we might have the same foot!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Supppper helpful. I think we might have the same foot!


Cool!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Cool!!!


Do you happen to have Lady Lynches?
I posted earlier, approx 4-5 days ago asking sizing advice.

36.5, right foot okay but left foot had probs with 3rd and 4th finger pushed up against the shoe.  37s a bit-o-heel-slippage.

Maybe I just need to give em up.


----------



## oh_my_bag

Hello ladies! I need your help...
How do the Fred flat style run? And the Pigalle flat?

For a reference I am 37.5 in Prada and Miu Miu heels and 37 on flats. Should I get them in a 37?


----------



## Bag-terfly

Hi everyone,
Was wondering if anyone could advise about the sizing on Summerissa sandal if it fits TTS or not.  I'm a true 35.5 CL in most styles.  I'll include a few of the styles with sizes that I could remember on the top of my head, since I'm not at home atm.  TIA

Numero Prive 35.5
No Prive 35.5
VP 35.5
Luxura 35.5
Henry 35
Jenny 35.5
Fruitti Fruitti 35.5
MBB 35.5
Genevra high boots 35.5


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Bag-terfly said:


> Hi everyone,
> Was wondering if anyone could advise about the sizing on Summerissa sandal if it fits TTS or not.  I'm a true 35.5 CL in most styles.  I'll include a few of the styles with sizes that I could remember on the top of my head, since I'm not at home atm.  TIA
> 
> Numero Prive 35.5
> No Prive 35.5
> VP 35.5
> Luxura 35.5
> Henry 35
> Jenny 35.5
> Fruitti Fruitti 35.5
> MBB 35.5
> Genevra high boots 35.5


I am a 36.5 in VPs and my Summerissima is also a 36.5 FYI.


----------



## xlovely

Bag-terfly said:


> Hi everyone,
> Was wondering if anyone could advise about the sizing on Summerissa sandal if it fits TTS or not. I'm a true 35.5 CL in most styles. I'll include a few of the styles with sizes that I could remember on the top of my head, since I'm not at home atm. TIA
> 
> Numero Prive 35.5
> No Prive 35.5
> VP 35.5
> Luxura 35.5
> Henry 35
> Jenny 35.5
> Fruitti Fruitti 35.5
> MBB 35.5
> Genevra high boots 35.5


 
You'd be good with a 35.5 summerissima. The structure of the shoe is similar to the Luxura (minus the obvious differences).


----------



## Bag-terfly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am a 36.5 in VPs and my Summerissima is also a 36.5 FYI.





xlovely said:


> You'd be good with a 35.5 summerissima. The structure of the shoe is similar to the Luxura (minus the obvious differences).



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Hi. Does anyone know if the Asteroid 160 is TTS? TIA


----------



## fmd914

oh_my_bag said:


> Hello ladies! I need your help...
> How do the Fred flat style run? And the Pigalle flat?
> 
> For a reference I am 37.5 in Prada and Miu Miu heels and 37 on flats. Should I get them in a 37?




The Fred flat typically runs VERY small.  I'm the same size as you in Prada and Miu Miu and in one pair i took a 38.5 and in a patent pair could have done the 38.5 but went for a 39 to avoid a painful break in.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

318Platinum said:


> Hi. Does anyone know if the Asteroid 160 is TTS? TIA


I have the black one which is partially suede.  Half down from TTS.
Might go TTS for others though.


----------



## oh_my_bag

fmd914 said:


> The Fred flat typically runs VERY small.  I'm the same size as you in Prada and Miu Miu and in one pair i took a 38.5 and in a patent pair could have done the 38.5 but went for a 39 to avoid a painful break in.



Thank you so much!


----------



## 318Platinum

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have the black one which is partially suede.  Half down from TTS.
> Might go TTS for others though.



So, the Asteroid 160 is TTS to sizing a half size down? This is good to know! Thank you for your speedy response! I really do appreciate it.  Hopefully, I won't have the same problems with this that I have with the Mago 140!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

318Platinum said:


> So, the Asteroid 160 is TTS to sizing a half size down? This is good to know! Thank you for your speedy response! I really do appreciate it.  Hopefully, I won't have the same problems with this that I have with the Mago 140!


Despite the Asteroid looking somewhat similiar to Mago, apparently they are slightly different.  I hear Asteroid is closer to a Maggie.

The black one I have is Patent on the lower side, but suede on the upper.  Those are half down from my CL TTS(US6.5 and CL 37 fyi).  The ones that are bright pink as well as the blue ones are actually in a tougher leather on the upper bit.  I forgot what it was, but definitely not kid.  Those were CL TTS, i.e., 37s for me.

Hope this helps!
XO!


----------



## msohm

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 34-35
 Width of feet: narrow
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
2008 Patent Décolleté 35 (34.5 would've been perfect)
2012 patent décolleté 34 was too loose!
Flannel Lady Page 34.5
Patent Open Clic 34.5
Miniglitter Catenita 34.5
Lilac/Navy Maggie 34.5 (tad loose)
2012 patent Altadama 34
Mago 34

 The style you are asking about and what season it is from:
Patent Pigalle 100 (current season) size 34. Do you think I will fit it or will it be loose?

Thank you!


----------



## bagsbags046

Hi ladies I was wondering if anyone could help me.
I justed started my designer shoe collection and have become obsessed with pigalle platos! Where I'm from there is no christian louboutin store for me to try on for sizes

My feet are really wide at the toes and quite narrow at the heels. I wear a size 6 in chanel cap toe flats.
Can you ladies help me decide on what size I should order the pigalle patent platos in?



thank you so much


----------



## sshoelover

bagsbags046 said:


> Hi ladies I was wondering if anyone could help me.
> I justed started my designer shoe collection and have become obsessed with pigalle platos! Where I'm from there is no christian louboutin store for me to try on for sizes
> 
> My feet are really wide at the toes and quite narrow at the heels. I wear a size 6 in chanel cap toe flats.
> Can you ladies help me decide on what size I should order the pigalle patent platos in?
> thank you so much


I went up 1/2 a size in Platos and if they are the regular Pigalles then  go half to one size down from TTS. I have wide feet too. They stretch a  little at the widest point and your toe line is more visible. Here is  the customer service email (Jessica) who can also help you buy from  other CL stores. She has the inventory list for all CL Boutiques in the  US and can give sizing info as well. Hope this helps!  <customerserviceboutiquesus@christianlouboutin.fr>;


----------



## ISH333

I need professional help from you ladies! I want to buy my first pair and I've decided on the Pigalle Patent 100. I'm a size 37, but my feet are a bit on the wide side.

Would a size 37.5 be OK for me?

Thank you sooo much in advance!


----------



## xlovely

ISH333 said:
			
		

> I need professional help from you ladies! I want to buy my first pair and I've decided on the Pigalle Patent 100. I'm a size 37, but my feet are a bit on the wide side.
> 
> Would a size 37.5 be OK for me?
> 
> Thank you sooo much in advance!



Pigalles run very big, you need to size down. My feet are a smidge on the wide side, but definitely not considered wide, and I am normally a 35.5/36, I fit in the 34.5 patent pigalle just fine


----------



## ifinena

I would like to ask for your help in sizing Pigalle Plato 120mm (patent). I pre-ordered size 42.

Here's my sizing info:
In Michael Kors I take a 10 (it's roomy)
In European size shoes (I'm from Europe) I take 40.5 or 41 or maybe 41.5 if it's really narrow.
Bianca120 in sz 41 (needs stretching at the toes only)
Pigalle 100mm patent, bought in 41 but it's really really tight and painful at the toebox and will have it stretched - (needed at least 41.5 probably a 42)
New Simple 100mm 41 needed a lot of breaking in, still tight, in 42 120mm it's very loose can't be worn with hosiery.
VP 120mm calf in 41 but it's tight across the vamp.

Do you think I overdid it in ordering Pigalle Plato 42? Or maybe I can do it as long as I never wear hosiery with them?


----------



## calisurf

Pigalle 120 - size .5 to 1 full size down (so I'm a VP 37.5 and take 36.5 in P120)
Pigalle Plato and Pigalle 100 - I do both of these TTS. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## ekalasho

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone can help out with a pair of men's sneakers. I'm an 11.5 in most shoes and an 11 D in Ferragamo's. I just bought the last pair of black Louis men's sneakers off the CL site and they didn't have a 44.5 so I purchased them in a 45. I was wondering if they're going to be huge on me or just a tad big. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Miss Boxe 100? My true to CL size is 36.5. Any thoughts on this shoe? Thanks.


----------



## sakura

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Miss Boxe 100? My true to CL size is 36.5. Any thoughts on this shoe? Thanks.



TTS or half size up at most.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

sakura said:
			
		

> TTS or half size up at most.



Thanks!


----------



## daughtybag

Hello Ladies,
I need your thoughts on this issue. Please!!!

I am usually a US 9( have major heel slippage on pumps) and I am looking at CL shoes by their insole sizes.
For example, I saw a CL atalanta sandals  and a Maralla in sizes 38.5 with an insole measurement of 10 inches which I think the perfect size for a size 9 US. Do you think these would do for me?

I do have the atalanta in a size 9 but then it is quite loose , though not really a major heel slippage but it does slip a bit . So I was wondering as i also saw prorata 90 in size 38.5 with an insole of 9 7/8 inches and a simple pump 100 with an insole of 10 inches be alright with me?
I hope you can share your thoughts on these. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sshoelover

daughtybag said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I need your thoughts on this issue. Please!!!
> 
> I am usually a US 9( have major heel slippage on pumps) and I am looking at CL shoes by their insole sizes.
> For example, I saw a CL atalanta sandals  and a Maralla in sizes 38.5 with an insole measurement of 10 inches which I think the perfect size for a size 9 US. Do you think these would do for me?
> 
> I do have the atalanta in a size 9 but then it is quite loose , though not really a major heel slippage but it does slip a bit . So I was wondering as i also saw prorata 90 in size 38.5 with an insole of 9 7/8 inches and a simple pump 100 with an insole of 10 inches be alright with me?
> I hope you can share your thoughts on these. Thanks in advance!


Hi!
My TTS is a size 39 (10 inches) and a size US 9 and no matter what pair of shoes I buy, especially on ebay, I ask for measurements. I think if your most comfortable shoe is 10 inches then you should stick with that. I have gone down in size with certain shoes I have wide feet and my size 10 inches is really tight because of the heel slippage.I would go down in the atlanta 1/2 size, you probably could go with the 9 7/8 on the others, that is little difference, but with the simple I woud do the 10 inches.  Hope this helps.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hello, powerful ladies!

I am looking at a pair of Insectikas and would love to get your opinion/advice please.

For reference, I am a US6.5.  My CLs are mainly either 36.5 or 37s.  For example, Simples 37, Pigalle, 100 37, Pigalle120 36, Fifi 36.5, VP 36.5, Bianca 36.5,Yolanda 36.5, Maggie 37, Asteroid (with suede) 36,5, Lady Peep 36.5, Volpi 36.5, Rolando 37.5(slight heel slippage) etc.

Would a 37.5 for Insectikas work for me or do you think they would be a tad big?

Any input would be much appreciated.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## daughtybag

sshoelover said:


> Hi!
> My TTS is a size 39 (10 inches) and a size US 9 and no matter what pair of shoes I buy, especially on ebay, I ask for measurements. I think if your most comfortable shoe is 10 inches then you should stick with that. I have gone down in size with certain shoes I have wide feet and my size 10 inches is really tight because of the heel slippage.I would go down in the atlanta 1/2 size, you probably could go with the 9 7/8 on the others, that is little difference, but with the simple I woud do the 10 inches.  Hope this helps.



Hi sshoelover;
Thanks a million! I would really go for the insole measurements!


----------



## bagsbags046

sshoelover said:


> I went up 1/2 a size in Platos and if they are the regular Pigalles then go half to one size down from TTS. I have wide feet too. They stretch a little at the widest point and your toe line is more visible. Here is the customer service email (Jessica) who can also help you buy from other CL stores. She has the inventory list for all CL Boutiques in the US and can give sizing info as well. Hope this helps! <customerserviceboutiquesus@christianlouboutin.fr>;


 
thanks so much!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

BoriquaNina said:


> I wear a 38.5 in VPs and 39 in HPs and my 38.5 Daffodiles are a bit large after a few wears. I would recommend a 38 personally.


Dear BoriquaNina and ladies,
PLEASE HELPPPPPP!!!!!!

Would you kindly give me advice for Daffs please?
I bought a size 36.5.  They were tight when I tried them on in the boutique(bare foot), but was able to get them on.  Since they are kid leather, I thought they should stretch.

I have been having some troubles with my feet for some time and I tried them on today once again for the first time in ages and I can barely get them on even with panty-hose with swolen feet.

I am a US6.5 and 36.5 in VPs and Biancas(quite snug but 37s flops off) and 37 in Simple 100s.  

Should I sell this pair and look for a 37 or should I do whatever it takes to stretch them out?
My feet are regular-wide side.

Any input would be much much appreciated.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## purselover422

anniethecat said:


> They are taken at least .5 up from CL TTS, that toebox is a killer, so 37 will probably be too small.  My VP size is 41 which is my CL TTS, and I took them in a 41.5



thank you.


----------



## purselover422

beagly911 said:


> I agree with anniethecat...I'm a 40 TTS CL(all three of my VP's are 40's!!!) and both of my Rolandos are 40.5 and the patent could probably gone to a 41, although I like a little bit looser shoe that I can pad!  Not totally loose but just enough give in the toe box so that I'm not miserable!



thank you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dear Super Women!!!

Would you kindly give me an idea on Catwoman sizing?
If my Simple 100 and Pigalle 100 at 37, VP and Biancas 36.5, Pigalle 12o 36, what size should I be aiming for the Catwoman?

Please kindly advise!
Thank you so much for always helping me!

XO!


----------



## sn00py

Hey ladies, I really need your advice! 

I have average width feet and I fit in a size 37 patent leather Ron Rons and I was wondering if I could fit into the Lady Peep Spikes 36.5  >.< it's the only one left and I'm DESPERATE!

I don't know if this helps but... I'm a 36.5 in the Valentino Bow Pumps


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

Hello Ladies. So I am going crazy right now. I've scanned so many posts but have been getting mixed answers. I am looking to buy the PATENT PIGALLE 120MM from a lovely seller. 

Simple Kids - Leather : 35.5
Declic - Patent : 36
Deroba Wedges - Flannel : 36
Rolando - Patent : 36.5
Pigalle FLATS - Patent : 36

Could I do the PATENT PIGALLE 120MM in a size 35.5? 

Thank you so much in advance ladies :]


----------



## HeelAddict

xoEMILYANNE said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies. So I am going crazy right now. I've scanned so many posts but have been getting mixed answers. I am looking to buy the PATENT PIGALLE 120MM from a lovely seller.
> 
> Simple Kids - Leather : 35.5
> Declic - Patent : 36
> Deroba Wedges - Flannel : 36
> Rolando - Patent : 36.5
> Pigalle FLATS - Patent : 36
> 
> Could I do the PATENT PIGALLE 120MM in a size 35.5?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance ladies :]



Hi In pigalle 120 you should size down half to full from your true to size. I took them a half size down but could have gone a full size down in them like I did with my nappa/spike pigalles. I would say a 35.5 will most likely work for you, maybe a 35 but depends how tight you like ur shoes. They do stretch out fairly quickly. Hope that helps x


----------



## daughtybag

Hello Ladies!
I would just like to ask to anyone of you who owns a double Noeud ? I have been looking at  one pair of these lovely shoes on ebay but am worried about how it would feel to wear a 3.5 inch heel without a platform.
Please let me know your thoughts on these shoes ! Thanks a million! :


----------



## lil tote

Hi ladies! Was wondering if anyone has the balinodono flats and how they size. I'm usually a us 7.5 and I wear a 37.5 in the bianca 120 and a 37 in the simple pump 100.

Thank you so much!


----------



## sshoelover

daughtybag said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I would just like to ask to anyone of you who owns a double Noeud ? I have been looking at  one pair of these lovely shoes on ebay but am worried about how it would feel to wear a 3.5 inch heel without a platform.
> Please let me know your thoughts on these shoes ! Thanks a million! :


 If I get a chance to look at what other people buy I am all over it. Sorry, but never heard about them but they are gorgeous! But my take is, they are 100's (4 inches) and the heel is a little thicker than you should have no problems. My lowest I have is a 120 in CL's but with a platform so that is like a 4 inch heel. You will be strutting just fine! Hope this helps.


----------



## Kalos

Hi Ladies,

I've spotted a pair of patent Simple 100 in 37 (old sizing) and am desperately hoping they'll fit!  I'm a 36 in non-CLs.  The 2 pairs of CLs I have are the patent Pigalle 70 (old sizing) and patent No Prive 90 both in 36.5.  They both fit pretty well.  I'd say I have average width feet.  Would love to hear from ladies with similar sized feet, TIA!


----------



## daughtybag

sshoelover said:
			
		

> If I get a chance to look at what other people buy I am all over it. Sorry, but never heard about them but they are gorgeous! But my take is, they are 100's (4 inches) and the heel is a little thicker than you should have no problems. My lowest I have is a 120 in CL's but with a platform so that is like a 4 inch heel. You will be strutting just fine! Hope this helps.



Hi sshoelover!
Thanks for your thoughts! ))


----------



## BoriquaNina

I'm sorry to hear they aren't working for you! Have you tried having them stretched at the cobbler? Also do you own Rolandos? If so what size are they?

I wear a 1/2 size smaller in Daffodiles than my Rolandos but have to stretch them. I would attempt to have them stretched prior to selling them definitely! If you have already done that, sell them, buy 37s and if necessary pad the 37s. 
Hope that helps. 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear BoriquaNina and ladies,
> PLEASE HELPPPPPP!!!!!!
> 
> Would you kindly give me advice for Daffs please?
> I bought a size 36.5.  They were tight when I tried them on in the boutique(bare foot), but was able to get them on.  Since they are kid leather, I thought they should stretch.
> 
> I have been having some troubles with my feet for some time and I tried them on today once again for the first time in ages and I can barely get them on even with panty-hose with swolen feet.
> 
> I am a US6.5 and 36.5 in VPs and Biancas(quite snug but 37s flops off) and 37 in Simple 100s.
> 
> Should I sell this pair and look for a 37 or should I do whatever it takes to stretch them out?
> My feet are regular-wide side.
> 
> Any input would be much much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


----------



## daughtybag

Hello wonderful ladies!
I need your thoughts on this! I have been addicted to CL shoes recently!!! But the problem is
I have been wanting all colors in black! Is it alright to have them all in black colors. Of course as we all know black is a universal color and can go with anything from diff colors of bags and outfits.
So tell me , what do you think??? 
Thanks a million!


----------



## ilovekitty

Help with miss clichy 140!! Tts or  go up 1/2 size!!
I am us size 7 and wear 37.5 in very prive!
Please help! 
Thank you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

BoriquaNina said:


> I'm sorry to hear they aren't working for you! Have you tried having them stretched at the cobbler? Also do you own Rolandos? If so what size are they?
> 
> I wear a 1/2 size smaller in Daffodiles than my Rolandos but have to stretch them. I would attempt to have them stretched prior to selling them definitely! If you have already done that, sell them, buy 37s and if necessary pad the 37s.
> Hope that helps.


Dear BoriquaNina

Thank you for replying to my post.

I just cannot figure out my size these days.  I have Rolandos in 37.5 and they were toe killers initially, but ended up stretching to the point it flops off of me.  Have a pair in 37s but have not been able to brave stretching them out yet.

When I bought the Daffs initially, they were a bit snug so I had a cobbler stretch em out.  I dont think he did much though...

I had an operation (laser surgery) to rid of my corns on top of my pinky toe earlier this year and my feet are not in shape.  I think they have grown ever since I could only wear UGGs and flats for some reason.

I will wait and see how my feet recovers, but if they dont I will go ahead and get a 37 and put the 36.5 on the bay I think.

Ahhhhh, I miss being able to wear heels!!!  So frustrating!!!

Once again, thank you so much BoriquaNina!!!!


----------



## amag520

Alright gang, I'm looking at buying a little bit of a haul.  Can I get your opinions? (I'm supposed to be on ban island but I'm weak)

I'm looking at possibly buying:
Black patent New Simple 120mm, size 36.5
Nude Black patent New Simple 120mm, size 36.5
Nude patent Yoyo w/straight heel 120mm, size 36.5
So I'm wondering I you think I can fit into 36.5 in both the New Simple 120mm and the 120mm Yoyos?

I'm tts 6.5 and I've worn anything from a 36 to 37.5 in CL's
CL sizes:
Miss Tack 36.5
Hela 37
Simple Botta 37
Bibi 14mm 37 (Should have gotten 36.5)
Cathedrale 36 (Little snug would have been better at a 36.5)
Suede Ron Ron 37
Mamanouk 37.5

Thank you so much for any guidance!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Does anyone know how the Corneille pump fits? TIA!


----------



## bougainvillier

lovedresses2010 said:


> Does anyone know how the Corneille pump fits? TIA!



I take them the same size as in VP and pigalle 100 HTH


----------



## bougainvillier

Does anyone know how Pigalles 45mm and Gozul flats run? Thanks!


----------



## lovedresses2010

bougainvillier said:


> I take them the same size as in VP and pigalle 100 HTH


 
I know they say to order a size down in the Pigalle so does that mean I should order a size down in the Corneille? Thanks!


----------



## bougainvillier

lovedresses2010 said:


> I know they say to order a size down in the Pigalle so does that mean I should order a size down in the Corneille? Thanks!



I think sizing down on pigalles only goes for the 120mm. the 100mm seems to be TTS, the same for Corneille.


----------



## lovedresses2010

bougainvillier said:


> I think sizing down on pigalles only goes for the 120mm. the 100mm seems to be TTS, the same for Corneille.


 
Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## ouija board

bougainvillier said:


> I think sizing down on pigalles only goes for the 120mm. the 100mm seems to be TTS, the same for Corneille.



I agree. I took the same size in Pigalle 100, Pigalle Plato 120, Very Prive, Summerisimas (thanks, Isisl!!), and Cornielle. Jury is still out on the Pigalle 120 which are wait listed, but I am getting 1/2 size down from all of the above. The Cornielle is my most comfortable shoe so far, hands down.


----------



## bougainvillier

Does anyone know how Pigalles 45mm and Gozul/Ballerina flats run? Thanks!


----------



## oranje

Hey Ladies,

I'm in attempt of rewarding my self with CL from ebay. I'm just not so sure of the size.

I fit perfectly in 36 (Giuseppe Zanotti Flats) and sometimes 37 for other brands.

I'm looking at *CL Fifi Pailettes Leopard sequin covered 100mm* - *size 37.5*

Does anyone know if I can fit into that?


Thanks heaps!


----------



## Zahzah

Hi everyone! has anyone brought anything from the European site?


----------



## heychar

Zahzah said:


> Hi everyone! has anyone brought anything from the European site?



Can anyone chime in to help Zahrah here?!

How do the Simple 85mm fit?


----------



## calisurf

heychar said:
			
		

> can anyone chime in to help zahrah here?!
> 
> How do the simple 85mm fit?



tts


----------



## heychar

Zahzah said:


> Hi everyone! has anyone brought anything from the European site?





heychar said:


> Can anyone chime in to help Zahrah here?!
> 
> How do the Simple 85mm fit?





calisurf said:


> tts



Thankyou Calisurf 

Zahrah if your true UK size is a 6.5 you will need to order a 39.5 from the EU website


----------



## Zahzah

heychar said:


> Thankyou Calisurf
> 
> Zahrah if your true UK size is a 6.5 you will need to order a 39.5 from the EU website



My true to size is UK 6 but because they were patent i was going to go for 6.5

But thanks for the help everyone 
If they are true to size id be able to get 39, which is still in stock


----------



## Zahzah

calisurf said:


> tts


Thank you


----------



## heychar

Zahzah said:


> My true to size is UK 6 but because they were patent i was going to go for 6.5
> 
> But thanks for the help everyone
> If they are true to size id be able to get 39, which is still in stock



Then I would advise getting the 39 they may feel tight at first but the patent will stretch to the shape of your foot with wear if you get half a size bigger you may step out of the shoe whilst walking!


----------



## Zahzah

heychar said:


> Then I would advise getting the 39 they may feel tight at first but the patent will stretch to the shape of your foot with wear if you get half a size bigger you may step out of the shoe whilst walking!



Thank you 
Il go with the 39! 
Thanks for the help, dont know where id be without this forum.


----------



## heychar

Zahzah said:


> Thank you
> Il go with the 39!
> Thanks for the help, dont know where id be without this forum.



No worries that's what were all here for!
I'll keep a look out for your reveal


----------



## amag520

Ladies, I could use your help on a quick question.

I have a pair of suede RonRons that are a 37 and fit me well. (I went with that size because it was a deal on ebay and took a chance of them being too big.)  I'm usually a TTS 36.5 in CLs. I'm strongly considering a pair of patent RonRons. Should I get the same size (37) or order my usual 36.5 to allow for the possible stretching?

Thank you!


----------



## oranje

Hey,

maybe my previous post (# 4726) was overlooked. Can someone please let me know if I can fit into 37.5 for Fifi Pailettes Leopard sequin covered 100mm?

I fit well into Giuseppe Zanotti Flats /  EU 37 

Thank you, I really appreciate your time!


----------



## sakura

amag520 said:


> Ladies, I could use your help on a quick question.
> 
> I have a pair of suede RonRons that are a 37 and fit me well. (I went with that size because it was a deal on ebay and took a chance of them being too big.)  I'm usually a TTS 36.5 in CLs. I'm strongly considering a pair of patent RonRons. Should I get the same size (37) or order my usual 36.5 to allow for the possible stretching?
> 
> Thank you!



It depends on the season it was released.  They will be new sizing (i.e. 1/2 size down) if they were released in FW '09 and after.


----------



## amag520

sakura said:
			
		

> It depends on the season it was released.  They will be new sizing (i.e. 1/2 size down) if they were released in FW '09 and after.



Thank you. The ronron I have now is the turquoise suede but I'm not sure what year it is from. 
I'll probably get the 36.5 just to be sure 

I'm so indecisive when it comes ordering online.


----------



## sakura

amag520 said:


> Thank you. The ronron I have now is the turquoise suede but I'm not sure what year it is from.
> I'll probably get the 36.5 just to be sure
> 
> I'm so indecisive when it comes ordering online.



Those are SS '09 so go with 36.5 if the pair you're considering is from FW '09 or later.


----------



## sshoelover

Zahzah said:


> Hi everyone! has anyone brought anything from the European site?


I tried buying from the boutique in France, Paris thru customer service in US, and they didn't sell them to me. I was hunting down the last pigalle fluo in pink in my size!


----------



## Mrs_Canada

Hello!
I'm new to the purseforum.  Here are a few of my sizing stats if it helps anyone!

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) I'm a 7
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) Average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: See Below:

I also added my insole measurements from my collection (I also added them to the google spreadsheet that one of your brilliant members created: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqlqSd8AcnWtcmhFaDk4RHUyYXRtLU9BUDlEdVdKW  Wc#gid=0)

Altadama Eel skin 140 - 37.5  (91/2")
Bianca Patent 140 - 36 (9 1/4")
C'est Moi Suede Bootie - 38 (9 3/8")
Décolleté 100 Ostrich - 38 (9 1/2")
Discolilou 140 - 37 (9 1/2")
Horatio Patent 120 - 37 (9 1/2")
Lastoto Patent 100 - 38 (9 5/8") (insanely comfortable!)
MORO Patent 140 - 37.5 (9 1/2)
PassMule Patient Wedge 100 - 37.5 (9 1/2)
Pass 100 Lace - 37 (9.5")
Pik Pik Pik 120 - 38  (9 1/2")
Scissor Girl 120 - 37.5 (9 1/2")
Sigourney 100 - 37.5  (9 3/8")
Sylvie Satin 100 - 37 (9 1/2)
Yoyo Patent 100 - 37 (9/12")

I have several other pairs, but I don't have their boxes or they were  preowned and I can't remember their names, lol.  I will post the  measurements once I figure out what they are.

I also just purchased a pair of Patent Pigalles 36.5 and when they arrive I will measure those and post if they fit 

Hope this helps someone else as much as I have been helped! xo


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

oranje said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm in attempt of rewarding my self with CL from ebay. I'm just not so sure of the size.
> 
> I fit perfectly in 36 (Giuseppe Zanotti Flats) and sometimes 37 for other brands.
> 
> I'm looking at *CL Fifi Pailettes Leopard sequin covered 100mm* - *size 37.5*
> 
> Does anyone know if I can fit into that?
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps!


Do you have any other louboutins by any chance?
All I can say is that I am a true US6.5 and wear either a 36.5 or 37 in Jimmy Choos and Manolos.
Fifis are on the wider side for louboutins so I wear a 36.5.  Can go up to 37 in them, but I get heel slippage.
My feet are regular width.  Maybe slightly on the wider side.
Therefore, a 37.5 for a Fifi might be too big for you.

I hope this helps.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hi Ladies, how are you?

I am looking to buy a pair of insectikas and was wondering if anyone can help me.
I hear they are like decolletes, but since I dont own a pair I need some help here.

I am a true US6.5.
I have Biancas, VPs, Volpi, Yolandas at 36.5.
I am a 37 in Simples and Pigalle 100s.
36 in Lady Lynch and Pigalle 120s.

Would a size 37.5 in Insectikas work???
Any advice would be much appreciated!
Thank you so much!!!

XOXOXO!!!


----------



## Zahzah

sshoelover said:


> I tried buying from the boutique in France, Paris thru customer service in US, and they didn't sell them to me. I was hunting down the last pigalle fluo in pink in my size!



oh im from the UK. I can order from the european site but the sizing confused me. but all is good now


----------



## sshoelover

Zahzah said:


> oh im from the UK. I can order from the european site but the sizing confused me. but all is good now


 Oh, Ok, I missed that, sorry!


----------



## Mrs_Canada

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hi Ladies, how are you?
> 
> I am looking to buy a pair of insectikas and was wondering if anyone can help me.
> I hear they are like decolletes, but since I dont own a pair I need some help here.
> 
> I am a true US6.5.
> I have Biancas, VPs, Volpi, Yolandas at 36.5.
> I am a 37 in Simples and Pigalle 100s.
> 36 in Lady Lynch and Pigalle 120s.
> 
> Would a size 37.5 in Insectikas work???
> Any advice would be much appreciated!
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> XOXOXO!!!


I am a true 7 - CL TTS 37.5.  I don't have the Insectica's, but I have the decollete's (38.5).  Another poster (jh4200) has both and says the Insectica should size up a full size, but are softer than the dec's - so are more forgiving.  Hope that helps...


----------



## oranje

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Do you have any other louboutins by any chance?
> All I can say is that I am a true US6.5 and wear either a 36.5 or 37 in Jimmy Choos and Manolos.
> Fifis are on the wider side for louboutins so I wear a 36.5.  Can go up to 37 in them, but I get heel slippage.
> My feet are regular width.  Maybe slightly on the wider side.
> Therefore, a 37.5 for a Fifi might be too big for you.
> 
> I hope this helps.




Thank you HelenOfTroy45!!

That was helpful! Unfortunately I already purchased the shoes, let's just hope it fits well *fingers crossed*

Thanks again, i really appreciate it


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Mrs_Canada said:


> I am a true 7 - CL TTS 37.5.  I don't have the Insectica's, but I have the decollete's (38.5).  Another poster (jh4200) has both and says the Insectica should size up a full size, but are softer than the dec's - so are more forgiving.  Hope that helps...


Thank you so much Mrs_Canada

This really helps.  I just might be able to work out a 37.5 Insectikas.  

Now I have to figure out whether I really really want them or not...Hmmm.... 

I have been going back and forth for the past week.  I really want them one second and the next second I'm questioning myself " Do I really need another black pair...???  Should I not ban myself from shoes all together and behave for a while...???"

Ugh!!!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

oranje said:


> Thank you HelenOfTroy45!!
> 
> That was helpful! Unfortunately I already purchased the shoes, let's just hope it fits well *fingers crossed*
> 
> Thanks again, i really appreciate it


oranje, sorry I was not timely.
I hope they work out for you!!!
Sending good vibes out your way


----------



## Zahzah

Random question, what is the lowest heel height for the pigalles?


----------



## AngeCS29

Afternoon ladies,

I just purchased my first pair of CL's in a 37.5. In non-sock wearing shoes I'm usually a 7. They fit fine in the back and don't have the dreaded heel-gape (my pet peeve!!), but the toes are tight. These are new-to-me so they do have *some* wear already, but not much. I'm wondering if they will loosen up at the toe. (I hope!) I'm really afraid the 38 will be too big in the back...

Thoughts? What can I expect?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hi everyone!

I need advice on Suede New Declic 120s please?
Supposedly they are TTS, but I am not sure if I am a TTS36.5 or 37.
I am a true US6.5 and the following are what I have in CLs.

Simple - 37
Pigalle 100 - 37
Elisa - 37
Highness - 37
Pigalle Plato 120 - 36.5 and 37
VP - 36.5
Yolanda - 36.5
Bianca - 36.5
Volpi - 36.5
Lady Peep - 36.5
Fifi - 36.5
Pigalle 120 - 36
etc.

Should I take a 36.5 for the New Declics 120 for they shall stretch being suede?
Thank you for all your help!

XO!!!


----------



## aceofspades

lil tote said:


> Hi ladies! Was wondering if anyone has the balinodono flats and how they size. I'm usually a us 7.5 and I wear a 37.5 in the bianca 120 and a 37 in the simple pump 100.
> 
> Thank you so much!




I have those flats  In all flats I am a US 6 but usually a US 6.5 in non-CL heels (slightly wider feet makes me take half a size up).

In the Balinodono flats, I got my "normal CL size" 36.5. (In CL heels I'm usually a 36.5-37 because my feet are a little wide but this doesn't matter much for flats sizing) 

But that is me and you seem to be TTS or smaller from your US size to CL. Whereas I am usually 1/2 size up in CL. So maybe a 37.5 or 37 would work for you (or if you're like me maybe a 38) Hope this helps!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AngeCS29 said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> I just purchased my first pair of CL's in a 37.5. In non-sock wearing shoes I'm usually a 7. They fit fine in the back and don't have the dreaded heel-gape (my pet peeve!!), but the toes are tight. These are new-to-me so they do have *some* wear already, but not much. I'm wondering if they will loosen up at the toe. (I hope!) I'm really afraid the 38 will be too big in the back...
> 
> Thoughts? What can I expect?


If the length fits dont worry coz they do give and stretch out.  Maybe after 4-5 wears.


----------



## ilovekitty

Hi there!! IMO I am sure you will need 37 as insectikas do run small! Hope this helps!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hi Ladies, how are you?
> 
> I am looking to buy a pair of insectikas and was wondering if anyone can help me.
> I hear they are like decolletes, but since I dont own a pair I need some help here.
> 
> I am a true US6.5.
> I have Biancas, VPs, Volpi, Yolandas at 36.5.
> I am a 37 in Simples and Pigalle 100s.
> 36 in Lady Lynch and Pigalle 120s.
> 
> Would a size 37.5 in Insectikas work???
> Any advice would be much appreciated!
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> XOXOXO!!!


----------



## ilovekitty

Zahzah said:


> Random question, what is the lowest heel height for the pigalles?


 
I think the lowest as of right now 100mm! 
Hope this helps!


----------



## GlamGirly

Hi Ladies, I need help with sizng for the Filo.

I usually wear 36.5 in the Ron Ron, Decollete and VP.

Any suggestions what I should get the Filo in? I have no idea how they run. Thanks!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ilovekitty said:


> Hi there!! IMO I am sure you will need 37 as insectikas do run small! Hope this helps!


Hello ilovekitty!

Thank you for your advice.
There was a pair on the bay for size 37.5, but I restrained myself from pressing the BIN button and watched the auction end.  It might have been a tad too big anyway.

Once again, thank you and I will keep the sizing in mind if I ever see them listed again!


----------



## Mrs_Canada

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you so much Mrs_Canada
> 
> This really helps.  I just might be able to work out a 37.5 Insectikas.
> 
> Now I have to figure out whether I really really want them or not...Hmmm....
> 
> I have been going back and forth for the past week.  I really want them one second and the next second I'm questioning myself " Do I really need another black pair...???  Should I not ban myself from shoes all together and behave for a while...???"
> 
> Ugh!!!  Thank you so much!!!


Oh! You can never have too many shoes!!!!  And the insecta's are sooo stunning!


----------



## court2gz

GlamGirly said:


> Hi Ladies, I need help with sizng for the Filo.
> 
> I usually wear 36.5 in the Ron Ron, Decollete and VP.
> 
> Any suggestions what I should get the Filo in? I have no idea how they run. Thanks!



I have the Filo and they fit true to my US size, but I wear a 42 in CL and most other Louboutins have been 1 full size too small. That being said, the Filo may run big in your case.


----------



## Zahzah

Hey just to let the European customers know that I just got off the phone with someone from the customer service group and they told me that the sizing on the website is in French so what is normally 39 you have to get a 40 online. Which is annoying as there all sold out


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Mrs_Canada said:


> Oh! You can never have too many shoes!!!!  And the insecta's are sooo stunning!


Oooo, I let the auction go... I could not make my mind up because I never saw them IRL...
Wonder if there is a way to contact the seller via the bay.

Naughty!!!  A girl can never have too many shoes?  You are so right!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Suede New Declic 120 Sizing
Hi everyone!

I need advice on Suede New Declic 120s please?
Supposedly they are TTS, but I am not sure if I am a TTS36.5 or 37.
I am a true US6.5 and the following are what I have in CLs.

Simple - 37
Pigalle 100 - 37
Elisa - 37
Highness - 37
Pigalle Plato 120 - 36.5 and 37
VP - 36.5
Yolanda - 36.5
Bianca - 36.5
Volpi - 36.5
Lady Peep - 36.5
Fifi - 36.5
Pigalle 120 - 36
etc.

Should I take a 36.5 for the New Declics 120 for they shall stretch being suede?
Thank you for all your help!

XO!!!


XOXOXO!!![/QUOTE]
Hello everyone!

Would someone be able to give me advice on this please?
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Zahzah

oh every shoe i want is sold out, does anyone know how often they update/ get new stock?

They have my half a size bigger than my true size do u think I should go for it, it's patent so thy will be a little rigid?


----------



## anniethecat

Zahzah said:


> Random question, what is the lowest heel height for the pigalles?


 


ilovekitty said:


> I think the lowest as of right now 100mm!
> Hope this helps!


 

Actually they go as low as 45mm.


----------



## anniethecat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Suede New Declic 120 Sizing
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need advice on Suede New Declic 120s please?
> Supposedly they are TTS, but I am not sure if I am a TTS36.5 or 37.
> I am a true US6.5 and the following are what I have in CLs.
> 
> Simple - 37
> Pigalle 100 - 37
> Elisa - 37
> Highness - 37
> Pigalle Plato 120 - 36.5 and 37
> VP - 36.5
> Yolanda - 36.5
> Bianca - 36.5
> Volpi - 36.5
> Lady Peep - 36.5
> Fifi - 36.5
> Pigalle 120 - 36
> etc.
> 
> Should I take a 36.5 for the New Declics 120 for they shall stretch being suede?
> Thank you for all your help!
> 
> XO!!!
> 
> 
> XOXOXO!!!


Hello everyone!

Would someone be able to give me advice on this please?
Thank you so much!!![/QUOTE]

You CL TTS is usually your VP size, so I would say that a 36.5 would work for you.  They will stretch being suede so if they start out a little snug you should be fine.  Mine did.


----------



## kim_mac

Can anyone tell me if the Pensee 100mm runs true to size?  I heard from a couple of people who had to return their shoes because they were way too big. I wear 37 in simples and 36.5 in pigalle. I'm hoping I can squeeze into size 36 since its all I can find. TIA!


----------



## Zahzah

anniethecat said:


> Actually they go as low as 45mm.



Thanks 
Do you know how often they update the site. Every style i like seems to be sold out.


----------



## anniethecat

Zahzah said:


> Thanks
> Do you know how often they update the site. Every style i like seems to be sold out.


 
Are you talking about the CL online site?  If so try a live chat or email them, they might be able to give you an ETA of the shoes/sizes you want.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Would someone be able to give me advice on this please?
> Thank you so much!!!


 
You CL TTS is usually your VP size, so I would say that a 36.5 would work for you.  They will stretch being suede so if they start out a little snug you should be fine.  Mine did.[/QUOTE]
Dear anniethecat,

Thank you for always giving me advice

Do you like them?  Are they sexy on?  Are they comfortable?
I am considering the Plum color.


----------



## Zahzah

anniethecat said:


> Are you talking about the CL online site?  If so try a live chat or email them, they might be able to give you an ETA of the shoes/sizes you want.



They don't have live chat on the European site. I did email them they helped me with the sizes but they said simple pumps are true to size but patent are slightly tight. They never responded to the out of stock query. :/


----------



## anniethecat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You CL TTS is usually your VP size, so I would say that a 36.5 would work for you. They will stretch being suede so if they start out a little snug you should be fine. Mine did.


Dear anniethecat,

Thank you for always giving me advice

Do you like them? Are they sexy on? Are they comfortable?
I am considering the Plum color.[/QUOTE]

You're welcome Helen.  I do like them, they aren't as sexy and the pigalle but they are def more comfortable due to the hidden platform.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Dear anniethecat,
> 
> Thank you for always giving me advice
> 
> Do you like them? Are they sexy on? Are they comfortable?
> I am considering the Plum color.


 
You're welcome Helen.  I do like them, they aren't as sexy and the pigalle but they are def more comfortable due to the hidden platform.[/QUOTE]
Dear anniethecat

I bought a pair of Rolandos.  I am a 37.5 in those, after a few wears I had massive heel slippage so I ordered a 37 but the toe-box is killing me.  I am trying to trade them in with the New Declics. Both are the same price.  Think the Rolandos are sexier, but oh boy, do they torture!!!

Wonder if its me or CLs.  They crush my toes yet I get heel slippage.  I just can't win.

Have you decided on the Love Me?  120s I assume?  They are so gorgeous that I don't think you will regret getting them


----------



## anniethecat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You're welcome Helen. I do like them, they aren't as sexy and the pigalle but they are def more comfortable due to the hidden platform.


Dear anniethecat

I bought a pair of Rolandos. I am a 37.5 in those, after a few wears I had massive heel slippage so I ordered a 37 but the toe-box is killing me. I am trying to trade them in with the New Declics. Both are the same price. Think the Rolandos are sexier, but oh boy, do they torture!!!

Wonder if its me or CLs. They crush my toes yet I get heel slippage. I just can't win.

Have you decided on the Love Me? 120s I assume? They are so gorgeous that I don't think you will regret getting them[/QUOTE]

Rolandos are notorious toe crushers.  Lots of ladies on here can't wear them.  I returned mine because of the toe box.

I don't know about the Love Me 120...I have never worn Pigalle 120, only the Pigalle Plato 120, I don't know if I can do the Pigalle without the platform, so I may have to sick to the Love Me 100.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Dear anniethecat
> 
> I bought a pair of Rolandos. I am a 37.5 in those, after a few wears I had massive heel slippage so I ordered a 37 but the toe-box is killing me. I am trying to trade them in with the New Declics. Both are the same price. Think the Rolandos are sexier, but oh boy, do they torture!!!
> 
> Wonder if its me or CLs. They crush my toes yet I get heel slippage. I just can't win.
> 
> Have you decided on the Love Me? 120s I assume? They are so gorgeous that I don't think you will regret getting them


 
Rolandos are notorious toe crushers.  Lots of ladies on here can't wear them.  I returned mine because of the toe box.

I don't know about the Love Me 120...I have never worn Pigalle 120, only the Pigalle Plato 120, I don't know if I can do the Pigalle without the platform, so I may have to sick to the Love Me 100.[/QUOTE]
I hear you.  The Rolandos, even in 37.5, were killing me initially.  I toughed em out for a few wears and they became comfortable, but with heel slippage.  Thought I could brave out the 37s, but don't think I can having problems with my feet lately.  Just thinking of the breaking-in period makes me cringe!

Since you have been wearing heels gradually strengthening your muscles,  I think you would be able to handle 120s, if not for a long period of time.  The 100s are very pretty too!  Have you seen the photos I uploaded on Love Me 100s?  Good wearable everyday shoe.


----------



## ilovekitty

anniethecat said:


> Actually they go as low as 45mm.


 
OOps Ok thanks for the correction!


----------



## anniethecat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I hear you. The Rolandos, even in 37.5, were killing me initially. I toughed em out for a few wears and they became comfortable, but with heel slippage. Thought I could brave out the 37s, but don't think I can having problems with my feet lately. Just thinking of the breaking-in period makes me cringe!
> 
> Since you have been wearing heels gradually strengthening your muscles, I think you would be able to handle 120s, if not for a long period of time. The 100s are very pretty too! Have you seen the photos I uploaded on Love Me 100s? Good wearable everyday shoe.


 
I did see them.  They look like little tuxedos on your feet.  What size did you take in the 100?


----------



## HeelAddict

Does anyone have the madame butterfly bootie in a size 39 and could provide me with the insole measurement? TIA x


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> I did see them.  They look like little tuxedos on your feet.  What size did you take in the 100?


I took size 37.  Same size as my Pigalle 100.

I hope this helps


----------



## karolinec1

kim_mac said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Pensee 100mm runs true to size? I heard from a couple of people who had to return their shoes because they were way too big. I wear 37 in simples and 36.5 in pigalle. I'm hoping I can squeeze into size 36 since its all I can find. TIA!


 
I wear a 38 in the 100mm Pigalles and 37.5 in the old Simples. My CL TTS is 37.5 because I have wide feet. 


I got the pensees in 38 in black and I had to put half insoles and they were still big. I went down to 37.5 in the silver and they are still a smidge big, but I think I could have done 37, if my feet weren't so wide. The patent is really soft, unlike my patent pigalles, so there seems to be more flexibility. I was willing to go a bit big because the strap would keep them on anyways. 

(Not sure which pigalles you're referring to, but I assume 120mm, since it's a half size smaller than your simples?)


----------



## syl_t

Hi Ladies,

I currently own a pair of CL Exclu Slingbacks 140mm in 39.5, and a pair of New Decoltissimo 85mm in 39.
Both fit me like a glove!

I'm looking to add a pair of nude CL's to my very small (but hopefully growing....) collection., but as I live in Canada, there are limited styles and sizes, I think I'm forced to order my next pair online.

Any sizing advice on the following shoes would be greatly appreciated!

I'm looking at the 
-RonRon 100mm
-Elisa 100mm
-Fifi 100mm
-Decollette 100mm

Should I be taking at 39.5 or 39 in these styles?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## daughtybag

Hello ladies,
I would just like if anyone of you own a CL snakeskin shoes? How is the care and maintenance  of these lovely shoes? Any problems so far? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kim_mac

karolinec1 said:


> I wear a 38 in the 100mm Pigalles and 37.5 in the old Simples. My CL TTS is 37.5 because I have wide feet.
> 
> 
> I got the pensees in 38 in black and I had to put half insoles and they were still big. I went down to 37.5 in the silver and they are still a smidge big, but I think I could have done 37, if my feet weren't so wide. The patent is really soft, unlike my patent pigalles, so there seems to be more flexibility. I was willing to go a bit big because the strap would keep them on anyways.
> 
> (Not sure which pigalles you're referring to, but I assume 120mm, since it's a half size smaller than your simples?)



thank you for your help.  hmmm, since my TTS is 37, maybe i'm pushing it to think that i can squeeze into a 36.  it seems that 36.5 would be a good fit since they run a bit big.  i'll call around and see if i can find that size.  

one more question - is the toe box of the pensee similar to the pigalle?  i could not walk in pigalle!  major toe mash!  i can do decoltissimo though.


----------



## GlamGirly

*Anyone have the insole measurements for the Filo in 36 and 36.5? Help me please and thanks in advance! *


----------



## Zahzah

Hey everyone do you think I could go up half a size from my true size with patent simple pumps 85mm


----------



## karolinec1

kim_mac said:


> thank you for your help. hmmm, since my TTS is 37, maybe i'm pushing it to think that i can squeeze into a 36. it seems that 36.5 would be a good fit since they run a bit big. i'll call around and see if i can find that size.
> 
> one more question - is the toe box of the pensee similar to the pigalle? i could not walk in pigalle! major toe mash! i can do decoltissimo though.


 
I believe the pensee is the pigalle last, but with a strap.  Personally, I love the pigalle 100mm, but find the 120mm a toe-crusher, so I have the 100mm pensees, not the 120mm pensees.  HTH


----------



## daughtybag

Hello Ladies!
Any ideas on the fit of the Christian Louboutin BALADEUSE 120? Does these shoes run true to size? Thanks!


----------



## RealHouseWife1

Hello Everyone,

I just scored a pair of Disco Noeuds through phone order.  I usally wear a 6 1/2 shoe size in most american brands and 7 for pumps or anything with a narrow toe box.  I had to get the discos in 37.5 since that's all they had.  I need them for an event next month.  Do you guys think it would work?

Not sure where else to post this.

thanks in advance - these are my first pair!  In most CL pumps I fit into a 37 like the pigalles.  But this is a strappy sandal.


----------



## AngeCS29

RealHouseWife1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just scored a pair of Disco Noeuds through phone order.  I usally wear a 6 1/2 shoe size in most american brands and 7 for pumps or anything with a narrow toe box.  I had to get the discos in 37.5 since that's all they had.  I need them for an event next month.  Do you guys think it would work?
> 
> Not sure where else to post this.
> 
> thanks in advance - these are my first pair!  In most CL pumps I fit into a 37 like the pigalles.  But this is a strappy sandal.



Hey there! I wear a 7 in most pumps and got the Ron Ron wedges in a 37.5 and they were tight at first and now on my third wear they've widened up to a semi-comfy fit. Still on the tight side, but I wear a 7-7.5 so for you I think they will work.


----------



## RealHouseWife1

AngeCS29 said:


> Hey there! I wear a 7 in most pumps and got the Ron Ron wedges in a 37.5 and they were tight at first and now on my third wear they've widened up to a semi-comfy fit. Still on the tight side, but I wear a 7-7.5 so for you I think they will work.



Thanks!  Makes me feel better.  They match my dress perfectly and for 60% off I couldn't give it up!


----------



## AngeCS29

RealHouseWife1 said:


> Thanks!  Makes me feel better.  They match my dress perfectly and for 60% off I couldn't give it up!


NP. Let me know how they work out!


----------



## PeepToe

Is it possible that I could make an Ambertina in size 36.5 work with padding?

I typically wear a 35-35.5 (35 fits best with no padding) but I can make a 36 lady peep work sometimes with padding.


----------



## aninbk123

Hi, do anybody know the sizing info & advice for Christian Louboutin Wales 120?


----------



## aninbk123

Hi again, don´t know which tread to ask this question so here it goes: do anybody know if christian louboutin restock the pigalle model each year? really want a pair of christian louboutin pigalle plain leather black, not patent.


----------



## syl_t

aninbk123 said:


> Hi again, don´t know which tread to ask this question so here it goes: do anybody know if christian louboutin restock the pigalle model each year? really want a pair of christian louboutin pigalle plain leather black, not patent.



http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle/501413993,default,pd.html?q=louboutin&index=79 

Barneys has this in stock


----------



## anniethecat

PeepToe said:


> Is it possible that I could make an Ambertina in size 36.5 work with padding?
> 
> I typically wear a 35-35.5 (35 fits best with no padding) but I can make a 36 lady peep work sometimes with padding.


 

No sorry...they run TTS or half size down. They would be too big, and if you did manage to pad enough it would show.


----------



## laurenychu

Hi! I tried looking through the forum but I need a quick answer as I`m about to make the purchase! Can anyone help me with sizing for the Lady Daffodil?

&#8226; 5 or 5 1/2
&#8226; narrow feet
&#8226; all CLs 35.5 with exception to the pigalle
&#8226; black lady daffodil in the kid leather

do you think i`d be okay with a 35.5 in the lady daf? i`m okay if it`s a little looser, but just want to make sure it won`t be too small.


----------



## daughtybag

Hello Ladies,
I would like to ask if anyone owns a CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Tout Rond leather?
I would like to know if it runs true to size( US SIZING)?
Thanks!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hello lovely tpfers!

I am in love with CLs and after drooling over Jeshika's Jolie Noeuds and watching Bella's video of Bianca. I must have these   Please help with sizing these. I am currently living in Mongolia, which means no way to try these in stores  

Currently my sizing in CL is as follows:
Maudissima  -  36.5
Lady Clou     -  36.5 

Non- CL sizing is as follows:
Zara shoes   -  37
Steve Madden- 36.5
Nine West     - 36

Thank you very much everyone


----------



## Monmarv

Just wondering if the pigalle 100 are on the small make? im usually a 5.5.


----------



## daughtybag

fbj3936 said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes = *9*
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) = *Average*
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are =
> *39 New Simple Pump
> 39 Sixtie, Miss?
> 39 1/2 Pigalle strass
> 39 1/2 Altadama watersnake
> 39 Peanut Wedge
> 39 1/2 Bianca, patent*
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. *I'm looking at a pair of mismatched Very Prive spikes. One foot is 38 1/2 the other is 39 1/2. I've hear they run big? *



Hi there fbj3936,
As I was searching for Sixties sizing, I ran across your post.
I would just like to ask you , if you don't mind how does your sixties( the  3 inch  pumps)  fit? Is it true to size? I have medium width feet.
I am a US9 same as your size, but then I cant try these shoes rather than buying it online. I hope you can share your thoughts on these as I am tempted to get the 38.5 size as Im afraid it would be too big for a size 9,. Thanks in advance!


----------



## aninbk123

syl_t said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle/501413993,default,pd.html?q=louboutin&index=79
> 
> Barneys has this in stock



Thank you very much. Do you know if they exist in 120 mm? or is 120 mm only available in patent leather? 

best regards, aninbk123


----------



## evanescent

Hi! Can anyone please help me with Asteroid 140 sizing? Here are my sizes in other styles:

Ron Ron 35
Corneille 35
Pigalle Plato 120 35
Very Prive 35
Yoyo 100 35
Yolanda 35
Lady Peep 35
Numero Prive 35.5
Madame Butterfly Peeptoes 35.5
Lady Claude 35.5

I think I remember trying on the Maggies in 35 and they were _really_ tight.. Would I be 35 or 35.5 in Asteroids? Thanks so much!


----------



## calisurf

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Hi! I tried looking through the forum but I need a quick answer as I`m about to make the purchase! Can anyone help me with sizing for the Lady Daffodil?
> 
> &bull; 5 or 5 1/2
> &bull; narrow feet
> &bull; all CLs 35.5 with exception to the pigalle
> &bull; black lady daffodil in the kid leather
> 
> do you think i`d be okay with a 35.5 in the lady daf? i`m okay if it`s a little looser, but just want to make sure it won`t be too small.



Hi I took .5 up in Lady Daf and TTS in Daf. I think you should be ok. Will be a little loose but the strap keeps you in. HTH,


----------



## calisurf

Monmarv said:
			
		

> Just wondering if the pigalle 100 are on the small make? im usually a 5.5.



Pigalle 100 TTS.


----------



## calisurf

evanescent said:
			
		

> Hi! Can anyone please help me with Asteroid 140 sizing? Here are my sizes in other styles:
> 
> Ron Ron 35
> Corneille 35
> Pigalle Plato 120 35
> Very Prive 35
> Yoyo 100 35
> Yolanda 35
> Lady Peep 35
> Numero Prive 35.5
> Madame Butterfly Peeptoes 35.5
> Lady Claude 35.5
> 
> I think I remember trying on the Maggies in 35 and they were really tight.. Would I be 35 or 35.5 in Asteroids? Thanks so much!



Asteroids = Maggies. So it seems you might be happier in 35.5.


----------



## laurenychu

calisurf said:
			
		

> Hi I took .5 up in Lady Daf and TTS in Daf. I think you should be ok. Will be a little loose but the strap keeps you in. HTH,



Thank you! Ordered them last night..can't wait to get them!!


----------



## angelnyc89

Hey ladies, I was wondering of the fit Bridget's Back. Is it TTS? 1/2 to 1 size up/down? TIA


----------



## evanescent

calisurf said:


> Asteroids = Maggies. So it seems you might be happier in 35.5.



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, are the HPs the same sizing as the VPs?  I haven't worn my HPs since I bought them a few months ago and I tried them on last night and they felt so small and tight in comparison to my VPs which are slightly loose at the back, even though they are the same size.  Im scared to wear my HPs out in case they end up killing my feet.  I didn't notice they were so tight when I bought them.


----------



## daughtybag

Hello Ladies,
I would like to ask if anyone of yo own a TOUT ROND slingbacks? Is this true to size ? I am a size 9 US and is it possible for me to get a size 39? 
Thanks!


----------



## Pyxxeestyx

I need help sizing a new patent ron ron...

US 7.5
Pigalle 100 38
Alta Dama 37.5
Bianca 37.5
Daff 37.5

Help : )


----------



## mhoney

Hi, could you tell me how the Summerissima's have been fitting?  I've heard anywhere from US TTS to .5 up from CL TTS.  Help and thanks!


----------



## calisurf

Pyxxeestyx said:
			
		

> I need help sizing a new patent ron ron...
> 
> US 7.5
> Pigalle 100 38
> Alta Dama 37.5
> Bianca 37.5
> Daff 37.5
> 
> Help : )



Looks like I'm pretty similar sizing. I tried on the patent Ron Ron wedges and I had to go up .5 to a 38. Have not tried the pumps. HTH.


----------



## bougainvillier

Need some help on bianca 140 patent and lady lynch 120 patent -

I dont really have heels other than CL so I dont know my US size in pumps but I wear 5.5 in most of them for flats. For CL:

Simple 70 kid 35.5 is perfect
Elisa 100 patent 35.5 is good to a bit tight
VP 120 python 35 is perfect
Rolando patent 35 is very very tight, would like to try a 35.5

And I just ordered pigalle 120 patent 34.5 - they are big, not falling off my feet yet because of the elastics but you can see a gap, see pic. I also believe there isnt much stretching to do in the toe box as I feel them roomy to just comfy. But the length just is not working at all.

So my first question is will pigalle 120 patent 34 work for me? How about lady lynch 120 patent? Will 34.5 for lady lynch be fine since the round toe box may allow my feet to slide down less to the toe box? how about bianca 140 patent? 34.5 or 35?

Thanks gals!


----------



## laurenychu

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Need some help on bianca 140 patent and lady lynch 120 patent -
> 
> I dont really have heels other than CL so I dont know my US size in pumps but I wear 5.5 in most of them for flats. For CL:
> 
> Simple 70 kid 35.5 is perfect
> Elisa 100 patent 35.5 is good to a bit tight
> VP 120 python 35 is perfect
> Rolando patent 35 is very very tight, would like to try a 35.5
> 
> And I just ordered pigalle 120 patent 34.5 - they are big, not falling off my feet yet because of the elastics but you can see a gap, see pic. I also believe there isnt much stretching to do in the toe box as I feel them roomy to just comfy. But the length just is not working at all.
> 
> So my first question is will pigalle 120 patent 34 work for me? How about lady lynch 120 patent? Will 34.5 for lady lynch be fine since the round toe box may allow my feet to slide down less to the toe box? how about bianca 140 patent? 34.5 or 35?
> 
> Thanks gals!



I'd get the pigalle in 34 if you could. Im
Usually a 35.5 myself and in pigalles I have to be a 34.


----------



## bougainvillier

laurenychu said:


> I'd get the pigalle in 34 if you could. Im
> Usually a 35.5 myself and in pigalles I have to be a 34.



Thanks! OMG I have a bad feeling that 34 will still be big for me?

Any idea on the lady lynch and bianca gals?


----------



## Pyxxeestyx

calisurf said:


> Looks like I'm pretty similar sizing. I tried on the patent Ron Ron wedges and I had to go up .5 to a 38. Have not tried the pumps. HTH.


Thank you! going to go for the 38


----------



## rock_girl

mhoney said:
			
		

> Hi, could you tell me how the Summerissima's have been fitting?  I've heard anywhere from US TTS to .5 up from CL TTS.  Help and thanks!



I went TTS but a half size down would have worked too.


----------



## sugarcoated_

Could anyone tell me how the Bye Bye booties fit?


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

Monmarv said:


> Just wondering if the pigalle 100 are on the small make? im usually a 5.5.


I think the Pigalle 100 are TTS. I listened to the Barney's SA, and went a 1/2 size up. I usually wear a 5 or 35 so I purchased a 35.5. The toe box has stretched alot! I'm condering repurchasing a size 35.


----------



## angelnyc89

*BUMP*

Hey ladies, how is the sizing of Bridget's Back? Is it TTS? 1/2 to 1 size up/down? TIA


----------



## calisurf

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Thanks! OMG I have a bad feeling that 34 will still be big for me?
> 
> Any idea on the lady lynch and bianca gals?



LL is like Pigalle 120. 1 full size down. 

Bianca is TTS.


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> Need some help on bianca 140 patent and lady lynch 120 patent -
> 
> I dont really have heels other than CL so I dont know my US size in pumps but I wear 5.5 in most of them for flats. For CL:
> 
> Simple 70 kid 35.5 is perfect
> Elisa 100 patent 35.5 is good to a bit tight
> VP 120 python 35 is perfect
> Rolando patent 35 is very very tight, would like to try a 35.5
> 
> And I just ordered pigalle 120 patent 34.5 - they are big, not falling off my feet yet because of the elastics but you can see a gap, see pic. I also believe there isnt much stretching to do in the toe box as I feel them roomy to just comfy. But the length just is not working at all.
> 
> So my first question is will pigalle 120 patent 34 work for me? How about lady lynch 120 patent? Will 34.5 for lady lynch be fine since the round toe box may allow my feet to slide down less to the toe box? how about bianca 140 patent? 34.5 or 35?
> 
> Thanks gals!



I think you would be fine with the 34 Piggies. From memory they were really tight on me, and I'm pretty sure we're the same size..

Bianca 34.5. I have them in 35 and they stretched so I wear them with heel grips. Hope that helps!


----------



## heiress-ox

hey ladies, i need some help regarding the Pigalle Patent 120 pump

my CL TTS is a 41.5 for example i have:
bianca 140 in 41.5
summerissima in 41.5
ron ron 41.5
in decollete i take a 42
any peep toes 41.5

Do you think I could do a 41.5 Pigalle 120 in patent - i know about sizing down but am unsure length wise if my feet would fit into a 41.


----------



## laurenychu

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> hey ladies, i need some help regarding the Pigalle Patent 120 pump
> 
> my CL TTS is a 41.5 for example i have:
> bianca 140 in 41.5
> summerissima in 41.5
> ron ron 41.5
> in decollete i take a 42
> any peep toes 41.5
> 
> Do you think I could do a 41.5 Pigalle 120 in patent - i know about sizing down but am unsure length wise if my feet would fit into a 41.



Are your feet narrow? Mine are narrow/normal and I had to go a whole size down! My fluo I got my tts because that's the smallest it came in and they're huge!


----------



## HeelAddict

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> hey ladies, i need some help regarding the Pigalle Patent 120 pump
> 
> my CL TTS is a 41.5 for example i have:
> bianca 140 in 41.5
> summerissima in 41.5
> ron ron 41.5
> in decollete i take a 42
> any peep toes 41.5
> 
> Do you think I could do a 41.5 Pigalle 120 in patent - i know about sizing down but am unsure length wise if my feet would fit into a 41.



Hi-my TTS is 40 but I have pigalle black spiked  120 in 39, pigalle Plato patent 140 in 39 and pigalle patent 120 in 39.5 but should have got 39 as they stretched loads after a couple wears. They were tight in the toe box to start but wore them with socks round the house and they soon loosened up. For reference my foot is 10inches long and 3.5inches wide. Hope that helps x


----------



## heiress-ox

laurenychu said:


> Are your feet narrow? Mine are narrow/normal and I had to go a whole size down! My fluo I got my tts because that's the smallest it came in and they're huge!





HeelAddict said:


> Hi-my TTS is 40 but I have pigalle black spiked  120 in 39, pigalle Plato patent 140 in 39 and pigalle patent 120 in 39.5 but should have got 39 as they stretched loads after a couple wears. They were tight in the toe box to start but wore them with socks round the house and they soon loosened up. For reference my foot is 10inches long and 3.5inches wide. Hope that helps x



thanks ladies - my foot is average maybe slightly wide, so i'm guessing i should go at least a half size down.


----------



## bougainvillier

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> thanks ladies - my foot is average maybe slightly wide, so i'm guessing i should go at least a half size down.



I went half down for pigalle 120 are they are too long. I ended up returning them. I know what you mean about not being narrow feet, but you still need full size down if you want a comfortable wear after initial stretching. They will stretch and they are huge. I was doubting it when everyone says they went down 1 size. Till the day I got them, I know the gals here are right. So I suggest you go 1 size down and do the sock trick JUST in the toe box coz you don't want to stretch the heels and get slippage. HTH


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Hello friends,

Was hoping the shoe experts could help me on this. I'm a TTS CL 36.5 including MMBs & Lady Peep (for similar height). How would you size me in Lady Clou and Clou Noeud? I've read some conflicting views. Any guidance would be much appreciated. I have an average width foot. 

TIA!


----------



## glamstudio

super newbie to CL and want to buy my first pair online and pre-owned (can't do full retail at this point)

For the mater claude (non-patent) with the red tip?  am I a 37?
And for the patent one, is the fit exactly the same as the non-patent?


I have narrow feet.
I'm a 37 in Tod's and Zara.
Tory Burch Reva:  6.5 
Nine West:  6.5 is a little tight for me, but 7 is a little loose. so it will depend on the style.

Hope somebody can help.

TIA


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

glamstudio said:
			
		

> super newbie to CL and want to buy my first pair online and pre-owned (can't do full retail at this point)
> 
> For the mater claude (non-patent) with the red tip?  am I a 37?
> And for the patent one, is the fit exactly the same as the non-patent?
> 
> I have narrow feet.
> I'm a 37 in Tod's and Zara.
> Tory Burch Reva:  6.5
> Nine West:  6.5 is a little tight for me, but 7 is a little loose. so it will depend on the style.
> 
> Hope somebody can help.
> 
> TIA



Patents alway seem tighter to me because they don't stretch as much as regular leather. Anyway, I have TB Revas in 6 and Mater Claude's in 36.5 with a heel grip to prevent slippage. My feet are average and width isn't an issue on this shoe. I'm sure some of the pros on here will be able to chime in with additional info! Good luck looking for your first pair.


----------



## daughtybag

Hi there ladies,

I need your thoughts on these lovely mule.
Do you think these look good, and not too small for my feet.
I find it  a snug fit and comfortable to walk in considering it is a mule and no straps to hold. I see that there is about half an inch space  from my toes to the tip of the shoe. I heard these suede would stretch a bit. Do you think I have to keep it? Thanks!


----------



## Esie

Interested in:

Balota without platform size 38 ( will I get zipped up?!)

Architek prive size 39

mUlti glitter Ron Ron in 38 or 38.5


I own:
Very prive in 38.5 find they slip, never worn out 
Decollete in 39 are perfect
Jenny 38 too snug
Declic 120 suede in 38. Very toe squeeze snug but feel safely on! Bearable for a little while lol
NOt sure think No prive in cork sling backs in 38.5 - nice fit!
Ron Ron 39 - think too big as slip 10" sole (don't know which glitter one to risk. Tempted by 38 they say is 9 7/8" and 38.5 same as my 39!

Thanks all in advance for any advice


----------



## Esie

Ps am a 39 generally in shoes


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

Need your help ladies. I'm looking at the Bianca 120 or 140. I normally wear a 35 in CL with the exception of the Pigalle 120 (34.5 in these). Even my Lady Peeps are a 35 (I mention this because I think most people size up on these.)

And are the 120's more comfy than the 140's? Or are they about these same?


----------



## Brandee Nickie

Hi all,

I'm preparing to buy my first pair of LBs. I wear a US 8.5 in most all shoes. I have searched all the sizing forums and cannot find anything on the Bana. Should I size up 1/2 or a full size in that style? Any advice is much appreciated

Thank you!


----------



## anniethecat

Esie said:


> Interested in:
> 
> Balota without platform size 38 ( will I get zipped up?!)


 
They will most likely be too small hon, sorry.  I took mine in my VP size and even then it took a little stretching to zip up comfortably.

I can't comment on the other two you are asking about, maybe someone else can.


----------



## anniethecat

Brandee Nickie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm preparing to buy my first pair of LBs. I wear a US 8.5 in most all shoes. I have searched all the sizing forums and cannot find anything on the Bana. Should I size up 1/2 or a full size in that style? Any advice is much appreciated
> 
> Thank you!


 

Have you tried on any CL at all?  If not, can you get somewhere where you can?


----------



## anniethecat

HiHeelsnCookies said:


> Need your help ladies. I'm looking at the Bianca 120 or 140. I normally wear a 35 in CL with the exception of the Pigalle 120 (34.5 in these). Even my Lady Peeps are a 35 (I mention this because I think most people size up on these.)
> 
> And are the 120's more comfy than the 140's? Or are they about these same?


 
I have only tried on the 140 and I couls tell I would have a hard time with them.  Most people have reported that the 120 are way more comfortable, I think one member here compared them to wearing slippers


----------



## anniethecat

daughtybag said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> I need your thoughts on these lovely mule.
> Do you think these look good, and not too small for my feet.
> I find it a snug fit and comfortable to walk in considering it is a mule and no straps to hold. I see that there is about half an inch space from my toes to the tip of the shoe. I heard these suede would stretch a bit. Do you think I have to keep it? Thanks!


 
I can't tell if there is any heel overhang because both heels are shadowed, if not they look fine.  Yes, suede stretches more than the other materials.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Are the banane the bambou with a thinner heel? Trying to gauge my size. Thanks!


----------



## Brandee Nickie

anniethecat said:


> Have you tried on any CL at all?  If not, can you get somewhere where you can?



There isn't a boutique close to me. I'm going to have to get them online. I'm nervous as I have never tried any on.


----------



## daughtybag

anniethecat said:


> I can't tell if there is any heel overhang because both heels are shadowed, if not they look fine.  Yes, suede stretches more than the other materials.


Hi there anniethecat,
Thanks for taking the time to look.
I took some without the flash. How about this!


----------



## anniethecat

daughtybag said:


> Hi there anniethecat,
> Thanks for taking the time to look.
> I took some without the flash. How about this!


 
They look great! Beautiful color!


----------



## daughtybag

anniethecat said:


> They look great!



Thanks anniethecat!


----------



## anniethecat

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Are the banane the bambou with a thinner heel? Trying to gauge my size. Thanks!


 
No, the banane is the lady peep with a lower heel.


----------



## anniethecat

Brandee Nickie said:


> There isn't a boutique close to me. I'm going to have to get them online. I'm nervous as I have never tried any on.


 
Ok let me try to explain.  I am a size 10 US...in CL I take a 41 (which would be an 11) in my true size (TTS).  So a full size up from my US size.  The Bana is the same as the Banane which I took in my CL TTS 41.  Make sense?


----------



## anniethecat

daughtybag said:


> Thanks anniethecat!


 
You're welcome. Enjoy them!


----------



## fbj3936

Hi there. Yes, I went true to size. I had ordered a 39.5 and had to return them for a smaller size. The 39s fit great. I am a 9 in normal shoes. I have medium width feet as well and these work great because the cut of the shoe gives the side of your inner foot "breathing room" if you need it.  Enjoy!




daughtybag said:


> Hi there fbj3936,
> As I was searching for Sixties sizing, I ran across your post.
> I would just like to ask you , if you don't mind how does your sixties( the  3 inch  pumps)  fit? Is it true to size? I have medium width feet.
> I am a US9 same as your size, but then I cant try these shoes rather than buying it online. I hope you can share your thoughts on these as I am tempted to get the 38.5 size as Im afraid it would be too big for a size 9,. Thanks in advance!


----------



## daughtybag

fbj3936 said:


> Hi there. Yes, I went true to size. I had ordered a 39.5 and had to return them for a smaller size. The 39s fit great. I am a 9 in normal shoes. I have medium width feet as well and these work great because the cut of the shoe gives the side of your inner foot "breathing room" if you need it.  Enjoy!



Hi there fbj3936!
Thanks  for your reply . Have a nice day!


----------



## sshoelover

anniethecat said:


> I have only tried on the 140 and I couls tell I would have a hard time with them.  Most people have reported that the 120 are way more comfortable, I think one member here compared them to wearing slippers


The 120's are so much different from the 140's when walking in them and you really can't tell the hight difference! I have both and think they both run TTS. I am a 9 so a 39 fits perfectly! (Actually - even though CL's are supposed to be sky high....I love my 120's - I never have to think about the occasion, I just run! And they are mandarine red!!!! How cool is that!)


----------



## daughtybag

Hi ladies!
I would like to ask anyone who owns a horatio slingback. i've read here that you have to go up 1/2  on your TTS. I am a Size 9 US (39) . My  ysl tribute 75 sandals shoes with a size 39.5 is with an insole measurement of 10 1/8.
Do you think a Horatio slingback in size 40 with an insole measurement of  10 1/3 be too big for me or would it fit.


----------



## MZINDP

In CL Boots I usually go a size bigger b/c if I wear socks I want a comfortable fit.


----------



## Zahzah

Hey random question  does CL shoe box come with price on the front? I know it's a random question. Thanks


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Zahzah said:
			
		

> Hey random question  does CL shoe box come with price on the front? I know it's a random question. Thanks



I've had boxes arrive with and without the price tag on them.


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

anniethecat said:


> I have only tried on the 140 and I couls tell I would have a hard time with them.  Most people have reported that the 120 are way more comfortable, I think one member here compared them to wearing slippers



Thank you for info. I generally like my heels really high so we'll see what I decide to go with.


----------



## jamidee

Anyone know how maralena run?


----------



## tachanka

Hello

Model *Bianca 140* patent leather black
Size 38.5 = 8.5 - TTS - *but on the narrow foot*. Insole (247 mm)
At the side of the shoe near the toes is short, although the foot is not wide. Shoes do not stretch.


----------



## leana01

Hi ladies!

So, I just got my patent leather Bianca's last Friday and Friday, Saturday, and Sunday I wore them around the house with thick socks hoping to stretch out the toe box. Today I wore them to work for the first time and my toes are NUMB. The length is fine (slight heel slippage) but for some reason my toes feel crammed. 

How long must I suffer before these babies give my toes some relief?

BTW, my feet are average width. Definitely not wide but not narrow either. My U.S. size in most most brands is a 9M and I bought the Bianca's in size 39.5 based on my SA's suggestion. This is my first pair of CL's however I have a pair of Summerissima's, Volpi's, and Glory sandals on the way - all size 39.5. I hope these all fit!

TIA!
Leana


----------



## amag520

Alright, you lovely TPFers have been so sweet and helpful in the past, please lend your shoe sizing smarts again if you have a moment:

Non-CL's: 6.5/7
CLs:
Miss Tack 36.5
Hela 37
Simple Botta 37
Bibi 14mm 37 (Should have gotten 36.5)
Cathedrale 36
Suede Turqoise Ron Ron 37....so old RonRon sizing I think.
Mamanouk 37.5

ALRIGHT. So the dilemma.  I found a pair of nude very prives. Seller listed as 36 so I thought YAY but then realized they were a 35.5  She says she is usually a 36 and they are large on her, so I'm wondering if I could fit?? What do you guys think? I know Pigalles are crazy so maybe very prives are too??  Thanks for any guidance!!!

Also if anyone wants to chime in on Lady Lynches. I'm guessing I'm a 36 in those too?


----------



## beagly911

amag520 said:


> Alright, you lovely TPFers have been so sweet and helpful in the past, please lend your shoe sizing smarts again if you have a moment:
> 
> Non-CL's: 6.5/7
> CLs:
> Miss Tack 36.5
> Hela 37
> Simple Botta 37
> Bibi 14mm 37 (Should have gotten 36.5)
> Cathedrale 36
> Suede Turqoise Ron Ron 37....so old RonRon sizing I think.
> Mamanouk 37.5
> 
> ALRIGHT. So the dilemma. I found a pair of nude very prives. Seller listed as 36 so I thought YAY but then realized they were a 35.5 She says she is usually a 36 and they are large on her, so I'm wondering if I could fit?? What do you guys think? I know Pigalles are crazy so maybe very prives are too?? Thanks for any guidance!!!
> 
> Also if anyone wants to chime in on Lady Lynches. I'm guessing I'm a 36 in those too?


In my opinion, no you are a 36.5 (maybe a 37) TTS in CL's...if they were a 36 you might be able to get them stretched by a cobbler but a 35.5....you'll have toe overhang and the toe box will be INCREDIBLY tight!!! I like a bit looser shoe and am a 40 TTS and that's what I take in the VP, could do a 39.5 with some stretching...and a lot of time!


----------



## amag520

beagly911 said:
			
		

> In my opinion, no you are a 36.5 (maybe a 37) TTS in CL's...if they were a 36 you might be able to get them stretched by a cobbler but a 35.5....you'll have toe overhang and the toe box will be INCREDIBLY tight!!! I like a bit looser shoe and am a 40 TTS and that's what I take in the VP, could do a 39.5 with some stretching...and a lot of time!



Thank you!! Sad to let them go but they would have no use in my closet it they don't fit. . 
Thank you!


----------



## beagly911

amag520 said:


> Thank you!! Sad to let them go but they would have no use in my closet it they don't fit. .
> Thank you!


 Sorry!!! You'll find them I'm sure!!!


----------



## daughtybag

HI ladies!
Anyone who owns a Christian Louboutin Dordogne and WOODAOLA?
I would like to know if these runs true to size?
I found a Louboutin Dordogne in 39 and a WOODAOLA with a 9.75 inches insole measurement in size 38.5. I usually get the 10 inches insoles.But some  38.5  CL's can fit me considering it is an open toe style of shoes. What do you think? Need you thoughts ! thanks in advance!


----------



## yellowSunflower

hi, i am new here & was suggested to come to this thread to ask about sizing of Lady Peep patent leather... these will be my first pair of CL's, anyway i went into my local Loubie boutique & tried a pair on in a size 38 -i'm a size 7.5 in american designers & YSL well the lady peeps fit fine... my question is should i go ahead and order my true size or stick with the 38? i am in the process of losing a large amount of weight and while i know the length of my foot wont change, sometimes with width may... i also would like to know how well patent leather streches? thanks so much you guys!


----------



## calisurf

leana01 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> 
> So, I just got my patent leather Bianca's last Friday and Friday, Saturday, and Sunday I wore them around the house with thick socks hoping to stretch out the toe box. Today I wore them to work for the first time and my toes are NUMB. The length is fine (slight heel slippage) but for some reason my toes feel crammed.
> 
> How long must I suffer before these babies give my toes some relief?
> 
> BTW, my feet are average width. Definitely not wide but not narrow either. My U.S. size in most most brands is a 9M and I bought the Bianca's in size 39.5 based on my SA's suggestion. This is my first pair of CL's however I have a pair of Summerissima's, Volpi's, and Glory sandals on the way - all size 39.5. I hope these all fit!
> 
> TIA!
> Leana



I find Biancas (140) to be very uncomfortable and not a work shoe. I think there is a thread that goes into Biancas and all that. Maybe find relief or commiseration there. HTH


----------



## calisurf

yellowSunflower said:
			
		

> hi, i am new here & was suggested to come to this thread to ask about sizing of Lady Peep patent leather... these will be my first pair of CL's, anyway i went into my local Loubie boutique & tried a pair on in a size 38 -i'm a size 7.5 in american designers & YSL well the lady peeps fit fine... my question is should i go ahead and order my true size or stick with the 38? i am in the process of losing a large amount of weight and while i know the length of my foot wont change, sometimes with width may... i also would like to know how well patent leather streches? thanks so much you guys!



I am a straight 7.5 in YSL, etc. (insole length=9.5"). All my LPs (patent, eel, etc) are 37.5.  (and I used to size up...my patent VPs are 38, but I lost about 2-3 jean sizes and now they are very loose and they stretch a bit)

HTH!


----------



## Zahzah

My black patent simples arrived to today and I love them the toe box fits perfectly I went up half a size up but my heels slightly slip out. Don't know if I should exchange them or not :/


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Zahzah said:


> My black patent simples arrived to today and I love them the toe box fits perfectly I went up half a size up but my heels slightly slip out. Don't know if I should exchange them or not :/


I am a US6.5 and bought 37 for Simples and they are now so loose.  You might want to size down although the toe-box might be tight because they do stretch out.  Just my opinion so please see what others has to say.


----------



## Zahzah

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am a US6.5 and bought 37 for Simples and they are now so loose.  You might want to size down although the toe-box might be tight because they do stretch out.  Just my opinion so please see what others has to say.



Were they kid leather or patent?


----------



## chloe.elizabeth

Zahzah said:


> My black patent simples arrived to today and I love them the toe box fits perfectly I went up half a size up but my heels slightly slip out. Don't know if I should exchange them or not :/



I would definitely exchange them for half a size down!  I bought the regular leather simples and they fit perfectly (heel slipping out a bit) but after walking around in my house in them for a few days my heel was constantly slipping out so much!  I exchanged them for half a size down and they were quite tight and very uncomfortable at first, but now (after wearing them about 5 times out... with a bit of pain) they fit perfectly and are very comfortably!

Exchange them... you'll be happy you! did


----------



## Zahzah

chloe.elizabeth said:


> I would definitely exchange them for half a size down!  I bought the regular leather simples and they fit perfectly (heel slipping out a bit) but after walking around in my house in them for a few days my heel was constantly slipping out so much!  I exchanged them for half a size down and they were quite tight and very uncomfortable at first, but now (after wearing them about 5 times out... with a bit of pain) they fit perfectly and are very comfortably!
> 
> Exchange them... you'll be happy you! did



They are patent leather, they fit perfectly on the toe box but slight heel slippage. But man are the shoes lovely.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Zahzah said:


> Were they kid leather or patent?


Patent and they stretched out fairly quickly.  I have massive heel slippage.  If you can bear the breaking in period, I think you size down by half.


----------



## Zahzah

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Patent and they stretched out fairly quickly.  I have massive heel slippage.  If you can bear the breaking in period, I think you size down by half.



yeah i just spoke to the girl over the phone, really helpful! i think i am going to exchange them.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Zahzah said:


> yeah i just spoke to the girl over the phone, really helpful! i think i am going to exchange them.


I think you would be happier in the long run!
Good luck!


----------



## Zahzah

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I think you would be happier in the long run!
> Good luck!



Thank you! 
I was really happy to see my parcel but now i got to return and exchange them.


----------



## leana01

calisurf said:


> I find Biancas (140) to be very uncomfortable and not a work shoe. I think there is a thread that goes into Biancas and all that. Maybe find relief or commiseration there. HTH


 
Thank you! I'll have to search for that thread!  I wore them again today and they're much better. I'm hoping they'll get better each time!


----------



## bougainvillier

Does anyone know how Milady 100mm Chantilly lace and satin runs? 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198656

I am 35 in VP and LP for reference. Thanks ladies


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Zahzah said:


> Thank you!
> I was really happy to see my parcel but now i got to return and exchange them.


I know the pain all too well!!!  Argh!!!
Hang in there


----------



## Zahzah

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I know the pain all too well!!!  Argh!!!
> Hang in there



Thanks 
Im glad i have had great service i was worried about sending them back for an exchange but the staff is really lovely


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Zahzah said:


> Thanks
> Im glad i have had great service i was worried about sending them back for an exchange but the staff is really lovely


Remember the SA's name and be super polite and nice to them and they will really do whatever they can for you

Look forward to your reveal when you finally get them!


----------



## GrRoxy

Does someone know anything about comfort/pitch/toebox of the Manon 120 kid?


----------



## cocokarlie

Hi! I'm looking at some Decolzeps on ebay and they're size 38. I wear 38.5 for simple 70 and 38 for new simples 100/120. Would these fit? I have narrow feet but longer toes. Thanks!

shoplindasstuff.net/u/u4/g14/l387311/2927640-63656.jpg
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310413804501?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2432wt_1392


----------



## daughtybag

Hello ladies!

I would like to ask if anyone of you have tried the Christian Louboutin DECOUPATA?
How is the fit and the heel height? Any problems with the strappy style?
I saw a 40.5 and I am a size US 9. The 40.5 has an insole measurement of 10 3/8.
DO you think this is not too big or just fine? Thanks!


----------



## cvbaby

Hi!
I have a pair of Lisse 100 nappa in 39 which fit snug but good and a pair of new decoltissimo 85 in 40 that are very snug in the toe. I am normally a 9 and have ordered a foot measuring device to get my exact measurements. I have a wider foot.

I just purchased a pair of Alti 160 spikes in natural cork in a 39 and they are super tight in the toe, they seem unwearable so I have them listed on eBay and bonanza hoping to sell so I can get a size up. Do you think this is the best choice or should I try to stretch them? My issue is that if I try to stretch and they still dont fit that I may devalue them since they are currently brand new. Thanks for reading and for any advice


----------



## ouija board

Hello, ladies! I need some advice on Pigalle sizing since I can't try on the 120s before I buy. 

Current CLs: 
Pigalle 100 in kidskin 35.5--initially fit perfectly, slightly snug in toe box before stretching out a little, but now (maybe my feet have swelled because of the summer) is tight across the toes and leaves them numb after 30min. 

Very Prive 36 in watersnake--slightly large; 35.5 works better

Cornielle 35.5--fits perfectly

Summerissimas 35.5--fits perfectly

My question is, if I am wait listed for Pigalle 120 in patent leather for a size 35, will it be too snug if the kidskin Pigalle 100s are a tad tight even after a few short wearings? The online SA and an SA at Madison both were definite that I'd need a 35, but now I am worried that they will be too small in the toe box. I do have bunions, so before buying CLs, I always erred on the larger side for comfort. To complicate matters, the CL website has only one size available for black patent Pigalle 120s...35.5...the temptation to go ahead and order them is tremendous! Thanks for any advice/talking me off the ledge!!


----------



## daughtybag

daughtybag said:
			
		

> Hello ladies!
> 
> I would like to ask if anyone of you have tried the Christian Louboutin DECOUPATA?
> How is the fit and the heel height? Any problems with the strappy style?
> I saw a 40.5 and I am a size US 9. The 40.5 has an insole measurement of 10 3/8.
> DO you think this is not too big or just fine? Thanks!



Anyone tried on the DECOUPATA. Thanks again!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ouija board said:


> Hello, ladies! I need some advice on Pigalle sizing since I can't try on the 120s before I buy.
> 
> Current CLs:
> Pigalle 100 in kidskin 35.5--initially fit perfectly, slightly snug in toe box before stretching out a little, but now (maybe my feet have swelled because of the summer) is tight across the toes and leaves them numb after 30min.
> 
> Very Prive 36 in watersnake--slightly large; 35.5 works better
> 
> Cornielle 35.5--fits perfectly
> 
> Summerissimas 35.5--fits perfectly
> 
> My question is, if I am wait listed for Pigalle 120 in patent leather for a size 35, will it be too snug if the kidskin Pigalle 100s are a tad tight even after a few short wearings? The online SA and an SA at Madison both were definite that I'd need a 35, but now I am worried that they will be too small in the toe box. I do have bunions, so before buying CLs, I always erred on the larger side for comfort. To complicate matters, the CL website has only one size available for black patent Pigalle 120s...35.5...the temptation to go ahead and order them is tremendous! Thanks for any advice/talking me off the ledge!!


I personally think you should not go up and stay with 35.  The pitch for 120s will make it impossible for you to walk with your feet sliding forward leaving a gap in the heels.  

My feet are swelling up like crazy in the summer months and on a bad day, I cannot even get my foot into some of the pairs, but if I go up even half a size on 120s, I will have to scoop up the shoe with my toes trying not to make them off of me when I am walking.

They will stretch, I assure you!


----------



## ouija board

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I personally think you should not go up and stay with 35.  The pitch for 120s will make it impossible for you to walk with your feet sliding forward leaving a gap in the heels.
> 
> My feet are swelling up like crazy in the summer months and on a bad day, I cannot even get my foot into some of the pairs, but if I go up even half a size on 120s, I will have to scoop up the shoe with my toes trying not to make them off of me when I am walking.
> 
> They will stretch, I assure you!



Thank you for the assurance! I just need to be patient and wait for the 35, and hope for cooler weather so my feet quit swelling


----------



## calisurf

cocokarlie said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm looking at some Decolzeps on ebay and they're size 38. I wear 38.5 for simple 70 and 38 for new simples 100/120. Would these fit? I have narrow feet but longer toes. Thanks!
> 
> shoplindasstuff.net/u/u4/g14/l387311/2927640-63656.jpg
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310413804501?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2432wt_1392



I size .5 up from my simple size in Decolettes and these.


----------



## calisurf

cvbaby said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I have a pair of Lisse 100 nappa in 39 which fit snug but good and a pair of new decoltissimo 85 in 40 that are very snug in the toe. I am normally a 9 and have ordered a foot measuring device to get my exact measurements. I have a wider foot.
> 
> I just purchased a pair of Alti 160 spikes in natural cork in a 39 and they are super tight in the toe, they seem unwearable so I have them listed on eBay and bonanza hoping to sell so I can get a size up. Do you think this is the best choice or should I try to stretch them? My issue is that if I try to stretch and they still dont fit that I may devalue them since they are currently brand new. Thanks for reading and for any advice



I find Altis to be extremely uncomfortable even with the .5 size up. Stretching a spike shoe is hard too!  Not sure can offer best advice here. Other than trying to find a 39.5 to try on. Maybe one of he black/black spike from NM or BG?


----------



## calisurf

ouija board said:
			
		

> Hello, ladies! I need some advice on Pigalle sizing since I can't try on the 120s before I buy.
> 
> Current CLs:
> Pigalle 100 in kidskin 35.5--initially fit perfectly, slightly snug in toe box before stretching out a little, but now (maybe my feet have swelled because of the summer) is tight across the toes and leaves them numb after 30min.
> 
> Very Prive 36 in watersnake--slightly large; 35.5 works better
> 
> Cornielle 35.5--fits perfectly
> 
> Summerissimas 35.5--fits perfectly
> 
> My question is, if I am wait listed for Pigalle 120 in patent leather for a size 35, will it be too snug if the kidskin Pigalle 100s are a tad tight even after a few short wearings? The online SA and an SA at Madison both were definite that I'd need a 35, but now I am worried that they will be too small in the toe box. I do have bunions, so before buying CLs, I always erred on the larger side for comfort. To complicate matters, the CL website has only one size available for black patent Pigalle 120s...35.5...the temptation to go ahead and order them is tremendous! Thanks for any advice/talking me off the ledge!!



Pigalle 100 are TTS 
Pigalle 120 are 1 full size down

The 35.5 = a 36.5. They are going to be ridiculously big!
I wear 37.5 in Simples and have 36.5 in Pigalle 120s.


----------



## bougainvillier

Hi gal - I was there exactly a week ago. The 34.5 black patent shows up there on the website - that's the one I returned (without thinking/asking ladies here beforehand I was risking it will fit but it didnt)

For what matters, I think you might be fine in the 34.5 (with some toe box stretching but that's your length). Dont think I am crazy - I have some same shoes as you:
VP python I am perfect in 35
Corneille 35 I tried on, perfect
I am a true 35 in CL: Lady Peep and other styles mostly, only good in lower heels/flats in 35.5. So if I am right your feet are half size bigger than mine. As I said I ordered the 34.5 and tried on for 5 mins, I am pretty pretty sure I will need 34. They are huge! But notice, I dont have bunion and I have average-narrowish feet for your record.

HTH

Also - the online boutique suggested 34.5 for me... return is quite hassle free. Although they charge you $10 for the return shipping if you return for full refund instead of exchange...



ouija board said:


> Hello, ladies! I need some advice on Pigalle sizing since I can't try on the 120s before I buy.
> 
> Current CLs:
> Pigalle 100 in kidskin 35.5--initially fit perfectly, slightly snug in toe box before stretching out a little, but now (maybe my feet have swelled because of the summer) is tight across the toes and leaves them numb after 30min.
> 
> Very Prive 36 in watersnake--slightly large; 35.5 works better
> 
> Cornielle 35.5--fits perfectly
> 
> Summerissimas 35.5--fits perfectly
> 
> My question is, if I am wait listed for Pigalle 120 in patent leather for a size 35, will it be too snug if the kidskin Pigalle 100s are a tad tight even after a few short wearings? The online SA and an SA at Madison both were definite that I'd need a 35, but now I am worried that they will be too small in the toe box. I do have bunions, so before buying CLs, I always erred on the larger side for comfort. To complicate matters, the CL website has only one size available for black patent Pigalle 120s...35.5...the temptation to go ahead and order them is tremendous! Thanks for any advice/talking me off the ledge!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Gals - I am wondering what will my YouYou and YoYo size be? I understand YouYou as the new YoYo, but does the sizing of YoYo change though the years?

I am looking at this pair of YoYo Orlato (pink lace) 95mm in 36, which I believe is quite an old model? I am VP 35, pigalle 120 34. You think I will fit? How about the new season YouYou 85mm? Will I be TTS 35? Thanks!


----------



## cvbaby

calisurf said:


> I find Altis to be extremely uncomfortable even with the .5 size up. Stretching a spike shoe is hard too!  Not sure can offer best advice here. Other than trying to find a 39.5 to try on. Maybe one of he black/black spike from NM or BG?



Thank you so much for your advice. You confirmed my concerns about stretching the spikes, and I can see how the Altis would be super uncomfortable even a size up. After I sell these I might need to get the Pigalle Spikes instead. This is hurting my heart right now to have the Altis in my closet not being able to be worn!

What size would you recommend the Pigalle Spikes for me judging from my 39 Lisse Nappa and my 40 new decoltissimo 85? I feel like I could probably swing a 39 but a 40 might be better


----------



## ouija board

Thank you, Calisurf and Bougainvillier! Before I spoke to the online rep, I was thinking I needed a 34.5 (1 full size down according to the experts here), but I wasn't sure if I needed to go down that much with patent. Sounds like I do based on your sizing, Bougainvillier. Thanks again, ladies!


----------



## Kynya

Hi,
I need some help with sizing as I will be purchasing my first two pairs of CLs this week. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I wish I had tiny feet but I wear a size 10. Hopefully someone has some insight on larger sizes. 



Some info that could help us help you:
&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes Aldo 41, Jessica Simpson, Steve Madden, Bebe & Sergio Rossi all size 10
&#8226; Width of feet Average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are None as of yet 
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from Lady Gres in leather and Lady Peep in patent or Lady Peep spikes (still deciding) 

I could technically wear a 9.5 but a lot of companies don't make 9.5s and usually a 10 feels better on my slightly larger left foot. I was wondering since the leather ones are easier to stretch if I should get a 9.5 and just stretch the left to fit.

Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> Gals - I am wondering what will my YouYou and YoYo size be? I understand YouYou as the new YoYo, but does the sizing of YoYo change though the years?
> 
> I am looking at this pair of YoYo Orlato (pink lace) 95mm in 36, which I believe is quite an old model? I am VP 35, pigalle 120 34. You think I will fit? How about the new season YouYou 85mm? Will I be TTS 35? Thanks!



Hmm, can't be sure about Yoyo Orlato in 36, but you'd definitely be 35 in the You You and Yoyo 100  My nude patent Yoyo from Fall 2009 is a size 35.


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:
			
		

> Hmm, can't be sure about Yoyo Orlato in 36, but you'd definitely be 35 in the You You and Yoyo 100  My nude patent Yoyo from Fall 2009 is a size 35.



Thanks! You always come to my rescue


----------



## heiress-ox

Kynya said:


> Hi,
> I need some help with sizing as I will be purchasing my first two pairs of CLs this week. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I wish I had tiny feet but I wear a size 10. Hopefully someone has some insight on larger sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes Aldo 41, Jessica Simpson, Steve Madden, Bebe & Sergio Rossi all size 10
>  Width of feet Average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are None as of yet
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from Lady Gres in leather and Lady Peep in patent or Lady Peep spikes (still deciding)
> 
> I could technically wear a 9.5 but a lot of companies don't make 9.5s and usually a 10 feels better on my slightly larger left foot. I was wondering since the leather ones are easier to stretch if I should get a 9.5 and just stretch the left to fit.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies.



we wear the same US size Aldo 41 etc.. and i take a 41.5 and sometimes even a 42 in Louboutin shoes.  i have heard of some ladies taking a size 41 and being a 10 US, but a 41.5 is a better fit for me usually.


----------



## heiress-ox

ladies i need some help with sizing for the black patent Decollete 868.  

i'm a US size 10, but a 41 in Aldo shoes and Tory Burch Flats (could do a 10.5).  
in CLS my TTS is usually a 41.5 i do have a pair of size 41s & a pair of 42s. 

i previously purchased a pair of size 41 decolletes from ebay and sold them as although i could stuff my feet in them after coaxing, they were just too small.

i'm just curious if i should size up to a 42 or stick with a 41.5, since i know the decollete runs quite small.


----------



## bagsbags046

Hi ladies I really need some help with sizing for patent pigalles. There is no christian louboutin boutique where I live, only Holt Renfrew and their selection sucks.. so I'm looking to buy patent pigalle 120s online. But I don't know how they fit!

&#8226; I wear size 7 in ysl patent tribtoos , and size 6 in chanel flats with the patent cap-toe

&#8226; Width of feet: quite wide 

&#8226; for other christian louboutins, I am a size 7 IN LADY GRES 160mm  

please help!


----------



## ESQ.

Hello ladies, i ordered the pigalle "sex" 100mm in a size 37.5 
my true us size is a 7.5 , i wear a 38 in bibis and mostly a 38.5 in other louboutins - will i have a problem with sizing or these should fit me well?


----------



## bougainvillier

Hi ladies - how does Declic suede 140mm run? I did a search and it seems some are saying that "size 0.5 up on Declic in general because of the tight toe box, but for 140mm, size down 0.5 on top of that because of high pitch, thus TTS for 140mm". Some are saying "same sizing as pigalle 120mm, thus 1 to 0.5 down from TTS"... This is a bit confusing for me to decide which one to go with. What's your experience? Thanks!


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> Hi ladies - how does Declic suede 140mm run? I did a search and it seems some are saying that "size 0.5 up on Declic in general because of the tight toe box, but for 140mm, size down 0.5 on top of that because of high pitch, thus TTS for 140mm". Some are saying "same sizing as pigalle 120mm, thus 1 to 0.5 down from TTS"... This is a bit confusing for me to decide which one to go with. What's your experience? Thanks!



Bahaha if you want you can pm me next time  These are my sizes

Declic 120 (old) 35.5
Declic 140 35
New Declic 120 35 (a little tight though)

Hope that helps!


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:
			
		

> Bahaha if you want you can pm me next time  These are my sizes
> 
> Declic 120 (old) 35.5
> Declic 140 35
> New Declic 120 35 (a little tight though)
> 
> Hope that helps!



Hahaha you are the best!!! You sure own all the CLs I'm fond of dear!!! Thanks again


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> Hahaha you are the best!!! You sure own all the CLs I'm fond of dear!!! Thanks again



No worries! Feel free to PM me anytime you need help with sizing/fit/etc (if I own/owned the style before)


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi Ladies,

What style are these espadrilles?  I have had them for about a year, but rarely use it, because they are too small  I think I have to let them go  I searched in the reference threads and for some reason I thought Dessye had these as well...I must be wrong because I didn't see them in her collection threads. please help


----------



## anniethecat

ESQ. said:


> Hello ladies, i ordered the pigalle "sex" 100mm in a size 37.5
> my true us size is a 7.5 , i wear a 38 in bibis and mostly a 38.5 in other louboutins - will i have a problem with sizing or these should fit me well?


 
Sorry they will be to small, pigalle 100 are taken in your CL TTS.


----------



## laurenychu

i didn`t get a chance to read very far back, but how does the sizing run for the lady peep?

here is some of my sizing for reference:
lady daf: 35.5
pigalle: 34
new simple 35
decolette: 35.5


----------



## ESQ.

anniethecat said:


> Sorry they will be to small, pigalle 100 are taken in your CL TTS.



oh no  any chance i might be able to stretch them? i actually think my TTS cl size is 38 because all my 38.5 have room to spare and my 38 in bibi also have some room


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ESQ. said:


> Hello ladies, i ordered the pigalle "sex" 100mm in a size 37.5
> my true us size is a 7.5 , i wear a 38 in bibis and mostly a 38.5 in other louboutins - will i have a problem with sizing or these should fit me well?


My true US size is a 6.5 and my Pigalle 100s are 37.
The toe-box is narrow so trying to stretch a pair that is half a size too small would be excruciating IMO.
Exchange them if you can.


----------



## bougainvillier

laurenychu said:
			
		

> i didn`t get a chance to read very far back, but how does the sizing run for the lady peep?
> 
> here is some of my sizing for reference:
> lady daf: 35.5
> pigalle: 34
> new simple 35
> decolette: 35.5



If I remembered right we are same size. I took pigalle 120 in 34, décolleté in 35.5, vp and LP both in 35. Hth


----------



## ouija board

bagsbags046 said:


> Hi ladies I really need some help with sizing for patent pigalles. There is no christian louboutin boutique where I live, only Holt Renfrew and their selection sucks.. so I'm looking to buy patent pigalle 120s online. But I don't know how they fit!
> 
>  I wear size 7 in ysl patent tribtoos , and size 6 in chanel flats with the patent cap-toe
> 
>  Width of feet: quite wide
> 
>  for other christian louboutins, I am a size 7 IN LADY GRES 160mm
> 
> please help!



I can't help you yet, but I have a pair of Pigalle 120mm in patent on their way in a size 35. I am a 35.5 in YSL Tribtoos, both heel heights, and usually a 35.5 in CLs, so I'll let you know how the size 35 Pigalles fit me. I'm concerned they will be too big based on what the ladies here have said, but it's the size that I was wait listed for, and the store didn't have a 34.5.


----------



## laurenychu

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> If I remembered right we are same size. I took pigalle 120 in 34, décolleté in 35.5, vp and LP both in 35. Hth



Thank you!!


----------



## bagsbags046

ouija board said:


> I can't help you yet, but I have a pair of Pigalle 120mm in patent on their way in a size 35. I am a 35.5 in YSL Tribtoos, both heel heights, and usually a 35.5 in CLs, so I'll let you know how the size 35 Pigalles fit me. I'm concerned they will be too big based on what the ladies here have said, but it's the size that I was wait listed for, and the store didn't have a 34.5.


yes let me know. thank you!


----------



## bougainvillier

laurenychu said:


> Thank you!!



No problem! I know you have the lady daf. Did you try on the daf? What size is good for you in those? Would you say 35? How does your lady daf fit? Does 35 for lady daf fit better or 35.5?


----------



## Zahzah

Can anyone recommend any low heel open toe shoes. Thanks


----------



## laurenychu

bougainvillier said:


> No problem! I know you have the lady daf. Did you try on the daf? What size is good for you in those? Would you say 35? How does your lady daf fit? Does 35 for lady daf fit better or 35.5?



i`m tts in daf (although i only tried on and don`t own) and 1/2 size up for lady daf. i would definitely go up the 1/2 size on the lady because it fits me perfectly with no insoles, if i were to go tts it would be too small. are you getting a pair?!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hello everyone!

Any advice on Daff sizing would be much appreciated.

I have a pair of Daffs (black kid) size 36.5.
I hate my feet because its too erratic.  When I first bought them, the right foot was snug and my left very tight.  Now, I cannot even get my foot in.
I had a cobbler stretch them out twice and still struggling.

I have the following:

VP in 36.5 thats snug coz not broken in, but 37 would have been heel slippage
Patent Bianca 36.5
Fifi 36.5
Lady Peep 36.5 (snug coz not worn in)
Croizizi 37
Simples 37 (heel slippage after few wears)
Pigalle 100s and Pigalle Platos 37
Maggies 37
Boots in general 37
Highness 37 (slight heel slippage)
Pigalle 120 36
Lady Lynch 36

To name a few...

Do you think I can eventually make my size 36.5 work, or should I trade them in for size 37.  Any advice would be much appreciated.  I hear its TTS, but cant even figure out which is really my CL TTS.

Thank you so much!!!

XOXOXO!!!


----------



## Pyxxeestyx

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Any advice on Daff sizing would be much appreciated.
> 
> I have a pair of Daffs (black kid) size 36.5.
> I hate my feet because its too erratic.  When I first bought them, the right foot was snug and my left very tight.  Now, I cannot even get my foot in.
> I had a cobbler stretch them out twice and still struggling.
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> VP in 36.5 thats snug coz not broken in, but 37 would have been heel slippage
> Patent Bianca 36.5
> Fifi 36.5
> Lady Peep 36.5 (snug coz not worn in)
> Croizizi 37
> Simples 37 (heel slippage after few wears)
> Pigalle 100s and Pigalle Platos 37
> Maggies 37
> Boots in general 37
> Highness 37 (slight heel slippage)
> Pigalle 120 36
> Lady Lynch 36
> 
> To name a few...
> 
> Do you think I can eventually make my size 36.5 work, or should I trade them in for size 37.  Any advice would be much appreciated.  I hear its TTS, but cant even figure out which is really my CL TTS.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> XOXOXO!!!



I wouldn't go up in the daff, I have them in my US TTS. Thats what TTS means. Mine are tight or have heel heel slippage depending on the time of day, salt intake, heat I mean you name it. Kid just stretches so much that you do not want to be unstable at that height!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Pyxxeestyx said:


> I wouldn't go up in the daff, I have them in my US TTS. Thats what TTS means. Mine are tight or have heel heel slippage depending on the time of day, salt intake, heat I mean you name it. Kid just stretches so much that you do not want to be unstable at that height!!!


Dear Pyxxeestyx

Thank you for your kind insight.  I am a true US6.5 so according to your advice, I should stay with the pair I have at size 36.5???  It is really tight though.  Japan is extremely hot and humid during the summer months so my feet feels like if it grows a ton and it is so frustrating!!!  I just hope my feet will fit in when the season turns cooler.

I sure hope it stretches out like you say, but I am so worried and if I let the 37s go, I may never be able to get a hold of em.  The shoe to me looks like a Rolando with a huge platform, yikes!!!

Thank you once again!

XOXOXO!!!


----------



## anniethecat

ESQ. said:


> oh no  any chance i might be able to stretch them? i actually think my TTS cl size is 38 because all my 38.5 have room to spare and my 38 in bibi also have some room


 
Well, they would have to stretch a whole size and patent isn't know for stretching as well as the other materials so I would say no, but you can always take them to a cobbler and ask them.  Sorry.


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

MAJOR CRISIS. My nude Bianca 140 came in. But I'm worried that they are too big. I normally wear a 35. LP 35, Any of the 100's are owned in 35. Pigalle 120 34.5. But this Bianca 140 seems to fit a little loose. If I put a heel pad in the back, they are perfect right now. 

But will they stretch? I want to keep them but not if they are going to stretch bad.


----------



## Zahzah

Maybe im used to flats but my simple 70mm seem quite high :/


----------



## bougainvillier

laurenychu said:
			
		

> i`m tts in daf (although i only tried on and don`t own) and 1/2 size up for lady daf. i would definitely go up the 1/2 size on the lady because it fits me perfectly with no insoles, if i were to go tts it would be too small. are you getting a pair?!



Hmm how strange! I would have expect daf and lady daf size the same. People go up on lady daf because of the strap... I don't know yet. Highness or daf or lady daf. I think I prefer lady daf in nude tho. I'm always scared it would look too chunky on me... But your mod picture made my jaw dropped


----------



## laurenychu

bougainvillier said:


> Hmm how strange! I would have expect daf and lady daf size the same. People go up on lady daf because of the strap... I don't know yet. Highness or daf or lady daf. I think I prefer lady daf in nude tho. I'm always scared it would look too chunky on me... But your mod picture made my jaw dropped



trying to get my hands on the beige myself! i feel so guilty that i JUST got the black pair though haha. i like the lady because the strap balances it imo. hurry hurry so we can be shoe twinsies!


----------



## cvbaby

Good Morning Ladies

What size would you recommend the Pigalle Spikes for me judging from my 39 Lisse Nappa (a little snug but good fit) and my 40 new decoltissimo 85 kid (snug in the toe)? I feel like I could probably swing a 39 but a 40 might be better? My foot measures an 8.5 but they are a little wide so I usually go for a 9 in other shoes

Also I am looking at Christian Louboutin Rouge Python Declic 140 39.5. How do these run?


Thank you so much for your advice


----------



## a4alice

Hey everyone, I'm new to the Louboutin forum so please do help me here. I am considering a pair of nude patent Pigalle 100mm or 12mm OR the Pigalle Plato (with a bit of platform in the front). I am a true US6 in almost any brand, what size should I get in this particular style? Also I heard that the leather might stretch a bit too? TIA!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

a4alice said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to the Louboutin forum so please do help me here. I am considering a pair of nude patent Pigalle 100mm or 12mm OR the Pigalle Plato (with a bit of platform in the front). I am a true US6 in almost any brand, what size should I get in this particular style? Also I heard that the leather might stretch a bit too? TIA!!


I am a US6.5 and have Pigalle 100 and Pigalle Plato 120 in 37 and Pigalle 120 in 36. 

Therefore, you should be:
36.5 for Pigalle 100 and Pigalle Plato 120.
35.5 for Pigalle 120 and Pigalle Plato 140.

Good luck!

Good luck!


----------



## a4alice

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am a US6.5 and have Pigalle 100 and Pigalle Plato 120 in 37 and Pigalle 120 in 36.
> 
> Therefore, you should be:
> 36.5 for Pigalle 100 and Pigalle Plato 120.
> 35.5 for Pigalle 120 and Pigalle Plato 140.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Good luck!




Oh!!! Thank you soo much for your quick reply!!! I've been eyeing a pointy-toe yet comfortable CL for such a long time now, I was also wondering if you know any sizing info for the Decolette and the New Decoltissimo?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

a4alice said:


> Oh!!! Thank you soo much for your quick reply!!! I've been eyeing a pointy-toe yet comfortable CL for such a long time now, I was also wondering if you know any sizing info for the Decolette and the New Decoltissimo?


Gosh, dunno about the Decolette, but the New Decoltissimos should be the same size as Pigalle 100s.

Hope this helps.


----------



## calisurf

a4alice said:
			
		

> Oh!!! Thank you soo much for your quick reply!!! I've been eyeing a pointy-toe yet comfortable CL for such a long time now, I was also wondering if you know any sizing info for the Decolette and the New Decoltissimo?



Decolette I went up .5


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi Ladies,

The style that got me into CLs is the Pigalle black patent 120mm. I saw them in the magazine and fell in love. 

I have a normal arch and normal width

I wear 36.5 in Maudissima 100
Daffodile 36.5

I have done searches on the sizing and it's a bit confusing, just because of the patent finish. I understand it does not stretch much? Also I understand Daffodile and Maudissima run .5 size small. Which would make me a true CL 36? 
So would I be a  35.5 or 35?

Any help is greatly appreciated,
Thank you TPFers


----------



## nickynamfon

Hi, i would like to know the sizing of Divinoche 160

I'm tts 35
Pigalle 120 34
Lady peep 35
Daffodil suede 35
Filter 34

I'm wondering should I go for 34.5 or 34 in Divinoche? I have a very narrow feet. All of my CL heels have to be padded with heel slippage or sometimes around ball of the feet. please help.


----------



## kham

Hi! I'm looking at the patent Daff. How should I size in them? 

My CL TTS is 39 but I'm wondering if I should 1/2 size up because of the patent.
My sizing is:
python highness 160, 39 
pigalle 100, 39, 
pigalle 120, 39
pigalle plato 120, 39
bianca, 38.5/39
bibi,38.5/39
bambou, 39
Greissimo, 38.5/39
Maggie 140, 39.5

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## laperla2015

Hello ladies, I have been reading on this forum for a while now and decided to make an account to ask the following questions:

I don't own a pair of CL's currently because there is only one store that sells CL in the country I live in, this store is two hours away and their selection is very limited. Therefore I am 'forced' to buy online.

My first question is: what is the difference between de Greissimo and the Lady Gres?

Second: I wear a size 39 in some shoes (Guess, Steve Madden), a 40 in Stuart Weitzman and Cavalli, and I have a pair of Prada mules in 40.5 (so the sizing is kind of all over the place). On Ebay I have seen a pair of CL Greissimo in grey flannel fabric. They are a 40 in size. I asked the seller for insole measurements and according to her they measure 10 1/8 inch. So yesterday I have been measuring several pairs of my own shoes and they are all around that same length. However, I have been reading here that the Greissimo's run big. Does anybody here have experience with the flannel fabric? Do they stretch out a lot? Is knowing the insole length even helpful when buying shoes?


----------



## cts900

laperla2015 said:


> Hello ladies, I have been reading on this forum for a while now and decided to make an account to ask the following questions:
> 
> I don't own a pair of CL's currently because there is only one store that sells CL in the country I live in, this store is two hours away and their selection is very limited. Therefore I am 'forced' to buy online.
> 
> My first question is: what is the difference between de Greissimo and the Lady Gres?
> 
> Second: I wear a size 39 in some shoes (Guess, Steve Madden), a 40 in Stuart Weitzman and Cavalli, and I have a pair of Prada mules in 40.5 (so the sizing is kind of all over the place). On Ebay I have seen a pair of CL Greissimo in grey flannel fabric. They are a 40 in size. I asked the seller for insole measurements and according to her they measure 10 1/8 inch. So yesterday I have been measuring several pairs of my own shoes and they are all around that same length. However, I have been reading here that the Greissimo's run big. Does anybody here have experience with the flannel fabric? Do they stretch out a lot? Is knowing the insole length even helpful when buying shoes?



The Greissimo is a higher heel 140mm where the Lady Gres is 120mm.  It also has a more substantial platform to accommodate for the height and a smaller knot at the vamp than the LGs.  "issimo" is a suffix that means bigger so the Greis is essentially a Lady Gres on steroids. 

I have both the Greissimo and the Lady Gres.  I wear the same size in both, which is 38.5, and I am a pretty standard US8-8.5 and take CLs between 38-39.5 for various reasons.  The Greissimo runs quite narrow/tight in the toe box but the length is usually very consistent with your US size so the dilemma becomes whether you would want to pad for heel slippage should you go larger to help with the toebox, or bear the stretching of the toebox to have the right length.

I also have New Simples in the grey flannel and got them in a 38, a 1/2 size down from my normal CL size, only because it was the only pair I could find and wanted them so desperately. At first I thought I had made a huge mistake because the flannel felt so unforgiving.  BUT after only a few wears they formed to my foot perfectly and I find them to be my best fitting pair.  

I hope this all makes sense and helps.  Good luck!


----------



## ouija board

bagsbags046 said:
			
		

> yes let me know. thank you!



Regarding the Pigalle 120 in patent, I got a size 35 since my normal CL size is 35.5 (YSL Tribtoo size 35.5, Tributes 36, Valentino 35.5). The length is slightly big...I can stick my pinky in the gap behind my heel, but the elastic strap inside the heel keeps my heel from slipping out. A 34.5 would probably be the perfect length.  I'm keeping the 35 since the store didn't have a 34.5, and because the toe box on the 35 is very narrow. It would be excruciating if I went down half a size. So far I've worn them around the house the last couple of nights, and I don't feel that the patent has stretched much. Hope this helps, for what it's worth. This is my first pair of Pigalle 120, so my thoughts on sizing may change once I wear them out for real.


----------



## laperla2015

cts900 said:


> The Greissimo is a higher heel 140mm where the Lady Gres is 120mm.  It also has a more substantial platform to accommodate for the height and a smaller knot at the vamp than the LGs.  "issimo" is a suffix that means bigger so the Greis is essentially a Lady Gres on steroids.
> 
> I have both the Greissimo and the Lady Gres.  I wear the same size in both, which is 38.5, and I am a pretty standard US8-8.5 and take CLs between 38-39.5 for various reasons.  The Greissimo runs quite narrow/tight in the toe box but the length is usually very consistent with your US size so the dilemma becomes whether you would want to pad for heel slippage should you go larger to help with the toebox, or bear the stretching of the toebox to have the right length.
> 
> I also have New Simples in the grey flannel and got them in a 38, a 1/2 size down from my normal CL size, only because it was the only pair I could find and wanted them so desperately. At first I thought I had made a huge mistake because the flannel felt so unforgiving.  BUT after only a few wears they formed to my foot perfectly and I find them to be my best fitting pair.
> 
> I hope this all makes sense and helps.  Good luck!



Thank you so much! I decided to just take the plunge and I bought them anyway. Upon closer inspection of the Ebay ad the seller accepts returns (I did not even notice since a lot of sellers won't do this) so there is really no way I can go wrong.


----------



## NHY

Hi there! I will like to purchase the New Simple Pump but I'm not too sure which size should I go for? Anyone can advice on the fit of this model? 

I'm currently a 39.5 for Hyper Prive (which is a little tight, my toes are squashed!) 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## rolando

Hello. I was  wondering if anyone knew if suede rolandos would stretch, as opposed to patent leather ones. 

My patent leather rolandos are 39.5 and hurt like hell

The kid leather rolandos , size 39 fit nice .

Wanted to buy suede ones but unsure what size. Help?

My very prives are 39...and they are loose. Lizard skin stretched a lot. 

38.5 in boots.

Sizing is sooo tricky...but...these shoes are so lovely.


----------



## cts900

laperla2015 said:


> Thank you so much! I decided to just take the plunge and I bought them anyway. Upon closer inspection of the Ebay ad the seller accepts returns (I did not even notice since a lot of sellers won't do this) so there is really no way I can go wrong.



Congrats on selecting such a special pair.  Let me know how they work out!


----------



## bagsbags046

ouija board said:
			
		

> Regarding the Pigalle 120 in patent, I got a size 35 since my normal CL size is 35.5 (YSL Tribtoo size 35.5, Tributes 36, Valentino 35.5). The length is slightly big...I can stick my pinky in the gap behind my heel, but the elastic strap inside the heel keeps my heel from slipping out. A 34.5 would probably be the perfect length.  I'm keeping the 35 since the store didn't have a 34.5, and because the toe box on the 35 is very narrow. It would be excruciating if I went down half a size. So far I've worn them around the house the last couple of nights, and I don't feel that the patent has stretched much. Hope this helps, for what it's worth. This is my first pair of Pigalle 120, so my thoughts on sizing may change once I wear them out for real.



Thanks Hun!


----------



## bougainvillier

Ladies - anyone care to shed some light on (current) Alti 160mm patent? I saw it as 1/2 to full size down but search here shows a lot of ladies went TTS for its tight toe box. 

I am TTS 35 (VP, LP, Altadama); 34 in Pigalle 120mm, 34.5 in Bianca 140mm. Narrowish feet.

TIA


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Ladies - anyone care to shed some light on (current) Alti 160mm patent? I saw it as 1/2 to full size down but search here shows a lot of ladies went TTS for its tight toe box.
> 
> I am TTS 35 (VP, LP, Altadama); 34 in Pigalle 120mm, 34.5 in Bianca 140mm. Narrowish feet.
> 
> TIA


My VP, LP size is a 36.5 so I guess my TTS is a 36.5,  but when I tried out the Alti Spikes, it was a 37 since the toe-box was tough for me.  Then again, unlike you unfortunately, I have slightly wider feet so I think 35 should work for you.

Good luck!  Altis are H.O.T.!!!  Yippeee!!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

NHY said:


> Hi there! I will like to purchase the New Simple Pump but I'm not too sure which size should I go for? Anyone can advice on the fit of this model?
> 
> I'm currently a 39.5 for Hyper Prive (which is a little tight, my toes are squashed!)
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 
I wear a 39.5 in simple. I bought a pair of new simples in Patent today and had to go a half size down to 39. The 39.5 had some room and the SA said they will stretch a little. THe 39 fits perfect. Hope that helps


----------



## calisurf

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Ladies - anyone care to shed some light on (current) Alti 160mm patent? I saw it as 1/2 to full size down but search here shows a lot of ladies went TTS for its tight toe box.
> 
> I am TTS 35 (VP, LP, Altadama); 34 in Pigalle 120mm, 34.5 in Bianca 140mm. Narrowish feet.
> 
> TIA



For alti spikes, the .5 up worked best for me. Very uncomfortable toe box (and pitch) and little chance of the patent spike stretching.


----------



## calisurf

kham said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm looking at the patent Daff. How should I size in them?
> 
> My CL TTS is 39 but I'm wondering if I should 1/2 size up because of the patent.
> My sizing is:
> python highness 160, 39
> pigalle 100, 39,
> pigalle 120, 39
> pigalle plato 120, 39
> bianca, 38.5/39
> bibi,38.5/39
> bambou, 39
> Greissimo, 38.5/39
> Maggie 140, 39.5
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!



I would say TTS. You don't want to step out at that heel height. I have the panama dads which have little chance of stretching and I took those TTS.


----------



## calisurf

InAweWithLoubi said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> The style that got me into CLs is the Pigalle black patent 120mm. I saw them in the magazine and fell in love.
> 
> I have a normal arch and normal width
> 
> I wear 36.5 in Maudissima 100
> Daffodile 36.5
> 
> I have done searches on the sizing and it's a bit confusing, just because of the patent finish. I understand it does not stretch much? Also I understand Daffodile and Maudissima run .5 size small. Which would make me a true CL 36?
> So would I be a  35.5 or 35?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated,
> Thank you TPFers



Pigalle 120 is one full size down, would say 35.5 based on the Daffodile sizing. Patent does stretch and will get more comfortable as you wear it.


----------



## MariaTurquoise

Hi Ladies i'm purchasing my first louboutins off ebay to use as a d.i.y project and i was wondering if this size will fit or be too big. 
My normal shoe size is 6/6.5 uk or 9/9.5 us so i'm louboutins would be 39/39.5 and the louboutins i'm thinking of buying are the 'Alta Spritney' - Which are a 40
I have heard louboutins in general run small so i thought these should be ok but i was hoping for a second opinion
My feet are normal width and i have a slight arch 
These shoes are out of season so i can't try them on in store so i was wondering if you could tell me if the sizing sounds ok 

Thankyou


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Does anyone know how Maudissima 100 Patent pumps are sized :wondering

I wear a size 9 in all shoes
9.5 in Simple Kid
9 in New Simple Patent

Appreciate your help!


----------



## Speedah

Ladies, I need some help with Bambou & Bibi sizing. Some of the newer styles are getting me all confused. 

I'm a 40 in Banane  (could probably do a 40.5)
39.5 in Bianca
40 in Banana
40-40.5 in Old VP sizing (patent); 39.5 in new VP sizing (well, studded VPs)

etc. etc... What size would be the best in the Bibi and Bambou? Does the material make a difference?

Thank you!


----------



## grtlegs

Hi:

I am looking for sizing advice on the new Decollette 554.....I am typically a 40 in New Decoltissimo's, 40.5 in the old Decollette(almond toe)....


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Does anyone know how Maudissima 100 Patent pumps are sized :wondering
> 
> I wear a size 9 in all shoes
> 9.5 in Simple Kid
> 9 in New Simple Patent
> 
> Appreciate your help!


I am a US6.5 and 37 in Simples as well as Maudissimas.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am a US6.5 and 37 in Simples as well as Maudissimas.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## carolly88

Ladies please help! Can anyone tell me the insole measurement for a 35.5 very riche? Or if I have a 35.5 in the Coroclic and they are super snug, will the 35.5 very riche fit?? Thanks!!


----------



## beccadancer

First post! I am just about to buy a pair of Lady Peep in black patent and am absolutely confused as anything over what size to get! I'm in the UK, and usually take a UK 7, which is normally a EU 40. The EU site tells me to go a full size up (I also don't actually understand the difference between French and Italian sizing!), but I thought I'd better get a second opinion, so I called the boutiques in London. The first I spoke to told me absolutely true to size, the second advised half a size up because of the patent. I've Googled and searched and read everything that I can find, but I'm still no clearer. I'm worried about buying too big and then ending up walking out of them or stretching them even further, but then again, I don't want to be hanging out of them because they're too tight. I just have average feet, not wide, not narrow. I really need advice from anyone who can help on this - these are also my first Louboutins, so I'm mega excited!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

sakura said:


> True to size - half size up.


Dear sakura

I saw your post for Bridget sizing.  TTS to half a size up.
I am never sure of my TTS so was wondering if you would be able to give me advice.
I am a US6.5 and have VP, FiFi, Bianca in 36.5 and Simple100 and Pigalle 100 in 37.

Which should I be looking for the Bridget???  Would it be 37?  I happen to see one on the Bay for size 37.5, but assuming it would be slightly too big???

Please kindly give me some advice.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Brandee Nickie

anniethecat said:


> Ok let me try to explain.  I am a size 10 US...in CL I take a 41 (which would be an 11) in my true size (TTS).  So a full size up from my US size.  The Bana is the same as the Banane which I took in my CL TTS 41.  Make sense?



Ok, that does make sense, thanks so much!


----------



## calisurf

Speedah said:
			
		

> Ladies, I need some help with Bambou & Bibi sizing. Some of the newer styles are getting me all confused.
> 
> I'm a 40 in Banane  (could probably do a 40.5)
> 39.5 in Bianca
> 40 in Banana
> 40-40.5 in Old VP sizing (patent); 39.5 in new VP sizing (well, studded VPs)
> 
> etc. etc... What size would be the best in the Bibi and Bambou? Does the material make a difference?
> 
> Thank you!



I did those the same as my Bianca and VP sizing. So I think a 39.5 for you. The open toe on the bambou makes it stretch a bit. 

Those shoes are basically all the same family of Bianca....bibi is thick heeled Bianca and bambou is an open toe bibi. HTH!


----------



## Speedah

calisurf said:


> I did those the same as my Bianca and VP sizing. So I think a 39.5 for you. The open toe on the bambou makes it stretch a bit.
> 
> Those shoes are basically all the same family of Bianca....bibi is thick heeled Bianca and bambou is an open toe bibi. HTH!



Cool- thanks so much!  That's what I was suspecting.


----------



## calisurf

Speedah said:
			
		

> Cool- thanks so much!  That's what I was suspecting.



Good luck!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dear ladies,  I am looking at a Tsar on the bay.
I am a US6.5 and my sizes for CLs are as follows:
36:  Pigalle120, Lady Lynch120
36.5:  Bianca, VP, LP(could go up to 37 for patent), Volpi
37:  Bianca, Simple, New Decoltissimo

Would a size 36.5 for the Tsar be too big for me?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## angel1982

Hi there,

I just recently purchased my first pair of CLs - Pigalle Pollock 100 in size 38.
Could someone advise me as to the sizing for the Winter Trash 100 - TTS, 1/2 size up or one full size?

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Luvnshoes

Help please 

So I really want to order the Summerissima criss cross platform sandal and there is no way I can try them on. I don't know my CL size but my US size is a 7.5. I've heard they were true to US size but I really need to make sure before the purchase. I also can't return since all sales are final. Thank you!!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Hi all!  I'm a US 7. Anyone try on the "Milady 85" or "Love Me 100" shoes? The ones I'm looking at are bridal and in satin so they probably won't stretch.  Just curious as to fit - the website says TTS but in my experience NO CLs have EVER been true to size! They're all over the place! TIA!


----------



## calisurf

Pazdzernika said:
			
		

> Hi all!  I'm a US 7. Anyone try on the "Milady 85" or "Love Me 100" shoes? The ones I'm looking at are bridal and in satin so they probably won't stretch.  Just curious as to fit - the website says TTS but in my experience NO CLs have EVER been true to size! They're all over the place! TIA!



Love me 100 is TTS. there are a number of CLs that are TTS. But yes there is a range.


----------



## evanescent

Ladies, it's driving me crazy going back and forth deciding whether a pair of Lady Claudes in cork, size 36 will be too big for me. 

I'm TTS 35 and wear 35 in pretty much everything (except 34 in Pigalle 120).

However, my Lady Claudes from 2010 (Marron glace patent) is a 35.5 and they are a tight fit on me.

Would I be able to make the Lady Claudes in cork size 36 work?? I don't mind a little padding, but I'm worried that it's a big make. Does anyone know if they run small or TTS? I might have a chance if they run small.

Thank you so much for any advice.


----------



## lizhorne87

Im looking at purchasing Lady Daf bootie in leather. I'm a size 35 in most CLs (can fit 35.5-36 in slings). Should I go up to a sz 36 with the booties? My main concern is how the ankle part will fit? They are on the saks website and I would LOVE to try them in person, however, my local Saks doesn't carry them!! Any advice would be greatly appreciated. THANKS!


----------



## laurenychu

lizhorne87 said:


> Im looking at purchasing Lady Daf bootie in leather. I'm a size 35 in most CLs (can fit 35.5-36 in slings). Should I go up to a sz 36 with the booties? My main concern is how the ankle part will fit? They are on the saks website and I would LOVE to try them in person, however, my local Saks doesn't carry them!! Any advice would be greatly appreciated. THANKS!



i`m a true size 5 and went up a half size when i tried them on (=


----------



## kham

calisurf said:


> I would say TTS. You don't want to step out at that heel height. I have the panama dads which have little chance of stretching and I took those TTS.



Thank you!!


----------



## Popsicool

evanescent said:


> Ladies, it's driving me crazy going back and forth deciding whether a pair of Lady Claudes in cork, size 36 will be too big for me.
> 
> I'm TTS 35 and wear 35 in pretty much everything (except 34 in Pigalle 120).
> 
> However, my Lady Claudes from 2010 (Marron glace patent) is a 35.5 and they are a tight fit on me.
> 
> Would I be able to make the Lady Claudes in cork size 36 work?? I don't mind a little padding, but I'm worried that it's a big make. Does anyone know if they run small or TTS? I might have a chance if they run small.
> 
> Thank you so much for any advice.



Lady Claudes run quite small (as you know from your own experience!), I think they will be ok and need a heel or ball pad at the most.

I have a pair half size up from TTS which are ok but tight, and a pair full size up which are good.


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

Are the newer pigalle 120's made larger? I just received my new pair and it's HUGE! I own a black patent pair in a 34.5 and when I first got them, they made me have shoe nightmares. But I would not give up. Now, they fit great, even had to put padding in the back for slippage. I love my black patent pair so much when the nude Pigalle 120 became available on the CL website, I jumped on them. But I'm so disappointed because right out of the box, they already need all sorts of padding just to keep on my feet. 

Just wondering if anyone is experiencing this. OR if the nude patent is just so much more different from the black patent.


----------



## calisurf

lizhorne87 said:
			
		

> Im looking at purchasing Lady Daf bootie in leather. I'm a size 35 in most CLs (can fit 35.5-36 in slings). Should I go up to a sz 36 with the booties? My main concern is how the ankle part will fit? They are on the saks website and I would LOVE to try them in person, however, my local Saks doesn't carry them!! Any advice would be greatly appreciated. THANKS!



I only went up .5 in the bootie. The ankle part doesn't seem like its supposed to be tight. There are some pics in my collection thread of the leopard Daf bootie if it helps.


----------



## evanescent

Popsicool said:


> Lady Claudes run quite small (as you know from your own experience!), I think they will be ok and need a heel or ball pad at the most.
> 
> I have a pair half size up from TTS which are ok but tight, and a pair full size up which are good.



Thanks so much Popsi for the vote of confidence!!


----------



## lizhorne87

laurenychu said:


> i`m a true size 5 and went up a half size when i tried them on (=



Thanks! Did they fit comfortably? Like I said, my local Saks does not carry Louboutins, so I may be making a 1-2hr drive to another Saks if they have them.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Dear ladies can you please advise how do Pigalle Spiked Skimmer Flats run?

In most of my loubes I am true to size. But is flats I need to go up an entire size for some reason. Do you think they would be the case as well?

I have regular pigalles and those are TTS as well.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...44&ci_sku=prod149480061skuNUDE&CS_003=5630585


----------



## laurenychu

lizhorne87 said:


> Thanks! Did they fit comfortably? Like I said, my local Saks does not carry Louboutins, so I may be making a 1-2hr drive to another Saks if they have them.



they were pretty comfortable and super easy to walk, but i`m short with stubby legs haha so i thought it just made me look even shorter. if you get them and they don`t work out..you can always return them! *enabler*


----------



## missnicoleeee

hi all! i'm looking to buy my first pair of loub's but i'm not excatly sure what my size would be. i'm looking at this MBB framboise on ebay and they're just gorgeous! i'm normally a size US 7.5 and they're a size 37.5.. are they TTS? do you think they will fit me? thanks


----------



## Kalos

Hi,

I'm after some advice on wedges and espadrilles.  I think my CL size is 36.5.  My non-CL size is normally a 36.  I have the following styles:
Pigalle 70 patent 36.5
Luly 36.5
No Prive 90 patent 36.5
You You patent 36.5
Declic watersnake 36.5
Wallis patent 36 (too tight though)

I heard that espadrilles only come in full sizes.  Would I be better off going for a 37 or 36?  The pairs I've got my eyes on are Bilbao and Deroba.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2229girl

Need some quick info about Menorca's sizing for 39's w/ 5" heel please

I wear a 40 in Luly's, Burberry & 39-40 in Marc Jacobs
I have approx 10" insole w/ 3.25-3.5" width


----------



## calisurf

missnicoleeee said:
			
		

> hi all! i'm looking to buy my first pair of loub's but i'm not excatly sure what my size would be. i'm looking at this MBB framboise on ebay and they're just gorgeous! i'm normally a size US 7.5 and they're a size 37.5.. are they TTS? do you think they will fit me? thanks



Yes they are TTS.


----------



## calisurf

Kalos said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm after some advice on wedges and espadrilles.  I think my CL size is 36.5.  My non-CL size is normally a 36.  I have the following styles:
> Pigalle 70 patent 36.5
> Luly 36.5
> No Prive 90 patent 36.5
> You You patent 36.5
> Declic watersnake 36.5
> Wallis patent 36 (too tight though)
> 
> I heard that espadrilles only come in full sizes.  Would I be better off going for a 37 or 36?  The pairs I've got my eyes on are Bilbao and Deroba.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The Deroba run small. I size up for the whole size shoes. 37.5->38


----------



## missnicoleeee

calisurf said:


> Yes they are TTS.



thanks! so size 37.5 is a US 7.5 right? sorry, i'm new to the european sizing lol >_<


----------



## af4shoppin

Help please. My non CL size is a US 9 M. I can sometimes wear an 8.5 in pumps and boots. On rare occasions, I wear a 9.5. According to the first page of the thread, Biancas tend to run TTS or big, but I have a 9.5 and it's fitting perfectly...for now. They are patent leather. Will they stretch? Should I go down to a 9, my true size. This is my first pair of CL, so I don't have another CL shoe to compare it to.   Thanks in advance!


----------



## Madison

Hi everyone!  I posted this question in the main area, but realized I should have posted it here.  I have the opportunity to purchase a pair of Un Bout, and was wondering how the sizing is.  I normally wear a 9 in heels, sometimes even a 9 1/2 if it's 3 inches or higher and depending on how pointed the shoe is. My feet are a little on the wider size and this will be my first pair of CLs.  The Un Bouts are a size 40, will that be too big?  Any assistance you could provide would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rock_girl

Good Afternoon Ladies! 

I don't have any experience with the knotted CLs (e.g. Lady Gres, Alta Nodo, Gressimo) and am trying to decide between a pair of satin Lady Gres (size 38.5) and suede Alta Nodo (size 39.5). Will either of these pairs fit me?

For reference, I wear a 39 in CL VP (120mm), 39.5 in CL Bianca (140mm) and YSL Tribtoo (105mm), and a 40 in CL New Simple (120mm). My left foot measures 9.75" and my right foot measures 9.5" in length.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## calisurf

Madison said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  I posted this question in the main area, but realized I should have posted it here.  I have the opportunity to purchase a pair of Un Bout, and was wondering how the sizing is.  I normally wear a 9 in heels, sometimes even a 9 1/2 if it's 3 inches or higher and depending on how pointed the shoe is. My feet are a little on the wider size and this will be my first pair of CLs.  The Un Bouts are a size 40, will that be too big?  Any assistance you could provide would be greatly appreciated!



What is the heel height?  If it is 100 it will be TTS. if it is 120 it should be 1 size down. Please wait for other confirmation on this.


----------



## calisurf

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> I don't have any experience with the knotted CLs (e.g. Lady Gres, Alta Nodo, Gressimo) and am trying to decide between a pair of satin Lady Gres (size 38.5) and suede Alta Nodo (size 39.5). Will either of these pairs fit me?
> 
> For reference, I wear a 39 in CL VP (120mm), 39.5 in CL Bianca (140mm) and YSL Tribtoo (105mm), and a 40 in CL New Simple (120mm). My left foot measures 9.75" and my right foot measures 9.5" in length.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!



So I am a 9.5" insole and I get a 37.5 in all the knot shoes except the Rasta Greissimos, which I went up .5. So I would suggest TTS or your VP size since they are open toe.


----------



## calisurf

af4shoppin said:
			
		

> Help please. My non CL size is a US 9 M. I can sometimes wear an 8.5 in pumps and boots. On rare occasions, I wear a 9.5. According to the first page of the thread, Biancas tend to run TTS or big, but I have a 9.5 and it's fitting perfectly...for now. They are patent leather. Will they stretch? Should I go down to a 9, my true size. This is my first pair of CL, so I don't have another CL shoe to compare it to.   Thanks in advance!



Patent does stretch some in the closed toes but not as much as the open toe ones, such as VPs. There is a good thread on Bianca's here. If they are indeed fitting perfectly then suggest going with it. But try them on in all conditions, morning, late at night, and do you plan on wearing tights or anything with them!  Wear around the house or while watching TV and then decide. Closed toe CLs are not my favorite so just make sure they work for you.


----------



## af4shoppin

calisurf said:


> Patent does stretch some in the closed toes but not as much as the open toe ones, such as VPs. There is a good thread on Bianca's here. If they are indeed fitting perfectly then suggest going with it. But try them on in all conditions, morning, late at night, and do you plan on wearing tights or anything with them!  Wear around the house or while watching TV and then decide. Closed toe CLs are not my favorite so just make sure they work for you.



I went back to Neimans today and tried on the 39; they were too small. My SA put heel grips in the back of the 39.5, and they fit perfectly.  I'm usually an open-toed shoe girl too.  Can I ask why you don't like closed-toed CLs?


----------



## Angelina_888

Hi all, 

I thought I would post a comment concerning CL sizing for someone with bigger feet, hopefully this will help some of you 9+ gals out there. I too wanted to take advantage of the larger selection of CL shoes online, but went back and forth on which size to buy.

I have bigger feet - usually a 9.5 or 10 in North American sizing (9.5 *can* be more snug and 10 *can* have more give). I was browsing online at CL sizes ranging from 10.5, 11 and even 11.5 :S, however I finally went into a boutique simply to put the sizing question to rest and here is the verdict - CL seems to fit TTS, I bought a simple patent 85 online from Saks in a size 10.5, however I fit a 10 in the boutique perfectly (mind you I bought patent and tried on a regular leather simple, therefore the material may change the sizing slightly...I hope ). I also tried a Filo 120 in a 9.5 - was pretty snug, but fit nonetheless - size 11 equalled major heel slippage - way too big. Therefore if you have bigger feet listen to all of the guides on here and size TTS or up/down according to the specific style you are wanting, but for me it seems my TTS is fine (will also stretch) and 1/2 up will equate to more give.

HTH!!


----------



## calisurf

af4shoppin said:
			
		

> I went back to Neimans today and tried on the 39; they were too small. My SA put heel grips in the back of the 39.5, and they fit perfectly.  I'm usually an open-toed shoe girl too.  Can I ask why you don't like closed-toed CLs?



Oh good. Glad they are working!  Closed toed tend to be more uncomfortable for me in the higher heights. That's all


----------



## Monaliceke

Does anyone know if Filo is TTS?


----------



## elleestbelle

Hi all!  I'm debating a pair of either pigalle 100 or pigalle plato 120.  I'm usually a size 9 in non-CL shoes and have a slightly wide forefoot.

Examples of non-CL shoe sizes:
prada  39 or 39.5 depending on the style
miu miu  38.5 or 39 depending on the style
tory burch 38.5
stuart weitzman 9
ferragamo 9
kate spade 9

CL shoes:
-elisa 40 fits like a dream altho is a little loose now that it has stretched out
-mater claude 39.5, altho this is big even with a heel grip
-new simple patent 40, altho this is huge now even with a heel grip AND a ball of foot cushion
-vp 39 i don't own this but tried it on and this was the best fit in the store

Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## calisurf

elleestbelle said:
			
		

> Hi all!  I'm debating a pair of either pigalle 100 or pigalle plato 120.  I'm usually a size 9 in non-CL shoes and have a slightly wide forefoot.
> 
> Examples of non-CL shoe sizes:
> prada  39 or 39.5 depending on the style
> miu miu  38.5 or 39 depending on the style
> tory burch 38.5
> stuart weitzman 9
> ferragamo 9
> kate spade 9
> 
> CL shoes:
> -elisa 40 fits like a dream altho is a little loose now that it has stretched out
> -mater claude 39.5, altho this is big even with a heel grip
> -new simple patent 40, altho this is huge now even with a heel grip AND a ball of foot cushion
> -vp 39 i don't own this but tried it on and this was the best fit in the store
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!!!



Normally pigalle 100 = VP size. So looks like 39. And P120 is one size down, so 38.


----------



## elleestbelle

calisurf said:


> Normally pigalle 100 = VP size. So looks like 39. And P120 is one size down, so 38.


 
Thanks so much!  I'm not sure i'm ready to brave the pigalle 120!  would the pigalle plato likely be a 39 then?


----------



## rock_girl

calisurf said:


> So I am a 9.5" insole and I get a 37.5 in all the knot shoes except the Rasta Greissimos, which I went up .5. So I would suggest TTS or your VP size since they are open toe.


 
Thanks Calisurf!


----------



## calisurf

elleestbelle said:
			
		

> Thanks so much!  I'm not sure i'm ready to brave the pigalle 120!  would the pigalle plato likely be a 39 then?



I agree. I have a 120 but love my 100 Love Mes so much more. And I love tall shoes but the pitch is so much in the 120s I just can brave going out in them!

Yes I did TTS on the pigalle Plato.  Some people took .5 down - they have narrower feet. I found the .5 down to be too toe crunching but I could also see how the heel might slip a little. The pink ones had a little heel strap grabber in the back but the black ones didn't.  Anyway I preferred TTS on them.  HTH!  Good luck!


----------



## calisurf

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Thanks Calisurf!



My pleasure!  Oh I should add the linen ones also seemed to run small too. But leather, velvet, suede all were TTS!


----------



## calisurf

calisurf said:
			
		

> I agree. I have a 120 but love my 100 Love Mes so much more. And I love tall shoes but the pitch is so much in the 120s I just can brave going out in them!
> 
> Yes I did TTS on the pigalle Plato.  Some people took .5 down - they have narrower feet. I found the .5 down to be too toe crunching but I could also see how the heel might slip a little. The pink ones had a little heel strap grabber in the back but the black ones didn't.  Anyway I preferred TTS on them.  HTH!  Good luck!



Should clarify that's the PP120.


----------



## Lollipop_

Hi ladies

I'm looking at purchasing a pair of nude pigalle 85. I'm a 38.5 in the patent pigalle 100. What size do u think I should order? I've read that the non-patent leather can stretch a bit more than the patent? But on the website, it says to size a full size up? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## purselover422

please help ladies... is the 120 bianca or 140 bianca more comfortable? Also... which one of these are more comfortable the simple 100 or the ronron 100? and the daffodil or the lady daff?

i want 3 pairs.. one from each,.. as in one bianca, one either simple or ron ron and one daff or lady daff... i want to know if these r tts or need to size down or size up... 

i have
         altadama 140 37.5
exotic altadama       38
         banana 140    38
         vp120           37.5
         piou piou       38
         lady peep      37.5
         maggie 140    38
exotic  bambou        37
      summerissa      37.5

thanks in advance ladies


----------



## Speedah

Morphing wedges...the more I see these the more I like them even though they're a little weird.  What sizing are they similar to? I'm between a 40-40.5 in Ron Rons, VPs (old sizing), and Miss Boxe just depending on the material. Usually between a 40.5-41 in Decolletes. 

Would a 40.5 be a safe bet?

Thanks in advance, ladies!


----------



## NorCalShoeGal

purselover422 said:


> please help ladies... is the 120 bianca or 140 bianca more comfortable? Also... which one of these are more comfortable the simple 100 or the ronron 100? and the daffodil or the lady daff?
> 
> i want 3 pairs.. one from each,.. as in one bianca, one either simple or ron ron and one daff or lady daff... i want to know if these r tts or need to size down or size up...
> 
> i have
> altadama 140 37.5
> exotic altadama       38
> banana 140    38
> vp120           37.5
> piou piou       38
> lady peep      37.5
> maggie 140    38
> exotic  bambou        37
> summerissa      37.5
> 
> thanks in advance ladies


Hi 
I feel the Bianca 120s are more comfortable (lower pitch), i love the simple 100s or new simple 120s (SUPER comfy!). I don't own the RonRon, but hear the toe box is really short/cramped.  I prefer the lady daf over the daf... just a little more security with the strap. My feet are 9.5" long & 3.25" wide. My CL TTS is 37.5. I have the Biancas (120 & 140) both TTS 37.5, the new simple I went up 1/2 sz to 38.  The daf i wear TTS 37.5 but bought the lady daf in 38. Feels little more comfy but still secure.  At 160mm you don't want any slippage! 
HTH


----------



## kittenslingerie

How is the sizing on egoutina boots? I tried my simple size and they are too big, so I'm sizing down just wondering if I should go 1/2 down or a whole size?


----------



## youssefm

If anyone can help...
I have a pair of size 8 (41) Gucci sneakers, size 9 (42) Gucci & Burberry sneakers and all of them are either a tad too tight or a tad too big. I also have size 9 Vans that are perfect. Do you think the mens Louis Mens Flat sneakers in a 41.5 would be my size, or do they run weird? I'm doing a charge send and I'm worried because there are no refunds! Any advice?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Can someone tell me how the Madame Butterfly Leopard Pump run?
I'm normally a size 38 or 38.5 in Loubs. Thanks!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Hi all!
I need help in sizing for Pigalle 85 and Simples 70, please.

So far I have VPs, Mater Claudes, Altadama 100, all in size 41 and great fit.
Balacorta flats in 41, but too big, need half size smaller.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ck2802

Hi,
I need some help with sizing for the Summerissima.  

In CL I have Pigalle 100 in 38.5
Very Prive Patent 38

What size would be best for me in the Summerissima?  I have seen people say TTS or 1/2 size down, so not sure if the 38 would be ok as that is what I am leaning towards.


----------



## calisurf

Lollipop_ said:
			
		

> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing a pair of nude pigalle 85. I'm a 38.5 in the patent pigalle 100. What size do u think I should order? I've read that the non-patent leather can stretch a bit more than the patent? But on the website, it says to size a full size up?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



What website?  I found them TTS. If its NAP, they have consistently wrong sizing info.


----------



## calisurf

NorCalShoeGal said:
			
		

> Hi
> I feel the Bianca 120s are more comfortable (lower pitch), i love the simple 100s or new simple 120s (SUPER comfy!). I don't own the RonRon, but hear the toe box is really short/cramped.  I prefer the lady daf over the daf... just a little more security with the strap. My feet are 9.5" long & 3.25" wide. My CL TTS is 37.5. I have the Biancas (120 & 140) both TTS 37.5, the new simple I went up 1/2 sz to 38.  The daf i wear TTS 37.5 but bought the lady daf in 38. Feels little more comfy but still secure.  At 160mm you don't want any slippage!
> HTH



Totally agree. (went TTS with new simple, Bianca, daf.  .5 up with Lady Daf)


----------



## calisurf

Speedah said:
			
		

> Morphing wedges...the more I see these the more I like them even though they're a little weird.  What sizing are they similar to? I'm between a 40-40.5 in Ron Rons, VPs (old sizing), and Miss Boxe just depending on the material. Usually between a 40.5-41 in Decolletes.
> 
> Would a 40.5 be a safe bet?
> 
> Thanks in advance, ladies!



I tend to go .5 up in CL booties, I know jenaywins has or had them. Maybe message her?


----------



## calisurf

lightpinkdaisy said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> I need help in sizing for Pigalle 85 and Simples 70, please.
> 
> So far I have VPs, Mater Claudes, Altadama 100, all in size 41 and great fit.
> Balacorta flats in 41, but too big, need half size smaller.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I would go on both same as your VP size


----------



## calisurf

HOLLYWOOD said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me how the Madame Butterfly Leopard Pump run?
> I'm normally a size 38 or 38.5 in Loubs. Thanks!



I went .5 up but could also have managed TTS.  Mine are the 150s.


----------



## Speedah

Thanks!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

calisurf said:


> I would go on both same as your VP size


 
Thank you!


----------



## Lynx13

Hi everyone,  I'm looking to purchase a pair of Pigalles 120 and Pigalle platos 140 but need some help on sizing.  I'd appreciate any advice/feedback!

I'm a size 37 in VPs, altadamas, Pigalle 100, greissmos, ronrons.  I do have a pair of old simples in 36.5 but I left them at the store to be stretched a couple of times before it was comfortable.  

I tried on a Pigalle 120 36.5 and there was a little gap at the heel end but since there wasn't a 36 to try on I wasn't sure on my sizing.

What size Pigalle 120 and Pigalle Platos 140 would u recommend for me!

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Lynx13 said:


> Hi everyone,  I'm looking to purchase a pair of Pigalles 120 and Pigalle platos 140 but need some help on sizing.  I'd appreciate any advice/feedback!
> 
> I'm a size 37 in VPs, altadamas, Pigalle 100, greissmos, ronrons.  I do have a pair of old simples in 36.5 but I left them at the store to be stretched a couple of times before it was comfortable.
> 
> I tried on a Pigalle 120 36.5 and there was a little gap at the heel end but since there wasn't a 36 to try on I wasn't sure on my sizing.
> 
> What size Pigalle 120 and Pigalle Platos 140 would u recommend for me!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


Hi there.  I am a US6.5 and wear size 36.5 for VP but could have gone up to 37 because the toe-box is very tight.  37s in Simples, Pigalle 100 and 36 for Pigalle 120s.

Pigalle Platos should be the same sizing as the Pigalle 120s.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rock_girl

Do the Bye Bye booties from last season size the same as the Harletty boots, and are they made from the same last?  TIA!


----------



## calisurf

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Do the Bye Bye booties from last season size the same as the Harletty boots, and are they made from the same last?  TIA!



I tried these on, the Bye Byes, and needed to go .5 up. Left them at the store though. . . . Was worried about comfort level.  Good luck!


----------



## calisurf

Lynx13 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,  I'm looking to purchase a pair of Pigalles 120 and Pigalle platos 140 but need some help on sizing.  I'd appreciate any advice/feedback!
> 
> I'm a size 37 in VPs, altadamas, Pigalle 100, greissmos, ronrons.  I do have a pair of old simples in 36.5 but I left them at the store to be stretched a couple of times before it was comfortable.
> 
> I tried on a Pigalle 120 36.5 and there was a little gap at the heel end but since there wasn't a 36 to try on I wasn't sure on my sizing.
> 
> What size Pigalle 120 and Pigalle Platos 140 would u recommend for me!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



P120 is 1 full size down from VP size.


----------



## Lynx13

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hi there.  I am a US6.5 and wear size 36.5 for VP but could have gone up to 37 because the toe-box is very tight.  37s in Simples, Pigalle 100 and 36 for Pigalle 120s.
> 
> Pigalle Platos should be the same sizing as the Pigalle 120s.
> 
> Hope this helps.





calisurf said:


> P120 is 1 full size down from VP size.



Thank yous to Helen and Calisurf!
I just preordered the 36 in both styles!  Can't wait to get them!


----------



## j3nl

Hello, looking for a sizing opinion about the current season studded patent pigalles

&#149; My US size in non-CL brand shoes: 7.5 pretty much across the board in Tods, Cole Haan, Prada, Nine West.  Have Manolos in both 7.5 and 8.
&#149; Width of feet: average, can be narrow.
&#149; What CL&#146;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: lady Bombay flat 37.5.  Also, 2012 season Duggeclina bootie in wine suede fits perfectly in 37.5.  Tried the shoes in question (studded pigalle in black patent 120) in 37.5 and it seems a little crowded in the toe box (toes are a bit curled instead of straight).  Have tried on the 38, but it was ages ago, so can't really compare, as the 38s are sold.

I'm nervous about purchasing the shoe in the  37.5 if the patent will always remain so structured in the toe box.

My feet are roughly 9.5" long and 3.5" wide.
&#149;
Would greatly appreciate your thoughts and suggestions.

Thanks in advance, J.

(edited to at that the black heels are 120mm


----------



## SueGalle

After much thought, I have come to the follwoing conclusion regarding CL and other designers shoe sizing: No matter what size your feet are, the ONLY way to get a proper fit is to actually try them on. The beauty of these shoes is that they are, almost, hand made pieces of art that one wears on ones feet.....and I am rapidly becoming desirous of becoming a collector


----------



## calisurf

SueGalle said:
			
		

> After much thought, I have come to the follwoing conclusion regarding CL and other designers shoe sizing: No matter what size your feet are, the ONLY way to get a proper fit is to actually try them on. The beauty of these shoes is that they are, almost, hand made pieces of art that one wears on ones feet.....and I am rapidly becoming desirous of becoming a collector



Very true.


----------



## Lynn Yen

Hi everyone,

I don't have the luxury of trying the shoes on as my local boutique does not bring in the pigalle 120! 
I'm ordering them online but it's only available in 35.5
I wear the Filo 120 (which is slightly big for me) and Pigalle Plato in 36.
Do you think I should order 35.5 size the pigalles are made bigger?


----------



## bougainvillier

Lynn Yen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't have the luxury of trying the shoes on as my local boutique does not bring in the pigalle 120!
> I'm ordering them online but it's only available in 35.5
> I wear the Filo 120 (which is slightly big for me) and Pigalle Plato in 36.
> Do you think I should order 35.5 size the pigalles are made bigger?



If you are talking about pigalle 120, I think you will need a 35. I am 35 in Filo and 34 in pigalle 120mm, my feet is on the average-narrowish side. HTH


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Lynx13 said:


> Thank yous to Helen and Calisurf!
> I just preordered the 36 in both styles!  Can't wait to get them!


I think you and I are similiar in sizing so 36 should work.  I had a small gap trying on 36.5 where the toe-box was easier, but was difficult to walk in when I tried them on.

Pigalles are gorgeous!  Good luck!


----------



## SueGalle

Lynn Yen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't have the luxury of trying the shoes on as my local boutique does not bring in the pigalle 120!
> I'm ordering them online but it's only available in 35.5
> I wear the Filo 120 (which is slightly big for me) and Pigalle Plato in 36.
> Do you think I should order 35.5 size the pigalles are made bigger?


A boutique with no Pigalles I have the Pigalle Plato 120's in a 40 and they are tight. I'm planning on getting a pair of 120's in a 41. But as I have said before, the only real way to know is to try them on....


----------



## Lynn Yen

bougainvillier said:


> If you are talking about pigalle 120, I think you will need a 35. I am 35 in Filo and 34 in pigalle 120mm, my feet is on the average-narrowish side. HTH



That's really helpful! Thanks!
I better put the online purchase on hold and try the heels when I travel to NYC in October.
Keeping my fingers crossed that the pigalles 120 are in stock!


----------



## Lynn Yen

SueGalle said:


> A boutique with no Pigalles I have the Pigalle Plato 120's in a 40 and they are tight. I'm planning on getting a pair of 120's in a 41. But as I have said before, the only real way to know is to try them on....



Yeah I can't believe it when I heard it from the SA! It just sounds ridiculous!
He went on to tell me that the reason was that the Pigalles 120 are too uncomfortable for most people.
They do have the Pigalle 100 though but I prefer the iconic 120!

The Pigalle Plato fits me like a glove at size 36 so I'm really worried about getting any size different from my usual.


----------



## SueGalle

Lynn Yen said:


> Yeah I can't believe it when I heard it from the SA! It just sounds ridiculous!
> He went on to tell me that the reason was that the Pigalles 120 are too uncomfortable for most people.
> They do have the Pigalle 100 though but I prefer the iconic 120!
> 
> The Pigalle Plato fits me like a glove at size 36 so I'm really worried about getting any size different from my usual.


Lynn, I know what you mean about fitting like a glove. There is nothing quite like the feeling of having your feet embraced by Pigalles!!


----------



## Lynx13

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I think you and I are similiar in sizing so 36 should work.  I had a small gap trying on 36.5 where the toe-box was easier, but was difficult to walk in when I tried them on.
> 
> Pigalles are gorgeous!  Good luck!



Thanks Helen!  I unfortunately had to cancel my Saks order because I accidentally ordered the décolleté instead of Pigalle and I don't know what size I'd be in it.  Now to continue my search for the iconic Pigalle....


----------



## Lynn Yen

SueGalle said:


> Lynn, I know what you mean about fitting like a glove. There is nothing quite like the feeling of having your feet embraced by Pigalles!!



Yes! It's the most gorgeous design ever to grace my feet!
I never knew that heels can transform how I look and feel!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Let's keep this thread on track with sizing advice. Feel free to chat in our CL Chat thread. Thanks!


----------



## Luv n bags

I am looking at patent 100mm Pigalles.  I have a pair of patent 85mm in size 35, which is a little short in length.  I also have several leather Pigalles in size 35, which fits very well.  Do you think it is ok to purchase a 35.5 in patent leather for the Pigalle 100mm?  Thanks!


----------



## anniethecat

tigertrixie said:


> I am looking at patent 100mm Pigalles. I have a pair of patent 85mm in size 35, which is a little short in length. I also have several leather Pigalles in size 35, which fits very well. Do you think it is ok to purchase a 35.5 in patent leather for the Pigalle 100mm? Thanks!


 
Pigalle 100 should be in you CL TTS.  Aere the other Pigalles you have 120 or 100?


----------



## Luv n bags

anniethecat said:


> Pigalle 100 should be in you CL TTS. Aere the other Pigalles you have 120 or 100?


 
All are 100mm or less.  Thanks, I guess I will wait for a size 35!


----------



## heiress-ox

Just coming in to double check the sizing on Maggie 140s (specifically last years Anthra ones).. i've heard they are TTS or 0.5 down (run a half size large). I am almost certain that I can do a 41.5 in them, but want another opinion. 

i'm a 10-10.5 US, foot measures just under 10.5".  
Aldo I wear a 41, Tory Burch a 10.5/11
For CLs - i believe my TTS is a 41.5, but i will do a 42 if i cannot find it. 
Rolando 41.5 
Summerissima 42 (could've done 41.5 also)
Patent Decollete 100 -  42
Patent Bianca 140 - 41.5 (heel slippage but couldn't have gone down a size)
Patent Lady Peep - 42 (41.5 would've been better, 42's were a little big). 

In YSL Tribtoos I can do a 41.5 or 42.


----------



## amypl

Dear Ladies,
My size in CL is 34 in Pigalle Plato, Declic 34,5. YSL Tribute 34 high heel and 34,5 low heel.
I want to ask about few models on NAP because I can't decide between 34 or 34,5.

Filo 120 patent
Pigalle 100 patent
Pigalle 85 blush leather
Love me 100 patent
Simple 100 suede

Please give me advice on these CLs. And which style is more comfortable?
Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## cdtory

Are the mens louis sneakers tts?


----------



## designer307

I am a size 37 in
Very Prives
No Prives
Simples
Scissor Girls

and a 37.5 in
Decolletes and Triclos

Do you think an 8.5 would be too big for me in the Paris Ankle boots?


----------



## shontel

I definitely think you would be a 41.5 in the Anthras. 



heiress-ox said:


> Just coming in to double check the sizing on Maggie 140s (specifically last years Anthra ones).. i've heard they are TTS or 0.5 down (run a half size large). I am almost certain that I can do a 41.5 in them, but want another opinion.
> 
> i'm a 10-10.5 US, foot measures just under 10.5".
> Aldo I wear a 41, Tory Burch a 10.5/11
> For CLs - i believe my TTS is a 41.5, but i will do a 42 if i cannot find it.
> Rolando 41.5
> Summerissima 42 (could've done 41.5 also)
> Patent Decollete 100 -  42
> Patent Bianca 140 - 41.5 (heel slippage but couldn't have gone down a size)
> Patent Lady Peep - 42 (41.5 would've been better, 42's were a little big).
> 
> In YSL Tribtoos I can do a 41.5 or 42.


----------



## jmdc22

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 8
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
Bruges: 38.5
City 120: 38.5
New Simple 120: 38.5
Lady Peep: 39
Miss Cristo: 39
Declic: 39
Very Prive: 39

 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. 
Anemone Plume Crepe Satin (not sure of the season) 39


Hello ladies, 
I'm told this particular pair fits like a "small 39" so I'm hoping they will fit. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## heiress-ox

shontel said:


> I definitely think you would be a 41.5 in the Anthras.



thank you, so glad to hear that!


----------



## miacillan

Hi gals, I am super confused.  My SA told me I should take same size for Picks & Co.100mm as my Pigalle (all 100mm height).  I am size 40 in Pigalle 100mm, but when I tried size 40 Picks & Co. 100mm, the toe box is a bit tight.

My question is, for those who have tried or own both Pigalle 100mm and Picks & Co. 100mm, do you size up 0.5 size or 1 size for your Picks & Co. from your usual Pigalle 100mms sizing?  Or you wear same size for both styles?

I have a chance to buy size 40 or 41.  Some told me should size up 1 size for Picks & Co. 100mm for a more comfortable toe box since the lace and strass part of the toe box don't stretch like leather.  

If you were me, will you go for a tighter size 40 or a looser size 41?  Since Picks & Co. have ankle straps, heel slippage won't be a problem right?

Help please experts.  I need to decide in 12 hours from now.  I am so lost!

P.S.  By the way my toes are on the longer side, my foot width is normal, and I usually have heel slippage problem although my heels look normal, not narrow...LOL!

Thanks so much in advance!

Cheers,
Mia


----------



## queentalisha

hi ladies! i need help with the sizing for *chalumo*. 
my size in other styles:

*bianca sling: 35.5
lipsinka: 36
lady peep colorblock: 36
josefa: 36.5
lady peep spike pump: 37*

*i wear a 36/6 on other brands* but ysl.* all my ysls are 5.5 *

what size do you think i would need for the chalumo?

thank you!


----------



## MissGemimaBrown

Hi ladies,

I've been informed by the louboutin boutique in England that the EU CL site is getting the black leather lady peep with silver spikes is coming back in, now I usually get a 38.5 in CL lady peeps as all mine are patent, but I've heard it's probably best to go tts on these? So I was thinking 38? (hopping to get my hands on the napa spikes LP in gold to) Can anyone let me know please?

Thank you


----------



## MissGemimaBrown

Also I'm usually always a 38.5 in all my other CLs (lady peeps, very mix & daffodils) 
And a 38 in my maggies. 
38.5 in Daf bootys. 

I would say my feet are a tiny bit wide towards the toes but not a great deal so. 
Thanks x


----------



## mrl1005

Some info that could help us help you:
&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 7.5/8
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): narrow/average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are

New Simple: 38.5 (heel slippage, but with foot petals in the back they are okay)
Lady Peep Eel: 38
Lady Peep Santafe Calf: 37.5
Bibi (kid leather) 37.5
Pigalle plato: 38
Altadama Eel: 38
Lady Daf: 38 (tried on, but I don't currently own)

I'm looking at the Pigalle 100 spikes, but I don't know what size I should get them in? I think my CL TTS is 38. TIA!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

miacillan said:


> Hi gals, I am super confused.  My SA told me I should take same size for Picks & Co.100mm as my Pigalle (all 100mm height).  I am size 40 in Pigalle 100mm, but when I tried size 40 Picks & Co. 100mm, the toe box is a bit tight.
> 
> My question is, for those who have tried or own both Pigalle 100mm and Picks & Co. 100mm, do you size up 0.5 size or 1 size for your Picks & Co. from your usual Pigalle 100mms sizing?  Or you wear same size for both styles?
> 
> I have a chance to buy size 40 or 41.  Some told me should size up 1 size for Picks & Co. 100mm for a more comfortable toe box since the lace and strass part of the toe box don't stretch like leather.
> 
> If you were me, will you go for a tighter size 40 or a looser size 41?  Since Picks & Co. have ankle straps, heel slippage won't be a problem right?
> 
> Help please experts.  I need to decide in 12 hours from now.  I am so lost!
> 
> P.S.  By the way my toes are on the longer side, my foot width is normal, and I usually have heel slippage problem although my heels look normal, not narrow...LOL!
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mia


Hi there.

I might be too late to respond to your question, but I take a size 37 for Pigalle 100s and when I tried the Picks and Co 100, since the lace does not stretch, I would have gotten a 37.5.

I ended up getting the Picks and Co 120s in 36.5 where I take a size 36 for Pigalle 120.

So I would say half a size up from your Pigalle sizing.  I saw others posting the same before.  I hope this helps.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

amypl said:


> Dear Ladies,
> My size in CL is 34 in Pigalle Plato, Declic 34,5. YSL Tribute 34 high heel and 34,5 low heel.
> I want to ask about few models on NAP because I can't decide between 34 or 34,5.
> 
> Filo 120 patent
> Pigalle 100 patent
> Pigalle 85 blush leather
> Love me 100 patent
> Simple 100 suede
> 
> Please give me advice on these CLs. And which style is more comfortable?
> Thank you in advance!!!


If your Pigalle Plato size 34 is a 120 I would say...

Filo 120 patent  34
Pigalle 100 patent 34 for sure
Pigalle 85 blush leather  think 34
Love me 100 patent  34 for sure
Simple 100 suede  34 

As for comfort, Simples hands down!

Hope this helps.


----------



## cocopuff1

Hi,

I am looking at two different pairs of CLs.  Not sure what season they are from; however, my regular size in non-CL shoes is a US 8/narrow to average width.  I measured my feet this morning and they were 9.5-9.75 inches roughly.  I am interested in the CL Soso with 5.5 inch heel (size 38.5) and CL Tres Decollete Ankle Strap Pumps (size 39).  Would these be the correct sizes given my US measurements?  Sorry for asking silly questions as I am new at this but are CL shoes Italian or European sizing?  Unfortunately, the stores are closed today due to the tropical storm so I can't go out to the nearest CL retailer to double check.  Any help would be greatly appreciated-thanks!


----------



## tuntotet210

Hi Ladies!

I own few pairs of Louboutin, which are 36.5 in Numero Prive and Hyper Prive. 36 in Summerissma. Miu Miu and Dior I'm a 36.

Can anyone advice me of the Pigalle 120 and Clichy 100?

Thank you very much


----------



## loubiewoubie

Hi everybody,
I'm a newbie here. Lucky to own a few pairs of CL's myself but I want to get a pair of Pigalle FLAT spikes for my Mum. Any info on whether to size up, down or TTS please? So far I can't find anything. Does it make a difference whether they are kid leather or patent?


----------



## bougainvillier

loubiewoubie said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> I'm a newbie here. Lucky to own a few pairs of CL's myself but I want to get a pair of Pigalle FLAT spikes for my Mum. Any info on whether to size up, down or TTS please? So far I can't find anything. Does it make a difference whether they are kid leather or patent?



Hi I'm TTS 35 (VP, LP, Pigalle 100, Declic etc) and I'm US 5.5 - 6 in flats for other brands like farragamo, Tory burch etc. I have Pigalle 45mm in 35.5 and they are perfect. I think pigalle flats will only run smaller because of the lower pitch - so size half up from CL TTS if she has narrow or normal feet, otherwise I would size up one size.


----------



## texas87

Hi ladies, I am super new to CL's (always loved them, but currently do not  own any, but am going to change that soon ), and I need your help on sizing.

I have a small foot (usually 6 in all of my favorite heels). My feet are average to narrow width, but I swear one of my feet is bigger than the other (weird I know).

The other day I tried on the beautiful Bianca at Nordstroms and I felt like the 36 was too tight in the toe box. 36.5 fit well in the toe box except my dreaded smaller size foot had slippage on the back.

Ive read on here that Bianca runs fairly large, however, I cannot imagine squeezing my feet into a 35.5 when 36 is already fairly tight. Is this because they stretch a lot?

I truly appreciate all of your help, and I just love love love TPF. I spend hours every day just reading everything and looking at all of your beautiful collections. Hopefully I can amass a collection as impressive as the rest of you one day


----------



## calisurf

texas87 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I am super new to CL's (always loved them, but currently do not  own any, but am going to change that soon ), and I need your help on sizing.
> 
> I have a small foot (usually 6 in all of my favorite heels). My feet are average to narrow width, but I swear one of my feet is bigger than the other (weird I know).
> 
> The other day I tried on the beautiful Bianca at Nordstroms and I felt like the 36 was too tight in the toe box. 36.5 fit well in the toe box except my dreaded smaller size foot had slippage on the back.
> 
> Ive read on here that Bianca runs fairly large, however, I cannot imagine squeezing my feet into a 35.5 when 36 is already fairly tight. Is this because they stretch a lot?
> 
> I truly appreciate all of your help, and I just love love love TPF. I spend hours every day just reading everything and looking at all of your beautiful collections. Hopefully I can amass a collection as impressive as the rest of you one day



I find Bianca to be TTS. I also have difficulty with the toe box but if leather or suede it will stretch. Again, these are not my favorite pair so you may consider doing some more research. I know there is a Bianca thread on here where the ladies talk about that specific style. HTH!


----------



## heiress-ox

texas87 said:


> Hi ladies, I am super new to CL's (always loved them, but currently do not  own any, but am going to change that soon ), and I need your help on sizing.
> 
> I have a small foot (usually 6 in all of my favorite heels). My feet are average to narrow width, but I swear one of my feet is bigger than the other (weird I know).
> 
> The other day I tried on the beautiful Bianca at Nordstroms and I felt like the 36 was too tight in the toe box. 36.5 fit well in the toe box except my dreaded smaller size foot had slippage on the back.
> 
> Ive read on here that Bianca runs fairly large, however, I cannot imagine squeezing my feet into a 35.5 when 36 is already fairly tight. Is this because they stretch a lot?
> 
> I truly appreciate all of your help, and I just love love love TPF. I spend hours every day just reading everything and looking at all of your beautiful collections. Hopefully I can amass a collection as impressive as the rest of you one day



I take my Biancas in my CL TTS which is a 41.5 (I'm a 10 US) - but I know many ladies here like to take a half size down (especially if they wear a smaller size or have a narrow foot).

they do stretch out a little, when i first got mine they were snug in the toe box, but fit length wise - now after owning them for a year they are fine in the toe-box, but i do get heel slippage, i don't think i could've sized down to a 41 though they would've been unbearably tight.. also if i don't wear them for a while the toebox can tighten up a bit again. 

i'd suggest getting the 36, as they will stretch, the 36.5 if they have heel slippage already will certainly be too big!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I want to buy a pair of patent rolandos for my sister for Christmas. She wears a 37 in patent new simples and a 38 in decollletes. She has thin feet with long toes. Would I get a 37.5 or a 38?


----------



## cfellis522

texas87 said:


> Hi ladies, I am super new to CL's (always loved them, but currently do not own any, but am going to change that soon ), and I need your help on sizing.
> 
> I have a small foot (usually 6 in all of my favorite heels). My feet are average to narrow width, but I swear one of my feet is bigger than the other (weird I know).
> 
> The other day I tried on the beautiful Bianca at Nordstroms and I felt like the 36 was too tight in the toe box. 36.5 fit well in the toe box except my dreaded smaller size foot had slippage on the back.
> 
> Ive read on here that Bianca runs fairly large, however, I cannot imagine squeezing my feet into a 35.5 when 36 is already fairly tight. Is this because they stretch a lot?
> 
> I truly appreciate all of your help, and I just love love love TPF. I spend hours every day just reading everything and looking at all of your beautiful collections. Hopefully I can amass a collection as impressive as the rest of you one day


 
Hi and welcome to another Texan!  You should come up to the Dallas boutique and try things on and let Erin or Whitney help you size things out.  They are great!  (If you are available for FNO, we are doing a meetup in that area (Dallas) that evening.  I too find Biancas TTS, but depending on what the shoe is made of, I might size down or up for comfort.  Suede stretched lots so size down in most cases.  Patent doesnt really stretch so that would depend on your comfort level.  If you find a pair you love, fit to your bigger foot then find a good cobbler.  I have had custom pads put in my smaller foot shoe to help out with that slippage (and I have narrow ankles).  Hope you find a great shoe to fit you for a first pair!  

Caroline


----------



## texas87

cfellis522 said:


> Hi and welcome to another Texan!  You should come up to the Dallas boutique and try things on and let Erin or Whitney help you size things out.  They are great!  (If you are available for FNO, we are doing a meetup in that area (Dallas) that evening.  I too find Biancas TTS, but depending on what the shoe is made of, I might size down or up for comfort.  Suede stretched lots so size down in most cases.  Patent doesnt really stretch so that would depend on your comfort level.  If you find a pair you love, fit to your bigger foot then find a good cobbler.  I have had custom pads put in my smaller foot shoe to help out with that slippage (and I have narrow ankles).  Hope you find a great shoe to fit you for a first pair!
> 
> Caroline


Caroline,

Thank you for the warm welcome. I love meeting fellow Texans. I am from Houston and unfortunately cannot make it back for FNO. I'm actually coming into town this weekend to visit family, so I cannot make two back to back trips, but thank you so much for the invite  I would for sure love to come next year

The particular Biancas that I tried were the patent ones. Like I said the 36's were quite tight and didnt feel comfortable but were great as far as no slippage. I felt more comfortable in the 36.5 minus the slippage. I will definitely keep your suggestions in mind. Custom pads may be the way to go. In the past I've stayed away from pumps because of the slippage issue, but I really want to make it work 

Thanks again!


----------



## texas87

heiress-ox said:


> I take my Biancas in my CL TTS which is a 41.5 (I'm a 10 US) - but I know many ladies here like to take a half size down (especially if they wear a smaller size or have a narrow foot).
> 
> they do stretch out a little, when i first got mine they were snug in the toe box, but fit length wise - now after owning them for a year they are fine in the toe-box, but i do get heel slippage, i don't think i could've sized down to a 41 though they would've been unbearably tight.. also if i don't wear them for a while the toebox can tighten up a bit again.
> 
> i'd suggest getting the 36, as they will stretch, the 36.5 if they have heel slippage already will certainly be too big!


heiress-ox,

Thank you for your reply. Do you think the patent Biancas really stretch that much to get the smaller (36) size? Like I told Caroline, when I tried on the smaller size they were quite uncomfortable, so I was leaning towards the larger size and padding the foot that slips in the back. I certainly don't want them to stretch and then be way too big for my "smaller" foot.

Maybe I need help on truly finding my true size. I've heard of people measuring the insole, but I guess I dont quite understand how to do that or how to use that measurement. Newbie I know


----------



## hermosa_vogue

tuntotet210 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I own few pairs of Louboutin, which are 36.5 in Numero Prive and Hyper Prive. 36 in Summerissma. Miu Miu and Dior I'm a 36.
> 
> Can anyone advice me of the Pigalle 120 and Clichy 100?
> 
> Thank you very much



I'm half a size smaller than you - 36 in HP and NP and I fluctuate between 35 and 35.5 in Miu Miu and I took the Pigalle 120s in 35 so I would suggest 35.5 for you


----------



## mrl1005

texas87 said:


> Hi ladies, I am super new to CL's (always loved them, but currently do not  own any, but am going to change that soon ), and I need your help on sizing.
> 
> I have a small foot (usually 6 in all of my favorite heels). My feet are average to narrow width, but I swear one of my feet is bigger than the other (weird I know).
> 
> The other day I tried on the beautiful Bianca at Nordstroms and I felt like the 36 was too tight in the toe box. 36.5 fit well in the toe box except my dreaded smaller size foot had slippage on the back.
> 
> Ive read on here that Bianca runs fairly large, however, I cannot imagine squeezing my feet into a 35.5 when 36 is already fairly tight. Is this because they stretch a lot?
> 
> I truly appreciate all of your help, and I just love love love TPF. I spend hours every day just reading everything and looking at all of your beautiful collections. Hopefully I can amass a collection as impressive as the rest of you one day


I also find the Biancas (patent) to be TTS.  In leather or suede I go down 1/2 a size.  The toe box is snug, but once it stretches...they are super comfy.  (There are also threads of tricks of the trades for stretching out CLs on here as well.)


----------



## texas87

mrl1005 said:


> I also find the Biancas (patent) to be TTS. In leather or suede I go down 1/2 a size. The toe box is snug, but once it stretches...they are super comfy. (There are also threads of tricks of the trades for stretching out CLs on here as well.)


 
Thanks for your help. I think I'll go back and try them on again and maybe a few other pairs to confirm my real size. Pretty sure I'll end up with the 36's if they do stretch as you guys say!


----------



## texas87

calisurf said:


> I find Bianca to be TTS. I also have difficulty with the toe box but if leather or suede it will stretch. Again, these are not my favorite pair so you may consider doing some more research. I know there is a Bianca thread on here where the ladies talk about that specific style. HTH!


 
Cali, 
Thank you for your input. I didnt know there was a Bianca thread on here. I'll check that out. PS I spent all day yesterday looking at your reveal. LUV LUV LUV your collection


----------



## BoriquaNina

I'm in desperate need of some help. One of my HGs is on eBay & Bonanza right now. Several sellers but I have no clue what size.

I want suede MBBs.

Currently wear:
Lady Lynch (patent): 37.5
Very Prive: 38-38.5
Daffodile (suede): 38.5 (but they are too large, should've gone 38)
Rolando (kid): 38.5
Pigalle 100 (kid): 38.5
Pigalle 120 (patent): 38
Ballerina: 37.5

Do you think 37.5s in MBB will fit? There are 37.5s and 38.5s for sale right now.

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Chanieish

Hi I am looking to purchase my 1st Louboutin pair and I was wondering what the sizing was like for the Helmour? I heard that I should size down? My regular size is 7.5 for heels, so should I go for 37 or 37.5

Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## vuittonamour

hey everyone, been a while since i popped in here. my sizing in CL really varies. i have shoes ranging from 36-37.5. i know louboutin changed his sizing a year or so back, so now i am afraid to purchase what i would normally purchase. i have a pair of patent no prive in a 37 that i bought back in 2008 that fit well. i am looking at a pair of glitter no prive in the same size and am wondering if these would still work or if i would need to go down to a 36.5. pretty sure i am a 36.5 in you you (too bad the sales rep recommended 36s for my special order wedding shoes...now i am struggling to STRETCH them!) a 36 in bianca 140, a 36.5 in nude patent VP. are these 37 no prive going to be too big for me? thanks!


----------



## amypl

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If your Pigalle Plato size 34 is a 120 I would say...
> 
> Filo 120 patent  34
> Pigalle 100 patent 34 for sure
> Pigalle 85 blush leather  think 34
> Love me 100 patent  34 for sure
> Simple 100 suede  34
> 
> As for comfort, Simples hands down!
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you HelenOfTroy45!!! You really helped me! I ordered Love me 100 in size 34 and they fit so well. 
Regards


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Question ABout New Delic Sizing?

I'm thinking of the New Delic Suede Pump 120 from NM, and wondering how the fit is? I have VERY wide feet, and CL's are generally very painful!!

Lady Peep Patents 41 1/2 are tight,
Rolandos in 41 1/2 are SUPER PAINFUL (bunions here)
Pigalle Plato 120 is a 41, was stretched for ages and is still super painful,
and the Bollywoody (basically lady peep) In suede 41 was stretched for months, and is painful but fits like a 41 1/2.

I was thinking of going for a 42 in the new delics, and if its loose adding padding. What do you think?


----------



## calisurf

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> I'm in desperate need of some help. One of my HGs is on eBay & Bonanza right now. Several sellers but I have no clue what size.
> 
> I want suede MBBs.
> 
> Currently wear:
> Lady Lynch (patent): 37.5
> Very Prive: 38-38.5
> Daffodile (suede): 38.5 (but they are too large, should've gone 38)
> Rolando (kid): 38.5
> Pigalle 100 (kid): 38.5
> Pigalle 120 (patent): 38
> Ballerina: 37.5
> 
> Do you think 37.5s in MBB will fit? There are 37.5s and 38.5s for sale right now.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!



Eep. I think you need a 38. MBB is TTS. If you go up the straps will be too loose and it will look wrong. Not sure if I can advise about going 37.5. You'll need to figure out the length issue. They fight like a glove so the sizing really needs to be right.


----------



## calisurf

vuittonamour said:
			
		

> hey everyone, been a while since i popped in here. my sizing in CL really varies. i have shoes ranging from 36-37.5. i know louboutin changed his sizing a year or so back, so now i am afraid to purchase what i would normally purchase. i have a pair of patent no prive in a 37 that i bought back in 2008 that fit well. i am looking at a pair of glitter no prive in the same size and am wondering if these would still work or if i would need to go down to a 36.5. pretty sure i am a 36.5 in you you (too bad the sales rep recommended 36s for my special order wedding shoes...now i am struggling to STRETCH them!) a 36 in bianca 140, a 36.5 in nude patent VP. are these 37 no prive going to be too big for me? thanks!



I think so. Should be same as your VP size.


----------



## calisurf

texas87 said:
			
		

> Cali,
> Thank you for your input. I didnt know there was a Bianca thread on here. I'll check that out. PS I spent all day yesterday looking at your reveal. LUV LUV LUV your collection



Aww thanks luv!


----------



## Missy1726

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
* 9 - 9'1/2*
 Width of feet *average*
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
*Simple 85 Leather Pumps = 40.5
Filo 120M Patent Leather Platform Pumps = 40
Simple 70 Patent Pumps = 41 * I believe*
*
I'm new to CL I should be getting my first pair soon which will be the simple 85 leather which I am a 40.5 but as you can see i've tried on different styles and i'm completely different sizes in the different shoes. I was wondering if I could get a general rule of thumb to sizes when looking online (ebay) to buying shoes.


----------



## af4shoppin

Does the toe opening of the VP stretch? I wear a US 9, medium width. My Biancas are a 39.5  I've only worn them around the house so far, so I don't know how they will end up stretching.  My toes were scrunched in the 39 VP, but the length wasn't terrible. I ended up ordering a 39.5 without trying them on. Do you all think they will fit ok over time? Thanks!


----------



## c0lap1nada

Hi everyone! Just bought my first pair of CLs: a pair of nude patent biancas in 140 (although I measured it and it seems more like 120...) in size 35. The toe box is TINY and its so painful to wear, although the length of the shoe is almost perfect but my foot slips out from the back at times.
I've already worn them out so I can't possibly return them... Is this break-in period and do insoles help with heel slippage (although I'm not sure if I'll be able to wear my heels with insoles since it'll be way too tight...)?

Thanks!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,

I am a true european 38 in most brands. Have what I consider wide feet. I have bianca 140-37.5, ronfifi-38, declic 120-38.5. Tried on pigalle 100-38. My foot is 25cm or 9.85 inches.
Can I do pigalle 120 in 37 or should I hold out for 37.5? TIA

Side bar: Had my eye on pigalle spike blk/blk nappa but no luck. Now they are released in black patent with blk/blk. If you own one or the other or both, which do you prefer and why? Are they pretty much the same beast?


----------



## calisurf

af4shoppin said:
			
		

> Does the toe opening of the VP stretch? I wear a US 9, medium width. My Biancas are a 39.5  I've only worn them around the house so far, so I don't know how they will end up stretching.  My toes were scrunched in the 39 VP, but the length wasn't terrible. I ended up ordering a 39.5 without trying them on. Do you all think they will fit ok over time? Thanks!



Yes they stretch. Even the patent ones. VP and Bianca same sizing.


----------



## calisurf

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am a true european 38 in most brands. Have what I consider wide feet. I have bianca 140-37.5, ronfifi-38, declic 120-38.5. Tried on pigalle 100-38. My foot is 25cm or 9.85 inches.
> Can I do pigalle 120 in 37 or should I hold out for 37.5? TIA
> 
> Side bar: Had my eye on pigalle spike blk/blk nappa but no luck. Now they are released in black patent with blk/blk. If you own one or the other or both, which do you prefer and why? Are they pretty much the same beast?



Pigalle 120 is 1 full size down. I am a 37.5 in Bianca and take a 36.5 in P120. All the other pigalles 100 and 85 are TTS.


----------



## calisurf

c0lap1nada said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Just bought my first pair of CLs: a pair of nude patent biancas in 140 (although I measured it and it seems more like 120...) in size 35. The toe box is TINY and its so painful to wear, although the length of the shoe is almost perfect but my foot slips out from the back at times.
> I've already worn them out so I can't possibly return them... Is this break-in period and do insoles help with heel slippage (although I'm not sure if I'll be able to wear my heels with insoles since it'll be way too tight...)?
> 
> Thanks!



They will stretch. Try the sock trick. Cut off the toes and wear that around the house. Good luck!


----------



## shontel

BoriquaNina said:


> I'm in desperate need of some help. One of my HGs is on eBay & Bonanza right now. Several sellers but I have no clue what size.
> 
> I want suede MBBs.
> 
> Currently wear:
> Lady Lynch (patent): 37.5
> Very Prive: 38-38.5
> Daffodile (suede): 38.5 (but they are too large, should've gone 38)
> Rolando (kid): 38.5
> Pigalle 100 (kid): 38.5
> Pigalle 120 (patent): 38
> Ballerina: 37.5
> 
> Do you think 37.5s in MBB will fit? There are 37.5s and 38.5s for sale right now.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!



Boriqua, I think you would be a 38 in the MBB. 



Chanieish said:


> Hi I am looking to purchase my 1st Louboutin pair and I was wondering what the sizing was like for the Helmour? I heard that I should size down? My regular size is 7.5 for heels, so should I go for 37 or 37.5
> 
> Thanks so much ladies!



The Helmour runs super large. I would recommend the 37 (if not smaller).



vuittonamour said:


> hey everyone, been a while since i popped in here. my sizing in CL really varies. i have shoes ranging from 36-37.5. i know louboutin changed his sizing a year or so back, so now i am afraid to purchase what i would normally purchase. i have a pair of patent no prive in a 37 that i bought back in 2008 that fit well. i am looking at a pair of glitter no prive in the same size and am wondering if these would still work or if i would need to go down to a 36.5. pretty sure i am a 36.5 in you you (too bad the sales rep recommended 36s for my special order wedding shoes...now i am struggling to STRETCH them!) a 36 in bianca 140, a 36.5 in nude patent VP. are these 37 no prive going to be too big for me? thanks!



You should go for the 36.5s.



af4shoppin said:


> Does the toe opening of the VP stretch? I wear a US 9, medium width. My Biancas are a 39.5  I've only worn them around the house so far, so I don't know how they will end up stretching.  My toes were scrunched in the 39 VP, but the length wasn't terrible. I ended up ordering a 39.5 without trying them on. Do you all think they will fit ok over time? Thanks!



The VPs will stretch, especially if they are leather or suede. Ive gone through several pairs of VPs because they stretch so much over time.



c0lap1nada said:


> Hi everyone! Just bought my first pair of CLs: a pair of nude patent biancas in 140 (although I measured it and it seems more like 120...) in size 35. The toe box is TINY and its so painful to wear, although the length of the shoe is almost perfect but my foot slips out from the back at times.
> I've already worn them out so I can't possibly return them... Is this break-in period and do insoles help with heel slippage (although I'm not sure if I'll be able to wear my heels with insoles since it'll be way too tight...)?
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe you should consider heel pads instead of ball of foot insoles.  That way you wont lose space in the toe area.  You can also try adding thin ball of foot insoles but I think heel pads work best with heel slippage.


soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a true european 38 in most brands. Have what I consider wide feet. I have bianca 140-37.5, ronfifi-38, declic 120-38.5. Tried on pigalle 100-38. My foot is 25cm or 9.85 inches.
> Can I do pigalle 120 in 37 or should I hold out for 37.5? TIA
> 
> Side bar: Had my eye on pigalle spike blk/blk nappa but no luck. Now they are released in black patent with blk/blk. If you own one or the other or both, which do you prefer and why? Are they pretty much the same beast?



I think you would need the 37,5 in the Pigalle 120.


----------



## soleilbrun

shontel said:


> Boriqua, I think you would be a 38 in the MBB.
> 
> 
> 
> The Helmour runs super large. I would recommend the 37 (if not smaller).
> 
> 
> 
> You should go for the 36.5s.
> 
> 
> 
> The VPs will stretch, especially if they are leather or suede. Ive gone through several pairs of VPs because they stretch so much over time.
> 
> 
> Maybe you should consider heel pads instead of ball of foot insoles. That way you wont lose space in the toe area. You can also try adding thin ball of foot insoles but I think heel pads work best with heel slippage.
> 
> 
> I think you would need the 37,5 in the Pigalle 120.


 
Thank you. That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## af4shoppin

calisurf said:
			
		

> Yes they stretch. Even the patent ones. VP and Bianca same sizing.



Thanks for your feedback. 

So even the patent Bianca will stretch?! The 39 was very tight; I could barely put my foot in it. Regarding the VP, those were regular leather. So stretching makes more sense. So confused... I'm starting to regret spending so much money on shoes that don't fit well.


----------



## Chanieish

shontel said:


> The Helmour runs super large. I would recommend the 37 (if not smaller).



Thanks a million for your help Shontel!


----------



## madaddie

Hi, I was hoping I could get some wedding shoe help. 

I wear an IT37 and have slightly wider than average feet so for Ferragamos I m a 6.5C. My feet are about 22.5cm long.

What size do you recommend I get for the CL Filo 120 Patent Pumps and the CL Pigalle Plato 120 Patent Pumps? 

Thanks.


----------



## sherry84

Could anyone help me out with this. Want to buy the wallis patent black or the nude. Depends on the size. There's no CL store near so I have to order them online.

The size of the very prive and the no barre are 39 but I am affraid the 39 of the wallis will be to large... 

The black ones are available in 38.5 and the nude ones in 38.5 and 39. 

Please advise! Thanks


----------



## texas87

Ladies,

Need your input on the madame butterfly leopard pony hair pump 150mm. Seller says these are Mini Chad Leopard from Fall 2011. I normally wear a size 6 in US and have tried on several pairs of CL's where 36s seem to fit the best. 36.5 tends to slip off the heel.

Do you think a 36 would be ok for this shoe?


----------



## calisurf

texas87 said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> 
> Need your input on the madame butterfly leopard pony hair pump 150mm. Seller says these are Mini Chad Leopard from Fall 2011. I normally wear a size 6 in US and have tried on several pairs of CL's where 36s seem to fit the best. 36.5 tends to slip off the heel.
> 
> Do you think a 36 would be ok for this shoe?



I personally have them in .5 up but could have gone TTS. They are basically a lady peep style so TTS should be ok. Good luck. These are my all time favorite pair!


----------



## calisurf

af4shoppin said:
			
		

> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> So even the patent Bianca will stretch?! The 39 was very tight; I could barely put my foot in it. Regarding the VP, those were regular leather. So stretching makes more sense. So confused... I'm starting to regret spending so much money on shoes that don't fit well.



Yes they do stretch but not as much or as easily as VP leather. Personally I just stay away from patent Biancas. They crunch my toes in the right size. It's not uncommon that certain style shoes don't work for some people. Going up .5 may not be the answer. 

The issue will be that  if you get them .5 up and they stretch, you will slip out and that's dangerous at that heel height. Have you found the Bianca thread?


----------



## calisurf

madaddie said:
			
		

> Hi, I was hoping I could get some wedding shoe help.
> 
> I wear an IT37 and have slightly wider than average feet so for Ferragamos I m a 6.5C. My feet are about 22.5cm long.
> 
> What size do you recommend I get for the CL Filo 120 Patent Pumps and the CL Pigalle Plato 120 Patent Pumps?
> 
> Thanks.



The FILO have been TTS for me as well as the PP120. Would ask the ladies in the wedding shoe thread about preferences for comfort. Best wishes!


----------



## calisurf

sherry84 said:
			
		

> Could anyone help me out with this. Want to buy the wallis patent black or the nude. Depends on the size. There's no CL store near so I have to order them online.
> 
> The size of the very prive and the no barre are 39 but I am affraid the 39 of the wallis will be to large...
> 
> The black ones are available in 38.5 and the nude ones in 38.5 and 39.
> 
> Please advise! Thanks



Love the wallis!  TTS. they are simple pimp with a strap. Why are you afraid they will be too large?


----------



## texas87

Cali, you are my inspiration for them. I fell in love with them when I saw yours in your reveal 



calisurf said:


> I personally have them in .5 up but could have gone TTS. They are basically a lady peep style so TTS should be ok. Good luck. These are my all time favorite pair!


----------



## aceofspades

Please help!

I'm usually a US 6 in flats, but size up to a US 6.5 in heels (because I have wide feet).

I have the Graffiti Ballet Flats in a 36.5, Balinodono flats in 36.5, New Simple 100mm 36.5, Miss Boxe Wedge 36.5, Patent Pigalle 100mm in 37.5.

My insoles are usually 9.5 inches.

I WANT the Suede Declic in Purple 120mm. I found some that are a size 38 and the seller states that the insoles are 9.5...which confuses me because it would be 1.5 sizes up from my "usual" CL size. Can this really be? Any help would be appreciated 



Picture attached: photo credit to JetSetGo!


----------



## sherry84

calisurf said:


> Love the wallis!  TTS. they are simple pimp with a strap. Why are you afraid they will be too large?



Don't know, some say it runs large and others say true to size.


----------



## madaddie

calisurf said:


> The FILO have been TTS for me as well as the PP120. Would ask the ladies in the wedding shoe thread about preferences for comfort. Best wishes!



Thanks for the help calisurf!


----------



## af4shoppin

calisurf said:
			
		

> Yes they do stretch but not as much or as easily as VP leather. Personally I just stay away from patent Biancas. They crunch my toes in the right size. It's not uncommon that certain style shoes don't work for some people. Going up .5 may not be the answer.
> 
> The issue will be that  if you get them .5 up and they stretch, you will slip out and that's dangerous at that heel height. Have you found the Bianca thread?



Thanks again for your feedback. I finally wore my Bianca's this weekend. I put a heel grip in the back, and there was no heel slippage. Like any other super high heel, they hurt after a couple of hours.  My toes were crunched like you mentioned.  The only Bianca thread I found is just pics. 

I almost fell in Neimans trying on a display shoe that was a size too big. Dangerous indeed. 

I got my 39.5 VPs today. They fit nicely, but I think the heel will end up slipping a little bit too. Maybe it's my heels and not the shoes...  I will wear them around the house for few days and see what I think. 

Thanks!


----------



## calisurf

af4shoppin said:


> Thanks again for your feedback. I finally wore my Bianca's this weekend. I put a heel grip in the back, and there was no heel slippage. Like any other super high heel, they hurt after a couple of hours.  My toes were crunched like you mentioned.  The only Bianca thread I found is just pics.
> 
> I almost fell in Neimans trying on a display shoe that was a size too big. Dangerous indeed.
> 
> I got my 39.5 VPs today. They fit nicely, but I think the heel will end up slipping a little bit too. Maybe it's my heels and not the shoes...  I will wear them around the house for few days and see what I think.
> 
> Thanks!



Here's the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/warning-and-vent-about-the-bianca-491620.html

I went .5 up in my patent VPs and some of my patent Simples and I regret it - they all end up stretching.  Most of us have the heel problem too.    Good luck!


----------



## af4shoppin

calisurf said:


> Here's the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/warning-and-vent-about-the-bianca-491620.html
> 
> I went .5 up in my patent VPs and some of my patent Simples and I regret it - they all end up stretching. Most of us have the heel problem too.  Good luck!


 
I'm reading through the Bianca thread now; thanks for the link. It's too late to return them now, but I will see what I can learn from the other ladies. They may end up on eBay after a few more wears. 

The VPs are going back for now. 

Thanks for all your help! :urock:


----------



## eggieggi

amypl said:


> Thank you HelenOfTroy45!!! You really helped me! I ordered Love me 100 in size 34 and they fit so well.
> Regards



OMG I have really small feet too but I don't have a CL near me to go try on their size 34s. Do they fit true to size? I'm also eyeing the Love Me 100. They're so cute.. I'm a 4 or 4.5 in Ferragamo but size 34 Jimmy Choos are huge on me... Do you think I can fit into size 34 in the Love Me's?? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Mi_Lan

I am in desperate need of some help. I normally wear size 36. For Dafodile, Bianca, very rich, lady peep I went down 0.5 to 35.5. Balota and lady peep sling back 36.  Want to know which size i should go for dafsling back? 36 or 35.5?


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Hi ladies, can someone give me some sizing help with tricolour lady peep sling? 

I'm 38.5 in new simples, 38.5 in pigalle 100, 38 in pigalle 120, 38.5 in new peanut, 37.5 in Bibi (really tight but I'm trying to stretch it out using the sock trick. I tried on 39 in lady peep (non sling version) and it was way too big.

I think 38.5 would've been perfect for me, but there's only a 38 and 39 left and they both sort of fit. The sling of the 39 is already slipping off, 38 my toes feel slightly tight and cramped, but my heel isn't falling off the back. Will the patent stretch? Should I go for the 38 or 39?


----------



## amypl

eggieggi said:


> OMG I have really small feet too but I don't have a CL near me to go try on their size 34s. Do they fit true to size? I'm also eyeing the Love Me 100. They're so cute.. I'm a 4 or 4.5 in Ferragamo but size 34 Jimmy Choos are huge on me... Do you think I can fit into size 34 in the Love Me's?? Thanks so much in advance!



Oh I don't have any Ferragamo but in Jimmy Choo I'm in 34. Maybe it's depends on styles but If you have Ferragamo in 4 which it's 34,5 in EU size so it's strange that Jimmy Choo in 34 don't fit you.
You should order Love Me and try at home or you can meansure your foot and ask the seller to measure the shoes insert. I think 34 could work for you


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

eggieggi said:


> OMG I have really small feet too but I don't have a CL near me to go try on their size 34s. Do they fit true to size? I'm also eyeing the Love Me 100. They're so cute.. I'm a 4 or 4.5 in Ferragamo but size 34 Jimmy Choos are huge on me... Do you think I can fit into size 34 in the Love Me's?? Thanks so much in advance!



I'm 8C in Ferragamo, 38-38.5 in Jimmy Choo and I took 38.5 in Love me 100. Hope that helps!


----------



## lizhorne87

Looking at pre-ording the Maillot cutout platforms from NM, just wondering if anyone has tried them on or purchased them? How do they fit? Need to make sure I order right size as I'm sure they'll sell out very fast! TIA!!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi ladies, can someone give me some sizing help with tricolour lady peep sling?
> 
> I'm 38.5 in new simples, 38.5 in pigalle 100, 38 in pigalle 120, 38.5 in new peanut, 37.5 in Bibi (really tight but I'm trying to stretch it out using the sock trick. I tried on 39 in lady peep (non sling version) and it was way too big.
> 
> I think 38.5 would've been perfect for me, but there's only a 38 and 39 left and they both sort of fit. The sling of the 39 is already slipping off, 38 my toes feel slightly tight and cramped, but my heel isn't falling off the back. Will the patent stretch? Should I go for the 38 or 39?



Sorry and just to add, the 39 feels a bit more stable than the 38... decisions decisions! Can I get the sling shortened on the 39?


----------



## lizhorne87

mademoiselle.bd said:
			
		

> Sorry and just to add, the 39 feels a bit more stable than the 38... decisions decisions! Can I get the sling shortened on the 39?



A cobbler should be able to shorten the 39 for you. I go up .5 sz on my LP slings and they fit PERFECT!! HTH


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

lizhorne87 said:


> A cobbler should be able to shorten the 39 for you. I go up .5 sz on my LP slings and they fit PERFECT!! HTH



Thank you! Did the front of your shoe stretch? I'm just a little worried it'll stretch like my VPs did and make my feet slide forward.


----------



## calisurf

mademoiselle.bd said:
			
		

> Thank you! Did the front of your shoe stretch? I'm just a little worried it'll stretch like my VPs did and make my feet slide forward.



LPs will stretch. I take them TTS like my VP. The question is - is your heel hanging over the back on the 38?  If the length fits then go for the 38. If the heel hangs over then shorten the 39 (as long as it doesn't look huge)!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

calisurf said:


> LPs will stretch. I take them TTS like my VP. The question is - is your heel hanging over the back on the 38?  If the length fits then go for the 38. If the heel hangs over then shorten the 39 (as long as it doesn't look huge)!




Thanks for your reply! My heel is literally just in line with the back on the 38. If it'll stretch then I think ill go with the 38 and hopefully the toe gets a bit bigger


----------



## msd31

Hi ladies! For who own a patent daf. I need your advice.  I'm a 35 in highness patent, should I go with 35 for patent daf as well? Thanks so much!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

amypl said:


> Thank you HelenOfTroy45!!! You really helped me! I ordered Love me 100 in size 34 and they fit so well.
> Regards


Cool


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

eggieggi said:


> OMG I have really small feet too but I don't have a CL near me to go try on their size 34s. Do they fit true to size? I'm also eyeing the Love Me 100. They're so cute.. I'm a 4 or 4.5 in Ferragamo but size 34 Jimmy Choos are huge on me... Do you think I can fit into size 34 in the Love Me's?? Thanks so much in advance!


Dear eggieeggi

I am sorry I have not gotten back to you earlier.  Was on the road on a biz trip.

I am a US6.5 and wear 37s for Choos, but they tend to be much looser on me than CLs so that means I can go down to 36.5.

As for Pigalle 100s and Love Mes, I am a 37 and they are snug.

Soooo, I think going for a size 34 for you in Love Mes should be fine.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

I've tried searching for this but couldn't find any info on it. I'm 38.5 in new simples, 38.5 in pigalle 100, 38 in pigalle 120, 38.5 in new peanut, 38 in VP etc (so I think my CL TTS is 38.5) Will a Gloria pump (low heel with diamontes on the heel) fit me in a 38 or will it be pushing it?


----------



## SueGalle

mademoiselle.bd said:


> I've tried searching for this but couldn't find any info on it. I'm 38.5 in new simples, 38.5 in pigalle 100, 38 in pigalle 120, 38.5 in new peanut, 38 in VP etc (so I think my CL TTS is 38.5) Will a Gloria pump (low heel with diamontes on the heel) fit me in a 38 or will it be pushing it?


 Personally M, I don't think you will ever really kn ow until you try a pair on and see. Absent that, order from a reputable store such as NM having a really good return policy.....gulp! Good Luck!


----------



## rock_girl

Hi Ladies!

Do you think a pair of python Declic 140mm will fit me?  For reference, I wear a 39.5 in the suede New Declic 120mm and a 40 in the patent New Simple 120mm.  

Thanks!!


----------



## texas87

Ladies,

For those of you who have the Clou Noeud Slingbacks, do you find them to be TTS? I'm normally a 6 and wanted to know if a 36 would be ok in this style.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

SueGalle said:


> Personally M, I don't think you will ever really kn ow until you try a pair on and see. Absent that, order from a reputable store such as NM having a really good return policy.....gulp! Good Luck!



I don't live in the US so not a lot of options for me in terms of trying shoes on before buying.. thanks though!


----------



## SueGalle

mademoiselle.bd said:


> I don't live in the US so not a lot of options for me in terms of trying shoes on before buying.. thanks though!



That is why you should buy shoes from a reputable source. When you get them, if they don't fit, you can send them back for the next size up or down that will


----------



## crystalhowlett

Does anyone have experience with the rolling spikes? 

I bought a 38 and they r tight. Thought it was just a snug fit and would stretch but oh lord left me with massive heel blisters ( no sock also to blame) and a few tiny ones on the top of my toe!  The length is perfect. 

I really love the style and would like to know if I should go up .5 or a whole size to a 39? Or any tricks to stretch the leather out? 

I am a 38 in Louboutin heels with the exception of a few older styles. 
I wear a 7.5 med/wide US.


----------



## Angie415

I have the Winter Trash slingbacks and I am normally a size 6--however, my heels stick out of the back a little, and the slingback is tight on the back of my foot. I would try on a 6.5 or even a 7 to see how your heels fit into the shoe. 




texas87 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> For those of you who have the Clou Noeud Slingbacks, do you find them to be TTS? I'm normally a 6 and wanted to know if a 36 would be ok in this style.


----------



## neardark

Sooooo, I'm preparing to make my next purchase!

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - 8.5 to 9, an 8.5 for pumps or sandals, must be at least a 9 for booties and boots
&#8226; Width of feet - leaning towards wide
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have - 39 in VP Spikes, 39 in Pigalle 100 Spikes, 39.5 in New Simple 120, 40 in Decollete

I'm looking at Clou Noeud 150 Spikes and Lady Peep Spikes. I've read the Noeuds run narrow with a short slingback and the Lady Peeps are also narrow but at least the length of the shoe is fixed so to speak. Thoughts on whether I can swing either of these styles between 39 to 40?


----------



## Mi_Lan

My size is 36. I wear lady peep 35.5, bianca 35.5. highness 36, daf 35.5. Want to ask if the Daf and Daf sling back are same size or 0.5 size direffrent? Any idea?


----------



## teachgirl789

Hi, I would like to know if anyone has ever had their CL's stretched professionally?  I have the 120mm Very Prive's (Cuoio) Leather Peep Toe and the box toe area is extremely tight.  The shoes are gorgeous, but they fit so stiffly!  I own the patent and leather simple pumps in the same size and they're actually comfortable.  I was thinking of sizing a half size up, but then they'll probably flop off my feet...
Has anyone ever had their shoes successfully stretched (without wearing them of course)?  I cannot return or exchange them.  Thanks!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

teachgirl789 said:


> Hi, I would like to know if anyone has ever had their CL's stretched professionally?  I have the 120mm Very Prive's (Cuoio) Leather Peep Toe and the box toe area is extremely tight.  The shoes are gorgeous, but they fit so stiffly!  I own the patent and leather simple pumps in the same size and they're actually comfortable.  I was thinking of sizing a half size up, but then they'll probably flop off my feet...
> Has anyone ever had their shoes successfully stretched (without wearing them of course)?  I cannot return or exchange them.  Thanks!



I have cobblers stretch em out for me, but sometimes that isnt enough because they are too scared to destroy the shoes.  I bought my own shoe stretcher specifically for high heels.  They look like a shoe keeper with a turn on the end.  They are a god send coz I no longer have to make my own feet suffer so much.
Highly recommended!


----------



## teachgirl789

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have cobblers stretch em out for me, but sometimes that isnt enough because they are too scared to destroy the shoes.  I bought my own shoe stretcher specifically for high heels.  They look like a shoe keeper with a turn on the end.  They are a god send coz I no longer have to make my own feet suffer so much.
> Highly recommended!



Thanks!  That's quite helpful.  Do you recall where you purchased the shoe stretcher or the name?  I wonder if any shoe stretcher I buy will do the trick~


----------



## teachgirl789

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have cobblers stretch em out for me, but sometimes that isnt enough because they are too scared to destroy the shoes.  I bought my own shoe stretcher specifically for high heels.  They look like a shoe keeper with a turn on the end.  They are a god send coz I no longer have to make my own feet suffer so much.
> Highly recommended!



Thanks for the help, now I see the picture!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

teachgirl789 said:


> Thanks for the help, now I see the picture!


I got them from a department store in the shoe section.
You definitely want to specify buying one for high heels that can deal with at least 100mm.  Otherwise the stretcher will not fit into the curve of the shoe if you know what I mean.


----------



## elle7

Hi girls, 

I've come across 2 bargain pairs of loubis but am unsure if they'll fit.... I take a 39 in highstreet shoes, and the following in loubis...

Eugenie - 39
Lady Claude - 39.5
Numero Prive - 39.5

I've come across a pair of Pigalle 120 and a pair of new Very Prive - both size 38

According to the 1st page, both require half to full size down but I'm unsure!

Do you think I could get away with this? Or am I living in dream world?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## rock_girl

elle7 said:
			
		

> Hi girls,
> 
> I've come across 2 bargain pairs of loubis but am unsure if they'll fit.... I take a 39 in highstreet shoes, and the following in loubis...
> 
> Eugenie - 39
> Lady Claude - 39.5
> Numero Prive - 39.5
> 
> I've come across a pair of Pigalle 120 and a pair of new Very Prive - both size 38
> 
> According to the 1st page, both require half to full size down but I'm unsure!
> 
> Do you think I could get away with this? Or am I living in dream world?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



I think the VPs will be too small.  My CL TTS is 39.5 and all my VPs are 39.  HTH!


----------



## rock_girl

teachgirl789 said:
			
		

> Hi, I would like to know if anyone has ever had their CL's stretched professionally?  I have the 120mm Very Prive's (Cuoio) Leather Peep Toe and the box toe area is extremely tight.  The shoes are gorgeous, but they fit so stiffly!  I own the patent and leather simple pumps in the same size and they're actually comfortable.  I was thinking of sizing a half size up, but then they'll probably flop off my feet...
> Has anyone ever had their shoes successfully stretched (without wearing them of course)?  I cannot return or exchange them.  Thanks!



I have had the toe boxes of my calf, suede, & patent leather designer shoes professionally stretched.  It worked well, just be sure to find a reputable Cobbler.


----------



## crystalhowlett

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I have cobblers stretch em out for me, but sometimes that isnt enough because they are too scared to destroy the shoes.  I bought my own shoe stretcher specifically for high heels.  They look like a shoe keeper with a turn on the end.  They are a god send coz I no longer have to make my own feet suffer so much.
> Highly recommended!



Where did u purchase it from? Online? 
I found a site but I'm not sure about it. Have u tried the stretcher lotion or spray as well?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

crystalhowlett said:


> Where did u purchase it from? Online?
> I found a site but I'm not sure about it. Have u tried the stretcher lotion or spray as well?


I use the stretching spray with the stretcher.  It does really help and dont be scared using them coz the shoes are surprisingly resilient.  I really crank them up.

I ordered them at a department store in the shoe section where there is a professional shoe fitter.  I explained to her the average heel height I wear and she got a catalogue out to help me order.

Ask around at a reputable department store.  I am sure they would know. .. or maybe your trusted cobbler can point you in the right direction.


----------



## rock_girl

rock_girl said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Do you think a pair of python Declic 140mm will fit me? For reference, I wear a 39.5 in the suede New Declic 120mm and a 40 in the patent New Simple 120mm.
> 
> Thanks!!


 
Just bumping this up... I expect they will fit but was hoping for someone with first hand knowledge to confirm.

Thanks~!


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies...some sizing advice please...I just purchased (online- I'm in aust and we don't have much opportunity to see/try many cl's) the daffodile in peacock suede. The styling advice was 1 size up so I got 37 (I'm 36 in other shoes and have greissimo, Bianca, archdisco; 36.5 in lady peep, and 37 in pigalle (100) and rolando). The 37 is too big (heel slippage with a gap once I stand up). I'm just wondering whether people think I should re-order the 36.5 or 36. (I probably only have 1 chance to get it right before the sell out).

Also, I'm looking at ordering the 120 nude pigalle studs in 36.5. Do you think this size will work? I should also say I have a pair of lady lynch's in 120 and I had to go down to 35.5?

The joys of internet shopping!! Your advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JessieG

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hi ladies...some sizing advice please...I just purchased (online- I'm in aust and we don't have much opportunity to see/try many cl's) the daffodile in peacock suede. The styling advice was 1 size up so I got 37 (I'm 36 in other shoes and have greissimo, Bianca, archdisco; 36.5 in lady peep, and 37 in pigalle (100) and rolando). The 37 is too big (heel slippage with a gap once I stand up). I'm just wondering whether people think I should re-order the 36.5 or 36. (I probably only have 1 chance to get it right before the sell out).
> 
> Also, I'm looking at ordering the 120 nude pigalle studs in 36.5. Do you think this size will work? I should also say I have a pair of lady lynch's in 120 and I had to go down to 35.5?
> 
> The joys of internet shopping!! Your advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!!



Sorry to be a pest...just received and tried on the pigalle 100 studs in 37...this size is too big. I think the 36.5 would work. what do we think about the 36.5 in 120 fitting me?? I'm about to order online but am not sure whether they will fit!


----------



## calisurf

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hi ladies...some sizing advice please...I just purchased (online- I'm in aust and we don't have much opportunity to see/try many cl's) the daffodile in peacock suede. The styling advice was 1 size up so I got 37 (I'm 36 in other shoes and have greissimo, Bianca, archdisco; 36.5 in lady peep, and 37 in pigalle (100) and rolando). The 37 is too big (heel slippage with a gap once I stand up). I'm just wondering whether people think I should re-order the 36.5 or 36. (I probably only have 1 chance to get it right before the sell out).
> 
> Also, I'm looking at ordering the 120 nude pigalle studs in 36.5. Do you think this size will work? I should also say I have a pair of lady lynch's in 120 and I had to go down to 35.5?
> 
> The joys of internet shopping!! Your advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!!



I took the Dafs TTS. same as my Lady Peep, VP size.  Seems like 36 would be best bet. You do not want heel slippage at 150 mm

P120 is one full size down same as LL, So 35.5


----------



## calisurf

JessieG said:
			
		

> Sorry to be a pest...just received and tried on the pigalle 100 studs in 37...this size is too big. I think the 36.5 would work. what do we think about the 36.5 in 120 fitting me?? I'm about to order online but am not sure whether they will fit!



Pigalle 100 is normally TTS. P120 1 size down.


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have cobblers stretch em out for me, but sometimes that isnt enough because they are too scared to destroy the shoes.  I bought my own shoe stretcher specifically for high heels.  They look like a shoe keeper with a turn on the end.  They are a god send coz I no longer have to make my own feet suffer so much.
> Highly recommended!



What is the procedure for that torture device Helen? How long does it take? Do you use any leather stretching solutions??


----------



## JessieG

Thanks so so so much. That helps heaps. So I'm thinking 36.5 in 120 is def not going to work! I'm totally bummed! They don't have any smaller sizes! Argh! I can't win. They don't have my smaller size in the dafs now either. Sooooo frustrating!!


----------



## calisurf

SueGalle said:


> What is the procedure for that torture device Helen? How long does it take? Do you use any leather stretching solutions??



Here's the thread for stretching / padding solutions...

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html


----------



## SueGalle

calisurf said:


> Here's the thread for stretching / padding solutions...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html



Thanks Cali


----------



## mli

Hey everyone, 

I'm looking to get the lady daf mary janes in seude in 37.5. I've never had loubs before and usually take a 7 in heels.  My feet are a bit on the wider side will the 7.5 fit?

Thanks!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> What is the procedure for that torture device Helen? How long does it take? Do you use any leather stretching solutions??


Hahaha!!!  It does look like one of those torture devices used for the Spanish Incquisition doesnt it?

I usually put on some stretching lotion on the inside of the shoe with cotton balls and leave the device in for minimum 2 days to a week.  Depending on how tight the shoe is, I would widen the stretcher inch by inch on a daily basis.

I had left it in for just a day once for a pair that was just slightly snug which was perfect.  I also have left it in for a pair of Pigalle 120 for a week which made a huge difference.

Very convenient!  Since I developed corns (developed I think since I started wearing CLs on a daily basis for many hours) on my pinkies last year (cured now), I refuse to torture my feet to break those shoes in anymore.  The surgery was painful alright, but more so, it was painful not to be able to wear any of my beloved CLs for months.  The torture device is well worth it!!!


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hahaha!!!  It does look like one of those torture devices used for the Spanish Incquisition doesnt it?
> 
> I usually put on some stretching lotion on the inside of the shoe with cotton balls and leave the device in for minimum 2 days to a week.  Depending on how tight the shoe is, I would widen the stretcher inch by inch on a daily basis.
> 
> I had left it in for just a day once for a pair that was just slightly snug which was perfect.  I also have left it in for a pair of Pigalle 120 for a week which made a huge difference.
> 
> Very convenient!  Since I developed corns (developed I think since I started wearing CLs on a daily basis for many hours) on my pinkies last year (cured now), I refuse to torture my feet to break those shoes in anymore.  The surgery was painful alright, but more so, it was painful not to be able to wear any of my beloved CLs for months.  The torture device is well worth it!!!



"nobody expects the Spanish inquisition!"

Thank you for the info sweetie. I may just have to get one of those for my pp120's....yowie!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> "nobody expects the Spanish inquisition!"
> 
> Thank you for the info sweetie. I may just have to get one of those for my pp120's....yowie!!


In fact, trying to break in those CLs with own feet is the Spanish Inquisition Torture!!!


----------



## neardark

neardark said:


> Sooooo, I'm preparing to make my next purchase!
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - 8.5 to 9, an 8.5 for pumps or sandals, must be at least a 9 for booties and boots
>  Width of feet - leaning towards wide
>  What CLs you already have - 39 in VP Spikes, 39 in Pigalle 100 Spikes, 39.5 in New Simple 120, 40 in Decollete
> 
> I'm looking at Clou Noeud 150 Spikes and Lady Peep Spikes. I've read the Noeuds run narrow with a short slingback and the Lady Peeps are also narrow but at least the length of the shoe is fixed so to speak. Thoughts on whether I can swing either of these styles between 39 to 40?



Just a bump, any help is appreciated!


----------



## calisurf

neardark said:
			
		

> Just a bump, any help is appreciated!



In the CN I took TTS and the most recent LP spikes (leopard) had to go up .5.  HTH!


----------



## calisurf

mli said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to get the lady daf mary janes in seude in 37.5. I've never had loubs before and usually take a 7 in heels.  My feet are a bit on the wider side will the 7.5 fit?
> 
> Thanks!



The 37.5 should be ok. I went up .5 in those (stayed TTS in Daf). The strap in LD holds ya in and lets more room in toes. They are insanely comfortable for  the heel height!


----------



## shamrock0421

CL Studded VPs

I am looking at two pair - Size 8 and Size 8.5

Both sellers are giving me an insole measurement of 9.75.

If someone owns these shoes in either size, would you kindly give me an accurate insole measurement?

It would be greatly appreciated.

Much thanks and have a happy day.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Does anyone know how lipsinkas fit?  CL TTS?
Im a US6.5 and Pigalle 120 & Lady Lynch 36, VP 36.5, Pigalle 100 37.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Does anyone know how lipsinkas fit?  CL TTS?
> Im a US6.5 and Pigalle 120 & Lady Lynch 36, VP 36.5, Pigalle 100 37.
> Thanks in advance.



I don't, but that teensiest heel really scares me.


----------



## calisurf

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how lipsinkas fit?  CL TTS?
> Im a US6.5 and Pigalle 120 & Lady Lynch 36, VP 36.5, Pigalle 100 37.
> Thanks in advance.



I think stilly has them and she is really helpful in her thread.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> I don't, but that teensiest heel really scares me.


I know.  Scarier the better!
Since the pitch is a 120, wondering if they are similiar to the Pigalle 120?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

calisurf said:


> I think stilly has them and she is really helpful in her thread.


Thanks calisurf!
I have posted on her thread so keeping fingers crossed she gives me some pointers.
Meanwhile, if anyone can give me some advice too, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## neardark

calisurf said:


> In the CN I took TTS and the most recent LP spikes (leopard) had to go up .5.  HTH!



Thanks for the input!



shamrock0421 said:


> CL Studded VPs
> 
> I am looking at two pair - Size 8 and Size 8.5
> 
> Both sellers are giving me an insole measurement of 9.75.
> 
> If someone owns these shoes in either size, would you kindly give me an accurate insole measurement?
> 
> It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Much thanks and have a happy day.


 
For what it's worth I used to have the studded VPs in 38 back when I was clueless about sizing. Those had to be less than 9.75 because my foot came right to the edge of the shoe and my foot is just a little over 9.5 inches long. My current studded VPs in 39 are just under 10 inches long.


----------



## calisurf

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Thanks calisurf!
> I have posted on her thread so keeping fingers crossed she gives me some pointers.
> Meanwhile, if anyone can give me some advice too, I would greatly appreciate it!



Yes I think Helen is right that the are like pigalle 120. If so, one size own. Good luck!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

calisurf said:


> Yes I think Helen is right that the are like pigalle 120. If so, one size own. Good luck!


So take the same size as my Pigalle 120???
Thank you so much calisurf!


----------



## calisurf

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So take the same size as my Pigalle 120???
> Thank you so much calisurf!



Hi Helen - I went back through stilly's thread and found her sizing recommendation.  TTS she said!

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/stillys-pigalle-parade-plus-667601-114.html


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So take the same size as my Pigalle 120???
> Thank you so much calisurf!



H, did you get your P120 one size down from your TTS?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

calisurf said:


> Hi Helen - I went back through stilly's thread and found her sizing recommendation.  TTS she said!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/stillys-pigalle-parade-plus-667601-114.html


Wow you are too kind!  Sorry for taking up your time and thank you so much!
I was only looking at her thread comparing the kid and python lipsinkas.

My VP is a 36.5 and my Simple100 and Pigalle100 is a 37 so assume I should go for a 36.5 because of the pitch.

Thank you so much calisurf!!!  XOXOXO


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> H, did you get your P120 one size down from your TTS?


I cant figure out my CL TTS.  I am a 36.5 for VPs, FiFi, but am a 37 for Simple100, Pigalle100, Maggie100.

I took a 36 for the Pigalle120.  36.5 gave me heel slippage.


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you SO much!  You're awesome!  


neardark said:


> For what it's worth I used to have the studded VPs in 38 back when I was clueless about sizing. Those had to be less than 9.75 because my foot came right to the edge of the shoe and my foot is just a little over 9.5 inches long. My current studded VPs in 39 are just under 10 inches long.


----------



## needloub

I am looking into the patent Altadama's on the CL site.  Do they run true to size as listed on the website?  I usually wear 38.5 in Declic's, I purchased patent Bambou's in a 38.5 but I have some heel slippage, 38 in old and new VP's...TIA!


----------



## calisurf

needloub said:
			
		

> I am looking into the patent Altadama's on the CL site.  Do they run true to size as listed on the website?  I usually wear 38.5 in Declic's, I purchased patent Bambou's in a 38.5 but I have some heel slippage, 38 in old and new VP's...TIA!



Yes TTS.


----------



## needloub

calisurf said:


> Yes TTS.



Thanks!  Do you think 38.5 would work for me even though I have some heel slippage in the Bambou's?  I would rather more toe room...


----------



## calisurf

needloub said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Do you think 38.5 would work for me even though I have some heel slippage in the Bambou's?  I would rather more toe room...



Altadamas don't have as much toe room as the VP but still recommend going the VP sizing. Personally, I just don't like heel slippage and in the long run once they stretch in the toes, the shoes will be too big.


----------



## Crackberry

I'm not sure what boots these are called.
I only own 1 pair of L's which are 39.5 (they were on a great sale)
I'm never a 39 but depending how good the price is, I will buy 38.5.

I'm usually a 40 in other brands. What size should I get for these? 40 or 41?

TIA


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies...if I'm a 37 in pigalle 100...what size do you think I should get in 120's. I'm quite confused about advice so if you could help from personal experience that would be fantastic. Thanks so much..

Another question..did anybody else find the studded pigalle to be bigger in size than normal patent? 

Cheers


----------



## calisurf

Crackberry said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what boots these are called.
> I only own 1 pair of L's which are 39.5 (they were on a great sale)
> I'm never a 39 but depending how good the price is, I will buy 38.5.
> 
> I'm usually a 40 in other brands. What size should I get for these? 40 or 41?
> 
> TIA



These are called unique although not sure about authenticity if these are the pics of the boots.  I tried to make this work but they fit weird they are meant to slouch and the zipper was not soft enough to do that so it bulged funny

Anyway on to sizing. In these and the style w/o zipper (gazolinas), I went up .5.


----------



## calisurf

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hi ladies...if I'm a 37 in pigalle 100...what size do you think I should get in 120's. I'm quite confused about advice so if you could help from personal experience that would be fantastic. Thanks so much..
> 
> Another question..did anybody else find the studded pigalle to be bigger in size than normal patent?
> 
> Cheers



P100 = TTS
P120 = 1 full size DOWN. 

so I'm a 37.5 in p100 and a 36.5 in p120. As for the studs, can someone else answer?


----------



## JessieG

calisurf said:
			
		

> P100 = TTS
> P120 = 1 full size DOWN.
> 
> so I'm a 37.5 in p100 and a 36.5 in p120. As for the studs, can someone else answer?



Do you think I could get away with a 36.5 in 120's?? They don't have 36 and I can't find these particular shoes anywhere else?? Or would I likely break my ankle b/c of the pitch??? Thanks..


----------



## calisurf

JessieG said:
			
		

> Do you think I could get away with a 36.5 in 120's?? They don't have 36 and I can't find these particular shoes anywhere else?? Or would I likely break my ankle b/c of the pitch??? Thanks..



Depends on your feet. You could pad. Can you return?  Can you find another P120 that you could try on and return?  These are hard calls to make for another person. As i have found if the shoe doesn't fit, eventually I don't wear them.


----------



## SueGalle

calisurf said:


> Depends on your feet. You could pad. Can you return? Can you find another P120 that you could try on and return? These are hard calls to make for another person. As i have found if the shoe doesn't fit, eventually I don't wear them.


 Great response Cali! That reminds me of the old saying, "If the shoe fits, wear it." modified to apply to CL sizing.


----------



## Crackberry

calisurf said:


> These are called unique although not sure about authenticity if these are the pics of the boots.  I tried to make this work but they fit weird they are meant to slouch and the zipper was not soft enough to do that so it bulged funny
> 
> Anyway on to sizing. In these and the style w/o zipper (gazolinas), I went up .5.



Thank you!

The photos are from an Australian flash sale website (MyNetSale)
They should be authentic. When I receive them I'll post them in the authentic thread.

Thank you so much for your help!
I have ordered my usual size. I hope that's ok because I didn't want them to sell out before I received a reply. I figured 40 is more popular than 41.


----------



## teachgirl789

Hi. Does anyone know if the round toe slingbacks tend to run large?


----------



## oatmella

I'm wondering what size I should order in this style - the Pigalle Platform?  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...00141cat000149cat000199cat43240842cat45030732

I usually wear a size US 7/EU 37 in most brands.

Thanks for the help


----------



## calisurf

oatmella said:
			
		

> i'm wondering what size i should order in this style - the pigalle platform?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/christian-louboutin-pigalle-patent-platform-pump-classics/prod148030478_cat45030732_cat43240842_/?iseditorial=false&index=42&cmcat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat43240842cat45030732
> 
> i usually wear a size us 7/eu 37 in most brands.
> 
> Thanks for the help



tts.


----------



## SueGalle

I agree with Cali. I bought mine a full size smaller and it was a BIG mistake.


----------



## oatmella

calisurf said:


> tts.





SueGalle said:


> I agree with Cali. I bought mine a full size smaller and it was a BIG mistake.



Thanks for the help!
Also wondering how these styles run, the Bianca double-platform pump and the Love Me 100m

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...00141cat000149cat000199cat43240842cat45030732

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jDkF0z2


----------



## aceofspades

aceofspades said:


> Please help!
> 
> I'm usually a US 6 in flats, but size up to a US 6.5 in heels (because I have wide feet).
> 
> I have the Graffiti Ballet Flats in a 36.5, Balinodono flats in 36.5, New Simple 100mm 36.5, Miss Boxe Wedge 36.5, Patent Pigalle 100mm in 37.5.
> 
> My insoles are usually 9.5 inches.
> 
> I WANT the Suede Declic in Purple 120mm. I found some that are a size 38 and the seller states that the insoles are 9.5...which confuses me because it would be 1.5 sizes up from my "usual" CL size. Can this really be? Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Picture attached: photo credit to JetSetGo!





Just a bump, any help would be appreciated


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hello ladies I was wondering if u could help me out. Since the ron Ron 100 mm in black patent are basically sold out they have a size 42 left. I currently own two new simples one in a 41 and other in 41.5. Do u think the 42 Ron ron will be too big? I was thinking bc they're more on an arch it may actually be best. My new simples 41 are a tad tight in the front and the 41.5 are a bit big in the back ( I can't win!!) so i'm not sure of 42 is pushing it. Let me know what u guys think! Thanks so much!


----------



## calisurf

oatmella said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help!
> Also wondering how these styles run, the Bianca double-platform pump and the Love Me 100m
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Christian-Louboutin-Bianca-Double-Platform-Pump-Classics/prod117380061_cat45030732_cat43240842_/?isEditorial=false&index=7&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat43240842cat45030732
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418049&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446493019&R=452575398943&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jDkF0z2



All also TTS.


----------



## calisurf

aceofspades said:
			
		

> Just a bump, any help would be appreciated



Sorry. None of these sizes make sense to me. My insole is 9.5 and I am a 37.5 or 38 in almost all those you listed. So I don't know how to give advice based on the sizing going from 36.5-37.5 and then 38. Sorry confused


----------



## calisurf

PursePrincess24 said:
			
		

> Hello ladies I was wondering if u could help me out. Since the ron Ron 100 mm in black patent are basically sold out they have a size 42 left. I currently own two new simples one in a 41 and other in 41.5. Do u think the 42 Ron ron will be too big? I was thinking bc they're more on an arch it may actually be best. My new simples 41 are a tad tight in the front and the 41.5 are a bit big in the back ( I can't win!!) so i'm not sure of 42 is pushing it. Let me know what u guys think! Thanks so much!



I think they will be too big. Sorry


----------



## Hollie B

Hello  I am jonesing to buy my FIRST pair of CL's.  Being that I have never owned a pair and due to the cost I want to buy something all around classic for my first pair.  I like the Simple Pump but then saw the NEW Simple pump and must say I like it more.  I wear a 7.5 in a regular day to day show.  In either of these styles can anyone help what size I should get?  Also, I find the NEW Simple Pump hard to find...I am from Canada


----------



## oatmella

calisurf said:


> All also TTS.



Thanks for your help


----------



## Doglover1610

Trying to buy the BF a pair of CLs  - he's a size 11. Would a 44 suit him?


----------



## calisurf

Hollie B said:
			
		

> Hello  I am jonesing to buy my FIRST pair of CL's.  Being that I have never owned a pair and due to the cost I want to buy something all around classic for my first pair.  I like the Simple Pump but then saw the NEW Simple pump and must say I like it more.  I wear a 7.5 in a regular day to day show.  In either of these styles can anyone help what size I should get?  Also, I find the NEW Simple Pump hard to find...I am from Canada



Simples are TTS. being it's your first pair. You might want to measure the insoles of your favorite heel that is similar in shape and heel height. As well as measure your foot flat on the ground. My insole length is right around 9.5 inches which equals a 7.5/37.5  If you have fairly normal feet (not wide), you should be totally fine TTS. they may seem tight at first but they will stretch. Even the patent stretches more than you might expect. Wear around house (on carpet if possible) before going out.  There is a break in period. But after hat they are like slippers. Seriously my most easy to wear pair!  Good luck!


----------



## calisurf

Doglover1610 said:
			
		

> Trying to buy the BF a pair of CLs  - he's a size 11. Would a 44 suit him?



Totally stuck here. Maybe check the thread where they post men's CLs as I'm not sure how many people are checking this thread for this advice. Tell them you tried in this thread and if they could please let you know here and link to this post.  Good luck!


----------



## sabrunka

Do you guys find the Banane's easy to walk in? I found a pair on ebay for a good deal.. Just debating now... Hmmm


----------



## NANI1972

sabrunka said:


> Do you guys find the Banane's easy to walk in? I found a pair on ebay for a good deal.. Just debating now... Hmmm



I don't have them myself, but other TPFers have said they are very manageable.HTH


----------



## PursePrincess24

calisurf said:
			
		

> I think they will be too big. Sorry



I forgot to add that I've tried décolleté in 42 and they were small. Does that make any difference? Thanks!!


----------



## Hollie B

calisurf said:
			
		

> Simples are TTS. being it's your first pair. You might want to measure the insoles of your favorite heel that is similar in shape and heel height. As well as measure your foot flat on the ground. My insole length is right around 9.5 inches which equals a 7.5/37.5  If you have fairly normal feet (not wide), you should be totally fine TTS. they may seem tight at first but they will stretch. Even the patent stretches more than you might expect. Wear around house (on carpet if possible) before going out.  There is a break in period. But after hat they are like slippers. Seriously my most easy to wear pair!  Good luck!



Thanks for your help! So the older style Simple Pumps are available at Holt Renfrew but not the new simple pump. The ones they have are 85mm simple pump. Do you think these are nice? I'm kinda worried they might seem boring  I liked the newer simple pump style more but so hard to find in Canada.


----------



## calisurf

PursePrincess24 said:
			
		

> I forgot to add that I've tried décolleté in 42 and they were small. Does that make any difference? Thanks!!



Hrm. Might. My decolettes are 38 and my simples are 37.5. I find the Ron Ron to be an in between. 38 leaves a gap 37.5 causes squished toes. So the 42 might make sense. Good luck. LMK.


----------



## calisurf

Hollie B said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help! So the older style Simple Pumps are available at Holt Renfrew but not the new simple pump. The ones they have are 85mm simple pump. Do you think these are nice? I'm kinda worried they might seem boring  I liked the newer simple pump style more but so hard to find in Canada.



I find the difference more in the effect the platform has on comfort. The platform creates extra (for lack of a better word) padding between the foot and the floor/street. The simple just has less material. But on the flip side the simple pumps literally are like slippers. I have multiple pairs of 85 for work, day, conservative outings and I think they are great. But I also got them in colors so it heightens the fun a bit more. My favorite simples are my nude ones in 85. I would recommend those over black at least for southern California!  Maybe I get more wear here with nude. 

Also there are some advice threads on "what to get" if you want to continue this conversation with others. 

The main thing to remember is these are classic shoes. You can't go wrong (and it won't be your last pair).


----------



## aceofspades

calisurf said:


> Sorry. None of these sizes make sense to me. My insole is 9.5 and I am a 37.5 or 38 in almost all those you listed. So I don't know how to give advice based on the sizing going from 36.5-37.5 and then 38. Sorry confused



I know! I'm so confused too! Am I measuring the insoles of the shoes incorrectly? I put in a soft tape measure flush on the insole from the front of the shoe to the back of the shoe. I measured each the Graffiti, Balinodono, Miss Boxe this way and they were all 9.5 inches. Pigalle I sized up 1 full size because of the small pointy toe box.

Also, I think the sizing is crazy for me because I have (kind of flat) wide feet where the toes start and my big toe is about .5 inches longer than my 2nd toe (crazy I know) so I generally need to size up where the toe box is smaller. Otherwise, my feet are about 9 inches (heel to 2nd toe) and about 9.5 (heel to big toe). I know this is all very detailed, but I just don't know how a size 38 purple suede 120mm declic is a 9.5 insole. It's like 2 sizes up from my US size and 1.5 sizes up from my CL size! I don't know what to do but I want those shoes so much.


----------



## calisurf

aceofspades said:
			
		

> I know! I'm so confused too! Am I measuring the insoles of the shoes incorrectly? I put in a soft tape measure flush on the insole from the front of the shoe to the back of the shoe. I measured each the Graffiti, Balinodono, Miss Boxe this way and they were all 9.5 inches. Pigalle I sized up 1 full size because of the small pointy toe box.
> 
> Also, I think the sizing is crazy for me because I have (kind of flat) wide feet where the toes start and my big toe is about .5 inches longer than my 2nd toe (crazy I know) so I generally need to size up where the toe box is smaller. Otherwise, my feet are about 9 inches (heel to 2nd toe) and about 9.5 (heel to big toe). I know this is all very detailed, but I just don't know how a size 38 purple suede 120mm declic is a 9.5 insole. It's like 2 sizes up from my US size and 1.5 sizes up from my CL size! I don't know what to do but I want those shoes so much.



/quote/

Please help!

I'm usually a US 6 in flats, but size up to a US 6.5 in heels (because I have wide feet).

I have the Graffiti Ballet Flats in a 36.5, Balinodono flats in 36.5, New Simple 100mm 36.5, Miss Boxe Wedge 36.5, Patent Pigalle 100mm in 37.5.

My insoles are usually 9.5 inches.

I WANT the Suede Declic in Purple 120mm. I found some that are a size 38 and the seller states that the insoles are 9.5...which confuses me because it would be 1.5 sizes up from my "usual" CL size. Can this really be? Any help would be appreciated 



/quote/

Had to back and grab original

So just measured my 37.5 bandolinos and 38 graffiti flats. They are both around 9.5" - 9.75". So not sure on the measuring differences, but a 38 in declic of 9.5" makes sense as these do have the almond toe shape and would probably be what I what take in this shoe. 

The question now is How big will it be on you. My guess (and best I can do) is say to size the declic same as your pigalle.  However I also understand the situation of HG or HTF shoes!  Ultimately you will have to make the call based on what you know about your feet and your comfort level of possibly having a shoe too big. Or it may fit perfect because of the way your toes and the shape of the toe box come together?. This has been a difficult one to help on. Sorry cant be more definitive.


----------



## aceofspades

calisurf said:


> /quote/
> 
> Please help!
> 
> I'm usually a US 6 in flats, but size up to a US 6.5 in heels (because I have wide feet).
> 
> I have the Graffiti Ballet Flats in a 36.5, Balinodono flats in 36.5, New Simple 100mm 36.5, Miss Boxe Wedge 36.5, Patent Pigalle 100mm in 37.5.
> 
> My insoles are usually 9.5 inches.
> 
> I WANT the Suede Declic in Purple 120mm. I found some that are a size 38 and the seller states that the insoles are 9.5...which confuses me because it would be 1.5 sizes up from my "usual" CL size. Can this really be? Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> /quote/
> 
> Had to back and grab original
> 
> So just measured my 37.5 bandolinos and 38 graffiti flats. They are both around 9.5" - 9.75". So not sure on the measuring differences, but a 38 in declic of 9.5" makes sense as these do have the almond toe shape and would probably be what I what take in this shoe.
> 
> The question now is How big will it be on you. My guess (and best I can do) is say to size the declic same as your pigalle.  However I also understand the situation of HG or HTF shoes!  Ultimately you will have to make the call based on what you know about your feet and your comfort level of possibly having a shoe too big. Or it may fit perfect because of the way your toes and the shape of the toe box come together?. This has been a difficult one to help on. Sorry cant be more definitive.




I just measured my 36.5 Balinodono and they're actually about 9.25. Good thing because this sizing this was driving me crazy. BUT I forgot I just recently acquired a 37 Mini Bout and it is also about 9.25 inches long. Do you think this is more comparable to the purple Declic since they're both 120mm and maybe similar toe box size? Thanks for all your help on this


----------



## calisurf

aceofspades said:
			
		

> I just measured my 36.5 Balinodono and they're actually about 9.25. Good thing because this sizing this was driving me crazy. BUT I forgot I just recently acquired a 37 Mini Bout and it is also about 9.25 inches long. Do you think this is more comparable to the purple Declic since they're both 120mm and maybe similar toe box size? Thanks for all your help on this



Yes! good reference! They are essentially the same shoe. My mini bouts are 38.5 and they are .5 too big, going on eBay soon!


----------



## aceofspades

calisurf said:


> Yes! good reference! They are essentially the same shoe. My mini bouts are 38.5 and they are .5 too big, going on eBay soon!



Aw that's too bad I saw your Mini Bout in your collection and they're so cute.

Okay, after this I think I will take a chance on the size 38 Declic. Afterall, .25 shouldn't be too big on me I hope unless it stretches (seller says it's only been worn once). It just baffles me to go from a 36.5 to a 38. Imagine if you went from a 38 to a 39.5 haha


----------



## calisurf

aceofspades said:
			
		

> Aw that's too bad I saw your Mini Bout in your collection and they're so cute.
> 
> Okay, after this I think I will take a chance on the size 38 Declic. Afterall, .25 shouldn't be too big on me I hope unless it stretches (seller says it's only been worn once). It just baffles me to go from a 36.5 to a 38. Imagine if you went from a 38 to a 39.5 haha



Ok. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mli

calisurf said:


> The 37.5 should be ok. I went up .5 in those (stayed TTS in Daf). The strap in LD holds ya in and lets more room in toes. They are insanely comfortable for  the heel height!


thank you so much! I just tried on the "lady gres" in a size 7 which fit perfect.  I think I will go for the 7.5 in the suede lady daf. However, i've heard that the suede stretches out....


----------



## texas87

Ladies,

For any of you who have the patent LP spikes, can you please confirm their sizing? I'm normally a 6 in US and fit best in 36CLs and am looking at a pair that are size 36 on the bay. Would these fit or be too big?

TIA!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

texas87 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> For any of you who have the patent LP spikes, can you please confirm their sizing? I'm normally a 6 in US and fit best in 36CLs and am looking at a pair that are size 36 on the bay. Would these fit or be too big?
> 
> TIA!


I am a US6.5 and my LP Spikes are 36.5 so I think a 36 should work for you!


----------



## texas87

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am a US6.5 and my LP Spikes are 36.5 so I think a 36 should work for you!


 
Perfect, thanks Helen!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

texas87 said:


> Perfect, thanks Helen!


Any time


----------



## PursePrincess24

calisurf said:
			
		

> Hrm. Might. My decolettes are 38 and my simples are 37.5. I find the Ron Ron to be an in between. 38 leaves a gap 37.5 causes squished toes. So the 42 might make sense. Good luck. LMK.



Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## texas87

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Any time


 
Helen, would that be the same for regular patent LPs 36 or would I need 36.5? Didnt know if the spikes me a difference


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

texas87 said:


> Helen, would that be the same for regular patent LPs 36 or would I need 36.5? Didnt know if the spikes me a difference


texas, what is the material for the LPs?


----------



## texas87

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> texas, what is the material for the LPs?


 
The seller says they are patent leather, box says patent calf (these are the 36.5). There is another pair that is the exact same but 36.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

What color and what color are the spikes?

If its this season's spikes which the spikes are the same color as the shoe, I believe they are tough.  Not just coz the spikes but the patent leather too.

I got the Pigalle 120 redred spikes.  I usually go for a 36 for regular piggies, but for the redred spikes went half up to 36.5 and they are perfect.

I myself am undecided about the LP Patent that are about to arrive in the boutiques. All my LPs which are either suede with spikes or nappa with spikes were fine at 36.5 but wondering if I have to go up to 37 for the patents.  Sorry if Im confusing you.

Are you ordering from where you can return em?  If so buy em both, try em on and return one that doesnt fit so you wont miss out.


----------



## texas87

Helen,

the ones I was just asking you about are not spiked, I had previously asked you about a spiked pair and you said 36 would be fine. These two that I'm deciding between are not spiked at all, they are just patent leather.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

texas87 said:


> Helen,
> 
> the ones I was just asking you about are not spiked, I had previously asked you about a spiked pair and you said 36 would be fine. These two that I'm deciding between are not spiked at all, they are just patent leather.


Sooo confusing texas sorry.  what is the material for the spiked version again?

I have a friend who is the same exact size as myself who bought the regular patent LPs in size 37 but she started getting major heel slippage so she bought the size 36.5.  Ofcourse the toebox was initially a crusher but now its perfect.  Size 36.5 are my sizes for nappa spikes and suede spikes and I think Im gonna go for the 36.5 for the patent oz thats my foot length.  The pitch is a killer so better hug me on the foot.


----------



## texas87

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Sooo confusing texas sorry. what is the material for the spiked version again?
> 
> I have a friend who is the same exact size as myself who bought the regular patent LPs in size 37 but she started getting major heel slippage so she bought the size 36.5. Ofcourse the toebox was initially a crusher but now its perfect. Size 36.5 are my sizes for nappa spikes and suede spikes and I think Im gonna go for the 36.5 for the patent oz thats my foot length. The pitch is a killer so better hug me on the foot.


 
Helen,

I'm sorry that we are having some miscommunication lol. Let's try to start over. You and I already discussed the spikes a few messages back and you said that the 36 was fine (those are the new red on red patent).

What I am asking you about now is a totally different pair of LPs. These are just plain patent calf leather with no spikes. Do you think a 36 or 36.5 would be ok for those?

I hope that makes sense


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

texas87 said:


> Helen,
> 
> I'm sorry that we are having some miscommunication lol. Let's try to start over. You and I already discussed the spikes a few messages back and you said that the 36 was fine (those are the new red on red patent).
> 
> What I am asking you about now is a totally different pair of LPs. These are just plain patent calf leather with no spikes. Do you think a 36 or 36.5 would be ok for those?
> 
> I hope that makes sense


Ummm thats wot I meant.  Im a US6.5 and all my LP spikes are 36.5 so you being a US6, 36 for the LP spikes should work.

I dont hv a regular patent LP but a friend who is the same exact size as my feet bought a 37 but traded them in for a 36.5 which is the same size as my spiked LPs.

Therefore, I say you should be able to work a size 36 in both regular patent LP and spiked LP although the patent LP may take longer to break in.  So long the length is correct, that is the pair you want.

I hope this makes sense now.


----------



## texas87

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Ummm thats wot I meant. Im a US6.5 and all my LP spikes are 36.5 so you being a US6, 36 for the LP spikes should work.
> 
> I dont hv a regular patent LP but a friend who is the same exact size as my feet bought a 37 but traded them in for a 36.5 which is the same size as my spiked LPs.
> 
> Therefore, I say you should be able to work a size 36 in both regular patent LP and spiked LP although the patent LP may take longer to break in. So long the length is correct, that is the pair you want.
> 
> I hope this makes sense now.


 
Perfect Helen. Thank you so much. Sorry it took us a while to get on the same page


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

texas87 said:


> Perfect Helen. Thank you so much. Sorry it took us a while to get on the same page


cool
So long we continue to communicate all is well!


----------



## Metteandersen

hi girls does any of you own a pair if these or have an idea about how it is in its size. i´ve tried looking at the CL sizing thread but it did not help me.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exquisite...232&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=310421522296&


I´m normally a size 40 in all shoes(miu miu, christian dior, prada etc.) however I have  simple pump patent 7mm in 40.5 because of the patent. 
Another thing- do you think that I´ll be able to strech them if they are too small?


----------



## Danielle81

I am looking at buying a black patent pigalle 100. The first page of this thread says to size down from TTS by  1/2 size.  I am a 36 in my Numero Prives.  Should I get a 35.5?  The net-a-porter site says to order 1/2 size up. Which should I do?


----------



## calisurf

mli said:
			
		

> thank you so much! I just tried on the "lady gres" in a size 7 which fit perfect.  I think I will go for the 7.5 in the suede lady daf. However, i've heard that the suede stretches out....



You can stay 7 in lady Daf. I just do that to give a little extra room for my toes when I can strap my feet in!


----------



## calisurf

Danielle81 said:
			
		

> I am looking at buying a black patent pigalle 100. The first page of this thread says to size down from TTS by  1/2 size.  I am a 36 in my Numero Prives.  Should I get a 35.5?  The net-a-porter site says to order 1/2 size up. Which should I do?



It does depend on your feet. Can you give a little more info like the first page suggests?

I go TTS for P100 and I never ever ever listen to NAP sizing advice. CL site is more reliable.


----------



## Danielle81

calisurf said:


> It does depend on your feet. Can you give a little more info like the first page suggests?
> 
> I go TTS for P100 and I never ever ever listen to NAP sizing advice. CL site is more reliable.


 
Nine West and Aldo I am a 5.5/6 or 36 respectively.  I would consider my feet average.  Both of my current CLs are No. Prives and are a size 36 and fit perfect.


----------



## Metteandersen

hi girls does any of you own a pair if these or have an idea about how it is in its size. i´ve tried looking at the CL sizing thread but it did not help me.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exquisite-...10421522296&


I´m normally a size 40 in all shoes(miu miu, christian dior, prada etc.) however I have simple pump patent 7mm in 40.5 because of the patent. 
Another thing- do you think that I´ll be able to strech them if they are too small?
 *


----------



## calisurf

Metteandersen said:
			
		

> hi girls does any of you own a pair if these or have an idea about how it is in its size. i´ve tried looking at the CL sizing thread but it did not help me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exquisite-...10421522296%26
> 
> I´m normally a size 40 in all shoes(miu miu, christian dior, prada etc.) however I have simple pump patent 7mm in 40.5 because of the patent.
> Another thing- do you think that I´ll be able to strech them if they are too small?
> *



Listing has Been removed. If you know style name can help from there


----------



## calisurf

Danielle81 said:
			
		

> Nine West and Aldo I am a 5.5/6 or 36 respectively.  I would consider my feet average.  Both of my current CLs are No. Prives and are a size 36 and fit perfect.



I would say 36.


----------



## Metteandersen

calisurf said:


> Listing has Been removed. If you know style name can help from there



Thank you so much. They´re called:

Christian Louboutin You You 85 Ostrich Legs Leather Heels 

Does that help? I only have one pair of CL and that´s the patent one with 7cm and I have them in a size 40.5.


----------



## calisurf

Metteandersen said:
			
		

> Thank you so much. They´re called:
> 
> Christian Louboutin You You 85 Ostrich Legs Leather Heels
> 
> Does that help? I only have one pair of CL and that´s the patent one with 7cm and I have them in a size 40.5.



So I Take simples TTS even in patent because it does stretch. But whatever size you are comfortable with in simple, you should take in you you.


----------



## Lynx13

Hi everyone,

My shoes just came in and I made a mistake and didn't pay attention.  I thought I was buying the pigalle plato 140 but they were actually the 120s:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...%3Dpigalle&eItemId=prod148030478&cmCat=search

Still love them and want to keep them but wondering if anyone who owns them find that they stretch?  I am a 37 in pigalle 100s, pigalle flats 37,  Maggies 37, VPs 37, simples 36.5. I purchased the 36, 36.5 and 37 in the pigalle plato 120s.  if they do stretch, I think the 36.5 will work for me but if not, then I would keep the 37s and place an insert (foot petals) into the ball of the foot areas.  

What is your opinion?  do they stretch?  36.5 or 37s?
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Danielle81

calisurf said:


> I would say 36.


 
Thanks for the advice!  Unfortunately, Net-A-Porter only has a 35.5.  I guess I am now on the hunt for a size 36.


----------



## calisurf

Danielle81 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice!  Unfortunately, Net-A-Porter only has a 35.5.  I guess I am now on the hunt for a size 36.



Doesn't NAP do free shipping and returns?  Or maybe not where you are?


----------



## calisurf

Lynx13 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> My shoes just came in and I made a mistake and didn't pay attention.  I thought I was buying the pigalle plato 140 but they were actually the 120s:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-Patent-Platform-Pump-pigalle/prod148030478___/?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dpigalle&eItemId=prod148030478&cmCat=search
> 
> Still love them and want to keep them but wondering if anyone who owns them find that they stretch?  I am a 37 in pigalle 100s, pigalle flats 37,  Maggies 37, VPs 37, simples 36.5. I purchased the 36, 36.5 and 37 in the pigalle plato 120s.  if they do stretch, I think the 36.5 will work for me but if not, then I would keep the 37s and place an insert (foot petals) into the ball of the foot areas.
> 
> What is your opinion?  do they stretch?  36.5 or 37s?
> Thanks so much in advance!



I have two pairs of patent pigalles and unfortunately have not worn them enough to gage the stretching. From my experience with other patent styles, stretching is likely. Maybe ask stilly?


----------



## miacillan

Hi *Lynx13*, I own Pigalle 100s, Pigalle Plato 120s (in patent and kid skin), and also Pigalle flats.

My feet are regular width but toes on the longer side.  I am size 40 for all my Pigalle 100s, regardless of leather, and Size 40.5 or 41 for Pigalle flats.  But I am amazingly a size 39.5 for kidskin Pigalle Plato 120 since I have serious heel slippage if I take size 40, although the size 40 length seem more comfortable.  But the kidskin stretches so now 39.5 is ok.  For my Pigalle Plato 120 in Patent leather, I bought a size 40 because 39.5 is really painful in terms of the length.  At first the 40 in patent just fits perfectly, but after walking in them for several hours, I start to get heel slippage.  So, my solution was putting a half insole at ball of foot and also a heel grip at the end.  It works perfect now.  

So, my advice is (from my experience), if you don't feel painful in 36.5, get that size coz eventually the patent stretches a bit.  But if you really can't stand the pain of 36.5, get the 37 and put half insoles if it gets loose.

HTH!!!

Cheers,
Mia



Lynx13 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My shoes just came in and I made a mistake and didn't pay attention.  I thought I was buying the pigalle plato 140 but they were actually the 120s:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...%3Dpigalle&eItemId=prod148030478&cmCat=search
> 
> Still love them and want to keep them but wondering if anyone who owns them find that they stretch?  I am a 37 in pigalle 100s, pigalle flats 37,  Maggies 37, VPs 37, simples 36.5. I purchased the 36, 36.5 and 37 in the pigalle plato 120s.  if they do stretch, I think the 36.5 will work for me but if not, then I would keep the 37s and place an insert (foot petals) into the ball of the foot areas.
> 
> What is your opinion?  do they stretch?  36.5 or 37s?
> Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies, I am looking at the pigalle spiked flats. Just wanting some advice re size? I am 37 in pigalle 100 patent but the 37's in the pigalle patent spikes we're too big (36.5 is on its way). Any suggestions re best size for spiked. Anyone else had experience with the spikes being a bit bigger?? I don't own any CL flats and have never tried any on so I'm a bit lost. 
TIA


----------



## poppyseed

Ladies, is there anyone for whom Lady Lynch doesn't run large?
I'm looking at getting them in 38 (pink glitter) and it seems from what the seller says that they could fit, but reading through here it seems they run huge.
My other Cls are mainly 38 (Som, VP, NP, Pigalle, Ron Ron, Lady Page, Very Croise, Hercule,various wedges and espadrilles) 38.5 (Ron Ron,Super T,Madame Claude, Decolette) 39 (most boots / booties)  37.5 (some VP and Pigalles).
Do you think they would fit?


----------



## JessieG

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Ladies, is there anyone for whom Lady Lynch doesn't run large?
> I'm looking at getting them in 38 (pink glitter) and it seems from what the seller says that they could fit, but reading through here it seems they run huge.
> My other Cls are mainly 38 (Som, VP, NP, Pigalle, Ron Ron, Lady Page, Very Croise, Hercule,various wedges and espadrilles) 38.5 (Ron Ron,Super T,Madame Claude, Decolette) 39 (most boots / booties)  37.5 (some VP and Pigalles).
> Do you think they would fit?



Hi there, lady lynch is my smallest pair of louboutins, but they are also 120's. I have lady lynch in 35.5 but generally a 36. I'm 36 in greissimo & Bianca, 36.5 in LP, and 37 in rolando. I think it really depends on heel height. What size is the heel?


----------



## redish

Hi guys,

I'm a newbie here. I want to purchase CL pigalle studded flat, but I don't know about the sizing as I don't have any CL shoes. I'm usually wearing size 37,5 for balenciaga, chanel, jimmy choo. Should I buy 37,5 as well for this shoes? I saw on saks that people give review that I should but 1/2 size larger so i should buy size 38. Is that true? please help me as my local store run out of stock for all pigalle so I cant try it bymyself. TIA


----------



## poppyseed

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hi there, lady lynch is my smallest pair of louboutins, but they are also 120's. I have lady lynch in 35.5 but generally a 36. I'm 36 in greissimo & Bianca, 36.5 in LP, and 37 in rolando. I think it really depends on heel height. What size is the heel?



It's hard to tell from photos, but I think they are 120. Do you think the higher the heel the smaller the size needs to be..?


----------



## JessieG

I'm certainly no CL expert but that is my understanding. Because the pitch sends your foot further down the shoe. That is also why the lovely SA at Horatio boutique told me when they encouraged me to get the 35.5 in LL when I was holidaying g in NY. I remember I got them back to the hotel room and couldn't even get them on and took them back but ended up lea ing with the same pair. Ask the seller whether they're 100's or 120's??


----------



## jmdc22

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 8
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
Bruges: 38.5
City 120: 38.5
New Simple 120: 38.5
Lady Peep: 39
Miss Cristo: 39
Declic: 39
Very Prive: 39

 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. 
Very Noeud

Can anyone tell me what size I should be for Very Noeud?


----------



## texas87

Hi ladies,

can any of you tell me how patent bambou runs? I'm normally a 6 in US and 36s tend to fit best on me and I was wondering if I could manage a 36 in this style.

Thank you!


----------



## Danielle81

calisurf said:


> Doesn't NAP do free shipping and returns? Or maybe not where you are?


 
I've never bought anything from them before. I guess I should have read that.  Looks like I'll give it a shot with the smaller size and see if it works out.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## BoriquaNina

shontel said:


> Boriqua, I think you would be a 38 in the MBB.



Thank you! I've been keeping an eye out. No luck yet. Lots of 38.5s though!


----------



## BoriquaNina

They run very large. I have two pair (one I have to sell because they don't fit). I wear 38-38.5 in VPs and took 37.5 in my Lady Lynchs (patent) and they fit perfectly. Sorry but I highly doubt they'll fit you. 



poppyseed said:


> Ladies, is there anyone for whom Lady Lynch doesn't run large?
> I'm looking at getting them in 38 (pink glitter) and it seems from what the seller says that they could fit, but reading through here it seems they run huge.
> My other Cls are mainly 38 (Som, VP, NP, Pigalle, Ron Ron, Lady Page, Very Croise, Hercule,various wedges and espadrilles) 38.5 (Ron Ron,Super T,Madame Claude, Decolette) 39 (most boots / booties)  37.5 (some VP and Pigalles).
> Do you think they would fit?


----------



## calisurf

poppyseed said:
			
		

> It's hard to tell from photos, but I think they are 120. Do you think the higher the heel the smaller the size needs to be..?



Lady lynch and pigalle 120 size the same. 1 full size down. It's not a general rule with higher heel heights. Just these particular sizes. That is why I hate when people say things like CLs always run small.


----------



## calisurf

redish said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a newbie here. I want to purchase CL pigalle studded flat, but I don't know about the sizing as I don't have any CL shoes. I'm usually wearing size 37,5 for balenciaga, chanel, jimmy choo. Should I buy 37,5 as well for this shoes? I saw on saks that people give review that I should but 1/2 size larger so i should buy size 38. Is that true? please help me as my local store run out of stock for all pigalle so I cant try it bymyself. TIA



In flats I normally taken .5 up. I agree you should go at least .5. These are particularly narrow so you also might consider if this is a style that works with your foot type


----------



## calisurf

jmdc22 said:
			
		

> Some info that could help us help you:
> &#149; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 8
> &#149; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): average
> &#149; What CL&#146;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> Bruges: 38.5
> City 120: 38.5
> New Simple 120: 38.5
> Lady Peep: 39
> Miss Cristo: 39
> Declic: 39
> Very Prive: 39
> 
> &#149; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.
> Very Noeud
> 
> Can anyone tell me what size I should be for Very Noeud?



Very Noued are TTS. So would say 38.5 for you


----------



## calisurf

texas87 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> can any of you tell me how patent bambou runs? I'm normally a 6 in US and 36s tend to fit best on me and I was wondering if I could manage a 36 in this style.
> 
> Thank you!



bambou are TTS. They are like Bibi and Bianca. Just a note that I find these particularly crunchy in the toe area and went with the suede version for better stretching. If you have wider feet they may be more difficult to wear. HTH!


----------



## calisurf

Danielle81 said:
			
		

> I've never bought anything from them before. I guess I should have read that.  Looks like I'll give it a shot with the smaller size and see if it works out.  Thanks for the help!



My pleasure!


----------



## texas87

calisurf said:


> bambou are TTS. They are like Bibi and Bianca. Just a note that I find these particularly crunchy in the toe area and went with the suede version for better stretching. If you have wider feet they may be more difficult to wear. HTH!



Thanks for your help Cali as always. I have pretty narrow feet so I'm hoping the TTS will work for me. Its such a beautiful pair and it will be hard for me to say no to them


----------



## calisurf

texas87 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help Cali as always. I have pretty narrow feet so I'm hoping the TTS will work for me. Its such a beautiful pair and it will be hard for me to say no to them



If you have narrow feet, you should be ok!  My pleasure .


----------



## samosa88

Hi Ladies, are ron ron and Fifi similar in sizing and toe box? I have several fifi but never tried a ron ron.


----------



## jmdc22

calisurf said:


> Very Noued are TTS. So would say 38.5 for you



Thanks calisurf! The ones I am looking at are 39, so I guess I'll have to pass this time.


----------



## redish

calisurf said:


> In flats I normally taken .5 up. I agree you should go at least .5. These are particularly narrow so you also might consider if this is a style that works with your foot type



Thank you so much for helping me. I have a wide feet so I think 1/2 size up shouldn't be too big for me.


----------



## calisurf

samosa88 said:


> Hi Ladies, are ron ron and Fifi similar in sizing and toe box? I have several fifi but never tried a ron ron.



yes, the difference is fifi has that narrow stiletto heel whereas the ron ron has more of the tapered triangle heel like the decollette.


----------



## JessieG

Hi lovely ladies. Query about Maggie's. What are people's experience with sizing. The first page says .5 down. I wonder could I get away with 1 whole size down...although the tricky thing is I am not sure what my CL TS is??  I wear LP's in 36.5, greissimo & Bianca 36, rolando 37 (though I haven't worn any one pair long enough to wear them in and deal with heel slippage)....thoughts??


----------



## Lynx13

calisurf said:


> I have two pairs of patent pigalles and unfortunately have not worn them enough to gage the stretching. From my experience with other patent styles, stretching is likely. Maybe ask stilly?





miacillan said:


> Hi *Lynx13*, I own Pigalle 100s, Pigalle Plato 120s (in patent and kid skin), and also Pigalle flats.
> 
> My feet are regular width but toes on the longer side.  I am size 40 for all my Pigalle 100s, regardless of leather, and Size 40.5 or 41 for Pigalle flats.  But I am amazingly a size 39.5 for kidskin Pigalle Plato 120 since I have serious heel slippage if I take size 40, although the size 40 length seem more comfortable.  But the kidskin stretches so now 39.5 is ok.  For my Pigalle Plato 120 in Patent leather, I bought a size 40 because 39.5 is really painful in terms of the length.  At first the 40 in patent just fits perfectly, but after walking in them for several hours, I start to get heel slippage.  So, my solution was putting a half insole at ball of foot and also a heel grip at the end.  It works perfect now.
> 
> So, my advice is (from my experience), if you don't feel painful in 36.5, get that size coz eventually the patent stretches a bit.  But if you really can't stand the pain of 36.5, get the 37 and put half insoles if it gets loose.
> 
> HTH!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mia



Thank you both!  I'l try the 36.5.  I would just need a little bit of give for the summer time normal swelling so if it stretches just a few millimeters, they will work out perfectly!  
Thanks again!


----------



## calisurf

JessieG said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Query about Maggie's. What are people's experience with sizing. The first page says .5 down. I wonder could I get away with 1 whole size down...although the tricky thing is I am not sure what my CL TS is??  I wear LP's in 36.5, greissimo & Bianca 36, rolando 37 (though I haven't worn any one pair long enough to wear them in and deal with heel slippage)....thoughts??



With the old maggies (the tobacco/black and blue/purple suede ones), I got both 37.5 (my TTS) and 38.  I preferred the 38.

In the new style maggies, they seemed to run more TTS for me.  37.5, which is the same size as my LPs, Greissimos (suede, not rasta) and Biancas.


----------



## JessieG

calisurf said:
			
		

> With the old maggies (the tobacco/black and blue/purple suede ones), I got both 37.5 (my TTS) and 38.  I preferred the 38.
> 
> In the new style maggies, they seemed to run more TTS for me.  37.5, which is the same size as my LPs, Greissimos (suede, not rasta) and Biancas.



Thanks do much...so helpful.


----------



## heida

Alright. I have been reading this thread and many others on sizing, but I am still confused about which size to get in a few types. My non-CL size is somewhere in between 8.5-9 (but I usually take European size 39) First off, thinking of getting a pair of decolletes 868, would it be better to go for 40 rather than 39.5 in them? I hear they run pretty narrow and I have a 4 inch wide feet which I believe is rather wide.

And secondly, I am wondering about sizing the Pigalle 100 and 120. Do I go TTS or half size down in the Pigalle 100´s (39 or 38.5) ? And a whole size down in the pigalle 120´s (38.5 or 38?) Am I getting this right ? I am very afraid of the break-in period with the Pigalles, and I will not be wearing the 120´s every day, just occasionally ! 

Just wondering if it would be too far gone to go a whole size down, even though they are 120´s? And for reference, my insole length probably has to be 10 1/2 inch or so.....guess it depends on the toebox type. I don´t want to crush my toes nor have a heel slippage ! I hate not being able to go to a boutique and try on some types..... 

Thanks in advance chicas


----------



## angel evans

Hi ladies, 

Appreciate your advise for sizing of lady peeps and rolandos. It seems that the Singapore store never stocks these, and they never seem to be in stock when I am travelling to Europe / us. 

I am a 36 - 36.5 in Lanvin, Jimmy Choo, Chanel, Manolo's and Repettos (those are the only other brands I wear). I consider myself a 36 tts, but with slightly wide feet. 

My other loubie sizes are (most of them are office friendly pumps) 

Decoltissiomo 85 (old) leather - 37 - a bit large, but wearable with padding

New decoltissimo 85 patent - 36.5 - perfect fit 

New decoltissiomo 85 Leather - 36.5 - after a year these have stretched a bit and can be a little loose in the morning

Simple 100 leather - 36 - perfect fit, even with the stretching

Simple 85 patent - 36 -  bit tight, maybe ok after it ages, but milleage on this is still pretty low

Ron Ron 100 patent - 36.5 - perfect fit

Pigalle 85 patent - 36.5 - initially a bit tight on my little toe, but I have broken in 2 pairs and it is fine after the 4 week mark

Beauty - 36.5 - perfect fit

Very prive leather (new) 36.5 - perfect fit

Very prive satin (old) - 36 - a little tight, still has not stretched much after 4 years.. 

Madame claude patent - 37 - good fit 

Daffodil calf hair -37 good fit

I have a few more evening sandals that I wore for my wedding but I can't seem to recall the styles / sizes as I haven't worn them since my wedding 2 years ago.. 

So would be really grateful if you could pls help advise me what size I should get in the LPs and Rolandos As I spy quite a few 36/36.5/37 have just been restocked at Saks and NM.. 

Thanks!!


----------



## heiress-ox

angel evans said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Appreciate your advise for sizing of lady peeps and rolandos. It seems that the Singapore store never stocks these, and they never seem to be in stock when I am travelling to Europe / us.
> 
> I am a 36 - 36.5 in Lanvin, Jimmy Choo, Chanel, Manolo's and Repettos (those are the only other brands I wear). I consider myself a 36 tts, but with slightly wide feet.
> 
> My other loubie sizes are (most of them are office friendly pumps)
> 
> Decoltissiomo 85 (old) leather - 37 - a bit large, but wearable with padding
> 
> New decoltissimo 85 patent - 36.5 - perfect fit
> 
> New decoltissiomo 85 Leather - 36.5 - after a year these have stretched a bit and can be a little loose in the morning
> 
> Simple 100 leather - 36 - perfect fit, even with the stretching
> 
> Simple 85 patent - 36 -  bit tight, maybe ok after it ages, but milleage on this is still pretty low
> 
> Ron Ron 100 patent - 36.5 - perfect fit
> 
> Pigalle 85 patent - 36.5 - initially a bit tight on my little toe, but I have broken in 2 pairs and it is fine after the 4 week mark
> 
> Beauty - 36.5 - perfect fit
> 
> Very prive leather (new) 36.5 - perfect fit
> 
> Very prive satin (old) - 36 - a little tight, still has not stretched much after 4 years..
> 
> Madame claude patent - 37 - good fit
> 
> Daffodil calf hair -37 good fit
> 
> I have a few more evening sandals that I wore for my wedding but I can't seem to recall the styles / sizes as I haven't worn them since my wedding 2 years ago..
> 
> So would be really grateful if you could pls help advise me what size I should get in the LPs and Rolandos As I spy quite a few 36/36.5/37 have just been restocked at Saks and NM..
> 
> Thanks!!



i took my LPs TTS and i have medium-wide feet. As for Rolando if you have wide feet you can go 0.5 up from TTS or even sometimes a full size up.


----------



## Christchrist

heida said:
			
		

> Alright. I have been reading this thread and many others on sizing, but I am still confused about which size to get in a few types. My non-CL size is somewhere in between 8.5-9 (but I usually take European size 39) First off, thinking of getting a pair of decolletes 868, would it be better to go for 40 rather than 39.5 in them? I hear they run pretty narrow and I have a 4 inch wide feet which I believe is rather wide.
> 
> And secondly, I am wondering about sizing the Pigalle 100 and 120. Do I go TTS or half size down in the Pigalle 100´s (39 or 38.5) ? And a whole size down in the pigalle 120´s (38.5 or 38?) Am I getting this right ? I am very afraid of the break-in period with the Pigalles, and I will not be wearing the 120´s every day, just occasionally !
> 
> Just wondering if it would be too far gone to go a whole size down, even though they are 120´s? And for reference, my insole length probably has to be 10 1/2 inch or so.....guess it depends on the toebox type. I don´t want to crush my toes nor have a heel slippage ! I hate not being able to go to a boutique and try on some types.....
> 
> Thanks in advance chicas



I am the same US size as you(8.5-9). Piggy 100 I'm a 40, very prive 39.5, Maggie 39.5, simple pump 100 and filo 39.5. Pigalle 120 38.5 or 39 depending on the material. The decollette I have tried and I'm a 39.5. I also have a wider foot so that might be why I am a 40 in piggy 100


----------



## rock_girl

Ladies~

I have no experience with the Bibi.  Do you think a size 39 pair of ostrich Bibi will fit me?  

I am a 39 in JC, MB, and CL VPs.  I am a 39.5 in BA, YSL Tribtoo, and CL Maggie.  I am a 40 in CL New Simple.

TIA!!


----------



## heida

Christchrist said:


> I am the same US size as you(8.5-9). Piggy 100 I'm a 40, very prive 39.5, Maggie 39.5, simple pump 100 and filo 39.5. Pigalle 120 38.5 or 39 depending on the material. The decollette I have tried and I'm a 39.5. I also have a wider foot so that might be why I am a 40 in piggy 100



Thank you so much, this is very helpful


----------



## Nolia

heiress-ox said:


> i took my LPs TTS and i have medium-wide feet. As for Rolando if you have wide feet you can go 0.5 up from TTS or even sometimes a full size up.



Ditto this.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Hi Ladies,

Anyone had any experiencing with fitting for the applique 140's? I'm a range of 40-40.5 in CL's and YSL's, but mostly probably the latter size. 

TIA


----------



## rock_girl

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Ladies~
> 
> I have no experience with the Bibi.  Do you think a size 39 pair of ostrich Bibi will fit me?
> 
> I am a 39 in JC, MB, and CL VPs.  I am a 39.5 in BA, YSL Tribtoo, and CL Maggie.  I am a 40 in CL New Simple.
> 
> TIA!!



Anyone?  I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

rock_girl said:


> Anyone?  I would really appreciate it!!


I tried out the Ostrich BiBi myself this past spring.  I am a US6.5 and the only pair that was available was a 37.  Sure enough the toe-box was easy on the foot, but because the heel is so heavy, I think a 36.5 would have been best.  Otherwise you would have major heel slippage.

Hence I would say, half a size down from your CL TTS???


----------



## calisurf

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Anyone?  I would really appreciate it!!



Have you tried on Biancas or Bambous?  It would be the same size as that. Personally I find them TTS or the same size as your VPs. Although the New Simple sizing has me thrown off. Are those too big?


----------



## bprimuslevy

Hi Ladies,

Could you help me with the sizing of the Daffodile? I've tried to research and I've seen everything from TTS to 1 size up.

In most of my CLs I am TTS (39.5). This would be Ron Ron Zeppa 100 patent, Simple 100, Bibi suede, Miss Boxe 100 suede, and anthracite Maggie. I sized up 1 size in the Rolando.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bprimuslevy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you help me with the sizing of the Daffodile? I've tried to research and I've seen everything from TTS to 1 size up.
> 
> In most of my CLs I am TTS (39.5). This would be Ron Ron Zeppa 100 patent, Simple 100, Bibi suede, Miss Boxe 100 suede, and anthracite Maggie. I sized up 1 size in the Rolando.


Hi there.  What material is it?
I have one in black kid.
I am a US6.5 and my Simple 100 and anthra Maggie are a 37 and Roando a 37.5.       
I took a 36.5 for my Daffodile.

Got them super snug.  Cant afford heel slippage at that height with platform being so thick.


----------



## bprimuslevy

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hi there. What material is it?
> I have one in black kid.
> I am a US6.5 and my Simple 100 and anthra Maggie are a 37 and Roando a 37.5.
> I took a 36.5 for my Daffodile.
> 
> Got them super snug. Cant afford heel slippage at that height with platform being so thick.


 
Thanks for your help.  I like the kid leather.


----------



## rock_girl

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I tried out the Ostrich BiBi myself this past spring. I am a US6.5 and the only pair that was available was a 37. Sure enough the toe-box was easy on the foot, but because the heel is so heavy, I think a 36.5 would have been best. Otherwise you would have major heel slippage.
> 
> Hence I would say, half a size down from your CL TTS???


 
Thanks Helen! 



calisurf said:


> Have you tried on Biancas or Bambous? It would be the same size as that. Personally I find them TTS or the same size as your VPs. Although the New Simple sizing has me thrown off. Are those too big?


 
Good question about the New Simple...  They were my first ever CL, which started with a purchase of the patent Rolando and ended up with an exchange for the patent NS.  I suspect they may be a half size too big, as I have had to put ball of foot pads in the toe box to get a better fit over time.  I've tried on the Bianca a few times this past month and find that the 39 is the best fit.  

Thanks Cali!  

*It sounds like a 39 will fit!*  :urock:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

rock_girl said:


> Thanks Helen!
> 
> 
> 
> Good question about the New Simple...  They were my first ever CL, which started with a purchase of the patent Rolando and ended up with an exchange for the patent NS.  I suspect they may be a half size too big, as I have had to put ball of foot pads in the toe box to get a better fit over time.  I've tried on the Bianca a few times this past month and find that the 39 is the best fit.
> 
> Thanks Cali!
> 
> *It sounds like a 39 will fit!*  :urock:


My Bianca VP and Daff are the same size so it makes sense!  Go for 39! YAY!


----------



## texas87

calisurf said:


> With the old maggies (the tobacco/black and blue/purple suede ones), I got both 37.5 (my TTS) and 38. I preferred the 38.
> 
> In the new style maggies, they seemed to run more TTS for me. 37.5, which is the same size as my LPs, Greissimos (suede, not rasta) and Biancas.


 
Ladies, I took have a question about the maggie. I am not sure when they started doing the newer sizing but I'm interested in a pair thats just the black patent and suede material. I have tried on the new maggie thats at Saks right now thats pony hair and a size 36 fit great. I was wondering if I could pull off a 36.5 in the patent/suede one I found or if that would be too big based on the new/old sizing.


----------



## bprimuslevy

texas87 said:


> Ladies, I took have a question about the maggie. I am not sure when they started doing the newer sizing but I'm interested in a pair thats just the black patent and suede material. I have tried on the new maggie thats at Saks right now thats pony hair and a size 36 fit great. I was wondering if I could pull off a 36.5 in the patent/suede one I found or if that would be too big based on the new/old sizing.


 
I bought a pair of Baseball Maggies last year this time (Fall 2011) in my CL TTS. I think that is when the new Maggie sizing began.  The other ladies probably know better. Do a search for jenaywins collection thread. She has a couple of pairs of Maggies from different seasons, she might have listed her sizing.


----------



## texas87

bprimuslevy said:


> I bought a pair of Baseball Maggies last year this time (Fall 2011) in my CL TTS. I think that is when the new Maggie sizing began. The other ladies probably know better. Do a search for jenaywins collection thread. She has a couple of pairs of Maggies from different seasons, she might have listed her sizing.


 
Thanks bprim! I'll check that out. Also, if any of you ladies still have the answer do post please 

edit: I think the pair that I'm looking are the same ones that Karina Smirnoff is wearing on page 651 of the celebrity page. I cant tell for sure without a close up, but I think those are the ones. Hope someone knows what im talking about


----------



## LVoepink

Hi ladies, 

I am a size 38 in new simples, 38 MBB, 38.5 vicky booties (although tight in the toebox)

Do you think a size 39 in Decollete would fit OK?

Also I have fallen in love with a pair of lizard pigalle 100 in size 39, do you think I could make these work, I have wide feet (narrow heels) so I am thinking I would need more room in the toebox anyway and could pad them?

Thanks in advance


----------



## heiress-ox

texas87 said:


> Ladies, I took have a question about the maggie. I am not sure when they started doing the newer sizing but I'm interested in a pair thats just the black patent and suede material. I have tried on the new maggie thats at Saks right now thats pony hair and a size 36 fit great. I was wondering if I could pull off a 36.5 in the patent/suede one I found or if that would be too big based on the new/old sizing.



the newer maggie sizing runs TTS... some ladies do go a half size up but have a bit of heel slippage that they could pad.


----------



## calisurf

bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you help me with the sizing of the Daffodile? I've tried to research and I've seen everything from TTS to 1 size up.
> 
> In most of my CLs I am TTS (39.5). This would be Ron Ron Zeppa 100 patent, Simple 100, Bibi suede, Miss Boxe 100 suede, and anthracite Maggie. I sized up 1 size in the Rolando.



I agree with Helen. TTS on these. Def not 1size up!


----------



## calisurf

texas87 said:
			
		

> Ladies, I took have a question about the maggie. I am not sure when they started doing the newer sizing but I'm interested in a pair thats just the black patent and suede material. I have tried on the new maggie thats at Saks right now thats pony hair and a size 36 fit great. I was wondering if I could pull off a 36.5 in the patent/suede one I found or if that would be too big based on the new/old sizing.



Yes agree with the others. TTS.


----------



## calisurf

LVoepink said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am a size 38 in new simples, 38 MBB, 38.5 vicky booties (although tight in the toebox)
> 
> Do you think a size 39 in Decollete would fit OK?
> 
> Also I have fallen in love with a pair of lizard pigalle 100 in size 39, do you think I could make these work, I have wide feet (narrow heels) so I am thinking I would need more room in the toebox anyway and could pad them?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I only went up .5 in my decolettes (patent). I do not recommend going up a full size in the P100. Padding just doesn't work. Shoe has to fit especially with pigalles.

Other ladies please let us know what you think too.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

LVoepink said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am a size 38 in new simples, 38 MBB, 38.5 vicky booties (although tight in the toebox)
> 
> Do you think a size 39 in Decollete would fit OK?
> 
> Also I have fallen in love with a pair of lizard pigalle 100 in size 39, do you think I could make these work, I have wide feet (narrow heels) so I am thinking I would need more room in the toebox anyway and could pad them?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I definitely think s39 in pigalle will be too big for you. I'm 38.5 in new simples and 38.5 fits me the best in P100. I have a pair in s39 and I'm already getting heel slippage in them and I haven't even worn them out yet.


----------



## texas87

calisurf said:


> I agree with Helen. TTS on these. Def not 1size up!


 
Thanks Cali. I just didnt know if this particular style maggie was different. Ive tried on the new ones and I was TTS in that, so I didnt know if I could size a 1/2 size up on these older ones.


----------



## LVoepink

calisurf said:


> I only went up .5 in my decolettes (patent). I do not recommend going up a full size in the P100. Padding just doesn't work. Shoe has to fit especially with pigalles.
> 
> Other ladies please let us know what you think too.





mademoiselle.bd said:


> I definitely think s39 in pigalle will be too big for you. I'm 38.5 in new simples and 38.5 fits me the best in P100. I have a pair in s39 and I'm already getting heel slippage in them and I haven't even worn them out yet.



Thanks for your input ladies  I guess I was trying to kid myself that the pigalles would fit!


----------



## bprimuslevy

calisurf said:


> I agree with Helen. TTS on these. Def not 1size up!


 
Thanks for the advice *calisurf* and *Helen*. Now lets see if I can actually score a pair. They sell out as soon as they're listed.


----------



## MissLianne

I just bought a dress for a wedding and found a classic pair of CL Pigalle 100 that would match perfectly. All my other CL are 39 (boots, pumps and wedges). Should I be okay with a 39? Or do 39.5? On the saks website (buying from Barneys though) it says they run small... on here it says they are true to size / go a size down... confused

http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle/501413993,default,pd.html?q=pigalle&index=4


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MissLianne said:


> I just bought a dress for a wedding and found a classic pair of CL Pigalle 100 that would match perfectly. All my other CL are 39 (boots, pumps and wedges). Should I be okay with a 39? Or do 39.5? On the saks website (buying from Barneys though) it says they run small... on here it says they are true to size / go a size down... confused
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle/501413993,default,pd.html?q=pigalle&index=4


Half size up from your US size?  If you are a US7, then 37.5???
Im US6.5 and CL boots are a 37 and my Simples are a 37.  Some are 36.5 though such as a VP and LP.

Ladies, please give MissLiane your input.  Thank you so much.


----------



## dosborn

HI everyone..I own a pair of Tre Jojo's size 40.5 and Im purchasing a pair of Decolzep size 41..Just looking to see if they should work ...Thanks


----------



## MissLianne

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Half size up from your US size?  If you are a US7, then 37.5???
> Im US6.5 and CL boots are a 37 and my Simples are a 37.  Some are 36.5 though such as a VP and LP.
> 
> Ladies, please give MissLiane your input.  Thank you so much.



Thanks for your response!

I usually wear an 8 in regular shoes. I wear a lot of Gucci shoes too and those are 38. All my CL are 39 (CL size)... debating between 39 or 39.5.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MissLianne said:


> Thanks for your response!
> 
> I usually wear an 8 in regular shoes. I wear a lot of Gucci shoes too and those are 38. All my CL are 39 (CL size)... debating between 39 or 39.5.


I think its a 39 then!


----------



## teachgirl789

Hi. My true to size CL size is 41.5
Does anyone know if the suede flat boots run true to size?


----------



## MissLianne

Thanks for all your help ladies!

I found a good size chart on Saks.com (ordered through Barney's though) b/c Saks are only doing pre-orders. It says a 39 should be my size (I really vary between a 7.5 or 8)

Can't wait! I've been eyeing this shoes forever they go with everything!


----------



## SJP2008

Hi luxura owners 

My American size is 6, I am a 36 in cl bianca's, 36.5 in the lastoto booties, 36.5 in patent rolandos and 36 in 20th anniversary bois  dorees.

Have been hunting for luxuries for almost a year and now see that a size 35.5 in the beige suede, water snake is available. Do you think I could fit in it or stretch them or should I keep looking?

Thanks in advance!

SJP


----------



## Kalos

Hi,

Can anyone help me with the She's Back Confettis?  They're the slingback, PVC peeptoes with the sequins.  I'm wondering if I can fit into a 37...

My normal non-CL size is: 36

I have the following:
No Prive 90mm: 36.5
Declic 100: 36.5
Wallis: 36
YouYou 85mm: 36.5 (but could have gone down to 36)
Proratas 90mm: 36.5 (but could have gone down to 36)
Miss Cristo 140mm wedges: 37
Pigalle 70mm: 36.5
Mater Claude: 36 (but could have gone down to a 35.5)
Engin: 36

Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## rains

Hi Ladies, newbie here, hope i can get some help.

I wear non CLs size 39, the patent you you 85mm in size 38, simple patent pumps 70mm in size 39. 
I am looking to get mater claude 85mm, which size would be ideal in patent?

Thanks!


----------



## Angie415

Ladies,

I jumped on an opportunity too fast before doing any research and I'm going to end up having a Lady Daf shoe shipped to me in the next week and it's a 36.5.

Background: My foot fits nicely into the Fifi in a 36.5--I own a pair of Winter Trash CLs in a 36, but it fits JUST right/my heels stick out the back a little!! 

Please tell me that a 36.5 in the Lady Daf won't mean that it will be way too tight to wear/impossible to fit my foot in. 

What is your advice? I am feeling very stupid with the decision I made (on eBay  )


----------



## laurenychu

It might be a little tight, do you have any other size reference? i`m normally a 35 in my CL and i went up the half for my Lady Dafs.


----------



## Angie415

I've tried on Bianca's (the high heel, not the double platform lower heel) and they were also a 36.5


----------



## mrl1005

Angie415 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I jumped on an opportunity too fast before doing any research and I'm going to end up having a Lady Daf shoe shipped to me in the next week and it's a 36.5.
> 
> Background: My foot fits nicely into the Fifi in a 36.5--I own a pair of Winter Trash CLs in a 36, but it fits JUST right/my heels stick out the back a little!!
> 
> Please tell me that a 36.5 in the Lady Daf won't mean that it will be way too tight to wear/impossible to fit my foot in.
> 
> What is your advice? I am feeling very stupid with the decision I made (on eBay  )


I'm in between sizes 37.5 & 38. I tried on the LD in 38 and it was a perfect fit. I currently own the Daff in 37.5. Was this an eBay purchase or from a dept store?


----------



## Angie415

It was an offer I made on eBay which was accepted.... x_x


----------



## laurenychu

you`re most likely going to need a 37. are returns accepted by the seller? i would walk around on carpet when you get them to see if they fit okay because sitting and walking in these feel different. if they don`t work, you can always sell them!


----------



## Angie415

I spoke to the CL Boutique in NY and the SA told me that with exotic skins (this is snake skin) they stretch a lot more than the leather--I told her the sizes I fit in with the CLs I mentioned on here and she said a 36.5 will fit perfect, if not stretch a bit more on me in the future. Let's hope she's right!! 

Not sure if this is pertininent info, but my feet are narrow..







laurenychu said:


> you`re most likely going to need a 37. are returns accepted by the seller? i would walk around on carpet when you get them to see if they fit okay because sitting and walking in these feel different. if they don`t work, you can always sell them!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Angie415 said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> 
> I jumped on an opportunity too fast before doing any research and I'm going to end up having a Lady Daf shoe shipped to me in the next week and it's a 36.5.
> 
> Background: My foot fits nicely into the Fifi in a 36.5--I own a pair of Winter Trash CLs in a 36, but it fits JUST right/my heels stick out the back a little!!
> 
> Please tell me that a 36.5 in the Lady Daf won't mean that it will be way too tight to wear/impossible to fit my foot in.
> 
> What is your advice? I am feeling very stupid with the decision I made (on eBay  )



I'm about the same size as you and I took my LDs in my CL TTS 36.5 and they fit like a glove. My foot is a little wide too.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Angie415 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I jumped on an opportunity too fast before doing any research and I'm going to end up having a Lady Daf shoe shipped to me in the next week and it's a 36.5.
> 
> Background: My foot fits nicely into the Fifi in a 36.5--I own a pair of Winter Trash CLs in a 36, but it fits JUST right/my heels stick out the back a little!!
> 
> Please tell me that a 36.5 in the Lady Daf won't mean that it will be way too tight to wear/impossible to fit my foot in.
> 
> What is your advice? I am feeling very stupid with the decision I made (on eBay  )


I think you are going to be okay.  My FiFis are a 36.5 and my Daffs are 36.5.  If they are snake skin, just like your SA says, they do stretch much easier than regular leather.  If they are tight in the beginning, be patient and work on em.
Good luck!!!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I think you are going to be okay.  My FiFis are a 36.5 and my Daffs are 36.5.  If they are snake skin, just like your SA says, they do stretch much easier than regular leather.  If they are tight in the beginning, be patient and work on em.
> Good luck!!!



Ohhh...and mine are snake too. I bet you'll be totally fine. Helen, I didn't realize we were like the same size! Good to know!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Ohhh...and mine are snake too. I bet you'll be totally fine. Helen, I didn't realize we were like the same size! Good to know!


YYYyyyyeeessssSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## SJP2008

SJP2008 said:
			
		

> Hi luxura owners
> 
> My American size is 6, I am a 36 in cl bianca's, 36.5 in the lastoto booties, 36.5 in patent rolandos and 36 in 20th anniversary bois  dorees.
> 
> Have been hunting for luxura's for almost a year and now see that a size 35.5 in the beige suede, water snake is available. Do you think I could fit in it or stretch them or should I keep looking?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> SJP



Hi ladies, also wanted to ask if the luxuras were tight in the toe box like Ron Rons are?


----------



## aceofspades

Hi everyone! I just missed only on some Alta Ariella Talon boots because I was unsure of the size. So I'm asking now in case they pop up in the future. 

So, I'm usually a US 6 in flats, but size up to a US 6.5 in heels (because I have wide feet). My insoles are usually 9 1/4.

I have the Graffiti Ballet Flats in a 36.5
Balinodono flats in 36.5
New Simple 100mm 36.5
Miss Boxe Wedge 36.5
Patent Pigalle 100mm in 37.5
Minibout in 37

I don't have a lot of boots to compare sizing with but I have a DVF yokoe boot in 36.5 but I hear the Alta Arielle runs small and tight in the leg (I would say I have thin to average calves) 

A seller told me that her  Alta 37 insoles measure 9 1/2. Would this be too big (shaft/foot) or should I try a 36.5? Thanks!


----------



## mrl1005

MissLianne said:
			
		

> I just bought a dress for a wedding and found a classic pair of CL Pigalle 100 that would match perfectly. All my other CL are 39 (boots, pumps and wedges). Should I be okay with a 39? Or do 39.5? On the saks website (buying from Barneys though) it says they run small... on here it says they are true to size / go a size down... confused
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle/501413993,default,pd.html?q=pigalle&index=4



My piggie 100 I'm TTS (37.5). In CL boots i wear a 38 or 38.5 (half to 1 full up depending on if i want to wear with socks or over jeans etc) 

I have long toes, narrow-average feet. So, in some of my open toes (patent LP I size 1/2 up) and then pad the back after a couple wears. I hope this helps!!


----------



## laurenychu

Angie415 said:


> I spoke to the CL Boutique in NY and the SA told me that with exotic skins (this is snake skin) they stretch a lot more than the leather--I told her the sizes I fit in with the CLs I mentioned on here and she said a 36.5 will fit perfect, if not stretch a bit more on me in the future. Let's hope she's right!!
> 
> Not sure if this is pertininent info, but my feet are narrow..



oh good! let us know when you get them!


----------



## Succube

Hi girls,
Could any of you tell me how the Petite Fee size ? I have an opportunity to get a pair but I'd like to know how they fit first?
Thanks a lot


----------



## rains

rains said:


> Hi Ladies, newbie here, hope i can get some help.
> 
> I wear non CLs size 39, the patent you you 85mm in size 38, simple patent pumps 70mm in size 39.
> I am looking to get mater claude 85mm, which size would be ideal in patent?
> 
> Thanks!



Bumping this up...anyone?


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

rains said:
			
		

> Bumping this up...anyone?



I took my mater claude's in 36.5. My simples are 36 and I have You You's but mine are 120mm (size 36.5 but should have taken 36 because they're strass). I usually wear a US 6 and CL 36.5. Side note: I found the mater claude's awkward for me to walk in. I could never keep the shoe in my foot although it fit perfectly and I had a heel grip. 

Please do a search of this thread to see if anyone else has insight on sizing. Hopefully someone else will chime in with their sizing.


----------



## rains

ShoobieDoobie said:


> I took my mater claude's in 36.5. My simples are 36 and I have You You's but mine are 120mm (size 36.5 but should have taken 36 because they're strass). I usually wear a US 6 and CL 36.5. Side note: I found the mater claude's awkward for me to walk in. I could never keep the shoe in my foot although it fit perfectly and I had a heel grip.
> 
> Please do a search of this thread to see if anyone else has insight on sizing. Hopefully someone else will chime in with their sizing.



thanks for your response ShoobieDoobie, hopefully someone can also give me a better insight.


----------



## Kalos

my non CL tts is a 36. My youyous 85mm patents are a 36.5 but I could have gone down to a 36. I have the mater claudes 85mm in leather in a 36, but they're too big and I should have definitely gone down to a 35.5.  I don't have the simples, but my wallis which I think have a similar fit are a 36 which is perfect. Hope that helps!


----------



## gemxoxo

i'm wondering if someone could give me sizing advice on the bianca botta.  i currently own the bianca in a 39.  they are tight across my toes, but lengthwise they are a wee bit long.  the only bianca botta's i could find are size 40.  i would definitely be wearing socks with these, but i am worried that they might look too big, since i am actually an 8us.


----------



## JetSetGo!

gemxoxo said:


> i'm wondering if someone could give me sizing advice on the bianca botta.  i currently own the bianca in a 39.  they are tight across my toes, but lengthwise they are a wee bit long.  the only bianca botta's i could find are size 40.  i would definitely be wearing socks with these, but i am worried that they might look too big, since i am actually an 8us.



You could get them stretched professionally across the width. Or, you could also try stretching them yourself wearing thick socks while you hang out and watch TV in them.


----------



## gemxoxo

JetSetGo! said:


> You could get them stretched professionally across the width. Or, you could also try stretching them yourself wearing thick socks while you hang out and watch TV in them.



thanks   do you think it would be a bad idea to size up in the boots so much? i dont want them to look too long...


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hi ladies. I own two pairs of new simples sizes 41 and 41.5. I just ordered simples in 41 and for some reason they seem small/tight. Is this normal since they're brand new or should I get 41.5? Edit: Is there a diff in sizing due to height of heel? My new simples are 120mm vs simples 85mm I feel like my foot bulges out of and kind of rolls/curls the leather. Sorry if this is confusing :/


----------



## jaclyn86

How would I size these? I was told half size down but i am not sure my TTS. I have a pair of Simples (85? Maybe) in a 39 that fit perfect. I wear a US 8 .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170916860087?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## poppyseed

BoriquaNina said:


> They run very large. I have two pair (one I have to sell because they don't fit). I wear 38-38.5 in VPs and took 37.5 in my Lady Lynchs (patent) and they fit perfectly. Sorry but I highly doubt they'll fit you.


 


calisurf said:


> Lady lynch and pigalle 120 size the same. 1 full size down. It's not a general rule with higher heel heights. Just these particular sizes. That is why I hate when people say things like CLs always run small.


 
Thank you lfor your help adies, I didn't get them in the end. I have to get my head round looking for 37 or 37.5 max I guess, which seems weird to me since I always look for 38...


----------



## poppyseed

PursePrincess24 said:


> Hi ladies. I own two pairs of new simples sizes 41 and 41.5. I just ordered simples in 41 and for some reason they seem small/tight. Is this normal since they're brand new or should I get 41.5? Edit: Is there a diff in sizing due to height of heel? My new simples are 120mm vs simples 85mm I feel like my foot bulges out of and kind of rolls/curls the leather. Sorry if this is confusing :/


 
I'm not very good with Simples / New Simples as I only ever had one pair. But I can definitely tell you that most of my CLs (with the exception of maybe satin) have stretched quite a bit with wear.HTH!


----------



## poppyseed

Hello Ladies, looking at Declic 120 in square suede in 37.5 - do you think they'd fit?
I have Lady Page in 38 (pony hair) they were pretty tight to start with, but now I've worn them a bit they've stretched quite a lot, so I now have some heel slipage...Lady Page are same toebox as Declic, right?


----------



## PursePrincess24

poppyseed said:


> I'm not very good with Simples / New Simples as I only ever had one pair. But I can definitely tell you that most of my CLs (with the exception of maybe satin) have stretched quite a bit with wear.HTH!



thanks!! my issue isnt so much the front of the shoe or it being too tight i feel like the middle of my foot bulges out on the sides creasing the patent so i'm assuming its either 1. the shape of the shoe or 2. the lower heel is placing my foot at a diff angle causing the sides to bulge out?


----------



## Jeremy0524

Hi Ladies,

Here's the deal, I want to surprise my loving girlfriend with a pair of CL(Yes, I'm getting the lingo down).  I know she has a wide foot and wears a US size 9.5.

I've narrowed down my choices to:

Lady Peep Patent Leather Pump
Tartarina Suede Slingback Platform Pump
Decollete Leopard-Print Pony Hair Pump

My question is do I need to up size, a size 10, in these choices?

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Christchrist

Jeremy0524 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here's the deal, I want to surprise my loving girlfriend with a pair of CL(Yes, I'm getting the lingo down).  I know she has a wide foot and wears a US size 9.5.
> 
> I've narrowed down my choices to:
> 
> Lady Peep Patent Leather Pump
> Tartarina Suede Slingback Platform Pump
> Decollete Leopard-Print Pony Hair Pump
> 
> My question is do I need to up size, a size 10, in these choices?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeremy



I'm a US 8.5 and I wear a 40 lady peep. My foot is wide. She would be a 41-41.5 in lady peep. I don't know the other sizing though


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladiesCan anyone tell me whether the denim spiked pigalle's run the same size as general patent piggies?  I found the patent spike to run 1/2 size smaller just wondering if these are the same?
Cheers


----------



## calisurf

Jeremy0524 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here's the deal, I want to surprise my loving girlfriend with a pair of CL(Yes, I'm getting the lingo down).  I know she has a wide foot and wears a US size 9.5.
> 
> I've narrowed down my choices to:
> 
> Lady Peep Patent Leather Pump
> Tartarina Suede Slingback Platform Pump
> Decollete Leopard-Print Pony Hair Pump
> 
> My question is do I need to up size, a size 10, in these choices?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeremy



Need a little more info but in general if she normally wears heels and does not have super wide feet, then:

lady peep and tartarina are TTS, so 39.5
LP patent will be a bit snug at first but will stretch

Pigalle Depends on heel height
If pigalle 100, then TTS
If pigalle 120, 1 full size DOWN - yes down, so a 38.5

Its more about fitting length than width. However if she does have wide feet (and gets wide in other brands), then possibly size up .5 on the above recs.


----------



## calisurf

PursePrincess24 said:
			
		

> thanks!! my issue isnt so much the front of the shoe or it being too tight i feel like the middle of my foot bulges out on the sides creasing the patent so i'm assuming its either 1. the shape of the shoe or 2. the lower heel is placing my foot at a diff angle causing the sides to bulge out?



My simples bulge. I think it's just part of the style.


----------



## calisurf

jaclyn86 said:
			
		

> How would I size these? I was told half size down but i am not sure my TTS. I have a pair of Simples (85? Maybe) in a 39 that fit perfect. I wear a US 8 .
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170916860087?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



Please use format on first page so people can search.


----------



## PursePrincess24

calisurf said:


> My simples bulge. I think it's just part of the style.



yea i'm beginning to think its the style of shoe/heel height. i ordered a new pair to compare (since the ones i received were returns) and will decide based on that. thanks so much!!


----------



## batgirl77

Hi all! I'm hoping to get some advice on Rolando sizing. I just got my 1st pair of CLs, a pre-loved pairof RonRons in purple patent, in a size 41. They were initially very tight in the toe, but after wearing them around the house & trying the sock trick, they now fit pretty well. (Well, after about 4-5 hours my little toes start to feel crushed,but it gets better every time I wear them). There is also a little bit of heel slippage, but not too bad. I'm usually a US 40 in most shoes, occasionally a 10.5.

Anyway, I'm looking at a pair of black Rolandos with zippers down the back in a 40.5. I would assume they will be too small, but I hear the sizing on both styles have gotten larger in recent seasons; and I don't know what season either of these pairs are from. Do you think there's any chance the Rolando's will fit?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## chilecorona

I'm itching for a new pair! I'm eyeing a pair of blue Lavalliere.  I'm comitted to buying something I can wear to work (I'm attorney). What are you ladies' general thoughts on that?


----------



## chilecorona

PursePrincess24 said:


> Hi ladies. I own two pairs of new simples sizes 41 and 41.5. I just ordered simples in 41 and for some reason they seem small/tight. Is this normal since they're brand new or should I get 41.5? Edit: Is there a diff in sizing due to height of heel? My new simples are 120mm vs simples 85mm I feel like my foot bulges out of and kind of rolls/curls the leather. Sorry if this is confusing :/


 
I find that my size 40 simples are snug too.  I took them for streching, but they're patent so it didn't make a huge difference.  Generally though, my range is 40-41 depending on the style. 40.5 is usually ideal and when needed I can add padding to 41.


----------



## calisurf

PursePrincess24 said:
			
		

> yea i'm beginning to think its the style of shoe/heel height. i ordered a new pair to compare (since the ones i received were returns) and will decide based on that. thanks so much!!



Yea. If you look at my collection thread. All the simples and miss boxes have that bulge. Good luck!


----------



## calisurf

batgirl77 said:
			
		

> Hi all! I'm hoping to get some advice on Rolando sizing. I just got my 1st pair of CLs, a pre-loved pairof RonRons in purple patent, in a size 41. They were initially very tight in the toe, but after wearing them around the house & trying the sock trick, they now fit pretty well. (Well, after about 4-5 hours my little toes start to feel crushed,but it gets better every time I wear them). There is also a little bit of heel slippage, but not too bad. I'm usually a US 40 in most shoes, occasionally a 10.5.
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking at a pair of black Rolandos with zippers down the back in a 40.5. I would assume they will be too small, but I hear the sizing on both styles have gotten larger in recent seasons; and I don't know what season either of these pairs are from. Do you think there's any chance the Rolando's will fit?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



 I would go with 41. At least same size as Ron Ron's which stretch better because of shape. Rolandos are true toe crushers and more difficult to stretch than other styles (vp, simples, lps). May be able in suede to do 40.5 but may still be difficult. I did 38.5 in old patent rolandos, 38 in suede and ended up selling the suede.


----------



## calisurf

chilecorona said:
			
		

> I'm itching for a new pair! I'm eyeing a pair of blue Lavalliere.  I'm comitted to buying something I can wear to work (I'm attorney). What are you ladies' general thoughts on that?



Thoughts on sizing?  Need more info. Thoughts on style for profession - that's a different thread. Please search for opinions on what to get / buy. Good luck. Lotsa lawyers on here with similar questions.


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies, I desperately want the love me pivoine (they're 120's)  Unfortunately the only remaining size is half a size (maybe a whole size too big)...Im generally a 36-36.5 and smallest i can get is 36.5...Do you think I can get away with it?? Would only wear them occasionally??? 
Gee I hope you say yes...


----------



## ouija board

JessieG said:


> Hi ladies, I desperately want the love me pivoine (they're 120's)  Unfortunately the only remaining size is half a size (maybe a whole size too big)...Im generally a 36-36.5 and smallest i can get is 36.5...Do you think I can get away with it?? Would only wear them occasionally???
> Gee I hope you say yes...



I wouldn't...you'll walk right out of them before they even get broken in. On the bright side, the toebox would be super comfy right out of the box  That IS a gorgeous shoe, though


----------



## calisurf

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I desperately want the love me pivoine (they're 120's)  Unfortunately the only remaining size is half a size (maybe a whole size too big)...Im generally a 36-36.5 and smallest i can get is 36.5...Do you think I can get away with it?? Would only wear them occasionally???
> Gee I hope you say yes...



Totally agree with ouija. Pigalle 120 is a full size down. I am a 36.5 in these and my TTS is 37.5!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi Ladies I am looking to buy Pigalle 120 patent

I wear Maudissima 36.5, perfect to sometimes slight heel slippage
This makes me believe my true CL size is 36, since Maudissima runs half size small?
Should I take 35.5 or 35? 

TIA


----------



## calisurf

InAweWithLoubi said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies I am looking to buy Pigalle 120 patent
> 
> I wear Maudissima 36.5, perfect to sometimes slight heel slippage
> This makes me believe my true CL size is 36, since Maudissima runs half size small?
> Should I take 35.5 or 35?
> 
> TIA



Do you have any other CLs or other brands?


----------



## Angie415

Ahh!!! My Watersnake Lady Dafs arrived today!!! They fit PERFECTLY!!!


----------



## calisurf

Angie415 said:
			
		

> Ahh!!! My Watersnake Lady Dafs arrived today!!! They fit PERFECTLY!!!



Yay!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Angie415 said:
			
		

> Ahh!!! My Watersnake Lady Dafs arrived today!!! They fit PERFECTLY!!!



Posts pics


----------



## calisurf

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Posts pics



In the appropriate thread.


----------



## Angie415

I will, I will!! Perhaps tomorrow after work  I also need to post mod pics of my Winter Trash slingbacks that I bought for an AMAZING price from Barney's!  I'll start a thread up for that


----------



## Christchrist

calisurf said:
			
		

> In the appropriate thread.






			
				Angie415 said:
			
		

> I will, I will!! Perhaps tomorrow after work  I also need to post mod pics of my Winter Trash slingbacks that I bought for an AMAZING price from Barney's!  I'll start a thread up for that



Yes in the appropriate  thread


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

calisurf said:
			
		

> Do you have any other CLs or other brands?



Yes, I wear 36 in Nine West, 37 in Zara. Does it help?


----------



## texas87

Ladies,

Help on how the un bout pvc 100mm fits. I am normally a size 6 and wear a size 6 in most all of my non CLs, and fit most CLs in a 36. I have ES Cubells espadrilles in  a 36 and fit 36 in maggies. My foot is narrow-average width.

I'm looking at a pair of un bout pvc 100mms in a 35.5. Will they be ok or too tight?


----------



## calisurf

InAweWithLoubi said:
			
		

> Yes, I wear 36 in Nine West, 37 in Zara. Does it help?



I don't know Zara but if your feet are regular width then I think the 35. They will stretch in the toe area. Most important to get length right.


----------



## calisurf

texas87 said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> 
> Help on how the un bout pvc 100mm fits. I am normally a size 6 and wear a size 6 in most all of my non CLs, and fit most CLs in a 36. I have ES Cubells espadrilles in  a 36 and fit 36 in maggies. My foot is narrow-average width.
> 
> I'm looking at a pair of un bout pvc 100mms in a 35.5. Will they be ok or too tight?



I would say you need a 36.  They will most likely be tight. Any other ladies have experience with this particular pair and if it stretches more?


----------



## texas87

calisurf said:


> I would say you need a 36. They will most likely be tight. Any other ladies have experience with this particular pair and if it stretches more?


 
darn, I was thinking the same. Every time a great pair comes up its just slightly off my size :cry:


----------



## batgirl77

Can anyone give me any input on sizing for the Filo 120? I'm a US size 10, and my 1 pair of CLs is a pair of purple patent RonRons (not sure if that colorway is old ronron sizing or new, I'm kind of a CL newbie!) in a size 41. My foot is about 10 & 1/8 inches long. Do you think I could get away with a 40 in the Filo 120, or would they be way too small? Not sure if material would make a difference, but the Filo's are suede.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## texas87

Ladies,

In desperate need of your help and advice on one of my UHGs...the black nappa MBB. Yes, they are in my grasp and I want them badly. Here is the sizing issue...I am normally a 6 in US and fit nicely in most 36s, 36 in the new maggie and a few others.

I have narrow to average width feet and slim ankles if that makes sense therefore I get some heel slippage even at 36 sometimes.

I found two pairs of MBBs that I am deciding between...one is a 36 and the other is a 35.5. I have checked out the reference pages on black CLs and booties that has many ppl say go TTS or 1/2 size down, but I want yall's opinion.

HELP HELP!


----------



## happymummy

Help!

I am a 39.5 in hyper prive but my SA gave me a silicion type half shoe pad so the shoe will have that snug fit and then apart from that, I added heel grips to it.

I am about to purchase 39 New helmut 100 online... its a risk I have to take...

But in anyway, can anyone confirm with me that I can go half size down in new helmut? I read that some close shoes you may go size down, correct me if im wrong?

Please enlighten me... 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## calisurf

batgirl77 said:


> Can anyone give me any input on sizing for the Filo 120? I'm a US size 10, and my 1 pair of CLs is a pair of purple patent RonRons (not sure if that colorway is old ronron sizing or new, I'm kind of a CL newbie!) in a size 41. My foot is about 10 & 1/8 inches long. Do you think I could get away with a 40 in the Filo 120, or would they be way too small? Not sure if material would make a difference, but the Filo's are suede.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Filos run TTS, they would be similar to Ron Ron or Simple sizing.  Why did you go up to a 41 in the Ron Ron patent - tight in toes or length?



texas87 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> In desperate need of your help and advice on one of my UHGs...the black nappa MBB. Yes, they are in my grasp and I want them badly. Here is the sizing issue...I am normally a 6 in US and fit nicely in most 36s, 36 in the new maggie and a few others.
> 
> I have narrow to average width feet and slim ankles if that makes sense therefore I get some heel slippage even at 36 sometimes.
> 
> I found two pairs of MBBs that I am deciding between...one is a 36 and the other is a 35.5. I have checked out the reference pages on black CLs and booties that has many ppl say go TTS or 1/2 size down, but I want yall's opinion.
> 
> HELP HELP!



Hrm - is the heel slippage due to narrow heels or length?  I went TTS on my MBB black leather.  Are the pairs you are looking at new or used?



happymummy said:


> Help!
> 
> I am a 39.5 in hyper prive but my SA gave me a silicion type half shoe pad so the shoe will have that snug fit and then apart from that, I added heel grips to it.
> 
> I am about to purchase 39 New helmut 100 online... its a risk I have to take...
> 
> But in anyway, can anyone confirm with me that I can go half size down in new helmut? I read that some close shoes you may go size down, correct me if im wrong?
> 
> Please enlighten me...
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



So you only have one pair of CLs?  the HPs in 39.5, which seem to be .5 size too big.  Need more info...


----------



## calisurf

Just a reminder - for best help

When asking for sizing advice in this thread, please include AS MUCH INFORMATION as possible, so we can better help you.

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. 
 Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."


----------



## texas87

calisurf said:


> Hrm - is the heel slippage due to narrow heels or length?  I went TTS on my MBB black leather.  Are the pairs you are looking at new or used?
> 
> Used, I got some advice from some ladies who have theirs and whose feet are similar to mind. I think my slippage issues have to do w/ having narrow heels, the length is perfect. I ended up going w/ the 35.5 because a few ladies who I talked to did the same with theirs and the bigger size ended up being too loose on the top bow. i hope they work out and will let you guys know. Thanks for your advice Cali!


----------



## calisurf

texas87 said:


> calisurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hrm - is the heel slippage due to narrow heels or length?  I went TTS on my MBB black leather.  Are the pairs you are looking at new or used?
> 
> Used, I got some advice from some ladies who have theirs and whose feet are similar to mind. I think my slippage issues have to do w/ having narrow heels, the length is perfect. I ended up going w/ the 35.5 because a few ladies who I talked to did the same with theirs and the bigger size ended up being too loose on the top bow. i hope they work out and will let you guys know. Thanks for your advice Cali!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good luck!  They are really great
Click to expand...


----------



## texas87

calisurf said:


> texas87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good luck!  They are really great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks cali
Click to expand...


----------



## Missy1726

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - *9 1/2*
 Width of feet - *Average* 
 Simple 100 leather - size *40* | Filo Patent Leather Platform- Size *40.5* | Simple 85 Patent Leather Pumps Size 41(_I THINK_)

 RonRon Suede
pic

The Ron Rons are a size 40.5 and i'm trying to see if these fit like any of the previous ones i've tried on or own


----------



## calisurf

Missy1726 said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - *9 1/2*
>  Width of feet - *Average*
>  Simple 100 leather - size *40* | Filo Patent Leather Platform- Size *40.5* | Simple 85 Patent Leather Pumps Size 41(_I THINK_)
> 
>  RonRon Suede
> pic
> 
> The Ron Rons are a size 40.5 and i'm trying to see if these fit like any of the previous ones i've tried on or own



You should be ok.  I went up .5 in Ron Rons from my simple size and they will probably be simliar to the Filos.


----------



## lizxr

I need sizing help since I'm trying to order my first pair of CL in patent Lady Peep

 US Size 7 in Steve Madden, Jessica Simpson, Vincent Camuto
 Narrow
 I dont own any CL yet
* NEED SIZING INFO for: LADY PEEP in PATENT*

Please let me know if i should go with my usual 37 or go up and if so, to which size?

THANK YOU!!


----------



## calisurf

lizxr said:


> I need sizing help since I'm trying to order my first pair of CL in patent Lady Peep
> 
>  US Size 7 in Steve Madden, Jessica Simpson, Vincent Camuto
>  Narrow
>  I dont own any CL yet
> * NEED SIZING INFO for: LADY PEEP in PATENT*
> 
> Please let me know if i should go with my usual 37 or go up and if so, to which size?
> 
> THANK YOU!!



I find Lady Peep TTS.  Would suggest 37.  They may be a little tight at first but they definitely stretch.  Must fit the length.


----------



## Missy1726

calisurf said:


> You should be ok.  I went up .5 in Ron Rons from my simple size and they will probably be simliar to the Filos.



Thank you so much!


----------



## calisurf

Missy1726 said:


> Thank you so much!



You're welcome - I hope they fit!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lizxr said:


> I need sizing help since I'm trying to order my first pair of CL in patent Lady Peep
> 
>  US Size 7 in Steve Madden, Jessica Simpson, Vincent Camuto
>  Narrow
>  I dont own any CL yet
> * NEED SIZING INFO for: LADY PEEP in PATENT*
> 
> Please let me know if i should go with my usual 37 or go up and if so, to which size?
> 
> THANK YOU!!


Think 37 should be good.
I am US6.5 and my LP are 36.5


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies...need some advice about sizing re tres decollete. 
I'm about to do phone order and would love some input. 
I am generally a size 6. I have a range of louboutins in different sizes, greissimo 140's, archdisco 120, zigounette 140, lady sling 100, bianca 140 and delico 85 in size 36, LP, LP sling and denis in 36.5 (i also have LP in 36 but its very tight in toe box but also not broken in), rolando and toutenkaboucle in 37. 
I have pigalle 100 in 36 and 37 (both ok one is really tight the other comortably loose...neither are worn in) I also have lady lynch and pigalle 120 in 35.5. 
Hopefully that paints a clear (or confusing picture!!)
I've read Helen of Troys advice re going up .5 size but another user said she went up half a size and they were too big. Id love your thoughts on the subject...really want to order the right size as there won't be any exchange available because of the shipping time.

Cheers..


----------



## calisurf

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hi ladies...need some advice about sizing re tres decollete.
> I'm about to do phone order and would love some input.
> I am generally a size 6. I have a range of louboutins in different sizes, greissimo 140's, archdisco 120, zigounette 140, lady sling 100, bianca 140 and delico 85 in size 36, LP, LP sling and denis in 36.5 (i also have LP in 36 but its very tight in toe box but also not broken in), rolando and toutenkaboucle in 37.
> I have pigalle 100 in 36 and 37 (both ok one is really tight the other comortably loose...neither are worn in) I also have lady lynch and pigalle 120 in 35.5.
> Hopefully that paints a clear (or confusing picture!!)
> I've read Helen of Troys advice re going up .5 size but another user said she went up half a size and they were too big. Id love your thoughts on the subject...really want to order the right size as there won't be any exchange available because of the shipping time.
> 
> Cheers..



That's a though one. On these it'll be really important to get right size. Can you order both sizes and send one back?  If not, I would go TTS - 36.


----------



## JessieG

calisurf said:
			
		

> That's a though one. On these it'll be really important to get right size. Can you order both sizes and send one back?  If not, I would go TTS - 36.



That's what I was thinking...I think safe to be a little tighter...seen as everyone says CL's always stretch! 
I won't be able to return because shipping will take too long both ways. I won't get it back in time...plus the cost will be hefty. If I get it wrong there's always eBay (fingers x that won't happen!)
Do I have the strangest sizing or is everyone this weird. I buy so much on eBay and by phone order it's all a bit guess work!! 
Thanks for the advice. Very much appreciated. 
Other opinions welcome...


----------



## gel526

Chanieish said:


> Hi I am looking to purchase my 1st Louboutin pair and I was wondering what the sizing was like for the Helmour? I heard that I should size down? My regular size is 7.5 for heels, so should I go for 37 or 37.5
> 
> Thanks so much ladies!


Hello, I was wondering if you ever bought the Helmour in the 36.5? I am also a 7.5 US and I want a pair of helmour but not sure of the size!


----------



## Sirophix

Hi ladies,

Looking to get me some Balota 150s, and I'm completely lost as to whether I should go for 38.5 or 39. My CL sizing is below.

Bianca 140 (patent, kid, paillette) - 39 (could probably go 1/2 down)
VP 120 (python) - 39 (could go 1/2 down)
VP 100 (kid) - 39.5 (could go 1/2 down)
Alti 160 (patent) - 39 (slightly large)
Alti 160 (specchio) - 38.5 
Divinoche 120 - 38.5
Bianca Botta (kid) - 39.5
Pigalle 100 (patent) - 39
Pigalle 120 (patent) - 37.5
Pigalle Plato 120 (patent) - 39
Pigalle Plato 140 (patent) - 37.5 (slightly large)
No Prive (kid) - 39
Lady Peep 150 (satin) - 39 (slightly large)

I have very narrow feet, hence the crazy Pigalle sizing fluctuation.




TIA!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Hi ladies 

Can you tell me what the sizing is on the Dorset?

I am tts (38/uk5/us8) on most louboutins ie biancas, pigalle 100 

On Daffs 37.5 or tts on 38 

I have quite wide feet also 

Any help would be great x x


----------



## MegsVC

Hi Ladies, 
I'm looking at a pair of Satin Very Prives on eBay, they are a size 36.

I don't own any CL's yet, which makes this a little difficult. 
The closest store that sells them to me is a 2.5hr ferry ride away, and I've only tried on a couple pairs but unfortunately I don't remember what they were (The Holt Renfrew nearest me seems to only have trendy pairs, NONE of the classics. ) but they were all sized 36/36.5.
I'm a 36 in Aldo shoes (Tight, but can be stretched to work) a 36 in Sam Edelman, 36.5 in Michael (brand I found in the states, not sure if anyone knows it?) 36 in Charles David (had to pad the left shoe, as slightly to big once it stretched out) so a little all over the place with my sizings..

I definitely prefer my shoes snug, but I'm a little concerned that the 36 VP's might be too snug that they're not workable...

Any help would be muchly appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## gummyb34r5

Hey everrryone, Im a newbie to CL so if someone on here can help me it would be great! 

Im desperately looking for a pair of Nude Biancas and NO where around me has them (I live in Canada, so the selection is not the best). I found a pair online in size 35, and I'm really unsure if it will fit me or not. My feet is 8 and 13/16 inches long and 3 and 13/16 inches wide (small feet but EXTREMELY wide! ). I'm not even sure what my TTS is because it varies from shoe to shoe. I will usually get a size 5.5 because of how wide my feet are but if the toebox is big enough I can fit a size 5. 

So my question is do you think I can but the pair of 35 Biancas? And if it's too big do you think heel grips and insoles will be sufficient enough to make them fit?

Thank you so much!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

gummyb34r5 said:


> Hey everrryone, Im a newbie to CL so if someone on here can help me it would be great!
> 
> Im desperately looking for a pair of Nude Biancas and NO where around me has them (I live in Canada, so the selection is not the best). I found a pair online in size 35, and I'm really unsure if it will fit me or not. My feet is 8 and 13/16 inches long and 3 and 13/16 inches wide (small feet but EXTREMELY wide! ). I'm not even sure what my TTS is because it varies from shoe to shoe. I will usually get a size 5.5 because of how wide my feet are but if the toebox is big enough I can fit a size 5.
> 
> So my question is do you think I can but the pair of 35 Biancas? And if it's too big do you think heel grips and insoles will be sufficient enough to make them fit?
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi hun

My feet are pretty much the exact same measurements as you (22cm x 9cm).  My TTS is 35.5 and only yesterday did I go on a crazy Bianca shoe trying on bonanza.  This is what I found:

120 leather = 35
120 patent = 35 was really really really tight but 35.5 slipped off
140 leather = 35 was a bit tight but would stretch to fit given it's leather
140 patent = 35.5

I stuck heel grips in the back of my 140 patent and they are TIGHT.  But I needed the heel grips as they were slipping off a tiny bit and I didn't want my shoe sliding off my foot and going skidding along the pavement 

Hope this helps!


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies. Wondering if anyone has sizing advice for the lady Claude 120 satin and lace. I'm generally a 6 and take CL's mostly in 36 and 36.5. I do have a lady lynch and pigalle 120 that are 35.5. I'm just wondering whether a 35.5 in this style would fit? I've read the first page and it says TTS to .5 up....just wondering if this is everyone's experience and whether it's any different for this heel height/material? 
Style below. TIA


----------



## K1982

Item: very price 120 lame
Size: 39

Comments: Hi can you help. Just bought a pair of CLs on ebay not sure they're authentic. Buyer says they are but finish inside and front is bad. Seller said brand new and authentic.


----------



## gummyb34r5

hermosa_vogue said:


> Hi hun
> 
> My feet are pretty much the exact same measurements as you (22cm x 9cm).  My TTS is 35.5 and only yesterday did I go on a crazy Bianca shoe trying on bonanza.  This is what I found:
> 
> 120 leather = 35
> 120 patent = 35 was really really really tight but 35.5 slipped off
> 140 leather = 35 was a bit tight but would stretch to fit given it's leather
> 140 patent = 35.5
> 
> I stuck heel grips in the back of my 140 patent and they are TIGHT.  But I needed the heel grips as they were slipping off a tiny bit and I didn't want my shoe sliding off my foot and going skidding along the pavement
> 
> Hope this helps!





Thank you so much!  this helped a lot! I think I'm going to get the 140 Bianca in size 35 in patent leather then. I'll just add the heels grips if there's any heel slippage. Thank you!


----------



## september1985

good afternoon! Can you ladies please help me with a sizing question?

I have a Lady Peep in 35 and MBB in 35, would Greissimo 34.5 fit comfortably? TIA


----------



## texas87

K1982 said:


> Item: very price 120 lame
> Size: 39
> 
> Comments: Hi can you help. Just bought a pair of CLs on ebay not sure they're authentic. Buyer says they are but finish inside and front is bad. Seller said brand new and authentic.


 
Please post this in the authentication thread. The ladies over there will be sure to help you out!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

gummyb34r5 said:


> Thank you so much!  this helped a lot! I think I'm going to get the 140 Bianca in size 35 in patent leather then. I'll just add the heels grips if there's any heel slippage. Thank you!



I took the 140 patent in 35.5 with heel grips so I'm not 100% sure 35 in patent would fit.  The toebox on 35.5 was already tight


----------



## miss_cherie

Hi All,

Just wondering about the sizing of the Pigalle 100 Spikes.  I have been sized as a 37.5 in the 70mm Simples but could have gone with 37 if wearing with stockings.

I heard that they also run quite narrow - i have slightly broad feet ;-/

Looking forward to hearing your advice!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## martinaa

Hallo ladies,

I´m wondering if a Banane 140 size 37,5 could fit me?

I´m a 38 in Lady Peep and Bianca 140. My Maggies 140 are 38 but a bit tight. I have Pigalle 37,5 and 38.


----------



## Miss T.

Hi ladies,
Long time, no see. Does anyone know how the Decocolico´s run? My TTS CL is 38. Would Decocolico´s in 38 fit?

Thank you!


----------



## JessieG

label.hoe said:
			
		

> good afternoon! Can you ladies please help me with a sizing question?
> 
> I have a Lady Peep in 35 and MBB in 35, would Greissimo 34.5 fit comfortably? TIA



I have lady peep in 36.5, lady sling in 36.5 and greissimo's in 36....do I'd say yes (although I should say I haven't worn any of my cl's in so can't comment re slippage). I do also have a pair of LP's in 36 cos they were an eBay buy...I'm still in the process of trying to stretch them...
Hope that helps...


----------



## JessieG

miss_cherie said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering about the sizing of the Pigalle 100 Spikes.  I have been sized as a 37.5 in the 70mm Simples but could have gone with 37 if wearing with stockings.
> 
> I heard that they also run quite narrow - i have slightly broad feet ;-/
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your advice!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Hi there, my experience with the pigalle spikes was that they are slightly larger than the patent pigalle. I have a 37 on patent which I find comfortable (not too tight but not broken in which will probably mean heel slippage etc but I purchased before I befriended the forum) I recently ordered 37 in nude spikes and they didn't come close. The shoe seemed a little wider to me (something to do with all the spikes I think)...the 36.5 was def a better fit. 
Hopefully you get some other opinions tho..also, I dont have any simples so I can't help you with that.,,


----------



## heida

Jessica_Wabbit said:


> To TPF powers that be: the 1st page I find extremely useful but I've noticed there are quite a few styles missing now. Do you think it would be a good idea to update it and maybe move to reference library, to sit alongside the insole measurement spreadsheet perhaps? I have a few styles that I can add.



^^^Just wanted to second this!^^^


----------



## calisurf

Sirophix said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> Looking to get me some Balota 150s, and I'm completely lost as to whether I should go for 38.5 or 39. My CL sizing is below.
> 
> Bianca 140 (patent, kid, paillette) - 39 (could probably go 1/2 down)
> VP 120 (python) - 39 (could go 1/2 down)
> VP 100 (kid) - 39.5 (could go 1/2 down)
> Alti 160 (patent) - 39 (slightly large)
> Alti 160 (specchio) - 38.5
> Divinoche 120 - 38.5
> Bianca Botta (kid) - 39.5
> Pigalle 100 (patent) - 39
> Pigalle 120 (patent) - 37.5
> Pigalle Plato 120 (patent) - 39
> Pigalle Plato 140 (patent) - 37.5 (slightly large)
> No Prive (kid) - 39
> Lady Peep 150 (satin) - 39 (slightly large)
> 
> I have very narrow feet, hence the crazy Pigalle sizing fluctuation.
> 
> TIA!



I got balotas 150 TTS. So thinking your TTS is 38.5


----------



## calisurf

MegsVC said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> I'm looking at a pair of Satin Very Prives on eBay, they are a size 36.
> 
> I don't own any CL's yet, which makes this a little difficult.
> The closest store that sells them to me is a 2.5hr ferry ride away, and I've only tried on a couple pairs but unfortunately I don't remember what they were (The Holt Renfrew nearest me seems to only have trendy pairs, NONE of the classics. ) but they were all sized 36/36.5.
> I'm a 36 in Aldo shoes (Tight, but can be stretched to work) a 36 in Sam Edelman, 36.5 in Michael (brand I found in the states, not sure if anyone knows it?) 36 in Charles David (had to pad the left shoe, as slightly to big once it stretched out) so a little all over the place with my sizings..
> 
> I definitely prefer my shoes snug, but I'm a little concerned that the 36 VP's might be too snug that they're not workable...
> 
> Any help would be muchly appreciated!! Thanks!!



It seems like it would be ok. VP CLs do stretch so if it's snug at first that is probably good.


----------



## calisurf

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hi ladies. Wondering if anyone has sizing advice for the lady Claude 120 satin and lace. I'm generally a 6 and take CL's mostly in 36 and 36.5. I do have a lady lynch and pigalle 120 that are 35.5. I'm just wondering whether a 35.5 in this style would fit? I've read the first page and it says TTS to .5 up....just wondering if this is everyone's experience and whether it's any different for this heel height/material?
> Style below. TIA



I do not think a 35.5 in this would fit.


----------



## calisurf

Miss T. said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> Long time, no see. Does anyone know how the Decocolico´s run? My TTS CL is 38. Would Decocolico´s in 38 fit?
> 
> Thank you!



These are like the alti pump. Does that help?  Otherwise *need more info. Material, other similar style sizing.


----------



## calisurf

label.hoe said:
			
		

> good afternoon! Can you ladies please help me with a sizing question?
> 
> I have a Lady Peep in 35 and MBB in 35, would Greissimo 34.5 fit comfortably? TIA



Depends. I took all these the same size except the rasta ones which went up .5. Need more info.


----------



## evanescent

JessieG said:


> Hi ladies. Wondering if anyone has sizing advice for the lady Claude 120 satin and lace. I'm generally a 6 and take CL's mostly in 36 and 36.5. I do have a lady lynch and pigalle 120 that are 35.5. I'm just wondering whether a 35.5 in this style would fit? I've read the first page and it says TTS to .5 up....just wondering if this is everyone's experience and whether it's any different for this heel height/material?
> Style below. TIA



Hi Jessie, the pic you posted is actually Hyper Prive, not Lady Claude. Lady Claude runs small, especially in the lace bouquet material. I'm TTS 35 (Lady Peep, Very Prive, etc.. and 34.5 in Biancas)

One of my Lady Claudes is 35.5, and they fit TIGHT. The other one is 36 and they fit comfortably with foot petals. If you are between 36-36.6, I think you're best with 36.5. Hope that helps!


----------



## evanescent

label.hoe said:


> good afternoon! Can you ladies please help me with a sizing question?
> 
> I have a Lady Peep in 35 and MBB in 35, would Greissimo 34.5 fit comfortably? TIA



Hmm, I'm also 35 in LPs, and I found that the Greissimos in black/white damas fabric in 35 were a perfect, tight fit. I don't think I could have gone down to 34.5. But it depends on which Greissimos you are looking at, and also the width of your feet. If you have narrow fit, they might work.


----------



## JessieG

calisurf said:
			
		

> I do not think a 35.5 in this would fit.



Thanks Calisurf..


----------



## JessieG

evanescent said:
			
		

> Hi Jessie, the pic you posted is actually Hyper Prive, not Lady Claude. Lady Claude runs small, especially in the lace bouquet material. I'm TTS 35 (Lady Peep, Very Prive, etc.. and 34.5 in Biancas)
> 
> One of my Lady Claudes is 35.5, and they fit TIGHT. The other one is 36 and they fit comfortably with foot petals. If you are between 36-36.6, I think you're best with 36.5. Hope that helps!



Thanks so much. Cheers. That pic was from the seller.,.! They have it wrong!!


----------



## bubbly.bubby

Hi all!

I need help in figuring out my *size* for the *Pigalle Plato Patent 120mm*. I am torn between TTS & HALF SIZE DOWN from mixed reviews :cry:

I am a *US8* in non-CL shoes. I am 38 in YSL tributes (38.5 fits too). My feet are *average*.

It'll be my first CL and I'll be buying online so I won't be able to fit 'em in person..

I hope you girls can help me! TIA! :help:

Bubbly


----------



## september1985

calisurf said:
			
		

> Depends. I took all these the same size except the rasta ones which went up .5. Need more info.



thanks for the response  I'm looking at the black/white plaid greissimo


----------



## september1985

evanescent said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm also 35 in LPs, and I found that the Greissimos in black/white damas fabric in 35 were a perfect, tight fit. I don't think I could have gone down to 34.5. But it depends on which Greissimos you are looking at, and also the width of your feet. If you have narrow fit, they might work.



yes good point. I'd imagine they'll fit like the LP even thought I have a couple pairs of pigalle in 34.5. I'm looking at the black/white plaid greissimos


----------



## martinaa

martinaa said:


> Hallo ladies,
> 
> I´m wondering if a Banane 140 size 37,5 could fit me?
> 
> I´m a 38 in Lady Peep and Bianca 140. My Maggies 140 are 38 but a bit tight. I have Pigalle 37,5 and 38.


 
Anyone, Please?


----------



## *MJ*

martinaa said:
			
		

> Hallo ladies,
> 
> I´m wondering if a Banane 140 size 37,5 could fit me?
> 
> I´m a 38 in Lady Peep and Bianca 140. My Maggies 140 are 38 but a bit tight. I have Pigalle 37,5 and 38.



I find that the Banane are TTS, and I take the same size in them as my Lady Peep and Maggie 140. I think you would need a 38 IMO.


----------



## martinaa

*MJ* said:


> I find that the Banane are TTS, and I take the same size in them as my Lady Peep and Maggie 140. I think you would need a 38 IMO.



Okay, thank you. I wait till I find a 38.


----------



## evanescent

label.hoe said:


> yes good point. I'd imagine they'll fit like the LP even thought I have a couple pairs of pigalle in 34.5. I'm looking at the black/white plaid greissimos



Hmm, in that case it might be worth a try!


----------



## Sirophix

Thanks, Califsurf. Could I ask if you have narrow feet, too? 



> Originally Posted by *Sirophix*                                           Hi ladies,
> 
> Looking to get me some Balota 150s, and I'm completely lost as to whether I should go for 38.5 or 39. My CL sizing is below.
> 
> Bianca 140 (patent, kid, paillette) - 39 (could probably go 1/2 down)
> VP 120 (python) - 39 (could go 1/2 down)
> VP 100 (kid) - 39.5 (could go 1/2 down)
> Alti 160 (patent) - 39 (slightly large)
> Alti 160 (specchio) - 38.5
> Divinoche 120 - 38.5
> Bianca Botta (kid) - 39.5
> Pigalle 100 (patent) - 39
> Pigalle 120 (patent) - 37.5
> Pigalle Plato 120 (patent) - 39
> Pigalle Plato 140 (patent) - 37.5 (slightly large)
> No Prive (kid) - 39
> Lady Peep 150 (satin) - 39 (slightly large)
> 
> I have very narrow feet, hence the crazy Pigalle sizing fluctuation.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> I got balotas 150 TTS. So thinking your TTS is 38.5
Click to expand...


----------



## sophinette007

martinaa said:


> Okay, thank you. I wait till I find a 38.


 
yes I agree Martinaa. We are the same size  in Bianca (I am a true size 38 and a size 38.5 in most Louboutin except Bianca=38 and Pigalle 120=37.5 and Daf= size 38). My Nude Banane are a size 38.5 but they are a half size too big. I should have had a size 38.  But I think the size 37.5 would have been too narrow.


----------



## sophinette007

Miss T. said:


> Hi ladies,
> Long time, no see. Does anyone know how the Decocolico´s run? My TTS CL is 38. Would Decocolico´s in 38 fit?
> 
> Thank you!


Hello Miss T! I hope my answer is not too late. I have the black kid decocolico and they are basically a Feticha mary jane. Feticha is based on the declic toe box but a bit narrower due to the pitch and curved heel. My TTS is 38 and my TTS CL is 38.5 so I had mine in 38.5 and they are perfect. My new declic size is 38 for information. I think you should give a try to your usual CL TTS=size 38.


----------



## calisurf

Sirophix said:
			
		

> Thanks, Califsurf. Could I ask if you have narrow feet, too?



I'm pretty regular, not narrow I would say


----------



## september1985

evanescent said:
			
		

> Hmm, in that case it might be worth a try!



thanks for the advice but I think these may be too small for me :rain:


----------



## gummyb34r5

I just got my 35 Biancas and yeah the toebox is killllling me, LOL but it's still wearable. If I went up even half a size, there would have been way too much heel slippage. Sucks for us girls with wide feet, especially since CL pumps are known to be narrow. 




hermosa_vogue said:


> I took the 140 patent in 35.5 with heel grips so I'm not 100% sure 35 in patent would fit.  The toebox on 35.5 was already tight


----------



## hermosa_vogue

gummyb34r5 said:


> I just got my 35 Biancas and yeah the toebox is killllling me, LOL but it's still wearable. If I went up even half a size, there would have been way too much heel slippage. Sucks for us girls with wide feet, especially since CL pumps are known to be narrow.



Ahh congratulations!  What colour did you get?

Yeah, heel grips are my best friend because I often have to get the 1/2 size up for the width and put heel grips in the back to prevent slippage!


----------



## gummyb34r5

I got the nude patent leather.  these are my first designer shoes so of course I've been wearing them around the house all day, I feel so lame LOL.  I'm glad I have someone who has similar feet dimensions as me on here!  having small but wide feet makes it so difficult to find shoe sizes! 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Ahh congratulations!  What colour did you get?
> 
> Yeah, heel grips are my best friend because I often have to get the 1/2 size up for the width and put heel grips in the back to prevent slippage!


----------



## Christchrist

Anyone know how to size a feticha 120 pitch?


----------



## calisurf

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to size a feticha 120 pitch?



Bottom reply on previous page.


----------



## Christchrist

calisurf said:
			
		

> Bottom reply on previous page.



Thank you


----------



## bubbly.bubby

calisurf said:


> .



Hey Calisurf.. Help with this one? 



bubbly.bubby said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I need help in figuring out my *size* for the *Pigalle Plato Patent 120mm*. I am torn between TTS & HALF SIZE DOWN from mixed reviews :cry:
> 
> I am a *US8* in non-CL shoes. I am 38 in YSL tributes (38.5 fits too). My feet are *average*.
> 
> It'll be my first CL and I'll be buying online so I won't be able to fit 'em in person..
> 
> I hope you girls can help me! TIA! :help:
> 
> Bubbly


----------



## heida

I have a question.........about European sizing vs. US sizing. I know that it´s usually say US 9=EU39, but what about the Loubis ? If they usually run small to size, how much of a run is it ? Is it in general half a size up (obviously besides the odd sized shoes as the Pigalle) ? As for example: US 9=Loubi 39.5 ? I am totally confused because everyone keeps saying different things. I want my shoes to be more snug than heel slippage so I am wondering if I should stick to the conventional US 9=EU39 sizing. Hope this makes sense  I know every type of shoe is different in sizing too so this is getting kinda complicated for me as I am not used to the US sizing system.....


----------



## martinaa

sophinette007 said:


> yes I agree Martinaa. We are the same size  in Bianca (I am a true size 38 and a size 38.5 in most Louboutin except Bianca=38 and Pigalle 120=37.5 and Daf= size 38). My Nude Banane are a size 38.5 but they are a half size too big. I should have had a size 38.  But I think the size 37.5 would have been too narrow.



Thank You, I wait till I find a 38.... someday. Nice to see you back girl


----------



## JessieG

Hi Ladies, just want some advice about LP's.  I have LP's in 36.5 (prob the right size) and a pair in 36 (which are currently so tight the other day when I wore them and finally took them off thought I might have broken my toes!!)....I am wondering whether I could also get away with a 37??  There is a must have colour avail in this size. 

Thoughts...?


----------



## jaclyn86

I am looking at a pair of Very Prive Spikes 120 and I am unsure of the size and the guide on the first page makes me wonder since I have only tried on o e pair of CLs.

I am a US 8 and I have a pair of Simple 85 that are a 39 and fit perfectly. Do you think a 38.5 would fit?

I really wish there was a store I could try them on at but the closest is 3-4 hours away!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

I'm looking at a pair of luxura's in a 40, but my TTS in a 40.5...I've read everyone said pretty TTS with these, but it's so hard for me to pass these up because I've wanted them for so long.  Is the toe box so unforgiving that I won't be able to make these work with the sock trick? Wondering if it's even worth bidding on...I want them so badly! 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, just want some advice about LP's.  I have LP's in 36.5 (prob the right size) and a pair in 36 (which are currently so tight the other day when I wore them and finally took them off thought I might have broken my toes!!)....I am wondering whether I could also get away with a 37??  There is a must have colour avail in this size.
> 
> Thoughts...?



I'm not sure what others do but I go 1/2 up on my peeps. My VP is 39.6 and my LP 40. Hope this helps. Have you tried Vaseline in the toebox?


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what others do but I go 1/2 up on my peeps. My VP is 39.6 and my LP 40. Hope this helps. Have you tried Vaseline in the toebox?



No...bit scared. Wouldn't it be all slippery and gross?? Don't no that I could bring myself to rub vaseline all inside...I think I rather broken toes (unless that meant not being able to wear loubies anymore!!!)


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> No...bit scared. Wouldn't it be all slippery and gross?? Don't no that I could bring myself to rub vaseline all inside...I think I rather broken toes (unless that meant not being able to wear loubies anymore!!!)



Just in the toe box where it's tight


----------



## hermosa_vogue

JessieG said:


> No...bit scared. Wouldn't it be all slippery and gross?? Don't no that I could bring myself to rub vaseline all inside...I think I rather broken toes (unless that meant not being able to wear loubies anymore!!!)



Jessie I spoke to the SA at the Sydney CL boutique and she suggested the same thing - at least initially while you're still breaking the shoes in.  She said the vaseline loosens the leather so it's more likely to stretch, plus it reduces the friction of your toes in there and hurts your toes less.

I'm yet to try it myself.....


----------



## ceg3585

See below, thanks!


----------



## ceg3585

Mrs_Canada said:


> Hello!
> I'm new to the purseforum.  Here are a few of my sizing stats if it helps anyone!
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) I'm a 7
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) Average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: See Below:
> 
> I also added my insole measurements from my collection (I also added them to the google spreadsheet that one of your brilliant members created: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqlqSd8AcnWtcmhFaDk4RHUyYXRtLU9BUDlEdVdKW  Wc#gid=0)
> 
> Altadama Eel skin 140 - 37.5  (91/2")
> Bianca Patent 140 - 36 (9 1/4")
> C'est Moi Suede Bootie - 38 (9 3/8")
> Décolleté 100 Ostrich - 38 (9 1/2")
> Discolilou 140 - 37 (9 1/2")
> Horatio Patent 120 - 37 (9 1/2")
> Lastoto Patent 100 - 38 (9 5/8") (insanely comfortable!)
> MORO Patent 140 - 37.5 (9 1/2)
> PassMule Patient Wedge 100 - 37.5 (9 1/2)
> Pass 100 Lace - 37 (9.5")
> Pik Pik Pik 120 - 38  (9 1/2")
> Scissor Girl 120 - 37.5 (9 1/2")
> Sigourney 100 - 37.5  (9 3/8")
> Sylvie Satin 100 - 37 (9 1/2)
> Yoyo Patent 100 - 37 (9/12")
> 
> I have several other pairs, but I don't have their boxes or they were  preowned and I can't remember their names, lol.  I will post the  measurements once I figure out what they are.
> 
> I also just purchased a pair of Patent Pigalles 36.5 and when they arrive I will measure those and post if they fit
> 
> Hope this helps someone else as much as I have been helped! xo


Hi! Were you able to measure the insoles on your patent pigalle 120s in 36.5? It seems we have very similar insole length. Thanks so much!!


----------



## chilecorona

I'm on the lookout for a EUC pair for a gift for my bestie who is a CL virgin I'm a 40.5-41/9.5-10. She is a size 8 with a more slender foot than me, so do you think a 39-39.5 will work? TIA!!!


----------



## martinaa

Coul me fit a Duvette size 38,5?

I´m a size:

38 in Lady Peep and Bianca
38,5 in Maggie 140 (I also have a 38, but it is a bit tight in the toe box)
38,5 in Metalipp 120
38 in Bibi 140

Thank You


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

JessieG said:


> Hi Ladies, just want some advice about LP's.  I have LP's in 36.5 (prob the right size) and a pair in 36 (which are currently so tight the other day when I wore them and finally took them off thought I might have broken my toes!!)....I am wondering whether I could also get away with a 37??  There is a must have colour avail in this size.
> 
> Thoughts...?



My CL TTS is 38.5 and I have a pair of LP in 38.5 and think I could've sized down to 38. I tried a 39 and I was slipping out of them (and you don't want that to happen when your heel is 15cm off the ground!) Maybe you can pad them if they're special enough?


----------



## JessieG

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Jessie I spoke to the SA at the Sydney CL boutique and she suggested the same thing - at least initially while you're still breaking the shoes in.  She said the vaseline loosens the leather so it's more likely to stretch, plus it reduces the friction of your toes in there and hurts your toes less.
> 
> I'm yet to try it myself.....



Ok...maybe I should really give it a go...don't want to ruin my gorgeous babies tho...


----------



## JessieG

mademoiselle.bd said:
			
		

> My CL TTS is 38.5 and I have a pair of LP in 38.5 and think I could've sized down to 38. I tried a 39 and I was slipping out of them (and you don't want that to happen when your heel is 15cm off the ground!) Maybe you can pad them if they're special enough?



It's probably ambitious...I made an offer and it was rejected anyway....eBay is a bit torturous when you see styles you love and they're almost but not quite your size...ahhh!


----------



## texas87

Hi lovely ladies,

I was wondering if you could give me some intel on how the jenny pump 150 glitter york fits if anyone out there has it/is familiar with it.

I am a US size 6 in most of my shoes. I own MBBs in 35.5, Luxura in 35.5 but could have and maybe should have gone with 36, and I'm a 36 in the new maggies. I've tried on 36s in the patent spiked lady peeps and had heel slippage from one shoe but any smaller would have killed my feet. 

I seem to have narrow-average width feet with narrow ankles.

Would a 36 in the Jenny 150 pump fit?


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Hi ladies 

Are the Madame butterfly booties tts?? Or half size down?? 

X


----------



## heida

Please....anyone ?



heida said:


> I have a question.........about European sizing vs. US sizing. I know that it´s usually say US 9=EU39, but what about the Loubis ? If they usually run small to size, how much of a run is it ? Is it in general half a size up (obviously besides the odd sized shoes as the Pigalle) ? As for example: US 9=Loubi 39.5 ? I am totally confused because everyone keeps saying different things. I want my shoes to be more snug than heel slippage so I am wondering if I should stick to the conventional US 9=EU39 sizing. Hope this makes sense  I know every type of shoe is different in sizing too so this is getting kinda complicated for me as I am not used to the US sizing system.....


----------



## HeelAddict

heida said:
			
		

> Please....anyone ?



Hi Heida. Louboutin shoes all size differently so the European sizing corresponds to the us sizing ie 39eu=us9 etc but depending on the style of shoe and your foot you may have to size up or down from your true size depending on the shoe. For example I am a uk 7(us10) but I have louboutins ranging from eu39 to eu41. If you're after a specific shoe the girls on the sizing thread are very helpful. I tend to go on the inner sole measurement to work out whether or not a specific shoe will fit if I'm buying online but the best thing to do is to go and try them on and see what works for you. Sorry for the long winded reply and I hope that helps you


----------



## rock_girl

heida said:


> Please....anyone ?


 


heida said:


> I have a question.........about European sizing vs. US sizing. I know that it´s usually say US 9=EU39, but what about the Loubis ? If they usually run small to size, how much of a run is it ? Is it in general half a size up (obviously besides the odd sized shoes as the Pigalle) ? As for example: US 9=Loubi 39.5 ? I am totally confused because everyone keeps saying different things. I want my shoes to be more snug than heel slippage so I am wondering if I should stick to the conventional US 9=EU39 sizing. Hope this makes sense  I know every type of shoe is different in sizing too so this is getting kinda complicated for me as I am not used to the US sizing system.....


 
Hi Heida.

This is a tough one, because it depends on the shoe (e.g. the last, heel height, material, etc...).  I am a US9 and my feet are neither wide nor narrow, but I do have high arches and a high instep.  I wear a EU39 in designer shoes by Jimmy Choo and Manolo Blahnik.  I wear a EU39.5 in designer shoes by Brian Atwood, YSL, and Valentino.  When you look at my CL collection they are pretty evenly split between 39/39.5, considering my CL TTS is a 39.5

If you get a chance, I highly recommend going to brick & mortar store that offers many different CL styles and trying them all on.  I have a spreadsheet which lists style and size, and in some cases shoes that I will never buy because they just don't work on my feet.  I update my spreadsheet every opportunity I get to try on a new style.  Beyond that, your best bet would be to purchase from an online retailer with a good return policy.  If it's practical, you could purchase a pair of 39 and 39.5 shoes.  Keep the ones that fit best and return the other pair.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

JessieG said:


> Ok...maybe I should really give it a go...don't want to ruin my gorgeous babies tho...



I know I'm in the same boat.  I was going to test the theory out on a pair of Peeptoe Miss Sohos first


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi ladies,

Help on the asteroid would be greatly appreciated . What size do you think i would be in the asteroid ?

I am a 
Maudissima 36.5 
Decollete 554 36.5
Bianca 36 They haven't broken in yet, they are very tight in the toebox, but i think any size bigger and i would have had heel slippage.


----------



## Dior.

Hi everyone!
Im looking to purchase a pair of simple 70 off of ebay and it was listed as size 39 and said US 9. Is that true? I always thought a 40 was a size 9. I wear a size 9 in 95% of all my shoes so I just wanted to make sure it was correct before I bid. Also, if its a little tight, will a shoe stretcher help?

Thanks!


----------



## mrl1005

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Hi ladies
> 
> Are the Madame butterfly booties tts?? Or half size down??
> 
> X



I took mine tts, but I'm in btw sizes (37.5 is a bit right at first, and 38 is perfect but then I get heel slippage). I took mine 37.5


----------



## blueeyeskelli

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> I took mine tts, but I'm in btw sizes (37.5 is a bit right at first, and 38 is perfect but then I get heel slippage). I took mine 37.5



Ooh perfect seems we are same size you maybe my new info person lol I am a tts 38 in pigalle 100 biancas etc and I've seen Mbb in 37.5 weren't sure if they would fit x


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

I am in need of some urgent help ladies :worthy:

I am looking to buy a pair of Alti Spikes Patent 160 for the CL signing this Thursday. Should I do 36, which seems to be my TTS, or .5down or .5up. I have read so many contradicting opinions.
I wear a Maudissima 36.5
Bianca 140 36, toe box is tight, still trying to stretch it out.
Decoltissimo 554 36.5
Nine West 36
Steve Madden 36.5

TIA


----------



## sophinette007

martinaa said:


> Thank You, I wait till I find a 38.... someday. Nice to see you back girl


 
Thank you sweetie  I hope you find your nude banane very soon. They are beauties and quite comfy (better than the Lady Peep level of confort ans still sexy )


----------



## sophinette007

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Help on the asteroid would be greatly appreciated . What size do you think i would be in the asteroid ?
> 
> I am a
> Maudissima 36.5
> Decollete 554 36.5
> Bianca 36 They haven't broken in yet, they are very tight in the toebox, but i think any size bigger and i would have had heel slippage.


 
I own the Decolette 554 and the Asteroid 140. I advice you to go with your TTS Louboutin which seems to be a the size 36.5 (your TTS is 36 I bet)
I am a size 38 in the Bianca(and in most others brands too) and basically a size 38.5 for all my others CL paires(my CL TTS). My Asteroid 140 are a size 38,5(Decollette 554 too) since the toe box is a little short. Hope that's help!



Dior. said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Im looking to purchase a pair of simple 70 off of ebay and it was listed as size 39 and said US 9. Is that true? I always thought a 40 was a size 9. I wear a size 9 in 95% of all my shoes so I just wanted to make sure it was correct before I bid. Also, if its a little tight, will a shoe stretcher help?
> 
> Thanks!



For Louboutin size 9US is a size 39 but Louboutin tend to run small (about a half of size). If you feet are normal to narrow I would suggest you to go for the size 39 for the simple but if they are on the large side like mine I would suggest you to go for a size 39.5 especially for simple 70 because at this heel the shoes tend to run a little smaller than a 100 heel. For example I am a true 8US and 38 and most of my louboutin and my Simple 100 are a size 38.5.


----------



## sophinette007

InAweWithLoubi said:


> I am in need of some urgent help ladies
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking to buy a pair of Alti Spikes Patent 160 for the CL signing this Thursday. Should I do 36, which seems to be my TTS, or .5down or .5up. I have read so many contradicting opinions.
> 
> I wear a Maudissima 36.5
> 
> Bianca 140 36, toe box is tight, still trying to stretch it out.
> 
> Decoltissimo 554 36.5
> 
> Nine West 36
> 
> Steve Madden 36.5
> 
> 
> TIA



The Alti pumps are basically a Declic (old one with a narrower toe box  than the new declic) with an additional double plateform (hiddden and shown)so they tend to run quite narrow on the toe box. My Alti pumps 140 are a size 38.5 but I owned once the Alti pumps 160 in 38 and theywere too painful so I sold them (because I would have needed a size 38.5) but I guess it is because my feet are on the large side for louboutin. 
If you have normal to narrow feet I would suggest you to go for the size 36 due to the pitch of the shoes in 160 but be aware that the toe box isn't as geneours as the one of the Bianca.  If they are on the large side go or the size 36.5.


----------



## evanescent

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Help on the asteroid would be greatly appreciated . What size do you think i would be in the asteroid ?
> 
> I am a
> Maudissima 36.5
> Decollete 554 36.5
> Bianca 36 They haven't broken in yet, they are very tight in the toebox, but i think any size bigger and i would have had heel slippage.



Hi! I take pretty much 35 in everything, and ideally my Bianca should have been 34.5 (currently I own the 35 but I need heel grips on them). 

I have the Asteroids in 35.5. They are a little loose length-wise but I can't imagine going down to my TTS as I have wide feet and the toebox is pretty uncomfortable, as they are. If you have narrow feet, I would say 36 would be perfect for you, but otherwise I recommend 36.5 and wearing them with gel insoles. Hope that helps!


----------



## seidokat

Hello, I'm thinking of getting my second pair of Louboutins, but this will be my first pair of heels. I'm eyeing a pair of You You 85 made of ostrich leg skin on eBay that are a size 36.5. They're really lovely and at a ridiculously great price, but I'm not sure that they'd fit.

I take a 35 in all open sandals of any brand, 35 for Lanvin ballerina flats, and a 35.5 at Gucci, Prada, Giuseppe Zanotti and Chanel. I do own a few pairs of size 36 shoes from Balenciaga and Céline that were a bit tight when I first bought them. The Louboutin flat espadrilles I have are a 36 and quite loose on me. I have very wide feet and long toes, which could be the reason for this wonky sizing of mine. I even own a pair of size 34 Ferragamo athletic-style trainers, which fit perfectly, but I can't wear thick socks with them.

I tried a pair of size 36 Louboutin peep-toe heels two years ago at Neiman Marcus in black patent with a very high heel (can't remember the model name), and I couldn't even squeeze my foot into the toebox...hence my confusion.

What would you all advise?


----------



## Kalos

seidokat said:


> Hello, I'm thinking of getting my second pair of Louboutins, but this will be my first pair of heels. I'm eyeing a pair of You You 85 made of ostrich leg skin on eBay that are a size 36.5. They're really lovely and at a ridiculously great price, but I'm not sure that they'd fit.
> 
> I take a 35 in all open sandals of any brand, 35 for Lanvin ballerina flats, and a 35.5 at Gucci, Prada, Giuseppe Zanotti and Chanel. I do own a few pairs of size 36 shoes from Balenciaga and Céline that were a bit tight when I first bought them. The Louboutin flat espadrilles I have are a 36 and quite loose on me. I have very wide feet and long toes, which could be the reason for this wonky sizing of mine. I even own a pair of size 34 Ferragamo athletic-style trainers, which fit perfectly, but I can't wear thick socks with them.
> 
> I tried a pair of size 36 Louboutin peep-toe heels two years ago at Neiman Marcus in black patent with a very high heel (can't remember the model name), and I couldn't even squeeze my foot into the toebox...hence my confusion.
> 
> What would you all advise?



I have the You You 85 patent in a 36.5 and they fit with a small amount of heel slippage.  My normal non-CL size is a 36, I think that if you usually take a 35 or 35.5, the 36.5 in the You You will be too big for you.


----------



## seidokat

Kalos said:


> I have the You You 85 patent in a 36.5 and they fit with a small amount of heel slippage.  My normal non-CL size is a 36, I think that if you usually take a 35 or 35.5, the 36.5 in the You You will be too big for you.


Oh what a shame  Thanks for the help, though!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

hey ladies

are the dellocette tts or 1/2 size up? and also the jenny slingbacks are they 1/2 down like most slingbacks?

xxx


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

sophinette007 said:
			
		

> The Alti pumps are basically a Declic (old one with a narrower toe box  than the new declic) with an additional double plateform (hiddden and shown)so they tend to run quite narrow on the toe box. My Alti pumps 140 are a size 38.5 but I owned once the Alti pumps 160 in 38 and theywere too painful so I sold them (because I would have needed a size 38.5) but I guess it is because my feet are on the large side for louboutin.
> If you have normal to narrow feet I would suggest you to go for the size 36 due to the pitch of the shoes in 160 but be aware that the toe box isn't as geneours as the one of the Bianca.  If they are on the large side go or the size 36.5.



Thank you  I ended up getting .5up to account for the toebox and will just have to put in heel grips if need be! Thank you again


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

evanescent said:
			
		

> Hi! I take pretty much 35 in everything, and ideally my Bianca should have been 34.5 (currently I own the 35 but I need heel grips on them).
> 
> I have the Asteroids in 35.5. They are a little loose length-wise but I can't imagine going down to my TTS as I have wide feet and the toebox is pretty uncomfortable, as they are. If you have narrow feet, I would say 36 would be perfect for you, but otherwise I recommend 36.5 and wearing them with gel insoles. Hope that helps!



Thank you, i am currently looking to get a pair just debating on color, this was very helpful


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi ladies, 

I cant find any info on these shoes, let alone any mod pics. 

Does anyone have any info on Mrs. 120? No platform. Thank you


----------



## hermosa_vogue

seidokat said:


> Hello, I'm thinking of getting my second pair of Louboutins, but this will be my first pair of heels. I'm eyeing a pair of You You 85 made of ostrich leg skin on eBay that are a size 36.5. They're really lovely and at a ridiculously great price, but I'm not sure that they'd fit.
> 
> I take a 35 in all open sandals of any brand, 35 for Lanvin ballerina flats, and a 35.5 at Gucci, Prada, Giuseppe Zanotti and Chanel. I do own a few pairs of size 36 shoes from Balenciaga and Céline that were a bit tight when I first bought them. The Louboutin flat espadrilles I have are a 36 and quite loose on me. I have very wide feet and long toes, which could be the reason for this wonky sizing of mine. I even own a pair of size 34 Ferragamo athletic-style trainers, which fit perfectly, but I can't wear thick socks with them.
> 
> I tried a pair of size 36 Louboutin peep-toe heels two years ago at Neiman Marcus in black patent with a very high heel (can't remember the model name), and I couldn't even squeeze my foot into the toebox...hence my confusion.
> 
> What would you all advise?



I'm certain they will be too big for you unfortunately.


----------



## lizxr

calisurf said:


> I find Lady Peep TTS. Would suggest 37. They may be a little tight at first but they definitely stretch. Must fit the length.


 

Thank you.

*Could you help me with sizing for: BANANE 140* in black patent
I'm usually size US 7
Insole; 9.5 inches or a little smaller

What size would i wear in Banane?

Thank you!!


----------



## evanescent

seidokat said:


> Hello, I'm thinking of getting my second pair of Louboutins, but this will be my first pair of heels. I'm eyeing a pair of You You 85 made of ostrich leg skin on eBay that are a size 36.5. They're really lovely and at a ridiculously great price, but I'm not sure that they'd fit.
> 
> I take a 35 in all open sandals of any brand, 35 for Lanvin ballerina flats, and a 35.5 at Gucci, Prada, Giuseppe Zanotti and Chanel, 35 or 35.5 in Miu Miu. I do own a few pairs of size 36 shoes from Balenciaga and Céline that were a bit tight when I first bought them. The Louboutin flat espadrilles I have are a 36 and quite loose on me. I have very wide feet and long toes, which could be the reason for this wonky sizing of mine. I even own a pair of size 34 Ferragamo athletic-style trainers, which fit perfectly, but I can't wear thick socks with them.
> 
> I tried a pair of size 36 Louboutin peep-toe heels two years ago at Neiman Marcus in black patent with a very high heel (can't remember the model name), and I couldn't even squeeze my foot into the toebox...hence my confusion.
> 
> What would you all advise?



I think we are pretty much the same size. I also wear 35 in Lanvin flats and 35.5 in Chanel, Zanotti and Gucci. Sounds like you are either 35 or 35.5 in CLs. For the ostrich yoyo, I think you would be 35.5. You might be able to get away with 36 with gel pads and heel grips but 36.5 would be WAY too big for you..

Were you walking a lot prior to trying on the shoes? I find that they can be a little hard to get into at first, but they do stretch. 



InAweWithLoubi said:


> Thank you, i am currently looking to get a pair just debating on color, this was very helpful



You're most welcome!


----------



## AshleyAndrea

I'm waiting on my Pigalle 120's to come, I was a bit nervous about the sizing... some say they run true to size while others say they run a tad bit big. please help i normally take a 35.5 or 36 in CL. Now i'm so confused. please help! i ordered a 35.5 i hope it fits!! Help


----------



## mrl1005

The Pigalle 120s are 1/2-1 size smaller than your tts CL size (or VP size). I wear a 37.5 or 38 in CLs, and I have a pair of Pigalle 120s in a 37 and they are a tad big for me.


----------



## demicouture

I am 1 and 1/2 size smaller in the Pigalle 120


----------



## Christchrist

Yup. I'm a 38.5-39 on piggy 120 but a 39.5-40 in other loubis


----------



## ellegreene

I wear 35 TTS and a 34 in the Pigalle 120.


----------



## heida

Gonna try this thread as well regarding insole measurements, the thread for that isn´t very active:

"Anyone here who owns a Love Me (or just a Pigalle since it´s basically the same shoe) in size 38.5 and would be so kind to provide an exact insole measurement? I have searched all over the forum for this measurement but I am not finding this info. Pretty please, anyone ? "

TIA !


----------



## gummyb34r5

I'm officially bitten by the CL bug. LOL. I just got my first pair of Biancas and now I'm eyeing a pair of Maggie 160 in size 6. 

My patent Bianca 140s are size 5, and it's pretty tight in the toebox. The length fits me pretty well. My feet measures at 8 and 13/16 inches long and 3 13/16 inches wide. Do you think I would fit the Maggie 160 in size 6? I'm thinking it will be big length wise but do you think heel grips, insoles and toe pad will make it fit? 

As you can see i really want these pair, LOL im trying to convince myself I can make it work.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

gummyb34r5 said:


> I'm officially bitten by the CL bug. LOL. I just got my first pair of Biancas and now I'm eyeing a pair of Maggie 160 in size 6.
> 
> My patent Bianca 140s are size 5, and it's pretty tight in the toebox. The length fits me pretty well. My feet measures at 8 and 13/16 inches long and 3 13/16 inches wide. Do you think I would fit the Maggie 160 in size 6? I'm thinking it will be big length wise but do you think heel grips, insoles and toe pad will make it fit?
> 
> As you can see i really want these pair, LOL im trying to convince myself I can make it work.



Hey!

I take the Biancas in 35.5 and Maggies in 35.5 - the 36 has a pretty decent gap in the back.  If you managed to go down to 35 in the Biancas I don't think Maggie 36 would fit.

Although I have heard other people say they've gone up 1/2 size in Maggies from their TTS which should be 36 for you.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

I've got a quick question re ron rons. My CL TTS is 38.5 - VP, NP, simple (slightly narrow on the side but okay in toe box and length), new simple, pigalle 100; s38 - bianca 120 (slightly tight) pigalle 120, bibi. 

Would a size 39 ron ron in calf leather be too big for me? Thanks!


----------



## rock_girl

gummyb34r5 said:
			
		

> I'm officially bitten by the CL bug. LOL. I just got my first pair of Biancas and now I'm eyeing a pair of Maggie 160 in size 6.
> 
> My patent Bianca 140s are size 5, and it's pretty tight in the toebox. The length fits me pretty well. My feet measures at 8 and 13/16 inches long and 3 13/16 inches wide. Do you think I would fit the Maggie 160 in size 6? I'm thinking it will be big length wise but do you think heel grips, insoles and toe pad will make it fit?
> 
> As you can see i really want these pair, LOL im trying to convince myself I can make it work.



My CL TTS is 39.5 and I took my Maggie in my TTS.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

gummyb34r5 said:


> I'm officially bitten by the CL bug. LOL. I just got my first pair of Biancas and now I'm eyeing a pair of Maggie 160 in size 6.
> 
> My patent Bianca 140s are size 5, and it's pretty tight in the toebox. The length fits me pretty well. My feet measures at 8 and 13/16 inches long and 3 13/16 inches wide. Do you think I would fit the Maggie 160 in size 6? I'm thinking it will be big length wise but do you think heel grips, insoles and toe pad will make it fit?
> 
> As you can see i really want these pair, LOL im trying to convince myself I can make it work.



Hi 

I was tts ie 38 in my biancas however in Maggies I am half size down from TTS so the 37.5 were my size!!

I think we all have had different advice, cant you try on a pair for peace of mind?
xx


----------



## gummyb34r5

The closest store to me that sells CL is over an hour away, and even then they never have a good selection! Canadian CL shopping is not the best.  but thanks for the advice! Maybe it's for the better that these shoes are too big for me. 




blueeyeskelli said:


> Hi
> 
> I was tts ie 38 in my biancas however in Maggies I am half size down from TTS so the 37.5 were my size!!
> 
> I think we all have had different advice, cant you try on a pair for peace of mind?
> xx


----------



## gummyb34r5

Thank you for the advice! I guess every feet is different so it's hard to create a guide. My Biancas are tight in the toebox but the length is perfect so the 36 will probably be way too big. 





hermosa_vogue said:


> Hey!
> 
> I take the Biancas in 35.5 and Maggies in 35.5 - the 36 has a pretty decent gap in the back.  If you managed to go down to 35 in the Biancas I don't think Maggie 36 would fit.
> 
> Although I have heard other people say they've gone up 1/2 size in Maggies from their TTS which should be 36 for you.


----------



## iheartorange

Hi I have the same question, I am 6.5 in simple 100 and Bianca 120, I tried a pair of spikes pigalle size 5.5 and they are def way too small for me.

I want to get a pair of patent pigalle, should I get 6.5 or 6?

Thanks so much


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

Hello, I am a TTS US6
I am 35.5 on daffodile, 36 on bane and altadama.
What size should I buy on lay peep?
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

It's me again  this time ladies I'm looking to buy pigalle 120 in patent. 

I am a normal arch, normal width

My sizing is as follows. 

I own
Maudissima 36.5, perfect to some heel slippage, but this may be a design issue and not a sizing issue.
Bianca 36, it's very tight in the toe box, it's fairly new and I am trying to stretch it out.
Decollete 554 in 36.5, very comfortable
Stevemadden 36.5
Nine west 36

I tried on daffodile and was a 36.5

Thank you ladies, there will be no returning so want to be sure. 
Should I take 35.5? or 35?


----------



## evanescent

gummyb34r5 said:


> I'm officially bitten by the CL bug. LOL. I just got my first pair of Biancas and now I'm eyeing a pair of Maggie 160 in size 6.
> 
> My patent Bianca 140s are size 5, and it's pretty tight in the toebox. The length fits me pretty well. My feet measures at 8 and 13/16 inches long and 3 13/16 inches wide. Do you think I would fit the Maggie 160 in size 6? I'm thinking it will be big length wise but do you think heel grips, insoles and toe pad will make it fit?
> 
> As you can see i really want these pair, LOL im trying to convince myself I can make it work.



For Maggie 160, you're probably size 35 but if you have wide feet like me, you can do 35.5 for Maggie 140. Unfortunately the 36s would be too big for you 



InAweWithLoubi said:


> It's me again  this time ladies I'm looking to buy pigalle 120 in patent.
> 
> I am a normal arch, normal width
> 
> My sizing is as follows.
> 
> I own
> Maudissima 36.5, perfect to some heel slippage, but this may be a design issue and not a sizing issue.
> Bianca 36, it's very tight in the toe box, it's fairly new and I am trying to stretch it out.
> Decollete 554 in 36.5, very comfortable
> Stevemadden 36.5
> Nine west 36
> 
> I tried on daffodile and was a 36.5
> 
> Thank you ladies, there will be no returning so want to be sure.
> Should I take 35.5? or 35?



Hmm, I think you'd be 35.5.

I'm 35 in most styles, should have taken 34.5 in Biancas and take 34 in Pigalle 120.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

evanescent said:
			
		

> For Maggie 160, you're probably size 35 but if you have wide feet like me, you can do 35.5 for Maggie 140. Unfortunately the 36s would be too big for you
> 
> Hmm, I think you'd be 35.5.
> 
> I'm 35 in most styles, should have taken 34.5 in Biancas and take 34 in Pigalle 120.



Thank you  ordering now heheh


----------



## gummyb34r5

How do Biancas and pigalles differ when it comes to sizing? There's a pair of pigalle 120 in size 5 on eBay, and I'm reeeeallly wanting to get it. I wear a 35 in Biancas, do you think the pigalle 120 in size 35 would work? Thanks so much! You ladies here are extremely helpful!


----------



## gummyb34r5

Boo, that's what I figured  thanks for the help! 





evanescent said:


> For Maggie 160, you're probably size 35 but if you have wide feet like me, you can do 35.5 for Maggie 140. Unfortunately the 36s would be too big for you
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I think you'd be 35.5.
> 
> I'm 35 in most styles, should have taken 34.5 in Biancas and take 34 in Pigalle 120.


----------



## sparksfly

I'm a size 7
Narrow/average depending on the shoe
Haven't tried any on before.
Bianca 120


----------



## evanescent

gummyb34r5 said:


> How do Biancas and pigalles differ when it comes to sizing? There's a pair of pigalle 120 in size 5 on eBay, and I'm reeeeallly wanting to get it. I wear a 35 in Biancas, do you think the pigalle 120 in size 35 would work? Thanks so much! You ladies here are extremely helpful!



Nope, for sure not. My Biancas are 35 with gel pads and should have taken them in 34.5, but I'm 34 in Pigalle 120. I had them in 34.5 but had to sell them because they were too big. With that pitch, you'd want a pair that's really tight at first because they stretch A LOT. I suspect is Bianca 35 is very tight on you, you could get away with 34.5 in the Pigalle 120. If you want more information about Pigalle 120s, have a look at this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...sizing-comfort-walking-confidence-614567.html


----------



## gummyb34r5

Thanks for the help! I've actually went through all 60 pages of that thread and the general consensus is to take it down a full size to half a size. Because I am a TTS 35.5 (with wide feet), I figured 35 in pigalles could work for me. 





evanescent said:


> Nope, for sure not. My Biancas are 35 with gel pads and should have taken them in 34.5, but I'm 34 in Pigalle 120. I had them in 34.5 but had to sell them because they were too big. With that pitch, you'd want a pair that's really tight at first because they stretch A LOT. I suspect is Bianca 35 is very tight on you, you could get away with 34.5 in the Pigalle 120. If you want more information about Pigalle 120s, have a look at this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...sizing-comfort-walking-confidence-614567.html


----------



## evanescent

gummyb34r5 said:


> Thanks for the help! I've actually went through all 60 pages of that thread and the general consensus is to take it down a full size to half a size. Because I am a TTS 35.5 (with wide feet), I figured 35 in pigalles could work for me.



Np! I'm TTS 35 with wide feet and I was walking out of the 34.5 even with foot petals. I actually had the 34 but they were really tight although lengthwise they are perfect, so I returned them for the 34.5. In hindsight, I should have stuck to the 34 and stretched it.


----------



## bougainvillier

gummyb34r5 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help! I've actually went through all 60 pages of that thread and the general consensus is to take it down a full size to half a size. Because I am a TTS 35.5 (with wide feet), I figured 35 in pigalles could work for me.



I agree with Eva. I'm also TTS 35 with normal to narrowish feet. I'm 34.5 in Biancas and swimming in 34.5 Pigalle 120. I never tired 34 but 34.5 is so big on me that I think 34 will be fine on me if not too big. So I think you'll need 34.5 in pigalle 120


----------



## mrl1005

gummyb34r5 said:


> How do Biancas and pigalles differ when it comes to sizing? There's a pair of pigalle 120 in size 5 on eBay, and I'm reeeeallly wanting to get it. I wear a 35 in Biancas, do you think the pigalle 120 in size 35 would work? Thanks so much! You ladies here are extremely helpful!


My CL TTS is btw a 37.5-38. 

For the Bianca 140 in kid leather I have a 37.5 and fit perfectly right out of the box (which I expect heel slippage after a few wears, and a 37 would have been the perfect fit but with some stretching.) 

For the Pigalle 120 in lizard I have a sz 37 and same issue with the Biancas. Perfect fit right out of the box, but I should have taken the 36.5.


----------



## mrl1005

sparksfly said:


> I'm a size 7
> Narrow/average depending on the shoe
> Haven't tried any on before.
> Bianca 120


Do you live near any dept store that would carry CLs that you could try on a few styles? Is there any style you are looking at in particular?


----------



## zaraha

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> My CL TTS is btw a 37.5-38.
> 
> For the Bianca 140 in kid leather I have a 37.5 and fit perfectly right out of the box (which I expect heel slippage after a few wears, and a 37 would have been the perfect fit but with some stretching.)
> 
> For the Pigalle 120 in lizard I have a sz 37 and same issue with the Biancas. Perfect fit right out of the box, but I should have taken the 36.5.



Hi I really need help, I'm new to CL world.  Will be getting my first two parties of CL soon. 
My US size: 6, normal to little wide feet. 

I tried on Patent Bianca in size 36 and seems snug and my toes curled up a little as soon I put them on, should I go half a size down or should I keep size 36? TIA 

I'm not sure what size to get in patent Pigalle 120mm? I really need these two pairs as my classic, please help.


----------



## zaraha

zaraha said:
			
		

> Hi I really need help, I'm new to CL world.  Will be getting my first two parties of CL soon.
> My US size: 6, normal to little wide feet.
> 
> I tried on Patent Bianca in size 36 and seems snug and my toes curled up a little as soon I put them on, should I go half a size down or should I keep size 36? TIA
> 
> I'm not sure what size to get in patent Pigalle 120mm? I really need these two pairs as my classic, please help.



Can anyone help me with my above request with sizing issue. for somereason I can't post directly to thread.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

zaraha said:
			
		

> Hi I really need help, I'm new to CL world.  Will be getting my first two parties of CL soon.
> My US size: 6, normal to little wide feet.
> 
> I tried on Patent Bianca in size 36 and seems snug and my toes curled up a little as soon I put them on, should I go half a size down or should I keep size 36? TIA
> 
> I'm not sure what size to get in patent Pigalle 120mm? I really need these two pairs as my classic, please help.



If your toes are already curling up in 36 I personally wouldn't go smaller. I'm a tree TTS 35.5 and have the Bianca in 35.5

I previously owned Pigalle 120 in 35 but should have gotten 34.5. However I wouldn't recommend this shoe for sometime with wide feet.


----------



## zaraha

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> If your toes are already curling up in 36 I personally wouldn't go smaller. I'm a tree TTS 35.5 and have the Bianca in 35.5
> 
> I previously owned Pigalle 120 in 35 but should have gotten 34.5. However I wouldn't recommend this shoe for sometime with wide feet.



Thank you! I appreciate your input. Pigalle 120 is so sexy, I guess beauty comes with pain.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

zaraha said:


> Thank you! I appreciate your input. Pigalle 120 is so sexy, I guess beauty comes with pain.



Haha I just re-read my post and its full of auto-corrects from my silly phone!

I'm glad you understood what I was *trying* to say


----------



## heychar

Just for confirmation is the Volpi Popi recommended tts or half size down for stability??


----------



## sparksfly

mrl1005 said:


> Do you live near any dept store that would carry CLs that you could try on a few styles? Is there any style you are looking at in particular?



I'm looking at the Bianca 120.

Bluefly.com has those on sale but sold out. I want to get on the waiting list incase they just happen to come in stock. But I don't know what size to put.


----------



## cdinh87

Im usually a 35.5 in Louboutins, should I stay TTS for patent pigalle plato? or size down and get a 35?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

cdinh87 said:


> Im usually a 35.5 in Louboutins, should I stay TTS for patent pigalle plato? or size down and get a 35?



If they are PP120s I would advise getting 35.  If they are PP140s I would advise 34.5


----------



## ainsleykarl

Hi Ladies. I've been an avid reader for a while but this is my first post. Hope i'm following all the rules  

I am looking to purchase a pair of the bridal youyou's for my upcoming wedding. I found them on Bonanza in a 39.5

I currently own:
Very Prive (the black kid with the red tip) 39 (tried the 38.5 but too tight)
Old simples (39.5 but they are big)
Snakeskin simples 38.5 (snug but a great price so its worth it)
Nude declic 39
belle bootie 39

My thoughts are i'd want some wiggle room to pad them for comfort but don't want them slipping off or looking goofy. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Jet Set

I just received my cork alti pump spikes and I can't decide if they are too small!  My normal us size is 6.5-7 - I prefer to stay on the 6.5 side since my shoes tend to stretch too much if I go with 7.  I ordered my altis in 36.5 and they seem to fit okay length wise, but they are VERY tight in the toe box, almost painfully so. Honestly, I can barely move in them right now.  I think if I went up a size, they would end up being too loose in the back.  I know the 160 height is challenging, but is it worth it to try to stretch out the toe box?  Will this make them more comfortable?  I have Jenny Slinbacks in 160 and Pigalle 120, so I am used to walking around in those and in higher heels generally.  Please help! I don't want to return these pretty shoes!


----------



## calisurf

Jet Set said:
			
		

> I just received my cork alti pump spikes and I can't decide if they are too small!  My normal us size is 6.5-7 - I prefer to stay on the 6.5 side since my shoes tend to stretch too much if I go with 7.  I ordered my altis in 36.5 and they seem to fit okay length wise, but they are VERY tight in the toe box, almost painfully so. Honestly, I can barely move in them right now.  I think if I went up a size, they would end up being too loose in the back.  I know the 160 height is challenging, but is it worth it to try to stretch out the toe box?  Will this make them more comfortable?  I have Jenny Slinbacks in 160 and Pigalle 120, so I am used to walking around in those and in higher heels generally.  Please help! I don't want to return these pretty shoes!



I found that in the Altis I needed too size up .5 but the toe box was still uncomfortable. And it does not stretch like the Jenny's or Pigalles. Sorry.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

calisurf said:


> I found that in the Altis I needed too size up .5 but the toe box was still uncomfortable. And it does not stretch like the Jenny's or Pigalles. Sorry.


I have to agree with calisurf.  When I tried them on, I had to size up by half (I am a US6.5 and tried on 37s) yet the toe-box was very uncomfortable.  The shape of the toe-box combined with the platform may make it harder to stretch than other styles.

Gorgeous shoes though...  I hope you can make em work!


----------



## cdinh87

hermosa_vogue said:


> If they are PP120s I would advise getting 35.  If they are PP140s I would advise 34.5



They are PP120s, thank you for the reply!


----------



## Jet Set

calisurf said:


> I found that in the Altis I needed too size up .5 but the toe box was still uncomfortable. And it does not stretch like the Jenny's or Pigalles. Sorry.



Next time I'll go for 37 in Altis.  In one of the sizing threads, several members suggested sizing down for Altis but I guess this didn't work for me. Tiny toe box be damned - this style is one of the sexiest IMO. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Jet Set

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have to agree with calisurf.  When I tried them on, I had to size up by half (I am a US6.5 and tried on 37s) yet the toe-box was very uncomfortable.  The shape of the toe-box combined with the platform may make it harder to stretch than other styles.
> 
> Gorgeous shoes though...  I hope you can make em work!


These shoes are gorgeous but I think I'm going to have to return them.  The toe box makes it impossible for me to wear them for longer than three minutes at a time.  I love the style and I picked them up for a good price, at this price point, it is just too much to keep a pair of shoes that is unwearable.  I will simply allocate the moneys to my next CL purchase. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## lovealwaysxo

I need some advice on my decolletes I just received from NAP. I am a US 7 in other brands with an average width foot so went half to a full size up to a 38 but I can barely squeeze my feet into them! 

This is my first pair of CL's so I don't have anything to compare to unfortunately. 

Should I size up another half size to 38.5 or a full size to 39? I'm worried about heel slippage with a 39 but the 38 are so tiny I'm not sure if the half size will be enough?! :help:


----------



## Nolia

cdinh87 said:


> Im usually a 35.5 in Louboutins, should I stay TTS for patent pigalle plato? or size down and get a 35?



I'm a TTS 36.  For both PP and Pigalle, I took a 35.  You could probably get away with 35 or 35.5 depending on how you like your fit.


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! Long time  I saw these no prives online and bought them without even thinking but now I'm not sure if they'll fit. Granted I'll find out when they get here but maybe (hopefully!) you guys can ease my mind. I have old simples in 36, rolandos in 36.5, decolletes in 36.5, biancas in 35.5, and vp in 35.5. Would no prives be the same size as my vps?? Thank you!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

linakpl said:


> Hi ladies! Long time  I saw these no prives online and bought them without even thinking but now I'm not sure if they'll fit. Granted I'll find out when they get here but maybe (hopefully!) you guys can ease my mind. I have old simples in 36, rolandos in 36.5, decolletes in 36.5, biancas in 35.5, and vp in 35.5. Would no prives be the same size as my vps?? Thank you!!



Yep general concencus is NPs are the same sizing as VPs.  I think we have similar feet and I can take a 35.5 or 36 with heel grips in NP/VP.


----------



## JessieG

Jet Set said:
			
		

> These shoes are gorgeous but I think I'm going to have to return them.  The toe box makes it impossible for me to wear them for longer than three minutes at a time.  I love the style and I picked them up for a good price, at this price point, it is just too much to keep a pair of shoes that is unwearable.  I will simply allocate the moneys to my next CL purchase.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Hi ladies...while we're on the subject of alti's...thoughts on whether I would fit a 37 in the patent spikes?? I'm a US 36 and mostly 36-36.5 in CL's...have Bianca's in 36 and LP's in 36.5...do you think they will be too big or just right? Seller said she's usually a 36.5 and finds these too big...opinions would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## cdinh87

Nolia said:


> I'm a TTS 36.  For both PP and Pigalle, I took a 35.  You could probably get away with 35 or 35.5 depending on how you like your fit.



Will they stretch out in time?  If so, I'd rather size down so that they will fit comfortably after stretching out.  I dont like my shoes tight but I dont like it when they're slipping off as I'm walking...


----------



## Nolia

cdinh87 said:


> Will they stretch out in time?  If so, I'd rather size down so that they will fit comfortably after stretching out.  I dont like my shoes tight but I dont like it when they're slipping off as I'm walking...



I think that depends on how wide your feet are and what material you are looking at. They do stretch to some degree however, I'd personally rather my toes be comfortable and stick in a heel grip rather than squishing my feet in altogether. So it's up to personal preference.


----------



## heida

I have one question regarding Pigalle 120. My foot measures 25 cm(which is about 9 6/8 inches). I have a pretty wide foot I believe. Do you think 39.5 will be too big for me ?? Anyone have an insole measurement for this size of Pigalle 120? I think my TTS is somewhere between 39.5 to 40 (probably closer to 40) but I don´t have a pair yet to know for sure.


----------



## Kalos

ainsleykarl said:


> Hi Ladies. I've been an avid reader for a while but this is my first post. Hope i'm following all the rules
> 
> I am looking to purchase a pair of the bridal youyou's for my upcoming wedding. I found them on Bonanza in a 39.5
> 
> I currently own:
> Very Prive (the black kid with the red tip) 39 (tried the 38.5 but too tight)
> Old simples (39.5 but they are big)
> Snakeskin simples 38.5 (snug but a great price so its worth it)
> Nude declic 39
> belle bootie 39
> 
> My thoughts are i'd want some wiggle room to pad them for comfort but don't want them slipping off or looking goofy.
> 
> Thanks!!



My TTS is a 36.  My Snakeskin Declics are a 36.5 and they fit pretty well.  I also have the YouYou in patent in a 36.5, but they are too big.  Even with an insole I have some heel slippage.  I wonder whether a 39.5 in the You You might be too big for you.  Hopefully someone else will be able to chime in, good luck!


----------



## Kalos

lovealwaysxo said:


> I need some advice on my decolletes I just received from NAP. I am a US 7 in other brands with an average width foot so went half to a full size up to a 38 but I can barely squeeze my feet into them!
> 
> This is my first pair of CL's so I don't have anything to compare to unfortunately.
> 
> Should I size up another half size to 38.5 or a full size to 39? I'm worried about heel slippage with a 39 but the 38 are so tiny I'm not sure if the half size will be enough?! :help:



If you can get your feet into the 38 even though it's tight, I'd go for the 38.5 because they will stretch.  If you can't actually get your foot in at all in the 38, then try the 39.  My TTS is a 36, I got my patent Decolletes in a 35.5 (ebay-great price so I chanced it) at first they were super tight, but even after just half an hour of wear they felt ok and wearable.


----------



## lovealwaysxo

Kalos said:


> If you can get your feet into the 38 even though it's tight, I'd go for the 38.5 because they will stretch. If you can't actually get your foot in at all in the 38, then try the 39. My TTS is a 36, I got my patent Decolletes in a 35.5 (ebay-great price so I chanced it) at first they were super tight, but even after just half an hour of wear they felt ok and wearable.


 
Thanks for your help Kalos, I have decided to get the 38.5


----------



## jennyjewell

Hi ladies, can I get your opinion please? Here is the requested info:

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - 6.5 (Pour la Victoire, Kors, Tory Burch, Jimmy Choo)
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) - Narrow
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - Une Plume Sling Cork Wedges 36.5
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from - Pigalle Plato 120mm

There's a pair of Nude PP 120mm on hold for me to buy, size 36, so I'm wondering (hoping!) these will be a good fit for me.

Thanks so much!


----------



## linakpl

hermosa_vogue said:


> Yep general concencus is NPs are the same sizing as VPs. I think we have similar feet and I can take a 35.5 or 36 with heel grips in NP/VP.


 
Awesome, thank you so much!!


----------



## molulu

Anyone owns a pair of pigalove flats? How do you find the sizing compared to other brands like Chanel and miu miu and Chloe?  I usually wear miu miu 37 and Chanel 37.5, any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## heida

heida said:


> I have one question regarding Pigalle 120. My foot measures 25 cm(which is about 9 6/8 inches). I have a pretty wide foot I believe. Do you think 39.5 will be too big for me ?? Anyone have an insole measurement for this size of Pigalle 120? I think my TTS is somewhere between 39.5 to 40 (probably closer to 40) but I don´t have a pair yet to know for sure.



Anyone ???


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Hi Ladies

I have quite wide feet, size 38 in biancas, size 38 in pigalle 100, size 38 in lady daff( bit of room in back but smaller would of killed my toes, narrow toe box) would i still size down 1/2 on lady clou sling backs? or any slingbacks in fact?x

xx


----------



## Mi_Lan

i am 35.5 on lady peep, daf and want to buy the tina boots. does anyone know the tina boots are tts or small to size? which size i should take ?


----------



## af4shoppin

calisurf said:


> Here's the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/warning-and-vent-about-the-bianca-491620.html
> 
> I went .5 up in my patent VPs and some of my patent Simples and I regret it - they all end up stretching. Most of us have the heel problem too.  Good luck!


 
Thanks so much for your help a few months back.

I ended up getting the VPs in a 39 and I love them! The peep toes got more comfortable just after a couple of hours; no more scrunching. I can't imagine what the 39.5 would have been after a few wears. 

Thanks again!


----------



## PMGarza

gummyb34r5 said:


> Thanks for the help! I've actually went through all 60 pages of that thread and the general consensus is to take it down a full size to half a size. Because I am a TTS 35.5 (with wide feet), I figured 35 in pigalles could work for me.



I'm TTS 36 and bought the pigalles 120 in size 35.5 and oh boy! they are big, I guess I should size down to 35, that is a full size down. Adding sole and heel cushions didn't solve the heel gap probl, however they fit fine... thinking about selling them because they are non returnable.


----------



## PMGarza

zaraha said:


> Can anyone help me with my above request with sizing issue. for somereason I can't post directly to thread.



Go for a full size down in pigalle 120! I have also normal feet with, somehow narrow.


----------



## PMGarza

cdinh87 said:


> They are PP120s, thank you for the reply!



What size are you normally? I'm a 36 and in pigalle 120 guess I'm a 35, 35.5 is big for me in the heel... I'm also looking for pigalle 120 plato and I don't know what size should buy, if 35 or 35.5


----------



## PMGarza

jennyjewell said:


> Hi ladies, can I get your opinion please? Here is the requested info:
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - 6.5 (Pour la Victoire, Kors, Tory Burch, Jimmy Choo)
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) - Narrow
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - Une Plume Sling Cork Wedges 36.5
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from - Pigalle Plato 120mm
> 
> There's a pair of Nude PP 120mm on hold for me to buy, size 36, so I'm wondering (hoping!) these will be a good fit for me.
> 
> Thanks so much!




Where did you find the PP 120?? I'm also looking for them in nude


----------



## Cityfashionista

Mi_Lan said:
			
		

> i am 35.5 on lady peep, daf and want to buy the tina boots. does anyone know the tina boots are tts or small to size? which size i should take ?



I own 2 pair of Forever Tina. I think they're tts. I love them but the pitch is tricky. Hths GL


----------



## chilecorona

chilecorona said:


> I'm on the lookout for a EUC pair for a gift for my bestie who is a CL virgin I'm a 40.5-41/9.5-10. She is a size 8 with a more slender foot than me, so do you think a 39-39.5 will work? TIA!!!


 
*bump* Thanks if anyone can help!!!


----------



## vhdos

linakpl said:


> Hi ladies! Long time  I saw these no prives online and bought them without even thinking but now I'm not sure if they'll fit. Granted I'll find out when they get here but maybe (hopefully!) you guys can ease my mind. I have old simples in 36, rolandos in 36.5, decolletes in 36.5, biancas in 35.5, and vp in 35.5. Would no prives be the same size as my vps?? Thank you!!



Most of my CLs are NPs.  I can wear a 35 or a 35.5 in them.  I purchased a pair of black VPs in a 35 and I can't wear them.  They seem to fit okay, but the heel slippage is awful (perhaps that means that they are slightly too big - although, the toe box is tight).


----------



## vhdos

Anyone own the Top La?


How is the sizing?  Comfort level?  Anyone know how high the platform is?
Thanks!


----------



## rock_girl

chilecorona said:


> I'm on the lookout for a EUC pair for a gift for my bestie who is a CL virgin I'm a 40.5-41/9.5-10. She is a size 8 with a more slender foot than me, so do you think a 39-39.5 will work? TIA!!!






chilecorona said:


> *bump* Thanks if anyone can help!!!


 
I think it depends on the shoe.  I am a US size 9 and my feet are what would be considered normal width.  My CL TTS is 39.5, but I have pairs ranging from 39-40.  I am inclined to say that a CL size 39 will be too big for a US size 8.

Do you have a specific shoe you are looking at?


----------



## jes0912

Hi guys, hoping you could help me with my sizing for my very FIRST pair of louboutins.
i'm SO excited!! 

My size in non CL brand shoes:
Nine west rocha: 7
Aldo: 37-38, usually 37 is a little tight and I have to get them stretched, but 38 is a little big
UGG: 37
Birks: 37-38

Width of feet:
average, but i do have a flat foot

Style of shoe:
This years model or latest last years model of the Christian Louboutin Fifi

Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

vhdos said:


> Anyone own the Top La?
> View attachment 1929235
> 
> How is the sizing?  Comfort level?  Anyone know how high the platform is?
> Thanks!



Nothing on the Top La?


----------



## cdinh87

PMGarza said:


> What size are you normally? I'm a 36 and in pigalle 120 guess I'm a 35, 35.5 is big for me in the heel... I'm also looking for pigalle 120 plato and I don't know what size should buy, if 35 or 35.5


 
I tried on the 36 and tht fit perfectly, but I'm worried it would stretch with wear.  They didn't have a 35 or 35.5 for me to try.. =(


----------



## PMGarza

cdinh87 said:


> I tried on the 36 and tht fit perfectly, but I'm worried it would stretch with wear.  They didn't have a 35 or 35.5 for me to try.. =(



I am also a 36 and just ordered at Saks the PP in size 35.5  crossing my fingers they fit me fine, I have narrow feet and have read that TTS they fit well but they do stretch... I wear in pigalle 120 35, a full size down, can you imagine!


----------



## peppiness76

Hi ladies! I need sizing advice please. I wear a 35 in the simple pump and 35.5 in the decollete, what size should I order of the pigalle 100 based on this? Thanks!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

peppiness76 said:


> Hi ladies! I need sizing advice please. I wear a 35 in the simple pump and 35.5 in the decollete, what size should I order of the pigalle 100 based on this? Thanks!



I have a wide foot so keep that in mind - I'm a 36 in Decollete and take 35 in Pigalle 100


----------



## chilecorona

rock_girl said:


> I think it depends on the shoe. I am a US size 9 and my feet are what would be considered normal width. My CL TTS is 39.5, but I have pairs ranging from 39-40. I am inclined to say that a CL size 39 will be too big for a US size 8.
> 
> Do you have a specific shoe you are looking at?


 
No, I'm just keeping an eye out for a great deal. Thank you for your help!


----------



## PMGarza

Hello, 

I need your advice, I'm normally a 36 have a narrow normal feet. In pigalle 120 I'm a 35, Very prive 36. What size should I be in:

Filo patent,
Rolando leather
Lady lynch patent
Pigalle 100mm spiked
Pigalle plato 120mm patent
Decollete 100mm patent
Decollete 554 100mm  patent

Thank you so much!!


----------



## bougainvillier

PMGarza said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I need your advice, I'm normally a 36 have a narrow normal feet. In pigalle 120 I'm a 35, Very prive 36. What size should I be in:
> 
> Filo patent,
> Rolando leather
> Lady lynch patent
> Pigalle 100mm spiked
> Pigalle plato 120mm patent
> Decollete 100mm patent
> Decollete 554 100mm  patent
> 
> Thank you so much!!



I'm 35 in vp and I have narrow to normal feet. My sizing on some of those you asked:
Rolando leather 35.5
Lady lynch 34 same as pigalle 120
Pigalle 100 34.5
Pigalle Plato 120 34.5 same as pigalle 100
Décolleté 868 35.5
Don't have FILO and décolleté 554

HTH


----------



## NHY

LVobsessedNYC said:


> I wear a 39.5 in simple. I bought a pair of new simples in Patent today and had to go a half size down to 39. The 39.5 had some room and the SA said they will stretch a little. THe 39 fits perfect. Hope that helps


 

Hey, I just read your messaage today. Thank you for the advice! I didnt get the pair I wnated though


----------



## PMGarza

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I'm 35 in vp and I have narrow to normal feet. My sizing on some of those you asked:
> Rolando leather 35.5
> Lady lynch 34 same as pigalle 120
> Pigalle 100 34.5
> Pigalle Plato 120 34.5 same as pigalle 100
> Décolleté 868 35.5
> Don't have FILO and décolleté 554
> 
> HTH



Thank you so much bouganvillier!!!!


----------



## cdinh87

PMGarza said:


> I am also a 36 and just ordered at Saks the PP in size 35.5  crossing my fingers they fit me fine, I have narrow feet and have read that TTS they fit well but they do stretch... I wear in pigalle 120 35, a full size down, can you imagine!


 

what color did you get?  I'm still debating on which size to get... I want the patent nudes but I dont see a 35 or 35.5 anywhere..


----------



## PMGarza

cdinh87 said:
			
		

> what color did you get?  I'm still debating on which size to get... I want the patent nudes but I dont see a 35 or 35.5 anywhere..



Nude for pre order, they have no more in size 35.5 nor 36 for pre order in nude until 1/13, but they do in black, also BG has them in black 36 available. NM no available in nude nor black, just for nude for preorder until 05/13... For what I researched they strecth and although the are TTS they stretch so crossing my fingers they do cause I sized 1/2 down


----------



## PMGarza

cdinh87 said:
			
		

> what color did you get?  I'm still debating on which size to get... I want the patent nudes but I dont see a 35 or 35.5 anywhere..



cdinh87 if interested I just saw available in CL online store the nude pigalle 120 in size 6 http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/pigalle-patent-8.html , also I'm going to sell mine 35.5 because they are big to me, if you are interested let me know.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Ladies I need help please. I currently own suede Rolando's .5 size up and there is a small gap in the back other then my foot slipping out which i am working on fixing with padding no issues with toe box.

I found an awesome deal on a pair of python TTS Rolandos. My feet are wide but since i don't have aproblem with the toe box, do you think it will work?  The color is such a pretty pink I'm dying for them.


----------



## PMGarza

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Ladies I need help please. I currently own suede Rolando's .5 size up and there is a small gap in the back other then my foot slipping out which i am working on fixing with padding no issues with toe box.
> 
> I found an awesome deal on a pair of python TTS Rolandos. My feet are wide but since i don't have aproblem with the toe box, do you think it will work?  The color is such a pretty pink I'm dying for them.



For what I have researched Rolando's sizing depends on the production year, old TTS or 1/2 up and new ones 1/5 size down from the old ones size. That is posted at the first page of this thread. Perhaps you saw the ones listed on ebay, I did too LOL they are gorgeus. Actually there are 2 listed, Python and patent leather, by the looks I guess they are old production so if any ofthose are your true size I think you should be fine if they happen to be new ones (which I dont think because of the color) the will be 1/2 size up, and maybe padding will help but remember that leather tends to stretch. Why dont you ask the sellers when did they purchase them?


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

PMGarza said:
			
		

> For what I have researched Rolando's sizing depends on the production year, old TTS or 1/2 up and new ones 1/5 size down from the old ones size. That is posted at the first page of this thread. Perhaps you saw the ones listed on ebay, I did too LOL they are gorgeus. Actually there are 2 listed, Python and patent leather, by the looks I guess they are old production so if any ofthose are your true size I think you should be fine if they happen to be new ones (which I dont think because of the color) the will be 1/2 size up, and maybe padding will help but remember that leather tends to stretch. Why dont you ask the sellers when did they purchase them?



Hey I saw the sizing note on old vs new too but i wasnt sure how to tell which is the new style.  I ended up buying the pink python ones .  Im pretty sure they are the old style based on color so i should be ok.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## PMGarza

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Hey I saw the sizing note on old vs new too but i wasnt sure how to tell which is the new style.  I ended up buying the pink python ones .  Im pretty sure they are the old style based on color so i should be ok.  Thanks for the advice!



Congrats!!!! Crossing my fingers they fit you perfect!


----------



## Christchrist

Are the MBB tts?


----------



## gummyb34r5

Hey ladies, I need help with sizing yet again!  Theres a 34 and a 34.5 denim spiked pigalle 120 on eBay and I'm wondering which size would work better for me. I'm a 35 in the patent bianca 140s, and my feet are 8 13/16 inches long and 3 13/16 inches wide. Thank you for the immense help!


----------



## mrl1005

gummyb34r5 said:


> Hey ladies, I need help with sizing yet again!  Theres a 34 and a 34.5 denim spiked pigalle 120 on eBay and I'm wondering which size would work better for me. I'm a 35 in the patent bianca 140s, and my feet are 8 13/16 inches long and 3 13/16 inches wide. Thank you for the immense help!


Other ladies may disagree with me on this, but my "perfect" size for Biancas is 1/2 down from my TTS (or 1/2 down from my VP sizing). My piggy 120s I take 1 full size down from my TTS. 

I have the Bianca in sz 37.5 (my TTS), but .5 down would have been perfect. I also have the piggy 120s in a 37 and a 36.5. The 37 (in lizard) isn't outstretched yet, but it will be a bit too big (padding will most likely work), but the 36.5 (nappa spikes) is a perfect fit.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## PMGarza

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Hey I saw the sizing note on old vs new too but i wasnt sure how to tell which is the new style.  I ended up buying the pink python ones .  Im pretty sure they are the old style based on color so i should be ok.  Thanks for the advice!



Just tried yesterday the new rolandos and size 36  ( my true size) is slighty big to me but toe box is very narrow and hard, perhaps with a heel grip would be ok. There was no 35.5 to see the difference.


----------



## PMGarza

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Other ladies may disagree with me on this, but my "perfect" size for Biancas is 1/2 down from my TTS (or 1/2 down from my VP sizing). My piggy 120s I take 1 full size down from my TTS.
> 
> I have the Bianca in sz 37.5 (my TTS), but .5 down would have been perfect. I also have the piggy 120s in a 37 and a 36.5. The 37 (in lizard) isn't outstretched yet, but it will be a bit too big (padding will most likely work), but the 36.5 (nappa spikes) is a perfect fit.
> 
> Hope this helps!!



And what about pigalle 100 spikes? Are they TTS? I am a true size 36, in pigalle 120 a 35, pigalle plato 35.5, Very prive 36, decollete 100 35.5, filo 35.5. Should I be a 35.5 or a 36?


----------



## mrl1005

PMGarza said:


> And what about pigalle 100 spikes? Are they TTS? I am a true size 36, in pigalle 120 a 35, pigalle plato 35.5, Very prive 36, decollete 100 35.5, filo 35.5. Should I be a 35.5 or a 36?


I took my pigalle 100 and pp120s in the same size. 
For me, they are tts. [I have long toes, narrow-ish feet, but my toe box is wider (i have a collapsable arch so it flattens my feet when I walk)]

Hope this helps!


----------



## PMGarza

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> I took my pigalle 100 and pp120s in the same size.
> For me, they are tts.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you!!!!! &#128515;


----------



## gummyb34r5

mrl1005 said:


> Other ladies may disagree with me on this, but my "perfect" size for Biancas is 1/2 down from my TTS (or 1/2 down from my VP sizing). My piggy 120s I take 1 full size down from my TTS.
> 
> I have the Bianca in sz 37.5 (my TTS), but .5 down would have been perfect. I also have the piggy 120s in a 37 and a 36.5. The 37 (in lizard) isn't outstretched yet, but it will be a bit too big (padding will most likely work), but the 36.5 (nappa spikes) is a perfect fit.
> 
> Hope this helps!!





Thank you! This helped a lot, my tts is 5.5 and going half down for my Biancas were perfect. So I guess 34.5 it is!  AHH I'm excited to order them!


----------



## mrl1005

gummyb34r5 said:
			
		

> Thank you! This helped a lot, my tts is 5.5 and going half down for my Biancas were perfect. So I guess 34.5 it is!  AHH I'm excited to order them!



Yay!!!!  I'm glad it helped!


----------



## jfoster

New to purse forum and need some Loub sizing help. 

I am normally a size 8.5 in Sam Edelman, 8 in Jeffrey Campbell, 8 in Nine West but 39 in euro sizing. I have an average to slightly wide foot. I live in Toronto and all retailers here sell out of the Louboutin style I want within hours, so I haven't had the chance to try them on. I just ordered the Pigalle Plato 120 black patent in 38.5. I read on here they fit large but on all the websites they say they fit small... Should I keep with this size? I really don't want to have to return them as duty/shipping prices are brutal! I got my true to size because I have a slightly wide foot. Thanks in advance


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

jfoster said:


> New to purse forum and need some Loub sizing help.
> 
> I am normally a size 8.5 in Sam Edelman, 8 in Jeffrey Campbell, 8 in Nine West but 39 in euro sizing. I have an average to slightly wide foot. I live in Toronto and all retailers here sell out of the Louboutin style I want within hours, so I haven't had the chance to try them on. I just ordered the Pigalle Plato 120 black patent in 38.5. I read on here they fit large but on all the websites they say they fit small... Should I keep with this size? I really don't want to have to return them as duty/shipping prices are brutal! I got my true to size because I have a slightly wide foot. Thanks in advance



I find pigalle Plato 120 and pigalle 100 run true to size for me, whereas its only pigalle 120 that I have to go down half a size in, so you should be fine


----------



## heida

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) 
*39-39.5*
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) 
*3 3/4 inches (probably called "wide")*
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are 
*Lady Derbys 39.5 (bit too big, small heel gap is present)*
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from 
*Pigalle 120 (new), Decollete 868 (new)*

My foot measures 9 7/8 inches.
TIA !


----------



## heiress-ox

Ladies realistically do you think i can make a Décolleté 868 in patent work in my TTs (41.5)

I know general consensus is to go up half a size, but I cannot find a 42. I know they'd be very snug at first but would they reasonably stretch out to be comfortable lol (yes I am desperate)


----------



## mularice

Personally I only find the toe box uncomfortable in mine but I have stupid wide fat feet! I get a lot of heel slippage though and always think my TTS would be a better fit if I had narrower feet and not chipolata toes . Perhaps you can make it work if you have slim feet? I hope you can! X


----------



## heiress-ox

mularice said:
			
		

> Personally I only find the toe box uncomfortable in mine but I have stupid wide fat feet! I get a lot of heel slippage though and always think my TTS would be a better fit if I had narrower feet and not chipolata toes . Perhaps you can make it work if you have slim feet? I hope you can! X



I have semi wide feet too so I'm assuming TTS would be a bad idea  I did find 0.5 up in jazz leather, but I don't know how that wears over time etc


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> Ladies realistically do you think i can make a Décolleté 868 in patent work in my TTs (41.5)
> 
> I know general consensus is to go up half a size, but I cannot find a 42. I know they'd be very snug at first but would they reasonably stretch out to be comfortable lol (yes I am desperate)



Yikes. Maybe if you do the Vaseline trick?


----------



## A.Ng

Hi Ladies please help! 
I'm a 7 with ferragamo, gucci and other non-highend shoes brand, my feet are of a normal width range.

I am buying my first CL and is 3 hours away from the closest mall  so I need your help finding my right size.

Would you think I can get away (maybe with pads) with a 38 Ron Ron? Im not sure if they are the new one or the old one, is there anyway to tell thou?

And also would I be able to fit in a 37.5 simple pump or a 37 gwenissima? 

Thank you all very much!


----------



## mrl1005

Have you tried on any CLs?


----------



## A.Ng

No I have never tried one on


----------



## heiress-ox

Christchrist said:


> Yikes. Maybe if you do the Vaseline trick?



lol, ok i will pass, i knew in my heart i was kidding myself!


----------



## mrl1005

A.Ng said:
			
		

> No I have never tried one on



Are you looking to buy from a dept store or somewhere you can return or via eBay?


----------



## A.Ng

Im planing on buy a pair from bonanza so thats the problem. It would be alot easier to buy from a dept store and return the shoes if they dont fit but the price they offer is nowhere close to the one I found on bonanza


----------



## Kalos

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> Ladies realistically do you think i can make a Décolleté 868 in patent work in my TTs (41.5)
> 
> I know general consensus is to go up half a size, but I cannot find a 42. I know they'd be very snug at first but would they reasonably stretch out to be comfortable lol (yes I am desperate)



I got my patent decollete in half a size down from my tts and although they were tight initially, after stretching them with the sock trick they're fine. My tts is a 36 though so I'm not sure if it'll be the same in larger sizes. I hope you find a pair.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Hi ladies 

I am a 38 in pigalle 100 and was told to size a whole size down to a 37 in a pigalle 120 are pigalle Plato 140 true to size or again do you need to size a whole size down in the Plato also?? 

X


----------



## hermosa_vogue

blueeyeskelli said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am a 38 in pigalle 100 and was told to size a whole size down to a 37 in a pigalle 120 are pigalle Plato 140 true to size or again do you need to size a whole size down in the Plato also??
> 
> X



PP140 fits like P120 so I would go one size down.


----------



## mrl1005

A.Ng said:
			
		

> Im planing on buy a pair from bonanza so thats the problem. It would be alot easier to buy from a dept store and return the shoes if they dont fit but the price they offer is nowhere close to the one I found on bonanza



The problem is that everyone's foot is different. Most of my CLs are tts for me or 1/2 size up. For some ladies their CL TTS is 1/2 up from their US/normal tts. 

For instance I'm usually a 7-7.5 in most shoes. In CLs I'm a 37.5 or 38 in styles that are tts. I have narrow-ish feet, but I have flat feet. I also have long toes as well and a wider toe box.

My pigalle 120s I take 1 full size down. I believe the gwenissima runs the same as the piggy 120 (for wider feet, 1/2 down could also work). I have a pair that is 1/2 down, and they are harder to walk in than the ones that fit me properly.

Simples I take tts (37.5) if they are 85 or 70. If they are simple 100, I take a 37...but I can make a 37.5 work with padding.


I hope this helps.


----------



## A.Ng

mrl1005 said:


> The problem is that everyone's foot is different. Most of my CLs are tts for me or 1/2 size up. For some ladies their CL TTS is 1/2 up from their US/normal tts.
> 
> For instance I'm usually a 7-7.5 in most shoes. In CLs I'm a 37.5 or 38 in styles that are tts. I have narrow-ish feet, but I have flat feet. I also have long toes as well and a wider toe box.
> 
> My pigalle 120s I take 1 full size down. I believe the gwenissima runs the same as the piggy 120 (for wider feet, 1/2 down could also work). I have a pair that is 1/2 down, and they are harder to walk in than the ones that fit me properly.
> 
> Simples I take tts (37.5) if they are 85 or 70. If they are simple 100, I take a 37...but I can make a 37.5 work with padding.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.


Hi mrl1005,

You are awesome!!! Thank you very much for the information. Yes it does help alot because I also have flat feet woth longer toes and wider box. Since I am a 7 in most other brand shoes, I will go with the gwenissima 36.5 (just to be safe because I can always add padding when its a tad big) and simple 100 37


----------



## blueeyeskelli

hermosa_vogue said:


> PP140 fits like P120 so I would go one size down.



Thank you


----------



## eros1987

hi heres my new louboutin lady peep 15cm with gold spikes pump.
I wanna share it with you and tell those who wanna purchase it, take one size bigger than ure usually taking.f.e.I am a 37, in louboutins(depending on the style)always a 37.5.
so no matter where I purchase online or in shops-almost always 37.5.but in these I should have taken a 38.but theyre sold out worldwide so I took these.And I will wear them with stockings, so u can slide better into em...enjoy the picture

p.s.dont know how to put the pic hereim sorry


----------



## Rema85

I'm considering buying a pair of pigalle 100mm nude patent pumps but I'm unsure about sizing. I have the pigalle jazz 120mm in a 38 (struggling to walk in them, could have gone down a half size) and the pigalle 100m in black nappa leather with silver studs in a 38 which fit fine. So, I wonder if I would be better going for a 38 or 38.5 in the pigalle patent 100? Is patent usually a little tighter than nappa leather or are both pretty much the same size wise?


----------



## Christchrist

Rema85 said:
			
		

> I'm considering buying a pair of pigalle 100mm nude patent pumps but I'm unsure about sizing. I have the pigalle jazz 120mm in a 38 (struggling to walk in them, could have gone down a half size) and the pigalle 100m in black nappa leather with silver studs in a 38 which fit fine. So, I wonder if I would be better going for a 38 or 38.5 in the pigalle patent 100? Is patent usually a little tighter than nappa leather or are both pretty much the same size wise?



I'd stick with the 38.


----------



## linakpl

Hi! I need your sizing expertise! I ordered a pair of Bourges from Saks in size 36 but they sent me Feticha Bottas instead. But the Bottas are on sale for 597.99!! I tried them on and they fit but the toebox is a little tight but everything else is perfect. I called Saks and they said I can adjust the price but do I keep the Bottas or am I really a 36.5 for Feticha Botta? I'm assuming the toebox will stretch a little over time right?


----------



## Vickaikai

Hello lovely ladies!  I am looking to get a pair of Piou Pious.  I wear a 36 in New Simples, and was wondering if I should be aiming for a 36.5 or 37.

Any thoughts?

Any other suggestions for pointy toe heels that aren't too killer, would also be appreciated!  (I imagine I would wear these to work)


----------



## Doglover1610

Vickaikai said:


> Hello lovely ladies!  I am looking to get a pair of Piou Pious.  I wear a 36 in New Simples, and was wondering if I should be aiming for a 36.5 or 37.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Any other suggestions for pointy toe heels that aren't too killer, would also be appreciated!  (I imagine I would wear these to work)



Hello! I don't own the Piou but I do own the Piaf which is pretty similar. I wear a 41 in New Simples, and went TTS for the Piaf. They are new so it's still a bit tight but with wear it should be more comfortable. Hope this helps!


----------



## adsfgh

Hi everyone, This will be my first CL purchase and I need sizing advice for the very prive patent.  Thanks in advance!

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL: 5.5 patent pumps, 6 everything else
 Width of feet: average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: tried on the very prive peep toe leather in 6 and the heel kept slipping out
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. The very prive peep toe in patent with red tip
 Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/very-prive-patent-4.html


----------



## babysweetums

anyone know how the asteroid 140 in patent runs? thank you


----------



## kham

Vickaikai said:
			
		

> Hello lovely ladies!  I am looking to get a pair of Piou Pious.  I wear a 36 in New Simples, and was wondering if I should be aiming for a 36.5 or 37.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Any other suggestions for pointy toe heels that aren't too killer, would also be appreciated!  (I imagine I would wear these to work)



I bought my piou piou 85 half size up from tts. They fit but are snug in the toe box but will break in with multiple wears.


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies,
My sincerest of apologies as I'm sure this has been asked but my phone won't let me search the threads properly (or it's just me and I don't know how to do it!!)
Just wondering re sizing of the pigalle Plato silver spikes - wot size do I need. I'm a 36.5 in pigalle 100 and 35.5 in 120?? 
Thanks...


----------



## PMGarza

Hello Ladies,

Anyone knows how does Dugueclina 100mm, the Col Zippe 120mm and the igalle Botta 120mm fit? I wear in pigalle 120 35, pigalle plato 35.5, filo 35.5 and in very prive 36.

Can you advice me?

Thanks!!!


----------



## PMGarza

Hello Ladies,

Anyone knows how does Dugueclina 100mm, the Col Zippe 120mm and the igalle Botta 120mm fit? I wear in pigalle 120 35, pigalle plato 35.5, filo 35.5 and in very prive 36.

Can you advice me?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> My sincerest of apologies as I'm sure this has been asked but my phone won't let me search the threads properly (or it's just me and I don't know how to do it!!)
> Just wondering re sizing of the pigalle Plato silver spikes - wot size do I need. I'm a 36.5 in pigalle 100 and 35.5 in 120??
> Thanks...



Pigalle Plato spike is cut like pigalle 100


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

If I wear a 7.5-8 in most shoes, have a pair of CL sling backs in 37.5 they were too small had a pair of Joli noued slide 37.5, too small had a pair of C'est Moi 37.5, too small.
Would Joli Noued Dorcet in a 38 fit me? TIA


----------



## Luv n bags

Anyone know how these boots fit? The spelling of these boots differ on the various websites.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jIh6Iqf

Thanks!


----------



## regeens

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> If I wear a 7.5-8 in most shoes, have a pair of CL sling backs in 37.5 they were too small had a pair of Joli noued slide 37.5, too small had a pair of C'est Moi 37.5, too small.
> Would Joli Noued Dorcet in a 38 fit me? TIA



Yes.


----------



## regeens

jessieg said:


> hi ladies,
> my sincerest of apologies as i'm sure this has been asked but my phone won't let me search the threads properly (or it's just me and i don't know how to do it!!)
> just wondering re sizing of the pigalle plato silver spikes - wot size do i need. I'm a 36.5 in pigalle 100 and 35.5 in 120??
> Thanks...



 36.5


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pigalle Plato spike is cut like pigalle 100



Why thank you CC...x


----------



## JessieG

regeens said:
			
		

> 36.5



Thanks very much.


----------



## JRed

Hello ladies.  I am interested in the Bollywoody and just wondered if they run TTS.  Thank you!


----------



## tamara dhaiti

Hello ladies !!

I am trying to figure out my size the pigalle Plato 140 . I am usually a 37 in clbs  and with the regular pigalle I can fit a 36. Do the pigalle Plato and regular pigalle run the same ? Plz help!!


----------



## A.Ng

Hi ladies with your help I just purchased my first CL which is a Corneille 100 kid leather 37.5 and I am supper happy with my new shoes  Thank you so very much!

I am also a 37-37.5 in gucci, 7 in salvatore ferragamo, 37 in chanel (but it is a pair of chanel mules thou. For most other non hi-end shoes I am a US7. I have thin feet but toe box is a bit on the wider size

Now I have another pair that I gotta get your advice before buying. Can you please tell me which style is this and would I fit in a 37 in this style? Thank you!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

tamara dhaiti said:
			
		

> Hello ladies !!
> 
> I am trying to figure out my size the pigalle Plato 140 . I am usually a 37 in clbs  and with the regular pigalle I can fit a 36. Do the pigalle Plato and regular pigalle run the same ? Plz help!!



Pigalle Plato  140 is cute like pigalle 120.


----------



## A.Ng

Another picture of the shoes


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

regeens said:


> Yes.



Owe an additional reference to be sure, I take a 37.5 in a Manolo D'orsay, (Carrie Bradshaw shoe), so would these patent 38s still fit me? (Joli Noeud Dorcet. TIA


----------



## lovemywife907

Hi i am a husband who would love to spoil his wife.trouble is she would love a pair of louboutins but would never spend the money herself i am in a postion to surprise her and given our distance from the nearest store is a 7 hour trip one way i was going to see about ordering from the CL website. she has always wanted the ALTI 160 and she currently wears size 38 from ALDO.What I am wondering is should i get her the same size or slightly up or down for that? any help you all can give would be much appreciated. thank you very much.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

lovemywife907 said:
			
		

> Hi i am a husband who would love to spoil his wife.trouble is she would love a pair of louboutins but would never spend the money herself i am in a postion to surprise her and given our distance from the nearest store is a 7 hour trip one way i was going to see about ordering from the CL website. she has always wanted the ALTI 160 and she currently wears size 38 from ALDO.What I am wondering is should i get her the same size or slightly up or down for that? any help you all can give would be much appreciated. thank you very much.



So sweet of you to surprise your wife!!! What a wonderful-and thoughtful husband! 

Do you know what size she is in other brands? Also has a tendency to run differently depending n the style. Usually, you would want to size up half to a full size in louboutins, which would be a 38.5 or a 39. It depends on the style tho!

Also, what height are her other heels? 160mm is GORGEOUS, but if she doesn't already wear heels of that height she will either never wear them, or may twist an ankle as they can be very difficult to walk in!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

JRed said:
			
		

> Hello ladies.  I am interested in the Bollywoody and just wondered if they run TTS.  Thank you!



Hello! I have the bollywoody, ad they run almost identical to the lady peep. they are suede, so they will stretch, and beware of water!

They only go up to a 41- my louboutin TTS is a 41.5-42 depending on style. I was able to stretch them out over about 3months.

They are actually very comfy considering they are louboutins and 160mm. Feel free to let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## tamara dhaiti

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pigalle Plato  140 is cute like pigalle 120.



Okay great thanks !! &#128144;


----------



## lovemywife907

Sincerelycass11 said:


> So sweet of you to surprise your wife!!! What a wonderful-and thoughtful husband!
> 
> Do you know what size she is in other brands? Also has a tendency to run differently depending n the style. Usually, you would want to size up half to a full size in louboutins, which would be a 38.5 or a 39. It depends on the style tho!
> 
> Also, what height are her other heels? 160mm is GORGEOUS, but if she doesn't already wear heels of that height she will either never wear them, or may twist an ankle as they can be very difficult to walk in!!


thank you she always wears ALDO because they are decent for the price and she gets them online from their website at a fraction of the price her heel heights go from 4 to 6 inch depending on the shoe. and i do know that her boots from them are a bit bigger so she can wear socks with them.Belive it or not she saw them on ghost whisper and she said " if i ever get that kind of money those are the ones i want" and i figure since she gave me our first child and what she went through with that i say what the heck. thanks again for your advice it really helped . and soon i will be placing the order,have you ever order from the CL website direct?


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, I'm a UK 5 and I take a 38 in most CLs which is my true size. The Pigalle 120 seem to work best in a 37, which is a full size down. I have a hard time with heel slippage on a lot of styles, particularly the VPs.  I just bought the ADs in my TTS 38 and they fit perfectly, really snug, no slippage but comfortable.  I'm about to purchase the Banane in a 38 also but I've heard it is more roomy than the ADs.  Do you think I will find it will give me heel slippage or are they still quite small fitting?  Maybe I should size down?  I really can't buy this shoe if it will give me heel slippage, as coupled with the higher heel height, it would be a disaster waiting to happen!  Ive already had to get rid of VPs because half size down is toe-crushingly excruciating, and my true size has mad heel slippage which makes the shoe unwearable.  TIA.


----------



## honeybunch

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a UK 5 and I take a 38 in most CLs which is my true size. The Pigalle 120 seem to work best in a 37, which is a full size down. I have a hard time with heel slippage on a lot of styles, particularly the VPs.  I just bought the ADs in my TTS 38 and they fit perfectly, really snug, no slippage but comfortable.  I'm about to purchase the Banane in a 38 also but I've heard it is more roomy than the ADs.  Do you think I will find it will give me heel slippage or are they still quite small fitting?  Maybe I should size down?  I really can't buy this shoe if it will give me heel slippage, as coupled with the higher heel height, it would be a disaster waiting to happen!  Ive already had to get rid of VPs because half size down is toe-crushingly excruciating, and my true size has mad heel slippage which makes the shoe unwearable.  TIA.



Any help would be greatly appreciated as I wanted to make the purchase this evening.


----------



## mularice

I'm a 36.5 TTS and I get a small amount of heel slippage with VP's in 36.5. I tried the Banane on in a 36 and couldn't walk more than a step as it came off my heel completely. I personally think they come up very big. Sorry I can't be more helpful!


----------



## honeybunch

mularice said:


> I'm a 36.5 TTS and I get a small amount of heel slippage with VP's in 36.5. I tried the Banane on in a 36 and couldn't walk more than a step as it came off my heel completely. I personally think they come up very big. Sorry I can't be more helpful!



Oh no!  Really?  I'm so glad you said this because I was just about to make the purchase!  So you tried a half size down and it was still huge?  And this is definitely the Banane and not the Banana?  Have you ever tried the Altadamas?  Would you say your feet are narrow or normal width?


----------



## mularice

Definitely Banane! I would say my feet are slightly wide actually. I don't know why but I just found them to be really big. I think I would have needed a full size down. I haven't tried AD's as far as I know. I take 36.5 in most as is my TTS, pigalle 120 I take 35.5 and Decollette I take 37, Maggies in 36.5 and aborina 36.5

If anything maybe try 37.5 if its available.


----------



## honeybunch

mularice said:


> Definitely Banane! I would say my feet are slightly wide actually. I don't know why but I just found them to be really big. I think I would have needed a full size down. I haven't tried AD's as far as I know. I take 36.5 in most as is my TTS, pigalle 120 I take 35.5 and Decollette I take 37, Maggies in 36.5 and aborina 36.5
> 
> If anything maybe try 37.5 if its available.



Only problem is the Banane have sold out all over the UK and i tracked down the last 38 in Europe.  i would have to do a bank transfer and if they didnt fit i wouldnt be able to get a refund.  So, would you say the Banane fit even bigger than the VPs?  I'd say my ADs fit like VPs but with a bit less heel slippage.  So do you think I shouldn't buy the 38s ( my TTS), they'll be too big?  I really don't know what to do - I love these shoes!


----------



## Christchrist

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Only problem is the Banane have sold out all over the UK and i tracked down the last 38 in Europe.  i would have to do a bank transfer and if they didnt fit i wouldnt be able to get a refund.  So, would you say the Banane fit even bigger than the VPs?  I'd say my ADs fit like VPs but with a bit less heel slippage.  So do you think I shouldn't buy the 38s ( my TTS), they'll be too big?  I really don't know what to do - I love these shoes!



roan shop in Virginia has the banane. On sale!!!!


----------



## honeybunch

Christchrist said:


> roan shop in Virginia has the banane. On sale!!!!



I don't like to purchase CLs from the States because of the customs fee.  Thanks for letting me know, though.


----------



## mularice

I personally think they fit way bigger than VP's when I tried them on. I too love this style but they said they didn't have anything smaller than a 36. Heartbreaking I know but you would be able to heel grip them if you are desperate for them!


----------



## honeybunch

mularice said:


> I personally think they fit way bigger than VP's when I tried them on. I too love this style but they said they didn't have anything smaller than a 36. Heartbreaking I know but you would be able to heel grip them if you are desperate for them!



I think I will try and track down a 37.5.  If they fit bigger than the VPs then I'm definitely not getting them in my true size.  My VPs are already big on me.


----------



## mularice

honeybunch said:
			
		

> I think I will try and track down a 37.5.  If they fit bigger than the VPs then I'm definitely not getting them in my true size.  My VPs are already big on me.



Are you based in the UK? I am based in London and can ask my SA to see if he can get them. He usually can track down things for me and I can just text him. Just pm me the size and style and colour you want x


----------



## blueeyeskelli

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Any help would be greatly appreciated as I wanted to make the purchase this evening.



Sorry read wrong x


----------



## JRed

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Hello! I have the bollywoody, ad they run almost identical to the lady peep. they are suede, so they will stretch, and beware of water!
> 
> They only go up to a 41- my louboutin TTS is a 41.5-42 depending on style. I was able to stretch them out over about 3months.
> 
> They are actually very comfy considering they are louboutins and 160mm. Feel free to let me know if you have any questions!



Thanks heaps for the info. Sounds like I need to go TTS for this. Hopefully, I can still find a 39 somewhere...


----------



## Sabine

Hey ladies,

maybe this has been answered but searching for you you gives lots of results and i didn't see it on the first page.

I saw the satin you you wedding shoes on the Louboutin website. They were mostly sold out, anyone know how fast they restock? I was wondering what will be the best size to get. 

My feet are wide, i wear an 8 in Ugg but's and a 39,39,5 or 40 in european shoes. I have a pair of patent very prive's 90 in marron glace from 2009 in a 39, they are snug but fit well although a but narrow.


----------



## Wildflower22

Hello friends.

I am wanting to purchase the Daffodile in Black Kid when my size becomes available.

I generally wear between a 7-7.5 in normal shoes. My Aldo size is 38, although those are a bit big and I require pads. (The 37s are too small.)

I own Corneilles in a 37, and they fit like a glove. Almost too small.

What do you think my Daffodile size would be? I'm thinking based on what I've read a 37.5.

Thank you


----------



## heida

Anyone here who owns a Pigalle 120 in size 38 and Decollete 868 in size 39.5 ? I´d love to know the insole measurement of them ! TIA !


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

If I am a tts 37.5 wil a 37.5 VP in leather (not patent) fit me? Do they stretch if snug? Thanks so much!


----------



## mrl1005

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:
			
		

> If I am a tts 37.5 wil a 37.5 VP in leather (not patent) fit me? Do they stretch if snug? Thanks so much!



Are you tts 37.5 in CLs?


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

mrl1005 said:


> Are you tts 37.5 in CLs?



Depends on the shoe, all that I have tried were correct in length but tight in the toe box. Joli slide, C'est Moi, I had an NP 37.5 that fit just right, thanks for your help! I am hoping since they are leather they will stretch! She takes returns if not. 

-I am hoping since the length should be right that socks will help if the toe box is a little snug. I went through the reference library and saw a lot of tts for these (Black kid leather, red tips). Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## mrl1005

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:
			
		

> Depends on the shoe, all that I have tried were correct in length but tight in the toe box. Joli slide, C'est Moi, I had an NP 37.5 that fit just right, thanks for your help! I am hoping since they are leather they will stretch! She takes returns if not.
> 
> -I am hoping since the length should be right that socks will help if the toe box is a little snug. I went through the reference library and saw a lot of tts for these (Black kid leather, red tips). Thanks again for all your help!



I take my VPs tts (my CL tts).  Black kid will stretch though, and it stretches pretty easily.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

mrl1005 said:


> I take my VPs tts (my CL tts).  Black kid will stretch though, and it stretches pretty easily.


You are awesome! Thanks so much for the quick reply! Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## PiggyB

Hey Ladies, im looking to purchase my first pair of Cls for my 21st birthday! I was supposed to get a pair for my college graduation in May but decided to save up a little more for my birthday in vegas  

Im on the Plus size and I do have rather wide feet, they are chubby and long but my toes are short. Im a US size 10 but i size up to an 11 for comfort and usually have no problems and minimal heel slippage ( Except for Jeffrey Campbell....my size 11s in those are MASSIVE terrible fit). I was drooling over the Bianca 120/140 in Nude....any suggestions on how they may fit? or any style suggestions? I want to have a clear idea on what may or may not work before I fall in love and become heartbroken l


----------



## mayfairdolly

Hi guys! Does anyone know how the nappa leather Aborina 150 open toe pumps run size-wise?
I'm normally a 37 in the 140 Bianca and a 37.5 in the Pro rata, TIA xx


----------



## mrl1005

mayfairdolly said:
			
		

> Hi guys! Does anyone know how the nappa leather Aborina 150 open toe pumps run size-wise?
> I'm normally a 37 in the 140 Bianca and a 37.5 in the Pro rata, TIA xx



I have the bianca in a 37.5, but a 37 would have been perfect. I have the gold Aborinas and took them in a 37.5. In the suede (peacock) I'm a 37.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## heida

heida said:


> Anyone here who owns a Pigalle 120 in size 38 and Decollete 868 in size 39.5 ? I´d love to know the insole measurement of them ! TIA !



Anyone ??


----------



## hollyannaeree

mayfairdolly said:


> Hi guys! Does anyone know how the nappa leather Aborina 150 open toe pumps run size-wise?
> I'm normally a 37 in the 140 Bianca and a 37.5 in the Pro rata, TIA xx



True to Size for me (I take a 37 in almost everything - I would take a 37 in Bianca if they fit me correctly (idk for whatever reason I just feel like its ill fitting on my foot but Bibis fit me okay - I take a 37 in those as well - both can get a little loose on my but 6.5 is too tight and I dont want to be bothered with having to "break them in" i want my shoes to fit from day one. (i just pray none of them end up stretching out haha)


----------



## hollyannaeree

Louboutin site says SPIKE Pigalle 120 fit true to size (even though regular pigalle 120 is size down 1/2 size) do you guys find that to be true?


----------



## mrl1005

hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> True to Size for me (I take a 37 in almost everything - I would take a 37 in Bianca if they fit me correctly (idk for whatever reason I just feel like its ill fitting on my foot but Bibis fit me okay - I take a 37 in those as well - both can get a little loose on my but 6.5 is too tight and I dont want to be bothered with having to "break them in" i want my shoes to fit from day one. (i just pray none of them end up stretching out haha)



In my experience with the Bibi and bianca in kid (I don't own them in patent), they so stretch out but nothing that a heel grip shouldn't be able to fix!


----------



## mrl1005

hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> Louboutin site says SPIKE Pigalle 120 fit true to size (even though regular pigalle 120 is size down 1/2 size) do you guys find that to be true?



I have an older seasoned Piggy spike, and I'm a full size down from tts. Some ladies size down 1/2 a size in the patent piggy spikes due to the lack of ability to give. Hope this helps and happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## QTbebe

I'm looking for the pigalle in either 100mm or 120 mm (or even pigalle plato), and not what sure what size is right for me. is a 6 OK? I like my shoes really tight since I have a narrow heel (I don't want the heel part slipping out)

also I really like the very prive, but always wondered if i'm a 37 or a 37.5

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
*I'm gussing size 7, but I don't have any of those shoes anymore, so I don't really remember from before. But in Designer shoes gucci 36.5/37, prada 36.5/37, stuart weitzman 36.5, dior 36.5, fendi 37, YSL 37*
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
*narrow heel, average front*
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
simple/ron ron/bianca 36.5, declic/you you/rolando 37, decocolico/wedges/orniron booties 37.5


----------



## hunniesochic

Is the Intern Spike TTS?

I am a 35.5 in Very Prive, 35 in Biancas, 35 in Lady Peep Slings.

In other brands I am a 35.5 as well except for boots I am a 36.


----------



## honeybunch

Does anyone have to size down (from true US size) for Altadamas?  Just bought a pair in a 38 which is my usual size. At first I felt they were snug but I have narrow feet and heels, and now I'm feeling that my heel is slipping a bit. I have wooden flooring in most of my apartment so it's really hard to walk around the place in them!  Should I size down half a size? I don't really like heel grips.


----------



## Mi_Lan

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Does anyone have to size down (from true US size) for Altadamas?  Just bought a pair in a 38 which is my usual size. At first I felt they were snug but I have narrow feet and heels, and now I'm feeling that my heel is slipping a bit. I have wooden flooring in most of my apartment so it's really hard to walk around the place in them!  Should I size down half a size? I don't really like heel grips.


No you don't need to change. Altadamas runs true to size. I own 4 pairs in kid leather and they fit me fine.


----------



## honeybunch

Mi_Lan said:


> No you don't need to change. Altadamas runs true to size. I own 4 pairs in kid leather and they fit me fine.



Do you get heel slippage though? I can feel it slightly starting to happen.


----------



## heida

heida said:


> Anyone here who owns a Pigalle 120 in size 38 and Decollete 868 in size 39.5 ? I´d love to know the insole measurement of them ! TIA !



Please anyone ?? Third time I try this thread........


----------



## jamidee

Anyone know how mbp crystal python runs?


----------



## jamidee

heida said:


> Please anyone ?? Third time I try this thread........



I can help with pigalle sizing if that's what you're looking for


----------



## jamidee

QTbebe said:


> I'm looking for the pigalle in either 100mm or 120 mm (or even pigalle plato), and not what sure what size is right for me. is a 6 OK? I like my shoes really tight since I have a narrow heel (I don't want the heel part slipping out)
> 
> also I really like the very prive, but always wondered if i'm a 37 or a 37.5
> 
> &#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
> *I'm gussing size 7, but I don't have any of those shoes anymore, so I don't really remember from before. But in Designer shoes gucci 36.5/37, prada 36.5/37, stuart weitzman 36.5, dior 36.5, fendi 37, YSL 37*
> &#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
> *narrow heel, average front*
> &#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> simple/ron ron/bianca 36.5, declic/you you/rolando 37, decocolico/wedges/orniron booties 37.5


In pigalle 100 you should go tts (CL tts) which seems to be 36.5, 120mm is trickier- you need to go a full size down if you are going with anything other than patent. Only half a size down for patent. So, 120 patent 36 and 120 (anything else) 35.5
Also for very Prive you go tts which seems to be 36.5


----------



## honeybunch

jamidee said:


> In pigalle 100 you should go tts (CL tts) which seems to be 36.5, 120mm is trickier- you need to go a full size down if you are going with anything other than patent. Only half a size down for patent. So, 120 patent 36 and 120 (anything else) 35.5
> Also for very Prive you go tts which seems to be 36.5



I had to go a full size down in patent pigalle 120 because the half size down had bad heel slippage.  I have slim heels too.  But I'm sure a full size down in patent is more excruciating in the toe box than sizing down in kid leather.  I can safely say I am in pain!


----------



## honeybunch

Can anyone help with Banane sizing? I've heard it runs bigger than Altadamas.


----------



## heida

jamidee said:


> I can help with pigalle sizing if that's what you're looking for



Yeah I was hoping for some help in this thread, thanks ! Gonna PM you


----------



## uloveamanda

Can someone please let me know where I can get small sizes in the New York area? I think I need a size 4 but I can't seem to find anywhere that has it =( Thanks


----------



## jamidee

honeybunch said:


> Can anyone help with Banane sizing? I've heard it runs bigger than Altadamas.



Sometimes smaller sizes run a bit differently (most often). I'm only accustomed to larger sizes. But, TTS in my experience.


----------



## honeybunch

jamidee said:


> Sometimes smaller sizes run a bit differently (most often). I'm only accustomed to larger sizes. But, TTS in my experience.



Thanks.  Do you have narrow or wide feet?


----------



## jamidee

honeybunch said:


> Thanks.  Do you have narrow or wide feet?



average.  But, I know for most the small sizes size completely different than the large sizes. I'm on the large end- a whopping 40


----------



## honeybunch

jamidee said:


> average.  But, I know for most the small sizes size completely different than the large sizes. I'm on the large end- a whopping 40



Thanks.  I'm just hoping the Banane will be fine in my TTS, same as the Altadamas, as I have really narrow feet and am susceptible to heel slippage.


----------



## jamidee

Wildflower22 said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> I am wanting to purchase the Daffodile in Black Kid when my size becomes available.
> 
> I generally wear between a 7-7.5 in normal shoes. My Aldo size is 38, although those are a bit big and I require pads. (The 37s are too small.)
> 
> I own Corneilles in a 37, and they fit like a glove. Almost too small.
> 
> What do you think my Daffodile size would be? I'm thinking based on what I've read a 37.5.
> 
> Thank you



Yea, Corneilles run tts. So your tts is a 37. DO NOT get a daf in a 37.5. They stretch badly and you will have so much heel slippage they will be unwearable. Size down half a size and you should be good- 36.5. They will be tight at first but will stretch within an hour or so. I've made the mistake of getting tts and had to let them go because the fit was unmanageable even with padding.


----------



## noonoo07

Hello everyone!  If anyone could help me I would be o so grateful!  Heres my problem:

I have two daff heels. One is a Lady Daff (suede) in 36.5 which is super tight and seems slighty short (fyi I wear a 36.5 in Lady Peep). And another leopard daff in Panama in a 37. This shoe is tight but has slight heel slippage. I'm just seeking confirmation that the purple Lady Daffs will stretch and "fit" and the Leopard daffs will stretch and be too big? Im debating to send back the Leopard daffs. Please someone chime in. I appreciate your help and time!


----------



## jamidee

I'm not sure that the panama fabric stretches. With this being said, I believe tts is right. The lady daf suede shouldn't feel short just tight, but suede you must take half a size down which it looks like you did. I believe they will both fit only the panama needs a bit of padding to help the width. This happened to me with my dafs. I believe the height causes heel slippage with some materials that you can't size down in.


----------



## jamidee

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!  If anyone could help me I would be o so grateful!  Heres my problem:
> 
> I have two daff heels. One is a Lady Daff (suede) in 36.5 which is super tight and seems slighty short (fyi I wear a 36.5 in Lady Peep). And another leopard daff in Panama in a 37. This shoe is tight but has slight heel slippage. I'm just seeking confirmation that the purple Lady Daffs will stretch and "fit" and the Leopard daffs will stretch and be too big? Im debating to send back the Leopard daffs. Please someone chime in. I appreciate your help and time!



See above 

If anyone has the panama dafs, feel free to chime in as I do not own that material.


----------



## noonoo07

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that the panama fabric stretches. With this being said, I believe tts is right. The lady daf suede shouldn't feel short just tight, but suede you must take half a size down which it looks like you did. I believe they will both fit only the panama needs a bit of padding to help the width. This happened to me with my dafs. I believe the height causes heel slippage with some materials that you can't size down in.



**Thank You!**. Yes anyone who has this please let me know what this "straw" does.....


----------



## Christchrist

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> **Thank You!**. Yes anyone who has this please let me know what this "straw" does.....



I thought dbeth got that shoe


----------



## JessieG

Ladies, does anyone know how the in bout in 85 heel height run? I'm generally a 36-36.5. I've only tried these in 37 and they were a fair bit too big. I'm a 36.5 in pigalle 100  (although an SA recently told me I should be a 36 in the patent spikes - but I think these run slightly larger than ordinary patent piggies)....thoughts on whether 36 or 36.5 would fit better. Not sure whether the PVC will have a lot of stretch? TIA..


----------



## PMGarza

JessieG said:
			
		

> Ladies, does anyone know how the in bout in 85 heel height run? I'm generally a 36-36.5. I've only tried these in 37 and they were a fair bit too big. I'm a 36.5 in pigalle 100  (although an SA recently told me I should be a 36 in the patent spikes - but I think these run slightly larger than ordinary patent piggies)....thoughts on whether 36 or 36.5 would fit better. Not sure whether the PVC will have a lot of stretch? TIA..



@JessieG If I'm not mistaken 85mm heel equals to 3 1/8 inches or 8.5 cms


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Ladies, does anyone know how the in bout in 85 heel height run? I'm generally a 36-36.5. I've only tried these in 37 and they were a fair bit too big. I'm a 36.5 in pigalle 100  (although an SA recently told me I should be a 36 in the patent spikes - but I think these run slightly larger than ordinary patent piggies)....thoughts on whether 36 or 36.5 would fit better. Not sure whether the PVC will have a lot of stretch? TIA..



You are getting an 85 heel? I'm shocked lol
They run just like the 100 heel.


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You are getting an 85 heel? I'm shocked lol
> They run just like the 100 heel.



Thinking about it..maybe..have a pair of greissimo 85's in blue/white plaid and they're so easy to wear and I can get away wearing them more casually that I seem to wear them far more often, particularly ATM with the bubba...the things having babies does to you!! 
I wouldn't have dreamt of it before but think maybe I need to embrace it. I don't like wearing the high high heels when I have the baby by myself...I don't trust myself...seriously I don't know how Victoria bekham does it!! 
It's the un bout...I cant get my hands on the ones I love so thinking its the next best thing..hmmm..I'm just not sure.


----------



## JessieG

JessieG said:
			
		

> Thinking about it..maybe..have a pair of greissimo 85's in blue/white plaid and they're so easy to wear and I can get away wearing them more casually that I seem to wear them far more often, particularly ATM with the bubba...the things having babies does to you!!
> I wouldn't have dreamt of it before but think maybe I need to embrace it. I don't like wearing the high high heels when I have the baby by myself...I don't trust myself...seriously I don't know how Victoria bekham does it!!
> It's the un bout...I cant get my hands on the ones I love so thinking its the next best thing..hmmm..I'm just not sure.



Problem is...I still can't work out what my best size is in piggys..I have 36, 36.5 and 37! Craziness! This is what happens when you don't live near a boutique and order everything from the other side if the globe!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Thinking about it..maybe..have a pair of greissimo 85's in blue/white plaid and they're so easy to wear and I can get away wearing them more casually that I seem to wear them far more often, particularly ATM with the bubba...the things having babies does to you!!
> I wouldn't have dreamt of it before but think maybe I need to embrace it. I don't like wearing the high high heels when I have the baby by myself...I don't trust myself...seriously I don't know how Victoria bekham does it!!
> It's the un bout...I cant get my hands on the ones I love so thinking its the next best thing..hmmm..I'm just not sure.



My 85s feel like flip flops haha


----------



## poppyseed

My Pigalle 100 is 38. I tried 37 1/2 and my foot was too wide where the toebox starts. Most of my CLs are 38.
Do you think I could make Pigalle Plato 140 in 37 1/2 work?


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> I thought dbeth got that shoe



dbeth has lame daf which is tts. I assume the run the same considering the toughness of the fabric.


----------



## jamidee

poppyseed said:


> My Pigalle 100 is 38. I tried 37 1/2 and my foot was too wide where the toebox starts. Most of my CLs are 38.
> Do you think I could make Pigalle Plato 140 in 37 1/2 work?



38 is your tts. Pigalle Plato 140 fits like Pigalle 120mm... you go half a size to a whole size down depending on material.  So should be perfecto


----------



## Scarlettv

Hey Ladies! I've tried searching the forum but didn't find an answer to what I was looking for. I'm looking at a pair of Pigalle spikes 100 from a couple years ago, not from recent seasons. Black with silver studs. I was wondering if anyone knows if they fit small/big or true to size?


----------



## poppyseed

jamidee said:


> 38 is your tts. Pigalle Plato 140 fits like Pigalle 120mm... you go half a size to a whole size down depending on material.  So should be perfecto



Yeah, hopefully, thanks for thumbs up! They are multi glitter - does it stretch much?


----------



## jamidee

poppyseed said:


> Yeah, hopefully, thanks for thumbs up! They are multi glitter - does it stretch much?



no. take it like patent.


----------



## jfoster

I usually wear a size us 8.5 euro 39, have pigalle Plato 120 in 8.5 which fit like a glove, wondering on sizing for the un bouts.. Anybody have experience with this style? I have an average to slightly wide foot and high arch.


----------



## Jayraven

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes : US 7 or 37 EU
 Width of feet : average
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: none
 The style : miss tack 70
Link : http://www.videdressing.com/escarpins/christian-louboutin/p-900088.html

Hi i need advice about this style please, i never had a CL be4 so i don't know if this fit? My fit is a bit skinny but the length is true 37 EU
Thanks


----------



## hermosa_vogue

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 5.5
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): VERY wide - 22cm long x 8cm wide
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: 
Love Me/Pigalle = 35
VP, NP, HP, Jenny, Architek, Bianca, Ron Ron = 35.5
Decollete = 36
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009: Declic 140, unsure of year but it's pink glitter if that helps

Can I take a 36 Declic 140?  Or would that be too big?  Thanks!


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies, looking for help re sizing of the purple suede FILO 120? It has a small platform..I'm a 35.5 in pigalle & lady lynch 120 (no platform) and generally a 36-36.5 (36.5 in piggy 100) any suggestions on size I would be in FILO?


----------



## bougainvillier

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> &#149; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 5.5
> &#149; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): VERY wide - 22cm long x 8cm wide
> &#149; What CL&#146;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
> Love Me/Pigalle = 35
> VP, NP, HP, Jenny, Architek, Bianca, Ron Ron = 35.5
> Decollete = 36
> &#149; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009: Declic 140, unsure of year but it's pink glitter if that helps
> 
> Can I take a 36 Declic 140?  Or would that be too big?  Thanks!



I'm half size smaller on almost everything you have except Bianca. I'm a 34.5 which is whole size smaller than yours. I had declics 140 in 35 they are good. The pitch is a bit high to go bigger. So I'd say you are 35.5 in these


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bougainvillier said:


> I'm half size smaller on almost everything you have except Bianca. I'm a 34.5 which is whole size smaller than yours. I had declics 140 in 35 they are good. The pitch is a bit high to go bigger. So I'd say you are 35.5 in these



My Bianca sizing is actually borderline 35 - 35.5 so it seems like you are exactly half a size smaller than me!  That's so handy.

Yeah I thought 36 would be a half size too big but wanted confirmation.

Thanks heaps *bougainvillier *


----------



## bougainvillier

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> My Bianca sizing is actually borderline 35 - 35.5 so it seems like you are exactly half a size smaller than me!  That's so handy.
> 
> Yeah I thought 36 would be a half size too big but wanted confirmation.
> 
> Thanks heaps bougainvillier



No problem. Glad to help. Did you ever try fifi or filo? My guess is I need 34.5 but I need confirmation too


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bougainvillier said:


> No problem. Glad to help. Did you ever try fifi or filo? My guess is I need 34.5 but I need confirmation too



I haven't tried either unfortunately 

If I ever do I'll be sure to let you know


----------



## Chakern

Pigalle 100 patent !!!

Would you go for a TTS??? On first page here it says 1/2 size down, some say 1/2 size up and some TTS.

I fit the spiked patent TTS in 39 but SA said that it's a little roomier than without spikes.

I'm usually a size 39 and some of my CL's are:

Ronron and Simple 85 - size 39
Very privé and Declic - size 39 1/2
Bianca 140 - size 38 1/2

Any thoughts??


----------



## honeybunch

Chakern said:


> Pigalle 100 patent !!!
> 
> Would you go for a TTS??? On first page here it says 1/2 size down, some say 1/2 size up and some TTS.
> 
> I fit the spiked patent TTS in 39 but SA said that it's a little roomier than without spikes.
> 
> I'm usually a size 39 and some of my CL's are:
> 
> Ronron and Simple 85 - size 39
> Very privé and Declic - size 39 1/2
> Bianca 140 - size 38 1/2
> 
> Any thoughts??



I'm true to size in this style and I have really narrow feet.  My TTS fit perfectly.


----------



## JessieG

Chakern said:
			
		

> Pigalle 100 patent !!!
> 
> Would you go for a TTS??? On first page here it says 1/2 size down, some say 1/2 size up and some TTS.
> 
> I fit the spiked patent TTS in 39 but SA said that it's a little roomier than without spikes.
> 
> I'm usually a size 39 and some of my CL's are:
> 
> Ronron and Simple 85 - size 39
> Very privé and Declic - size 39 1/2
> Bianca 140 - size 38 1/2
> 
> Any thoughts??



Yep I agree with SA. I found the spikes a little roomier than plain patent.


----------



## Chakern

honeybunch said:
			
		

> I'm true to size in this style and I have really narrow feet.  My TTS fit perfectly.



Thanks ... Well my feet is'nt narrow, I would say normal with anoying pinky toes ;0)


----------



## Chakern

JessieG said:
			
		

> Yep I agree with SA. I found the spikes a little roomier than plain patent.



So half a size up maybe? Or just brake them? 

And thank you both!!! :0)


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Chakern said:
			
		

> Pigalle 100 patent !!!
> 
> Would you go for a TTS??? On first page here it says 1/2 size down, some say 1/2 size up and some TTS.
> 
> I fit the spiked patent TTS in 39 but SA said that it's a little roomier than without spikes.
> 
> I'm usually a size 39 and some of my CL's are:
> 
> Ronron and Simple 85 - size 39
> Very privé and Declic - size 39 1/2
> Bianca 140 - size 38 1/2
> 
> Any thoughts??



I go half a size down in Pigalle 100s and I have very wide feet. I would advise 38.5 for you


----------



## PMGarza

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, looking for help re sizing of the purple suede FILO 120? It has a small platform..I'm a 35.5 in pigalle & lady lynch 120 (no platform) and generally a 36-36.5 (36.5 in piggy 100) any suggestions on size I would be in FILO?



I have narrow feet, normally a 36, 35 in pigalle 120, in Filo a 35.5


----------



## Jayraven

Jayraven said:


> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes : US 7 or 37 EU
>  Width of feet : average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: none
>  The style : miss tack 70
> Link : http://www.videdressing.com/escarpins/christian-louboutin/p-900088.html
> 
> Hi i need advice about this style please, i never had a CL be4 so i don't know if this fit? My fit is a bit skinny but the length is true 37 EU
> Thanks



No one could help me ?


----------



## Chakern

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I go half a size down in Pigalle 100s and I have very wide feet. I would advise 38.5 for you



Thanks Hermosa_Vogue will take this in consideration when I decide!! Rigth now I'm about to wait untill my own CL store has them.. Theres nothing like buying them from the store!!


----------



## JessieG

Chakern said:
			
		

> Thanks Hermosa_Vogue will take this in consideration when I decide!! Rigth now I'm about to wait untill my own CL store has them.. Theres nothing like buying them from the store!!



I have spiked piggies in 36.5. I have a pair of patent piggies 36.5 on their way (but also have them in 36 and 37). Probably my piggies true size would be 36.5 (but I can get away with half size either way). I recently tried the spiked piggies in a boutique and they advised I should get 36. I think you could go either same size as spikes or half up. Depends how tight your spikes fit. If they're super tight and need breaking in I'd go half up. I they're comfy you could prob do same size and the patent will prob start off a bit tighter but will stretch easier than with spikes. My spiked piggies are comfy (no toe crushing) which prob means theyre half size too big but I prob won't wear them enough to have them stretch and cos they're only 100 height I won't fall out. I hope that helps (and doesn't confuse you more). I should warn you, I order all my loubs from the Internet. Rarely get to try on in store. I do have the Bianca's in a 36.5 tho too if that helps. I also do piggy and lady lynch 120 in 35.5 and think these are the correct size. 
Ps. I agree. Def best to get them from a store!!


----------



## guy1303

Hi ladys
Looking for help. I would like to offer a new pair of Louboutin for Christmas to my wife.
She has now 2 pairs: New Simple in patent leather size 37 and 1en8 in 37.5. 
I know she once try in store the Hyper Prive and 37.5 was ok.

I was thinking to offer her one of the classic. 
What do you think will be her size in Very Prive, Pigalle or Fifi. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## designerdiva40

Anyone have any advice on how pigalle 85 come up. TIA


----------



## hdsn

Hello ladies,

Does anyone know if the patent Delic 90 is TTS?  I saw the info on the 120s and the 140s but no mention of these.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wildflower22

jamidee said:


> Yea, Corneilles run tts. So your tts is a 37. DO NOT get a daf in a 37.5. They stretch badly and you will have so much heel slippage they will be unwearable. Size down half a size and you should be good- 36.5. They will be tight at first but will stretch within an hour or so. I've made the mistake of getting tts and had to let them go because the fit was unmanageable even with padding.



Thank you very, very much! I missed the 36.5 when it was available but will pick it up next time!


----------



## picabo

Hi!  I am looking for some advice on my new FIRST pair of CLs.

I just bought the New Simple 120 Patent Pumps and I got the 37.  I have a wider foot and these fit great on one foot and are a little tight (width) on the other.  I tried the 37.5 but my heel slips out if I am not careful and when my feet are cold.

Do you think its better to go up half a size or keep the one's that are a bit tight if anything when my feet swell, lol.

I normally wear a 37.5 in JC but I am a 7 most of the time.  Thanks!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

picabo said:
			
		

> Hi!  I am looking for some advice on my new FIRST pair of CLs.
> 
> I just bought the New Simple 120 Patent Pumps and I got the 37.  I have a wider foot and these fit great on one foot and are a little tight (width) on the other.  I tried the 37.5 but my heel slips out if I am not careful and when my feet are cold.
> 
> Do you think its better to go up half a size or keep the one's that are a bit tight if anything when my feet swell, lol.
> 
> I normally wear a 37.5 in JC but I am a 7 most of the time.  Thanks!



If the width of your foot can happily sit in the 37 stick with it. Getting the half size up with heel slippage will be cause for many embarrassing moments walking down the street!


----------



## mularice

^ agree with above. Heel slippage is the bane of my life. I have wide feet and would much rather stretch out the front with the sock trick or through breaking them in at home.


----------



## funinthesun80

hi!! i'm a 39.5 true CL size (very prives, biancas) i wear a 39 in pigalles. what size should i get the alti spike 160's? my CL rep in NY said .5 size up, the website says TTS, i called the online boutique and they said to size .5 DOWN as these run like pigalles!?? net a porter says they run small and to size 1 full size up!? so many mixed messages! i have a slightly wider foot. what do you think!! thanks in advance!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies! Any advice on the sizing for the 100mm NEW DECOLTISSIMO? I'm generally a 36.5 or 37 in Yo Yo's and Prive's. I wear a 36.5/37 in the 100mm Pigalles. Thanks!


----------



## picabo

hermosa_vogue said:


> If the width of your foot can happily sit in the 37 stick with it. Getting the half size up with heel slippage will be cause for many embarrassing moments walking down the street!



Yes they can fit in the width and I agree, heel slipping is terrible!  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## picabo

mularice said:


> ^ agree with above. Heel slippage is the bane of my life. I have wide feet and would much rather stretch out the front with the sock trick or through breaking them in at home.



Yes, I was told to wear them around with some socks to stretch and wear them in and I think thats much better than getting them too big.  The 37 when my foot is cold actually slip a tenny bit so I think gong bigger would be a mistake.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## honeybunch

bubbly.bubby said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I need help in figuring out my *size* for the *Pigalle Plato Patent 120mm*. I am torn between TTS & HALF SIZE DOWN from mixed reviews :cry:
> 
> I am a *US8* in non-CL shoes. I am 38 in YSL tributes (38.5 fits too). My feet are *average*.
> 
> It'll be my first CL and I'll be buying online so I won't be able to fit 'em in person..
> 
> I hope you girls can help me! TIA! :help:
> 
> Bubbly



I have two pairs of Pigalle Plato 120 and have really narrow feet.  I took both pairs TTS.  If your feet are not narrow you will definitely be better off with your TTS.  I would not size down.


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies, just want to confirm best size for me in love me's. Do these run exactly the same as pigalle or are they different in some way.

Thanks


----------



## texas87

honeybunch said:
			
		

> I have two pairs of Pigalle Plato 120 and have really narrow feet.  I took both pairs TTS.  If your feet are not narrow you will definitely be better off with your TTS.  I would not size down.



I have to agree. I have narrow feet and took the pp TTS. I like to put pads in the front anyway bc I have narrow ankles


----------



## bougainvillier

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, just want to confirm best size for me in love me's. Do these run exactly the same as pigalle or are they different in some way.
> 
> Thanks



Yes they run the same!


----------



## JessieG

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Yes they run the same!



Thank you...now...to work out my proper TTS...Im still not sure!


----------



## Daywe

Hi Ladies, I need advice on what size should i get on my frist CL. I am nowhere near CL boutique. I would buying online. I'm normally size 7 US. average feet and long toe. I'm interested to get either hyper prive, bianca, pigalle plato or filo Black leather 120. Please advice on which size should i get. Help me educate the different on those Four. Please Please Please help. TIA


----------



## texas87

Ladies,

Was wondering how the suede daffodil runs. I have Lady Peeps in 36, Pigalle Plato 120mm spikes in 36 but pad the toes, MBB 35.5 (tight in toes), Luxura 35.5, Greissimo Rasta 36, Metal Nodo 150 Ayers in 36. 

I have narrow ankles and narrow-average width feet. I am typically a 9 inch insole. Do you think that equates to a 35.5 or 36 in suede daffodil?


----------



## JessieG

I too am looking for sizing advice re daffodils? I have lady daf kid leather in 36.5. Wondering whether I would be a 36 or 36.5 in suede daf's? Opinions???


----------



## Nolia

Daywe said:


> Hi Ladies, I need advice on what size should i get on my frist CL. I am nowhere near CL boutique. I would buying online. I'm normally size 7 US. average feet and long toe. I'm interested to get either hyper prive, bianca, pigalle plato or filo Black leather 120. Please advice on which size should i get. Help me educate the different on those Four. Please Please Please help. TIA



How wide is your foot? Is your ball of foot area wide, average or narrow?  How about your heel?  For example, my ball of foot area is average to wide while my heel is narrow. My arch is also average to high so because of this, commonly known "comfortable shoe styles" like the Very Prive are actually quite painful for me. 

The four styles you named are VERY different.  Hyper Prive is a peep toe with a little bit of a platform.  Bianca (I'm assuming you mean 140mm, not the 120mm) has a roomier toebox than the Pigalle.  I've heard several women say they are comfortable but their pitch can be challenge if you are not used to high high heels. The Pigalle Plato is a platform version of the regular Pigalle.  Personally, I own both silhouettes but I really do not notice THAT much of a difference between the two (especially if I have a ball of foot cushion in my regular Pigalles). I've tried on the Filo but I'm not a fan of the way the skinny heel makes me feel.  (I have pairs of super thin heels but the Filo always makes me feel unstable for some reason). 

Thirdly, "comfort" will also greatly depend on the material of the shoe.  Patent, though durable, will not stretch much to accommodate your foot.  So if you want something "moldy" stick with kid leather (it IS a bit more maintenance). 



texas87 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Was wondering how the suede daffodil runs. I have Lady Peeps in 36, Pigalle Plato 120mm spikes in 36 but pad the toes, MBB 35.5 (tight in toes), Luxura 35.5, Greissimo Rasta 36, Metal Nodo 150 Ayers in 36.
> 
> I have narrow ankles and narrow-average width feet. I am typically a 9 inch insole. Do you think that equates to a 35.5 or 36 in suede daffodil?



Daffs and LPs are TTS for me.  And as a fellow narrow heel lady, I would definitely stick with the 36 with a heel grip!



JessieG said:


> I too am looking for sizing advice re daffodils? I have lady daf kid leather in 36.5. Wondering whether I would be a 36 or 36.5 in suede daf's? Opinions???



TTS! If you are a 36.5 in Lady Daf, it would be the same for suede.  I don't find TOO much of a size difference in materials other than patent. HTH!


----------



## texas87

Nolia said:
			
		

> How wide is your foot? Is your ball of foot area wide, average or narrow?  How about your heel?  For example, my ball of foot area is average to wide while my heel is narrow. My arch is also average to high so because of this, commonly known "comfortable shoe styles" like the Very Prive are actually quite painful for me.
> 
> The four styles you named are VERY different.  Hyper Prive is a peep toe with a little bit of a platform.  Bianca (I'm assuming you mean 140mm, not the 120mm) has a roomier toebox than the Pigalle.  I've heard several women say they are comfortable but their pitch can be challenge if you are not used to high high heels. The Pigalle Plato is a platform version of the regular Pigalle.  Personally, I own both silhouettes but I really do not notice THAT much of a difference between the two (especially if I have a ball of foot cushion in my regular Pigalles). I've tried on the Filo but I'm not a fan of the way the skinny heel makes me feel.  (I have pairs of super thin heels but the Filo always makes me feel unstable for some reason).
> 
> Thirdly, "comfort" will also greatly depend on the material of the shoe.  Patent, though durable, will not stretch much to accommodate your foot.  So if you want something "moldy" stick with kid leather (it IS a bit more maintenance).
> 
> Daffs and LPs are TTS for me.  And as a fellow narrow heel lady, I would definitely stick with the 36 with a heel grip!
> 
> TTS! If you are a 36.5 in Lady Daf, it would be the same for suede.  I don't find TOO much of a size difference in materials other than patent. HTH!



Thanks Nolia I appreciate it. 35.5 wold crunch the toes in daffs huh


----------



## Nolia

texas87 said:


> Thanks Nolia I appreciate it. 35.5 wold crunch the toes in daffs huh



Well it all depends how you like your shoes? If you are TTS 36, a 35.5 would still work (not toe crunching) but snug, but for my own foot TTS 36 also, I found the most comfortable was a 36. I would add heel grips (but that's because I have to add heel grips for almost everything.

I definitely wouldn't go lower than 35.5 and I wouldn't go up to 36.5.


----------



## guy1303

guy1303 said:


> Hi ladys
> Looking for help. I would like to offer a new pair of Louboutin for Christmas to my wife.
> She has 2 pairs:
> - New Simple in patent leather size 37
> - 1en8 in 37.5
> 
> I know she once try in store the Hyper Prive and 37.5 was ok.
> 
> What size do you think she will be in:
> - Fifi 100
> - Very Prive
> - Pigalle 100
> 
> Thanks in advance


Thanks for you help..


----------



## Wildflower22

Hello ladies.

My CL TTS is a 37, and I'm spying some patent leather Biancas on ebay in a 36.5 Based on everything I've read, Biancas run big. My foot, however, is widest at the toe knuckles. Not where they bend but where people get bunions.

I am thinking a 36.5 will give my wider knuckles and big big toe the space they need.

Do you agree?

Thank you!!

Edit to add more info: My toes are normal length, but I have a large big toe. My feet are average width other than the knuckle part which is slightly wider than average.


----------



## Daywe

Nolia said:
			
		

> How wide is your foot? Is your ball of foot area wide, average or narrow?  How about your heel?  For example, my ball of foot area is average to wide while my heel is narrow. My arch is also average to high so because of this, commonly known "comfortable shoe styles" like the Very Prive are actually quite painful for me.
> 
> The four styles you named are VERY different.  Hyper Prive is a peep toe with a little bit of a platform.  Bianca (I'm assuming you mean 140mm, not the 120mm) has a roomier toebox than the Pigalle.  I've heard several women say they are comfortable but their pitch can be challenge if you are not used to high high heels. The Pigalle Plato is a platform version of the regular Pigalle.  Personally, I own both silhouettes but I really do not notice THAT much of a difference between the two (especially if I have a ball of foot cushion in my regular Pigalles). I've tried on the Filo but I'm not a fan of the way the skinny heel makes me feel.  (I have pairs of super thin heels but the Filo always makes me feel unstable for some reason).
> 
> Thirdly, "comfort" will also greatly depend on the material of the shoe.  Patent, though durable, will not stretch much to accommodate your foot.  So if you want something "moldy" stick with kid leather (it IS a bit more maintenance).
> 
> Thank you Nolia. My ball of foot area is average and i have narrow heel. I think i'll go for pigalle plato 120.  What size you think i should go for Pigalle plato 120 leather? I'm normally on size US 7. Is PP 120 is TTS? In your opinion which heel is best and why? I only can view this shoes on website cause i live nowhere near any CL boutique.


----------



## Daywe

I saw available size which is 37/ 7 on pigalle plato 120 patent. I want leather so bad. Should i go for it? Or Wait for leather become availabe? From what i read pigalle plato 120 is TTS. My feet is 25cm long 9cm width. Should i measure in sole? TIA


----------



## PursePrincess24

hi ladies.. i know i've asked some of the ladies on here for advice but wanted to get a consensus: 

I currently own
2 simples in 41 
1 new simple in 41
1 new simple in 41.5 (too big)

And I want to order Love me 100mm.. will the 41s work? I've tried PP 120mm and they are small IMO but 41.5 may be too big like the new simples just never tried. Let me know what your expertise thinks  thanks so much!


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies...do the pensee's fit like pigalle? Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hi ladies...do the pensee's fit like pigalle? Anyone have experience with these?



They have pensee at the Sydney boutique if you get desperate J


----------



## MegsVC

Alright ladies I need help! 
I'm in the midst of buying my first ever pair thanks to the Barney's sale (yayy!)
I have the turquoise suede daffs aside for me, in my TTS 36.5 as I've heard they fit best in TTS. But the more I've been reading I've been seeing people say that you should half size down in suede daffs as they will stretch.
I'm a 36.5 in Aldo, Steve Madden, JS, and other cheapo brands, and I recently bought some Charles David suede shoes in a 36 and they stretched out a fair bit. 
Now I'm not sure what to do!! 
I'm also considering the Bianca's in wine patent, again not sure how much I should size down in patent. I know CLs for small so I'd be reluctant to go any smaller then 36, but heel slippage is the worst, and I'd rather stretch the heck out of shoes then wear them even slightly too big...
I was all set to pull the trigger, now I'm unsure about the sizing!! Help!


----------



## mularice

I am TTS 36.5. In bianca I take 36 even in patent. I have wide-ish feet. With daf in suede I can't help as I haven't tried them on (not my thing), however depending on how much you wear them I think TTS will still be fine!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

MegsVC said:


> Alright ladies I need help!
> I'm in the midst of buying my first ever pair thanks to the Barney's sale (yayy!)
> I have the turquoise suede daffs aside for me, in my TTS 36.5 as I've heard they fit best in TTS. But the more I've been reading I've been seeing people say that you should half size down in suede daffs as they will stretch.
> I'm a 36.5 in Aldo, Steve Madden, JS, and other cheapo brands, and I recently bought some Charles David suede shoes in a 36 and they stretched out a fair bit.
> Now I'm not sure what to do!!
> I'm also considering the Bianca's in wine patent, again not sure how much I should size down in patent. I know CLs for small so I'd be reluctant to go any smaller then 36, but heel slippage is the worst, and I'd rather stretch the heck out of shoes then wear them even slightly too big...
> I was all set to pull the trigger, now I'm unsure about the sizing!! Help!



I also don't know about Daff sizing but with Biancas I think 1/2 size is right for most people.  It certainly is for me.  I got TTS and heel slippage is so bad I have to hold onto my bf for dear life (even with heel grips in there).


----------



## kham

MegsVC said:


> Alright ladies I need help!
> I'm in the midst of buying my first ever pair thanks to the Barney's sale (yayy!)
> I have the turquoise suede daffs aside for me, in my TTS 36.5 as I've heard they fit best in TTS. But the more I've been reading I've been seeing people say that you should half size down in suede daffs as they will stretch.
> I'm a 36.5 in Aldo, Steve Madden, JS, and other cheapo brands, and I recently bought some Charles David suede shoes in a 36 and they stretched out a fair bit.
> Now I'm not sure what to do!!
> I'm also considering the Bianca's in wine patent, again not sure how much I should size down in patent. I know CLs for small so I'd be reluctant to go any smaller then 36, but heel slippage is the worst, and I'd rather stretch the heck out of shoes then wear them even slightly too big...
> I was all set to pull the trigger, now I'm unsure about the sizing!! Help!



Half size down (at least) in both. I have both the Bianca and Daff TTS and there is heel slippage (more in the suede Daff than the Bianca) And yes, they will stretch. I actually put heel grips in the Biancas and still have a tad bit of slippage. HTH! btw, Congrats on your first pair!! Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## envazine

Hi Guys

I really need u guys help. Now I want to buy Pigalle spikes flat patent.. but im not sure which size should i go for. they only have 36 and 37, no half size for now. 

What i have are
Pigalle plato 120: 36
Pigalle plato 120 with elastic at the back: 35.5
Bianca: 35.5
Simple pump 100 and 85: 36 
Rolando 120: 36 

Those are for high heel but mostly i wear size 37 in flat
Chanel flat: 37 
Lanvin flat :37
Balenciaga flat : 36
... Any suggession...???

thanks in advance..


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi ladies!

Need a little sizing help-and it may seem a little silly but I want to be sure to get it right 

I really want a pair of 140 Une Plume or Coroclic (with the closed heel). How do they run size wise? I dont want to get too small because of the closed heel.

Shoes I have already-
Une Plume 140 Slingbacks, size 37.5 (exact fit but not tight-because of the adjustable slingback)
Mallorca (size 38-a little loose even with a heel pad)
Monarca (size 38-a little loose but no big deal because of the adjustable slingback)
Ms Propre (size 38)

In most brands I'm a 37.5, but sometimes a 38 (like in Casadei or Sergio Rossi or Zanotti)

TIA!!


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies, I've asked this before but wanted a few more opinions. Should I take a smaller size in suede daf than I do in lady daf kid leather or should I stay same size. The lady daf's fit nicely. No toe crushing..etc. I don't want heel slippage but I also won't wear the suede dafs all that much. An occasional shoe only. Thoughts would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## tintedrosie

Hi everyone! So, I _think_ I have wide feet.. but I wanted to see what everyone constitutes as "wide"? How many inches? Or... any.. sort of idea? 

I'm trying to buy my first pair of CLs (just a pair of classic black or nude ones), but I can't for the life of me figure out what size or style to buy because the Neiman Marcus in the Philadelphia area doesn't ever seem to carry a size 40 in any CLs (and so far I'm not impressed with their customer service). I'm a size 9 US, but have read to size up. I guess I could just order them and return them? I've tried on a 39 in a few styles and they are definitely too small, and a 39.5 in one of them so I know the size up thing is true. 40.5 was too big in another style (I don't know which styles I tried on.. my Neiman Marcus SA didn't seem too interested in helping me). Any ideas on this whole wide foot thing? I know there are posts about it, but I have no idea what people are considering "wide". Sorry for the lengthy post!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi to all the wonderful TPFers! 

I am trying to figure out my CL TTS, because all the sizing info is based on knowing your own TTS 

I own
Bianca 140 in 36, they are tight in the toe box, probably should have gone for a 36.5
Maudissima 100 in 36.5, fit perfect
Décolleté 554 100 in 36.5 perfect

Thank you very much


----------



## mularice

InAweWithLoubi said:
			
		

> Hi to all the wonderful TPFers!
> 
> I am trying to figure out my CL TTS, because all the sizing info is based on knowing your own TTS
> 
> I own
> Bianca 140 in 36, they are tight in the toe box, probably should have gone for a 36.5
> Maudissima 100 in 36.5, fit perfect
> Décolleté 554 100 in 36.5 perfect
> 
> Thank you very much



Personally I take a 36 in bianca too and the toe box is a bit tight, however the 36.5 just didn't work as they were big at the back.
I take 36.5 in VP, new simples, Bibi and Maggies (which I regard as TTS)
I take 37 in Rolando and décolleté 868

I would probably say you were 36.5 TTS since you take Bianca in a 36. Is there a particular style of shoe you were trying to figure out or just wondering for future reference?


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

mularice said:
			
		

> Personally I take a 36 in bianca too and the toe box is a bit tight, however the 36.5 just didn't work as they were big at the back.
> I take 36.5 in VP, new simples, Bibi and Maggies (which I regard as TTS)
> I take 37 in Rolando and décolleté 868
> 
> I would probably say you were 36.5 TTS since you take Bianca in a 36. Is there a particular style of shoe you were trying to figure out or just wondering for future reference?



Thank you so much for your reply  I was mostly wondering for future reference. I am currently considering getting a few pairs. Pigalle 120 patent, very very wedge, manchon bootie, altadamma, Madame Claude, Feticha in pony, and last but not least Madame butterfly bootie. I will be getting 3 out of the above for Christmas heheh


----------



## Loubies

I will be buying my first pair of CL's. I'm getting the simple pumps 70mm kid leather. I see it says to get half a size up but would these be loose after wearing them a lot because of stretching?


----------



## ZiggyLove

Hey Ladies! 
I was wondering if any of you could help me with sizing for the No Prive and the Jenny Slingbacks.

Normally I wear a 7.5 in US shoes.
Daffodile = 38
Bianca = 38
Lady Peep = 38-38.5
YSL Tribtoo = 37.5

What would you ladies recommend?


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

I want to buy a Very Very Wedge, please help with sizing 

I have 36 in Bianca Patent, could prob have gone up a half size
Maudissima 36.5 perfect
Décolleté 554 36.5 perfect. 

Thank you


----------



## indypup

InAweWithLoubi said:
			
		

> I want to buy a Very Very Wedge, please help with sizing
> 
> I have 36 in Bianca Patent, could prob have gone up a half size
> Maudissima 36.5 perfect
> Décolleté 554 36.5 perfect.
> 
> Thank you



Based on the shoes you have, I think you should take them in a 36.5.  I mentioned this in my reply to your PM, but these are TTS to half a size small in my opinion.  I took them half a size up, but I usually size up for open-back shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

So I'm a 39.5 in simple pump, flo, filo, lady peep etc. what am I in a new declic and aborina?


----------



## jaclyn86

If I am a 39 in Simple and a 38.5 in Maggie what would I be in Lady Claude? I know it says TTS or 1/2 size up but I don't know my TTS. No chance I could work a 38 Lady Claude? Lol


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:


> So I'm a 39.5 in simple pump, flo, filo, lady peep etc. what am I in a new declic and aborina?



I wear a 39.5 in New Simple and New Declic (both 120mm).


----------



## evanescent

jaclyn86 said:


> If I am a 39 in Simple and a 38.5 in Maggie what would I be in Lady Claude? I know it says TTS or 1/2 size up but I don't know my TTS. No chance I could work a 38 Lady Claude? Lol



Sorry to say this, but there is no way you could do 38 in Lady Claude.. Since you are 38.5 in Maggie and 39 in Simples, I assume the Simples you have are an older style..? If that's the case, you would probably be 39 in the Lady Claudes.

I'm pretty much 35 in current styles, but 35.5 in old Simples and I have 2 pairs of Lady Claudes which are 35.5 and they're a snug, perfect fit, and a pair which are 36 and fit great with foot petals.


----------



## evanescent

InAweWithLoubi said:


> I want to buy a Very Very Wedge, please help with sizing
> 
> I have 36 in Bianca Patent, could prob have gone up a half size
> Maudissima 36.5 perfect
> Décolleté 554 36.5 perfect.
> 
> Thank you



I agree with indy, it sounds ilke you would be 36.5 in Very Very Wedge. I think your TTS is 36.5 and your Bianca size is correct, but they probably need to be broken in.. Have to tried wearing them with socks (cut off at the toes) to stretch out just the toe box?


----------



## jaclyn86

evanescent said:


> Sorry to say this, but there is no way you could do 38 in Lady Claude.. Since you are 38.5 in Maggie and 39 in Simples, I assume the Simples you have are an older style..? If that's the case, you would probably be 39 in the Lady Claudes.
> 
> I'm pretty much 35 in current styles, but 35.5 in old Simples and I have 2 pairs of Lady Claudes which are 35.5 and they're a snug, perfect fit, and a pair which are 36 and fit great with foot petals.



*sigh* I knew it but I had to ask! Thank you


----------



## evanescent

jaclyn86 said:


> *sigh* I knew it but I had to ask! Thank you



Not a problem! I'm sure one will turn up for you


----------



## Susan Lee

Susan Lee said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Need a little sizing help-and it may seem a little silly but I want to be sure to get it right
> 
> I really want a pair of 140 Une Plume or Coroclic (with the closed heel). How do they run size wise? I dont want to get too small because of the closed heel.
> 
> Shoes I have already-
> Une Plume 140 Slingbacks, size 37.5 (exact fit but not tight-because of the adjustable slingback)
> Mallorca (size 38-a little loose even with a heel pad)
> Monarca (size 38-a little loose but no big deal because of the adjustable slingback)
> Ms Propre (size 38)
> 
> In most brands I'm a 37.5, but sometimes a 38 (like in Casadei or Sergio Rossi or Zanotti)
> 
> TIA!!



Anyone?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

ZiggyLove said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I was wondering if any of you could help me with sizing for the No Prive and the Jenny Slingbacks.
> 
> Normally I wear a 7.5 in US shoes.
> Daffodile = 38
> Bianca = 38
> Lady Peep = 38-38.5
> YSL Tribtoo = 37.5
> 
> What would you ladies recommend?



I take NP and Jenny in my TTS which I assume for you would be 38.5


----------



## twilldy

hey all ! ive been searching through the sizing forum but feel a little confused , so i just want to post and get a direct answer in regards to my specific foot characteristics. this will be my first pair of CL's and i wont be able to get to a store to try them on. I want to get the* Bianca 140mm* in black kid leather 

i have a very narrow foot (narrow heel, narrow ball)
i have fairly high arches
toes are kind of long
i prefer a snug fit (easier for me to walk in)

sizing in other brands: 

_Aldo_ : 6.5-7 US (depending on style)
_forever 21:_ size 6.5 US 
_Jeffery campbells _: 6.5 US

any recommendations is greatly appreciated !


----------



## acy

Hello Everyone,
I don't seems to be able to find sizing guide for ARBORINA?
Does anyone know how it fits like compared to other CL?
I am 35.5 in bianca 140, should I be 36 or 36.5 for the Aborina?
I am also 36 in ysl tribute sandals in 35.5 /36 ysl tribtoo depending on the material.
Thanks so much


----------



## mularice

acy said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone,
> I don't seems to be able to find sizing guide for ARBORINA?
> Does anyone know how it fits like compared to other CL?
> I am 35.5 in bianca 140, should I be 36 or 36.5 for the Aborina?
> I am also 36 in ysl tribute sandals in 35.5 /36 ysl tribtoo depending on the material.
> Thanks so much



I would take 36. When I tried aborina I went with my VP size of 36.5 and my Bianca size is 36. My YSL size is also 36/36.5 HTH.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

hi ladies is it true that decollet pump runs smaller??so if im usually a 5 or 5.5 i might need half size up at least??


----------



## mularice

sleepyl0verxgrl said:
			
		

> hi ladies is it true that decollet pump runs smaller??so if im usually a 5 or 5.5 i might need half size up at least??



I took mine 0.5 up (tts 36.5 and took a 37). I have wide feet and even though the 37 works length wise (I always have to heel grip things anyway) the front is still quite narrow on me and I'm not find of how I make the shoes look. Unless you have very wide feet I would say 0.5 up from your usual size should be okay. Perhaps a 6 if you boarder between 5 and 5.5?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

mularice said:


> I took mine 0.5 up (tts 36.5 and took a 37). I have wide feet and even though the 37 works length wise (I always have to heel grip things anyway) the front is still quite narrow on me and I'm not find of how I make the shoes look. Unless you have very wide feet I would say 0.5 up from your usual size should be okay. Perhaps a 6 if you boarder between 5 and 5.5?



i have a skinny to regular feet i guess. im usually a 5 in pumps and 5.5 in boots so.


----------



## mularice

sleepyl0verxgrl said:
			
		

> i have a skinny to regular feet i guess. im usually a 5 in pumps and 5.5 in boots so.



Do you mind me asking what size you take in other CL styles? I assume you take 5.5 to accommodate for thick socks in boots? If so, I think 5.5 in Decoletté's will be okay


----------



## guy1303

I would like to offer a new pair of Louboutin for Christmas to my wife.
She now has 2 pairs: 
- New Simple in patent leather size 37 
- 1en8 in 37.5

She try the Hyper Prive in store and 37.5 was ok.

I did read the first page and did some search but I am still confused on Fifi and VP sizing. What do you think I should buy in the following style:
- Fifi 100
- Very Prive 
- Pigalle 100 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bougainvillier

sleepyl0verxgrl said:
			
		

> i have a skinny to regular feet i guess. im usually a 5 in pumps and 5.5 in boots so.



I have narrow feet and 35 in most CLs. Decolette 35.5 fit perfect for me


----------



## PearlsnFlats

Hi Ladies- I am a TTS 37.5 in louboutin, sometimes a 38, but have never tried a pair of flats. Do they run the same? Do they ever run big? What are the chances I could fit into a 37 in a rosella?


----------



## Louise26

PearlsnFlats said:


> Hi Ladies- I am a TTS 37.5 in louboutin, sometimes a 38, but have never tried a pair of flats. Do they run the same? Do they ever run big? What are the chances I could fit into a 37 in a rosella?



Hi there! If it helps, I'm a 37.5 in Very Prive, a 38 in Rolandos, and a 37.5 in Lady Peep slings. My Rosellas are a 38.

My "normal" size (aka shoes from Aldo, or somewhere similar) is usually a 7 or 37.

There is also a sizing guide here. Everyone is very helpful!!

Good luck!


----------



## PearlsnFlats

Thanks so much! That really helps. I am pretty much the same sizes that you are. I am going to order a 38.5, I think they will fit


----------



## BagBragger

Funny thing, I just bought a pair of the Roselle Flats from Neimans today (online).  I found the shoes on their website a few months ago, but they didn't have my size.  Today, I happened to look and they had a 40 (or 10) which is my size in CL's. I have one pair of pumps that are a 39.5 and another that's a 40.  I have a wide foot so I hope they fit. I plan to go to the newly open CL store here in Chicago and try them on.  If I was so impatient I would have settled down and allowed myself to think clearly. Because I only order the shoes from NM because it was one of two pairs left in the entire company.  But I called the CL store here and they have a 39.5 and 40.5 in stock, and found another store with the 40.  Silly me. But I'm glad to know I have options. 

I love the Purse Forum!!!!


----------



## bsasim

I tried 36 and 37 in Patent New Simple Pump 120. 36 fits fine except tightness in toe box. 37 needs a pad in order to fit in. Should I get 36.5? Saks doesn't  have 36.5 for me to try...


----------



## audmed

Hello I'm interested in the pony hair filos but have never tried these on before. I'm a size 40 in simple pumps. Would I be the same in filos?


----------



## Christchrist

audmed said:
			
		

> Hello I'm interested in the pony hair filos but have never tried these on before. I'm a size 40 in simple pumps. Would I be the same in filos?



Yes. Same size. I'm a 39.5 in simple and filo


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Does anyone out there know how the Msr. 120s run? I can't find any info on these, not even pictures on the whole forum!

It is bizarre...


----------



## audmed

Christchrist said:


> Yes. Same size. I'm a 39.5 in simple and filo



Thx so much christchrist also would you say they have the same amount of toe coverage as the simple pumps? I don't want a crazy amount of toe cleavage with these! Thx


----------



## Christchrist

audmed said:
			
		

> Thx so much christchrist also would you say they have the same amount of toe coverage as the simple pumps? I don't want a crazy amount of toe cleavage with these! Thx



No. They show a nice amount. Not crazy. The simple doesn't shoe any


----------



## jaclyn86

If my 39 Simples fit perfectly and my 38.5 Maggie's fit a bit snug will a 39 Pigalle 120 be too big? I have to add an insert to the heel of all shoes so that would be okay.


----------



## Christchrist

jaclyn86 said:
			
		

> If my 39 Simples fit perfectly and my 38.5 Maggie's fit a bit snug will a 39 Pigalle 120 be too big? I have to add an insert to the heel of all shoes so that would be okay.



Too big. You are probably a 38 in a pigalle 120. I'm a 39.5 simple and a 38.5 piggy 120


----------



## hermosa_vogue

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> i have a skinny to regular feet i guess. im usually a 5 in pumps and 5.5 in boots so.



I think you'd best be a 35.5 in Decollete.  I'm about 1/2 size bigger than you in TTS and I take Decollete in 36


----------



## akillian24

So, would it be unheard of to go down a full size and a half from your Lady Peeps for a Pigalle 120?  

I'm a Tribtoo 37 and a Lady Peep 37.5 and a 36.5 in a (non patent) Filo. Today I tried on the Pigalle 120 36.5 and had heel slippage?  A 36 sounds crazy small.. but I didn't buy the 36.5 because of the multiple tPF warnings about this show needing to fit snug initially.


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:
			
		

> So, would it be unheard of to go down a full size and a half from your Lady Peeps for a Pigalle 120?
> 
> I'm a Tribtoo 37 and a Lady Peep 37.5 and a 36.5 in a (non patent) Filo. Today I tried on the Pigalle 120 36.5 and had heel slippage?  A 36 sounds crazy small.. but I didn't buy the 36.5 because of the multiple tPF warnings about this show needing to fit snug initially.



No. My lady peep spikes are a 40 and my piggy120 is a 38.5


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> No. My lady peep spikes are a 40 and my piggy120 is a 38.5



Thanks so very much!!

And to completely bombard you with questions... did you just pick up the Cobra Filos as well?  I'm worried mine are too small. My toe is completely scrunched up against the tip of the box (as in: zero wiggle room, don't grow a toenail kinda setup) but the next size up had heel slippage.  

I'm wondering if I should have just sized up and padded, but I am notorious for ending up with shoes that are too big.


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Thanks so very much!!
> 
> And to completely bombard you with questions... did you just pick up the Cobra Filos as well?  I'm worried mine are too small. My toe is completely scrunched up against the tip of the box (as in: zero wiggle room, don't grow a toenail kinda setup) but the next size up had heel slippage.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should have just sized up and padded, but I am notorious for ending up with shoes that are too big.



Yikes. I did get that shoe in my tts. I don't buy shoes if my toes hit the front of the toebox. They will stretch but not lengthwise. Maybe it will loosen up? Have you tried some of the stretching tricks? The toe thing worries me. That's no good. I hate being between sizes in a shoe. I'm sorry


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Yikes. I did get that shoe in my tts. I don't buy shoes if my toes hit the front of the toebox. They will stretch but not lengthwise. Maybe it will loosen up? Have you tried some of the stretching tricks? The toe thing worries me. That's no good. I hate being between sizes in a shoe. I'm sorry




Grph. That's what I was afraid of.  I hated that my toe was hitting the end, but the SA was insistent that once they stretched out, my toe would feel fine. Since they had both sizes, I didn't see any reason she'd be giving me false hope.

I haven't tried any stretching at all yet. I just got them today.  I just bought a stretcher and some spray. I"m going to give it a whirl and see where I can get. 

I am infatuated with Filo's I want so badly to be able to wear them.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

hermosa_vogue said:


> I think you'd best be a 35.5 in Decollete.  I'm about 1/2 size bigger than you in TTS and I take Decollete in 36



CL size u realli need to try on i think. I tried the pigalle today and i can fit a five. And the rolando i think im a 5.5. but for boots i need a 5.5 or 6 i think. it confusing lol..


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Grph. That's what I was afraid of.  I hated that my toe was hitting the end, but the SA was insistent that once they stretched out, my toe would feel fine. Since they had both sizes, I didn't see any reason she'd be giving me false hope.
> 
> I haven't tried any stretching at all yet. I just got them today.  I just bought a stretcher and some spray. I"m going to give it a whirl and see where I can get.
> 
> I am infatuated with Filo's I want so badly to be able to wear them.



I'm sure you will be ok. I went through so many before I got my size down and I'm still all over the place depending on the style


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> I'm sure you will be ok. I went through so many before I got my size down and I'm still all over the place depending on the style



^^ That makes me feel better. I am getting rid of my first pair of CL's as a painful part of my own learning journey.  I wouldn't have guessed shoe sizing could be so complex!


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:
			
		

> ^^ That makes me feel better. I am getting rid of my first pair of CL's as a painful part of my own learning journey.  I wouldn't have guessed shoe sizing could be so complex!



Only with CL lol. I have no sizing issues with Chanel, jimmy choo or naughty monkey (my fun shoes)


----------



## PursePrincess24

hi ladies need your advise  I have new simple (120mm) and simple (85mm & 100mm) in 41, do you think Ron ROn in suede will fit in a 40.5? let me know what u think  thanks!


----------



## Kensta

Anyone have a size guide for corneille's?


----------



## ouija board

Kensta said:


> Anyone have a size guide for corneille's?



I got mine in the same size as my VP, which is also the same size for my Pigalle Plato 120, Altadama, and hyper Prive. So TTS for me. It's a very comfortable shoe.


----------



## bagsbags046

Hi everyone

I have the Lady Peeps with the red toe box in 7,Pigalle 100 i tried on 37.5 and they were a bit tight but they fit. My feet are wide where the toes begin, if that makes sense, and my ankles are skinny. 
what size would i be in Patent Pigalle plato 120?



thanks in advance


----------



## Christchrist

bagsbags046 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> 
> I have the Lady Peeps with the red toe box in 7,Pigalle 100 i tried on 37.5 and they were a bit tight but they fit. My feet are wide where the toes begin, if that makes sense, and my ankles are skinny.
> what size would i be in Patent Pigalle plato 120?
> 
> thanks in advance



Im a 39.5 in PP and a 39.5 in LP.  LP spikes I do a 40. I would say get the same size as your piggy 100. Pigalle Plato 120 runs tts


----------



## newmommy_va

I try on every pair of flats I see at NM! lol

In my experience, sizing has varied by season & fabrication, from small to size - TTS - large to size.

Mine are fabric upper/leather inner and TTS (EU 35). (If I went up to a 35.5, I'd need foot petals to keep from slipping out of them.)


----------



## JessieG

Hello lovely ladies, sizing query for pigalle Plato kid leather 120 (with silver spikes). I think my true size for patent pigalle (no spikes) is 36.5. The consensus seems to be that the Plato is same size as pigalle 100....
....however..
yesterday I was able to try on the patent pigalle Plato in the 3 colour way (which is beautiful I might add!) and I thought the 36 fit me nicely. Should I exchange my 36.5 spikes for 36??? I have to ship them to AU so I've got to decide without trying them. Help would be appreciated. If anyone has tried on the 3 colour way Plato and can tell me how it fits comparable to other pigalle Plato would greatly appreciate your feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## Barbieq8

Hello, i got a louboutin pigelle spike from net a porter but didnt know my size, so i get size it41.5. Im a US 10 so it41.5 is 11.5 US. Now its big and dont know what size should i get it41 or it40.5 please help. I dont have a chance to try them. I can put 1 finger in the back of the shoe the front is good because my  foot is wide. I will attache some pics. Thanks


----------



## Chakern

I tried on a Pigalle 100 spike in the store, a size 39 my TTS and it was perfect for me! I ended up bying boots instead so I havent tried 38,5 and 39,5. I would have done that if I was bying just to be sure. 

Hope you get the rigth one!!!


----------



## Barbieq8

Chakern said:
			
		

> I tried on a Pigalle 100 spike in the store, a size 39 my TTS and it was perfect for me! I ended up bying boots instead so I havent tried 38,5 and 39,5. I would have done that if I was bying just to be sure.
> 
> Hope you get the rigth one!!!



Thanks for the reply, the pigalle 100 spike is out of stock in net a porter , they just have the red color and i dont like it. I will wait and see, i might get other style. Im new to louboutin and want a classic shoe and the pigalle is classic and the spike adds nice touch to it


----------



## mlemee

Hi, in Pigalles 120 I take a full size down and usually the boutique will tell you to do so. Im usually a 38 and take 37 in Pigalle. Did you clck the size and fit tab on net a porter? it would say it there


----------



## wannaprada

Barbieq8 said:
			
		

> Hello, i got a louboutin pigelle spike from net a porter but didnt know my size, so i get size it41.5. Im a US 10 so it41.5 is 11.5 US. Now its big and dont know what size should i get it41 or it40.5 please help. I dont have a chance to try them. I can put 1 finger in the back of the shoe the front is good because my  foot is wide. I will attache some pics. Thanks



For 120, one full size down; for the 100, TTS. There are also plenty of threads on Louboutin sizing, including Pigalle sizing here on TPF. You should check them out.


----------



## Barbieq8

wannaprada said:
			
		

> For 120, one full size down; for the 100, TTS. There are also plenty of threads on Louboutin sizing, including Pigalle sizing here on TPF. You should check them out.



Thank you so much for the help


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi ladies,

Looking to get Harletty in size 36.5 but worried about the shaft opening. I have a pretty thick calf soooo...
Any help is very appreciated


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Ok ladies hoping someone can help me...

I'm a CL TTS 35.5 with VERY wide and flat feet.  

Pigalle 100/Love Me 100/Bianca = 35
VP/NP/Jenny/Ron Ron = 35.5
Decollete = 36

I'm looking at some shoes:
Fifi 100
Declic 140

TIA


----------



## rock_girl

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Looking to get Harletty in size 36.5 but worried about the shaft opening. I have a pretty thick calf soooo...
> Any help is very appreciated



I have muscular calves and I have the harletty.  I will measure for you tonight after work.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Ok ladies hoping someone can help me...
> 
> I'm a CL TTS 35.5 with VERY wide and flat feet.
> 
> Pigalle 100/Love Me 100/Bianca = 35
> VP/NP/Jenny/Ron Ron = 35.5
> Decollete = 36
> 
> I'm looking at some shoes:
> Fifi 100
> Declic 140
> 
> TIA



My fifi and VP are the same size.


----------



## saartje1102

Hi everyone,

I need your opinion! I did a search, but did not find an answer...
I found a pair of authentic mago's in size 39.. But in my other Louboutins I wear 38. (I have the sultane in 38 and the nooka in 38) and even the chiarina in 37... Is the mago definetely too big for me?? It's the most beautiful shoe i've ever seen! Should I go for it..? Padding maybe? I have narrow feet, but long toes... 

Thank you!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> My fifi and VP are the same size.



Thanks C


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> Ok ladies hoping someone can help me...
> 
> I'm a CL TTS 35.5 with VERY wide and flat feet.
> 
> Pigalle 100/Love Me 100/Bianca = 35
> VP/NP/Jenny/Ron Ron = 35.5
> Decollete = 36
> 
> I'm looking at some shoes:
> Fifi 100
> Declic 140
> 
> TIA



You'd be 35.5 in Fifi 100 and Declic 140. 

Declic 140 is very challenging to wear and feels a little like Pigalle 120. I bought the Declic 140 a long time ago when they were first released, and sold them..  but then I forgot how they felt and re-bought them again recently as I really love the shape.. only to realise I still couldn't handle them, so off they went on eBay again! I had them in size 35 btw and they were a perfect fit.

Declic 120 is much more comfortable.. if you are after the old season Declics (pre 2009-2010), they run small and are a bit like the Decollete so you'd be 36, but in the newer season Declics they run more true to size, so 35.5. HTH 

PS: Fifi are almost exactly the same as Ron Rons, except they have thinner heels.. if you feel uncomfortable in the Ron Rons then maybe you should try on the Fifi first before committing to an online purchase??


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> You'd be 35.5 in Fifi 100 and Declic 140.
> 
> Declic 140 is very challenging to wear and feels a little like Pigalle 120. I bought the Declic 140 a long time ago when they were first released, and sold them..  but then I forgot how they felt and re-bought them again recently as I really love the shape.. only to realise I still couldn't handle them, so off they went on eBay again! I had them in size 35 btw and they were a perfect fit.
> 
> Declic 120 is much more comfortable.. if you are after the old season Declics (pre 2009-2010), they run small and are a bit like the Decollete so you'd be 36, but in the newer season Declics they run more true to size, so 35.5. HTH
> 
> PS: Fifi are almost exactly the same as Ron Rons, except they have thinner heels.. if you feel uncomfortable in the Ron Rons then maybe you should try on the Fifi first before committing to an online purchase??



Yep did some more research and found out about the challenging-ness of Declic 140.  They're so pretty though   But I've learnt after my Pigalle 120 incident.

Went to the Sydney boutique to try on Fifi but they didn't have any


----------



## JuliJenn

Hi! Can I please ask for your help?  I am really interested in the Lady Peep Spikes with the Leopard pony hair from this past Fall 2012, I think.  I am a 39 in a Coroclic and a 39 in Luxura, and Lux.  I am typically a 38.5 in Gucci and a 40 in Valentino.  Would you recommend a 39 or a 40 for me in the Lady Peep?  Thank you so much for your help!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## EverythingLuxe

Hello. I am new here to Purse Forum and still unsure how to navigate on the forum. I apologize ahead of time if I am posting in the wrong forum.
I need help with the Christian Louboutin Cataclou espadrilles sizing and fit. It says on the site that I should go a full size up? Anyone know if this is true? I am usually a size 37.5 in CL's (Lady Peeptoes, Highness..). My regular US size is 7. 
Please help!!


----------



## EverythingLuxe

JuliJenn said:


> Hi! Can I please ask for your help?  I am really interested in the Lady Peep Spikes with the Leopard pony hair from this past Fall 2012, I think.  I am a 39 in a Coroclic and a 39 in Luxura, and Lux.  I am typically a 38.5 in Gucci and a 40 in Valentino.  Would you recommend a 39 or a 40 for me in the Lady Peep?  Thank you so much for your help!  Happy Holidays!



Hi Hun. For the Lady Peep Spikes, they are TTS for your CL size. So go with a 39. Hope that helps.


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> Yep did some more research and found out about the challenging-ness of Declic 140.  They're so pretty though   But I've learnt after my Pigalle 120 incident.
> 
> Went to the Sydney boutique to try on Fifi but they didn't have any



How about DJ's? They have some awesome new stock in Perth DJs. But, typically, nothing in my size. bummer.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> How about DJ's? They have some awesome new stock in Perth DJs. But, typically, nothing in my size. bummer.



Nothing at Sydney DJs either.  They had Simples, Decollete, Bianca in closed-toe pumps.  Not even New Simples!

I'm beginning to think my TTS might be 35.....  I discovered in the past 24 hours I'm a 35 in Yolanda and although my Jennys are 35.5, I bought a pair in 35 this morning and they fit...


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> Nothing at Sydney DJs either.  They had Simples, Decollete, Bianca in closed-toe pumps.  Not even New Simples!
> 
> I'm beginning to think my TTS might be 35.....  I discovered in the past 24 hours I'm a 35 in Yolanda and although my Jennys are 35.5, I bought a pair in 35 this morning and they fit...



Yolanda is a larger cut. I'm 34.5 in them  Pics!!!

Ps: Maybe they haven't gotten their shipment yet. In Perth it's Christian Louboutin galore!!! Off the top of my head, Pigalle 100 black patent spikes, Lady Peep black patent spikes, Pigalle 100 fluo pink, Maryl black patent with red tip, Maryl red patent, Decollete 554 leopard pony hair (LOVE these!!!!), Divinoche 120 red/cameo rose suede, Vampanodo teal, on top of the regular classics...

edit: I should have said - my Yolandas are 35 but they are too big on me and should have gone down to 34.5 instead.. but I love the colour too much to consider letting them go!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> Yolanda is a larger cut. I'm 34.5 in them  Pics!!!
> 
> Ps: Maybe they haven't gotten their shipment yet. In Perth it's Christian Louboutin galore!!! Off the top of my head, Pigalle 100 black patent spikes, Lady Peep black patent spikes, Pigalle 100 fluo pink, Maryl black patent with red tip, Maryl red patent, Decollete 554 leopard pony hair (LOVE these!!!!), Divinoche 120 red/cameo rose suede, Vampanodo teal, on top of the regular classics...
> 
> edit: I should have said - my Yolandas are 35 but they are too big on me and should have gone down to 34.5 instead.. but I love the colour too much to consider letting them go!



Pics here.

Didn't buy any Yolandas but just tried them on.  Contemplating bleu saphir Yolandas when they come in.


----------



## Soli156

Hiyah! I'm looking at a pair of Pigalle 100's. I'm size 37.5 in my 120's, how do the 100's differ? 
Thanks!!


----------



## JuliJenn

EverythingLuxe said:


> Hi Hun. For the Lady Peep Spikes, they are TTS for your CL size. So go with a 39. Hope that helps.


Thank you so much for your help, EverythingLuxe!  The woman I am buying them from gave me a measurement of 9 to 9.5 for the insole, which would be really small, but she asked how to do the insole measurement and she may not have done it exactly right.  Based on your message and some of the other posts about the LP Spikes, I think I'm going to just go for it! There are also a pair of 40s available, but I definitely do not want to go too big! I've done that before and its so hard to fix.  Thank you again!  I really appreciate it!  Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## rock_girl

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Looking to get Harletty in size 36.5 but worried about the shaft opening. I have a pretty thick calf soooo...
> Any help is very appreciated





rock_girl said:


> I have muscular calves and I have the harletty.  I will measure for you tonight after work.



Here are the measurements:

Harletty Africa Suede size 40
*Circumference of top of boot shaft 13-16.25"* There is a little buckle you can use to adjust the size of the boot shaft opening.  My buckle is set with one more notch left at the end, which fits my 16" calves comfortable.


----------



## akillian24

Ack! DH at store right now...  I'm a 37.5 in LP (could do 37, but prefer less toe hang), 36.5 in watersnake biancas (could probably get away with 37 in patent) and a 36.5/37 in Filo cobra (would be a 37 in patent because it's a tight fit).  I'm at perfect 37 in YSL Tribtoo.

What would I be in a suede Daffodil?!  Help!  

TIA.


----------



## bougainvillier

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Ack! DH at store right now...  I'm a 37.5 in LP (could do 37, but prefer less toe hang), 36.5 in watersnake biancas (could probably get away with 37 in patent) and a 36.5/37 in Filo cobra (would be a 37 in patent because it's a tight fit).  I'm at perfect 37 in YSL Tribtoo.
> 
> What would I be in a suede Daffodil?!  Help!
> 
> TIA.



I'm 35 in patent LP, 34.5 in python LP (toe hang but I have narrow feet so this is to keep my heels in) 34.5 in patent Bianca. 35 in suede daf a bit loose but good enough. I would probably get away with 34.5. So I say 37 to be safe.


----------



## akillian24

bougainvillier said:


> I'm 35 in patent LP, 34.5 in python LP (toe hang but I have narrow feet so this is to keep my heels in) 34.5 in patent Bianca. 35 in suede daf a bit loose but good enough. I would probably get away with 34.5. So I say 37 to be safe.



Thank you X100!  
PS-  I *swoon* over exotic LPs. I don't have a pair yet, but someday.


----------



## bougainvillier

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Thank you X100!
> PS-  I *swoon* over exotic LPs. I don't have a pair yet, but someday.



You are welcome. It'll happen soon I'm sure


----------



## bambi_lashes

HI Ladies

Im looking at buying these but not sure on sizing. Can anyone help me identify what style these are please?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Boxed-Black-Jazz-Christian-Louboutin-RRP-525-/360532968412?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53f17083dc&nma=true&si=PeP5ElLlEMpsimBN20xyC7EhfE0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I am a size 5 and wondering if this style runs small or TTS.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shazzy99

Has anyone tried on the new patent pigalle 100's? They don't have the fluro pink in Sydney for me to try on. Normally I size up half a size to 37.5, but I have been told they are an even smaller fit and to size up to 38.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bambi_lashes said:


> HI Ladies
> 
> Im looking at buying these but not sure on sizing. Can anyone help me identify what style these are please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Boxed-Black-Jazz-Christian-Louboutin-RRP-525-/360532968412?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53f17083dc&nma=true&si=PeP5ElLlEMpsimBN20xyC7EhfE0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I am a size 5 and wondering if this style runs small or TTS.
> 
> Thanks in advance



They are Decollete and run very small.  You should go half a size up



shazzy99 said:


> Has anyone tried on the new patent pigalle 100's? They don't have the fluro pink in Sydney for me to try on. Normally I size up half a size to 37.5, but I have been told they are an even smaller fit and to size up to 38.



They had fluo pink at DJs Elizabeth St a few months ago when I was there.  Is that the colour you're talking about?


----------



## Soli156

Does anyone own the Pigalle plato 120? How are they in sizing, and how are they to walk in compared to regular 120's?


----------



## Christchrist

Soli156 said:
			
		

> Does anyone own the Pigalle plato 120? How are they in sizing, and how are they to walk in compared to regular 120's?



They are easy to walk in.  Like the piggy 100. The sizing is TTS.    My true to size is a 39.5. Pigalle Plato and pigalle 100. I'm 39.5.  Regular pigalle 120 I'm 38.5-39


----------



## Soli156

Christchrist said:


> They are easy to walk in.  Like the piggy 100. The sizing is TTS.    My true to size is a 39.5. Pigalle Plato and pigalle 100. I'm 39.5.  Regular pigalle 120 I'm 38.5-39



That's good! I have the regular 120's and they took me a long while to get used to and "break in". I'm 37.5 in those( toebox a little too snug, but good in length) and 38 in rollergirl. 38.5 is my regular size and the Plato's I'm looking to buy are 38. Do you think those would fit, considering they're 120 + platform.?


----------



## Christchrist

Soli156 said:
			
		

> That's good! I have the regular 120's and they took me a long while to get used to and "break in". I'm 37.5 in those( toebox a little too snug, but good in length) and 38 in rollergirl. 38.5 is my regular size and the Plato's I'm looking to buy are 38. Do you think those would fit, considering they're 120 + platform.?



Wait. They are a 120+ platform? So 140?


----------



## Soli156

Christchrist said:


> Wait. They are a 120+ platform? So 140?



They're Pigalle Plato 120mm. So not the regular, (" flat-sole") pigalle 120's, if this helps?


----------



## shazzy99

hermosa_vogue said:


> They are Decollete and run very small.  You should go half a size up
> 
> 
> 
> They had fluo pink at DJs Elizabeth St a few months ago when I was there.  Is that the colour you're talking about?



They are the ones, but they were all sold and there is a new release apparently. I originally tried them on and 38 was too big, so never ended up buying them as they had no other sizes. Which is why I thought to usually stick to 37.5, but when I contacted netaporter they say they run even smaller than normal pigalle's, so to get a 38. I've never been 38 in any CL's, but I really want to make sure I don't miss out on them this time.


----------



## Christchrist

Soli156 said:
			
		

> They're Pigalle Plato 120mm. So not the regular, (" flat-sole") pigalle 120's, if this helps?



Then they are tts. Get tts


----------



## ellegreene

Hi ladies, considering purchasing a pair of Bibi 140s. The fit model suggests going a half size up, would you agree?

I'm a TTS 35 in Louboutins. Should I go for the 35.5?


----------



## Soli156

Christchrist said:


> Then they are tts. Get tts



Thanks! 
Would you mind giving advice about Pigalle 100 too? This page says 1/2 down from TTS, but net-a-porter recommends next full size up..? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## bougainvillier

ellegreene said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, considering purchasing a pair of Bibi 140s. The fit model suggests going a half size up, would you agree?
> 
> I'm a TTS 35 in Louboutins. Should I go for the 35.5?



34.5. They fit same as Bianca which is half down


----------



## Christchrist

Soli156 said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> Would you mind giving advice about Pigalle 100 too? This page says 1/2 down from TTS, but net-a-porter recommends next full size up..?
> Thank you so much!



My pigalle 100 is tts. If I went down it wouldn't fit. I could go up but then it would flop off after it stretched.
I can't speak for others. This is what works for me. Now the pigalle 120 is down 1/2 to 1 size smaller than tts


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

Pigalle plato 120 size please?


----------



## Christchrist

kickb0xingkid3 said:
			
		

> Pigalle plato 120 size please?



Tts. I'm a 39.5 tts I take a 39.5 pp


----------



## akillian24

Pigalle 120 patent vs non-patent?  Do you still go down the full size for patent?


----------



## Wordsworth

Hi all 

Any idea how the Sonietta flat runs? Im looking at the SS13 spiked ones. My CL TTS is 41 (simples, ron rons, pigalle 100 among others) 40.5 in Bianca and 41.5 in décolleté. I've read they run large but as my foot is on the wide side of average I'm wondering if 41 would be best. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mandabeezy

Hi ladies, I posted this in the smaller size thread and no response. Hopefully someone could help me here 

I found a pair of miss platos on eBay in a size 36. I've seen some recommendations to take a half size or full size up. I am a TTS 36/6 in most if not all shoe brands. Can anyone help with this? Did you take them in TTS or how much did you size up?

Thank you in advance, it's much appreciated!


----------



## akillian24

Has anyone ever needed to go up a half size for Daffodils?  I ordered a half size down (36.5) and can't even get my foot into them.  I think I may actually need to bump to a 37.5?  Is that strange?


----------



## kham

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever needed to go up a half size for Daffodils?  I ordered a half size down (36.5) and can't even get my foot into them.  I think I may actually need to bump to a 37.5?  Is that strange?



I wouldn't go up to 37.5 for daffs. I have a pair half size down from tts and they're snug in the toe box but give with a few wears. I also have a pair tts and they have just a tad of heel slippage can I can still work with them.  If you can't work with the half size down, go tts, nothing more.


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Pigalle 120 patent vs non-patent?  Do you still go down the full size for patent?



They will stretch.  I still 1 size down. I can do 1/2 size but after they stretch I get heel slippage


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> They will stretch.  I still 1 size down. I can do 1/2 size but after they stretch I get heel slippage



Thanks girl!
This is going to be painful.  Welcome to the world of the 120 Pigalle I suppose!


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Thanks girl!
> This is going to be painful.  Welcome to the world of the 120 Pigalle I suppose!



If my pinky turns under I don't do it. Lol. I'm picky about my tootsies


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> If my pinky turns under I don't do it. Lol. I'm picky about my tootsies



How do you manage 120's without your pinky turning under?  I felt like my toes in their entirety were being banded under the balls of my feet.  So comfortable!


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:
			
		

> How do you manage 120's without your pinky turning under?  I felt like my toes in their entirety were being banded under the balls of my feet.  So comfortable!



I don't know lol. I won't wear a shoe if it does that though.


----------



## PinkPeonies

OMG im trying to figure out what size i am.

I am eyeing the Patent Hot Pink Pigalle 100 and I dont know what size to get.

This would be my first CL's and im usually an AUS 6 or a UK 4 or 23.5cm - 24cm feet.

I remember trying on some CL shoes and was able to fit into a 36.5, but it was a different style and after reading here that each style is different in sizing im even more flustered.

If someone could recommend a size?


----------



## Sexypiggy

Hello ladies, wondering if you can help me 

I am deciding between the patent new simple pump 100 in either 34.5 or 34.

The 34.5 is loose and I can slip a finger in the back of the shoe however the 34 is very snug and my toes feel a little squished with no "wriggle room". Lengthwise both are ok. 

Should I get the 34.5 and just pad it up or get the 34 and hope it will stretch. 

Any tips appreciated thank u ^^!!


----------



## akillian24

PinkPeonies said:


> OMG im trying to figure out what size i am.
> 
> I am eyeing the Patent Hot Pink Pigalle 100 and I dont know what size to get.
> 
> This would be my first CL's and im usually an AUS 6 or a UK 4 or 23.5cm - 24cm feet.
> 
> I remember trying on some CL shoes and was able to fit into a 36.5, but it was a different style and after reading here that each style is different in sizing im even more flustered.
> 
> If someone could recommend a size?



Do you remember what style of CL you tried on?
The Pigalle 100 pretty typically runs tts (your CL size).


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

akillian24 said:


> Has anyone ever needed to go up a half size for Daffodils?  I ordered a half size down (36.5) and can't even get my foot into them.  I think I may actually need to bump to a 37.5?  Is that strange?


Don't even think about going up to a 37.5.  You need them to hug your feet because the platform is so thick.  If you go up to a 37.5, it would be so wobbly you wont be able to walk.

As an indication, I am a US6.5 and took a 36.5 and they are very snug but when I tried the 37, I had heel slippage.  I cannot afford to have heel slippage at that height.

Hope this helps!


----------



## PinkPeonies

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Do you remember what style of CL you tried on?
> The Pigalle 100 pretty typically runs tts (your CL size).



Thanks for your reply. Im not very familiar with CL's style names. I tried on a few pairs just very quickly over time so the memory is hazy. 

It's strange that NAP would tell you to size up a whole size as this one runs very small. But when I tried looking for info on here, looked and read for about an hour, most who commented state the Pigalle 100 runs true to size. I'm trusting you ladies more than NAP.


----------



## akillian24

PinkPeonies said:


> Thanks for your reply. Im not very familiar with CL's style names. I tried on a few pairs just very quickly over time so the memory is hazy.
> 
> It's strange that NAP would tell you to size up a whole size as this one runs very small. But when I tried looking for info on here, looked and read for about an hour, most who commented state the Pigalle 100 runs true to size. I'm trusting you ladies more than NAP.



Yes - NAP sizing is off on quite a few CL styles if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## coconess

hey ladies 

sz. 38 in mbb (although i wish i had 38.5 instead) 
do you guys think i could do a 38 in clou noeud?
also i am an 8 US, but with wide feet 
TIA


----------



## akillian24

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Don't even think about going up to a 37.5.  You need them to hug your feet because the platform is so thick.  If you go up to a 37.5, it would be so wobbly you wont be able to walk.
> 
> As an indication, I am a US6.5 and took a 36.5 and they are very snug but when I tried the 37, I had heel slippage.  I cannot afford to have heel slippage at that height.
> 
> Hope this helps!



.... annnnddd you were SO right.  I ran in and (to my amazement) Nordstroms had a 37 Daff and I totally had heel slippage.  And oddly, I re-tried on the 36.5s and they were a snug fit.  I'm wondering if my feet were just uber swollen from all the holiday festivities (re: eating).  The 36.5 is my perfect Daf size.    Thanks HOT!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

akillian24 said:


> .... annnnddd you were SO right.  I ran in and (to my amazement) Nordstroms had a 37 Daff and I totally had heel slippage.  And oddly, I re-tried on the 36.5s and they were a snug fit.  I'm wondering if my feet were just uber swollen from all the holiday festivities (re: eating).  The 36.5 is my perfect Daf size.    Thanks HOT!


----------



## PollyGal

Wordsworth said:


> Hi all
> 
> Any idea how the Sonietta flat runs? Im looking at the SS13 spiked ones. My CL TTS is 41 (simples, ron rons, pigalle 100 among others) 40.5 in Bianca and 41.5 in décolleté. I've read they run large but as my foot is on the wide side of average I'm wondering if 41 would be best.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, I tried these on yesterday and needed to take a half size smaller (at least). Didn't buy them in the end as they were too low cut for me. 
Fab flats though!!


----------



## Wordsworth

PollyGal said:


> Hi, I tried these on yesterday and needed to take a half size smaller (at least). Didn't buy them in the end as they were too low cut for me.
> Fab flats though!!



Thanks PollyGal! I'm rethinking because of the low cut point you mentioned.


----------



## 318Platinum

Hi. I just want to know form the experts:: Does the Lady Peep fit/ insole measure the same as the Madame Butterfly Booty? Any help you all may be able to provide will be greatly appreciated!! Thanks in advance ;-D


----------



## teachgirl789

Hi everyone! Do the Love Me flats run True to your CL size?
Bianca's 140= 41.5
Very Prive= 42
Patent Pagaille 120= 41
Simple 100, FILO, & Open toes = 41.5

Am I a 41.5 in the flats as well?


----------



## teachgirl789

teachgirl789 said:


> Hi everyone! Do the Love Me flats run True to your CL size?
> Bianca's 140= 41.5
> Very Prive= 42
> Patent Pagaille 120= 41
> Simple 100, FILO, & Open toes = 41.5
> 
> Am I a 41.5 in the flats as well?



Also, do the VP 100mm run bigger than the VP 120mm?  Would I be the same size in both???  Help a.s.a.p if possible trying to snatch up some on final sale.  THANKS!


----------



## teachgirl789

Do the Very Prive 100mm fit larger than the Very Prive 120mm?????????


----------



## mularice

teachgirl789 said:
			
		

> Do the Very Prive 100mm fit larger than the Very Prive 120mm?????????



I am not 100% sure but I think I tried the 100 on and took it the same as my 120..


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi ladies,

I want to buy the lady peep sling 150 in glitter. How do these run. 
I own
Bianca in 36, very tight in the toebox
Décolleté 554 in 36.5 perfect
Maudissima in 36.5
Nine west 36
Steve madden 36.5

Because the Bianca s are so tight I am feeling like maybe my TTS is 36.5?
Would I take a 36 or a 36.5?


----------



## teachgirl789

mularice said:
			
		

> I am not 100% sure but I think I tried the 100 on and took it the same as my 120..



Thanks


----------



## mularice

I am thinking about the Banane (peep toe platform). I am pretty sure I tried it in a 36.5 and it was too big but I'm worried I may have tried it in a 36 with it still being big. I can't for the life of me remember!

I take 36.5 in VP and Maggies but a 37 in Decoletté 868
I take a 36 in Bianca

My main issue is that I will probably want a 36 but if they are too big I am doomed as I will fall over in them. Just hoping that 36 will fit? Any insight into the sizing would help as I know it generally comes up big?


----------



## bougainvillier

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Hi. I just want to know form the experts:: Does the Lady Peep fit/ insole measure the same as the Madame Butterfly Booty? Any help you all may be able to provide will be greatly appreciated!! Thanks in advance ;-D



Yes they do run the same for me. I take LP MBB both the same size as my daffodils. I'm in the small size range tho. They also have the same height and arch. HTH


----------



## bougainvillier

InAweWithLoubi said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I want to buy the lady peep sling 150 in glitter. How do these run.
> I own
> Bianca in 36, very tight in the toebox
> Décolleté 554 in 36.5 perfect
> Maudissima in 36.5
> Nine west 36
> Steve madden 36.5
> 
> Because the Bianca s are so tight I am feeling like maybe my TTS is 36.5?
> Would I take a 36 or a 36.5?



I took Bianca's in 34.5 décolleté in 35.5 and my tts is 35. I have narrow feet. I also take LP sling in 34.5 (tight fit) or 35.


----------



## mularice

Hi Ladies! Happy New Year!

Can anyone advise me on Lady Daf sizing in suede? My CL size is 36.5 usually (VP and Maggies) and 37 for Decoletté. I have Miss Clichy in 37 but I think a 36.5 would be a better fit.

Do you think 36.5 in lady daf would be ok? I'm scared of the toe box..


----------



## bougainvillier

mularice said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies! Happy New Year!
> 
> Can anyone advise me on Lady Daf sizing in suede? My CL size is 36.5 usually (VP and Maggies) and 37 for Decoletté. I have Miss Clichy in 37 but I think a 36.5 would be a better fit.
> 
> Do you think 36.5 in lady daf would be ok? I'm scared of the toe box..



36.5 or even 37 since the straps will help keep your foot in


----------



## martehh

Hi!

I am wondering about the sizing of black lace Ambrosinas. I usually wear 39, (my american shoes are 8 or 8.5s), and I have quite wide feet. Have never tried on CLs before. I see that the Ambrosinas are listed as TTS, but my question is if you think I could give a size 40 a go. Have found a beautiful, used pair on sale, for about $120..


----------



## PinkPeonies

Hi all, me Louboutin cherry has been popped and they're just amazing. 

I just need some advice. These Pigalle 100 are a 36.5. As you can see on the photo there's some room in the heel area. Do you think I would be best getting a 36? 

Please note that it's morning here, I've read that in the afternoon your feet can swell. 
They're comfortable to walk in and I'm not getting any heel slippage yet. But I am on carpeted ground and obviously not walking at a normal walking pace. 

Could a sole insert work? Do the patents pigalles stretch quite a bit? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Christchrist

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> Hi all, me Louboutin cherry has been popped and they're just amazing.
> 
> I just need some advice. These Pigalle 100 are a 36.5. As you can see on the photo there's some room in the heel area. Do you think I would be best getting a 36?
> 
> Please note that it's morning here, I've read that in the afternoon your feet can swell.
> They're comfortable to walk in and I'm not getting any heel slippage yet. But I am on carpeted ground and obviously not walking at a normal walking pace.
> 
> Could a sole insert work? Do the patents pigalles stretch quite a bit?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Insole might work. Those look a while size too big


----------



## PinkPeonies

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Insole might work. Those look a while size too big



Thanks Christchrist. You think if I got a 35.5 that it would stretch over time?

With other patent shoes, they just haven't stretched for me, hence why I didn't want to risk it. 

Should these fit tightly at first? Really sorry for all the questions and I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Christchrist

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> Thanks Christchrist. You think if I got a 35.5 that it would stretch over time?
> 
> With other patent shoes, they just haven't stretched for me, hence why I didn't want to risk it.
> 
> Should these fit tightly at first? Really sorry for all the questions and I appreciate the advice.



I have yet to break in my patent shoes. Have you tried a 35.5? 
Never too many questions. Everyone here is so helpful


----------



## PinkPeonies

Christchrist said:


> I have yet to break in my patent shoes. Have you tried a 35.5?
> Never too many questions. Everyone here is so helpful


Thank you, I really appreciate it.

I have ordered the 36, those will be a little tighter and ill put insoles and heel grips in them.

Im a little uncomfortable going down a whole size. The 36.5 fits nicely as they are now and I think if I put heel grips and insoles, they would be fine, and a 36 would just be nicely snug, which is why I want. 

These would only be a special occasion shoe, so they wouldnt get to a point where they would get a lot of wear and stretch to the max.

I havent tried on 35.5, everytime I go to the Sydney store, they never have them and i've tried one a few pairs but do not remember their names as I didnt realize each shoe sizing was so different. Last time I tried one on was at Saks in San Fran when I was on holidays and I remember them being a 36.5, but they weren't the Pigalles 100, they had a rounded toe I remember, so they may have been the Simples.


----------



## Sexypiggy

Woops bumped wrong post


----------



## princesslittlep

Hi, I have only one pair of Louboutins, the 150 Bordeaux in suede/ python. I ordered a uk5, or eu 38, as this is always my size in all regular shoes, eg also. These are a bit big and a smaller size would probably have been better. I am now looking at suede Jenny sling backs and spiked lady peeps. Can you tell me what size you think would be best?
Thanks


----------



## mularice

Help help help!

Love Me 100, 85 and flats. What is the sizing like? Should I take my VP size for all or bigger/smaller?

36.5 VP/Maggie
37 Decoletté
37.5 Fred flats (they lace up really narrow)

TIA!


----------



## ayobeckah

does anyone know how this will fit - i had no luck finding them in store and I'm DYING for an all red pair of louboutins ):

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/331067


----------



## Christchrist

ayobeckah said:
			
		

> does anyone know how this will fit - i had no luck finding them in store and I'm DYING for an all red pair of louboutins ):
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/331067



Like a piggy 120


----------



## coconess

coconess said:


> hey ladies
> 
> sz. 38 in mbb (although i wish i had 38.5 instead)
> do you guys think i could do a 38 in clou noeud?
> also i am an 8 US, but with wide feet
> TIA



no opinions? 
i have heard that clou noeud runs small.. and i know that ill have room in the front and back since theyre sling, but i am still unsure since i wish i had a bigger size in mbb..


----------



## mularice

coconess said:
			
		

> no opinions?
> i have heard that clou noeud runs small.. and i know that ill have room in the front and back since theyre sling, but i am still unsure since i wish i had a bigger size in mbb..



I am not an expert but my SA once told me the MMB comes up small. So if you can just about do them in a 38 then I guess you can do a sling peep in a 38? The only problem I see is that you might get front overhang.. But if you don't get that in MMB you should be fine. HTH!


----------



## coconess

yes that helped, i need all the advice i can get, thank you! 

i dont have overhang in the front, my feet are pretty wide lol. 

thanks again


----------



## DaisyV

Bri 333 said:


> Need help with sizing for a Lady Max spike t strap sandal. Usually wear a 36.5 or 37 in non-CL brands. Should I get TTS or half size or full size up?


Hi, I'm looking into the Lady Max T Strap also. I'm the same size as you are in non CL brands (36.5 or 37). Did you decide to order TTS? If so, 36.5 or 37?


----------



## angelcove

Hi!!!! I want a pr of patent spiked pigalle 100. What size do I need?confused1:
I  have vp, mbb, Banane, mbp 140 size 36.5
I wear boots, Madame Claude, rolando, clichy 100 in size 37.  Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## texas87

angelcove said:
			
		

> Hi!!!! I want a pr of patent spiked pigalle 100. What size do I need?confused1:
> I  have vp, mbb, Banane, mbp 140 size 36.5
> I wear boots, Madame Claude, rolando, clichy 100 in size 37.  Thanks for the advice!!



I'd go with your VP size so a 36.5. Pigalle 100 fits TTS. Hth!


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> I'd go with your VP size so a 36.5. Pigalle 100 fits TTS. Hth!



I second that


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mularice said:


> Help help help!
> 
> Love Me 100, 85 and flats. What is the sizing like? Should I take my VP size for all or bigger/smaller?
> 
> 36.5 VP/Maggie
> 37 Decoletté
> 37.5 Fred flats (they lace up really narrow)
> 
> TIA!



I take 100 and 85 in 35 and I'm exactly one size smaller than you so I'd say 36 for you. Flats I would guess 35.5 for you


----------



## audmed

hi ladies if im a 40 in a simple pump what would I be in a prorata? also does it have more or less toe coverage than the simples? Also im trying to gauge what the different is between the new simple & prorata bc they both have a platform etc...any help would be appreciated. thx


----------



## QTbebe

Hi Everyone i'm a TTS 37 in CL

37 in declic, very prive, filo (with heel grip, 36.5 is too short) 36.5 in simple 85 and 36 in pigalle 120, would a size 37 maggie 160 fit me? I don't mind adding foot petals. I just know that I can not fit in anything 37.5 its too bit.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mularice said:


> Help help help!
> 
> Love Me 100, 85 and flats. What is the sizing like? Should I take my VP size for all or bigger/smaller?
> 
> 36.5 VP/Maggie
> 37 Decoletté
> 37.5 Fred flats (they lace up really narrow)
> 
> TIA!


My Love Me and Decollette is a 37 where my VP is a 36.5


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

QTbebe said:


> Hi Everyone i'm a TTS 37 in CL
> 
> 37 in declic, very prive, filo (with heel grip, 36.5 is too short) 36.5 in simple 85 and 36 in pigalle 120, would a size 37 maggie 160 fit me? I don't mind adding foot petals. I just know that I can not fit in anything 37.5 its too bit.


I am 36.5 in VP, Filo 37, Pigalle 120 36 and Maggies a 37.


----------



## Ellep85

Hi, I'm looking at two different shoes; lady peep and highness. I wear a US 9 in all other brands. I own the banana in 39.5 which is actually a bit too small since I have long toes, so I really need a 40. I would say my foot is narrow to average. Please advise of what size I should get in both shoes. Thanx ladies!


----------



## Missshiv

Hi ladies

Can anyone tell me how the step n roll fit? I have biancas in 39, Madame butterfly booty in 38.5, pigalles in 38, decolettes in 38( but they are a bit tight) any help would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## angelcove

Thank you Texas87 & Christchrist! I have a pr on its way.
I have a pr on its way.  Hope they fit!!


----------



## tracy15006

Hi Everyone,

I am new to CL. I would like to ask which size I should order for Love Me and Pigalove flats since I wear Chanel flats size 38 and Chanel boots size 38.5. Thank you so much!!


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! I have Simples 100s in 36, Biancas in 35.5, Decolettes in 36.5, and Rolandos in 36.5. What size would I take for Miss Clichy? I'm interested in buying a pair that is 35.5 and the lady measured the insole at 9". Thank you!!


----------



## renstar

1 - My size in non-CL brand shoes is 5.5.
2 - My feet width is average size/slightly wide.
3 - I have Decollete 100 patent, Filo 120 kid (could have went with 35.5), Pigalle 85 jazz, Love Me 100 patent, espadrilles (can't remember name), Lavalliere 100 suede (could have went went 35.5), Rock & Gold 120 suede (could have went with 35.5), Armadillo bride in size 36. Yolanda 120&100 patent in 35.5. 
4 - What size should I take in Mehari? My concern is the straps - I don't want them too tight. I've tried on the ankle straps on Armadillo bride fits kind of tight (i have cankles...) lol

Thanks!


----------



## gemxoxo

hello,
i have a pair of patent bianca's in a 39.  they are a tad long, but i needed to size up because my toes were squished and i wanted to be able to insert foot petals.  what size should i order in the cobra filo?  one sa told me a 38.5 because they run bigger than the bianca....
thanks


----------



## Christchrist

gemxoxo said:
			
		

> hello,
> i have a pair of patent bianca's in a 39.  they are a tad long, but i needed to size up because my toes were squished and i wanted to be able to insert foot petals.  what size should i order in the cobra filo?  one sa told me a 38.5 because they run bigger than the bianca....
> thanks



I ordered my filo and Bianca in the same size. My cobra filo is tts


----------



## gemxoxo

Christchrist said:


> I ordered my filo and Bianca in the same size. My cobra filo is tts



thank you for the response.  i am worried that the cobra will stretch too much, what do you think?  i tried on lp in a 39 and they were too big.  i'm nervous since these are final sale


----------



## Christchrist

gemxoxo said:
			
		

> thank you for the response.  i am worried that the cobra will stretch too much, what do you think?  i tried on lp in a 39 and they were too big.  i'm nervous since these are final sale



You don't want and slippage then. My FILO is snug. When it stretches it will be fine.


----------



## PursePrincess24

morning ladies  if im a 41 in simple/new simple what would i take a decollete jazz in? (round toe not pointy) i believe they run small correct?


----------



## Metteandersen

hi girls
I hoping you can help me. I´m a size 40.5 in the simple patent- would I also be able to fit a pair of ron rons patent i a size 40.5? I checked the size guide but it did not really help me


----------



## ayobeckah

Please please please help me ! I'm dying for a pair of my own signourneys and they're popping up everywhere but I am clueless when it comes to the sizing. I asked some people and they said it ran tts, some went up a half size, others a whole. My feet itself are an exact 9 inches from heel to longest toe  In the decollette 858 (or w.e) I'm a 36 exact and those fit perfect. I have a pair of fifi's and those for me are a size 35.5, and a pair of declics size 36, but the back does sort of slip off, but there's no gap ugh please someone help me this was supposed to be my birthday present to myself until I looked more into it and got beyond confused !!


----------



## bougainvillier

PursePrincess24 said:
			
		

> morning ladies  if im a 41 in simple/new simple what would i take a decollete jazz in? (round toe not pointy) i believe they run small correct?



I take décolleté half bigger than simples


----------



## bougainvillier

Metteandersen said:
			
		

> hi girls
> I hoping you can help me. I´m a size 40.5 in the simple patent- would I also be able to fit a pair of ron rons patent i a size 40.5? I checked the size guide but it did not really help me



I take Ron Ron and simples in the same size


----------



## v1122e

Hi! 

I was hoping to order the suede filos, but am not sure which size to order...I wear a 36.5 in decollete and 36 in yolanda. Please help!


----------



## PursePrincess24

bougainvillier said:


> I take décolleté half bigger than simples


thank u!!


----------



## Sweet_Jasmine

Hi,
I'm a US 8 and 38.5 in most CLs for example I'm a 38.5 in Daffodile, 38.5 in Volpi, 38.5 in Declic. I have normal wide feet.
If I get Exagona in 39 will it be too big?
Please advice. TIA )


----------



## mrl1005

v1122e said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I was hoping to order the suede filos, but am not sure which size to order...I wear a 36.5 in decollete and 36 in yolanda. Please help!



I take Filos 1/2 down from my CL TTS.

In the décolleté, you should size 1/2 up. So, IMO I think you should order the filo in a 35.5 (because suede will stretch). If you rather not deal with the breaking in process, I'd take it in your tts and pad if necessary.


----------



## v1122e

mrl1005 said:


> I take Filos 1/2 down from my CL TTS.
> 
> In the décolleté, you should size 1/2 up. So, IMO I think you should order the filo in a 35.5 (because suede will stretch). If you rather not deal with the breaking in process, I'd take it in your tts and pad if necessary.



Thanks for your help!  Hopefully I can score a pair from the sale!


----------



## blairxoxo

i have ron ron in size 37.5. it fit perfectly and after a year, its little loose
i have simple 85mm kid leather in 37.5 (have a little room in back where i can kind of put my pinky in it)
i have simple 100mm patent in 36.5. toe is a little tight but not too bad and size 37 was too big.

what size should i get for  pigalle plato in pewter 120MM?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

blairxoxo said:


> i have ron ron in size 37.5. it fit perfectly and after a year, its little loose
> i have simple 85mm kid leather in 37.5 (have a little room in back where i can kind of put my pinky in it)
> i have simple 100mm patent in 36.5. toe is a little tight but not too bad and size 37 was too big.
> 
> what size should i get for  pigalle plato in pewter 120MM?



I think you'd be a 37 in PP120


----------



## mrl1005

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> i have ron ron in size 37.5. it fit perfectly and after a year, its little loose
> i have simple 85mm kid leather in 37.5 (have a little room in back where i can kind of put my pinky in it)
> i have simple 100mm patent in 36.5. toe is a little tight but not too bad and size 37 was too big.
> 
> what size should i get for  pigalle plato in pewter 120MM?



I'd go with a 37, as hermosa said. It will be a little snug but then it will fit perfectly. If you don't want to break in, I'd do the 37.5 and then pad if necessary.


----------



## googy

Hi girls! does anyone have any idea how Moulage Ankle Boots run?
Just in leather ones. Just in general. I did not see them in the size fit table at the beginning.
Thanks


----------



## disxgrlxhustlin

Hi ladies. I need advice on Love Me, please! I have size 37, but they are snug, but I'm afraid that with the sale dwindling, I won't find a 37.5 (assuming 37.5 would be a better fit). What should I do? Does the shoe eventually show bad stretching where your toes are pushed up against the leather? I want to keep them but I'm afraid it will be noticeable that they might not be my size.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

disxgrlxhustlin said:


> Hi ladies. I need advice on Love Me, please! I have size 37, but they are snug, but I'm afraid that with the sale dwindling, I won't find a 37.5 (assuming 37.5 would be a better fit). What should I do? Does the shoe eventually show bad stretching where your toes are pushed up against the leather? I want to keep them but I'm afraid it will be noticeable that they might not be my size.



My Love Me's were very snug and a bit toe-crunching initially but after only 3-4 wears they've loosened up a lot and they're patent.  I wouldn't risk missing out on the style completely if you return these and can't find 37.5


----------



## disxgrlxhustlin

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> My Love Me's were very snug and a bit toe-crunching initially but after only 3-4 wears they've loosened up a lot and they're patent.  I wouldn't risk missing out on the style completely if you return these and can't find 37.5



Thanks so much for your feedback! I am definitely going to hold on to them.


----------



## audmed

Hi ladies if I'm a size 40 in simple pumps do you think a 40.5 in the patent Ron Ron wedges would be too big or do they typically fit slightly smaller? Thx


----------



## cna

If I wear a 36 in simples and a 36.5 in decolletes, what size should I get in FILO?  Are they tts?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Does the pigalle 100 fit TTS ?


----------



## mrl1005

sleepyl0verxgrl said:
			
		

> Does the pigalle 100 fit TTS ?



I take my pigalle 100 tts or you can go 1/2 down.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> I take my pigalle 100 tts or you can go 1/2 down.



Cuz on barneys and netaporter it said it run 1 size smaller . Their size is like so confusing lol . Thanks I will just take a 5.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Cuz on barneys and netaporter it said it run 1 size smaller . Their size is like so confusing lol . Thanks I will just take a 5.



I take them 1/2 size down from tts.


----------



## Sabroc

True size: Size 6 us
Purchased louboutin: Lady peep 36.5 wear with insoles (unsure when purchased)
Bianca's 36.5 2011 wear with insoles 
Lady clou 2012 36.5
Foot width: average 

Looking to buy a pair of pigalle 120 studded pumps in size 36 
I heard the sizing runs large would these fit ? 

Thanks


----------



## ayobeckah

Sabroc said:
			
		

> True size: Size 6 us
> Purchased louboutin: Lady peep 36.5 wear with insoles (unsure when purchased)
> Bianca's 36.5 2011 wear with insoles
> Lady clou 2012 36.5
> Foot width: average
> 
> Looking to buy a pair of pigalle 120 studded pumps in size 36
> I heard the sizing runs large would these fit ?
> 
> Thanks



I'd go half a size down for these especially if they're the 120's.


----------



## bougainvillier

Sabroc said:
			
		

> True size: Size 6 us
> Purchased louboutin: Lady peep 36.5 wear with insoles (unsure when purchased)
> Bianca's 36.5 2011 wear with insoles
> Lady clou 2012 36.5
> Foot width: average
> 
> Looking to buy a pair of pigalle 120 studded pumps in size 36
> I heard the sizing runs large would these fit ?
> 
> Thanks



I know this sounds absurd but you might need a 35 if its nappa base. At least 35.5 for patent. Looks like you are CL tts 36. And pigalle 120 is famous for running big. The spiked ones are worse.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bougainvillier said:


> I know this sounds absurd but you might need a 35 if its nappa base. At least 35.5 for patent. Looks like you are CL tts 36. And pigalle 120 is famous for running big. The spiked ones are worse.



Agree with this


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ayobeckah said:


> I'd go half a size down for these especially if they're the 120's.


I am a true US6.5 and my LPs and Biancas are a 36.5.

My regular Pigalle120s are 36.  If you are looking for a black nappa spikes a 36, (might be able to do a 35.5 since nappa is very soft) but for patent spikes such as the red/red, black/black, white/white, because the patent is so tough to the point it bites into my skin, I went half up to a 36.5.

My foot width is average to slightly wider.

I am sorry if I am contradicting others advice and confusing you.
If you have any other styles as an indication, it might help?


----------



## a4alice

I'm a true US6 (pretty much true for most brands even Manolo I'm a 36, except for Chanel which is 36.5 and 37 for me). I'm considering my first pair of Louboutin and have laid my eyes on the patent Pigalle Plato 120. Does anyone know how they run/which size I should get? Thanks!


----------



## bougainvillier

a4alice said:
			
		

> I'm a true US6 (pretty much true for most brands even Manolo I'm a 36, except for Chanel which is 36.5 and 37 for me). I'm considering my first pair of Louboutin and have laid my eyes on the patent Pigalle Plato 120. Does anyone know how they run/which size I should get? Thanks!



I'm 35.5 in Chanel and US5. I take pp 120 in 34.5. Could do 35 but has heel slippage. I have narrow feet btw


----------



## honeybunch

a4alice said:


> I'm a true US6 (pretty much true for most brands even Manolo I'm a 36, except for Chanel which is 36.5 and 37 for me). I'm considering my first pair of Louboutin and have laid my eyes on the patent Pigalle Plato 120. Does anyone know how they run/which size I should get? Thanks!


I have narrow feet but I took the PP120 true to size.  Some ladies do size down by half a size but I thought the TTS was perfect on me.


----------



## a4alice

bougainvillier said:


> I'm 35.5 in Chanel and US5. I take pp 120 in 34.5. Could do 35 but has heel slippage. I have narrow feet btw




The thing is, the PP120 in normal leather seems TTS or even a bit too large, but in the patent the reviews I read online are mostly small to size (by 0.5 or even 1) and sometimes TTS. Now I'm really confused.....


----------



## a4alice

honeybunch said:


> I have narrow feet but I took the PP120 true to size.  Some ladies do size down by half a size but I thought the TTS was perfect on me.



Is this the regular leather or patent?


----------



## honeybunch

a4alice said:


> Is this the regular leather or patent?



patent.  I guess kid leather would stretch more so you could down half a size.  Are your feet wide or narrow or just normal?


----------



## bougainvillier

a4alice said:
			
		

> The thing is, the PP120 in normal leather seems TTS or even a bit too large, but in the patent the reviews I read online are mostly small to size (by 0.5 or even 1) and sometimes TTS. Now I'm really confused.....



I'm talking about patent leather. And this is recent season. The past fall winter black patent actually


----------



## a4alice

honeybunch said:


> patent.  I guess kid leather would stretch more so you could down half a size.  Are your feet wide or narrow or just normal?



I would say my feet are normal. Last time I purchased two pumps from Chanel, one in size 36.5 and the other in 37 (I didn't get to try them on though) and it turns out that when I tried them on at home, the 36.5 first fits perfect, but as I started walking in them they were super tight at the toe box and I just couldn't break into them (I guess it's because it's suede...). Whereas for the 37, it felt loose first but at least I could walk in it and not having it hurt my feet. I'm just scared of the same problem for the Louboutins where I would think I could get them TTS and it would seem fit initially but later on realize they cannot be broken in because it's patent.


----------



## Lingie

Hi ladies, is rolando smaller in fit? My toes felt Crush in the toe box.. I wonder if its coz of that elastic thing at the back pushing my foot forward.


----------



## mularice

Lingie said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, is rolando smaller in fit? My toes felt Crush in the toe box.. I wonder if its coz of that elastic thing at the back pushing my foot forward.



Typically most find Rolando is small so they size up 0.5 to a whole size. Many find Rolando just doesn't work for them because the toe box is very small.


----------



## Lingie

mularice said:
			
		

> Typically most find Rolando is small so they size up 0.5 to a whole size. Many find Rolando just doesn't work for them because the toe box is very small.



Ohh, I shouldn't have rush into it! It's final sales and I can't return... Sob


----------



## crystalhowlett

What is the recommendation for a lady daf? TTS, .5 Down or up? 

I'm wearing a 38 to 38.5. I can't really say what my Louboutin size is anymore.  Pregnancy got me.


----------



## Sabroc

bougainvillier said:


> I know this sounds absurd but you might need a 35 if its nappa base. At least 35.5 for patent. Looks like you are CL tts 36. And pigalle 120 is famous for running big. The spiked ones are worse.


It's the patent black on black style but I think to be safe the 36 will definitely fit correct? If they are a tad big I could always put insoles in them as we'll however I'm just scared to go a whole size down (35.5) in case there is no way they will be fitting. 
Thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## Sabroc

ayobeckah said:


> I'd go half a size down for these especially if they're the 120's.


Perfect so the 36 should be fine 
thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Sweet_Jasmine

Hi, anybody know what Exagona runs? I'm a US8 and a true Louboutin 38.5
Please suggest. Thank you so much!!


----------



## foxyqt

Anyone know how the Flo slingbacks run?

These are my sizes:
Old VP = 37
Decolette 37.5
Ambro Lace Pumps = 37.5
Rolandzip Pumps = 37
Sexy 100 Pumps = 37


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Lingie said:


> Ohh, I shouldn't have rush into it! It's final sales and I can't return... Sob


Are your toes crushed in a way where your toes are bent inside the toe-box?  If that is the case, the length isn't enough.  If the toe-box is just crunching the sides of your toes or above, you have a chance.

I am a US6.5 and originally bought the 37.5 patent Rolandos.  It was a toe killer, but they stretched out to the point I had heel slippage.  Wearable barefooted, but not a chance with hosiery.  I then bought a 37 and it was also a killer, but I used a shoe stretcher and now they are wearable with hosiery.  I know they would stretch to the point I would be able to wear them barefooted eventually.

Good luck.  They are gorgeous!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

foxyqt said:


> Anyone know how the Flo slingbacks run?
> 
> These are my sizes:
> Old VP = 37
> Decolette 37.5
> Ambro Lace Pumps = 37.5
> Rolandzip Pumps = 37
> Sexy 100 Pumps = 37


TTS.  I am US6.5 and when I tried them on at the boutique, 36.5 was perfect.


----------



## foxyqt

Thanks, *HelenOfTroy45*!


----------



## poppyseed

Hi ladies, does anyone have some advise on Bambou sizing please?
I am TTS 37 1/2 , do you think I can squeeze into 37?  Looking at them in suede, so maybe they would stretch?
I couldn't get into MC Glitter No Prives in 37 due to tightness on toe box, but they are much older style...


----------



## _Danielle_

poppyseed said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone have some advise on Bambou sizing please?
> I am TTS 37 1/2 , do you think I can squeeze into 37?  Looking at them in suede, so maybe they would stretch?
> I couldn't get into MC Glitter No Prives in 37 due to tightness on toe box, but they are much older style...



I think you wouldn't be happy with a 37 poppy they are really tight


----------



## Daphne Alaina

I can't seem to find the Malliot on this list. Can someone please tell me how it runs? Thanks!


----------



## LouboutinNewbie

I bought my first pair, Fifi 85 pony, size 38. I'm a US 8. They are uncomfortable. How can I tell if they need to be broken in or are just too small?


----------



## mularice

LouboutinNewbie said:


> I bought my first pair, Fifi 85 pony, size 38. I'm a US 8. They are uncomfortable. How can I tell if they need to be broken in or are just too small?



Where are they uncomfortable? Is it that your toes are really crunched or do you have problems actually getting your feet into them?

I have to say I know when they are too tight on me when I feel like my foot is going to burst out. Almost like a stuffed sausage! Toes are crushed so much that I can't really walk in them and length wise they are tightttt.

Breaking them in to me is when I can walk in them but they just need to give around the widest part of my foot and my toes are tight but not scrunched up. They are also fine length wise and possibly even have heel slippage (as this occurs for allllllll my shoes).


----------



## LouboutinNewbie

mularice said:


> Where are they uncomfortable? Is it that your toes are really crunched or do you have problems actually getting your feet into them?
> 
> I have to say I know when they are too tight on me when I feel like my foot is going to burst out. Almost like a stuffed sausage! Toes are crushed so much that I can't really walk in them and length wise they are tightttt.
> 
> Breaking them in to me is when I can walk in them but they just need to give around the widest part of my foot and my toes are tight but not scrunched up. They are also fine length wise and possibly even have heel slippage (as this occurs for allllllll my shoes).


Thank you for the advice! I'll try them on again tonight and see how they feel


----------



## kham

Does anyone know how the armadillo bride runs?


----------



## linakpl

.


----------



## poppyseed

_Danielle_ said:
			
		

> I think you wouldn't be happy with a 37 poppy they are really tight



Thank you Dani!! Didn't get them in the end.


----------



## linakpl

Does anyone know how Fetilos run? I've read in posts that you should go up anywhere between .5 to a full size. So you would recommend a sizing equivalent to Rolandos/Decolletes? I'm asking about the smaller size range 35.5-6ish. Thank you!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

kham said:


> Does anyone know how the armadillo bride runs?



I've heard they run pretty big


----------



## kham

hermosa_vogue said:


> I've heard they run pretty big



thank you!


----------



## akillian24

crystalhowlett said:


> What is the recommendation for a lady daf? TTS, .5 Down or up?
> 
> I'm wearing a 38 to 38.5. I can't really say what my Louboutin size is anymore.  Pregnancy got me.



I just went through this.  I'm a very TTS 37 in CL.  My Dafs are 36.5 because I want them snug-  you can't have any heel slippage at that height without it ending badly.  With a lady daf you probably have a bit more grace, but I'd still do the 38 rather than the 38.5.


----------



## Lingie

Hi ladies,

How's the fit of new peanut? I'm a size 38.5 on simple pumps but I have wide feet. Should I get 38.5 for new peanut? Tia!


----------



## Shel_178

I am normally a US size 7.5 & have narrow feet. The shoes I am interested in are Volpi Poppi d'Orsay pumps (I believe from 2011-12). I'm just not sure if I'd be a 37.5 or 38 & won't be able to return them once I've ordered them.

polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=51661904


----------



## kham

Shel_178 said:


> I am normally a US size 7.5 & have narrow feet. The shoes I am interested in are Volpi Poppi d'Orsay pumps (I believe from 2011-12). I'm just not sure if I'd be a 37.5 or 38 & won't be able to return them once I've ordered them.
> 
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=51661904



They run big. I took my gold Volpi in my Pigalle size, which is full size down from my CL TTS. Also, they don't feel extremely sturdy. I would def try a pair prior to purchasing.


----------



## Shel_178

Thanks for your response! I'm not super familiar with CL sizing...when you say your CL TTS do you mean your US size? For example if you're a 7.5 your CL TTS would be a 37.5 & a full size down would be a 36.5.


----------



## kham

Shel_178 said:


> Thanks for your response! I'm not super familiar with CL sizing...when you say your CL TTS do you mean your US size? For example if you're a 7.5 your CL TTS would be a 37.5 & a full size down would be a 36.5.



Oh sorry . My CL TTS is half up from my US TTS. (My US TTS is 38-38.5, My CL TTS is 39) I take my Pigalle 120 in 38 (same as my Volpi) I know, super confusing. The fit of the volpi are awkward though. If you do a search on the forum, you should come across some discussions on fit, sturdiness, etc. HTH


----------



## tamara dhaiti

Hi guys !!

Anyone know how divinoche 160mm  runs . I am a true 37 in CL . I wear US 6.5-7 . Wanted to know if I should get divinoche in 36.5 or 37. Here are some size  references 
Daffodile - 37
Pigalle 120 - 36-36.5
Lady highness - 37.5

If anyone could help it would be appreciated !!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

tamara dhaiti said:


> Hi guys !!
> 
> Anyone know how divinoche 160mm  runs . I am a true 37 in CL . I wear US 6.5-7 . Wanted to know if I should get divinoche in 36.5 or 37. Here are some size  references
> Daffodile - 37
> Pigalle 120 - 36-36.5
> Lady highness - 37.5
> 
> If anyone could help it would be appreciated !!


Hi tamara

I am a true US6.5.  Most of my CLs are either 36.5 or 37s.
Daffodile - 36.5
Pigalle 120 - 36
Highness - 36.5-37

My Divinoche160 is a size 37.  Could have done a 36.5.  Since I seem to be half a size down from your sizes, you probably want to go for a 37.


----------



## tamara dhaiti

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Hi tamara
> 
> I am a true US6.5.  Most of my CLs are either 36.5 or 37s.
> Daffodile - 36.5
> Pigalle 120 - 36
> Highness - 36.5-37
> 
> My Divinoche160 is a size 37.  Could have done a 36.5.  Since I seem to be half a size down from your sizes, you probably want to go for a 37.



Thanks so much for your response ... That helps alot  size 37 it is then


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

tamara dhaiti said:


> Thanks so much for your response ... That helps alot  size 37 it is then


Hope it works hun!


----------



## jaclyn86

What work it is just for buying shoes online! Lol 


If I wear a 39 in old Simples would a 39 in old Rolando work or do I need a 39.5? How well does python stretch? Hope someone can help!


----------



## loubi_love

Hi y'all! Hoping you could help me on sizing a "Balota" platform sandal.  Hope this is enough info: 

US size: 8
Foot type: average/normal
Size in current Loubi collection: Bianca 140/120 - 38.5, New Simple 120 - 38, Very Prive 120 - 38.5

I'm wondering if a size 38 would fit me. Thanks a millie!






Also, as I'm a 38.5 in the patent leather Bianca 140 (I went up a 1/2 size from my TTS because of the tight toe box).  Would a 38.5 SUEDE Bianca 140 fit me the same as the patent leather? I know patent leather is the tightest...but not sure if I want to 1/2 size down for suede.  Curious for your insight.


----------



## pirelli

Dear friends,i need help..
Its "Vicky" 120 Suede Booties
Do them run small?
I am 8,5-9 us(close to 9) and 39,5 in YSL boots and flats(haven't tribtoo)
Which size i need 39,5 or 40?

Thanks so much...


----------



## anniethecat

loubi_love said:


> Hi y'all! Hoping you could help me on sizing a "Balota" platform sandal.  Hope this is enough info:
> 
> US size: 8
> Foot type: average/normal
> Size in current Loubi collection: Bianca 140/120 - 38.5, New Simple 120 - 38, Very Prive 120 - 38.5
> 
> I'm wondering if a size 38 would fit me. Thanks a millie!
> 
> Also, as I'm a 38.5 in the patent leather Bianca 140 (I went up a 1/2 size from my TTS because of the tight toe box).  Would a 38.5 SUEDE Bianca 140 fit me the same as the patent leather? I know patent leather is the tightest...but not sure if I want to 1/2 size down for suede.  Curious for your insight.



For Balota I went with my CL TTS which is also my VP size (which is up a full size from my US size), they were a tad tight at first but loosen up with wear.

I take my Bianca .5 down from my CL TTS, I never size up because they stretch so much.  IThe suede will stretch alot so if you go 38.5 be prepared to pad pad pad after a few wears. 

Hope this all helps.


----------



## loubi_love

anniethecat said:


> For Balota I went with my CL TTS which is also my VP size (which is up a full size from my US size), they were a tad tight at first but loosen up with wear.
> 
> I take my Bianca .5 down from my CL TTS, I never size up because they stretch so much.  IThe suede will stretch alot so if you go 38.5 be prepared to pad pad pad after a few wears.
> 
> Hope this all helps.



THANK U soooo much! This infinity helps!


----------



## loubi_love

I'm looking to get some Maggie 140 but because of where I live I can't try them on before I purchase.  If I wear a 38.5 in Bianca 140 could I get the same size in Maggie?  

They look similar, aesthetically speaking, but would be curious if someone has them and knows how they feel on to chime in.  Thanks! Love from Omaha aka the frozen tundra


----------



## Christchrist

loubi_love said:


> I'm looking to get some Maggie 140 but because of where I live I can't try them on before I purchase.  If I wear a 38.5 in Bianca 140 could I get the same size in Maggie?
> 
> They look similar, aesthetically speaking, but would be curious if someone has them and knows how they feel on to chime in.  Thanks! Love from Omaha aka the frozen tundra



I'm the same size in my 140 Bianca as Maggie. I feel like everyone is different with these CL shoes lol. I'm all over the place with sizing. My 39.5 Bianca and 39.5 Maggie both have slippage. I'm a 39 in both


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

loubi_love said:


> I'm looking to get some Maggie 140 but because of where I live I can't try them on before I purchase.  If I wear a 38.5 in Bianca 140 could I get the same size in Maggie?
> 
> They look similar, aesthetically speaking, but would be curious if someone has them and knows how they feel on to chime in.  Thanks! Love from Omaha aka the frozen tundra


Mine are half size up from my Biancas, but I could have done the same size with some breaking in.


----------



## loubi_love

Christchrist said:


> I'm the same size in my 140 Bianca as Maggie. I feel like everyone is different with these CL shoes lol. I'm all over the place with sizing. My 39.5 Bianca and 39.5 Maggie both have slippage. I'm a 39 in both



Thanks for the insight! You convinced me to order the Maggie in the same size as my Bianca's. I think the Bianca is one of the most comfortable loubs I own...would you say the Maggie is similar in terms if comfort? Or is it like the Rolando aka death on heels?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

loubi_love said:


> Thanks for the insight! You convinced me to order the Maggie in the same size as my Bianca's. I think the Bianca is one of the most comfortable loubs I own...would you say the Maggie is similar in terms if comfort? Or is it like the Rolando aka death on heels?


Maggies are very comfy!


----------



## MadameElle

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes:  6
&#8226; Width of feet:  Average
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have and what size they are:
35.5 - VP nappa spikes, bianca 140; 
36 - MBB, MBP, ADs, HPs, Frutti Frutti, Crocolic
&#8226; The style you are asking about:   Pigalle 100 and Bianca 120

Thanks in advance.


----------



## loubi_love

I have a US size 8 foot, normal width.  If I have the New Simple in 38 patent, would I be able to do the "Simple" in 38.5 suede? Thanks!


----------



## PursePrincess24

loubi_love said:


> I have a US size 8 foot, normal width.  If I have the New Simple in 38 patent, would I be able to do the "Simple" in 38.5 suede? Thanks!



i think they may be too big? from what i understand suede stretches out more than patent :/


----------



## hermosa_vogue

MadameElle said:


> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes:  6
>  Width of feet:  Average
>  What CLs you already have and what size they are:
> 35.5 - VP nappa spikes, bianca 140;
> 36 - MBB, MBP, ADs, HPs, Frutti Frutti, Crocolic
>  The style you are asking about:   Pigalle 100 and Bianca 120
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I would think you should be a 35.5 in both P100 and Bianca120.


----------



## Christchrist

loubi_love said:


> Thanks for the insight! You convinced me to order the Maggie in the same size as my Bianca's. I think the Bianca is one of the most comfortable loubs I own...would you say the Maggie is similar in terms if comfort? Or is it like the Rolando aka death on heels?



Maggie can be tough on the toes but I find them very comfy.  Maggie was my first love   It's just a fun shoe. Congrats


----------



## missha

Hi, my US size in non CLs is 7. I own a pair of nude patent altadamas 140 and my size there is 37.5. I'm interested in black suede new declics 120. Should I take it in my usual size (37.5)? TIA


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Hey girls 


Do you know If the summerisma run tts??


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies, I have a question. When you first put on a pair of new CLs is your heel supposed to be up against the back of the shoe or is it OK to have a slight gap? I feel like I've been buying my shoes maybe 1/2 a size too big, but whenever I went down half a size my toes were always so squished. Is this just foot pad issue or have I been getting the wrong size?


----------



## anniethecat

blueeyeskelli said:


> Hey girls
> 
> 
> Do you know If the summerisma run tts??



I took mine in my VP size.


----------



## anniethecat

missha said:


> Hi, my US size in non CLs is 7. I own a pair of nude patent altadamas 140 and my size there is 37.5. I'm interested in black suede new declics 120. Should I take it in my usual size (37.5)? TIA




I take my new declics in the same size as my AD.


----------



## anniethecat

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question. When you first put on a pair of new CLs is your heel supposed to be up against the back of the shoe or is it OK to have a slight gap? I feel like I've been buying my shoes maybe 1/2 a size too big, but whenever I went down half a size my toes were always so squished. Is this just foot pad issue or have I been getting the wrong size?



How much of a gap?  Do you have heel slippage when you walk in them?


----------



## anniethecat

MadameElle said:


> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes:  6
>  Width of feet:  Average
>  What CLs you already have and what size they are:
> 35.5 - VP nappa spikes, bianca 140;
> 36 - MBB, MBP, ADs, HPs, Frutti Frutti, Crocolic
>  The style you are asking about:   Pigalle 100 and Bianca 120
> 
> Thanks in advance.



From the looks of it you sound take the pigalle 100 in 36 and the bianca 120 in 35.5


----------



## CallMeSteph

anniethecat said:


> How much of a gap?  Do you have heel slippage when you walk in them?



Maybe half a cm, well some shoes more than others. Sometimes there's heel slippage. I'll take pictures with all my shoes and post them tomorrow. Oh boy.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

blueeyeskelli said:


> Hey girls
> 
> 
> Do you know If the summerisma run tts??


I am US6.5 and took 36.5 for Summerissimas.


----------



## CallMeSteph

anniethecat said:
			
		

> How much of a gap?  Do you have heel slippage when you walk in them?



Ok I took pictures of some of my shoes. Please excuse the dry feet/legs 

Simple 100s in size 36 - this is pretty loose without foot pedals but I've worn them so much already




Simple 85s in 36 - this is the biggest gap I have I'm most likely going to sell these since ive never worn them because they're way too big




Decolletes both in 36.5 - the black one have foot petals in them 







Rolandos both in 36.5







Biancas both in 35.5







Miss Boxe in 36




So only the Rolandos do I really get any heel slippage but as I look at everyone's gorgeous modeling shots I notice that their heels go right to the back on their shoes. Now I feel like i look like the little girl trying to wear her mom's shoes. Is this gaping normal or fixable with inserts? Do my heels just stick out a lot? :T


----------



## Brazucaa

CallMeSteph said:


> Ok I took pictures of some of my shoes. Please excuse the dry feet/legs
> 
> Simple 100s in size 36 - this is pretty loose without foot pedals but I've worn them so much already
> 
> View attachment 2036538
> 
> 
> Simple 85s in 36 - this is the biggest gap I have I'm most likely going to sell these since ive never worn them because they're way too big
> 
> View attachment 2036539
> 
> 
> Decolletes both in 36.5 - the black one have foot petals in them
> 
> View attachment 2036540
> 
> 
> View attachment 2036549
> 
> 
> Rolandos both in 36.5
> 
> View attachment 2036543
> 
> 
> View attachment 2036544
> 
> 
> Biancas both in 35.5
> 
> View attachment 2036545
> 
> 
> View attachment 2036546
> 
> 
> Miss Boxe in 36
> 
> View attachment 2036547
> 
> 
> So only the Rolandos do I really get any heel slippage but as I look at everyone's gorgeous modeling shots I notice that their heels go right to the back on their shoes. Now I feel like i look like the little girl trying to wear her mom's shoes. Is this gaping normal or fixable with inserts? Do my heels just stick out a lot? :T



How much squished are _your _toes _after_ the break-in period? That should be your main concern, I think. Most girls in here seem to use heel inserts to prevent slippage, as otherwise the shoes' toes are unbearably tight, especially so during the break-in period. As you said yourself, foot petals/cushions do help, making the shoe more comfy and snug at the same time. Of course, there will always be those lucky girls that, apparently, the designer must have used their feet to make the master lasts for the shoes ... . For the mere, common, mortals like myself is mostly a combination of the _'sock trick'_ with _'grin and bear it'_... Good luck!

B

PS - Your shoes are lovely, btw. Even if your SA/supplier was your mom...


----------



## JessieG

Fellow TPF users...can anyone tell me re the fit of the cork wedge (ish) dombasle 160???


----------



## victoria427

Hi ladies! 
Quick question, In the simple pump ( kid leather) I am a 39, VP's 39 in kid also. I am interested in buying a pair of Biancas 120 patent and or Lady Peep in patent also, I have heard in lady peeps you should go at least a full size up  and a half a size in Biancas ? Would it be best or is it just because the patent is so hard to break in at first? Thank you girls!


----------



## sedra

Hi all, 
i'm getting married in 2013 and i'm looking for the perfect pair of louboutins to complete the dress.  
The dress is a maggie sottero, colour is ivory. 
The only CL's i have for the moment are the simple pump 85 ( kid leather).
Size : 37.5 ( bought last year )
I usually have a 37 to 38 in most brand shoes. 
I ordered my louboutins from the louboutin site and was very happy when i tried them on: They fit so perfectly!!!!

For the wedding i planned not to buy online,  so i could try on different styles and sizes but  unfortunately in Belgium there's only one shop with some styles and they didn't have any i was looking for. ( the didn't have anything in white whatsoever !)
So i emailed all the Paris shops with a list of shoes i like and got the answer that none of the European shops have those in stock   The told me to look online or look out of Europe. So... Looks like i'm ordering online again...
I'm terrified to pick the wrong ones ( colour, size, style) so i could do with a little ( LOTS) of help from you girls... 

Shoes i like online:
Livree satin 100 mm  (offwhite )
Simple pump 100mm glitter mini (platina) 
I also do like the very prive 120 mm (offwhite) but they don't have them in my size ...  

So i 'm not sure what i should order . The simple pump ? -> same size as my other ones? are they just as comfy?  Will the colour match with the dress?

Or the livree? Size?????  same colour problem.. Are they "too white" ??

My feet : width :average with short toes.

oh, and extra problem: i have a fitting in February 16th and i DO need the shoes before that date ...


----------



## sakura

CallMeSteph said:


> Ok I took pictures of some of my shoes. Please excuse the dry feet/legs
> 
> Simple 100s in size 36 - this is pretty loose without foot pedals but I've worn them so much already
> 
> View attachment 2036538
> 
> 
> Simple 85s in 36 - this is the biggest gap I have I'm most likely going to sell these since ive never worn them because they're way too big
> 
> View attachment 2036539
> 
> 
> Decolletes both in 36.5 - the black one have foot petals in them
> 
> View attachment 2036540
> 
> 
> View attachment 2036549
> 
> 
> Rolandos both in 36.5
> 
> View attachment 2036543
> 
> 
> View attachment 2036544
> 
> 
> Biancas both in 35.5
> 
> View attachment 2036545
> 
> 
> View attachment 2036546
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Boxe in 36
> 
> View attachment 2036547
> 
> 
> So only the Rolandos do I really get any heel slippage but as I look at everyone's gorgeous modeling shots I notice that their heels go right to the back on their shoes. Now I feel like i look like the little girl trying to wear her mom's shoes. Is this gaping normal or fixable with inserts? Do my heels just stick out a lot? :T



Based in your pictures, I think 35.5 is your TTS.


----------



## sakura

sedra said:


> Hi all,
> i'm getting married in 2013 and i'm looking for the perfect pair of louboutins to complete the dress.
> The dress is a maggie sottero, colour is ivory.
> The only CL's i have for the moment are the simple pump 85 ( kid leather).
> Size : 37.5 ( bought last year )
> I usually have a 37 to 38 in most brand shoes.
> I ordered my louboutins from the louboutin site and was very happy when i tried them on: They fit so perfectly!!!!
> 
> For the wedding i planned not to buy online,  so i could try on different styles and sizes but  unfortunately in Belgium there's only one shop with some styles and they didn't have any i was looking for. ( the didn't have anything in white whatsoever !)
> So i emailed all the Paris shops with a list of shoes i like and got the answer that none of the European shops have those in stock   The told me to look online or look out of Europe. So... Looks like i'm ordering online again...
> I'm terrified to pick the wrong ones ( colour, size, style) so i could do with a little ( LOTS) of help from you girls...
> 
> Shoes i like online:
> Livree satin 100 mm  (offwhite )
> Simple pump 100mm glitter mini (platina)
> I also do like the very prive 120 mm (offwhite) but they don't have them in my size ...
> 
> So i 'm not sure what i should order . The simple pump ? -> same size as my other ones? are they just as comfy?  Will the colour match with the dress?
> 
> Or the livree? Size?????  same colour problem.. Are they "too white" ??
> 
> My feet : width :average with short toes.
> 
> oh, and extra problem: i have a fitting in February 16th and i DO need the shoes before that date ...



What does your dress look like?


----------



## sedra

sakura said:


> What does your dress look like?




Its strapless, sweetheart neckline, dropped waist, a bit in between the A-Line and mermaid type ,corset closure in the back, swarovski cristals in the neckline and some beaded little flower details on the skirt part. It really shows of your figure in the waist en bottom area, the skirt part itself is more the ' ballgown' type, with a train in the back.


----------



## mularice

sedra said:


> Its strapless, sweetheart neckline, dropped waist, a bit in between the A-Line and mermaid type ,corset closure in the back, swarovski cristals in the neckline and some beaded little flower details on the skirt part. It really shows of your figure in the waist en bottom area, the skirt part itself is more the ' ballgown' type, with a train in the back.



Have you tried emailing or calling Browns Bridal? They might be able to help.


----------



## IceCreamSandwch

Hi Ladies,
Need your help, please. Wondering if this CL in 38 1/2 may fit me.

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-champagne-open-shoes-38-1-2-/150981104014?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item23272cd18e

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes *7.5-8*
 Width of feet *average*
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
never tried on any CL.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CallMeSteph

sakura said:
			
		

> Based in your pictures, I think 35.5 is your TTS.



Thank you! I always thought it was 35.5-36ish but  I was never too sure.


----------



## CallMeSteph

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> How much squished are your toes after the break-in period? That should be your main concern, I think. Most girls in here seem to use heel inserts to prevent slippage, as otherwise the shoes' toes are unbearably tight, especially so during the break-in period. As you said yourself, foot petals/cushions do help, making the shoe more comfy and snug at the same time. Of course, there will always be those lucky girls that, apparently, the designer must have used their feet to make the master lasts for the shoes ... . For the mere, common, mortals like myself is mostly a combination of the 'sock trick' with 'grin and bear it'... Good luck!
> 
> B
> 
> PS - Your shoes are lovely, btw. Even if your SA/supplier was your mom...



Thank you so much! I am in envy of every lady here who has perfectly fitting CLs! My toes definitely envy theirs  I think I'll try getting 35.5 for my next pump and attempt to stretch out the toebox with the sock stuffing method. Thank you again for all your advice! :hug:


----------



## sedra

mularice said:


> Have you tried emailing or calling Browns Bridal? They might be able to help.


Thx Mularice !! I didn't know that shop. 
Just saw that they have different styles that might do the trick...
Only downside is that i need to get there ( eurostar) fast and the cheaper seats go fast also 
But i will email them to ask more information on which shoes they have in store, and a possible appointment.( seems you can't just drop by. ) Depending on that info it will be a trip to London or choosing between the two styles from the website....


----------



## CallMeSteph

So it seems like most people on this forum take their Biancas and Maggie 160s in the same size. I found a pair of Maggies on eBay that are 1/2 size bigger than my Bianca size but the seller says the insole measurement is 9 1/4" which is the same insole measurement of my Biancas. Can anyone with both shoes comment on that? Would I be OK with those Maggies then? Thank you!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

victoria427 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Quick question, In the simple pump ( kid leather) I am a 39, VP's 39 in kid also. I am interested in buying a pair of Biancas 120 patent and or Lady Peep in patent also, I have heard in lady peeps you should go at least a full size up  and a half a size in Biancas ? Would it be best or is it just because the patent is so hard to break in at first? Thank you girls!



Definitely do NOT go up in both styles.  I personally go down half a size in Biancas and take TTS in Lady Peeps.  For you that would be 38.5 Bianca and 39 Lady Peep.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

CallMeSteph said:


> Ok I took pictures of some of my shoes. Please excuse the dry feet/legs
> 
> Simple 100s in size 36 - this is pretty loose without foot pedals but I've worn them so much already
> 
> Simple 85s in 36 - this is the biggest gap I have I'm most likely going to sell these since ive never worn them because they're way too big
> 
> Decolletes both in 36.5 - the black one have foot petals in them
> 
> Rolandos both in 36.5
> 
> Biancas both in 35.5
> 
> Miss Boxe in 36
> 
> So only the Rolandos do I really get any heel slippage but as I look at everyone's gorgeous modeling shots I notice that their heels go right to the back on their shoes. Now I feel like i look like the little girl trying to wear her mom's shoes. Is this gaping normal or fixable with inserts? Do my heels just stick out a lot? :T



Yep it does sound like you're a TTS 35.5 (like me) and I take all those shoes you listed 1/2 size down from what you wear.  Some women like to wear looser shoes, some like them tighter.  It comes down to personal preference.  If you CAN walk in them then that's fine you obviously prefer looser shoes.


----------



## Spaceflocke

I have The pigalle 120 size 38,5 and my simples 100 size 39 Most of my other louboutins are 39 what do you think i Need to Order The pigalle 100 in- 39 as usual? Many thanks for your help.


----------



## bougainvillier

Spaceflocke said:


> I have The pigalle 120 size 38,5 and my simples 100 size 39 Most of my other louboutins are 39 what do you think i Need to Order The pigalle 100 in- 39 as usual? Many thanks for your help.



Yes I think you'll need 39 (your tts) in P100, half up than P120


----------



## abs678

CallMeSteph said:


> Thank you! I always thought it was 35.5-36ish but  I was never too sure.


Try using heel inserts for the time being to make your current shoes easier to wear.  I am the same size as you in my TTS.  I got a 36 in my pigalle plato, and after 2 wears, required heel inserts that did the trick.  My next pair were 35.5 and made a huge difference.


----------



## NYGyaru

Hi all, 
Quick question.  I am looking into buying the Pigalle 120s... however... 
I have a pair of New Declic in 39.5 which are a little pinchy in the toes at first when I put them on (They have 1 set of heel protectors in them as of right now).  I have a pair of Very Penny peeps, which were a size 40 that ended up being HUGE (I needed to put 2 pairs of heel protectors in them)!  So now when looking for the Pigalle 120s, I'm very confused as to what to get.  Normally in cheaper heels I'm a size 9/size 40, and I do have wider feet.  Which size should I be going with?


----------



## Spaceflocke

bougainvillier said:


> Yes I think you'll need 39 (your tts) in P100, half up than P120



Many Many thanks for your help have ordered them already in grey Patent )))) cant wait ......


----------



## lcabral1983

Hi ladies, I am thinking about buying a pair of Big lips suede pumps from eBay and wondering about the size. I dont see them listed on the sizing page and wondering if there's a more updated complete list anywhere. Or can anyone give me advice? I am size 37 in: Bianca, No Prive, Hyper Prive, banane, greeissimo, lady corset, lady peep, 36.5 in volpi, and 37.5 in décolleté. Probably a 7-7.5 in other US brands and 37.5 in fendi, Nicolas Kirkwood, Gucci and Ferragamo, 37 in Prada and Chrissie Morris.  I like my shoes snug, even if that means painful. I have had to sell so many Louboutins because they slip off my feet after wearing them in  big waste of money and heartache for me. The ones I'm looking at on eBay are size 37 which I would assume are good but I heard they might run small. Is that small for normal shoes or small for CL's???? Thanks.


----------



## Christchrist

NYGyaru said:


> Hi all,
> Quick question.  I am looking into buying the Pigalle 120s... however...
> I have a pair of New Declic in 39.5 which are a little pinchy in the toes at first when I put them on (They have 1 set of heel protectors in them as of right now).  I have a pair of Very Penny peeps, which were a size 40 that ended up being HUGE (I needed to put 2 pairs of heel protectors in them)!  So now when looking for the Pigalle 120s, I'm very confused as to what to get.  Normally in cheaper heels I'm a size 9/size 40, and I do have wider feet.  Which size should I be going with?



I would think a 39 piggy 120


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Spaceflocke said:


> I have The pigalle 120 size 38,5 and my simples 100 size 39 Most of my other louboutins are 39 what do you think i Need to Order The pigalle 100 in- 39 as usual? Many thanks for your help.


Agree with bougainvillier.  Size 39.


----------



## Spaceflocke

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Agree with bougainvillier.  Size 39.



Many thanks for your help


----------



## Shel_178

I'm a US 7-7.5 (usually 7.5) & I have narrow feet. The only CL's that I currently own are Decolletes in a size 38 (they're a bit snug but I've been told they're supposed to be so as to not slip out of them). Anyway, I am interested in a pair of Very Prive Lame pumps in a 37. I can't return them once I buy them so I wanna be as sure as I can be w/o trying them on.

http://images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/1/products/mu/NMX18K1_mu.jpg


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Shel_178 said:


> I'm a US 7-7.5 (usually 7.5) & I have narrow feet. The only CL's that I currently own are Decolletes in a size 38 (they're a bit snug but I've been told they're supposed to be so as to not slip out of them). Anyway, I am interested in a pair of Very Prive Lame pumps in a 37. I can't return them once I buy them so I wanna be as sure as I can be w/o trying them on.
> 
> http://images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/1/products/mu/NMX18K1_mu.jpg



I think you'd be a 37.5 in VP


----------



## loubi_love

US size: 8, normal width foot 
CL size: 38.5 (Bianca 140 and 120 patent, Very Prive 120 kid, New Simple 120 suede)

Would I take a 38.5 in Miss Clichy 140 in leopard pony hair?

Much thanks!


----------



## JessieG

Ladies...need advice re guerilla booties. 

I'm 36.5 piggy 100, 35.5 piggy 120 and vary between 36-36.5 in most other loubi styles. Any idea what size I should go for in these?


----------



## CallMeSteph

If I wear 36 in Declic, would I still purchase a 36 even if they're suede. I read for some styles you should go down 1/2 size bc suede stretches a lot? Thank you!!


----------



## ayobeckah

CallMeSteph said:
			
		

> If I wear 36 in Declic, would I still purchase a 36 even if they're suede. I read for some styles you should go down 1/2 size bc suede stretches a lot? Thank you!!



I have both leather and suede declics and I got them both tts, both 36 and my feet are on the smaller side, I stretched only where I needed them to so they were fine.


----------



## PursePrincess24

if my TTS is 41 (i have love me's in 40.5 also) will a Joli-Neud D'orsay fit in 40.5?


----------



## Spaceflocke

Need help again

I have The following Models:

Pigalle 120 38,5
Pigalle 100 39

Simple 100 39
New simple 39

Most other Models 39


What Size do i Need to Order The Flo 120?


----------



## Spaceflocke

Need help again

I have The following Models:

Pigalle 120 38,5
Pigalle 100 39

Simple 100 39
New simple 39

Most other Models 39


What Size do i Need to Order The Flo 120?


Many thanks


----------



## Cici122

Hi Ladies,
I need your help on sizing.
I normally wear 35 in simple pumps, no prive in 35.5.  I am thinking of ordering the Bourge boots.  I read it runs small, so I don't know if I should order a 35.5 or 36?  Please help!!

ps I wear mostly 35 in prada, manolo, but 35.5 in chanel...I am confused on what size...
TIA!!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Hey ladies 


Is the banane same sizing as lady peep? X


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Is the banane same sizing as lady peep? X



Mine is


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Spaceflocke said:


> Need help again
> 
> I have The following Models:
> 
> Pigalle 120 38,5
> Pigalle 100 39
> 
> Simple 100 39
> New simple 39
> 
> Most other Models 39
> 
> What Size do i Need to Order The Flo 120?
> 
> Many thanks



I take the Flo in the same size as Pigalle 100


----------



## af4shoppin

Help please! I'm in the market for a strappy spring/summer sandal. I've been eyeing Arnold.  Not sure if I need a 9 or 9.5. I don't own any CL sandals. I have VPs in a 9 (they are a very exact fit), and Bianca 140 in a 9.5 (sometimes they fit perfectly and sometimes I add a heel pad).  In almost any other brand I'm a size 9.  Thanks in advance for advice and/or suggestions.


----------



## Spaceflocke

hermosa_vogue said:


> I take the Flo in the same size as Pigalle 100



Thank you


----------



## CallMeSteph

Is your No Prive size the same as your very prive size? Thank you!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Spaceflocke said:


> Thank you



No problem


----------



## hermosa_vogue

CallMeSteph said:


> Is your No Prive size the same as your very prive size? Thank you!



Yep same size


----------



## CallMeSteph

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Yep same size



Thank you!


----------



## Cici122

Cici122 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I need your help on sizing.
> I normally wear 35 in simple pumps, no prive in 35.5.  I am thinking of ordering the Bourge boots.  I read it runs small, so I don't know if I should order a 35.5 or 36?  Please help!!
> 
> ps I wear mostly 35 in prada, manolo, but 35.5 in chanel...I am confused on what size...
> TIA!!



Anyone?? Thanks!


----------



## CallMeSteph

Cici122 said:
			
		

> Anyone?? Thanks!



I don't own Borge boots but do you wear socks in your boots? I wear 35.5 simples and the same in no prive and I guess vp too and I got 36s for a different style boot, feticha botta. Is there anyway you can try them on? I would think 35.5 bc 36 seems a little too roomy for your foot, but I would wait for someone who actually own the boots to chime in. I think Nolia might have these boots..


----------



## Cici122

CallMeSteph said:


> I don't own Borge boots but do you wear socks in your boots? I wear 35.5 simples and the same in no prive and I guess vp too and I got 36s for a different style boot, feticha botta. Is there anyway you can try them on? I would think 35.5 bc 36 seems a little too roomy for your foot, but I would wait for someone who actually own the boots to chime in. I think Nolia might have these boots..



Appreciate the input  I do plan on wearing socks  (not thick) or tights/stocking etc with it.  I'm thinking maybe 35.5.  The stores near me do not have the boots in my size..... Hopefully more tpf will comment on it!! Thanks again.


----------



## googy

Hi Girls!
I would like your advice on CL Rolando please. Is there any way to tell the difference between Rolando New and Rolando Old by appearance? The sizing differs.
I am thinking of buying a pair of Rolandos.
My non-CL size is 6
CL bianca size 6.5
CL very prive python size 6 ( a little too snug)
which size should I get in rolando?
Thank you ladies in avdance


----------



## ChanelLV0

simple old- true to size
pigalle flat spikes- true to size ( they are snug but will stretch)


----------



## rone

Hello!

 Could you please help with sizing.



I am a EURO 39.5 and have wide feet,

I wear:



Brigitte espadrilles 39 (fit fine), they look like these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390531670236



Ballet Flat espadrilles 39 (fit fine),they look like these:

http://www.shopdecadesinc.com/shop/viewproduct/1583



I wish to buy Ibizas 130, they look like these:

https://snobswap.com/listings/view/2618



What size will I fit in Ibiza 130 espadrille? Will I fit a 39 ?


----------



## af4shoppin

af4shoppin said:


> Help please! I'm in the market for a strappy spring/summer sandal. I've been eyeing Arnold.  Not sure if I need a 9 or 9.5. I don't own any CL sandals. I have VPs in a 9 (they are a very exact fit), and Bianca 140 in a 9.5 (sometimes they fit perfectly and sometimes I add a heel pad).  In almost any other brand I'm a size 9.  Thanks in advance for advice and/or suggestions.



I didn't hear back from anyone, but I ended up going with the 9.5. They are perfect!  I can't wait to wear them


----------



## Christchrist

af4shoppin said:


> I didn't hear back from anyone, but I ended up going with the 9.5. They are perfect!  I can't wait to wear them



I'm sorry I'm not familiar with that sandal;(. Let me know how I fits


----------



## indypup

rone said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you please help with sizing.
> 
> I am a EURO 39.5 and have wide feet,
> 
> I wear:
> 
> Brigitte espadrilles 39 (fit fine), they look like these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390531670236
> 
> Ballet Flat espadrilles 39 (fit fine),they look like these:
> 
> http://www.shopdecadesinc.com/shop/viewproduct/1583
> 
> I wish to buy Ibizas 130, they look like these:
> 
> https://snobswap.com/listings/view/2618
> 
> What size will I fit in Ibiza 130 espadrille? Will I fit a 39 ?



If you are a 39 in the espadrilles you listed here, a 39 in the Ibiza ought to be fine.


----------



## rone

indypup said:


> If you are a 39 in the espadrilles you listed here, a 39 in the Ibiza ought to be fine.


Thank you for reply!
I was confused, because I saw 2 pairs of Ibizas selling on ebay in size 39 and both sellers told, that they would fit 38.
I also had Ron Ron in 39.5 they were a bit tight to me.
O My Sling in 39.5 which definitely where tight to me.


----------



## Susan Lee

Help anyone on Coroclic and Une Plume sizing?
I'm typically a 37.5/38 in most shoes (normal width feet)

I wear a 38 in the Menorca and 38 in Ms Poupre, and a 38/37.5 in the Une Plume slingback. 

Would I take a 38 in the Coroclic and non slingback version of the Une Plume? Or bigger?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nillacobain

googy said:


> Hi Girls!
> I would like your advice on CL Rolando please. Is there any way to tell the difference between Rolando New and Rolando Old by appearance? The sizing differs.
> I am thinking of buying a pair of Rolandos.
> My non-CL size is 6
> CL bianca size 6.5
> CL very prive python size 6 ( a little too snug)
> which size should I get in rolando?
> Thank you ladies in avdance



If it's a classic color, you can ask the seller (assuming you are looking for them on the bay) when she purchased them. If it's a seasonal color/skin we might be able to tell you which season it is from.


----------



## nillacobain

rone said:


> Thank you for reply!
> I was confused, because I saw 2 pairs of Ibizas selling on ebay in size 39 and both sellers told, that they would fit 38.
> I also had Ron Ron in 39.5 they were a bit tight to me.
> O My Sling in 39.5 which definitely where tight to me.



I agree with Indy. Ibiza 130 in a 39 should be fine. Old espadrilles styles are TTS IMO, my first CLs were a pair of Menorca 100 that were 1 size up from my non-designer size and there were too long lenghtwise.


----------



## loubi_love

Good morning ladies!

US size: 8-ish
Width of foot: normal, but my toes are on the long side
CL sizes: 38.5 (Bianca, Bandra, New Simple, Very Prive)...I don't have the Rolando, but a 39 barely fits when I tried it on.

My question is regarding the Pigalle Plato.  Do you think I could do a 39? I've researched on here that they run TTS...but I'm a little nervous about my long piggies fitting into the toe box.  

*Side note: my right foot is about a 1/2 size larger than my left foot.  I've never had a problem with shoes (i.e. it's not significant enough to warrant buying 2 pairs of shoes) until I started wearing Loubis...wondering if I should 1/2 size up for this shoe.


----------



## googy

nillacobain said:


> If it's a classic color, you can ask the seller (assuming you are looking for them on the bay) when she purchased them. If it's a seasonal color/skin we might be able to tell you which season it is from.


Thank you for the reply!
These are camel Rolando pumps. They have those elastic things on the back of the inside. 
Are they old or new?
what do you girls think?


----------



## rone

nillacobain said:


> I agree with Indy. Ibiza 130 in a 39 should be fine. Old espadrilles styles are TTS IMO, my first CLs were a pair of Menorca 100 that were 1 size up from my non-designer size and there were too long lenghtwise.


Yes, but it is a bit strange that both seller's advised to size up for Ibizas 
I guess the Ibiza is made from quite hard canvas, which will not stretch too much, as Brigittes do.
Does the Ibiza belong to an old style espadrille?  If so, there is a chance that they could run true to size.
Thank you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

loubi_love said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> US size: 8-ish
> Width of foot: normal, but my toes are on the long side
> CL sizes: 38.5 (Bianca, Bandra, New Simple, Very Prive)...I don't have the Rolando, but a 39 barely fits when I tried it on.
> 
> My question is regarding the Pigalle Plato.  Do you think I could do a 39? I've researched on here that they run TTS...but I'm a little nervous about my long piggies fitting into the toe box.
> 
> *Side note: my right foot is about a 1/2 size larger than my left foot.  I've never had a problem with shoes (i.e. it's not significant enough to warrant buying 2 pairs of shoes) until I started wearing Loubis...wondering if I should 1/2 size up for this shoe.


I dont know if my sizes would be any help but here goes/

I am a true US6.5.  Bianca, VP 36.5.  My first pair of Rolandos were 37.5, but stretched so much to the point I got a 37 although the toe-box a killer till it stretches out.  

My PP is a 37.  Mind you, my feet are average with to slightly wider where my toes dont taper down getting shorter towards my pinkies, if you know what I mean, which I guess it can be interpreted as longer pinky toes like yourself?  So my pinkies always get scrunched up suffering the consequences till my shoes really break in.  I hear some people take them half down from TTS

Therefore, a 39 might work for you.  Good luck!


----------



## nillacobain

rone said:


> Yes, but it is a bit strange that both seller's advised to size up for Ibizas
> I guess the Ibiza is made from quite hard canvas, which will not stretch too much, as Brigittes do.
> Does the Ibiza belong to an old style espadrille?  If so, there is a chance that they could run true to size.
> Thank you!



With "old" I mean espadrilles styles from several seasons/years ago - Ibiza being among them. I guess you could size up as well in these, since they have ankle straps to hold the feet. 

These how the Menorca looked on me (please excuse the awful toes! :shame


----------



## loubi_love

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I dont know if my sizes would be any help but here goes/
> 
> I am a true US6.5.  Bianca, VP 36.5.  My first pair of Rolandos were 37.5, but stretched so much to the point I got a 37 although the toe-box a killer till it stretches out.
> 
> My PP is a 37.  Mind you, my feet are average with to slightly wider where my toes dont taper down getting shorter towards my pinkies, if you know what I mean, which I guess it can be interpreted as longer pinky toes like yourself?  So my pinkies always get scrunched up suffering the consequences till my shoes really break in.  I hear some people take them half down from TTS
> 
> Therefore, a 39 might work for you.  Good luck!


Thanks for your help! 

I ended up going with the 39 in the PP ... I'm hoping that my toes will thank me, and heel grips/padding will help once they stretch out (I got black patent...so probably not too much stretching).

Appreciate your insight...sounds like we have some twin shoes in our closets!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

loubi_love said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> I ended up going with the 39 in the PP ... I'm hoping that my toes will thank me, and heel grips/padding will help once they stretch out (I got black patent...so probably not too much stretching).
> 
> Appreciate your insight...sounds like we have some twin shoes in our closets!


Pitch on PPs are a 100 so even after they stretch and you start getting heel slippage, totally walkable.  No problem.  Considering how much problem I started having with my Pinkies ever since I started only wearing CLs, it is always a good idea to go with the size that doesnt kill you!


----------



## rone

nillacobain said:


> With "old" I mean espadrilles styles from several seasons/years ago - Ibiza being among them. I guess you could size up as well in these, since they have ankle straps to hold the feet.
> 
> These how the Menorca looked on me (please excuse the awful toes! :shame



Yes, of course, I understood that you meant the seasons/years
I just found Ibizas for a great price, but in size 39. That's why I hope that I could fit in 39 
But 40 probably could be better, as I have wide foot and actually I'm 39.5
All louboutins that I've ever had were always a bit too small for me. I can't even imagine that they could be too large 
Thanks for your replies and photo!
Your Menorca looks almost ok,but how does it feel - to walk in them? Does they slip off you feet or not?


----------



## nillacobain

rone said:


> Yes, of course, I understood that you meant the seasons/years
> I just found Ibizas for a great price, but in size 39. That's why I hope that I could fit in 39
> But 40 probably could be better, as I have wide foot and actually I'm 39.5
> All louboutins that I've ever had were always a bit too small for me. I can't even imagine that they could be too large
> Thanks for your replies and photo!
> Your Menorca looks almost ok,but how does it feel - to walk in them? Does they slip off you feet or not?



I ended selling them because I don't like shoes that are too long. 
Keep searching for the Ibiza in a 40 then, now that the winter is almost over they will pop up on Ebay quite often.


----------



## rone

nillacobain said:


> I ended selling them because I don't like shoes that are too long.
> Keep searching for the Ibiza in a 40 then, now that the winter is almost over they will pop up on Ebay quite often.



Indeed, they appear on Ebay quite often now, but usually they are sizes 37 - 38 
But anyway, thank you very much for your help!


----------



## nillacobain

rone said:


> Indeed, they appear on Ebay quite often now, but usually they are sizes 37 - 38
> But anyway, thank you very much for your help!



Try searching for Formentera as well. They have same Ibiza last, but don't have the ribbon on toebox. All these styles (Menorca, Formentera, Ibiza, Maiorca) all came in 100mm/130mm and in a variety of colors. Hope this helps. You're very welcome, will try to get a pair for a decent price myself this summer. Really regret selling my Menorcas even if they were too big.


----------



## af4shoppin

Christchrist said:


> I'm sorry I'm not familiar with that sandal;(. Let me know how I fits



I tried to upload a pic, but it kept failing.  I think they fit well. The skinny heel scares me a bit, but I think they will be my favorite pair.  Thanks for your response!


----------



## Susan Lee

Susan Lee said:


> Help anyone on Coroclic and Une Plume sizing?
> I'm typically a 37.5/38 in most shoes (normal width feet)
> 
> I wear a 38 in the Menorca and 38 in Ms Poupre, and a 38/37.5 in the Une Plume slingback.
> 
> Would I take a 38 in the Coroclic and non slingback version of the Une Plume? Or bigger?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!



I should have mentioned its the 130 Coroclic and Une Plume-anyone?


----------



## Christiii

Hey there!!
Im looking at getting black patent Lady Page, and blue patent Banane.
The Banane is not on the size chart, just the Banana.
I see the Lady Page on the size chart listed as the same as the Feticha, but "it says size down for ssr to 1/2 size up"...not sure what that means...any help would be great!!

I wear a size 8 1/2 to 9.. I have Joile Noued at 39, and could do a 39.5 in those...


----------



## LucrezinaBellin

Hi ladies!

I need some help. I am purchasing my first pairs of CLs, but live far away from a store, so I am unable to try them on. My US size is a 6.5 and the width of my foot is average to narrow. I would like to purchase the Declic 120mm, but I keep reading conflicting advice on what size to get - should I go with a 36.5, or a 37? 

Thank you!


----------



## mrl1005

LucrezinaBellin said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I need some help. I am purchasing my first pairs of CLs, but live far away from a store, so I am unable to try them on. My US size is a 6.5 and the width of my foot is average to narrow. I would like to purchase the Declic 120mm, but I keep reading conflicting advice on what size to get - should I go with a 36.5, or a 37?
> 
> Thank you!



Have you tried on any CLs previously, and are you purchasing from a store or second hand? (Obviously, store you can return but second hand  many times this isn't a possibility).

Normally, people take CLs 1/2 size up from their US size, making that your CL TTS. The New Declics are 1/2 up from your CL TTS. However, everyone's feet are different. 

For example: In most US style shoes I'm a 7-7.5. In JC I take a 37 or 37.5, but sometimes I can wear a 36.5. YSL and CL I'm either a 37.5 or 38, but sometimes I can wear a 37. 

My new Declics are a size 38 (as well as my LPs, Balottas, and MBPs).

Hope this helps!!


----------



## LucrezinaBellin

mrl1005 said:


> Have you tried on any CLs previously, and are you purchasing from a store or second hand? (Obviously, store you can return but second hand  many times this isn't a possibility).
> 
> Normally, people take CLs 1/2 size up from their US size, making that your CL TTS. The New Declics are 1/2 up from your CL TTS. However, everyone's feet are different.
> 
> For example: In most US style shoes I'm a 7-7.5. In JC I take a 37 or 37.5, but sometimes I can wear a 36.5. YSL and CL I'm either a 37.5 or 38, but sometimes I can wear a 37.
> 
> My new Declics are a size 38 (as well as my LPs, Balottas, and MBPs).
> 
> Hope this helps!!


Very helpful! Thank you so much


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies, would you take Maggie 160 in the same size as the 140s or would you size down half a size because of the heel difference? Thank you!!


----------



## loubi_love

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Pitch on PPs are a 100 so even after they stretch and you start getting heel slippage, totally walkable.  No problem.  Considering how much problem I started having with my Pinkies ever since I started only wearing CLs, it is always a good idea to go with the size that doesnt kill you!


Just received the 39 Plato Pigalle today...they fit perfect! Thank you for your help...a 38.5 (my CL TTS) would have definitely been too tight.  I am in major loubi loooove right now.  These may be my favorite pair!


----------



## Christchrist

loubi_love said:


> Just received the 39 Plato Pigalle today...they fit perfect! Thank you for your help...a 38.5 (my CL TTS) would have definitely been too tight.  I am in major loubi loooove right now.  These may be my favorite pair!



She is a pro I tell ya


----------



## hywxin

Have searched the thread for sizing on the 100mm Lady Max strappys but couldn't find any, so is anybody able to provide some insight? I'm a 37 in pigalles and have skinny feet.  Would it be okay if I got a 38 in the lady max?


----------



## honeybunch

Hi, I just bought a pair of patent Biancas and sized down half a size to a 37.5.  Even so, I still feel like I might get heel slippage even though they feel quite tight in the toe box.  I have really narrow feet as well and even the Pigalles don't give me much bother in the toe area, so it's not like the toe box is too narrow in the Bianca or anything. Anyway, I was wondering if I should size down again to a 37 or if this would be just too small?


----------



## Spaceflocke

What Size Would you get The tres Décolleté in?

I have The pigalle 120 in size 38,5
The pigalle 100 Size 39

Most other Pairs size 39.

Do you think 39,5 could fit me? Or will it be far Too Big? Found a Second Hand pair and Need your help thank you.


----------



## honeybunch

honeybunch said:


> Hi, I just bought a pair of patent Biancas and sized down half a size to a 37.5.  Even so, I still feel like I might get heel slippage even though they feel quite tight in the toe box.  I have really narrow feet as well and even the Pigalles don't give me much bother in the toe area, so it's not like the toe box is too narrow in the Bianca or anything. Anyway, I was wondering if I should size down again to a 37 or if this would be just too small?



Could anyone help with this please?  Thanks!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Mirabelle 120mm looking at the black pair 


My feet r average width with short toes
My current CL size is 38 i do buy 38.5 which fit fine I have 2 boots- forever Tina 38 and piros 38. Both fit great and even have a little room for a  sock. 

I read these run very small, to take 1 to 1.5 up. How do u all feel? 
I found a 38.5 pair. Yes or no.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> Mirabelle 120mm looking at the black pair
> View attachment 2054151
> 
> My feet r average width with short toes
> My current CL size is 38 i do buy 38.5 which fit fine I have 2 boots- forever Tina 38 and piros 38. Both fit great and even have a little room for a  sock.
> 
> I read these run very small, to take 1 to 1.5 up. How do u all feel?
> I found a 38.5 pair. Yes or no.



I would advise against it.  I am a TTS 35.5 and in the Mirabelle I ordered a 36.5 thinking a whole size up would suffice.  It didn't


----------



## Mrodnyc

Hi ladies, I need sizing advice for 3 CLs,

I wear a US size 7.5, 

But I'm a 38.5 in old Rolandos,

38.5 in Lillians. 

And a 36.5 in Pigalle 120.  

What size would I need in Lipsinka, Lady page, and Big Lip?

Thanks.


----------



## crystalhowlett

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I would advise against it.  I am a TTS 35.5 and in the Mirabelle I ordered a 36.5 thinking a whole size up would suffice.  It didn't



Ya. I told myself to sit down some where. Great deal though $558 or so, 38.5 Stanley korshak.com.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> Ya. I told myself to sit down some where. Great deal though $558 or so, 38.5 Stanley korshak.com.



That's where I got mine from


----------



## JustAgUrL

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes .... In USA sizes a usually a size 6.5
the length of my foot is about 23 cm

&#8226; Width of feet : Average 

&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have; 
TRIBURON Espadrilles 2007 -- Size 37
YOYOSPINA 100 --Size 37

&#8226; The style you are asking about; Mater Claude, Current Season

&#8226; http://www.ebay.com/itm/380559003005?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

and from the CL Website:
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/mater-claude.html


Would I still wear a size 37???

Thank you for your help with this....


----------



## tie-a-ribbon

anyone know much about aborina sizing?

i don't have that many desiger pairs of shoes to compare but my tts is 38 in jimmy choo, i have the 38.5 in decollete and 38 in new ali (but could've gone 37.5 to be honest)... i've found a really good deal on aborina peacock suede but only a 37.5 is available... i'm debating whether it's doable...


----------



## tiffalicious

Hi! I need a little help... I'm  considering purchasing the CL Lady Peep Spike in patent leather but I'm not sure what size to order. I'm normally an 8.5  in most shoes... In European sizes (Aldo) I usually fall between sizes... A38 is too tight and I'll normally get a 39. My only issue is that I have fat feet (wide). Do you think a 39 in the CL's would work?


----------



## Christchrist

tiffalicious said:


> Hi! I need a little help... I'm  considering purchasing the CL Lady Peep Spike in patent leather but I'm not sure what size to order. I'm normally an 8.5  in most shoes... In European sizes (Aldo) I usually fall between sizes... A38 is too tight and I'll normally get a 39. My only issue is that I have fat feet (wide). Do you think a 39 in the CL's would work?



You're my siZe. I'm a 39.5 in lady peep spike


----------



## Christiii

anyone have size info for the banane? Its not on the list...is it the same as the banana?


----------



## tiffalicious

Christchrist said:


> You're my siZe. I'm a 39.5 in lady peep spike



Thank you so much Christchrist... you just saved me from a major Shoe Fail


----------



## Christchrist

tiffalicious said:


> Thank you so much Christchrist... you just saved me from a major Shoe Fail



Hope it all works out. Let me know


----------



## JessieG

Ladies, how does the boulimina size? 

Im a 35.5 in piggy 120, 36.5 in 100 but an SA told me they don't fit like piggy and to get my usual size. I range between 36 and 36.5 (except for 120's) would the 36 work for me? 
Cheers


----------



## Mi_Lan

I am 36 in Altadama. They fit me perfectly. I just found a pair of Altadama watersnacke in pink but size 37 on Internet. I love that pair so much and want to purchase them...  Is there any difference in sizing between Altadama leather and watersnacke? Do you Think I can wear 37 with padding them? Or they will be too big for me? Should I buy them or just wait for the right size?this pair is so rare and so beautiful that I don't want to pass.. I need your help!


----------



## bougainvillier

Mi_Lan said:


> I am 36 in Altadama. They fit me perfectly. I just found a pair of Altadama watersnacke in pink but size 37 on Internet. I love that pair so much and want to purchase them...  Is there any difference in sizing between Altadama leather and watersnacke? Do you Think I can wear 37 with padding them? Or they will be too big for me? Should I buy them or just wait for the right size?this pair is so rare and so beautiful that I don't want to pass.. I need your help!



I think the most you will get away with is 36.5. I have ADs in patent leather and python and both fit the same. Watersnake might also run similar... Sorry but you probably want to wait


----------



## CallMeSteph

Does anyone have a pair of Matrinanas or know how they run? There's a pair on ebay that's my CL TTS but I don't know if that shoe runs TTS or not. I asked the seller for the insole but she hasn't gotten back to me yet, but does anyone know they they run? Thank you!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

CallMeSteph said:


> Does anyone have a pair of Matrinanas or know how they run? There's a pair on ebay that's my CL TTS but I don't know if that shoe runs TTS or not. I asked the seller for the insole but she hasn't gotten back to me yet, but does anyone know they they run? Thank you!



I'm pretty sure they run TTS


----------



## Angie415

Ladies, any of you who are Divinoche 160mm owners (the black/gold)--would you say they are TTS? I was so close to scoring a brand new pair for an AWESOME price, but due to a lack of good customer service, my size was already sold. I believe the half size up is still available. Yay or nay? I've had my eye on this darn shoe for a year now...I am truly heartbroken :'(


----------



## bougainvillier

Angie415 said:


> Ladies, any of you who are Divinoche 160mm owners (the black/gold)--would you say they are TTS? I was so close to scoring a brand new pair for an AWESOME price, but due to a lack of good customer service, my size was already sold. I believe the half size up is still available. Yay or nay? I've had my eye on this darn shoe for a year now...I am truly heartbroken :'(



I took them tts or half down. Same as my daf size


----------



## Suexcelencia

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 6 or 61/2
 Width of feet : average
 What CLs you already have: Decollette 36, Yoyo 36
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from: This season. 
 Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."
Highness
Here's a link
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Christian-Louboutin-Highness-Platform-Pump-Black/prod139030031/


There's a listing on Ebay on a size 37 and I asked the seller about insole measurement and she told me 91/4 which I think would be fine for my usual 36 feet but had never gone a whole size bigger on Louboutin so just checking! thank you.


----------



## nillacobain

Suexcelencia said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: 6 or 61/2
>  Width of feet : average
>  What CLs you already have: Decollette 36, Yoyo 36
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from: This season.
>  Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."
> Highness
> Here's a link
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Christian-Louboutin-Highness-Platform-Pump-Black/prod139030031/
> 
> 
> There's a listing on Ebay on a size 37 and I asked the seller about insole measurement and she told me 91/4 which I think would be fine for my usual 36 feet but had never gone a whole size bigger on Louboutin so just checking! thank you.



I would not go a full size up in these. They will stretch (esp. if patent) and you don't want loose shoes at that heel height. I would go with a 36.5


----------



## Sicily85

hello: I need some help/advice, I finally found the CL Cabaret/Cravoutza on line in a size 5.5, I am a 6 and have a slender foot, will i fit into these, does anyone know if these will stretch? Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## honeybunch

Can anyone help with my problem please?  Went half a size down in patent 140 Biancas and the toe area feels perfect, a little snug but I have very very slight heel slippage.  I want to wear them mainly with tights but would wear them with bare feet too on occasion.  Would it be too much to go down by another half size to eliminate the heel slippage?  TIA


----------



## nillacobain

Sicily85 said:


> hello: I need some help/advice, I finally found the CL Cabaret/Cravoutza on line in a size 5.5, I am a 6 and have a slender foot, will i fit into these, does anyone know if these will stretch? Thank you so much in advance!!



Are you a 36 and the Cabarets are 35.5? If so, they are going to be small. They are an old style, I think you need a 36.5 in these. Especially if they are satin they are not going to stretch that much.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Hi does anyone know FASTISSIMA 120 booties run TTS or Small size? I am 36 in Bianca, Altadama and 35.5 in Daf, very private. Can I wear this FASTISSIMA in 35.5? Thank you


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Does anyone know how the Pigalle flats run?

I'm a TTS 35.5 and take the following:
35 - Pigalle 100, Love Me 100, Bianca
35.5 - VP, NP, HP, Ron Ron, Jenny, Lady Peep
36 - Decollete

Would I fit a Pigalle flat 35?

TIA


----------



## bougainvillier

hermosa_vogue said:


> Does anyone know how the Pigalle flats run?
> 
> I'm a TTS 35.5 and take the following:
> 35 - Pigalle 100, Love Me 100, Bianca
> 35.5 - VP, NP, HP, Ron Ron, Jenny, Lady Peep
> 36 - Decollete
> 
> Would I fit a Pigalle flat 35?
> 
> TIA



I'm tts 35 and take everything half down from you. I need a 35.5 for piggies flat ...


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bougainvillier said:


> I'm tts 35 and take everything half down from you. I need a 35.5 for piggies flat ...



Bummer! Thanks bougainvillier!


----------



## Sicily85

nillacobain said:


> Are you a 36 and the Cabarets are 35.5? If so, they are going to be small. They are an old style, I think you need a 36.5 in these. Especially if they are satin they are not going to stretch that much.


Thank you NillaCobain! They are en route to me,  I am praying they will fit, I am a 5.5-6, I was not aware that when you submit a best offer on ebay and they accept, that you are automatically required to pay for them. Wish me luck, thanks for your input/help!


----------



## pigalle passion

My red spike pigalle 100s are half size up x


----------



## pigalle passion

Hi, Just bought my first ever loubies! Red spiked pigalle, love them xxx


----------



## Christchrist

pigalle passion said:


> Hi, Just bought my first ever loubies! Red spiked pigalle, love them xxx


Yey mod shots


----------



## araisin

Hi all. I am considering the Pigalle Plato 120 in patent. I am a 38 in patent Bianca 140s. Will a 38 work for me in the PP 120s? Thanks.


----------



## Angie415

bougainvillier said:


> I took them tts or half down. Same as my daf size



Ty!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

araisin said:


> Hi all. I am considering the Pigalle Plato 120 in patent. I am a 38 in patent Bianca 140s. Will a 38 work for me in the PP 120s? Thanks.



Yes I take the same size in those 2 shoes so 38 should work for you


----------



## evanescent

Mi_Lan said:


> Hi does anyone know FASTISSIMA 120 booties run TTS or Small size? I am 36 in Bianca, Altadama and 35.5 in Daf, very private. Can I wear this FASTISSIMA in 35.5? Thank you



You'd be 36 in Fastissima booties, or you can even go up to 36.5 with insoles, but I think 35.5 will be too small for you. From experience, booties run half size to one size smaller. Also, the pin heel variations (big lips, open lips) run half size smaller.

I'm TTS 35. My Clic Clac booties are 35.5, and my open lips are 35.5. They both fit perfectly and I could not have gone down any smaller..



CallMeSteph said:


> Does anyone have a pair of Matrinanas or know how they run? There's a pair on ebay that's my CL TTS but I don't know if that shoe runs TTS or not. I asked the seller for the insole but she hasn't gotten back to me yet, but does anyone know they they run? Thank you!



They run TTS. I am 35 in most styles (in styles that run small I am 35.5). I have the Matrinana 120 in 35.5 but they are too big for me. I love the colour though and can *almost* make them work with insoles.. so I'll probably hold on to them until I find them in my size.


----------



## araisin

hermosa_vogue said:


> Yes I take the same size in those 2 shoes so 38 should work for you


Thank you, Hermosa!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi Ladies,

I am considering a chalumo, how do these run?

TIA


----------



## hermosa_vogue

araisin said:


> Thank you, Hermosa!



Happy to help


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

are the lady clous half size up ladies? 

THanks


----------



## Christchrist

InAweWithLoubi said:


> are the lady clous half size up ladies?
> 
> THanks



Mine are tts abs a perfect fit. My piggy 100 is a 39.5 and so are my clou


----------



## evaaa*

Hi ladies! I'm planning to get my first louboutins but I need some help! I'm eyeing on the simple 100 and new simple 120 but was only able to try the simple 85 in store today do they fit the same as the 100s and new simple 120?? I tried 37 and the toe area is kinda tight yet the 37.5 was too big. As I'm planning to get it in patent leather, do they stretch in the long run?? TIA!!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Mine are tts abs a perfect fit. My piggy 100 is a 39.5 and so are my clou



thank you so mch


----------



## crystalhowlett

I need to know if a BOULIMA 37 is too small. I had a 38 in the karung n grey leather ,small heel gap ( my avi) I'm wanting another pair,there is a pair of 37 with canvas back? Would they stretch in the toe box? I only wore my other pair once...... . They did not come in half sizes.  I am taking a 38 at this point but can wear a 37.5 sling and a 37 peep toe is snug in the toe box but length wise fits great and I wear a US 7.5. 
Does anyone know the insole measurement on the boulima? 


Or should I just b pAtient and wait until a pair of 38's with leather heel comes around??  (what I really want)


----------



## kacaruso

Good evening ladies, could you help?

I really want a pair of nude BIANCA 140- how do they run?
Would really appreciate all your help xxx


----------



## Christchrist

kacaruso said:


> Good evening ladies, could you help?
> 
> I really want a pair of nude BIANCA 140- how do they run?
> Would really appreciate all your help xxx



Mine are 1/2 down from my piggy 100. I'm a 39.5 piggy 100 and a 39 Bianca. Anyone else have input?


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> I need to know if a BOULIMA 37 is too small. I had a 38 in the karung n grey leather ,small heel gap ( my avi) I'm wanting another pair,there is a pair of 37 with canvas back? Would they stretch in the toe box? I only wore my other pair once...... . They did not come in half sizes.  I am taking a 38 at this point but can wear a 37.5 sling and a 37 peep toe is snug in the toe box but length wise fits great and I wear a US 7.5.
> Does anyone know the insole measurement on the boulima?
> 
> 
> Or should I just b pAtient and wait until a pair of 38's with leather heel comes around??  (what I really want)


I say be patient, you'll never really be satisfied with the canvas if you really want the leather!


----------



## beagly911

evaaa* said:


> Hi ladies! I'm planning to get my first louboutins but I need some help! I'm eyeing on the simple 100 and new simple 120 but was only able to try the simple 85 in store today do they fit the same as the 100s and new simple 120?? I tried 37 and the toe area is kinda tight yet the 37.5 was too big. As I'm planning to get it in patent leather, do they stretch in the long run?? TIA!!


I have the simple 70 in a 40(perfect fit), had a simple 100 in a 39.5(a little tight) and the new simple patent in a 40(a little loose probably could have done a 39.5) and a new simple suede in a 39.5 (perfect fit).  The patent does stretch although slower than calf or suede.  I found the new simple with the platform more comfortable than the simple 100.  Since the 37.5 was too loose I would say get the 37, they will stretch.  You may have to "sock trick" them to stretch them but it will be worth it as they won't flop off your feet. Check out this thread for more info on stretching:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/the-lazy-gals-way-to-stretch-toe-box-320736.html

Sorry for the long response.


----------



## evaaa*

beagly911 said:


> I have the simple 70 in a 40(perfect fit), had a simple 100 in a 39.5(a little tight) and the new simple patent in a 40(a little loose probably could have done a 39.5) and a new simple suede in a 39.5 (perfect fit).  The patent does stretch although slower than calf or suede.  I found the new simple with the platform more comfortable than the simple 100.  Since the 37.5 was too loose I would say get the 37, they will stretch.  You may have to "sock trick" them to stretch them but it will be worth it as they won't flop off your feet. Check out this thread for more info on stretching:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/the-lazy-gals-way-to-stretch-toe-box-320736.html
> 
> Sorry for the long response.



Thanks beagly911! I think I will stick with the 37!


----------



## kacaruso

Christchrist said:


> Mine are 1/2 down from my piggy 100. I'm a 39.5 piggy 100 and a 39 Bianca. Anyone else have input?



Thank you so much for your help and time.
I live quite far from a CL boutique so online shopping is the only way to get those beauties. It's just really hard without trying them on the idea of getting it wrong terrifies me. I do have pigalle100  nappa spikes in 38, and those fit perfectly. It's like they made for my feet. I'll try the 37.5 in bianca and will let you know how I get on for sure
Thank you again xxx


----------



## crystalhowlett

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I say be patient, you'll never really be satisfied with the canvas if you really want the leather!



Thanks Beagly.  I know this is what I should do! Ha, but I hate when your so close to your goal.  Yes. I'm going to wait.  I know I won't like the canvas. Then I thought. Oh I could strass the canvas. Hahaha. No I will wait. I've been waiting 1.5 yrs. I can just sit still. 

See my thought process.......LOL


----------



## zaraha

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Mine are 1/2 down from my piggy 100. I'm a 39.5 piggy 100 and a 39 Bianca. Anyone else have input?



Cc, how does your Simple patent 100mm run? Is it same as piggy 100? TTS? TIA


----------



## Christchrist

zaraha said:


> Cc, how does your Simple patent 100mm run? Is it same as piggy 100? TTS? TIA



It is.


----------



## zaraha

Christchrist said:
			
		

> It is.



Thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

zaraha said:


> Thanks!



No problem


----------



## hermosa_vogue

kacaruso said:


> Good evening ladies, could you help?
> 
> I really want a pair of nude BIANCA 140- how do they run?
> Would really appreciate all your help xxx



I take my Bianca in the same size as my Piggie 100 FYI which is half a size down from TTS


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

ladies I need help DESPERATELY. 

I have come across 120 Clichy Seersucker...I have never seen this combo and am desperate to buy. BUT dont know if they will fit. 

I own, 
Pigalle 120 Patent in 36, very slight heel slippage
Maudissima in 36.5
Bianca patent in 36, should have gone up a half size.
Decollete 554 patent in 36.5


Can I make a Clichy 120 work? Please help


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> I take my Bianca in the same size as my Piggie 100 FYI which is half a size down from TTS



That's so weird. I cant put my foot in a 39 piggy 100. It's so tight in length


----------



## anniethecat

InAweWithLoubi said:


> ladies I need help DESPERATELY.
> 
> I have come across 120 Clichy Seersucker...I have never seen this combo and am desperate to buy. BUT dont know if they will fit.
> 
> I own,
> Pigalle 120 Patent in 36, very slight heel slippage
> Maudissima in 36.5
> Bianca patent in 36, should have gone up a half size.
> Decollete 554 patent in 36.5
> 
> 
> Can I make a Clichy 120 work? Please help



What size?  Are you talking about pin-ups?


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

anniethecat said:


> What size?  Are you talking about pin-ups?



Hi Annie, 

The Clichy 120s are a seersucker white and light blue with white bow detail and a thin white heel. They are a size 36. 
There is also another pair of Clichys I am looking at that are a size 37, but they have tinsel on them and the heels are a chunky silver style. I am not sure of the height on these. 
Thank you for your help


----------



## kacaruso

hermosa_vogue said:


> I take my Bianca in the same size as my Piggie 100 FYI which is half a size down from TTS



thank you so much for your time and help. I find it so overwhelming to have all of you lovely ladies here helping and dedicating your time to others. it is so nice


----------



## CallMeSteph

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi Annie,
> 
> The Clichy 120s are a seersucker white and light blue with white bow detail and a thin white heel. They are a size 36.
> There is also another pair of Clichys I am looking at that are a size 37, but they have tinsel on them and the heels are a chunky silver style. I am not sure of the height on these.
> Thank you for your help



Oh! I saw those on Ebay too! They're cute!  She said they were 36 but in the description she listed them as 7, not sure if that was just an error. Also she said the insole of the striped Clichys was 9" making me think it's more of a size 36. On the first page it said Clichys were TTS to 1/2 size up so these would prob be super tight from the sizes you posted above, but I don't personally own Clichys so you should wait for someone with the actual shoe to comment.


----------



## anniethecat

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi Annie,
> 
> The Clichy 120s are a seersucker white and light blue with white bow detail and a thin white heel. They are a size 36.
> There is also another pair of Clichys I am looking at that are a size 37, but they have tinsel on them and the heels are a chunky silver style. I am not sure of the height on these.
> Thank you for your help



Those seeksucker Clichys are called Pin Ups, and they are 120.  The tinsel/chunky heel are 120, the name escapes me right now (sorry).

Go with your CL TTS on these, but if your foot is on the wider side you need to size up. Becuase everyones foot fits shoes different one thing I almost always do is ask for a measurement of the insole.  Do you know your CL TTS?


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Those seeksucker Clichys are called Pin Ups, and they are 120.  The tinsel/chunky heel are 120, the name escapes me right now (sorry).
> 
> Go with your CL TTS on these, but if your foot is on the wider side you need to size up. Becuase everyones foot fits shoes different one thing I almost always do is ask for a measurement of the insole.  Do you know your CL TTS?



I think my TTS is 36.5


----------



## xoxmariaxox

Hi I'm hoping someone here can help me!
I'm buying as a gift. She is a us 8.5, but in heels can sometimes go down slightly and become an 8.
Purchasing the Ron Rons, would a 38.5 be ok here in this case? And is there something you can do if they are slightly too big?
TIA
x


----------



## honeybunch

Does anybody size down MORE than a full size for the Pigalle 120s?  Got the nude patent ones in a full size down from my TTS and they still have a big gap at the back but I can't imagine sizing down to a 36.5 when my TTS is a 38!  They don't slip at the back at all because the elastic is holding my heels in but I just don't want the shoes to look big on me.  I'm thinking the gap is appearing because my feet are extremely narrow so they are fitting quite far into the point creating that gap at the back.  Someone with a normal width or wide foot would not be able to get their feet so far into the point which is why they don't have a big gap at the back.  Maybe this is the reason.  I briefly tried the 36.5 ( so 1.5 sizes down from my TTS!) in London and it really hurt my toes but there was still a slight gap.


----------



## mishybelle

Anyone know if the Balinodono flats fit similar to the Rosella? I wear a 37 in Rosella, but 36 or 36.5 most other CL styles. I consider 36.5 as my tts and I have slightly wider feet. I'm eyeing some Balinodonos and would love some feedback.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Christchrist said:


> That's so weird. I cant put my foot in a 39 piggy 100. It's so tight in length



I'm same with you as well - I'm 38.5 and I take pigalle 100 tts or half a size up. I think the sizing might be a bit inconsistent on different ends of the sizing spectrum?


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

mishybelle said:


> Anyone know if the Balinodono flats fit similar to the Rosella? I wear a 37 in Rosella, but 36 or 36.5 most other CL styles. I consider 36.5 as my tts and I have slightly wider feet. I'm eyeing some Balinodonos and would love some feedback.



I took my tts in Rosella but when I tried Balinodono I found my tts was too tight. I think it has to do with the softer leather of the Rosella, whereas the Balinodono feels quite stiff.


----------



## Christchrist

mademoiselle.bd said:


> I'm same with you as well - I'm 38.5 and I take pigalle 100 tts or half a size up. I think the sizing might be a bit inconsistent on different ends of the sizing spectrum?



Yes. I think so. It's a mystery


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Yes. I think so. It's a mystery





mademoiselle.bd said:


> I'm same with you as well - I'm 38.5 and I take pigalle 100 tts or half a size up. I think the sizing might be a bit inconsistent on different ends of the sizing spectrum?



You ladies probably have normal length feet.  My feet and toes are quite short so I don't ever have a length problem haha


----------



## crystalhowlett

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> You ladies probably have normal length feet.  My feet and toes are quite short so I don't ever have a length problem haha



I have short toes too average size 7.5!!  I have bought 37.5 in Louboutins but I like the 38's,  I can wear 38.5 and 37's in peep toes hahaha.  short toe rewards.


----------



## Christchrist

Ok. Batignolles 120 feels a little tighter than my pigalle120 in the  same size. Just wanted to let you guys know. 
Also the 100 batignolles is looser than my pigalle 100 in kid leather. I have to size down on that for sure to a 39 instead of 39.5. 
Comparison pics for you guys to the pigalle 120


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Batignolles 120 feels a little tighter than my pigalle120 in the  same size. Just wanted to let you guys know.
> Also the 100 batignolles is looser than my pigalle 100 in kid leather. I have to size down on that for sure to a 39 instead of 39.5.
> Comparison pics for you guys to the pigalle 120
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074293



I love these comparison pics.  Have you also done comparison pics of the 100?


----------



## meltdown_ice

Hi,
im keen on the decollete 554 but am unsure what size i am in these. 
My pigalle 100 size is 34.5 
Chiara and Corneille size is 34
Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> I love these comparison pics.  Have you also done comparison pics of the 100?



I'll do it now


----------



## Christchrist

Batignolles 100. It's definitely 1/2 size bigger than the pigalle 100. Here are pics. I'm a 39.5 pigalle 100 and I need a 39 in batignolles 100. 





See the length difference?


----------



## floridasun8

Oh no, christ! You have me worried now.  I took the Bat 100 in TTS because I have a size 36 foot and I dont think they even made them in 35.5.  They were nowhere to be found.  Really hoping that I dont have to send them back after everything I went through to get them!  Padding doesn't always work with all my shoes as I still get slippage.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Christchrist

floridasun8 said:


> Oh no, christ! You have me worried now.  I took the Bat 100 in TTS because I have a size 36 foot and I dont think they even made them in 35.5.  They were nowhere to be found.  Really hoping that I dont have to send them back after everything I went through to get them!  Padding doesn't always work with all my shoes as I still get slippage.  Keeping my fingers crossed!



You can always put a pad under the ball of your foot. That would work for me but I have the option to exchange so I'm going to


----------



## floridasun8

Christchrist said:


> You can always put a pad under the ball of your foot. That would work for me but I have the option to exchange so I'm going to



Yeah, I'm going to try that.  They look great though, thanks for sharing!  Mine will be here tomorrow!!    Can't wait!

Wondering about the care of this matte finish though.  I would assume we couldn't use conditioner on it, but I guess that's a topic for another thread.


----------



## Christchrist

floridasun8 said:


> Yeah, I'm going to try that.  They look great though, thanks for sharing!  Mine will be here tomorrow!!    Can't wait!
> 
> Wondering about the care of this matte finish though.  I would assume we couldn't use conditioner on it, but I guess that's a topic for another thread.



I don't touch my exotics with any treatment. 
The batignolles may fit you. I have weird feet I think. We shall see. Ha


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Batignolles 100. It's definitely 1/2 size bigger than the pigalle 100. Here are pics. I'm a 39.5 pigalle 100 and I need a 39 in batignolles 100.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074791
> 
> 
> See the length difference?



Brilliant, love comparison pics.  Also good to know the fit is a bit larger than P100s.  Will keep that in mind when (if) I order them.....


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Brilliant, love comparison pics.  Also good to know the fit is a bit larger than P100s.  Will keep that in mind when (if) I order them.....



I'll let you know when the 39 arrives


----------



## kacaruso

Anyone out here that could help with ASTEROID 140??

I'm a 38 in piggalle 100, 38 in very prive 120-, i also have piggy 120 in 38- but i'm struggling to walk in those:/ 
do u think 38 in asteroid will fit me?
All your input is much appreciated xxx


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Looking to purchase my 1st Filo (Blue Sapphire) but want to be sure of size.
None to try on locally.
My TTS CL is 39.5 (Bianca, Fifi, Décolleté, Maggie. Highness, Daff)
However I have size 40 in Unbout and Platform Piggy
And 39 in Pitou Cutout 
Filo is similar to Fifi so should I go with 39.5 or 40?


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Looking to purchase my 1st Filo (Blue Sapphire) but want to be sure of size.
> None to try on locally.
> My TTS CL is 39.5 (Bianca, Fifi, Décolleté, Maggie. Highness, Daff)
> However I have size 40 in Unbout and Platform Piggy
> And 39 in Pitou Cutout
> Filo is similar to Fifi so should I go with 39.5 or 40?



My FILO is the same size as my Bianca


----------



## newmommy_va

Okay... this isn't a high heel, but does anyone have the patent leather Mody Blues? They have a pointy toe & 2.5" heel. There's a pair online in a 36, and I don't know if 36 will be too big for me. (I can't find any fit info about them online. Urgh.) TIA!!

My CL sizes:
Rosella: 35 (usually fit, but sometimes wish they were 35.5)
Patent Loubis Babe: 35 (tight; could've taken 35.5)
Rock & Gold 100: 35.5 (seems like they may stretch, so may have been able to take a 35)

Tried on Intern - comfortable fit in 35 (but could probably take 35.5)


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Intel on Sobek sizing?


----------



## anniethecat

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Intel on Sobek sizing?




same as AD...I take TTS


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

meltdown_ice said:


> Hi,
> im keen on the decollete 554 but am unsure what size i am in these.
> My pigalle 100 size is 34.5
> Chiara and Corneille size is 34
> Thanks in advance for the help!



I took mine in my pigalle 100 size, so for you a 35.5. Mine is a patent, which does not stretch as much as kid. If you get a non patent material, you might want to go 35. I love mine they are very comfy!


----------



## jaceNYC

hi all

can someone pls tell me how the laliere fits? tts? im a 8.5 in nine west, a 39 in aldo & mcqueen, a 39.5 in chanel, vivier & cl simple. med width w/ slightly longer 2nd toe (ugh! lol)

thanks


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bougainvillier said:


> Does anyone know how Milady 100mm Chantilly lace and satin runs?
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198656
> 
> I am 35 in VP and LP for reference. Thanks ladies



Did you end up getting these hun?  How did you size in them?

TIA


----------



## Binks

Any help on the bianca sizing?

I had a 39.5 simple 100 that was tight in the toe box but after wear there was heel slippage
my filo suede are 39 and quite snug 
Should i go for 39 or 39.5 and maybe pad or higher? Thanks!


----------



## rock_girl

Binks said:


> Any help on the bianca sizing?
> 
> I had a 39.5 simple 100 that was tight in the toe box but after wear there was heel slippage
> my filo suede are 39 and quite snug
> Should i go for 39 or 39.5 and maybe pad or higher? Thanks!



My CL TTS is 39.5 - I wear the New Simple 120mm in a 39.5 and the Bianca 140mm in a 39.


----------



## Christchrist

rock_girl said:


> My CL TTS is 39.5 - I wear the New Simple 120mm in a 39.5 and the Bianca 140mm in a 39.



Yup. Me too


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

anniethecat said:


> same as AD...I take TTS



Thank you x


----------



## bougainvillier

hermosa_vogue said:


> Did you end up getting these hun?  How did you size in them?
> 
> TIA



Sorry I didn't


----------



## ochie

Can somebody please help me with sizing of the very prive 120 leather. its for my sister actually, her daffodile is size 37.5 and she is wondering if she can fit in size 37.5 very prive?


----------



## Spaceflocke

Hi there how is The Sizing for Rolandos 120 glitter?

My normal CL Size is 39.
My pigalle 120 Size is 38,5.
Pigalle 100 is 39.....

Many thanks for quick help i Would like to buy The rolandos on eBay today .


----------



## anniethecat

Spaceflocke said:


> Hi there how is The Sizing for Rolandos 120 glitter?
> 
> My normal CL Size is 39.
> My pigalle 120 Size is 38,5.
> Pigalle 100 is 39.....
> 
> Many thanks for quick help i Would like to buy The rolandos on eBay today .



I take Rolandos half size up from my TTS, that toe box is a killer.


----------



## bougainvillier

ochie said:


> Can somebody please help me with sizing of the very prive 120 leather. its for my sister actually, her daffodile is size 37.5 and she is wondering if she can fit in size 37.5 very prive?



Hi I take daf and vp in the same size. Hth


----------



## Spaceflocke

anniethecat said:


> I take Rolandos half size up from my TTS, that toe box is a killer.



Thank you for your Quick help -  means they will be Too small then....  Good to be Here.


----------



## ochie

bougainvillier said:


> Hi I take daf and vp in the same size. Hth



Thanks!


----------



## christabelvogue

Hi! Hoping for some help with sizing...

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
- 37
 &#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
- Wide 
 &#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
- new simple in 38 (need heel grips), love me 100's in 38, pigalle 85 in 38, bianca in 38, corpus in 38, simples in 38
 &#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. 
- Current season Galia espadrille's. I ordered the 38 from NAP but am finding it slippy when I walked it and am considering buying the 37...


----------



## christabelvogue

christabelvogue said:


> Hi! Hoping for some help with sizing...
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
> - 37
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
> - Wide
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> - new simple in 38 (need heel grips), love me 100's in 38, pigalle 85 in 38, bianca in 38, corpus in 38, simples in 38
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.
> - Current season Galia espadrille's. I ordered the 38 from NAP but am finding it slippy when I walked it and am considering buying the 37...



Sorry I meant to insert a link


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Does anyone know about Milady sizing?

I'm TTS 35.5 and wondering if I should take Milady 100 in my TTS?


----------



## heiress-ox

ladies just double checking on the sizing for *patent pigalle plato 120*. 

i'm a us 10 (in Aldo I'm a 41, Tory Burch 10.5/11). my CL tts is a 41.5 (but sometimes i wear a 42 if necessary & pad)

in a few of my CLs i wear:
Rolando - 41.5
Patent Bianca 140 - 41.5 (with heel slippage, but toebox was a little tight at first_
Summerissima 140 - 42 (could've done 41.5)
Ron Ron 100 - 41.5
Patent Decollete 100 - 42
Maggie 140 - 41.5
Lady Peep 150 - 42 (heel slippage too big, 41.5 would be better)

right now I have nude patent pp 120s on wait list in a 41.5 (my tts), but just want to make sure this is right. i hear of ladies sizing a half size down for this style, but i've never been able to do that, i'm just making sure i don't need the 42 (half size up) instead.

thanks in advance.


----------



## anniethecat

heiress-ox said:


> ladies just double checking on the sizing for *patent pigalle plato 120*.
> 
> i'm a us 10 (in Aldo I'm a 41, Tory Burch 10.5/11). my CL tts is a 41.5 (but sometimes i wear a 42 if necessary & pad)
> 
> in a few of my CLs i wear:
> Rolando - 41.5
> Patent Bianca 140 - 41.5 (with heel slippage, but toebox was a little tight at first_
> Summerissima 140 - 42 (could've done 41.5)
> Ron Ron 100 - 41.5
> Patent Decollete 100 - 42
> Maggie 140 - 41.5
> Lady Peep 150 - 42 (heel slippage too big, 41.5 would be better)
> 
> right now I have nude patent pp 120s on wait list in a 41.5 (my tts), but just want to make sure this is right. i hear of ladies sizing a half size down for this style, but i've never been able to do that, i'm just making sure i don't need the 42 (half size up) instead.
> 
> thanks in advance.



My PP are in my CL TTS, toe box was tight at first but stretched after a couple wears, so far no padding needed.


----------



## poppincourt

Hi CL lovers,

G 

I
I
Iikkmkkkmmmmmkkkiikk


----------



## poppincourt

poppincourt said:


> Hi CL lovers,
> 
> G
> 
> I
> I
> Iikkmkkkmmmmmkkkiikk



Hi CL lovers, 

Apologies with my above post as I accidentally pressed some buttons on my iphone.

I wanted to purchase the fifi spikes 100 in black nappa leather. I'm not sure if I should purchase a 38.5 or a 39. I haven't purchased a pair of loubies in over a year, so I'm unsure about my sizing.  It's too bad I don't have a store near me. 

Below are few pairs to give an idea of my size range for CL, which is anywhere between 38.5-39.5.

I currently have a pair of New Simples in nappa leather 120mm(with platform) in size 38.5, with a bit of heel slippage due to constantly wearing them. Even with that said, these are my most comfortable CLs. 

Suede Décolleté 868 120mm in size 39, they fit nicely and snug. 

Patent Décolleté 868 120mm in size 38.5 (these fit small and pinches my toes)

I also have nappa leather Rolando 140mm(with platform) in size 39.5.  Rolando's toe box are very snug!  But these fit well. 

I would think with Fifi round toe box, it'll be more forgiving.  And because the Fifi Spikes comes in nappa leather, from my expierence, they stretch easily. So I am leaning towards 38.5. But I'm not so sure. Any input will be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## Myrkur

Ok so if I'm correct, the bianca 140 is 1/2 size down? I'm normally a 38, my YSL tribtoos are a 37 (even a bit too big, keep slipping out) all my chanel shoes are 37/37.5 . Will a 37.5 bianca 140 fit? I have narrow/regular feet I think, not wide.


----------



## rock_girl

Myrkur said:


> Ok so if I'm correct, the bianca 140 is 1/2 size down? I'm normally a 38, my YSL tribtoos are a 37 (even a bit too big, keep slipping out) all my chanel shoes are 37/37.5 . Will a 37.5 bianca 140 fit? I have narrow/regular feet I think, not wide.



My standard US size is 9 and my CL TTS is 39.5, but my Bianca 140mm are size 39.


----------



## meltdown_ice

InAweWithLoubi said:


> I took mine in my pigalle 100 size, so for you a 35.5. Mine is a patent, which does not stretch as much as kid. If you get a non patent material, you might want to go 35. I love mine they are very comfy!



Thank you InAwe! I should go for a 34 then


----------



## Christchrist

poppincourt said:


> Hi CL lovers,
> 
> Apologies with my above post as I accidentally pressed some buttons on my iphone.
> 
> I wanted to purchase the fifi spikes 100 in black nappa leather. I'm not sure if I should purchase a 38.5 or a 39. I haven't purchased a pair of loubies in over a year, so I'm unsure about my sizing.  It's too bad I don't have a store near me.
> 
> Below are few pairs to give an idea of my size range for CL, which is anywhere between 38.5-39.5.
> 
> I currently have a pair of New Simples in nappa leather 120mm(with platform) in size 38.5, with a bit of heel slippage due to constantly wearing them. Even with that said, these are my most comfortable CLs.
> 
> Suede Décolleté 868 120mm in size 39, they fit nicely and snug.
> 
> Patent Décolleté 868 120mm in size 38.5 (these fit small and pinches my toes)
> 
> I also have nappa leather Rolando 140mm(with platform) in size 39.5.  Rolando's toe box are very snug!  But these fit well.
> 
> I would think with Fifi round toe box, it'll be more forgiving.  And because the Fifi Spikes comes in nappa leather, from my expierence, they stretch easily. So I am leaning towards 38.5. But I'm not so sure. Any input will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!



I would think you're a 38.5. My fifi and simple size is the same. Wait for someone else to chime in though


----------



## poppincourt

Christchrist said:


> I would think you're a 38.5. My fifi and simple size is the same. Wait for someone else to chime in though



THANK YOU! 
I appreciate your input!


----------



## Myrkur

rock_girl said:


> My standard US size is 9 and my CL TTS is 39.5, but my Bianca 140mm are size 39.



Ok, so I should go for 37 you think?


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Ok, so I should go for 37 you think?



Oh yes. I am 1/2 size down in Bianca from my pigalle 100 and fifi 100


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Oh yes. I am 1/2 size down in Bianca from my pigalle 100 and fifi 100



So, your Bianca is 1 full size down? I'm finally ready to order and they only have the 37.5 in stock, booohooo


----------



## Myrkur

Oh and what about patent? I heard they don't run out that big as kid leather. Will a 37.5 patent fit or still too big? Otherwise I think I'll have to go for another model, want to purchase something now, waited too long already :')


----------



## Queen S

I was wondering is there a difference between Flo and Lady peep regarding the peep toes part? I've never had or tried a Flo so I'm wondering does it fit in the front like the Lady peep or is it really a bit wider as it seems in pictures?


----------



## travelluver

Hi, Thanking you in advance for assistance - I wear a 6 1/2 in Miss Marple and Yoyo.
How about Insectika?  I see they run TTS or 1/2 size up, does that mean I should be looking at a size 6 to fit me?


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:


> Oh yes. I am 1/2 size down in Bianca from my pigalle 100 and fifi 100





Myrkur said:


> So, your Bianca is 1 full size down? I'm finally ready to order and they only have the 37.5 in stock, booohooo



I think CC is saying just go 1/2 size down from you CL TTS (Pigalle 100 run TTS - I think).

My Bianca are patent.  You should be fine with a 37.5, which is 1/2 down from your CL TTS.


----------



## Myrkur

rock_girl said:


> I think CC is saying just go 1/2 size down from you CL TTS (Pigalle 100 run TTS - I think).
> 
> My Bianca are patent.  You should be fine with a 37.5, which is 1/2 down from your CL TTS.



Ooh, yeah but I don't know my CL TTS, just normal TTS because I don't have CL. But after reading all the questions and stuff here in the thread about the bianca sizing, I think 37.5 will fit. Thanks for your input


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> So, your Bianca is 1 full size down? I'm finally ready to order and they only have the 37.5 in stock, booohooo



No. I'm 1/2 down in Bianca. I'm a 39.5. My Bianca is a 39


----------



## Christchrist

Queen S said:


> I was wondering is there a difference between Flo and Lady peep regarding the peep toes part? I've never had or tried a Flo so I'm wondering does it fit in the front like the Lady peep or is it really a bit wider as it seems in pictures?



Flo and lp toe peep


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Ooh, yeah but I don't know my CL TTS, just normal TTS because I don't have CL. But after reading all the questions and stuff here in the thread about the bianca sizing, I think 37.5 will fit. Thanks for your input



My US tts is an 8.5. I'm a 9(39) in Bianca.


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Flo and lp toe peep
> 
> View attachment 2085558



Whoa!  Thanks for posting this reference!  Looks like they're pretty similar!


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Flo and lp toe peep
> 
> View attachment 2085558



Looking beautyful and sexy in BOTH, as usual; the Flo does seem a bit more manageable, though - is it so?

B


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Whoa!  Thanks for posting this reference!  Looks like they're pretty similar!



No problem


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:


> Looking beautyful and sexy in BOTH, as usual; the Flo does seem a bit more manageable, though - is it so?
> 
> B



Yes the flo is much more manageable


----------



## G&G100

Hi to all

I am looking to buy my first pair (yay had to practically beg my husband)

No idea what size to get. 
Normally I wear 9.5 for example in Steve Maddens 
Feet are average width 
Looking at a patent peep toe or Bianca 
Please advice!


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> Yes the flo is much more manageable



How do you size in your flo vs lady peep vs Bianca's/filo's?


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

How is the sizing for a Louis Swarovski Suede sneaker? Will I fit into a 36.5? My CL sizes are

Lady Peep 36.5
Daffodile 36.5
Pigalle patent 120 36
Bianca 36
Maudissima 36.5


Thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> How do you size in your flo vs lady peep vs Bianca's/filo's?



My flo is a 39, lp 39-39.5 (depending on materiel)
Bianca 39/FILO 39. I have 39.5 in Bianca and FILO and I get slippage


----------



## Christchrist

G&G100 said:


> Hi to all
> 
> I am looking to buy my first pair (yay had to practically beg my husband)
> 
> No idea what size to get.
> Normally I wear 9.5 for example in Steve Maddens
> Feet are average width
> Looking at a patent peep toe or Bianca
> Please advice!



Bianca 40 or FLO or Lady peep  40-40.5 to start 
Or very prive 40.5


----------



## G&G100

Christchrist said:


> Bianca 40 or FLO or Lady peep  40-40.5 to start
> Or very prive 40.5


Thanks so much!!


----------



## travelluver

travelluver said:


> Hi, Thanking you in advance for assistance - I wear a 6 1/2 in Miss Marple and Yoyo.
> How about Insectika?  I see they run TTS or 1/2 size up, does that mean I should be looking at a size 6 to fit me?


I think I got skipped, can someone help - thanks!


----------



## beagly911

travelluver said:


> I think I got skipped, can someone help - thanks!


Are they calf?


----------



## travelluver

beagly911 said:


> Are they calf?


The Miss Marple is black calf on the wood platform.  The other pair is an animal print (bl/silver) material.  Thanks for the assist!


----------



## beagly911

travelluver said:


> The Miss Marple is black calf on the wood platform.  The other pair is an animal print (bl/silver) material.  Thanks for the assist!


Since the insectika is a calf I think you could go TTS.  They will stretch some with wear if they are a little tight to begin with.


----------



## loubi_love

Hi ladies! Hoping you can help me out. I'm thinking of placing a bid on a pair of boots via the bay, and I'm not sure if they will fit (I'm not even sure of the style for that matter). Here's my info:

*US size:* 8
*Width:* normal 
*CL sizes:* *38.5 *(New Simple, Bianca 140 and 120 patent, Bandra, VP); *39* (Lady Peep 150 sling, Suzanana, Plato Pigalle patent).  The reason for the weird Plato Pigalle sizing is my toes...they're on the long side and if it's a tight toe box I always 1/2 size up.  At least I think the PP is tight 

My question is regarding this shoe: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300866363948?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The seller says he thinks it will fit a 8.5 US size foot because that's what the conversation tables say (I'm skeptical).  Anyway, I've never heard of the style and it's not listed anywhere else on the sizing thread.  It sort of looks like a Pigalle but in a short boot form, so I'm wondering if I should follow Pigalle sizing...thus it would likely fit.  

*I used to have the Lapano patent bootie in a 38.5; however, I had to part because it was too tight.  Is it normal to size up in bootie/short boot type styles? 

Anyway, your two cents will be much appreciated!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

rock_girl said:


> Here are the measurements:
> 
> Harletty Africa Suede size 40
> *Circumference of top of boot shaft 13-16.25"* There is a little buckle you can use to adjust the size of the boot shaft opening.  My buckle is set with one more notch left at the end, which fits my 16" calves comfortable.



You are awesome! I ended up buying these based on the measurements you gave. Thanks again


----------



## Ellewalker

Can anyone help me with sizing of the Paulina's?

I'm a 36.5 in LP's & Pigalle 100's.. I have quite wide feet..

Will I be 36.5 in Paulina or 1/2 up?

Help please xx


----------



## ayobeckah

Just a question: but does anyone have any suggestions about the maggie? I see a bunch that I adore but all half a size up, would it kill me to take the plunge or will my feet slip up? I'm usually a 36, and these are mostly 36.5


----------



## Christchrist

ayobeckah said:


> Just a question: but does anyone have any suggestions about the maggie? I see a bunch that I adore but all half a size up, would it kill me to take the plunge or will my feet slip up? I'm usually a 36, and these are mostly 36.5



My Maggie is 1/2 down from my pigalle 100


----------



## ayobeckah

Christchrist said:


> My Maggie is 1/2 down from my pigalle 100



Alright - guess not. Damn my tiny feet :/

thanks for the quick response !


----------



## Ellewalker

Christchrist said:


> My Maggie is 1/2 down from my pigalle 100


ChristChrist you helped me get my size right for the pigalle's I just purchased.. thank you so much I love them!
Are you able to give me your advice re the Paulina.. they appear slimmer in the toe box than the Pigalle but i'm scared if I go up 1/2 a size I'll slip out of them once they stretch.

x


----------



## Christchrist

ayobeckah said:


> Alright - guess not. Damn my tiny feet :/
> 
> thanks for the quick response !



I have one 1 size too big and I pad them


----------



## Christchrist

Ellewalker said:


> ChristChrist you helped me get my size right for the pigalle's I just purchased.. thank you so much I love them!
> Are you able to give me your advice re the Paulina.. they appear slimmer in the toe box than the Pigalle but i'm scared if I go up 1/2 a size I'll slip out of them once they stretch.
> 
> x



I wish I could :/. I don't know the sizing on that shoe .


----------



## Ellewalker

Christchrist said:


> I wish I could :/. I don't know the sizing on that shoe .


No problems~ Thanks anyway..


----------



## rock_girl

ayobeckah said:


> Just a question: but does anyone have any suggestions about the maggie? I see a bunch that I adore but all half a size up, would it kill me to take the plunge or will my feet slip up? I'm usually a 36, and these are mostly 36.5



My Maggie are my CL TTS.  I wouldn't size up.


----------



## ayobeckah

rock_girl said:


> My Maggie are my CL TTS.  I wouldn't size up.



Thank you for the feedback ! I'll wait for it to pop up in my tts


----------



## Queen S

Christchrist said:


> Flo and lp toe peep
> 
> View attachment 2085558



Thanks! gorgeous LP btw


----------



## k*d

Ellewalker said:


> Can anyone help me with sizing of the Paulina's?
> 
> I'm a 36.5 in LP's & Pigalle 100's.. I have quite wide feet..
> 
> Will I be 36.5 in Paulina or 1/2 up?
> 
> Help please xx



I just ordered them from Matches, and they said that while the length is TTS, the toe box is narrow and you'll want to size up 1/2 a size if you have wide feet.  They haven't shipped yet so I don't know how sound this advice is.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Looking for some help with Biancas..

- I'm a US 7
- I'd consider my feet to be average width
- I have 2 pairs of Pigalle 100s in size 38 (one patent, one kid)
- The style is Bianca Watersnake 140mm but it is in a 37.5, wondering if I can make it work, a NAP listing says to go half size up but I never know with CLs..

TIA


----------



## Christchrist

cvlshopaholic said:


> Looking for some help with Biancas..
> 
> - I'm a US 7
> - I'd consider my feet to be average width
> - I have 2 pairs of Pigalle 100s in size 38 (one patent, one kid)
> - The style is Bianca Watersnake 140mm but it is in a 37.5, wondering if I can make it work, a NAP listing says to go half size up but I never know with CLs..
> 
> TIA



That should fit you perfect. My Bianca is 1/2 down from my pigalle 100


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Christchrist said:


> That should fit you perfect. My Bianca is 1/2 down from my pigalle 100



thank you!!


----------



## Christchrist

cvlshopaholic said:


> thank you!!



Welcome


----------



## BagBragger

Hi! 

This is a long thread. I scanned it to see what's been shared about the sizing of the No Prive.

My US sizing is 8.5 (primarily)
My feet width - wide 
Current CL Sizing-
*Simple 100 40
*Bianca 120 39.5 (with a little room)
*Filo 120 39.5
*Elisa 100 40
*Yolanda 100 40
*New Peanut 70 39.5
*Love Me 85 39.5
*Yousra 100 40

I wonder, since the NP is a sling back, based on my sizing, if I'd be far off with getting the NP in a size 39.  I met someone who told me they run a half size to a whole size big.  I know the description of this thread reminds us that everyone's feet are different.  If this information is I received is off or way off could I possibly work with the shoes if I had them stretched?

I appreciate any guidance that anyone can provide!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

BagBragger said:


> Hi!
> 
> This is a long thread. I scanned it to see what's been shared about the sizing of the No Prive.
> 
> My US sizing is 8.5 (primarily)
> My feet width - wide
> Current CL Sizing-
> *Simple 100 40
> *Bianca 120 39.5 (with a little room)
> *Filo 120 39.5
> *Elisa 100 40
> *Yolanda 100 40
> *New Peanut 70 39.5
> *Love Me 85 39.5
> *Yousra 100 40
> 
> I wonder, since the NP is a sling back, based on my sizing, if I'd be far off with getting the NP in a size 39.  I met someone who told me they run a half size to a whole size big.  I know the description of this thread reminds us that everyone's feet are different.  If this information is I received is off or way off could I possibly work with the shoes if I had them stretched?
> 
> I appreciate any guidance that anyone can provide!



Based on your sizes I would get 40. I take NP half a size up from my Bianca and Love Me. The NP is tts for me


----------



## BagBragger

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Based on your sizes I would get 40. I take NP half a size up from my Bianca and Love Me. The NP is tts for me



Awwww Hermosa, you just crushed my dream.  But I'll get over it!  Better to know then go through the hassle, right?

Thank you!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> Hi!
> 
> This is a long thread. I scanned it to see what's been shared about the sizing of the No Prive.
> 
> My US sizing is 8.5 (primarily)
> My feet width - wide
> Current CL Sizing-
> *Simple 100 40
> *Bianca 120 39.5 (with a little room)
> *Filo 120 39.5
> *Elisa 100 40
> *Yolanda 100 40
> *New Peanut 70 39.5
> *Love Me 85 39.5
> *Yousra 100 40
> 
> I wonder, since the NP is a sling back, based on my sizing, if I'd be far off with getting the NP in a size 39.  I met someone who told me they run a half size to a whole size big.  I know the description of this thread reminds us that everyone's feet are different.  If this information is I received is off or way off could I possibly work with the shoes if I had them stretched?
> 
> I appreciate any guidance that anyone can provide!



NP is 1/2 size up for me


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> NP is 1/2 size up for me



Hey CC! Thanks...more bad news! Bummer!  But I asked so I'll know better to do the right thing!


----------



## veechic

hey ladies, your opinion would be great. 

I am an 8 with wide (flat) feet 
37.5 in mbb (wish i had a 38 instead)
39 in daffodile (a smidge big)

Do you guys think 38.5 in patent bianca 140s would work? 
How about 37.5 in maggie?

thanks!


----------



## anniethecat

veechic said:


> hey ladies, your opinion would be great.
> 
> I am an 8 with wide (flat) feet
> 37.5 in mbb (wish i had a 38 instead)
> 39 in daffodile (a smidge big)
> 
> Do you guys think 38.5 in patent bianca 140s would work?
> How about 37.5 in maggie?
> 
> thanks!



Maggie would be too small for you. The Bianca should be ok being you have wide feet. How many times have you worn the daffodile? Are they stretched that they are big or are they big out of the box?


----------



## veechic

anniethecat said:


> Maggie would be too small for you. The Bianca should be ok being you have wide feet. How many times have you worn the daffodile? Are they stretched that they are big or are they big out of the box?




i thought so about those maggies 

for the dafs i had only tried them on, i didnt even walk around in the house in them cus theyre so pretty idk why but im scared of messing them up lol. 
But i just put them on and walked around.. i think they fit ok. there is a little room back by the heel but because of the tightness up by the toe box there is no slip. (my left foot is more loose by the heel, may pad it. the right foot is ok)
i think im going to try on a 38.5 the next time i go to a department store just to see.. 
thanks for your opinion


----------



## hermosa_vogue

BagBragger said:


> Awwww Hermosa, you just crushed my dream.  But I'll get over it!  Better to know then go through the hassle, right?
> 
> Thank you!



That's ok, they pop up on ebay quite regularly!  I'm sure you'll get your hands on one eventually


----------



## veechic

do you think i could do a 37.5 in lady peeps? 
i looked on the first page and didnt see anything about LPs.


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies! I'm wonding how Dafslings and LP slings fit. Are they both TTS? I wear 35.5 VPs, Simples and Biancas, 36 Declics. 36.5 in Rolandos and Decolletes. Would 35.5 work in Dafslings and LP slings? Thank you!


----------



## Christiii

I want to buy my moma pair of balinodono patent-leather ballet flats as a surprise.  She goes between an 8 and an 8 1/2.  Do they run big/ small? does the patent stretch? Im going between a 39.5 and a 40...I had them measure the insole o th 39.5, and The insole is 9-7/8" and The width is 3-1/2".  Its a bit smaller than a pair of her comfy shoes, which have stretched already....They are on ebay, so I cant take her to try them on...
I would REALLY appreciate any info!! Can acobbler streatch patent a bit?
She is amazing and deserves her own Loubs....


----------



## indypup

Christiii said:


> I want to buy my moma pair of balinodono patent-leather ballet flats as a surprise.  She goes between an 8 and an 8 1/2.  Do they run big/ small? does the patent stretch? Im going between a 39.5 and a 40...I had them measure the insole o th 39.5, and The insole is 9-7/8" and The width is 3-1/2".  Its a bit smaller than a pair of her comfy shoes, which have stretched already....They are on ebay, so I cant take her to try them on...
> I would REALLY appreciate any info!! Can acobbler streatch patent a bit?
> She is amazing and deserves her own Loubs....



First off, this is very sweet of you to do!!

Does your mom have wide or narrow feet?  To me, these flats are similar to the Sonietta, which I find run on the narrow side.  You say that she's between an 8 and 8.5... which designers or brands are these shoes?  Has she ever tried Louboutins on before?  Flats like these (in my experience) are harder to break in and aren't all that comfortable at first.  It might be better to find a pair of nappa leather Soniettas if comfort is a priority.  

If they're the flats you had authenticated, the good thing here is that that particular seller accepts returns so worst case scenario, you can always return for another size.

Yes, a cobbler can stretch patent.


----------



## Christiii

thank you so much!! She only wears flats...and no big brands...I bought them, and we will see
Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## jaclyn86

I need sizing help in Pigalles. I wear a 39 in old simples and have a wide-ish foot (I guess) what size would be best for Pigalle 100 and Pigalle Plato 120? I have to order online so I can't try them on  I will probably get patent too. I am nervous about getting a pair and them not stretching enough or stretching too much!


----------



## swankskank

Hi ladies!  I'm a newbie to the forums and need your assistance!  I just purchased decolettes and I don't have the narrowest feet in the world (I'm normally a size 7 in general for footwear, i ordered a 38).. so the middle section of my feet kind of hangs off/over. :cry:.  I've had the same problem with the Very Prive and had to return them in the past.  Has anyone had that problem?  I just want to know if it's worth keeping and if it'll ever break-in enough to where my feet don't look ridiculous in them.  Should I go another half a size up?  The length is fine, it's just the middle section.  Thanks in advance dolls!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

swankskank said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm a newbie to the forums and need your assistance!  I just purchased decolettes and I don't have the narrowest feet in the world (I'm normally a size 7 in general for footwear, i ordered a 38).. so the middle section of my feet kind of hangs off/over. :cry:.  I've had the same problem with the Very Prive and had to return them in the past.  Has anyone had that problem?  I just want to know if it's worth keeping and if it'll ever break-in enough to where my feet don't look ridiculous in them.  Should I go another half a size up?  The length is fine, it's just the middle section.  Thanks in advance dolls!



Hi, welcome to the forums 

I had the same problem as you have with overhanging foot.  This happens in Decollete and Very Prive/No Prive/Hyper Prive.  For me they are the narrower cut CLs.  Going up half a size will not help because your foot will go sliding up and down the shoe because it's too long, and it will still hang over the edge.  I just generally tend to stay away from these styles.  There are many other styles that suit wider feet better.

My advice for CLs that don't give me overhang/muffin top feet:
Jenny
Greissimo
Declic
Bianca 120/140
Pigalle 100 (Pigalle 120 gave me the worst overhang I've ever seen)
Lady Peep
Love Me 100


----------



## mayfairdolly

Hi ladies 
I hope you can help me - I'm normally a 37 in Bianca kid- flannel and a 36.5 in a simple pump... Can anyone tell me how the daffodile 2013 come up please? 
TIA, MFD  x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Loutheshoeack

Hiya,

Please could someone give me advice on sizing for No. Prive 120 Suede Silver Square. I am a 37 in both the Jenny 150 and Very Croise (the sling slips slightly on these). I am also 37 in Prada, Choo and D&G. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I'm buying online.

Thank you


----------



## mf19

Hi - I want to purchase a pair of "Love Me" heels in 85mm or 100mm.  I have nowhere around me to try them so any help is really appreciated.. here are my details:

US sizing: 7.5
EU sizing: 38
Width: normal to wide

Previous experience with CL:
Decollette spikes (uncertain of height): 38


----------



## cdinh87

I found a pair of Maggies in a 35, but I'm normally a 35.5 or 36 (depending on the shoe and weather...), does anyone know if a 35 Maggie 140 would work? maybe I can have the stretched out by a cobbler.. just wishful thinking!!

TIA


----------



## heiress-ox

cdinh87 said:


> I found a pair of Maggies in a 35, but I'm normally a 35.5 or 36 (depending on the shoe and weather...), does anyone know if a 35 Maggie 140 would work? maybe I can have the stretched out by a cobbler.. just wishful thinking!!
> 
> TIA



I take my Maggies in my TTS.. I wouldn't size 0.5 down personally, because imo the metal toe cap is quite unforgiving on the toes. If you're a strict 35.5 or even 36, I think the 35 may be a bit small


----------



## mf19

hermosa_vogue said:


> My Love Me's were very snug and a bit toe-crunching initially but after only 3-4 wears they've loosened up a lot and they're patent.  I wouldn't risk missing out on the style completely if you return these and can't find 37.5



Hi would you say love me's are TTS or should I go .5 size up? I'm usually 38 in all shoes and have regular to wide feet.  Thanks!


----------



## cdinh87

heiress-ox said:


> I take my Maggies in my TTS.. I wouldn't size 0.5 down personally, because imo the metal toe cap is quite unforgiving on the toes. If you're a strict 35.5 or even 36, I think the 35 may be a bit small



thank you for the quick reply!!!  I'll keep waiting on my UGH. lol


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mf19 said:


> Hi would you say love me's are TTS or should I go .5 size up? I'm usually 38 in all shoes and have regular to wide feet.  Thanks!



I personally went .5 size down for Love Me in both 85 and 100.  I noticed you are 38 in Decollete.  I'm a 36 in Decollete and take Love Me in 35 so by that logic you would take 37.  I do know some ladies take them TTS though which I assume would be 37.5 for you


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

mf19 said:


> Hi - I want to purchase a pair of "Love Me" heels in 85mm or 100mm.  I have nowhere around me to try them so any help is really appreciated.. here are my details:
> 
> US sizing: 7.5
> EU sizing: 38
> Width: normal to wide
> 
> Previous experience with CL:
> Decollette spikes (uncertain of height): 38



I'm US8, EU38-38.5, 39 in patent decollette and my love me are size 38.5 and fit me quite well. Hope that helps!


----------



## ayobeckah

hey everyone, so after seeing everyone with their booties, I finally got my hands on a pair of sigourneys which I love very very much. I took the advice on the first page and went half a size up (to 36.5) since I have average size (36) feet. The only problem I have is that I can slip my foot in and out of with without much of a struggle. My toes fit fine length/width wise, but when it's so slack on the upper. In other words, the opening of the bootie is HUGE and it literally swallows my foot? Is there anything I can do inside the shoe to make it work, or should I just keep my eyes peeled for a smaller size? I would upload a picture but that feature doesn't work for me


----------



## mf19

hermosa_vogue said:


> I personally went .5 size down for Love Me in both 85 and 100.  I noticed you are 38 in Decollete.  I'm a 36 in Decollete and take Love Me in 35 so by that logic you would take 37.  I do know some ladies take them TTS though which I assume would be 37.5 for you





mademoiselle.bd said:


> I'm US8, EU38-38.5, 39 in patent decollette and my love me are size 38.5 and fit me quite well. Hope that helps!



Thank you both! I think I will look for a 37.5 or 38 and will just add padding as needed


----------



## evanescent

cdinh87 said:


> I found a pair of Maggies in a 35, but I'm normally a 35.5 or 36 (depending on the shoe and weather...), does anyone know if a 35 Maggie 140 would work? maybe I can have the stretched out by a cobbler.. just wishful thinking!!
> 
> TIA



Hmm, I think it also depends on which Maggies, as different seasons run differently. I am 35-35.5 and I just got a pair in mini chad leopard in 35. They are a little big but perfect with padding, so I think my ideal size is 34.5.

If you are 35.5-36, you might be able to make the 35 work.


----------



## cdinh87

evanescent said:


> Hmm, I think it also depends on which Maggies, as different seasons run differently. I am 35-35.5 and I just got a pair in mini chad leopard in 35. They are a little big but perfect with padding, so I think my ideal size is 34.5.
> 
> If you are 35.5-36, you might be able to make the 35 work.


 

Do you think the glitter maggies 140mm run TTS or would a 35 be too small for me? TIA


----------



## anniethecat

cdinh87 said:


> Do you think the glitter maggies 140mm run TTS or would a 35 be too small for me? TIA


 
The glitter run TTS, the leopard mini-chad are the only ones that ran big I believe.


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hi ladies- need some help- If i have:
Simple 85mm size 41
New simple 41
Decollete 868 41.5
Love me 40.5
PP-41 but they are quite tight in the toe box for me and have yet to stretch them out

what size would I be in the Paulina's 100m (assuming I ever find them lol)? Would I be safe with 41? Any help is appreciateD! thanks!


----------



## 8seventeen19

PursePrincess24 said:


> Hi ladies- need some help- If i have:
> Simple 85mm size 41
> New simple 41
> Decollete 868 41.5
> Love me 40.5
> PP-41 but they are quite tight in the toe box for me and have yet to stretch them out
> 
> what size would I be in the Paulina's 100m (assuming I ever find them lol)? Would I be safe with 41? Any help is appreciateD! thanks!



Definitely.  Is your Love Me 100mm or 120mm? If 100mm,  then a 40.5 could work. Paulina is more comfortable than PPs.


----------



## PursePrincess24

shoeaddictklw said:


> Definitely.  Is your Love Me 100mm or 120mm? If 100mm,  then a 40.5 could work. Paulina is more comfortable than PPs.



Actually my love me are 40.5 are 85mm (they are tight in front but better than PP)


----------



## eris

Hi all! Hoping someone can help shed some light on a CL newbie. I'm unfortunately not near any stores that carry the shoes

Usual sizing (Nine West heels, Charlotte Olympia flats, Tory Burch flats and heels): 7.5
Charlotte Olympia Dolly size: 38

I'm interested in the Rolandos, Bianca or Feticha. Do you think I should go up to 38?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mf19 said:


> Thank you both! I think I will look for a 37.5 or 38 and will just add padding as needed



I would go for 37.5, not 38.


----------



## evanescent

cdinh87 said:


> Do you think the glitter maggies 140mm run TTS or would a 35 be too small for me? TIA



Hmm, I'm sorry I don't have any experience with the glitter maggies.. probably it's best for you to wait for someone who owns these to help with sizing. Don't want to give you the wrong advice!


----------



## jaclyn86

jaclyn86 said:


> I need sizing help in Pigalles. I wear a 39 in old simples and have a wide-ish foot (I guess) what size would be best for Pigalle 100 and Pigalle Plato 120? I have to order online so I can't try them on  I will probably get patent too. I am nervous about getting a pair and them not stretching enough or stretching too much!


 

Any help?


----------



## cdinh87

evanescent said:


> Hmm, I'm sorry I don't have any experience with the glitter maggies.. probably it's best for you to wait for someone who owns these to help with sizing. Don't want to give you the wrong advice!


 

no worries, thank you for your help by replying.  I decided to wait.. hopefully a 35.5 will appear sooner rather than later.


----------



## mrscurvy

eris said:


> Hi all! Hoping someone can help shed some light on a CL newbie. I'm unfortunately not near any stores that carry the shoes
> 
> Usual sizing (Nine West heels, Charlotte Olympia flats, Tory Burch flats and heels): 7.5
> Charlotte Olympia Dolly size: 38
> 
> I'm interested in the Rolandos, Bianca or Feticha. Do you think I should go up to 38?


 
In my Rolandos i had to go 1/2 size up..im normally a US 6 but i took the Rolandos leather and Patent leather in a 36.5


----------



## mf19

mf19 said:


> Hi - I want to purchase a pair of "Love Me" heels in 85mm or 100mm.  I have nowhere around me to try them so any help is really appreciated.. here are my details:
> 
> US sizing: 7.5
> EU sizing: 38
> Width: normal to wide
> 
> Previous experience with CL:
> Decollette spikes (uncertain of height): 38



Update: I'm a 38.5 in Plato Pigalle 120  and 38 in Lady Peep Toe 150 (although they didn't seem so high when I had them on.. I think from the CL website they must've been though since I don't seen any other coral/pink peep toes)

Should I still look for 37.5 in Love Me 85 or 100?
What would be my Decollete 554 size as well?

Many thanks for all of your help!!!


----------



## CallMeSteph

.


----------



## bougainvillier

mf19 said:


> Update: I'm a 38.5 in Plato Pigalle 120  and 38 in Lady Peep Toe 150 (although they didn't seem so high when I had them on.. I think from the CL website they must've been though since I don't seen any other coral/pink peep toes)
> 
> Should I still look for 37.5 in Love Me 85 or 100?
> What would be my Decollete 554 size as well?
> 
> Many thanks for all of your help!!!


I take pigalle plato 120 and love me 100 (pigalle 100) in the same size. they basically have the same toe box, arch etc except pp 120 has a platform. based on this fact, i think you will need 38.5 in love me 100. not sure on love me 85. but you might need at least 38.5, even 39


----------



## Tiffy23

So I have never tried any CL before and planning on getting my first pair. But do not know what size I will be.

I am usually a 7.5-8. in Louis Vuitton shoes I am a 37.5 but I heard that CL run small so I was thinking of buying size 38.

The width of my feet are average.

I am not sure what the shoe name is but I have added a picture.

Thank you!


----------



## veechic

would you guys say that lady peeps and clou neoud are TTS? 

im a 39 in daffodils 

i want to get these clou noeuds which are a 38 
are daffs typically tts?


----------



## bougainvillier

veechic said:


> would you guys say that lady peeps and clou neoud are TTS?
> 
> im a 39 in daffodils
> 
> i want to get these clou noeuds which are a 38
> are daffs typically tts?


i take LP and Daf in the same size. dont have clou noeuds but i think they run the same as LP


----------



## veechic

thanks bougain! 
sigh... i am really going to just hope that a 38 in the clou noeud's will work since theyre sling. i really want them!
i have MBB's in a 38 but a 38.5 would have been better


----------



## bougainvillier

veechic said:


> thanks bougain!
> sigh... i am really going to just hope that a 38 in the clou noeud's will work since theyre sling. i really want them!
> i have MBB's in a 38 but a 38.5 would have been better


in my experience, slings are less tricky. I had mbb nappa in 35 but it was a bit loose sometimes. I feel similar (loose) in suede/nappa dafs and python lady LPs but I probably can do it most of the days with a bit padding. lady peep sling I have 34.5 and it was a bit tight. i have narrow feet tho. so if you can do mbb in 38 then you probably can do clou neoud in 38 as well.


----------



## veechic

bougainvillier said:


> in my experience, slings are less tricky. I had mbb nappa in 35 but it was a bit loose sometimes. I feel similar (loose) in suede/nappa dafs and python lady LPs but I probably can do it most of the days with a bit padding. lady peep sling I have 34.5 and it was a bit tight. i have narrow feet tho. so if you can do mbb in 38 then you probably can do clou neoud in 38 as well.



hmm.. 
My MBBs are suede, so perhaps they were stretched a bit and that is why they work for me. 
I also have some suede dafs in a 38.5 that were too small but after keeping them on for about an hour (my poor poor numb toes ) they are slowly becoming tolerable. (now i am scared that my 39 dafs will stretch to be way too big)

I am thinking that the leather on the clou neoud will not be as stretchy, and i have wide feet, but that the sling area will help me out a little. I really hope i am right! 
thanks again


----------



## mf19

bougainvillier said:


> I take pigalle plato 120 and love me 100 (pigalle 100) in the same size. they basically have the same toe box, arch etc except pp 120 has a platform. based on this fact, i think you will need 38.5 in love me 100. not sure on love me 85. but you might need at least 38.5, even 39



Thank you!  Anyone have any idea what I would be in a decollete 554? Again, my PP is 38.5, US7.5, and normally EU38.  Thank you all for your help!

PS - ordered my first pair of Pigalle 100s today - so excited!


----------



## bougainvillier

mf19 said:


> Thank you!  Anyone have any idea what I would be in a decollete 554? Again, my PP is 38.5, US7.5, and normally EU38.  Thank you all for your help!
> 
> PS - ordered my first pair of Pigalle 100s today - so excited!


yay! 

sorry i never tried on the style but heard it run tts or even big. so 38.5 to be safe? 

wait for others for more intel tho


----------



## Mrs. MFH

mf19 said:


> Thank you!  Anyone have any idea what I would be in a decollete 554? Again, my PP is 38.5, US7.5, and normally EU38.  Thank you all for your help!
> 
> PS - ordered my first pair of Pigalle 100s today - so excited!



I recently tried on the Decollette 554 in 39.5.  I'm U.S. 8/8.5 EU 39 (Gucci) but most CL's are 39.5 since they run small. My PP is 39.5 also.  I would say due to the narrow toe box 38.5 should be good if your feet are really narrow.  If they stretch though 38 may be better.  HTH


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Christchrist said:


> I'll let you know when the 39 arrives



CC, how did the Batignolles turn out for you? I'm looking at the 100s in canary and rouge. My Pigalle 100s are a 38 so I'm thinking if the 39 worked for you I should go with a 37.5.


----------



## mf19

Mrs. MFH said:


> I recently tried on the Decollette 554 in 39.5.  I'm U.S. 8/8.5 EU 39 (Gucci) but most CL's are 39.5 since they run small. My PP is 39.5 also.  I would say due to the narrow toe box 38.5 should be good if your feet are really narrow.  If they stretch though 38 may be better.  HTH



Thank you! CL sizing is so confusing - I think I'm just going to have to go to Selfridges in London one day and record my sizing for all the styles they have 

But for the time being anyone have any idea for the decollete 100 - perhaps even the normal decollete 868? My PP 120 patent is 38.5 - my feet fit into the 38 but my toes were much too tight.  I'm a 38 in the Flo style new this spring.  I'm looking at jazz calf so I'm willing to stretch them out.  Would a 37.5 be too small to stretch?

Apologies for so many questions....


----------



## heiress-ox

mf19 said:


> Thank you! CL sizing is so confusing - I think I'm just going to have to go to Selfridges in London one day and record my sizing for all the styles they have
> 
> But for the time being anyone have any idea for the decollete 100 - perhaps even the normal decollete 868? My PP 120 patent is 38.5 - my feet fit into the 38 but my toes were much too tight.  I'm a 38 in the Flo style new this spring.  I'm looking at jazz calf so I'm willing to stretch them out.  Would a 37.5 be too small to stretch?
> 
> Apologies for so many questions....



I'm not sure about the Decollete 554, but for the Decollete 868 I take 0.5 up from my TTS (My PPs are also my TTS).  The 868 is probably one of the most narrow cut styles that CL makes so sizing down can be difficult, although they do stretch some.


----------



## Christchrist

cvlshopaholic said:


> CC, how did the Batignolles turn out for you? I'm looking at the 100s in canary and rouge. My Pigalle 100s are a 38 so I'm thinking if the 39 worked for you I should go with a 37.5.



They are stunning. I love them. Yes you do go down 1/2 size from your piggy 100. Let me know when you get them.


----------



## jdyz

Hi ladies, 
please can I have your advice on two styles:
I am 34.5 in decollete 868/100/patent, 34.5 in ronron/85/patent and 35 in fifi/100/patent which have have to pad out big time.
What size do I need for ronron/100/suede and pigalle/100/patent?
Many thanks for your help!


----------



## ESQ.

hello, i am purchasing a pair of pigalle platos in nude and just cannot decide on the sizing. i am normally a u.s 7.5 and wear a 38-38.5 in louboutins

i tried the patent ones on in both 38 and 38.5 , they both fit but the 38.5 felt so much more comfortable , the 38 were tight in the toe box

however ,do these stretch out? the last thing i want is for the 38.5 to become huge and slip out of them

thanks in advance!


----------



## Loutheshoeack

Hi please could I get some help with the sizing on Lady Peep sling. I am a small euro 37 in most shoes inc. D&G, Prada and Jimmy Choo. I am also a 37 in CL Jenny Satin. A 37 in Very Croise but the sling slips slightly. 

I am looking to buy a 36. Any ideas whether this would be okay?

Thank you.


----------



## honeybunch

ESQ. said:


> hello, i am purchasing a pair of pigalle platos in nude and just cannot decide on the sizing. i am normally a u.s 7.5 and wear a 38-38.5 in louboutins
> 
> i tried the patent ones on in both 38 and 38.5 , they both fit but the 38.5 felt so much more comfortable , the 38 were tight in the toe box
> 
> however ,do these stretch out? the last thing i want is for the 38.5 to become huge and slip out of them
> 
> thanks in advance!



Are they 120s?  If so, I'd go TTS.


----------



## heiress-ox

For 120s I went with TTS. 

I could've probably gone a half size down & they would have stretched a little, but they'd have been very tight in the toebox & i'm not sure they would've stretched enough (I hate squished toes). I think the little elastic in the heel cup actually helps stop heel slippage in my case, the PPs are one of my only CLs with no slip!


----------



## ESQ.

honeybunch said:


> Are they 120s?  If so, I'd go TTS.



they are 120s mm plato, 

true size as in take the 38 instead of the 38.5 right?
not true to my american size of 7.5?

how much do the patent ones stretch?


----------



## ESQ.

ladies when you refer to TTS do you mean equivalent to your US size?

if im a 7.5 us is 37.5 my TTS? or 38 is my TTS?
i have average width foot but i guess for louboutin its considered a bit wide?


----------



## marik_

Hello,
How do usually Strassed styles run? Do the run the same as un-strassed ones? For example, would a leather or suede Daffodile be the same as a Strass Dafodile?
Thank you!


----------



## heiress-ox

TTS referring to your CL TTS not your US size. 

You said you take between 38 and 38.5 - but in what styles? For example my CL TTS is 41.5 but I have styles that are in a 41 and 42 too.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Loutheshoeack said:


> Hi please could I get some help with the sizing on Lady Peep sling. I am a small euro 37 in most shoes inc. D&G, Prada and Jimmy Choo. I am also a 37 in CL Jenny Satin. A 37 in Very Croise but the sling slips slightly.
> 
> I am looking to buy a 36. Any ideas whether this would be okay?
> 
> Thank you.



I take the LP and Jenny in the same size.  I can squeeze into a Jenny half a size smaller than LP.  I'm very very very doubtful you could take LP a whole size down from Jenny


----------



## poppyseed

Hello ladies, 
I am looking to purchase Clic Clac booties (my HG) in 38 in suede. I own Trotte Avec Moi boots in 38 (also suede) and they fit fine and I think they are essentially the same shape shoe, therefore hopefully same fit/sizing too...does anyone have any idea if this is correct please?


----------



## ESQ.

heiress-ox said:


> TTS referring to your CL TTS not your US size.
> 
> You said you take between 38 and 38.5 - but in what styles? For example my CL TTS is 41.5 but I have styles that are in a 41 and 42 too.


i guess my louboutin TTS is a 38 then, thank you so much!!


----------



## zippitydodaaaa

I have a sizing question on the Pigalle 120 in black patent.  I am a 37.5 in the Valentino bow platform pumps, Chanel ballet flats, Manolo Blahnik Sedaraby, and Jimmy Choo Crown (really any of the shoes in the metallic line) and have an average width foot.  Do you'll think I would be a 37 or a 37.5 in the Pigalle? Thanks so much!!


----------



## honeybunch

ESQ. said:


> they are 120s mm plato,
> 
> true size as in take the 38 instead of the 38.5 right?
> not true to my american size of 7.5?
> 
> how much do the patent ones stretch?



I took my true UK size which equates to a 38.  I'm not too sure about US sizing.  Mine didn't stretch much because my feet are very narrow and there was no pressure on the shoe to expand.  I could probably have even gone down half a size but I wanted them to be comfortable.


----------



## honeybunch

zippitydodaaaa said:


> I have a sizing question on the Pigalle 120 in black patent.  I am a 37.5 in the Valentino bow platform pumps, Chanel ballet flats, Manolo Blahnik Sedaraby, and Jimmy Choo Crown (really any of the shoes in the metallic line) and have an average width foot.  Do you'll think I would be a 37 or a 37.5 in the Pigalle? Thanks so much!!



I go a full size down in Pigalle 120.  I have a narrow foot.  Most people go a half to a full size down.  If the shoe is too big you won't be able to walk properly.


----------



## Tmkxt

I have never tried on any CL's so I do not know what my size in them would be. I'm thinking of purchasing the Pigalle 100 in black leather and was wondering what size should I get. I typically wear a size 6. I have average width feet and my toes are fairly long.
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/pigalle-kid.html


----------



## Loutheshoeack

hermosa_vogue said:


> I take the LP and Jenny in the same size.  I can squeeze into a Jenny half a size smaller than LP.  I'm very very very doubtful you could take LP a whole size down from Jenny


Thank you for the help Hermosa. It's greatly appreciated


----------



## evanescent

poppyseed said:


> Hello ladies,
> I am looking to purchase Clic Clac booties (my HG) in 38 in suede. I own Trotte Avec Moi boots in 38 (also suede) and they fit fine and I think they are essentially the same shape shoe, therefore hopefully same fit/sizing too...does anyone have any idea if this is correct please?



Oooh I would love to help you with this  Clic Clac booties are also my HG! are they 120 or 140? And I remember you have the Lady Page? If they are the 120 height, you should take your Lady Page size as they have a similar-ish feel/fit (toebox wise). If you can, take them half to 1 size bigger than your TTS, as they are (to me) one of my most uncomfortable shoes and would not be able to wear them without padding. But, different people have different pain threshold so I think you should just go with your Lady Page size. Good luck!


----------



## Ellewalker

k*d said:


> I just ordered them from Matches, and they said that while the length is TTS, the toe box is narrow and you'll want to size up 1/2 a size if you have wide feet.  They haven't shipped yet so I don't know how sound this advice is.


Thank for the advice!  I ended up not sizing up and they fit perfectly...I hope they don't stretch too much as they'll then be too small!

How'd yours fit?

xe


----------



## evanescent

Tmkxt said:


> I have never tried on any CL's so I do not know what my size in them would be. I'm thinking of purchasing the Pigalle 100 in black leather and was wondering what size should I get. I typically wear a size 6. I have average width feet and my toes are fairly long.
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/pigalle-kid.html



Hello, it's really hard to give any advice given you have never tried on any CLs so there's no way we can base the comparison on..... Although Pigalle 100 is pretty true to size for me so seems like 36 would be ok for you. I'm usually 35 in Miu Miu, 35 in YSL, 35.5 in Chanel, and my Pigalle 100 is 35. Hope that helps!


----------



## poppyseed

evanescent said:


> Oooh I would love to help you with this  Clic Clac booties are also my HG! are they 120 or 140? And I remember you have the Lady Page? If they are the 120 height, you should take your Lady Page size as they have a similar-ish feel/fit (toebox wise). If you can, take them half to 1 size bigger than your TTS, as they are (to me) one of my most uncomfortable shoes and would not be able to wear them without padding. But, different people have different pain threshold so I think you should just go with your Lady Page size. Good luck!


 

Haha and I remember that you have the Clic Clacs enhanced with some amazing bling right!
They are 120 (140 would kill me!)  My Lady Page is 38 and actually they are now slightly loose...My CL TTS is probably 37.5. I have Ariella boots and Trotte boots both in 38 but that's really pushing it and you say they are painful...hmmm at least the Clic Clacs seem like they won't be too tight around the foot with the button up...
I think I may have to risk them, don't think there will be many chances  I come across 38.5 any time soon, I'm fed waiting lol!


----------



## loubi_love

Hi ladies, quick question for all of you (_please fee free to move this to the appropriate forum. I think it belongs here_):

I finally got my hands on my UHG, the *Balota 150 in glitter specchio*.  So, so excited.  I absolutely love them, BUT, I feel so unstable...like I could twist my ankle if I'm not super careful   I know it's not a sizing issue, my foot fits perfectly, it's just I feel very wobbly (more so that an other 150 mm heel I own).  

Did any of you experience this? If so, did you add anything to the shoe (i.e. foot petals, heel grips, etc.) that you think helped? 

TIATIA!


----------



## mf19

Thank you to everyone who assisted me with my pigalle size - they fit perfect!

Now, I have another question regarding the Leopard pony hair Ronaldos.  What size would I be for these?  Here are my details again:

Pigalle 100 & PP 120: 38.5 (38 fit, 38.5 is perfect for my toes though, no slippage)
Flo 120: 38
US size: 7.5
EU size: 38
Feet width: Wide piggies!

Also, are these shoes very hard to maintain?  I heard that the hair can wear off over time  Thank you again for your continued help.


----------



## iheartorange

HI Ladies, i need some help here. last night i went to Saks and i bought a pair of CL Simple Botta Knee high boots.  I usually wear 6.5 in CL heels (I own simple 100, biancas and lady peep) but i think with these boots, since i have fat legs/calfs so I tried on a pair of size 8 and they fit fine (this was also because size 8 was the last pair in store, no size 7 or size 7.5).  I just don't know if i need a size 8 because of my big calfs.. has anyone had to size up 1.5? I am afraid the boots will stretch out eventually and they will be too big for me.  

FYI, I tried on a pair of CL booties in size 7 w/o socks and they were perfect.  With these CL boots, i plan to wear socks.. not thick socks but those women thin socks like esprite.

please advise if i should wait for size 7 

below is the link to the boots that i bought

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jSa1W3K


----------



## marik_

Does anyone own the same style shoe in leather and in strass? Do they run the same or is the strass runs bigger?

Specifically, I am interested to know if leather/suede Daffodile would run the same as a Strass Dafodile?

Thank you!


----------



## iilswtazn

I need help on the sizing of the Metal Nodo. They look like Lady Peep slingbacks, but I haven't tried those before. If they are like the regular lady peeps I think they will fit since I have the lady peeps in 37.5, but I am scared the slingback strap will be loose. Also, does anyone know the insole measurements for these and if the 37.5 will fit me?


US size 6.5-7. 6.5 in sandals/open toe and 7 in closed toe shoes and sandals
My left foot is average width and my right foot is slightly wide/wide
I have the Lady Peeps patent leather in 37.5 (toe box is tight even in the 37.5, but length wise I could have taken a 37. I also have the Volpi alba in a 37, this is too big. I have heel pads and ball of foot pads, I might have to double the ball of foot pads but haven't tried yet.
I need sizing advice on the Metal Nodo 150 watersnake slingback sandals in a 37.5 from the 2012 S/S
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178019

Thanks you!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

iilswtazn said:


> I need help on the sizing of the Metal Nodo. They look like Lady Peep slingbacks, but I haven't tried those before. If they are like the regular lady peeps I think they will fit since I have the lady peeps in 37.5, but I am scared the slingback strap will be loose. Also, does anyone know the insole measurements for these and if the 37.5 will fit me?
> 
> 
> US size 6.5-7. 6.5 in sandals/open toe and 7 in closed toe shoes and sandals
> My left foot is average width and my right foot is slightly wide/wide
> I have the Lady Peeps patent leather in 37.5 (toe box is tight even in the 37.5, but length wise I could have taken a 37. I also have the Volpi alba in a 37, this is too big. I have heel pads and ball of foot pads, I might have to double the ball of foot pads but haven't tried yet.
> I need sizing advice on the Metal Nodo 150 watersnake slingback sandals in a 37.5 from the 2012 S/S
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178019
> 
> Thanks you!



I fit Metal Nodo and Lady Peep the same size so you're right


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I purchased the black patent leather Coroclics in 40 and 40.5 and I can't decide which to keep. The 40s are snugish and the 40.5s are a little roomier. How do they wear? Do they stretch out a lot? I don't have any other patent leather CLs and I'm pretty new to the brand. For years I've been a Jimmy Choo girl and I typically wear anywhere between 39.5-40.5 in designer shoes. 

In CLs I have a 40.5 in the black leather Elisa, and a 40 in the Grapi black leather as well as the suede Martels. My foot is average to narrow. At first I was sure I needed the 40.5 but now I'm leaning to the 40.

My return window is almost up - please help me decide!


----------



## ah2e

Hello!  I'm hoping to get some sizing help for Chiarana 100 pumps.  

I'm a size US 6 in most US shoes.
Size 36 in Pigalle 100 patent (tight at first, but stretched and fits perfectly)
Size 36 in Minibout (still need a tad stretching in toebox, but fits great otherwise)

For the above Louboutins I don't need any cushions to fit.  I have an average width across my foot. 

What size would I be in Chiarana 100 pumps? I've read that it makes you look like you have bunions when you don't, and I'm wondering if the cutout of the shoe is painful or affects the size you need.

Any opinions or help would be appreciated!


----------



## evanescent

poppyseed said:


> Haha and I remember that you have the Clic Clacs enhanced with some amazing bling right!
> They are 120 (140 would kill me!)  My Lady Page is 38 and actually they are now slightly loose...My CL TTS is probably 37.5. I have Ariella boots and Trotte boots both in 38 but that's really pushing it and you say they are painful...hmmm at least the Clic Clacs seem like they won't be too tight around the foot with the button up...
> I think I may have to risk them, don't think there will be many chances  I come across 38.5 any time soon, I'm fed waiting lol!



Yes that's me  Good luck with the fit!! I hope it works out!


----------



## Chanieish

Hi I am looking to purchase my first pair of CLs! (Sooooo excited!)

I decided on the Just Picks in 100mm with ankle strap. Unfortunately they are sold out and I must go through eBay 

Can someone help me with the sizing? I don't have prior experience with Louboutins. I am a 7.5 in heels and 8 in flats usually and my foot length is around 9 1/2" I heard that these run a tad small and the ones on ebay are size 38.

Would that be a good size for me? Fingers crossed!

Thank you so much for your help! I will also ask for insole length from the seller.


----------



## arosereilly

Hi there! I'm a CL newbie and I'm totally in love with the black patent Decolete 554. I've never tried any on before, and don't have an easy way to do so. Can anyone help me with sizing?

I'm a US 7 in pretty much every shoe I have, so I'm thinking I should go a half size up and order the 37.5?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## viestrella

Hi there , 
I would like your opinion ,
I'm a size 40 models in filo or fifi 
I would like to know my size for pigalle 120, in your opinion I should also take a size 40 or larger?
(I have the foot end)
tk


----------



## mf19

Anyone know how Lady Page sizing compares to Pigalle?  The seller says the toe box is smaller than her Decoltissimo but I am not familiar with this style.  Many thanks for anyone who can assist!

Note: I read the first page, but I'm not sure what my TTS is still as I went up 1/2 a size in pigalle which doesn't really follow the guidelines there.


----------



## tklovex3

Hi everyone,

I'm new to buying CL shoes so am a lost puppy.

I recently placed an order at saks for the pigalle Plato 120 in a size 35 (my actual size) as the size 36 was too big. I bought the PP 120 because the regular pigalle 120 were not available. I haven't received my PP 120 yet so don't know how well they will fit on me.

I was given the option to be on the waitlist for the regular pigalle 120 but don't know which size to place it for. From what I've read, I'm leaning towards a 34.5 but am curious what everyone would suggest. I fit nine west in size 5 but do not fit Aldo size 5 pumps (too big). Rachel roy pumps in size 5 are also too big for me as well. My foot width is medium/narrow. *edit* to add, my US size is normally 4.5-5.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

tklovex3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to buying CL shoes so am a lost puppy.
> 
> I recently placed an order at saks for the pigalle Plato 120 in a size 35 (my actual size) as the size 36 was too big. I bought the PP 120 because the regular pigalle 120 were not available. I haven't received my PP 120 yet so don't know how well they will fit on me.
> 
> I was given the option to be on the waitlist for the regular pigalle 120 but don't know which size to place it for. From what I've read, I'm leaning towards a 34.5 but am curious what everyone would suggest. I fit nine west in size 5 but do not fit Aldo size 5 pumps (too big). Rachel roy pumps in size 5 are also too big for me as well. My foot width is medium/narrow. *edit* to add, my US size is normally 4.5-5.



I would guess your PP120 size would be 34.5 and your P120 size would be 34 (maybe even PP120=34 and P120=33.5 although they don't make them this small).  Why don't you try on the PP120 in 35 when it arrives and let us know how it fits?


----------



## tklovex3

hermosa_vogue said:


> I would guess your PP120 size would be 34.5 and your P120 size would be 34 (maybe even PP120=34 and P120=33.5 although they don't make them this small).  Why don't you try on the PP120 in 35 when it arrives and let us know how it fits?



Thank you for your reply! I've gone back countless pages for hrs to find someone with a similar dilemma. I will definitely update with the fit of the PP120 sz 35 once they arrive (saks takes forever to fulfill an order)


----------



## evanescent

mf19 said:


> Anyone know how Lady Page sizing compares to Pigalle?  The seller says the toe box is smaller than her Decoltissimo but I am not familiar with this style.  Many thanks for anyone who can assist!
> 
> Note: I read the first page, but I'm not sure what my TTS is still as I went up 1/2 a size in pigalle which doesn't really follow the guidelines there.



Lady Page is extremely challenging. I think you should get them at least half a size larger than Pigalle 100, or if you are comparing to Pigalle 120, then 1-1.5 size larger.

My TTS is 35
Pigalle 100 - 35
Pigalle 120 - 34

I purchased the Lady Page in 35 at first, but they were just too small for me. I tried stretching them but they wouldn't budge, so I had to sell them. 

I figured that 35.5 must be the perfect fit for me, but I know I would not be handle the toe box and pitch if I wore the shoes on their own.

I repurchased them in size 36, and they are extremely comfortable with gel pads.

So technically, you can get away with just going half a size larger than your Pigalle 100, but if you want to be able to pad them for comfort, then you should go a full size larger. Hope that helps!


----------



## evanescent

tklovex3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to buying CL shoes so am a lost puppy.
> 
> I recently placed an order at saks for the pigalle Plato 120 in a size 35 (my actual size) as the size 36 was too big. I bought the PP 120 because the regular pigalle 120 were not available. I haven't received my PP 120 yet so don't know how well they will fit on me.
> 
> I was given the option to be on the waitlist for the regular pigalle 120 but don't know which size to place it for. From what I've read, I'm leaning towards a 34.5 but am curious what everyone would suggest. I fit nine west in size 5 but do not fit Aldo size 5 pumps (too big). Rachel roy pumps in size 5 are also too big for me as well. My foot width is medium/narrow. *edit* to add, my US size is normally 4.5-5.



Sounds like you might be 34.5 in Pigalle Plato 120.. but you should be able to get away with 35 with gel pads 

Once you've worked out your size for PP120, you should take your Pigalle 120 a full size down.


----------



## mf19

evanescent said:


> Lady Page is extremely challenging. I think you should get them at least half a size larger than Pigalle 100, or if you are comparing to Pigalle 120, then 1-1.5 size larger.
> 
> My TTS is 35
> Pigalle 100 - 35
> Pigalle 120 - 34
> 
> I purchased the Lady Page in 35 at first, but they were just too small for me. I tried stretching them but they wouldn't budge, so I had to sell them.
> 
> I figured that 35.5 must be the perfect fit for me, but I know I would not be handle the toe box and pitch if I wore the shoes on their own.
> 
> I repurchased them in size 36, and they are extremely comfortable with gel pads.
> 
> So technically, you can get away with just going half a size larger than your Pigalle 100, but if you want to be able to pad them for comfort, then you should go a full size larger. Hope that helps!



Oh that's extremely disappointing.  I was hoping they'd be more like my pigalle 100 (38.5) so I could get the same size.  My feet technically fit in 38 pigalle 100 (my toes are just a bit squashed), so maybe I'll still try the 38.5 in the lady page.  I  really love this style - just wonder if it's worth potentially them not fitting and/or having to stretch them 

Thank you so much for your help though - at least I have a better idea now


----------



## iilswtazn

I need help on the sizing of the Exagona. They look like somewhat similar to the lady highness, but I haven't tried the exagonas before. If the exagona fits like the lady highness I think they will fit since I have the lady highness in 37.5, but I am scared the heel and straps will be loose. Also, does anyone know the insole measurements for these and if the 37.5 will fit me?


US size 6.5-7. 6.5 in sandals/open toe and 7 in closed toe shoes and sandals
My left foot is average width and my right foot is slightly wide
I have the Lady Peeps patent leather in 37.5 (toe box is tight even in the 37.5, but length wise I could have taken a 37. I also have the Volpi alba in a 37, this is too big. I have heel pads and ball of foot pads, I might have to double the ball of foot pads but haven't tried yet. I also have the lady highness in 37.5 this feels a little small length and width, but I'm sure they stretch since its kid leather.
I need sizing advice on the beige exagona in a 37.5, I'm not sure what season they are from.
I will include a picture

Thanks you!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Anyone? I know some of you gals have the Coroclic - any advice? 



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I purchased the black patent leather Coroclics in 40 and 40.5 and I can't decide which to keep. The 40s are snugish and the 40.5s are a little roomier. How do they wear? Do they stretch out a lot? I don't have any other patent leather CLs and I'm pretty new to the brand. For years I've been a Jimmy Choo girl and I typically wear anywhere between 39.5-40.5 in designer shoes.
> 
> In CLs I have a 40.5 in the black leather Elisa, and a 40 in the Grapi black leather as well as the suede Martels. My foot is average to narrow. At first I was sure I needed the 40.5 but now I'm leaning to the 40.
> 
> My return window is almost up - please help me decide!


----------



## jessluvlv

Hello ladies I'm looking at purchasing leopard fifi 100 and not sure what size to order. I have Decollete jazz in nude and black in a size 40 and suede Bella Zeppa booties in a 9.5. The 40 in the decolletes are great so any advice will be helpful.


----------



## bougainvillier

jessluvlv said:


> Hello ladies I'm looking at purchasing leopard fifi 100 and not sure what size to order. I have Decollete jazz in nude and black in a size 40 and suede Bella Zeppa booties in a 9.5. The 40 in the decolletes are great so any advice will be helpful.



I take fifi .5 to 1 size down from my décolletés. So 39/39.5. I would stay on 39.5 just to be safe


----------



## jessluvlv

Thanks so much I'm ordering now!


----------



## Wilson9745

Hi there, 

I'm looking at a pair of CL Lady Peeps EU size 40 and CL Bianca EU size 40.5 on eBay & would like some advice. 

I'm a UK size 7/ US size 9

I currently own:

Patent Calf Declic: EU 40.5 (purchased 2009)
Satin Décolleté: EU 40.5 (purchased 2009)
Patent Calf Very Prive: EU 40.5 (purchased 2011)

I found the declic tight at first but they eased with wear.

I have narrow feet.

I read on the louboutin website that the Lady Peeps run half a size big so would the EU 40 work for me considering I have narrow feet.

Are the Bianca's TTS?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## l0vecg

I have the lady peep mine are a 39. and im a US 8/8.5 depending on the cut. 38IT



Wilson9745 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm looking at a pair of CL Lady Peeps EU size 40 and CL Bianca EU size 40.5 on eBay & would like some advice.
> 
> I'm a UK size 7/ US size 9
> 
> I currently own:
> 
> Patent Calf Declic: EU 40.5 (purchased 2009)
> Satin Décolleté: EU 40.5 (purchased 2009)
> Patent Calf Very Prive: EU 40.5 (purchased 2011)
> 
> I found the declic tight at first but they eased with wear.
> 
> I have narrow feet.
> 
> I read on the louboutin website that the Lady Peeps run half a size big so would the EU 40 work for me considering I have narrow feet.
> 
> Are the Bianca's TTS?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies....has anyone tried the pivichic? Just wondering about the sizing? Does it fit like pigalle? I'm 35.5 in pigalle 120...can I get away with 36 in pivichic 120??? Grateful for the advice.... Thanks..


----------



## Spaceflocke

What size would you order for the Lady Peep 150 Python?

I am normally size 39 with CL like for example Pigalle 100, Simple 100 etc 

With  120 I have a 38.5.

Many thanks fir your help


----------



## atrain

What size would I be in Pigalle Plato 120s in patent?

I am typically a US size 8 (in Steve Madden, Nike, etc), 8.5 for flats. I wear a 38 or 38.5 in Brian Atwoods. 
Foot width is normal.
I own Rolandos in 39, and have tried Batignolles in 39 as well.

My Rolandos were quite tight in the toe box at first but have stretched nicely. I am concerned that 39s in the PP patent won't stretch out as well, but 39.5 may be a touch too long. 

No stores in Arizona seem to have them in stock, so I won't have a chance to try them on. 

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## anniethecat

Spaceflocke said:


> What size would you order for the Lady Peep 150 Python?
> 
> I am normally size 39 with CL like for example Pigalle 100, Simple 100 etc
> 
> With  120 I have a 38.5.
> 
> Many thanks fir your help



Which 120 do you have?


----------



## anniethecat

atrain said:


> What size would I be in Pigalle Plato 120s in patent?
> 
> I am typically a US size 8 (in Steve Madden, Nike, etc), 8.5 for flats. I wear a 38 or 38.5 in Brian Atwoods.
> Foot width is normal.
> I own Rolandos in 39, and have tried Batignolles in 39 as well.
> 
> My Rolandos were quite tight in the toe box at first but have stretched nicely. I am concerned that 39s in the PP patent won't stretch out as well, but 39.5 may be a touch too long.
> 
> No stores in Arizona seem to have them in stock, so I won't have a chance to try them on.
> 
> Thanks Ladies!!



I take my PP a half size down from my Rolandos.


----------



## anniethecat

JessieG said:


> Hi ladies....has anyone tried the pivichic? Just wondering about the sizing? Does it fit like pigalle? I'm 35.5 in pigalle 120...can I get away with 36 in pivichic 120??? Grateful for the advice.... Thanks..



The pivichic 120 will be too big in 36, they fit like the pigalle 120.


----------



## anniethecat

Wilson9745 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm looking at a pair of CL Lady Peeps EU size 40 and CL Bianca EU size 40.5 on eBay & would like some advice.
> 
> I'm a UK size 7/ US size 9
> 
> I currently own:
> 
> Patent Calf Declic: EU 40.5 (purchased 2009)
> Satin Décolleté: EU 40.5 (purchased 2009)
> Patent Calf Very Prive: EU 40.5 (purchased 2011)
> 
> I found the declic tight at first but they eased with wear.
> 
> I have narrow feet.
> 
> I read on the louboutin website that the Lady Peeps run half a size big so would the EU 40 work for me considering I have narrow feet.
> 
> Are the Bianca's TTS?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.



I take Bianca 120 half size down but I prefer my Bianca 140 TTS.


----------



## Spaceflocke

anniethecat said:


> Which 120 do you have?



Pigalle 120 size 38,5 .... iPhone Must have Deleted it somehow


----------



## Queenie Monroe

Dear ladies,
I'm a newbie and have just ordered my very 1st pair of CL's.
I'm so excited but I don't know if I've made a blunder on the size.

I've ordered the beautiful Fifi 100m Volcano patent. I'm a UK size 7 (EUR40) but recently seem to have slipped more into a 6.5 UK.
I ordered the CL in a EUR40/US9 - should I have gone a size or half size up?
Sadly I have bunion on the right foot, so i'm quite worried now that my first purchase will be a disaster.

I couldn't find Fifi listed on the 1st page.
All help welcome and apologies if i've posted this in the wrong thread!


----------



## bougainvillier

Queenie Monroe said:


> Dear ladies,
> I'm a newbie and have just ordered my very 1st pair of CL's.
> I'm so excited but I don't know if I've made a blunder on the size.
> 
> I've ordered the beautiful Fifi 100m Volcano patent. I'm a UK size 7 (EUR40) but recently seem to have slipped more into a 6.5 UK.
> I ordered the CL in a EUR40/US9 - should I have gone a size or half size up?
> Sadly I have bunion on the right foot, so i'm quite worried now that my first purchase will be a disaster.
> 
> I couldn't find Fifi listed on the 1st page.
> All help welcome and apologies if i've posted this in the wrong thread!



It's hard to say depending on non-CL sizing. Have you ever tried any CLs? What size and what style? And how yet fit?


----------



## Wilson9745

Queenie Monroe said:


> Dear ladies,
> I'm a newbie and have just ordered my very 1st pair of CL's.
> I'm so excited but I don't know if I've made a blunder on the size.
> 
> I've ordered the beautiful Fifi 100m Volcano patent. I'm a UK size 7 (EUR40) but recently seem to have slipped more into a 6.5 UK.
> I ordered the CL in a EUR40/US9 - should I have gone a size or half size up?
> Sadly I have bunion on the right foot, so i'm quite worried now that my first purchase will be a disaster.
> 
> I couldn't find Fifi listed on the 1st page.
> All help welcome and apologies if i've posted this in the wrong thread!



I'm a uk 7 and all 3 of my CLs are a 40.5 but if you edge toward a 6.5 anyway you might be ok with the 40

I can't comment on the fit of the Fifi though.


----------



## Queenie Monroe

Thanks so much Wilson9745 and Bougainvillier for replying. I haven't tried CL's before, this will be my first pair. I'm so excited about them and hoping as a EUR40|UK7 the US9 will be ok. If not, I already have shoe stretchers in preparation.  I will be devastated if I can't get them on at all.
If anyone else has details on Fifi sizing I'd love to know more.


----------



## mf19

Queenie Monroe said:


> Thanks so much Wilson9745 and Bougainvillier for replying. I haven't tried CL's before, this will be my first pair. I'm so excited about them and hoping as a EUR40|UK7 the US9 will be ok. If not, I already have shoe stretchers in preparation.  I will be devastated if I can't get them on at all.
> If anyone else has details on Fifi sizing I'd love to know more.



Please comment back when you get the fifis - I too like this style and would be interested to hear how you find them to fit.


----------



## cosmicae

&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: I am an 8.5 in nine west and aldo,  my feet are almost exactly 10" long
&#8226; Width of feet: Average (4")
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on): Very Prive -- Blue Satin 39 is too small.

I would like to know if I could wear 39.5 Ron Rons and if I could get away with a 39 in Ronaldos ? Thanks ladies!


----------



## atrain

cosmicae said:


> &#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: I am an 8.5 in nine west and aldo,  my feet are almost exactly 10" long
> &#8226; Width of feet: Average (4")
> &#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on): Very Prive -- Blue Satin 39 is too small.
> 
> I would like to know if I could wear 39.5 Ron Rons and if I could get away with a 39 in Ronaldos ? Thanks ladies!


39 in Rolandos will be too small. You'll need at least a 39.5 because the toe box is very short.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

The Fifi fits TTS IMO.


----------



## Chanieish

Hi everyone!

I am going to buy my first pair of CLs and need some help with sizing. 
My US size: 7.5 in heeled sandals and open toe pumps; 8 in most closed toe pumps. I am a 7.5 in Tory Burch, 38 in Aldo, 38 in Zara and 7.5 in Kate Spade.

My insole length is 9.5-9.6 inches and I have an average width foot

Can someone please comment what my TTS CL would be? I am looking at the Fifi, Just Picks, pigalle 120, simples and Au Palace styles. If someone could help me with those I'd be very grateful. Thank you!


----------



## E_clark

Hi 

I'm desperate for some glittery CLs fr my wedding (would have loved crystal ones but money doesn't stretch quite that far unfortunately!).

After some searching I've found some available on the Saks website and I'm thinking of ordering, but seeing as I live in the UK I want to make sure I order the right size!

Answers below!

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) - I'm Uk 7/7.5, which I think is 9.5/10 in US.
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) - average to wide, probably more on the wide side
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - none yet!
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.  - Simple 100mm glitter pumps

Saks have 40.5/10.5 and 41/11 in stock, so I hope it works out at one of these!

If not, do places get more in stock at this time of year or do I need to wait for the next season to come out? Are there any other websites that ship to the UK worth looking at?

Thanks


----------



## googy

Hello ladies!
I would like some advice with VP pony leopard mini please

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...15810?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item48507d04c2

I have VP python peep toe pumps in 36.5. Fit perfectly. My Us size is 6. 
I can't figure the size out for pony ones because I do not know if they are New or Old.
Thanks


----------



## Lulubug

Hi I am a size 7 in Gucci, Louis Vuitton, Kate Spade Shoes. 
I have average width feet
Looking to buy CL New Simple Pattent 120mm. Would a 38 do the trick?


----------



## JessieG

anniethecat said:


> The pivichic 120 will be too big in 36, they fit like the pigalle 120.



Thanks....


----------



## Schuholic

Hi ladies, 
I finally found the Pigalle 100 although it's sold out everywhere!
It is my first pair of CLs so i have no idea of the sizing.
I wear a 38 at zara and a 7.5 in Vans and my feet are pretty average,  does that mean i should get a 37.5? But they are only available in  38.5.! What am i gonna do?

TIA


----------



## Spaceflocke

anniethecat said:


> Which 120 do you have?



Pigalle 120mm


----------



## mf19

Schuholic said:


> Hi ladies,
> I finally found the Pigalle 100 although it's sold out everywhere!
> It is my first pair of CLs so i have no idea of the sizing.
> I wear a 38 at zara and a 7.5 in Vans and my feet are pretty average,  does that mean i should get a 37.5? But they are only available in  38.5.! What am i gonna do?
> 
> TIA



I'm a US7.5 and EU38 in most shoes and I went up to a 38.5 in my pigalle patent 100s for comfort (38s fit but my toes were smooshed!).  As you can probably tell, my feet don't really follow the guidance on page one but perhaps you could pad yours in the heel and add a foot petal.  Have you ever tried any CLs.. that may help in determining how big they will be on you if any.


----------



## Zvezdica

Helppp meee.

I want to buy ( order ) LADY PEEP SPIKES PATENT 150mm, but I'm not sure what is my CL size. My normal size ( italian ) is 39... I read somewhere as advice to get the size down ( CL 38 ) but im not sure (( HELPPP MEEE PLEASE ))


----------



## Schuholic

Thanks for your reply! I've never tried any, unfortunately there are no CL stores in my area so i have to get them online. Wah i'm really confused now  Oh what to do....


----------



## alvavy

Hello ladies!

I just bought my 2nd pair Louboutins, my first one was simple pump patent 100mm, and my 2nd one is black Batignolles, 100mm.

I usually wear size 6 for over 90% of my shoes with rare occasions of 5.5. I would say my feet have a normal width.

My simple pumps fit me perfectly and I've been able to wear them all day even without having to "break them in".

However, my new Batignolles are so painful. I was debating whether to buy 36.5 or 36 at the store but I brought the 36 with me because 36.5 seemed a big loose on me. I've been trying to wear them at home but my feet hurt so much in the toebox that I can wear them only for 30 minutes maximum.

Can someone please help me? I've been trying to find if Batignolles tend to run small or not but have had no luck. I'm not sure if I should exchange them for 36.5 or if I should try to stretch the one I have. Please let me know if you have any tips!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

I just recently bought a Pigalle 100 Spike in regular leather. OMG they are comfortable!!! They are much wider than my other pigalle 100s in the same size. So now I am wondering if there are other styles that are as roomy? AND do you ladies think if I went up half a size in non spike pigalle 100s it would emulate the fit and roominess of a pigalle 100 spike? I hope my question makes sense lol


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Schuholic said:


> Hi ladies,
> I finally found the Pigalle 100 although it's sold out everywhere!
> It is my first pair of CLs so i have no idea of the sizing.
> I wear a 38 at zara and a 7.5 in Vans and my feet are pretty average,  does that mean i should get a 37.5? But they are only available in  38.5.! What am i gonna do?
> 
> TIA



Hi, I wear a size 36 in Zara, and take a 36.5 in pigalle 100s I hope this helps


----------



## beagly911

persiankitykat said:


> Would anyone happen to have a pair of past season style powder pink snake Jenny's in a sz 36.5?


Not the appropriate thread and as I have stated before look to ebay or bonanza...we do not sell on tPF!!!!!


----------



## izumi1460

Hi
I'm now looking at Rolandos on ebay, but abit unsure about the sizing. My feet length are 24cm normally US 7 and have bought mini bouts in 37.5. For the new rolandos, can i get them in 37.5 or 38?

Thanks you so much!


----------



## JessieG

anniethecat said:


> The pivichic 120 will be too big in 36, they fit like the pigalle 120.



Thanks Anniethecat.....boo!! I want them sooooo bad!!


----------



## nayspurses

Hi guys I'm looking at getting some Pigalle Platos in patent (not sure about color yet)

I have a pair of new simple in a 39 and they fit great after some stretching in the toe box.  

I also tried on the biancas in a 38.5 and they were too small.

I usually wear a 39 in heels but sometimes a 38.5 (brian atwood leather pumps) but in miu miu i wear a 39.5, my foot is on the wider side.  

Any help on sizing would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## akillian24

After doing my research, I'm a TTS CL 37 and a 36 in Pigalle 120.  So.. for a Pigalle Plato 120, would I be a 36.5?


----------



## Chanieish

Can someone comment on the sizing of the Horatio 120mm slingbacks?

Did you size up/down or stay TTS?

Thanks!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

akillian24 said:


> After doing my research, I'm a TTS CL 37 and a 36 in Pigalle 120.  So.. for a Pigalle Plato 120, would I be a 36.5?



Correct!!


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi girls! How do Lady Peeps run? I have the opportunity to buy patent LPs! 
I wear 35.5 VPs and Simples, 36 Declics and Clichys, 36.5 Rolandos and Decolletes but I might have been able to size down 36 but never had the opportunity to try either style in a smaller size. I heard LPs have a narrow toe box and because they're patent, I'm afraid they might be harder to stretch out. I recently bought Pique Cires in 35.5 and suffered through Easter with them but it was worth it hehe. Anyways, any sizing intel would be great. Thank you!!


----------



## dorina5

Hi ladies -
I have my eye on a pair of Sonietta glitter flats but not sure about sizing. I normally wear a US size 8.5 and Euro 39 (mostly Gucci, Prada and Manolo). I recently got over a foot injury where an average width shoe is sometimes a bit snug on my right foot now but no major discomfort. Any idea how a 39.5 Sonietta would fit? I've gotten mixed reviews - some say TTS, others say they run big, etc. Any insight on its width would be great too.
Thanks!


----------



## Spaceflocke

What size would you order for the Lady Peep 150 Python?

I am normally size 39 with CL like for example Pigalle 100, Simple 100 etc 

With  Pigalle 120 I have a 38.5.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## 8seventeen19

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi girls! How do Lady Peeps run? I have the opportunity to buy patent LPs!
> I wear 35.5 VPs and Simples, 36 Declics and Clichys, 36.5 Rolandos and Decolletes but I might have been able to size down 36 but never had the opportunity to try either style in a smaller size. I heard LPs have a narrow toe box and because they're patent, I'm afraid they might be harder to stretch out. I recently bought Pique Cires in 35.5 and suffered through Easter with them but it was worth it hehe. Anyways, any sizing intel would be great. Thank you!!



I am a .5 size away from you. My VP and LP size is the same. The patent will be snug around the toe area, but you'll need that to keep them on your feet. They will stretch a bit too.


----------



## CallMeSteph

shoeaddictklw said:


> I am a .5 size away from you. My VP and LP size is the same. The patent will be snug around the toe area, but you'll need that to keep them on your feet. They will stretch a bit too.



Thank you!!


----------



## nillacobain

Chanieish said:


> Can someone comment on the sizing of the Horatio 120mm slingbacks?
> 
> Did you size up/down or stay TTS?
> 
> Thanks!



I guess they fit like New Simples  - all the NS I have are true to my non designer size.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi girls! How do Lady Peeps run? I have the opportunity to buy patent LPs!
> I wear 35.5 VPs and Simples, 36 Declics and Clichys, 36.5 Rolandos and Decolletes but I might have been able to size down 36 but never had the opportunity to try either style in a smaller size. I heard LPs have a narrow toe box and because they're patent, I'm afraid they might be harder to stretch out. I recently bought Pique Cires in 35.5 and suffered through Easter with them but it was worth it hehe. Anyways, any sizing intel would be great. Thank you!!



I'm pretty much the same sizing as you except I take Decolletes in 36, not 36.5, and I take LP in 35.5 

HTH


----------



## Chanieish

nillacobain said:


> I guess they fit like New Simples  - all the NS I have are true to my non designer size.



Whew! I ordered a python pair in 37.5 (my non-designer US size) while I am a 38. I asked for the insole length and it seemed okay.

Thank you for your input. I am doubly more excited for my shoes now!


----------



## gquinn

I need some sizing help please...

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: I'm generally a 7.5US (Gucci/Nine West 7.5, Bottega Veneta/Oscar De La Renta/Zara/Aldo 38, Prada/Miu Miu/Valentino 38.5
 Width of feet: narrow to normal
 What CLs you already have: 
- 38 Devalavi/Very Croise/Lady Peep patent (but could fit 38.5)
- 38.5 Lady Daf/Maryl/Burlina/Boulimina/Lisse/Lady Gres (heel slips in LG, could go down in size)
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009: Need to know how the "Gril" 120 shoe fits (not sure what season it is from)
 Pictures attached



Thanks in advance!


----------



## heiress-ox

akillian24 said:


> After doing my research, I'm a TTS CL 37 and a 36 in Pigalle 120.  So.. for a Pigalle Plato 120, would I be a 36.5?



If your foot is more to the narrow side I'd do a 36.5, but if they're a little wider 37 may be a better bet. 

I personally took my PPs TTS because I didn't want to stretch the toebox & the elastic in the back negates heel slippage.


----------



## CallMeSteph

hermosa_vogue said:


> I'm pretty much the same sizing as you except I take Decolletes in 36, not 36.5, and I take LP in 35.5
> 
> HTH



Awesome! Thank you  I have a pair of 35.5s coming in the mail! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

CallMeSteph said:


> Awesome! Thank you  I have a pair of 35.5s coming in the mail! Fingers crossed!!



Yay congrats!  Please report back


----------



## Chanieish

Hi ladies! Any advice on the corneille 100 slingback sizing?

A am 37.5 in louboutin slingbacks and 38 in pumps and everything else. Which should I go for?


----------



## lillyn79

Hi!!!!  I am placing a request for a pair of un bout but I'm not sure of my size in this style. I wear 36.5 in filo, Bianca, fifi, ron ron. Would this style be the same as far as sizing goes? I'm getting black with black croc. So exited!!!

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jaclyn86

I have a question about ordering from Neiman Marcus online. The sizes listed are 6B - 10 1/2B, if I wear a CL 39 would I choose the 8.5 or the 9?


----------



## SeeingRed

Does anyone know how the Drapiday are sized???  I am a TTS 40 (9.5), and wear 40.5 in most CLs.:wondering


----------



## tofashionista

Ladies, does anyone own Arborina's in leather?  Any advice on how they fit? TTS or small/big? 
I have VP in 36.

Thanks!


----------



## PernilleMarie

Hi there! I would like to purchase these beauties, but its my first pair of louboutins, and I'm not sure about the size. I don't know the name of this model, but will attach a photo  I'm a European size 37,5 - 38. I usually buy 38 in Aldo pumps and use party feet or an insole. My foot in kind of wide. Could anyone please help me out? Thanks


----------



## Aplblsm

Hello all.  I've searched and can't find the answer.  Are Maryls Watersnakes true to size or should I size up?  I wear 8.5 US and I have a pair of patent Particules in size 39 - they are tight, but the 39.5 were loose.  I'm considering the Maryl's in a size 39.5.  Thanks!


----------



## googy

jaclyn86 said:


> I have a question about ordering from Neiman Marcus online. The sizes listed are 6B - 10 1/2B, if I wear a CL 39 would I choose the 8.5 or the 9?


Hi It depends what CL style you are trying to purchase.


----------



## flaca7r

Hi all - 

First time posting. I am thinking of getting Daf booties in suede, any advice on whether 38 will fit, given my CL sizes in the following:

Bianca: 37
Alti 160: 37.5 or 38
Amelissa: 38.5
Lady peep 37
Altadama 37.5

I have long toes and very narrow feet. Would rather they be a bit big given that they are booties!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kay33

Ladies I need some advice on batignolles (120) please 

I originally bought a 39 (my TTS) however they were much too big and I had a large gap at the back where my foot slipped forward. I downsized to a 38.5 but I still have a gap big enough to fit my finger in but the toe box is tight. 

Any advice? Is this natural? Should I be concerned? 

Sorry for the many questions but if anyone can help I'm sure you gals can


----------



## mayko

I am thinking of getting Pigalle Plato 120 spikes. I am wearing:

Bianca 120: 36
Simple 70 : 36.5
Matter Claude 36.5
Nikita Ankle Boot: 37
Very Prive: 37

What size would you recommend me wearing for Pigalle Plato 120?

Thanks in advance


----------



## LouisNY

Kay33 said:


> Ladies I need some advice on batignolles (120) please
> 
> I originally bought a 39 (my TTS) however they were much too big and I had a large gap at the back where my foot slipped forward. I downsized to a 38.5 but I still have a gap big enough to fit my finger in but the toe box is tight.
> 
> Any advice? Is this natural? Should I be concerned?
> 
> Sorry for the many questions but if anyone can help I'm sure you gals can




Hi Kay33
I remember you from another thread. I also ordered the Batignolles 120 and they was a huge gap (see picture). I am currently waiting for a pair a whole number smaller than the first. This means 36.5 instead of 37.5
I will report, if the gap issue is better.
Normally I am a 37, but I thought because of the narrow toe box, I have to go bigger. Seems its the opposite and I have a small foot.


----------



## Kay33

LouisNY said:


> Hi Kay33
> I remember you from another thread. I also ordered the Batignolles 120 and they was a huge gap (see picture). I am currently waiting for a pair a whole number smaller than the first. This means 36.5 instead of 37.5
> I will report, if the gap issue is better.
> Normally I am a 37, but I thought because of the narrow toe box, I have to go bigger. Seems its the opposite and I have a small foot.
> 
> View attachment 2144038



Hee hee I keep popping up all over the place! I had the same gap issue with 1/2 size down - I have given up as NAP have no 38's (and i think the toe box will be too tight) and will return mine which is a shame but I think it's best if I go to a store and try them - the Batignolle is stunning though! 

Let me know how the smaller size turns out and thanks for the advice  much appreciated!


----------



## Chanieish

Ordered a size 37 in the pigalle 120. Fingers crossed that they will fit! I'm a 38 in CL normally.


----------



## jaclyn86

How do the Junes fit? I think these would be perfect to wear in my friends wedding.


----------



## jaclyn86

danceshoes said:


> I found a website have the really cheap louboutin shoes, is it real?
> www.louboutindeal.com



Nope. Here is a list of reputable stores. Also the Louboutin official website has listings.
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-bonanzle-sellers-louboutin-shoes-353107.html


----------



## Nico_79

Hi CL Gurus,

In need of your help as I can never find the styles in store to try on. Here's my info:

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) 
Nine West size 9 - 9.5, Franco Sarto size 9
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
Wide
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
Regular simple in size 39.5, patent Batignolles in size 40
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. 
Interested in the New Decoltissimo (85mm), Pigalle (100mm) and Pigalle Spikes (85mm)

TIA!


----------



## beagly911

Nico_79 said:


> Hi CL Gurus,
> 
> In need of your help as I can never find the styles in store to try on. Here's my info:
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
> Nine West size 9 - 9.5, Franco Sarto size 9
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
> Wide
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> Regular simple in size 39.5, patent Batignolles in size 40
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from.
> Interested in the New Decoltissimo (85mm), Pigalle (100mm) and Pigalle Spikes (85mm)
> 
> TIA!


How do you find the simple and Batignolles fit your feet?  I'm a 9 with a narrow foot.  I'm thinking you would be 39.5, I'm a 40 in most CL's but I would rather pad than have crunched toes.


----------



## Nico_79

beagly911 said:


> How do you find the simple and Batignolles fit your feet?  I'm a 9 with a narrow foot.  I'm thinking you would be 39.5, I'm a 40 in most CL's but I would rather pad than have crunched toes.



The simple fits perfectly. The batignolles are tight around the toe box, but fit perfectly for length. I worry if I go a size up the heels will slip off.


----------



## beagly911

Nico_79 said:


> The simple fits perfectly. The batignolles are tight around the toe box, but fit perfectly for length. I worry if I go a size up the heels will slip off.


I'm thinking 39.5, but you may have to do some stretching, my patent simples were tight on me.  Maybe Someone else can give an opinion too.


----------



## Nico_79

beagly911 said:


> I'm thinking 39.5, but you may have to do some stretching, my patent simples were tight on me.  Maybe Someone else can give an opinion too.


Thank you for your opinion and help beagly! There are not many stores here in Toronto that carry CL's so I've been wondering if I should just buy them online and hope for the best. 

I just took a look at your collection and it's stunning!


----------



## LouisNY

Kay33 said:


> Hee hee I keep popping up all over the place! I had the same gap issue with 1/2 size down - I have given up as NAP have no 38's (and i think the toe box will be too tight) and will return mine which is a shame but I think it's best if I go to a store and try them - the Batignolle is stunning though!
> 
> Let me know how the smaller size turns out and thanks for the advice  much appreciated!



I received them yesterday and did a reveal. The 36.5 seems to fit perfect. If the shoe gets wider with wear, I will probably need to pad. But for now they fit


----------



## whimsic

Hi everyone.. Can i cut the elastic band (the one on the heel) off of my shoe? Would it affect the shape somehow if I cut it? It's irritating my heel  TIA


----------



## oorin

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): Aldo 7.5
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): wide front, narrow back/heels
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: altadama watersnake 37.5 (but experience heel slip, tried to add gel insole, they're tightening the toe box, it is a bit tight on the toe box), bianca 120 kid leather 37 (dnuggle nicely, toebox abit tight but didnt hurt), can't remember other style i tried 
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. : bianca 120 patent black
 Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."

*I am looking for the bianca 120 patent. As they dont have 37 which might fit nice on my feet, i decided to get the boutique to keep 37.5 for me. One thing i am cosudering is that my wide front feet might crush in 37 patent. It did feel a bit tight even with 37.5 but the length is too big for me. I might be able to use insole and secret socks to make it fit snuggly. But do patent stretch easily? Will it affect the length? I dont want to make the shoes giant on me cause i cant walk in bigger size shoes without insole. I almost stumble when i wear my 37.5 altadama without insole. Gel pads hurt my ball of foot. Heelgrip gives me a weird bulking feeling on my tendon.

My dilemma is 37 too tight, 37.5 too loose length wise. Wide wise is okay.

Will i be able to pull off .5 size with insoles?

The boutique is keeping my bianca until tomorrow (sydney australia, saturday) so please help me !
Thank you very much! *


----------



## LouisNY

Hello together!
I received my first pair of CLs yesterday, Batignolles 120 black patent in 36.5, and I am already planning my next purchase 
I am thinking about the Simple 100 nude patent but I am really helpless regarding the size ...
I am usually a straight 37 in non CLs and my Batignolles 36.5 fit okay. There is still a little Gap in the back, but I have no heel slippage.
Should I go with 36.5 with the Simples? I dont want them to be loose. I like my shoes a little bit tighter.
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Chanieish

Hello! Can someone comment on the sizing of closed-back shoes vs the slingback version (like New Simples vs Horatio Sling, Flo vs Flo Sling or Corneille vs Corneille Sling)?

I fit a size 38 in the Corneille closed-back patent. I am wondering if I could squeeze into a 37.5 Corneille sling? I am a 37.5 in Horatio Sling 120mm and 38 TTS CL.

Thank you!


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies! How do Miss Fast boots fit? I've read everywhere from TTS to a whole size up. I wear 35.5 in VP, Simples, and Biancas. 36 in Declics, Decolletes, and Rolandos. Thank you!!


----------



## Aplblsm

Aplblsm said:


> Hello all.  I've searched and can't find the answer.  Are Maryls Watersnakes true to size or should I size up?  I wear 8.5 US and I have a pair of patent Particules in size 39 - they are tight, but the 39.5 were loose.  I'm considering the Maryl's in a size 39.5.  Thanks!



Bumping this for some help.  Thanks!


----------



## Katness

Hi ladies...on a hunt for my 2nd pair now...hope you can help on the sizing for this pair, though I don't know what they're called...somebody know?

I have a pair of the Nu Et Nus in 37...they're a bit tight now as I haven't really broken them in yet.  The SA told me (and I agreed with her) that was a better fit than the 37.5s..I may end up running out of those once they stretch...

I'm usually a 37 in my other shoes...my 38s don't fit that well now since I lost a bit of weight... 

I was wondering how this one fits...thanks ladies! 

:tpfrox:


----------



## kellyLV

Girls does anyone know if Glitter Lady Peep 150 run tts? Im usually 37 in Non CL shoes and & I plan to get this for my wedding day. thanks.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

kellyLV said:


> Girls does anyone know if Glitter Lady Peep 150 run tts? Im usually 37 in Non CL shoes and & I plan to get this for my wedding day. thanks.



For me they are TTS


----------



## LolasCloset

Hi all, 
 I'm eyeballing some snakeskin Bianca 140s on ebay, and I've never tried on the style before. The seller said they fit her true to size. I've read through this thread, and I'm still not so sure whether I should go for these shoes or not. They are a 38.5, and the only other CL shoe I've worn is a Pigalle 120, in 38 (after a couple weeks of wearing, I'm beginning to have heel slippage). There seems to be a range of answers on here about Bianca sizing, like down .5, or TTS or even up .5 if you have wide feet. My normal size in most nonCL brands is 8.5, sometimes 9. I am going to try and go to the CL boutique in London tomorrow to see if they have a Bianca for me to try on, to see if I can even wear the damn things! If I can't try them on though, what do you ladies think about the sizing on snakeskin Biancas, considering stretching as well? Thank you!


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> Hi all,
> I'm eyeballing some snakeskin Bianca 140s on ebay, and I've never tried on the style before. The seller said they fit her true to size. I've read through this thread, and I'm still not so sure whether I should go for these shoes or not. They are a 38.5, and the only other CL shoe I've worn is a Pigalle 120, in 38 (after a couple weeks of wearing, I'm beginning to have heel slippage). There seems to be a range of answers on here about Bianca sizing, like down .5, or TTS or even up .5 if you have wide feet. My normal size in most nonCL brands is 8.5, sometimes 9. I am going to try and go to the CL boutique in London tomorrow to see if they have a Bianca for me to try on, to see if I can even wear the damn things! If I can't try them on though, what do you ladies think about the sizing on snakeskin Biancas, considering stretching as well? Thank you!



I think that size will work for you by your pigalle 120 size but I'm confused about your US size. I'm an 8-8.5 US and I'm a 38-38.5 pigalle 120 and a 39 Bianca


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> I think that size will work for you by your pigalle 120 size but I'm confused about your US size. I'm an 8-8.5 US and I'm a 38-38.5 pigalle 120 and a 39 Bianca



Thanks for the input ChristChrist! Yeah, sizing is weird, eh? I usually do wear 8.5, but I have two pairs of Stuart Weitzman pumps in 8.5 and 9 in the same style, and they both fit perfectly. Similarly, I just bought a pair of cheapie Urban Outfitters flats in 8 and they fit just fine too. Shoe sizing is getting almost as difficult as jeans shopping! I'm just a little nervous about the stretching and potential heel-slippage. Is watersnake a particularly stretchy leather?


----------



## samina

What's the sizing like on verde 90mm?
I'm a 37.5 pigalle 100, 37 bianca 140, 37 simples, 37.5 piou piou, Ron Ron 85 (37-37.5)


----------



## Chanieish

Hi can anyone help me with the Sexy Sling sizing?

Here is some info on my size. US size 7.5
Fifi: 37.5
Lady Lynch: 37
Pigalle 120: 37
Corneille: 38
Helmour: 37
Horatio Sling: 37.5
Bow Bow: 38.5

Would a 38 Sexy Sling be an okay fit for me?

Thank you!


----------



## SeeingRed

Are Clichy and Miss Clichy the same shoe? If not, what is the difference?  Does Miss Clichy run TTS?


----------



## Spaceflocke

How is The Sizing for paulina 100mm?

I am in Pigalle 120 size 38,5
My normal CL size is 39 like pigalle 100, simple Pump 100 ....

Do you think 39 for Paulina will be ok? 

Many thanks


----------



## mf19

Hi All - I actually have a question about what my TTS is.  Here are the shoes I've tried on and what size I am in them.. can you tell me what my TTS is?  Is it 38?

*Patent Pigalle 100* - 38.5 
*Decollete 868 Jazz 100* - 39 (with gap in back but comfy in toes, did not try a 38.5 on)
*Decollete 554 Patent 100* - 38.5
*VP Patent Tortoise Shell 120 *- 38
*Vendrome Kid *- 38 (length was perfect, could probably do 38.5 though because I could see the shape of my toes through the kid leather)
*Simple Patent 85 *- 38
*Ron Ron Patent 100* - 38


----------



## lisaaaaah

What does everyone do about heel slippage?  I got the lady lynch half a size too big.  What types of insoles do I use to counter this?


----------



## Chanieish

lisaaaaah said:


> What does everyone do about heel slippage?  I got the lady lynch half a size too big.  What types of insoles do I use to counter this?



Hi Lisa!

The helmour pumps I bought were also half a size too big. I purchased heel grips to stick to the back of the shoe (place as near the top edge as possible) and that has helped. 

It's not perfect and the shoe is still a tad loose, but in can walk in them now.

Hope this helps!


----------



## nastasja

I've searched thru all the pages and cant find an answer. Help.

What is my Hyper Prive (patent) size??

I already own:
VP = 37.5
Catenita, Exclu, So Private, No. Prive = 38


----------



## Obsessed617

Hello ladies!!! Well I've been on this site for almost two weeks searching and searching because I hate asking questions without a contribution!! 
I will say you ladies all seem quite lovely, and so supportive! I love that there are all types of ladies here and kudos and congrats abound whether its a first pair for someone who has saved up or a veteran collector! 

Now down to business!  I am intersted in sizing information for the 160 Daf Booty in leather or suede
As well as the lady daf and lady highness. 

I am a tall curvaceous girl with
 wide feet  

I typically wear..
Size 9 in Uggs
Size 11 in Alexander Wang Carrington (still adore and wear, kind of roomy)
Size 9.5 in Nike 
Size 10 in recent fall 2012 Stuart Wietzman high wedge boots
Jefferey Cambell sneaker wedge a 10 (sorry all you IM lovers) 
I do not often wear peep or closed toe heels, but when I do, the 10 is usually too large, and I fit between a 9 and 9.5
Own ariella clou studs in a 40.5 that are way too tight 
Giuseppe's Wedges in 10s from 6 yrs ago that fit fine.
YSL Tribute ( i think) eel skin booty in 40 that's too tight
I measured my foot with a tape measure (not soft one so idk how accurate)and the length is @about 9.5 to 9 3/4 width is a crazy 3.5 almost 4 at the widest part! 


So! Will the Daf Booty in the 41 fit? Suede or Leather? Is that a true 10 or 11?  or should I go up to a 41.5 or 42? 

I'm thinking because of the width issue I'd need at least an 11.


What about the Lady Daf and the lady highness? 


Thanks so much for the information.  I apologize if this has been covered elsewhere, I could not find it!


----------



## atrain

Any advice about sizing on Pigalle 100s vs Pigalle Plato 120s? Same, size up/down?

I wear a US size 8, CL size 39 in Batignolles, Rolandos, and Pigalle Plato 120s.

Thanks, laides!


----------



## charliechops_x

Hello,

First time poster looking for some advice  I'm looking into a pair of either Pigalles or Batignolles. First "big girl" shoes!

However, I have narrow feet and skinny ankles so unless heels have a strap, they slip off my ankle. I have wondered whether "proper shoes" would be better for this or whether I am just going to be forever restricted to ankle-strap and t-bar shoes. I'm guessing models have pretty skinny ankles but they seem to manage not to fall out of their shoes.

Can anybody with some experience advise?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

killerlife said:


> I've searched thru all the pages and cant find an answer. Help.
> 
> What is my Hyper Prive (patent) size??
> 
> I already own:
> VP = 37.5
> Catenita, Exclu, So Private, No. Prive = 38



HP is the same sizing as VP


----------



## hermosa_vogue

atrain said:


> Any advice about sizing on Pigalle 100s vs Pigalle Plato 120s? Same, size up/down?
> 
> I wear a US size 8, CL size 39 in Batignolles, Rolandos, and Pigalle Plato 120s.
> 
> Thanks, laides!



P100 and PP120 are the same size


----------



## *bubs

Hello! I really like this suede pair but I'm not sure how it fits. I'm normally a 36.5 but I might be able to grab a 36 but not sure if it'll be too tight since its a half a size smaller. I've searched the forum about this sizing but couldn't find any info. Help please thanks!


----------



## CallMeSteph

SeeingRed said:


> Are Clichy and Miss Clichy the same shoe? If not, what is the difference?  Does Miss Clichy run TTS?



Miss Clichy has a platform in the front, while Clichy doesn't. Miss Clichy runs TTS to 1/2 small (so you should go up half a size) if you have wider feet. The toebox area is narrow in the front.


----------



## Obsessed617

Well I guess no one can assist me with my daf booty question ;( I even inquired on the big foot section no no avail)Guess ill just have to have my lover order them and return if too small, any sizing help with daf booty would be helpful! Thanks :tumbleweed:


----------



## SeeingRed

CallMeSteph said:


> Miss Clichy has a platform in the front, while Clichy doesn't. Miss Clichy runs TTS to 1/2 small (so you should go up half a size) if you have wider feet. The toebox area is narrow in the front.


 Wonderful, thanks for the info!  Have a great weekend...


----------



## tklovex3

evanescent said:


> Sounds like you might be 34.5 in Pigalle Plato 120.. but you should be able to get away with 35 with gel pads
> 
> Once you've worked out your size for PP120, you should take your Pigalle 120 a full size down.



Thank you and hermosa_vogue for all the helpful tips. My PP120 was cancelled because saks didn't have the size 35. However, I finally snagged a P120 this past Wednesday and they arrived today! From both of your suggestions, the size 34 fit perfectly right now. I'm afraid they'll eventually stretch out to be too big but I'm sure heel grips and gel pads would be ok then.  so happy!


----------



## Chanieish

Hi!

Could I get some sizing advice for the Decollete 868?

I am a size 37 in 120 Pigalles, Lady Lynch and Helmour and a size 37.5 in Horatio Slings and Fifis.

Would I be able to fit a size 38 Decollete 868? Thank you!


----------



## cvbaby

heyyy i have pigalle spikes in a 39.5 they def run tight. what size should i get the spike flats in? i was thinking 40 or 40.5. how do they run? what do you think?


----------



## biorin

Would anyone happen to know how the Au Hameaus fit? I don't have any slingback Loubis to compare, but I'm a 35 in VPs and 35.5 in some of the lower heels. Much appreciated!


----------



## LolasCloset

Hello ladies! Could I get some help on sizing with the Alta Spritney and the Twistochat 120s?
I wear a 38 in Pigalle 120s and 39 in Feticha. My regular US sizing is 8.5 for most other shoes.

I am checking out a pair of used Alta Spritneys in 39, so I am not sure if they would be too big or stretched out.  The pair of Twistochats I am looking at are 38.5s, so would these be too big too? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Obsessed617

Ok so here's a general question since my detailed one didn't work..will a closed toe daf suede stretch slightly in the toe box? Will a half size up make any true difference in the width? If the size you currently have is true to size in the length? I was told by a boutique sa that sometimes they even have your toes feeling 'numb' initially but will stretch in time, and a larger size will only be longer..I'm talking in the larger sizes ladies, and yes I posted there as well. Thanks in advance  xo


----------



## marik_

Obsessed617 said:


> Ok so here's a general question since my detailed one didn't work..will a closed toe daf suede stretch slightly in the toe box? Will a half size up make any true difference in the width? If the size you currently have is true to size in the length? I was told by a boutique sa that sometimes they even have your toes feeling 'numb' initially but will stretch in time, and a larger size will only be longer..I'm talking in the larger sizes ladies, and yes I posted there as well. Thanks in advance  xo



Maybe try posting in the sizing thread for a quicker response?
Here it is:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=624294


----------



## Obsessed617

marik_ said:


> Maybe try posting in the sizing thread for a quicker response?
> Here it is:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=624294


Unless I'm in a CL twilight zone that link directed me right back to this thread.. Lol.


----------



## marik_

Obsessed617 said:


> Unless I'm in a CL twilight zone that link directed me right back to this thread.. Lol.



Lol! I am so sorry! I was on my phone when looking at this and I thought you were in a different thread! My mistake! I am sorry!


----------



## Wildflower22

Hello ladies. Question here.

I am a 37 in Corneilles, which I believe is my true CL size.

I know everyone wears different Bianca sizes. My foot is slightly wider than normal and the wide is located at my top toe knuckle to the knuckle beneath my pinky toe (does that make sense??)

I understand the toe boxes are tighter, and I do have a big big toe, so would I go half size down or TTS? I am really nervous about heel slippage.


----------



## Chanieish

Wildflower22 said:


> Hello ladies. Question here.
> 
> I am a 37 in Corneilles, which I believe is my true CL size.
> 
> I know everyone wears different Bianca sizes. My foot is slightly wider than normal and the wide is located at my top toe knuckle to the knuckle beneath my pinky toe (does that make sense??)
> 
> I understand the toe boxes are tighter, and I do have a big big toe, so would I go half size down or TTS? I am really nervous about heel slippage.



Hi! I wear a 38 in Corneilles (favorite!) and a 37.5 in Biancas. I have a bunionette under my pinkie toe so I think I have a wider foot in the same area as you.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Wildflower22

Chanieish said:


> Hi! I wear a 38 in Corneilles (favorite!) and a 37.5 in Biancas. I have a bunionette under my pinkie toe so I think I have a wider foot in the same area as you.
> 
> Hope this helps!




Yes, it helps! Thank you!! I think I'm going to order half a size down and TTS just in case and then send one back. I'm assuming the 0.5 down will be the way to go. I have shorter toes, so I think the Bianca will work okay for me, knock on wood. Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Closed for archiving due to length.

New thread is here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/cl-sizing-info-and-advice-read-first-page-624294.html


----------

